# In Search of My Body - Not the One I Ate, VOL 8...It's Never Too Late To Start Again!



## SeptemberGirl

Hey there.

You've found Volume 8 of a thread that's been on the DIS for two years. We've made great friends, lost tons of weight, and gained some back! We've found new passions, new good habits, and new ways to live.  We've succeeded and we've failed. We're not perfect, but we own our stuff - good and bad. But most of all, we're not afraid to start again.

We've started again more than once.  

And we do it together.

This thread and these people on it have been my lifeline more than once, and I know I speak for most of us when I say that.  So come play our reindeer games. We're super fun.


----------



## adsrtw

Reserved for our cast of characters!

The Goddesses:

*SeptemberGirl aka Liz*

*adsrtw aka:EE and Amiee*

*goofyfan-12 AKA Paula*

*HockeyKat aka:Kat, or Kathryn*

*Erika, but everyone on this thread just calls me E.*

*Ronda93, Ronda*

Our newest recruits:


----------



## AKASnowWhite

WOOT!

Volume 8!  wowza.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Welcome, friends!  Amiee, the COC is all you!  But to be nice, I'll post mine here first.  

SeptemberGirl aka Liz
*Age:* 35
*Height:* 5'7'
*Weight: *I keep a ticker in my signature.
*Personal Stats:*
Mom to one child, Emily, 5.
Wife to Nick, married 10 years.
Living in lovely Red Bank, NJ (just ask Kat how lovely it is!)
*Favorite Park:* MK, because I'm nostalgic and believe in magic.
B*ut I Love: *The music when you walk into Epcot
*Passions:* Music (listening, not playing), seeing concerts,reading, writing, travel, and my family and friends
*Important to know:* I was a book editor professionally for 7 years.  My mom has been battling cancer since 1996.  (This comes up a bit).  I am an only child, devoted to my network of close friends, who are like family to me.
*Weight loss plan and goals:* I've been on WW since Oct 2007.  I've lost nearly 80, and gained 35 lbs back in 2009, which was an awful year for me.  (The other little bit I gained back in 2008, if you're doing the math.)  I want to lose the 35lb and see how I feel then.  I'm training to walk the Princess Half in March, only because of the support of my friends on this thread.


----------



## adsrtw

Awesome Liz!  I wanted to make sure we had a spot, just in case!  I'm going to steal your snippets.

Wow!  Look at how far we have come!

New Year - New Start!  Surely I am stealing some company's slogan.  

For me, 2010 is a pivotal year.  It's the year I turn 35 and the year I take my life back.  So many of you enjoy my philosophical talks, so hear comes another one:  

This is MY year.  Finally, I'm putting myself first.  I have to and I owe it to myself and my family.  This year, I am participating in my first Half Marathon with a handful of dear-to-my-heart women.  This year, I am not going to work myself to death.  I know it will be there for me tomorrow and I will enjoy the fruits of my labor.  This year, I might be lonely, but I will never be alone.  I will continue to enjoy the thrill of the hunt.  I won't be upset when I am judged and deemed unworthy because of one picture by those silly boys.  After all, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so maybe that beholder needs an eye exam.  This year I will find an upgrade of me.

And my vital stats:
adsrtw aka:EE and Amiee
Age: 34
Height: 5'4
Weight: 193
Personal Stats:
Two kiddos - Ryan 10, Taylor 5
Reside in Evansville, IN
Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom, I get goosebumps when I get my first glimpse of the castle
But I Love: Star Tours, yes that herky jerky ride.  Rode it with my kids no less than 10 times this summer.  I will never forget how much they both laughed.
Passions: Paranormal Romance (vampires, shape-shifters, if it's smut, I like it).  Great coffee 
Weight loss plan and goals: I want to lose an additional 55 lbs.  I started losing weight to avoid being put on meds for insulin issues.  With some work, I got that issue under control.  I beat it!  I beat a possible future of earning myself full blown diabetes because of my weight.  I slipped a little recently, but I am back on track now.


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Awesome Liz!  I wanted to make sure we had a spot, just in case!  I'm going to steal your snippets.
> 
> Wow!  Look at how far we have come!
> 
> New Year - New Start!  Surely I am stealing some company's slogan.
> 
> For me, 2010 is a pivotal year.  It's the year I turn 35 and the year I take my life back.  So many of you enjoy my philosophical talks, so hear comes another one:
> 
> This is MY year.  Finally, I'm putting myself first.  I have to and I owe it to myself and my family.  This year, I am participating in my first Half Marathon with a handful of dear-to-my-heart women.  This year, I am not going to work myself to death.  I know it will be there for me tomorrow and I will enjoy the fruits of my labor.  This year, I might be lonely, but I will never be alone.  I will continue to enjoy the thrill of the hunt.  I won't be upset when I am judged and deemed unworthy because of one picture by those silly boys.  After all, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so maybe that beholder needs an eye exam.  This year I will find an upgrade of me.



*WORD Sista'!!!!!!!*

You gave me goosebumps....


----------



## goofyfan-12

Here is my info...

goofyfan-12 AKA Paula
Age: 39
Height: 5'3'
Weight: 230 and decreasing
Personal Stats: single - no kids (unless you count some of the folks I work with)
Favorite Park: MK - what's not to love about the Hapiest Place on Earth?
Passions: good friends, good food and good times
Important to know: I have lost about 80 pounds in the last two years in part to the support I have received from the folks here (the rest came from the good folks at Jenny Craig and my trainer Jesse).  The sense of empowerment that they embody is amazing.  I went from being a couch potato to someone who has completed two bike races, can bench press and do weighted squats alongside the muscleheads at the gym and am training for my first 1/2 marathon in March with some of these ladies. Oh and I work on with constractors all day...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*That was beautiful Amiee!

Ok.  For those who don't know me yet.

I'm Nancy.  I'm 43, married for 21 years w/3 kids.  One in college, 2 in high school.  

I lost 45lbs with WW about 10 years ago.  Since then I've struggled to maintain that loss.  I lost ground a bit in 2009 gaining a solid 10 lbs and simply put, don't like the direction things are headed in.

My life is rather.....well....diverse I guess.  I work part time as a cook/baker/chief dishwasher  in the farm kitchen at a local apple orchard; raise goats (currently at about 28-ish with babies due in just a few weeks); sew costumes for the high school drama club; and train for 1/2 marathons with fabulous women!*


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks Paula.  My fingers took over.


----------



## goofyfan-12

OK - need to respond to a few things from the last thread:

Ronda - *Whoo to the Hoo on finishing the 1/2 marathon yesterday!!!!! * I am so proud of you!!!!      Can't wait to see the pictures.  In the meantime, enjoy your vacation.  You totally deserve it.

Lisa - I haven't disappeared.  I was out of town for the weekend and didn't have much of a chance to catch up on the boards since I was in meetings and sick.  Not fun...  Needless to say I am back.  Don't think I didn't notice the nice things you said about me.  By the way - listen to Erika - you are incredibly strong and we are not going to let you forget that!!!!

Nancy - loving the drunken posts!!!

Jo - glad to hear that your dad is feeling better.  Please remember to start putting yourself first.  You won't be much help to anyone else if you are not on your A game and feeling great.  Promise us that.

Kat - awesome news on the loss....  and I have a Monday weigh in buddy now!!!!!  I should warn you that Nancy is totally all over about keeping me honest (thanks Nancy - love you for that)

OK - now that I am caught up - it has been a crazy weekend.  I was out of town for a training session and a board meeting plus I was fighting a cold.  On the plus side, my eating was under control and I got my six mile training walk in.  On the negative side, there were some homemade peanut butter cups that I just couldn't say no to.  Totally tracked, totally owned and thoroughly enjoyed....

OK - back to setting goals...

sleep - must get 7 hours tonight (did not sleep well while I was gone)
food - stay on plan (1500 calories for those who may not know)
water - drink my 64 oz of water
and oh yeah - try not to kill any contractors....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> OK - need to respond to a few things from the last thread:
> 
> Ronda - *Whoo to the Hoo on finishing the 1/2 marathon yesterday!!!!! * I am so proud of you!!!!      Can't wait to see the pictures.  In the meantime, enjoy your vacation.  You totally deserve it.



WORD!  I've been thinking about it all weekend, Ronda.  SO proud.


I rocked my goals for today.   And I LOVE my new running shoes   OMG they are amazing.  Like they have super powers or something   Today my body was tired.  My brain was tired.  They were conspiring together to try and get me to quit my run (and since it was on the TM it's not like I would have been stranded somewhere ).  But my FEET?!?!  They were all like "we're so happy and comfy and lovin' life, we are NOT stoppin' " 

so yeah.  I love my shoes.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Goals for tomorrow:

water
track
find my glittery stickers 

simple goals for a Monday.  I have to return for part II of jury duty, and have a drama meeting tomorrow night, so keepin' it managable.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Liz, I didn't get to comment in the other thread on the MacBook death.

Seriously, my hard drive died about 6 weeks ago and I cried.  And I knew that I would get a new one (work laptop) in 2 days and all would be well again, but it still ruined my whole day.   So to know that a personal one died a real death... I would be upset for days.   

Okay, now that we have established I am a geek:

*HockeyKat aka*:Kat, or Kathryn
*Age:* 34
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight: *212.2
*Personal Stats:*  Married, no children.   Two cats that I adore.  I am a professional geek... work as a software development manager in the health care industry.  
*Reside in:* Raleigh-Durham, North Carolina
*Favorite Park:* Epcot.  
*But I Love:* Walking into the Magic Kingdom
*Passions:* Hockey, obviously.  Playing, watching.  I also love to read, and love music (playing, singing, listening, etc.) but mostly of the Broadway and female angst variety (i.e. not very diverse music tastes!).  
*Weight loss plan and goals:* I want to lose 62 lbs, and get back to 150 range.   I was close in 2008 but have regressed like crazy.   I also want to learn how to maintain a reasonable weight and stop yo-yoing.   Oh, and I want to finish the Princess Half without being swept.  



Goals for today, all met.   Tomorrow:
Calories:  under 1200
Exercise:   Gym at lunch (first time with new gym buddy!)
Water, 64+ oz


----------



## eowensby

Can I join in, too? 

Eowensby: Elizabeth
Age: 30
Height: 5'7"
Weight: gosh this is so hard to type out! 280 
Personal Stats: SAHM, Married to Matt 10yrs, 2 children, Hannah 7 and Nick 3. I also have an embroidery/childrenswear business that keeps me busy. 
Reside in: Middle Tennessee
Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom 
But I Love: Epcot 
Passions: Sewing, Embroidering,  planning our next WDW vacation
Weight loss plan and goals: lose 100lbs+, get healthy in that process, be a good example to my children and be around to see my great grandchildren someday, 2011 WDW Half Marathon with my hubby


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Holy crap!  I almost didn't make it on the first page!  Signing in....*

*Name:*  Erika, but everyone on this thread just calls me E.  
*Age:* 40 and freaking fabulous!
*Height:* 5'2" 
*Weight:* Fluctuating around 135 - 145 and looking to get to 125.
*Personal Stats:* married, 3 kids ages 7, 8, and 10.  In the great state of Maine.  University Professor, working full time from home online.  Best way to have a career and be a SAHM.
*Favorite Park: *MK - it holds the most magic for me.
*But I Love:* The music when you walk into Epcot.  It's my ringtone.
*Passions:* Travel (everywhere, not just Disney), tennis, hiking, boating, camping--anything outdoorsy.  Reading--on my Kindle!
*Important to know: * I work out like a fiend and often get great results in terms of toning but little results in terms of actual weight loss, so I plateau A LOT.  And then I get frustrated and eat A LOT.  Thus, the constant fluctuation.  I'm a vegetarian and have fun busting on meat eaters, but I don't mean it.  It's all in good fun.  I swear at every opportunity.  My youngest daughter is in and out of the hospital a lot due to kidney failure, but she is doing fine.  I try not to brag about my kids too much on here, but it's hard since I am so crazy about them, and well, they're awesome people.
*Weight loss plan and goals:* My problem is with food and not working out.  I have that part down.  And further, I eat very healthy as it is, so it comes down to the amount I eat, not what I eat.  So I have decided to track and use WW and see how that works for me.  Once I lose the weight, I will have to learn how to keep it off.  Doing the Princess Half this coming March with my awesome friends from this thread.  I am a runner (2 Half Marathons with the third coming up) and triathlete and hope to do a full marathon in 2010 (or the Disney full in January 2011).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

eowensby said:


> Can I join in, too?


*
HECK YEAH!  Welcome!  We are super fun, like Liz said in the first post.  Most of us know each other very well by this point, but please don't let that stop you.  All of us were new once and everyone is always welcome.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Responding to stuff from the last volume of the thread...

Kat--awesome job on the loss!  Just awesome!  Can't wait for the official weigh in today!

Paula--same, today is your weigh in day and I am beating Nancy to the punch!  

Kelly--glad to know that the daily goals are working for you, too!  Let's keep doing this through January and see how it goes.

Ronda--still thinking of you and hoping you are SO PROUD of yourself and having an awesome time in the parks!

Liz--SO sorry about your Mac.  I KNOW how much you loved it.  And for all of the reasons.


----------



## Ronda93

Ronda93, Ronda
Age: 46
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 168 or so
Personal Stats: partner Sue
Living in Kansas City, Missouri
Favorite Park: MK, duh
But I Love: The rides at DHS.
Passions: family, friends, pets, our home, 
Important to know: I just finished the WDW half marathon.  About a year ago Sue said, "let's run to the corner" and the rest is history.
Weight loss plan and goals: Eat less, move more.  I've lost over 70 pounds over the last 10 years.  There have been some periods of regression, but I just keep moving and it works.

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  It's back to school for me tonight.  Goals same as yesterday but I today is my exercise off day.  I usually get a lap or two in at campus though.

Welcome Elizabeth!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Welcome, Elizabeth!  Don't be afraid to post, and don't freak if you don't reply to everyone all the time.  It gets busy, this thread.  But DO come and play when it's going good AND bad.  That's what we are here for!


So. No computer.  In early at work and using the internet which I am SO not supposed to do.  I'll try to keep up that way and on my phone. Nick might be able to hook an old Mac we have (got it as a giveaway - we freaking collect them, and he plays with them) just so I have some internet at home.  Pictures and music will have to wait.  He thinks I should get a cheapo netbook, wait two years, and buy a sweet MacBook (or whatever new thing they have).  I'm torn.  I could wait until August, save like a fiend, and get a MacBook then.  I've had a Mac as a personal computer since, oh, 2000?  I don't know how I'd switch back.  Ten years!  Although, work has usually been a PC.  I'm not anti PC.  I'm just pro Mac bc I like simple and easy.   Gah!

Loving your COC roll calls!  E, we SO have the same answer for parks and but I love!  HA!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon

Argh, I had a huge long post typed out at like 8.50am and the dis just ate it! I would have been on the first page too, for the first time ever! 

DisneyGalUK Aka Kelly, Bella, Anything really!

*Age:* 28
*Height:* 5'9'
*Weight: *16lbs above what I would like to be!
*Personal Stats:*
Married for 18months to a great DH
Live in Yorkshire, UK
*Favorite Park:* Magic Kingdom, because theres nothing like that first glimpse of the castle.
B*ut I Love: *I secretly love Universal Islands of Adventure
*Passions:* My DH, Family and Friends. Reading (I read ANYTHING), music, travelling, girly nights out
*Important to know:* Im clumsy. I mean REALLY clumsy. I fall down on average once a week (more since the snow/ice came!), I walk into things, things fall on me - you get the picture.
I have Sciatica and Ive had operations on my back to remove a disc and repair a split disc. This is an ongoing condition and something Im still trying to learn to live with. 
*Weight loss plan and goals:* Im loosely following WW and tracking everything. My main goal is to get healthy, for the sake of my sciatica and back problems. If I exercise, the pain will ease. It should be a no brainer but I really am struggling with it! If I exercise, eat right and drink water, then the weight loss will follow!



goofyfan-12 said:


> *WORD Sista'!!!!!!!*
> 
> You gave me goosebumps....



I agree Paula, I got goosebumps too! Great post EE!



eowensby said:


> Can I join in, too?
> 
> Eowensby: Elizabeth
> Age: 30
> Height: 5'7"
> Weight: gosh this is so hard to type out! 280
> Personal Stats: SAHM, Married to Matt 10yrs, 2 children, Hannah 7 and Nick 3. I also have an embroidery/childrenswear business that keeps me busy.
> Reside in: Middle Tennessee
> Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom
> But I Love: Epcot
> Passions: Sewing, Embroidering,  planning our next WDW vacation
> Weight loss plan and goals: lose 100lbs+, get healthy in that process, be a good example to my children and be around to see my great grandchildren someday, 2011 WDW Half Marathon with my hubby



Welcome Elizabeth!
This is a great thread! Post often about anything really!

Yesterdays goals of tracking and water went well! More of the same today combined with Pilates tonight!

Im feeling a little down today, no particular reason. Maybe the weather, maybe the fact that I fell on my bummocks on the ice this morning in front of tons of people (I owned it though, so it was fine! ), who knows. I hope I snap out of it soon - Im sure I will!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ronda93

The WISH meet at Pop Century






Around mile 6 at the MK














The whole point


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

cantwaitvaca09 aka Jo
Age: 34
Height: 5'3'
Weight: 190
Personal Stats: Married 8 1/2 years, 2 Girls Age 2 & 5, I work full time, DH is a cop, who seems to work all the time.
Living South of Chicago IL
Favorite Park: MK, Whets not to Love
But I Love: Toy Story at DHS. 
Passions: First and for most, my girls are my passion in life. Maybe a little too much. I did not grow up with a mother, so I tend to over do it with my girls in every way, not just with stuff, but some day I am afraid they will call me a hover mother. Ugg. 

Important to know: I use to be in great shape in my 20's I would work out for hours,(with the help of metoblife). Then started to get sick from too much metoblilfe and stopped taking it, that was about 8 years ago. Now 60 lbs, and 2 kids later, well enough said.. My goal is to run the princess 1/2 2011 and loose 40-50lbs. 


#1 Goal other than the weight for me this year, is start to do for me. Not for my kids, not for my DH, not for my Boss. Live More Worry Less. If only I could learn how to worry less.!!!!




Welcome Elizabeth, I am new here to and these Ladies are so so very wonderful!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I did not know that about your daughter. I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome, Elizabeth!!


Ronda, great pics!


----------



## cathie1327

Cathie1327-Cathie
Age: 24
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 250
Personal Stats:
I work full time for a health insurance company and go to school full time with a double major for marketing and art communications design, with two minors in photography and music. I also have my own home business I am starting making custom cakes that I'm still working on getting to take off. I like to stay busy  I love girls nights. I have a boyfriend of seven years that has been affectionately nicknamed the 'beyonce' around here, simply because he is halfways between boyfriend and fiance. I have two cats that are like my kids. Currently living with my family trying to save up some money and pay off some of the debt I incurred while being young and dumb on and on my own the last 5 years   but hope to move out this spring!
Favorite Park: A tie between Magic Kingdom and Epcot. I love the diversity of Epcot and atmosphere, but the little kid in me that refuses to grow up can't turn down the castle and princesses!
But I Love: Disneyland, ToT, RnR
Passions: Disney (history, parks, movies, collecting), teddy bears, playing music, painting, photography
Important to know: I've been struggling with my weight since I was a teen, but it has gotten even worse since my adult years, and is now a priority as I have a rather large chest, and degenerating discs in my neck/upper back due to it. The doctors won't do a medically necessary reduction surgery until I can lose some weight. I am working on finding something that works for me, since I have yo-yoed back and forth using different things such as weight watchers. I can't wait to get married and start a family!!!


----------



## cathie1327

adsrtw said:


> For me, 2010 is a pivotal year.  It's the year I turn 35 and the year I take my life back.  So many of you enjoy my philosophical talks, so hear comes another one:



LOVE IT! Love love love 



eowensby said:


> Can I join in, too?
> 
> Eowensby: Elizabeth
> Age: 30
> Height: 5'7"
> Weight: gosh this is so hard to type out! 280
> Personal Stats: SAHM, Married to Matt 10yrs, 2 children, Hannah 7 and Nick 3. I also have an embroidery/childrenswear business that keeps me busy.
> Reside in: Middle Tennessee
> Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom
> But I Love: Epcot
> Passions: Sewing, Embroidering,  planning our next WDW vacation
> Weight loss plan and goals: lose 100lbs+, get healthy in that process, be a good example to my children and be around to see my great grandchildren someday, 2011 WDW Half Marathon with my hubby



Welcome! The ladies here are super supportive, not just giving you what you need to hear, but a good firm kick in the rear when you need it also.  We talk about everything, and I'm still fairly new, so just jump in!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Argh, I had a huge long post typed out at like 8.50am and the dis just ate it! I would have been on the first page too, for the first time ever!
> 
> HATE it when it does that. The filter at work will catch sometimes, and usually when I've typed somethign LONG to post. So frustrating!
> 
> Im feeling a little down today, no particular reason. Maybe the weather, maybe the fact that I fell on my bummocks on the ice this morning in front of tons of people (I owned it though, so it was fine! ), who knows. I hope I snap out of it soon - Im sure I will!
> 
> Hoping your down day turns UP!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hi all. Sorry I went MIA for a few days. Was SICK SICK SICK this weekend. Had the salad bar at work on Friday...pretty sure that was the culprit. NEVER again. Was ridiculous. Friday night I passed out....and the only way I can describe myself was unresponsive, with a 102 degree fever, and unable to move without needing to throw up. A little wary of salad now. Still no appetite. But on the upswing!

Something I TRIED to type last week but my computer ate....

I went to my best friend's little brother's (he's a senior in HS) basketball game last week. And I sat there watching these boys RUN up and down the court and I thought to myself "Look, they don't even look bothered by the fact that this is so much physical exertion." And I realized....it's because they LOVE playing. And for the first time since my athletic days in JH/HS, I missed that feeling. That feeling of pushing yourself so hard to the point of ragged breaths, because you are enjoying yourself. Because you LOVE what you're doing, and WANT to work hard. My new goal for the new year...find exercise that makes me WANT to work hard, because I enjoy it. It was such a revelation to me.

On another side note (a few of these in this post, eh? ) We found out apartment this weekend!  So excited. Carlos is going to move in and get settled mid-February, and then I am goign to stay (begrudgingly) at my parent's until about April or May to finish cleaning up our finances and then move in with him. I LOVE this apartment. Last weekend, we picked out our living room set, we have everything else bought....I am beyond excited. So happy to take this first step for us together. So huge. After 7 years (contented sigh)


----------



## HockeyKat

cathie1327 said:


> Something I TRIED to type last week but my computer ate....
> 
> I went to my best friend's little brother's (he's a senior in HS) basketball game last week. And I sat there watching these boys RUN up and down the court and I thought to myself "Look, they don't even look bothered by the fact that this is so much physical exertion." And I realized....it's because they LOVE playing. And for the first time since my athletic days in JH/HS, I missed that feeling. That feeling of pushing yourself so hard to the point of ragged breaths, because you are enjoying yourself. Because you LOVE what you're doing, and WANT to work hard. My new goal for the new year...find exercise that makes me WANT to work hard, because I enjoy it. It was such a revelation to me.
> 
> On another side note (a few of these in this post, eh? ) We found out apartment this weekend!  So excited. Carlos is going to move in and get settled mid-February, and then I am goign to stay (begrudgingly) at my parent's until about April or May to finish cleaning up our finances and then move in with him. I LOVE this apartment. Last weekend, we picked out our living room set, we have everything else bought....I am beyond excited. So happy to take this first step for us together. So huge. After 7 years (contented sigh)





That is how I feel about hockey... it isn't work.   I am no good at it, and as out of shape as I am it is definitely exertion, but a different kind that conquering the elliptical or the treadmill.   


Congrats on the apartment!  I hope it works out for you both.


----------



## eowensby

Thanks girls for the warm welcome! I am just so tired of being tired all the time. I will definitely need the kick in the pants to keep me going. I am currently using the nutrimirror site to track food and exercise. I'm determined to make healthy choices and get off my booty and move. It's way too easy to sit here with the laptop all day.


----------



## cathie1327

HockeyKat said:


> That is how I feel about hockey... it isn't work.   I am no good at it, and as out of shape as I am it is definitely exertion, but a different kind that conquering the elliptical or the treadmill.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the apartment!  I hope it works out for you both.



Thanks!

And this is TOTALLY what I'm talking about!!! I so dread stepping onto a treadmill or eliptical, and generally after only 5 minutes, it feels like it should have been 20. I want, no NEED to find something that makes me WANT to work harder. My knee is feelin better these days...maybe I'll check into getting back into a zumba class. I L-O-V-E to dance.

Lost 3.5 lbs since last Monday. My bet is that a lot of it was due to being so sick this weekend, but still excited that I lost it!

Today's goals. This week's are the same as last week's...
No soda.
At least 1 bottle of water a day
30 minutes of exercise at least once this week.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Here are the results of our International Zhu Zhu effort!

For those new to the thread, my youngest and Lyz's youngest both wanted Zhu Zhus for Christmas...you know, the toy that was impossible to find!  Well, after a hunt from NC to Canada and Maine to California--we were able to find the little critters and some of the accessories!

And on Friday of last week, I ran up to Toys R Us to return a couple of things for the girls and asked them what they wanted to exchange for...they both said they wanted more Zhu Zhus!

So behold...ZHU ZHU WORLD  (that's Chunk/Jean-Claude, reigning supreme inside the house)
*


----------



## adsrtw

I love it!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Very cute!

Watching G Force with Emily now, pre-gym. : )


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Love Zhu Zhu World!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

E - LOVE the Zhu Zhu world! 

Tracking, Water - done and done!
I didn't do pilates, I needed something with more Grrrrrrrrr so I hammered the cross trainer instead!

Me and my manager from work have a funeral to go to on Thursday - for a 5 year old boy. Its so freakin' sad it makes me sick  Im dreading it.

Goals for Tomorrow:

Tracking
Water
More Veggies with my meals!
Pilates

Hope everyone is having a great day - Im just watching Glee - its just started over here tonight!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I am beating Nancy to the punch!



*HEY.  Totally not fair.  *


Ok folks.  I'm going to share with you a bit of how my day has been.

First - apparently I set my alarm clock wrong last night because at 5:40am the BUZZER went off, instead of the nice soothing radio station.  Rude awakening, but I'll deal.

Today is weigh in day for me.  I step on the scale with great anticipation to find NOTHING.  Didn't budge (yes, it's digital, no sadly it's not broken)

moving on.  I pack up to go to the gym for a quick workout before I need to report to Jury Duty again, since they didn't "get to me" for interviewing on Friday.  Super quick workout, shower.....when I discover that I've neglected to pack a bra.  No time to go home, so I whip out the hair drier, and quick dry my sports bra and put it back on  (which I am appalled to confess I am *still* wearing)

I fly down the highway to get to jury duty in the nick of time.  Get out of my car and hear a fabulous hissing sound.  Yep.  My tire is going flat   Again, no time to deal.  I have to get inside.

Inside the courthouse I meet up with the 3 other "recalls" that didn't get interviewed for this trial and we are escorted back down to the shoebox size room for "holding" until we are individually called.

It's my freakin' lucky day.  They want me. I get to serve as an alternate juror on a trial.

<sigh> Thankfully Juan the AAA man came and changed my tire for me.  I am now headed out to pick up my car from the tire place and hopefully there will be no more excitement for me today!

Oh - there is one more thing.  For Lisa.  I'll tell you my Target story later....


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *HEY.  Totally not fair.  *
> 
> moving on.  I pack up to go to the gym for a quick workout before I need to report to Jury Duty again, since they didn't "get to me" for interviewing on Friday.  Super quick workout, shower.....when I discover that I've neglected to pack a bra.  No time to go home, so I whip out the hair drier, and quick dry my sports bra and put it back on  (which I am appalled to confess I am *still* wearing)
> 
> 
> Oh - there is one more thing.  For Lisa.  I'll tell you my Target story later....




What a day!!!! Too Funny about the bra!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Living South of Chicago IL



*so - am I the only one who immediately broke into "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown"?*


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Me and my manager from work have a funeral to go to on Thursday - for a 5 year old boy. Its so freakin' sad it makes me sick  Im dreading it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day - Im just watching Glee - its just started over here tonight!



So sad.  


I LOVE Glee.  My guilty pleasure. 


Nancy, what a day!!   


So, I registered for the half today.  I am so screwed.


----------



## eowensby

Kat, was the half $120 or $135? I looked this morning right when registration went live and it was $120 and later when I sent the link to my DH I thought it said $135.


----------



## HockeyKat

It was $120, came to $128ish with tax.    More than my entire hockey season!


----------



## eowensby

Thanks! we're going to register in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HockeyKat

I would advocate registering now.   It is 92% full, and up from 85% full on Friday....

Oh, I forgot... they have a 2-person team option that is $250.  I am not sure what that means?  Might be a relay-type thing?


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi!  

Okay from last thread:

Liz!  Oh Liz!    I sighed.  Yes you do own your body and more than that I love that you agreed with me!    I LOVED THAT!  I'm so envious and I can't even tell you how envious I am.  One day.

Ronda - shoot maybe this was from this thread.    Oh well.  You can see such a difference in you.  Thanks for the pictures.  I just was so happy to see your medal.  Congratulations again.

Kelly!  Are you okay?    That was quite a Patriot's loss there.  
Did you give any special present for such a supreme heartbreak?    Ignore me - really ignore me - just being cheeky and  having fun.   

Paula - I meant every word Paula.  And I've missed you.  

Kat!  That's it - Kat!!!!!!!  Congratulations on the loss there Kat!  

I'm very happy that your daily goals are working overtime for you guys.  

Okay - off to reread and try to remember what I have to post for an intro.


----------



## adsrtw

My contacts froze to my eyes walking across campus tonight facing the wind.  What??? It killed me to be good tonight, but I only had the roast Turkey, broccoli and corn.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Me and my manager from work have a funeral to go to on Thursday - for a 5 year old boy. Its so freakin' sad it makes me sick  Im dreading it.



*Kelly!  That is so, so awful.  

We love Glee too.  No surprise really, since that pretty much is my daughters life these days.*



HockeyKat said:


> So, I registered for the half today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so screwed.



*You'll be fine Kat.  Really.  You can totally do this*


----------



## lisaviolet

Lisaviolet  - Lisa
*Age:* 42
*Height:* 5'10" 
*Weight: * Last weigh-in 221
*Personal Stats:*
I hate this part.  Sighing.  Missing downtown  (how incredibly postive of me to start off the year like this!  
*Favorite Park:* Any that I actually enter.  
*Passions:* Travel - hmm travel - let me see travel. Taking pictures.  Road trips.  Oh I how I love road trips!    Bballl - watching.  Tennis - I used to live on a tennis court would love to get back.  
*Important to know:* Gosh sighing again.  I really shouldn't have done this today.  
*Weight loss plan and goals:* None.  I've lost 75 over many years.  And my plan is to let everything just go.  This year is just about accepting me now and of course hoping it's a smaller me.    But whatever will be - will be.  That's how I lost half my weight.  It just came off with emotional work.  I want to pay attention to how I feel and how my jeans feel and that's about it.  



adsrtw said:


> Awesome Liz!  I wanted to make sure we had a spot, just in case!  I'm going to steal your snippets.
> 
> Wow!  Look at how far we have come!
> 
> New Year - New Start!  Surely I am stealing some company's slogan.
> 
> For me, 2010 is a pivotal year.  It's the year I turn 35 and the year I take my life back.  So many of you enjoy my philosophical talks, so hear comes another one:
> 
> This is MY year.  Finally, I'm putting myself first.  I have to and I owe it to myself and my family.  This year, I am participating in my first Half Marathon with a handful of dear-to-my-heart women.  This year, I am not going to work myself to death.  I know it will be there for me tomorrow and I will enjoy the fruits of my labor.  This year, I might be lonely, but I will never be alone.  I will continue to enjoy the thrill of the hunt.  I won't be upset when I am judged and deemed unworthy because of one picture by those silly boys.  After all, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so maybe that beholder needs an eye exam.  This year I will find an upgrade of me.
> 
> And my vital stats:
> adsrtw aka:EE and Amiee
> Age: 34
> Height: 5'4
> Weight: 193
> Personal Stats:
> Two kiddos - Ryan 10, Taylor 5
> Reside in Evansville, IN
> Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom, I get goosebumps when I get my first glimpse of the castle
> But I Love: Star Tours, yes that herky jerky ride.  Rode it with my kids no less than 10 times this summer.  I will never forget how much they both laughed.
> Passions: Paranormal Romance (vampires, shape-shifters, if it's smut, I like it).  Great coffee
> Weight loss plan and goals: I want to lose an additional 55 lbs.  I started losing weight to avoid being put on meds for insulin issues.  With some work, I got that issue under control.  I beat it!  I beat a possible future of earning myself full blown diabetes because of my weight.  I slipped a little recently, but I am back on track now.



I loved this Amiee.  



eowensby said:


> Can I join in, too?
> 
> Eowensby: Elizabeth
> Age: 30
> Height: 5'7"
> Weight: gosh this is so hard to type out! 280
> Personal Stats: SAHM, Married to Matt 10yrs, 2 children, Hannah 7 and Nick 3. I also have an embroidery/childrenswear business that keeps me busy.
> Reside in: Middle Tennessee
> Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom
> But I Love: Epcot
> Passions: Sewing, Embroidering,  planning our next WDW vacation
> Weight loss plan and goals: lose 100lbs+, get healthy in that process, be a good example to my children and be around to see my great grandchildren someday, 2011 WDW Half Marathon with my hubby



Hi Elizabeth!    Welcome.  



Ronda93 said:


> The whole point



Just felt like reposting these.  



cathie1327 said:


> Welcome! The ladies here are super supportive, not just giving you what you need to hear, but a good firm kick in the rear when you need it also.  We talk about everything, and I'm still fairly new, so just jump in!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. Sorry I went MIA for a few days. Was SICK SICK SICK this weekend. Had the salad bar at work on Friday...pretty sure that was the culprit. NEVER again. Was ridiculous. Friday night I passed out....and the only way I can describe myself was unresponsive, with a 102 degree fever, and unable to move without needing to throw up. A little wary of salad now. Still no appetite. But on the upswing!
> 
> Something I TRIED to type last week but my computer ate....
> 
> I went to my best friend's little brother's (he's a senior in HS) basketball game last week. And I sat there watching these boys RUN up and down the court and I thought to myself "Look, they don't even look bothered by the fact that this is so much physical exertion." And I realized....it's because they LOVE playing. And for the first time since my athletic days in JH/HS, I missed that feeling. That feeling of pushing yourself so hard to the point of ragged breaths, because you are enjoying yourself. Because you LOVE what you're doing, and WANT to work hard. My new goal for the new year...find exercise that makes me WANT to work hard, because I enjoy it. It was such a revelation to me.
> 
> On another side note (a few of these in this post, eh? ) We found out apartment this weekend!  So excited. Carlos is going to move in and get settled mid-February, and then I am goign to stay (begrudgingly) at my parent's until about April or May to finish cleaning up our finances and then move in with him. I LOVE this apartment. Last weekend, we picked out our living room set, we have everything else bought....I am beyond excited. So happy to take this first step for us together. So huge. After 7 years (contented sigh)



Yeah on the apartment Cathie.  Nice.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *Here are the results of our International Zhu Zhu effort!
> 
> For those new to the thread, my youngest and Lyz's youngest both wanted Zhu Zhus for Christmas...you know, the toy that was impossible to find!  Well, after a hunt from NC to Canada and Maine to California--we were able to find the little critters and some of the accessories!
> 
> And on Friday of last week, I ran up to Toys R Us to return a couple of things for the girls and asked them what they wanted to exchange for...they both said they wanted more Zhu Zhus!
> 
> So behold...ZHU ZHU WORLD  (that's Chunk/Jean-Claude, reigning supreme inside the house)
> *



  Look at him.  My lovely Jean Claude.  Look at him.  He's not like his surrogate mommy - that's for sure.  Look at him so front and centre (this will be the friggin' year that my hand doesn't stop cold on Cdn/UK spelling!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Ok folks.  I'm going to share with you a bit of how my day has been.
> 
> First - apparently I set my alarm clock wrong last night because at 5:40am the BUZZER went off, instead of the nice soothing radio station.  Rude awakening, but I'll deal.
> 
> Today is weigh in day for me.  I step on the scale with great anticipation to find NOTHING.  Didn't budge (yes, it's digital, no sadly it's not broken)
> 
> moving on.  I pack up to go to the gym for a quick workout before I need to report to Jury Duty again, since they didn't "get to me" for interviewing on Friday.  Super quick workout, shower.....when I discover that I've neglected to pack a bra.  No time to go home, so I whip out the hair drier, and quick dry my sports bra and put it back on  (which I am appalled to confess I am *still* wearing)
> 
> I fly down the highway to get to jury duty in the nick of time.  Get out of my car and hear a fabulous hissing sound.  Yep.  My tire is going flat   Again, no time to deal.  I have to get inside.
> 
> Inside the courthouse I meet up with the 3 other "recalls" that didn't get interviewed for this trial and we are escorted back down to the shoebox size room for "holding" until we are individually called.
> 
> It's my freakin' lucky day.  They want me. I get to serve as an alternate juror on a trial.
> 
> Thankfully Juan the AAA man came and changed my tire for me.  I am now headed out to pick up my car from the tire place and hopefully there will be no more excitement for me today!
> 
> Oh - there is one more thing.  For Lisa.  I'll tell you my Target story later....



Target story.  Hmmmm.  Yeah I love Nancy stories.  

Nancy!  I know how frustrating the scale is for you. And you work you a$$ off.   But please please for the love of God can this be the year that you actually look at where you are and smile and smile and smile.  Please!  I know how lean you are and what kind of shape you're in.  I KNOW.  Please a little compassion for yourself.  No!   Even more.   Some pompous behaviour please.   (I do know you want more - I do  - but I would love some excitement over where you are so much more!)



AKASnowWhite said:


> *so - am I the only one who immediately broke into "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown"?*



Did you want an answer?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> So, I registered for the half today.  I am so screwed.



Oh Kat!  

EDIT: You know it will be great.  But my God you are so funny.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyGalUK Aka Kelly, Bella, Anything really!
> 
> *Age:* 28
> *Height:* 5'9'
> *Weight: *16lbs above what I would like to be!
> *Personal Stats:*
> Married for 18months to a great DH
> Live in Yorkshire, UK
> *Favorite Park:* Magic Kingdom, because theres nothing like that first glimpse of the castle.
> B*ut I Love: *I secretly love Universal Islands of Adventure
> *Passions:* My DH, Family and Friends. Reading (I read ANYTHING), music, travelling, girly nights out
> *Important to know:* Im clumsy. I mean REALLY clumsy. I fall down on average once a week (more since the snow/ice came!), I walk into things, things fall on me - you get the picture.
> I have Sciatica and Ive had operations on my back to remove a disc and repair a split disc. This is an ongoing condition and something Im still trying to learn to live with.
> *Weight loss plan and goals:* Im loosely following WW and tracking everything. My main goal is to get healthy, for the sake of my sciatica and back problems. If I exercise, the pain will ease. It should be a no brainer but I really am struggling with it! If I exercise, eat right and drink water, then the weight loss will follow!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Paula, I got goosebumps too! Great post EE!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Elizabeth!
> This is a great thread! Post often about anything really!
> 
> Yesterdays goals of tracking and water went well! More of the same today combined with Pilates tonight!
> 
> Im feeling a little down today, no particular reason. Maybe the weather, maybe the fact that I fell on my bummocks on the ice this morning in front of tons of people (I owned it though, so it was fine! ), who knows. I hope I snap out of it soon - Im sure I will!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Kelly - how are the DVDs?  I'm going to try to get you an old Classical Stretch because there were so many back sufferers on reviews.  I haven't seen it for years but I'll be on the lookout!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Me and my manager from work have a funeral to go to on Thursday - for a 5 year old boy. Its so freakin' sad it makes me sick  Im dreading it.



Oh that's so sad Kelly.  So sad.


----------



## lisaviolet

I joined a gym today for a month.  I've been there on a day pass and it was really cold which might be a sign of $$$  issues - so just for the month.  I joined so that I get the he!! out of the house when I'm not working.  Really the only reason.  I'm really missing the city so I had to do something not to become a recluse.  

And I did my own intervals - Paula bike for the cardio intervals - again which was lovely.  It was lovely to be back to them.  

Oh Jo - I have 30 day shred.  I'm really loving the Boost Metabolism because I can pick and choose length and no weights at all - body only - works well when I'm staying down in the city.


----------



## adsrtw

Saved enough calories for a smoothie.  Yum.


----------



## HockeyKat

I still have 1000 calories left for my day.   Too busy to eat!!    I had a WW soup for lunch and a small apple at 4PM.  

Off to home and dinner...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> I joined a gym today for a month.  I've been there on a day pass and it was really cold which might be a sign of $$$  issues - so just for the month.  I joined so that I get the he!! out of the house when I'm not working.  Really the only reason.  I'm really missing the city so I had to do something not to become a recluse.
> 
> And I did my own intervals - Paula bike for the cardio intervals - again which was lovely.  It was lovely to be back to them.
> 
> Oh Jo - I have 30 day shred.  I'm really loving the Boost Metabolism because I can pick and choose length and no weights at all - body only - works well when I'm staying down in the city.



Lisa, is Boost Metabolism more weights?? The thing about 30day is my knee hurts like you know what when Im done, so I have not done it in a while. I think all the jumping it what bothers me.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

At WW meeting. Just weighed in. Post dinner and workout. Down 2.2. 200.8. Yay!  On track for 187 by the half.  

Lisa. Gym. Tell us more. 

Kelly. What happened to the little boy? Omg makes me want to cry. 

Elizabeth , you mean 2011 half, right?  Kat means this March. 

Going to look at netbooks tonight!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

YES YES YES I just did 2 miles in 30Mins 59 sec on the treadmill, I think its been 9 years since I have done that much on a treadmill, walking and running. I can't believe it. Please God give me the strength to do it again

Amiee do you have a smoothie recipe??


----------



## HockeyKat

Liz, YAY! on the loss.   187 is totally doable.    Good luck with netbook shopping, call if you have any questions.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I still have 1000 calories left for my day.   Too busy to eat!!    I had a WW soup for lunch and a small apple at 4PM.
> 
> Off to home and dinner...



WTH????  1000 calories left???? 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, is Boost Metabolism more weights?? The thing about 30day is my knee hurts like you know what when Im done, so I have not done it in a while. I think all the jumping it what bothers me.



BM is a no weight workout Jo. All body weight only exercises.   And there are ways around the knee issue.  I am forever substituting exercises to make things my own.  Just do that for any that kill your knees.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> At WW meeting. Just weighed in. Post dinner and workout. Down 2.2. 200.8. Yay!  On track for 187 by the half.
> 
> Lisa. Gym. Tell us more.
> 
> Kelly. What happened to the little boy? Omg makes me want to cry.
> 
> Elizabeth , you mean 2011 half, right?  Kat means this March.
> 
> Going to look at netbooks tonight!



Fantastic on the loss Liz.   Fantastic.   Remember we talked about never ever taking any loss for granted again.  

Gym not much to say.  I chose it because it's a five minute walk and it's independent which means I can use rooms as much as I want when classes aren't on. Spinning bikes when classes aren't on - aren't off limits etc.   And grab equipment and such.  It's more tailored for men - more basics.  Lord help me.    I might actually have to talk to one.  

I wanted the Y - much cheaper but it's across town (I can't believe I just said across town  ) and I've biked in the snow and it's not the most pleasant experience - but a good workout.  I just didn't want it to be a reason not to go.  I can walk five minutes in a storm but biking I would probably stay in.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - I really don't communicate all that well.    If jumping jacks - or lunges - or whatever are hurting put in a boxing move or kickboxing.  Something tough but doesn't hurt you.  I'm laughing - you know why I substitute - are you ready?    - because I used to jump rope and one day I saw my face moving and moving and I vowed I would never do another exercise that moved my face up and down and all around.  Irish - very very very thin skin.  Ridiculous and vain - yes I'm aware.  

Here's the lovely of BM DVD for me.  Each interval is six minutes or so .  I have now used the tape three ways already.  It's a 40 minute tape.  But I've never used it that way.  I have chosen my favourite four intervals.  Sometimes I do the four which by the time you press the next etc and cool down works out to a 30 minute workout and sometimes I do them twice for an hour.

Now a third way.  

This morning a lightbulb went off.  I've been looking for a daily wakeup to do like two weight moves - just to start the day - and then add my regular routine later and I was thinking "hmmm" and I went "voila" - OMG - Jillian.  So  this morning I did the six minutes here and then went to the gym to do my workout workout.  I used to do that years ago - had something I did everyday - no excuses and adding - or didn't add from there.  So on off days - or lazy days or busy days something - even so small - was done.  

I'm adding pilates and classical stretch back in and the six minutes Jillian is a perfect start to these more gentle routines on in between days.


----------



## amykab

Okay, checking in again. Totally lame though, what is this like the 4th page??

*Age:* 32
*Height: *just about 5'11"
*Weight:* 185ish 
*Personal Stats:* Married for almost 7 years, one DD, Delena who is 2!
*Live in*: Palm Harbor, FL (about an hour and 15 min from WDW)
*Favorite Park:*EPCOT
*But I Love:* Walking down Main Street in MK especially since weve had Delena'
*Passions:* I guess you could say I am passionate about running. I've done 4 half marathons since November 2008, soon to be 5 once I do the princess half in march. Also LOVE to read. Books and FanFic (see my Tag). I also love camping and doing outdoorsy stuff. Also passionate about the beer i drink. I am a beer snob.
*
Important to know:* I am OBSESSED with Edward Cullen. 
*
Weight loss plan and goals:* Lost 47 as of May 09, and basically maintained within about 5 pounds over the summer and have now gained about 8 or 9.  Trying to get to 170s by princess half. 

RONDA: AWESOME job on the Donald!!! Love the bling pics!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Jo - I.  I'm laughing - you know why I substitute - are you ready?    - because I used to jump rope and one day I saw my face moving and moving and I vowed I would never do another exercise that moved my face up and down and all around.  Irish - very very very thin skin.  Ridiculous and vain - yes I'm aware.  .



LOL on the jump rope. Well if my knee did not bother me, I am sure my b**bs bouncing up and down would knock my out sooner or later. HA ha


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Potty training.... When will it be over!!


----------



## amykab

Erika-The Zhu-Zhus are cute but I LOVE the rug in that picture!

Liz-WTG on the loss!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*LOVE IT when I have lots to catch up on!

RONDA--fab Bling pictures!  And HOLY SKINNY.  You look GREAT.  Can totally see a difference in you!  Are you still in post-race afterglow?

Liz--will need a full computer report.

Kat--I registered, too.  That makes all 7 of us.  Registered and getting race ready!  WOO HOO!

Paula--JC results?
*




eowensby said:


> Kat, was the half $120 or $135? I looked this morning right when registration went live and it was $120 and later when I sent the link to my DH I thought it said $135.





eowensby said:


> Thanks! we're going to register in a couple of weeks.



*Elizabeth--we are registering for the Princess Half Marathon that is in 8 weeks.  We'll start talking about the Donald in 2011 shortly, though.  
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, is Boost Metabolism more weights?? The thing about 30day is my knee hurts like you know what when Im done, so I have not done it in a while. I think all the jumping it what bothers me.



*
Hell.  It hurts like hell.  You can say it.    (See my intro.  I swear at every opportunity.     )*



SeptemberGirl said:


> At WW meeting. Just weighed in. Post dinner and workout. Down 2.2. 200.8. Yay!  On track for 187 by the half.


*
AWESOME!  And WORD to what Lisa said.  You will never taking losing for granted again, I know.
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> YES YES YES I just did 2 miles in 30Mins 59 sec on the treadmill, I think its been 9 years since I have done that much on a treadmill, walking and running. I can't believe it. Please God give me the strength to do it again



*Way to go, Jo!  That is GREAT!  Keep it up!  And YES, you will be able to repeat it!

Ok everyone, time to start posting tomorrow's goals.

For me:

Today's goals--water, check.  Tracking, check.  Run--nope, but that's ok (see next goal).  Re-work training schedule--check.  And now my long run is later in the week and today ended up being a rest day, which is fine as I will still get all of my workouts in.  Basically I just swapped Monday and Tuesday.

Tomorrow:

--Water
--Track
--Run
--Weights

*


----------



## lisaviolet

amykab said:


> Okay, checking in again. Totally lame though, what is this like the 4th page??
> 
> *Age:* 32
> *Height: *just about 5'11"
> *Weight:* 185ish
> *Personal Stats:* Married for almost 7 years, one DD, Delena who is 2!
> *Live in*: Palm Harbor, FL (about an hour and 15 min from WDW)
> *Favorite Park:*EPCOT
> *But I Love:* Walking down Main Street in MK especially since weve had Delena'
> *Passions:* I guess you could say I am passionate about running. I've done 4 half marathons since November 2008, soon to be 5 once I do the princess half in march. Also LOVE to read. Books and FanFic (see my Tag). I also love camping and doing outdoorsy stuff. Also passionate about the beer i drink. I am a beer snob.
> *
> Important to know:* I am OBSESSED with Edward Cullen.
> *
> Weight loss plan and goals:* Lost 47 as of May 09, and basically maintained within about 5 pounds over the summer and have now gained about 8 or 9.  Trying to get to 170s by princess half.
> 
> RONDA: AWESOME job on the Donald!!! Love the bling pics!



Amy!   

How I miss thee.    Two - she's two!!!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> LOL on the jump rope. Well if my knee did not bother me, I am sure my b**bs bouncing up and down would knock my out sooner or later. HA ha







amykab said:


> Erika-The Zhu-Zhus are cute but I LOVE the rug in that picture!
> 
> Liz-WTG on the loss!



Jean said the same thing Erika "yeah but I love the rug".  I called her over the see Chunk and his brood.


----------



## amykab

Ok, Goals for tomorrow...

Hour long run and water. 

I did get out for a quick run tonight. All bundled up. Running tights, long sleeve underarmour, Hoodie and gloves. It actually felt really good. Invigorating in fact!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Lisa--great job on the gym!  I hope it works out for you.  Keep me posted.  And the Zhu Zhus.  Listen, those girls LOVE them.  And they got the little black and white one for Riley so he could play with them, too.  I just can't thank you enough.
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Potty training.... When will it be over!!


*
When she decides.  And not a day earlier.  *



amykab said:


> Erika-The Zhu-Zhus are cute but I LOVE the rug in that picture!
> 
> Liz-WTG on the loss!




*Thanks, Aim.  Believe it or not--Target!  And super cheap.  That is our playroom, and I knew that we would be replacing everything within a few years of purchasing, so I went cheap on the couches and carpet knowing the kids would be so hard on them--in another year or so I will feel comfortable redoing that room.  I hate always telling them "be careful with that" and "don't touch" or "don't you dare spill in there.."  It is the playroom.  They PLAY in there.  And that should be fun and not always careful, etc.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*AMY!  Forgot to comment on the new addition to your signature!  That's your scene!  The one that almost made you die of happiness!  I think of you every time I see it!  Have I mentioned that I have an illegal copy on my computer?  OMG, heaven!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Target story.  Hmmmm.  Yeah I love Nancy stories.
> 
> *in a minute...*
> 
> Nancy!  I know how frustrating the scale is for you. And you work you a$$ off.   But please please for the love of God can this be the year that you actually look at where you are and smile and smile and smile.  Please!  I know how lean you are and what kind of shape you're in.  I KNOW.  Please a little compassion for yourself.  No!   Even more.   Some pompous behaviour please.   (I do know you want more - I do  - but I would love some excitement over where you are so much more!)



*sighing  I'm working on it. really I am.  So jealous of your gym.  I still mourn the loss of "my" gym.  Now I'm stuck with PF. bleh.*





HockeyKat said:


> I still have 1000 calories left for my day.   Too busy to eat!!    I had a WW soup for lunch and a small apple at 4PM.
> 
> Off to home and dinner...



*Good lord woman!  Eat something, would you!?!?*



SeptemberGirl said:


> At WW meeting. Just weighed in. Post dinner and workout. Down 2.2. 200.8. Yay!  On track for 187 by the half.



* She's b-a-a-a-ck*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> YES YES YES I just did 2 miles in 30Mins 59 sec on the








3DisneyKids said:


> *Paula--JC results?
> *



*Dang it!  Would you knock it off *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Dang it!  Would you knock it off *



*Hey, it's not my fault that you are slowing down in your old age... 

I have my own gym dilemma right now, but I will post about that in another post since it will long.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Lisa.  This is for you.  'Cause I'm blaming you  all that talk about the Old Navy yoga pants and just what exactly do they do for your butt?!?!

I went to Target today (post alarm clock/flat tire/jury selection/sweaty bra) so, yeah, I was havin' a pretty cruddy day.  What could possibly make me feel better today?  Perhaps some new work out gear was in order.  

So, I start perusing the racks.  I've honestly been yearning for some new black workout pants.  (note PANTS.  not tights.) Some of the Champion C9 wear really catches my eye.  These are not the "fitted" pants, but the "semi-fitted" so, supposedly cut a bit looser.  They feel nice. I'll try them on.

And you know what?  They weren't too bad (bet you weren't expecting me to say that were you!).  Certainly not like the Old Navy mannequin, but not totally frightening either!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey, is anyone running the 5k the day before the Half?  I'm thinking about it.  Though I have always taken the 2 days prior to a race off.  Thoughts?


----------



## amykab

3DisneyKids said:


> Hey, is anyone running the 5k the day before the Half?  I'm thinking about it.  Though I have always taken the 2 days prior to a race off.  Thoughts?



Contemplating it. Just because I am greedy for bling.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Gym Dilemma.

I have been at the same gym for 3 years or so.  I have never loved it, but it has literally been the only one in town for the past few years (since my old gym closed).  And slowly but surely I have gotten used to it and am at home there.  Like Nancy, though, I still mourn my old gym.  It is $30/month, which is pretty standard for a gymEXCEPT that really only covers membership.  Everything else is an add-on.  Wanna take a class?  Pay extra per class or jump up to the next pay level ($55/month) for unlimited classes.   And even if you pay for the unlimited classes, some of the real specialty classes are STILL more on top of that.  Wanna go to a nutrition seminar?  $10 please.  You get the idea.  And this place is super tiny.  Two rooms.  Really nothing special about it.   Hours are not great.  Only open 8am  noon on the week-ends, and closes at 8 on week nights.  I close the place A LOT.

Finally, a new gym opened in town.  And it is a REAL gym.  Spacious, state of the art everything, dedicated yoga room, dedicated aerobics room, a POOL, towel service in the locker rooms, and CLASSES at all hours of the day that are really good!  Interesting, challenging, different, all of that.  And unlike my current gym, everything is included for one flat fee.  The catch?  The price.  It is $59/month.  I have never paid that in my life for a gym.  I have a free one week pass, so I am going to try it out the first week in February (when my current membership expires).  But yikes.  What do you think?  Would you ever pay that?

We do have a Planet Fitness, about 20 minutes away in the next town.  But I know myself.  If it is a hassle to get to, I wont go.  Needs to be easy and accessible.

What do you all think?


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> LOL on the jump rope. Well if my knee did not bother me, I am sure my b**bs bouncing up and down would knock my out sooner or later. HA ha



I hear you on this one.   Somewhere in all this weight I managed to get to a D-DD.   This means my old standby cheapie sports bra doesn't cut it anymore.   I broke down and  finally got a decent set of sports bras... the Champion super high support kind.   I found a great deal on one at my fav Pittsburgh store, $40 bra for $7, and got the other on ebay.  

As to the knees, I don't have knee problems and some of what Jillian does makes me hurt.   I have a concrete slab for a foundation on my first floor, so I think that might be part of it.   I modify anything super-jumpy into what Lisa said, standard front kick kickboxing type moves.   



AKASnowWhite said:


> *sighing  I'm working on it. really I am.  So jealous of your gym.  I still mourn the loss of "my" gym.  Now I'm stuck with PF. bleh.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Good lord woman!  Eat something, would you!?!?*



I am the opposite of you... I miss PF!!   Can't beat the price, and I liked the no frills part.   

I am liking Gold's so far, though, but I am still getting used to it. Always weird to figure out where everything is, how to navigate the locker room, etc... and it feels a little less friendly so that makes it even a bit worse.   It supposedly has some meathead reputation but I am one to totally ignore that kind of thing.   Also, it has an outdoor pool and is 5 min from my house, so that will be nice in the summer.   

I did eat dinner, and have some snacks coming up.   Funny how when I am on for a week or so, food starts to become sort of an afterthought... 


Love the Zhu Zhu town!!



What is this about the Old Navy and butt thing?  I missed it.   Do they make your butt look good?  Awful?


E, umm, no 5K here.  


Lisa, glad you found a gym.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Hey, is anyone running the 5k the day before the Half?  I'm thinking about it.  Though I have always taken the 2 days prior to a race off.  Thoughts?



I've been toying with the idea myself.  My thought was the 5K could be *my* race and the 1/2 can be *our* race.  Make sense?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

amykab said:


> Contemplating it. Just because I am greedy for bling.


*
I know!  That is the only reason I am considering it!  Bling sluts, that's what we are!  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> I've been toying with the idea myself.  My thought was the 5K could be *my* race and the 1/2 can be *our* race.  Make sense?



*Totally.  I was thinking along those lines as well.  But I am afraid that I will try to PR the 5k and thus be hurting for the Half.  *sigh*  Well, if we are park touring on Saturday, I probably shouldn't run the 5k in addition. 
*


----------



## amykab

we'd have to fit in packet pick up on friday too..


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi gang...

Crazy night for me.  Just got home about 30 minutes ago.

The good news - lost 2.4 pounds this week.... 

The not so good news - attempted first date number 5,325,256 and it was a dud.  Amiee - so channelling your first post right now.

Oh and Nancy and E - there is plenty of JC reporting for everyone so stop fighting...

Kat - you can so do this!!!

Liz - sending you hugs over the loss of your Mac.  So sad...

Elizabeth - welcome!!!

Ronda - great pics - you look fabulous!!!

Oh and you all are lucky I am doing the 1/2, I am not tacking on a 5k.  Nope - not going to do it and you can't make me...

I'll check in later with goals report.  Need to make a birthday cake for my project engineer first.

Later...


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Gym Dilemma.
> 
> I have been at the same gym for 3 years or so.  I have never loved it, but it has literally been the only one in town for the past few years (since my old gym closed).  And slowly but surely I have gotten used to it and am at home there.  Like Nancy, though, I still mourn my old gym.  It is $30/month, which is pretty standard for a gymEXCEPT that really only covers membership.  Everything else is an add-on.  Wanna take a class?  Pay extra per class or jump up to the next pay level ($55/month) for unlimited classes.   And even if you pay for the unlimited classes, some of the real specialty classes are STILL more on top of that.  Wanna go to a nutrition seminar?  $10 please.  You get the idea.  And this place is super tiny.  Two rooms.  Really nothing special about it.   Hours are not great.  Only open 8am  noon on the week-ends, and closes at 8 on week nights.  I close the place A LOT.
> 
> Finally, a new gym opened in town.  And it is a REAL gym.  Spacious, state of the art everything, dedicated yoga room, dedicated aerobics room, a POOL, towel service in the locker rooms, and CLASSES at all hours of the day that are really good!  Interesting, challenging, different, all of that.  And unlike my current gym, everything is included for one flat fee.  The catch?  The price.  It is $59/month.  I have never paid that in my life for a gym.  I have a free one week pass, so I am going to try it out the first week in February (when my current membership expires).  But yikes.  What do you think?  Would you ever pay that?
> 
> We do have a Planet Fitness, about 20 minutes away in the next town.  But I know myself.  If it is a hassle to get to, I wont go.  Needs to be easy and accessible.
> 
> What do you all think?



Wow, that's a tough one.   $59/month is a lot.    Do you think that they will offer specials at all?    The Gold's I joined (which has what you described for a flat fee, except no dedicated yoga room) is usually $50/month but we went on Dec 31st and were offered $30...  I have read that is usually a good idea to go at the end of the month as they are trying to meet their sales quotas.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jeff does Gold's too and got a deal like that--his is only $20.  But then again, that was a few years ago.

Nope, they won't be running specials any time soon.  They just opened in November/December and are getting TONS of people.  A friend of mine works there (in sales) and he told me they blasted through all of their target goals and projections for membership sales in their first 2 months, so they have no incentive to offer discounts or do promotions.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!  On Nick's work lappie.  I'm a begger, I tell you. I started to tear up and he handed it to me.

Oh, so sad with nothing to use!  If we only had one home computer!!!

Anyhoo.  Thanks, girls!  I feel happy about it.  The loss.  I totally went over points, although I tracked.  So a loss is awesome.

Gym - E, I pay $35/month for all that except the pool.  Like Kat said, see if they offer specials.  But those things are nice in a gym, I think.  I love classes.  

Oh, what else was I going to say?  YES!  Netbooks.  Cute.  Tiny.  I just wonder if it would make me crazy, being tiny and using Windows as an operating system. I've had a Mac for personal use for 9 years.  I kind of want to cry thinking about giving that up.  

Tell me what you have and love.  Do any of you love your laptops?


----------



## HockeyKat

I love my laptop, but it's a PC - Dell Latitude 6500.   It's my work computer, my home computer, all of it.    It pretty much can handle anything I throw at it, and I throw a LOT at it considering what I do.   But, well, I am a geek, so likely not the best person to ask.    

Netbooks are tiny.   I am not sure I could deal with one, esp with big fat fingers.   


E, too bad.    Maybe wait a few months and see what happens?  

I like having classes and the pools and such, but not sure they will be used much...  mostly just like the convenience of it being 5 min away.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

--My laptop is a Dell and I am happy with it.  Like Kat, it handles everything I throw at it, and considering my job, that's a lot.  

--The kids' desk top is also a Dell and it is a disaster.  But that may be THEM and not IT.  I am always having to clean the hard drive.  

--Jeff's work laptop is also a Dell, but he is due for a new one (gets a new one through work every 3 years), so I hate his as I find it outdated.

--Both house computers are iMacs and I'm in LOVE with them, I tell ya.  LOVE.  And I was hugely anti-Mac until I got one.  All music, photos, and movies are on the iMacs now, though they were on my Dell laptop without any issues.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I'm not sure a Dell would make sense - might be too much money. But it's good to know that you like them.

I am so in love with Macs.  And really, I'm just clumsy.  Four years of dropping it and it finally had enough.  Okay, have to move on or I'll cry.


----------



## lisaviolet

Well I'm going to make all of your days.  Here we go.

I've never had to do gyms.  Never.  Did the Y once in awhile before our condos. Worked in a high school so had that.   But ten years in condos.  My gym was a ride in the elevator. Just a push of a button.   Oh how I miss my condo.  SO MUCH.  I feel like crying.  

I am paying $70 for the month.  Yes, I know. Gasp away.   But it's for my mental health.  I'm like a new mother with no baby.    When I'm not at work - well it was getting scary.

The Y is forty something  $46 - based on buying for a year.  My gym is $55 based on buying for a year.  The other - a small town with three full gyms  - is about the same.  

I won't be $70 for a month b/c I won't renew each time.  And it's a five minute walk.  I walked on a day pass in a huge storm.  Not my personal day pass.   But there you go.  

Erika - do you like classes?  

So you can all smile. My gift to you.   No twenty something in sight here.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Gym Dilemma.



*See, I miss the classes.  The spin bikes.  The stairmaster.  I miss all that stuff so much I would totally be buying in to that new gym.  And honestly what I'm paying now with the $10/month membership + personal training, I'm already spending more than that. *



HockeyKat said:


> I hear you on this one.   Somewhere in all this weight I managed to get to a D-DD.
> 
> *Sorry.  I absolutely cannot relate. "barely A" here. Stupid ****s.*
> 
> What is this about the Old Navy and butt thing?  I missed it.   Do they make your butt look good?  Awful?



*The commercial makes them out to be miracle butt enchancers! *



amykab said:


> we'd have to fit in packet pick up on friday too..



*Good point. Hadn't considered that part yet.*



goofyfan-12 said:


> The good news - lost 2.4 pounds this week....



* Nice job Paula!!!

Sorry 'bout the dud.  But cake.  Oh how I love cake*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Oh, what else was I going to say?  YES!  Netbooks.  Cute.  Tiny.  I just wonder if it would make me crazy, being tiny and using Windows as an operating system. I've had a Mac for personal use for 9 years.  I kind of want to cry thinking about giving that up.
> 
> Tell me what you have and love.  Do any of you love your laptops?



*Dell Inspiron.  Does all that I need it to do (which is way less than the stuff that some of you others do....) w/ Windows7.  I *think* I'm set up with what is referred to as the "student edition" or package or whatever that means.(Kat????)  My last one was also a Dell.  Latitude D800 Liked that one too, but it had battery issues.  Didn't hold a charge at all. It was really old.  Didn't owe us a darned thing.

Seth has a Dell laptop too (don't know which one though) and Nate & Becca both have Dell desktops.*


----------



## lisaviolet

I plan on doing my DVD workouts there too.  Take my computer and go in my private little room.  Toshiba Liz.  

We had a Dell.  

I don't know enough about computers to know if it is good.  But my niece LOVES Toshiba.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Goals for today:

almost all complete.  I didn't find my glitter stickers.  But I'm going to look before I go to bed.

Tomorrow:
water
track
long run (8 miles I think )
find a new figure-friendly recipe to make for dinner at some point this week.*


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - congratulations on the loss.  Smiling broadly.  Good for you  

And the date - sorry - sucks.  But I'm in awe of you - the thought of carrying on a conversation simply scares me.  So look at you.  Yes, I need to shut up about my lack of confidence.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - where did you meet him?  Is he from a site?


----------



## adsrtw

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Amiee do you have a smoothie recipe??



Sorry Jo, this was bought on campus at Freshens.  Strawberry Oasis under 100 calories



SeptemberGirl said:


> At WW meeting. Just weighed in. Post dinner and workout. Down 2.2. 200.8. Yay!  On track for 187 by the half.



Yay! Liz!!!

Nancy - I think they need to give you a bonus for your civic duty.

E - I don't know about the price because I am jaded.  I pay $12 a month because we signed a promo deal.

Lisa - I knew you would like it!  

Ok, off to catch up some more.  My messenger has been going nutso, so I know I have missed quite a few.


----------



## adsrtw

Paula - woo hoo on your loss!  Sorry about the dud!  Thrill of the hunt, just sayin'.

E - I'm not considering the 5K, but will cheer you on if you decide.  Tacky sign and all.

Amy - Love your New Moon trailer too.  Swoon!

Kat - EAT, lol.  The butt enhancers were from the Old Navy commercials.  I bought some yoga pants that the commercials say will make you have a goga butt.  Well, my fanny is still flat as a pancake.  Oh how I want a lovely lady lump in the back. 

Kelly - what happened?

I will add everybody's bio to the front page probably tomorrow.  I have 300 calories to burn to get into the safe zone still tonight.  I'm sitting at 786.

Hi anybody I missed!  In other news, I love my professor.  He's a retired high school principle, former army, awesome speaker.

Goals:
An hour at the gym
40 oz at work
Track and stay under 1200


----------



## adsrtw

Wake up!!!

I have my dress clothes on with running shoes.  What is wrong with this picture?  Nada!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> The butt enhancers were from the Old Navy commercials.  I bought some yoga pants that the commercials say will make you have a goga butt.  Well, my fanny is still flat as a pancake.  Oh how I want a lovely lady lump in the back.



* Thanks EE. That made me smile this morning!

I'm up and out! (we need a running man smiley!)*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

We DO need a running man smiley!

Morning.  Up and going here, too.  Will check in later.  Run won't happen till this afternoon so that I have a chance of not freezing to death.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone!



HockeyKat said:


> I LOVE Glee.  My guilty pleasure.



Its my new guilty pleasure - they showed the first two episodes and I laughed out loud! LOVE the songs they sang!

Oh and Kat - You will rock the Princess!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly!  Are you okay?    That was quite a Patriot's loss there.
> Did you give any special present for such a supreme heartbreak?    Ignore me - really ignore me - just being cheeky and  having fun.



Maybe I did and maybe I didn't.....



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - how are the DVDs?  I'm going to try to get you an old Classical Stretch because there were so many back sufferers on reviews.  I haven't seen it for years but I'll be on the lookout!



Loving the dvd so far! You are so kind 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly. What happened to the little boy? Omg makes me want to cry.





adsrtw said:


> Kelly - what happened?



Without boring you with his whole life story he was born blue (I believe that is a correct term?) and before he was one he'd had a few heart operations. Well hes carried on as normal, lived a happy life and the doctor told them in November that he would need to have a shunt replaced in his heart, he went in hospital on the 18th of December and had the operation which went fabulously well - his skin was pink, he was playful, not happy being in hospital over Christmas but made the best of it - then on the day before New Years Eve he got an infection and it just wiped out his lungs - they had to turn the machines off on New Years Eve 



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> I know!  That is the only reason I am considering it!  Bling sluts, that's what we are!  *



Oh my! Bling sluts - one of the funniest things Ive read on here 

Liz - Forgot to say sorry on the loss of your Mac 

And awesome job Paula, Liz and everyone else on your weight losses 

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly.  Heartbreaking.  


Paula - WTG on the loss!

Kat - what was your official number for yesterday?

Everyone else - Are we weighing in on Mondays?  Paula, Kat,me...Nancy hopped on the scale. Can we make it Monday?

Um, have fun running outside, my friends.  

Stealing internet at work again!

Okay, goals:
Get to the gym
Get to sleep at a decent time
Track all my food


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning Ladies,

Kelly that is so very sad...


I'm already at work, wishing I was not! I have done 10 mins on the eliptical this morning, i know 10 mins is not that big of a deal but its a work out for me. I have also, ran the laundry, and the dishwasher and left the kiddies with Mickey Mouse and Apple Jacks. All that by 6:30! 

I have a question for you ladies, my main Goal for this new year is worry less. Can you help? I worry about everything, What if the kids get sick? When their sick, what if its H1N1? What if I get sick, What if the baby falls down the stairs, What if something breaks in the house?, What if DH gets hurt at work? He worked NYE, I was so worried he would be hit by a dunk driver, I prayed about ever 30 mins. My friend just told me her doc. said the stomach flu will start soon. OMG, What if we get that? WHat if, What if, What if.

I tell myself enough with the What if already, but...

So with all that said, I don't want to let the "What If's", Over Come Me
How do I do this, Any Advise would be so much apreciated


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Kat - what was your official number for yesterday?
> 
> Everyone else - Are we weighing in on Mondays?  Paula, Kat,me...Nancy hopped on the scale. Can we make it Monday?
> 
> Um, have fun running outside, my friends.




My official number was the same as Sunday, 212.2.   Monday weigh-ins work for me!  Might help keep me accountable on the weekends.

As to running outside, man, I can't even imagine Maine.  It was cold to me just loading my stuff into the car!  

For the first time in the almost 10 years I have lived in NC, I have seen a lake iced over.   It's not frozen solid of course, but it's a rather sizeable lake/pond that I pass every day on the way to work (right by the airport), and there were birds sitting out there on the ice.   It has hovered in the mid-30s for highs, and teens for lows, for over a week.   This cold can seriously go away *now*.  I moved South for a reason!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> My official number was the same as Sunday, 212.2.   Monday weigh-ins work for me!  Might help keep me accountable on the weekends.
> 
> As to running outside, man, I can't even imagine Maine.  It was cold to me just loading my stuff into the car!
> 
> For the first time in the almost 10 years I have lived in NC, I have seen a lake iced over.   It's not frozen solid of course, but it's a rather sizeable lake/pond that I pass every day on the way to work (right by the airport), and there were birds sitting out there on the ice.   It has hovered in the mid-30s for highs, and teens for lows, for over a week.   This cold can seriously go away *now*.  I moved South for a reason!!



Kat, I use to walk/ Run a lake/ pond in Raleigh, I forget what its called but it was very pretty, had lost of small bridges... Does that make sence?


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, I use to walk/ Run a lake/ pond in Raleigh, I forget what its called but it was very pretty, had lost of small bridges... Does that make sence?



Shelley Lake, maybe?  

Btw, I forgot to talk about the worrying.  I am TOTALLY a worrier.  I think that honestly, part of the worrying is because I am a control freak. 

Inthe last few years, though,  I seem to have let go of a lot of it.    I am not sure how or why... maybe I started focusing a little more on myself and what I do have control over, and a little less on others and what I don't control.    I also try to walk away from things that I am freaking over, or concentrate on other things. 

For example, I used to worry a lot about my husband driving home on Monday nights after band practice.  He usually has a beer or so while practicing with his friends, and I would worry that he would get pulled over, wreck, etc.   Now I just immerse myself in something else... Wii, TV, a book.    It doesn't always work, but most of the time it does.   

Something else I have noticed... when I exercise a lot, I am so tired that I worry less.  

Hope that helps...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Shelley Lake, maybe?
> 
> Btw, I forgot to talk about the worrying.  I am TOTALLY a worrier.  I think that honestly, part of the worrying is because I am a control freak.
> 
> Inthe last few years, though,  I seem to have let go of a lot of it.    I am not sure how or why... maybe I started focusing a little more on myself and what I do have control over, and a little less on others and what I don't control.    I also try to walk away from things that I am freaking over, or concentrate on other things.
> 
> For example, I used to worry a lot about my husband driving home on Monday nights after band practice.  He usually has a beer or so while practicing with his friends, and I would worry that he would get pulled over, wreck, etc.   Now I just immerse myself in something else... Wii, TV, a book.    It doesn't always work, but most of the time it does.
> 
> Something else I have noticed... when I exercise a lot, I am so tired that I worry less.
> 
> Hope that helps...




Thanks Kat, Is comforting to know that I am not just a worry freak by myself.
This is the year that I will try not to worry so much.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*These 2 things I think deserve separate attention*



DisneyGalUK said:


> then on the day before New Years Eve he got an infection and it just wiped out his lungs - they had to turn the machines off on New Years Eve



*Kelly. That is absolutely devestating.  My heart goes out to everyone involved.  That is going to be a really tough funeral, but oh so important.  I'm glad you are going.*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I tell myself enough with the What if already, but...
> 
> So with all that said, I don't want to let the "What If's", Over Come Me
> How do I do this, Any Advise would be so much apreciated



*Jo, I understand how debilitating that can become.  My grandmother got herself in such bad "head space" that she couldn't even leave her own home.  It was horrid.

So, I'll tell you what my mother taught me, and what I in turn am teaching my kids.  It's so simple (yet exceedingly difficult to master).  Control what you can, and let the rest go - like water off a ducks back.

Flu?  H1N1?  yep.  They are out there.  But you can get yourself and your family flu shots and practice good hygiene/handwashing etc.  

Kids fall down.  It happens.  If it's a legitimate concern you can put a gate at the top of the stairs.  It may make life a little less convenient for the rest of you but the baby will be safer and you will have one less thing to worry about.

And when a "worry" pops into your head, ask yourself if it is real or imaginary.  Of course things "might" happen.  But every headache is not a tumor.  99.9% of the "what if's" in life do not come to fruition.  If they DO, well, that's when you can assess the situation and formulate a plan of attack.  In the meantime, spending all that negative energy on worrying is exhausting, not to mention not much fun.

It takes a lot of practice.  A whole lot. But it's so worth it.  YOU'RE worth it.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Everyone else - Are we weighing in on Mondays?  Paula, Kat,me...Nancy hopped on the scale. Can we make it Monday?



*Monday totally works for me.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have done 10 mins on the eliptical this morning, i know 10 mins is not that big of a deal but its a work out for me.



*Hey. 10 minutes is better than NO minutes right?  Squeeze it in when you can.  There's no official rule book that says all your exercise has to be at the same time.  10 minutes here, 10 minutes there - it all adds up.*



HockeyKat said:


> For the first time in the almost 10 years I have lived in NC, I have seen a lake iced over.   It's not frozen solid of course, but it's a rather sizeable lake/pond that I pass every day on the way to work (right by the airport), and there were birds sitting out there on the ice.   It has hovered in the mid-30s for highs, and teens for lows, for over a week.   This cold can seriously go away *now*.  I moved South for a reason!!



*It has been crazy cold all across the East coast!  We finally broke to more normal temps (low 30's today).  I keep thinking about all those people who paid big bucks to go on vacation in Florida only to have this insane weather. Such a bummer*!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I also meant to say that my long run is done for the day *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *These 2 things I think deserve separate attention*
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jo, I understand how debilitating that can become.  My grandmother got herself in such bad "head space" that she couldn't even leave her own home.  It was horrid.
> 
> So, I'll tell you what my mother taught me, and what I in turn am teaching my kids.  It's so simple (yet exceedingly difficult to master).  Control what you can, and let the rest go - like water off a ducks back.
> 
> Flu?  H1N1?  yep.  They are out there.  But you can get yourself and your family flu shots and practice good hygiene/handwashing etc.
> 
> Kids fall down.  It happens.  If it's a legitimate concern you can put a gate at the top of the stairs.  It may make life a little less convenient for the rest of you but the baby will be safer and you will have one less thing to worry about.
> 
> And when a "worry" pops into your head, ask yourself if it is real or imaginary.  Of course things "might" happen.  But every headache is not a tumor.  99.9% of the "what if's" in life do not come to fruition.  If they DO, well, that's when you can assess the situation and formulate a plan of attack.  In the meantime, spending all that negative energy on worrying is exhausting, not to mention not much fun.
> 
> It takes a lot of practice.  A whole lot. But it's so worth it.  YOU'RE worth it.*




Thank you for this post. I will try very hard to put it out of my head. I know its going to take some time. Also, I am not at the point that I have to stay home and not doing anything, I do alot, but I just worry about it, and fake a smile for the kids. Thats why I want to worry less, I don't want the smile to be fake anymore!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thank you for this post. I will try very hard to put it out of my head. I know its going to take some time. Also, I am not at the point that I have to stay home and not doing anything, I do alot, but I just worry about it, and fake a smile for the kids. Thats why I want to worry less, I don't want the smile to be fake anymore!



*For me, it comes down to determining whether my reaction to something is logical or emotional, and then insisting that the "logical rational" me gets priority over the "emotional response" me.  It took me lots of practice.  Sometimes I still need reminding *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *For me, it comes down to determining whether my reaction to something is logical or emotional, and then insisting that the "logical rational" me gets priority over the "emotional response" me.  It took me lots of practice.  Sometimes I still need reminding *



That is just awsome that you can think like that. !!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Great Advice, Nancy.

Like Kat said, take control over what you can in your life.  Your food.  Your health.  Your personal space.  Focusing on that leaves less time and inclination for the stuff you can't control.


----------



## adsrtw

Kelly so sad. 

Weigh in on Monday is fine with me


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Kelly--oh, how horrific.  So good of you to go and be supportive.

Jo--10 minutes is better than zero minutes, right?  Don't beat yourself up over not going it all right away--that's how people burn out.  Baby steps.

As for the worrying--Nancy already gave you great advice, so I'll try not to repeat it.  It comes down to control and also severity (for me).  Like, if it's not life and death, I tend not to worry about it.  It'll be ok.  Stomach flu?  Sure, it'll suck if the kids get it, but whatever.  Kids get sick--they puke, they sleep, they get better, the end.

My perspective on this is different due to my daughter's illness.  I have seen with my eyes my baby in a life and death situation (18 months old at the time).  And after that, not much that really worries me.  On the one hand, it is horrific to have experienced that.  On the other, though, it is a pretty incredible perspective to have.  

Earlier this year, my 8 year old fractured her wrist (soccer).  She came in and showed me.  I looked at it and asked her some basic questions while trying to decide if she needed to go in and have it x-rayed.  She wasn't hysterically crying, so I said "Ok, we'll go to Urgent Care as soon as I finish my tea."  Yes, really.  Because face it--she isn't going to die of a fractured wrist.  And that is pretty much how I look at everything.

And while some may call me a selfish parent or whatever for finishing my tea first, it was also about how I handled the situation.  I wasn't freaking out and therefore SHE wasn't freaking out about it.  kwim?

And Thursday of this week (I didn't mention this before, but it seems timely now, so I will)--I am having a biopsy.  Had a mammogram last week and it showed something unusual.  So I talked to the doc about it.  Talked with Liz about it.  And after listening to what they had to say, I am not worrying.   First off, it's pretty routine.  Secondly, as of right now, there is nothing to worry about.  So I just put it on my "to do" list for Thursday.  And I scheduled it late enough in the morning so I could get my run in first.  Because that is something I CAN control.

Don't sweat the small stuff.  It just isn't worth it.

Weigh-in--Yes, I am doing Mondays also, so it sounds like we are all on board.  Of course, we all know that I don't actually weigh in.  I will officially weigh in at the beginning of February and the beginning of March.  That's all I can stomach.  But my new WW week of points and all of that starts on Monday.

Paula, Kat, Liz--all great losses!  WOO HOO!  Way to go US!  And truthfully, I know I lost this week.  OMG, I can see and feel it.  So that's good.*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I forgot to say earlier how awesome it was to wake up to 4 pages - you guys chat a lot whilst im sleeping! 

Todays goals - done, done and done!

Goals for tomorrow:

More of the same really - tracking, water, pilates. Its my day off tomorrow so there are no excuses for not hitting my goals!

JO - You've got some great advice here so I wont rehash what was said. I know I can worry with the best of them - DH is late home from work means hes crashed his car, Manager wants a quick word at work means im getting fired...and so on! I deal the same as others - prioritise. I agree 100% with Erika, Nancy and Kat- such as yes theres an illness going round, people get sick, I can't do anything about that. For me its finding a happy medium. You'll get there 

ERIKA - 

Ive just had my dinner and I really enjoyed it! Noodles with stir fried veggies (Red Pepper, Green Pepper, Red Onion, Courgette, Mushroom) with light soy sauce. So filling and delicious! All the veg and soy sauce were 0 WW points and I believe the noodles were only 3 WW points!

Monday weigh-ins are great for me! I didn't get weighed this week so Monday will be my first weigh in since I started back exercising and healthy eating. I do *feel* like ive lost something, so fingers crossed it will carry on until Monday!

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> And Thursday of this week (I didn't mention this before, but it seems timely now, so I will)--I am having a biopsy.*



* Great attitude!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> I do *feel* like ive lost something, so fingers crossed it will carry on until Monday!



Well, I think I've lost my mind, but sadly that doesn't reflect on the scale 


I re-discovered why I love to run today.  First, because I successfully completed my 8 mile run without dying.  I've actually felt great all day (have I mentioned how much I love my new shoes?)  But more importantly to me?  I used my old WW "activity points calculator" and get this.*  I am now entitled to 10 extra points today!  TEN. EXTRA. *

guess who's having a little sumthin' special tonight 


*Paula* - what's on the menu for family dinner tonight?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*And THAT is the beauty of the long run.  

Awesome job on the 8-miler, Nancy!  I am planning 7 for Friday, but if I feel good I will push it to 8.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Wow, I thought it was 4oz for 2pts!  Sweet!!!

Okay quick dinner of the night, with kid and husband modification, all last minute grab items. 
Half a bag of mixed greens. One tsp flax seed oil, for healthy oil. Half a lemon squeezed on. Half a Green Giant veggie blend. 3oz griled chicken. And as a treat, a Pillsbury Grand roll. Without the roll, it's all filing foods, hits veggie, oil, and protien servings, and comes to five points!  The roll is 4 and worth it to me! 

Also, all of it was sitting in my fridge and done in five minutes, but I could have run through the grocery store and picked it all up last minute.  

I mixed it all into a big salad but left it seperate for Emily. 
Lyz, you better be reading!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank yu all so so very much for your post. 
I will defintly thing of them the next time my mind trys to ge the best of me, I sure that will be soon. !!!!


So a frined of mine texted to ask if I want to sign up for a 4 mile run in April. 
Holy Mother of Running Shoes. I have to get it in gear. I did not have her sign me up yet cuz  I know that DH works that day,(I know his work schedule for the next year)  so I will have to find a sitter.


----------



## adsrtw

Got my workout in.  Walked for about 20 minutes, then jogged for 3 minutes and it was torture!  I hate it.  Finished up on the bike, and got in 18 miles.  Excuse me while I recover from an exercise high.

E - great way to think!

Nancy - just had to throw some Black Eyed Peas in there.

Kelly - you are whilsting again!  I love it!

Dinner is in and I have 500 calories to play with.  Dinner was Shirataki, with veggies and lots of roasted garlic.  I also had 1/2 an acorn squash with cinnamon and nutmeg.  Did I share that I haven't had a soda since last Thursday?  I drink diet, but I have changed to LifeWater or Powerade Zero when I want something with a kick.  

Oh an you might want to sit down for this ~

Are you ready?

I don't want anybody to fall.

Here goes!  I haven't had a latte since I don't remember when and before that I only had 1 or two that week.  I usually have 9 skinny lattes or cappuccinos a week.  Saturday, I had an iced coffee made by my favorite barista who just returned from Smith College (proud of her!  Told her she needed to get college in before she was old like me and she did it).  Scary how I know so much about people at my local hang outs, lol.  I've switched to Sugar Free General Foods International Coffees.  <THUD>  I have a sugar free Cafe Vienna for about 60 calories (it's a big one!) and I am satisfied.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> And Thursday of this week (I didn't mention this before, but it seems timely now, so I will)--I am having a biopsy.  Had a mammogram last week and it showed something unusual.  So I talked to the doc about it.  Talked with Liz about it.  And after listening to what they had to say, I am not worrying.   First off, it's pretty routine.  Secondly, as of right now, there is nothing to worry about.  So I just put it on my "to do" list for Thursday.  And I scheduled it late enough in the morning so I could get my run in first.  Because that is something I CAN control.
> 
> Don't sweat the small stuff.  It just isn't worth it.
> 
> .*



Great attitude!!! Hugs to you


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi all

I'm guessing this is a thread for talking about health and weight loss? I hope it is 

So, about 2 years ago I made the decision to make a change in my life and lose weight. After 6 months of dieting and exercise, I lost 50 lbs Since then, I've done a decent job of keeping it off. I've probably gained 10lbs of it back, but it could be worse. I actually haven't been on a scale lately, it would probably help if I got a new one and started weighing myself again. The problem is I haven't been too active lately but I'm trying to get more active again. I'm on a 1500 calorie a day diet and my biggest problem lately is actually eating that much some day I usually have decent size dinners but my breakfast and lunch never consists of a lot, but I'm working on it!

So, hi again and I look forward to coming here and asking questions and talking to everyone


----------



## poppinspal

I've been lurking around for a little bit and I hope you guys don't mind another joining you. It'll definitely be nice to have people to share my adventures with. So let me introduce myself(sorry if this is so long!)...

Poppinspal aka: Megan or Meg
Age: 28
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 155 (weighed myself today for the first time in months!)
Personal Stats: Single, busy working girl.
Reside in: I live just north of Boston, MA
Favorite Park: it's a toss up between Magic Kingdom or MGM (yes, I know, Hollywood Studios)  
But I Love: Expedition Everest... I could ride it a million times in a row
Passions: I love team sports... both playing and watching. I really enjoy music and concerts, I enjoy so many types. (But I can't sing to save my life.) I also love to read and will try most anything. But I enjoy historical novels, vampire books, Harry Potter and Percy Jackson type books.  
Weight loss plan and goals: I guess my weight goal is 135. I was that weight when I met my ex-boyfriend and I'd like to get back there and then maybe get back to 125(my college days weight). As for my plan...I'm registered for a half marathon in June and I'd like to run the whole thing, no real time goal. So I'm running, doing strength exercises and playing hockey to get ready. I'd also like to stick to eating healthy, I'd gotten away from it for too long. 

So that's me, thanks for letting me jump in here.


----------



## amykab

Okay. Drank all my water today. Ended up swapping my run for a core workout, but will run tomorrow. I'm still messing around with my training schedule. 

Nancy-Maybe you said and I missed it, where did you do the 8 miles? TM or outside?

EE-sounds like an awesome workout...Within a couple months you will be running for 20 minutes and walking 3!

Erika- Just lots of good thoughts and prayers for your biopsy. 

I'm back to work tomorrow, Ive been off a couple days with a sick little D but she's better now. The power of antibiotics amazes me everytime. So I work through friday and then have a long weekend. Woo-Hoo! Thinking of heading to the outlets for a few new additions to my running wardrobe.


----------



## adsrtw

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm guessing this is a thread for talking about health and weight loss? I hope it is
> 
> So, about 2 years ago I made the decision to make a change in my life and lose weight. After 6 months of dieting and exercise, I lost 50 lbs Since then, I've done a decent job of keeping it off. I've probably gained 10lbs of it back, but it could be worse. I actually haven't been on a scale lately, it would probably help if I got a new one and started weighing myself again. The problem is I haven't been too active lately but I'm trying to get more active again. I'm on a 1500 calorie a day diet and my biggest problem lately is actually eating that much some day I usually have decent size dinners but my breakfast and lunch never consists of a lot, but I'm working on it!
> 
> So, hi again and I look forward to coming here and asking questions and talking to everyone



Welcome!  Don't forget to fill out the Bio.  We are a weight loss and healthy lifestyle thread, but we share so much more.



poppinspal said:


> I've been lurking around for a little bit and I hope you guys don't mind another joining you. It'll definitely be nice to have people to share my adventures with. So let me introduce myself(sorry if this is so long!)...
> 
> Poppinspal aka: Megan or Meg
> Age: 28
> Height: 5'2"
> Weight: 155 (weighed myself today for the first time in months!)
> Personal Stats: Single, busy working girl.
> Reside in: I live just north of Boston, MA
> Favorite Park: it's a toss up between Magic Kingdom or MGM (yes, I know, Hollywood Studios)
> But I Love: Expedition Everest... I could ride it a million times in a row
> Passions: I love team sports... both playing and watching. I really enjoy music and concerts, I enjoy so many types. (But I can't sing to save my life.) I also love to read and will try most anything. But I enjoy historical novels, vampire books, Harry Potter and Percy Jackson type books.
> Weight loss plan and goals: I guess my weight goal is 135. I was that weight when I met my ex-boyfriend and I'd like to get back there and then maybe get back to 125(my college days weight). As for my plan...I'm registered for a half marathon in June and I'd like to run the whole thing, no real time goal. So I'm running, doing strength exercises and playing hockey to get ready. I'd also like to stick to eating healthy, I'd gotten away from it for too long.
> 
> So that's me, thanks for letting me jump in here.



Welcome Megan!  Kat also plays hockey.

Back later.  Phone posting is brutal.


----------



## adsrtw

amykab said:


> Okay. Drank all my water today. Ended up swapping my run for a core workout, but will run tomorrow. I'm still messing around with my training schedule.
> 
> Nancy-Maybe you said and I missed it, where did you do the 8 miles? TM or outside?
> 
> EE-sounds like an awesome workout...Within a couple months you will be running for 20 minutes and walking 3!
> 
> Erika- Just lots of good thoughts and prayers for your biopsy.
> 
> I'm back to work tomorrow, Ive been off a couple days with a sick little D but she's better now. The power of antibiotics amazes me everytime. So I work through friday and then have a long weekend. Woo-Hoo! Thinking of heading to the outlets for a few new additions to my running wardrobe.



I hope so Amy.  I hope lil bit continues to feel better.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOW, welcome new friends!

Megan--which Half do you want to do in June?  Plymouth, Worcester, or Boston?  I'm just north of Boston, too (very southern Maine) and so I know most of the races coming up.  BTW, I am also 5'2" and looking to get to 125.  Not too far to go, but you know the deal...at this height, it always looks like more than it is.  

Welcome to you both.  Stick around.

As long as we are talking recipes and meal plans tonight--

Made a wonderful homemade vegetarian minestrone.  Paired it with a great salad.  Yum, filling, and super low in calories and points.  

The salad--mixed field greens, roasted pecans (in a 400* oven for 8 minutes--really brings out the flavor), craisins and feta.  Super easy.  Then I made raspberry vinagrette (raspberry vinegar, olive oil, dijon mustard, and a little sugar).  The whole thing took nothing to throw together.  Served it for 7 people and it took 20 minutes to make.  I also served a homemade multi-grain bread, but passed on it myself.  Put that in the bread machine earlier this afternoon.

Ok, off to get Riley from snowboarding.  Yes, it's that time of year again.  (They go for PE to one of the local ski resorts.)


----------



## adsrtw

Liz and E - your dinners sound yummy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*I have such a love-hate with this program.  Love that the school takes the kids skiing and snowboarding--and to a real ski mountain, etc.  But OMG, they leave at the end of the school day for last period and don't get home until 9pm.  And are expected to do their HW on the bus.  Brutal.

EE--awesome workout!!!  Love that you are still in love with the bike.  But honey, you have to get your miles in on your feet!  Not your seat!     Long walk of 6 miles this week, k? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Amiee! * Awesome on the beverage choices!  Question on the jogging torture.  Was it mental or physical? 



amykab said:


> Nancy-Maybe you said and I missed it, where did you do the 8 miles? TM or outside?



TM.  Stephen ran next to me for the first 5 miles, then another friend jumped on for the final 3.   The support was priceless.



3DisneyKids said:


> *EE--awesome workout!!!  Love that you are still in love with the bike.  But honey, you have to get your miles in on your feet!  Not your seat!     Long walk of 6 miles this week, k? *



 Watch out EE - she's threatened to commandeer my whistle


Dinner talk.  We had brown rice, steamed snow peas and a soy/honey glazed salmon.  YUM!  The salmon was a bit higher in points than I typically would want, but since I earned a few extra today that's how I chose to *spend* them.  Surprised I didn't choose wine?  Me too 


*and hi to those of you just joining us *


----------



## adsrtw

Absolutely E.  I've been good about skipping the bike over the last week or so.  It's the jogging part that is killing me.  My goal by month end is to average a 14 min mile over 7 miles. Yes, number crunching!  I want to get at least 2 mins of jogging in per mile (no matter how slow I am, ).  I'm at 5 miles now.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Megan and New Girl from NY!  (Guessing here, based on your tag!)

You are so welcome!  Tell us every little thing!  Weigh in on Monday with us!  Tell us daily goals!  Play our reindeer games!

Goals today - rocked 'em.
Tracking, check!
Sleep, on target!
Gym, check!

Tomorrow:

Gym
Tracking
Sleep
Drink Water


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - it was completely mental - 100%.  We are getting a weather break later this week, so I am going to bundle up a bit and head to the track at campus instead of the treadmill.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good Lord.  I've gone and done something, now my screen is giant!  It's like sitting in the front row of the movies.  I'm so freakin' talented


----------



## poppinspal

Erika-I'm registered to do the Boston half. This is my first half marathon and I wanted to do something in a place I was familiar with. I'm also registered to do a 5k St. Patrick's Day run in Somerville in March. Up till this point I haven't done any races actually in the Boston area, it's kind of odd. (Unless you count Cape Cod.) Congrats on being so close to your goal! I don't mind being so short but short and carrying extra weight makes me feel a bit bowling ball-ish.  


I suppose I'll share with everyone that I stayed home sick from work today with a fever and a cough but decided to do a run on the treadmill anyways. Turned out to be my best run I've had lately. I'm not going to try to find a reason for it, I'll just be happy about it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Nancy - it was completely mental - 100%.  We are getting a weather break later this week, so I am going to bundle up a bit and head to the track at campus instead of the treadmill.



*well then.  Completely mental.  huh.  so.  we need to get over this.

ok, this wonky screen thing is annoying me.  I have to figure out what the heck I did.  *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

poppinspal said:


> Erika-I'm registered to do the Boston half. This is my first half marathon and I wanted to do something in a place I was familiar with. I'm also registered to do a 5k St. Patrick's Day run in Somerville in March. Up till this point I haven't done any races actually in the Boston area, it's kind of odd. (Unless you count Cape Cod.) Congrats on being so close to your goal! I don't mind being so short but short and carrying extra weight makes me feel a bit bowling ball-ish.
> 
> 
> I suppose I'll share with everyone that I stayed home sick from work today with a fever and a cough but decided to do a run on the treadmill anyways. Turned out to be my best run I've had lately. I'm not going to try to find a reason for it, I'll just be happy about it.



TOTAL rockstar, Megan!

Hey, one of my BFFs lives in Norwood!  I go up there every other month (but never manage to see Erika, or Nancy, who I drive by!  Bad me!!!)

Nancy - you know that in a month I'll be asking you for computer help, right?  

Lyz and Lisa - Did you see V on American Idol tonight?  LOVE HER.  Bobblehead and all.


----------



## adsrtw

It's probably your pixels Nancy.  I bet Becca will assist.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> * Great attitude!*
> *Paula* - what's on the menu for family dinner tonight? [/COLOR]



Dinner was pasta with sausage and meatballs.  I had JC salsbury steak and a salad.  Neither were really appetizing to me.  Oh well - the company was good.

Kelly - sending you hugs...  My sister went through something similar.  We joke about the time she went in for her **** job...  No worries, just laughter.

E - you too...

Welcome to the new folks nice to have you here.

Not much going on here tonight.  Had a great strength training workout tonight, but ran out of time to get my walk in before the gym closed.  Guess I will get that in tomorrow night.

Gotta run - off to catch up on some things and then crash for the night.

Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome, Megan (Meg?)!!   I play hockey as well, which has been mentioned.   I am not very good at it, as I have only been playing probably 2 years total.   I started at age 28, with no skating experience nor had I ever played a sport, and took a few years off when I got married (I am 34 now).  

Do you play co-ed or women's?   I started with co-ed (how I met my husband actually), but now I play women's.  Surprisingly, there is a women's hockey organization here in NC, as well as 7 rinks in this area.  


I was actually supposed to go to a hockey practice tonight, but was really tired when I got home from work, ate a quick dinner, and took a nap... and overslept.    By the time I got my gear and such together and in the car, I would have been screeing into the parking lot about 10 min before it started (which is NOT enough time for me to get dressed).    

However, I decided to go to the gym instead.



EE, great job on the workout!!  We will kick this thing yet.


E, sending good thoughts about the biopsy.   


Dinner... lame.  Micro'd baked potato w/ ff promise and ff sour cream, and a Hormel Compleat (yes, that's how you spell it) meal, turkey w/ stuffing.   


Okay, so goals:
Calories:  Under
Gym:  Check
Water: 80oz+


I cheaped out today and did the elliptical instead of the treadmill.   Why is it that I can go 3.4 miles on the elliptical in 45 min (it said I burned 470 cals but I don't believe it) and am tired but not dead, but the treadmill kicks my behind soundly?   The elliptical must be easier...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning!



adsrtw said:


> Oh an you might want to sit down for this ~
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> I don't want anybody to fall.
> 
> Here goes!  I haven't had a latte since I don't remember when and before that I only had 1 or two that week.  I usually have 9 skinny lattes or cappuccinos a week.  Saturday, I had an iced coffee made by my favorite barista who just returned from Smith College (proud of her!  Told her she needed to get college in before she was old like me and she did it).  Scary how I know so much about people at my local hang outs, lol.  I've switched to Sugar Free General Foods International Coffees.  <THUD>  I have a sugar free Cafe Vienna for about 60 calories (it's a big one!) and I am satisfied.



Awesome job! 



disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm guessing this is a thread for talking about health and weight loss? I hope it is
> 
> So, about 2 years ago I made the decision to make a change in my life and lose weight. After 6 months of dieting and exercise, I lost 50 lbs Since then, I've done a decent job of keeping it off. I've probably gained 10lbs of it back, but it could be worse. I actually haven't been on a scale lately, it would probably help if I got a new one and started weighing myself again. The problem is I haven't been too active lately but I'm trying to get more active again. I'm on a 1500 calorie a day diet and my biggest problem lately is actually eating that much some day I usually have decent size dinners but my breakfast and lunch never consists of a lot, but I'm working on it!
> 
> So, hi again and I look forward to coming here and asking questions and talking to everyone





poppinspal said:


> I've been lurking around for a little bit and I hope you guys don't mind another joining you. It'll definitely be nice to have people to share my adventures with. So let me introduce myself(sorry if this is so long!)...
> 
> Poppinspal aka: Megan or Meg
> Age: 28
> Height: 5'2"
> Weight: 155 (weighed myself today for the first time in months!)
> Personal Stats: Single, busy working girl.
> Reside in: I live just north of Boston, MA
> Favorite Park: it's a toss up between Magic Kingdom or MGM (yes, I know, Hollywood Studios)
> But I Love: Expedition Everest... I could ride it a million times in a row
> Passions: I love team sports... both playing and watching. I really enjoy music and concerts, I enjoy so many types. (But I can't sing to save my life.) I also love to read and will try most anything. But I enjoy historical novels, vampire books, Harry Potter and Percy Jackson type books.
> Weight loss plan and goals: I guess my weight goal is 135. I was that weight when I met my ex-boyfriend and I'd like to get back there and then maybe get back to 125(my college days weight). As for my plan...I'm registered for a half marathon in June and I'd like to run the whole thing, no real time goal. So I'm running, doing strength exercises and playing hockey to get ready. I'd also like to stick to eating healthy, I'd gotten away from it for too long.
> 
> So that's me, thanks for letting me jump in here.



Welcome! Jump in, post lots, ask lots of questions! This is a great thread! 

So I woke up this morning with the dreaded lurg! Sore throat, cough, sore chest, headache - blah! I may change my planned exercise from Pilates because I feel a bit dizzy - probably go for a walk instead to clear my head!

*AMY* - You know what made me delightfully happy when I woke up this morning and logged on here - I CAN SEE YOUR SIGNATURE!!!!! Yesterday it was cut off so I couldn't see it but today I can! Good times 

Im sure ive missed lots, but I will read back again later! I love everyone posting their meals, im making lots of notes here!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## poppinspal

SeptemberGirl said:


> TOTAL rockstar, Megan!
> 
> Hey, one of my BFFs lives in Norwood!  I go up there every other month (but never manage to see Erika, or Nancy, who I drive by!  Bad me!!!)



I have bunch of family that live in the Norwood area. I'm down that way a lot because we have so many family events. I'm north of Norwood though. 

Kat-I actually didn't start playing on a team till I was in my teens. There was no girls teams in my town and my dad was nervous about letting me play with boys. (Not because I'm delicate but because he thought guys who target me because I am aggressive.) So when I was a teenager my dad and I started my towns program so girls could play. When my met my ex-boyfriend I stopped playing for awhile because well I stopped doing lots of things when we got together.

So now I play Thursday nights in a weekly game organized by one of my old coaches/family friend. His daughter and I are the only girls. Its probably higher paced hockey then I've played in forever but it's good for me. He also lets me sub in on his Tuesday night games when they need players. I have to be honest I'm a bit nervous about joining a women's league but I think eventually I'll probably just do it.


I woke up this morning and my chest congestion is worse not better so I'm glad I don't have a run on the menu tonight. I'm keeping my goals simple today.

Goals:
Stay on target with calories
Drink plenty of water

Have a great day everyone, thanks everyone for being so welcoming!
Get to bed early, not on time but early


----------



## HockeyKat

Megan, I am SURE you are much better than I!!  I mostly just do it for fun and exercise.  


Kelly, sorry you are feeling poorly.  Lurg, though... can't say I have ever heard that one before!!  


I forgot one of my goals for today, which was to eat breakfast and drink at least 32 oz of water BEFORE going to the gym at lunch.   I think one of the reasons my gym experience on Monday lunch was so heinous was because I hadn't had anything to eat or drink yet that day.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - you know that in a month I'll be asking you for computer help, right?



* sure.  Because you know I'd be just SO much help *



adsrtw said:


> It's probably your pixels Nancy.  I bet Becca will assist.



*I'm now using Windows 7, which has some different features.  Apparently you can (even by accident!) do something that makes the cursor like a magnifying glass and when I scrolled with the mouse it zoomed in.   I dunno.  I'll ask my son when he gets home this afternoon (been at the gf's in Pa for a few days)*



goofyfan-12 said:


> Dinner was pasta with sausage and meatballs.  I had JC salsbury steak and a salad.  Neither were really appetizing to me.  Oh well - the company was good.
> 
> *good company is always a bonus!   Sausage and meatballs. YUM.  And I'm sure Mom's Italian cooking is just so amazing.*
> 
> Not much going on here tonight.  Had a great strength training workout tonight, but ran out of time to get my walk in before the gym closed.  Guess I will get that in tomorrow night.



*I have a question for you about walking.  What pace/speed are you training at?  I ran yesterday, but have decided that some of my training had better be walking as it does involve a different muscle set.  *



HockeyKat said:


> Dinner... lame.  Micro'd baked potato w/ ff promise and ff sour cream, and a Hormel Compleat (yes, that's how you spell it) meal, turkey w/ stuffing.
> 
> *Hormel Compleat?  I have never heard of such a thing   And if your review is "lame" I guess I won't be investigating it!*
> 
> 
> 
> I cheaped out today and did the elliptical instead of the treadmill.   Why is it that I can go 3.4 miles on the elliptical in 45 min (it said I burned 470 cals but I don't believe it) and am tired but not dead, but the treadmill kicks my behind soundly?   The elliptical must be easier...



*I always find the elliptical easier as well.  Perhaps it's the lack of impact?   Walking is definitely low (or lower at least) impact than running, and elliptical is basically none at all. And I think you get momentum going with the elliptical so it's somewhat *assisting* you to move your body weight, where as with the TM it's all you. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Kelly, sorry you are feeling poorly.  Lurg, though... can't say I have ever heard that one before!!



*Me either.  So of course I googled it.  According to Urban Dictionary it's "British slang for feeling like sh!t."

Poor Kel.  Feel better *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi!  Busy morning here already.  It is freaking COLD here.  It was -4 when I took the kids to school.  Drove them this morning since it was so bitterly cold.

Had my eye exam (yes, January is the month when I take care of all sorts of annual stuff) and my eyes are still FAB.  I went down from 20/10 (which is better than 20/20) to like 20/15 (still better than 20/20).  It's my vampiric vision you know.    I do have glasses for computer-induced eye-strain, though.  Just as needed.  Had them for a couple of years and they really do help.

Picked up the paint and am spending some of today getting the wallpaper border off the walls in Riley's room to be ready for the painters to arrive tomorrow. We're re-doing all three kids' rooms.

And I will wait till the very warmest part of the day before heading outside for my run.

Kat--yes, the elliptical IS easier than running.  I swear it must be.  Remember when I was posting about that like a year ago?  I do the elliptical (hands free because I am reading) for 60 minutes on level 9--highest level.  And yes, I am sweating and my heart rate is up, but I could do it for hours.  I know it's cold for you right now, but when you can, try to get outside for your walks.  It makes things SO much easier and go by much more quickly.  The TM is just torture to me now.  Also, try the audiobook thing.  I think it will make a huge difference to you when walking.

Health/Fitness Goals for today:

--Eye exam - check
--Water
--Run
--Upper body strength workout
--Track
--Get paperwork, etc. ready for tomorrow's procedure


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I love Kellyisms!  But I am so sorry that this one comes at you feeling poorly!  Get well soon.

Nancy--this week I am starting to do my long runs as run/walk combo for the exact reason you just said.  I remember when Amy posted about her last Half and mentioned that walking the whole thing was harder than running the whole thing for her.  Yup, different muscle set and all of that.  So I will walk a lot more for the next several weeks.

Kat--calorie burning on the elliptical--the general rule to go by is 100 calories per mile.  For running and walking, too.  So if you run a mile in 7 minutes, you burn 100 cals.  If you walk a mile in 15 minutes, you still burn 100 calories.  It just takes longer to burn the same amount.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Me either.  So of course I googled it.  According to Urban Dictionary it's "British slang for feeling like sh!t."
> *



 


Nancy,  the Compleat meal was pretty good for an off-the-shelf kind of thing.    I love turkey and stuffing and it was a pretty good portion for the calories, and the turkey was actual turkey and not pressboard.    The "lame" referred to my lack of actually cooking anything.   

I have another one for lunch, a spinach and cheese ravioli... 


E, -4!!  Yikes!     I am so envious of your vision.   I am 2600/20, or a -14ish on that scale.   Barely correctable, although thankfully due to gas permeable contact lenses they at least can correct it, and too bad to qualify for Lasik. 

I am not sure about the audio books but I will give them a try.   I hate being read to, but maybe this will be different.   

Have fun painting!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Um, Kat?  You might need to eat and drink before working out. You think?  

That was hilarious, btw.  Like you don't know that inside and out!  


Eye exam - did mine yesterday, too!  My vision is getting worse, but not by much.  My contacts, though, lasted 3.5 years!  I get regular not disposable, bc mine last so long.  But 3.5 years!  WOW!  Major cost savings to do it that way - if they last two years I save.  I kind of outdid myself!

Did not get to sleep early enough, though!

Goals, again:
Gym
Sleep
Tracking
Vitamin


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey Universal Fans--

Universal just announced that they are restructuring their ticket pricing.  Basically, it is going to be more like Disney in that the longer you stay, the less you pay per day.  Except that we all know you can do Universal for 7-10 days like you can Disney.  For most people then, this means a HUGE price increase on Universal Tickets.

BUT, the DIS (via their travel agency, DreamsUnlimited) has non-expiring 7-day passes for $99.  These will only last 5 days (they are last year's tickets being sold before the new pricing scheme goes into effect).  

Here's a link to the co-branded Universal ticket store.
https://secure.universalstudios.com/...lID=UODreamTPT

You only have 5 days from the date of this post get them on this url before it's removed.


----------



## HockeyKat

Haha!   Yeah, I knew, I just forgot.  Remember, it's been MONTHS since I worked out regularly.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> Kelly, sorry you are feeling poorly.  Lurg, though... can't say I have ever heard that one before!!





AKASnowWhite said:


> *Me either.  So of course I googled it.  According to Urban Dictionary it's "British slang for feeling like sh!t."
> 
> Poor Kel.  Feel better *





3DisneyKids said:


> I love Kellyisms!  But I am so sorry that this one comes at you feeling poorly!  Get well soon.




Sometimes I forget what Im writing! Yes, lurg is slang for feeling like sh!t!! 

My goals today have been a bust - no tracking because I haven't eaten anything, no exercise because ive slept for most of the day, and I haven't drank all of my water because its hard to swallow!

Enough of the pity party - tomorrow is a new day and hopefully I'll feel better!


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, please continue to "forget" when you are writing... it's really fascinating to see the differences in the language.  Oh, and funny, too.  

Hope you feel better soon!!


So, I conquered the gym today at lunch (or well, felt like is).   2.55 miles on the treadmill in 40 minutes, probably rather laughable to the runners around, but I was happy.     I ran 3 of the minutes, and that time counts a 3 min warmup and 1 min cooldown at a slower speed.   Most of my walking was between 3.8 and 4.0, and running was at 4.5-4.7.  

My gym partner was there with me (did I mention I have one now?), and that made it a LOT easier.  

I am planning on doing much the same thing on Friday, and then on Saturday doing a long walk/run somewhere outside.   I found an application for my phone called SportyPal.   It's free, and uses GPS to judge your distance, time, etc.   They also make it for iphone.  

Now, off to look for downloadable books in mp3 form...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh Kelly!  Sounds awful.  Yes, go back to bed!  

Way to go, Kat!  Keep it up!


----------



## poppinspal

Kat- I am not great at hockey but I grew up watching and I coached so I know the game. I get frustrated on ice sometimes because I know what I should be doing but I don't have the skill to do it! I'm even worse playing hockey video games, I'm a sight to see. 

Kelly-I hope you feel better. I have been sick since Saturday so I feel for you. A hot shower always makes me feel better. 

I've been doing well with my calories but not so much with drinking water today. I work at a day care and it's hard to remember your water when you have one kid who cries literally all day. I am out of work in an hour, can't wait!


----------



## HockeyKat

I grew up watching as well, so I know what you mean.   If only my body would listen to my mind!!

A kid crying all day might prompt me to add vodka to my water.


----------



## adsrtw

Quick drive by.  Crazy work day but wanted to say hi!


----------



## Ronda93

Just back from WDW.  DGF has gone for provisions and I am starting laundry.  I've caught up on reading and need to write.

I've got big stuff going on at work tomorrow and Friday.  SO looking forward to the long weekend.  

I'm feeling great and remarkably looking forward to my run tomorrow.  What has happened to me?

Ronda


----------



## amykab

Kelly- I hope you feel better soon!!

Kat-Your TM workout sounded like it went well! 

WORD on putting more walking in to the runs if you're usually mostly running. I can't even tell you how much more sore I was after that 10K and Half that I had to unexpectedly walk more for whatever reason. OMG. 

I'm sitting here in a fair amount of PF pain. It's my own fault really so I'm mad at myself. Basically from Sunday afternoon through this morning I was barefoot except for when I took D to the Dr and for my run on Monday. I know better. Must wear shoes. 

So I completed my water goal for today, but skipping the run.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Is it wrong that I just spent several minutes staring at Amy's signature over and over??


----------



## amykab

And part II of the scene in my sig....


----------



## adsrtw

Home from work.  Did my workout after work in the parking garage.  Walked for 45 mins.  Ran down the steps and walked up them 3 times, 2 different sets.  I didn't even care about the sweat.  That's what scented lotion is for, right?  Rough stuff going on at work, needed the release, lol.


----------



## poppinspal

Kat-He's been crying for a week and a half now from 8-5. He's never been in any kind of child care... oh and he doesn't speak english. 

I got home to find out my 2004 Toyota Carolla needs $3000 work of engine work. Time to say good bye to my first car. So sad. I needed to share that because it has me super bummed. 


I just wanted to say I'm pro-Edward/Bella being together but Emmett is my favorite vamp and.... I have a tiny crush on Jacob. Don't kick me out of the tread.


----------



## amykab

Megan-So sorry to hear about your corolla. I have one too. I LOVE my Corolla. 

And no worries, we spread our love for the Cullens around equally!! And I would have never called myself a Jacob Hater, but i never really liked him much especially after Eclipse. But after seeing NM, I felt so bad for him. And I will confess to now owning a Jacob/wolfpack shirt. 

Does everyone doing the Princess Half have good socks? I did 3 half marathons in ok socks and my fourth in AWESOME socks. What a difference in how my feet felt.

Here's a link. I had gotten them after reading something in RW about them. 
http://www.nationaloutdoors.net/new-thorlo-experia-socks


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Brand?  I have new ones that I am in love with, too.  I'll post a link.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Just back from WDW.



*WELCOME HOME RONDA!   After I ran the Donald I was smitten. So.  Are you ready to sign on for the Mickey next year?*



amykab said:


> I'm sitting here in a fair amount of PF pain. It's my own fault really so I'm mad at myself. Basically from Sunday afternoon through this morning I was barefoot except for when I took D to the Dr and for my run on Monday. I know better. Must wear shoes.



*OH NO!  Amy!  There's no time for injury right now.  Take care of those feet!  As for socks, you are so right.  They are as important as the shoes for these long events.  and yes, I'm set.*




3DisneyKids said:


> Is it wrong that I just spent several minutes staring at Amy's signature over and over??



*No.  Is it wrong that I want to publically humiliate the friend of a friend who says she "just LOVES Expedition Everest at Wild Kingdom". *




adsrtw said:


> Home from work.  Did my workout after work in the parking garage.  Walked for 45 mins.  Ran down the steps and walked up them 3 times, 2 different sets.  I didn't even care about the sweat.  That's what scented lotion is for, right?  Rough stuff going on at work, needed the release, lol.



*Who needs a gym when you have a parking garage??   So awesome EE!  Sorry 'bout the work crap.  Hope that all works itself out*.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy. NO. SHAME THEM.



E - NO.  OMG so yummy.  I would do R Patz. I know he's a child but heck, I don't care.

Megan - Yes, we love them all.  I adore Emmett.  I adore Jacob.  I adore Edward.  Heck, I like Carlisle.  He's about my age!  Even Jasper - fanfic has made me fall for him.  I'll take any Cullen boy plus Jacob, thankyouverymuch.

So sorry about your car.  That SUCKS.  I cry when I lose cars, too.

This is the week for losing beloved things!  Boo!

Amy, E, socks.  HOMG. Can you remind me in afew weeks? Or should I get them now?  Thoughts?

Also, socks?  I'm not even up to my long walk yet.  SCREWED.


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy, I really enjoy using the parking garage.  We have lots of ramps and it stays comfortable year round since it's mainly underground.  I didn't even have to worry about the attorneys hitting me with their BMW's.  They race out of our building by 4:30.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy. NO. SHAME THEM.
> 
> *Seriously.  If you don't know what you are talking about, just shut up *
> 
> E - NO.  OMG so yummy.  I would do R Patz. I know he's a child but heck, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, E, socks.  HOMG. Can you remind me in afew weeks? Or should I get them now?  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, socks?  I'm not even up to my long walk yet.  SCREWED.



*Socks are awesomeness.  Really.  I'd get them sooner rather than later to help prevent potential blistering, "hot spots" etc.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Megan--SO sorry about the car.  But a 2004--that's young for a Toyota to die!  So sad!  And yes, we love ALL of the Cullens here.  And like Amy, I was also way anti-Jake.  Until the NM movie.  He was treated like such sh*t and was so sweet.  It gave me a soft spot for him.

Nancy--I'm with Liz.  Public shaming is the only way to go.

EE--Goddess crown, totally!  Way to rock your workout!  AND!  I didn't realize that you had really been working on your long walk/runs!  You are up to 6 now, right?  GREAT!

Socks--you don't need them right away, but your feet will hate you less if you wear them during your long runs starting any time.  Anything dual layer is usually a good bet.  I use cheap running socks for daily use and the good dual layer ones for my long runs.

Me--good night here.  Super productive day.  Got all 3 kids' rooms ready for paint, which is good since the painters arrive tomorrow.  Got Jeff all packed and ready to go.  He leaves at 4am for two weeks.  Singapore and Taiwan this trip.  All ready for my b00b job tomorrow (as I have started to call it--sounds way more fun!)  Met ALL of my goals for today, even though my run was craptastic.  It was so. frigging. cold.  I bagged it after 3 miles.  But tomorrow is a cross-train day on the elliptical and Friday is my long run.  At least 7 miles, maybe 8.  We'll see.  It is supposed to be mid-30s, which is so much more comfortable.

Time to set tomorrow's goals, everyone!

Mine are:

--Water
--Track
--Elliptical
--B00b job

Oh, and starting next week I am adding core back into my routine.  Nancy and Paula, get ready to hound me.  Again.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Word on EE's work out!  

Word on Nancy - YES NON obsessed Dis people!  Get it right!  

E - call me after the ta-tas, okay?

Socks - Ok, you sold me.  Link away and I'll buy them tonight.  I'm so easy.  

Goals:
Tracked!
Vitamin!
Gym!
Sleep...working on it!


Tomorrow:
Tracking
On plan at family dinner - ie don't drink too much to deal
Sleep
Vitamin!


----------



## adsrtw

Yep E, been totally doing them.  I'm at a solid 5 (excluding warm up and cool down).  I don't count those toward miles.  Included, I am almost at 7.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Amy, E, socks.  HOMG. Can you remind me in afew weeks? Or should I get them now?  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, socks?  I'm not even up to my long walk yet.  SCREWED.



Yes, and yes.  Sock links and brands.   SCREWED, check.  


EE, great workout!

Megan,  so sorry about your car.  

E, I can't imagine running in cold like that.  Or walking.  Or anything, really.



Goals for today, slammed.
Calories, under
Breakfast, done
Gym, good workout done
Water, tons (80+)

Tomorrow, same deal
Calories, under 1200
Exercise, 2 hours of hockey
Water, 64+


----------



## adsrtw

Kat and Liz - Love ya to death, but cut the screwed crap.  Don't make me put up my collector tone on you two.    We WILL be FINE!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Oh, and starting next week I am adding core back into my routine.  Nancy and Paula, get ready to hound me.  Again.



*Deal!  Good luck tomorrow  and why did I think the painters were starting today?*



adsrtw said:


> Yep E, been totally doing them.  I'm at a solid 5 (excluding warm up and cool down).  I don't count those toward miles.  Included, I am almost at 7.



* Nice job EE!*



HockeyKat said:


> Goals for today, slammed.
> Calories, under
> Breakfast, done
> Gym, good workout done
> Water, tons (80+)



*Breakfast makes a difference doesn't it!*



adsrtw said:


> Kat and Liz - Love ya to death, but cut the screwed crap.  Don't make me put up my collector tone on you two.    We WILL be FINE!



* OMG.  You thought my WHISTLE was going to be bad?  hoo baby.  You've made the collector angry *


----------



## HockeyKat

OH!  Almost forgot.  Speaking of breakfast, I found a new possible source of extreme happiness.   110 calorie Bagel Thins!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Car update... looks like my parents are buying me a 1999 VW Beetle off my mom's co-worker. It's only $1,000 and has spent half it's life being only driven a few times a year and it goes to the VW dealership every year to get routine maintenance. I lent my sister my car for almost a year so she could commute to school so this is them thanking me. I'm going to save up and buy a new car next year, I don't want to rush into it so I guess this will do for now. Thanks everyone for listening.

Amy & Erika- I have a friend who is a crazy Edward fan so she can't understand how he isn't my number one. I like Emmet for all his toughness but jokester side. I feel bad for Jacob because he was steady and open with Bella. I have a Team Jacob water bottle my friend got me to use at hockey but she also made me a Team Emmett shirt. She's a bit obsessed. 

Oh right my goals for today... failed horribly on my water drinking. Did well with calories. Can't let work craziness distract me from drinking water.

Goals for tomorrow:
Stay on track with calories
Drink enough water
Take shorter breaks on the bench during hockey
Start a running/meal journal


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Awesome on the car Megan!


Goals for tomorrow:

Water
track
walk for a minimum of 30 minutes after my training session with Erin


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - you asked about my pace - I am maintaining an easy - 14 - 14.25 minute mile at this point.  I am pushing to get to a sub 14 minute mile but we have to see how that goes.

Need to get some dual layer socks.  I have some awesome single layer socks that I bought when I got my sneakers fitted (and my parents added to the stash at Christmas) but I can see how the dual layer would be nice.  I am all about the cushioning action at this point.



3DisneyKids said:


> Oh, and starting next week I am adding core back into my routine.  Nancy and Paula, get ready to hound me.  Again.



I am getting ready....  Nancy - get your whistle out!

Megan - sorry about your car.  It is hard to get rid of the first one.  Enjoy the beetle though.  It sounds like a fun car to drive.

Hi everyone!  Crazy day at work for me, I may need to take a cure from Amiee and work my aggressions out on the staircases at work rather than in the cafeteria (must not eat cookies).

OK - goals for tomorrow:

stay on eating plan (must not eat cookies)
drink my water
get 7 hours of sleep
try not to chicken out on my date for Friday night...  (yes Lisa you read that right!)

Have a great night everyone - I am off to pack my lunch and get ready for tomorrow.  Need to get to bed by 11:00 if I have a shot at getting 7 hours of sleep.


----------



## adsrtw

Kat - sounds yummy.  Do you have a website for them?

Megan - yay on the car!

Paula - it helped me today.  I was ready to punch a wall.


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Kat - sounds yummy.  Do you have a website for them?
> 
> Megan - yay on the car!
> 
> Paula - it helped me today.  I was ready to punch a wall.



I have three different staircases to choose from plus the exterior stair tower that leads to the scaffolding.  All of them go up a good 200' so I think I have a place to work out some aggression.  Now if only I could get my designers in line!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Stairs.  How I love thee!  OMG, running the stairs at POR!  Remember that??  We pulled in and I was in heaven!  I think it was the first thing I said.  Like, "OMG!  Look at all of those stairs!  I can run them in the morning!"  And I did.


----------



## HockeyKat

adsrtw said:


> Kat - sounds yummy.  Do you have a website for them?



I can't find them on the Thomas website.   That is the brand, though.   I just had half of one, toasted, with a small amount of whipped cream cheese.  Mmmm.     Of course not as good as a real bagel, but d!mn close and satsifies a craving that I hadn't be able to before without blowing a LOT of calories!!   

They are sort of like sandwich thins, but bagels.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh, I love Thomas!  Will look around.  I can't wait to have a real bagel at Wdw.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh honey, there are no real bagels at WDW.  Sad, but true.  Of course, if you ask me, the only REAL bagels are from NYC.  God bless the polluted water that makes the delicious bagels!  (Seriously, that's what the claim to fame is.)

When Riley was in NYC last week, I made him bring back 4 dozen NY bagels.  Nothing else compares.  Ever.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Oh honey, there are no real bagels at WDW.  Sad, but true.  Of course, if you ask me, the only REAL bagels are from NYC.  God bless the polluted water that makes the delicious bagels!  (Seriously, that's what the claim to fame is.)
> 
> When Riley was in NYC last week, I made him bring back 4 dozen NY bagels.  Nothing else compares.  Ever.



Is NYC your new acronym for Montreal?   

 Really.  Lord next thing you'll be on is hockey.  Even bball was invented by a Canadian.

Less than a month folks.   Less than a month -  new events ski AND snowboard CROSS - yes sir and of course it's raining in Vancouver.  Your first Olympic lesson - it rarely ever snows in Vancouver.  It's even raining in Whistler I believe.  

Just wanted everyone to know that Rainbow Trout was in my house yesterday.  Heaven!  Just sharin'.  

And Jean brought in a little childhood blast from the past - Hot Cross Buns.  I don't know why I find hot cross buns so funny but I do.  It's late.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Dinner talk.  We had brown rice, steamed snow peas and a soy/honey glazed salmon.  YUM!  The salmon was a bit higher in points *Stop it!  Leave my beloved salmon alone. *than I typically would want, but since I earned a few extra today that's how I chose to *spend* them.  Surprised I didn't choose wine?  Me too
> 
> 
> *and hi to those of you just joining us *



Hi to everyone!  Hi Megan.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Me either.  So of course I googled it.  According to Urban Dictionary it's "British slang for feeling like sh!t."
> 
> Poor Kel.  Feel better *







Ronda93 said:


> Just back from WDW.  DGF has gone for provisions and I am starting laundry.  I've caught up on reading and need to write.
> 
> I've got big stuff going on at work tomorrow and Friday.  SO looking forward to the long weekend.
> 
> I'm feeling great and remarkably looking forward to my run tomorrow.  What has happened to me?
> 
> Ronda



Lovely Ronda - on the last I mean.  Not the end of WDW vacation.  Did Sue have fun?  First time together there, right?  



amykab said:


> And part II of the scene in my sig....



Whiter than me.  Wow.  



HockeyKat said:


> A kid crying all day might prompt me to add vodka to my water.



OMG.    Kat!  



3DisneyKids said:


> Megan--SO sorry about the car.  But a 2004--that's young for a Toyota to die!  So sad!  And yes, we love ALL of the Cullens here.  And like Amy, I was also way anti-Jake.  Until the NM movie.  He was treated like such sh*t and was so sweet.  It gave me a soft spot for him.
> 
> Nancy--I'm with Liz.  Public shaming is the only way to go.
> 
> EE--Goddess crown, totally!  Way to rock your workout!  AND!  I didn't realize that you had really been working on your long walk/runs!  You are up to 6 now, right?  GREAT!
> 
> Socks--you don't need them right away, but your feet will hate you less if you wear them during your long runs starting any time.  Anything dual layer is usually a good bet.  I use cheap running socks for daily use and the good dual layer ones for my long runs.
> 
> Me--good night here.  Super productive day.  Got all 3 kids' rooms ready for paint, which is good since the painters arrive tomorrow.  Got Jeff all packed and ready to go.  He leaves at 4am for two weeks.  Singapore and Taiwan this trip.  All ready for my b00b job tomorrow (as I have started to call it--sounds way more fun!)  Met ALL of my goals for today, even though my run was craptastic.  It was so. frigging. cold.  I bagged it after 3 miles.  But tomorrow is a cross-train day on the elliptical and Friday is my long run.  At least 7 miles, maybe 8.  We'll see.  It is supposed to be mid-30s, which is so much more comfortable.
> 
> Time to set tomorrow's goals, everyone!
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> --Water
> --Track
> --Elliptical
> --B00b job
> 
> Oh, and starting next week I am adding core back into my routine.  Nancy and Paula, get ready to hound me.  Again.



That's what I came on to see - it's tomorrow/today.  Okay, thinking about you.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies

Welcome Meg!

Yesterday was crazy, it was my work at home day, its was nuts...So I could not post, also I did not stress about anything yesterday, I was to busy!!

But.... I did it again, 2 miles last night walk/run on the treadmill 30:30 mins
I cant belive it, twice this week. YEAH For ME!!!!! Going to try to do it again tomorrow. Today is just as crazy,  Is it Saturday yet?????

Potty Training update, The Class A mom that I am I let the baby run around for a while with nothing on her bottom. She went in the potty about 3 times. then It was time for nap, so put her diaper back on, and as soon as I did she 
Went.. UGGGGG..... Well today in another day.


Erika, thinking of you to day, good luck with you bo0b job!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Let's go!  Up and at 'em!  We've got goals to accomplish, people!  (IOMG, I SO need that whistle!)

Hugely busy day for me.  Already been up for a while.  Jeff got off to Asia fine, check.  Now I have to go to the gym NOW (I don't like going quite this early) so that I can be back when the painters get here.  Then off to get my b00b sliced and diced (my mom is going with me).  Then back home before the  kids get off the bus.

Nancy--yes, they actually DID come yesterday, though not to paint.  Just to check out the job, bring all of their equipment in, yadda yadda.  Paint actually goes up on the walls starting today.

Jo--WOO HOO on the two miles!  Fantastic!  You are getting there!

Liz--I'll call you post ta-ta and you can let everyone know what's going on.

Ok, there's an elliptical with my name on it.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Yes, I am Ta-ta Watch!


Good morning! Training a new person, so I'll be off doing that!  Have a good day, friends!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - you asked about my pace - I am maintaining an easy - 14 - 14.25 minute mile at this point.  I am pushing to get to a sub 14 minute mile but we have to see how that goes.
> 
> *I was asking because I've started to put walking into my training routine.  I've been running, but walking uses somewhat different muscles and I want to be prepared for that.  So yesterday I did 45 minutes, and today after my beating with Erin I did 35.  I'm not sure my pace was quite fast enough though.  I was at 4.2 mph. <ack> now I'm going to have to do the math *
> 
> I am getting ready....  Nancy - get your whistle out!



* Did everyone just see that? Paula gave me permission to have (and USE) a whistle*



3DisneyKids said:


> Stairs.  How I love thee!  OMG, running the stairs at POR!  Remember that??  We pulled in and I was in heaven!  I think it was the first thing I said.  Like, "OMG!  Look at all of those stairs!  I can run them in the morning!"  And I did.



*sick but true.  I actually dreamt about the stairmaster last night.*



3DisneyKids said:


> When Riley was in NYC last week, I made him bring back 4 dozen NY bagels.  Nothing else compares.  Ever.



* I can just see this boy ordering 4 dozen bagels to take on the bus.*



lisaviolet said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that Rainbow Trout was in my house yesterday.  Heaven!  Just sharin'.
> 
> And Jean brought in a little childhood blast from the past - Hot Cross Buns.  I don't know why I find hot cross buns so funny but I do.  It's late.



*I've never had rainbow trout.  Or hot cross buns.  At least not that I can recall...*





3DisneyKids said:


> Morning!  Let's go!  Up and at 'em!  We've got goals to accomplish, people!  (IOMG, I SO need that whistle!)



* Listen missy.  Whilst you were hollarin' about getting up and at 'em I was already on my way to the gym.  Had a very fine beating with Erin, then hit the TM for a 35 minute walk.

good luck today *





SeptemberGirl said:


> Yes, I am Ta-ta Watch!



* be sure to let us know how it all works out!*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I do an easy 3.5.  OMG.  

Will I get up to an easy 4.0 or 4.2???

See, I'm not freaking out over nothing!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> I do an easy 3.5.  OMG.
> 
> Will I get up to an easy 4.0 or 4.2???
> 
> See, I'm not freaking out over nothing!



*Yes, you will get up there.  And the adrenaline of the day is only going to help.

If you want, you may choose to add some intervals to your workout to increase your speed. I can give you some ideas if you are interested.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I'm always interested!  Hit me!


----------



## cathie1327

Morning all. Hope your week is going well.

Despite being sick STILL since last Friday (whatever got a hold of me was nasty but think I'm on the mend now), I'm still in line for my goals this week, just have to get my exercise in....

Paid off a GIANT bill today, a hugely important one...the money I owed to my old apartments when I had to break the lease and leave. OMG feels so good to get that off of my shoulders!!! Just two more big bills now and then....well it'll be back down to 'normal-not-in-severe-debt' bills. Wahoo! We are going to put the applications in on the apartments this weekend. WAY excited.

Sorry to all for missing, I'll try to get on and catch up later.


----------



## HockeyKat

I do an easy 3.5 too.   3.8 is sustainable but "brisk".   4.0 is not easy.  

I was going to try to do the 3 day a week 40 min training at a 1 min run (at 4.6 or so), 5 min walk.   Long run/walks, not sure yet.


----------



## adsrtw

I just hope that we can find a bakery nearby for bagels.  I am sad to say that I have never had a NYC bagel.  

E how did your appt go?

Liz and Kat, we can do it!

Back later. Can't see posts and don't remember. So sad


----------



## zigzagzerr

Zigzagzerr, Lisa Z
Age: 41
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 135ish
Personal Stats: DH, DD14   
Transplant almost 20 years ago from L.A. to Baltimore
Favorite Park: MK 
But I Love: Disneyland better than MK
Passions: healthy cooking, reading mystery novels, TV on DVD.
Important to know: I teach a very dancy aerobics class twice a week  and its what I would do all the time if I didnt have to earn a living.
Weight loss plan and goals: Maintain, maybe a few more lbs down. Main goal is not to gain everything back. 

I had a "woot" moment at my yearly gyn appointment on Monday this week. The doc comes in, is glancing through my chart, and says "I see you've lost 9 pounds since you were here last year." Yeah, baby!

Have a great day!


----------



## poppinspal

I am falling apart a bit with my goals today. I'm sick and chasing after a kid who is on his eighth day of crying, so I'm just am doing all I can to stay on my feet. I'm debating playing hockey tonight, I have a head cold so it makes breathing hard but getting some exercise might help. 

So my friend sent me this and I thought I'd share it with you all. Here's one Twilight shirt I have not seen before. (It made me laugh) 

Hope you are all having a good dayl My break is over, got to go.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm always interested!  Hit me!



I'd first start with the music.  That is totally key for me.  Get some good thumpin' beat music that really gets your spirits up.  If you are interested in "pace" music, there are sites out there that have downloads available (for purchase primarily) of music that has been synced to a specific beat.  So if you are walking to the beat of the music you can be sure that your pace is in a certain range.  That's really great especially for keeping yourself on track during outdoor walking (did that make sense?  I feel like I just confused myself )

You might consider adding speed intervals in the middle of your walk.  For example, start your walk at your 3.5 as normal, then after 10 minutes or so when your body is all warmed up and ready to rock, do 1 minute at 3.6, then 1 minute at 3.7 (it's only a minute.  I'm fairly certain you can do most anything for 1 measly minute).  Work your way up one minute at a time to as fast as you can go until you think you just can't possibly go faster.  Then go one more notch, because I am willing to guarantee you, you won't die.  It may be hard, but you won't die.  Then return to your comfortable pace for a while until your breathing returns to normal.  Adding a few of these building bricks into your walk will help you to increase your speed, endurance and speed of recovery. And as a bonus, if I'm watching the clock because every minute I need to adjust my speed, I find the time goes by much faster.

And it doesn't have to be my specific example.  Play whatever *game* works for you.  30 second increases? Or bump it up from 3.5 to 3.8 and go for 2 minutes then back to your preferred speed?  Or go up the ladder in intervals and then back down in intervals as well?  The options are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I would like to note for the new folks who have joined us, as well as any lurkers out there...I am not a trainer, or a nutritionist or certified in any way, shape or form to give professional advice (unless you want to talk baking.  I am totally qualified in that realm ).  The info and advice I give is based soley on my personal experiences, trials, tribulations & quite often, accidental findings.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, haha!!  Like the disclaimer.


I am so not a trainer or nutritionist that it isn't even funny.    I am, though, a professional geek, so if you need computer advice I might be able to provide that...


So, I think I have my plan.   I just researched the half route (AHHH!!!) and noticed that we have 49 days left.   7 weeks.  

Plan is as follows:  Sunday hockey, Monday interval training, Tues rest, Wed interval, Thurs hockey, Fri interval, Sat long walk/run.   Every 3rd Sunday I get an extra rest day.

Interval training will be 40 min on the treadmill, run 1 walk 5 (until I can do a better ratio).   Long walk/run will start this Sat with 6 miles, then next with 8 miles, and will be outside.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Nancy, haha!!  Like the disclaimer.



I know.  But I'd hate to have someone who doesn't know me think I was dispensing actual wisdom 

So, in my completely unqualified, yet totally enthusiastic opinion - your plan sounds GREAT!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks!!  

Oh, and on the nutrition front, 1200 calories with an emphasis on protein and fiber intake, 64-100 oz water, multivitamin before bed, calcium with lunch, and no alcohol except maybe an occasional (no more than once a week) glass of wine.   

I am so frakkin terrified of this race that I have to take control somewhere.   Having a plan makes me feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm well under on calories today.  Hopefully, I will be getting out of work soon so I can go to the gym.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi--I'm here.  Everything went fine.  They did a quick read of the results and nothing to worry about.  Of course, they still sent the sample out to the lab for "official" results.  Sore, but ok otherwise.  Thanks, everyone!

Today's goals--totally met!

Tomorrow's goals:

--long run (at least 7 miles, but I really would like to do 8)
--water
--track
--bonus goal--leg workout after long run


----------



## adsrtw

Glad to hear it E!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Erika* - glad to hear things went well today

*LisaZ *- forgot to say "hi" earlier.  HI!  and a "woot" moment at the OB?  I almost choked.  of course, then I finished reading....

*Liz*- thought you might like to know that Becca is trying to wrangle a trip to NYC sometime during February break.  She really wants to go see a show on Broadway.  We'll see though.  We're seeing Lion King at the Bushnell (Hartford) in 2 weeks, and South Pacific in April.  Maybe we'll just come down and be tourists for a day or two.

pretty good day over all on this end.  Met my goals for today.  Up for tomorrow:

Track
Water
5 mile run
remember to take calcium supplement (I'm so bad with these daily things)


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> * Did everyone just see that? Paula gave me permission to have (and USE) a whistle*



Yes - its true.  It had to be done!



SeptemberGirl said:


> I do an easy 3.5.  OMG.
> 
> Will I get up to an easy 4.0 or 4.2???
> 
> See, I'm not freaking out over nothing!



Liz - I started at the 3.5 - 3.8 range.  Use the intervals that Nancy described and you will bup to a 4.0 in no time.

Nancy - I'll save you the number crunching.  14.5 minute mile = about a 4.1 - 4.2 mph.

Crazy night for me so I am crashing early.

Hi to everyone!!!  

My goals are the same.  Did pretty well with them today.  Tomorrow is another beating at the gym so that is a good thing.

Later...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I love gym beatings!  

On that note, I still haven't made a decision about the new gym.  I am just having such a hard time swallowing the price tag.  It would be no big deal if I could just try it for a couple of months--I would pay the monthly fee.  But in order to do that, I have to first pay a $99 sign up fee.  This is one expensive place!

Oh well, at least I have a free week.  I hope that will be long enough for me to make a decision.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Erika, so happy things went well


Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!  I basically feel fine today, though a bit more sore than I would have thought.  I'm still planning on a long run this afternoon.  And then a 3-day weekend!  Of course, that doesn't pertain to my work at all--one of the downsides of working full time from home.  No such thing as week-ends.  But at least we can all sleep later in the morning.

Goals!  Focus!  Achieve!  Word.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good morning!   Morning sure comes quick these days.  I really need to make getting more sleep one of my goals.

ah well, time to pound pavement.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  Quickly posting from work so my reps don't catch me. Caught one sleeping at her desk last night.  Grr.

Have a good day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Size 6 jeans this morning.  Word.  Tight, but Word.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Size 6 jeans this morning.  Word.  Tight, but Word.



 nice to see progress isn't it!

5 mile run is done. Hard one today. I did quite a bit of leg work with Erin yesterday, and have quite a bit of *awareness*.  I'm a tad scared that I won't be able to move tomorrow 

I think there is a Costco trip in my day today.  So - add to my goals NO SAMPLING AT COSTCO!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Lisa Z!!!  Missed you!

E - WOW!  6!!!  Way to Go!

Paula - true, I used to walk at 4.0 all the time, run at 5.2.  But I was thinner then. 

I swear to me, I will appreciate every lb lost this time!!!


Nancy - great suggestions.  Thank you, you non-expert you! 

Hmm.  Goals:

Don't eat too much with parents and inlaws tonight (No Nick, just me and both sets of parents at MY HOUSE)
Don't drink too much
Track
Breathe
Get some walk in


----------



## HockeyKat

E, great news on the 6!!  


As to the gym, I have given this more thought.   I think that, if you like it during your 7 day trial, that you should go for it.

This is why:  This is your *thing*.  You love exercise and working out and it's your me time.    You all know here how cheap I am, right?   Well, I added up my monthly hockey cost to play twice a week and I am easily at your $60/month, and then add another $30/month for the gym.   

What does Jeff think?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*The 6s are *tight* but wearable.  So it's a start!

7.5 miles done.  WOOT.  And I feel GOOD.  And my FEET!!  SO happy in the new socks!  And if you have happy feet after a long run, that is money in the bank, baby!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> *Excellent point, Kat.  The price might make it seem like it's bordering on "luxury", but is joining a "less than that" gym (in terms of both price and  *features*) honestly going to be money well spent?  Lots to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> And can I just say Oh.My.God.  Somebody PLEASE pass the advil  Erin's workout was brutal yesterday.  Usually I have muscle *awareness* on the 2nd day, but was blessed with the ouchies this morning.  Then, because it was on my list to do today, I did indeed go ahead and run my 5 miles.  I just returned from Costco and my legs are like jello now.   No time to rest though.  I have to go pick up my drama queen from rehersal (and get her Chinese food before she has to be at her NEXT rehersal in 1 hour) *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It IS a good point, Kat, thanks.  Yup, the one week trial will certainly be telling.  That's still a few weeks away.

And Nancy brings up a good point for those of us training for the Princess (and btw, 7 weeks from TODAY we are on a plane!!)  Ibuprofen.  Have some on hand.  Before my long runs, I always take two.  And after my long run, I take two more.  I do this whether or not I have any pain.  Ibuprofen is not just a pain reliever, it's also an anti-inflammatory and aids in muscle recovery.  So don't just use it when you have pain.  It is good preventative medicine for distance athletes.  This was recommended by my running coach last year.  I will also have 2 on me during the Half, in case something starts twinging during the race.  They weigh nothing and take up no room, so better safe than sorry.

And YES, we are distance athletes.  Yes, YOU!


----------



## HockeyKat

Umm, is 2 enough?


----------



## adsrtw

Well, we will be chasing them with booze after the race, lol.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> well, we will be chasing them with booze after the race, lol.



*word!*


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi all

So today I had a great breakfast that I think was fairly healthy! 2 waffles with a tablespoon of peanut butter and a banana It ended up being around 400 calories and was soo good, a great way to start my day today

The last few days I've been walking outside because the weather finally got nice. But today I couldn't get outside before it got dark so I had to do a work out DVD. It was some 30 minutes of walking, it really got my heartbeat up and it equalled 2 miles walking (which is my average)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Well, we will be chasing them with booze after the race, lol.



* I was thinking more along the lines of "hip flask" but we'll go with "after the race" instead.*



disneylovin24 said:


> So today I had a great breakfast that I think was fairly healthy! 2 waffles with a tablespoon of peanut butter and a banana It ended up being around 400 calories and was soo good, a great way to start my day today
> 
> The last few days I've been walking outside because the weather finally got nice. But today I couldn't get outside before it got dark so I had to do a work out DVD. It was some 30 minutes of walking, it really got my heartbeat up and it equalled 2 miles walking (which is my average)



*Sounds like a pretty good day all around!  


I did accomplish my goals for today; even the "no sampling at Costco" , thus earning me another glittery sticker (yes, I understand that I'm acting like I'm 6.  Leave me alone.  It works for me )

Tomorrow, well, that's going to be a trick.  I have a jam packed day, including lunch and dinner out.  So, I'm giving myself permission to enjoy responsibly.  I will write down what it is I ate, but it's not likely that I'll attempt to figure the WW points, etc.  just the bare minimum facts so that I can see it in front of me.

I'll also drink my water, and get my workout in. And there was another one that I wanted to add for tomorrow, but for the life of me I can't think of it right now. Eh.  I'll post it when I remember it.

Have a great night all!  Sleepy time for me!*


----------



## adsrtw

I really wish we had a Costco and a Whole Foods or similar.  Such a po-dunk town.  Spent the afternoon shopping with my manager and co-super at work.  We are getting a 51 inch flat screen and lots of cork boards to spruce up the place.  The flat screen is going to be mounted to do slide shows on how we are doing and industry forecasts.


----------



## adsrtw

Goals for today - get in a 7 miler, make myself stay hydrated (weak point for me), calories in the 1100-1200 range, get my feet sized.  Good night!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE--good luck on the 7 miles!  Report back!  You are totally on schedule!

Liz and Kat--can't wait to hear about your long walk/runs!  Try for 6, but if you can only get in 5, that's ok.  And if you feel good enough to go for 7--awesome!  LOVE the intervals Nancy posted.  Those will be great for increasing your speed.

*I'm not an expert either.  Just speaking from my own experience and research I have done.

Not sure if I posted my goals for today or not, but they are basically the same as always:

--Water
--Track
--Cross train

It is going to be tough getting my workouts in today, tomorrow, and Monday.  3-day week-end for the kids and Jeff is in Asia, so I am going to have to get creative.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*EE* - great goals!  I'm looking forward to the foot report!

*Erika* - good luck with the creative workouts!

I got mine in.  I chose a non-impact today.  I ellipticalled then biked (stationary, but not a spin bike.  Hate that sucker.)  Today would actually be a glorious day to bike outside here.  It's sunny, mid 40's.  However, my schedule wouldn't allow for anything other than a first-thing this morning workout.  Ah well.  Maybe we'll have another fabulous day soon.

When I was at the gym today I ran into one of the trainers/instructors from my old gym.  It was great to catch up with her.  We were talking about the Princess 1/2 (she was one of the woman that trained/ran the Mickey with me) and she said something about a run in Central Park in March.  I'm going to have to look that up now.


----------



## amykab

Quick check in...

Long run done. 6 ish miles. Ran without my garmin, so I will have to check map my run. It went really well though. 

Long weekend for me. Work was insane most of the week so I am ready for it. I'll probably run again on Monday. 

I'll check back in later to see how everyones long runs went!


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay, I went off the grid last night for a while... just needed some no computer time.

Goals for yesterday, mostly done.
Calories, check
Exercise, done, but not what I wanted.  Did 20 min on treadmill and 15 on elliptical, then 60 crunches on the ball.   
My lunchtime partner bailed and I forgot my mp3 player, and I just couldn't stand another min on the treadmill so I bailed to my friend, the elliptical.  
Water, 64+
Breakfast, check.


Goals for today:
Calories, within 1200 
Exercise, 6 mile walk/run
Water, 80+


It will be 6 miles whether I like or not, as we are going to do a loop that is 3.06 miles, and going to do it twice around.   I will have an experienced runner with me so that will help from both form/interval type stuff, and from making it less boring.  

She is my kickboxing instructor from my old gym... responded on my FB the other day and I am really happy to reconnect with her.


----------



## adsrtw

Got 7 in. Will report when I get back to my computer.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LOVE hearing about everyone's long walks/runs for the week!  So proud of everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im here..lurking and reading but im here!


----------



## adsrtw

Alrighty!  I am back. 

7 miler synopsis:

I learned that I definitely need better shoes!  My feet are killing me just below my toes, but I am fine everywhere else.  I did take a few Advil to prevent any aches and pains.  I could also feel my feet sliding a bit when I jogged.  I did jog for a minute each mile.  I was tired at the finish, but not exhausted.  Had my bladder been empty and my feet weren't hurting, I could have gone longer.  I was also bored.  I came in at just under 2 hours.  I slowed down when my mom called me (6 times in a 2 hour period).  Seriously ladies, I hate being an only child sometimes.  I noticed that I sped up on the declines (chalking that up to gravity).

I'm heading out to get my feet measured.  I found a store that could help.  This one isn't a running specialty store, but a foot comfort store in general.  The running store doesn't carry a range of sizes and my order could take about 7 weeks.  What?!?  The other store says they order local athletes all the time and they have an awesome return policy.  I can test drive them for a week and they will take care of returning them for me to the manufacturer.  I can't believe I didn't remember this store because I used to get shoes there as a kid.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## adsrtw

Uh oh Kelly, are you ok?


----------



## poppinspal

I'm jealous of all of you who have long weekends. The day care I work at is having a professional day so no children but I get to sit in a class on toys for 8 hours. Not as fun as you might think! 

I'm coming off a horrible head cold but had one of my best runs this morning. I just felt good about each step I took and the time seemed to fly by. It was a good run to remind me why I do this. 

Though it's mid-day my goals for today.
-run 
-stay on track with calories
-don't drink too much tonight(going to a hockey game)

So I'm wondering if you ladies have any good suggestions for watches to wear while you run. I don't want something insanely expensive but I don't want a $5 watch that falls apart after one run! Any good suggestions?


----------



## HockeyKat

Goals:
Exercise -- Long run/walk, done.   More of a walk than a run, but we did a rather hilly trail, 6.2 miles in 1 hour, 40 min.   Feet feel pretty good, leg muscles are a bit sore.  Tomorrow is a rest day!! 
Calories -- Only at about 300 for the day, time to eat more
Water -- 64 oz so far


Kelly, hope you feel better soon.

EE, hope you had good luck at the shoe store!!


----------



## adsrtw

I had great luck!  I can't believe that I didn't remember this store.  They were celebrating their 100 year anniversary and they are just awesome (this was the only place that my grandma could get shoes - very very bad toes).  The guy who helped me was great and he was hosting a high school student.  I didn't get the entire story, but she is the daughter of one of his co-workers and is working on a project for school.  Really, I got a two for one in the customer service area, lol.  They found out that I have a huge hot spot on my right foot and most of my weight is carried through my heels.  They only carry NB running shoes, but will order any thing.  I found a super light shoe that felt fantastic.  The pair I tried on was a little too snug in the toes, but the higher size was fine (I had to try a different model because it was out of stock).  It will be here within 2 weeks.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Stairs.  *How I love thee!*



Watch it sunshine!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I've never had rainbow trout.  Or hot cross buns.  At least not that I can recall...*



Utter blasphemy on the rainbow trout.  Blasphemy.  

Hot cross buns - not so exciting - just a big childhood memory for both of us. Jean came here at ten and has strong memories of them too.   I suspect they are English.  Kelly?  And I feel like singing so I also suspect they come with some kind of song or nursery rhyme.  I should google.  



cathie1327 said:


> Morning all. Hope your week is going well.
> 
> Despite being sick STILL since last Friday (whatever got a hold of me was nasty but think I'm on the mend now), I'm still in line for my goals this week, just have to get my exercise in....
> 
> *Paid off a GIANT bill today*, a hugely important one...the money I owed to my old apartments when I had to break the lease and leave. OMG feels so good to get that off of my shoulders!!! Just two more big bills now and then....well it'll be back down to 'normal-not-in-severe-debt' bills. Wahoo! We are going to put the applications in on the apartments this weekend. WAY excited.
> 
> Sorry to all for missing, I'll try to get on and catch up later.



Fantastic Cathie.  What a wonderful feeling.  Good for you!   

Hope you're feeling better.  



zigzagzerr said:


> Zigzagzerr, Lisa Z
> Age: 41
> Height: 5'5"
> Weight: 135ish
> Personal Stats: DH, DD14
> Transplant almost 20 years ago from L.A. to Baltimore
> Favorite Park: MK
> But I Love: Disneyland better than MK
> Passions: healthy cooking, reading mystery novels, TV on DVD.
> Important to know: I teach a very “dancy” aerobics class twice a week – and it’s what I would do all the time if I didn’t have to earn a living.
> Weight loss plan and goals: Maintain, maybe a few more lbs down. Main goal is not to gain everything back.
> 
> I had a "woot" moment at my yearly gyn appointment on Monday this week. The doc comes in, is glancing through my chart, and says "I see you've lost 9 pounds since you were here last year." Yeah, baby!
> 
> Have a great day!



 Lisa!

Good to see you.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Hi--I'm here.  *Everything went fine.*  They did a quick read of the results and nothing to worry about.  Of course, they still sent the sample out to the lab for "official" results.  Sore, but ok otherwise.  Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Today's goals--totally met!
> 
> Tomorrow's goals:
> 
> --long run (at least 7 miles, but I really would like to do 8)
> --water
> --track
> --bonus goal--leg workout after long run



Exhaling.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Size 6 jeans this morning.  Word.  Tight, but Word.



Size 6.    Oh size six.    Size six!   



3DisneyKids said:


> LOVE hearing about everyone's long walks/runs for the week!  So proud of everyone!



Word.  

I'm so thrilled for all of you.  

Indian food in the house tonight.  Um yum.  Yum.  Yum.   



DisneyGalUK said:


> Im here..lurking and reading but im here!



Hi Kelly!   

I've been doing Miranda (Classical Stretch) again because of you and I'm thoroughly enjoying.  



disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So today I had a great breakfast that I think was fairly healthy! 2 waffles with a tablespoon of peanut butter and a banana It ended up being around 400 calories and was soo good, a great way to start my day today
> 
> The last few days I've been walking outside because the weather finally got nice. But today I couldn't get outside before it got dark so I had to do a work out DVD. It was some 30 minutes of walking, it really got my heartbeat up and it equalled 2 miles walking (which is my average)



Hi!  



poppinspal said:


> I'm jealous of all of you who have long weekends. The day care I work at is having a professional day so no children but I get to sit in a class on toys for 8 hours. Not as fun as you might think!
> 
> I'm coming off a horrible head cold but had one of my best runs this morning. I just felt good about each step I took and the time seemed to fly by. It was a good run to remind me why I do this.
> 
> Though it's mid-day my goals for today.
> -run
> -stay on track with calories
> -don't drink too much tonight(going to a hockey game)
> 
> So I'm wondering if you ladies have any good suggestions for watches to wear while you run. I don't want something insanely expensive but I don't want a $5 watch that falls apart after one run! Any good suggestions?



Hi Megan.  

 to all.  

Football, football and let me see - football.


----------



## adsrtw

I am way under calories tonight because I'm meeting a friend for breakfast around 11:30.  It's a fun tradition that we try to do once a month or so.  Eggbeater omelet for me!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im here..lurking and reading but im here!



*Oh no!  still....oh what was that word....lurgy? *



poppinspal said:


> So I'm wondering if you ladies have any good suggestions for watches to wear while you run. I don't want something insanely expensive but I don't want a $5 watch that falls apart after one run! Any good suggestions?



*
I wear a polar F6 heart rate monitor. Tracks my time, heart rate, calories burned, % of calories from fat.  *



adsrtw said:


> They only carry NB running shoes, but will order any thing.  I found a super light shoe that felt fantastic.  The pair I tried on was a little too snug in the toes, but the higher size was fine (I had to try a different model because it was out of stock).  It will be here within 2 weeks.



* Did you end up with NB or something else?

I am so pumped to hear about everyone's long runs today.

Status on my goals for today: epic fail   Ok, so I did get my workout in, so I at least got 1, but definitely no glittery sticker for me today 

Tomorrow is a rest day for me as far as exercise goes.  Seth has to get back to school, but we haven't come to a final decision on who's making that drive yet.  I guess we'd better figure that out soon. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> i am way under calories tonight because i'm meeting a friend for breakfast around 11:30.  It's a fun tradition that we try to do once a month or so.  Eggbeater omelet for me!!



11:30 pm?


----------



## adsrtw

It's a NB model.  I don't remember the number yet, but will post it when I get it (or maybe it's on the receipt??).  

Yes, we are shooting for 11:30pm for breakfast.


----------



## lisaviolet

Some cuteness before the game!
















And we're on!    Dangerous position for the photographer!  It was nasty.  











Down hard.  But no sympathy please.  She was brutal to the boys.  






Regrouping.  Top secret plays.   (They won big time. Killed the competition).











Play after play after play!











I smell a touchdown.  






And a whistle.  





















IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

FOOD.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> I am way under calories tonight because I'm meeting a friend for breakfast around 11:30.  It's a fun tradition that we try to do once a month or so.  Eggbeater omelet for me!!



Have fun Amiee.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Status on my goals for today: epic fail   Ok, so I did get my workout in, so I at least got 1, but definitely *no glittery sticker for me today *
> 
> Tomorrow is a rest day for me as far as exercise goes.  Seth has to get back to school, but we haven't come to a final decision on who's making that drive yet.  I guess we'd better figure that out soon. [/B][/COLOR]



What a shame Nancy.  You would look so cute with a glittery sticker.  

Seth!  

And - tell me what Erin had you doing on the day you couldn't walk.


----------



## lisaviolet

Grand nephew, grand niece and regular nephew - whew.  Grand!    Oh boy.  Hard to imagine.  Grand's father was a boy when Jean and I got together.  




























And this is so fun.  You might have seen this on facebook.  (I have to get the snowbowl on facebook - so ignore when I get around to it. ) This is about a year after Jean and I started.

The first nephew is the father of the grands.  Oh boy.    Life is so fast, eh?  






In our first condo.  






In our home now.











And a few from the summer - here.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone

Lisa - Love the pictures, the football game looked intense! 
Oh, the pictures of family - the girl sat on the sofa on the picture in your home now - she is stunning! 

Hot cross buns - yes they are English! I don't eat them because they have raisins or currants or something in them and they are evil! 

Song lyrics:

Hot cross buns,
Hot cross buns,
one ha' penny,
two ha' penny,
hot cross buns.

If you have no daughters,
give them to your sons,
one ha' penny,
two ha' penny,
Hot Cross Buns 

So Im still getting over the lurgy - its knocked me on my ar$e! I did something I never do, and I phoned in sick to work. Couldn't even get out of bed. Blah. 
Plus, the funeral on Thursday really knocked me for six. Ive been to funerals of people my age, older people, but never a child. I hope to never, ever have to do it again 

The lurgy has nearly gone now, I still have a cough and a bit of a bad chest but its going...finally!

Goals for the past few days have been non-existant. No tracking, no exercise but I have tried to drink water so thats something. Oh well, tomorrow is a new day! And, my first weigh in tomorrow so we'll see!

Erika - Great news about the ta-tas! 

Everyone - Hi 

Ive loved reading about everyones exercise - if I could have got out of bed it would have motivated me! I will carry the motivation into next week!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  

LISA!  Fabulous pics!  Love the Snow Bowl!  Looked like a riot!  And I agree with Kelly--she is GORGEOUS.  Yowza, talk about a heart breaker!

Kelly--glad you are feeling better!

EE--congrats on finding the right shoes!

Nancy--so Seth is going again.  How do you feel about it this time?  Are you ready for him to go back?

So I am exhausted.  Up till 3:30 last night (this morning?) working on the kids' computer which I have now pronounced dead.  Or at least dead in the way that I can't do anything and we would have to take it in and pay someone to fix it.  So not only did I lose a night's sleep, but it didn't even pay off by fixing the computer.  And now, like Liz, I have to figure out what to do for a replacement.  Fortunately, it was only the kids' computer, so I am not really affected by it--other than them always bugging me for mine now, that is.  And I don't have the emotional attachment (still feeling so sad for Liz!   )  If this had been MY laptop, then yeah, I would be in a very different place.

Yesterday's goals were basically met.  I didn't get a workout in, so I am just swapping my rest day and working out today instead of yesterday.  Of course, hindsight is 20/20.  Had I known I was going to be up all night, I would have made sure I got my workout in BEFORE instead of putting it off till today!

Goals for today:

--Water
--Track
--Double cardio -- this might be tough today, but I'll give it a shot.  I know that I will be able to manage at least the first cardio session.  The second--eh--not sure.
--NAP (now be honest--int he 2 years that you all have known me, have you EVER heard of me taking a nap!?!?!)


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - LOVE the pics!

Kelly - I've been to two funerals for a kid.  One was a class mate of mine and one was a neice of a friend.  They are brutally sad and so emotional.  Glad you are feeling better and thanks for the hot cross buns song.  They sound yummy!

E - so sorry about the computer woes.  That bites!

Nancy - I hope everything goes well with Seth.

I'm recharging my mp3.  Going to walk for about an hour today.  I have new insoles that I swear are super human variety, so I hope that will help with my hot spots around my toes.  At least the foot experts say they will!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Everyone

Lisa, Love the snowbowl pics!!!! 

I have a person questions, Can you ask these on here? 
Anyone ever hear anything on or take LoEstrin 24?
I'm on it now and I think I am gaing weight. I am running more now then ever and the scale is going up? What gives?? Any input on this pill will be so helpful.

Also does anyone know if you can stop a pill mid month?



 I did do 2 miles again on Satruday. 
Going to try it again today


----------



## HockeyKat

I take Yaz... but yes, some BC pills have been linked to weight gain but honestly, it is more likely that you are misjudging the portion sizes or calorie/point counts of your food.    Sadly, exercise alone will not make you lose weight.   It will help, but what really matters is what you eat.   

Yaz and Yasmin/Ocella are supposed to alleviate the weight gain some, but they have other side effects so some drs won't prescribe them.    I did well on Yasmin but Ocella (the generic) gave me migraines. 

I have been on Yaz now for a year with no issues.   I gained a bunch of weight last year as well, but that was directly related to, as Liz would say, eating like it was my job.  

I am hoping that now it is a new insurance year and my insurance provider has changed, that I can explore Mirena or even Essure (permanent).  


Lisa, love the pics!!

E, sorry about the computer.   Email or call me, maybe either D or I can help.    Good luck with the double cardio!   And hey, if I can suggest princess breakfasts, you can nap!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I take Yaz... but yes, some BC pills have been linked to weight gain but honestly, it is more likely that you are misjudging the portion sizes or calorie/point counts of your food.    Sadly, exercise alone will not make you lose weight.   It will help, but what really matters is what you eat.
> 
> Yaz and Yasmin/Ocella are supposed to alleviate the weight gain some, but they have other side effects so some drs won't prescribe them.    I did well on Yasmin but Ocella (the generic) gave me migraines.
> 
> I have been on Yaz now for a year with no issues.   I gained a bunch of weight last year as well, but that was directly related to, as Liz would say, eating like it was my job.
> 
> I am hoping that now it is a new insurance year and my insurance provider has changed, that I can explore Mirena or even Essure (permanent).
> 
> 
> Lisa, love the pics!!
> 
> E, sorry about the computer.   Email or call me, maybe either D or I can help.    Good luck with the double cardio!   And hey, if I can suggest princess breakfasts, you can nap!



Thanks, Kat, I was on Ocella but now it no longer generic so its $50.00 a month on my insurance that is why I change. With this new one, I have not gotten my "." in 2 months, I have taken 6 home test so I know Im not PG, I called the doc, the nurse tells me that can happen on this pill. I don't think that is good for me. UGGG 

So I am thinking of stoping the pill, now, but I don't know if that will make things worse.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--I can't help with any BC issues because I had my husband fixed.  3 kids in 3 years will do that to a person!  

But Kat makes a good point.  Are you tracking your calories (or points for those on WW)?  You have to run from Maine to Disney to burn off a freaking candy bar.  Ok, so that is an exaggeration, of course.  But the point is, you can out-train poor eating.

Your 2 mile run is GREAT.  Awesome!  But you are only burning 200 calories with that run.  I can intake 200 calories by yawning, kwim?  It's a pretty minimal amount.

Everyone talks about BMR.  But really, that doesn't tell you much.  You really need to know your AMR (Active Metabolic Rate).  Then you can figure out how many calories you need to eat in order to actually lose weight.

Here's an example--my AMR (without any extra exercise in my day) is about 1750 calories.  So if I was to stick to a 1500 calorie diet, and was absolutely perfect on that diet--I would lose a whopping half a pound per week (1750 burned less 1500 taken in =250 cals x 7 days = 1750 which is about half a pound).  Ok, so I drop down to a 1200 daily intake, and now I can lose one full pound a week without exercise.  Sure, it's a loss and I'll take it.  But in order to get to a loss of 2 pounds per week, I have to add an HOUR of cardio in 5 days a week.  Figure about 600 calories per one hour of good cardio.  (600 cals x 5 days per week = 3000 additional calories burned, or about 1 full pound.)

How do they do it on BL?  They are in the gym 6-8 hours per day.  Plus all of the other stuff they do.  For women on the show, they have to hit a burn rate of 6000 calories burned per day.  And they are taking in 1200 calories.  So that's a deficit of let's say 5000 calories per day, 7 days per week = 35,000 calories burned which is about 10 pounds.

So anyone who ever wants to see BL type results at home--that's the formula.  Hit your burn of 6000 cals per day and only eat 1200.  

So it comes back to not how much you are running, but how much are you eating?


----------



## HockeyKat

E has GREAT advice, with lots of pretty happy math to boot.  


BL is not realistic.   In fact, I read recently that the "weekly weigh-in" is not based on an actual week, and in some cases can be as many as 3 weeks.   Basically, the "cycle" of weight loss is somewhere between 8 and 9 months, and they carefully edit to make it look like it happens in the 12 weeks that the show airs.    

I have also read that the methods that some of the contestants use for rapid weight loss are not very healthy... dehydration, starvation, etc.   

I don't know if this is fact because according to the sources (former BL contestants, including two winners), this is something that the show wants to keep under wraps.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> E has GREAT advice, with lots of pretty happy math to boot.


*
GEEK! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes my diet sucks, but its always sucked. I thought if I did not change my diet and just focused on the work outs then worked on the diet I would still loose weight. 

So Goal from this coming week. Get my runs in, and No POP!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok then, there you have it.

What's the phrase Nancy taught us?  You can't out-train a bad diet.  

It has to start there.

Running 2 miles 3x/week is a caloric deficit of 600 cals per week.  You need to have a deficit of 600 cals PER DAY to see 1.5 pound loss.  Yes, it's HARD.  It takes A LOT.  But that's why not everyone is thin, kwim?  Like, if it was easy, this country wouldn't be in the obesity crisis it is and threads and forums like this wouldn't exist.  It takes work and energy and focus and planning.

Starting to run is great.  And it sounds like you have that down.  Now start with getting rid of the soda and other sugared drinks.  Once you have that down, add in another thing.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Ok then, there you have it.
> 
> What's the phrase Nancy taught us?  You can't out-train a bad diet.
> 
> It has to start there.
> 
> Running 2 miles 3x/week is a caloric deficit of 600 cals per week.  You need to have a deficit of 600 cals PER DAY to see 1.5 pound loss.  Yes, it's HARD.  It takes A LOT.  But that's why not everyone is thin, kwim?  Like, if it was easy, this country wouldn't be in the obesity crisis it is and threads and forums like this wouldn't exist.  It takes work and energy and focus and planning.
> 
> Starting to run is great.  And it sounds like you have that down.  Now start with getting rid of the soda and other sugared drinks.  Once you have that down, add in another thing.



Thank you Erika, I have never thought of it that way. I know my coke is 240 cal per can, I have one a day, I am going to try to have none a day.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Lisa - Love the pictures, the football game looked intense!
> Oh, the pictures of family - the girl sat on the sofa on the picture in your home now - she is stunning!
> 
> Hot cross buns - yes they are English! I don't eat them because they have raisins or currants or something in them and they are evil!
> 
> Song lyrics:
> 
> Hot cross buns,
> Hot cross buns,
> one ha' penny,
> two ha' penny,
> hot cross buns.
> 
> If you have no daughters,
> give them to your sons,
> one ha' penny,
> two ha' penny,
> Hot Cross Buns
> 
> So Im still getting over the lurgy - its knocked me on my ar$e! I did something I never do, and I phoned in sick to work. Couldn't even get out of bed. Blah.
> Plus, the funeral on Thursday really knocked me for six. Ive been to funerals of people my age, older people, but never a child. I hope to never, ever have to do it again
> 
> The lurgy has nearly gone now, I still have a cough and a bit of a bad chest but its going...finally!
> 
> Goals for the past few days have been non-existant. No tracking, no exercise but I have tried to drink water so thats something. Oh well, tomorrow is a new day! And, my first weigh in tomorrow so we'll see!
> 
> Erika - Great news about the ta-tas!
> 
> Everyone - Hi
> 
> Ive loved reading about everyones exercise - if I could have got out of bed it would have motivated me! I will carry the motivation into next week!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



OMG.  The song!  I found it after I wrote.  I thought there must be a song because why do hot cross buns make me want to sing.  

Good to hear that it's almost gone Kelly.  Good to hear.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Morning!
> 
> LISA!  Fabulous pics!  Love the Snow Bowl!  Looked like a riot!  And I agree with Kelly--*she is GORGEOUS.  Yowza, talk about a heart breaker!*
> 
> Kelly--glad you are feeling better!
> 
> EE--congrats on finding the right shoes!
> 
> Nancy--so Seth is going again.  How do you feel about it this time?  Are you ready for him to go back?
> 
> So I am exhausted.  Up till 3:30 last night (this morning?) working on the kids' computer which I have now pronounced dead.  Or at least dead in the way that I can't do anything and we would have to take it in and pay someone to fix it.  So not only did I lose a night's sleep, but it didn't even pay off by fixing the computer.  And now, like Liz, I have to figure out what to do for a replacement.  Fortunately, it was only the kids' computer, so I am not really affected by it--other than them always bugging me for mine now, that is.  And I don't have the emotional attachment (still feeling so sad for Liz!   )  If this had been MY laptop, then yeah, I would be in a very different place.
> 
> Yesterday's goals were basically met.  I didn't get a workout in, so I am just swapping my rest day and working out today instead of yesterday.  Of course, hindsight is 20/20.  Had I known I was going to be up all night, I would have made sure I got my workout in BEFORE instead of putting it off till today!
> 
> Goals for today:
> 
> --Water
> --Track
> --Double cardio -- this might be tough today, but I'll give it a shot.  I know that I will be able to manage at least the first cardio session.  The second--eh--not sure.
> --NAP (now be honest--int he 2 years that you all have known me, have you EVER heard of me taking a nap!?!?!)



On the bold - yes she is - and smart too.  U of Toronto - Bachelor of Science.  Some kind of biomedical.  

Funny - the first time I ever saw her she was 3 or 4 and she was running towards Jean's car crying/bawling in bare feet, "Auntie Jean - come come" as in she wanted in the car.  Jean was pushing on the gas pedal.    You see Jean had issues - Tash was always a girly girl and Jean LOVED the nephews. Not loved more just couldn't relate.  Just you know rough and tumble boys.   Girls, nail polish etc.   Natasha was not a tomboy - although she excelled at soccer.  

Well I cured her. Jean.   Gave it to her. Gently over and over time.   And she is equally as close to all.  Maybe in some ways - closer to Tash.  



adsrtw said:


> Lisa - LOVE the pics!
> 
> Kelly - I've been to two funerals for a kid.  One was a class mate of mine and one was a neice of a friend.  They are brutally sad and so emotional.  Glad you are feeling better and thanks for the hot cross buns song.  They sound yummy!
> 
> E - so sorry about the computer woes.  That bites!
> 
> Nancy - I hope everything goes well with Seth.
> 
> I'm recharging my mp3.  Going to walk for about an hour today.  I have new insoles that I swear are super human variety, so I hope that will help with my hot spots around my toes.  At least the foot experts say they will!



So nice to hear you so excited Amiee.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Lisa, Love the snowbowl pics!!!!
> 
> I have a person questions, Can you ask these on here?
> Anyone ever hear anything on or take LoEstrin 24?
> I'm on it now and I think I am gaing weight. I am running more now then ever and the scale is going up? What gives?? Any input on this pill will be so helpful.
> 
> Also does anyone know if you can stop a pill mid month?
> 
> 
> 
> I did do 2 miles again on Satruday.
> Going to try it again today



I took them for cramps and gained very very swiftly.  And it had nothing to do with more food.  I think every body is different and it can happen to some.  Hormones are something.  I also felt foggy in the head.  And as soon as I got home (my Japan time ) I went off but the weight was there.  And it was a big gain - like maybe 40/50  in a year.  Wasn't  on scale but that's my guess.  



HockeyKat said:


> I take Yaz... but yes, some BC pills have been linked to weight gain but honestly, it is more likely that you are misjudging the portion sizes or calorie/point counts of your food.    *Sadly, exercise alone** will not make you lose weight. *  It will help, but what really matters is what you eat.
> 
> Yaz and Yasmin/Ocella are supposed to alleviate the weight gain some, but they have other side effects so some drs won't prescribe them.    I did well on Yasmin but Ocella (the generic) gave me migraines.
> 
> I have been on Yaz now for a year with no issues.   I gained a bunch of weight last year as well, but that was directly related to, as Liz would say, eating like it was my job.
> 
> I am hoping that now it is a new insurance year and my insurance provider has changed, that I can explore Mirena or even Essure (permanent).
> 
> 
> Lisa, love the pics!!
> 
> E, sorry about the computer.   Email or call me, maybe either D or I can help.    Good luck with the double cardio!   And hey, if I can suggest princess breakfasts, you can nap!




On the bold - hello I'm here.    So not true.  

Yes, of course food makes a tremendous difference - I agree greater than exercise - that I obviously don't care as much about.   And that looking at food intake is the *best* way as in most successful.  And that if I looked at it I would be more successfu  

But I lost 75 pounds by exercise alone. Not a opinion.  Reality.  Not at goal but not that far either.   Honestly, when the statement it can't be done that way - when I'm here - comes on this thread I feel extremely patronized.  If I'm honest.  


Kat - Yaz - when I was in the States I saw commercials for lawsuits - what's that about? I'm glad to hear that it was has been fine with you.  

Also Kat - help.  I can't get the bulk uploader on  photobucket to load- ever.  Do you think it's my computer issue?  I'm lost.  Does anyone use the bulk uploader on photobucket?  



3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--I can't help with any BC issues because I had my husband fixed.  3 kids in 3 years will do that to a person!
> 
> But Kat makes a good point.  Are you tracking your calories (or points for those on WW)?  You have to run from Maine to Disney to burn off a freaking candy bar.  Ok, so that is an exaggeration, of course.  But the point is, you can out-train poor eating.
> 
> Your 2 mile run is GREAT.  Awesome!  But you are only burning 200 calories with that run.  I can intake 200 calories by yawning, kwim?  It's a pretty minimal amount.
> 
> Everyone talks about BMR.  But really, that doesn't tell you much.  You really need to know your AMR (Active Metabolic Rate).  Then you can figure out how many calories you need to eat in order to actually lose weight.
> 
> Here's an example--my AMR (without any extra exercise in my day) is about 1750 calories.  So if I was to stick to a 1500 calorie diet, and was absolutely perfect on that diet--I would lose a whopping half a pound per week (1750 burned less 1500 taken in =250 cals x 7 days = 1750 which is about half a pound).  Ok, so I drop down to a 1200 daily intake, and now I can lose one full pound a week without exercise.  Sure, it's a loss and I'll take it.  But in order to get to a loss of 2 pounds per week, I have to add an HOUR of cardio in 5 days a week.  Figure about 600 calories per one hour of good cardio.  (600 cals x 5 days per week = 3000 additional calories burned, or about 1 full pound.)
> 
> How do they do it on BL?  They are in the gym 6-8 hours per day.  Plus all of the other stuff they do.  For women on the show, they have to hit a burn rate of 6000 calories burned per day.  And they are taking in 1200 calories.  So that's a deficit of let's say 5000 calories per day, 7 days per week = 35,000 calories burned which is about 10 pounds.
> 
> So anyone who ever wants to see BL type results at home--that's the formula.  Hit your burn of 6000 cals per day and only eat 1200.
> 
> So it comes back to not how much you are running, but how much are you eating?



I can never imagine working out that long.  It's not rational in any way.  

I laughed on the three kids in three years.    Good work Erika.  

And thanks everyone.  Football was a blast.  And I got some great pics of Avayah (the youngest - grand niece).

I need a date.  I so need a date.    Progress for me to say it.


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - I use a ton of substitutes to bring calories down and eat more.  Eggbeaters and shirataki noodles are huge on my list.   My mom invented a crustless pizza for me that rang in at less 250 calories for a full plate.  That's one soda.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> I took them for cramps and gained very very swiftly.  And it had nothing to do with more food.  I think every body is different and it can happen to some.  Hormones are something.  I also felt foggy in the head.  And as soon as I got home (my Japan time ) I went off but the weight was there.  And it was a big gain - like maybe 40/50  in a year.  Wasn't  on scale but that's my guess.
> .



Lisa, Did you take the LoEstrin, I hear ya with the foggy in the head, sometimes I get a headach so bad I am dizzy. But that could be stress. As I said before I STRESS about eveything



adsrtw said:


> Jo - I use a ton of substitutes to bring calories down and eat more.  Eggbeaters and shirataki noodles are huge on my list.   My mom invented a crustless pizza for me that rang in at less 250 calories for a full plate.  That's one soda.



How do you make the pizza? I could eat pizza everyday, I am in Chicago, home of the deep dish!!!  
Also, dinner tonight is Stuffed Green Peppers with Ground Turkey & Brown Rice!, so I am trying.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, I hear you, but you are by FAR the exception.  Did you change your food intake at all?  What is a typical food day for you?


----------



## lisaviolet

Sorry Jo - I muddied the info.  I can't even remember what I took.  But not yours.  Tricyclic.  1990s.

I just wanted to add to the talk because I did gain.  I wasn't eating more.  And it was  very rapid.  And that hormones - change up - affect everyone differently.  So some nothing.  Some weight gain.  Some brain fog.  Some feel terrific.


----------



## adsrtw

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> How do you make the pizza? I could eat pizza everyday, I am in Chicago, home of the deep dish!!!
> Also, dinner tonight is Stuffed Green Peppers with Ground Turkey & Brown Rice!, so I am trying.



I broil zucchini slices until they are crispy, then I put them on a big plate and layer them.  I add either homeade pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce (I watch both calories and sugar here) or make up something else for a sauce.  Then I will add any kind of veggies - I use artichokes and mushrooms mainly.  Sometimes, I add ground turkey, ground beef, or a boca.  Then I add a little low fat cheese and put it in the microwave.  It's a knife and fork deal, but very yummy.  The key for me is to overload my plate with veggies.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, I hear you, but you are by FAR the exception.  Did you change your food intake at all?  What is a typical food day for you?



I'm not sure about by FAR. Why?  Because you won't hear my type of loser talking.  Think about how little I talk about food/exercise on this thread.  Rarely even though I workout six days for the most.  That sounds kind of like I'm trying to take a jab.  I'm not.  It's just that no one around me knows how I've lost weight.  Family.  Most friends.  And in fact I've lost it so slowly that some didn't notice while it was coming off. Or even now has it hit them.   For instance, only one family member from Jean's side even has said a thing.  And I'm 75 pounds smaller.    It was just so slow.  So you won't hear about ME types - it's slow and there's not much to say.  My sisters have said  virtually nada.  So there are others out there like me. 


You know Kat - I have no idea what to tell you on diet.  But I eat a lot compared to you guys.  I can because I'm heavier/bigger of course.  

Okay let me think.  I eat  a lot of dinner for breakfast.  Japan changed me in that manner.  Like yesterday I ate Indian for breakfast.  Tandoori chicken, channa masala, samosa, naan.  But I  eat everything under the sun.  I so adore food -like foodie like -  I'm lucky in the sense from veggies to crap and in between - there's virtually nothing I don't like.  I would have no idea how many calories I comsume in a day - but my brain says at least 2000.  But once again I have no idea.  

The only change - in me -which I have squawked over and over -  was an attempt to eat consciously.  At first it came without thought.   Meaning the "overeating' lessened over the years - mainly like I've told you guys through therapy issues.  Do I still overeat?  He!! yeah. Obviously.   But not in that totally mindless emotional feel like throwing up  manner.  

When we were selling and I didn't want to leave downtown but felt I had no choice and we lived in other's houses that mindless emotional stuff came back. Not to mention the downtown lifestyle kept the weight off.  One can not underestimate walking everywhere.  Everywhere.  It's huge and I miss it so much.  In my neighbourhood no one, virtually no one, was overweight.  Little things mean so much.  But you know that from Chicago.  

My workout - my intervals - are pretty successful and I made it up on my own.  Because when ever I go back to it I *feel* lighter.  

Thanks for hearing me Kat.  That's all that really matters anyway. That's all it's about.  Being seen and heard.  We'll all get there somehow.  Me - just not as quickly.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and I know no one is going to do this but I saw this on 20/20.  There's this office where they atached their desks to treadmills.    And they walked very very slowly while talking on the phone, computer etc.

No change in food at all.  And they lost 30 pounds on average in a year.  

I know - extreme. But funny and interesting.  I think the scientist who set it up - his point was that more walking in everyday life = .   But it's not different from walking countries/communities.  Little differences in movement do add up.  

I'm sure all our tech hurts us.  Garage door openers.  Getting up to change the channel.  

In Jamaica - Jean says every child walked to school etc.  In Japan, they, young people, bike everywhere.  When I was there at least.  

Okay, I've exhausted me.


----------



## HockeyKat

2000 calories really isn't that much... and the eating consciously thing does play a part as well as the non-sedentary lifestyle and the huge amts of exercise.   

Man, do I hear ya on the overeating to the point of throwing up thing!  

I think that some people have a "full" button and some don't.   To my thinking, my full button is broken, so it is something I have to monitor every.  single.  day.

I also think that you can eat what you love and still lose weight.  Portion sizes.    

My other problem is liquid calories, in the form of alcohol.   Soda is not a problem for me, but would be the same kind of thing (from a weight loss or health perspective, taking out the morality, etc.), just without the liver issues! 


As to people not noticing, I think that is as much to do with your height and build as the speed in which you lost it.   As a medium-to-large framed 5'8", I have to lose or gain 30 lbs before it's really noticeable, and when I tell people I have gained or lost 30 lbs, I get the really??   Even at 60 lost, I think most people would have guessed more like 30 lost.  I think that most people (esp men) judge weight based on a 5'2-5'4" woman.  


Honestly, your way is probably better.   I have tried it, though, and I need something more or I gain like crazy.   Maybe it's the emotional stuff, or just mindless eating, or my hugely sedentary lifestyle (Hello, Cube Farm!).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> And - tell me what Erin had you doing on the day you couldn't walk.



*Ugh.  Just loads of lunges and squats and kettle bell swings.  All good stuff, really.  But exhausting.  I followed our work out Thursday with a 35 minute race-pace walk so after my 5 mile run on Friday my legs were toast! 

And those pictures!  They are so fabulous!  Thanks for sharing!*




DisneyGalUK said:


> The lurgy has nearly gone now, I still have a cough and a bit of a bad chest but its going...finally!



So glad you are finally on the mend Kelly!



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--so Seth is going again.  How do you feel about it this time?  Are you ready for him to go back?



*Nope.  Not at all.  I'm going to miss that facebook-status hacker!  OH!  And get this.  In the last few days I've heard 2 phrases come out of his mouth that nearly made me drop dead.

"Dad really does know what he's talking about" and "My Mom is right" * 



adsrtw said:


> I have new insoles that I swear are super human variety, so I hope that will help with my hot spots around my toes.  At least the foot experts say they will!



*How did they work out EE?*




3DisneyKids said:


> What's the phrase Nancy taught us?  You can't out-train a bad diet.



*Yep.  That's it exactly.  Training alone can only get you so far.  Clearly I'm haven't quite fully grasped that whole concept myself as of yet  (as evidenced by my dietary epic fail yesterday) *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I know my coke is 240 cal per can, I have one a day, I am going to try to have none a day.



*  Ok.  <breathing deeply now> more math for everyone.  240/day is 1680 calories per week or  87,360 per year  changing literally NOTHING ELSE in your life, eliminating that soda and replacing it with water could make a 25 pound difference in one year.  *



lisaviolet said:


> But I lost 75 pounds by exercise alone. Not a opinion.  Reality.  Not at goal but not that far either.   Honestly, when the statement it can't be done that way - when I'm here - comes on this thread I feel extremely patronized.  If I'm honest.



*Yes, you sure did! 

And I totally agree about the "life activity" stuff.  We have so many things to make our lives "easier" when what they really do is make our lives LAZIER.  Think about it all.  Not only the obvious automobiles, but dishwashers, garage door openers, self cleaning ovens, bread machines - all those little appliances that do things FOR us result in a lot of unburned calories. *



HockeyKat said:


> My other problem is liquid calories, in the form of alcohol.   Soda is not a problem for me, but would be the same kind of thing (from a weight loss or health perspective, taking out the morality, etc.), just without the liver issues!



*WORD.  Red wine is my favorite fruit *


----------



## adsrtw

The insoles felt different in my old shoes than the new ones.  My feet were still all over the place when I jogged.  I can't wait for my new ones to be in.  I also noticed that when I jog, I jog on my toes.  I'm going to try to see if I can change my gait a bit. 

So how long did it take for you to pick your jaw up off the floor after Seth said those lovely comments?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Nope.  Not at all.  I'm going to miss that facebook-status hacker!  OH!  And get this.  In the last few days I've heard 2 phrases come out of his mouth that nearly made me drop dead.
> 
> "Dad really does know what he's talking about" and "My Mom is right" *
> 
> 
> *LOVE IT.  He's a great kid.  Of course you're going to miss him.  *
> 
> 
> *  Ok.  <breathing deeply now> more math for everyone.  240/day is 1680 calories per week or  87,360 per year  changing literally NOTHING ELSE in your life, eliminating that soda and replacing it with water could make a 25 pound difference in one year.  *
> [/B][/COLOR]


*
Just reinforcing this!  WOW!  

Jo, take note.  JUST giving up soda and changing nothing else could = 25 pounds this year!  HOLY CRAP!  Anyone who is on this thread and is drinking soda should take not of this.  WOW WOW WOW.  That should be incentive to never again touch the stuff.

Seriously, this kind of information makes me wish that I drank soda so that I would have something I know I could do that would make a difference in a heartbeat!  

LISA--yes, you definitely lost your weight by working out.  But remember--your diet also wasn't BAD.  You have always eaten well-rounded.  Like you said, you like everything.  So it isn't like you were living on chocolate and fast food.  So you likely didn't have a ton of changes to make in your diet other than to "eat consciously" which you did--and BAM--saw huge changes.  Have I told you lately what a Goddess you are?!?!?

About needing a date--so proud of you for saying it.  Now, what are you gonna do about it? *


----------



## goofyfan-12

HockeyKat said:


> E has GREAT advice, with lots of pretty happy math to boot.
> 
> 
> BL is not realistic.   In fact, I read recently that the "weekly weigh-in" is not based on an actual week, and in some cases can be as many as 3 weeks.   Basically, the "cycle" of weight loss is somewhere between 8 and 9 months, and they carefully edit to make it look like it happens in the 12 weeks that the show airs.
> 
> I have also read that the methods that some of the contestants use for rapid weight loss are not very healthy... dehydration, starvation, etc.
> 
> I don't know if this is fact because according to the sources (former BL contestants, including two winners), this is something that the show wants to keep under wraps.



You should hear Jesse go off on how bad the workouts are on BL.  He says if you watch closely, the contestant's form is all off and no one is doing anything to correct it.  He hates the show.  I like it because it shows that massive transformation is possible although I know that there is no way I can do it that quickly as that program just doesn't fit my lifestyle.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Yes my diet sucks, but its always sucked. I thought if I did not change my diet and just focused on the work outs then worked on the diet I would still loose weight.
> 
> So Goal from this coming week. Get my runs in, and No POP!



Jo - working out in conjunction with a sucky diet will only get you so far.  That has been my issue for the past two months.  I ate like crap for most of November and December but still worked out like a fiend and ended up gaining 4 pounds over the holidays.  Now that my food intake is back in line, I am starting to lose again.  If your diet is normal, than yeah - working out alone will do it, but the math works against you here.  Calories in vs. calories out is the key.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Made it through my 7 mile walk today and lived to talk about it.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, but wasn't easy either.  Felt pretty good afterwards, just need to deal with the whole hunger thing and life will be good.

Nancy - sorry you had to spend the day in the car taking Seth back.  So when it snows in May we have him to blame for saying that mom was right?

Lisa - the pictures of the snow bowl are great.  What a beautiful family!

E - sorry to hear about the computer issues.  There seems to be a rash of that going on here.  I am about to send my laptop to my company's IT folks in NJ for an update so I will computerless for about a week.  I am going to have to function off of my ipod touch.  That should be fun.  Not nearly as horrible as what you and Liz are going through, but.

Hi to everyone!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> So how long did it take for you to pick your jaw up off the floor after Seth said those lovely comments?



*I was truly shocked.  Pleased of course, but shocked.  There is hope people!  There is hope *



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Seriously, this kind of information makes me wish that I drank soda so that I would have something I know I could do that would make a difference in a heartbeat!  *



*WORD!*

*Paula* - I think Erin would agree with Jesse on a lot of the BL issues.  She, however,  actually LIKES the show, for the very reasons you have stated. 


Crappy weather here.  Sleet/freezing rain/snow.  The worst mix possible.  Rain?  Well, at least I could go to the gym in that.  This mess?  It remains to be determined.  This *stuff* is supposed to last thru the night and well thru the morning commute time  Thankfully due to the MLK holiday there's no school, so we don't have to concern ourselves with a snow day.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Made it through my 7 mile walk today and lived to talk about it.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, but wasn't easy either.  Felt pretty good afterwards, just need to deal with the whole hunger thing and life will be good.
> 
> *when did you have your fuel snack?  It may be helpful to have one 15-ish minutes before you start, then 45 minutes into the workout (and every 45 or so throughout)*
> 
> Nancy - sorry you had to spend the day in the car taking Seth back.  So when it snows in May we have him to blame for saying that mom was right?



*yes.  a cold day ....*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - I started about 45 minutes in and then again every 15 minutes thereafter.  Of course, I ate breakfast at around 11:00ish and didn't walk until about 4:00ish so walking on an empty stomach was probably not the best of ideas.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm sure you're right Paula. That was a long time between breakfast and walking.

Bed time for me.  I'm telling you it is so.exhausting. spending so long in the car.  Really it makes no sense to me.  I sat on my back side literally all day. And it's wiped me out!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula--I agree 100% with Nancy.  A good fueling schedule is 15 minutes prior to starting the long walk/run, and then every 45 minutes.  I don't use a whole pack of Gu--just half.  And each fueling is 1/2 a package.  Thus 2 packs will get me through a 3 hour endurance event.  Keep trying different types of fuel.  Of course there are all of the specialty products.  But other things work well, too.  Most notably Gummy Bears and Twizzlers.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh and twizzlers can be bought in bite size so they will fit in a pocket


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> 2000 calories really isn't that much..*Okay laughing - cause I really now wonder what the real number is.  *. and the eating consciously thing does play a part as well as the non-sedentary lifestyle and the huge amts of exercise.
> 
> Man, do I hear ya on the overeating to the point of throwing up thing!
> 
> I think that some people have a "full" button and some don't.   To my thinking, my full button is broken, so it is something I have to monitor every.  single.  day.  *I think that is emotionally based Kat.  But of course just my opinion.  I had a situation recently where I was very fulfilled in life, happy moments - and I really noticed how much I was thoroughly enjoying every bite of food and being conscious.  It was very interesting to notice that I didn't struggle with the conscious for one minute.  Not one.  I was happy and felt good and it showed in my eating.  Interesting.   *
> 
> I also think that you can eat what you love and still lose weight.  Portion sizes.
> 
> My other problem is liquid calories, in the form of alcohol.   Soda is not a problem for me, *I think Erika mentioned this further down.  I would love to be a pop drinker so I could actually leave it.  *but would be the same kind of thing (from a weight loss or health perspective, taking out the morality, etc.), just without the liver issues!
> 
> 
> As to people not noticing, I think that is as much to do with your height and build as the speed in which you lost it.   As a medium-to-large framed 5'8", I have to lose or gain 30 lbs before it's really noticeable, and when I tell people I have gained or lost 30 lbs, I get the really??   Even at 60 lost, I think most people would have guessed more like 30 lost.  I think that most people (esp men) judge weight based on a 5'2-5'4" woman.
> 
> 
> Honestly, your way is probably better.   I have tried it, though, and I need something more or I gain like crazy.   Maybe it's the emotional stuff, or just mindless eating, or my hugely sedentary lifestyle (Hello, Cube Farm!).



*And I'm not all that successful these days at eating consciously.  I'm missing *home* like crazy and can't seem to figure out how to rectify that in my head.  Hence eating is off. Maybe stop calling it home would be a good start!!!*

*Thanks for listening to me Kat.  I really appreciated it.  Really.  *



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Ugh.  Just loads of lunges and squats and kettle bell swings.  All good stuff, really.  But exhausting.  I followed our work out Thursday with a 35 minute race-pace walk so after my 5 mile run on Friday my legs were toast!
> 
> And those pictures!  They are so fabulous!  Thanks for sharing!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you are finally on the mend Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope.  Not at all.  I'm going to miss that facebook-status hacker!  OH!  And get this.  In the last few days I've heard 2 phrases come out of his mouth that nearly made me drop dead.
> 
> "Dad really does know what he's talking about" and "My Mom is right" *
> 
> 
> 
> *How did they work out EE?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep.  That's it exactly.  Training alone can only get you so far.  Clearly I'm haven't quite fully grasped that whole concept myself as of yet  (as evidenced by my dietary epic fail yesterday) *
> 
> 
> 
> *  Ok.  <breathing deeply now> more math for everyone.  240/day is 1680 calories per week or  87,360 per year  changing literally NOTHING ELSE in your life, eliminating that soda and replacing it with water could make a 25 pound difference in one year.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, you sure did!
> 
> And I totally agree about the "life activity" stuff.  We have so many things to make our lives "easier" when what they really do is make our lives LAZIER.  Think about it all.  Not only the obvious automobiles, but dishwashers, garage door openers, self cleaning ovens, bread machines - all those little appliances that do things FOR us result in a lot of unburned calories. *
> 
> 
> 
> *WORD.  Red wine is my favorite fruit *



Sweet on the Seth words.  

And I didn't know you were using kettlebells.  I'm so intrigued.  I bought Kettlenectics the other day - it's not really kettlebells I know. I bought it for when I can't afford the gym - in between  I"m taking it back because you have to be so careful with form and am far too lazy to think.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> About needing a date--so proud of you for saying it.  Now, what are you gonna do about it? *



Listen sunshine infused pipsqueak.   

I wouldn't know what the he!! that would be. Lord knows he's not going to find me in my house.  

 I'm not sure I've even ever been on a date.    Maybe one possibly.  If dinner and a pounce (not on my naive end of course) is a date.  

Everyone I've ever been with hit me over the head with a frying pan ten times first.  So a date was futile in their exhaustion.

I have no idea.  No idea.  I watched these girls- like I was twelve in NYC fllirt with these guys. I was mesmirized.   It was lovely but so foreign.  So lost.   



goofyfan-12 said:


> Made it through my 7 mile walk today and lived to talk about it.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, but wasn't easy either.  Felt pretty good afterwards, just need to deal with the whole hunger thing and life will be good.
> 
> Nancy - sorry you had to spend the day in the car taking Seth back.  So when it snows in May we have him to blame for saying that mom was right?
> 
> Lisa - the pictures of the snow bowl are great.  What a beautiful family!
> 
> E - sorry to hear about the computer issues.  There seems to be a rash of that going on here.  I am about to send my laptop to my company's IT folks in NJ for an update so I will computerless for about a week.  I am going to have to function off of my ipod touch.  That should be fun.  Not nearly as horrible as what you and Liz are going through, but.
> 
> Hi to everyone!!!



Hi Paula.    Wow on the seven.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I was truly shocked.  Pleased of course, but shocked.  There is hope people!  There is hope *
> 
> 
> 
> *WORD!*
> 
> *Paula* - I think Erin would agree with Jesse on a lot of the BL issues.  She, however,  actually LIKES the show, for the very reasons you have stated.
> 
> 
> Crappy weather here.  Sleet/freezing rain/snow.  The worst mix possible.  Rain?  Well, at least I could go to the gym in that.  This mess?  It remains to be determined.  This *stuff* is supposed to last thru the night and well thru the morning commute time  Thankfully due to the MLK holiday there's no school, so we don't have to concern ourselves with a snow day.



Oh crap - I highlighted this for a reason.  I can't think.  

Have a wonderful holiday tomorrow guys.  Me no call for work.  So holiday.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HOLY CRAP!!! 25llb in a year !!!!!

I am so going to give up pop... I have unsweet ice tea to bring to work tomorrow. 

Just tell myself one day at a time.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

GOOD MORNING! 





lisaviolet said:


> And I didn't know you were using kettlebells.  I'm so intrigued.  I bought Kettlenectics the other day - it's not really kettlebells I know. I bought it for when I can't afford the gym - in between  I"m taking it back because you have to be so careful with form and am far too lazy to think.



* I'm far too lazy to think too!  Thankfully Erin does that part for me right now.

And while I'm confessing to being too lazy to think.  I did NOT think all weekend. As a matter of fact, I lost complete control of ALL my senses.  I ate and drank like there was no tomorrow.  And today I'm up 2 pounds from Saturday.  I feel like crap, and now have to go thru that whole ugly process of eliminating all those freakin' toxins from my body.  Again.  My run today is not going to be pretty.

The good news in all this is I did write in my journal this morning.  I simply listed the stuff that I ate this weekend, and noted how I feel today.  Hopefully that will serve as a reminder next time I get the urge to go on a food bender!*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon!

Just a fly-by, Im at work!

Goals for today:

Try to get back on track!!
Track all food
Water water water
Have a go at pilates tonight - I feel much better so this should be ok!

I need to go and get a new journal to write in, I have NO idea where mine went to 

I had my first weigh in this morning - since starting at the beginning of January I have lost 5lbs. Im sure the majority of this was water weight, and Im quite weary with being ill the last few days so I'll be extra vigilant with food this week!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> And while I'm confessing to being too lazy to think.  I did NOT think all weekend. As a matter of fact, I lost complete control of ALL my senses.  I ate and drank like there was no tomorrow.  And today I'm up 2 pounds from Saturday.  I feel like crap, and now have to go thru that whole ugly process of eliminating all those freakin' toxins from my body.  Again.  My run today is not going to be pretty.
> 
> The good news in all this is I did write in my journal this morning.  I simply listed the stuff that I ate this weekend, and noted how I feel today.  Hopefully that will serve as a reminder next time I get the urge to go on a food bender![/B]





Me, too!  Exactly.  food, lbs, all of it.

I'm tracking like a fiend today, though!  and weighing in no matter what!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Just a fly-by, Im at work!
> 
> Goals for today:
> 
> Try to get back on track!!
> Track all food
> Water water water
> Have a go at pilates tonight - I feel much better so this should be ok!
> 
> I need to go and get a new journal to write in, I have NO idea where mine went to
> 
> I had my first weigh in this morning - since starting at the beginning of January I have lost 5lbs. Im sure the majority of this was water weight, and Im quite weary with being ill the last few days so I'll be extra vigilant with food this week!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hey, 5lbs is awesome, no matter how it comes!

Goals:
Track
Gym
WW meeting
Sleep
Vitamin


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kelly!  Glad you are well enough to be back in action.  And WOO HOO on the 5 pound loss!  Way to go!

Nancy/Liz--come on, back up on the wagon with both of you.  I'll nail your a$$es to said wagon if you need me to.  

Monday, Monday, Monday!  How I LOVE Mondays!  And to the newbs, nope, I am not being sarcastic.  I honestly love the beginning of the week.

However, THIS Monday, not so much.  I have been plowing and shoveling and snow blowing 18" of snow all morning.  I freaking HATE having to drive the plow truck.  Ugh.  I can barely see over the steering wheel!  And God only knows what I have plowed over.  And the snow blower kept getting stuck because the snow was so deep and I was trying to go too fast.  Shocker, I know.

I am in the weeds today and tomorrow.  I have EIGHTEEN classes coming online tomorrow.  Yikes.  Not teaching all of them, of course--coordinating many and teaching some.  So I have a ton of quality control to do.

Goals for yesterday--met all except that nap.  Another shocker, I'm sure.

Today--taking an unplanned rest day.  Well, I have done a ton of snow removal, so I got in a bunch of upper body stuff, but I don't really count that (many people do, though).  But I am having an issue with my hammie.  Getting nervous that I re-aggravated that pull from last year.  So I am going to let it sit another day and see how it feels tomorrow.

So, goals for today include:

--water
--track
--stretch the hamstring
--CORE

Yup, core is back on my list of goals.  At about 10pm, you can start hounding me to see if it's been done.


----------



## HockeyKat

KELLY!!  Congrats on the 5 lbs!

I like this Monday because I have it off.    

E, sorry about the snow and the hammie, hope it feels better soon.

Liz, what's the plan while at WDW?   


Today is weighin, so...  2.8 down.   Total of 8.4 since restart on Jan 3. 

Goals for the weekend, slammed.  Although, I planned on a rest day yesterday and failed at that, since I went to keep score for my off-week hockey game and one team was short.  

I am suprisingly not sore today.   A bit, but really considering 7 days on last week, not as much as I would have thought.   

Goals for today:
Water, 64 oz
Calories, under 1200
Exercise, rest day.
Vitamin
Get to bed early (8:30AM meeting tomorrow)


Oh, and I audition for a community choir tonight.   Wish me luck!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Today is weighin, so...  2.8 down.   Total of 8.4 since restart on Jan 3.
> 
> !



Thats Great! down 8.4lbs

Great job on the 5lbs Kelly, 

Sorry about the snow E, hope the hammie feels better.

I have taken you advise ladies and really watched my diet today. I tracked my calories on NutriMirror and even with my planned dinner I am at 1200 calories, however, I am high carbs, but its been whole grain carbs. NO POP
Just water and unsweet tea.
I did not work out yet today, I am hoping to do something when I get the girls home tonight.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Well done everyone on the losses!

Kat - good luck on the tryouts tonight!

Todays goals - tracking and water - done!
Pilates - I only managed 20 minutes of the dvd, but that is better than I thought I would do. My cough is leaving me a little 'chesty' and short of breath at times so I was happy with 20 minutes! 

GOALS FOR TOMORROW

More water water water
Track everything
Try and do a little longer at Pilates
Early night - I really REALLY need to catch up on my sleep

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Just tell myself one day at a time.



Yes.    And we've all been there Jo.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> And while I'm confessing to being too lazy to think.  I did NOT think all weekend. As a matter of fact, I lost complete control of ALL my senses.  I ate and drank like there was no tomorrow.  And today I'm up 2 pounds from Saturday.  I feel like crap, and now have to go thru that whole ugly process of eliminating all those freakin' toxins from my body.  Again.  My run today is not going to be pretty.
> 
> The good news in all this is I did write in my journal this morning.  I simply listed the stuff that I ate this weekend, and noted how I feel today.  Hopefully that will serve as a reminder next time I get the urge to go on a food bender![/B][/COLOR]



So onward Nancy!  Was it at least yummy?  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Just a fly-by, Im at work!
> 
> Goals for today:
> 
> Try to get back on track!!
> Track all food
> Water water water
> Have a go at pilates tonight - I feel much better so this should be ok!
> 
> I need to go and get a new journal to write in, I have NO idea where mine went to
> 
> I had my first weigh in this morning - *since starting at the beginning of* *January I have lost 5lbs. *Im sure the majority of this was water weight, and Im quite weary with being ill the last few days so I'll be extra vigilant with food this week!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Fantastic Kelly!  



SeptemberGirl said:


> and weighing in no matter what!



  Just sayin'.  



HockeyKat said:


> Today is weighin, so...  2.8 down.   Total of 8.4 since restart on Jan 3.



Yeah.  Congratulations Kat.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well done everyone on the losses!
> 
> Kat - good luck on the tryouts tonight!
> 
> Todays goals - tracking and water - done!
> Pilates - I only managed 20 minutes of the dvd, but that is better than I thought I would do. My cough is leaving me a little 'chesty' and short of breath at times so I was happy with 20 minutes!
> 
> GOALS FOR TOMORROW
> 
> More water water water
> Track everything
> Try and do a little longer at Pilates
> Early night - I really REALLY need to catch up on my sleep
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



Which of the pilates tape did you do Kelly?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and I audition for a community choir tonight.   Wish me luck!



Oh Kat.    Big smile when I got to this.  So envious of talent.  And so thrilled for you.  Have fun!  

Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good luck, Kat!  Can't wait to hear the details!  And WOO HOO on the loss!  When you're on, you're on!

As for me, I am just bloody wiped out today.  No clue why, really.  I mean, I know I didn't get much sleep last night, but I never do.  And I worked hard today removing snow, but I workout most days.  But still.  I can't get out of my own way and this is not a good day for that due to being in the weeds at work.

Speaking of Word...back at it.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  I'm hiding tonight.  Family thinks I'm in class,  but I'm enjoying myself at B&N.  Very sore tonight so I skipped the gym.  Forgot to weigh in this am so I will tomorrow.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, sorry you are feeling blah.   

Kelly, do you like Pilates?  I have never tried it.  


So, audition went well, and I am in.   I was nervous as crap (always am).   The guy said I had a nice voice, and made me do intervals and pronounced me a natural 1st soprano, which I mostly knew, I guess.   I hit a high C# before I broke.  

I am excited... been 10 years since I sang in an organized group!


----------



## adsrtw

Yay Kat!  Very exciting!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> E, sorry you are feeling blah.
> 
> Kelly, do you like Pilates?  I have never tried it.
> 
> 
> So, audition went well, and I am in.   I was nervous as crap (always am).   The guy said I had a nice voice, and made me do intervals and pronounced me a natural 1st soprano, which I mostly knew, I guess.   I hit a high C# before I broke.
> 
> I am excited... been 10 years since I sang in an organized group!



Congrats Kat!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly* - Yay on the loss!  

*Liz *- how was WW?

*Paula* - JC?

*Erika*- one hour.  That's all you have before I ask about your core workout 

*Kat *- kickin' butt!  2.8 lb loss?  that AND you had an awesome audition! I'd call that one pretty good day 

*Jo* - day one without soda.  How did it go?  The first few days were the worst for me.  I think it was more habit than anything else.

*Lisa* - some of it was yummy.  But still.  It was all crap that I don't ordinarily eat.  For good reason too!  Honestly. There is no nutritional value in pepperoni.  It's all fat, nitrates, salt.  

*EE*- enjoy your hideout time 


I have been ON today   Trying to get myself organized for tomorrow.  Day 1 of the trial.  I have to be at the courthouse at 9:30am so I want to have everything laid out so that I can get up, out & to the gym early enough to get a decent workout in before I have to report.


----------



## adsrtw

Um, should i say have fun?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy - Have fun!

EE - love your hiding!  I have those days!

Kat - awesome day!!!

Paula, JC?

Jo - good on the no pop!

E - GO TO BED EARLY!

Lisa - hi!!!

Me.  WW.  It was good!  1.4lbs down...that makes it 199.4!  I'm pleased.  I exercised but not a ton, and tracked, but not every day.  I wasn't perfect and I still lost.  I'll take small losses if the lifestyle feels more permament.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Me.  WW.  It was good!  1.4lbs down...that makes it 199.4!  I'm pleased.



* Nice loss!

"fun".  Probably not the word I would have chosen.   It should be an interesting experience though.*


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats on your loss.


----------



## HockeyKat

Liz!!  Yay on the loss!   

Nancy, good luck on tomorrow.  

EE,  fun hiding.  


I haven't eaten dinner.   Not sure what to eat?  I have a lot of calories left in my day...  any ideas for something quick and easy?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy - it wouldn't be fun, but it will be good to be there.  Right?  Doing the right thing!  And maybe the Disney lady will be your new BFF.

Kat, Nick made this delicious garlic bean soup.  I'll have to add that to the book!

2pts left for a snack...hmmm.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

No JC tonight.  Had to work late and have dinner with some of the contractors.  JC has been rescheduled for Thursday this week.

Kat - nice loss and congrats on the choir.  Very exciting!

Liz - whoo hoo on your loss

Kelly - glad to hear you are feeling better

E - sorry about the snow - um core?  just sayin

EE - hope your night at B&N was a good one.  Today is a rest day for me too.

Nancy - I am with Erika on nailing your bummocks to the darn wagon!

Lisa - I am going to give you the same advice that everyone has given me over the years.  You have to put yourself out there in order to find a date.  They won't come knocking at your door.  Take small steps and give it a try.  If I can do it, so can you.

Hi to everyone else!!!

Work is going to keep me absolutely crazy this week.  I don't think I am home for dinner one night this week.  I still have my training sessions planned and am hopefully will stay on track.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Erika - core?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

It's 10:00pm.  Do you know where your core workout is? 





SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - it wouldn't be fun, but it will be good to be there.  Right?  Doing the right thing!  And maybe the Disney lady will be your new BFF.



*Fabulous Disney Lady didn't get picked.  I know that for sure, because she was the first of the "call backs" to get interviewed and excused. bummer.  She would have been really fun to *work* with.*



goofyfan-12 said:


> No JC tonight.  Had to work late and have dinner with some of the contractors.  JC has been rescheduled for Thursday this week.
> 
> *ah. Was it at least a FUN dinner? *
> 
> Nancy - I am with Erika on nailing your bummocks to the darn wagon!



* OK, OK!  I'll stay on the wagon *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

CORE IS DONE!  Word.

And I swear, it would NOT have gotten done if I didn't have to report to Nancy and Paula, so thanks!!

Around 7pm I got my energy back, so that is good.  I am back to feeling normal.

Goals for today = met and exceeded!  I ended up doing 25 minutes of running stairs (right here at home) so that is a good a cardio workout.  Short, but TOUGH.  Omg, it burns for sure.  Followed by core and stretching.

Goals for tomorrow:

--Water
--Track
--Run
--Core


You guys are THE. BEST.

Liz--WOO HOO on the loss!  Goddess crown!

Paula--don't think I won't remember to ask on Thursday!  

Nancy--great job today!


----------



## goofyfan-12

3DisneyKids said:


> CORE IS DONE!  Word.
> 
> And I swear, it would NOT have gotten done if I didn't have to report to Nancy and Paula, so thanks!!  *Got your back!*
> 
> 
> Paula--don't think I won't remember to ask on Thursday!



*I am counting on it!*


----------



## poppinspal

Hi everyone! I'm catching up on reading here, I hope you didn't think I was just going to disappear after just a few posts! 

Congrats to everyone who lost! I had no change but considering I enjoyed more drinks then I meant to over the weekend I'm just happy with no change. 

Ran (on the treadmill due to even more snow in New England) and I've been feeling strong on my runs lately which is great motivation.

Goals for tomorrow:
-water
-track/journal
-use my calories more wisely! 

I work part time filming games for a women's college hockey team and I have to work tomorrow night. So I'll be on my feet at work(day care) all day  then at the hockey game so tomorrow is a "rest day." (Where my feet will be super tired.)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Megan! 

Goals - 

Didn't get enough sleep or take my multi.  I have no idea why those two things are so hard for me!  But I did weigh in, track, and go to the gym!

Today:
Vitamin
7-8 hours sleep
Drink water
Track all points


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies,, 
I think you all are so wonderful for being so supportive to each other (bad or good)!!!
You don't find people like that these days.

So day two, did not bring any pop with me to work, I did bring an extra bottle of water. ( I do drink alot of water)

here's the bad new, COFFEE CAKE.. Why do they bring it in. I had 2 slivers. I know bad bad bad., but its over and done. I did do 15 mins on the elliptical last night, I don't know why that is hard for me...

potty training update, so I get her Minnie underwear, she went in the potty all day for dad on Friday, put the underwear on her and about 20 mins later she peed on my floor. She is still not ready


How do you ladies, track the WW points, I find it so so very hard to do.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good on no pop!  

WW.  I track online and on my phone.  But a piece of paper works just as well!  Are you going to meetings?  I find them really helpful.


As for potty training.  How old is she?  I have a great way I did it and so did a bunch of my friends.  One weekend.  It's four days straight and then it's done.  You need a long weekend, though.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey everyone! Took my class out to play in the snow today, there's nothing more adorable then 2 year olds who think thy're having a snow ball fight!

Liz- I always have a hard time remembering to take my vitamins. Even trying to take them at the same time doesn't help. I've found it's easier if I carry a little container of them in my lunch or bag I bring to school because then I see them when I eat lunch. I don't know if doing something like that would help you remember.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Good on no pop!
> 
> WW.  I track online and on my phone.  But a piece of paper works just as well!  Are you going to meetings?  I find them really helpful.
> 
> 
> As for potty training.  How old is she?  I have a great way I did it and so did a bunch of my friends.  One weekend.  It's four days straight and then it's done.  You need a long weekend, though.



My DD is 2.5 turning 3 July, 
I am home on Friday this week, but we have a birthday party on Saturday and Sunday, so I am not home all weekend, We are trying to let her run around with out a diaper, and she does very well, as soon as you put somthing on her, she goes.


I am not going to WW, With Dh schedule, I don't know if I could make the meetings, I seen to never be without my kids... I was hoping I could follow the points without the meetings?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> Hey everyone! Took my class out to play in the snow today, there's nothing more adorable then 2 year olds who think thy're having a snow ball fight!
> 
> Liz- I always have a hard time remembering to take my vitamins. Even trying to take them at the same time doesn't help. I've found it's easier if I carry a little container of them in my lunch or bag I bring to school because then I see them when I eat lunch. I don't know if doing something like that would help you remember.



Meg, the little once are so cute when they play in the snow. 
I have a 2 and 5 year old. I post about the often, (I post about the Too Much!)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OK, I had a sweet tea for lunch today, thats not the same as Pop right?


----------



## adsrtw

Sweet tea can have as much sugar as soda.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> How do you ladies, track the WW points, I find it so so very hard to do.



Im a pen and paper kind of girl! I like to have everything written down there so I can see at a glance where I am.

Also, something that works for me is planning ahead. The night before I will plan my menu for the day after. Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Snacks - the works. I find that if I have it written down I don't tend to stray from it. When I try and wing it through the day thats where I go drastically wrong!
This works for me, it might not work for everyone. I pack my lunch for work everyday instead of buying take-out so I know where I am with my points.

I also second what Liz said - I find the WW meetings very helpful. I struggle to keep on track with points when I don't go to the meetings, I think im following the plan then when I add up the points im about 10 over! 
I like the support that the meetings offer, and if I have a bad week then the Leader can have a look at what im doing wrong.
I know this might not be possible for you though with your DH's schedule and the children, but it might be possible in the future?

Kat - Great job! 

Liz - Awesome on your loss! 

Megan - Post when you can! 

Lisa - Ive been doing the Pilates for Dummies dvd - quite appropriate really as I feel like a dummy when I end up on my bummocks due to lack of balance 

Everyone - Hi 

Todays goals - done, done and done! Only thing im struggling on is catching up on sleep! Its my day off tomorrow so I might have more luck!

Goals for tomorrow: Same again!

Water
Tracking 
Pilates - may add in a walk as well if the weather is good!
Sleep!

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

:





adsrtw said:


> Sweet tea can have as much sugar as soda.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im a pen and paper kind of girl! I like to have everything written down there so I can see at a glance where I am.
> 
> Also, something that works for me is planning ahead. The night before I will plan my menu for the day after. Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Snacks - the works. I find that if I have it written down I don't tend to stray from it. When I try and wing it through the day thats where I go drastically wrong!
> This works for me, it might not work for everyone. I pack my lunch for work everyday instead of buying take-out so I know where I am with my points.
> 
> I also second what Liz said - I find the WW meetings very helpful. I struggle to keep on track with points when I don't go to the meetings, I think im following the plan then when I add up the points im about 10 over!
> I like the support that the meetings offer, and if I have a bad week then the Leader can have a look at what im doing wrong.
> I know this might not be possible for you though with your DH's schedule and the children, but it might be possible in the future?



Thanks for the advise,  I am going to try to look into a place by me for a meeting. I try to pack my lunch more days than not.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo. Here you go. The solution to no pop!  Get soda. Honest to God soda water. It can be called sparking water (Poland Spring makes one) or seltzer (there are a ton of store brands). It can be plain or flavored. It's got bubbles and it's more fun than non fizzy water. Check it out, try some brands and flavors. I keep some flavored ones at home. Bring that to work. No sugar, no carbs, no points.  

Note: this isn't tonic which has just as calorics as sodapop. 

Potty training. When you have a long weekend, four days at least, let me know. I'll send you the info.


----------



## adsrtw

I love Poland Springs.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> I also second what Liz said - I find the WW meetings very helpful. I struggle to keep on track with points when I don't go to the meetings, I think im following the plan then when I add up the points im about 10 over!



Only 10 Kelly? I seem to recall one epic points day, the likes of which I fear I repeated last Saturday, but I didn't even attempt to calculate! 


I'm home from Court.  After another entire day of sitting around (or in my case pacing, because I simply couldn't sit any longer) we were finally called into the courtroom at 3:45pm.  They had settled.  I'm done.  Good news, yet somewhat disappointing at the same time.  I had come to grips with the whole thing and was actually looking forward to seeing the process work.


----------



## poppinspal

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, the little once are so cute when they play in the snow.
> I have a 2 and 5 year old. I post about the often, (I post about the Too Much!)



We haven't been able to get out much due to it not getting above 20 degrees so they went especially crazy. They also found it hilarious when I feel, kids are the best when they laugh. I work with two year olds so I know them at their best(and worst.)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Watching the new Disney vacation planning DVD.  Crying.  God, they suck me in every time.

(I order one every year. I swear it keeps me on the pin code list.)

Off topic.  I'm leaving for WDW is two days!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Also.  I took down some lime flavored Tositios that were mocking me.  Shut them up.  Tracked it, of course!


----------



## HockeyKat

My mom had some sort of lime flavored tortilla chip when I was home in Dec... not Tostitos.   Man, they were like sucking a lime.   Not bad with guac, but alone, !

Great suggestions on the soda replacements.  I like the clear carbonated flavored waters.   Yeah, they have chemicals, but I can only give up so much!   I haven't given up diet soda, either, although I do limit it some.  


What a day.  Got in at 8:30 and have been in meetings until now, 6PM, and that includes lunch.   I may take today for a 2nd rest day, as I am wiped and am looking forward to 6 straight days (WF interval, Thur/Sun hockey, Sat long walk/run, Mon interval).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Off topic.  I'm leaving for WDW is two days!



 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Also.  I took down some lime flavored Tositios that were mocking me.  Shut them up.  Tracked it, of course!



*

I'm so hungry right now.  Must make tea   Today is Tuesday.  For Paula, Tuesday is family dinner night.  For me, Tuesday is "dinner at 8:30pm" night. Becca has one of her many vocal rehersals on Tuesday evenings (this one is a class for school) and she doesn't like to eat until after she's done.  I try really hard to eat as a family - which all sounds nice and "Leave it to Beaver"-ish, but the reality is I'm too lazy to deal with multiple meal sittings  So, 8:30 it is.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kat, trust me, these are GOOD.  i might throw the rest of the chips in the garbage.  Only one more day to get through with junk food at home!

Nancy, that's rough!  I ate all my points so it will be tea for me tonight!  But i am happily full.  Love the dinner I made.  Yum.  And I packed some for lunch tomorrow.  Look at me go.

i think I need to pack tonight, but I so want to sit on my butt in front of the TV.  Alas, laundry and packing and house and kid stuff to do!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo. Here you go. The solution to no pop!  Get soda. Honest to God soda water. It can be called sparking water (Poland Spring makes one) or seltzer (there are a ton of store brands). It can be plain or flavored. It's got bubbles and it's more fun than non fizzy water. Check it out, try some brands and flavors. I keep some flavored ones at home. Bring that to work. No sugar, no carbs, no points.
> 
> Note: this isn't tonic which has just as calorics as sodapop.
> 
> Potty training. When you have a long weekend, four days at least, let me know. I'll send you the info.



I have never heard of poland springs, but I will check the next time I am at the store. 

Thanks for the tip on training. DH will be home with her Wed & Thurs, and I am home Fri, is that enough?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> i think I need to pack tonight, but I so want to sit on my butt in front of the TV.  Alas, laundry and packing and house and kid stuff to do!



*Biggest Loser is on, so big sit-on-butt night for me. (however tonight I will NOT be eating ice cream while I watch)*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Off topic.  I'm leaving for WDW is two days!



That is Great, can I go with you HA HA, where are you staying?

I am just in love with WDW, I don't know why, just somthing about that place


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am just in love with WDW, I don't know why, just somthing about that place



It's the magic!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

It's the happiest place in the world!

Man, am I tired.  Ugh.  

Anyhoo.  Jo, sending you potty training PM.


----------



## adsrtw

Liz, when do you leave for your trip again?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

On my way to do core now!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Kat, trust me, these are GOOD.  i might throw the rest of the chips in the garbage.  Only one more day to get through with junk food at home!
> 
> Nancy, that's rough!  I ate all my points so it will be tea for me tonight!  But i am happily full.  Love the dinner I made.  Yum.  And I packed some for lunch tomorrow.  Look at me go.
> 
> i think I need to pack tonight, but I so want to sit on my butt in front of the TV.  Alas, laundry and packing and house and kid stuff to do!



I have never tried the Tostitos brand.    This was some Costco purchase, and they would have been good except just a wee bit too much lime.  

What was dinner?

D made me pork chops on top of black beans and onions, with some melted 2% cheddar on top.  Yumm.    After he took a bunch of trash to the dump and I did the laundry folding and house, though.   Doesn't being an adult suck sometimes?


----------



## adsrtw

Sounds yummy Kat.  My mom cooked dinner tonight. We had boneless chops with a potato/squash/onion/sweet potato/white bean hash.  They were crispy like they had been broiled (similar to a hashbrown without the oil).  Had a big un-ceasar salad with it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> I love Poland Springs.



*Fun factoid--the stream that Poland Springs uses (one of them anyway) for their bottled water runs right through my property.  Don't worry, though, I don't let Riley pee in the stream!  *



SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm leaving for WDW is two days!



*OMG, really?!?!  I had no idea!  *



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Biggest Loser is on, so big sit-on-butt night for me. (however tonight I will NOT be eating ice cream while I watch)*


*
NO!  This is when I do core!  And a light workout with hand weights!

And speaking of core...DONE!

However, I didn't reach all of my goals today.  No run!  SAD!  It has been snowing all day and it was just too foul out.  The roads were awful!  I SHOULD have gone first thing in the morning and run on the TM at the gym.  But I gambled so that I could run outside since I'll do anything to avoid running on the TM.  But I screwed myself over on that one!  Crapfest.

Tomorrow's goals:

--water
--track
--double cardio (to make up for today!)
--core
*


----------



## HockeyKat

The hash was crispy??  Recipe!!  

I had a big salad with mine, too.  Not an un-caesar, though.   What makes it un-caesar?


----------



## adsrtw

E - very cool about the spring.  I love facts like that.  Riley  Thanks!

Kat - an un-ceasar in my book is with ff ceasar dressing (easy on it).  I add just a few drops of water to the dressing to make it spread easier.  I use a few shavings of real parm.  I put the dressing, salad greens, and parm in a rubbermaid container and shake.

The hash - all veggies are diced.  She cooked it in a non-stick skillet.  Onion in first (cook till translucent), then add the potatoes and squash.  She browned them similar to a hashbrown.  At the end, she added the beans and heated them.  Spices - Mom uses everything pretty much.  Tonight she used cilantro, garlic, a tiny bit of turmeric, cumin, and paprika.  Rutabega and turnips are really good in this mix too.  My kids love it too.  Lots of variation.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *Fun factoid--the stream that Poland Springs uses (one of them anyway) for their bottled water runs right through my property.  Don't worry, though, I don't let Riley pee in the stream!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> NO!  This is when I do core!  And a light workout with hand weights!
> *



*OH!  I so totally thought of you today!  I was going stir crazy at the courthouse.  Couldn't sit still.  Everyone else was lounging in the chair, and I was pacing.  And calf raising.  And I was *this close* to breaking out in lunges *



HockeyKat said:


> I had a big salad with mine, too.  Not an un-caesar, though.   What makes it un-caesar?



* I call it a "naked" caeser!*


----------



## adsrtw

Believe me, if it wasn't for calories, I would use that yummy creamy Caesar dressing and have a real Caesar salad.


----------



## HockeyKat

adsrtw said:


> E - very cool about the spring.  I love facts like that.  Riley  Thanks!
> 
> Kat - an un-ceasar in my book is with ff ceasar dressing (easy on it).  I add just a few drops of water to the dressing to make it spread easier.  I use a few shavings of real parm.  I put the dressing, salad greens, and parm in a rubbermaid container and shake.
> 
> The hash - all veggies are diced.  She cooked it in a non-stick skillet.  Onion in first (cook till translucent), then add the potatoes and squash.  She browned them similar to a hashbrown.  At the end, she added the beans and heated them.  Spices - Mom uses everything pretty much.  Tonight she used cilantro, garlic, a tiny bit of turmeric, cumin, and paprika.  Rutabega and turnips are really good in this mix too.  My kids love it too.  Lots of variation.



I "chop" my salad... measure 1 tbsp of light done right three cheese ranch dressing and 1 tbsp of reduced fat bleu cheese (just the cheese, not a dressing, it only adds like 20 cals and TONS of flavor), and then basically use a knife and fork and chop until everything is evenly covered.


Hash sounds great!!


----------



## adsrtw

I adore bleu cheese.  Oh, who am I kidding?  I just adore cheese (well, most of them anyway).


----------



## goofyfan-12

3DisneyKids said:


> On my way to do core now!



was about to ask...

Day two of the week from hell is done.  Whew.  Work, mentoring meeting and then the gym.  Tomorrow is work, planning session for Odyssey and then the gym.

Goals - 
get more sleep
stay on food plan
drink more water

Sounds like everyone is doing well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kat *- your chopped salad sounds YUM!

*EE *- the hash.  That sounds fabulous too!  Good thing I'm not hungry right now.  and cheese.  One of the best food groups out there 

*Paula* - busy week! No family dinner tonight?

Goals for tomorrow are straight forward:

Track
Water
walk for cardio


----------



## poppinspal

Erika-I'll never be able to look at a bottle of Poland Springs the same way again. 

It was a long day. I was out from 7:30am to 10:30pm. I didn't do so well with water drinking today but I did great with my other goals. 

Goals for tomorrow
-water
-track
-start my new work out, I need to work a little harder on non-run days

Once again I'm up later then I want to be. Off to bed. Good night all!


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula* - busy week! No family dinner tonight?



sadly, no family dinner for me.  They were here, but I was not.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy--I totally would have been doing squats and lunges!    OMG, I do them at the bus stop in the afternoon all the time.  I mean, really, I'm just standing there for 10 minutes.  What the hell else am I gonna do?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!  or should I say afternoon - its 12.26 here!



AKASnowWhite said:


> Only 10 Kelly? I seem to recall one epic points day, the likes of which I fear I repeated last Saturday, but I didn't even attempt to calculate!



Ah the day of 55.5 WW points! That was a bad day - 3 days worth of points in one day 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Off topic.  I'm leaving for WDW is two days!







3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--I totally would have been doing squats and lunges!    OMG, I do them at the bus stop in the afternoon all the time.  I mean, really, I'm just standing there for 10 minutes.  What the hell else am I gonna do?



I do bummock clenches whilst standing at the train station. Its no wonder no-one wants to talk to me! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## goofyfan-12

Good morning!!!  Sitting at the doctor's office waiting for him to look at my wrist.  I think it is tendinitis, but who knows.  All I know is that the pain is getting worse and it is stating to wreck havoc on my workotuts.  Pushups and inchworms are so not fun.

Anyways - have a great day today everyone and focus on those goals.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies.

Yesterdays diet was the awful. I can't even say out loud what I ate for dinner. Stressful day at work.


Today is a new day, I have a salad for lunch, just lettuce, cucumbers and a little bit of cheese.

DH is home with the kids, so no need to pick up from a sitter, as soon as I get in the door, I will be on that treadmill.

Goals for today 
#1 To not take boss's miserable attitude personal. Just be glad I am not her
#2 Water, I pretty much have that down
#3 No treats, Sweets, or POP
#4 TREADMILL!!!! or Elliptical when I am watching Idol at Disney.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Good morning!!!  Sitting at the doctor's office waiting for him to look at my wrist.  I think it is tendinitis, but who knows.  All I know is that the pain is getting worse and it is stating to wreck havoc on my workotuts.  Pushups and inchworms are so not fun.
> 
> Anyways - have a great day today everyone and focus on those goals.




*so sorry to hear that Paula!  I hope everything is alright.  The good news is though that it's your wrist, which doesn't effect your Princess training   Let us know what the doc says. *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Yesterdays diet was the awful. I can't even say out loud what I ate for dinner. Stressful day at work.



*I hate days like that.  Hope you have a much better day today. 


I finished my walk (5 miles), and oh my does my bummocks hurt   Definitely a bit of a different muscle set than running and my right cheek is letting me know that! *


----------



## cathie1327

Good morning all. 

Just a drive by, to let you all know I haven't forgotten you, just not feeling particularly motivated or perky lately with not a lot of positive things to say and don't want to be a downer becuase ya'll are like a steam train, I am so in awe of all you ladies  So much progress and good news......Congrats and keep it up!

Goals have been hit and miss. The soda habit is still giving me trouble, but for the most part I've confined it to Monday nights, at bible study, because that is when it's most tempting. Starting next week, I go to school MOnday nights, so we'll see what happens there...water has been pretty much consistently good.

This week I started going back to the abs classes they offer at work...Tuesdays and Thursdays. I am hoping/thinking this will be a good platform for me to jump off of to get a regular exercise regimen going.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

A wet, sloppy, slushy, muddy, 4.5 mile run done.  One more cardio workout to go.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> I finished my walk (5 miles), and oh my does my bummocks hurt   Definitely a bit of a different muscle set than running and my right cheek is letting me know that! [/B][/COLOR]



*Same here, Nancy!  I ran today instead of walking because my right cheek is still sore form the walking a few days ago.  Definitely different!  On my long run this week I am going to incorporate even more walking.  Great stretch--do the pigeon pose that I e-mailed the link to.  Forehead to the floor version.*



goofyfan-12 said:


> Good morning!!!  Sitting at the doctor's office waiting for him to look at my wrist.  I think it is tendinitis, but who knows.  All I know is that the pain is getting worse and it is stating to wreck havoc on my workotuts.  Pushups and inchworms are so not fun.
> 
> Anyways - have a great day today everyone and focus on those goals.



*Report back!  Hope it is something minor.  But like Nancy said, at least it doesn't interfere with Princess training!  OMG, are we hard core or what?!?!?  *



DisneyGalUK said:


> I do bummock clenches whilst standing at the train station. Its no wonder no-one wants to talk to me!


*
HI LAR IOUS!  

Off to court with Karen to serve as moral support for her last part of this ordeal and then out to lunch.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

cathie1327 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just a drive by, to let you all know I haven't forgotten you, just not feeling particularly motivated or perky lately with not a lot of positive things to say and don't want to be a downer becuase ya'll are like a steam train, I am so in awe of all you ladies  So much progress and good news......Congrats and keep it up!
> 
> Goals have been hit and miss. The soda habit is still giving me trouble, but for the most part I've confined it to Monday nights, at bible study, because that is when it's most tempting. Starting next week, I go to school MOnday nights, so we'll see what happens there...water has been pretty much consistently good.
> 
> This week I started going back to the abs classes they offer at work...Tuesdays and Thursdays. I am hoping/thinking this will be a good platform for me to jump off of to get a regular exercise regimen going.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.



I have the same soda habit! Sorry your not perkey, I hope things get better for you. !!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cathie1327 said:


> The soda habit is still giving me trouble, but for the most part I've confined it to Monday nights, at bible study, because that is when it's most tempting.



*oh the irony of that.   Seriously though Cathie.  Cutting back to once a week is a huge step in the right direction.  I'm a firm believer in long term lifestyle, not *quick fix* crash diet.  Small, positive changes that you can live with all add up.  Hang in there!*



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Off to court with Karen to serve as moral support for her last part of this ordeal and then out to lunch.*



*Yes - I'll go back and look at that pigeon again.  Enjoy lunch! 

I'm trying to get caught up on some paperwork. bleh.  Hate paperwork. *


----------



## adsrtw

Crazy busy today.  We are prepping for our sale celebration.  We are our own company again.  Champagne tomorrow too.


----------



## cathie1327

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have the same soda habit! Sorry your not perkey, I hope things get better for you. !!





AKASnowWhite said:


> *oh the irony of that.   Seriously though Cathie.  Cutting back to once a week is a huge step in the right direction.  I'm a firm believer in long term lifestyle, not *quick fix* crash diet.  Small, positive changes that you can live with all add up.  Hang in there!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes - I'll go back and look at that pigeon again.  Enjoy lunch!
> 
> I'm trying to get caught up on some paperwork. bleh.  Hate paperwork. *



Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I really should quit hidng myself from people like you when I get in my funks and embrace it instead...I'll learn one day? lol 

And I guess I didn't see it that way....even if I had a soda a day now (which I DEFINITELY don't plan on doing!) it's better than the three cans a day I was consuming before! I think if I am able to confine it to once or twice a week it is something I can live with. I have gotten to the point that I really can't stand the super sugary brands, like Dr. Pepper or Mountain Dew. I really can only drink something like sprite now. Drinking the super sugary stuff makes me feel like I'm gonna yak the instant I drink it. (not that sprite isn't still sugary lol) What was that someone said about your body rejecting stuff? I think it was Kat? It is amazing how much that happens and we don't even notice it's taking place!

Start back to school tonight so avoiding the vending machines is going to be huge for me. I'm getting to the point though, that I don't crave the chocolate and sweet crap as much as I used to. I guess that falls into the body rejecting category too. Still can't turn down a good home baked from scratch cake though lol. The next few months are going to be hard for that. Mom's birthday cake this month, Valentines cake for Carlos next month (make him one every year), Dad's birthday cake in March and my good friend's wedding cake I'm doing, Easter cake in April, and Carlos's birthday in May....Wowza. Going to have to feed all the cake shavings to the dog or something so I don't eat them haha! Especially considering I'll probably have a peice or two at each event lol 

My new class schedule tonight too, while it will be brutal is going to require lots of FAST walking between classes to get there in time. YAY for required exercise!


----------



## cathie1327

3DisneyKids said:


> A wet, sloppy, slushy, muddy, 4.5 mile run done.  One more cardio workout to go.



Kudos to you for running in the mud! I'd have resorted to the treadmill, I'm such a wimp lol!


----------



## zigzagzerr

cathie1327 said:


> Start back to school tonight so avoiding the vending machines is going to be huge for me. I'm getting to the point though, that I don't crave the chocolate and sweet crap as much as I used to. I guess that falls into the body rejecting category too. Still can't turn down a good home baked from scratch cake though lol.



Hi Cathie!

I am a firm believer that when you splurge (and you should splurge once in awhile), you should always go for something you just LOVE. Something worth the calories. A baked from scratch cake sounds perfect. Just my opinion.... 

My aerobics class yesterday went well - now that the community center is actually putting fliers around and marketing the class, we're getting tons more people, and a lot more new students. So it's awesome!

Food has been going okay for me this week, and hopefully will continue that way. I think we have finally finished eating all the leftover Christmas candy, so that helps too!   

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm very late eating breakfast today.   Yikes.  So for breakfast today, it's soup and a tuna pouch. 

We had to scrape tape from the cubes last night.  Fingers hate me!!


----------



## poppinspal

Hi everyone! Hope you all are having a good day so far. The kids here at work have been a little crazy but they're all down for naps now, thankfully. I seem to be on track with water today, for the first time this week. 

Off to eat lunch. I'd post what I'm eating but I can't remember what I grabbed as I ran out the door at 7 this morning. What a day. Lol


----------



## HockeyKat

3 miles done, in 43 min.   So in this battle of Kat vs the f'in treadmill, Kat WON!  The first 20 min were torturous (and filled with, wth do people DO this??), but the last 20 went by pretty quickly.

I was doing run 1, walk 4, except for one interval (min 29-34)... I ran for 5 minutes straight!!!  

I have never been able to manage more than 3 min before, and I was in much better shape then, so I am pretty happy.   

Oh, and for Glee fans, the "Life would suck without you" song in the finale is a great 4.7-4.9 running pace.  


Now, off to eat lunch.   Breakfast was a 60 cal dannon yogurt and 1/2 cup of trader joe's fiber cereal (60 cals).   Lunch is a fine selection from my stash of cube cabinet soup.   They brought in free pizza for a lunch meeting from my fav pizza place, and I skipped it and went to the gym immediately after the meeting.    

Paula, I am now with you on that dark side somewhere, I think...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> 3 miles done, in 43 min.   So in this battle of Kat vs the f'in treadmill, Kat WON!  The first 20 min were torturous (and filled with, wth do people DO this??), but the last 20 went by pretty quickly.
> 
> I was doing run 1, walk 4, except for one interval (min 29-34)... I ran for 5 minutes straight!!!
> 
> I have never been able to manage more than 3 min before, and I was in much better shape then, so I am pretty happy.
> 
> Oh, and for Glee fans, the "Life would suck without you" song in the finale is a great 4.7-4.9 running pace.
> 
> 
> Now, off to eat lunch.   Breakfast was a 60 cal dannon yogurt and 1/2 cup of trader joe's fiber cereal (60 cals).   Lunch is a fine selection from my stash of cube cabinet soup.   They brought in free pizza for a lunch meeting from my fav pizza place, and I skipped it and went to the gym immediately after the meeting.
> 
> Paula, I am now with you on that dark side somewhere, I think...



WOW Kat, you are on fire! 3miles and skipped pizza, you are my hero!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all are having a good day so far. The kids here at work have been a little crazy but they're all down for naps now, thankfully. I seem to be on track with water today, for the first time this week.
> 
> Off to eat lunch. I'd post what I'm eating but I can't remember what I grabbed as I ran out the door at 7 this morning. What a day. Lol



Hi Meg, hope you had a nice lunch, I had salad, after last night I should not eat for a week. 
P/S I LOVE Nap Time!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So I looked it up on line, there is a meeting in a chruch by my house tonight, 
Should I go? Is it worth it? do you guys do it online? Do you buy the month pass? 

What is the best deal and is it really worth it?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> 3 miles done, in 43 min.   So in this battle of Kat vs the f'in treadmill, Kat WON!  The first 20 min were torturous (and filled with, wth do people DO this??), but the last 20 went by pretty quickly.
> 
> I was doing run 1, walk 4, except for one interval (min 29-34)... I ran for 5 minutes straight!!!



* Awesome pace Kat!  I always seem to fight that inner head battle for the first 20 minutes.  Major head games for me. *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So I looked it up on line, there is a meeting in a chruch by my house tonight,
> Should I go? Is it worth it? do you guys do it online? Do you buy the month pass?
> 
> What is the best deal and is it really worth it?



*hmmm.  Well, I lost 45lbs following the WW plan, going to meetings in person.  I've kept *most* of it off for 10 years, but seem to gain a bit thru the holidays and then struggle to take it back off.  I've been able to shed the extra in the past by following the WW plan without the meetings, BUT  I always had some other sounce of accountablilty.  If I don't have to weigh in or show someone my journal I am just not as successful.  So my vote is go the old-school "in person" route - at least until you get things rolling.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kat, such the dark side!!! That's awesome!


Jo, yes, I go to meetings.  I buy the monthly pass, too.  I think meetings are essential.  Like Nancy said, that's how she lost her weight.  You might not need it for maintaining.  But when you get there, you can figure that out. 

Try the meeting.  You might have to go around to meetings and times to find the one that works for you.  I did, but it's worth it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Kat*--awesome job!

*Jo*--listen to *Nancy and Liz*, they know their sh*t when it comes to WW.  Nancy lost 45 pounds and Liz lost 80.  They are total rock stars on that program.  As for me, I do it only online.  I would love to go to meetings, but all of the ones in my area are run by the same guy and I loathe him.  But I only have 10-15 pounds to lose and already have really good habits, so it may not be critical for me.  However, if I keep going along and don't lose, then I will just swallow it and go to the meetings.  I figure I can just sit there and stare daggers at the idiot running the meeting and take all of the good stuff from the other aspects of meetings.

But here's the thing--you are NEW to this.  You have lots of questions (which is great) and it will be most beneficial if you have a place to go to get all of your questions answered by experienced professionals.

*As for me*--WOO HOO, double cardio DONE.  Did the 4.5 mile run earlier and then did an hour on the elliptical (but only at level 7--legs were too tired for 9!).  I am finishing water now.  And I have tracked...but am having problems.  *LIZ*--I went out to a local place for lunch.  How the heck to I figure out the points for what I ate?  (Veggie humus wrap--ate just over half of it and a very small portion of fries.)

And I don't know if I have mentioned it or not, but I am going on two weeks without booze!  I'll make it to three weeks, and then once Jeff comes home, the wine will find me!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Ooops...still have to do core.  I plan on doing it during Idol, but Nancy and Paula, you are officially on duty.  *


----------



## adsrtw

Stole 40 mind for a walk.  Be back after shower and a hairdo.  Yep getting ready for tomorrow the night before.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm home from Court.  After another entire day of sitting around (or in my case pacing, because I simply couldn't sit any longer) we were finally called into the courtroom at 3:45pm.  They had settled.  I'm done.  Good news, yet somewhat disappointing at the same time.  I had come to grips with the whole thing and was actually looking forward to seeing the process work.



Refresh me on court.  I feel like I've missed a backstory.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Off topic.  I'm leaving for WDW is two days!



Tomorrow?  Yipee!  Have fun Liz.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> It's the happiest place in the world!
> 
> Man, am I tired.  Ugh.
> 
> Anyhoo.  Jo, sending you potty training PM.



Is is wrong that I'm curious about the potty training technique.  It can't be.  It's just insatiable curiousity.  

Hey Cutie - I miss you - is it wrong cutie?  



HockeyKat said:


> The hash was crispy??  Recipe!!



I stared at this for the longest time.  So many places to go.   



adsrtw said:


> I adore bleu cheese.  Oh, who am I kidding?  I just adore cheese (well, most of them anyway).



um yum.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  or should I say afternoon - its 12.26 here!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the day of 55.5 WW points! That was a bad day - 3 days worth of points in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do bummock clenches whilst standing at the train station. Its no wonder no-one wants to talk to me!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Bummock clenches.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Good morning!!!  Sitting at the doctor's office waiting for him to look at my wrist.  I think it is tendinitis, but who knows.  All I know is that the pain is getting worse and it is stating to wreck havoc on my workotuts.  Pushups and inchworms are so not fun.
> 
> Anyways - have a great day today everyone and focus on those goals.



Oh Paula.  Hope it's better soon.  

And didn't miss he's not going to come to your house.  So true.  But unfortunately that's exactly why I stay home.    Yes sorry state.  But thanks. You're right.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Yesterdays diet was the awful. I can't even say out loud what I ate for dinner. Stressful day at work.
> 
> 
> Today is a new day, I have a salad for lunch, just lettuce, cucumbers and a little bit of cheese.
> 
> DH is home with the kids, so no need to pick up from a sitter, as soon as I get in the door, I will be on that treadmill.
> 
> Goals for today
> #1 To not take boss's miserable attitude personal. Just be glad I am not her
> #2 Water, I pretty much have that down
> #3 No treats, Sweets, or POP
> #4 TREADMILL!!!! or Elliptical when I am watching Idol at Disney.



New day.  And I see you  followed that Jo.  We concentrate so much on what we don't do well for a day and forget the success of the other days.  Hard to get a balance on that.  



cathie1327 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just a drive by, to let you all know I haven't forgotten you, just not feeling particularly motivated or perky lately with not a lot of positive things to say and don't want to be a downer becuase ya'll are like a steam train, I am so in awe of all you ladies  So much progress and good news......Congrats and keep it up!
> 
> Goals have been hit and miss. The soda habit is still giving me trouble, but for the most part I've confined it to Monday nights, at bible study, because that is when it's most tempting. Starting next week, I go to school MOnday nights, so we'll see what happens there...water has been pretty much consistently good.
> 
> This week I started going back to the abs classes they offer at work...Tuesdays and Thursdays. I am hoping/thinking this will be a good platform for me to jump off of to get a regular exercise regimen going.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.



Hi Cathie.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> Off to court with Karen to serve as moral support for her last part of this ordeal and then out to lunch.*



Interesting  - I was just thinking about Karen and how things were with her and with you both.  Hope it went well.  Long haul!  



3DisneyKids said:


> I would love to go to meetings, but all of the ones in my area are run by the same guy and I loathe him.  ]




OMG.   

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Kat*  LOVED hearing about the audition.  So happy for you and still envious.  

Yeah!


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi Megan.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*LOVE it when Lisa posts!

The Cutie is fine.  She'll e-mail when she can.  

Yes, Liz leaves tomorrow!  AND, she is a total rock star because she really needed to pack but she went to the gym instead!  

Karen is fine, for the most part.  And yes, it has been a long haul.  All of the legal stuff is, fortunately, now done.  But the emotional piece is still there.  Her ex is swinging wildly between being awful and being decent and Karen is having such a hard time since she never knows what she is going to encounter whenever she drops the kids off, etc.  Otherwise, though, she is fine.  We went out to lunch after court and had a really nice time.  Of course, she was drinking wine at noon, so...*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> How the heck to I figure out the points for what I ate?  (Veggie humus wrap--ate just over half of it and a very small portion of fries.)
> 
> *Using a reference like foodcount.com or a national restaurant chains nutritional info I usually try to find something as similar as possible and estimate.  Is there anything you can compare it to?*
> 
> And I don't know if I have mentioned it or not, but I am going on two weeks without booze!  I'll make it to three weeks, and then once Jeff comes home, the wine will find me!



*2 weeks? YOU?  OMG that's huge. Stephen had a rather significant glass (tumbler?) of Bailey's tonight.  I had water. Plain.  Not even any lemon  The phrase "nail your @ss to the wagon" kept going thru my head *




adsrtw said:


> Stole 40 mind for a walk.  Be back after shower and a hairdo.  Yep getting ready for tomorrow the night before.



* Did your new shoes arrive yet?*



3DisneyKids said:


> *LOVE it when Lisa posts!
> *



*ME TOO!

Which reminds me, Lisa.  Somehow I lost your post.  Hmpf.  But your question was about court.  I had jury duty, and was chosen as an alternate juror for a trial that was supposed to start yesterday.  Instead, they "settled", so I was dismissed.*


----------



## adsrtw

Not yet Nancy.  I can't wait.  The store said it could be about 7 business days.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Erika - you better get that core done.  I'm trusting you now!  One of my goals for tomorrow is to get more sleep, so I'm headed to bed early tonight.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I signed up for WW tonight, I get 25 points, so now you all know how fat I am HA HA!!! I did the monthly pass. 

I so want to loose more weight than the instructor. is it wrong?

The hard part, is how do you figure what the points are for things that don't have a label. DH is making Pot Roast tomorrow, (he's home from work)
So what would be the points on that? 

I know its going to take a while to get the points thing down, but I know I am going to rock it.!!!! I have had enough of just feeling crappy. I know I will feel better when I loose some weight. The last time I worked out was Monday, But I have had NO POP today. 3 days in a row no pop. AND no Tea today just water and hot tea with nothing in it 


Thank you all for your help... I still have next years 1/2 to train for. 

Side note, Dad is doing really really well, He see's the doc tomorrow and I think he will get the ok to drive. But he is still smoking, a few a day he says. 


Oh one last thing, potty training, she did so so good all day, in the potty, dry diaper at nap, (I know DH, should not have put it on at nap) then about a half hour ago he peeded on the floor, first time all day. So she is in her room so sad, cus she wants to lay with me and I told her no cus she peed the floor. My poor baby...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *2 weeks? YOU?  OMG that's huge. Stephen had a rather significant glass (tumbler?) of Bailey's tonight.  I had water. Plain.  Not even any lemon  The phrase "nail your @ss to the wagon" kept going thru my head *
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]



*Yes, ME!  I know, right?!!?  I am actually glad to detoxify.  OMG, the holidays--I totally drank my weight on a regular basis!

And on the wagon--you have your whistle, I get a hammer.  Word.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> Erika - you better get that core done.  I'm trusting you now!  One of my goals for tomorrow is to get more sleep, so I'm headed to bed early tonight.



*DONE.    Thanks.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Way to go, Jo!  That is a great step!  I hope you find WW helpful.  It DOES work.

As for the training...I let my kids have pull-ups just at bed time (not nap) for the first several months after they were dry.  Made all of the difference.  They were perfect all day, and if they had an accident at night, it was no big deal.  And they quickly learned to stay dry through the night.  And my girls trained at 18 mos. and my son at 26 mos.


----------



## adsrtw

It's not even 9pm and I am completely exhausted.


----------



## adsrtw

3DisneyKids said:


> Way to go, Jo!  That is a great step!  I hope you find WW helpful.  It DOES work.
> 
> As for the training...I let my kids have pull-ups just at bed time (not nap) for the first several months after they were dry.  Made all of the difference.  They were perfect all day, and if they had an accident at night, it was no big deal.  And they quickly learned to stay dry through the night.  And my girls trained at 18 mos. and my son at 26 mos.



Oh my gosh E, aren't girls great!  Taylor was by 18 months and Ryan was almost 2 1/2.  It was torture!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> It's not even 9pm and I am completely exhausted.


*
It's all of the extra exercise.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> Oh my gosh E, aren't girls great!  Taylor was by 18 months and Ryan was almost 2 1/2.  It was torture!



*And in typical Cammie fashion...we took off her diaper and sat her on the toilet.  She went...and that was it.  NEVER had an accident.  Only Cammie.  Potty trained in 2 minutes.  Done.    Thank GOD for that child!  Otherwise I would be in the asylum by now.*


----------



## poppinspal

Kat-I tend to like random stuff to run to, I need music that makes me feel good not music that is a certain pace. But I LOVE having some of the music from Glee to dance to.

Jo-I always feel like I'm catching my breath during nap time, I'm sure you know the feeling. I've never done WW so I can't help you with the points but I'm happy that you made it to the meeting! Your poor baby, the potty training will come together soon I'm sure. 

Hi Lisa! (they need a smile that waves!)

So I wasn't feeling up for a workout today, so much so that I decided to stay at work an extra 30 minutes and play with the kiddies more. But I got home and did it. I'm exhausted but I'm glad I did it! Is it silly to say that tonight I almost feel as if I'm getting more in shape? Like I can feel my body changing. I figure if there are any people who'd understand that then it'd be you amazing ladies.


----------



## adsrtw

3DisneyKids said:


> *And in typical Cammie fashion...we took off her diaper and sat her on the toilet.  She went...and that was it.  NEVER had an accident.  Only Cammie.  Potty trained in 2 minutes.  Done.    Thank GOD for that child!  Otherwise I would be in the asylum by now.*



Love it!  Wow.

I hope everybody is doing well tonight.  I'm heading for bed.


----------



## goofyfan-12

HockeyKat said:


> 3 miles done, in 43 min.   So in this battle of Kat vs the f'in treadmill, Kat WON!  The first 20 min were torturous (and filled with, wth do people DO this??), but the last 20 went by pretty quickly.
> 
> I was doing run 1, walk 4, except for one interval (min 29-34)... I ran for 5 minutes straight!!!
> 
> I have never been able to manage more than 3 min before, and I was in much better shape then, so I am pretty happy.
> 
> Oh, and for Glee fans, the "Life would suck without you" song in the finale is a great 4.7-4.9 running pace.
> 
> 
> Now, off to eat lunch.   Breakfast was a 60 cal dannon yogurt and 1/2 cup of trader joe's fiber cereal (60 cals).   Lunch is a fine selection from my stash of cube cabinet soup.   They brought in free pizza for a lunch meeting from my fav pizza place, and I skipped it and went to the gym immediately after the meeting.
> 
> Paula, I am now with you on that dark side somewhere, I think...



Welcome to the party Kat!!!  So not worthy on the running thing that you have going on...



3DisneyKids said:


> *Ooops...still have to do core.  I plan on doing it during Idol, but Nancy and Paula, you are officially on duty.  *



Um - is it done yet?  I think I have given you enough of a chance here...



AKASnowWhite said:


> Erika - you better get that core done.  I'm trusting you now!  One of my goals for tomorrow is to get more sleep, so I'm headed to bed early tonight.



Nancy - I am on it...

The diagnosis is radial tendonitis of the wrist.  I have some anti-inflammatories to take, I need to get a brace to wear at night and I have to do some modifications to my training program (yes, I think I may get a break on inchworms for a few weeks).  It is annoying, but it is not going to stop me.  Had to laugh as my doctor read my face and said basically - "no, this does not give you an excuse to stop training.  Just make a few changes and ice it when you are done.  You have come too far to stop now."  Still laughing because he read my mind.  Now, I have to break the news to Jesse tomorrow and I doubt he will be happy about it.  

Cathie - stop hiding.  You will find support here.

I am exhausted and heading for bed...


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, awesome on joining Weight Watchers!!  It's a great program and can teach you a lot.  

I figure out calories by weighing and measuring, and using an online program like fitday or sparkpeople to find the calories of each ingredient, then do the math.   I think WW has a points calculator as well.  

Paula, bummer on the wrist, but yay! that it won't stop your training.

Megan, I know EXACTLY what you mean about the body changing thing.   Also, that Glee song has a great pace *and* makes me feel good... I loved the half-season finale and that song just makes me remember it and smile.  

Lisa, thanks.  

E, I have to remember that about core every day.   My abs sure could use some work.    

EE, I know what you mean about being tired.   Definitely the exercise.   It makes me sleep better, too.   

Thanks for all the congrats on the running!  


Goals for today:
Calories, under
Gym, pwned
Water, 100 oz
Calcium and multi


----------



## cathie1327

goofyfan-12 said:


> Cathie - stop hiding.  You will find support here.



 Thanks Paula


----------



## cathie1327

I had a whole huge thing typed out about everything ugly going on lately, that I needed to get out (I missed therapy this week because I had to have some dental work done that day) but decided I didn't really need to post it, just typing was good to get it out. Thanks ladies for being here for me. Still flustered over some of it, but letting it go as most of it is things I can do nothing about.

Down 2 lbs from last week. That makes my total loss on my new plan 5 total now! I've earned myself a pedi and mani 

Got some SEVERE motivation today....started spring classes and my intro to psych class is in a big lecture hall with just rows of chairs that have the little desk/table things that fold down over the chair....I was so uncomfortable because I BARELY fit in between the desk thing and in the chair. BIG dose of motivation.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon!

Just a flyby stealth post - im at work!

Goals are going well so far - tracking, water and exercise are going great. What I can't get onboard with is catching up on sleep! 

Hope everyones having a great day! I'll be able to post more later!

JO - Yes, if you can get to a meeting I highly recommend it, for definite! You can learn some good stuff there, and they are a constant help with points, tracking etc.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies, 

Quick Question, 
when tracking on WW.com, how do I know if my 30min walk/run is Low or Moderate exercise? WW.com gave me 2 points extra, is that right?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly - you better?  I hope so!!!

Jo - WW has online points info as well as the books. Serving size is a big deal, so make sure you know the portion size.  i have a scale and measure things, too. WW has serving spoons that are really measuring spoons - they look nice and they are easy to use!

As for walking, look at the activity tracker.  Was it on the treadmill?  How fast was it?  you have to put in all that info.  Then it wil tell you. But 2pts sounds right. I get 25 pts, too!

Megan - I think it's AWESOME that you feel your body changing!  And, I am carrying my vitamins as you suggested!  My real problem is that I think about taking them when I'm drinking caffeine, and that's a no-no.

E - I can do the point breakdown for you.  Forgot to say that. Call me!

I weighed myself this morning, bc I'm leaving and want motivation.  Well, you know I weight at night after eating and while fully clothed, right?  Well, this morning I was 4lbs down from my Monday night weight.  OMG.  What a reason to shut my pie hole this weekend!  Dole whip, my a$$.  I'll drink my calories, for sure, but I officially swearing off dessert and Mickey shaped bars and other park junk.  Except popcorn.  How I love it!  

Hey, Kat, E, what are the best beers there for me to drink?  Can't remember what we were sucking down a year ago!   

Nancy - OMG on the no alcohol!  WOW!!!!!

Paula - nothing is going to stop you!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Best, or lowest calorie?  

Hmm.  Moosehead in Canada, Bass or Stella in England, Kirin in Japan, Sam in America (love the Oktoberfest but it's out of season),  Beck's in Germany, Dos Equis (or a margarita) in Mexico, whatever the amber ale is in Animal Kingdom...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hmm, both!  What did we drink in England?  Bass?  The girl knew our name - remember, E?


----------



## HockeyKat

Almost everything I mentioned, except Sam Adams and Bass, is roughly 150 cals in a 12 oz bottle.   Sam and Bass are probably more like 180 cals in 12 oz.    I believe that Disney beers are 20 oz.  

Light beer tends toward 100 cals in 12 oz... your Miller and Bud lights.  Margaritas, of course, are very high calorie (sugar!!).


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Wow, Disney pours 20 oz?  I would have thought they poured 16.  I'm liking this trip even more.  Where is the Disney Beer site?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo - WW has online points info as well as the books. Serving size is a big deal, so make sure you know the portion size.  i have a scale and measure things, too. WW has serving spoons that are really measuring spoons - they look nice and they are easy to use!
> 
> As for walking, look at the activity tracker.  Was it on the treadmill?  How fast was it?  you have to put in all that info.  Then it wil tell you. But 2pts sounds right. I get 25 pts, too!
> 
> !!!



I did see the spoons last night, I am thinking of getting the dinning out book. I think I will have a hard time with points when I make dinner, like tonight DH is making pot roast, I went to the recipe builder and it said 15points, OMG, that is a lot for some meat and a few pieces of potatoes. 

I a will apologize now for the 100 questions I will be asking you about WW.!!

Have the most wonderful time on vacation!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I did see the spoons last night, I am thinking of getting the dinning out book. I think I will have a hard time with points when I make dinner, like tonight DH is making pot roast, I went to the recipe builder and it said 15points, OMG, that is a lot for some meat and a few pieces of potatoes.
> 
> I a will apologize now for the 100 questions I will be asking you about WW.!!
> 
> Have the most wonderful time on vacation!



Thanks!

Pot roast shouldn't be 15 points!  You did the recipe builder?  WOW.  Maybe the meat could be leaner?  And the potatoes should be only 1 or 2 points. You'll learn how to make all your home recipes a little lighter.  I eat my husband's homemade meatballs!  They're not 8 points - we have them down to 3.  And I have broccolli and cavetelli for 5pts, and pot roast for 5 per serving!  Even shrimp scampi for 8, pasta included.

You'll get it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I just need to start by saying my @ss is KILLING me  Yesterdays walk hit muscles that I am so not accustomed to, and this morning Erin brutalized me with lower body work. I may have to cry.*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I signed up for WW tonight.....
> 
> The hard part, is how do you figure what the points are for things that don't have a label. DH is making Pot Roast tomorrow, (he's home from work)
> So what would be the points on that?



*Congrats on signing up for WW.  I personally love the points system.  As for looking things up, try www.foodcount.com  type in your food (in this case pot roast) and it will come up with some options from which can choose the best fit for what you are having.  Then, you can select the "amount".  For something like pot roast I'd be inclined to have it give me the info for a 1 ounce portion, then I could calculate how many points I'm willing to "spend" on pot roast and figure out how many ounces that translates to.  Then when dinner time comes around you'll already know that you have allotted yourself 3 ounces of pot roast for example.  Pop it on a food scale to make sure you're getting the appropriate serving size and you are good to go!*



3DisneyKids said:


> *And on the wagon--you have your whistle, I get a hammer.  Word.*



* Look out people.  Erika has aquired a HAMMER *




cathie1327 said:


> Down 2 lbs from last week. That makes my total loss on my new plan 5 total now! I've earned myself a pedi and mani




* Keep up the good work Cathie!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> when tracking on WW.com, how do I know if my 30min walk/run is Low or Moderate exercise? WW.com gave me 2 points extra, is that right?



I have the "old school points booster" slide rule that is used to determine the extra activity points.  For determining your intensity level it says:

*Light: *light activities that do not make you sweat.  Examples include stretching or walking at a leisurely pace

*Moderate*: Activities that probably make you break a sweat.  Examples include walking at a fast pace or biking

*High:* Activities that make you sweat. Examples include jogging, running, competitive swimming or biking.

From that, I think you need to decide where it falls for you personally.  I add in my own *"perceived exertion"* factor.  On a scale of 1-10, with 1 being sitting on the couch and 10 being the feeling I had when I hit the wall while running a marathon, where does my activity fall?  Easy breathing?  maybe I'm at 2-3 (light intensity).  sweating some, increased heart rate, harder breathing maybe I'm at a 4-6 (moderate intensity).  Face beet red, pouring sweat, can't catch my breath, heart rate thru the roof, I'm going to vomit at any moment, I'm probably in the 8-9 range (high intensity).  

Where you are now is not where you will be next week, or next month.  So today, your walk/jog may have been high for you. As your weight comes off and your fitness improves it will drop to a moderate and then even to a light.  To me, the activity points are very, very subjective. You have to go with how you truly feel about each and every workout. 

Hope that helps, at least a little bit!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hmm.  Face beet red, pouring sweat.   Sounds like me in the battle vs the treadmill.   You know the worst part?  My face turns beet red and STAYS that way for 1-2 hours.   

I don't get any breaks for exercise in my 1200 cal routine, though... the only thing I do is that every hour of "high" exertion should require 32 oz more water.  


Lately I have been making a really good pasta cream sauce by dumping 1 tbsp fat free half and half, 1 tbsp grated parmesan into the cooked pasta, and adding little bits of water until it gets creamy.    Yesterday I substituted goat cheese for the parm.  

I also use the Smart Taste pasta... 30 less calories per serving than regular, has added protein and fiber, and tastes the same.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I get that red face syndrome after my long runs too!  Not terribly attractive 

You make an excellent point about the water Kat.  Definitely an increase in water should be included with high intensity exercise.  Some people like to add G2 or similar to replace electrolytes.  I personally don't bother unless I have prolonged high intensity workouts.  Just water for me most days.

Your pasta has reminded me - I have a recipe for Jillian's Alfredo sauce.  Really cuts down on the fat & calories and is actually quite good!  I may have to pull it out.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pot roast shouldn't be 15 points!  You did the recipe builder?  WOW.  Maybe the meat could be leaner?  And the potatoes should be only 1 or 2 points. You'll learn how to make all your home recipes a little lighter.  I eat my husband's homemade meatballs!  They're not 8 points - we have them down to 3.  And I have broccolli and cavetelli for 5pts, and pot roast for 5 per serving!  Even shrimp scampi for 8, pasta included.
> 
> You'll get it!



He makes it with pot roast, we have a 2 .5 lbd one, potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, mushrooms (I dont eat the mushrooms) So not sure what I did wrong in the recipe builder


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

You ladies rock


----------



## cathie1327

Need an opinion from you smart savvy ladies!

Going out for dinner tonight with some girlfriends. We're going for Chinese. What's a good healthy option? I always get steamed rice with whatever I eat but it's kind of deceiving what is really a good healthy (or healthy considering where you are lol) option because of all the sauces and whatnot.


TIA!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Cathie - Broccoli and chicken!  Very low cal - even the sauce is low.

Jo - hmm, I'd have to try it.  I'd say up your serving sizes. From 4 to 6, maybe.  2.5lb of beef is a lot, and are you factoring in how lean it is?  Cut away the fat and it will weigh less - but, yes, weigh it, like Nancy said!

Okay, friends.  I'm heading to the airport in an hour.  I'll try to post from my trip!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Cathie - Broccoli and chicken!  Very low cal - even the sauce is low.
> 
> Jo - hmm, I'd have to try it.  I'd say up your serving sizes. From 4 to 6, maybe.  2.5lb of beef is a lot, and are you factoring in how lean it is?  Cut away the fat and it will weigh less - but, yes, weigh it, like Nancy said!
> 
> Okay, friends.  I'm heading to the airport in an hour.  I'll try to post from my trip!



Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

SeptemberGirl said:


> Okay, friends.  I'm heading to the airport in an hour.  I'll try to post from my trip!



Have a great trip! Enjoy.

Quick drive by to say hello! I hope everyone is having a good day today. So far I'm on target with water drinking and calories. I'll be playing hockey later tonight.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Have a fabulous time Liz!


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> I get that red face syndrome after my long runs too!  Not terribly attractive
> 
> You make an excellent point about the water Kat.  Definitely an increase in water should be included with high intensity exercise.  Some people like to add G2 or similar to replace electrolytes.  I personally don't bother unless I have prolonged high intensity workouts.  Just water for me most days.
> 
> Your pasta has reminded me - I have a recipe for Jillian's Alfredo sauce.  Really cuts down on the fat & calories and is actually quite good!  I may have to pull it out.



I would recommend against G2 or related beverages unless you are working out at high exertion for more than an hour.   Even then, you are likely better off with some sort of controlled calorie "fuel" and then complex carb + protein snack when you are finished.      

I have read studies that basically say Gatorade does exactly what we DON'T want for weight loss... help put back lost body mass, and help retain water.


----------



## HockeyKat

Have a great time Liz!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Have a fantastic time Liz! 

Ok another fly-by from me - Grey's Anatomy starts tonight (I know, we are so far behind!) and for months Ive avoided all spoilers - I don't know what has happened with George and Izzie and who dies! 

Bye for now!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Wow, can't believe that I haven't posted at all yet today!  Good day overall.  Two the three kids' rooms are done (in terms of paint), so I can start putting those back together tomorrow.

Got in a 4 mile run, still have to do core, and am well under my points for the day, so that will go well.  I am also under my water intake, but still have several hours to make that up.
*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hmm, both!  What did we drink in England?  Bass?  The girl knew our name - remember, E?



*OMG, she TOTALLY knew us!  So fun!  Kat gave you her selections for beer, I will add that when you are looking for low calorie beer that still retains a good alcohol content, I find Corona and Corona Light to be the best.  The Light has just about 100 calroies even but has the same alcohol content as the more caloric version.  Do you remember us TRACKING our BOOZE at Jelly Rolls?  Paula thought we were INSANE.  So much fun!
*



HockeyKat said:


> *I would recommend against G2 or related beverages unless you are working out at high exertion for more than an hour.  * Even then, you are likely better off with some sort of controlled calorie "fuel" and then complex carb + protein snack when you are finished.
> 
> I have read studies that basically say Gatorade does exactly what we DON'T want for weight loss... help put back lost body mass, and help retain water.



*Just noting the bold part.  If you are at high exertion for an hour or more, then G2 may be essential for you.  But like Nancy said, under an hour and I am good with just plain water.*


----------



## adsrtw

Hi guys, company relaunch is over.  we rocked the tour.  Had a great showing.  Back for more when I get to my computer.


----------



## poppinspal

I'm off to hockey. I'm going to try to make myself shower when I get home instead of in the morning. I think it might work better. This 10-11 ice time is a killer, especially after a ten hour day. But this is my favorite workout of the week.


----------



## goofyfan-12

3DisneyKids said:


> *OMG, she TOTALLY knew us!  So fun!  Kat gave you her selections for beer, I will add that when you are looking for low calorie beer that still retains a good alcohol content, I find Corona and Corona Light to be the best.  The Light has just about 100 calroies even but has the same alcohol content as the more caloric version.  Do you remember us TRACKING our BOOZE at Jelly Rolls?  Paula thought we were INSANE.  So much fun!
> 
> 
> Um - I was the one who was paranoid about what I was eating since I was determined not to gain weight on the trip.  Oh and I was right there drinking with you!
> 
> Just noting the bold part.  If you are at high exertion for an hour or more, then G2 may be essential for you.  But like Nancy said, under an hour and I am good with just plain water.*


*

I use plain water for the majority of my workouts.   I only use gatorade if I am doubling up on my weight lifting and doing an intense cardio workout (like spinning) right after.  Even then, it is about 1/3 of a bottle and it is back to water.



adsrtw said:



			Hi guys, company relaunch is over.  we rocked the tour.  Had a great showing.  Back for more when I get to my computer.
		
Click to expand...


Whoo hoo...  Congrats!

Jo - so glad to see that you are embracing WW.  I am loving the info that is being shared.

Meg - have fun at hockey tonight.

Nancy - made it to JC tonight and it wasn't pretty.  Gained 1.4 pounds.  I guess eating take out and restaurant food for a week's worth of dinners will do that to you.  Oh well - it is a new week right?

E - core workout?  Just wondering 

Had a great workout w/ Jesse tonight and did a 50 minute walk afterwards.  Feeling a bit tired, but not too bad.  Have to stay up late tonight as I am working the night shift tomorrow and want to sleep in if I can.

I'll check in a little later.*


----------



## adsrtw

I will be so glad when this week is over (that will be around noon Saturday - my rotation to work).  I'm having an off week on food/booze, but hanging in there on exercising (fitting a few rounds of stairs in at work on top of regular work outs).  So tired and pretty much brain dead.  So I will just say, Hi Everybody and Good Night!


----------



## lisaviolet

I just lost an entire post.  You know when it says you're not logged in when you effin' are.  Usually I can arrow back.  

I don't have it in me to do it again. Usually I trick it back.   But of course not tonight when it was a brilliant lovely multi post.    Maybe tomorrow.  I feel like crying.  Bad day.  No big deal.  Just very horrid bad day.  Bad bad day.   

 to  all.

May the sun shine in my head tomorrow.  May it shine.    May it shine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> I'm off to hockey. I'm going to try to make myself shower when I get home instead of in the morning. I think it might work better. This 10-11 ice time is a killer, especially after a ten hour day. But this is my favorite workout of the week.



Yeah, my Thurs night is a 9:30-10:30 skills class, then 10:30-11:30 pickup game.   I have only made it to 11 on the pickup game this week and last, though.

It's too much of a pain to go home and then back out, so I stay at work until 8:30 and go from there.  


Tonight I realized too late (didn't bring enough food to work for dinner) that I was *way* under calories, like I was at 750-800 for the day kind of under.   

Question:  Is it alright to have a snack when I get home at 11:30PM and go to bed at 12:30ish?   I did tonight, had a bagel sandwich with egg beaters and lowfat bacon (to get some protein in), that was about 200 cals.   



Lisa,


----------



## poppinspal

HockeyKat said:


> Question:  Is it alright to have a snack when I get home at 11:30PM and go to bed at 12:30ish?   I did tonight, had a bagel sandwich with egg beaters and lowfat bacon (to get some protein in), that was about 200 cals.



I have come home from hockey every week and been hungry. Today I brought some carrots and snacked on them during the drive home. I'm sure most people wouldn't eat that late but I hate waking up Friday mornings starving. And I had the calories to spare. (Not that carrots are high calorie.)

So I'm sure no one would be shocked to know this but I realized something today that made me happy. My running has really improved in the last few weeks and tonight was my best night of hockey this winter. I played an hour of hockey with only two subs and only took about 6 minutes worth of breaks. I'm tired but I wasn't huffing and puffing.

Oh and does hockey make my bum feel good! They don't lie when they say it works your butt muscles! 

Night all.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*sigh*  Liz is in WDW right now!  Core.  Word.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *LOVE it when Lisa posts!
> 
> Karen is fine, for the most part.  And yes, it has been a long haul.  All of the legal stuff is, fortunately, now done.  But the emotional piece is still there.  Her ex is swinging wildly between being awful and being decent and Karen is having such a hard time since she never knows what she is going to encounter whenever she drops the kids off, etc.  Otherwise, though, she is fine.  We went out to lunch after court and had a really nice time.  Of course, she was drinking wine at noon, so...*





AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> ME TOO!
> 
> Which reminds me, Lisa.  Somehow I lost your post.  Hmpf.  But your question was about court.  I had jury duty, and was chosen as an alternate juror for a trial that was supposed to start yesterday.  Instead, they "settled", so I was dismissed.*


*

Well let me put Erika in my front pocket and Nancy in my back and just call it a day.  I would just have to remember to take you out when I sit down Nancy.  Boy that would be awful.  

Erika - I had no idea everything took so long.  Ignorance is bliss.  Good to hear that's she's doing okay.

Nancy - yeah.  I was scared that we were losing you to a trial.  



3DisneyKids said:



And in typical Cammie fashion...we took off her diaper and sat her on the toilet.  She went...and that was it.  NEVER had an accident.  Only Cammie.  Potty trained in 2 minutes.  Done.    Thank GOD for that child!  Otherwise I would be in the asylum by now.

Click to expand...


What a surprise.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:



			I signed up for WW tonight, I get 25 points, so now you all know how fat I am HA HA!!! I did the monthly pass. 

...
		
Click to expand...


JO!  Shaking my head while smiling.  



poppinspal said:



			Hi Lisa! (they need a smile that waves!)


.
		
Click to expand...


Well let me see.  Hmmmm. I'l see what I can do.  







goofyfan-12 said:



			It is annoying, but it is not going to stop me. 
.
		
Click to expand...


Of course it's not.   

Loved the doctor's comments.  



cathie1327 said:



			I had a whole huge thing typed out about everything ugly going on lately, that I needed to get out (I missed therapy this week because I had to have some dental work done that day) but decided I didn't really need to post it, just typing was good to get it out. Thanks ladies for being here for me. Still flustered over some of it, but letting it go as most of it is things I can do nothing about.

Down 2 lbs from last week. That makes my total loss on my new plan 5 total now! I've earned myself a pedi and mani 

Got some SEVERE motivation today....started spring classes and my intro to psych class is in a big lecture hall with just rows of chairs that have the little desk/table things that fold down over the chair....I was so uncomfortable because I BARELY fit in between the desk thing and in the chair. BIG dose of motivation.
		
Click to expand...


 on the loss Cathie.  



DisneyGalUK said:



Good Afternoon!

Click to expand...


Good Evening Kelly!  

  I was going to say you're fast asleep but look at the time wakey wakey. 

So 

Good Morning Kelly!



AKASnowWhite said:



 




 Look out people.  Erika has aquired a HAMMER 


]

Click to expand...



Come on Nancy.  White girls can't jump and you know she has to jump to do any real damage.  Unless she goes all Tonya Harding on us.  



HockeyKat said:



			Hmm.  Face beet red, pouring sweat.   Sounds like me in the battle vs the treadmill.   You know the worst part?  My face turns beet red and STAYS that way for 1-2 hours.   

.
		
Click to expand...


Ummm born pink white face.  



cathie1327 said:



			Need an opinion from you smart savvy ladies!

Going out for dinner tonight with some girlfriends. We're going for Chinese. What's a good healthy option? I always get steamed rice with whatever I eat but it's kind of deceiving what is really a good healthy (or healthy considering where you are lol) option because of all the sauces and whatnot.


TIA! 

Click to expand...


I was going to say pick what you love the most and eat less but you're already digesting at this point.  



AKASnowWhite said:



Have a fabulous time Liz!

Click to expand...


Yes!  I wonder how their night was - lovely. So jealous.  Have fun!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - well?  Forget getting ready for work.  Come DIS.  

Did you think Grey's first episode was a snorefest?    It's not a great season. At all.  I'm sorry.   However, tonight let me tell you - it made me think about right and wrong and how close they are  and choices and how we all are delusional in why we think we do things.  

And I ADORED Owen tonight.  ADORED.    I've got to be kissed by him.  Or some reasonable facsimile.    Kelly please run up to Scotland and see if he has any brothers.   Go. Run.   

It's not his looks really - it's just a je ne sais quoi.  He has a certain sumtin'.  


Newbies!  Alert!  Mother country Kelly is only able to see episode one of this season so far so if you watch Grey's no telling her that Owen was hot tonight or any other tidbits.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Mornin' Ladies 




goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - made it to JC tonight and it wasn't pretty.  Gained 1.4 pounds.  I guess eating take out and restaurant food for a week's worth of dinners will do that to you.  Oh well - it is a new week right?



*I think that the salt content is one of the biggest problems I have with restaurant food.  I can make the healthier choices, but my body is not accustomed to all that sodium.  Hopefully your body will purge the excess in the next few days and you'll be right back on track!

And what's this with "evening shift"? *



adsrtw said:


> I'm having an off week on food/booze, but hanging in there on exercising (fitting a few rounds of stairs in at work on top of regular work outs).  So tired and pretty much brain dead.



*Hang in there EE!  The weekend is almost here! *



lisaviolet said:


> I feel like crying.  Bad day.  No big deal.  Just very horrid bad day.  Bad bad day.







HockeyKat said:


> Question:  Is it alright to have a snack when I get home at 11:30PM and go to bed at 12:30ish?   I did tonight, had a bagel sandwich with egg beaters and lowfat bacon (to get some protein in), that was about 200 cals.



*There are varying opinions on this.  Some people prescribe to the "no eating after 8 pm" or whatever (seemingly) random time they pick.  But that doesn't fly with me.  Calories out has to exceed calories in.  When those calories are consumed isn't as important as the fact that they are indeed eaten, IMO.* 



3DisneyKids said:


> *sigh*  Liz is in WDW right now!



*sigh*



lisaviolet said:


> Well let me put Erika in my front pocket and Nancy in my back and just call it a day.  I would just have to remember to take you out when I sit down Nancy.  Boy that would be awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Nancy.  White girls can't jump and you know she has to jump to do any real damage.  Unless she goes all Tonya Harding on us.



 



*I'm limping off to the gym.   I'm so sore today.  Tomorrow I start boot camp with Erin (yeah.  I thought it started NEXT week ) so today I need to get my 5 miles in and some quality stretch & recovery time.*


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  TGIF!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, laughing SO hard this morning!

Lisa!  Are you cracking short jokes again?  Knowing that I have the hammer?!?!    Someone likes to live dangerously!

Heard from Liz.  She texted me last night when she got on DME.  She was super excited.  Then she texted me first thing this morning because "Stacey" was on TV!    My girls had to text her back for me since I was driving morning car pool--and because they ADORE Stacey.  It's the job Kelly wants when she grows up.    Then she texted me as she was getting ready to enter DHS.  So that's her park for today.  And again, *sigh*

BUT 6 weeks from today we all arrive!  Nancy and I will fly in together, then hook-up with Kat, and then all head to property.  Liz, Paula, and EE will all already be there.  And Amy will drive over and meet us later in the day.  So, 6 weeks from today the Goddesses hit the Magic Kingdom!  WOOT.

So today...I am NOT exercising.  Taking a rest day.  Don't really want to, but this hip pain is a bit more than just a little twinge like it has been for the past week.  I woke up and it kinda hurt.  Not badly.  But enough that makes me think resting it is the right thing to do.

I *might* bike today.  But we'll see.  I am heading out right now to go accessory shopping for the kids' rooms.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hey girls!!!  I'm here on the line for RNR.  FP but there's a problem and we are all just standing!

Weather is gorgeous.  We walked three miles already. Pedomitor on!  Sorry bad spelling!  Tracked all food thus far.  : )

it's Dhs today, then who knows tonight.  Jellyrolls for sure. We are at Boardwalk and just strolled over this morning!  Oh! And we ran into jodi's best friend from high school on TSM! Crazy!


----------



## poppinspal

Hi all!

I have to say I'm a bit jealous Liz, I'd like to be in DHS right now. I hope you're getting some great weather. 

Lisa-I only watched Grey's for the first two seasons but you're making me want to start watching just to see this Owen. Your post made me crack up. I hope you're having a better day today. 

Erika-Some days shopping feels like a low impact work out to me. (Well for my wallet it can be high impact.) But I hope your hip starts feeling better soon.

The good news for everyone is it's friday!  My friend and I were supposed to go out for a few drinks tonight but she has the stomach bug. I'm thinking of using those calories I was going to spend on beer and have a small scoop of ice cream instead. It was a long work week and I'm craving ice cream. Plus I now have time to get in a workout tonight that I wasn't expecting, that's one exciting Friday night I have going on.


----------



## HockeyKat

Liz, yay!!  Sounds like so much fun.  

Megan... haha!!  My exciting Fri night consists of going to the furniture store to yell at them about the lack of furniture in my bedroom (considering I ordered it in Nov), then catching up on weekly tv.  Whee!!


Treadmill has been conquered for the day.  3.1 miles in 43 min, in walk 4, run 1 intervals (one interval I ran 2).    Walking pace was between 4.0 and 4.2, running between 4.7 and 5.0. 

Tomorrow is 8 miles, with the same partner as last week.  I am hoping to finish it in 2 hours.   I bought better socks... still dual-layer, but a heavier density as I felt some rubbing and such last week.


You know, this is getting less hard.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> Mornin' Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think that the salt content is one of the biggest problems I have with restaurant food.  I can make the healthier choices, but my body is not accustomed to all that sodium.  Hopefully your body will purge the excess in the next few days and you'll be right back on track!
> 
> WORD!!!
> 
> And what's this with "evening shift"? *



We have crews working two shifts - day and night since we can't do the really really noisy and dusty stuff during the day.  My team has been rotating working the night shifts and tonight is my night.  It sucks!!!  I go in around 4:30 and won't leave until about 2:30.  Did I mention this sucks!!!  I am hoping to get caught up on my paperwork tonight, but who knows.  Honestly, I am hoping that I don't see the Capitol ghost at somepoint.  The building has one, but I have yet to encounter it.  Keep your fingers crossed that tonight is not the night that it does.  That would truly freak me out.



3DisneyKids said:


> BUT 6 weeks from today we all arrive!  Nancy and I will fly in together, then hook-up with Kat, and then all head to property.  Liz, Paula, and EE will all already be there.  And Amy will drive over and meet us later in the day.  So, 6 weeks from today the Goddesses hit the Magic Kingdom!  WOOT.



Six weeks until I am in my happy place!!!! Can't wait!

OK off to run a few errands before I have to go into work.  Have a good one everyone and I'll check in a little later...

Liz - so glad you and Jodi are having fun!!!  Have a drink for me while you are there!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - well?  Forget getting ready for work.  Come DIS.
> 
> Did you think Grey's first episode was a snorefest?    It's not a great season. At all.  I'm sorry.   However, tonight let me tell you - it made me think about right and wrong and how close they are  and choices and how we all are delusional in why we think we do things.
> 
> And I ADORED Owen tonight.  ADORED.    I've got to be kissed by him.  Or some reasonable facsimile.    Kelly please run up to Scotland and see if he has any brothers.   Go. Run.
> 
> It's not his looks really - it's just a je ne sais quoi.  He has a certain sumtin'.
> 
> 
> Newbies!  Alert!  Mother country Kelly is only able to see episode one of this season so far so if you watch Grey's no telling her that Owen was hot tonight or any other tidbits.



I like being Mother Country Kelly! 
And I agree - yes! I thought the first episode lacked.......something. It just wasn't as good as past episodes for me! Hopefully it will pick up. With your line about Owen im guessing it does 

He is delightful! I get the je ne sais quoi!

Oh, Lady LisaV - don't think I didn't see your edit about my celebrity husband Mr Buble! 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hey girls!!!  I'm here on the line for RNR.  FP but there's a problem and we are all just standing!
> 
> Weather is gorgeous.  We walked three miles already. Pedomitor on!  Sorry bad spelling!  Tracked all food thus far.  : )
> 
> it's Dhs today, then who knows tonight.  Jellyrolls for sure. We are at Boardwalk and just strolled over this morning!  Oh! And we ran into jodi's best friend from high school on TSM! Crazy!




Jealous! Have a fabulous time! 

So water, tracking, exercise done done and done! I rocked it today if I do say so myself!

Tomorrow I am working then at night it is girls night!  Cant wait! There is 8 of us going out for drinks and dancing!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> BUT 6 weeks from today we all arrive!  Nancy and I will fly in together, then hook-up with Kat, and then all head to property.  Liz, Paula, and EE will all already be there.  And Amy will drive over and meet us later in the day.  So, 6 weeks from today the Goddesses hit the Magic Kingdom!  WOOT.



*I am SO excited.  I swear, thoughts of this is what got me thru a somewhat uncomfortable workout this morning!*

*Liz* - have a GREAT time!  Jellyrolls.  How I love thee 

*Meagan* - sorry your plans got shot to heck. Enjoy the ice cream!





HockeyKat said:


> You know, this is getting less hard.



*Kat*- LOVE THAT!  and once again, awesome pace!  How's the calf feeling?


*Paula* - GHOST?   For real?  I would totally freak out too.  Hope your evening is quiet and completely uneventful!




DisneyGalUK said:


> Tomorrow I am working then at night it is girls night!  Cant wait! There is 8 of us going out for drinks and dancing!



Oh dear.  Kelly is drinking and dancing.  Please do watch yourself Kelly!  We don't need any....accidents


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> Oh dear.  Kelly is drinking and dancing.  Please do watch yourself Kelly!  We don't need any....accidents



How well you know me! 
I will try my best to stay upright, although balance and gravity are not my friends


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Good morning!  TGIF!



Well it must be a great day for ya, eh?  Yeah!  



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, laughing SO hard this morning!
> 
> Lisa!  Are you cracking short jokes again?  Knowing that I have the hammer?!?!    Someone likes to live dangerously!



Oh Erika - I would never make jokes about people's disabilities.    No matter how small.  




SeptemberGirl said:


> Hey girls!!!  I'm here on the line for RNR.  FP but there's a problem and we are all just standing!
> 
> Weather is gorgeous.  We walked three miles already. Pedomitor on!  Sorry bad spelling!  Tracked all food thus far.  : )
> 
> it's Dhs today, then who knows tonight.  Jellyrolls for sure. We are at Boardwalk and just strolled over this morning!  Oh! And we ran into jodi's best friend from high school on TSM! Crazy!



What fun!  

My parents are forever meeting their own friends in Florida or on the road to Florida. Out of the blue.   Strange.  



poppinspal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa-I only watched Grey's for the first two seasons but you're making me want to start watching just to see this Owen. Your post made me crack up. I hope you're having a better day today.
> 
> 
> .



You know what Megan I could post a picture and you'd probably go WT F.  I don't know what it is.  He seems to love so fully?   

If you do give him a whirl - you have to watch last season for his entrance to get the full story.  Or maybe it's the season before. Geez it might be the end of the season before.    His progression is sexy in itself.  

He's Christina's boyfriend BTW.  Sandra OH and him are both outstanding actors so that probably makes his character even more alluring.  

And he's a man.  You get the feeling like he wouldn't give a _________  what he looks like at any moment.  



HockeyKat said:


> Megan... haha!!  *My exciting Fri night consists of going to the furniture store **to yell at them about the lack of furniture in my bedroom* (considering I ordered it in Nov)



So glad to see the added info.  I was like "wow that's weird behaviour" .  

November?  Geez.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> We have crews working two shifts - day and night since we can't do the really really noisy and dusty stuff during the day.  My team has been rotating working the night shifts and tonight is my night.  It sucks!!!  I go in around 4:30 and won't leave until about 2:30.  Did I mention this sucks!!!  I am hoping to get caught up on my paperwork tonight, but who knows.  Honestly, I am hoping that I don't see the Capitol ghost at somepoint.  The building has one, but I have yet to encounter it.  Keep your fingers crossed that tonight is not the night that it does.  That would truly freak me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *Six weeks until I am in my happy place!!!! Can't wait!*
> 
> OK off to run a few errands before I have to go into work.  Have a good one everyone and I'll check in a little later...
> 
> Liz - so glad you and Jodi are having fun!!!  Have a drink for me while you are there!



So excited on the bold.  Please someone list your itinerary in case I can swing it.  Like when is everyone arriving/leaving/staying.  The whole enchilada.

Unfortunately my own March break is the week later - not attached to your weekend I mean.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> I like being Mother Country Kelly!
> And I agree - yes! I thought the first episode lacked.......something. It just wasn't as good as past episodes for me! Hopefully it will pick up. With your line about Owen im guessing it does
> 
> He is delightful! I get the je ne sais quoi!
> 
> Oh, Lady LisaV - don't think I didn't see your edit about my *celebrity husband* Mr Buble!
> 
> :



Not a good one - the season.  But last night was interesting.  I think it's about the fifth or sixth episode.  they did a Thanksgiving/Christmas one before Thanksgiving and that was that until the new year.  So we're not too far in.  

Oh Kelly - how disappointing - I thought your lack of posting meant you were running through the highlands as we speak searching for his clan.  Can you imagine the WW exercise points on that little jaunt?  

On the bold I will give you another je ne sais quoi.  Still a dirty dog but a 100% je ne sais quoi.


----------



## lisaviolet

And me - I'm having a better day after a horrendous day.

This has nothing to do with my bad day - but I'm getting petrified of being off scale so I rejoined the BL but only for two week weigh-ins.  And trying to let everything go.  So I will never go on and on about my love/hate scale drama again.  If I do - please tell me to shut the eff up.  I'm serious. Shut the eff up Lisa will scare me into shutting up.   I long for days with success off scale but I think they are sadly - LONG GONE. 

 I've said it before - I'll say it again - youngins' GET IT DONE!  I think part of my issue is thinking to my success in my thirties and not accepting life has changed and what worked just doesn't now.  And I thought all those older women were speaking nonsense when I was younger.  They weren't.  

Even Jean struggles.  Athlete.  No prior issues.  It's whole new world.  

And I've decided that - really strange like it came to me - that I will be at goal in end of October/November.  No mathematical calculation - because if it was I would say next year for my speed.  But it's NOVEMBER.  

Let's hope I"m a soothsayer.  

Paula - I was thinking about you yesterday.  What was going on with me made me think "Lisa you don't know anything really - you think you know things but you don't".  And I thought about your small gain this week (I read too fast and only caught it on Nancy's) and I smiled.  There are very few things that I know in life - that I have confidence in.  But Paula - and I know you know - but I need to tell you  - I know 100% that you will reach goal.  100%.  Sighing.  Seriously.  You give off that vibe.  Big time.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kat*- LOVE THAT!  and once again, awesome pace!  How's the calf feeling?



Calf feels fine!  It must have been a little bit of a pull, due to hockey.   

My hips and leg muscles are (understandably) overall a bit sore, but so far my feet are pretty happy and the soreness is not localized at all.   Not too bad since before Jan 3 I was a complete couch potato for at least a month.   



lisaviolet said:


> So glad to see the added info.  I was like "wow that's weird behaviour" .
> 
> November?  Geez.
> 
> So excited on the bold.  Please someone list your itinerary in case I can swing it.  Like when is everyone arriving/leaving/staying.  The whole enchilada.



HAHA!!  Well, I guess I wasn't very clear anyhow.  There is furniture in my bedroom still, just not the furniture that I *want* to be there.   Evidently they had some problem with backordering.    We may have to take the floor model but they are going to give us a discount... that is the Fri night negotiation.  Whee.  

This is what I have on itinerary:   Paula and Liz are bookending family trips on either side.   Amiee will be there Wed and leaves Tues.   I am likely to get there either Thurs night or Fri AM, and drive back Tues.    Amy is driving up (over?) on Fri AM and leaving on Tuesday.   E and Nancy are flying in on Fri and out Mon afternoon.    Thurs and Mon, Amiee and I are finding AP-rate mod rooms, and Amy is joining us for Mon night.   Fri night is Swalphin for the whole group minus Paula, and Sat/Sun is BW 2-bed for all of us.


Oh, and so glad you are having a better day!!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I am SO excited.  I swear, thoughts of this is what got me thru a somewhat uncomfortable workout this morning!*
> 
> ]



Gosh I'm so excited and I'm probably not even going.  So exciting how quickly it's coming.  

Glad to know there is other crazies pep taking themselves.  I tend to be very dramatic. 

If I complain in my head  I say:

Well you're lucky you have legs.  Move them.  Now.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> This is what I have on itinerary:   Paula and Liz are bookending family trips on either side.   Amiee will be there Wed and leaves Tues.   I am likely to get there either Thurs night or Fri AM, and drive back Tues.    Amy is driving up (over?) on Fri AM and leaving on Tuesday.   E and Nancy are flying in on Fri and out Mon afternoon.    Thurs and Mon, Amiee and I are finding AP-rate mod rooms, and Amy is joining us for Mon night.   Fri night is Swalphin for the whole group minus Paula, and Sat/Sun is BW 2-bed for all of us.
> 
> 
> Oh, and so glad you are having a better day!!



Thanks Kat!    On both.

 Lovely to think about....


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Ladies, 
you sure do post alot on Friday's. I swear I work harder on my work at home days than I do when I am in the office.

Liz, Glad you have great weather, enjoy.

While the rest of you are there in 6 weeks, Meg and I will hold down the fort here, but you MUST post details. 

Maybe you laides will do it again in 2011

WW sucks HA H  I am startving.. last night I did 30 min Step Areobics DVD, and i just did 2 miles walk/run in 30 mins on the treadmill, I have 11 points left. 

I hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, the first week or two of any program is the hardest.   Esp the first few days... two weeks ago I was seriously ready to start munching on my cube wall.    Just power through it and I promise, you will feel so much better in a week or two.


----------



## adsrtw

Drinkin'


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, the first week or two of any program is the hardest.   Esp the first few days... two weeks ago I was seriously ready to start munching on my cube wall.    Just power through it and I promise, you will feel so much better in a week or two.



Thanks Kat!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Drinkin'


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Calf feels fine!  It must have been a little bit of a pull, due to hockey.
> 
> * glad to hear it!  *
> 
> 
> This is what I have on itinerary:   Paula and Liz are bookending family trips on either side.   Amiee will be there Wed and leaves Tues.   I am likely to get there either Thurs night or Fri AM, and drive back Tues.    Amy is driving up (over?) on Fri AM and leaving on Tuesday.   E and Nancy are flying in on Fri and out Mon afternoon.    Thurs and Mon, Amiee and I are finding AP-rate mod rooms, and Amy is joining us for Mon night.   Fri night is Swalphin for the whole group minus Paula, and Sat/Sun is BW 2-bed for all of us.



*And that's it in a nutshell! *



lisaviolet said:


> If I complain in my head  I say:
> 
> Well you're lucky you have legs.  Move them.  Now.



* I'm going to use that on myself *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> WW sucks HA H  I am startving



*Hang in there Jo.  It really does get better after the first few days!


Making Chicken parmigiana for dinner. Not sure that it's truly "WW friendly", but the chicken will be baked, not fried, the pasta will be whole grain, and the cheese low fat.  So, not so bad really.  The garlic bread, however, I will avoid like the plague *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Drinkin'



EE - you're making me fess up.   I too have a SMALL glass of my favorite fruit goin' on right now


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!  Waiting in line for Test Track!  First cider of the night! I will swear to drink for all of you. I take it as my mission. : )


----------



## adsrtw

Test track is my kids favorite ride at Epcot.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!  Waiting in line for Test Track!  First cider of the night! I will swear to drink for all of you. I take it as my mission. : )



oooh!  oooh!  A margarita from the Mexican Cantina for me please!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG. druckin' funk.

one glass turned into many.


----------



## adsrtw

Me too,lol.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lucky, lucky.   Tomorrow is likely to be a semi-splurge night for me...  3 solid weeks not going over 1200 calories and I likely need a bit of a body shake-me-up, anyhow.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula - GHOST?   For real?  I would totally freak out too.  Hope your evening is quiet and completely uneventful!*


*

Sam is a night watchman that died in the great fire of 1911.  From what I am told, he is still guarding the building and protecting those of us working in it.  In general, he is harmless, but still don't want to meet him.

The night is going well so far.  Work is progressing and I am getting things done.  My eating plans are all sorts of screwed up.  I took my mom to lunch at noon and brought food for breakfast and dinner with me.  Just trying to figure out what to eat at this point.  I am thinking dinner and can eat my oatmeal if I get hungry later.  Way too complicated right?



lisaviolet said:



			And me - I'm having a better day after a horrendous day.  happy to hear that things are going better 

Paula - I was thinking about you yesterday.  What was going on with me made me think "Lisa you don't know anything really - you think you know things but you don't".  And I thought about your small gain this week (I read too fast and only caught it on Nancy's) and I smiled.  There are very few things that I know in life - that I have confidence in.  But Paula - and I know you know - but I need to tell you  - I know 100% that you will reach goal.  100%.  Sighing.  Seriously.  You give off that vibe.  Big time.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the vote of confidence Lisa.  Right now I am not so sure.  Things are just 'off' at the moment and I am seriously questioning if this is it for me or not.  Nothing definitive yet, but questioning.  I am hoping that once the 1/2 is overwith I can go back to focusing on making good food choices again.  I just seem distracted from that at the moment.  kwim?  Anyways, I am babbling so I'll stop now.



SeptemberGirl said:



			Hi!  Waiting in line for Test Track!  First cider of the night! I will swear to drink for all of you. I take it as my mission. : )
		
Click to expand...


Cider, how I miss thee!!!!  That was my drink of choice in college at the local Irish pub.  Yum!!!!  Liz - keep checking in so that we can live vicariously through you.

Cutie - Hope you are having fun!

- back to work for me.*


----------



## poppinspal

Hi all! Just got home from dinner with my parents. We're flipping between watching a hockey game(yes, a theme in my life) and the Haiti fundraiser. I enjoyed every bite of my ice cream tonight. 

*Kat*-Why the long wait for furniture? I'm rooting for you in the battle to get your furniture! And isn't it great when you realize running is getting a little easier?

*Nancy*-I'm actually enjoying a relaxed night, been a bit of a long week. But I hope you all of you who are enjoying drinks tonight are having one for me.

*Lisa*-The more you talk about this the more I want to go back and watch. I think my cousin has the previous seasons on dvd so I'll have to borrow them. Now that Glee is taking a break I only have one or two other shows I watch. Glad you seem to be having a better day. I always try to take the advice of people older then me, they've been where I am now and where I'm going. 

*Jo*-We will hold down the fort while the others are off enjoying a fabulous trip but only if they promise pictures to let us pretend we were there! Believe me you don't need to be on WW to have hungry moments but you can do it! 

Thought I'd share. I got a runners calendar at the calendar store tonight for only $4. It is a calendar that lets you log runs and things like that. It has space for you to write details about your runs, it has tips and quotes. It's one of those spiral notebook type calendars. Thought I'd share because it was a good deal and most calendar stores are trying to sell their stock. We'll see if this is an asset to me or just another thing to have hanging around.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Lucky, lucky.



*ask me tomorrow how "lucky" this is.  I have freakin' boot camp w/Erin at 9:00am.  Wheeee  But I do hear you.  Being *good* for so long you just need a release!  

Oh - and how did the furniture smack-down go? *




goofyfan-12 said:


> I am hoping that once the 1/2 is overwith I can go back to focusing on making good food choices again.  I just seem distracted from that at the moment.



*I totally get that Paula.  Trading one focus for another. But sometimes I think it's a good thing to shift goals.  It can be good for both the body and the soul, and give you a renewed energy.  I really have no doubt that when we return from our trip, you'll be ready to get back on track again.

Watching George Clooney's Hope for Haiti telethon.  The stars are definitely out tonight!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just a quick drive by right now.  Had a fabulous day touring DHS and Epcot virtually with Liz!  SO FUNNY.  She is drunk at JellyRolls right now after getting buzzed at Epcot and then riding Test Track.  Then back to the UK where she had FIVE ciders and the CMs knew her by name!


----------



## HockeyKat

We got $200 off the floor model (~20%) and the guy is supposed to call to schedule delivery for next week.    Hopefully he does by the end of the weekend or I will be pissy, again.  

The mattress has been taking up most of one of my spare rooms since the end of Nov... 

Enjoy the wine, hockey games, etc.!


----------



## adsrtw

So my buzz didn't last long.  I just love when my boss' boss pays.  It's really nice to be able to hang out and let loose with them after work.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> OMG. druckin' funk.
> 
> one glass turned into many.


*
Again, I LOVE it when Drunk Nancy comes out to play!    I am still on the wagon--going on three weeks.  I'll go off it next week Friday when Jeff comes back.*



HockeyKat said:


> Lucky, lucky.   Tomorrow is likely to be a semi-splurge night for me...  3 solid weeks not going over 1200 calories and I likely need a bit of a body shake-me-up, anyhow.



*I am in the same place.  Been perfect for three weeks--and likely SHOULD do a higher calorie day.  But I tell ya, I am SO SCARED to.  Like, I am ON, you know?  And I would hate to derail right now.  It's all such a mental thing for me.  What do you all think?

I haven't even been using my WW flex points and only a few measly activity points.  I have been pretty rigidly sticking to my (whopping) 19 points.  I have had a few days that may have gone as high as 22.  But really, for two weeks I haven't touched those flex points.*


----------



## adsrtw

My kids just don't get it.  Ryan  lost another tooth and I had no clue it was loose.  Can't exactly leave my debit card under the pillow.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> My kids just don't get it.  Than lost another tooth and I had no clue it was loose.  Can't exactly leave my debit card under the pillow.



*EE, you sure you aren't still buzzed? *


----------



## adsrtw

No buzz at all, but so slap happy.  A very long week of butt kissing.  Scouts honor.  I can't wait to see some of our posts in just a few weeks.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Lisa.  Right now I am not so sure.  Things are just 'off' at the moment and I am seriously questioning if this is it for me or not.  Nothing definitive yet, but questioning.  I am hoping that once the 1/2 is overwith I can go back to focusing on making good food choices again.  I just seem distracted from that at the moment.  kwim?  Anyways, I am babbling so I'll stop now.
> .



I absolutely KWYM Paula.  

But I didn't want to sound like a looney tune earlier.    But it came to me out of the blue.  It's like I can see it.  You getting to goal.  I know - strange talk.  (EDIT:  Strange being feelings coming over me from nowhere - not YOU getting to goal - nothing strange about that kiddo)

I think this is simply a temporary burnout for you or maybe there is some emotional block that is merely saying "HELLO Paula".    Like it was waiting.  Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.  

But I do know I feltl it. Now if I could just get to me.


----------



## lisaviolet

Or maybe even better - maybe it came to me to give to you at the perfect time - when you needed to hear it.  Sometimes I truly believe that could happen.  

Overly sensitive sucks in many ways.  But it's great in other ways.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> My kids just don't get it.  Than lost another tooth and I had no clue it was loose.  Can't exactly leave my debit card under the pillow.



   Love it Amiee.  Too funny.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> No buzz at all, but so slap happy.  A very long week of butt kissing.  Scouts honor.  I can't wait to see some of our posts in just a few weeks.



That will be MY ONLY saving grace.  If you guys do live drinking posts from WDW.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Again, I LOVE it when Drunk Nancy comes out to play!    I am still on the wagon--going on three weeks.  I'll go off it next week Friday when Jeff comes back.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I am in the same place.  Been perfect for three weeks--and likely SHOULD do a higher calorie day.  But I tell ya, I am SO SCARED to.  Like, I am ON, you know?  And I would hate to derail right now.  It's all such a mental thing for me.  What do you all think?
> 
> ]*


*

I can't beleve me of all people is answering.      What have you all done to me?  

But if you're ON - well your day to want to break loose will come regardless.  So I say stay ON until you want it big time and enjoy - enjoy.  And I sense you don't want it that bad right now.  That's my sense - that ON is giving you more satisfaction than anything else.  And when it doesn't that's the time.*


----------



## HockeyKat

I agree with Lisa.

The only reason I am semi-splurging tomorrow is because I have a party to go to, and want to be able to have a margarita and some party food.    I have to be able to work things like this in once in a while.    My plan is to eat healthy for bfast and lunch, and then eat party food and maybe have a beer or two when I get home.   No crazy eat and drink everything in sight, just be reasonable about things.  

I have been with you... very little alcohol (2 light beers and one glass of wine in 3 weeks), and most of the time under calories and never over.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> That will be MY ONLY saving grace.  If you guys do live drinking posts from WDW.



*Um, do you know me AT ALL?!?!  When DON'T I do live TRs?  And when DON'T I do drunken posts?!?!  Of course I will be doing both!*



lisaviolet said:


> I can't beleve me of all people is answering.      What have you all done to me?
> 
> But if you're ON - well your day to want to break loose will come regardless.  So I say stay ON until you want it big time and enjoy - enjoy.  And I sense you don't want it that bad right now.  That's my sense - that ON is giving you more satisfaction than anything else.  And when it doesn't that's the time.



*Lisa--this is exactly what I needed to hear!  Thank you!  You are so right...I am not feeling the need/want to off the rails right now.  I am happy being on, I'm not feeling deprived, I know I am in the zone, etc.  So yes, I'll wait till the timing is right.  *


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> I absolutely KWYM Paula.
> 
> But I didn't want to sound like a looney tune earlier.    But it came to me out of the blue.  It's like I can see it.  You getting to goal.  I know - strange talk.  (EDIT:  Strange being feelings coming over me from nowhere - not YOU getting to goal - nothing strange about that kiddo)
> 
> I think this is simply a temporary burnout for you or maybe there is some emotional block that is merely saying "HELLO Paula".    Like it was waiting.  Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> But I do know I feltl it. Now if I could just get to me.



Lisa - could you tell me what I look like at goal?  I have no freakin clue what my goal is or what I will look like at this point and could use some help...


----------



## goofyfan-12

A little more than an hour and I can go home!!!!  

oh and no ghost sightings!!!

I hope all of you who were drinking tonight had one for me!


----------



## goofyfan-12

I'm home and about to call it a day.

Good morning folks...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> oooh!  oooh!  A margarita from the Mexican Cantina for me please!



Me to please, Strawberry


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> oooh!  oooh!  A margarita from the Mexican Cantina for me please!





adsrtw said:


> My kids just don't get it.  Ryan  lost another tooth and I had no clue it was loose.  Can't exactly leave my debit card under the pillow.



TOO FUNNY


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> I'm home and about to call it a day.
> 
> Good morning folks...



Good Night to you!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Note to self:

Drinking the night before boot camp w/Erin is probably not one of the more stellar ideas I've ever had.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm sorry Nancy.  If it's any consolation, I am swollen from my drinking festivities.  Can't wear my normally loose ring.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

That stinks EE! Water retention is a huge issue for me.  My body reacts so significantly to what might seem to be the littlest things!

Erin gave me a book that she wanted me to look at.  It's a sports nutrition book.  Hopefully I can glean some info that will help me get over this hump and lose the excess that my body so desparately wants to hold onto.  (of course, the alcohol doesn't help my cause.  I know that already!)

Time to do something productive with my day


----------



## adsrtw

Employee drama. She's being harassed and she wont listen. We spent the last 10 mind in the stairwell trying to keep her calm.  Sent her home. Agh


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Drinking the night before boot camp w/Erin is probably not one of the more stellar ideas I've ever had.



Hey at least you made it to booth camp!!!



adsrtw said:


> Employee drama. She's being harassed and she wont listen. We spent the last 10 mind in the stairwell trying to keep her calm.  Sent her home. Agh



I know all to much about employee drama, sorry you have to deal with that today.


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, ouch.   But it probably will help with getting over the hangover... I find that sweating it out makes it better quicker.    (yes, E, not like you know!!  )

Liz, we live waiting for a report.  Loved the pics last night, looks like you two are having a blast!


Amy, if you are around... talk to me about overhydration.   I know you had trouble during one half, and want to find out what to do/not do.  

Also, I am probably at the point where I need to start thinking about fuel for longer run/walks.   Any tips?  

I don't want to over hydrate or over fuel.   I have trouble drinking water during exercise, as it makes my stomach sloshy and I feel ill.   That even counts for high-exertion stuff like hockey.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  Cashing in my free movie passes.  We are watching the tooth fairy tonight.  Can't wait for the previews.


----------



## goofyfan-12

HockeyKat said:


> I don't want to over hydrate or over fuel.   I have trouble drinking water during exercise, as it makes my stomach sloshy and I feel ill.   That even counts for high-exertion stuff like hockey.



Kat - I take a few gulps of water at every mile marker and that appears to be enough for me.  I am trying to figure out if I want to carry water or just rely on what the race provides.  Decsions, decisions... 

I am still tinkering with fuel options so I'll be gleaming info with you.

Hi everyone!  Can't say too much because I am officially wiped out today.  I had an Odyssey training session all day.  I came home from that and fell asleep.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be back to my normal self.

Off to become one with the couch again.


----------



## adsrtw

Extended Toy Story trailer.  Just saying!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

hello everyone.

boy did is suck today with points, 
I was doing so good to, I did my 2 miles yesterday and this morning 15 mins on the elliptical. then.. the girls had a birthday party to go to, that is where I ate, beer bread, and veggie pizza, OH it was so good, but I don't even know how to chart points for that one. OH Well, whats done is done, 
Kids have a birthdy party tomorrow too, but this one is at a jump place so, no snacks, that goodness, but they want me to take them to Mcdonalds for luch,,, Any sugestions on what I could get from there?

I hope everyone had a great day!!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!!!  Reading all your comments to Jodi. We are on a bus to DTD and Raglan Road. We were hung over so we slept late, had room service breakfast, laid by the pool.  Then we did tea at the Grand Floridian and the Spa. After the spa, we headed into MK for Wishes. Then we rode The Haunted Mansion and headed out!  No dinner yet!!!

I'm tracking every single bite. I'm so proud of myself. Also, love knowing how far we are walking.  

More updates tomorrow!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Can't believe that (again!) this is my first post of the day!  Whew!  I have been running, though not in the exercise way!  (That's for tomorrow--9 miler.)  But doing a ton to the kids' rooms.  Had a BLAST shopping and decorating them, but it was a LONG day.  I'll post pics later in the week once all of the finishing touches are done, but they are at 95% now and look so much better than I even hoped!

In addition to the kids' rooms, I am re-doing my office.  No need for new paint or furniture in hear, but just need to clean everything out, move the furniture around--that sort of thing.  HUGE project.

Had so much fun texting with Liz all day.  OMG, the kids texted her all morning.  Riley was just beside himself that they are in Disney and are going for TEA!  He seriously took it as a personal affront.  It was hi lar ious.

Probably the funniest thing, though, happened first text of the morning.  My hands were covered in paint (doing a project for one of the new rooms) so Riley read the text to me when it came in.  Liz commented on how much they had to drink last night.  So Riley took it upon himself to respond.  He told Liz to take aspirin and drink plenty of water!     Should I be concerned that my 10 year old knows what to do after a night of drinking?!?!    I was laughing all day long thinking about that.

Ok, no rest for the weary.  Back to cleaning, moving, organizing, rearranging....


----------



## HockeyKat

E, sounds like a lot of work, but worth it in the end!!

Liz, sounds like a fun day!  Great to relax.   


I did 8 miles today, in 2 hours 10 min.   Not the best pace.  

Thanks for the tips on food and fuel.  I ate about 300 cals about 1.5 hours before, and drank 32 oz of water.   I didn't bring any water or fuel with me, and didn't feel the lack of it.  Drank another 32 after.   


Question -- what should the timeline be for the longer run/walks?  8 miles this week... next?  How far to get to? 



Pampered Chef party was pretty fun... had 2 margaritas and a fajita.  Enjoying a beer, now.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi all! Went a little over on my calories today but not enough to be kicking myself. (Or kicking myself too hard at least.) 

Kind of an emotional day. Been having some trouble getting along with my younger brother who happens to be one of my best friends and today I just broke down crying to my mom about it. He's 25 and I think/hope it's a stage and I kind of think its because of a not so nice girl who is in his life. Any who then I had two ex-boyfriends contact me and they're not the type of guys I should have ever been with and nor should I talk to now. One actually wanted to say sorry, the other wanted me to go see him but both of them just brought back too many memories I was content to forget.

I'm telling myself that tomorrow will be a brighter and better day. I just needed to get that all out I think, thanks all for reading.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> !
> 
> In addition to the kids' rooms, I am re-doing my office.  No need for new paint or furniture in hear, but just need to clean everything out, move the furniture around--that sort of thing.  HUGE project.
> 
> Should I be concerned that my 10 year old knows what to do after a night of drinking?!?!    I was laughing all day long thinking about that.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> E, sounds like a crazy day, too funny your son knows what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> E
> 
> I did 8 miles today, in 2 hours 10 min.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 miles, way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> poppinspal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! Went a little over on my calories today but not enough to be kicking myself. (Or kicking myself too hard at least.)
> 
> Kind of an emotional day. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meg, sorry you were sad, Today is a new day!!! I hope things get better with you and your brother. My brother did marry that kind of girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is 4:30 AM and my kids are wide awake, they had a party yesterday so they were wiped out and went to sleep by 7:30-8PM  My 5 year old has been up sence 3.. its going to be a long day!
Click to expand...


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> Hi all! Went a little over on my calories today but not enough to be kicking myself. (Or kicking myself too hard at least.)
> 
> Kind of an emotional day. Been having some trouble getting along with my younger brother who happens to be one of my best friends and today I just broke down crying to my mom about it. He's 25 and I think/hope it's a stage and I kind of think its because of a not so nice girl who is in his life. Any who then I had two ex-boyfriends contact me and they're not the type of guys I should have ever been with and nor should I talk to now. One actually wanted to say sorry, the other wanted me to go see him but both of them just brought back too many memories I was content to forget.
> 
> I'm telling myself that tomorrow will be a brighter and better day. I just needed to get that all out I think, thanks all for reading.



Meghan -  hang in there.  I go through the same thing with my sister.  I love her to death but sometimes she just drives me freaking nuts.  Today is a new day!  What can we do to help?  There are lots of ways to deal with stress besides food.  It can be fun trying to figure out what works for you.  Exercise, calling a friend, cleaning something, doing something silly with the kids, etc.  All can help take your mind off things and give you a chance to reset your mind.  Good luck!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning all! I know tomorrow is weigh in day, but I wad concerned about the hand swelling.  I am down, so that's good.  Now I just need to get the excess fluid gone so I can wear my ring (it's sentimental).  Soon!


----------



## Ronda93

Hi all.  I went MIA after Marathon Weekend.  The high is staying with me and I've decided to do a half in St Louis.  My family is near there and I hope they will be able to see me.  I returned to a busy time at work and am emerging from that.  

Last weekend we had a call that DGF's mother had fallen and hurt her arm.  A trip to the ER the next day confirmed it was broken.  They sent her home to return on Thursday for surgery to, I don't know, wire it all back together?  She has NEVER done well with anesthesia.  It takes her days to be fully conversant in reality.  The opiate pain meds are especially effective on her, too.  

DGF went to St Louis Thursday.  The doctor expected this to be outpatient surgery.  That was never in the cards.  She is 80 and weak.  I estimate that most days at home she travels less than 100 yards.  She has remained at the hospital.  They planned to move her to a nursing facility across the street.  She wasn't happy about that.  

This morning brought reports that she had vomited blood last night.  She's been diagnosed with a hiatal hernia in the past.  They are getting gastro people to look and I'm sure there will be scopes involved.  DGF was planning to come home today.  I think that's off the table now.

I am holding down the fort.  When DGF does return it will be with an extra dachshund in tow.  

On to the important stuff - 

E, Riley will be a great resource to his college buddies!

Liz, so jealous.  Just jealous.

While I'm embracing my jealousy I'll tell the Princess Halfers I'm jealous of you, too.  It's going to be great!

To the basement for laundry...
Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Posting for Liz who got her long walk in this morning--while at Disney!  Right now I have her walking for time instead of distance, and she logged a 1:45 walk, which is a great amount of time!  So we are all asskicking out long walks/runs!    I did about 45 minutes of Liz's walk with her.  And now that she has an AP, she is doing training walks in the parks!  Like, she was about an hour into her long walk this morning and she was near DHS, so she decided she would just detour into the park for a quick loop around as part of her training walk!    SO fun!

I'm heading out for mine in about an hour--just waiting for the warmest part of the day, so that I am as comfortable as I can be.  I will have to focus on less running/more walking so that I can keep pace with everyone.  So that plus core are my goals for the day (along with tracking and water, which are never off the daily goal list).

Megan--So sorry about the emotional stuff.  But at least you consider your brother one of your best friends.  That is WONDERFUL.  I am the youngest of 5.  And while our family is definitely very close knit, I wouldn't call most of my sibs a best friend.  Could be just because I am the youngest.  My brother who is closest to me in age (just a year apart, Irish twins and all of that) are very close.  But I would love to have that "best friends" type of relationship with my sisters and it just isn't there.  So cling to the fact that you guys will always be close friends, and this is likely just a rough patch.

Jo--I was up at 4am as well, but on the other end--hadn't gone to bed yet!  (I am usually up till 1 or 1:30 and just as I was getting ready to go to bed last night, Kelly woke up and needed some medical attention--so I had to watch her for a while and then I couldn't get to sleep even once I knew she was fine.)

Have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

RONDA!  So glad to hear from you, though sorry about Sue's mom!  Yikes!  That sounds like a tough situation.  I will be thinking of you all.  

Great news on the St. Louis Half!  When is it?  It is my plan to stay in "half shape" once I finish the Princess as well.  I am going to line up some races up here for the spring and early summer, I think.  And I have my eye on the Wine and Dine Half at Disney in October during Food & Wine.  (Um, hello--one of the perks of that race is that you get to be in Epcot during food & wine for an AFTER PARTY!  Yes, that means that the park is closed and only racers are allowed in.  Did I mention this was during Food & Wine?!?!?!)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*LIZ!*  Training at WDW!!! I love it!

*Ronda*-  I'm so not ready for the role of caretaker for an aging parent. (but really.  Who ever is?) So many emotions to work through, on both sides.  Hope her recovery goes smoothly from here on out.

*Erika* - We're in the midst of make-over madness as well.  We are about to commence painting (actually, if I get my way, it will wait until tomorrow and I'll start while the kids are at school!).  Ralph Lauren suede - Blue Vista maybe?  I've forgotten the actually color name. Then hopefully next weekend will be the road trip to Ikea!   So much is dependant upon Becca's insane schedule.

*EE* - hope the swelling is gone!  I'm a bit bloated myself.  We ate at Red Robin last night (Yum ).  Turkey burger, no mayo.  A very few exceedingly salty fries.  My body is hating me for it, but I know that the water retention is only temporary.  Hopefully with a good day of water intake I'll flush it all out for tomorrow.

*Kelly* - hope you survived last night! 

*Paula* - is today a long training day for you?

*Kat* - I am without a doubt a water sipper.  I must have water with me at all times.  My fuel of choice is Gu gel.  Mild flavors, like banana or vanilla.  Surprisingly, the chocolate is too sweet for me when I'm working out.  Makes me feel ill   You may need to experiment a bit to see what your body *likes*.  Maybe pick up a couple of different options and test them out over the next few weeks.

*Megan & Jo *-   Hang in there ladies!  Bad days always rear their ugly heads.  Just being aware of them and what they do to effect your eating is very enlightening.


----------



## adsrtw

Ronda - so sorry about your MIL.  I'm not looking forward to that point in life either.  For me, it will be taking care of both my mom and aunt.  They are mid-60 now, so I hope I have a little while.

E love Riley's comments.

Nancy - I think salt treats us the same way.  Guzzling H2O.

Paula - did you recover from working overnight 

Kat - I will so buy some Pampered Chef.  Send me an email invite and I will buy from your consultants site.

Liz is rockin it at Wdw!

Back to studying for me


----------



## adsrtw

Gu - can you think of any stores that carry it?  We have no running stores.


----------



## HockeyKat

EE -- I am sure you can get Gu online?  Also, I will so send you an email invite!

Liz!  So rockin it!  I bet your distance walk was a TON more fun than the rest of us!!  

Megan, is it Megan or Meghan?  Do you prefer Meg?  I don't have signatures or pics turned on, so I miss things sometimes.    Sorry about your brother.  

Ronda, good to see you back!!  Sorry about DGF's mom (sort of MIL, no?) and hope that she recovers well and that the gastro stuff isn't too serious. 

Paula, hope you got your rest and feel better today!  You are so busy.  

E, is Kelly feeling better?   


I had my splurge night but really, it wasn't that great.   Oh well.


----------



## adsrtw

So I'm at my study group and one of the ladies has asked me to do a tri with her in August.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Gu - can you think of any stores that carry it?  We have no running stores.



Do you have a Dicks or Sports Authority?  They may have it.


----------



## adsrtw

We have a Dick's.  I will try there.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> So I'm at my study group and one of the ladies has asked me to do a tri with her in August.


*
SO EXCITING!  Where is it?  What distances?  Can I come?*


----------



## lisaviolet

Remember when your beautiful shoulders helped you to get #2?  You should still be so high from *that* as well.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> So I'm at my study group and one of the ladies has asked me to do a tri with her in August.



And?  Are ya?


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Hi all! Went a little over on my calories today but not enough to be kicking myself. (Or kicking myself too hard at least.)
> 
> Kind of an emotional day. Been having some trouble getting along with my younger brother who happens to be one of my best friends and today I just broke down crying to my mom about it. He's 25 and I think/hope it's a stage and I kind of think its because of a not so nice girl who is in his life. Any who then I had two ex-boyfriends contact me and they're not the type of guys I should have ever been with and nor should I talk to now. One actually wanted to say sorry, the other wanted me to go see him but both of them just brought back too many memories I was content to forget.
> 
> I'm telling myself that tomorrow will be a brighter and better day. I just needed to get that all out I think, thanks all for reading.



Sorry about your brother Megan.  

I think that's lovely that someone from your past phoned to say he was sorry.  But I hear ya brought up a lot.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa - could you tell me what I look like at goal?  I have no freakin clue what my goal is or what I will look like at this point and could use some help...



Ummm.  CUTE of course.

My viewing didn't come in a viewing.  I could just imagine your satisfaction Paula.  The feeling of it around you. However, I did see your hair when I gave it some thought.  And it was longer and I said "no no no Paula said her curls don't work longer - oh no no no".  .  But I guess you're wrong because it looked gorgeous.  

But it was clear, it was vivid and it came to me out of the blue.  I am certain of it Paula and maybe it's a sign that you need to know that right  now.  That maybe that's what you need when this "can't get my eating straight" is hitting you in the face.  That it* is* coming.  

Yes I realize I should be concentrating on moi.


----------



## lisaviolet

So since we are talking - or me  -about some of the emotional junk that comes up when we get smaller.

Well we have this show in Canada - fourth season - called X weighted.  Actually we have quite a few Canadian made - this one, Take it Off, Bulging Brides, The Last Ten Pounds Bootcamp (this one is headed by a guy in my graduatiing year at university - he bores me to tears - but Lisa P/R said you're getting that one in the States.

*OT - Kat - are you getting PropertyVirgins on HGTV down there?* 

Okay - back to fitness.  X Weighted is head up by this insensitive a$$ non - PC Paul trainer - which makes for great TV watching in our land of PC.  Well he just hates whiners.  

The first three seasons had a "self esteem" coach as well that comes for a house call.  He's not on anymore.  They've gone to familes now.

The original three seasons followed one participant through six months and what KILLS me is the socialogical  changes that some with the weight.  They joke if you want to stay married do not come on the show.  There have been many separations and divorces. No counselling to do so of course.  Just seems to happen.   Many.   It's really something.  The changes in some of the women and men - through the weight loss - blows up their relationships.  Yes, obviously it's blowing up problems that were already there.  But it's interesting.  They give updates online sometimes it's not during the six months.  

Yesterdays rerun was a woman and her husband where they had agreed to have many kids.  They had three and then he decided he really didn't like kids (really!!) and he went and had a vasectomy without telling her.  And she refused to feel the pain/anger/sadness of that. And just got bigger and bigger.   In the beginning she wanted to get back to her "hot body" that her husband longed for.  After the six months she decided she wanted it for her.  I could write all day about how interesting these transformations are.  (They broke up and she married a man with four kids and now she has seven)

Anyway, so interesting.


----------



## poppinspal

Thanks all for your support. I feel a little better today, I at least I feel like maybe this is just temporary and things with my brother will work out soon. I have been lucky to be so close with my siblings (and parents for that matter) so a bigger bump in the road is not the end of the world. 

*Jo*- How'd today go with the kids? Its always tough when the kids wake up so early! 

*Paula*- I think something about your post just clicked for me. Maybe what I'm missing is doing something just for me. I consider running for me but I mean something like a fun workout class or maybe I just need to make more time to read. It also helped to be able to come post here and know that no one is judging me in a bad way. 

*Erika*- Thanks for the reminder of how lucky I am. My sister and I struggle a bit more with our relationship but I think that's still more a product of being almost six years apart and having extreme differences in our likes and dislikes. (She's all pink and barbie. I can be girly but hey I like to be dirty and play sports.) Thanks for the update on Liz as well, I could almost picture myself doing my run in Disney. 

*Kat*-It's actually spelled Megan but please feel free to call me Meg, that's what all my friends call me. Really as long as you're nice you can pretty much call me whatever you want. 

*Lisa*-It was very nice someone said sorry. Today I'm viewing it as just that, something nice that must have taken him a lot to do. I was just negative in general yesterday. That show sounds very interesting. Just from reading what you wrote I was happy to hear that the women found someone who did want a family with her. It is interesting to see how weight loss can change a person's life so much. 

*Ronda*-We just dealt with something really similar with my grandfather. He is home now after a short stay in a nursing home and he now has a nurse who comes to the house to check on him. I know it's hard but all I can say is there are a lot of great people out there who will help in every way they can. So hopefully she will have a quick recovery!


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa- yeah we are studying.  Using the net and popping on the thread.

E - I have no details yet, but will let you know as soon as I know. All I know is that its for the Y and the swim is in a lake (terrified of the water).  Its going to be in Evansville.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa- yeah we are studying.  Using the net and popping on the thread.
> 
> E - I have no details yet, but will let you know as soon as I know. All I know is that its for the Y and the swim is in a lake (terrified of the water).  Its going to be in Evansville.



  AMIEE!  NO!  I meant "are you" doing the tri?


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Thanks all for your support. I feel a little better today, I at least I feel like maybe this is just temporary and things with my brother will work out soon. I have been lucky to be so close with my siblings (and parents for that matter) so a bigger bump in the road is not the end of the world.
> 
> *Jo*- How'd today go with the kids? Its always tough when the kids wake up so early!
> 
> *Paula*- I think something about your post just clicked for me. Maybe what I'm missing is doing something just for me. I consider running for me but I mean something like a fun workout class or maybe I just need to make more time to read. It also helped to be able to come post here and know that no one is judging me in a bad way.
> 
> *Erika*- Thanks for the reminder of how lucky I am. My sister and I struggle a bit more with our relationship but I think that's still more a product of being almost six years apart and having extreme differences in our likes and dislikes. (She's all pink and barbie. I can be girly but hey I like to be dirty and play sports.) Thanks for the update on Liz as well, I could almost picture myself doing my run in Disney.
> 
> *Kat*-It's actually spelled Megan but please feel free to call me Meg, that's what all my friends call me. Really as long as you're nice you can pretty much call me whatever you want.
> 
> *Lisa*-It was very nice someone said sorry. Today I'm viewing it as just that, something nice that must have taken him a lot to do. I was just negative in general yesterday. That show sounds very interesting. Just from reading what you wrote I was happy to hear that the women found someone who did want a family with her. It is interesting to see how weight loss can change a person's life so much.
> 
> *Ronda*-We just dealt with something really similar with my grandfather. He is home now after a short stay in a nursing home and he now has a nurse who comes to the house to check on him. I know it's hard but all I can say is there are a lot of great people out there who will help in every way they can. So hopefully she will have a quick recovery!



Good to hear Megan.  That's huge for anyone to admit to being sorry.   Major vulnerability.

___________________________________________________________________________  

*Ronda*  - I was just thinking about you the other day - like where did Ms. medal go?   

Sorry to hear about Sue's situation.  Sighing.  My mom just phoned from Florida and it is so difficult to follow her at times.  Like I have to be wide awake and REALLY concentrate.


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> AMIEE!  NO!  I meant "are you" doing the tri?



I'm still laughing.  It took a moment.  I read your response and for five seconds I was in la la land.  

Too funny.


----------



## lisaviolet

Can you tell I've been trying to avoid Jets and Colts all afternoon.   

Paula - Jets?  

The screaming at the TV is deafening.  

Paula cover your ears. Near the beginning of the game she's  screaming " Yes!  You're going down Jets.  Goodbye Jets".

I walk in a half an hour later at 0-0 with a .  She was just TELLING them.  No touchdown - she was just telling them.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh funny. Said yes to the tri


----------



## adsrtw

And now, some info on the tri.

It's in August (hot and humid).  The swim is going to be in a lake.  The lady who asked worked a water stand last year and said she saw tons of people walking in the lake instead of swimming.  That, I can do.  I have a horrible fear of water, especially when it gets in my eyes.  The swimming part is 1 mile.  The biking part is 20 miles.  She is letting me use her extra bike and I already do at least 15, so I am good to go in the biking area.  The running part is a 5K, so that is doable.  

Sometimes my mouth takes over for my brain and that is what it did today.  I didn't think at all before answering.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula* - is today a long training day for you?



Nancy - this was a recovery week for me, so my long walk was only 4 miles (listen to me - only 4 miles... last year I would have been freaking at the thought of walking 4 miles)  Next week is my 8 mile walk.

Have fun painting.  I love the texture of the Ralph Lauren suede finish.  It is so rich!



adsrtw said:


> Paula - did you recover from working overnight


Aimee - I think I am recovered at this point.  I took a nap when I got home from the training session yesterday and then went to bed at my normal time and slept in this morning.  Assuming I can fall asleep at my normal time, I should be good to go.  Thanks for asking...  Studying going well?  Very excited abobut your doing a tri!  I am still considering it, but want to get through the 1/2 before I take on anything more.  (yes, I know I am a wuss here)



lisaviolet said:


> Ummm.  CUTE of course.
> 
> My viewing didn't come in a viewing.  I could just imagine your satisfaction Paula.  The feeling of it around you. However, I did see your hair when I gave it some thought.  And it was longer and I said "no no no Paula said her curls don't work longer - oh no no no".  .  But I guess you're wrong because it looked gorgeous.
> 
> But it was clear, it was vivid and it came to me out of the blue.  I am certain of it Paula and maybe it's a sign that you need to know that right  now.  That maybe that's what you need when this "can't get my eating straight" is hitting you in the face.  That it* is* coming.
> 
> Yes I realize I should be concentrating on moi.



Lisa - thanks for sharing this.  I am not sure if I am buying the gorgeous long hair on me but it is something to consider.  I am sure that I am going to need someone to push me out of fashion / beauty comfort zone at some point since my old look won't work for the new me and all.  Now I just need to remember your words.



poppinspal said:


> *Paula*- I think something about your post just clicked for me. Maybe what I'm missing is doing something just for me. I consider running for me but I mean something like a fun workout class or maybe I just need to make more time to read. It also helped to be able to come post here and know that no one is judging me in a bad way.



Meg - I am glad my words helped a bit.  Remember, we are a judgement free zone because crap happens in life.  It is how we deal with it that matters.  Hang in there!  



lisaviolet said:


> Can you tell I've been trying to avoid Jets and Colts all afternoon.
> 
> Paula - Jets?
> 
> The screaming at the TV is deafening.
> 
> Paula cover your ears. Near the beginning of the game she's  screaming " Yes!  You're going down Jets.  Goodbye Jets".
> 
> I walk in a half an hour later at 0-0 with a .  She was just TELLING them.  No touchdown - she was just telling them.



Don't worry - I am a Giants fan and since we tanked this season I am over it.  Right now, I am unsure if I wan to see the Vikings or the Saints win this game.  Tough call...



adsrtw said:


> And now, some info on the tri.
> 
> It's in August (hot and humid).  The swim is going to be in a lake.  The lady who asked worked a water stand last year and said she saw tons of people walking in the lake instead of swimming.  That, I can do.  I have a horrible fear of water, especially when it gets in my eyes.  The swimming part is 1 mile.  The biking part is 20 miles.  She is letting me use her extra bike and I already do at least 15, so I am good to go in the biking area.  The running part is a 5K, so that is doable.
> 
> Sometimes my mouth takes over for my brain and that is what it did today.  I didn't think at all before answering.



Aimee - you can do this!  Will goggles help with the whole water in the eyes thing?  

Ronda - sending you and Sue hugs as you go through this.    It is not easy caring for a parent.  BTW - you still totally rock for finishing the Donald 1/2.  It is awesome that you are going to do it again!

E - Is everything all right with Kelly or was it just 'the norm'?

Made it throuh my 4 mile walk this afternoon with no real issues.  Spent some time shopping with my sister for some really boring stuff, but did find a pair of shoes that will likely be making the trip to Florida with me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> AMIEE!  NO!  I meant "are you" doing the tri?



 

*Lisa - Saints vs. Vikings on right now.  We have a bit of couch commentary going on here too!*



adsrtw said:


> And now, some info on the tri.
> 
> It's in August (hot and humid).  The swim is going to be in a lake.  The lady who asked worked a water stand last year and said she saw tons of people walking in the lake instead of swimming.  That, I can do.  I have a horrible fear of water, especially when it gets in my eyes.  The swimming part is 1 mile.  The biking part is 20 miles.  She is letting me use her extra bike and I already do at least 15, so I am good to go in the biking area.  The running part is a 5K, so that is doable.
> 
> Sometimes my mouth takes over for my brain and that is what it did today.  I didn't think at all before answering.



*EE *- that sounds AWESOME!  I'm with you on the water thing.  One of my friends asked me to take swimming lessons with her, so we could do a tri this summer.  She did a sprint tri last summer and purposely was the very.last.person into the water simply because she is just not a strong swimmer and couldn't bear the thought of all that chaos around her.  Of course, she passed people swimming  and more while running & biking. So, I'm thinking about it too.  After the Princess maybe.  It will give me something else to focus on.

*And Erika.*  Not kidding.  I still want to do a Muddy Buddy!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - this was a recovery week for me, so my long walk was only 4 miles (listen to me - only 4 miles... last year I would have been freaking at the thought of walking 4 miles)  Next week is my 8 mile walk.



**Only 4 miles*   Amazing isn't it?  Look how far we've come *


----------



## adsrtw

I really don't know if goggles will help or not.  My issue is completely in my mind.  Had a very bad experience as a kid and it has stuck.  Mom tried to help me get over it with swim lessons, but it's still haunts me.  If I did this alone, I would freak out, but I can get through a mile with a friend.  Top it off, she promises that the fish will leave us alone since so many people will be in the water.

Megan - any closure on your brother issue yet?

Nancy - can I get your soap recipe?  Serious!

Paula - glad you have recovered!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> *OT - Kat - are you getting PropertyVirgins on HGTV down there?*



Of COURSE we do!  And of course, I have watched it.  


Recovery week?  We get one of those?


Okay, E, I know you sent us a spreadsheet.  But, I need a level set.   This past Saturday I did 8 miles.   We have 5 more weeks of training, as the half is 6 weeks from today.  

So, what should the plan be for the next 5 weeks?   I have a problem for the weekend of the 21st (I generally do long walk/runs on Saturdays) as I have a hockey tournament...


----------



## lisaviolet

Overtime.  For for the love of God.  But if I was in my 440 sq feet I would be immersed. Totally immersed.   1300 gives a little bit of a cushion.  

I actually have a TV room.  

Nancy and Paula - she's Saints but has a soft spot for Favre - Lord knows why.  

Paula - your hair wasn't long - I misspoke - soothsayer says longer - shoulders.  And nice.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - Giants.  Whoops.  That's why I put the   I knew it was NY.  Sorry about the season.  I know you like your football.  

I'm getting an OMG - should have just thrown all the way and ended it there.  Didn't OT just start?  

Yes - Lisa says that's right.  Let's end it right there.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Of COURSE we do!  And of course, I have watched it.



What do you mean of course we do.  It's Canadian.  You don't have smarties.    smartypants.  

There was a marathon the other day here.  It's hard to watch sometimes b/c so many are Toronto.  Do you like it?  What's your favourite on HGTV Kat?


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> And now, some info on the tri.
> 
> It's in August (hot and humid).  The swim is going to be in a lake.  The lady who asked worked a water stand last year and said she saw tons of people walking in the lake instead of swimming.  That, I can do.  I have a horrible fear of water, especially when it gets in my eyes.  The swimming part is 1 mile.  The biking part is 20 miles.  She is letting me use her extra bike and I already do at least 15, so I am good to go in the biking area.  The running part is a 5K, so that is doable.
> 
> Sometimes my mouth takes over for my brain and that is what it did today.  I didn't think at all before answering.



Wow Amiee.  On the swimming.  Good for you.  

I'm excited for you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Now I'm super curious Kat.  Our HGTV is filled with Canadian produced shows.  Obviously has some from other places.  But now I'm very curious - I'm going to check it out.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Overtime.  For for the love of God.  But if I was in my 440 sq feet I would be immersed. Totally immersed.   1300 gives a little bit of a cushion.
> 
> I actually have a TV room.
> 
> Nancy and Paula - she's Saints but has a soft spot for Favre - Lord knows why.
> 
> Paula - your hair wasn't long - I misspoke - soothsayer says longer - shoulders.  And nice.



Honestly Lisa.  The Vikings are just trying to GIVE it to the Saints.  All those turnovers.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Honestly Lisa.  The Vikings are just trying to GIVE it to the Saints.  All those turnovers.



Yes, I'm not in the room but I keep hearing "enough chances man".  



NOW A YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  as I write.

Finally.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Now I'm super curious Kat.  Our HGTV is filled with Canadian produced shows.  Obviously has some from other places.  But now I'm very curious - I'm going to check it out.



Our HGTV is filled with Canadian produced shows as well..   I love the chick that does Divine Design but MAN is she out of my price range... 

In fact, sometimes they just assume you know that this is Canada and that you know all about the city they are discussing, especially that Buy Me show (the voiceover guy on that one creeps me out).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Remember when your beautiful shoulders helped you to get #2?  You should still be so high from *that* as well.



*Somehow I knew you wouldn't let my comment slip by...
*




adsrtw said:


> And now, some info on the tri.
> 
> It's in August (hot and humid).  The swim is going to be in a lake.  The lady who asked worked a water stand last year and said she saw tons of people walking in the lake instead of swimming.  That, I can do.  I have a horrible fear of water, especially when it gets in my eyes.  The swimming part is 1 mile.  The biking part is 20 miles.  She is letting me use her extra bike and I already do at least 15, so I am good to go in the biking area.  The running part is a 5K, so that is doable.
> 
> Sometimes my mouth takes over for my brain and that is what it did today.  I didn't think at all before answering.



*I need a link!   Hmmm...that seems outs of proportion.  With a 20 mile bike and 5k, the swim should only be half a mile.  A one mile swim is A LOT--longer even than Olympic Distance.  But yeah, August.  Gross time for a tri.  Fall is Tri Season.*




goofyfan-12 said:


> E - Is everything all right with Kelly or was it just 'the norm'?



*Just the norm, thanks for asking.  Not even really the norm.  She just woke up in the middle of the night feeling funky, so I had to sit up and watch her while she slept for an hour.  But then I couldn't fall back asleep.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *And Erika.*  Not kidding.  I still want to do a Muddy Buddy!




*YES, YES, YES!  Googling locations now!  We have to do one.  Have. To.
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> **Only 4 miles*   Amazing isn't it?  Look how far we've come *


*
No kidding!  We SO totally rock.*



HockeyKat said:


> Recovery week?  We get one of those?
> 
> 
> Okay, E, I know you sent us a spreadsheet.  But, I need a level set.   This past Saturday I did 8 miles.   We have 5 more weeks of training, as the half is 6 weeks from today.
> 
> So, what should the plan be for the next 5 weeks?   I have a problem for the weekend of the 21st (I generally do long walk/runs on Saturdays) as I have a hockey tournament...



*The Marathon for Mortals plans has a few recovery weeks, yes.  I will go back and re-vamp the training plan.  But if you just did 8 this week,  you can figure this for your next long walks/runs:

1/31 - 9 miles
2/6 - 6 miles (recovery week)
2/13 - 10 miles
2/21 - 11.5 miles
2/28 - 8 miles (on the taper)
3/7 - HALF MARATHON

Not sure right off what to do about your conflict on the 21st.  I'll think about that.


*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

It's MONDAY! 

Sorry Erika, I know you love Monday's.  But it's dark, rainy and just plain gross here today.  And I have 9 miles on my agenda.  Looks like a TM day.

I weighed in this morning.  I lost a whopping 1/2 lb. <sigh> I'll be doing some analyzing of my journal today to see if I can figure out just where my problem is and what I'm going to do about that.

(perhaps I'll start with new batteries in my scale.  Maybe IT'S having an issue )


----------



## adsrtw

It's not on the web yet.  I should know more in class tonight.  I hope its a half mile.  I would love that.  

Weigh in- down 2 lbs to 191.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone!

Its cold, rainy, grey and miserable here today. Nice!

EE - Fantastic on signing up for the Tri! 

Nancy - I did survive Saturday night - no falling down and minimal bruising so all is well 

LisaV - I too tried to avoid the football yesterday. Imagine Jeans shouting...now imagine it at gone midnight, which is when the Saints-Vikings game was shown here! 

Erika - Hope Kel is ok 

Meg - Sorry about the family issues 

Everyone - Hi 

So, we had a great night on Saturday....lots of drinks, lots of dancing! The only downside for me was I had saved myself for a treat/splurge on Saturday night, and I'd chosen burger and fries as my treat. It was vile. I can only assume that the meat of the burger was roadkill and the fries were coated in gravel. Bleurgh. 
I HATE when I have a treat and it was so not worth it 

Oh, and to top it all off I got weighed this morning and ive gained 1lb 

But (this is for you LisaV) as The Buble says...its a new dawn, its a new day and Im feeling good!

Ive tracked every morsel so far today, Im already a third of the way through my water, Ive done my Pilates dvd AND gone for a walk to get some groceries - and its only 1pm! 

I am so ON!!

Plus points of the weekend - 24 started last night - Hello Jack Bauer! 

Sorry to everyone ive missed 

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

EE - Awesome!  

Nancy - don't you scoff at 1/2lb.  A loss is a loss!

Kelly - 1lb gain is nothing.  At least you had a good night out!


I'm home.  Well, at work.  Got in at 2am.  Four hours sleep.  Want to kill someone.  Let's hope the day goes by fast.  Needless to say, not so sure about the gym today!  And in total, walk plus the general WDW walking, it was 10 miles yesterday on my feet.  I'm wiped.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi everyone! I figured I would stop in and say hello and that you guys are a great inspiration! I joined WW last year and fell off the band wagon and recently joined back up and I'm 15lbs under my starting weight. My friend and I recently (well last night) decided that we are going to complete the Disney Princess half marathon next year. I'm very excited and have always seen it as something I couldn't accomplish but it's been on my 'bucket list'. I'm very motivated now and reading some of your stories have really inspired me more! Do you guys have any tips on how to get started? It's going to be a long road but my goal is to finish and finish proudly! Congratulations to those of you that did the marathon a few weeks ago and good luck to those who are doing it in March!


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Just the norm, thanks for asking.  Not even really the norm.  She just woke up in the middle of the night feeling funky, so I had to sit up and watch her while she slept for an hour.  But then I couldn't fall back asleep.*
> 
> 
> *The Marathon for Mortals plans has a few recovery weeks, yes.  I will go back and re-vamp the training plan.  But if you just did 8 this week,  you can figure this for your next long walks/runs:
> 
> 1/31 - 9 miles
> 2/6 - 6 miles (recovery week)
> 2/13 - 10 miles
> 2/21 - 11.5 miles
> 2/28 - 8 miles (on the taper)
> 3/7 - HALF MARATHON
> 
> Not sure right off what to do about your conflict on the 21st.  I'll think about that.
> 
> *



Glad it was nothing too serious. 

Right now I am 6 days on.  Sun/Thurs is cross-training (hockey), MWF is 45 min or so of quality treadmill time (where is the sarcastic smilie when you need it?), and Tues is rest.  

I am not sure yet about my tournament schedule, but I will have at least 3 games that weekend and I don't think I am capable of that AND 11 miles.  


There is a 5K on 2/7 that I am considering signing up for... 



Kelly, sorry about the lb.  


Tinker, welcome!      Tell us more about yourself?  Name?


----------



## poppinspal

Morning everyone! It's rainy here but 50 degrees so I'll take it.

Aimee- I think where I'm at with my brother is that it's going to be like this for now and I will give it time to work itself out. Otherwise I'll try talking to him more about it(which didn't go great last time.) Oh and congrats on the tri! I don't know how to ride a bike so I'm always impressed by people who do Tris.

Kelly- Good afternoon! 1lb isn't a huge weight gain and it sounds like you're already back on track today.

Nancy- A loss is a loss. All the little bits will add up in the end.

So after no loss last week I am happy to say I'm down three pounds this week! This is my first loss since joining you ladies.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> It's MONDAY!
> 
> 
> I weighed in this morning.  I lost a whopping 1/2 lb. <sigh>
> (perhaps I'll start with new batteries in my scale.  Maybe IT'S having an issue )



A half lb is better than nothing!!!! Hey I have not even lost an oz HA HA



adsrtw said:


> Weigh in- down 2 lbs to 191.


Great Job!!!! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!
> 
> Its cold, rainy, grey and miserable here today. Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and to top it all off I got weighed this morning and ive gained 1lb



Its a cold yuky day here too, don't beat yourself up too much over 1lb, I bet you work that off by tomorrow



tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone! I figured I would stop in and say hello and that you guys are a great inspiration! I joined WW last year and fell off the band wagon and recently joined back up and I'm 15lbs under my starting weight. My friend and I recently (well last night) decided that we are going to complete the Disney Princess half marathon next year. I'm very excited and have always seen it as something I couldn't accomplish but it's been on my 'bucket list'. I'm very motivated now and reading some of your stories have really inspired me more! Do you guys have any tips on how to get started? It's going to be a long road but my goal is to finish and finish proudly! Congratulations to those of you that did the marathon a few weeks ago and good luck to those who are doing it in March!



Tinkerbell, I am going to do the princess half in 2011 also, I am over weight and out of shape, but with the help of these ladies here, I now run/walk 2 miles in 30mins is just about a month time and I started WW too. I weigh in Wednesday for the first time.!

Lisa, what a game last night, I did not see the whole thing, just the score from time to time, but I could hear my DH yelling from the basement

Erika, hows the hip?

Happy Monday Ladies!! Have a most wonderful day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> Morning everyone! It's rainy here but 50 degrees so I'll take it.
> 
> Aimee- I think where I'm at with my brother is that it's going to be like this for now and I will give it time to work itself out. Otherwise I'll try talking to him more about it(which didn't go great last time.) Oh and congrats on the tri! I don't know how to ride a bike so I'm always impressed by people who do Tris.
> 
> Kelly- Good afternoon! 1lb isn't a huge weight gain and it sounds like you're already back on track today.
> 
> Nancy- A loss is a loss. All the little bits will add up in the end.
> 
> So after no loss last week I am happy to say I'm down three pounds this week! This is my first loss since joining you ladies.




Way to go on teh 3lbs Meg


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Nancy - I did survive Saturday night - no falling down and minimal bruising so all is well
> 
> It cracks me up that "minimal bruising" is a success!   Glad you had fun, despite the nasty burger & fries.  It is so disappointing that you have been so good with your food, then your treat is just bleh.  So not fair! And the pound? hmpf. Insult to injury.
> 
> 
> But (this is for you LisaV) as The Buble says...its a new dawn, its a new day and Im feeling good!



*"as The Buble says".  That just made me think of the magic 8 ball   LOVE your outlook Kelly *



SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - don't you scoff at 1/2lb.  A loss is a loss!



*You are, of course, right.  I shant take it forgranted.  Just a tad frustrated given my exercise & food intake this week.*



HockeyKat said:


> I am not sure yet about my tournament schedule, but I will have at least 3 games that weekend and I don't think I am capable of that AND 11 miles.
> 
> * I think that would be just a touch over the top.  *
> 
> 
> There is a 5K on 2/7 that I am considering signing up for...



* DO IT! Well if it fits in with your training plan, that is.



My 9 miles is done.   My plan was to run 6, then walk 3. Stephen was on the TM next to me for about my first 5 miles.  Just as he was finishing up his run, my friend Susan came in and hopped on the TM on the other side.  She just came back Saturday from a week at the Boardwalk.  She hadn't been there in YEARS (since it was just MK & Epcot).   So we talked everything Disney for the remainder of my workout.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> So after no loss last week I am happy to say I'm down three pounds this week! This is my first loss since joining you ladies.



Awesome Megan!

and yes - you guys are all correct.  I should not be whining about a 1/2 lb loss.



Lisa.  Listen up.  (I just need to make sure she's paying attention, since she's always all over my case about things.)  I am trying very hard to stop focusing on all those things that I hate about my body, and to find something that I actaully LIKE about it.  So here goes.  I like that my body is so strong.  AND (yes, it's a 2-fer) I like that my legs can carry me 9 miles, in a row, without stopping without nary a complaint out of them 

Did you faint Lisa?


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg!!  Congrats on the loss!   

Nancy,  on the 9 miles.   And on the treadmill, no less!!   And congrats on the half lb.   Just think, every half lb of yours gets you 5% closer to goal!   (you want to lose 10, right?)  


I am down 1lb.  It was 2 on Sat but I evidently erased a bit of progress with my weekend.   Oh well.  


Treadmill has been beaten for the day.   3 miles in 42 min, then a cooldown and 60 crunches on the darn dirty ball.    I am up to walk 3, run 1 intervals and was able to keep that up... even did a few walk 1, run 1, and one run 2.   I just sort of go with how it feels at this point.   

Today felt really, really hard but I think that is because the younger cat woke me up every hour on the hour last night and I am t.i.r.e.d. today.  

It's beautiful here... 60 and sunny and not a cloud in the sky.   Yesterday was the ick day for us, poured rain all day.  


Tonight is my first choir practice!   Really looking forward to it.


----------



## poppinspal

*Jo*- Thanks! You haven't lost yet but I'm sure it'll happen for you soon. How is WW going?

*Nancy*- nine miles is something to be proud of! When I run my longer distances I remind myself how few people can run a mile let alone something like nine. I know it takes a lot of work and there are bumps with training and weight but be proud for doing something many can't or won't. I'm going to be quiet and stop rambling now.

*Kat*- Sounds like you're doing great on the treadmill. It's hard to do well when you're tired but still seems like you had a pretty good day. Can't wait to hear how the first day of choir goes.

I'm going to do some weights/core tonight. (love having a gym in our basement) I got the Wii fit plus yesterday so I'm going to play with that too, it'll at least keep me moving more.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> And congrats on the half lb.   Just think, every half lb of yours gets you 5% closer to goal!   (you want to lose 10, right?)
> 
> *You're right!  I didn't think of it that way  Thanks!*
> 
> I am down 1lb.  It was 2 on Sat but I evidently erased a bit of progress with my weekend.   Oh well.
> 
> *Part of the reason I feel so discouraged is that I was on the scale on Friday and was down, well, significantly more than I am today.  I thought that a Monday weigh-in would help me on the weekends.  If *this* is help, boy would I be in trouble if I weighed in on Friday! *
> 
> 
> Treadmill has been beaten for the day.   3 miles in 42 min, then a cooldown and 60 crunches on the darn dirty ball.    I am up to walk 3, run 1 intervals and was able to keep that up... even did a few walk 1, run 1, and one run 2.   I just sort of go with how it feels at this point.
> 
> *Awesome Kat!  We are so going to rock this event!*
> 
> It's beautiful here... 60 and sunny and not a cloud in the sky.   Yesterday was the ick day for us, poured rain all day.
> 
> *Sure.  Rub it in. Pouring rain. Flooding rain.  Goats need life preservers kinda rain.*
> 
> 
> Tonight is my first choir practice!   Really looking forward to it.



*Enjoy!  I have drama tonight.  Let the costuming begin!*


----------



## cathie1327

Good afternoon all!!!

Haven't been hiding, just really busy this weekend, and a bit sick. I went out on Thursday night for a friend's birthday and danced my BUTT OFF. Felt good to be sore from dancing the next day, but then I started getting sick. Boo. Was sick all weekend, and barely made it to my therapist appointment, BUT I dragged my butt in there and was glad I did. She thinks she's seen a huge change in me in just the last few sessions and I have to admit how funny it is that this coincides to when I decided to really buckle down and change some habits relating to diet and exercise that I didn't like. Good feeling to be accomplishing things. 

For my baking friends: Anyone ever made a jello cake? Love those things. Fabulously delicious. NOW. Have you ever made a layered one? LIke a tier cake? This is what my friend wants for her FREE wedding cake I'm making for her in March....nothing like making it difficult...  I'm not so sure it can be done but thought I'd run around a get a few opinions first.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Hello everyone!  Just thought I'd stop in quick to let you know i'm still around.  Had a busy weekend and when I'm not busy and gone I'm busy doing home work.  I didn't have any idea it would be this hard to balance it all.  

I got my body bugg Friday.  Been using it since Sat.  I didn't track food this weekend so I haven't used it to it's fullest yet.  For those who have it, does your digital display always go out of sync?  That's annoying!  

Lost 1.8 AGAIN this week.  Kinda crazy.  I ask my hubby if he found a way to program the scale so it goes down that amount each wek to keep me happy.  I'll take a peek in the morning but after the weekend I won't be surprised with a slight gain due to water retention.  

I got my hair colored Friday.  I put some new pics on my blog if you look at that.  I wish it were more blonde but what do you do?

Well, better get back at it!  Have a great week!


----------



## adsrtw

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone! I figured I would stop in and say hello and that you guys are a great inspiration! I joined WW last year and fell off the band wagon and recently joined back up and I'm 15lbs under my starting weight. My friend and I recently (well last night) decided that we are going to complete the Disney Princess half marathon next year. I'm very excited and have always seen it as something I couldn't accomplish but it's been on my 'bucket list'. I'm very motivated now and reading some of your stories have really inspired me more! Do you guys have any tips on how to get started? It's going to be a long road but my goal is to finish and finish proudly! Congratulations to those of you that did the marathon a few weeks ago and good luck to those who are doing it in March!



Welcome!!!


----------



## adsrtw

ShortyNBug said:


> Hello everyone!  Just thought I'd stop in quick to let you know i'm still around.  Had a busy weekend and when I'm not busy and gone I'm busy doing home work.  I didn't have any idea it would be this hard to balance it all.
> 
> I got my body bugg Friday.  Been using it since Sat.  I didn't track food this weekend so I haven't used it to it's fullest yet.  For those who have it, does your digital display always go out of sync?  That's annoying!
> 
> Lost 1.8 AGAIN this week.  Kinda crazy.  I ask my hubby if he found a way to program the scale so it goes down that amount each wek to keep me happy.  I'll take a peek in the morning but after the weekend I won't be surprised with a slight gain due to water retention.
> 
> I got my hair colored Friday.  I put some new pics on my blog if you look at that.  I wish it were more blonde but what do you do?
> 
> Well, better get back at it!  Have a great week!



Welcome!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

HockeyKat said:


> Tinker, welcome!      Tell us more about yourself?  Name?



Oops sorry! I'm Cheryl, 22 from NH.   I've been overweight my whole life and I'm really looking forward to getting into shape. For quite a while I've wanted to complete a half marathon and I figure what better place to do it than at Disney. I'm really out of shape and figure by doing this I will train my body to be healthy and I can hopefully complete the marathon! 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Tinkerbell, I am going to do the princess half in 2011 also, I am over weight and out of shape, but with the help of these ladies here, I now run/walk 2 miles in 30mins is just about a month time and I started WW too. I weigh in Wednesday for the first time.!



Sounds like we are pretty much at the same place!!! Except for the 2 mile walk/run. Congratulations with that! Good luck at your weigh in! 



adsrtw said:


> Welcome!!!



Thank you!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Love reading about all of the losses this week.  Normally, I would be reporting my results (the good, the bad or the ugly) but JC is Thursday night this week.

Had a really crappy day at work today and am trying not to bury myself in food right now.  Missed my time at the gym today so it is not a good day at all.  Oh well - tomorrow is another day right?

It was good reading how awesome you are all doing - you should be so proud of yourselves!!!

Welcome to our new folks...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Paula* - sorry for the crappy day   I get totally cranky when *life* interfers with my gym time 

*Erika *- core?  Am I supposed to be asking? 

long day today.  drama club tonight.  Had a bit of an awkward moment when a 16 y.o. boy approached me blushing and said "I have a confession to make.  I broke your daughters zipper"  yeah.  Her sweatshirt zipper pull.  Just sounded so funny when he said it 

Good food day today.  Good with water, no booze.  Win for me 

Welcome to all the new folks just joining our party


----------



## adsrtw

Back from class.  Aced my test.  Haven't read a lick.  I'm sorry!  Be back tomorrow after a good night's rest.


----------



## poppinspal

So I wanted to share that I had a very laughable moment tonight when I took a spill off my balance ball. I guess you could say it was more like a head first dive off the balance ball. I was unhurt and immediately started laughing, guess I rolled myself a little too far forward. 

I did realize though that my stomach muscles might be the weakest they've ever been. So I'm wondering if you ladies have any basic routines you do that you might be willing to share with me. Actually if you guys have any good routines for strength in general I'd appreciate them. I have a pretty decent home gym but I think I'm in need of some new exercises.

*Nancy*- Just reading your story about the zipper gave me pause, till I read the part about it being on her sweatshirt. Too funny. 

Hi Cheryl! Welcome to the group.


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> So I wanted to share that I had a very laughable moment tonight when I took a spill off my balance ball. I guess you could say it was more like a head first dive off the balance ball. I was unhurt and immediately started laughing, guess I rolled myself a little too far forward.
> 
> I did realize though that my stomach muscles might be the weakest they've ever been. So I'm wondering if you ladies have any basic routines you do that you might be willing to share with me. Actually if you guys have any good routines for strength in general I'd appreciate them. I have a pretty decent home gym but I think I'm in need of some new exercises.
> 
> *Nancy*- Just reading your story about the zipper gave me pause, till I read the part about it being on her sweatshirt. Too funny.
> 
> Hi Cheryl! Welcome to the group.



I am a big fan of planks and their many variations for ab work.  There are many versions to do so you won't get bored.  Another one that Jesse has me doing all the time are squat / pulls using the functional strength machine.  Basically, you stand facing the machine with the handle in front of you.  Step back so that the weights come off the stack.  Then squat and stand up again and the pull up the weights towards your shoulders.  I'm sure there is a name for this, but I can't remember it now.  You can also do similar type exercises by adding twisting motions and such.  They are very effective.

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Top of the Morning to you all!  



tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone! I figured I would stop in and say hello and that you guys are a great inspiration! I



Welcome! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *"as The Buble says".  That just made me think of the magic 8 ball   LOVE your outlook Kelly *



 Its strange how often I can quote The Buble in a day! 



ShortyNBug said:


> Hello everyone!  Just thought I'd stop in quick to let you know i'm still around.  Had a busy weekend and when I'm not busy and gone I'm busy doing home work.  I didn't have any idea it would be this hard to balance it all.



Hi 



AKASnowWhite said:


> long day today.  drama club tonight.  Had a bit of an awkward moment when a 16 y.o. boy approached me blushing and said "I have a confession to make.  I broke your daughters zipper"  yeah.  Her sweatshirt zipper pull.  Just sounded so funny when he said it







adsrtw said:


> Back from class. * Aced my test*.  Haven't read a lick.  I'm sorry!  Be back tomorrow after a good night's rest.



Awesome! 

Liz - Welcome back! Can wait to hear all about your trip - that is a LOT of walking!

Everyone - Hi 

On track with water and tracking, meals are planned for the day. So far so good! The only thing I haven't decided on is what exercise to do tonight when I get home from work. I might just see where my mood takes me - pilates, walk, cross trainer..who knows! 

Thanks everyone for your comments about the 1lb! I know its not too bad in the grand scheme of things, it just made me mad - I'd been doing so well then along came the roadkill burger.....blah! Hey ho, back on it!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Let's go ladies!  We have a 1/2 marathon to train for


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!

No WW last night - couldn't keep my eyes open to drive!

I'll pick a meeting now and report the date so you can hound me to go!


----------



## HockeyKat

Today is a blessed, happy, rest day.  


Okay, I just looked at the weather, and it is supposed to be 30s and wintry mixing here on Sat!!!   Supposed to be 9-10 miles for me.   I am not sure how I can take that long on a treadmill, any tips?   Some of my gym branches have a "cardio cinema"...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> Today is a blessed, happy, rest day.
> 
> 
> Okay, I just looked at the weather, and it is supposed to be 30s and wintry mixing here on Sat!!!   Supposed to be 9-10 miles for me.   I am not sure how I can take that long on a treadmill, any tips?   Some of my gym branches have a "cardio cinema"...



ME TOO.  I'll be in MA.  How am I gonna walk 8 miles in the snow?  Just bundle up and move on?


----------



## poppinspal

SeptemberGirl said:


> ME TOO.  I'll be in MA.  How am I gonna walk 8 miles in the snow?  Just bundle up and move on?



Where in MA are you going to be? I don't know how bad the snow will be here, judging by the weather reports snow won't be a problem as much as the cold. 23 degrees before taking into account the wind chill. That's when I am glad to own a treadmill. Lots of layers and as much skin covered as possible if you have to be outside. It's supposed to be a cold weekend here.

*Kat*- How was choir?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just in from my long run. * 10.5 miles. * I feel REALLY good right now.  But from mile 6  to about 7.5 was rough.  Then I got a second wind and my stride came back.

I'll be back for a proper post once I shower and get some protein in.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Ok, super long catch-up post here!  I wasn't on at all yesterday because I kept the kids out of school to play hooky with me.  We zipped into Boston and hit the Museum of Science and out to lunch and then some shopping.  Super fun.

MEG--Awesome on the 3 pound loss!  Yes!  Goddess crown for you!

Jo--how are you doing with WW?  Do you think you can live with this program?*





AKASnowWhite said:


> It's MONDAY!
> 
> Sorry Erika, I know you love Monday's.  But it's dark, rainy and just plain gross here today.  And I have 9 miles on my agenda.  Looks like a TM day.



*I know, Nancy.  It WAS miserable yesterday.  Like Biblical rain!  Holy cow!  The drive back home from Boston was  not fun.

WAY TO GO on the 9 miler on the TM!  When I did my first ever 10 mile run it was on the TM, so I can sympathize!  But so glad you got it in.*



adsrtw said:


> It's not on the web yet.  I should know more in class tonight.  I hope its a half mile.  I would love that.
> 
> Weigh in- down 2 lbs to 191.



*WOOT on the loss.  And it IS on the web!    They have BOTH distances--a sprint and an Olympic.  The sprint is a half mile swim.  Much better.*




tinkerbell87512 said:


> Oops sorry! I'm Cheryl, 22 from NH.   I've been overweight my whole life and I'm really looking forward to getting into shape. For quite a while I've wanted to complete a half marathon and I figure what better place to do it than at Disney. I'm really out of shape and figure by doing this I will train my body to be healthy and I can hopefully complete the marathon!



*Hi Cheryl and welcome!  I am right next door in Maine.  Where in NH are you?  We have a lot of WISHERs in the area and many of us do several of the Halfs that are in NH.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Erika *- core?  Am I supposed to be asking?



*Yes, you ARE supposed to be asking.  And NO, I didn't get it in last night.  I will do it tonight though.  So hound me--please!  I don't do it otherwise--really.*



HockeyKat said:


> Today is a blessed, happy, rest day.
> 
> 
> Okay, I just looked at the weather, and it is supposed to be 30s and wintry mixing here on Sat!!!   Supposed to be 9-10 miles for me.   I am not sure how I can take that long on a treadmill, any tips?   Some of my gym branches have a "cardio cinema"...





SeptemberGirl said:


> ME TOO.  I'll be in MA.  How am I gonna walk 8 miles in the snow?  Just bundle up and move on?



*Yeah, it isn't fun when you have to do those long runs in the wet and cold.  If you can stomach the TM, then go for it.  Again, my main advice is an audio book.  Or a good podcast about something your are interested in and is entertaining.  Cutie swears by them, too.

LIZ!  You didn't tell me MA this week-end!  And yes, just bundle up and move on.  Load your iPod with your most favorite and mind-distracting stuff.

So, I am home and fed after my long run.  I feel really good and psyched that I pushed myself today (only had 9 miles planned and did 10.5 since it is such a gorgeous day here).  My house is super sparkly clean since I had my cleaning lady in today (Jeff is due home tomorrow).  The painters are DONE.  I have already put together two of the kids' rooms, and now I am off to start on Cammie's.  Yes, pics to follow!*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

E. You sooo knew. ; )

I'll be in Norwood. I figure Sat is the day for the long walk. Sunday is too dicey. Going out Sat night!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> E. You sooo knew. ; )
> 
> I'll be in Norwood. I figure Sat is the day for the long walk. Sunday is too dicey. Going out Sat night!



Think of me and wave as you pass thru CT!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *WAY TO GO on the 9 miler on the TM!  When I did my first ever 10 mile run it was on the TM, so I can sympathize!  But so glad you got it in.*



Awesome job on your run Erika!   

As for the TM - I'm pretty used to it.  If I had to do it on a TM at home I can tell you right now it wouldn't happen.  But at the gym there's enough going on that I am typically pretty well distracted enough that I'm ok with it.  And having someone next to me to talk to helps tons!  During my full training I did my 20 miler on the TM at the gym.  OMG tedious.  But I switched TM's every 5 miles to get a different "view" so that helped as well.  Again - I'm all about the head games 

I'm feeling pretty good today.  Quite often the day after my long run I'm still feeling overly hungry.  Not so much today.  I feel in control.  For now at least


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi ALL, I have not read all the post. Sorry, 

LONG NIGHT AND Day, Baby has a stomach bug, up all night, could not even keep down water, she is much better now, but have a hard time getting her to drink, I used a dropper to give her gatoraid. Took her to the doc, they said there is a 24-36 hour stomach bug. 
I think she is on the up now, but we have Disney on Ice tickets on Saturday and the girls do not know about it, I just pray pray pray that my 5year old does not get it, or DH or me. Cross your fingers!!! My poor baby, 

So no workout yestersday, hope to do the elliptical after dinner, while idol is on. and I want to run in the AM before I got to that evil place, I call work!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

hey everyone! just checking in. went to the gym tonight walked 2 1/4 miles around the track. Then went to my usual Zumba class. The walking is good because sadly before the only activity I did before was zumba class on tues and thurs. but now I have to get use to getting my body moving before I can start jogging. Anyway I hope you all have had a good day! By the way 3DisneyKids great job on that run!!!  I'm from southern NH right outside of Manchester. It's great to see some other new englanders!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

<yawn>

Quiet night tonight!  Watched BL (no spoilers, just in case) and now headed to bed.  I'm trying to get more sleep these days.  Doesn't always work out in my favor, but at least I'm trying!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Sorry the baby is sick.  Stay healthy...

Feeling kind of eh today.  Lacking motivation for staying on plan right now.  I am still working out and such, but just can't seem to stop eating everything in sight.  The whole thing is so frustrating....

Tomorrow is another day right?

Have a great night everyone...


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Lisa.  Listen up.  (I just need to make sure she's paying attention, since she's always all over my case about things.)  I am trying very hard to stop focusing on all those things that I hate about my body, and to find something that I actaully LIKE about it.  So here goes.  I like that my body is so strong.  AND (yes, it's a 2-fer) I like that my legs can carry me 9 miles, in a row, without stopping without nary a complaint out of them
> 
> Did you faint Lisa?



Okay, okay I'm listening.  Stop shouting.  

No I wasn't surprised.  Or did I faint.  If I squawk enough - sooner or later you all will listen to me.  It's just straight math there stats whiz.  

Oh and I adored Kat's take on your loss.  

I already know you have a fantastic body anyway.  So two things are easy.   (Good work Nancy!  ) And the legs.  You know how I already know they're fantastic - and don't think I"m not jealous as he!! - don't make me bring up my genetic defaults and my parents' legs that could friggin' be a models - don't make me.

Oh yeah tnis is about YOU!!!  I KNOW your legs are spectacular without even getting a good look.  Why?  Any women who misses a stepper.  Well those step machine women - I'm not stupid - they won the leg lottery.  I know you won the leg lottery.  Even pipsqueak won the leg lottery.  Sighing.  So sighing.  The jealousy is KILLING ME!!!

Yes, I know  I should shut up and be grateful I have legs.  I was workig out laughing Nancy - wondering if you used my drama filled you have legs pusher on any workout.


----------



## lisaviolet

*UMMMM KELLY!!!  I don't care if you're sleeping.  WAKE UP!!!   The LOVE RAT is engaged.  Poor poor woman.    It won't matter how lovely and beautiful she is - the dirty dog won't be able to help himself.  *


----------



## lisaviolet

And don't defend him Paula while she sleeps.    I know how charming and funny and cute and talented the Buble is.  So what? 

I give him until his hometown Olympics until he cheats.  

I'm on a countdown Buble.


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> And don't defend him Paula while she sleeps.    I know how charming and funny and cute and talented the Buble is.  So what?
> 
> I give him until his hometown Olympics until he cheats.
> 
> I'm on a countdown Buble.



Wouldn't think of it.  The guy is a dog...


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  Still haven't read much.  Sitting in my car freezing, lol.  E was the info on the y's site?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

What was it Kat said yesterday?...Ah yes, today is blessedly a rest day for me!    (Well, except for core.  And maybe squats and lunges. )

EE--It was on the Indiana Tri site.  And then there was a link to the race's specific site.

Cheryl--I am in Manchester all the time (about an hour away).  My husband has an office there, though he isn't at it nearly as much as he used to be.  He used to be there 3x/week.  Now it is more like 2x month.

Lisa--I DID win the leg lottery!  And you know, I just "got my legs back" yesterday.  Since starting on this thread two years ago, once I was back in the groove of working out, I was psyched with how my legs looked!  Really pleased.  Short, sure, but shaped and toned.  

Then last month or maybe even back in November, I was trying something on in the mirror and I noticed, with horror I might add, "My legs are gone!"  No muscle definition!  I was so sad.  Which is one of the main things that kicked my a$$ back in gear and got me back to my workout-a-holic self.  And just yesterday I was back in that same mirror and BAM!  Legs.  Word.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Sorry the baby is sick.  Stay healthy...
> 
> Feeling kind of eh today.  Lacking motivation for staying on plan right now.  I am still working out and such, but just can't seem to stop eating everything in sight.  The whole thing is so frustrating....
> 
> Tomorrow is another day right?
> 
> Have a great night everyone...



Don't be frustrated, I know how you feel, I so want a big fat something, rather than check my points and eat a salad. But just think of how you will feel once you cross the finish line and get that bling. Only 6 weeks!!! You can do it. So if you need to have a day where you must eat junk, go ahead, have your day. Just don't make it a whole month!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> No I wasn't surprised.  Or did I faint.  If I squawk enough - sooner or later you all will listen to me.  It's just straight math there stats whiz.
> 
> *Thank you for your persistance Lisa  *
> 
> I KNOW your legs are spectacular without even getting a good look.  Why?  Any women who misses a stepper.  Well those step machine women - I'm not stupid - they won the leg lottery.  I know you won the leg lottery.  Even pipsqueak won the leg lottery.  Sighing.  So sighing.  The jealousy is KILLING ME!!!
> 
> *I DO miss the stair stepper.  Horribly so.  I may have won the leg lottery but I so lost out in other areas *
> 
> Yes, I know  I should shut up and be grateful I have legs.  I was workig out laughing Nancy - wondering if you used my drama filled you have legs pusher on any workout.



YES!  I did.  This morning actually.  My legs are so tired.  I did my long run on Monday (9 miles) then yesterday as part of my strenght workout I did a bit of leg work.  Today they are just wiped out, but I had a 4.5 mile run on my schedule.  Took a lot of mental strength to get thru it, but I did it. I even managed to follow it up with 5 fast miles on the bike. 

Tomorrow I shall go easy 



*Paula *- I've been thinking a lot about you.  You have 2 really big goals that you are working on right now.  Losing weight AND training for the 1/2 marathon.  Oh, and let's not forget the whole JOB thing (ok.  Maybe you want to forget about that right now, but sadly you can't ).  It's perfectly understandable that you are going to struggle a bit your motivation & energy levels.  You have a ton on your plate right now.  Balance honey.  It's all about finding balance.  I would never tell you to drop something, but it's ok to back off one thing a little if need be in order to maintain your sanity for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Paula.  Nancy and Jo both just gave GREAT advice.

Here's mine.  Be as gentle with yourself as you would be with me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Here's mine.  Be as gentle with yourself as you would be with me.



Excellent advice that I think we all need to hear sometimes 

BTW.  In just a little over 5 weeks, we'll be at WDW


----------



## HockeyKat

I completely agree with everything that has been said, Paula.   


Okay, HELP!  Saturday is my "long run" (more like walk) and we are supposed to get snow.   In any normal northern state, this would not be an issue and I could just go deal with the da!n TM.   But here, it closes everything!  

My thought is to maybe skip hockey tomorrow and go find one of these Gold's that has a cardio cinema and do it there, on the TM?   Hockey is optional (i.e. not paid for) this week as a new session is starting...

However, what does that do to Friday?  Should I do my interval training today (~3miles or so) AND Friday,  as well as the long one on Thursday?   Is that too much?  Should Friday be a cross-training day?  

ARGH!!  Stupid weather.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Wouldn't think of it.  The guy is a dog...



But a cute dog Kelly.  Please know I"m only kidding you. And I really thought I was finished.  But new material came.    I had such a laugh - such a laugh -  yesterday when I found out that he was engaged  I firmly believe that men and women should realize that there are some men -and women - that are not meant for marriage or monogamy.  

Emily Blunt - it's nice - is engaged as well.  

But I love his vibe and his humour.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Paula.  Nancy and Jo both just gave GREAT advice.
> 
> Here's mine.  Be as gentle with yourself as you would be with me.



I still have to catch up but this is such wonderful advice and it caught my eye.  So true.

And Paula - you have been on my mind a lot.  A lot. 

I will catch up later.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So I have worked here for over 6  years, and I have known all this time that my boss has a dark dark soul... But some days it is so hard to take, today is one of those days. God, please give me the will to not let her dark soul affect my happy soul..

Sorry I just needed to vent before I cry at my desk

Plus I think I am extra yucky today because I have not been able to have a workout all week.


----------



## cathie1327

Hey everyone,

Super busy today so a quick quick check-in.

This has been a ROUGH week for me. Been sick since last Friday, not as bad as I was but could definitely be better. Have been all over the place on my goals and have had quite a few emotional hurdles to jump in the last week. I've been shoving my face with anything I can find, but the thing is.....it's not satisfying me. It's not comforting. It's not making me feel better. I think that means that I have at least started to realize that eating is not the answer to emotional moments, but those habits are still so hard to break right now. Lots of stress with family, school, work, and things with Carlos and I have been horridly rocky...

You all inspire me though. Seeing everyone meet their goals, stick to things, and succeed is amazing, and continues to remind me why I am keeping myself on this journey I'm on. It's just taking a little longer for me to pick myself up this time...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--given your hockey schedule, I think the best thing is to stick to your plan.  Walk on Saturday.  Yes, in the snow.  Bundle up--you can do it!  And remember, we burn more calories when cold!  

Jo--sorry that you have a sucky boss.  Anything in particular that he did today?

Paula.  Paula.  Paula.  OMG, your strength.  You can do anything you set your mind to.  You got great advice already, but here's some other things to think about--You have incredible endurance!  And you yourself have said that you are in this for the long haul, for the lifestyle change.  That is always going to take longer and take more energy than a quick diet where you might lose a lot of weight quickly only to turn around and put it back on.  You have clearly made the change.  And that means that there are going to be easier times and rougher times.  So don't sweat it and certainly don't beat yourself up about it.

OMG, just look at where you came from.  Now you are saying things like, "I only walked 4 miles today," and "I found another bike race that I want to do..."  Seriously!  Look at where are ARE as compared to where you WERE.  Mind boggling.

My experience--when I trained for my first Half, it took all of my focus and energy just to concentrate on my runs and workouts.  While I didn't go crazy and eat everything in sight, I certainly didn't focus on my food while I was also focusing on training for the event.  I could only manage one at a time.  Right now I seem to be moving both forward, but I think that is only due to having been here before.

Keep going.  Do what you can.  We've totally got your back.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--sorry that you have a sucky boss.  Anything in particular that he did today?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Its hard to explain, she has to micro manage everything. She's just so so yucky. I can not control the way other people treat me. I can only control how I react. Today, my mind and my feelings have forgotten that. Tomorrows a better day. I hope to have a big # missing on the scale at my 1st weigh in


----------



## poppinspal

Afternoon everyone! 

*Jo*-I'm sorry that you have to deal with a boss like that. I know it doesn't make it easier but just think  how much better off you are(and probably happier) by being such a happy (and in my opinion kind) soul.  

*Paula*-You've gotten much better advice then I probably would ever give. But I will say this... it might help to think how strong you'll feel after you've completed the half. You have a body that can carry you that many miles so you're already doing great. It'll all come together for you. I will also say by training for a half marathon I already think you're amazing!

*Erika*-Doesn't sound like much of a rest day to me!  Just reading the word lunges made my legs ache. 

I did my run last night despite having a bit of a head cold, I just ran with tissues stuffed in my pockets. It was a struggle but it's done. Tonight I was going to do some strength stuff and play on my Wii Fit but unfortunately my schools book store sent me the wrong book for my class so I to go exchange it. I left college after two years and so eight years later I'm returning to finish it. I can't believe how much has changed in eight years! I'm a little terrified.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> But a cute dog Kelly.  Please know I"m only kidding you. And I really thought I was finished.  But new material came.    I had such a laugh - such a laugh -  yesterday when I found out that he was engaged  I firmly believe that men and women should realize that there are some men -and women - that are not meant for marriage or monogamy.
> 
> Emily Blunt - it's nice - is engaged as well.
> 
> But I love his vibe and his humour.



I know deep down hes a dog - but such a good looking, talented one! 

Kat - I might have missed this, but how was Choir?

Jo - Sorry about your sucky boss 

Cathie - 

Paula - Ok, Im not great at giving advice but I will say this. I haven't been on this thread as long as the other ladies, but in the year or so that I have been here the change in you is unbelievable. As Erika said, Bike Rides, the Gym, The weight loss - everything. You have come so far, and you CAN keep going. Just be kind to yourself 

Everyone - Hi 

Im very excited today - Me, my mum, my mums older sister (aunt), her younger brother (uncle) and my 12 year old cousin have booked to go to London in April for two days sightseeing and to go to the theatre to see Hairspray 

I love love love the theatre! 

I had the most delicious dinner tonight - chilli pasta bake. Super easy and low in points! I used whole wheat pasta, Quorn Mince (soya/tofu-y stuff), tomato and chilli sauce and packed it with red onion, pepper, mushrooms, courgette and baked it in the oven with low fat cheese on top. Deelicious! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> I did my run last night despite having a bit of a head cold, I just ran with tissues stuffed in my pockets. It was a struggle but it's done. Tonight I was going to do some strength stuff and play on my Wii Fit but unfortunately my schools book store sent me the wrong book for my class so I to go exchange it. I left college after two years and so eight years later I'm returning to finish it. I can't believe how much has changed in eight years! I'm a little terrified.




Thanks Meg,, Hey  to you for going back to school! That takes alot of will. Good for you!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Everyone - Hi
> 
> Im very excited today - Me, my mum, my mums older sister (aunt), her younger brother (uncle) and my 12 year old cousin have booked to go to London in April for two days sightseeing and to go to the theatre to see Hairspray
> 
> I love love love the theatre!



That sound like a fun outing!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay, public service announcement for today.  Don't lie on your resume.  The potential employer WILL find out.   Just sayin'.  


Meg, what are you going to school for?


The treadmill beat me soundly today.   I only managed 2 miles in 29 min.   I told myself that if I still felt as bad at 2 miles as I did at .5 miles, then I could stop...  It wasn't the sweaty icky heart-poundy I can't go on, either.  More like, my legs won't support me.  

I think I am not eating enough.


----------



## poppinspal

*Jo*- Thanks. I was really nervous when I applied but I actually like being in school so now I'm a little excited. Although working full time and doing school has me a little nervous. Has your family all managed to stay healthy?

*Kelly*- Sounds like tons of fun. I enjoy going to see shows but have never seen Hairspray. I bet it's a fun one.

*Kat*- I'm doing double duty... english and history. Right now I'm thinking I'd like to teach middle school but we'll see. Sorry your run didn't go so well today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--good job listening to your body!  That is important.  You have to be able to tell the "Yes, this sucks, but I know that if I push through this point then I will be fine for the rest of it" from the "Yeah, this just isn't gonna happen today" type of feelings.  If it makes you feel better, I have those days.  I set out to do what should be an easy run for me, only to barely make it 2 miles.  It just happens.

Meg--good for you that you are going back!  Where?  I am a professor and I have tons of colleagues at many of the various Boston schools.

Kelly--HI!  Ooooh, I have London envy!  I want to hop over to London for the weekend to go to the theatre!

So, I ended up doing squats and lunges today.  Had an extra 10 minutes at the bus stop, so...  You all know my philosophy on that!    I will get core in shortly.  But if I don't post about it, Nancy and Paula, you know what to do!


----------



## Ronda93

Okay Kat.  Was it a big lie or a little one?  Education, experience, criminal record?

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Yes we need details Kat!

Just a quick pop in as I am walking, be back soon!  Between the DIS and FB, I am all over the place.  Well, until I run out the battery.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just popping in as I wait for J to get home.  T-30 minutes.  For those that don't know, my husband travels to Asia quite a bit for work.  He's been gone for a few weeks now and returns home tonight.  He'll be home for the next 3-4 weeks, and then gone again for 3-4 weeks.

Anyhow, not likely that I will be back online till tomorrow.  

GOALS!  What happened to posting daily goals?  Let's get ON IT!

Mine for Thursday:

--water, water, water (as I know I will be drinking tonight)
--run
--upper body strength
--core
--track

Looking at those goals, I better not drink too much tonight!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

My first weigh in.... Down 4!

Thats the good news, now for the bad. 
DH had a friend over tonight and they make steak, potato, salad. I so needed that after a day like today.  So I think I just blew the 4lbs, but I did do the elliptical for 15 mins before my weigh in. 
Why does the elliptical hate me so much HA HA

Feeling better now that I am not at work!! 
Baby is good! Alexa, Is still fine for now, but I just hope that she does not get sick, I think if she does not start tonight I will be in the clear..



Meg, dont worry about school, I know you will ROCK IT!!!

Kat, Hope your body feels better tomorow, it sound like you have been really working hard

Hi to everyone, I hope all of you have a good night,


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Just popping in as I wait for J to get home.  T-30 minutes.  For those that don't know, my husband travels to Asia quite a bit for work.  He's been gone for a few weeks now and returns home tonight.  He'll be home for the next 3-4 weeks, and then gone again for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Anyhow, not likely that I will be back online till tomorrow.
> 
> GOALS!  What happened to posting daily goals?  Let's get ON IT!
> 
> Mine for Thursday:
> 
> --water, water, water (as I know I will be drinking tonight)
> --run
> --upper body strength
> --core
> --track
> 
> Looking at those goals, I better not drink too much tonight!



E, So glad your DH is home, I think you said you have been saving the drinking points for him to get back. So I guess there is no Core for you tonight.   have a wonderful night!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG.  Busy evening!  Where do I even start?!?!?

*Cathie* -   What a week.  Hang in there.

*Megan* - I'm sorry, but I laughed at your running with tissues.  I had to do that a couple of weeks ago. Not a whole lot of fun is it!  And  on the back to school!

*Kelly *- The theatre.  I love it too!  Going to see Lion King on Saturday. 



HockeyKat said:


> Okay, public service announcement for today.  Don't lie on your resume.  The potential employer WILL find out.   Just sayin'.
> 
> * Just out of curiousity....which end of the resume were you on? *
> 
> I think I am not eating enough.



*I think you may be right.  It takes a lot of fuel for your body to do all that you are doing - between the hockey & the 1/2 marathon?  That's a whole lotta calories you are burning. *




3DisneyKids said:


> I will get core in shortly.  But if I don't post about it, Nancy and Paula, you know what to do!



*Please pass the hammer *



3DisneyKids said:


> GOALS!  What happened to posting daily goals?  Let's get ON IT!



*I was thinking that myself earlier.  It's so much easier NOT to do something when you haven't publically announced it.* 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, So glad your DH is home, I think you said you have been saving the drinking points for him to get back. So I guess there is no Core for you tonight.   have a wonderful night!



*Um, no.  I don't give a rats @ss that he's coming home tonight.  She had ALL DAY to do her core.  It's not MY fault that she waited until the last minute.  No excuses.  Get 'er done. 

 eh who am I kidding.  She's probably got several drinks in her already.  Core could just be downright dangerous now.  Drunk Erika on a stability ball? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*EE *- did you get your new running shoes?

*Jo* - AWESOME on the loss!


----------



## poppinspal

*Erika*-I'm at UMass Lowell but I'm taking classes thru their continuing education department. I'm glad your DH is home, hope you're enjoying drinks with him!

*Jo*- Thanks for the support. In the next couple of weeks I'll probably need more support with my school then with my workouts. I'll probably be happy to run instead of signing on to my online classroom. 

But more importantly..... congrats on the loss!  Remember even if you think you over ate tonight, tomorrow is another day! 

*Nancy*- Please laugh at the idea of me running with tissues. It was even funnier today when I did exercise on the balance ball with them. Doesn't my body know, a cold does not go well with training!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Megan*- I've been known to tote a box around the gym.  A little sinus congestion is not going to slow me down 

*Hey Liz*.  Were we supposed to ask you about rescheduling your WW meeting?


----------



## lisaviolet

YOu know I was going to do a multi quote but you know I just don't feel like it.  Nope.

Nancy - do you have any idea why I knew from the stepper that you had great legs?  I wonder if leg lotteries really know the other side.  Lean shapely legs get more and more beautiful on the stepper. Hence you missing/loving it.  The stepper is your friend.   Big ones turn into tree trunks on the same machine.   Just in case you weren't aware.   So heaven for the blessed - he!! for the not so blessed.  

Jo -  on the loss.

Hi to everyone.  

I changed my bedroom into another room yesterday.  We have a new TV room and I have a new bedroom.  Gosh that's so interesting, isn't it?  I must go to bed.  

Oh and speaking of boring - but interesting to me - rainbow trout has been in the house TWO TIMES this week.  

Oh did you guys catch that I decided that I will be at goal in late October/November.    I've actually become pompous and one day last week - just decided - out of nowhere that yep that it will be then.    Mathematically it's filled with pressure.  But I didn't do any math when it came to me to choose that time - so whatever.


----------



## poppinspal

*Nancy*- If I end up dragging a box of tissues to hockey tomorrow I may just have to take a picture to share with you. (And I very well could end up having to do that!)

Hi Lisa! 

Ok I need to get to bed. 

Oh, oh. Goals for tomorrow...

-drink water! 
-be better about logging
-don't let 10 hrs of work keep me from hockey, there should be no excuses!

Night all!


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> *EE *- did you get your new running shoes?
> 
> *Jo* - AWESOME on the loss!



Yes and I am in love.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Thanks everyone for all of the great advice.  You all have no idea how much of a lifeline this board can be for me so thanks!!!! 

I was talking to a friend tonight and its official, my mojo is missing and I am officially on the hunt for it.  Tomorrow is my day of reckoning at JC and the results are not going to be pretty but it is what it is now right.  I have to find the balance again and I will find it.  I refuse to let a little thing stop me now and Liz - I promise to be kind and not beat myself up.

Nancy - I have a hammer (a pink one) that I will send to you.  I haven't read anything about Erika doing her core workout tonight.  Looks like we are going to need the whistle and the hammer soon... just sayin'

Jo - amazing loss!!!!  Great job!

Kelly - have fun at Hairspray this weekend.  What a fun show.

Kat - remeber when I kicked up my workouts and was starving all the time?  You need to eat more...

EE - glad you love the new shoes...  It is a beautiful thing isn't it?

I am starting to crash so it is off to bed for me...


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Okay Kat.  Was it a big lie or a little one?  Education, experience, criminal record?
> 
> Ronda



I can't give too many details (public board and all that), but I was not on the giving side of said resume, and it was more in the work history area.   Last week was different person, more in the experience area.     Seriously?   So not worth it to lie.   It's like sending an online dating photo of someone else... do you think that person will like you MORE when they find out you are a liar??




AKASnowWhite said:


> *I think you may be right.  It takes a lot of fuel for your body to do all that you are doing - between the hockey & the 1/2 marathon?  That's a whole lotta calories you are burning. *




Oops, I meant to quote Paula too... anyhow, it's not that I am hungry, in fact, far from it!   It's more that I am NOT hungry and then realize at like 11PM that I was way under my calories for the day.   So my goal for the next two weeks is to eat all 1200 calories.  


Tonight, I probably went over on calories... stopped counting, although I didn't go nuts on food, but had a few beers.   

We had a grand mass furniture moving night.  Moved master bedroom furniture into spare bedroom, what was the study's furniture (one bookcase, a futon, and a whole bunch of CRAP) into the garage, and the spare bedroom's furniture into the study.   Oh, and the piano from what was the study into the loft.   3 1/2 hours of moving stuff.  

So, now we have two complete queen-sized spare bedrooms (dresser, bed, armoire, nightstand), and will have a king-sized master bedroom tomorrow.   And I am tired as HECK.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> I was talking to a friend tonight and its official, my mojo is missing and I am officially on the hunt for it.



Time for posters & milk carton advertising!  *MISSING: *Paula's mojo.  We miss it terribly and only ask for it's safe return.  No questions asked.

Seriously though Paula.  Lots going on right now, so I can understand that while totally frustrating to you, it's normal. 

*Kat* -  New furniture FINALLY!  

Off to the gym for me.  Busy day today.  I never did post my goals last night but they are simple.

1) drink more water - I've been doing ok, but not stellar
2) track
3) keep avoiding wine
4) keep my head above water on this crazy day and try not to get overwhelmed by anything


----------



## adsrtw

Just think, some of us will be waking up at WDW 5 days from today.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning everyone.

I have been reading along and love the new faces and success of so many.

I wanted to let you know that there has been some major things going on and I just did not want to dwell on them here.  There are so many of you on the right path and so many starting over and so many leading the way that I choose to deal with most privately.

I weighed in Sunday at my highest ever.  It was a shock and a reality check that launched me from stagnant to move your feet.

I started back at the Y on Monday with one hour water aerobics plus Spark People.

If I needed the motivation for me and for my family, it came Tuesday.  I found out a cousin of the kids on their Dad's side, died of what appears to be a massive heart attack.  32 years old and he has left a wife and three kids behind with no clue how to move forward.  I had known him for almost 20 years.  He was a guest in my home many times and one of the best people I had the privalege of knowing.

He was a bit heavy - not like I am and although weight may not have played a roll (autopsy results are not back yet), I am giving death a free access card by being at this weight. 130 pounds overweight is simply put, asking for issues.

I have diabetes in my family, heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer and the list goes on.  My chances are good that someday, I will be dealing with any of those and the chances are better because of my weight.

So although I have not been posting, I have been reading and I wanted you guys to know that there are many others reading along too.  You inspire people with your drive and passion for health inside and out.  

Your posts make a difference to people who are not ready to make a difference for themselves yet and if I have not thanked each of you enough for what you bring individually to the table, I want you all to know that it is appreciated and it is amazing.  I can't wait to hear about the upcomming race and the success many of you will have in it!

And Liz - the intro was perfect...every word.  Thank You for your gift of vocabulary!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Dizneydawn said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I have been reading along and love the new faces and success of so many.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that there has been some major things going on and I just did not want to dwell on them here.  There are so many of you on the right path and so many starting over and so many leading the way that I choose to deal with most privately.
> 
> I weighed in Sunday at my highest ever.  It was a shock and a reality check that launched me from stagnant to move your feet.
> 
> I started back at the Y on Monday with one hour water aerobics plus Spark People.
> 
> If I needed the motivation for me and for my family, it came Tuesday.  I found out a cousin of the kids on their Dad's side, died of what appears to be a massive heart attack.  32 years old and he has left a wife and three kids behind with no clue how to move forward.  I had known him for almost 20 years.  He was a guest in my home many times and one of the best people I had the privalege of knowing.
> 
> He was a bit heavy - not like I am and although weight may not have played a roll (autopsy results are not back yet), I am giving death a free access card by being at this weight. 130 pounds overweight is simply put, asking for issues.
> 
> I have diabetes in my family, heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer and the list goes on.  My chances are good that someday, I will be dealing with any of those and the chances are better because of my weight.
> 
> So although I have not been posting, I have been reading and I wanted you guys to know that there are many others reading along too.  You inspire people with your drive and passion for health inside and out.
> 
> Your posts make a difference to people who are not ready to make a difference for themselves yet and if I have not thanked each of you enough for what you bring individually to the table, I want you all to know that it is appreciated and it is amazing.  I can't wait to hear about the upcomming race and the success many of you will have in it!
> 
> And Liz - the intro was perfect...every word.  Thank You for your gift of vocabulary!




I had my wake up call too, my father 56 years old, just had carotid artery surgery, he has the other carotid artery  fully blocked and they can not do surgery on that, then right after that he has just had a triple bypass.

So with that news, I decided that I did not want that to be me. I start to run, and I just started Weight Watchers. I can't lie, the run is much much easier for me than the diet. I get happy I want to eat, I am sad I want to eat, I am board I want to eat and so on and so on. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!
Hang in there. We will help you every baby step that you need to take!


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> Time for posters & milk carton advertising!  *MISSING: *Paula's mojo.  We miss it terribly and only ask for it's safe return.  No questions asked.
> 
> Seriously though Paula.  Lots going on right now, so I can understand that while totally frustrating to you, it's normal.




Nancy - thanks...  I needed to hear that today.  

Oh and the posters have gone out and I contacted a few national billboard companies as well.  Be on the lookout everyone!

gotta run.. sneaking this post in...


----------



## cathie1327

Dizneydawn said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I have been reading along and love the new faces and success of so many.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that there has been some major things going on and I just did not want to dwell on them here.  There are so many of you on the right path and so many starting over and so many leading the way that I choose to deal with most privately.
> 
> I weighed in Sunday at my highest ever.  It was a shock and a reality check that launched me from stagnant to move your feet.
> 
> I started back at the Y on Monday with one hour water aerobics plus Spark People.
> 
> If I needed the motivation for me and for my family, it came Tuesday.  I found out a cousin of the kids on their Dad's side, died of what appears to be a massive heart attack.  32 years old and he has left a wife and three kids behind with no clue how to move forward.  I had known him for almost 20 years.  He was a guest in my home many times and one of the best people I had the privalege of knowing.
> 
> He was a bit heavy - not like I am and although weight may not have played a roll (autopsy results are not back yet), I am giving death a free access card by being at this weight. 130 pounds overweight is simply put, asking for issues.
> 
> I have diabetes in my family, heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer and the list goes on.  My chances are good that someday, I will be dealing with any of those and the chances are better because of my weight.
> 
> So although I have not been posting, I have been reading and I wanted you guys to know that there are many others reading along too.  You inspire people with your drive and passion for health inside and out.
> 
> Your posts make a difference to people who are not ready to make a difference for themselves yet and if I have not thanked each of you enough for what you bring individually to the table, I want you all to know that it is appreciated and it is amazing.  I can't wait to hear about the upcomming race and the success many of you will have in it!
> 
> And Liz - the intro was perfect...every word.  Thank You for your gift of vocabulary!



Dawn  I have sort of been the same way, not wanting to really drag everyone down, but feeling guilty that I haven't been around and active and keeping up with everyone, doing as good as they have.

I'm glad there was something to get you motivated, and glad that you had a "wake up call" though I'm really sorry to hear what happened that caused it though.

I haven't really had a wake up call, but am starting to realize that being 130 lbs overweight is really taking it's toll on my body, and I don't want to be this way for the rest of my life. I just need to find that motivator to get me going so I can take the steps to stay ON TRACK and know that I want to stay there when the going gets rough.

I'll be thinking about ya, hang in there. We are all here for you.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

goofyfan-12 said:


> Kelly - have fun at Hairspray this weekend.  What a fun show.



Oh I wish it was this weekend - we aren't going until April!

And, big fat bummer, we found out today AFTER they let us book tickets, that Hairspray is finishing its run in the West End on the 28th of March so we will miss it 
So, we are going to see Phantom instead! 

Dawn - Hope everything is ok. So sorry to hear about your family member 

E - So happy for you that Jeff is back!

Everyone - Hi 

Back to posting goals! goals for tomorrow are:

Water
Tracking
Cross Trainer
Catch up on Sleep

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh I wish it was this weekend - we aren't going until April!
> 
> And, big fat bummer, we found out today AFTER they let us book tickets, that Hairspray is finishing its run in the West End on the 28th of March so we will miss it
> So, we are going to see Phantom instead!
> 
> 
> Back to posting goals! goals for tomorrow are:
> 
> Water
> Tracking
> Cross Trainer
> Catch up on Sleep
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day




Sorry about Hairspray, glad you get to see Phantom


----------



## lisaviolet

Dawn - I'm sorry about your relative.  

Also, I have been thinking about you and was wondering where you were.  

On the weight - I guarantee you it's all an emotional block for you at this point.  Guarantee.  As in if I had a million dollars I wouldn't hesitate to put it on that.   You know what to do.  You know what you have to do and you're not doing it.  

And honestly I would concentrate on whatever that is - whatever the emotional work is for you - and forget the weight for now.  Or pick what you think you are strongest at - food or exercise and just fake it until ti becomes routine but still forget the weight loss side.  

I know many think emotions do not play a part.  I talked earlier about this show X weighted - and there are tons of "I"m strong - I just have bad habits" - that come on and it's UNBELIEVABLE the sh!t/insights that come out after six months.  

Do you know that in my mid twenties I made a conscious decision that I didn't want to be fat BUT I didn't want the up and down and up and down and up and down anymore MORE.    So I decided none of that in my life again even if that meant overweight.  There was a point I gained some but other than a large gain I never went up and down again (besides small amounts) and here I am.  It's too hard on the psyche to do that over and over again.  

But regardless - with you - why beat yourself up?  Why bang your head against the wall when I know that YOU KNOW your weight is probably best looked at through emotional work first.  And then "JUST DO IT" on all the stuff that you know.  Because you do know al the ins and outs.  You do,  

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Tomorrow is my day of reckoning at JC and the results are not going to be pretty but it is what it is now right.
> ...



Right.

And this is the exact reason why you will get to goal.  The exact reason why I know that.  And the exact reason why you inspire me for my journey Paula.  Because you go and face it.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh I wish it was this weekend - we aren't going until April!
> 
> And, big fat bummer, we found out today AFTER they let us book tickets, that Hairspray is finishing its run in the West End on the 28th of March so we will miss it
> So, we are going to see Phantom instead!



Yeah for Phantom.  But holy cow on the Hairspray.  

How is MIL?  Are you just making a conscious choice to except her at this point?    I'm not laughing at you - I'm laughing because I can't imagine she's been on her best behaviour suddenly.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo  on your father's surgeries.  He's young, eh?


----------



## lisaviolet

Dawn - I'm reading your TR right now.  It's hysterical.    OMG!  You're good at TRs.


----------



## poppinspal

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone. Hope you're all having a great day. I'm off to take some cold medicine and a nap in hopes I can survive ten o'clock hockey today. It's been a long day. 

I'll be back if I can't sleep.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, Sorry you feel yucky!, I hope that nap helped.

Lisa, How are you? Keeping warm up there? Ha Ha, Its just as cold here. 

2 Miles in 29:58, It was hard, I was so thinking of Erika and wanted to push myself to 3 but I have not ran in a week and my legs are stiff. But hey 2 miles is better than no miles

I hope everyone has a good night. 

Tomorrow Is FRIDAY


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ok, I swear I tried to post yesterday and it ATE my post. Must have been under it's calories!  HA!!!!! 

Paula - how did you do?

I went to WW today - bc Lyz made me - and I only gained 0.2 lb.  That is a HUGE victory.  HUGE.  I feel like I can make it through the weekend now.

Dawn - Lisa said this perfectly. Forget the weight. Focus on you.  By God, woman, you have faced a lot of challenges in the past two years.  And you're here.  So keep focusing on you.  No apologies, right?  This is making me think of "No Surrender" by Bruce Springsteen. I don't know why.  But it's coming to me. So go listen to it.  Nothing to be sorry for, it's like Walt said, keep moving forward. We learn more from our struggles then we do our easy success.  I'm living proof of that.

And thank you.  I"m glad you liked my words.  

Heading to Norwood, MA tomorrow. Must pack.  Must walk 8 miles while there in 23 degree weather.  Good times! 

Kat - I am always shocked when I google people and they HAVEN'T lied.  Cause you know I google everyone!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - TWO miles is awesome!


----------



## adsrtw

Hey ladies, very rough day at work (well 2 days).  We have unwanted visitors.  Wore my new shoes to work (we were casual today) and I was in heaven.  I really felt like they were helping my momentum.  Yes, I halfway run through the department sometimes.  

Is it month end yet???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*WOW, three days in a row of me barely posting.  That must be some sort of record!  
*





AKASnowWhite said:


> *Um, no.  I don't give a rats @ss that he's coming home tonight.  She had ALL DAY to do her core.  It's not MY fault that she waited until the last minute.  No excuses.  Get 'er done.
> 
> :*




*YES!  This is exactly right!  We can't give a rat's a$$ about sh*t like that and let it be an excuse for not working out.  Because let's face it, there is *something* every day!  You have to make it a priority or it will never happen.

So THANK YOU, Nancy for the asskicking.  And btw, I DID do my core.  Finished it right before he got home.  I'll be doing it tonight, too, at like 11-ish.  Yikes!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 2 Miles in 29:58, It was hard, I was so thinking of Erika and wanted to push myself to 3 but I have not ran in a week and my legs are stiff. But hey 2 miles is better than no miles
> 
> I hope everyone has a good night.
> 
> Tomorrow Is FRIDAY



*Absolutely true, Jo!  2 miles is better than 0 miles which is what you were doing a couple of months ago, right?  And a HUGE congrats on the 4 pounds!  That is a great start and I hope it keeps you motivated to keep going!

EE--glad you love the shoes.  Can't wait to hear about your first long walk in them!  Though sorry about the suckfest at work.

Lisa--WORD!  Your comments to Dawn were spot on.  It IS emotional.  Likely for all of us, to some degree.  Even if someone is able to get thin without dealing with the emotional crap, they won't STAY that way until those issues get faced head on.

Dawn--sorry things have been all over the place for you.  It always seems to be that way!  Hope you are able to sort things out.

Meg--hope your cold is on its way out!

Kelly--Oh!  Phantom in London!  How I love thee!  (Bite me, Lisa!  )*


----------



## adsrtw

It's Project Runway night.  Maybe I need a refill.


----------



## poppinspal

So I did not make it to hockey. My energy is lacking a little but whats really killing me is the fact that my nose is completely blocked up. (sorry that's so gross but sadly true) It's making breathing hard and I don't think playing hockey would have helped. I might regret not going but I'm trying not to. I also went over my calories today. Man I'm on a roll.

*Jo*- Two miles is still two miles. Awesome job. And I'm definitely doing my happy dance in regards to tomorrow being friday! 

*Liz*-At least you won't be running here tomorrow when it's supposed to be in the negatives with the wind chill. (Trying to find a positive.) Oh and I was curious so I googled myself. My facebook comes up, the results of the races I've run and my hockey stats from when I played in college. Thats it. 

*Aimee*- Sorry work is sucking for you but at least you have awesome new sneakers to wear to work. 

*Erika*- 11? Well if you're staying up that late will you stay up and do some exercising for me too? Thanks!

Ok time for sleep. I have an early morning walk with my dog tomorrow. Sigh, can't he learn to take himself out? It's just too cold!


----------



## goofyfan-12

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh I wish it was this weekend - we aren't going until April!



Oops - how did I screw that up?  Sorry Kelly.  Phantom is an awesome alternative though.

Meg - sorry you didn't make it to hockey... feel better soon



lisaviolet said:


> Right.
> 
> And this is the exact reason why you will get to goal.  The exact reason why I know that.  And the exact reason why you inspire me for my journey Paula.  Because you go and face it.



Thanks Lisa...  It is a journey and no two weeks or the same.  Can't let it get to me.



SeptemberGirl said:


> Ok, I swear I tried to post yesterday and it ATE my post. Must have been under it's calories!  HA!!!!!
> 
> Paula - how did you do?
> 
> I went to WW today - bc Lyz made me - and I only gained 0.2 lb.  That is a HUGE victory.  HUGE.  I feel like I can make it through the weekend now.



Liz - we must be in sync this week because I gained .2 pounds this week as well.  I am over the moon thrilled because I was expecting a one stone gain at least with everything I have been shoving in my mouth.  My next appt is back on my normal Monday so my goal is to stay on my eating plan for tomorrow breakfast and lunch (dinner is out with my friend Tom and his family) and then pick it up again on Saturday night through my Monday appointment.  Taking things one step and one day at a time right now.

My big issue right now is when to fit in my eight mile walk.  I am heading to one of the casinos in CT tomorrow and coming back on Saturday (yes, Nancy - I'll wave as I drive by...).  I have a weight lifting session with Jesse on Sunday so do I get up early and do my walk at the hotel on Saturday morning or do I dare try to do both the weights and the walk on Sunday.  I just don't know what to do.  Ideas?

Dawn - if this journey has taught me anything it is that you need to commit to your program because you want to and you put that journey in the top spot of priorities.  From the sounds of things, that is just not possible for you right now.  Focus on making as many healthy choices as you can and deal with the emotional stuff and the rest will fall into line.  Trust me on this.

OK - off to pack my bag for tomorrow.  I am bringing my workout gear with me just in case.  I'll check in later - promise...  I need to keep Erika honest about her core workout.

Goals for tomorrow:
drink my water
eat my JC food for breakfast, lunch and snack
eat sensible dinner at the restaurant
enjoy the compliments that Tom and his family will throw my way (he hasn't seen me since August and his family since this time last year)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Saturday morning. Call me and we can talk and walk. Who else is in?


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, I didn't make it to hockey either.

I am just so WIPED today.  I think it was the 4 hours last night of moving furniture, then pretty much today was more of the same.   OCD husbands do not rest, nor let their wives rest, until every. single. thing. is clean and put away.  

Liz, enjoy MA!


----------



## goofyfan-12

SeptemberGirl said:


> Saturday morning. Call me and we can talk and walk. Who else is in?



tempting...  I should warn you - I am wreck for the first 1.5 - 2.0 miles (like can barely breathe kind of wreck) and then those wonderful endorphins arrive and the seratonin levels jump and all is good.  The first 2 miles are a major suckfest but worth it...


----------



## HockeyKat

What time?

They are starting to say we will get 5+ inches of snow here.   I may be delaying my long walk/run until Tuesday night.  

I know you northern types can bundle up and do this in under 30 temps, snow, etc, but I don't even have earmuffs.   They don't plow or salt around here, so going somewhere might not be an option.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Chaos day here today.

2 sets of twins born, and tonights were a bit of a challenge.  God, why did I give up booze? 

So much I wanted to comment on, but exhaustion is preventing my mind from functioning properly.  Let's see.

*PHANTOM! * OMG Kelly! Did I ever tell you about when my drama-fabulous daughter got us BACKSTAGE at Phantom?  Oh the set, the costumes...I was in heaven.  (and hell at the same time, because she kept hissing at me not to touch anything.  Sheesh. )

*Liz* - good job on going to WW.  And that measley little gain?  Not too shabby for a gal who just returned from Disney!  Have fun in Mass. this weekend!

*Paula* - Casinos?  How fun!  Mohgan or Foxwoods?  

*E* -  So did you do your core tonight? 'cause Paula has a PINK hammer, and, well, she's comin' awfully close to me tomorrow 

*Meg & Kat*- the hockey chicks  feel better  and Kat, so sorry.  I'm no help when it comes to dealing with the cold outdoors.  I don't *do* cold outdoors. I'm a wus.

*Jo *- 2 miles is nothing to sneeze at.  Nicely done.

*Lisa*.  Oh my darling Lisa. 

*Dawn *-  ditto on what they said  (my mind is mush.  I hear babies crying thru the monitor, I'm feeling spent) 

*EE *- glad to hear your new shoes are foot-fabulous!

Cathie, Ronda, Amy...forgive me if I've missed someone....HI!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Put it to bed, now waking it up.  clearly I didn't get enough sleep last night *

Extremely cold and ridiculously windy here today.  <brrrrr>  Definitely an "indoor" day for me!


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. Happy Friday! 

I'm feeling slightly better so I'm telling myself I made the right decision last night. I took my dog out for a "walk" this morning and he decided he wanted to run instead. I wasn't complaining, boy is it cold today! When I drove my sister to work this morning(she's a nurse, she had to be there at 7) my car was saying it was 11 degrees. 

*Paula*- Have tons of fun at the casino! My thinking if I was in your shoes would be to get your walk done Saturday if it doesn't interfere too much with your trip. Who knows what will happen Sunday and at least you got it out of the way. But if you don't get to it Saturday then you still have Sunday.

*Kat*- I hope you're feeling a little more energized today. Hockey takes a lot of energy, I think sometimes I forget that. Oh and I am used to the cold and I still hate running in it. That's why my treadmill and I will be very close this weekend, we'll be spending lots of time together. 

*Nancy*- Sounds like an exciting night. You're up and going already? I feel like I should say "You go girlfriend" or something along those lines. haha Try to stay warm today! 

goals for today
-do not forget lunch(I did this yesterday, disaster)
-water! 
-log
-make a wise choice on where to eat dinner

Off to take care of the little kiddies. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Morning!

YES, I did my core last night!    It was at 1am, but I got it done!  Since it was so late, I amended my normal workout.  I did 600 crunches (on the ball) and then to the floor for some bicycles and planks.

This made me think--KAT--just buy a ball for home.  They are super cheap--like $15ish.  And then you can do core while watching tv and not have to use the "damn dirty ball!"  *



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Put it to bed, now waking it up.  clearly I didn't get enough sleep last night *
> 
> Extremely cold and ridiculously windy here today.  <brrrrr>  Definitely an "indoor" day for me!



*Same here!  It is well below zero with the wind chill (and only 5* without it...but it is SO windy and is going to be for the next few days).

So today is the day.  I have to go to the new gym for my one week trial.  My membership at my old gym has officially expired and now that the weather is cold and I have to workout inside, the new gym it is.  I will report back later today.  

I hate going to a new gym, though.  Hate it.  I am an "insider" dammit!    I know my way around a gym, I know all of the people, I am a regular, all of that.  So I totally hate feeling like I don't know my way around when it is like a second home, if that makes sense.*


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I have a ball.   As well as, a weight bench, weights, and a mini-stepper.   But, no treadmill.

Good luck with the new gym.   I know what you mean about knowing everything and then going to a new place where you have to figure it all out again.


Meg, it definitely takes a lot of energy.  However, I think my body is a lot more used to hockey than it is to this running/walking thing.   


I figured out my problem the last two days... I was getting a migraine.   I do feel better today but still a bit wrung out.  


Oh, and sleeping in the new bed was awesome.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, glad you feel better today. Happy Friggen Friday!!!

E, Hope all goes well at the new gym

Kat, I am very use to the cold here in the windy city, but I wont go out for a run/walk in this weather. Sorry you have to hunker down for the weekend. As I said before I have a friend in Raleigh, so I know how your whole state has to shut down.  


OK, so I sit here at work, thinking today is a good day, it Friday, tomorrow I get to surprise my girls with Disney on ice, and the boss is busy yelling at someone other than me today (at least for now HA HA, ) 
I am thinking boy I need to run, I really feel like I need to run, how can I get a run in, when 30 mins after I get home from work gotta be at school. 
What is happening to me, day dreaming about exercise, ME. FATTY. OMG, what have I done to myself.. don't get me wrong I still day dream about pizza, and my beloved POP!  Could this really be the life change I have been hoping for??


Anyway, I hope you all have a FABULOUS FRIGGEN FRIDAY,,,


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OH Potty Training Update
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU LIZ. 
My baby ROCKS the potty now!!!
ALL DAY I do the pull up at night. 
Tomorrow will be our first day out, so I think I may do the pull up, cuz I don't want her to pee on me at disney on ice, 
YEAH, I think I won't have to buy any more huggies!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

So, now I have two options.

One, go to the gym now (lunch) and do my normal 3 mile 45 min walk/run. 

Two, wait, go to the gym after work, and try to get in as many miles as I can.


----------



## poppinspal

*Jo*- I hope you have an awesome time at Disney on Ice!  And congrats on the potty training! I know what a big step that is.

*Kat*- Hockey is definitely more comfortable for me but it is really almost like doing a total body workout. I hope now that you know why you were feeling under the weather you start feeling better soon.

*Erika*- At some point I'm going to have to pick your brain about what races you know of or like in New England. I'd like to find some to do this summer.

I'm getting out of work early today because I put in extra hours this week. I'm so excited to get in a workout before my Friday night plans. Forty five minutes and it's the weekend for me!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I say go now and be done with it.


----------



## HockeyKat

I decided to go after work and try to get in more mileage... it will probably be empty due to our "impending weather event" anyhow. 

They are saying maybe 10 inches, now.   I just hope we don't get ice.   I can handle being snowed in but the power outages and destruction from an ice storm sucks.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

10" that is alot even for Chicago. 
I hope it turns out to be nothing for you.
Good job on deciding to wait 
Nancy, Paula and Erika will be so proud. HA HA!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ugh.  Please pass the duct tape.  I need to seal shut my mouth. 

I just ate 2 rather large sized chocolate chip cookies.  Home made. They were awesome, but more points than I care to honestly admit to.

now my stomach hurts.  Not sure if it's cookie induced or guilt, but either way it's letting me know that I just made a really poor choice.  Time to flush my system with water


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> ugh.  Please pass the duct tape.  I need to seal shut my mouth.
> 
> I just ate 2 rather large sized chocolate chip cookies.  Home made. They were awesome, but more points than I care to honestly admit to.
> 
> now my stomach hurts.  Not sure if it's cookie induced or guilt, but either way it's letting me know that I just made a really poor choice.  Time to flush my system with water




Its ok, it was only 2 cookies, we can recover from 2 cookies, 
I did the same thing today, had chicken breast and green beans, and 8oz pop,  for lunch then ate 2 cookies. UGG. O Well, we own it. Whats done is done! Lets move on!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Happy Friday All!

Thanks for the great advice and I promise Lisa -I am inner searching and actually have 2 things I am honing in on to get me past myself!

I am doing really well with the Y amd food.  Can't wait to weigh in Monday.  As of this morning I was down 4 pounds.

I signed up for a personal trainer - starts in 2 weeks.  Next week I am adding more of the water aerobics classes.  They have changed it up a lot since I stopped going in November and now they are serious on muscle toning.  We did squats in the shallows for 5 minutes and I thought I might die.  

Planning on mixing up the week and not overdoing it but taking in different classes.

Also, learning to indulge and not splurge and guess what?  If you track it and allot for it, the end of the world does not come!  I ate a single cupcake and enjoyed the heck out of it.  Definately do not feel as guilty as I would if I did not excersize and also did not binge and say screw it.  I need to get moderation mentality not depravation modality.

Small steps.

Hope you all have a great weekend!  I am off to the Y tom. morning!  Freezing here!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Its ok, it was only 2 cookies, we can recover from 2 cookies



 yes we can! 

Dawn - nice job on the moderation.  Balance. That's the word I try to use.  I'm seeking balance in all aspects of my life.  Somedays work out better than others, but still trying


----------



## lisaviolet

Dizneydawn said:


> Happy Friday All!
> 
> Thanks for the great advice and I promise Lisa -I am inner searching and actually have 2 things I am honing in on to get me past myself!
> 
> 
> !



I'm happy about that Dawn.  I see myself in you - in that I remember that time in my life when I went up and down and all around.  It's way too frustrating - like setting yourself up for failure.  

Around that time - maybe early twenties - a weight loss leader - can
t even remember where said to me that she truly believes that it might not be the right time for me and that was absolutely okay.  I thought *** - how is that supposed to help?  But she was right.  She sensed it - my emotional struggles - and didn't feel as a leader that her job was to get me there by ______________.

Also, don't forget that half my seventy five came off without even thinking.  It came off strictly from looking at my issues.  Downtown living also helped the process.  It's a walking life.  

I'm very happy that you are focusing on what's eating you so to speak.  And please know Dawn I was seeing my past self  - not trying to rain on your parade in any way.

And Dawn - don't disappear when you're struggling.  Don't.  

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

Ms.  Kat - this has been on my mind all week.  Are you SURE 1200 is a good number for your height and weight and activity level?  Are you sure?  Jillian does 12 times her weight when she's not even working out (apparently she spent the last month not ) and even lost.  

It worries me for two reasons - I can't see how that is enough energy.  And two - is around 1200 for life?  Maybe it is for you - just curious.  

My God I need to get my head out of other people's business  but Kat it keeps gnawing at me the 1200.  It won't get the eff out of my head.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, Sorry you feel yucky!, I hope that nap helped.
> 
> *Lisa, How are you? Keeping warm up there? Ha Ha, Its just as cold here. *



It's nutso cold today.  And it was close to 50 earlier this week.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Ok, I swear I tried to post yesterday and it ATE my post. Must have been under it's calories!  HA!!!!!
> 
> I went to WW today - bc Lyz made me - and I only gained 0.2 lb.  That is a *HUGE victory.  HUGE.*  I feel like I can make it through the weekend now.
> 
> )



I love  HUGE victories!    Wonderful Liz.  



adsrtw said:


> Hey ladies, very rough day at work (well 2 days).  We have unwanted visitors.  Wore my new shoes to work (we were casual today) and I was in heaven.  I really felt like they were helping my momentum.  Yes, I halfway run through the department sometimes.
> 
> Is it month end yet???



It's almost month end. Hope the week is getting better Amy.  



poppinspal said:


> So I did not make it to hockey. My energy is lacking a little but whats really killing me is the fact that my nose is completely blocked up. *(sorry that's so gross but sadly true)* It's making breathing hard and I don't think playing hockey would have helped. I might regret not going but I'm trying not to. I also went over my calories today. Man I'm on a roll.
> 
> *Jo*- Two miles is still two miles. Awesome job. And I'm definitely doing my happy dance in regards to tomorrow being friday!
> 
> *Liz*-At least you won't be running here tomorrow when it's supposed to be in the negatives with the wind chill. (Trying to find a positive.) Oh and I was curious so I googled myself. My facebook comes up, the results of the races I've run and my hockey stats from when I played in college. Thats it.
> 
> *Aimee*- Sorry work is sucking for you but at least you have awesome new sneakers to wear to work.
> 
> *Erika*- 11? Well if you're staying up that late will you stay up and do some exercising for me too? Thanks!
> 
> Ok time for sleep. I have an early morning walk with my dog tomorrow. Sigh, can't he learn to take himself out? It's just too cold!



No Megan that's not gross.  I'm laughing.  Stick around and you'll see.   

Hope you're feeling better.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Oops - how did I screw that up?  Sorry Kelly.  Phantom is an awesome alternative though.
> 
> Meg - sorry you didn't make it to hockey... feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa...  It is a journey and no two weeks or the same.  Can't let it get to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Liz - we must be in sync this week because *I gained .2 pounds *this week as well. * I am over the moon thrilled* because I was expecting a one stone gain at least with everything I have been shoving in my mouth.  My next appt is back on my normal Monday so my goal is to stay on my eating plan for tomorrow breakfast and lunch (dinner is out with my friend Tom and his family) and then pick it up again on Saturday night through my Monday appointment.  Taking things one step and one day at a time right now.
> 
> My big issue right now is when to fit in my eight mile walk.  I am heading to one of the casinos in CT tomorrow and coming back on Saturday (yes, Nancy - I'll wave as I drive by...).  I have a weight lifting session with Jesse on Sunday so do I get up early and do my walk at the hotel on Saturday morning or do I dare try to do both the weights and the walk on Sunday.  I just don't know what to do.  Ideas?
> 
> Dawn - if this journey has taught me anything it is that you need to commit to your program because you want to and you put that journey in the top spot of priorities.  From the sounds of things, that is just not possible for you right now.  Focus on making as many healthy choices as you can and deal with the emotional stuff and the rest will fall into line.  Trust me on this.
> 
> OK - off to pack my bag for tomorrow.  I am bringing my workout gear with me just in case.  I'll check in later - promise...  I need to keep Erika honest about her core workout.
> 
> Goals for tomorrow:
> drink my water
> eat my JC food for breakfast, lunch and snack
> eat sensible dinner at the restaurant
> enjoy the compliments that Tom and his family will throw my way (he hasn't seen me since August and his family since this time last year)



Did you hear I adore HUGE victories?    Fantastic Paula.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Chaos day here today.
> 
> *2 sets of twins born,* and tonights were a bit of a challenge.  God, why did I give up booze?
> 
> So much I wanted to comment on, but exhaustion is preventing my mind from functioning properly.  Let's see.
> 
> *PHANTOM! * OMG Kelly! Did I ever tell you about when my drama-fabulous daughter got us BACKSTAGE at Phantom?  Oh the set, the costumes...I was in heaven.  (and hell at the same time, because she kept hissing at me not to touch anything.  Sheesh. )
> 
> *Liz* - good job on going to WW.  And that measley little gain?  Not too shabby for a gal who just returned from Disney!  Have fun in Mass. this weekend!
> 
> *Paula* - Casinos?  How fun!  Mohgan or Foxwoods?
> 
> *E* -  So did you do your core tonight? 'cause Paula has a PINK hammer, and, well, she's comin' awfully close to me tomorrow
> 
> *Meg & Kat*- the hockey chicks  feel better  and Kat, so sorry.  I'm no help when it comes to dealing with the cold outdoors.  I don't *do* cold outdoors. I'm a wus.
> 
> *Jo *- 2 miles is nothing to sneeze at.  Nicely done.
> 
> *Lisa*.  *Oh my darling Lisa. *
> 
> *Dawn *-  ditto on what they said  (my mind is mush.  I hear babies crying thru the monitor, I'm feeling spent)
> 
> *EE *- glad to hear your new shoes are foot-fabulous!
> 
> Cathie, Ronda, Amy...forgive me if I've missed someone....HI!



On the bold.  I can't even explain to you how awful I felt to hear thatand  have Jean give me a bag of goat the very same day.  (See Megan re: gross )

I swear - don't get excited Erika  - every single year I get closer and closer to becoming a vegetarian.    

On the purple - does your husband know you speak to me like this?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *Morning!
> 
> YES, I did my core last night!    It was at 1am, but I got it done!  Since it was so late, I amended my normal workout.  I did 600 crunches (on the ball) and then to the floor for some bicycles and planks.
> 
> This made me think--KAT--just buy a ball for home.  They are super cheap--like $15ish.  And then you can do core while watching tv and not have to use the "damn dirty ball!"  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Same here!  It is well below zero with the wind chill (and only 5* without it...but it is SO windy and is going to be for the next few days).
> 
> So today is the day.  I have to go to the new gym for my one week trial.  My membership at my old gym has officially expired and now that the weather is cold and I have to workout inside, the new gym it is.  I will report back later today.
> 
> I hate going to a new gym, though.  Hate it.  I am an "insider" dammit!    I know my way around a gym, I know all of the people, I am a regular, all of that.  So I totally hate feeling like I don't know my way around when it is Tlike a second home, if that makes sense.*



Can't wait to hear about the gym.  



HockeyKat said:


> E, I have a ball.   As well as, a weight bench, weights, and a mini-stepper.   But, no treadmill.
> 
> Good luck with the new gym.   I know what you mean about knowing everything and then going to a new place where you have to figure it all out again.
> 
> 
> Meg, it definitely takes a lot of energy.  However, I think my body is a lot more used to hockey than it is to this running/walking thing.
> 
> 
> I figured out my problem the last two days... I was getting a migraine.   I do feel better today but still a bit wrung out.
> 
> 
> *Oh, and sleeping in the new bed was awesome.*



Nice Kat.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OH Potty Training Update
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU LIZ.
> My baby ROCKS the potty now!!!
> ALL DAY I do the pull up at night.
> Tomorrow will be our first day out, so I think I may do the pull up, cuz I don't want her to pee on me at disney on ice,
> YEAH, I think I won't have to buy any more huggies!!!!!



I can't be the ONLY one curious about the potty training technique?  Can I?  

[


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I can't even explain to you how awful I felt to hear thatand  have Jean give me a bag of goat the very same day.  (See Megan re: gross )



 no worries here honey.  



So I've been tweaking my diet here and there since my wiegh in on Monday.  Shaving off a point here, 1/2 point there.  Seems to have been going pretty well.  Until today.  OMG I feel like it all caught up to me.  It started with those 2 cookies.  I ate them, accepted them, tracked them.  And still I was ok for the day.  But DINNER!  Yikes.  I could not inhale it fast enough.  So hungry.  Then I picked at the leftovers while I was putting them away.   So, it's back to balance.  Maybe 2-3 "shorter points" days in a row, then back to a more generous day will help?  Maybe it's due to all the cardio I did this morning?   I really have no good answer right now.  The good news in it all, is my food has all been super healthy this week (with the exception of the afore mentioned cookies.)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thought some of you might find this helpful.  It is from guru Jeff Galloway and it is about how to get started running.

This time of year, many adults look for activities that can improve the quality of their lives.  Over the past 20 years a growing number have chosen running, resulting in the largest running population ever.  Why would tens of thousands of sedentary citizens decide to engage in such an exertive exercise? Some have learned from friends that running is the best fat-burner, while others talk about how running shortens the time required to get in a good workout. Most long-term runners site the vitality boost and attitude enhancement not experienced in other activities. These are only a few of the continuing stream of rewards from a run at any pace (even with a lot of walk breaks).

Sadly, many beginners get bad advice or don't have a plan. If a little running feels good, they'll run a lot more, get injured or burned out. It has become my mission to help beginners or come-backers avoid the aches, pains and extreme fatigue by gradually increasing, while balancing exercise and recovery. 

The injury-free strategy is to gradually insert more running segments into a walk. The human body is designed to adapt naturally to running if the increase is gradual and there is adequate rest between runs. The following has been compiled from my book GETTING STARTED, which is available, autographed from my website.

The body maintains current improvements and is stimulated to improve best when running is done every other day. Missing an occasional run is OK. But if you want to sustain consistent improvement, you must commit to three running days a week. The day between, should be a gentle exercise day to allow for recovery and re-building (no running).  

The First Four Weeks

Walk first. Gradually increase an easy walk to 30 minutes, about every other day. Walk with a comfortable stride. Long strides can aggravate the muscles behind the leg and the shins.

Week 1
Monoff or gently walk
Tue-walk 10 min then run for 5 seconds/walk for 55 seconds for 10 min, then walk 10 min
Wed-off or gently walk
Thu-walk 9 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 12 min, then walk for 9 min
Fri-off
Sat or Sun-walk 15 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 14 min, then walk for 10 min

Week 2
Monoff or gently walk
Tue-walk 7 min then run for 5 seconds/walk for 55 seconds for 16 min, then walk 7 min
Wed-off or gently walk
Thu-walk 6 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 18 min, then walk for 6 min
Fri-off
Sat or Sun-walk 15 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 20 min, then walk for 15 min

Week 3
Monoff or gently walk
Tue-walk 10 min then run for 10 seconds/walk for 50 seconds for 10 min, then walk 10 min
Wed-off or gently walk
Thu-walk 9 min, then run for 10 sec/walk for 50 sec for 12 min, then walk for 9 min
Fri-off
Sat or Sun-walk 15 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 25 min, then walk for 15 min

Week 4
Monoff or gently walk
Tue-walk 7 min then run for 10 seconds/walk for 50 seconds for 16 min, then walk 7 min
Wed-off or gently walk
Thu-walk 6 min, then run for 10 sec/walk for 50 sec for 18 min, then walk for 6 min
Fri-off
Sat or Sun-walk 15 min, then run for 5 sec/walk for 55 sec for 30 min, then walk for 15 min

Many new runners stay at the level of week 4 for a month or indefinitely. Others use the same progression but increase the running to 15 seconds/with 45 seconds of walking for weeks 5 and 6. Continued progression would involve stepping up to 20/40 for weeks 7 and 8, and finally 30/30 during weeks 9 and 10. There is almost a zero rate of injury among those who gradually increase in this way. Many beginners who follow this program continue to increase the length of the long run, and finish a half or full marathon within one year.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> no worries here honey.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been tweaking my diet here and there since my wiegh in on Monday.  Shaving off a point here, 1/2 point there.  Seems to have been going pretty well.  Until today.  OMG I feel like it all caught up to me.  It started with those 2 cookies.  I ate them, accepted them, tracked them.  And still I was ok for the day.  But DINNER!  Yikes.  I could not inhale it fast enough.  So hungry.  Then I picked at the leftovers while I was putting them away.   So, it's back to balance.  Maybe 2-3 "shorter points" days in a row, then back to a more generous day will help?  Maybe it's due to all the cardio I did this morning?   I really have no good answer right now.  The good news in it all, is my food has all been super healthy this week (with the exception of the afore mentioned cookies.)



I tracked my cookies and my 8oz of pop, and I still had 8 point left for dinner.
So how many points is sharing nacho's and a can of pop with DH while we are at school for the carnival???? Nice dinner!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Sorry ladies in advance this might be long but it was on my mind as I drove home from watching a hockey game tonight.

As some of you may or may not know I work at a day care. It's not a career that many men choose and needless to say, I work with all women. I have mixed feelings about this. I do not talk a lot to them about my running or the changes in my eating habits. But we work in close quarters and of course they can't help but notice when I don't have a slice of a cake someone makes or I don't order a big lunch when they do. (Do you know they actually make pizza with chicken fingers on it? I seriously didn't find that out till recently.) Truthfully I never like half that junky lunch food anyways. So when I get asked questions about why I'm eating a certain way I'll answer them. I've also shared with them the fact that I'm running a half marathon, mostly because I will most likely take the day after off, I deserve a reward like that. To these women when I ran 9 miles it was crazy to them. A group of them went on WW this past fall to "get healthy" but they did no exercise and used all their points to eat junk food. I'm not judging them, we all decide how to live our lives, I'm simply saying their idea of what it means to get healthy and mine are two different things. They have started to harass me a bit about "not eating." (For the record I eat the right amount of calories a day, I promise.) One woman even went so far as to say she thought I was being unhealthy by working out too much but she realized I was going to run a race so that made it a little better. Like I needed a reason to workout other then for my health? 

There are days when I leave work feeling frustrated that I'm doing something good for me and they can be so down on it. But getting to my point already... I just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for being such an amazing support group. I know the purpose of this thread is to offer support but that doesn't mean you don't deserve to be thanked. I have been here a short time and I have felt so welcomed. You are each amazing individuals and I see great things in you that I really hope rub off on me. You guys have given me that extra little boost of confidence I needed to realize I can accomplish the things I want. 

I'm really done rambling. Sorry to bore you all to tears with my long post but that was all weighing on my mind. I'm off to watch Lost. Hope you're all enjoying your friday.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Finally some time for a proper post.  I tell ya, it is great that I have my mojo and am getting TONS done, but it is definitely cutting into my DIS time!   *



poppinspal said:


> *Erika*- 11? Well if you're staying up that late will you stay up and do some exercising for me too? Thanks!
> 
> Ok time for sleep. I have an early morning walk with my dog tomorrow. Sigh, can't he learn to take himself out? It's just too cold!



*I am *always* up that late.  I just don't sleep much.  That's why they call me the vampire around here!    I ended up doing my core at 1am.  And tonight I will get it done around midnight.*



poppinspal said:


> *Erika*- At some point I'm going to have to pick your brain about what races you know of or like in New England. I'd like to find some to do this summer.



*Definitely!  I like a lot of the NH races, too.  On the seacoast, so they are super close to you.  There is a great Half in February that I would love to do, but it is too close to the Princess and I don't want to mess with that.*



lisaviolet said:


> Ms.  Kat - this has been on my mind all week.  Are you SURE 1200 is a good number for your height and weight and activity level?  Are you sure?



*I know you addressed this to Kat, but I am going to chime in anyway.  Surprising, eh?

1200 is pretty standard for weight loss.  It is what most recognized diets subscribe to.  I know that if I go over 1200, I don't see a loss and I am super active, as we know.

As for Jillian--she only weighs 110.  So she is consuming 1320--right in the same ballpark.  And let's remember, that since she has such a high muscle ratio, she is naturally burning calories at a faster rate.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> So I've been tweaking my diet here and there since my wiegh in on Monday.  Shaving off a point here, 1/2 point there.  Seems to have been going pretty well.  Until today.  OMG I feel like it all caught up to me.  It started with those 2 cookies.  I ate them, accepted them, tracked them.  And still I was ok for the day.  But DINNER!  Yikes.  I could not inhale it fast enough.  So hungry.  Then I picked at the leftovers while I was putting them away.   So, it's back to balance.  Maybe 2-3 "shorter points" days in a row, then back to a more generous day will help?  Maybe it's due to all the cardio I did this morning?   I really have no good answer right now.  The good news in it all, is my food has all been super healthy this week (with the exception of the afore mentioned cookies.)


*
Nancy,  this is often a huge problem for me.  I can do great all day, but by 4-ish I am just famished and end up picking and snacking for an hour while I am in the kitchen getting dinner ready.  And if I manage to resist my 4pm feeding, I inhale dinner, like you said.  

But I found a help for this--if I eat a really high protein breakfast, I don't get famished in the afternoon/evening.  It isn't a "cure" as I am still hungry by the time dinner rolls around, but it takes enough of the edge off so that I don't inhale everything in sight.

I have a report on the new gym, but I'll do that in a separate post.*


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Ms.  Kat - this has been on my mind all week.  Are you SURE 1200 is a good number for your height and weight and activity level?  Are you sure?  Jillian does 12 times her weight when she's not even working out (apparently she spent the last month not ) and even lost.
> 
> It worries me for two reasons - I can't see how that is enough energy.  And two - is around 1200 for life?  Maybe it is for you - just curious.
> 
> My God I need to get my head out of other people's business  but Kat it keeps gnawing at me the 1200.  It won't get the eff out of my head.





3DisneyKids said:


> *I know you addressed this to Kat, but I am going to chime in anyway.  Surprising, eh?
> 
> 1200 is pretty standard for weight loss.  It is what most recognized diets subscribe to.  I know that if I go over 1200, I don't see a loss and I am super active, as we know.
> 
> As for Jillian--she only weighs 110.  So she is consuming 1320--right in the same ballpark.  And let's remember, that since she has such a high muscle ratio, she is naturally burning calories at a faster rate.*




1200 is a good number for me.   I feel satisfied and good on it.  My problem lately is that I have been too far under 1200, and I need to make sure to eat every calorie. 

I am weird, though... unlike E and Nancy, all this exercise makes me less hungry.   Not sure why.  


My plan for maintenance, is to stick to a plan.   I am not sure yet what it will be, but I am thinking more moderation.   But I need to stick to something, unlike what I did all of last year (mindless eating).   

I also need to tackle the emotional issues that y'all have been discussing here.    There is something in me that goes back to eating everything in sight when things get rough, and I need to find a way to make that person cope better.   I have been working on that this year and think I am making some progress.   




Oh, and I finished my distance walk/run.   10 miles on the treadmill, in 2 hours 15 min and 30 seconds.    

It made me feel great.  I remembered what was said here a while back -- being happy about having legs that can carry me like this.   That really helped a lot, actually.   Also, it was an I CAN do this attitude that you all have helped with so much.   Thanks.


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> Sorry ladies in advance this might be long but it was on my mind as I drove home from watching a hockey game tonight.
> 
> 
> There are days when I leave work feeling frustrated that I'm doing something good for me and they can be so down on it. But getting to my point already... I just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for being such an amazing support group. I know the purpose of this thread is to offer support but that doesn't mean you don't deserve to be thanked. I have been here a short time and I have felt so welcomed. You are each amazing individuals and I see great things in you that I really hope rub off on me. You guys have given me that extra little boost of confidence I needed to realize I can accomplish the things I want.
> 
> I'm really done rambling. Sorry to bore you all to tears with my long post but that was all weighing on my mind. I'm off to watch Lost. Hope you're all enjoying your friday.



You didn't bore me at all.   We call those "greenies" around here... they are jealous of your success and are therefore trying to sabatoge you.

I am so glad you joined us, and have a place to come and feel welcome.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning.  Up at 6:15 and went to bed early so I actually feel refreshed.  Going to they Y in 30 minutes and yesterday was a no track day for me but I am still down.  It was no track as in I knew I would be going out to breakfast with the boys and then made home made mini pizzas for supper and just used moderation for it all.

I chose to eat in moderation for the day, eat mindfully but not freak out that I was not tracking and throw the towel in.

Breakfast at out favorite small Mpls Al's Breakfast.
1/2 an omlette with onion, ham and cheese
1/2 an order of hashbrowns
1/2 of a blueberry/walnut pancake
1/2 of one piece of toast
1 1/2 pices of bacon
2 glasses of water

Supper
3 Mexican mini pizzas each made up of
1/2 sandwich flat
tomato sauce
ground turkey
onion
garlic
mexican cheese mix
chipotle seasoning
dollop of sour cream on top
+4 glasses of water 

Results 

Drank another few glasses but was probably short of my goal.  Need to track water today.

Scale shows - down another pound! 

Lisa - you are dead on.  Learning to accept less than perfection is hard but the results from yesterday were so worth it.  I looked ahead and new it would be a very emotional day so I just said - "Do the best you can."  Even if the scale would have been up a bit - I felt like I won.  No binging on chocolate or pastries or sweets of any kind.  That for me is a victory.

Make this a great day everyone.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Just a quick drive by for me.  This may well be my only post of the week-end, as we are busy, busy here!  But in a good way.  Lots of fun family time.

Goals for week-end

--track
--water
--run
--splurge with thought (I have a splurge night coming up tomorrow.  I have the points set aside for it, but I still need to be careful)
--limit alcohol to TWO drinks.  This is going to be tough!

Have a great week-end!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Good morning everyone! Just got home from WW and the Y. Didn't do as good with WW as I had hoped...only down .8 but I guess it's better than nothing. At the Y I hit the track and struggled just to walk a mile, my legs werent having it today. At about the half way point I just wanted to give up but pushed myself to the mile point. 

*Erika-* Thanks for that article! I'm going to print that out! 

*Megan*- I'm sorry you feel that way about the people at work but you are your own person and don't let them get to you. I have women at my work when I told them my goal of the half marathon they look at me like I'm crazy. You have to do what makes you feel good and don't care what others think! 

*Hope you all are enjoying your Saturday!!! *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!  Here in Norwood, MA, on my friend Courtney's lappie.  Her pretty pretty MacBook Pro.  Oh so jealous.  

So, off to do my 8 miles.  I need Eminem on my iPhone!!!  

So, Jo - SO happy it worked!!!!  YAY!!!!!  

Kat - WOW.  You are so ahead of the half game!!!!!

Nancy - Ugh on food.  I feel you.

Paula - walk?  How'd it go?

Kelly - where are you?

Lisa - just bragging about how cool you are to my friend Court this morning.  

Dawn - love the tracking!

Meg - The best for last.  I am so, so happy that you feel that way about us.  Truly.  This is why we are here, to support one another.  Yes, as Kat said, we've all had greenies.  But those greenies come around, mostly, and start to ask us for advice.  In the meantime, we are here whenever you need us.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just back from my run.  OUTSIDE.  4.8 miles in 6* temps.  SIX!  And you know, it was FINE.  The first 3/4 mile was tough--I was so sluggish.  But there was no wind at all and the sun is out, so once I was warmed up, it was actually pleasant!  So glad that I bucked up and ran outside!


----------



## HockeyKat

6*!   You are superwoman.   It is upper 20s/low 30s here and I am a total wus.  Today is coffee and blanket and watching it snow.

We have probably 6-8".   D's mall is closed.   Airport is closed.  Yay for not having to go anywhere!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Saturday morning.  2nd week of Boot Camp w/Erin.  Since they don't do classes at PF, this is a 3 woman Personal Training session, 1 hour a week for 10 weeks.  Call it what you want, it's freakin' torture.  And the only thing that could possibly make it worse is when the other two women don't show (one was away the other sick).  Erin kicked my @ss.  Totally and completely.  BUT she also gave me a compliment.  When I was going my umpteenth set of kettle bell squats she said "WOW!  Your legs are JACKED!"   Great way to start my weekend!


*Jo* - couldn't help but notice that you had pop TWICE yesterday? OOPS!  Back at it today, ok?

*Megan* - Kat is so right.  Greenies.  They don't feel good about themselves and their unhealthy habits.  So much easier to try to break someone else down than it is to change themselves.  Be strong.  It's so worth it.

*Kat* - awsome on the 10 miles. And INSIDE!  So proud of you.  I'm an emotional eater too.  I often have to stop and ask myself if I'm truly hungry or is there another reason I want to eat some ungodly food.  Sometimes my logical self wins out, other times my emotional self.  But as long as I'm fighting the battle, I'll take every little success I can and try to build on that.

Enjoy the snow day!

*Dawn* - how was the Y?  Was it a water aerobic class today or something else?  Mindful eating.  I know that is Lisa's mantra.  I find myself agreeing with that more and more.  Asking myself honestly why I want to eat certain things.  Physical hunger?  Emotional hunger? 

*Erika* - 2 drink limit?  Is that per day or for the entire weekend?   You have been so good for so long you have totally earned a responsible splurge! As for me, I have a ZERO drink limit this weekend.  ZERO.   I finally feel like my body is accepting the changes I want it to make, and I'm not taking any chances on the wine causing me to bloat or over indulge.

*Liz* - enjoy your walk!  And your play time on the Mac 

*Paula *- I hope you are having fun at the casino!

*Tink *- so sorry.  I have completely forgotten your name!  Congrats on the loss!  It may not be what you hoped for, but a loss is a loss and none are to be taken forgranted!


----------



## HockeyKat

E, still waiting on the gym report!!   I like the Galloway article.

Nancy, glad you had a great workout!!

Liz, how did the walk go?  


One tip for those of you who haven't been around, or are new.  I have found that if you aren't sure of the portion size of what you are eating, that it helps to use measuring cups and a kitchen scale until you can get a better idea.   It might shock you how much a "serving size" really is!    

This is of course more important for things like cheese, meat, and other higher-calorie items.   I don't usually measure raw green veggies.  

I also always add about 100 calories to my estimate of a restaurant meal.   A lot of times sit-down restaurants use butter, oil, and/or sugar as a flavor additive.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> This is of course more important for things like cheese, meat, and other higher-calorie items.   I don't usually measure raw green veggies.



WORD!  Because I totally didn't get fat due to too much steamed broccoli!

Good idea on the restaurant calculating.  BTW - did I mention that we are going out to dinner tonight then to see Lion King?  Well, we are


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *I know you addressed this to Kat, but I am going to chime in anyway.  Surprising, eh?
> 
> 1200 is pretty standard for weight loss.  It is what most recognized diets subscribe to.  I know that if I go over 1200, I don't see a loss and I am super active, as we know.
> 
> As for Jillian--she only weighs 110.  So she is consuming 1320--right in the same ballpark.  And let's remember, that since she has such a high muscle ratio, she is naturally burning calories at a faster rate.*
> 
> ]



Kat - thank you for explaining how you're feeling. And I know I'm going into territory that is none of my business.  It wasn't about proving a point.   It just wouldn't leave my head.  And when something doesn't and I've left I know it has meaning. And I do look if it's my sh!t before I voice it.   So I've left it with you.  I'm just on it below simply to respond to Erika's points.  

Erika - Yes you're are super active.  But you and Kat don't weigh the same.  And Jillian was telling someone about basing it on 12 times their current weight - I assume if they were active - to answer a question about going off a "diet" and gaining weight rapidly.  She actually told this person to eat around 2500 calories -regardless of their weight for this issue -  for a month to help reset their metabolism - because she was tellling them about the science of retricting and then going off and that the body reacts to this change with great fervour.  And the metabolism goes out of whack.  (She wasn't saying restrictive was 1200 - I have no idea what she thinks restrictive is - and if it changes for her based on initial weight).  I have no idea how much 1200 calories really is in food anyway.  It just seems low in my mind.  

I once heard about this guy who gained 12 pounds on a week cruise because he went off his diet.  That's not rational or natural.  I would honestly guess that if a non-dieting person pigged out in the same manner -even if this non-dieter wasn't active and full of muscle -  it wouldn't have the same result.  

And as for most diets going with the 1200 - sighing with that honestly (not at you at the success rate of diets in general for the long term)  - how can 1200 "be good" for someone who is 140 and someone who is 210.  And honestly when someone stops what their doing IF it's too low for them - rapid gain. We've seen it time and time again.   The body freaks from a diet that's too low.  I always thought this in my head.  But never knew there was a science around it.


----------



## lisaviolet

And just to be clear - I don't use the word diet in my head for companies like WW.    At all.  Smiling.


----------



## lisaviolet

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Good morning everyone! Just got home from WW and the Y. Didn't do as good with WW as I had hoped...only down .8 but I guess it's better than nothing. At the Y I hit the track and struggled just to walk a mile, my legs werent having it today. At about the half way point I just wanted to give up but pushed myself to the mile point.
> 
> *Erika-* Thanks for that article! I'm going to print that out!
> 
> *Megan*- I'm sorry you feel that way about the people at work but you are your own person and don't let them get to you. I have women at my work when I told them my goal of the half marathon they look at me like I'm crazy. You have to do what makes you feel good and don't care what others think!
> 
> *Hope you all are enjoying your Saturday!!! *



Hold the point eight.  Love the point eight.  Sing to the point eight.    If you don't respect that little point eight it will talkk the sh!t out of you on a gaining week.  It will haunt you.    I know you're disappointed but they do add up.  They do.  



HockeyKat said:


> You didn't bore me at all.   We call those "greenies" around here... they are jealous of your success and are therefore trying to sabatoge you.
> 
> I am so glad you joined us, and have a place to come and feel welcome.



Greenies.  Who knew?  

I hope I'm not your greenie Kat!  



HockeyKat said:


> My plan for maintenance, is to stick to a plan.   I am not sure yet what it will be, but I am thinking more moderation.   But I need to stick to something, unlike what I did all of last year (mindless eating).
> 
> I also need to tackle the emotional issues that y'all have been discussing here.    There is something in me that goes back to eating everything in sight when things get rough, and I need to find a way to make that person cope better.   I have been working on that this year and think I am making some progress.
> 
> :



You know what my plans for maintenance are.  Which is in November don't you know?    I going to LOVE the heck out of the scale for the first time in my life.  I think I'm going to play the game uh oh you're UP.  Watch it sister.  For the next week.  I find it quite amusing that I THINK in my head I'll give it respect then.  

Kat - do you like yoga? I'm hearing you answer NO.   I've never found that I do - unfortunately.  But remember when Liz said she was the biggest girl in her yoga class (and Liz was near goal).  Well apparently the reason has nothing to do with exercise.  It's due with quieting the mind and being conscious.  I'm going to try AGAIN   to stick in a little myself.    I also used to meditate for short amounts of time when I was losing without thinking and somewhere along the line I left it.  

I also find that any sweet/crappy cravings go down for me with two things.  Sleep (if possible of course) and V8.  



poppinspal said:


> Sorry ladies in advance this might be long but it was on my mind as I drove home from watching a hockey game tonight.
> 
> As some of you may or may not know I work at a day care. It's not a career that many men choose and needless to say, I work with all women. I have mixed feelings about this. I do not talk a lot to them about my running or the changes in my eating habits. But we work in close quarters and of course they can't help but notice when I don't have a slice of a cake someone makes or I don't order a big lunch when they do. (Do you know they actually make pizza with chicken fingers on it? I seriously didn't find that out till recently.) Truthfully I never like half that junky lunch food anyways. So when I get asked questions about why I'm eating a certain way I'll answer them. I've also shared with them the fact that I'm running a half marathon, mostly because I will most likely take the day after off, I deserve a reward like that. To these women when I ran 9 miles it was crazy to them. A group of them went on WW this past fall to "get healthy" but they did no exercise and used all their points to eat junk food. I'm not judging them, we all decide how to live our lives, I'm simply saying their idea of what it means to get healthy and mine are two different things. They have started to harass me a bit about "not eating." (For the record I eat the right amount of calories a day, I promise.) One woman even went so far as to say she thought I was being unhealthy by working out too much but she realized I was going to run a race so that made it a little better. Like I needed a reason to workout other then for my health?
> 
> There are days when I leave work feeling frustrated that I'm doing something good for me and they can be so down on it. But getting to my point already... I just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for being such an amazing support group. I know the purpose of this thread is to offer support but that doesn't mean you don't deserve to be thanked. I have been here a short time and I have felt so welcomed. You are each amazing individuals and I see great things in you that I really hope rub off on me. You guys have given me that extra little boost of confidence I needed to realize I can accomplish the things I want.
> 
> I'm really done rambling. Sorry to bore you all to tears with my long post but that was all weighing on my mind. I'm off to watch Lost. Hope you're all enjoying your friday.



Love having you here Megan.  Thank you.    (you too Jo!)  *And Cheryl.  So sorry.  I **haven't even said "hi".  Hi!  *

And you have nothing on my rambling or long posts.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> It might shock you how much a "serving size" really is!



Oh it probably would be an eye opener for sure.    I can't even imagine on the cheese.  Like a domino or dice of whatever they say.  I never used to be a cheese person mainly because of rosacea - but lately YUM.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> So, off to do my 8 miles.  I need Eminem on my iPhone!!!



Look at you guys.  Holy cow.  It's been wonderful to follow your training.  

Thanks for the compliment Liz.  One day I will have your level of confidence.  One day.  

Have fun.  And hi to Courtney.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *PHANTOM! * OMG Kelly! Did I ever tell you about when my drama-fabulous daughter got us BACKSTAGE at Phantom?  Oh the set, the costumes...I was in heaven.  (and hell at the same time, because she kept hissing at me not to touch anything.  Sheesh. )



Oh, that sounds fantastic! How cool, and I am SO jealous!



Dizneydawn said:


> Also, learning to indulge and not splurge and guess what?  If you track it and allot for it, the end of the world does not come!  I ate a single cupcake and enjoyed the heck out of it.  Definately do not feel as guilty as I would if I did not excersize and also did not binge and say screw it.  I need to get moderation mentality not depravation modality



 I know someone who once tracked 55.5 WW points in ONE day and that didn't kill her. I have no idea who that person was 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly - where are you?



Hi Liz! Im still here, plodding along! We've been working 6 days a week at work (we always do throughout January) and its been manic - Ive had NO spare time at all! Last day of the last 6 day week tomorrow then back to normal shifts and more posting! 



3DisneyKids said:


> Just back from my run.  OUTSIDE.  4.8 miles in 6* temps.  SIX!  And you know, it was FINE.  The first 3/4 mile was tough--I was so sluggish.  But there was no wind at all and the sun is out, so once I was warmed up, it was actually pleasant!  So glad that I bucked up and ran outside!



Wow, you really ARE a Vampire - that is COLD! 
How did the new gym go?

LisaV - I forgot to answer a question you asked me ages ago - MIL - no, she isn't behaving, me and DH are just taking the high road  (actually, just sitting back and enjoying the show )

Everyone - Hi 

After tomorrow I should be able to post much more regularly! I can't wait, posting here keeps me accountable! 

Hope everyone is having a great day - its freezing here so I am finally going to sit down with a cup of tea and watch CSI:NY!


----------



## adsrtw

At my study group, but just had to say that I got 5 miles in on the treadmill.  My friend runs an apartment complex and they have a fitness center, so I used their equipment.  Its less than I wanted, but I got something in.


----------



## poppinspal

Hello ladies. Four hours of homework done and now I can relax tonight! Some of these writing exercises remind me of running. Write for three minutes then take a one minute break, write for two minutes, take a one minute break. 

*Erika*-If I did my workouts at 1 am I would not be at work by 8 like I have to be. You definitely are a vampire girl! Oh any races in New Hampshire or even on the Maine coast would be amazing. I'm doing a half in June so I probably won't do any big distances between now and then. Have fun with family time! 

*Kat*- "Greenies" I love it! It makes me think of some green alien army trying to destroy my progress. (Haha I think my writing exercises have my mind going in weird directions.) I think I knew it was jealousy and maybe a tinge of not understanding but its still hard to deal with at times. And thanks for the reminder, I wanted to pick myself up a set of measuring cups/spoons. Target usually has some in their dollar section. 

*Dawn*- I find if I'm going to be some place with limited healthy options I try not to beat myself up over it and I make sure I eat small portions. But great job on the loss. 

*Cheryl*- .8 is still a loss! It's all part of a bigger goal. I know you'll prove those women wrong and it'll feel great, won't it? 

*Liz*- It really does mean a lot to know that you guys are here, I just felt I should let you all know just how much. Now that Kat has introduced me to the term greenies I think I'll more laugh instead of be upset when they get on my case. Hope you're enjoying the beautiful Norwood weather. Don't you just love a Mac? 

*Lisa*- I love being here too and I love your posts! 

*Nancy*- Call it torture but I'm sure it's worth the torture! Greenies, the more I say it the more I think I'll just laugh now when people get jealous. I feel like saying I've got a case of the greenies at work. 

Hi Kelly and Amiee! 

Ok so all the homework today seems to have me in a goofy mood. Time for dinner and then maybe off to buy some new under armor.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Ladies, 
Please don't kick me off your thread for what I am abuot to tell you...
I have issues major issues
I already tracked my pop x2 and nacho's yesterday. 
Started today with a quick 15 mins on the Elliptical, then rush rush rush to get everyone dressed and ready and out the door by nine go get downtown Chicago for Disney On Ice, had a whole grain bagel with about 1 cup of OJ, not so bad right, a workout, some whole grains...
Then Disney on Ice, girls LOVED IT!!!! I'm the best mom ever! 
1/2 hot dog, then 16 oz pop , a bit of popcorn, not much
Share a cookie with DD 2 ( My Rock Star of the Potty!)
then late lunch early dinner, Turkey Burger with cheese, Frys
more pop then some bites of DD's sundae, and a few sips of DH shake. 

Well there it is....... whats wrong with me. I don't even know how to track that.
Please forgive me. Oh by the way, my stomach hurts



Also, Side Note My Potty Princess, got a new stuffed Kitty today for not peeing in her pull up, All Night last night and ALL DAY today. 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Just Tracked everything, guessed on some stuff
50points


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, you are a better woman than I for tracking.   When I have had a splurge day, I never have the courage!!  

I believe Kelly had a day like that once, right Kelly?  

Just dust yourself off, and try again tomorrow.

I am getting all of my liquid calories in Corona Light, today.  Thanks to E for the suggestion, it is definitely one of the better light beers out there!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I know, I know...I owe you all a gym report.  It's coming.  At some point.  

Liz--how did the 8-miler go???

Off to have date night with Jeff.  More manana.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, you are a better woman than I for tracking.   When I have had a splurge day, I never have the courage!!
> 
> I believe Kelly had a day like that once, right Kelly?
> 
> Just dust yourself off, and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am getting all of my liquid calories in Corona Light, today.  Thanks to E for the suggestion, it is definitely one of the better light beers out there!



Thanks Kat, I did think about not tracking but I wanted to see where I was, I can't eat til after I weigh in on Wednesday, HA HA
What better way to spend a snow day than with a few beers, have one for me too.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> I know, I know...I owe you all a gym report.  It's coming.  At some point.
> 
> Liz--how did the 8-miler go???
> 
> Off to have date night with Jeff.  More manana.



Have a wonderful night!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hey everyone!

Back from the casino and had a blast!  Only gambled away about $30 so it was a good time.  Ate way too much (definitely afraid to track it all, but it must be done).  Planned for this and more importantly committed to being back on my food plan tomorrow.  I have a weigh in at JC on Monday (to get back on my normal schedule) and it will be what it will be.  Tomorrow is a new day and I am back on my plan!

I have an eight mile walk scheduled for tomorrow.  So proud of everyone for their workouts this weekend.  This is the reason why we rock!

Meg - don't let the greenies get to you.  They are envious of what you are doing and just can't say it yet.  Remember - you are doing this for you so who cares what anyone else thinks.  We will be here to cheer you on with no green moments - unless you lose a lot of weight in a week when I didn't 'mkay?

Off to crash.  Have a great night everyone!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - you just track it.  All of it.  I've had 50+ days.  Like 54?  Or something like that.  I just track em!  

Okay, just tracked yesterday.  56 points.  There you go.  Feel better?  

It's just food.  The point is, did you eat it with a smile on your face?  My beers last night and the cheeseburger - YUM.  All of it was happy happy joy joy.  And that's over, and I'm moving on.  I don't eat like that every day, but it was darn good last night!

The walk.  8 miles on the treadmill - E, sent you a text!  It's over.  That's the very best part!

Lisa - Yoga is excellent, bc it does get you inside your body and present and helps calm you.  I need to go back, big girl in the class and all!

Courtney says hi back.

Hi all!  Off to shopping and brunch!


----------



## HockeyKat

Mmm cheeseburger.


Lisa, I did yoga once.  It was okay.  I think my new gym has yoga, maybe I will check it out someday.   


Liz, have fun at brunch and shopping!  


Paula, hope you are ROCKING your wog right now!!  



I didn't eat too badly yesterday, but definitely overdid it a bit on the Corona Light. 

I was probably at about 2200 calories for the day.   This is one of the reasons I keep my normal daily range around 1200, so that if I have a splurge day here or there, that it all works out.    


We got 8" or so of snow here, as well as some ice.  C-c-c-c-cold today (low around 10, tonight).  What is this winter crap?  Meh.   It was 65 on Thursday, and now this??  It needs to make up its mind already!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, Yes now I feel much better, but I am having an over all bad weekend. But it is what it is, and I do so love my Coke!!!!!!

Kat, Sorry your weather sucks, still stuck inside today? hope it warms up soon.

Lisa, No Yoga for me, even when I was in shape I could not do yoga or spin class. 

E, where's the new gym report HA HA,just kidding!!! I hope your having a great time with DH.

Hello Everyone, Happy Sunday, I spent what to much at Sam's Club and Walmart, UGGG, So I say you should get work out points for hauling your Sams stuff in the house.  HA HA


----------



## goofyfan-12

8 miles and a one hour butt kicking from Jesse done!

Can't say I would recommend the back to back workouts anytime soon.  Feeling ok now, but poke me again tomorrow to be sure I am still breathing.  Btw - first blister of this whole experience on my pinky toe.  Time to revaluate the sock situation. 

Off to clean up.

Kat - go make snow angels...  They do make you feel a little better about the snow... Lol. Drive safe!


----------



## HockeyKat

Snow angels?  That requires a winter jacket.   Oh, and liking being out in the cold.  

Instead, I went in the hot tub.  

Off to Walmart and hockey.  Wish me luck!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Back from the casino and had a blast!
> !



Nice Paula.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Lisa - Yoga is excellent, bc it does get you inside your body and present and helps calm you.  I need to go back, big girl in the class and all!
> !





HockeyKat said:


> Mmm cheeseburger.
> 
> 
> Lisa, I did yoga once.  It was okay.  I think my new gym has yoga, maybe I will check it out someday.
> 
> !





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, No Yoga for me, even when I was in shape I could not do yoga or spin class.



Well, I wish I loved it. Kat you and I seem to be  in line with fitness likes so I wondered how you felt.   I too have a class at my gym.  Liz, I remember thinking WT H when you said about how tiny they all were in your class and then fhe flashbacks came.   Then  I remembered the women.   

I always thoughtt it must be something more than fitness and stretching why they were all so lean.  And now I've just read an article about the consciousness and how that changes their eating choices/practices.  Regardless, hand in hand with good choices.  

I've tried quite a few times.  About three or four classes over the years.  The first time I was a teenager/early twenties and my friend (tiny, tiny, tiny) was a star.  I know, I know they go on and on about how it's not competitve and not about each other but those instructors were in glee to see her go.  Absolutely glee.    Me not so much.  

I should go back to meditating.  I don't know when/why I left that.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - I was having curry goat for breakfast and I remembered to ask you if you knew this - I learned on the school of Oprah that goat was the most consumed meat in the world.  Did you know this? 

 Did you raise them when your children were little - did they drink goat milk?  Jean was raised on goat milk.

And another question.  I remember you saying that you miss your spin bikes.  Tell me why.  I'm so afraid of mine at the gym b/c I can't get my huge wide feet into the spinning petals.  So why Nancy - what is the big difference between the bikes and the spinning bikes for you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - everyone already gave you great thoughts on the big point day.  But I just wanted to say that although I don't track - if I did I would have many of those days for sure.  

And through my weight loss I've come to the simple conclusion that success only comes from not being hard on the "setbacks" and what we sometimes name "failures".  Success is moving through them with some sort of ease.  I'm still learning about that big time- getting a balance where you're hard enough with yourself yet compassionate as well to move on. 

 I believe it's the key.  And the hardest one to conquer for me.  

One day.  Over.  Onward.


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Sunday ladies! 

I had not a great food day today but I've made the decision to own whatever the scale tells me today. Even if I've gained back the loss from last week. 

*Kat*- Playing in the snow is a good workout and with the right gear you might actually be hot after awhile. But I love the snow. (As long as I don't have to drive in it!) 

*Jo*- We all have those really bad days but I think it's important not to let it get you down. You should just be happy you got to spend quality time with your family. 

*Liz*- Where'd you go to brunch? Any place good?



goofyfan-12 said:


> We will be here to cheer you on with no green moments - unless you lose a lot of weight in a week when I didn't 'mkay?



What happens if I do? Then do I get chocolate and pieces of cake thrown at me as punishment?


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> And another question.  I remember you saying that you miss your spin bikes.  Tell me why.  I'm so afraid of mine at the gym b/c I can't get my huge wide feet into the spinning petals.  So why Nancy - what is the big difference between the bikes and the spinning bikes for you.



Have I said how much I miss my bike lately...    Oh how I miss thee...


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Have I said how much I miss my bike lately...    Oh how I miss thee...



Awww.

So tell me - I meant anyone Paula.  I said Nancy because she was talking about how she was an exercise bike and wanted to be on a spin.

I would love your take as well.  Since we all know you own the bike!!!  I still remember my glee over that race!


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and I've been on my bike about six/seven times this winter.    Never would have imagined that one day I would be pedaling in the snow.  Never.  But then again Toronto hardly ever got snow.  Sucked that way.  And then if it stuck for a few days it wouldn't be clean white pretty snow like up here.  

I like snow if it's cold.  And we don't have a shortage here this winter - I guess the snowboarders/skiers are in heaven.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - you know I love my bike and the wonderfully peaceful rides I get on it.  However, given my schedule I can't always get out on my bike for my regular cardio work so I am left to the gym.  I really like the spin bike because it totally kicks your butt from a workout point of view and it more closely mimics what my real bike is like.  It takes a while to get used to the spin bike (narrower seat, more foreward stance, weighted flywheel, etc) but it is totally worth it.  Jesse and I have a countdown going until I am back in his spin class again.  He totally expects to see me in his class the Saturday after the race - gulp...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

What a weekend!  Yesterday was great!  Great workout, started painting in Becca's room, then we went to see Lion King last night (Incredible).

Today was the polar opposite.  Just about everything that could go wrong, did.  Started by awaking this morning to nothing.  Yes, nothing.  No power.  It's 9* and we have no electricity.  It was just the start of a not-so wonderful day.  I'll be glad when bedtime rolls around so I can put this day behind me.



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - I was having curry goat for breakfast and I remembered to ask you if you knew this - I learned on the school of Oprah that goat was the most consumed meat in the world.  Did you know this?
> 
> Did you raise them when your children were little - did they drink goat milk?  Jean was raised on goat milk.
> 
> And another question.  I remember you saying that you miss your spin bikes.  Tell me why.  I'm so afraid of mine at the gym b/c I can't get my huge wide feet into the spinning petals.  So why Nancy - what is the big difference between the bikes and the spinning bikes for you.



I did indeed know that!  And no, they weren't raised on goat milk.  We didn't have our first milking goats until 2003, so no.  We use the milk for cheese, cooking, making soap, but not so much for drinking.  It's really very rich and for those of us accustomed to 1% milk it's almost like drinking cream!

Paula answered the spin bike question just about exactly as I would!  Definitely a different experience from the typical stationary bike.  Also, much more adjustable.  I can always get a better "fit" on a spin bike.  I have to be super careful using the bikes at PF. I ended up with hip flexor issues last year because it just isn't quite right.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy!  OMG! What are you doing?  I'm freaking out for you!!!!


Lisa - spin.  I used to take spin three times and week and yoga twice.  I was lean!  I'm the same size as you and adored spin. You can do it, my love.

Meg - we tried to go to this disco brunch place is Roselyn...is that right?  Geoffrey's or something.  But we had 8 and they were not going to seat 8 together.  So we went elsewhere.  Good company!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy!  OMG! What are you doing?  I'm freaking out for you!!!!



Actually, I'm watching the Grammy's 

I guess I should have been a tad more specific.  We *had* no electricity.  It went off at some point during the night and we finally got it back just before 1:00 this afternoon.  Had a fire in the fireplace.  Started the generator for one use only - to make coffee  I am not kidding.  We plugged the extension cord in and voila.  Hot coffee.  But the poor goaties had no water!  They were some annoyed by the time the power came back.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh, thank God!  I was worried!  I drove back today and there was snow on the ground in CT!  I got to feel exactly how cold it was pumping gas off of 84!


----------



## poppinspal

*Liz*-Roslindale or Rosie to locals. That's where my Dad was born and raised. (My grandfather still lives there.) All I could think of when you posted was all that yummy breakfast food you must have had. I think I need a snack! Hope you had a good weekend.

*Nancy*-Glad you have your power back. I don't drink coffee so it always makes me laugh to read the things people do for coffee. Then again I went out in my pjs at 9 this morning just to get milk so I could have hot chocolate. Maybe I shouldn't talk. 

I just finished got done with my first chat room for my online class. It's a very interesting way of learning, it'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy!!  That sucks!   Glad you got your power back on.

Meg, I just hate snow and cold.   HATE.   I grew up in western PA, and spent college and 4 years after in northern IL.   I moved here 10 years ago to get away from it, and honestly I would be just fine if I never saw it again.  

Lisa -- yoga.  I said it was okay, not that I liked it.  


Hockey was... interesting.  We wound up with only 6 players, and thankfully found two other girls that could play (were there to scorekeep).  Still, 8 means a pretty tough workout!

The roads here, suck.  I-40 was okay, but everything else pretty much hadn't been touched.   My subdivision looked pretty much like my driveway.  8 inches of snow, the first 2 inches had packed into about a 1/2 inch layer of ice, as well as about another 1/8 inch of ice on top (thanks to the freezing rain we got last night) to pack it down into a nice, hard, slick surface.   

If I hadn't had 4WD, no way I would have gotten out.  

Tomorrow is a work from home day, as D gets the SUV.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I really like this blog, and this particular post has some good stuff about food.  She's not an expert, just a woman like us who's learning as she goes.

Check it out!  Note the bit on wine!  

http://blog.aqufit.com/post/2010/01/14/5-Silent-Jerks-in-Your-Cupboard.aspx


----------



## HockeyKat

Silent Jerks!!!  Love it!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!



HockeyKat said:


> I believe Kelly had a day like that once, right Kelly?



Indeed I did!

JO - You've had some great advice here, so I will just tell you my experience!
I ate 55.5 WW points in one day, I was mortified at the time when I worked it out!
So, I did the best thing I could think of - I posted it on here, laughed about it and then started fresh the next day. I stuck to my points for the next few days, drank plenty of water and still went to my weigh in, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. 

Just track it, own it and you'll be fine. If the food was good and you enjoyed it then its all good!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Kat - go make snow angels...  They do make you feel a little better about the snow... Lol. Drive safe!



I still make snow angels when we get snow! 

Oh LISAV - I thought of you yesterday - I opened the Sunday Newspaper (a trashy tabloid - the best kind ) there was a kiss and tell on The Buble from his ex ex ex girlfriend! It made me laugh! She was the girlfriend before Emily Blunt.

Still love him though 

So I have finally finished working on Sundays for the time being 

Today is Pilates, tracking and water.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Checking in real quick before I head out for my 10 miler.  I got on the scale this morning and am pleased to report that I am down 3 lbs from last Monday 

Down 3 is absolutely awesome, and I am thrilled to see things finally moving in the right direction.  The big picture for the month of January is a net loss of 2.5lbs.  I have lots of thoughts on my loss, and how my body reacts to food in general.  Right now I'm really struggling to find the balance between my desire to lose an additional 7 lbs of fat (ASAP!) and my need to properly fuel my body for the 1/2 marathon training.

Why can't losing weight be as easy as gaining it is?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> Silent Jerks!!!  Love it!



I know!  She's totally real and her boyfriend is smoking hot.  You MUST go look at his pic.  And Lisa, they are from Vancouver!  You know how we love that city!!!




DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I did!
> 
> JO - You've had some great advice here, so I will just tell you my experience!
> I ate 55.5 WW points in one day, I was mortified at the time when I worked it out!
> So, I did the best thing I could think of - I posted it on here, laughed about it and then started fresh the next day. I stuck to my points for the next few days, drank plenty of water and still went to my weigh in, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Just track it, own it and you'll be fine. If the food was good and you enjoyed it then its all good!




Yay to no more Sundays!!!

Ah, the key thing here is ENJOY IT.  Eat the food with a smile on your face!  Love it!  Then, move on!

And always still weigh in.




AKASnowWhite said:


> Checking in real quick before I head out for my 10 miler.  I got on the scale this morning and am pleased to report that I am down 3 lbs from last Monday
> 
> Down 3 is absolutely awesome, and I am thrilled to see things finally moving in the right direction.  The big picture for the month of January is a net loss of 2.5lbs.  I have lots of thoughts on my loss, and how my body reacts to food in general.  Right now I'm really struggling to find the balance between my desire to lose an additional 7 lbs of fat (ASAP!) and my need to properly fuel my body for the 1/2 marathon training.
> 
> Why can't losing weight be as easy as gaining it is?




OMG Nancy!!!!  3lbs?  WOW!!!!    I am SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy!!  3 lbs!  That's HUGE!!   

I am curious to read the thoughts, later on...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Success is moving through them with some sort of ease.  I'm still learning about that big time- getting a balance where you're hard enough with yourself yet compassionate as well to move on.
> 
> I believe it's the key.  And the hardest one to conquer for me.
> 
> One day.  Over.  Onward.



Thank you for this, finding balanace is sure an issue for me too!





poppinspal said:


> What happens if I do? Then do I get chocolate and pieces of cake thrown at me as punishment?



I don't think that woudl a punishment HA HA!!!! Don't let them bother you, Eveyone on here said it right, they are just green!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> JO - You've had some great advice here, so I will just tell you my experience!
> I ate 55.5 WW points in one day, I was mortified at the time when I worked it out!
> So, I did the best thing I could think of - I posted it on here, laughed about it and then started fresh the next day. I stuck to my points for the next few days, drank plenty of water and still went to my weigh in, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Just track it, own it and you'll be fine. If the food was good and you enjoyed it then its all good!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good Afternoon!!! Thanks for this, it is so nice to know I am not alone in this and I have to say it was worth the 50 points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AKASnowWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Why can't losing weight be as easy as gaining it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go on the 3lbs, Have a good run. And I agree with you,
> Why can't losing be as easy as gaining!
> 
> Paul, Way to go on the 8miles. sorry about your blister!
> 
> Kat, hows your roads and weather today. Just think in a month or 2 your weather will be in the 80's. and here in Chicago we will be happy to be in the 40's HA HA
> 
> Good Morning Ladies, Monday,, Ugg,
> Well after the weekend of food I had I was up at 5 today and did my 2 miles in 29:00 mins. Thats 3 mins down from my first 2miler! By Friday of this week I want to see if I can get to 3 miles.
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice day
Click to expand...


----------



## corinnak

Hello Body-Searchers! (I hope you don't mind that I call you that!) We are hosting a WISH-wide social event over on the events board and  I want to make sure your whole group feels welcome - come on over if you have a minute!

In spite of this weeks' question being all about ice cream, things are already starting to warm up at the W.I.S.H.-Wide Monday Mixer! 

What is the Best Ice Cream Treat on WDW Property? Include a picture or a story, if you have one!

Come and join us - it's lots of fun! (plus, I'm about to bust out the beverages!)  See you at the Mixer!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

*Nancy* - Awesome on the 3lb loss! Goddess crown for you 

*Paula* - Hope the toe feels better 

*Erika* - Hows the weekend been?

*Kat* - Snow I can handle, but when it starts to turn to slippy ice thats what I hate!

*Liz* - Going to read the blog now!

So ive had a weigh in today and ive lost the 1lb that I put on last week! I won't let this 1lb be my nemesis, so I refuse to put it back on again  Its all go from here on in!

Have a great day


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Please find the pic of Corey, her hunky boyfriend.  OMG.  

YAY on the loss!  We are big losers today!!!


----------



## amykab

Hey Ladies!

It sounds like everyone is doing awesome with their training plans and work outs and tracking!

I was doing well with princess training until I got sick with a horrible ear and sinus infection last week. I was out of work 2 days. So, I've got a date with the TM for 8 miles today.  Loading up the ipod with some fan fic and new music.

D is home with me today. She's now sick. I blame myself for this one. No other kids are sick at her preschool. 

And I am down 5 pounds since I last weighed myself in early January. We finally got a new scale after I killed the last one. I'm hoping to lose about 5 more before the princess.

I haven't posted any pics in a long time so heres one of D and I at gaylord palms. 






Okay, I'm going to post this so I can stare at my sig..


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> I really like this blog, and this particular post has some good stuff about food.  She's not an expert, just a woman like us who's learning as she goes.
> 
> Check it out!  Note the bit on wine!
> 
> http://blog.aqufit.com/post/2010/01/14/5-Silent-Jerks-in-Your-Cupboard.aspx



I've got some jerkwad foods to add to her list.  Ironically (or not?) one of the top a-holes in my fridge is low fat ice cream.  Like really?  Who am I trying to kid?  

and yes on the wine.  The more I get to know about it, the more I realize I need to break up with it.  Kinda like your love affair with movie theatre popcorn.  Just a bad relationship. 





HockeyKat said:


> I am curious to read the thoughts, later on...



*me too   I'll get to them in a bit.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, Monday,, Ugg,
> Well after the weekend of food I had I was up at 5 today and did my 2 miles in 29:00 mins.



*Part of that 5 is probably just excess water, etc. that your body is holding onto and will hopefully let go quickly!  Looks like the exercise piece of your puzzle is coming together nicely!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> *Kat* - Snow I can handle, but when it starts to turn to slippy ice thats what I hate!
> 
> *I should think so.  That could be downright dangerous!*
> 
> So ive had a weigh in today and ive lost the 1lb that I put on last week! I won't let this 1lb be my nemesis, so I refuse to put it back on again  Its all go from here on in!



* nice job.  And good riddance to that annoying pound!*



amykab said:


> And I am down 5 pounds since I last weighed myself in early January. We finally got a new scale after I killed the last one. I'm hoping to lose about 5 more before the princess.



* Awesome loss Amy!  Sorry to hear lil' D is not feeling well.  Will you do your 8 miles while she's napping?



I think that was a really nice inviation we received to give our opinions on ice cream.  But since I listed that as my #1 Jerkwad above, well, I may just lurk.  Wouldn't want to get my invite rescinded  *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I love my booty calls!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HI!  Wow, I take a day off and you all got post-happy!  

Week-end was good and I stayed on plan, which is HUGE for me.  I can rock it all week long and totally blow it on the week-ends.  So surviving a weekend is always a big deal for me.

NANCY!  WOOT on the 3 pound loss!  WOWZA.  For you and me, that's a huge number!  I'll weigh in the middle of this month and I better see similar results!

Congrats also on the 10-miler!  Always feels good to check that one off the list, eh?  My next long run will be 11.5 miles.  I don't think I'll go beyond that.  I'll do another 10-miler along the way as well.

I did a bonus run yesterday.  3 miles and it was not scheduled.  It was NINE degrees.  So, a bit warmer than Saturday!  

Ok, off to the new "eh" gym.  After this second trip, I should be able to give a report.


----------



## poppinspal

Hello ladies! Hope you're all having a wonderful Monday. So I am down two pounds this week! I know I'm working hard to have this happen but I still got a little shock when I stepped on the scale. 

I have to run and eat I'm leaving work early to go to a college hockey tournament. I'll catch up with you all in a little bit.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, are you playing or watchign the tournament?  Congrats on the 2 lbs!!  

Booty calls, love it!!  

E, waiting to hear on new gym.  


I weighed in today and lost 3.8 lbs (up .6 from Sat, but I did splurge Sat so was ready for it).  

I am hopeful to be under 200 before the princess...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I love I'm hanging out with a bunch of LOSERS!   Congrats Megan & Kat!


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, still waiting for those "thoughts"!!  

I have a few of my own rambling thoughts -- feel free to skip.

Namely, I need to eat more.   1200 should be my mininum, based on last week, with an allowance of up to 1400 now and again.    Also, I need to work in one splurge night per every 2 weeks.   Not go overboard, but not totally strict either.   

Oh, I know alcohol is bad for weight loss, but it is also something that is a treat for me.   I am not giving it up.  I am also not giving up popcorn (well, the 94% ff kind), or cheese, or diet soda -- which, I have discovered Dt Rite sweetened with Splenda that is the BOMB.   I am not giving up anything, really.  I am just going to work in what I want, in moderation.


Okay, maybe that isn't completely true.  I have broken up with McDonald's fries.   There may be a booty call there in the future, but for right now, officially broken up.


----------



## cathie1327

Hey everyone!

After a trip to the doctor's and several prescriptions, I believe I am finally among the living again. I'm not feeling 100%, but the sickness is finally winding down and I was able to come back to work today.

Lost 3 lbs. Pretty sure it's from being sick and not being able to swallow anything, but hey, a loss is a loss, right?!

I have so much reading to do and so much to go back and catch up on!!!

This week, goals are water every day...2 bottles...MUST do this. And no vending machines!!!! My fear of succumbing to them once I started school came true. Tried to keep with healthier options (notice I said healthy, but certainly not actually HEALTHY lol) but I need to just not do it AT ALL. Making up a big batch of hummus and some other snacks this week so I have things to take with me in my bag to school.  What do you guys think would be some good snacks that I can take with me, that can go without refrigeration for a few hours?

You guys are SO SO SO SO inspiring me....thanks so much. Really. I realize I am such a new baby at all this stuff, and coming through the emotional stuff is really rough but you all have been there to give me the help, support, and kicks in the butt when I needed it, even if I didn't ask for it. Anytime I need some motivation to stay on track, all I need to do is come on here and read whatever everyone is posting currently. It's such a huge help. You are all a blessing.

I got a huge wake up call this weekend, too. I did a photo shoot for a memory book for Carlos for our anniversary next week (7 years, holy cow! ) and a lot of them were pretty risque....and man. Looking at some of them.....It's just such an eye opener when you realize what you actually look like, not the image you try to project, but what you actually look like. While I'm proud of the pictures and know Carlos will love them, it was a big eye opener for me. There were bulges in places that I have refused to notice for so long and this just really made me wake up and look at it!!!! Huge for me. Super motivating.

I hope everyone is having a good start to their week!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Glad you are feeling better Cathie!  And congrats on the loss!

OMG I love hummus.  YUMMUS is what my daughter used to call it when she was little.    For "guilt free" snacking I like Kashi TLC granola bars,  individual fruit cups, a measured out portion of almonds, or roasted edamame, even pretzel sticks aren't a bad choice.  Pre-pop some popcorn, or make your own healthier version of trail mix with dried fruit (raisins, cranberries), cheerios, nuts, pretzels, or whole grain goldfish and if you must have some "sweet" in it use a few mini chocolate chips or baking m&m's.  OH and home made low fat granola. YUM!

Can I offer a tip on the vending machine issue?  Leave your cash at home.  Or in the car.  Or only carry a bigger bill - like a $10 or $20 with you when you are at school.  No money to put into the machine, no temptation. 


*Kat* - you'll get my thoughts.  Really.  I have drama tonight, so it might not be until tomorrow. But you'll get them


----------



## lisaviolet

*First of all - the losses.  Kat - 3.8.  Nancy - 3.  Shoot this was bad to start because I'm forgetting everyone's numbers and I have no energy to look back.  Oh no.  Anyway, congratulations everyone!  Fantastic!  *




goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa - you know I love my bike and the wonderfully peaceful rides I get on it.  However, given my schedule I can't always get out on my bike for my regular cardio work so I am left to the gym.  I really like the spin bike because it totally kicks your butt from a workout point of view and it more closely mimics what my real bike is like.  It takes a while to get used to the spin bike (narrower seat, more foreward stance, weighted flywheel, etc) but it is totally worth it.  Jesse and I have a countdown going until I am back in his spin class again.  He totally expects to see me in his class the Saturday after the race - gulp...



Perfect Paula - mimics my bike bike.  The flywheel must get some gettin' used to - it almost flew off with my legs the first time.    I do intervals so I have to be on and off.   But I'm hoping to try a class.  

Can't wait til' you're back on it Paula!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> What a weekend!  Yesterday was great!  Great workout, started painting in Becca's room, then we went to see Lion King last night (Incredible).
> 
> Today was the polar opposite.  Just about everything that could go wrong, did.  Started by awaking this morning to nothing.  Yes, nothing.  No power.  It's 9* and we have no electricity.  It was just the start of a not-so wonderful day.  I'll be glad when bedtime rolls around so I can put this day behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed know that!  And no, they weren't raised on goat milk.  We didn't have our first milking goats until 2003, so no.  We use the milk for cheese, cooking, making soap, but not so much for drinking.  It's really very rich and for those of us accustomed to 1% milk it's almost like drinking cream!
> 
> Paula answered the spin bike question just about exactly as I would!  Definitely a different experience from the typical stationary bike.  Also, much more adjustable.  I can always get a better "fit" on a spin bike.  I have to be super careful using the bikes at PF. I ended up with hip flexor issues last year because it just isn't quite right.



Nancy - so I can adjust the seat slant?  This is half of my issue - being technically scared of the thing.    I was  so excited until I couldn't get my feet in - ruined all the good feelings.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy!  OMG! What are you doing?  I'm freaking out for you!!!!
> 
> 
> Lisa - spin.  I used to take spin three times and week and yoga twice.  I was lean!  *I'm the same size as you* and adored spin. You can do it, my love.
> 
> !



I'll have you know I almost dropped the darn computer on the bolded.  .  WT H are you talking about?  But thanks for the compliment.   I guess you don't know how small you are.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Actually, I'm watching the Grammy's
> 
> I guess I should have been a tad more specific.  We *had* no electricity.  It went off at some point during the night and we finally got it back just before 1:00 this afternoon.  Had a fire in the fireplace.  Started the generator for one use only - to make coffee  I am not kidding.  We plugged the extension cord in and voila.  Hot coffee.  But the poor goaties had no water!  They were some annoyed by the time the power came back.



For coffee?    Funny.  



HockeyKat said:


> Lisa -- yoga.  I said it was okay, not that I liked it.



Kat.    I'm lost but much too lazy to figure out WT H I miscommunicated.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> I really like this blog, and this particular post has some good stuff about food.  She's not an expert, just a woman like us who's learning as she goes.
> 
> Check it out!  Note the bit on wine!
> 
> http://blog.aqufit.com/post/2010/01/14/5-Silent-Jerks-in-Your-Cupboard.aspx



Must check out.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I did!
> 
> JO - You've had some great advice here, so I will just tell you my experience!
> I ate 55.5 WW points in one day, I was mortified at the time when I worked it out!
> So, I did the best thing I could think of - I posted it on here, laughed about it and then started fresh the next day. I stuck to my points for the next few days, drank plenty of water and still went to my weigh in, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Just track it, own it and you'll be fine. If the food was good and you enjoyed it then its all good!
> 
> 
> 
> I still make snow angels when we get snow!
> 
> Oh LISAV - I thought of you yesterday - I opened the Sunday Newspaper (a trashy tabloid - the best kind ) there was a kiss and tell on The Buble from his ex ex ex girlfriend! It made me laugh! She was the girlfriend before Emily Blunt.
> 
> Still love him though
> 
> So I have finally finished working on Sundays for the time being
> 
> Today is Pilates, tracking and water.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



Kelly - I forgot to say   on the MIL.  Good for you and hubby.  You're very very very lucky you're on the same page.  Some husbands and wives don't have that.  



HockeyKat said:


> Nancy!!  3 lbs!  That's HUGE!!
> 
> I am curious to read the thoughts, later on...



I know, eh?  I forgot to say that when you hardly have anything to lose - holy cow that's huge Nancy.  

I too can't wait to hear.  



amykab said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> It sounds like everyone is doing awesome with their training plans and work outs and tracking!
> 
> I was doing well with princess training until I got sick with a horrible ear and sinus infection last week. I was out of work 2 days. So, I've got a date with the TM for 8 miles today.  Loading up the ipod with some fan fic and new music.
> 
> D is home with me today. She's now sick. I blame myself for this one. No other kids are sick at her preschool.
> 
> And I am down 5 pounds since I last weighed myself in early January. We finally got a new scale after I killed the last one. I'm hoping to lose about 5 more before the princess.
> 
> I haven't posted any pics in a long time so heres one of D and I at gaylord palms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm going to post this so I can stare at my sig..



Little D.  

Amy!  How close are you to goal?  You moved goal, right?


----------



## poppinspal

*Kat*- watching. I'm at the game now. (on my iPhone) The team I cheer for plays at 8. Google Beanpot Hockey if you want to know more. The game right now is so borrrrring.


----------



## amykab

8 TM miles done this afternoon! Not the easiest 8 miles I"ve ever done but it went really well considering that I'm totally off track because of being sick. I ended up walking the last 1.5 miles, I had a coughing attack and never quite got my breathing back to normal. but thank goodness for fan fic on my shuffle!! 

Little D spiked a high fever after our visit to the doctor today. we will be back to the pedi tomorrow as it was over 104. 

Lisa-I don't know about goal weight. I maintained really well just above/below 180 without an incredible amount of effort. Gained about 10 through the stress of my new job and the holidays. Really want to be in the 170's. 

Meg-I went to UNH and was so infatuated with college hockey. well, hockey boys to be more precise. 

Kat-OMG, McDonalds fries. Don't give me any ideas!!  I had some after my last half marathon in Nov.


----------



## lisaviolet

amykab said:


> Little D spiked a high fever after our visit to the doctor today. we will be back to the pedi tomorrow as it was over 104.



  Hope she's better soon Amy.

I asked about goal because you look so good in the picture.   That's where my goal will be - where I sit well without too much struggle.  My intuition - and the past - says 180s.  

I would love to hear about your work and how Delena likes preschool.  Is she loving her friends?  I bet.


----------



## amykab

Lisa-Work is good. A little bit of crazy. as of january 1st we became the 2nd largest donor blood testing lab in the USA behind the red cross. We're taking on more clients WITHOUT the personnel or analyzers to support it yet. It's all on the way but will be a little crazy until it all gets put into place. 

Delena is thriving at preschool. I was worried about her speech when she first started in August. But now it is a new word every day. She has her little friends and there are never any tears at drop off anymore. Such a big girl now!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOW!  Congrats to the losers!  Awesome job and goddess crowns to Meg, Nancy, Kat, and Liz!  Woo Hoo!  

I am totally on track today, with only core remaining for my daily goals.  It was a cross-train day for me, so I did an hour on this new machine at the new gym.  And yes, I am typing that up next!

Meg--OMG are you at the Beanpot???

And you don't have to tell me about college hockey boys!  Yowza.  I know more than my share--and you hockey fans know them as well.  

Tuesday Goals:

--Run
--Water
--Track
--re-vamp schedule
--strength (not sure yet if it will be upper or lower body)
--core


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Give the recent temps, I thought this info. might be helpful:

*Staying Warm..when it's cold*

You don't have to cut back your running during cold weather. By applying the successful tips below you can gain control over your exercise, regardless of the temperature. 

1. Wear several thin layers. Today there are a number of light-weight miracle fibers that can keep you as warm as you wish. Next to your skin, wear a micro fiber garment such as breath thermo that is thin but traps body heat and releases it when there is extra buildup. Add long sleeve layers as necessary on top. Before you start sweating, just when you start to feel a bit too warm, pull off the top layer and tie it around your waist.

2. Cover extremities: ears, hands, nose.  

3. Thermal socks can keep the feet warm. Research this and experiment as needed to find what works best for you.  But make sure they are not cotton.

4. In extreme cold (usually below 10F or 11C), don't expose skin. Apply Vaseline or other skin protectant to any areas not protected by clothing. 

5. Warm up for an outdoor run by walking or doing other indoor exercise for 5-10 minutes. Before you start sweating, head outside.

6. Once outside, run into the wind at first. This allows you to have the wind at your back on the return.

7. If you cannot stand the outdoor temperatures for more than 10 minutes, alternate between treadmill running for 5-10 minutes and outdoor running for the same amount.

8. Pick outdoor courses that have some protection from the current wind, for portions of the run.

9. Make sure the outdoor course you use does not have ice, including black ice."


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - so I can adjust the seat slant?  This is half of my issue - being technically scared of the thing.    I was  so excited until I couldn't get my feet in - ruined all the good feelings.



*Are the foot cages not adjustable?  Or did you just have difficulty figuring them out?*



3DisneyKids said:


> Give the recent temps, I thought this info. might be helpful:
> 
> *Staying Warm..when it's cold*



*OR you could just do what I do and keep my butt inside *


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Are the foot cages not adjustable?  Or did you just have difficulty figuring them out?*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> *OR you could just do what I do and keep my butt inside *



WORD!!!  Yes, I am a wuss and I freely admit it.  

Back to my Monday JC appointment today and the results of the weekend were up .8 pounds.  I feel so much more in control of my eating so I am optimistic about this week.

Congrats to all you losers out there.  Awesome job to you all!!!

Amy and Cathie - glad you are both feeling better.


----------



## poppinspal

Checking in between periods to keep my nerves in check. My team (Boston University) is up 1-0 after two periods.

Erika- I am indeed at the Beanpot, my parents started taking us when I was 12. My dad, uncle, brother and I all went to BU. I actually played in the women's Beanpot when I was at BU.

Amy- I'm a huge college hockey fan. I have season tickets to BU and have even gone to see the Frozen Four a few times. The boys who play aren't so bad either.

So there you have it, I'm a college hockey fanatic. Ok third period is on.


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> Checking in between periods to keep my nerves in check. My team (Boston University) is up 1-0 after two periods.
> 
> Erika- I am indeed at the Beanpot, my parents started taking us when I was 12. My dad, uncle, brother and I all went to BU. I actually played in the women's Beanpot when I was at BU.
> 
> Amy- I'm a huge college hockey fan. I have season tickets to BU and have even gone to see the Frozen Four a few times. The boys who play aren't so bad either.
> 
> So there you have it, I'm a college hockey fanatic. Ok third period is on.



Meg - have fun!!!  I am one of the hockey fans here.  Followed the AHL team in Albany and got to go to the frozen four when it was here in Albany about 6 or 7 years ago.  It was awesome!!!!

mmm hockey players...  between the references to hockey players and booty calls you gals are killing me...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Back to my Monday JC appointment today and the results of the weekend were up .8 pounds.  I feel so much more in control of my eating so I am optimistic about this week.



*I sense Paula just may be getting her mojo back *



poppinspal said:


> Erika- I am indeed at the Beanpot, my parents started taking us when I was 12. My dad, uncle, brother and I all went to BU. I actually played in the women's Beanpot when I was at BU.



*My oldest brother went to BU.  But that was a long time ago 

One of my goals that I have not been doing so well on is the whole "getting more sleep" thing.  So.  I'm going to try to get more sleep tonight *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Core = Done!

And just for good measure, I threw in 100 lunges (with weights), 100 squats, and a full upper body strength workout (took it off tomorrow's goal list).  Word.


----------



## HockeyKat

3 miles, done.  100 crunches on that d!mn dirty ball, too.  

College hockey isn't really an option down here, so I content myself with NHL and recreational.   Hope you enjoyed the game, Meg!  

Paula, glad that you are feeling better!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Anyone ever read anything about the optimal number of crunches to do?  I just work my core, but really don't have much direction.


----------



## HockeyKat

I just do them until I hurt.  Right now, that isn't very many.

Though at some point there is probably something besides just crunches that needs to happen for results.   Rather like adding weights in weight training?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh, I do a lot more besides crunches.  I do 3 sets of dying cockroaches, 3 sets of bicycles, 3 sets of reverse crunches on the floor, a series of planks, and 600 crunches on the ball (400 straight up, and then 100 each per oblique side).  It's just that I feel like I could do crunches forever, so I'm not sure what the worth is???


----------



## goofyfan-12

3DisneyKids said:


> Oh, I do a lot more besides crunches.  I do 3 sets of dying cockroaches, 3 sets of bicycles, 3 sets of reverse crunches on the floor, a series of planks, and 600 crunches on the ball (400 straight up, and then 100 each per oblique side).  It's just that I feel like I could do crunches forever, so I'm not sure what the worth is???



Have you looked at other core workouts besides crunches?  Kettle balls, functional training cable machine at the gym, etc?  I am still working on finding my abs ( they are there I know it) but Jesse doesn't advocate crunches at all and favors planks and such.  Just a thought.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Having an impossible time getting the thread to load.  Going to try posting this way and see if it works.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!

So, great losses!  And Paula - a good gain.  .8 is nothing.  

I lost 1.8 this week, for a total of 5.2 for the month of Jan.  I am super pleased with that.

I just got a DVD, yoga for athletes.  I know, athletes!    Still.  Should help with stretching.

Jo - I think your treadmill time was awesome!!!  On the soda, why not just switch to diet?  You're not giving up soda this month, right?  It's too much to track and run and give up soda.  So just buy diet and call it a day.  Give it up all together next month or something!

Cathie - I just bring tons of snacks with me in cases like these.  Then I always have something to eat and no need for those vending machines.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Oh, I do a lot more besides crunches.  I do 3 sets of dying cockroaches, 3 sets of bicycles, 3 sets of reverse crunches on the floor, a series of planks, and 600 crunches on the ball (400 straight up, and then 100 each per oblique side).  It's just that I feel like I could do crunches forever, so I'm not sure what the worth is???



*Just wait.  I'll show you some exercises, when done with proper form, will have your abs screaming for mercy after about 15-20 reps.

I'll tell you, I have learned more from Erin in the last 6 months or so then I learned from all the other trainers/instructors that I've worked with in the last 18 years.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> Jo - I think your treadmill time was awesome!!!  On the soda, why not just switch to diet?  You're not giving up soda this month, right?  It's too much to track and run and give up soda.  So just buy diet and call it a day.  Give it up all together next month or something!
> 
> .




Yes I wanted to give up soda this month, but you are right, doing WW and Running, its hard. So  (don't laugh) I have a left over 20oz bottle from friday at the fridge here at work, so yesterday and today, I had my water with lunch and then just took a few sips from the coke and I am all good!
WW is hard for me this past week, I am very worried of my weight in.

Congrats to all of you losers!!!! Paul, thats not even a lb. Don't worry about it.

So I am having a bit of an issue with DH. There is 5K in April that I told him I want to do. and he was like "you can't, cuz  you have to run the whole thing" "Your are not running 3 miles." 

Please advise, if I should be running the whole time or doing the run/walk training?  

Men, ya know, sometimes, i could just .......


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Please advise, if I should be running the whole time or doing the run/walk training?



(ok, still looking for the "flip the bird" smiley" )

Listen.  I have never been in any kind of event where walkers were not allowed!  Granted, each event will have their own set of rules so you may want to check into whether or not there is a minimum pace that must be kept.  BUT.  For a 5K?  Puh-leeze.  I am so sure that there will be plenty of people who don't even run a single step and exclusively walk it.

The run/walk approach to training is such a sensible way to go.  For many reasons, which you probably are aware of since you mentioned it.  Do it.  For YOU.  Because you can.  And he can do whatever he wants.  Either participate with you or sit at home while you do it.  Whatever.  This should be about you and accomplishing a healthy goal that you have set for yourself.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Long run done!  11.5 miles in 2:10.  Last week I really enjoyed it (10.5 miles).  This week, not so much.  It was COLD (28*) but looking like it will be the warmest day of the week, so I went for it.  Glad it's done, but I sure didn't love it like last week.

Off to shower and eat.  Then I'll get caught up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> (ok, still looking for the "flip the bird" smiley" )
> 
> Listen.  I have never been in any kind of event where walkers were not allowed!  Granted, each event will have their own set of rules so you may want to check into whether or not there is a minimum pace that must be kept.  BUT.  For a 5K?  Puh-leeze.  I am so sure that there will be plenty of people who don't even run a single step and exclusively walk it.
> 
> The run/walk approach to training is such a sensible way to go.  For many reasons, which you probably are aware of since you mentioned it.  Do it.  For YOU.  Because you can.  And he can do whatever he wants.  Either participate with you or sit at home while you do it.  Whatever.  This should be about you and accomplishing a healthy goal that you have set for yourself.



Here's the thing, DH does not think its an accomplishment unless the race is ran the whole way. (weather its a 5K, or a 1/2) He said he is not just saying that of me, but of anyone. Ugg I am so mad at his single mindedness right now. MEN. He did tell me that he was sorry for hurting my feeling but he just does not see it as a run or a race if the whole things not ran. I can't change the way he thinks, but after 14 years, you think you know someone. I am just so mad right now. I think he expects me to  give up on this cuz, lets face it, I have been on the lazy side for more than a few years. Or he thinks that after a few weeks of the treadmill, I should look like I did when I was 21.

Sorry for Ranting about my DH 
By the way, I don't think I have ever said my goal. My goal is to be in the 140's and to cross that finish line in March of 2011 weather I walk or run, as long as I do every step. And this is for me, not my girls, not my DH, just for ME. 




3DisneyKids said:


> Long run done!  11.5 miles in 2:10.  Last week I really enjoyed it (10.5 miles).  This week, not so much.  It was COLD (28*) but looking like it will be the warmest day of the week, so I went for it.  Glad it's done, but I sure didn't love it like last week.
> 
> Off to shower and eat.  Then I'll get caught up.


Way to go E. Great Job, thats ok that you did not love it today, you WILL LOVE IT Next Month when you cross that finish line.


----------



## Ronda93

cantwaitvaca09 said:
			
		

> "Your are not running 3 miles."


What an ***.  There are lots of things that can seem incomplete to some and not others...   Glass houses and all that.  Good luck.  

AFM...

Great losses ladies.  I am inspired by the big mileage numbers that are coming in.  

DGF's mother has finally moved to skilled nursing for rehab.  It was supposed to be outpatient surgery to repair her elbow.  Eleven days later she gets out of the hospital.  This is going to be tough.  She already has heart problems - hereditary thickening of the heart walls - and had to receive lasix to remove fluid from her lungs.  She continues to show some confusion.  It doesn't seem like dementia, but more like hallucinations/altered reality.  I've read that UTIs (which she also had) can trigger delirium - I guess from the fever?

One great motivator for her is to get home to be with Gus, her dachshund.  Right now he's with us.  DGF will be headed to St Louis this weekend and will take him along.  I hope he's enough.  

My mileage has started to pick up for the St Louis half marathon.  I expect to run outside Thursday.  This is a big deal.  First it was the astonishingly cold temps and then snow cover and ice.  I'll run down to 20*, but early morning, in the dark, I want good footing.  Luckily the weather should improve as the miles go up.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> What an ***.  There are lots of things that can seem incomplete to some and not others...   Glass houses and all that.  Good luck.
> 
> AFM...
> 
> Great losses ladies.  I am inspired by the big mileage numbers that are coming in.
> 
> DGF's mother has finally moved to skilled nursing for rehab.  It was supposed to be outpatient surgery to repair her elbow.  Eleven days later she gets out of the hospital.  This is going to be tough.  She already has heart problems - hereditary thickening of the heart walls - and had to receive lasix to remove fluid from her lungs.  She continues to show some confusion.  It doesn't seem like dementia, but more like hallucinations/altered reality.  I've read that UTIs (which she also had) can trigger delirium - I guess from the fever?
> 
> One great motivator for her is to get home to be with Gus, her dachshund.  Right now he's with us.  DGF will be headed to St Louis this weekend and will take him along.  I hope he's enough.
> 
> My mileage has started to pick up for the St Louis half marathon.  I expect to run outside Thursday.  This is a big deal.  First it was the astonishingly cold temps and then snow cover and ice.  I'll run down to 20*, but early morning, in the dark, I want good footing.  Luckily the weather should improve as the miles go up.
> 
> Ronda




Thanks Ronda, he is being and a**! 

Sorry so much stuff is going on with DGF's mom. I hope she gets better soon.
All you ladies running outside in the cold. You all ROCK


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey everyone!

*Erika* - I had problems logging onto the thread all day too - when I looked at the thread this morning it said there were 50 pages but wouldn't go past 49!

*Paula* - .8 is nothing, you can cough and lose that! 

*Liz* - I looked at the blog, so funny! I also looked at the photos of her boyfriend - hello!

*Jo* - You can so do the 5K.  Walking, jogging, running, you will still have done 5K. And good on you for making your goal for YOU.

*Ronda* - Sorry to hear about Sues mum. Hope you are both ok 

*Kat* - Glee. Loving it. The Queen song at the end is my favourite of the series so far, closely followed by the one they sang before that (with the line-dancing!)

*Everyone* - Hi 

Water, tracking, cross trainer - done.

Same goals for tomorrow.

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, my husband thinks I am bat**** crazy.   He is more amused than anything else, but he is barely supportive if at all. 

This is for *me*, though, not for him. 

We had a lot of issues about this kind of thing a few years back, and the end result of all of it is that we pretty much let each other be on most issues unless it directly affects the other.   Obviously in my case, though, I don't have children that he might have to look after so that does help.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> *Erika* - I had problems logging onto the thread all day too - when I looked at the thread this morning it said there were 50 pages but wouldn't go past 49!
> 
> *Paula* - .8 is nothing, you can cough and lose that!
> 
> *Liz* - I looked at the blog, so funny! I also looked at the photos of her boyfriend - hello!
> 
> *Jo* - You can so do the 5K.  Walking, jogging, running, you will still have done 5K. And good on you for making your goal for YOU.
> 
> *Ronda* - Sorry to hear about Sues mum. Hope you are both ok
> 
> *Kat* - Glee. Loving it. The Queen song at the end is my favourite of the series so far, closely followed by the one they sang before that (with the line-dancing!)
> 
> *Everyone* - Hi
> 
> Water, tracking, cross trainer - done.
> 
> Same goals for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day




Great job on rocking your goals.
I hope you have a wonderful day also!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, my husband thinks I am bat**** crazy.   He is more amused than anything else, but he is barely supportive if at all.
> 
> This is for *me*, though, not for him.
> 
> We had a lot of issues about this kind of thing a few years back, and the end result of all of it is that we pretty much let each other be on most issues unless it directly affects the other.   Obviously in my case, though, I don't have children that he might have to look after so that does help.



Kat, ugg, he is now saying that is supportive, Yeah whatever, I bet he's trying to be nice cuz he want to (ya know)
Well I got news for him, he gonna snuggle with the dog tonight


----------



## lisaviolet

amykab said:


> Lisa-Work is good. A little bit of crazy. as of january 1st we became the 2nd largest donor blood testing lab in the USA behind the red cross. We're taking on more clients WITHOUT the personnel or analyzers to support it yet. It's all on the way but will be a little crazy until it all gets put into place.
> 
> Delena is thriving at preschool. I was worried about her speech when she first started in August. But now it is a new word every day. She has her little friends and there are never any tears at drop off anymore. Such a big girl now!!



So cute on Delena and school.  Charmer I'm sure.   

Wow on work.  Here's to more help.   It makes me smile Amy to think about your time looking - and now you're there -  it really was great in the end (I'm assuming) to have that time with Little D.  But now to use your skills.  



3DisneyKids said:


> And yes, I am typing that up next!



Whatever.  I don't know why we have to wait so long.  It's like you've made up this imaginary life where  you are some kind of hot prof barraged by needy students - with a husband popping in from Asia - and three active kids or something.  Really Erika.  







AKASnowWhite said:


> *Are the foot cages not adjustable?  Or did you just have difficulty figuring them out?*
> 
> 
> 
> [
> ]



Let me share with the math whiz and the architect.  Let me share.  To you both they may adjust.  Yes, that's the way your brains work.  Don't be pushers.  

To me it's just straight horror.  It's like those little kindergarten puzzles that when I worked in kindergarten classes the students could put together faster than I.  You know duckie goes in the cut out duckie - not the cow.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Have you looked at other core workouts besides crunches?  Kettle balls, functional training cable machine at the gym, etc?  I am still working on finding my abs ( they are there I know it) but Jesse doesn't advocate crunches at all and favors planks and such.  Just a thought.



You know what changed my abs the most?  Skipping.  I don't do it anymore - for very very vain reasons   thin thin Irish skin .  

But from that day they- the aberroos went to nice places and stayed.  OM G - I so need sleep.  Up at 5 AM.  

Jackie Warner (workout - I still see Jesse as Jesse Paula.    If not a pic could you at least describe the boy.  ) also believes in no crunches. 

Good on you Paula.  Like Ms. Liz said .8 is nothing.   



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost 1.8 this week, for a total of 5.2 for the month of Jan.  I am super pleased with that.
> 
> .



I too am super pleased with that.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Just wait.  I'll show you some exercises, when done with proper form, will have your abs screaming for mercy after about 15-20 reps.
> 
> I'll tell you, I have learned more from Erin in the last 6 months or so then I learned from all the other trainers/instructors that I've worked with in the last 18 years.*



I have a picture in my head of Erin the wonder girl as well.  Too funny.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> it.
> 
> So I am having a bit of an issue with DH.



No DH is having issues and they are making you sigh and then you're  going to enjoy how much you're accomplishing.  



Ronda93 said:


> What an ***.



Oh Ronda.   

It brought me back to last year - last last year - when you guys were in WDW and Steph was mad at her DH because he didn't want her to go - told her NO and then asked her after you were already there "why didn't you go?" and she was trying to defend him cause it's hard. 

And Cutie said something that I won't repeat but SO FUNNY.  Cutie!  Hi! 

Sorry  - it came back to me so vividly.  Straight shooting Ronda like the Cutie.  

Ronda - I wanted to add that Mama (Jean's mom) had many delusional moments.  Like that's what the man who is standing over there in the kitchen is saying.  And the girl with the black bag that comes in to steal kind of deal. So many.   So memory issues can overlap into these other areas.  Just to let you know.  


Jo -


----------



## lisaviolet

Liz - let me tell you that was I swearing at you in envy throughout Pink's Grammy performance.  I can't believe I missed that tour.  I've seen her in concert but very early in her career - maybe when Missundazstood was released.  With Lenny Kravitz.  Though I think we LOVED Pink so much we didn't even stay the whole time for him.    Love it when the opening is more popular.  

We ADORE her.    Just ADORE her.  Jean's been waiting in vain for years for her to come out.   

Speaking of which Ms. Jean is turning 48 on Saturday - just in time to make two bloody days of pure bliss.  You know that little ball game on Sunday.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey everyone! I just wanted to come in and say a quick hello. I started to go back and catch up on everything but I'm so tired my brain just can't form responses. My team ended up winning last night which was great but I didn't get home till 11:45. Not late by Erika standards but I felt hung over today at work. (Which was great because I didn't have one sip of alcohol last night.)

Jo- I did want to just say to you that most 5k races would probably let you cartwheel your way to the finish as long as you did it in a certain time. (Ok maybe not but now I have that picture in my head and I'm laughing.) So don't hesitate to find one that you think you'd enjoy and sign up. (When you feel you're ready.) We all have to start somewhere and we're here to support you till your DH comes around.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Core = DONE!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Ronda* - so nice to see you!  When is the St. Louis marathon?  Saying prayers for speedy recovery for Sue's mom.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Well I got news for him, he gonna snuggle with the dog tonight





Can I ask about said husband?  Could he go out and RUN a 5K?  Yeah, they call it a "race".  But what is a "race" anyway?  Who are you "racing" against?  Personally, I'm racing against myself.  I will never cross the finish line first, but getting myself up off the couch and participating is the only victory I need. 
 Erika, help me out.  How's the saying go?  "Dead last" beats "did not finish" which trumps "did not start"? 



lisaviolet said:


> Let me share with the math whiz and the architect.  Let me share.  To you both they may adjust.  Yes, that's the way your brains work.  Don't be pushers.
> 
> To me it's just straight horror.  It's like those little kindergarten puzzles that when I worked in kindergarten classes the students could put together faster than I.  You know duckie goes in the cut out duckie - not the cow.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what changed my abs the most?  Skipping.  I don't do it anymore - for very very vain reasons   thin thin Irish skin .



hula hoop.  The wonder toy!




lisaviolet said:


> You know that little ball game on Sunday.


*
 Huh?  There's a game on Sunday? *



poppinspal said:


> We all have to start somewhere and we're here to support you till your DH comes around.



*WORD!


Watching BL.  Two comments.

1) I despise Melissa.
2) I detest the product placements.  I understand they pay the bills, but I don't like them *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Big post coming...and THEN the new gym post!  I swear!  
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *OR you could just do what I do and keep my butt inside *



*Suck it up, Hayes.  And I thought you were tough...  *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Have you looked at other core workouts besides crunches?  Kettle balls, functional training cable machine at the gym, etc?  I am still working on finding my abs ( they are there I know it) but Jesse doesn't advocate crunches at all and favors planks and such.  Just a thought.



*Yes, I do kettle ball work as well.  And I realize that there are tons of ab things to do that aren't crunches and I do several different things.  What is Jesse's issue with crunches?  There is no denying that they work when done correctly.  I am interested...*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Just wait.  I'll show you some exercises, when done with proper form, will have your abs screaming for mercy after about 15-20 reps.
> *




*oooh!  Yes!  Excited!*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So I am having a bit of an issue with DH. There is 5K in April that I told him I want to do. and he was like "you can't, cuz  you have to run the whole thing" "Your are not running 3 miles."
> 
> Please advise, if I should be running the whole time or doing the run/walk training?
> 
> Men, ya know, sometimes, i could just .......



*I know others have already answered this, but I wanted to chime in as well.  He is being a giant asswipe.  Really.  Yes, most 5ks allow walkers.  Sometimes there are different start times for walkers vs. runners or whatever.  But really--it is SUPER common to walk or run/walk combo a 5k.  Tell him to go take a flying f.  YOU are doing this!

Like Nancy, I want to know what kind of shape he is in?  Does he run?  Could he run a 5k?*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Sorry for Ranting about my DH



*OMG, you never have to apologize for that.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> All you ladies running outside in the cold. You all ROCK



*Really, it isn't that big of a deal if you have proper gear.  And I will do anything to avoid the treadmill.*



DisneyGalUK said:


> *Erika* - I had problems logging onto the thread all day too - when I looked at the thread this morning it said there were 50 pages but wouldn't go past 49!



*Yeah, that is exactly what was happening to me.  Clearly it is all set now.
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> Erika, help me out.  How's the saying go?  "Dead last" beats "did not finish" which trumps "did not start"?



*Totally worth repeating!*

*Dead Last Finish

trumps 

Did Not Finish

which greatly trumps

Did not have the courage to START.

Wish gave me the courage to start!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Paula* - family dinner tonight?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so the new gym!  Finally!

Well, I was hoping it would go one way or the otherI would either really love it and instantly say, Yes, its expensive, but its worth it!  Or know right off the bat, Nope, not worth it.  Sadly, it wont be that easy!

It is totally state-of-the-art, very high end equipment.  Large space, plenty of room, machines arent crowded together, and very clean.  These are all good things.

*Cardio*there are cardio machines as far as the eye can see!  OMG, rows and rows of upright bikes, recumbent bikes, ellipitcals, arc trainers, treadmills, and so on.  Each one has its own tv attached right to it, has an iPod doc attached, and had a fan built in so that it can blow on you if you want.  Definitely all of the bells and whistles.  And there are so many of them, that I would never have to wait for a machine, no matter how busy the place gets.

*Weight equipment*  all Cybex, but the high end line.  No unusual or special machines.  Just a good circuit.  BUT, each machine has the FitLinxx program which is pretty cool.  Each machine has a little touch screen computer attached right to it, right next to where you sit on the machine.  The Fitlinxx touch screen will guide you throughout your strength training circuit. At each exercise, you will receive feedback.  It  provides feedback on correct technique, range of motion, speed of lifting and best of all, count your repetitions for you. So thats a cool feature.

*Free weights*  the usual.  Again, nothing stunning, but all new and good quality.

*Pool*  they have a pool, but it is not full length, so I cant do laps in it.  It is perfect for things like water aerobics, but I dont do that, so I dont see myself ever using the pool.

*Classes*I hear from a very reliable source (good friend of mine who is in amazing shape and basically lives at the gym) that the classes are GREAT.  I havent tried one yet, but will either tomorrow or Thursday.

*Locker Room*  OMG, beautiful.  Almost like a spa!  They have spa music playing, a sauna, a steam room, towel service (with heated towels), super clean, tons of lockers, and laid out so that the showers are really private, etc.

So thats the basics.  Now for my experience/opinions:

--So all of that *cardio* equipment is great.  But I dont use the tvs, so I dont care about that.  BUT, they have this one machine that I have never seen before and I did it yesterday and LOVED it.  It is sort of like a cross between and elliptical and a treadmill.  Really hard to describe.  I dont know what it is called but I will find out.  It feels like an elliptical in that there is no impact, but it mimics running far more than a regular elliptical.  It was so cool and I got a great workout from it.

--Like I said, I dont see myself using the* pool*, so that isnt a draw for me.  If it was a full length lap pool, I would join in a heartbeat.

*--Classes*While I hear they are great, there really arent that many of them.  The way Libby (gym friend) talked about them, I thought there were just tons to choose from.  Even assuming they are great, there doesnt seem to be a lot of them.  So this is a mixed bag.  I would love to do a couple of classes a week.  And there are some great sounding classes every morning at 8:30.  I CAN make this time, though it is not my normal workout time.  I could change my schedule since I make my own schedule.  But like I said, its that time or never since all of the other classes are either earlier in the morning while I am getting the kids off to school or at dinner time/later in the evening when I am again doing kid/family stuff.

*--Weights*so the FitLinxx is really cool.  But Im not sure I need it?  

*--Locker room*even though it is wonderful, I live locally and dont have a need to use it.  Ill just come home and shower, etc. so I dont really see myself getting much use out of it.  Once in a while I might use the steam room.  But other than that, not a big draw.

Price = $99 sign up fee.  $60 per month.  

My current gym is $33 per month, but only includes equipment.  Any classes cost extra, there is no locker room and no pool (but again, I dont really think Ill use those).  It has much older equipment and the machines are all crowded together because there isnt enough space.

So thats the deal.  Thoughts?


----------



## goofyfan-12

3DisneyKids said:


> Core = DONE!



I was worrie that I was going to have to call Nancy in for reinforcements.  I'll tell her to stand down now.

As for Jesse's thoughts on crunches - I think it is a case where he thinks other exercises work better and more efficiently.  The key phrase you mentioned is when done correctly and many people don't do them correctly (myself included which is why I love the fact that I don't do them regularly).



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula* - family dinner tonight?



Mom was feeling nostalgic for her mother's cooking and made goulash.  I had JC meatloaf and green beans - meh...  Then I went to work out and felt great afterwards.

Lisa - I know you are dying to know what the guy looks like, but I don't know how to describe him.  He doesn't look like any well known sports star or celebrity so I can't reference anyone.  He looks like Jesse.  I know - I am of no help.  I will go hang my head in shame now... 

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE!!!!  Time to get those butts out of bed!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

MORNING!  Up and at 'em!

Woke up feeling GOOD.  I was a bit worried as to how I would feel today after yesterday's run.  No worries at all.    My IT band is making itself known, but it has been doing that for the past couple of weeks anyhow.

The best thing about today?  PEDICURE day!  You know how I feel about my pedis!  And the timing is perfect.  I'll get another one 4 weeks from today because that will be just 2 days before leaving for Disney and the Princess Half!  (In the winter months when I am not wearing open-toe shoes, I get a pedi every 4 weeks.  You'd be surprised how long a pedi can last!)

Today is a scheduled rest day for me, given the long run yesterday.  I'll still do core, of course.  And depending on how I feel, I may bop over to the new gym and do that mysterious piece of cardio equipment that I love but don't know the name of!  

Oh and P.S.  My e-mail is down, so anyone who e-mailed me last night or this morning...sorry!  The whole university e-mail system is down, it seems.  I am hoping they will have it back up and running quickly.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ok, I TOTALLY sent you emails, E!!!

So.

Ronda.  Love you.  Thinking good thoughts for Sue's mom.

Jo.  Sometimes spouses can be annoying.  I like to think that they have good intentions but don't know how to support us.  I don't ever call Nick my DH cause sometimes he's not so "d".    But think about this.  Imagine your husband came home and was making all these changes.  It might be a little scary for you.  You might not want him to change, because you might fear he'd want YOU to change.  People operate out of fear way more than we might imagine.  I'd think about that when he says that stuff.  And remember that no matter how big we are, sometimes we're much less open to change then your littlest kid.

I'd start looking at him as operating from fear, and while moving forward with your changes, just show him some empathy.  Make him feel like he's part of it, and not that it's happening to him.


Lisa - Jean's birthday?  AWESOME!!!  Wait. Can you shoot me your new address super quick?    So.  Big Superbowl party plans?  Poor Lisa!!!!


Ok.  Must work.  Be back later.

OH!!!  Booty call with movie theater popcorn last night. Tracked and moved on.  But oh, my.  So salty and yum!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies Happy Hump Day! Wednesday

Meg, Congrats on the Win!! Hope you feel more rested today.

Lisa, Are you haveing a big party at your place on Sunday, DH an I have the party every year, but DH works this year so no party. I will still make my Turkey Chili, And Beer Bread YUMMY!!! I will do squats while I eat the bread ha ha !!

Ok, update on DH, Yes his was being a total ***, and I let him have it last night. No he could not run a 5K, he use to be in great shape, he does weights most of the time, he is not a runner, he would rather bike. The only way he would run is if he had to take down a bad guy. 

He did say that he was sorry for not seeing it how I do, and now that he thought about it he knows he was wrong, again I think he just wanted to make peace. 
Whatever! 
I have one of my friends is going to do the 5Kwith me. I am still going to do it. Like I told DH, yes I use to work out all the time, 3 hours a day, but that was before kids, and life, not to mention 10 years ago. So for me to be run/walking a 15min mile less than two month from starting this, I think it is a big deal, weather he thinks so or not. 

Hey I am doing this at 190lb, So I know this is a big deal. 

Now on to E, It does sound like the new gym is more money, but if you go there everyday and it sound like you do. That is $2.00 a day for a better place, I know you are not happy with your old gym. Also I am pretty sure that you can deduct the cost of the membership on your taxes 

(blue cross, just came out with a befit for that, don't know all the details yet)

I say if you can afford the extra $30.00 a month, DO IT


----------



## SeptemberGirl

By the way.  Emily is selling the Devil's minions.  Yes, my own child.  If you want some, let me know.  I mean, you shouldn't order ANY. But, this video about them made me cry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wy31SsNPv4

And it IS a great organization for girls!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Oh by the way, where can I get a shirt that says this
"Dead last" beats "did not finish" which trumps "did not start"?


----------



## Ronda93

cantwaitvaca09 said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, where can I get a shirt that says this
> "Dead last" beats "did not finish" which trumps "did not start"?



http://www.cafepress.com/+dlfdnfdns_yellow_tshirt,62249342

Be careful, some have race specific distances on the front.


----------



## HockeyKat

OMG, I need this t-shirt:  http://www.cafepress.com/+i_was_pale_before_womens_cap_sleeve_tshirt,385706001

Thanks for the link, Ronda!  I like the saying, but not the yellow... 

Btw, so sorry about DGF's mom.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Kat - OMG, that T-Shirt is awesome! That is so my new saying


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/+dlfdnfdns_yellow_tshirt,62249342
> 
> Be careful, some have race specific distances on the front.



Thanks Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

I am pale to the point of being translucent.   My hair is quite dark, though, which makes it irritating.   

In a meeting the other day, my boss said something to the effect of, "and this makes Kat pale."  My employee chimed in, softly, "... paler."


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I am pale to the point of being translucent.   My hair is quite dark, though, which makes it irritating.
> 
> In a meeting the other day, my boss said something to the effect of, "and this makes Kat pale."  My employee chimed in, softly, "... paler."



I seen the Tshirt, thats too funny that someone would make that kind of shirt, so you are not alone!!!

Lol on your employee, thats not nice!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Mornin' all!  Or actually by now it's afternoon!

We started our day with a bit of nusiance snow which caused a 90 minute delay.  I don't mind too much, because I got a bit of extra exercise in shovelling.  I was feeling a bit *off* today.  Really tired and lethargic, so I modified my scheduled workout a bit and I seem to have bounced back.* 

*Liz*- I love what you said to Jo about how people (spouses & S.O.'s especially) react to the changes we are trying to make in ourselves.  And you are so right.  I need to remember to step back and stand in someone elses shoes to take in the view every now and then.

*Kat*-  that t-shirt is priceless!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wow, super quiet day here!

Jo--I agree with Liz.  He may well be operating out of fear.  And good for you for doing the 5k with a friend!

Ronda--praying for you and Sue and Sue's mom.  It's a tough situation for sure.  Keep us posted.

My rest day was...restful!  Although, I had the worst pedicure experience ever!  OMG!  I will tell the whole story because it is worth telling.  But gotta get my kids in bed first.

And did you see on FB?  Cammie got her braces on today!  Such a big girl!


----------



## adsrtw

Home from gym and work, maybe I will actually get to read now.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, how is Cammie handling the braces?


----------



## adsrtw

So I had a very quick scan, forgive me!

Ronda - sending hugs your way.  Tough situation.    

E - Word on the race saying

Kat - has your snow melted yet?  How did the angel making escapade go?  

Nancy - baby goat update?  How are they in the cold?

Liz - yes, I so want to buy

Paula - awesome that you are getting your mojo back

Amy - Lil D is just a darling!  She is growing up so quickly.

Jo - rants are welcome

Cathie & Megan - great job on the losses

Lisa - are you going to try to visit WDW during a certain week in March?


----------



## HockeyKat

The snow has not totally melted, but as of today the roads are finally clear.    Supposed to get more this weekend, though... 


I have been having some weird issues with my left hand lately.   Tingly, numb feeling in my pinky finger and part of my ring finger.   Well, today I researched it some and decided that perhaps a few days with the wrist brace might not be the worst idea.   Here's to hoping that and some ibuprofen will make it better.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi,  I did not get to read all the post I just wanted to give a quick update

Weighed in tonight and I thought for sure I would be up after the week I had but ... OMG I am down 1.4

Bad news, I have to give up a point a day  now 
E, I had braces for 4 years as a kid.., worth it now, but not so much then. 


Kat, Glad the roads are better

gotta go baby is fussy tonight, but she is potty trained
(not overnight yet)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job on the loss, Jo!     See?  Weight Watchers WORKS!  Even when you make the occasional bad choice.  

Cammie is doing fine with the braces.  She is young enough that she is excited about them.  But she is uncomfortable tonight, for sure.  Soft foods only.  

We are fortunate that our ortho here does kids really young.  He has this whole method of preventative orthodontics where he does work on younger kids and thus the braces are on and off so quickly.  Riley only had his on for 6 months and his teeth are gorgeous!  And Cam will be the same--six months and done.  (Of course, they have palette expanders for 6 months beforehand and then a retainer afterward.)

OMG Nancy, don't tell Becca!  She'll hate you!  But it is so nice for the kids to be done with this long before middle school.


----------



## HockeyKat

That sounds great E.   I had mine in jr high and hated them.  I had a palette expander as well, and a whole bunch of icky retainer type things to straighten my jaw.  

Glad she is adjusting well!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> And did you see on FB?  Cammie got her braces on today!  Such a big girl!



*Speaking of FB.  I reset my language preference to "pirate"  OMG it's freakin' HILARIOUS *



adsrtw said:


> Nancy - baby goat update?  How are they in the cold?



*Baby goats are awesome, thanks.  Did I tell you their names?  3 boys, one girl.  We have Sheldon, Penny, Raj & Wolowitz (Big Bang Theory )*



HockeyKat said:


> The snow has not totally melted, but as of today the roads are finally clear.    Supposed to get more this weekend, though...
> 
> *ugh.  We got a measly annoying 1" or so this morning.  This is New England.  We're supposed to get the snow!*
> 
> I have been having some weird issues with my left hand lately.   Tingly, numb feeling in my pinky finger and part of my ring finger.   Well, today I researched it some and decided that perhaps a few days with the wrist brace might not be the worst idea.   Here's to hoping that and some ibuprofen will make it better.



*hmmm. let me know if it helps.  I have issues with pinched nerves in my back that get irritated when I run a lot (the pounding on my non-runner physique), or when I'm getting into some serious weight lifting.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Weighed in tonight and I thought for sure I would be up after the week I had but ... OMG I am down 1.4







3DisneyKids said:


> OMG Nancy, don't tell Becca!  She'll hate you!  But it is so nice for the kids to be done with this long before middle school.



*some of it depends on their issues though.  Seth was able to be done younger, Nate was older and longer (multiple issues) and Becca, well, she hasn't had hers very long.  Next week they are *hopefully* doing the imprints for her retainer <crosses fingers>.  We are so.close. to being done with paying for braces *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

today I didn't track my food as I ate it.  Now I have to sit down and do the whole day and hope that I didn't mess up somewhere. <grrr>.  And I really should be SEWING!  Yes, costume mania has started again!  15 little sailor skirts are first on my list.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I am about to order my own GS cookies aka Devil's minions. OMG. I want one of each.  Darn Daisy scouts!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Also 
E, I came home from work and went outside, the temp was 32

I did a walk/run 1.5 miles in 26min, more walk than run, but heres the thing, my legs felt like blocks, my feet hurt. 
I thought outside would be better than the treadmill, but I it was hard.


----------



## HockeyKat

Liz, I already ordered two boxes.  One thin mints, and one of the diet ones.  Devil's Minions, indeed.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Diet ones?  Really? Which ones are those?  

Nick and I do our own order.    So we get our OWN cookies. OMG.  They are so evil!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> I am about to order my own GS cookies aka Devil's minions. OMG. I want one of each.  Darn Daisy scouts!!!



*Is there not an option where you can order cookies, but instead of taking them yourself, have them sent to soldiers in Iraq? *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Also
> E, I came home from work and went outside, the temp was 32
> 
> I did a walk/run 1.5 miles in 26min, more walk than run, but heres the thing, my legs felt like blocks, my feet hurt.
> I thought outside would be better than the treadmill, but I it was hard.



*Good job on the run!  Pavement is harder on the body than the cushioned belt of the TM.  That combined with the cold that often causes your muscles to constrict, can make for a more physically challenging run.  You may feel the effects for a day or so.  Make sure you properly stretch.  Advil if necessary.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Is there not an option where you can order cookies, but instead of taking them yourself, have them sent to soldiers in Iraq? *



Sure. But I LIKE them!


----------



## goofyfan-12

SeptemberGirl said:


> I am about to order my own GS cookies aka Devil's minions. OMG. I want one of each.  Darn Daisy scouts!!!



Girl Scouts Rock!!!!

The money that the troops earn from cookie sales is huge and allows them to do so much.  Granted the cookies are insidious little buggers that quickly attach themselves to your hips and such BUT there are ways to support the girls and not eat the cookies.  Donate them to a food pantry, send them overseas to the troops, bring them to work and gift them to your coworkers, etc.  You get the idea.

Girl Scouts Rock so help them out!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Sure. But I LIKE them!



ah.  well then that does pose a challenge, doesn't it!


----------



## poppinspal

Evening ladies. Been a bit of a rough day today. I just got off the treadmill. (I do not like to be working out this late.) My brother and I had a little disagreement over the use of our workout area so I'm just getting done now. On my run my ipod died(I hadn't realized I left it on) and my pedometer was showing me as taking no steps. So I ended up running with no idea of distance or speed. Maybe it was healthier to have a run just for the sake of running, I was not happy and I blew off steam without feeling like I had to hit a certain distance or speed. Anyways sorry to be Debbie Downer. 

*Nancy*- LOVE the goats names. I absolutely love that show/love Sheldon. It makes my inner geek so happy. 

*Erika*- Can I come see your kids ortho? I got braces in 5th grade, was supposed to have them for 6 months to a year, I ended up with them for three years. And I have a wire permanently glued to my teeth. I actually went back to another ortho a few years ago because my teeth have shifted slightly. (Although my mom says they still look perfect, I notice it.) I was told my guy messed up, my jaw is too small for all my teeth and I should have had teeth pulled. I chickened out and never went back for round two of braces. (Oh side note so you don't worry... my brother and sister went to a different guy and had wonderful experiences. The joys of being the child your parents learn on. lol)

*Jo*- Congrats on the loss!! 

I bought girl scout cookies and was eating like one or two for special treats. My dad finished off my boxes because I took so long. I need to get more cookies! 

Oh and yes girl scout cookies are a fan favorite with the troops. My bro's best friend was in the marines. I gave up chocolate for lent one year so I sent all my girl scout cookies and easter candy to him in Iraq, it was one of his favorite care packages we sent. (And we sent a lot.) 

Holy cow am I long winded tonight. This is what happens when I see just toddlers all day with no break.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WAKE UP!    Good morning, Sunshines.


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm up!!  

At work, trying to get a few things done before a lunchtime interview.

Meg, sorry about the late workout.  Do you live with your brother? (and if you said that already and I just forgot, sorry!!!)


I washed my mp3 player over the weekend.   It seems to still work, thank goodness!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat, I have washed (and dried!) my iPod shuffle not once but TWICE and it still works.  Headphones were attached each time and they work, too!  Crazy.


----------



## HockeyKat

Yup, my headphones were attached too.

I am hard on headphones and associates headphone wires... I go through a lot of them.  Lost, broken, etc.  

I also use my Fuze in the car, since I have an aux jack.  I just need to remember to hook it up there after each workout, so that I don't accidently wash it again!!!


----------



## Ronda93

_Great article by Jane Brody in the NY Times today.  I will violate all kinds of rules and paste it here.  It's that good.  I want this book._

February 2, 2010
Personal Health
Rules Worth Following, for Everyones Sake 
By JANE E. BRODY

In the more than four decades that I have been reading and writing about the findings of nutritional science, I have come across nothing more intelligent, sensible and simple to follow than the 64 principles outlined in a slender, easy-to-digest new book called Food Rules: An Eaters Manual, by Michael Pollan.

Mr. Pollan is not a biochemist or a nutritionist but rather a professor of science journalism at the University of California, Berkeley. You may recognize his name as the author of two highly praised books on food and nutrition, In Defense of Food: An Eaters Manifesto and The Omnivores Dilemma. (All three books are from Penguin.) 

If you dont have the time and inclination to read the first two, you can do yourself and your family no better service than to invest $11 and one hour to whip through the 139 pages of Food Rules and adapt its guidance to your shopping and eating habits. 

Chances are youve heard any number of the rules before. I, for one, have been writing and speaking about them for decades. And chances are youve yet to put most of them into practice. But I suspect that this little book, which is based on research but not annotated, can do more than the most authoritative text to get you motivated to make some important, lasting, health-promoting and planet-saving changes in what and how you eat.

Reasons to Change

Two fundamental facts provide the impetus Americans and other Westerners need to make dietary changes. One, as Mr. Pollan points out, is that populations who rely on the so-called Western diet  lots of processed foods, meat, added fat, sugar and refined grains  invariably suffer from high rates of the so-called Western diseases: obesity, Type 2 diabetes, cardiovascular disease and cancer. Indeed, 4 of the top 10 killers of Americans are linked to this diet.

As people in Asian and Mediterranean countries have become more Westernized (affluent, citified and exposed to the fast foods exported from the United States), they have become increasingly prone to the same afflictions.

The second fact is that people who consume traditional diets, free of the ersatz foods that line our supermarket shelves, experience these diseases at much lower rates. And those who, for reasons of ill health or dietary philosophy, have abandoned Western eating habits often experience a rapid and significant improvement in their health indicators.

I will add a third reason: our economy cannot afford to continue to patch up the millions of people who each year develop a diet-related ailment, and our planetary resources simply cannot sustain our eating style and continue to support its ever-growing population. 

In his last book, Mr. Pollan summarized his approach in just seven words: Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants. The new book provides the practical steps, starting with advice to avoid processed concoctions, no matter what the label may claim (no trans fats, low cholesterol, less sugar, reduced sodium, high in antioxidants and so forth). 

As Mr. Pollan puts it, If it came from a plant, eat it; if it was made in a plant, dont.

Do you already avoid products made with high-fructose corn syrup? Good, but keep in mind, sugar is sugar, and if it is being added to a food that is not normally sweetened, avoid it as well. Note, too, that refined flour is hardly different from sugar once it gets into the body.

Also avoid foods advertised on television, imitation foods and food products that make health claims. No natural food is simply a collection of nutrients, and a processed food stripped of its natural goodness to which nutrients are then added is no bargain for your body.

Those who sell the most healthful foods  vegetables, fruits and whole grains  rarely have a budget to support national advertising. If you shop in a supermarket (and Mr. Pollan suggests that wherever possible, you buy fresh food at farmers markets), shop the periphery of the store and avoid the center aisles laden with processed foods. Note, however, that now even the dairy case has been invaded by products like gunked-up yogurts.

Follow this advice, and you will have to follow another of Mr. Pollans rules: Cook. 

Cooking for yourself, he writes, is the only sure way to take back control of your diet from the food scientists and food processors. Home cooking need not be arduous or very time-consuming, and you can make up time spent at the stove with time saved not visiting doctors or shopping for new clothes to accommodate an expanding girth.

Although the most wholesome eating pattern consists of three leisurely meals a day, and preferably a light meal at night, if you must have snacks, stick to fresh and dried fruits, vegetables and nuts, which are naturally loaded with healthful nutrients. I keep a dish of raisins and walnuts handy to satisfy the urge to nibble between meals. I also take them along for long car trips. Feel free to use the gas-station restroom, but never get your fuel from the same place your car does, Mr. Pollan writes.

Treating Treats as Treats

Perhaps the most important rules to put into effect as soon as possible are those aimed at the ever-expanding American waistline. If you eat less, you can afford to pay more for better foods, like plants grown in organically enriched soil and animals that are range-fed.

He recommends that you do all your eating at a table, not at a desk, while working, watching television or driving. If youre not paying attention to what youre eating, youre likely to eat more than you realize.

But my favorite tip, one that helped me keep my weight down for decades, is a mealtime adage, Stop eating before youre full  advice that has long been practiced by societies as diverse as Japan and France. (There is no French paradox, by the way: the French who stay slim eat smaller portions, leisurely meals and no snacks.)

Practice portion control and eat slowly to the point of satiation, not fullness. The food scientists Barbara J. Rolls of Penn State and Brian Wansink of Cornell, among others, have demonstrated that people eat less when served smaller portions on smaller plates. There is nothing wrong with special occasion foods, as long as every day is not a special occasion, Mr. Pollan writes. Special occasion foods offer some of the great pleasures of life, so we shouldnt deprive ourselves of them, but the sense of occasion needs to be restored. 

Here is where I can make an improvement. Ice cream has been a lifelong passion, and even though I stick to a brand lower in fat and calories than most, and limit my portion to the half-cup serving size described on the container, I indulge in this treat almost nightly. Perhaps Ill try the so-called S policy Mr. Pollan says some people follow: No snacks, no seconds, no sweets  except on days that begin with the letter S.


----------



## Ronda93

I want a new nano.  But the old one still works... getting some good ideas here.

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Hey everyone.

*Kat*- We both live at home. My friends all laugh because I am happy being at home and saving money. I think my brother will probably mve out soon.

*Ronda*- If it helps at all you can get some money off for trading in your old iPods to apple when you get a new one.

Been a rough day with the kids. Actually it's just been one of those weeks with the kids where 13 seem like sixty. Oh well.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, sorry about the rough day.   I am the type of person for whom 3 would seem like 60...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone,

Slightly drunk Kelly reporting for duty!

Why am I slightly drunk on a Thursday night you ask? Well, we found out today that it is 99.9% likely that we are getting made redundant tomorrow. Completely out of the blue, just like that!

If I wasn't trying to be so positive about the situation I would possibly get points for not so DIS friendly words! 

BUT tomorrow is a new day, I cant let it distract me from goals (except tonight and that surely doesn't count!) AND I have already applied for two jobs online. Up and at 'em.

Just a blah day all round really


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh, Kelly!  I've been laid off twice. Both times within days of my friends. Drinking today is definitely the way to go!

I hope they are nice to you tomorrow and that you get calls on the new jobs asap.  Keep us updated, okay?


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly!!  So sorry.   I have been there, done that, too.  Drinking is definitely called for!

I hope that a new job comes your way very soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

LISA.  you were in my head today.

Just home after a long day, but I'm not finished yet.  I'll make a proper post in a while after I've had time to catch up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, so sorry to hear about your job, DH was off 9 months last year. 
Keep Postive!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Food Rules: An Eaters Manual, by Michael Pollan......
> 
> Mr. Pollan is not a biochemist or a nutritionist but rather a professor of science journalism at the University of California, Berkeley. You may recognize his name as the author of two highly praised books on food and nutrition, In Defense of Food: An Eaters Manifesto and The Omnivores Dilemma. (All three books are from Penguin.)
> 
> .....
> 
> As Mr. Pollan puts it, If it came from a plant, eat it; if it was made in a plant, dont.



I haven't read that book yet Ronda.  I have read "Omnivore's Dilemma".  Very thought provoking.  There are some documentary films out there as well that are extremely enlightening.  "King Corn" (or something close to that) is one of them that comes to mind immediately.

as for Mr Pollan's "from a plant, not IN a plant" motto - I have been trying to live that more and more in the last year since becoming more aware of just where what we now call "food" comes from.  And I truly believe that I am overall healthier because of it, but also sadly, I am having a more difficult time shedding these extra pounds because of it as well.  I have eliminated many of the "diet" foods that I used to consume.  No more "light butter", almost no nutrasweet products (the only hold out being my yogurt), no Fiber one bars, no diet soda (which used to be huge for curbing my sweet tooth).  

Now.  I freely admit that my diet is not anywhere near perfect.  Or completely "clean".  But the quality of my choices has improved significantly.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Slightly drunk Kelly reporting for duty!



 so sorry!


----------



## adsrtw

So sorry Kelly!  Hang in there.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Slightly drunk Kelly reporting for duty!
> 
> Why am I slightly drunk on a Thursday night you ask? Well, we found out today that it is 99.9% likely that we are getting made redundant tomorrow. Completely out of the blue, just like that!
> 
> If I wasn't trying to be so positive about the situation I would possibly get points for not so DIS friendly words!
> 
> BUT tomorrow is a new day, I cant let it distract me from goals (except tonight and that surely doesn't count!) AND I have already applied for two jobs online. Up and at 'em.
> 
> Just a blah day all round really



Ah Kelly.  .  I so wish I had some alcohol in here - I would have a drink with/for you!  I agree with Liz. 

Here's to a better days ahead.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> LISA.  you were in my head today.




I'm sorry.  

Did it hurt?


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly, so sorry.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did it hurt?



no, but I almost had to say "shut up Lisa" 

I was having a rough food moment.  And I heard you (well, what my imagination says is you ) say "it's hard.  so what. lots of things are hard.  At least you have legs"   LEGS?  like what does having legs have to do with the fact that I'm freakin' hungry and I want to jam a cookie in my mouth (for the record I didn't).  So I almost told imaginary Lisa to shut up.   But alas, imaginary Lisa was right


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> as for Mr Pollan's "from a plant, not IN a plant" motto - I have been trying to live that more and more in the last year since becoming more aware of just where what we now call "food" comes from.  And I truly believe that I am overall healthier because of it, but also sadly, I am having a more difficult time shedding these extra pounds because of it as well.  I have eliminated many of the "diet" foods that I used to consume.  No more "light butter", almost no nutrasweet products (the only hold out being my yogurt), no Fiber one bars, no diet soda (which used to be huge for curbing my sweet tooth).


*
This is what my dad has always called "Food by DuPont."  

Kelly!  So sorry for your job situation!  Of course you should drink.  That goes without saying in my book!  Let's hope this is a case of one door closes and another one opens...

Ronda--great post, thanks!  

Imaginary Lisa!  Hi Lar Ious!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Also
> E, I came home from work and went outside, the temp was 32
> 
> I did a walk/run 1.5 miles in 26min, more walk than run, but heres the thing, my legs felt like blocks, my feet hurt.
> I thought outside would be better than the treadmill, but I it was hard.


*
Sorry for not responding to you sooner, Jo.  Yup, this can happen.  There are a few reasons.  As Nancy said, running outside is definitely different than a TM.  Most will state that it is harder to be outside due to things like wind resistance and the force of actually having to propel yourself forward instead of having a belt do it for you, etc.  Then factor in the cold, and it can really be a challenge.

I find this to be the case with the cold as well, even though I am out in it all the time.  Seriously, the first 1-2 miles are DREADFUL.  Much like you described...my legs just feel like they weigh a ton and are stiff and hard to move and all of that.  But once I warm up, then it is business as usual.  But it can take up to 2 miles for me to warm up on some days.  

Today was one of those days, for example.  I looked at the thermometer before heading out and it said 26*.  By my standards, this isn't too bad.  But I got outside and forgot that the thermometer doesn't account for wind chill.  OMG, it was BRUTAL out there today.  It toook FOR EVER for me to get moving.  When I finally got back home, I checked the web for what the weather was like with the wind chill.  2*.  OUCH.  So yeah, running in the cold can be a real challenge.  Still, I will do just about *anything* to avoid the dreadmill!*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Nick and I do our own order.    So we get our OWN cookies. OMG.  They are so evil!



*Stay strong, Liz!  I am fortunate on this one as they hold no pleasure for me.  Just not my particular vice.  But talk to me about Lindt Truffels...OMG, those are the minions in my book!*


----------



## adsrtw

OMG Lindt Rocks!  Working off 2 computers tonight, work and play.  Being a grown up sucks sometimes.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*EE *-bringing work home?  bleh.

*Erika* - There is absolutely no question here.  You are a much braver sole than I.  btw.  Core?


----------



## adsrtw

Yeah, I relieved somebody of their special assignments today because of too many errors, so I am working on a training manual (and teaching myself the job in the process).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Yeah, I relieved somebody of their special assignments today because of too many errors, so I am working on a training manual (and teaching myself the job in the process).



ah.  the joys of management.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Kelly - so sorry about the job.  Drinking is necessary.  Good luck with the hunt!

Ronda - great article.  Thanks for sharing this with us.

Jo - we have all been there.  Don't let it get you down.

Today was a major suckfest at work for me.  So aggrevating when people can't get along.

What really sucks is I let this thing get into my head and it totally ruined my workout tonight.  I was late coming home so I inhaled some food and went to the gym.  Needless to say I had no energy because there was no time to actually digest dinner.  I attempted a walk which was supposed to be a quick and easy 4 miler (I still giggle at me saying a quick and easy 4 miler) and never got into the groove and struggled through 3 miles before packing it in and calling it a day.  Argh!!!!!

Tomorrow is a new day right?

BTW - Erika - Core?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Core is DONE!  Thanks to my friends.


----------



## poppinspal

I'm going to take a minute to talk about the end of my rotten day and then I'm totally going to let it go. Sorry this is a long vent but I just need it out of me.

My parents went away for a long weekend. (Yay for them, my mom got a new job and has been working much longer hours.) But it left my brother, sister and I at home with two cars as mine is in the shop. So I took a gamble had my brother drive me to work so he and my sister had a car and prayed someone could give me a lift home.... they couldn't. I had brought my running shoes in case so I headed off for a walk home. I wish I'd thought to bring something other then jeans to wear though. It was cold and my town is very hilly. I looked and according to mapmyrun.com it was 4.89 miles. So then I get home and my poor dog is whimpering at the front door, I let him right out and he was going that bathroom forever. I come back and in start settling in the house and the dog has peed in the house. He didn't even do this as a puppy, I think my dog doesn't like messes in the house. I just felt horrible for him. I don't know if my sister just didn't keep him out long enough before she left in the afternoon. But needless to say I was tired when I got home. (And my feet are hurting a little.) It was not what I needed after a day of the kids in my class terrorizing each other all day. 

There that's out. I played hockey tonight, I actually had a good game. Getting more comfortable out there the more I get back into shape. I even had a few sweet assists and passes tonight. The biggest thing I did today on the ice was relax and stop worrying so much about how I looked, I think it helped me play better.


----------



## poppinspal

*Kelly*- I'm so sorry to hear about the job. I hope that this just opens up some other great opportunity for you. 

*Kat*- A lot of people are the same way.. to them 3 seems like sixty. I really love kids but I still have those days when I want to run screaming from them. 

*Nancy*- You might want to get those voice inside your head checked out. Although if you're going to have another person sharing your head space, Lisa isn't a bad person to have.

*Paula*- At least you went and got some miles in. That's better then if you just skipped. 

Sounds like a lot of bad days at work today for us. We should all stat playing the lottery.

Off to bed... finally.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> no, but I almost had to say "shut up Lisa"
> 
> I was having a rough food moment.  And I heard you (well, what my imagination says is you ) say "it's hard.  so what. lots of things are hard.  At least you have legs"   LEGS?  like what does having legs have to do with the fact that I'm freakin' hungry and I want to jam a cookie in my mouth (for the record I didn't).  So I almost told imaginary Lisa to shut up.   But alas, imaginary Lisa was right





Well imaginary Lisa seems like bada$$ witch.   

And not too high of an IQ either.  Nancy!!!!!

Lord I would tell her to shut up.  Shut up imaginary Lisa.  Not a word out of you Kat.  

Kat - I'm in love with the dude from Relocation Relocation.  I decided that tonight when I discovered I have - are you ready?  - I HAVE HGTV ON friggin' demand on my TV and I had no idea.  

Do you know him? Phil?   Is he gay? Kelly?   She said to him tonight as he was on a balcony - "I knew you were more like Juliet than Romeo".

Plus Property Virgins always kills me when they visit some US cities.  Geez I could have bought two Dallas houses when we sold our condo.  Holy low prices Batman.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> I checked the web for what the weather was like with the wind chill.  2*.  OUCH.  So yeah, running in the cold can be a real challenge.  Still, I will do just about *anything* to avoid the dreadmill!*
> 
> Holy Cow 2* You are a rock star!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofyfan-12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a major suckfest at work for me.  So aggrevating when people can't get along.
> 
> Sorry worked Sucked, work sucks for me everyday, but Look at what you said, you did 3 miles and you did not even feel like it. 3 miles is better than no miles!! Yes Today is a new day and its FRIDAY
> 
> Meg, Sorry for the suckey day but you walked 4.89 miles and then you played hockey. Now that is the part of the day you should focus on.
> Thats a great workout!! Hope today is better, have is said it yet, HAPPY FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Kelly, how do you feel today, I hope today is a better day for you
Click to expand...


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, I haven't seen Relocation Relocation.   We have HGTV on demand here too, and in HD!!  

Lately I have been addicted to catching up on various shows by watching online.   I finished with Criminal Minds, and am almost done with the first season of Cold Case.  


Good news for today.   After two days of wearing this stupid wrist brace and taking ibuprofen, I am regaining feeling in my pinky and ring finger.   It's not totally there yet but much better than yesterday.


Oh, and I think I have figured out why my workouts have been so hard this week... my shoes are dead.  I got refitted yesterday but all they had in the shoe I wanted in my size was pink with darker pink, and it's a discontinued model (last year's model of my current shoe, which was from the year before).   So, I am going to go to the other branch of the store sometime this weekend, or maybe shop around some to see if I can find it.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, I haven't seen Relocation Relocation.   We have HGTV on demand here too, and in HD!!
> 
> Lately I have been addicted to catching up on various shows by watching online.   I finished with Criminal Minds, and am almost done with the first season of Cold Case.
> 
> 
> Good news for today.   After two days of wearing this stupid wrist brace and taking ibuprofen, I am regaining feeling in my pinky and ring finger.   It's not totally there yet but much better than yesterday.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have figured out why my workouts have been so hard this week... my shoes are dead.  I got refitted yesterday but all they had in the shoe I wanted in my size was pink with darker pink, and it's a discontinued model (last year's model of my current shoe, which was from the year before).   So, I am going to go to the other branch of the store sometime this weekend, or maybe shop around some to see if I can find it.



HGTV on demand.  Who knew?  Brand new world.  

That's great on the fingers Kat. 

I'm down 1.2 (2 week WI   - but it's down ) for BL.  

Oh Kelly.  Kevin McKidd was just on the View.  GA is really picking up after being a snorefest all season.  Tonight was good again thanks to the acting chops of Sandra Oh and him.  

Thinking about you Kelly.


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Friday!!! 

*Jo*- I woke up this morning and told myself that whatever happened yesterday didn't matter except I had one hell of a workout day. I had the best game of my year last night so I have decided yesterday was a good day because of that. Bad day erased and we're moving on. 

*Kat*- I'm so glad that you're hand is starting to feel better. I hope you get your new sneakers soon, a new pair can just make so much difference. 

I got invited to play in my college's alumni hockey game (Even though I didn't graduate I'm an alumni of the team, kind of makes me laugh for some reason.) I am pretty positive I'm playing but haven't been able to make myself say yes. The whole thing makes me excited and extremely nervous all at the same time.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> *Nancy*- You might want to get those voice inside your head checked out. Although if you're going to have another person sharing your head space, Lisa isn't a bad person to have.



Today it was PAULA in my head!  when I had an "angry eyes" moment. 



HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and I think I have figured out why my workouts have been so hard this week... my shoes are dead.  I got refitted yesterday but all they had in the shoe I wanted in my size was pink with darker pink, and it's a discontinued model (last year's model of my current shoe, which was from the year before).   So, I am going to go to the other branch of the store sometime this weekend, or maybe shop around some to see if I can find it.



*I was so excited for a moment.  I thought you were going to say you got pink shoes! 
*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Guys,

Thank you for all of your kind words, they meant a lot to me! Well, the redundancy was confirmed today by our head office. Unfortunately, the town our office is in has suffered a lot of business closures, and the other offices are all fully staffed so redundancy it is.
I am working part time for the next two weeks, and official closure is the 20th of February.  

Im trying to look on it positive, and think that from this I will get my dream career.



lisaviolet said:


> Do you know him? Phil?   Is he gay? Kelly?   She said to him tonight as he was on a balcony - "I knew you were more like Juliet than Romeo".



Phil the guy from Relocation Relocation, with Kirsty? I don't believe he is gay, in fact I do think he has a wife and children. Although I did read an interview with him and Kirsty and she was teasing him about being 'flambouyant'! 



lisaviolet said:


> Oh Kelly.  Kevin McKidd was just on the View.  GA is really picking up after being a snorefest all season.  Tonight was good again thanks to the acting chops of Sandra Oh and him.





I am just watching Vampire Diaries which has just started over here (loving it so far!) and Criminal Minds starts tonight, so I am looking forward to seeing what happened to Hotch after the end of last series!

Thanks again you guys


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, I have pink on my shoes right now.  I would really prefer either blue or no color, which I know that this shoe comes in.   There are two other branches of this chain (local NC chain) within about 15-20 min, so I am going to check them both out before I cave and get pink.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Today it was PAULA in my head!  when I had an "angry eyes" moment.
> 
> 
> 
> *I was so excited for a moment.  I thought you were going to say you got pink shoes!
> *



I know Nancy.  I thought the same thing on the shoes.  I was like WOW.  

Megan - thank you for the compliment.  

Nancy - do tell.  do telll.  I hope everything is okay.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words, they meant a lot to me! Well, the redundancy was confirmed today by our head office. Unfortunately, the town our office is in has suffered a lot of business closures, and the other offices are all fully staffed so redundancy it is.
> I am working part time for the next two weeks, and official closure is the 20th of February.
> 
> *I'm sorry Kelly.*
> 
> Im trying to look on it positive, and think that from this I will get my dream career.
> 
> *  Good things will come.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Phil the guy from Relocation Relocation, with Kirsty? I don't believe he is gay, in fact I do think he has a wife and children. Although I did read an interview with him and Kirsty and she was teasing him about being 'flambouyant'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just watching Vampire Diaries which has just started over here (loving it so far!) and Criminal Minds starts tonight, so I am looking forward to seeing what happened to Hotch after the end of last series!
> 
> Thanks again you guys



Wife and children.  Not always the closed door on that.   He's interesting Kelly.  

Been thinking about you all day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just so you know, core is already done!  Did it at 9:30 (AM!) for a change.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Sorry, again, Kelly.  You seem to have the best possible attitude about it, though.

Kat--I never care about the color of my running shoes.  If they are the right shoe for me, I get them.  Because the reality is that most models only come in one color.  No choices.  My first pair of running shoes were NB and they were orange and blue.  Hideous.     I have two pairs right now that I alternate between and they are both nice looking, thankfully!  Good karma from the running shoe gods for having to wear the ugly ones.  

Did a double workout today at the new gym.  First hour was a weights/boot camp class that was excellent!  Then I did an hour on the elliptically like thing that I like so much.  (Not an elliptical and not a treadmill...really weird looking thing but I love the workout!)
*


----------



## adsrtw

Kelly - I am so sorry.  I am sure you will find a fabulous new job.


----------



## adsrtw

I did a 45 min wog today in our parking garage and it felt great.  Calories, I still have 275-350 left for the day.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly - if you want to move to NJ, I'm hiring.    Hang in there.  Tell us everything.  

Nancy - drinking green tea bc I want to eat my HOUSE.  Hope this works!

EE - WTG on the workouts!  Me, not so much.  I did dance with Emily to the Black Eyed Peas.  

Inner Lisa.  Hmm.  My inner Lisa tells me I'm lovely and swan-like and gets buzzed on sangria with me.  She's not so much a task master.  

Running shoes.  I take what they give me and I like it.    No, really, the color never enters into it.  It's like my kid.  Can't change what she looks like, might as well fall in love!  

You know this is the night someone who doesn't know me reads this and thinks, "My God, what a b$tch!"


----------



## adsrtw

Did you Boom Boom Pow, Liz?


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Inner Lisa.  Hmm.  My inner Lisa tells me I'm lovely and swan-like and gets buzzed on sangria with me.  She's not so much a task master.
> 
> 
> :



That's right tiny waist - swan neck.  

The no neck ruler - ruler as in straight up and down - has spoken.  

Her birthday is almost here.  We only buy gifts for anything IF we see something that one would love.  But this year I got her two. Most years no gift. Well 50/50.  We did this all through our relationship.  Only if we loved something.    One season of Will and Grace - we have this one Thanksgiving episode that we ADORE.  I hope I got the right season.  

But she's still high on my family Christmas pick a person gift exchange.  She got Welcome Back Kotter!  She's in love.    So in love.  

Now let's see the youngins' - Kelly Welcome Back Kotter?  

I looked but only season one is released.  

Mista KOT - tear!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> Did you Boom Boom Pow, Liz?



You know it!

We also Got it Started and we Gotta Feeling.

She's strangely into this 70's song "Come and Get Your Love".  It MUST be in a kid's movie, but for the life of me I can't figure out where she got it from.  The Black Eyed Peas were all over G Force.


----------



## adsrtw

SeptemberGirl said:


> You know it!
> 
> We also Got it Started and we Gotta Feeling.
> 
> She's strangely into this 70's song "Come and Get Your Love".  It MUST be in a kid's movie, but for the life of me I can't figure out where she got it from.  The Black Eyed Peas were all over G Force.



I am almost sure I heard it on a Kids Bop.  Love that you gotta feeling and got it started.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Riley's current faves are Black Eyed Peas (and he didn't see GForce) and Green Day.  

OMG, Lisa, we have the one season of Mistah Kot -tare are our house, too!  The kids LOVE it.  When we first got it--maybe a year or so ago, Riley would say "Up your nose with a rubba hose" all day long!  We also have, Mork & Mindy, Happy Days, Laverne & Shirley, the Brady Bunch, Gilligan's Island, and The Facts of Life all on DVD.  (I rented them from Netflix and burned copies--we didn't buy all of those!)


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> Kat--I never care about the color of my running shoes.  If they are the right shoe for me, I get them.  Because the reality is that most models only come in one color.  No choices.  My first pair of running shoes were NB and they were orange and blue.  Hideous.     I have two pairs right now that I alternate between and they are both nice looking, thankfully!  Good karma from the running shoe gods for having to wear the ugly ones.
> *





SeptemberGirl said:


> Running shoes.  I take what they give me and I like it.    No, really, the color never enters into it.  It's like my kid.  Can't change what she looks like, might as well fall in love!



You know, I wouldn't have cared.   However, the one on display was pretty and silver/blue, and the one in my size was HUGE (of course) and like three shades of pink.  Pink mesh, even. 

I actually found it at Dick's, for cheaper.   It is still more than I have spent even on regular shoes in as long as I can remember, maybe in my life.  


My inner Lisa talks to me about HGTV.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly* - bummer!  But I do love your attitude.  Hopefully something great will come from this 




3DisneyKids said:


> Just so you know, core is already done!  Did it at 9:30 (AM!) for a change.



*Question.  If it was after midnight yesterday, wouldn't that technically be today?  So didn't you do core twice TODAY and none yesterday?  I think we need a judges ruling on this one  Paula?*




adsrtw said:


> Did you Boom Boom Pow, Liz?



* That sounds like it's a bit personal now.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Inner Lisa.  Hmm.  My inner Lisa tells me I'm lovely and swan-like and gets buzzed on sangria with me.  She's not so much a task master.





HockeyKat said:


> My inner Lisa talks to me about HGTV.



*I love all the "inner Lisa's"   Imaginary Lisa is one busy woman! *

I love Welcome Back Kotter!  Horseshack.  I think I need to name a goat that.


----------



## adsrtw

Love Kotter!!  Letting the kids stay up so they sleep past 6:30 tomorrow, lol.  My money is on them still waking at 6:30 anyway.  Hope they drive their dad crazy tomorrow afternoon while I study (aren't I a b-word?!?)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> (aren't I a b-word?!?)



*Brilliant? *


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh btw, forgot that I texted Erika with this earlier.   Again, what have you people DONE to me?  Buying running shoes??  Like, not at a discount store?

I got the Asics Gel-1140, in white/storm/capri blue.


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Brilliant? *



That's what I was looking for!


----------



## adsrtw

HockeyKat said:


> Oh btw, forgot that I texted Erika with this earlier.   Again, what have you people DONE to me?  Buying running shoes??  Like, not at a discount store?
> 
> I got the Asics Gel-1140, in white/storm/capri blue.



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - did you sing with your edit?  Of course you did.  

Erika!  You can't burn those DVDs.    OMG.  . 

 Did they recognize John Travolta? Or do they know him?  Let's start with that.   I know he looks the same in some ways  but it's interesting how their brains take things in. How they see it.   So interesting.  About FIVE YEARS AGO - FIVE YEARS AGO  out of one of our nephews mouth about Mary J. Blige.  "She's old now man".  I almost pummeled him.  Then - the same one - when Michael Jackson died was spellbound that Michael Jackson was actually older than me.    How can he be older than you?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Oh btw, forgot that I texted Erika with this earlier.   Again, what have you people DONE to me?  Buying running shoes??  Like, not at a discount store?
> 
> I got the Asics Gel-1140, in white/storm/capri blue.



So cute.


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee - how's the hunt?  Any prospects?  Excuse me while I live through you.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies! Just got home from babysitting. Had a Michael Jackson dance party, did a big art project and baked and frosted sugar cookies. Not bad considering the kids were in bed by 730!

*Lisa*- I know the show Welcome Back Kotter and I'm only 28. I haven't seen it  but I know of it. I do love MASH though and that's older I think.

*Kat*- Hearing all about your new sneakers is giving me new sneaker envy. I'm told myself I'd go get fitted for new ones at the end of the month. I'll blame you when I spend too much money.

I had more I was going to respond to but its late and my brain is mush.

Oh has anyone read the Percy Jackson novels? The movie comes out in about two weeks and I'm psyched. Just thought I'd share because I just saw a tv ad and geeked out.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!!!!


It's lovely and snowy here in the Garden State.  

I realized when I woke up and saw my new sneaks that today is 9 miles. All plotted out.  Um, not so much now.    So hopefully I can get to the gym tomorrow or tonight - another TM.  Ugh!

We are having a Super Bowl party tomorrow.  I bought cute napkins and plates and a chip bowl shaped like a football.  I love that part of party planning.  I also bought these cute napkins and plates for when people come over and we have appetizers.  The napkins with a picture of a woman and a little girl, black and white, and say something like "That was a charming story; now go make Mommy another martini".

Lisa - any package arrive for Jean?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies! Just got home from babysitting. Had a Michael Jackson dance party, did a big art project and baked and frosted sugar cookies. Not bad considering the kids were in bed by 730!
> 
> Oh has anyone read the Percy Jackson novels? The movie comes out in about two weeks and I'm psyched. Just thought I'd share because I just saw a tv ad and geeked out.



LOVE the dance party!  You sound like the best babysitter EVER.  Want to come to NJ?  

Tell me more about the books!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!  No snow for us, just freezing temps.  Jeff ran this morning and it was NEGATIVE TWO.  I am waiting till it "warms up" to a balmy 12 before I go for my run.  Not looking forward to it and grateful that it is 4 miles and not Liz's nine!

Have a great day!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I'm jealous. And I really never thought I'd say that about Maine in the winter!  

Just made a breakfast sandwich.  Egg beaters, Light MultiGrain English Muffin, and (don't freak out on me, it's processed) Cheddar Bacon cheese.  Yeah.  Tastes like cheddar AND bacon.  And it's 2pts.  I had to try it.  The whole thing was 4pts and it tasted real.  

The thing is, I don't dig on breakfast food.    I like a good sandwich when I'm hungover, but other than that, I don't eat eggs in the morning, or cheese or pancakes or french toast.  Or bacon or sausage.  Or cereal.  Yuck.  I like fruit and nice English muffin with peanut butter.  Or a handful of almonds.

So.  I suggest this for people who LIKE breakfast!


----------



## adsrtw

lisaviolet said:


> Amiee - how's the hunt?  Any prospects?  Excuse me while I live through you.



Still hunting that illusive species.  My arrow is ready.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  No outside wog for me - ice.  Yuck.  E-12 sounds better?  Liz-breakfast sounds yummy.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LIZ--I eat my version of that every morning!  Seriously, like 5 mornings out of 7 I have the following:

A whole grain (1 pt.) english muffin, 3 egg whites (1 pt.) and 2 strips of veggie bacon (1 pt.).  It's a 3 point breakfast and SO good and a great blend of protein and complex carbs.

So, (and Liz, you will love this), we are having a family jam night this evening.  And in honor of the Super Bowl tomorrow, we are doing all Who.  Riley is practicing right now because he is singing lead to Behind Blue Eyes.  SO cute.  We are huge fans in this house.  Not football.  The Who.


----------



## adsrtw

That sounds like fun.  I have a huge crush on Roger!


----------



## poppinspal

*Liz*- I really enjoy being with kids and I figure as a babysitter I'm only there a few hours a day (or in last nights case 6 hours) so we shouldn't be watching tv we should be doing fun things. I either bake or do an art project every time I'm over. I love doing things with kids! I suppose the drive to NJ wouldn't be so far for a night of babysitting.... Boston to NJ... it's only like what five hours? 

I first heard about the Percy  Jackson novels from a girl on one of the buses down in Disney. They are geared towards the same crowd the Harry Potter books are aimed at. Percy Jackson lives in New York City and finds out that not only are the Greek Gods real and alive but he is the son of one of them. (In case you decide to read them I won't tell you here.) In each book he goes on different adventures with some other children of the Gods. The first book is called Percy Jackson and the Olympians The Lightning Thief. The movie has some big names... Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean,  Rosario Dawson and Uma Therman. (A minotaur, Zeus, Persephone and Medusa respectively.) Obviously I really enjoy the books and look forward to the movie. Here's the link to the movie website. Oh and the girl on the bus in Disney told me about the books because I was dressed like Athena for the Halloween party. She didn't randomly start telling me about books! 

Phew ok I'm done rambling about it. Books make me geek out. Off to make some eggs because you all have me hungry and craving eggs.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I got the Asics Gel-1140, in white/storm/capri blue.



*SWEET!  Now they'll match our marathon running shirts.  This training is bringing out your inner Fashionista Kat!* 



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - did you sing with your edit?  Of course you did.



*No question. Of COURSE I did.   I always do.  My life is one very strange and diverse soundtrack.*



poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies! Just got home from babysitting. Had a Michael Jackson dance party, did a big art project and baked and frosted sugar cookies. Not bad considering the kids were in bed by 730!



*WOW!  The kids must adore you!

haha. sneaker envy.  That made me chuckle.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> It's lovely and snowy here in the Garden State.
> 
> *Rub it in why don't you. *
> 
> 
> The napkins with a picture of a woman and a little girl, black and white, and say something like "That was a charming story; now go make Mommy another martini".



* LOVE it!  Did I ever tell you that Becca is amazing at choosing wine?  Honestly.  Since the time she was about 5 years old, she's been selecting wine.  It's a rather odd site to see a full grown woman with a kindergartener in the packy trying to decide what to buy, and then the child will smartly ask "well, what are you making for dinner, because that will help me decide".  Can't tell you how many heads we've turned over the years.

And for the record, no, we do not allow our children to drink alcohol.
*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Just made a breakfast sandwich.  Egg beaters, Light MultiGrain English Muffin, and (don't freak out on me, it's processed) Cheddar Bacon cheese.  Yeah.  Tastes like cheddar AND bacon.  And it's 2pts.  I had to try it.  The whole thing was 4pts and it tasted real.



*Cheddar Bacon? *



3DisneyKids said:


> We are huge fans in this house.  Not football.  The Who.



* I hear yah.  The football game is something to be endured until the half time show!



 OMG.  Becca just called me on my cell phone.  From upstairs.  I thought she was just being lazy, but apparently she didn't know I was home from the gym. *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I know...Riley texts me from his bedroom when I am downstairs.


----------



## poppinspal

*Amiee*- I have a crush on Roger too, even if he's old enough to be my father. 

*Erika*- Sounds like a fun night! Behind Blue Eyes is one of my favorite songs. 

*Nancy*- I love these kids and luckily they really like me. (And so do their parents.) The parents are leaving the kids home for a long weekend with their grandparents and the grandparents even requested I came over for a little while to play with the kids. It's nice to feel so appreciated.  

Haha sneaker envy is a real think, I'm sure of it.... check webmd, I'm sure it's there! 

I love to hear what people are doing for the game tomorrow or their alternatives to watching the game. The Patriots are out but my Dad's family still has a big super bowl party and this year we'll root against the Colts. We also rent ice time at a hockey rink before every superbowl and we all go out and skate. Yeah, my love of hockey seems to just be in my genes.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm jealous. And I really never thought I'd say that about Maine in the winter!
> 
> Just made a breakfast sandwich.  Egg beaters, Light MultiGrain English Muffin, and (don't freak out on me, it's processed) Cheddar Bacon cheese.  Yeah.  Tastes like cheddar AND bacon.  And it's 2pts.  I had to try it.  The whole thing was 4pts and it tasted real.
> 
> The thing is, I don't dig on breakfast food.    I like a good sandwich when I'm hungover, but other than that, I don't eat eggs in the morning, or cheese or pancakes or french toast.  Or bacon or sausage.  Or cereal.  Yuck.  I like fruit and nice English muffin with peanut butter.  Or a handful of almonds.
> 
> So.  I suggest this for people who LIKE breakfast!



I LOVE breakfast food.  LOVE.  Cheddar bacon??  Where do you find this?

I make something like the above but with 110 cal Bagel Thins, egg beaters, and 40% reduced fat bacon (60 cals in 3 slices!).  

On weekends, I eat a lot of egg-beater omelettes, hash browns, and blueberry pancakes made with HeartSmart Bisquick (140 cals in 3 pancakes), sometimes adding some crushed fiber cereal. 


Nancy, my choices in shoe color were PINK, blue, or silver.  If I could have found silver I would have gone with that, but after like 10 stores and only 1 other pair in my size (PINK), I settled with blue.  

One other good thing, this shoe hunt got me close to a Trader Joe's, so I stocked up.   We have three in this area but none are particularly close to me.   They have cheap goat cheese, and I love their fiber cereal and some of their frozen meals.  

E, Brrrr.  Hope the run isn't too bad.  


All we have today is rain.  Got 2" yesterday.  Thankfully, it washed away the remains of the snow.   Tomorrow is 41 and sunny so I think I am going to do my 6 miles tomorrow.   Is it 6??  Recovery week...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

It's cheese.  Borden Cheese, Cheddar Bacon flavor. Tastes JUST like cheddar and bacon.  70 cals, 1.5 fat, 2pts WW.  I was just browsing the fat free cheese and this little baby popped out.  It's awesome if you like that breakfast sandwich thing.  I mean, it tasted good.  It's just not me.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Erika - ADORE The Who!

Nancy - Packy!  Ha!  Love that word!

Meg - I'm going to check out those books!  They sound super fun.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> It's cheese.  Borden Cheese, Cheddar Bacon flavor. Tastes JUST like cheddar and bacon.  70 cals, 1.5 fat, 2pts WW.  I was just browsing the fat free cheese and this little baby popped out.  It's awesome if you like that breakfast sandwich thing.  I mean, it tasted good.  It's just not me.



Thanks!  I am going grocery shopping later so will look for it.


I also found some queso dip at Trader Joe's that is 15 cals per 2 tbsp.   I put it on salsa chicken last night, mmm.   They have a fat free black bean dip, as well.


I might treat myself to some fat free pringles and queso dip tomorrow, since no party for me.   D has to work, and I am scorekeeping a hockey game.   Exciting life we lead over here.  

Meg, I wish I were closer, because I would TOTALLY come skate with y'all!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Still hunting that illusive species.  My arrow is ready.



EE - I am right there with you on the hunting trip.  A few shots, but nothing to really report on yet.

Quiet day here for me.  Worked out this morning (love me a good weight lifting session) and am getting ready to host dinner with some friends tonight.  Nothing crazy.

Tomorrow is my 6 mile walk and I am hoping to do this outside.  Hopefully, the weather will cooporate.

Kat - yeah on the new shoes.  I am still shocked at how much I spent on my running shoes, but oh how I love them!!!  They are yellow and white by the way.  Not my first choice in color, but I wasn't buying them for fashion right?

Liz - I may have to check out that cheese.  It sounds interesting and I do love me some bacon.

Meg - have fun skating tomorrow.  We are doing a small party at my sister's with family and friends.  I convinced her to make the dips with fat free greek yogurt instead of sour cream so I can eat them and count it as a milk serving in my diet (with veggies of course).  Love that!  Just need to stay away from the sausage bread I am making.  I am planning a little splurge on some goat cheese and tomato bruschetta that I love!  Nothing crazy.  I also bring my knitting with me to keep my hands busy during the game.  Can't eat if your hands are busy right?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

4.8 miles done--and it was 8*!  Eight frigging degrees.  I am STILL thawing out even though I have been home for over an hour and had soup for lunch.  Still have the chills!  And I saw the forecast and there is little relief in sight.  The highs are in the upper 20s, which can be pleasant, but when it is cloudy and/or windy with highs in the 20s, that is when it feels like, well....8!!  

Tuesday looks to be the best day, so that is when I will do my longest run of this week.  Thankfully, since this is a recovery week, that is only 6 miles.

Meg--your Super Bowl tradition sounds awesome!  We'll get some ice time in tomorrow, too, but in the back yard!  (We have one of those back yard rinks for the kids--and for Jeff.  He plays, too.  I used to, but not in a long time.)

We always have a little party just the 5 of us.  None of us watch or care much about football, but we *have* to watch the Super Bowl so that (1) Jeff can have something to talk about at work on Monday  -- he doesn't follow any professional sports so gets left out of conversations.  He feels the least he can do is watch this one game every year.  And (2) I have to watch it for the commercials.  Since I teach both Media Behavior and Consumer Behavior, it is important for me to watch them as I always do a big lecture/project around the commercials.  It's fun and the students love it.  Their homework is to watch the game!    But we have make-your-own-pizzas and other snacks and make it feel like a real party atmosphere.  Kids get a kick out of it.  This year we are rooting for the Saints because they are the underdogs.

If anyone wants my super easy, super yummy, and super healthy pizza dough recipe, just let me know!  (Yes, of course I make my own!)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hmm, we are making pizza, too,  but we always have people over.  SHOCKING, I know!  Us?   Only a few this year. The women keep saying it's a school night.  Um, yeah, us, too.  Just come for dinner!  It's 5:30!  Even my MIL is thinking about bailing, and you KNOW she expects us to be there until 9pm on school nights!

Nick makes his own pizza dough.  Always.  He's hardcore.  But if you want to share your recipe, go for it!  (You know he bakes, right?  Like bread and stuff. Not pies.  Thank God.)

Kat, I so wish I had Trader Joe's!

Paula.  I'd like a dating story.  Got one you can share? Sausage bread.  Wow.  I don't even like sausage but that sounds delicious.

Meg - what a cool tradition!


----------



## HockeyKat

E, wow.  Hope you warm up soon.  You are SO much more hard-core than I!!  It's 36 and cloudy/flurries here and I am too much of a wus to go out.

YES, pizza dough recipe!!

Mmmm sausage bread.   


I just made blueberry pancakes w/ 1/4 cup heartsmart bisquick, 1/4 cup crushed fiber cereal (I used Trader Joes but All-Bran would probably work), a sprinkle of blueberries, a dash (probably tsp) of egg beaters, and about 1/4 cup water added until the batter is the right consistency.   Sugar-free, calorie-free syrup, and the total for 3 pancakes is 150 cals.  

Paired with a spinach, artichoke, red onion, mushroom, garlic, and goat cheese omelette, and 1 cup frozen diced hashbrowns with some chopped onion added (all cooked, of course, pan-fried with cooking spray, salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste)... 350 cal "brunch".   Yum.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Megan* - skating sounds like so much fun!  And nice to get a bit of exercise in before the temptation of all the "game day" foods that you may not normally eat.

*Kat*- Trader Joes.  We do not have one close to us.  Which just might be a good thing.  They have some pretty evil trail mix that I absolutely adore.

*Liz* - CHEESE.  That makes so much more sense to me now.  I was trying to figure out just how to make cheese infused bacon.  Hickory smoked I totally understand.  But cheese had me stumped! 

Packy.  I think it's a New England thing.

*E* - Superbowl as homework.  That's awsome.  And really so completely appropriate.  Such a sampling of commercials. Plus the Who. How could they go wrong?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Liz* - CHEESE.  That makes so much more sense to me now.  I was trying to figure out just how to make cheese infused bacon.  Hickory smoked I totally understand.  But cheese had me stumped!
> 
> Packy.  I think it's a New England thing.



It's crazy how our brains read things, isn't it? I wrote "_and (don't freak out on me, it's processed) Cheddar Bacon cheese_".  "Cheddar bacon" being the the adjectives of cheese.  But seriously, why would anyone _ever_ think things are cheddar bacon flavored?  It's like pretzel dogs.  Does. Not. Compute.  

I need a picture of those.

But I would not put it past someone to figure out how to make bacon that has cheese in it.  Nope.  Look at the sh$t they put in hotdogs.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

OMG.  I just Googled them.  Wow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> It's crazy how our brains read things, isn't it? I wrote "_and (don't freak out on me, it's processed) Cheddar Bacon cheese_".  "Cheddar bacon" being the the adjectives of cheese.  But seriously, why would anyone _ever_ think things are cheddar bacon flavored?  It's like pretzel dogs.  Does. Not. Compute.



Totally crazy.  Like I was reading it as "cheddar bacon", "cheese". Like it was a list. 




SeptemberGirl said:


> OMG.  I just Googled them.  Wow.



great.  You're going to make me look now.  Just like the next time I go to the grocery store I'm going to look and see if they have that cheese! 


cheap date tonight.  We went out for dinner at our favorite local pizza place. I was totally ready to order pizza.  Except when we got there the owner was so insanely happy to see us!  He had ordered, just for me, WHOLE WHEAT PASTA!  so, no pizza.  Chicken parm instead.  And <shhhh don't tell> wine. 2 glasses.  Of course, they are "restaurant" glasses so they were reasonable.  But still.  It's been 2 full weeks since I had any wine at all. Those 2 glasses hit me right quick


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh God.  I did it.  I googled pretzel dogs.  Then I clicked on one of the pics and followed the link.  This is what I got:

Auntie Anne's Jumbo Pretzel Dog
Auntie Annes sells snacks, not meals. But this concoctiona Nathans hot dog wrapped in a pretzel buncontains almost half your daily upper limit of fat and sodium.

One Jumbo Pretzel Dog with butter: 610 calories; 29g fat, 13g saturated; 1,150mg sodium.


----------



## HockeyKat

Geez, on the pretzel dog.  I am not much of a hot dog fan.   I do like chicken/turkey sausage with stuff in it, though... like the habanero/monterey jack stuff I just got.   I think it might get sliced and put into pasta tonight.  


I just figured out the bacon/cheese/bacon thing!!!  It's all my fault.  I responded to Liz, cheddar bacon?  I think that's where Nancy got the idea that it was cheddar infused bacon.


----------



## poppinspal

Sounds like you guys are all doing fun things this weekend. I'll just charter a private plane and be over to visit everyone tomorrow. 

*Kat*- Its too bad we're not closer because we'd totally have to skate together. I don't think I'd give you the option. 

*Paula*- I have young cousins so I usually try to keep busy playing with them which probably burns calories. They have yet to grasp that at 8 years old  they are almost as tall as me and I can no longer carry them around on my back. Knitting would be so much easier on my body! 

*Erika*- I'm so jealous! I've always wanted a rink in my yard. My old hockey coach owns a construction company and he built a sweet one where they have mini games. It's so neat. 

*Nancy*- Packy is so a New England thing. My friends from other parts of the country always laugh when I say it. Oh and thanks for the stats on the pretzel dog, my friend and I always say we're going to try them because we see them in the malls all the time... now we will not ever seriously try them. Gross!


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> oh God.  I did it.  I googled pretzel dogs.  Then I clicked on one of the pics and followed the link.  This is what I got:
> 
> Auntie Anne's Jumbo Pretzel Dog
> Auntie Annes sells snacks, not meals. But this concoctiona Nathans hot dog wrapped in a pretzel buncontains almost half your daily upper limit of fat and sodium.
> 
> *One Jumbo Pretzel Dog with butter: 610 calories; 29g fat, 13g saturated; 1,150mg sodium.*



OMG!  I'm getting cankles just reading that!  Wow, that's 2 meals for me most of the time (calorie-wise).

Liz - I tried to find the cheese and couldn't.  Man, that bites.  I guess it's just like my quest for the Rum and Coke style Pepsi Jazz.  Sigh.

Kat - I had a apple/artichoke/chicken sausage kinda deal the other night.  Only 120 calories and low in fat too.  Very yummy

E - which song will you be playing?  Recipe for the dough please!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Good morning!!!!
> We are having a Super Bowl party tomorrow.  I bought cute napkins and plates and a chip bowl shaped like a football.
> 
> Lisa - any package arrive for Jean?



Fun on the above.  No on the Jean.  But she's loving the mail box looking.  She knows she has two people sending her someting - just no idea who.

I totally screwed her night.  She has a favourite restaurant at the mountain.  We go once in awhile.  But in the summer.    So I forget what winter brings to the mountain - ummmm people.  We were both shocked.  Three places no space except for reservations.  A whole new marshmallow world.  Gosh darn skiers.  I guess that makes me old.  Gosh darn snowboarders.  

Speaking of which.  LOVE THEM.  Snowboard Cross - just sayin'. Slalom.  Any friggin' race will do.   Five days now people.  FIVE DAYS!!!!  DA da - dada da da - okay I give up you know my love - the one and only - the Olympics.  Oh boy!

Okay back on point.  I don't have any superbowl fun to share.  Jean's strange like that.  She doesn't like to be around people for the game.  And she has tons of friends.  But she is her best friend - she highly entertains herself.  Once we were at WDW and they have tons of fun for Superbowl Sunday.  Nope.  





adsrtw said:


> My arrow is ready.



Okay jealous.  Yes I do realize I need to shut the eff up at this point.  



poppinspal said:


> [
> 
> 
> I love to hear what people are doing for the game tomorrow or their alternatives.



Well thanks for asking Megan.  I'll be celebrating the end of football.   And onto March Madness for Jean  (she's my ex who I live with Megan/Jo).  I do ADORE the NBA though.  Just love bball.  NCAA is hard because our coverage starts late - we don't see enough before the brackets are set.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> EE - I am right there with you on the hunting trip.  A few shots, but nothing to really report on yet.



But I want to hear about the few shots Paula!    Don't make me beg you.  Please don't.  Smiling.  Liz even asked.  



adsrtw said:


> I guess it's just like my quest for the Rum and Coke style Pepsi Jazz.  Sigh.




Splain please. 

____________________________________________________________

Okay, I'm going to make this short. Let's all pray for that to be true.   Something's going on and I'm not on track at all. No drama - just some issues that I have let derail me - surprisingly.   Like I've suddenly lost footing - quickly.   I don't know if anyone ever experiences this - maybe I'll sound like a looney tune once again.  But I'm finding myself sighing and not breathing properly kind of crap - sinking.  So I've been in this for a couple of weeks.  Managed to lose 1.2 for BL but it's really affecting my momentum regardless -things are off. And I can see a gain/gains if I don't get ahold of it.   So I don't know what I need.  Maybe just to state it.  Who knows.  Okay, done.

Erika - did you decide on the gym?  Do you have to sign on for a year?  Because I know you don't need a gym with your love of the outdoors come Spring plus how can we forget your summer husband's abode with the cabana boys.  BUT if you do decide you adore this gym - just go for it with gusto.  Forget price Erika. Let that go - totally.   YOu work hard.  You have the money.  And you deserve it.  Hand's down.  Case closed.


----------



## HockeyKat

adsrtw said:


> Kat - I had a apple/artichoke/chicken sausage kinda deal the other night.  Only 120 calories and low in fat too.  Very yummy
> 
> E - which song will you be playing?  Recipe for the dough please!!!



Yup, they come in all sorts of flavors.  120 cals for most of them.  I like the habanero and jack cheese, and the spinach and asiago.   Not a fan of any fruit but lemon/lime in non-dessert food, though, so no apple for me.

Meg, maybe someday.   Although you would likely laugh at me!  I am sure I am nowhere near the skater you are.  

E, I'm with EE.  Dough recipe!!  

Lisa, .


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> OMG!  I'm getting cankles just reading that!  !



Stop that!  That's not a funny word. It's my life.   And in honour of such a memory of my lower half - let me obsess and post what I had a 99.9% genetic chance of getting.  

Choice #1  (over seventy years of use as well - gosh 74 - whatever).  And the picture doesn't even begin to do her legs justice.  












Choice #2











Yeah look at that - all offspring HAD TO have won the leg lottery.  NO, genetics - they can skip around all over town.  

Okay, I've finished.  Thanks for the trigger Amiee.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - my little night owl.  Whatcha doing?  I just finished watching the most boring episode of Property Virgins ever.  I'm surprised the camera men didn't fall asleep.


----------



## lisaviolet

And Kat - you see that little woman who pushed out big ol me.  You'll love this with your hair.  She's barely gone grey (why are there so many different spellings ?   Gosh darn mother country.   Lord I need sleep) or white.  Just recently.  Redheads go lighter red. Whatever again.   Another genetic miss.  No redheaded children. Nonsense genetics.


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay I've finished my two o'clock crazy rant.    Hope you're all sleeping like babies.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning everyone!

I have read back, I promise! Hear are some random thoughts:

*LisaV* - I too have an inner Lisa and do you know what she does. She alternates between teasing me about The Buble and loving Owen from Grey's with me. 

*Erika* - Count me in for the dough recipe! Although when I read recipes from you guys I have to 'Brit-ify' the measurements (we don't measure in cups here!), it makes it fun! 

*Superbowl Party People* - Im very jealous of all you guys having a superbowl party. Do you know what time it will be here when the game comes on TV? 11pm. Yes, almost midnight! And yes, DH will be watching! I only watch the half-time show so he will record it for me! 

And this year, we are rooting for the Saints. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## poppinspal

Good morning! 

*Kat*- I never laugh at anyone skating. While I can skate fairly well my skating is actually ugly. My coaches have never been able to figure out what makes my skating so different. So no judging here! 

*Lisa*- I wish I had some great advice to give you. All I can do is send tons of hugs your way. 


My mom and I are off to pick up a giant cupcake for our Superbowl party tonight. It's a cupcake that feeds up to 15 people.... you better believe I'll be taking pictures of that. 

Have a wonderful day everyone! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Kat - my little night owl.  Whatcha doing?  I just finished watching the most boring episode of Property Virgins ever.  I'm surprised the camera men didn't fall asleep.





lisaviolet said:


> And Kat - you see that little woman who pushed out big ol me.  You'll love this with your hair.  She's barely gone grey (why are there so many different spellings ?   Gosh darn mother country.   Lord I need sleep) or white.  Just recently.  Redheads go lighter red. Whatever again.   Another genetic miss.  No redheaded children. Nonsense genetics.



I actually went to bed just after I posted!   But I am usually up until at least midnight on weeknights, 2-3 or so on weekends.

I was watching Cold Case on the 'net.   Just finished with season 1 and am starting on season 2.

I love Property Virgins, but find that woman a bit officious sometimes.

My mother is (was? she has shrunk) 5'11" and was a towhead blonde that never really went dark.  She has gone pure white, now, at 71, and has legs that would make you weep.   

 She also has much darker skin than me, tans very well, whereas I burn if I even think about going outside.   Eye color and shape is the same as mine, though, and I resemble her physically if not coloring-wise.  

I get my hair from my dad's side, and my skin, who knows?  They are all much darker than me.  


Megan, I skate okay, but I really am no good at all at hockey.   I would classify myself as "D" level at best.   What happens when you take up skating/playing at age 28!!  


I may brave a long wog (6 miles) today... 40 and sunny.   I am not all that comfortable doing trail wogs alone, though, and my partner can only do Sats...


----------



## adsrtw

Liza, Pepsi jazz is diet flavored Pepsi.  The one I am dying for is caramel creamed. It is still on their website, but I can't find it anywhere in my area.  I'm hoping Orlando has it.  Have car, will travel.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Ladies, Happy Football Sunday.

Busy weekend over here. I have two miles stones to tell you about
first is yesterday 30 mins on the elliptical! That is a big deal for me cuz a month ago 5 mins on that thing was HEl! 

and drum roll please.......
3 miles DONE!!! OMG I cant believe it. I, Me, Fatty, Did 3 miles (walk/run) on the treadmill in...... 43 mins!! 5K eat my dust!!

(How many activity points is that, WW is only giving me 3, but I got 4 for the elliptical yesterday)

I just want to thank all of you so so much, none of you know me, you did not have to let my join your group,but you did and you all have been so so helpful and motivating . Thank you for the bottom of my heart, and again with thanks to you ladies, my heart will soon have less fat around it. 
I can't thank you enough. Thank You!


----------



## goofyfan-12

I am loving reading about the mile stones that people are hitting.  Love It!!!

my 6 miler is done!  1 hour 22 minutes...  

Can I just say that I love it when my Nike ipod thingy tells me that I did something I haven't done before?  Lately it has been all about the "Congratulations - this is your longest run ever" kind of thing, but today's was "Congratulations, you just ran your fastest mile."  I so love hearing that!!!!

Off to get some work done and then to my sister's for the game!  My walk made me very tired today so I hope I stay up long enough to see the second half...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> I am loving reading about the mile stones that people are hitting.  Love It!!!
> 
> my 6 miler is done!  1 hour 22 minutes...
> 
> Can I just say that I love it when my Nike ipod thingy tells me that I did something I haven't done before?  Lately it has been all about the "Congratulations - this is your longest run ever" kind of thing, but today's was "Congratulations, you just ran your fastest mile."  I so love hearing that!!!!
> 
> Off to get some work done and then to my sister's for the game!  My walk made me very tired today so I hope I stay up long enough to see the second half...



Way to go on your fastest mile EVER!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Jo-I thought you'd be quiet the past few days. I'm so happy for you reaching your milestones! See you can do a 5k! And I know you joined up with these lovely ladies before I did but I'm so glad I've gotten to know you.

Paula-Yay for your fastest mile!  I always loved that the nike+ did that. I should start using mine again, I'll just have to remember where I last put it! eeek 

I did very well with my eating today, I was a bit impressed with myself. And my aunt who I hadn't seen in a few weeks asked if I was loosing weight because I really looked it and she said I was getting back to my old self. It was nice to hear. 

Oh and yay for the Saints! Hope you all had good days too.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Congratulations to the Saints fans!  Fun game to watch, eh?  We aren't fans, but we were rooting for the Saints since they were the underdogs.

Good day here--we took the kids Disco Bowling, which is always a riot.  And of course, since this is New England, we did candle pin bowling.  Then home for our own little Bowl party.  (Get it?  We went bowling and then to watch the Bowl?  Kids thought that was HI LAR IOUS.)

I walked 3 miles today at about a 14:30 pace.  I should have rested.  My IT band is really getting annoyed with me.  Must deal with it.

Food--today was a splurge day, and I had about 30-ish points.  Not too bad for a splurge, eh?*




AKASnowWhite said:


> And <shhhh don't tell> wine. 2 glasses.



*I can hear you!* 



poppinspal said:


> *Erika*- I'm so jealous! I've always wanted a rink in my yard. My old hockey coach owns a construction company and he built a sweet one where they have mini games. It's so neat.



*It IS fun.  And more importantly, it just makes it so easy for the kids to get outside and MOVE during the winter.  If you have to get all your gear and pile in the car to go do something, it just won't get done.  And the kids adore hockey--and they play IN THE HOUSE all the time!  So the house rule is anything more than 3 on 3 has to go outside. *



lisaviolet said:


> Okay back on point.  I don't have any superbowl fun to share.  Jean's strange like that.  She doesn't like to be around people for the game.  And she has tons of friends.  But she is her best friend - she highly entertains herself.  Once we were at WDW and they have tons of fun for Superbowl Sunday.  Nope.
> 
> *So funny!  And that is how I am about ELECTION NIGHT.    I always tell people that it is MY Super Bowl.  I get all of my favorite food and plan to stay up late, etc.  One year (the "big" year...Gore v. Bush) we were in Hawaii.  And yes, I was in our room watching election results all night!  So I totally get Jean on this.*
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> Okay, I'm going to make this short. Let's all pray for that to be true.   Something's going on and I'm not on track at all. No drama - just some issues that I have let derail me - surprisingly.   Like I've suddenly lost footing - quickly.   I don't know if anyone ever experiences this - maybe I'll sound like a looney tune once again.  But I'm finding myself sighing and not breathing properly kind of crap - sinking.  So I've been in this for a couple of weeks.  Managed to lose 1.2 for BL but it's really affecting my momentum regardless -things are off. And I can see a gain/gains if I don't get ahold of it.   So I don't know what I need.  Maybe just to state it.  Who knows.  Okay, done.
> 
> *
> Ok, it's out here, in print.  And I quoted you so you can't delete.  Lisa, you are a Super Star.  I swear.  Your strength.  Word.  Just feel it.  Feel your strength and power.  The rest will work on its own.*
> 
> Erika - did you decide on the gym?  Do you have to sign on for a year?  Because I know you don't need a gym with your love of the outdoors come Spring plus how can we forget your summer husband's abode with the cabana boys.  BUT if you do decide you adore this gym - just go for it with gusto.  Forget price Erika. Let that go - totally.   YOu work hard.  You have the money.  And you deserve it.  Hand's down.  Case closed.



*I so love you for this.  And yes, just today I did decide.  I am joining the new gym tomorrow morning.  I LOVE the classes that I have taken and they alone are worth it.  And I can semi-freeze my membership for the summer months (still have to pay $10/month maintenance dues) since I DO take everything outside in the summer.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> and drum roll please.......
> 3 miles DONE!!! OMG I cant believe it. I, Me, Fatty, Did 3 miles (walk/run) on the treadmill in...... 43 mins!! 5K eat my dust!!
> 
> I just want to thank all of you so so much, none of you know me, you did not have to let my join your group,but you did and you all have been so so helpful and motivating . Thank you for the bottom of my heart, and again with thanks to you ladies, my heart will soon have less fat around it.
> I can't thank you enough. Thank You!



*JO!    Congratulations!  I am SO SO proud of you!  That is a huge milestone!  I know, I really do, what it means to hit that mark!  I hope you truly feel wonderful about yourself!  Think of all that you can do when you set your mind to it!

And thank you, too, for your kind words.  As you can likely tell, this group of women means the world to me. *



goofyfan-12 said:


> my 6 miler is done!  1 hour 22 minutes...
> 
> Can I just say that I love it when my Nike ipod thingy tells me that I did something I haven't done before?  Lately it has been all about the "Congratulations - this is your longest run ever" kind of thing, but today's was "Congratulations, you just ran your fastest mile."  I so love hearing that!!!!


*
FABULOUS, Paula!  Rock star, totally!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Paula!  Yay!!  

Jo, congrats on 3 miles!  

I managed to do my long wog outside.  It was 40-45 and sunny, which was a little chilly but not too bad.  E, I NO idea how you can do freezing or under.  


Today was supposed to be 6 miles, but I wound up doing 7 because I missed the ".5" mile marker and didn't turn around until the next ".0".   Total time, 1 hour 41 min, so an avg of about 14.5 min per mile.   

I found a nice trail (the American Tobacco Trail, ironically enough) that is mostly flat, and paved for most of it with a gravel part on the side.   I walked on the paved, ran on the gravel.  

I didn't run much, mostly walked, so I am pretty happy with it.   It felt a lot easier than the treadmill, to me.  

My new shoes held up great, no blisters or sore spots.   


Hope you all had a great Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Pizza Dough recipe:

I love this for a few reasons--it is SUPER easy.  And you know exactly what is in it.  All real food, nothing processed or chemical, etc.  And it tastes good.

--3 cups flour (white or whole wheat.  Of course, I use wheat, but I will warn you that it is harder to work with wheat flour)
--1/4 cup sugar.  (I actually use less b/c this is really too much.  But the sugar gives it such a great flavor so don't skip it.)
--2 Tbs. Olive Oil (don't use a different kind of oil)
--1 Cup warm water (as warm as you can get it out of the tap)
--1 pkg. yeast

That's it!  That is all that is in this.

Mix the flour and sugar together, add the oil.  With your finger, make a little "hole" in the flour mixture and pour the yeast in the hole.  Then add the warm water.  Mix all.  You may want to add a bit more flour or oil to get the right consistency.  (And at this point, if I have to add more oil, I just spray the dough ball with non-stick olive oil spray and knead it in.)  Let rise for 10 minutes.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job on the extra mile, Kat.  And glad to hear that the shoes are working well for you!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Happy Monday Everyone!

On the docket for me today: 9+ miles (my plan actually calls for a 15K, which would be 9.3).  We'll see how the ol' glute holds out.  Then I have a massage scheduled for early afternoon  and of course, costumes.  'Tis the season for costumes. *

*Lisa* -  hang in there.  Olympic frenzy must be at full pitch up there!  Now, if our mid-Atlantic region could just share some of the snow they've recently gotten.  I understand Vancouver is, um, lacking right now.

*Jo* - nice job on the 3 miles.  See?  You CAN do this.

*Kat* - extra mile!  Awesome. Kinda funny that you missed the mile marker.  

*Paula *- I LOVE that you are getting complimented by your techno-gadget!  "fastest mile ever".   Look at us all go!

*Erika.  *-30 points is so easy for me to eat.  I didn't total mine from yesterday, but it well may have been 30 points by the time lunch was done   Take care of that IT band!


k - off to get those miles in.  Reward to follow


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!  Ah, Monday!  How I love thee....

Off to the new gym right now.  And listen...I need you all to help with this..I AM NOT ALLOWING MYSELF TO RUN TOMORROW, not matter how good the IT band feels.  I *must* rest it.  It was the first thing I felt when my feet hit the floor this morning.

Tuesday is my long run day.  And even though tomorrow is a recovery long run of only 6 miles, I need the RECOVERY part, so I am only biking tomorrow instead.  Really, it is the smart thing to do for me.  But it stresses me out!  4 weeks before a big race is NOT the time to start taking days off, kwim?  So I am really not comfortable skipping a workout, even if logically I know it will be more beneficial in the end.

Nancy--good luck on the 9+.  And if you hurt--STOP.

Everyone else, let's get going.  Report on the week-end, let us know your goals for today.  Goals people, goals!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Good morning!  Ah, Monday!  How I love thee....
> 
> Off to the new gym right now.  And listen...I need you all to help with this..I AM NOT ALLOWING MYSELF TO RUN TOMORROW, not matter how good the IT band feels.  I *must* rest it.  It was the first thing I felt when my feet hit the floor this morning.
> 
> Tuesday is my long run day.  And even though tomorrow is a recovery long run of only 6 miles, I need the RECOVERY part, so I am only biking tomorrow instead.  Really, it is the smart thing to do for me.  But it stresses me out!  4 weeks before a big race is NOT the time to start taking days off, kwim?  So I am really not comfortable skipping a workout, even if logically I know it will be more beneficial in the end.
> 
> Nancy--good luck on the 9+.  And if you hurt--STOP.
> 
> Everyone else, let's get going.  Report on the week-end, let us know your goals for today.  Goals people, goals!



E. I am saying this with MUCH LOVE.
Rest means Rest, do not bike, do not run, do not do anything. Give your body a break. Would you rather rest just one day now. Or be injured and not run the princess.

Just take 24 hours thats it and do nothing. No squats at the bus stop, no running up and down your stairs, no core, no nothing. Then on Wednesday, you will feel much better run you do your run. 

Please listen to your own advise, you just told Nancy to stop her long run if it hurts, but you dont' do the same. 

Just 24 hours, its not that long.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I agree with Jo.  REST.

Thanks for the congrats on the extra mile, but it really wasn't planned.  Once I found the mile marker, it wasn't exactly optional to walk/run back!!   This trail is still new and they don't have all of their mile markers up.  

In fact, I made it to the mile marker and turned around, and one of the no-car barriers had a sign on it saying it was under construction and closed.   Well, I saw no construction and I sure as he!! had to get back somehow, so I ignored the sign.  


Nancy, good luck on the 9!  


Okay, goals.   I have been knocking my goals out of the park for the most part, although I was unhappy with last week's pacing progress. 

I am close to my goal of getting under 200 before this race.  Weighed in at 202.4 this AM, which is about a 2.6 lb loss from last week.  

Other goals... continue to eat around 1200 calories, continue to watch protein intake (i.e. get it higher), continue to drink at least 64 oz of water a day.   Also, listen to my body so I don't get hurt.  


Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Back from a great work-out.  One hour of boot camp followed by one hour on the elliptical.  Holy sweat fest!  OMG, just drenched in sweat.  I ah-dore this boot camp class.  It hits every muscle group--and hits them well.  So if I take this class three times/week, then I don't really have to worry about doing any other weight training.  There is some core at the end of the class, but really not much.  So I will continue to add in core every day on my own, so you all still need to hold me to that.

As for the rest day--yes, that is coming.  I do take off one full day each week where I do absolutely no exercise at all.  Looks like it will be Weds. not tomorrow, though, since my mom and I are heading to Boston to do some furniture shopping on Weds.  That's why tomorrow is bike only, then rest on Weds.  Should work out well.  Thanks for having my back, though, Kat and Jo.  

Today's Goals:

Gym workout x 2
Water
Track
Core
Do not eat the leftover pizza!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat!  Great job on the loss!  WOO HOO!  Yes, you will totally be under 200 well before the Half!

On a funny note, I apparently did the same thing as Nancy--hit some random keys on my computer and now everything on my screen is blown up super huge!

More computer news--the kids' computer was able to be fixed rather inexpensively ($130), so I am picking that up today.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Tuesday is my long run day.  And even though tomorrow is a recovery long run of only 6 miles, I need the RECOVERY part, so I am only biking tomorrow instead.  Really, it is the smart thing to do for me.  But it stresses me out!  4 weeks before a big race is NOT the time to start taking days off, kwim?  So I am really not comfortable skipping a workout, even if logically I know it will be more beneficial in the end.



*Remember how I told you that I did a ton of my Donald 1/2 marathon training on the bike?  Remember?  I had just done the Hartford 1/2 and my body was totally rebelling against going back into full-on training.  So I cycled. I figured out what my mph pace was and I cycled for the time not distance.  Kept my cardio endurance up while giving my body the break it so desperately needed.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Just take 24 hours thats it and do nothing. No squats at the bus stop, no running up and down your stairs, no core, no nothing. Then on Wednesday, you will feel much better run you do your run.
> 
> Please listen to your own advise, you just told Nancy to stop her long run if it hurts, but you dont' do the same.
> 
> Just 24 hours, its not that long.



*
What she said! *





3DisneyKids said:


> On a funny note, I apparently did the same thing as Nancy--hit some random keys on my computer and now everything on my screen is blown up super huge!



* Pain in the butt, isn't it! 



I just had the BEST 9.5 mile jaunt I think I've ever had.  I did a walk/run combo.  Time, not distance on the intervals.  15 minutes walking/15 minutes running.  I slowed my pace a touch on both the walk and the run.  And it was amazing.  My glute/hamstring was tight when I started and I was honestly a bit concerned the first mile as it warmed up.  But after that I never felt a thing.  Not a twinge, not a tweek, not a nothing.  Now, however, as my muscles have cooled down, it does indeed feel wicked tight.  I'm headed out for a massage soon so hopefully things will get worked out.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Remember how I told you that I did a ton of my Donald 1/2 marathon training on the bike?  Remember?  I had just done the Hartford 1/2 and my body was totally rebelling against going back into full-on training.  So I cycled. I figured out what my mph pace was and I cycled for the time not distance.  Kept my cardio endurance up while giving my body the break it so desperately needed.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What she said! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Pain in the butt, isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the BEST 9.5 mile jaunt I think I've ever had.  I did a walk/run combo.  Time, not distance on the intervals.  15 minutes walking/15 minutes running.  I slowed my pace a touch on both the walk and the run.  And it was amazing.  My glute/hamstring was tight when I started and I was honestly a bit concerned the first mile as it warmed up.  But after that I never felt a thing.  Not a twinge, not a tweek, not a nothing.  Now, however, as my muscles have cooled down, it does indeed feel wicked tight.  I'm headed out for a massage soon so hopefully things will get worked out.*



WHY TO GO 9.5!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Kat!  Great job on the loss!  WOO HOO!  Yes, you will totally be under 200 well before the Half!
> 
> On a funny note, I apparently did the same thing as Nancy--hit some random keys on my computer and now everything on my screen is blown up super huge!
> 
> More computer news--the kids' computer was able to be fixed rather inexpensively ($130), so I am picking that up today.



Thanks!!  

I have totally done that to my computer/browser before.  

Great news on the computer fix!



AKASnowWhite said:


> I just had the BEST 9.5 mile jaunt I think I've ever had.  I did a walk/run combo.  Time, not distance on the intervals.  15 minutes walking/15 minutes running.  I slowed my pace a touch on both the walk and the run.  And it was amazing.  My glute/hamstring was tight when I started and I was honestly a bit concerned the first mile as it warmed up.  But after that I never felt a thing.  Not a twinge, not a tweek, not a nothing.  Now, however, as my muscles have cooled down, it does indeed feel wicked tight.  I'm headed out for a massage soon so hopefully things will get worked out.[/B]



Awesome!!


Just finished my Monday interval training.  Walk 2, run 1 worked MUCH better this week.   3 miles in 41:10, including a 3 min warmup.    Cooled down walking until 45:00, and then did core.  

Tomorrow is either hockey or elliptical/leg weights.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Just finished my Monday interval training.  Walk 2, run 1 worked MUCH better this week.   3 miles in 41:10, including a 3 min warmup.    Cooled down walking until 45:00, and then did core.
> 
> Tomorrow is either hockey or elliptical/leg weights.



Way to go on the run and CORE!  You go girl!


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Monday ladies! 

*Kat*- Way to go on doing well with your goals and on the loss!! I'm also glad the new sneakers are working out! 

*Erika*- What furniture are you looking for? I totally love going to the furniture store. I'm glad you're taking the day off when you need it. 

Hi Jo and Nancy!

I'm heading out of work early today to pick my car up at the shop and to head of to night two of the Beanpot. Yay!!!! 

So today I'm down two pounds from last monday. That's seven pounds in three weeks. I am aiming to drop 21 more pounds and see how I feel then. I'm hoping to do this by May. I'm hoping that's realistic. 

Goals for today: 
Water, water, water!
make smart food choices at the hockey game
go to bed as soon as I get home (I know if we win I'll be so amped up I'll want to stay up)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Back from my most amazing massage.  I really should do that more often.*



HockeyKat said:


> Just finished my Monday interval training.  Walk 2, run 1 worked MUCH better this week.   3 miles in 41:10, including a 3 min warmup.    Cooled down walking until 45:00, and then did core.



Awesome Kat!

Ok.  I'm officially calendar impaired.  Apparently I am unable to count backwards 12 weeks from March 7th.  Really.  I discovered today that I mucked up my training plan and I'm a week ahead of schedule.   On the bright side, it gives me an extra week to fiddle with and hopefully get this glute/hammy issue resolved.




poppinspal said:


> So today I'm down two pounds from last monday. That's seven pounds in three weeks.



 Awesome Megan!  So proud!

That reminds me.  I don't think I reported in this morning. My weight stayed the same, which I completely expected.  I'm considering that somewhat of a success considering the week that I had.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

GREAT job, Meg!  And I think your goal by May is totally reachable.  It better be, because that's mine, too!     I want 15 pounds gone in 11.5 weeks.  It SHOULD be doable.  But, ugh, the way I plateau!

Furniture--need several pieces, actually.  Oh!  We're going to Jordan's!  LOVE that place.  We're going to the one in Reading.  Just trying to figure out if I want to go to Ikea AND Jordan's in the same day!  

Nancy--glad the massage was such a treat!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Meg, Good Luck tonight at your game, YAY!!! for the 2lbs!!

Nancy, Glad you enjoyed massage. Staying the same weight is not gaining, so that is good.

E, I am glad you are taking a day to do nothing, but if you go to Ikea that could be a work out in itself HA HA


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOW, 8pm and I am only at 14 points!    I have hours to go before bed, though, so I will certainly be using them up (I get 19).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> WOW, 8pm and I am only at 14 points!    I have hours to go before bed, though, so I will certainly be using them up (I get 19).



<flips the bird> 

do tell Erika.  What in the world have you eaten today that got you to a measely 14 points?  I clearly need help here.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> <flips the bird>
> 
> do tell Erika.  What in the world have you eaten today that got you to a measely 14 points?  I clearly need help here.




lmao at the bird flipping!

Ok, so pre-workout breakfast 8 am = serving of Fiber One (1 pt.)
Post work-out breakfast 10:30 am = my breakfast sandwich that I mentioned the other day (3 pts.)
Since I had such a late breakfast, I can cruise all the way till 1:30 or 2:00 for lunch = 2 pt. veggie protein sandwich, 2 points worth of soy crisps (ask me about these--they are a life saver if you need chips with a sandwich). 
Snack = apple for 1 pt. 3:30
Dinner = large veggie salad = 3 points (and honestly, I think I estimated high here), 2 points whole grain bread. 5:45

14 points and I ate all day long...every 2.5 to 3 hours.

After dinner = hot chocolate at 8:30 (1 pt.), small slice of home made pizza at 9:30 (4 points, and again, I think I am estimating really high here).  

And there are my 19 points for the day, and it may be as low as 17.  I also did 2 hours of exercise today, and I am not even touching my activity points.  I just finished that little pizza and I am full and satisfied and will cruise through the night, having some green tea around 11-ish.

I never touch my activity points--mostly because I assume that I misjudge point values for things and that way, if I underestimate, I figure the activity points can act as a cushion, if that makes sense.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, that sounds like my day.   I am at 850 calories, just got home from choir, and am about to snack.  

B:  1/2 cup trader joe's fiber cereal mixed in 1 blueberry activia yogurt (100), coffee
L: Dinner-sized salad w/ 1 tbsp light done right three cheese ranch (50 for the salad), Pita Wrap with turkey and laughing cow cheese (145 for the wrap).  
S: Skinny Cow chocolate ice cream cone, 150 
D: Healthy Choice Manicotti Formaggio (it has dessert!), 350, and one cauliflower/cheese sauce steamer tray (40)

I am probably going to have 200 cals of popcorn, and maybe a 100 cal pack of choco-covered pretzels.   And more water, as I am a bit short.

I don't adjust calories for exercise either.  I assume that I am off-calculation sometimes, and/or I will make it up with a splurge somewhere.


----------



## goofyfan-12

OK - how do you all manage on such small amounts of calories and not want to eat the countertop?  I can never seem to do that....  What is up with that?  Why can't I get this eating thing under control?  It has been over two freaking months now?  If you haven't guesses, I am feeling a bit out of control at the moment.  It is just so frustrating to be in control for so long and then poof - it is gone!  Argh...

I do love reading what I am seeing here about the runs, walks, wogs and eating successes.  It is all very encouraging to me.  Now if I can only apply what I am reading here life would be good.

Rant over...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I get 19 base points, and today I earned a solid 13 activity points, for a total of 32 points.  I ate 30, yes 30.  Most days aren't that high, but I typically ring in around 25ish.  Probably why I lose so slow.  I'm also fighting with that balance between my desire to lose 7 more pounds and to maintain my physical health during the 1/2 training.  I'm injury prone enough as it is already.  I just can't take the chance of having physical fatigue from under nourishment put me at a higher risk for injury.  I've come too far, so it's just not worth it for me.  After the 1/2 I'll re-evaluate.  Until then, I expect to be at the higher side of my allotted points.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Why can't I get this eating thing under control?  It has been over two freaking months now?  If you haven't guesses, I am feeling a bit out of control at the moment.  It is just so frustrating to be in control for so long and then poof - it is gone!  Argh...



my guess would be the intensity of your workouts.  All this mega-training is burning more calories than you previously were, and your body needs to figure out just what that means to it.

My heart rate monitor calculates my calories burned during my workouts.  It takes into account my gender, age, height, weight, heart rate, duration of exercise. And while I don't ever assume that the number it gives me is 100% accurate, it is definitely a very useful tool for comparing workouts.  Today I burned over 1300 calories according to my watch.  Now, my estimated "just to live" calories if I literally sat on the couch all day and did not one single thing is approx 1450 calories.  So for today, I'm coming in somewhere in the 2750 range, without accounting for my daily life "movement".  If I only ate 1200 calories, sure.  I'd lose weight.  But I wouldn't feel good.  And I certainly would be cranky


----------



## HockeyKat

Paula, not everyone is wired this way.   I do okay on 1200ish and honestly wind up not that hungry.   If I am hungry, then I eat more.  

My overeating is completely emotional, not physical at all.   I eat because I am stressed, bored (mindless eating), or just plain like the taste of whatever it is I am eating (McD's, chips/queso, I am looking at YOU).    

Do you think that lately you have been more stressed at work?  That could totally be adding to the desire to eat more.   I know when I am stressed, esp when it is about uncertainty or lack of control over my situation, that I have trouble keeping control of my eating as well.

One of my goals for this year is to really listen to my body, and not my heart/mind/mouth/etc.  Am I hungry?  Eat.  Am I bored?  Find something to do.  Am I overtired?  Go to sleep already.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - thanks for the info.  I am sure my body is wondering what the heck is going on.  Is it wrong to want this training stuff to be over so that life can get back to normal?  I really want to do this race and am glad I committed to it, but I am so over the training program at this point.  I keep telling myself 4 more weeks.  Oy - listen to me whining.  I can walk 13.1 miles - there are many people out there who can't.  Thanks Lisa.

Kat - Work has totally been stressing me out lately.  Maybe you are right and I don't have my emotional eating under control at the moment.  Add that to the list of things to deal with in the coming weeks.

OK - this gal is tired and I am off to crash...


----------



## HockeyKat

Paula, it's okay.  You have a lot going on.   

Btw, I don't necessarily think it's emotional eating for you.  Just throwing out there that it has been a problem for me sometimes.

Also, I can feel like it is just too much to have to think about food TOO, if that makes sense.   Or just get sick of always having to watch, monitor, keep from too much going in the piehole, making sure a$$ is moving enough.  

All things to work on, I guess.  

Oh, I completely and totally understand wanting life to go back to normal.  The training has been good for me in terms of getting me back to the gym, but I am not a fan of the schedule either.   Necessary, but definitely evil!


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Liza, Pepsi jazz is diet flavored Pepsi.  The one I am dying for is caramel creamed. It is still on their website, but I can't find it anywhere in my area.  I'm hoping Orlando has it.  Have car, will travel.



But I'm still confused.    Does it taste like rum and coke?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hello Ladies, Happy Football Sunday.
> 
> Busy weekend over here. I have two miles stones to tell you about
> first is yesterday 30 mins on the elliptical! That is a big deal for me cuz a month ago 5 mins on that thing was HEl!
> 
> and drum roll please.......
> 3 miles DONE!!! OMG I cant believe it. I, Me, Fatty, Did 3 miles (walk/run) on the treadmill in...... 43 mins!! 5K eat my dust!!
> 
> (How many activity points is that, WW is only giving me 3, but I got 4 for the elliptical yesterday)
> 
> I just want to thank all of you so so much, none of you know me, you did not have to let my join your group,but you did and you all have been so so helpful and motivating . Thank you for the bottom of my heart, and again with thanks to you ladies, my heart will soon have less fat around it.
> I can't thank you enough. Thank You!



This is so fantastic Jo.  



poppinspal said:


> Jo-I thought you'd be quiet the past few days. I'm so happy for you reaching your milestones! See you can do a 5k! And I know you joined up with these lovely ladies before I did but I'm so glad I've gotten to know you.
> 
> Paula-Yay for your fastest mile!  I always loved that the nike+ did that. I should start using mine again, I'll just have to remember where I last put it! eeek
> 
> I did very well with my eating today, I was a bit impressed with myself. And *my aunt who I hadn't seen in a few weeks asked if I was loosing weight because I really looked it and she said I was getting back to my old self. It was nice to hear. *
> 
> Oh and yay for the Saints! Hope you all had good days too.



The bold made me smile.  Feels good, eh?  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> On the docket for me today: 9+ miles (my plan actually calls for a 15K, which would be 9.3).  We'll see how the ol' glute holds out.  Then I have a massage scheduled for early afternoon  and of course, costumes.  'Tis the season for costumes. *
> 
> *Lisa* -  hang in there.  *Olympic frenzy must be at **full pitch up there!  Now, if our mid-Atlantic region could just share some of the snow they've recently gotten.  I understand Vancouver is, um, lacking right now.*
> 
> *Jo* - nice job on the 3 miles.  See?  You CAN do this.
> 
> *Kat* - extra mile!  Awesome. Kinda funny that you missed the mile marker.
> 
> *Paula *- I LOVE that you are getting complimented by your techno-gadget!  "fastest mile ever".   Look at us all go!
> 
> *Erika.  *-30 points is so easy for me to eat.  I didn't total mine from yesterday, but it well may have been 30 points by the time lunch was done   Take care of that IT band!
> 
> 
> k - off to get those miles in.  Reward to follow



You think we would be, eh?  But I don't feel it. It's like excitement with holding our breath I think.   We are a different breed.  It's like we don't want attention. Like come see but we won't pomp it out.  Strange.  

 Beijing was so spectacular. No one could touch that.   Plus, we would never makes "issues" disappear in this country - as in simply vanish as people/places did in Beijing.  .  So quite possibly there is some worry about Native boycotts - other issues. 

As for the snow.  Vancouver almost NEVER gets snow.  Like really never.  Rain, rain and more rain in the winter.  When they do it's like a huge shock .  Whistler is another issue.  It's so high in the mountains.  But some "mountains" that are being utilized are right in the city.  Vanouver is highly Asian.  I had to explain this to someone who laughed and laughed at the mascots.  But they have that Asian "Hello Kitty" feel.  

Our flag bearer is a wonder.  She was a troubled teenager - drugs/issues.  And one day she saw speed skating and just decided at that moment that she was going to go the Olympics.  And the thought changed her life. I've always professed that passions save kids.   So she trained in speed skating.  But then a coach wanted her to bike race.  And she went to the Olympics first in that.   She medaled  in the summer Olympics in Atlanta - my gosh could it really have been that long ago?  I don't think it was Sydney.  Geez.  Anyway then she went back to speed skating and medaled in that as well.  Summer - Winter - I mean really why should one choose?    Also, I have a soft spot for her because she grew up in another province but landed in the Eastern Townships of Quebec which I just adore - it's where I went to university and borders NY state, Vermont, NH and Maine.  

Erika - thanks.  Thanks to everyone.    I've actually been eating so quickly as in eating emotionally/unconsciously that I've had to go back to the basics.  In the last few days I've had to count to ten between bites.  It is unreal!!!!  10 seconds seems like an eternity.  And within three bites I forget and back to shoving in and not thoroughly enjoying the food or really even tasting.  It's been eye opening.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> So today I'm down two pounds from last monday. That's seven pounds in three weeks. I am aiming to drop 21 more pounds and see how I feel then. I'm hoping to do this by May. I'm hoping that's realistic.



Way to go Megan.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> 
> That reminds me.  I don't think I reported in this morning. My weight stayed the same, which I completely expected.  I'm considering that somewhat of a success considering the week that I had.[/COLOR]*


*

Look at Nancy.    Nancy, it seems to me like imaginary Lisa must be a squawking again.   



HockeyKat said:



			I am close to my goal of getting under 200 before this race.  Weighed in at 202.4 this AM, which is about a 2.6 lb loss from last week.  

!
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic Kat!.  Great news.*


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> *  I can walk 13.1 miles - there are many people out there who can't.  Thanks Lisa.*
> 
> Kat - Work has totally been stressing me out lately.  Maybe you are right and I don't have my emotional eating under control at the moment.  Add that to the list of things to deal with in the coming weeks.
> 
> OK - this gal is tired and I am off to crash...




 on the bold and your use of the word whine.  But you never whine Paula.  So really whine away.    

On the work and frustration from being so on and then feeling not.    I feel it Paula.  I'm so frustrated for you.  But once you figure out what it is - as big as an emotional block or as small as "I'm just friggin' tired" - well things will change/move.  Hang in there.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - did all this start with your change of shift or before.  Change of shift can put all body functions off the rails - sleep etc which absolutely creates cravings.  I can't remember when the change of shift happened.  Are you still on it?  I should go back and check.

Also - Liz and I both wanted to hear about the dating.  Or too frustrating to talk about?


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - I forgot to say that's fantastic  on the gym.  And wonderful that they can hold your membership to work around your summer husband's schedule as well.  

I would love to hear more about the boot camp class.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Paula - did all this start with your change of shift or before.  Change of shift can put all body functions off the rails - sleep etc which absolutely creates cravings.  I can't remember when the change of shift happened.  Are you still on it?  I should go back and check.



Excellent question Lisa!  Ok.  Now I'm going back to your "10 seconds between bites".  I swear a lightbulb just turned on in my head on that one.  I think I'm going to try that.


I've decided that yesterday's experiment of insert swapping was a fail.  By last night the arch of my left foot was killing me as was my left hip flexor.  I don't need to be working in reverse here.  Going back to the inserts that the NB people recommended for me.  That and a bottle of advil


----------



## 3DisneyKids

goofyfan-12 said:


> OK - how do you all manage on such small amounts of calories and not want to eat the countertop?  I can never seem to do that....  What is up with that?  Why can't I get this eating thing under control?  It has been over two freaking months now?  If you haven't guesses, I am feeling a bit out of control at the moment.  It is just so frustrating to be in control for so long and then poof - it is gone!  Argh...



*Well for starters, I don't always manage it!  Again, that's why I'm not on the Naturally Skinny thread!    But really, what works for me is that I am able to eat every couple of hours.  It's a mental thing.  If I feel like I am eating all day long, I am ok with it.

And hello, YES you CAN do that because you have lost 80 pounds!*



AKASnowWhite said:


> I get 19 base points, and today I earned a solid 13 activity points, for a total of 32 points.  I ate 30, yes 30.  Most days aren't that high, but I typically ring in around 25ish.  Probably why I lose so slow.  I'm also fighting with that balance between my desire to lose 7 more pounds and to maintain my physical health during the 1/2 training.  I'm injury prone enough as it is already.  I just can't take the chance of having physical fatigue from under nourishment put me at a higher risk for injury.  I've come too far, so it's just not worth it for me.  After the 1/2 I'll re-evaluate.  Until then, I expect to be at the higher side of my allotted points.



*This is what happens to me as well.  The more miles I run in a week, the LESS weight I lose!  Seems counter-intuitive, right?  I just assume that my body is like, "um, if you expect me to carry you through all of those miles, then I am holding on to every bit of fuel you give  me..."  So, I've tried upping my caloric intake during these times--and I GAIN weight.  I swear, I am the first person to GAIN weight will preparing to do marathons and triathlons!  :*headache:


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning--or not so good as the case is in my house this morning.

We were up LATE (the kids, that is) last night with a little trauma.  Kelly has pierced ears (you've seen the photos from when she got them pierced while at Disney last Oct.).  Well, one of the earrings she has been wearing the past few weeks slipped under the skin.  Hard to explain, but the part of the earring that is supposed to show (in this case a bright blue gem stone) got sucked INTO the hole.  So the back of the earring is still coming out the back like it is supposed to, but the main part of the earring is in the middle of her freaking ear.  So she was freaking out.  

And Cammie, God bless her, calm as could be, explained to Kelly that this happens to her all the time (which I didn't even know) and she could pop right back out.  Of course Kelly won't let anyone near her, I'm afraid that all the stress is going to throw Kel into a seizure so I'm trying to calm her down and all of that mess.  Kelly agrees to let us try to get it out.  So we get ice and numb it, etc.  And Cammie works and works and works at it, and it is bleeding and a mess, Kelly is crying but telling Cammie to keep going, and it's a no-go.  Stuck way in there.  So finally we had to give up.  Calling the doc today so that they can cut it out.  Oy.

So yeah, not the best of mornings here.

And for the record, I am NOT running today.  Not a chance.  I can feel that IT band and I definitely need to cross train.  So I'll bike today and rest tomorrow, as planned.  No worries there.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> And hello, YES you CAN do that because you have lost 80 pounds!*
> 
> *Yeah that's right. You hear that Paula.   You tell her pipsqueak.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what happens to me as well.  The more miles I run in a week, the LESS weight I lose!  Seems counter-intuitive, right?  I just assume that my body is like, "um, if you expect me to carry you through all of those miles, then I am holding on to every bit of fuel you give  me..."  So, I've tried upping my caloric intake during these times--and I GAIN weight.  I swear, I am the first person to GAIN weight will preparing to do marathons and triathlons!  :*headache:



Translation:  You body is pissed right off!

I remember Oprah saying that she gained when preparing for her marathon training.  A good amount.  Probably because she had to ease up on her regular intensity to get in the long runs.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Good morning--or not so good as the case is in my house this morning.
> 
> We were up LATE (the kids, that is) last night with a little trauma.  Kelly has pierced ears (you've seen the photos from when she got them pierced while at Disney last Oct.).  Well, one of the earrings she has been wearing the past few weeks slipped under the skin.  Hard to explain, but the part of the earring that is supposed to show (in this case a bright blue gem stone) got sucked INTO the hole.  So the back of the earring is still coming out the back like it is supposed to, but the main part of the earring is in the middle of her freaking ear.  So she was freaking out.
> 
> And Cammie, God bless her, calm as could be, explained to Kelly that this happens to her all the time (which I didn't even know) and she could pop right back out.  Of course Kelly won't let anyone near her, I'm afraid that all the stress is going to throw Kel into a seizure so I'm trying to calm her down and all of that mess.  Kelly agrees to let us try to get it out.  So we get ice and numb it, etc.  And Cammie works and works and works at it, and it is bleeding and a mess, Kelly is crying but telling Cammie to keep going, and it's a no-go.  Stuck way in there.  So finally we had to give up.  Calling the doc today so that they can cut it out.  Oy.
> 
> So yeah, not the best of mornings here.
> 
> .



Geez oy is right.  I was reading along thinking "here comes Doctor Cammie".   

 to all.  Keep us posted.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Excellent question Lisa!  Ok.  Now I'm going back to your "10 seconds between bites".  I swear a lightbulb just turned on in my head on that one.  I think I'm going to try that.



Yeah I had been eating consciously/tasting my food for so long that I hardly noticed the change in me Nancy.  I suddenly realized how much shoving I've been doing - no binging but certainly no consciousness lately.  

So I sat there the other day and thought I can't change the issue right now that's getting me emotionally so I have to look at how I'm eating during it.  It's shocking.  It's like I say to myself ten seconds and within two/three bites it's like I have memory loss. 

I have no interest in counting for life.   Or even for weeks.   It's quite annoying.  But boy does food taste better while I get it back in line.  You actually taste the last bite - cause you have time to  -and look forward to the one that is coming.    Fancy that, eh?  Actually tasting and enjoying food.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa, I like this as well.  It does help focus on what you are eating and if you are enjoying it, etc.  Plus, the slower you eat, the fuller you feel, so you eat less.  Bonus all the way around.

*sigh* Just waiting till 9 so I can call the pediatrician.  Doesn't that seem LATE for a pediatrician's office to open?  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I remember Oprah saying that she gained when preparing for her marathon training.  A good amount.  Probably because she had to ease up on her regular intensity to get in the long runs.



Also, really think about what you are doing in your training for an event like the 1/2 marathon.  You are repeating the same exercise over and over to increase your endurance for that particular event.  So as you "practice" your body gets more accustomed to the work load and actually has an easier time with it.  It *learns* what to expect from your workout.  That's why it's so important to shake up your routine every few weeks.  Shock your body and give it something it didn't expect.  With 12 weeks (or more in my case ) of marathon training, the repeatative nature of my workouts hasn't necessarily freaked my body out enough of late.




lisaviolet said:


> I suddenly realized how much shoving I've been doing - no binging but certainly no consciousness lately.



 I forgot about the 10 second rule and just crammed my light english muffin , toasted, w/ 1 TBSP (honestly measured) natural peanut butter into my mouth. I want a do over 


*Erika* - hope all is going well for Kelly!


----------



## HockeyKat

I like the 10 second rule a lot.  I tend to eat slowly on purpose... drives D nuts.

Also, I have tried the wait 15 min after eating my allotted portion, to see if I am actually still hungry or if my "full button" (yeah, silly) hasn't been triggered yet.   Some part of me believes that those of us who are not part of the naturally skinny b***hes thread, have a somewhat broken full button.  


E, sorry about Kelly!!  

Glad to hear you joined the gym.  I think that you will really enjoy it.   I can't wait to try the classes in my gym, but it will have to wait until after the princess.  


As to exercising and not losing weight... muscle does weigh more than fat.   A lot of times people who are taking up or intensifying the weight training portion of their workout routines will gain some.    Liz's blog from the other day, aqufit, has before/after pictures of the writer who had gained 12 lbs but was clearly thinner/more fit.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good point about shaking up workouts, Nancy.  The new boot camp classes at the gym should help me in that regard.

Kelly is seeing the doc at 12:15.  Wish us luck--it is not going to be pretty or easy.  I am thinking a stitch or two might be involved as they are going to have to cut the earring out.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> Also, really think about what you are doing in your training for an event like the 1/2 marathon.  You are repeating the same exercise over and over to increase your endurance for that particular event.  So as you "practice" your body gets more accustomed to the work load and actually has an easier time with it.  It *learns* what to expect from your workout.  That's why it's so important to shake up your routine every few weeks.  Shock your body and give it something it didn't expect.  With 12 weeks (or more in my case ) of marathon training, the repeatative nature of my workouts hasn't necessarily freaked my body out enough of late.



My body is pretty darn freaked out.  From couch potato/occasionally ice hockey, to 5-6 day a week training?  It does a lot of WT%??  

Btw, my shins hurt last night and today.  Legs/ankles/knees hurt last week from worn out shoes, and all is better now but shins.   I think I might bump one of my short runs this week, do cross-training today/tomorrow (hockey/elliptical), 3 miles Thurs, Fri off, 10 miles Sat.    Any ideas?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I tend to eat slowly on purpose... drives D nuts.



 are you saying that you do it on purpose BECAUSE it drives him nuts 



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly is seeing the doc at 12:15.  Wish us luck--it is not going to be pretty or easy.  I am thinking a stitch or two might be involved as they are going to have to cut the earring out.



I think the wee one will be asking for another pedi! 



HockeyKat said:


> My body is pretty darn freaked out.  From couch potato/occasionally ice hockey, to 5-6 day a week training?  It does a lot of WT%??
> 
> * But that's GOOD!  Right now, mine is all <yawn> been there done that  I definitely need something different when this training is finished*
> 
> Btw, my shins hurt last night and today.  Legs/ankles/knees hurt last week from worn out shoes, and all is better now but shins.   I think I might bump one of my short runs this week, do cross-training today/tomorrow (hockey/elliptical), 3 miles Thurs, Fri off, 10 miles Sat.    Any ideas?



ouch. definitely advil and ice, stretching and rest.  OMG we are going to be a hot mess by the time this race is done!


----------



## HockeyKat

HAHAHA!   No, I do it on purpose to savor my food.  The driving D nuts is just a side effect.  


Yes, I think we will definitely all be a hot mess.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Back from the doc and all is well.  She numbed the ear and then yanked.  Apparently they see this all the time.  Wild.   But here's the thing--since this happened last night, more than 12 hours had passed and the hole in the front had already started to close up.  So she yanked the whole thing out through the back!  So now there is no hole in the front of her ear and a huge hole in the back!  And we will have to get it re-pierced once it heals.  

But she was great about the whole thing, mostly because "her" nurse was there.  Sophie has been taking care of her since she was born, so there is a lot of history.  And this woman has gone above and beyond for us so many times.  Every time Kel got hospitalized when she was little (before we were at Boston Children's Hospital), Sophie would swing by the hospital after her shift and come visit and check on her (and me) and see how things were, if we needed anything, and she would leave instructions with the floor nurses--everything.  Just amazing.  The pediatrician, too.  But he left, sadly, it hasn't been the same since.

Ok, so under the category of TMI--

TOM arrived on Sunday.  Now, normally, I don't announce the arrival, right?  But I realized...OMG.  What is 28 days from Sunday?  The HALF!  Holy hell.  TOM is going to be joining me for the Half!  Suckfest.

Under the category of This Really Annoys Me--

It is GORGEOUS here.  Beautiful like we haven't seen in a few weeks.  And I am NOT RUNNING.  Every day that it has been in the freaking single digits and miserable, I ran.  Today, when there is not a cloud in the sky, bright brilliant sun, and 40* (which is actually really warm in the sun with no wind), is the day I can't run.  Maddening.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, glad it went well with Kelly.   

Sorry about the gorgeous day but... 40 is not warm.  

As to TOM, too bad you aren't on the pill as there is an easy solution there.   A woman in the Princess thread mentioned that you can get a scrip for progesterone, and that will delay it as well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> TOM arrived on Sunday.  Now, normally, I don't announce the arrival, right?  But I realized...OMG.  What is 28 days from Sunday?  The HALF!  Holy hell.  TOM is going to be joining me for the Half!  Suckfest.



Adding to the TMI.  Mine came today.  The last few months I have been on a 26 day cycle, which puts me right at race time.  wheee.

Which will bring me to my marathon tip of the day .  If you think there is any chance at all that TOM will arrive at race time, be prepared.  Honestly.  When I made a stop in the AK restroom during the Mickey there was a poor woman begging everyone and anyone for either a tampon or a quarter.  Cast members outside on the route even.  I felt so bad for her, but there was nothing I could do to help.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Doesn't that seem LATE for a pediatrician's office to open?  Maybe it's just me.



Ummm.  Hmmmm.  I refrain from commenting.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> I want a do over



A do over.    Most of my weight is from a do over.  



HockeyKat said:


> I like the 10 second rule a lot.  I tend to eat slowly on purpose... drives D nuts.
> 
> .



Good for you Kat.  I don't know when I stopped (well probably when the weigh loss slowed to a crawl).  But thank God I realized I've stopped eating consciously.  



HockeyKat said:


> The driving D nuts is just a side effect.



Okay question.    Ready?  Is that a mice side effect?  



3DisneyKids said:


> It is GORGEOUS here.  Beautiful like we haven't seen in a few weeks.  And I am NOT RUNNING.  *Every day that it has been in the freaking single digits* *and miserable, I ran.*  Today, when there is not a cloud in the sky, bright brilliant sun, and 40* (which is actually really warm in the sun with no wind), is the day I can't run.  Maddening.



Is it wrong that this made me laugh?  Is it?  

Yeah for Kelly.  Yeah for you.  Yeah for Dr. Cammie.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Good for you Kat.  I don't know when I stopped (well probably when the weigh loss slowed to a crawl).  But thank God I realized I've stopped eating consciously.
> 
> Okay question.    Ready?  Is that a mice side effect?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


>


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG.  My eyes are so bad.  I can't even see if I typed nice or mice?    Lord.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> A do over.    Most of my weight is from a do over.



I was able to channel my inner-Lisa at lunch today.  Bite, chew, swallow, wait, sip water, wait, bite, chew, swallow, wait, wait, sip water, wait, wait...I really do think it made a difference!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.  My eyes are so bad.  I can't even see if I typed nice or mice?    Lord.



 MICE.  Took me a moment to catch on.

sipping green tea because instead of having just a few chocolate chips earlier, I had a fist full. 3 points worth and here's the kicker.  If I had simply employed Lisa's chew/swallow/wait method I never would have eaten all those little buggars.  Lesson learned.  I hope


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Holy He!!.  That was a lot to catch up on.

Food.  I eat it. Not slowly and with purpose.  I shove it in and head out.  I'm sure you're all much better than me.

Kelly - job prospects?  Life on the dole?  How's it going, chica?

E - Kelly's earring.  HOMG.  

Lisa - How was Jean's birthday?

Jo - awesome on the run!!!

Meg - awesome on the loss!!!

Paula - did you weigh in?

Work is kinda stressful.  New employee still very very eh.  I spend half my day documenting the stuff she messes up.  

Lost 1lbs this week - feel that's huge and awesome.

Major storm coming.  Must go run for two hours.  Catch you later!!!!!


xoxo!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Lost 1lbs this week - feel that's huge and awesome.



 Nice job!


Paula.  Where are you?  Today is Tuesday.  Did I miss a Monday edition of the Paula Report?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job on the loss, Liz!   

And by the way, Liz is texting me right now...from the TM!  WHILE she is doing her 9 miles.  HI LAR IOUS.  She is 4 miles in right now and powering through because she is worried that the gym is going to close due to a storm.

16 miles on the bike done....nice and easy.  No pain.


----------



## poppinspal

*E*- I'm glad things went well at the doctors. The hole should close up relatively quickly. I love the Jordan's furniture in Reading, it's about 20 minutes from my house. You going to brave the snow to come down tomorrow? 

*Kat*- I'm a super slow eater, I tend to always be the last one sitting at the dinner table. In fact there have been more then a few times everyone got up not realizing I was still eating. 

*Liz*- Hey a pound is great! Great job!

*Lisa*- I've been really looking forward to the Olympics. I obviously love watching the hockey but I really enjoy watching many of the sports. I think the mascot is kind of cute, I like it. 

My work is closing at one tomorrow due to this impending snow storm. I typically put together some sort of Valentines gift for my friends so I'm going to use my extra time to do that. I'm excited! 

And I just need someone to explain to me how I can be kicking butt with workouts and weight loss, even going back to school but I cannot make myself walk away from guys who don't deserve me. I have confidence back, what is wrong with me? There's a reason I pushed a guy from my life but a few sweet words and he's back in. Ugh I'm fighting a mental battle with myself about this. Sorry I had to share.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> Nice job!
> 
> 
> Paula.  Where are you?  Today is Tuesday.  Did I miss a Monday edition of the Paula Report?



I am hiding...  I gained 2.8 freaking pounds.  That is the fourth week in a row of gains and I am up to 5 pounds at this point.  

I am behind worried at this point.  I feel so out of control that all I wanted to do was cry at my appointment.  I spent way too much time and effort to lose those 80 pounds that I am at a total loss as to why I feel like I am throwing it all away at this point.  For whatever reason I just keep shoving food in my mouth with wreckless abandon.

It is all so frustrating.  OK I am going to step away from the edge of the cliff now and to quote Scarlett O'Hara - tomorrow is another day right?

Liz - awesome news about the loss!

E - glad to hear that Kelly is doing well after the earring malfunction


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Oh Paula! 

ok. Deep breath. You most definitely have come a very long way.  And I have 100% confidence that while this setback is disheartening, it is temporary.  You are an incredible woman who is doing amazing things both personally & professionally.  That can be a lot of pressure on one gal.  I'm willing to bet that has something to do with it.  Hang tough.  I'm sure it will all come back together again real soon.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Holy He!!.  That was a lot to catch up on.
> 
> *Food.  I eat it. Not slowly and with purpose.  I shove it in and head out.  I'm sure you're all much better than me.*
> 
> Kelly - job prospects?  Life on the dole?  How's it going, chica?
> 
> E - Kelly's earring.  HOMG.
> 
> Lisa - How was Jean's birthday?
> 
> Jo - awesome on the run!!!
> 
> Meg - awesome on the loss!!!
> 
> Paula - did you weigh in?
> 
> Work is kinda stressful.  New employee still very very eh.  I spend half my day documenting the stuff she messes up.
> 
> Lost 1lbs this week - feel that's huge and awesome.
> 
> Major storm coming.  Must go run for two hours.  Catch you later!!!!!
> 
> 
> xoxo!



Liz.  Fantastic on the loss.  

On the bold. I doubt it.  I have never ever used a slow down technique but I'm so out of control around an emotional issue that I can't get my brain around I've got to try something.  So there is no doing well with not shoving here.  Just really trying.  

Jean - I made her breakfast.  Poor thing.   

And then I screwed up dinner at her favourite place b/c it's at the mountain and we've always gone off season - and if on not on a weekend ski night -and didn't think about reservations. We've never made them there ever.  

 Every place was booked solid. We were both shocked.   People rocking the hill.  We got in one place but at a bar table.  She had fun.  We shared steak.  

 She's a loner Liz.  Really.  Doesn't seem like one, eh?  Lots of friends but a loner.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Great job on the loss, Liz!
> 
> And by the way, Liz is texting me right now...from the TM!  WHILE she is doing her 9 miles.  HI LAR IOUS.  She is 4 miles in right now and powering through because she is worried that the gym is going to close due to a storm.
> 
> 16 miles on the bike done....nice and easy.  No pain.



!6 miles!  MFer.  



poppinspal said:


> *E*- I'm glad things went well at the doctors. The hole should close up relatively quickly. I love the Jordan's furniture in Reading, it's about 20 minutes from my house. You going to brave the snow to come down tomorrow?
> 
> *Kat*- I'm a super slow eater, I tend to always be the last one sitting at the dinner table. In fact there have been more then a few times everyone got up not realizing I was still eating.
> 
> *Liz*- Hey a pound is great! Great job!
> 
> *Lisa*- I've been really looking forward to the Olympics. I obviously love watching the hockey but I really enjoy watching many of the sports. I think the mascot is kind of cute, I like it.
> 
> My work is closing at one tomorrow due to this impending snow storm. I typically put together some sort of Valentines gift for my friends so I'm going to use my extra time to do that. I'm excited!
> 
> And I just need someone to explain to me how I can be kicking butt with workouts and weight loss, even going back to school but I cannot make myself walk away from guys who don't deserve me. I have confidence back, what is wrong with me? There's a reason I pushed a guy from my life but a few sweet words and he's back in. Ugh I'm fighting a mental battle with myself about this. Sorry I had to share.



Well Megan - I hear you.  Sometimes I think it's about really meeting someone who loves with the heart AND actions and then the difference is so apparent - so blatant - that the other love is easier to turn away from - the other being the words - the attraction but the actions not supporting either.  It's hard, eh?  It's hard.  

I've been very lucky.  Very fortunate.  I've only loved one a$$.  Not bad.  I should say only one a$$ loved me b/c I've never gone after a soul - they've all hit me with a frying pan a few times.  I'm a little dense.  

And the first real love for me didn't come until I was in my early twenties.  I tell you - God saved my a$$ because I would have let people walk all over me if anyone showed interest earlier.  
It's hard.    It's so hard.  





goofyfan-12 said:


> I am hiding...  I gained 2.8 freaking pounds.  That is the fourth week in a row of gains and I am up to 5 pounds at this point.
> 
> I am behind worried at this point.  I feel so out of control that all I wanted to do was cry at my appointment.  I spent way too much time and effort to lose those 80 pounds that I am at a total loss as to why I feel like I am throwing it all away at this point.  For whatever reason I just keep shoving food in my mouth with wreckless abandon.
> 
> It is all so frustrating.  OK I am going to step away from the edge of the cliff now and to quote Scarlett O'Hara - tomorrow is another day right?
> 
> Liz - awesome news about the loss!
> 
> E - glad to hear that Kelly is doing well after the earring malfunction



Paula.  Paula.  

Did you catch my post asking about your work hour change?  And how it might be affecting things.

Paula - hang on.  I'm in the same place.  Yes I lost last week but if I had been on scale before that I would have posted consectutive gains.  But I know that doesn't help.  

You're scared and I understand that.  That's what I'm trying to say.    

I don't know if you believe in such things - but are you open to asking for the answer before you go to bed one night.  I've had dreams that have had a huge impact on my life.  And sometimes just knowledge out of nowhere.  

Or play this with yourself.  IF you could answer what the issue is right now what would you say (without judging what comes out of your mouth).  

Sorry if this is all out there but it has had merit for me.   

Please concentrate on all the weight you've lost.  Do not ever lose sight of your accomplishments Paula.  

Regardless, I hear you and I'm sorry that you are struggling.  But look at your strength to keep on it and posting here.  HUGE strength.  HUGE.

And not to mention that you saved our a$$es when you inspired us when so many of us were off and you were on.  So it's our turn now to support you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - has this been happening since the change you made with Jesse's training?  

I know pulling at strings here because you say it's about eating/emotions but I so feel for you.  

What about work changes?


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> Paula - has this been happening since the change you made with Jesse's training?
> 
> I know pulling at strings here because you say it's about eating/emotions but I so feel for you.
> 
> What about work changes?



Lisa - the change at work was really only for one m
night so I doubt it was that.  Now, do I have a ton more stress going on at work - yup!!!  The workouts have been going well, but I can't say that I lobe the half hour sessions.  I don't think I am working out as hard.  I am planning on reevaluating that after the race.  Right now,I just want the race over with so I can get my life back to normal.  I miss my bike, I miss spin class and am really dreading the marathon training at this point,


----------



## goofyfan-12

I am convinced that this is a food thing and not am exercise thing.  Can you imagine how I would be balooning up if I wasn't working out?  That is a terrifying thought.

I will get back on track!  I will.  I just may need some help to pro me up for a while...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hmm. I'm lying here in the bath with my hardcore bleeding heel and although the high is still there, I know what you feel, Paula. 

I was the rockstar. I lost big, setbacks, sure, but minor. I got to 80lbs and my head just didn't catch up. I was the poster child for my program just like you are. Totally. I so so get it. 

I sure as f@ck don't want you to resolve it the way I did. 5lbs, 10lbs, 40lbs back on. So let me see where I went wrong. 

Pressure. I felt it. From everyone who told me I looked good or exclaimed over me or held me up as example. Shame. Because I was human and not perfect. Disappointment and anger with myself. And oh yes. I never felt, 80 down, that I was enough. Thin enough, good enough, you name it. I swear I had more confidence before the massive loss. I didn't know who I was after that 80 lb. 

I don't know if you feel any of that. But if you do, let's talk. I've got a snow day and a clear deck for the next two or three days. I've got some ideas about what could have worked for me. But I just didn't know how much it was about my head and not my body.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Liz- there is not a doubt in my mind that this is in my head and of my own doing.  No one is forcing me to eat.  I am open to ideas and words of wisdom.  I am leaving work early for an eye doctor's appointment so I may reach out after that.

Thanks for all the support everyone!  What would I do without you all?  Oh yeah - I would be eating my way through the contents of my kitchen...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Paula - you totally deserve the support, and every other good thing that happens to you.  

Lisa - Thank you for retelling the Jean birthday story.  I so appreciate it.  Not having my lappie means I miss some things.  This desk is just not super comfortable and I kind of have to get on and off.  I need to set it up so I don't get a crick in my neck every time I go on the computer! So thank you! 


So I did my 9 miles yesterday. On the treadmill, just as the snow storm started.  The first 4 were awesome. Just sub a 15 min mile.  The last 5 were challenging.  Treadmills do not like to go for more than an hour, so I had to hop and hop back. I lost some time on that, and some miles.  Which sucked! I took one bathroom break. I tried some Gu flavors.  I got kicked out of the gym - closed it, actually - when I was 8.5 plus.  I figure I was less than a half mile from finishing but slightly more than a quarter.  I totally could have done it!  Darn gym closing!

When I got home, I found that I'd bled through my sock - onto my sneaker.  The whole back of my sneaker, inside and out. I really should have taken a picture of it. There was a TON.  I just soaked paper towels in super cold water and blotted until it was almost gone.  Now there's a small stain, but honestly, it looked like I'd cut my foot.  I was shocked when I took it off.  Nick was shocked!  

I have an open blister, but nothing that hurts or that I noticed.  I soaked in Epsom salts and ate a late late late dinner of chicken and a salad.  And ordered 5 new pairs of socks and some energy Jelly beans and a water belt.  And then, finally, I went to bed!


----------



## HockeyKat

Water belt.  Do we need one of those?

What did you think of the gu flavors?  I have a chocolate I am thinking of trying out this weekend.

Way to go on the 9 miles!!  Hardcore on the bleeding heel, holy crap.


Paula, .  I don't really have any advice as obviously, I am not the one to ask.    But know that I am thinking of you and here for you whenever you need it.  


Made it to hockey last night even though I was tired and pissy.  I am really glad I did.    Today is another cross-training day as I want to give my shins one more day off from wogging.   Probably elliptical.   

I had an 8AM dentist appt this morning that was pre-empted last night by an 8:30AM meeting request, so off to the gym early.  


I have discovered my new fav after-long-wog snack.  South Beach peanut butter protein bar, 140 cals and 10g protein and goo-oood.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

School was cancelled today due to the predicted snow storm.  It's now after 11:30 am and it has FINALLY started to flurry.  Yes, we're getting flurries.  The rest of the east coast is getting a good snowstorm and we seem to be in some kind of protective bubble. So not fair 


*Paula *- I've been thinking a lot about you today. 

*Liz*- awesome on the 9 miles.  What kind of water belt did you get?  I have a fuel belt and love it.

*Kat *- are the shins feeling better?  Resting them a bit more is probably a very good idea.  I love my water belt because I just must have water available to me at all times.  I'm a sipper. I sip a lot.  If you aren't that much of a water drinker while you run then the water stations will more than likely be plenty for you.

*Erika* - speaking of rest, today is your day off, correct?

*Kelly* - how are things going for you?  I've been thinking a lot about you too!

*Lisa* - what are you doing for exercise these days?  Are you on your interval schedule or something else?

*Ronda* - miss you!  Hope all is well with you & with Sue's mom 

Amy, EE, Megan, Jo, Cathie


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Gu.  I tried Orange Burst.  Gross.  The vanilla bean was okay.  It was frosting like.  I'm not sure Gu is for me.  Texture is important. But it did feel like I had more energy with it than without it.  For real.  I have three more flavors to try.  I didn't eat a whole packets, just tested some out with water.  Major water.

I discovered that I did better hydrated.  Um, duh, I know, but true.   2 liters of water last night.  Darn metric system.  Hmm, what are those bottles in our measurement.  (Sorry, Kelly!)  Okay, they are about 17 oz, rounded up.  So I figure I need about 2.5 liters, which is 84-85 ozs. Yeah, that's a lot of water.  Maybe just 2 liters, because not all the bottles were filled.  My belt is 48 oz. That's as big as I could find.  I bought the one Nancy told me to ages ago.  Fuel Belt, 48 ozs of water.  Does the race make up for this with water stops?  

Kat - WTG on hockey.  Good for you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lots to comment on!  I think I will do it one at a time, you know, Lisa-style!  

First though, I am home.  Yes, the storm kept me home from my furniture shopping expedition to Boston.  We are only getting 2-4" here, but Boston is getting 8 - 12".  So home it is.  (Hope you are ok, Meg!)

And catch this--I had my whole schedule cleared for today, right?  I was planning on being gone all day, so I have nothing on my agenda.  So, once the kids were on the bus and I took care of a few things around the house, I took a NAP!  YES, me!  For almost 2 hours!  I have been sleeping poorly all week.  This is huge for me, for those that don't know.  I only sleep 4-5 hours a night and I don't nap.  But it caught up with me, I was tired as hell, and so I slept!

And I am still not working out today.  It is a rest day and I am going to do just that.  But I am  more worried now than before.  I haven't run in a few days and my IT band hurts more today than it has in the past 2 weeks.  Definitely pain now and not just annoying.  So I have to call Michael and schedule a massage...or ask his advice as to what else I should do.

Jeff leaves for Singapore and Taipei again in 11 days, so today's rest will be all I get until after he leaves.  So I am taking it.    Victory.

Ok, now for individual responses....


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I'm so glad you took a nap!!!  And PLEASE take care of your IT band!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Gu.  I tried Orange Burst.  Gross.  The vanilla bean was okay.
> 
> *Vanilla and banana have been my typcial fave's.  Not overly "flavored", but when I'm in the midst of a workout I need bland.*
> 
> I bought the one Nancy told me to ages ago.  Fuel Belt, 48 ozs of water.  Does the race make up for this with water stops?



There are plenty of water stops for those who prefer to get their drinks every few miles.  In the past, I skipped water stops entirely because I had the belt.  For the full marathon I did stop at one water station and refilled my bottles.  Worked well for me.  But, like so many other things in life, it's all a matter of personal preference!


*E -* glad to hear you are resting today


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula--You have already received all of the words I was going to say and more.  Ups and downs are bound to happen on a journey this long.  But you, my friend, amaze me.  Really.  Time for a story--

A while ago, maybe a few months, I don't know.  I was talking with Jeff about all of you.  And explaining how much strength and support I find here, in addition to the fun.  And he asked me who I was most inspired by.  Instantly, I said Paula.  So he asked which one you were and I gave him your back story.  He was sort of confused and asked why I would be inspired by someone who had well over 100 pounds to lose and I only had 20, why would I find that inspiring.  

So here it is.  You don't give up.  Good things happen, bad things happen, stress happens, job crap happens, and you just keep going.  It amazes me!  Also, the fact that you set out to do this in the first place is awe-inspiring.  Because, really, I KNOW myself.  And I know that if I had 100+ pounds to lose, I would be at the surgeon's office in a nanosecond begging for gastric bypass.  I don't have the level of commitment to do this for the long haul the way you do.  (For any lurkers reading, please don't think that I mean that having the surgery is some form of cop-out.  It is its own battle and struggle, I realize.)  

Time and time again I have watched you set a goal and then work your a$$ off to achieve it.  You said, "I want to do a bike race."  So you went out and freaking bought a bike and trained and did the race.  Then you said, "I want to start working out, but I really don't know what to do."  So you hired a trainer and willingly go in and get your a$$ kicked several times a week.  Then you said, "I want to do a Half Marathon."  And here you are again--training for it and not missing a step.

That is YOU.  You're the one who has done all of that.  And anyone who isn't inspired by you is insane.

So, I don't have the words that will get you back on track and moving forward again, but please...look BACK.  See what you have already done.  And maybe by looking back you can then move forward.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LIZ--totally hard core rock star with the bloody heel!  Now you see what distance runners lose toe nails!  So proud of you and your 9-miler!  Getting kicked out of the gym - awesome!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

KAT--yes, those bars are YUM - O.  I don't eat them anymore since I am counting points, etc. but I used to eat them for a protein burst and I miss them.  I should go back and figure out the points.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Time and time again I have watched you set a goal and then work your a$$ off to achieve it.  You said, "I want to do a bike race."  So you went out and freaking bought a bike and trained and did the race.



WORD. With one correction:  She went out and WON the race.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Word.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> .
> *Kat *- are the shins feeling better?  Resting them a bit more is probably a very good idea.  I love my water belt because I just must have water available to me at all times.  I'm a sipper. I sip a lot.  If you aren't that much of a water drinker while you run then the water stations will more than likely be plenty for you.



They still hurt a bit but seem better.   I did 45 on the elliptical today with no pain, so that's good, but I still "feel" them sometimes, if that makes sense.  

I think last week's debacle with the bad shoes is the cause.   Tomorrow I have a 3 mile wog planned, but I will see how it goes.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Gu.  I tried Orange Burst.  Gross.  The vanilla bean was okay.  It was frosting like.  I'm not sure Gu is for me.  Texture is important. But it did feel like I had more energy with it than without it.  For real.  I have three more flavors to try.  I didn't eat a whole packets, just tested some out with water.  Major water.
> 
> I discovered that I did better hydrated.  Um, duh, I know, but true.   2 liters of water last night.  Darn metric system.  Hmm, what are those bottles in our measurement.  (Sorry, Kelly!)  Okay, they are about 17 oz, rounded up.  So I figure I need about 2.5 liters, which is 84-85 ozs. Yeah, that's a lot of water.  Maybe just 2 liters, because not all the bottles were filled.  My belt is 48 oz. That's as big as I could find.  I bought the one Nancy told me to ages ago.  Fuel Belt, 48 ozs of water.  Does the race make up for this with water stops?
> 
> Kat - WTG on hockey.  Good for you!



Thanks!!

Thanks for the info on the Gus.  I may try my choco one on Sat's long wog.   I don't drink any water during any of my wogs, including the long ones.   I probably need to try it and see what happens.   I never drink during any exercise, as it makes my stomach all sloshy.   I usually do 16-32 oz an hour before, and then 32 oz immediately after.   



I wanted to put this in a separate post but am running to a meeting and don't have the time:  



3DisneyKids said:


> That is YOU.  You're the one who has done all of that.  And anyone who isn't inspired by you is insane.
> 
> So, I don't have the words that will get you back on track and moving forward again, but please...look BACK.  See what you have already done.  And maybe by looking back you can then move forward.



Word.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hmm. I'm lying here in the bath with my hardcore bleeding heel and although the high is still there, I know what you feel, Paula.
> 
> I was the rockstar. I lost big, setbacks, sure, but minor. I got to 80lbs and my head just didn't catch up. I was the poster child for my program just like you are. Totally. I so so get it.
> 
> I sure as f@ck don't want you to resolve it the way I did. 5lbs, 10lbs, 40lbs back on. So let me see where I went wrong.
> 
> Pressure. I felt it. From everyone who told me I looked good or exclaimed over me or held me up as example. Shame. Because I was human and not perfect. Disappointment and anger with myself. And oh yes. I never felt, 80 down, that I was enough. Thin enough, good enough, you name it. I swear I had more confidence before the massive loss. I didn't know who I was after that 80 lb.
> 
> I don't know if you feel any of that. But if you do, let's talk. I've got a snow day and a clear deck for the next two or three days. I've got some ideas about what could have worked for me. But I just didn't know how much it was about my head and not my body.





AKASnowWhite said:


> School was cancelled today due to the predicted snow storm.  It's now after 11:30 am and it has FINALLY started to flurry.  Yes, we're getting flurries.  The rest of the east coast is getting a good snowstorm and we seem to be in some kind of protective bubble. So not fair
> 
> 
> *Paula *- I've been thinking a lot about you today.
> 
> *Liz*- awesome on the 9 miles.  What kind of water belt did you get?  I have a fuel belt and love it.
> 
> *Kat *- are the shins feeling better?  Resting them a bit more is probably a very good idea.  I love my water belt because I just must have water available to me at all times.  I'm a sipper. I sip a lot.  If you aren't that much of a water drinker while you run then the water stations will more than likely be plenty for you.
> 
> *Erika* - speaking of rest, today is your day off, correct?
> 
> *Kelly* - how are things going for you?  I've been thinking a lot about you too!
> 
> *Lisa* - what are you doing for exercise these days?  Are you on your interval schedule or something else?
> 
> *Ronda* - miss you!  Hope all is well with you & with Sue's mom
> 
> Amy, EE, Megan, Jo, Cathie





3DisneyKids said:


> Lots to comment on!  I think I will do it one at a time, you know, Lisa-style!
> 
> First though, I am home.  Yes, the storm kept me home from my furniture shopping expedition to Boston.  We are only getting 2-4" here, but Boston is getting 8 - 12".  So home it is.  (Hope you are ok, Meg!)
> 
> And catch this--I had my whole schedule cleared for today, right?  I was planning on being gone all day, so I have nothing on my agenda.  So, once the kids were on the bus and I took care of a few things around the house, I took a NAP!  YES, me!  For almost 2 hours!  I have been sleeping poorly all week.  This is huge for me, for those that don't know.  I only sleep 4-5 hours a night and I don't nap.  But it caught up with me, I was tired as hell, and so I slept!
> 
> And I am still not working out today.  It is a rest day and I am going to do just that.  But I am  more worried now than before.  I haven't run in a few days and my IT band hurts more today than it has in the past 2 weeks.  Definitely pain now and not just annoying.  So I have to call Michael and schedule a massage...or ask his advice as to what else I should do.
> 
> Jeff leaves for Singapore and Taipei again in 11 days, so today's rest will be all I get until after he leaves.  So I am taking it.    Victory.
> 
> Ok, now for individual responses....



dkfalsdfjl;sdkafjl;. 

Will reply tonight. I'm at computer where the space bar is jamming.  And I'm running out of time. 

 to all!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa!  Please say you can come and play in March!  Please?  Can you, can you can you???  Pretty please?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Houston, we have a problem.  My IT band.  It's bad.  I have truly rested all day.  And yesterday was only bike.  And I didn't run on Monday either (though I did other exercise). And now it has gone from annoying to PAINFUL.  Like, I am limping around my house painful.  OMG, stressing me out!

Have to research and see how many days to take off and have to e-mail my running coach and see what he says.  UGH!


----------



## poppinspal

*Lisa*- I so agree with what you said about loving with heart and actions. I know the difference, I know what I should be looking for but I tend to not believe I'm capable of finding that. I'm not good at going after people who I want so I tend to just... settle for who chases me. And that tends to be people who know me enough to realize I'll do anything for people I consider friends. I wish it were a little easier, just a little. I also wish I knew why I let this guy back into my life when he's already letting me down. 

*E*- We're only now really starting to get snow. Lots of places closed around lunch time because of the storm and the streets have just a dusting right now. I'm glad you're having a day to yourself and a nap! I rarely can get myself to nap but when I can it's the best feeling on earth!

*Liz*- You go girl! 9 miles and you were bleeding, I'm impressed!! 

*Paula*- I don't have any better advice then what these ladies have said. But just knowing you lost so much weight is inspiring! That takes a lot of dedication and self control. I think everything in life has it's good times and bad, eating healthy and weight loss are no different.  THere will be better days and we'll be here for you.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Thanks for all of the support everyone!  I love that we all feel comfortable enough with each other to share our crap in an open and honest way.

It is so easy for me to forget how far I have come in the past two years.  Thank you Erika for reminding me of that.

It is easy for me to forget that there are people I can call on who have gone through this and ask what worked for them and what didn't.  Thank you Liz and Kat - I'll be reaching out to you for help.

It is easy for me to forget that there are others out there that are cheering me on.  Thanks Nancy - you have been one of my biggest cheerleaders and I know that you truly want to know how my week was and what my mom is making for Tuesday night dinner (last night was pork chops and roasted potatoes by the way)

It is easy for me to forget that I am inspiring others.  Meg - thanks for the reminder.  I never think of myself as inspiring others, but I guess I do.  I may not be perfect but I am real and I will take that any day of the week.

It is easy for me to forget that I am strong and will get through this.  I WILL GET THROUGH THIS!

I have come up with the start of a plan - a framework if you will.

1.  I am going to journal for a bit to try and find out why I am eating what I am eating.  That right now may be more important than what or how much I am eating.  I know what to eat and I know how much to eat, but I don't know why I am eating right now.  Time to get educated.

2.  I am going to take the results of the journaling and look at what changes in my diet should be made (beyond how much I am eating - that is the easy part to diagnose right?)

3.  Get through the next month of training and then celebrate the race with friends.

Then I can think about what is next for me.  A lot of little steps will get me just as far as a few big steps right?

Thanks again everyone.  I am feeling better today.  Tomorrow I need to feel a little better than today and keep building on that.


----------



## goofyfan-12

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hmm. I'm lying here in the bath with my hardcore bleeding heel and although the high is still there, I know what you feel, Paula.
> 
> I was the rockstar. I lost big, setbacks, sure, but minor. I got to 80lbs and my head just didn't catch up. I was the poster child for my program just like you are. Totally. I so so get it.
> 
> I sure as f@ck don't want you to resolve it the way I did. 5lbs, 10lbs, 40lbs back on. So let me see where I went wrong.
> 
> Pressure. I felt it. From everyone who told me I looked good or exclaimed over me or held me up as example. Shame. Because I was human and not perfect. Disappointment and anger with myself. And oh yes. I never felt, 80 down, that I was enough. Thin enough, good enough, you name it. I swear I had more confidence before the massive loss. I didn't know who I was after that 80 lb.
> 
> I don't know if you feel any of that. But if you do, let's talk. I've got a snow day and a clear deck for the next two or three days. I've got some ideas about what could have worked for me. But I just didn't know how much it was about my head and not my body.



Liz - I so feel all of this.  I don't want to be the poster child of my extended family.  My parents and my sister have been great, but my aunts and uncles - where do I start.  I am not curing disease, I am not solving the world's problems, I got off my butt and decided to move a little more and got smaller in the process.  Take me off the pedestal already.  It is freaking me out ...

How did you deal with it?  Talk to me sista'


----------



## HockeyKat

Paula, I am going to echo Nancy from earlier, and say thank you for sharing your struggles.   

I need to think through a lot of the things that you are going through right now, so that when I get there again (and I will get there again, no doubt), I don't eat my way through it.  



Meg.  I meant to respond to you earlier about the bad-for-you guy.  I don't have a solution, just some crummy advice.   But, I want you to know that you are strong, and you don't need to take crap from anyone.   

It's all about establishing boundaries about what you are willing to put up with.   He might wind up either a) changing for the better, or b) leaving, but either way you are better off.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Ladies, Long time no Post. Its been crazy this week, kids work ect. I have tried to read the post, but I know I have not read all of them

Meg, sorry about the snow, we just got a bunch here to.

Liz, bleeding heal, OMG!! 

Paula.  I think E said it the best. 

Hi, Lisa & Nancy, Kat

So I did do 3 miles wog today in 41:30. My knee hurts so so bad I am worried that I will not be able to run again this week at all. Its a little swollen too. 

E, I love the story you posted about Paul. As I said before ALL of you inspire me. THANK YOU

Also E, sorry about your little ones earring, I know Alexa (5) would of totally freaked out if that were her. 

Off to weigh in tonight. I am in a bit of an emotional funk, sorry. I don't know why I just am. 

I hope you all have a wonderful night!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hmm. I'm lying here in the bath with my hardcore bleeding heel and although the high is still there, I know what you feel, Paula.
> 
> I was the rockstar. I lost big, setbacks, sure, but minor. I got to 80lbs and my head just didn't catch up. I was the poster child for my program just like you are. Totally. I so so get it.
> 
> I sure as f@ck don't want you to resolve it the way I did. 5lbs, 10lbs, 40lbs back on. So let me see where I went wrong.
> 
> Pressure. I felt it. From everyone who told me I looked good or exclaimed over me or held me up as example. Shame. Because I was human and not perfect. Disappointment and anger with myself. And oh yes. I never felt, 80 down, that I was enough. Thin enough, good enough, you name it. I swear I had more confidence before the massive loss. I didn't know who I was after that 80 lb.
> 
> I don't know if you feel any of that. But if you do, let's talk. I've got a snow day and a clear deck for the next two or three days. I've got some ideas about what could have worked for me. But I just didn't know how much it was about my head and not my body.



I loved this Liz.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> So thank you!
> !



You're welcome.  

She got it!  Just now.  She was so thrilled.  I effed up.  She was near the mail box and I said maybe Li - pulled my tongue back in my mouth.  It was too late.   She ran to the box.  My Liz sent me sumtin'.  My Liz sent me sumtin'.    Lord.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> School was cancelled today due to the predicted snow storm.  It's now after 11:30 am and it has FINALLY started to flurry.  Yes, we're getting flurries.  The rest of the east coast is getting a good snowstorm and we seem to be in some kind of protective bubble. So not fair
> 
> 
> *Paula *- I've been thinking a lot about you today.
> 
> *Liz*- awesome on the 9 miles.  What kind of water belt did you get?  I have a fuel belt and love it.
> 
> *Kat *- are the shins feeling better?  Resting them a bit more is probably a very good idea.  I love my water belt because I just must have water available to me at all times.  I'm a sipper. I sip a lot.  If you aren't that much of a water drinker while you run then the water stations will more than likely be plenty for you.
> 
> *Erika* - speaking of rest, today is your day off, correct?
> 
> *Kelly* - how are things going for you?  I've been thinking a lot about you too!
> 
> *Lisa* - what are you doing for exercise these days?  Are you on your interval schedule or something else?
> 
> *Ronda* - miss you!  Hope all is well with you & with Sue's mom
> 
> Amy, EE, Megan, Jo, Cathie



I haven't exercised for five days or so.  Before that bang on - see below.  Thanks Nancy.  Yes, I was back on intervals  - mine - and back on six days/two off.  My gym membership is almost up for the month.  Already.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *I **took a NAP!  YES, me!  For almost 2 hours!*
> Victory.
> 
> ...



The heavens has parted.  My whole world has changed.  Miracles do occur. They do.  Hallelujah.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Paula--You have already received all of the words I was going to say and more.  Ups and downs are bound to happen on a journey this long.  But you, my friend, amaze me.  Really.  Time for a story--
> 
> A while ago, maybe a few months, I don't know.  I was talking with Jeff about all of you.  And explaining how much strength and support I find here, in addition to the fun.  And he asked me who I was most inspired by.  Instantly, I said Paula.  So he asked which one you were and I gave him your back story.  He was sort of confused and asked why I would be inspired by someone who had well over 100 pounds to lose and I only had 20, why would I find that inspiring.
> 
> So here it is.  You don't give up.  Good things happen, bad things happen, stress happens, job crap happens, and you just keep going.  It amazes me!  Also, the fact that you set out to do this in the first place is awe-inspiring.  Because, really, I KNOW myself.  And I know that if I had 100+ pounds to lose, I would be at the surgeon's office in a nanosecond begging for gastric bypass.  I don't have the level of commitment to do this for the long haul the way you do.  (For any lurkers reading, please don't think that I mean that having the surgery is some form of cop-out.  It is its own battle and struggle, I realize.)
> 
> Time and time again I have watched you set a goal and then work your a$$ off to achieve it.  You said, "I want to do a bike race."  So you went out and freaking bought a bike and trained and did the race.  Then you said, "I want to start working out, but I really don't know what to do."  So you hired a trainer and willingly go in and get your a$$ kicked several times a week.  Then you said, "I want to do a Half Marathon."  And here you are again--training for it and not missing a step.
> 
> That is YOU.  You're the one who has done all of that.  And anyone who isn't inspired by you is insane.
> 
> So, I don't have the words that will get you back on track and moving forward again, but please...look BACK.  See what you have already done.  And maybe by looking back you can then move forward.



This is so beautiful and so true.  






3DisneyKids said:


> Houston, we have a problem.  My IT band.  It's bad.  I have truly rested all day.  And yesterday was only bike.  And I didn't run on Monday either (though I did other exercise). And now it has gone from annoying to PAINFUL.  Like, I am limping around my house painful.  OMG, stressing me out!
> 
> Have to research and see how many days to take off and have to e-mail my running coach and see what he says.  UGH!



Hope it gets better Erika.

You too Kat. 



poppinspal said:


> *Lisa*- I so agree with what you said about loving with heart and actions. I know the difference, I know what I should be looking for but I tend to not believe I'm capable of finding that. I'm not good at going after people who I want so I tend to just... settle for who chases me. And that tends to be people who know me enough to realize I'll do anything for people I consider friends. I wish it were a little easier, just a little. I also wish I knew why I let this guy back into my life when he's already letting me down.
> 
> *E*- We're only now really starting to get snow. Lots of places closed around lunch time because of the storm and the streets have just a dusting right now. I'm glad you're having a day to yourself and a nap! I rarely can get myself to nap but when I can it's the best feeling on earth!
> 
> *Liz*- You go girl! 9 miles and you were bleeding, I'm impressed!!
> 
> *Paula*- I don't have any better advice then what these ladies have said. But just knowing you lost so much weight is inspiring! That takes a lot of dedication and self control. I think everything in life has it's good times and bad, eating healthy and weight loss are no different.  THere will be better days and we'll be here for you.



Megan - it's so hard.  It really is.  Love.  Relationships.  Not losing yourself in another.  Balancing love with being treated properly.  Because noone deserves to be treated poorly.  You certainly don't - but you already know that.  So it's just about choices at this point.  I'm babbling Megan - sorry.  

I said to my nieces once.  Guys, just because you love someone - it's love - that's wonderful  -  but love doesn't always mean that they are good for you ie. the right person for you.  Just remember that.

One said, "Yes Auntie Lisa - I've seen it in action MANY times".   So smart.  It sucks that she's seen it in action though.  But smart.  





goofyfan-12 said:


> Thanks for all of the support everyone!  I love that we all feel comfortable enough with each other to share our crap in an open and honest way.
> 
> It is so easy for me to forget how far I have come in the past two years.  Thank you Erika for reminding me of that.
> 
> It is easy for me to forget that there are people I can call on who have gone through this and ask what worked for them and what didn't.  Thank you Liz and Kat - I'll be reaching out to you for help.
> 
> It is easy for me to forget that there are others out there that are cheering me on.  Thanks Nancy - you have been one of my biggest cheerleaders and I know that you truly want to know how my week was and what my mom is making for Tuesday night dinner (last night was pork chops and roasted potatoes by the way)
> 
> *It is easy for me to forget that I am inspiring others.*  Meg - thanks for the reminder.  I never think of myself as inspiring others, but I guess I do.  I may not be perfect but I am real and I will take that any day of the week.
> 
> It is easy for me to forget that I am strong and will get through this.  I WILL GET THROUGH THIS!
> 
> I have come up with the start of a plan - a framework if you will.
> 
> 1.  I am going to journal for a bit to try and find out why I am eating what I am eating.  That right now may be more important than what or how much I am eating.  I know what to eat and I know how much to eat, but I don't know why I am eating right now.  Time to get educated.
> 
> 2.  I am going to take the results of the journaling and look at what changes in my diet should be made (beyond how much I am eating - that is the easy part to diagnose right?)
> 
> 3.  Get through the next month of training and then celebrate the race with friends.
> 
> Then I can think about what is next for me.  A lot of little steps will get me just as far as a few big steps right?
> 
> Thanks again everyone.  I am feeling better today.  Tomorrow I need to feel a little better than today and keep building on that.



It's so true.  You inspire me to no end.  Mostly for your lack of bs to yourself by always showing up and just doing.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Liz - I so feel all of this.  I don't want to be the poster child of my extended family.  My parents and my sister have been great, but my aunts and uncles - where do I start.  I am not curing disease, I am not solving the world's problems, I got off my butt and decided to move a little more and got smaller in the process.  Take me off the pedestal already.  It is freaking me out ...
> 
> How did you deal with it?  Talk to me sista'



I hear you Paula.  But they see it as something huge because it is Paula.  We have no idea how we impact others' lives and then it carries on from there.  We have no idea.  When did I get pompous?  

I know it brings you pressure.  I know.  I hear you.  But from the other side - it is a big deal to them. IT IS.   It shows them strength and dedication in action.  Not just moving a little more and getting smaller.  

The world works in small ways.  Really.  From one to another and works like that.  And that is huge.  As big as curing diseases.  

Are you worried that because they are in awe that they will judge you if you fail a bit?  Is that the emotion of it?  

I'm beginning to wonder if you're petrified of standing in your own glory.  Your own light Paula.  To be seen fully. Stop it.  I wonder if you've gotten to that weight where you can see what's coming and you're not comfortable.  I don't believe for an instance that you got to your weight just by overeating or bad habits ( I doubt you do either - I'm just rambling).  It has to be a problem with being seen or something in that area.  

Oh Lord - I'll probably regret that last paragraph.    You guys have to realize that it takes a  lot of vulnerability to write such things and take chances with your thinking I'm crazy.  .  I don't live in courage.  

You already do it with your career.  Now it's time to do it with your body as well.  It's time Paula.  To be seen in every sense.  

I better shut up now.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa... for all of it.  For feeling it and owning it and then sharing it.  I am glad we can be here for you in at least that one way.  And yes, it is his medical issue and I respect that you want to respect that and delete it later.  Good call.

And listen, girly, I know you aren't saying "hey, look at me," but here's the thing--you DESERVE to be looked at.  You are so amazing, caring, giving, loving--all of it.  You make the world a better place.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Houston, we have a problem.  My IT band.  It's bad.  I have truly rested all day.



*Oh crap!  My issues are, well, annoying.  But I can deal with "annoying". Painful is totally not cool.  Keep me updated, k?  I have absolutely no problem picking Erins brain as well for stretches, etc.  But one thing I do know for sure is she will tell you to rest it.  For several days straight.  Complete.Rest. no running, no biking, no elliptical.*





poppinspal said:


> I know what I should be looking for but I tend to not believe I'm capable of finding that. I'm not good at going after people who I want so I tend to just... settle for who chases me.



*Megan. Don't make me give you a virtual head-slap  Seriously.  You are too awesome for a less-than-worthy guy.  Believe it.  I totally do.*



goofyfan-12 said:


> Thanks for all of the support everyone!



*Anytime, Paula.   How was your workout tonight?*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Off to weigh in tonight. I am in a bit of an emotional funk, sorry. I don't know why I just am.



*How was the weigh in Jo?  And the knee!  Be nice to it.  You need it to carry you thru your 5K.  I'd give it ice, advil and a bit of TLC.*



lisaviolet said:


> Yes, I was back on intervals  - mine - and back on six days/two off.  My gym membership is almost up for the month.  Already.



*So, was this a trial membership?  are you going to continue there?

 On the rest.  You are one freakin' amazing woman.  I hope you realize that.

And question: have you ever considered being a Big Sister/Mentor?  There are a load of young people out there who could seriously benefit from a fabulous person like you.*


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> ," but here's the thing--you DESERVE to be looked at.  You are so amazing, caring, giving, loving--all of it.  You make the world a better place.



Thanks in general Erika.  Hopefully, just not keeping it in will change some anxiety or whatever is going on with me suddenly.  Hopefully, something will shift.   Because quite frankly I'm getting tired of this working/not working behaviour.  Enough.  But I've been very shocked the last few weeks of how intensely this has impacted me. And perplexed.  

Once again, it's not about him or the possibilities.  It's about me.  I don't really live in some ways.  Sounds dramatic.  But it's the the truth.  

And as for what I pasted from you.  Don't think that didn't come to me as I accused Paula of not wanting to be seen.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh crap!  My issues are, well, annoying.  But I can deal with "annoying". Painful is totally not cool.  Keep me updated, k?  I have absolutely no problem picking Erins brain as well for stretches, etc.  But one thing I do know for sure is she will tell you to rest it.  For several days straight.  Complete.Rest. no running, no biking, no elliptical.*
> 
> *Of course she'll say to rest it.    REST IT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Megan. Don't make me give you a virtual head-slap  Seriously.  You are too awesome for a less-than-worthy guy.  Believe it.  I totally do.*
> 
> *Yes, well said.  What she said Megan.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, was this a trial membership?  are you going to continue there?
> 
> On the rest.  You are one freakin' amazing woman.  I hope you realize that.
> 
> And question: have you ever considered being a Big Sister/Mentor?  There are a load of young people out there who could seriously benefit from a fabulous person like you.*



On the membership I chose to pay month to month.  And therefore it's expensive as he!! - $70.  I really can't afford it. Work has been very slow.   But then again I can't afford to turn into some kind of shut in either.  Sighing.  

Thanks on #2.  Back at you.

And the last - oh the last. Thank you.  But - no.  You know why Nancy?  And this is going to sound AWFUL  But here I go. I've spent my entire life giving to those who needed me.  I worked in a high school.  And loved them up.  Between Jean and I - I have ten nieces and nephews and have given them everything.  This in return has given me great joy. And great peace.  It fueled me for most of my life.  My first niece came at fifteen.   But I mourn now Nancy.  I don't know if it's my age or what the eff is going on with me.  God I should stop typing.  But I need to figure out how to take before I give again.  Not take but you know what I mean.  I've spent my entire life watching everyone live.  Okay, I really need to shut up.  Effin' crying.  It's complicated.

You know Oprah talked to pedophiles on Monday's show.  One said that he knew now that "he definitely killed who she would have been".  It hit me hard - as it did Oprah.  Of course I have a life.  Of course I have choices.  Of course I should be grateful for everything that I have in this world.  Of course many of had it much much worse.  I know that. It's not about gratefulness.   But I think I'm going through some kind of mourning period of what would have been.  Or what I perceive what would have been.  You know when I was four or five I used to put on shows.  PUT ON SHOWS.  Set all the chairs up.  Demanded everyone to be seated.  So pleased to be ssen. thrived in that area.   Think Erika's Kelly.  That was me.  I'm so far from that.  So far.  I can't even imagine that's who I was - it's only because I have the pictures and can vaguely remember my loving being on show.  But it's foreign to me.  I am introverted adult that refuses to claim life. That's it.  I'm so ready to save a life but not ready to claim one - MY OWN.   And that's wrong and it has to change.  I'm at a crossroads - that's for sure.  At a critical crossroads.  

Oh Lord let's see how long I can keep this sh!t on here.  I had no idea all that was there.  

I think you just moved a huge block Nancy with a simple thoughtful question and Eirka calling me out  thank you.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, .   You are an amazing, wonderful person.   If there is anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I think you just moved a huge block Nancy with a simple thoughtful question and Eirka calling me out  thank you.



Well, I hope you know just how fabulous a person I truly believe you are.


----------



## poppinspal

lisaviolet said:


> Megan - it's so hard.  It really is.  Love.  Relationships.  Not losing yourself in another.  Balancing love with being treated properly.  Because noone deserves to be treated poorly.  You certainly don't - but you already know that.  So it's just about choices at this point.  I'm babbling Megan - sorry.
> 
> I said to my nieces once.  Guys, just because you love someone - it's love - that's wonderful  -  but love doesn't always mean that they are good for you ie. the right person for you.  Just remember that.
> 
> One said, "Yes Auntie Lisa - I've seen it in action MANY times".   So smart.  It sucks that she's seen it in action though.  But smart.



Lisa- This babbling... I need it. This is the most I've opened up about something that's really weighing on me. I know everything you're telling me, I'd tell someone in my position the exact same thing, the problem is... I can't do it. I know what I deserve, I know what I want but I neglect the confidence to go after it. I made some mistakes in my life and somewhere along the line I convinced myself that it means I have to settle, that I can't do better. It's horrible but there it is and I think that's the first time I've said it.

Now as for you... I want you to know you're an inspiration. It is so nice to know that there are genuinely  good people in the world. I feel like you're making me a better person just by sharing your life with me. I feel like I should say more but there aren't enough words to express how amazing you are.


----------



## poppinspal

*Kat*- That's not bad advice, it's great advice. And having people who will listen to me whine about this really helps. I always feel more myself after hockey so I'm really looking forward to playing tomorrow. 

*Paula*- You are real person and real people aren't perfect but I think that's even more inspiring. You're real and like the rest of us you have flaws but you are taking control of your life. I'll remind you as often as I have to that you're an inspiration to people. 

*E*- Glad you rested today if it's bothering you that much. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you're better soon! 

*Nancy*- No virtual head-slap needed yet... yet. I'm trying to get myself together. 

Hey Jo!!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> I hear you Paula.  But they see it as something huge because it is Paula.  We have no idea how we impact others' lives and then it carries on from there.  We have no idea.  When did I get pompous?
> 
> I know it brings you pressure.  I know.  I hear you.  But from the other side - it is a big deal to them. IT IS.   It shows them strength and dedication in action.  Not just moving a little more and getting smaller.
> 
> The world works in small ways.  Really.  From one to another and works like that.  And that is huge.  As big as curing diseases.
> 
> Are you worried that because they are in awe that they will judge you if you fail a bit?  Is that the emotion of it?
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if you're petrified of standing in your own glory.  Your own light Paula.  To be seen fully. Stop it.  I wonder if you've gotten to that weight where you can see what's coming and you're not comfortable.  I don't believe for an instance that you got to your weight just by overeating or bad habits ( I doubt you do either - I'm just rambling).  It has to be a problem with being seen or something in that area.
> 
> Oh Lord - I'll probably regret that last paragraph.    You guys have to realize that it takes a  lot of vulnerability to write such things and take chances with your thinking I'm crazy.  .  I don't live in courage.
> 
> You already do it with your career.  Now it's time to do it with your body as well.  It's time Paula.  To be seen in every sense.
> 
> I better shut up now.



Lisa - first off major hugs coming your way....   I don't think there is a right way or a wrong way to dea with what you are dealing with, but whatever feelings you are having or however you choose to deal with them, it is fine.  You are entitled to them.  Again, sending hugs and good vibes your way.

As for the paragraph that you think you will regret - don't!  I have heard this before and typically run like heck from the topic.  Professionally, I have no issues putting myself out there.  Personally, I run like mad away from it.  I am just not comfortable there.  I am confident at work and a mess outside of it.  Even Jesse picked up on that when he somehow became a dating coach as well as my trainer - how did that happen?    I am working on improving my confidence outside of work, but am not quite there yet.


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> *Kat*- That's not bad advice, it's great advice. And having people who will listen to me whine about this really helps. I always feel more myself after hockey so I'm really looking forward to playing tomorrow.
> 
> *Paula*- You are real person and real people aren't perfect but I think that's even more inspiring. You're real and like the rest of us you have flaws but you are taking control of your life. I'll remind you as often as I have to that you're an inspiration to people.
> 
> *E*- Glad you rested today if it's bothering you that much. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you're better soon!
> 
> *Nancy*- No virtual head-slap needed yet... yet. I'm trying to get myself together.
> 
> Hey Jo!!!



Meg - thanks...  Promise me that you won't settle for whoever chases you.  That never ends well and you are too awesome for just anyone.  Hang in there!  I feel your pain, but this is one area where settling just won't due.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh crap!  My issues are, well, annoying.  But I can deal with "annoying". Painful is totally not cool.  Keep me updated, k?  I have absolutely no problem picking Erins brain as well for stretches, etc.  But one thing I do know for sure is she will tell you to rest it.  For several days straight.  Complete.Rest. no running, no biking, no elliptical.*



Exactly, Nancy.  Annoying I can deal with.  But today it was out and out pain.  No denying it anymore.  I am freaking out a bit (ok A LOT) and not being able to run or do any cardio for several days.  OMG, freaking!

Meg--thanks for sharing what you did.  And you know, I think so many women feel like that.  I don't have any magic words for you, but please know that you can process all of that here if it will help.  Sure, this is a weight loss thread, but really, we talk about it all (as I am sure you've figured out already!   )  So just spew it out--it really helps bring clarity to situations.

As it just did, seemingly, for LISA!  Honey, that was a great post and I think a big breakthrough for you.  And insightful, too.  I always see you as SO full of life!  But yes, you deny yourself parts of life, too.  And I think it is really healthy and important to mourn what might have been.  Not to live for what might have been, as that is on the unhealthy side--but to acknowledge it, grieve it, and then in time let it go.  Honestly, none of us know the plans that are in store for us.  This may all be for some reason.  Here's an example--you may be destined to find a man who has children already and maybe some tragedy happened--they lost their mom or something--and they need, truly need, YOU in their lives, with all of your boundless love and acceptance of others and nurturing spirit.  So yes, mourn what could have been while being open to what is yet to come.  Because what is yet to come, well, could just be incredible.  Right?

Paula!  Kudos to you for processing so much stuff these past few days as well!  WOW!  We really went through a lot this week, didn't we?  

I have stuff going on here as well, not personal like this, but looks like yet another major job shift for Jeff.  But I'll get into that later this week.  No time or energy now.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - I laughed at Jesse. Just smiled.   That's cute. 

 Well you've trumped me - cause I'm a mess at both.    I need to leave my job but have such a fear of interviews (umm being seen) I stay.  

Thank you for putting all your stuff out there Paula.  It really helped me.  And may I remind you again - I've seen you at goal.    Seen it.  Don't make me a lunatic.  

Kat  and Nancy -   Thank you to you both.  I'm a mess right now and wanted to avoid coming back on here because I feel so vulnerable.  I bawled most of the night.  I guess that means something's shifted.    Got to laugh.  Got to.  If I'm bawling I simply can't eat at the same time.    Tears out - less food in - for me anyway.  

Megan - I think that's huge.  Huge that your at the stage where you're admitting it.  Stating it.   Some just go on and deny.  So huge step.  We can all tell you  - brilliant Paula by the way - perfectly said.  But I know from my experience something just has to shift within you.  And it will.  At some point you'll shift.  I was still taking sh!t from someone I loved up until a few years ago.  And I'm 42.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Exactly, Nancy.  Annoying I can deal with. *Frustrating for sure.  *
> But today it was out and out pain.  No denying it anymore.  I am freaking out a bit (ok A LOT) and not being able to run or do any cardio for several days. *I can imagine.  * OMG, freaking!
> 
> Meg--thanks for sharing what you did.  And you know, I think so many women feel like that.  I don't have any magic words for you, but please know that you can process all of that here if it will help.  Sure, this is a weight loss thread,*It really is Megan.  Smiling.  * but really, we talk about it all (as I am sure you've figured out already!   )  So just spew it out--it really helps bring clarity to situations.
> 
> As it just did, seemingly, for LISA!  Honey, that was a great post and I think a big breakthrough for you. *Yes, I couldn't put my finger on it.  Not that I was giving it great thought - really Cutie I wasn't!!  I think feeling like you can't breathe properly is a strong sign something's up.  * And insightful, too.  I always see you as SO full of life!  But yes, you deny yourself parts of life, too. *Yeah, I'm puzzle like that. I look like that.  But like to watch others live.  I know strange and I'm stopping it this year.   * And I think it is really healthy and important to mourn what might have been.  Not to live for what might have been, as that is on the unhealthy side *Agreed. It's done. No changing.  *--but to acknowledge it, grieve it, and then in time let it go.  Honestly, none of us know the plans that are in store for us.  This may all be for some reason.  Here's an example--you may be destined to find a man who has children already and maybe some tragedy happened--they lost their mom or something--and they need, truly need, YOU in their lives, with all of your boundless love and acceptance of others and nurturing spirit. *Well that was a nice example.  Not the mother dying but you know what I mean.  It's nice to think someone's'something's waiting for me to show up.  * So yes, mourn what could have been while being open to what is yet to come.  Because what is yet to come, well, could just be incredible.  Right?
> 
> 
> *Right Erika!  *
> 
> Paula!  Kudos to you for processing so much stuff these past few days as well!  WOW!  We really went through a lot this week, didn't we?
> 
> *It's like our very own pinball game.  *
> 
> I have stuff going on here as well, not personal like this, but looks like yet another major job shift for Jeff.  But I'll get into that later this week.  No time or energy now.




*Now you know my ears are perking.  Exciting.  I'm hoping.  *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning!



SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly - job prospects?  Life on the dole?  How's it going, chica?





AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kelly* - how are things going for you?  I've been thinking a lot about you too!



Jobs prospects - Ive sent off around 11 applications, registered with some employment agencies and now Im just playing the waiting game. The closing dates for the jobs are in the next week or two so hopefully I'll get some interviews!

Finding it hard at the minute to stay positive - the reason being that the office is still open until Feb 20th, so its business as usual until then, but obviously all the staff are finding it hard, and it just seems that day after day we are having the same conversations and all scrambling for jobs. Hard at the minute.



3DisneyKids said:


> I took a NAP!  YES, me!  For almost 2 hours!



 A NAP!! Erika, I don't think Ive ever seen you type these words! Naps are good! 
Im glad Kelly's ear is doing ok, sounds like such a pain! I loved how Cammie helped 

*PAULA* - I can't say the words any better that Erika, Nancy, Liz and everyone so I will just say you inspire me. Every day. And you rock.

*LIZ* - Awesome on the loss 

*MEG* - You deserve so much better than a loser 

*LISA* - Your posts make me smile, every single day 

*KAT* - Glee - its getting so awesome! Also on Tuesday night they are showing the first part of CSI Trilogy?! Have you seen this, is it awesome? I love the idea of everyone together!

*EVERYONE* - Hi 
I know there is a ton I've missed and I do apologise! Its just weird here at the minute but I am checking in every single day 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## 3DisneyKids

KELLY!  So thrilled to hear from you as I have been thinking about you!  I can only imagine that the office is a dreary place to be right now.  Hang in there!  I wish there was something I could do to help.  But honestly, your personality is so FUN and open--I am sure that you do well on interviews!

JO--did you get to weigh in this week and I missed it?  Could be, I'm not all there at the moment.

Everyone else--wake up, sunshines!  Another day!  Let's kick its a$$!

GOALS:

Water
Track
Call running coach to schedule a massage and discuss IT issue
Research IT Band treatment


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> KELLY!  So thrilled to hear from you as I have been thinking about you!  I can only imagine that the office is a dreary place to be right now.  Hang in there!  I wish there was something I could do to help.  But honestly, your personality is so FUN and open--I am sure that you do well on interviews!




Thanks Erika! 
I have to admit, I did shy away from posting for a few days because I didn't want to bring everyone down, but Im back now and things are looking up!

Ive just had an email offering me a telephone interview on Sunday morning, which will determine if I get through to the NEXT stage of interviewing so I have agreed to that so hopefully things are turning around!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!!!  

I'm going into work today - delayed opening.  Emily is home today again, which means she won't be back in school until WEDNESDAY. OMG.  Nick is working from home today, taking off Friday and Monday.  I'm taking off Tuesday.  Tonight the inlaws leave for Vancouver - they are staying with our good friends Rob and Richelle.  Olympics.  They bought opening ceremonies tickets.  They cost about what my WDW trip will.   And my parents are in FL until April, so no built in child sitters!

Anyhoo.

Paula - How did I deal with it?  I felt shame and pressure and I ate.  Yep.  Bad dealing.  I had a skinny body, toned, but still felt fat.  I swear I obsessed more about how clothes fit me at 162-157 than I do now. Total crazy head.  I'm SURE Erika and Kat saw it.  Although they did put a picture of my hot pink *** on the internet, so maybe you don't want to  use them as a crutch.  Kidding!  Not about the picture.  

Seriously, call me.  After work today?  You can call me on the way home from the gym at night.  Anytime.





poppinspal said:


> Lisa- This babbling... I need it. This is the most I've opened up about something that's really weighing on me. I know everything you're telling me, I'd tell someone in my position the exact same thing, the problem is... *I can't do it*. I know what I deserve, I know what I want but I neglect the confidence to go after it. I made some mistakes in my life and somewhere along the line I convinced myself that it means I have to settle, that I can't do better. It's horrible but there it is and I think that's the first time I've said it.
> 
> *Now as for you... I want you to know you're an inspiration. It is so nice to know that there are genuinely  good people in the world. I feel like you're making me a better person just by sharing your life with me. I feel like I should say more but there aren't enough words to express how amazing you are. *



You CAN do it, Meg.  You can. I swear.  Naming it is HUGE.  Please know the confidence doesn't come from weight loss or fixing your body, but from fixing your perception of yourself. Okay?  You know you can do better and deserve better. You are ten times further along than you think, just by saying this out loud.

And you nailed it on Lisa.  

Lisa.  My love.  There's a lot here.  I hope Jean "got" it.  I promised I'd send her one!  The gym. Yeah, I get it.  Can't be a shut-in!  The deleted part. I missed it.  So i can't comment on that.  But I do know your backstory, and I can make an assumption about a family member.

Erika nailed this, so I really don't need to.  But I DO want to say that all I could think while catching up was, breathing in life, breathing in life.  Now here's where I get woo-woo.  I just want to come up there and sign you up for a yoga session and have them concentrate on lung opening exercises.  Because I so want you to focus on the psychical side of this while you are working on the emotional side.  It's so important.  Heads and minds following bodies and all that.  

Okay. Off to work in the winter wonderland!

Goals:
Track
Do 3 miles in 40 mins because Erika told me to and I do what she says.  
Not bleed into my shoe.


----------



## Ronda93

We're doing great, just busy.  DGF's mother continues rehab.  She is still coming up with scary questions and answers.  She thought DGF lived in California and gives some occasional nonsense answers.  This is new.  She's not wearing her hearing aids and we are hopeful that some of it is just missing important words.  We are headed to St Louis this weekend.  I hope to see my brother and his his family as well.  

From the "life is fragile" section of my brain... An aunt of a  close friend of Sue's suffered a massive stroke last week.  She remains comatose.  I don't know the aunt, there may have been risk factors, but she's 51.  That's not far enough from 46.  I also heard from an acquaintance whose BF was diagnosed with advanced melanoma.  It's everywhere.  He didn't have a visible lesion, just started slurring his words a couple of weeks ago.  The prognosis is awful.  

I'm searching for a dermatologist.  You do what you can and hope for the best.  Damn!

I'm still running three days a week and they're getting longer.  

*Kelly* - great to see you!  I've been lurking with not much to say, too.  Keep coming 'round.

*Paula* - I've been following your frustration.  I understand being tired of training and wanting to do something else.  

*Liz *- bloody heel!!  

*Meg* - easy question, hard application... at the end of the day are you better or worse off with him in your life?  You'll know.  You'll know.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda!  So great to hear from you!  Thanks for keeping us in the loop--I have been thinking of you and Sue and Sue's mom.

When is the St. Louis Half?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Here is another training plan...this one assumes Thursdays are long run days, so adjust it accordingly (and I will do a separate post as to what your interval days should look like).  If you are already working another plan, that is fine.  But if you have gotten off track, this will get you to Marathon Day.


FEB

11	10 miles
12	off
13	Intervals for 40 minutes
14	off
15	60 minutes
16	40 minutes
17	off
18	11.5 miles
19	off
20	Intervals for 40 minutes
21	off
22	60 minutes
23	40 minutes
24	off
25	8-9 miles
26	off
27	Intervals for 40 minutes
28	off

March 
1	50 minutes
2	40 minutes
3	off
4	30 minutes
5	off
6	off
7	HALF MARATHON


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

weigh in down 2

Lisa, I think you are awsome. First step is reconizing what is bothering you.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Jobs prospects - Ive sent off around 11 applications, registered with some employment agencies and now Im just playing the waiting game. The closing dates for the jobs are in the next week or two so hopefully I'll get some interviews!
> 
> *KAT* - Glee - its getting so awesome! Also on Tuesday night they are showing the first part of CSI Trilogy?! Have you seen this, is it awesome? I love the idea of everyone together!



Hope that you find something soon!!  

Yes, it was on here already, and it is definitely awesome!!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Thanks Erika!
> I have to admit, I did shy away from posting for a few days because I didn't want to bring everyone down, but Im back now and things are looking up!
> 
> Ive just had an email offering me a telephone interview on Sunday morning, which will determine if I get through to the NEXT stage of interviewing so I have agreed to that so hopefully things are turning around!



Don't ever worry about bringing us down.  We are here for you, good or bad.   

Crossing my fingers that you get to the next step!


----------



## adsrtw

I am so far behind!  Hi everyone.  I hope to be able to catch up later today.  I need a day off.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Goals are going well so far today!  I got back in touch with my running coach from last year and he and I are going to meet tomorrow!  Yes!  He is going to do a one-hour "runner's massage" and we'll talk strategy about how to heal my IT band during the massage.  (It isn't the "relaxation" type of massage so we can easily chat.)  Phew.  I am super glad he could fit me in right away.

JO!  2 more pounds down!  Look at you go!  What is your total lost so far?  You must be getting close to the 10 pound mark, yes?  Have you thought about rewards?  (non-food, of course)  Like, for every 10 pounds you lose, you should get some sort of reward.  Ideas:  manicure or pedicure (or both!), new shoes--not necessarily running shoes, just if you happen to be a "shoe person" and love shoes, massage, a new iPod since you are running/walking so much, etc.  You definitely need to reward yourself at each milestone!

EE--breathe, babe.  Vacation is 3 weeks away.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Goals are going well so far today!  I got back in touch with my running coach from last year and he and I are going to meet tomorrow!  Yes!  He is going to do a one-hour "runner's massage" and we'll talk strategy about how to heal my IT band during the massage.  (It isn't the "relaxation" type of massage so we can easily chat.)  Phew.  I am super glad he could fit me in right away.
> 
> JO!  2 more pounds down!  Look at you go!  What is your total lost so far?  You must be getting close to the 10 pound mark, yes?  Have you thought about rewards?  (non-food, of course)  Like, for every 10 pounds you lose, you should get some sort of reward.  Ideas:  manicure or pedicure (or both!), new shoes--not necessarily running shoes, just if you happen to be a "shoe person" and love shoes, massage, a new iPod since you are running/walking so much, etc.  You definitely need to reward yourself at each milestone!
> 
> EE--breathe, babe.  Vacation is 3 weeks away.



Erika, I'm at  6.5lbs, YES YES YES I have rewards in mind.

New or should I say Real Running shoes, I still have that running store book marked, but they said shoes about about $100.00

I so so want a watch thing that shows how far you have ran, and calories burned and heart rate, I seen it at walmart for about $30.00 but I don't know if thats a good one, Any Advice?

And 3rd I want new roller blades. 

So there Every 10 lbs. I think I want the watch thing first.


Can I ask a dump question?? waht is an IT Band?



EE don't stress about work, I so so so know how you feel, (don't tell anyone) but on Tuesday I was doing a project at work that I have to do every week, I had to close my office door to cry cuz, I just could not stand it one more min.



Meg, Don't settle, Don't EVER settle.


HI Everyone, Happy Thursday, ya know what that means??? Yes tomorrow is FRIGGEN FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Ronda93

IT band goes from deep inside the butt to below the outside of the knee.  Lots of opportunity to irritate when running.

Good reading --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iliotibial_band_syndrome


----------



## HockeyKat

3 miles done, 39:30.   

My shins hurt a bit but not too bad.  I could feel them while running, but tried to follow some advice I read about heel strike and stride and it seemed to help.

I am going to ice in a bit, and advil, and my gym has a sports massage therapist on site.   If I am still having trouble after Sat's long run, I will make an appt with her.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> IT band goes from deep inside the butt to below the outside of the knee.  Lots of opportunity to irritate when running.
> 
> Good reading --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iliotibial_band_syndrome



Thank you Ronda. It was good info to read. Thanks!
Hope your training for the St. Louise half is going well.

How's  DGF mom?


----------



## poppinspal

Did a thirty minute run today. I don't know why but it was a bit of a struggle, my muscles just felt tired. I was tempted to throw in the towel but I didn't. 

I'm doing some Valentines Day stuff for people at work then heading off to hockey. I'll respond to a bunch here when I get home.

Oh yeah and.... it's almost Friday!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hi all!  What a day!  I've been straight out since my alarm went off at 5:45 am!  And I still have to clean up the dinner dishes.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Can I ask a dump question?? waht is an IT Band?



*Not a dumb question at all.  I had never heard of the IT band before I injured mine for the first time last year!  Basically, it is like a muscle pull and one of the most common injuries for runners.  If you ever have pain anywhere on the outside part of your leg--from your hip all the way down to the outside of the knee, that is your IT Band.  The way you injure it is by upping your mileage significantly.  Which is exactly why mine is hurting.  When I started training for the Half, my longest runs were around 5 miles.  And then right away I bumped it up to 8, 10 and 11 without a recovery week.  Too much, too fast.*



poppinspal said:


> Did a thirty minute run today. I don't know why but it was a bit of a struggle, my muscles just felt tired. I was tempted to throw in the towel but I didn't.
> 
> I'm doing some Valentines Day stuff for people at work then heading off to hockey. I'll respond to a bunch here when I get home.
> 
> Oh yeah and.... it's almost Friday!!!


*
Great job sticking it out, Meg!  Yup, we all have stonkers once in a while.  It happens.  What is your average pace?*


----------



## goofyfan-12

SeptemberGirl said:


> Paula - How did I deal with it?  I felt shame and pressure and I ate.  Yep.  Bad dealing.  I had a skinny body, toned, but still felt fat.  I swear I obsessed more about how clothes fit me at 162-157 than I do now. Total crazy head.  I'm SURE Erika and Kat saw it.  Although they did put a picture of my hot pink *** on the internet, so maybe you don't want to  use them as a crutch.  Kidding!  Not about the picture.
> 
> Seriously, call me.  After work today?  You can call me on the way home from the gym at night.  Anytime.



Liz - Thanks for sharing.  I will call you - I promise.  I had a trade association dinner / meeting thing tonight and was busy chatting up all of my contractor buddies that I haven't seen in a while.  Loved it!  I am crashing quickly and and am off to bed.

Kelly - yeah about the phone interview!  I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Ronda - I have been thinking about you and Sue lately.  You both have so much to deal with right now.  Sending good thoughts your way.

Jo - awesome on the loss.  Yes - plan rewards!  I have a fabulous pair of giraffe print shoes from my 30 pound mark.  Oh how I love those shoes!

Hi to everyone!!!  I am off to bed.  This gal is tired and needs sleep...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Just popping in to say hi. Rough night. Anyhoo. Did my tracking and my treadmill. 2.75 in 40, 3 in 43:22.  I need to take Advil!  Still feeling my knee. I found great blister pads so no bleeding!  But my right side is sore. Sciatic nerve. And I'm stiff. Stretched but man am I stiff. 

The good news is that I can see my walking pace improving. 

Ok off to bed. I'll try to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## poppinspal

Thanks to everyone for listening to me the past couple of days. I think you all gave me the little reminder I needed to not put up with this guys antics. I got emotional about it for awhile but I feel better/stronger now. Also I'm really going to work on confidence... I've made mistakes but that doesn't mean I have to settle. 

*Jo*- Way to go on the loss! You're doing great.

*E*- I'm running about 6 mph. I plan to work on getting faster then that, I used to be faster. (I was also skinnier so I'm hoping my weight loss will help a little bit.) 


Hockey tonight... flat out stunk. Again my muscles just felt tired. My knee was letting me know it was there. I did strip a kid of the puck a few times and he complimented me later but I just was dragging. I also took a stick to the ribs which hurt just a little. It's a definite adjustment being the only girl in a group of guys. 

I was treated to a hot chocolate after the game, which was a treat because I love it and haven't had one in ages. It pushed me over on my calories a bit but I figure the hockey cancels that out and man it was a good treat. 

Time to drag myself to bed.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs prospects - Ive sent off around 11 applications, registered with some employment agencies and now Im just playing the waiting game. The closing dates for the jobs are in the next week or two so hopefully I'll get some interviews!
> 
> Finding it hard at the minute to stay positive - the reason being that the office is still open until Feb 20th, so its business as usual until then, but obviously all the staff are finding it hard, and it just seems that day after day we are having the same conversations and all scrambling for jobs. Hard at the minute.
> 
> 
> 
> A NAP!! Erika, I don't think Ive ever seen you type these words! Naps are good!
> Im glad Kelly's ear is doing ok, sounds like such a pain! I loved how Cammie helped
> 
> *PAULA* - I can't say the words any better that Erika, Nancy, Liz and everyone so I will just say you inspire me. Every day. And you rock.
> 
> *LIZ* - Awesome on the loss
> 
> *MEG* - You deserve so much better than a loser
> 
> *LISA* - Your posts make me smile, every single day
> 
> *KAT* - Glee - its getting so awesome! Also on Tuesday night they are showing the first part of CSI Trilogy?! Have you seen this, is it awesome? I love the idea of everyone together!
> 
> *EVERYONE* - Hi
> I know there is a ton I've missed and I do apologise! Its just weird here at the minute but I am checking in every single day
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



Yeah Kelly.  So happy to see you back on.   .  It was GA tonight.  Interesting.  

 on going in and facing all that at work.  Here's to some brighter work days and all the best on the interview.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> I have to admit, I did shy away from posting for a few days because I didn't want to bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> !



Kelly, you're killing me.  Have you met me?

Amiee - missing you around here.  

Liz - good advice on the breathing/yoga.    I wish I was more open to it.  

I should probably stop squawking about meditation and just friggin' do it and start back there.    


Erika - I would love to hear about the boot camp class and of course Jeff's changes - hope they're good.

OMGoodness - it's after midnight - so we know what day it is?

*Olympics!!!*


----------



## lisaviolet

And Jo - way to go on the loss.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> And Jo - way to go on the loss.



Thanks Everyone

2 AM the baby woke me up. She came in my bed and was trying to sleep on my face.. 

ITS FRIDAY!!! Today is going to be a great day. No Drama, No sore bones. Just a happy wonderful Friday!!!

OH How I love Friday!!

Tonight is Alexa's first friend sleep over at our house. She can't wait. Oh to be 5 again!!!!

Off to bed!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good morning Goddesses! 

It's Friday, and boy am I tired today!  No rest for the weary though.  I've got a race to train for! 

This week I've been backing off a bit on my weight loss efforts.  Not entirely, but just easing up a bit.  I've been eating at the higher end of my points range, and really trying to listen to what my body is asking for (while ignorning those pesky taste buds who ALWAYS want to be satisfied ).  Right now the only thing that I think I'm lacking is sleep.  I tossed and turned last night, so not only was my quantity not enough, the quality stunk.  One of these days everything is bound to come together, right?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!

Question!

I want to get a watch like thing that will tell me my speed, distance and calories burned. 

Can anyone tell me where to find one of these, what is the one should I get, Not looking to spend major money. 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## adsrtw

Hey ladies!

It's been insanely busy at work, but it's finally the weekend.  Day 1 on WW is almost over and I have 5 points left for the day!  Back to catch up after I spend some time with my kiddos.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, totally dead here all day!  I hope it just means everyone was having a good day!

Jo--there are lots of watches out there for that and the price range is pretty huge (like $30 - $300).  My opinion is to go with one of the Polar brand watches.  They have a less expensive option, I think about $60-ish.  But even within the brand of Polar, they have several different models all of which have different bells and whistles.  I think Nancy has one that she loves, right?  Liz does, too.  Amy and I each use a Garmin, but those get hella expensive and aren't something you would wear for anything other than running.   Let me see if I can find a link or two for you.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks E, I would love a link to the Polar brand, 
I seen the Gramin on the web, maybe when I am out there running 11-12 miles I could get that one, but $30-$60 is more my range


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so here's the report from Coach Michael.

The massage went well and I could feel him releasing a ton of tension in my muscles.  So that's a good thing.  He says it isn't IT band, but actually my lateral quad (which runs parallel to the IT Band so it is an easy mistake to make).  This is actually a better thing as it is easier to deal with a quad than an IT Band.

Lots of information, I'll just spit it all out:

--I have been working my quads hard, not just with running, but all the squats, lunges, biking, and elliptical.  That isn't the problem.  The problem is that I haven't been working my hams.  And I know better.  You have to work opposing muscle groups.  But I have been so gun-shy after pulling my hammie last year, that I am afraid to work the muscle.  So now my quad is rebelling.  Coach Michael was *not* happy with me.

--It isn't a bad strain at all.  Pretty minor, as far as injuries go.

--I can bike for cross-training at any point.  So this is a big deal for me.  You know I can't stand doing nothing and just sitting around day after day.  So at least there is some working out I can do.  But if I do a lot of biking, I have to do some weighted hamstring work as well.  (EE--take note.  This is for YOU, too.  Anytime you do a lot of indoor biking it is all quads.  So do some supplemental hamstring work to even things out.)

--Tomorrow (!) I can try a short, slow run and see how it goes.  I am psyched, but nervous that it is going to set me back.  I haven't run since last Saturday.  (Though I did work-out Sunday, Monday, & Tuesday.)  For those keeping count, that means I have had THREE days of total rest. 

--I am now the proud owner of a foam roller.  These are common massage tools for runners (and also for yoga people.)  I have to massage the muscle with the foam roller 2x per day.

--TAPE!  I am going to get taped up.  There is a new tape on the market ($20 per roll) that is supposed to be really helpful.  So starting Monday, I am going to run with tape and see if it gives me extra support.  The tape lasts (stays on you) for 4-5 days.  So Michael is going to tape me up on Thursday before the Half and I'll just have it on for park touring on Friday and Saturday.  Totally hard core.

So basically, all good news with some plans in place.  This should make me feel more at ease, but honestly, it doesn't.  I mean, I still hurt.  That hasn't changed.  So I'll just take it super slow and easy tomorrow and hope the run goes well.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - take care of that strain.  We need you healthy in three weeks.

10 miles done...  2:23 
more importantly, I lived to tell the tale!


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies! 

It seems like it has been very quiet here today. Just got home from watching a hockey game. I am exhausted and can't wait to sleep! Tomorrow morning (if I get up the guts to do it) I'm going to play in an alumni hockey game at my old college. I'm nervous because some of the people playing will be much better then me. Then the plan is to work a hockey game, then go to a hockey game and then go see a friend of a friends band play a gig for Haiti. Busy day with lots of hockey. 

I'm also trying to decide if I'm going to drink as I'm so close to having lost 10 pounds and I don't want to blow it all in one night of drinking. I know the mixed drinks I usually pick are a killer for calories so I'm trying to at least have a plan of what I'd drink. The weird part for me is I'm not so sure I'd mind skipping out on drinks, right now it seems I'm so focused that I'm not sure I want to have any drinks. Does that make sense?

Oh and for all of you who watched the Olympics tonight I hope it was good, I'm hoping it's online soon because I love the Olympics!!

E- I guess that was good news, at least it's not as bad as you thought it might be. Get healthy soon!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> E - take care of that strain.  We need you healthy in three weeks.
> 
> 10 miles done...  2:23
> more importantly, I lived to tell the tale!



10 Miles in 2.23 that is awsome. That is a great time

E, 3 days of rest, thats great, I hope your run goes well today.

Meg, Have you tried Miller 64, its a beer and it has 64 calories, its sells well at the resort I work for. 

So Alexa had her sleep over, she is up already, I don;t think it went well. Last night the girls were just nit picking each other, They both had school and I am hoping they were just tired. She always plays very nice with this little girl, and she has sleeped over at her house a few weeks ago. 
I sure hope they play nice today. Cross your finger for me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> My opinion is to go with one of the Polar brand watches.  They have a less expensive option, I think about $60-ish.  But even within the brand of Polar, they have several different models all of which have different bells and whistles.  I think Nancy has one that she loves, right?



I have the polar F6.  Kind of a mid-range watch.  Does exactly what I want it to do, without being overly techno-geeky with technology which I totally wouldn't use. 

http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Womens-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1266064404&sr=8-1




goofyfan-12 said:


> 10 miles done...  2:23
> more importantly, I lived to tell the tale!



 Amazing workout Paula!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I sure hope they play nice today. Cross your finger for me.



Good luck with that, Jo 


*Megan* - I lost your quote.  Just wanted to say YES!  I can understand being "on" and feeling good and not wanting the alcohol!  I'm curious what you ended up doing.  I had 1 1/2 glasses of wine last night - small, normal glasses not my typical goblet sized tankard of wine.  Probably 6 ish ounces total.  I'm feeling a tad sluggish this morning and it leaves me feeling like the wine wasn't necessarily worth it.


Busy Saturday ahead for me.  Boot camp, costume frenzy, then Becca is singing in a show tonight & tomorrow night. One of the groups that she is in is doing a fundraiser for a medical clinic in Africa.  They do this every year around Valentines Day and the money they raise basically pays the salary for one Doctor for the entire year.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if I'm going to drink as I'm so close to having lost 10 pounds and I don't want to blow it all in one night of drinking. I know the mixed drinks I usually pick are a killer for calories so I'm trying to at least have a plan of what I'd drink. The weird part for me is I'm not so sure I'd mind skipping out on drinks, right now it seems I'm so focused that I'm not sure I want to have any drinks. Does that make sense?



*I get this 100%!  Sadly, my husband doesn't, but that's another story!    But yes, when my mind is ON and I am really focused, I don't even WANT the booze.  And I love my booze.  *



goofyfan-12 said:


> E - take care of that strain.  We need you healthy in three weeks.
> 
> 10 miles done...  2:23
> more importantly, I lived to tell the tale!



*AWESOME job on the log run, Paula!  WOO HOO!  10 miles!  You just did 10 miles.  YOU!  You are going to ROCK the Half, totally!

Ok, my first run in A WEEK is coming up.  Just waiting a couple of hours until it is the warmest part of the day.  I'll come back and report.*


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, Have you tried Miller 64, its a beer and it has 64 calories, its sells well at the resort I work for.
> 
> So Alexa had her sleep over, she is up already, I don;t think it went well. Last night the girls were just nit picking each other, They both had school and I am hoping they were just tired. She always plays very nice with this little girl, and she has sleeped over at her house a few weeks ago.
> I sure hope they play nice today. Cross your finger for me.



I tried Bud Select Premium 55 last night.  It wasn't bad.   No alcohol to speak of, so if you are looking to get drunk, it isn't for you.   However, it didn't taste any worse than any other domestic light beer, to me, and is almost half the calories.  

Sorry about the sleepover.  

We did get snow last night, but it didn't lay on the roads, just on the trees/lawns.

So, I have 3 choices today.   
1) Go do my 10 miles on the treadmill (boo).  
2) Suck it up in the cold (~34) and see if the trail is open. 
3) Wait until tomorrow (~43), but I have a hockey game also at 6:30.

My shins are still a little sore, as well.

Suggestions?  I know E would say #2 but she is hard core.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> .  One of these days everything is bound to come together, right?




Of course Ms. Nancy. 

 But then again you know I think things are more together than you think they are.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Riley and I are the big Olympic fans in this house, so we will be watching.  Jeff could care less.
> 
> 
> !



What is wrong with this Jeff guy?  

Boot camp.  Loved it.  And even used it.  I have to go back to Jillian's intervals as my gym membership is up and I was laughing on the squats.  Just laughing thinking - six inches!  WT F!



adsrtw said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> It's been insanely busy at work, but it's finally the weekend.  Day 1 on WW is almost over and I have 5 points left for the day!  Back to catch up after I spend some time with my kiddos.



Miss you Amiee.  






3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, so here's the report from Coach Michael.
> 
> The massage went well and I could feel him releasing a ton of tension in my muscles.  So that's a good thing.  He says it isn't IT band, but actually my lateral quad (which runs parallel to the IT Band so it is an easy mistake to make).  This is actually a better thing as it is easier to deal with a quad than an IT Band.
> 
> Lots of information, I'll just spit it all out:
> 
> --I have been working my quads hard, not just with running, but all the squats, lunges, biking, and elliptical.  That isn't the problem.  The problem is that I haven't been working my hams.  And I know better.  You have to work opposing muscle groups.  But I have been so gun-shy after pulling my hammie last year, that I am afraid to work the muscle.  So now my quad is rebelling.  Coach Michael was *not* happy with me.
> 
> --It isn't a bad strain at all.  Pretty minor, as far as injuries go.
> 
> --I can bike for cross-training at any point.  So this is a big deal for me.  You know I can't stand doing nothing and just sitting around day after day.  So at least there is some working out I can do.  But if I do a lot of biking, I have to do some weighted hamstring work as well.  (EE--take note.  This is for YOU, too.  Anytime you do a lot of indoor biking it is all quads.  So do some supplemental hamstring work to even things out.)
> 
> --Tomorrow (!) I can try a short, slow run and see how it goes.  I am psyched, but nervous that it is going to set me back.  I haven't run since last Saturday.  (Though I did work-out Sunday, Monday, & Tuesday.)  For those keeping count, that means I have had THREE days of total rest.
> 
> --I am now the proud owner of a foam roller.  These are common massage tools for runners (and also for yoga people.)  I have to massage the muscle with the foam roller 2x per day.
> 
> --TAPE!  I am going to get taped up.  There is a new tape on the market ($20 per roll) that is supposed to be really helpful.  So starting Monday, I am going to run with tape and see if it gives me extra support.  The tape lasts (stays on you) for 4-5 days.  So Michael is going to tape me up on Thursday before the Half and I'll just have it on for park touring on Friday and Saturday.  Totally hard core.
> 
> So basically, all good news with some plans in place.  This should make me feel more at ease, but honestly, it doesn't.  I mean, I still hurt.  That hasn't changed.  So I'll just take it super slow and easy tomorrow and hope the run goes well.



Good news Erika. 

Knees too.  Knees can get effed from lack of balance between muscle strength.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> 10 miles done...  2:23
> more importantly, I lived to tell the tale!



Holy cow Batman.  Look at this one go.  

Oh my Lord - doesn't look good on coming - mainly b/c even if I can I've waited so long to make the decision the flights are climbing from Buffalo - where I have to fly from to get down(March Break we're doing Pittsburgh to save major $$$ on flights so it doesn't climb as much ).  But the door will only be closed when I purchase my departure flight.  Regardless,  I'm so wowed and proud of all of you.  Can't wait to hear.  

Newbies - I have no/zilch/zip interest in running.  Nada.  




poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for all of you who watched the Olympics tonight I hope it was good, I'm hoping it's online soon because I love the Olympics!!
> !



I loved it.  I was worried b/c nothing can touch Beijing.  (Toronto and Beijing were in the last two for the decision that year - I was devastated that we lost on the final vote I was downtown for the announcement ceremony - but so glad in the end b/c it was a spectacular Olympics well besides the undercover bullying of their people re: moving people against their will).  So I was glad that they didn't even try to touch it and went for someting different - more emotional.  I was surprised no Cirque but maybe closing.  

Loved the fiddlers and the floor.

Hey!  Did you see my mittens people?  

 I would have loved to have seen a parade of Jim Carrey, Mike Myers, Dan Akroyd, Martin Short, Eugene Levy.  So laughing.  Yes I know it's not a comedy fest.  But that would have been just priceless. Speaking of priceless I thought the last arm not coming up for lighting was quite the moment.  


Liz - did I dream that your parents are there?  Did I dream that?  No I couldn't have.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> I have the polar F6.  Kind of a mid-range watch.  Does exactly what I want it to do, without being overly techno-geeky with technology which I totally wouldn't use.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Womens-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1266064404&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> ]




Yeah I always look for the basic ones and get annoyed if I can't find one.  So decide if you adore bells and whistles or not.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *I get this 100%!  Sadly, my husband doesn't, but that's another story!
> ]*


*





HockeyKat said:



			1) Go do my 10 miles on the treadmill (boo).  
.
		
Click to expand...


Hysterical add on.  

Well me - I had to go back to Jillan. Haven't done her in a month because I was at the gym.   I turn one of her tapes into an hour.  And quite frankly maybe I'm tired because I cried so much/emotionally wiped in the last couple of days but it was interesting to note how hard it seemed coming back to it.    That's good!!!

Off to Olympic watching.  Yes.*


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - get this.

Little puppy Buble was on the Today show Friday morning.  And he's ready to go on before commercial.  And he's standing there with female fans and says - are you ready?  - he says to the camera as they go to commercial - "You all look sexy!  I can see you in the monitor!"  

And then he sings "Georgia on my Mind"   in his hometown for the Canadian Olympics.  What's wrong with the Buble?   Even Matt Lauer thought it was hysterical.  

Hope things are getting better Kelly.  Thinking about you.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, if you can get to RDU by Wed at noon-2PM, you have a ride.   I should be back at RDU by Tues afternoon, but, there is also a SW ding fare right now for $69 each way RDU-MCO.  

 on everything else.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  It's date night with my kids.  At Applebee's and I am eating all my broccoli.  Going to see Percy Jackson tonight too.


----------



## HockeyKat

I did 9 miles on the TM.  2:00:15.  Got kicked out, because they were closing, or I would have done 10.  

I will do 11.5 on Thurs AM, as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm going to be spending a fortune at the movies this year.  Alice, karate kid, cats & dogs, marmaduke.  Oh bother!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!

Kat and Paula - AWESOME!!!

Lisa - my inlaws are there. Staying at Rob and Richelle's.  Loving it.  Richelle is shopping for Roots hoodies for me, for my inlaws to buy.  Gotta love a friend on the inside!

Just back from Valetine's Day date.  Pops symphony.  Left after intermission.  We were easily the youngest there by 30 years.  Good dinner, nice tunes, but not worth staying for the rest of the performance.  Must sleep for my 10 miles tomorrow!


----------



## poppinspal

Evening everyone! 

So I played in my alumni hockey game this morning and we had... seven people in total to skate. We played half ice, four on three. It was a quick hour and a half of hockey. I then went to lunch with the women who played, then worked a hockey game and then went as a fan to a game. It was a lot of hockey today. 

I appreciate everyone's suggestions for drinks. I ended up bailing on my friends tonight. Not only did I not want to lose focus by drinking but I am so exhausted I decided I'm really long over due for a good nights sleep. I hate being at the bar when I'm this tired. 

Oh I almost forgot to share my feel good moment of the day! I know this is one place where people might appreciate this. Its been years since I've had to shower after hockey games and I forgot what it can be like when you're showering all together. So I was a bit embarrassed as I'm heavier then I was last time I showered with a team. I take off my towel to get in the shower and... my not so little stomach I'd developed is definitely almost gone! I'm so thankful it seems to be one place I'm really loosing weight. So while I still didn't love flaunting my naked body around, I wasn't feeling as bad after that. I kind of gave myself a mental hug. 

Okay now I'm really going to bed. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, that's great!!  And what a great workout!  Sounds like a great day to me, but then again, I *love* hockey.  

If you ever want to come play a tournament down here, let me know!  Our league is mixed-skill, and all women.  

I forget... how much do you have to lose?  


Liz, glad you had a good V-day night!  LOL at the youngest by 30 years thing.  


I just iced my shins, then had about an hour of hot tub time, and I feel great.   Then again, that could be the 4 Bud Select 55s.  Only 210 calories, though!!    I don't really have much of a buzz, as they are pretty low calorie.

I peeked at the scale this AM and it said really good things to me.   Here's to hoping I can have a repeat of that on Monday.   


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm coming in at 21 points for the day.  I might have a SF frozen cocoa slush later (hot cocoa made with 1/2 water 1/2 soy slender, frozen and then shaved).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY GODDESSES! 

I weighed in this morning because tonight's food is going to be so very uncertain.  Becca has another show tonight and then we're going to an after-party for the performers.  So, I might use today as my official weekly weight because I was down .5  I'm pretty happy about that, because this week I had allowed myself a little more slack and backed off just a bit.  I've got so many things going on right now that I mentally and physically need to be at the top of my game.  So far it seems to be working for me.

No workout for me today.  Sunday is my day of rest  Well, sorta.  As much as I ever really *rest*

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

EE - I love your signature addition


----------



## Ronda93

Good morning goddesses.  I did the DIS Valentine's Day Virtual 10k.  I don't have the time, but will get it added later.  All in the 12:30-12:40 range.

*Paula* - way to go on the 10!  Good pace.  You are going to love this!

*E* - My next half is April 11.  St Louis.  Better to arrive undertrained (which you're not by any measure) than hurt.  Take it easy.

*Meg* - it's sometimes the things we suddenly realize (shower) that speak the loudest.  Those moment are great - glad you had one.

Speaking of St Louis, that's where we are now.  We're visiting DGF's mom and sizing up her condition and what can happen next.  I know her sister is glad to have the break.  She's also in St Louis, but lives/works about 40 minutes from mom.

We will go home today.  Sue's mom has really enjoyed visiting with Gus, her dachshund.  He's been staying with us.  He can visit right down to her room.  Yesterday D and Gus napped together while DGF worked on homework.  I took the chance to visit my brother and his family for a few hours.  The kids are growing fast!

I am excited and jealous of the princess halfers.  It's going to be great!

Gonna run.  Thanks everyone for the best wishes for Sue, me and her mom.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Good morning goddesses.  I did the DIS Valentine's Day Virtual 10k.  I don't have the time, but will get it added later.  All in the 12:30-12:40 range.



 Virtual 10K?  Sounds like a fun event!

Safe travels home!


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Oh I almost forgot to share my feel good moment of the day! I know this is one place where people might appreciate this. Its been years since I've had to shower after hockey games and I forgot what it can be like when you're showering all together. So I was a bit embarrassed as I'm heavier then I was last time I showered with a team. I take off my towel to get in the shower and... my not so little stomach I'd developed is definitely almost gone! I'm so thankful it seems to be one place I'm really loosing weight. So while I still didn't love flaunting my naked body around, I wasn't feeling as bad after that. I kind of gave myself a mental hug.
> 
> Okay now I'm really going to bed. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.



Megan - that's such a wonderful thing to read.  Those are such great moments, eh?  

I've always been so incredibly jealous of those who can just walk around a gym change room in complete abandon.  



HockeyKat said:


> I peeked at the scale this AM and it said really good things to me.   Here's to hoping I can have a repeat of that on Monday.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!





Wonderful Kat.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY GODDESSES!
> 
> ]



Yes, I forgot.    Or it's off my radar.  Jean and I were together as a couple for 12 years and I don't think it reached it then either.    Maybe I saw/see it as a heterosexual holiday.  Strange.

Ronda?  



Ronda93 said:


> Good morning goddesses.  I did the DIS Valentine's Day Virtual 10k.  I don't have the time, but will get it added later.  All in the 12:30-12:40 range.
> 
> *Paula* - way to go on the 10!  Good pace.  You are going to love this!
> 
> *E* - My next half is April 11.  St Louis.  Better to arrive undertrained (which you're not by any measure) than hurt.  Take it easy.
> 
> *Meg* - it's sometimes the things we suddenly realize (shower) that speak the loudest.  Those moment are great - glad you had one.
> 
> Speaking of St Louis, that's where we are now.  We're visiting DGF's mom and sizing up her condition and what can happen next.  I know her sister is glad to have the break.  She's also in St Louis, but lives/works about 40 minutes from mom.
> 
> We will go home today.  Sue's mom has really enjoyed visiting with Gus, her dachshund.  He's been staying with us.  He can visit right down to her room.  Yesterday D and Gus napped together while DGF worked on homework.  I took the chance to visit my brother and his family for a few hours.  The kids are growing fast!
> 
> I am excited and jealous of the princess halfers.  It's going to be great!
> 
> Gonna run.  Thanks everyone for the best wishes for Sue, me and her mom.
> 
> Ronda



 Ronda.  I think I forgot to post that last time you gave an update.  

Also - two questions.  I can't remember if that was Sue's first time to WDW or first  time with you.  If it was her first time what did she think.

And is she running with you in the next race or being your biggest cheerleader?  Curious.  

And this virual 10 K is very intriguing.  

Liz -What do they have tickets to?

And tell YOUR mom I spent the entire opening ceremonies imagining that she was there.  That somehow she was able to fly out just for the Opening Ceremonies.    Like maybe it was a lifellong dream.   It was a lovely thought in my head this mix up.  She really enjoyed it!!!!!.  .  How is she Liz?


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - thanks.    I still have to wait it out.  But by the way Jean thinks I'm being an idiot and should just be away for two weeks.  Me - I have to make sure I'm okay with it all.

But I remembered your offer and have kept it in my head.  So


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Yes, I forgot.    Or it's off my radar.  Jean and I were together as a couple for 12 years and I don't think it reached it then either.    Maybe I saw/see it as a heterosexual holiday.  Strange.



It's off our radar too.  

And, I would love the company on my ride down!  


Fun day of laundry, cleaning, and hockey ahead.  Of course it is sunny and warmer today, since I resorted to the treadmill yesterday.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> Liz -What do they have tickets to?
> 
> And tell YOUR mom I spent the entire opening ceremonies imagining that she was there.  That somehow she was able to fly out just for the Opening Ceremonies.    Like maybe it was a lifellong dream.   It was a lovely thought in my head this mix up.  She really enjoyed it!!!!!.  .  How is she Liz?



Hmm. Short Track Speed skating. Women's Hockey, USA.  That and the opening ceremonies!  They come back on Tuesday.

I'll tell my mom! She'd love it.  They are in FL until April.  We'll see them in March - everyone will meet them!  



lisaviolet said:


> Kat - thanks.    I still have to wait it out.  But by the way Jean thinks I'm being an idiot and should just be away for two weeks.  Me - I have to make sure I'm okay with it all.
> 
> But I remembered your offer and have kept it in my head.  So



I'd LOVE it if you would come.  That would be so fabulous and mean so much to me.


----------



## lisaviolet

Well that's wonderful Liz. That's right - you said that when talking about babystting - I don't know where my head is these days.   I guess I was imagining that your mom was limited by her appointments.  Good for them.  I will see my parents as well.  I really miss my mom.    Yes I understand that I just dissed my father.  Oh well.  

Nancy - I've interrupted my Olympic coverage (and we just had a bday for three nephews - well two for the bday) for you!  Sudden'y it hits me that I think I edited out your .5 by accident and no .5 deserves that.  

I swear that every  loss in the your forties needs to be cuddled and kissed up like a little baby.  It's not the same - it just isn't.


----------



## lisaviolet

Sunny and warm Kat - you little sh!t.  Um jealous.    No sun here.  I miss Mr. Sun.


----------



## HockeyKat

Yeah, but it was 20 last night.  We got 4" of snow Fri night, and had at least 2-3 days of 34-36 and raining last week.  So don't be too jealous!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

happy love day ladies!!

I hope you all are having a nice LOVE DAY!


Update, Yes after much sleep the girls were WAY WAY better. 

Friday night I did 15 min on the elliptical, ( I was not going to do anything)
Saturday 2.5 in 30 mins on the treadmill, I could not do one more step
Today 2.5 in 38min outside, my pace sucks. Its been so hard. got on the scale after my run and I'm up 3 lbs. 

Frustrated...!


Tomorrow's a new day, OH I amost forgot, DH found out I wanted the watch thing and he got it for me. Its Sports Line, I works good so far, the only thing its not girly at all. but I am so happy DH got it for me.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo. I think you're doing awesome!

Ronda - Thank you for keeping us updated - on the good and bad.  

Nancy - YAY on the .5!!!  

I weigh in tomorrow.  I've been enjoying the chocolate, but tracking it.  I'm excited to weigh in.  Let's hope it's good!

Also, I am thinking about a second pair of sneakers.  To alternate days.  I know, slightly dark side.  This website called See Jane Run has this motto up - Blisters Heal.  Muscles Recover.  Friendships Last Last a Lifetime.  Nice, huh?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi again, 
I just wanted to respond to a few post,

Meg, Don't ya just love it when you can see the hard work paying off.
(I hope to see that someday)

Lisa, Sorry you can not join the ladies in Disney, but Meg and I will be here with you! Also, I have told myself every day I need to do Jillian, (I have 30 min shread) But for some reason I avoid it. 

Ronda, Glad DGF's mom had a nice visit with her pup. Hope things are getting better for you Sue and her mom.

Liz, Thanks! I am sure your weigh in will go well. Hey Chocolate is good for you righ? The Antioxidants (sp?)

Kat, Yay for a nice scale, Well you have been working your butt off

Nancy, EE, and E Hope all is well


----------



## goofyfan-12

I feel like I haven't been here in ages.  Busy weekend with Odyssey meetings.  I am mentally wiped out now.  Great way to start the work week right?  Oh well.

Nancy - awesome on the .5

Liz - I'll have my fingers crossed for you for your weigh in tomorrow.  

Ronda - thanks for the update on Sue's mom.  Hope all continues to go well.

Lisa - please come to Disney for the 1/2... please..  the olympics will be over by then.  

Jo - you are doing awesome!

Meg - yeah for choosing to work your plan over drinking it away.   You'll find balance for that soon

OK - I am officially wiped out.  I have become one with the couch with my dog curled up next to me.  Life is good!


----------



## lisaviolet

*gold*


----------



## lisaviolet

*baby!!!!!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - this weekend is just about killing me.  It's NBA All Star weekend AND the Oympics! .  I"m like nuts with the converter.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Congrats on GOLD Lisa!!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> EE - I love your signature addition



Thanks!  I thought it needed a little sprucing up.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats on the Gold Lisa!

I have a final tomorrow and a presentation due, so it's been a little crazy.  I have 7 points left to burn for the evening.  I feel like I am cheating though.  I haven't been hungry at all.


----------



## Ronda93

> Virtual 10K? Sounds like a fun event!



Virtual Valentine's Day 5k/10 thread.

Lots of different conditions for WISHers this weekend.  

*Lisa* - the half trip in January was DGF's first trip as an adult. She went on a school trip in HS.  She liked it.  She didn't love it.  She liked seeing it through my eyes and asked about what Disney meant to me.  I got to think about that a lot.  There's a bunch of past there for me.  Some good, some not.  I will go back again some day.

She continues to run.  She doesn't want to train for longer distances.  She's made great fitness and health gains from it.  She is a great cheerleader and my hugest fan.  We are running a local 4 mile race together in late April.  The support is wonderful.  It's so much easier when you don't have to waste psychic energy getting your way!  

Her mom is doing better than we expected.  Earlier emails from DGF' SIL were worrisome, but we found her in pretty good spirits.  She is working in PT.  Sue talked to the nursing staff.  They were offering her pain meds to help her sleep - percocet.  Huge overkill for her pain.  It was handled with Tylenol before she left the hospital.  The narcotic pain meds really screw her up - scary alzheimer's sounding stuff.  They got a PRN order for something to help her sleep (probably Ambien).  

She's not able to use her right arm and that's her cane arm (broken hip five years ago).  Slow and steady.  

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Ronda - I was on percocet when I hurt my back and it really messed with my thinking.  It was bad.  Hopefully the Ambien will work.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!

Im still here, still job hunting! The office closes on Saturday, its getting very real now!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - get this.
> 
> Little puppy Buble was on the Today show Friday morning.  And he's ready to go on before commercial.  And he's standing there with female fans and says - are you ready?  - he says to the camera as they go to commercial - "You all look sexy!  I can see you in the monitor!"
> 
> And then he sings "Georgia on my Mind"   in his hometown for the Canadian Olympics.  What's wrong with the Buble?   Even Matt Lauer thought it was hysterical.
> 
> Hope things are getting better Kelly.  Thinking about you.



Got to love The Buble 


Ok, I love love love it when he sings "Georgia on my mind" but even I have to admit that he could have chosen a better song for the Canadian Olympics in his hometown 

I know there is a TON I have missed, but I have been reading along and trying to keep up!

*Erika* - So glad the injury wasn't as bad as feared

*Lisa* - You should so go to Disney for the 1/2! If I wasn't 1000000000 miles away I would be there in a second 

*Princess 1/2'ers* - I love reading about your runs, and I am so jealous of you all - but very very proud! I can't wait to read trip reports when you get back (Not you Erika, I'd like a live report from you! )

*Liz* - I love when Im excited to weigh in - good luck!

*Ronda* - Thank you for the continued updates on Sues mum 

*Jo* - I think you are doing great, don't be disappointed with the scale just yet. Oh, and awesome on the watch 

*Meg, Paula, Nancy, Kat, EE, Everyone* - Hi 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HAPPY MONDAY!!!
Kelly, Still keeping my fingers crossed for you to find something fast!!

I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Im still here, still job hunting! The office closes on Saturday, its getting very real now!



I hope that you find something soon!!  


So, Monday weigh-in.  Weighed in at 199.2, so down 3.2, and UNDER 200!


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - AWESOME!  200 was a tough barrier for me.  Congratulations!

Conga line of bananas  

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, so much to catch up!  I'll go back and read now.  Busy week-end with family, and today will be more of the same.  But tomorrow life will return to at least somewhat normal.

I'll go back and read and then report on how my running and injury is going.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job, everyone, on the milestones!  Awesomeness all the way around!

Kat--way to go on breaking through that barrier!

Nancy--.5 is great!  You and I know that only too well!

Jo--great job sticking with it.  Liz is right--you are doing really well!

Meg--awesome job on the hockey and mental hug!  It's a great feeling when you can finally SEE the changes.

Paula--smashing time on the 10-miler!  OMG, no worries about you at all!

Ronda--thanks for the update on Sue and mom and all of the issues.  Here's to continued good reports.

Kelly--keep us posted on the job hunt!  I am sure that this week will be tough for you and everyone in the office.  Hang in there and by all means, don't feel bad about coming here and dumping it all out.  We can take it.  And you absolutely should not keep it in.

Lisa--STILL haven't watched an ounce of Olympics here.  It's driving me crazy!  But tonight, ah tonight!  They will all go to bed and I will stay up and get caught up with work and watch, watch, watch!

Next post will be about my recent running adventures!  (ok, so that is totally overselling it!  Really not that exciting.)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so my first day back to running was Saturday.  I was nervous as my pain was pretty much the same.  Not terrible mind you, but definitely there.

So I walked for the first 1.3 miles.  ONLY walked.  Not even a one minute running interval.  I wanted to make sure that muscle was totally warm before running.  And my walking pace was slow.  May 16:00 mpm.  I was nervous and didn't want to take any chances.

So, after the 1.3 I figured it was now or never.  So I set off and it felt ok.  Not great, but no significant pain either.  I ran for .5 mile and then walked again.  Definitely felt things seize up as I transitioned from run to walk and then back to run again.  I then ran another stretch for .75 miles and it felt good.  I really could have continued on and wanted to, but I didn't let myself.  I ended at about 3.3 miles.  Stretched and massaged with the foam roller.

Yesterday.  Again, I was worried about running 2 days in a row.  But I was up north at my in-laws and I just *had* to get out of the house.  It is a depressing place these days (another story).  So, going for a run was as good an excuse as I was going to get.  Same as the day before, I walked the entire first mile.  Plus, that whole first mile is UP a very long, steep hill.  So I would have walked half of it anyway.  I have never made it all the way up that hill running even when I was in my best shape ever.  After the one-mile hill warm-up, I knew the muscle was warmed up enough to run.  Same as the day before...I was VERY aware of how it seized up with every transition.  But again, like the day before, I could have gone longer and felt good once I was in the groove.  I did another short run, totaling about 3.2 miles.

So, if things at least stay the same and don't get any worse, I am pretty confident.  And of course, I am hoping things will get better.

Today, I woke up with the least amount of pain I have had in over a week, so that is GREAT.  And it is a cross-train day for me.  So I will head to the gym and bike it and then do hamstring work and call it a day.  Nice and easy.  Tomorrow will be a light run--I am going to try for 4-5 miles.  And then Thursday, if all is going well, will be 11.5 - 12 miles.  That's going to be a stretch since the kids are home from school and I'll have to ask my mom to watch them for 2.5 hours.  

On that note...my dad is in surgery right this minute.  His foot again, same thing as before.  He was in good spirits this morning and I will go pick him up at noon.

Ok, that should bring me up to date.  Happy Monday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh, almost forgot.  Someone asked about Valentine's Day.  Ours was nice but low key.  We really don't do a lot for it.  Saturday night we went to a wine tasting and out to dinner, but really, we would have done that anyway, so it wasn't really "for" Valentine's Day.

And yesterday all day was spent with my in-laws.  Not quite the romantic day, kwim?

But last night was nice.  We have a tradition where Jeff sings me something new every year (he's a musician for those who don't know--as a hobby that is, not as a profession, though he used to be professional and is that talented and can play at that level).  Se he got out the acoustic guitar last night and played "Your Smiling Face" for me, by James Taylor.  And I always love it when he sings a JT song because he sounds just. like. him.  Exactly.  So that's all we do for each other for V day.  That and exchange cards.  I do a little gift bag for each of the kids, but really, it isn't a major event around here.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, so glad that the injury is feeling better!!  

Thinking good thoughts for your dad.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I hope that you find something soon!!
> 
> 
> So, Monday weigh-in.  Weighed in at 199.2, so down 3.2, and UNDER 200!



CONGRATS!! Kat! Thats Great Down 3.2 in a week
:


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E. How nice for DH to sing you a song

 for you dady to recover quickly!

Glad your leg is not as bad as it was last week.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies. Lots to catch up on here. 

*Kat*- I love when I have a full day of hockey but it does tire me out pretty quickly. Wow it'd be awesome to come down and play, especially to play together!! I was at 158 when I started my journey. I set a goal of 130 for myself but with the idea that depending on how that feels I might try to get back down to 125. So for now my goal is 28 pounds. And congrats to you for the loss! That's awesome!

*Ronda*- I'm sending hugs your way. I know from dealing with my grandfather's health problems that this is not easy for anyone but there will be good days too. 

*Lisa*- The first time I showered in a public locker room it took effort. Even now I try to be naked for minimal amounts of time, I'm not one of those people who can flaunt their body!!  Congrats on Canada getting their first gold. I'm really enjoying these Olympics, I think there's been a lot of exciting things to watch. I was glad the Chinese women's hockey team got at least one goal, it must be hard for them to even be playing in this. 

*Jo*- You've been doing great so I'm sure this 3 pounds will be off before you know it. Let us know how you like the watch. 

*Kelly*- Hope you land a job soon, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

*E*- Glad the pain is getting better. Sounds good for your continuing recovery. Your Valentines Day sounds low key and nice.


----------



## poppinspal

Ok as for me... I ran three miles last night in about 30 minutes. I felt ok but not as comfortable as I have on some of my runs. But it was done and I'm hoping to get faster and more comfortable now. 

So I weighed in today and I'm down another 2.5 pounds. That puts me at a 9.5 loss so far! Yesterday was also a big day because I went to some outlets and decided to pick up a new pair of jeans and I'm now down from a size 10 to a size 8! It's been a big weekend for me. 

I didn't do anything extremely exciting for Valentines Day. I went to a male friends house and didn't really enjoy myself but oh well. Today I'm going to see Percy Jackson with my father, I've been waiting for this movie for months. I can't wait!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone, and Erika you are so right - I should keep posting here!



HockeyKat said:


> So, Monday weigh-in.  Weighed in at 199.2, so down 3.2, and UNDER 200!




Awesome Kat! And yes, that DOES deserve a banana 

I'll be back later!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

WOW am I far behind! 

11.5 miles done this morning.  Did I mention that we are going to ROCK this race? 

Off to catch up


----------



## adsrtw

I hope we rock this race Nancy.  My 10 is Tuesday if I can get enough TM time.

E- very romantic

Congrats losers!  Ok somebody is stalking me at work.  Gotta go.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Way to go, Nancy!  Do you begin to taper now, or do you have one more long run?

Looks like I'll move my next 11.5 miler to Thursday so that I have a bit more recovery time and because of the snow we are expecting Tuesday and Weds.  Then, I will be in full out taper mode.  Not as much taper time as I would like, but not much I can do about that now.

Back from the gym.  45 minutes on the elliptical plus a short hamstring workout.  The elliptical was a breeze but I stopped anyway, just to be safe.  And HOMG I guess I really haven't been touching these hamstrings because even the easiest workout was a lot and I really felt it.  Good wake-up call.  But the best news...zero pain.  Absolutely zero.  Feel totally normal.  Yes!  Tomorrow is supposed to be a run, but we are going to have major snow, so we'll see.  I am not risking running on a TM now.  I'll either suck it up and run in the blizzard or cross train an extra day.  The last thing I need to do is screw something else up because I altered my gait on the TM.

Awesome job on the loss, Meg!  We must be right around the same size.  I am out of 8s and into 6s--but barely.  

My goal is to be a fit 4.  I know that sounds super small to some of you, but really, it is normal for me.  Not super thin, rail thin, model thin--just healthy and good looking thin.  When I am bigger than a 4, I have big ol' roll.  So unattractive!  And it looks like the current fat roll will me coming with me to the Half as I don't see it all going away in just 2.5 weeks!


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, congrats on the loss!!  

My goal is a size 10, maybe a size 8 at the very smallest.   I am not a small girl though... 5'8" with XL hands and feet.  I would like to weigh 150, so I have about 50 lbs to go.   Right now I am a size 14/16.  

Nancy, congrats on the 11.5!  

E, SO glad that you have no pain!!  


Treadmill, beaten.  3 miles in 37:02.   Considering I started with about a 45 min time on Jan 10th (and hadn't run since, oh, April '09 and that wasn't really running), I am really excited.   I did 1/1 intervals, walking at 4.2-4.4, running at 5.0-5.5.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes Nancy, you laides WILL ROCK THIS RACE!
Way to go on the 11.5

Meg, Congrats on the loss.

E, Glad you felt good after the work out, only 2.5 weeks, Wow thats coming up quick. I can't wait for reports.

EE, good luck with your run tomorrow!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Meg, congrats on the loss!!
> 
> My goal is a size 10, maybe a size 8 at the very smallest.   I am not a small girl though... 5'8" with XL hands and feet.  I would like to weigh 150, so I have about 50 lbs to go.   Right now I am a size 14/16.
> 
> Nancy, congrats on the 11.5!
> 
> E, SO glad that you have no pain!!
> 
> 
> Treadmill, beaten.  3 miles in 37:02.   Considering I started with about a 45 min time on Jan 10th (and hadn't run since, oh, April '09 and that wasn't really running), I am really excited.   I did 1/1 intervals, walking at 4.2-4.4, running at 5.0-5.5.



kat great time on the TM. I did 3 in 41, I want to be faster, what are 1/1 intervals?? my walk pace is 3.8-4.0 and my ru is 4.8-5.0 (more 4.8)


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> kat great time on the TM. I did 3 in 41, I want to be faster, what are 1/1 intervals?? my walk pace is 3.8-4.0 and my ru is 4.8-5.0 (more 4.8)



1/1 is a walk 1, run 1 interval.  I have been working up  my intervals week by week.   Week 1, I started with run 1, walk 5.  I am now up to run 1, walk 1.  

Oh, and I started with a walk pace of 3.8-4.0 and a run of 4.7-4.8, I have been upping that too, gradually.   

I may try run 2, walk 1 next week, but I am likely to stick with 1/1 until after the half.   

For the long wogs, I tend to revert back to 1/5, although Sat I did a mix of 1/2 and 1/1.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--yes, intervals are the way to go for increasing your speed!  Ideally, you want to do "regular" runs per week, 1 longer run each week, and 1 tempo (interval) run each week.

Dad is out of surgery and doing great.  Off to get him and bring him home now.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Kat and E, 
I will try that tonight. (hopefully) Its kinda nuts on Monday's after getting the girls.

E. Glad you dad did well in surgery


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Well no work out for me today
Got a really bad headach, ate about 20 point dinner, So now I am feel all gross and going to chil on the couch.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Congrats to all you losers today!  *



3DisneyKids said:


> Way to go, Nancy!  Do you begin to taper now, or do you have one more long run?



Well, I'm off a week on my schedule .  Yes, one more increase, which according to schedule should be a 12, but they had that the week before the race (taper is more in the short/mid runs and number of rest days).  I have 2 more Mondays before the race (my long day) so I'll do one more really long, then probably an 8.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Well no work out for me today
> Got a really bad headach, ate about 20 point dinner, So now I am feel all gross and going to chil on the couch.



Sorry about the headache!  And sorry that I'm about to analyze it  Are you drinking enough water?  Even mild dehydration always, without fail, gives me a blinging headache. 



*Paula* - how is everything?


----------



## goofyfan-12

HockeyKat said:


> So, Monday weigh-in.  Weighed in at 199.2, so down 3.2, and UNDER 200!



Kat - that is an awesome loss!!!  Total rockstar you are (channelling my inner yoda)



poppinspal said:


> So I weighed in today and I'm down another 2.5 pounds. That puts me at a 9.5 loss so far! Yesterday was also a big day because I went to some outlets and decided to pick up a new pair of jeans and I'm now down from a size 10 to a size 8! It's been a big weekend for me.



Meg - Look at you zooming to your ten pound mark and dropping a size!  Awesome!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula - how is everything? *


*

Things are going all right Nancy - thanks for asking.  Spent the day at work moving furniture and cleaning our new office space.  Now if only I can decide where to put the furniture in my huge office I'll be set.  I am totally going to get lost in there.  I have been in a cubby for most of my professional career so having a whole office to myself with windows is strange...

JC was tonight - lost 1.1 pounds and am thrilled.  Feeling a bit more in control but not quite there yet.  Baby steps right?

Jesse is starting to get me pumped for the race.  We are working the plan so that I can peak at the race.  He is picking on me for not running, but I told him to strap two water balloons on his chest and a few around his waist and try running and then let me know how he feels.  He just laughed...  men... can't kill em right? 

E - glad to hear that you are feeling better and that your dad is doing well.


Kelly - been thinking about you and sending good job hunting vibes your way.

Ronda - thanks for the update on Sue's mom.  Continued good thoughts coming your way.

Jo - how are things going with you?

Liz, Lisa, Cutie, EE, Amy - hi.... miss you gals.  Hope all is well.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Spent the day at work moving furniture and cleaning our new office space.  Now if only I can decide where to put the furniture in my huge office I'll be set.  I am totally going to get lost in there.  I have been in a cubby for most of my professional career so having a whole office to myself with windows is strange...
> 
> *Have I had my head totally buried in the sand?  I know I've been wrapped up in my own *stuff* but how did I miss that you were moving your office   SO excited for you. You totally deserve a big office with windows. *
> 
> JC was tonight - lost 1.1 pounds and am thrilled.  Feeling a bit more in control but not quite there yet.  Baby steps right?
> 
> *Yay!  Headed back in the preferred direction *
> 
> Jesse is starting to get me pumped for the race.  We are working the plan so that I can peak at the race.  He is picking on me for not running, but I told him to strap two water balloons on his chest and a few around his waist and try running and then let me know how he feels.  He just laughed...  men... can't kill em right?



*water balloons  *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Thanks Nancy... it is a far cry from my Harry Potter esque desk that is tucked under the stairs leading up to the roof.  I think I mentioned the move months ago, but it has taken six months to get the darn data lines connected (the state is very slow at these things).  We should be in by the end of next week I think.  And yes, I'll take pictures...


----------



## adsrtw

One course is down for the semester!  This one was very difficult.  It looks like I only missed 3 points for the entire course.  To celebrate, I'm having a happy cow drumstick.  I am really enjoying WW.  It's so different.


----------



## adsrtw

Wake up!!!!!

Quick drive by while at work.  I'm knee deep in snow and annual reviews.  I hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning
Nancy, I am drinking allot of water, I always have. 
I think the major issue for me feeling yucky is I have not had my Period yet (sorry TMI) I had issues with the pill I was on, and now I am off the pill all together, major hormone issues. UGG. 

Sorry, I am just in a funk. I did wind up doing 100 squats and 50 pushups after dinner. But I just cant seem to find the WILL to stay on track with eating. 


Off to do some of this work, 
Have a Wonderful Day.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Amiee, I am glad you are enjoying WW, I was a few weeks ago. 
But I will get there again


----------



## adsrtw

Don't get discouraged Jo.  It's not easy changing several things at once.  I find it easier to build on it in stages.


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, some days are good, some aren't.   Just pick yourself up and keep going.  


PAULA!!  Office with windows!  You go!  I am so proud of you, and happy that they are finally realizing how awesome you are.   


I am happy today, because I am wearing size 14 pants, and they aren't cutting off my circulation.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> One course is down for the semester!  This one was very difficult.  It looks like I only missed 3 points for the entire course.  To celebrate, I'm having a happy cow drumstick.  I am really enjoying WW.  It's so different.



Amazing but true.  It's finally SNOWING here   We haven't seen much of this white stuff this winter!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I had issues with the pill I was on, and now I am off the pill all together, major hormone issues. UGG.



Hormones do a number on me as well.  Hopefully you'll get straightened around quickly!



adsrtw said:


> Don't get discouraged Jo.  It's not easy changing several things at once.  I find it easier to build on it in stages.



WORD!



HockeyKat said:


> I am happy today, because I am wearing size 14 pants, and they aren't cutting off my circulation.



YAY!   I love it when my pants don't squeeze me


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Don't get discouraged Jo.  It's not easy changing several things at once.  I find it easier to build on it in stages.



Thanks for the pick-me-up



HockeyKat said:


> I am happy today, because I am wearing size 14 pants, and they aren't cutting off my circulation.




Congrats!!! I would love to see a size 14! YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks!!  I bought a bunch of cheap 16s (women's/Lane Bryant 16s) over xmas break, and they are all starting to swim on me.   I probably only spent about $50 total on 4-5 pairs of pants and jeans, and I am more than glad to throw that $50 out the window now!!

These are a real 14, not a 14W.  A bit tight but not a holy crap I am going to rip my pants tight.  

My other happiness is that I can button my coat again.  Ah, the little things.  

Granted, I am sick and tired of having to WEAR a coat!  This is the South, dammit!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am so happy for you Kat, I know how you feel. 
I'm and 18 (I cant believe I said that) I will be so so happy to trash my size 18.
Even better when you don't wear size W and its just the regular size!


----------



## lisaviolet

First of all - Kat -   I lost the under 200 quote.  Congratulations Kat.  That's fantastic.  





3DisneyKids said:


> He was in good spirits this morning
> !



Good to hear Erika.  Hope everything works out well for him.  Must be very frustrating.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Oh, almost forgot.  Someone asked about Valentine's Day.  Ours was nice but low key.  We really don't do a lot for it.  Saturday night we went to a wine tasting and out to dinner, but really, we would have done that anyway, so it wasn't really "for" Valentine's Day.
> 
> And yesterday all day was spent with my in-laws.  Not quite the romantic day, kwim?
> 
> But last night was nice.  We have a tradition where Jeff sings me something new every year (he's a musician for those who don't know--as a hobby that is, not as a profession, though he used to be professional and is that talented and can play at that level).  Se he got out the acoustic guitar last night and played "Your Smiling Face" for me, by James Taylor.  And I always love it when he sings a JT song because he sounds just. like. him.  Exactly.  So that's all we do for each other for V day.  That and exchange cards.  I do a little gift bag for each of the kids, but really, it isn't a major event around here.



That's so lovely.    Lucky you.  



poppinspal said:


> So I weighed in today and I'm down another 2.5 pounds.
> !!!




Nice.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> - I should keep posting here!:



Ummm.  Yeah.  You're like sunshine on a sh!tty day.  

And you need support and some form of venting missy.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> WOW am I far behind!
> 
> 11.5 miles done this morning.  Did I mention that we are going to ROCK this race?
> 
> Off to catch up



Fantastic Nancy. And yes you all are going to rock the race.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Well no work out for me today
> Got a really bad headach, ate about 20 point dinner, So now I am feel all gross and going to chil on the couch.



I'm sorry that I'm  such a curious person.  Well not really.    Jo, what was the 20 point dinner?  



goofyfan-12 said:


> JC was tonight - lost 1.1 pounds and am thrilled.  Feeling a bit more in control but not quite there yet.  Baby steps right?
> 
> Jesse is starting to get me pumped for the race.  We are working the plan so that I can peak at the race.  He is picking on me for not running, but I told him to strap two water balloons on his chest and a few around his waist and try running and then let me know how he feels.  He just laughed...  men... can't kill em right?
> 
> ll.



You and Jesse give us such amusement.   
'
Paula, so thrilled about the loss.  So thrilled for you.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *water balloons  *







goofyfan-12 said:


> Thanks Nancy... it is a far cry from my Harry Potter esque desk that is tucked under the stairs leading up to the roof.  I think I mentioned the move months ago, but it has taken six months to get the darn data lines connected (the state is very slow at these things).  We should be in by the end of next week I think.  And yes, I'll take pictures...



Congratulations on the new office Paula.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Amiee, I am glad you are enjoying WW, I was a few weeks ago.
> But I will get there again



Hang in there Jo. Like everyone said - we all have moments like this.  



HockeyKat said:


> Thanks!!  I bought a bunch of cheap 16s (women's/Lane Bryant 16s) over xmas break, and they are all starting to swim on me.   I probably only spent about $50 total on 4-5 pairs of pants and jeans, and I am more than glad to throw that $50 out the window now!!
> 
> These are a real 14, not a 14W.  A bit tight but not a holy crap I am going to rip my pants tight.
> 
> My other happiness is that I can button my coat again.  Ah, the little things.
> 
> Granted, I am sick and tired of having to WEAR a coat!  This is the South, dammit!



Flippin' Fantastic Kat!  Flippin' Fantastic.  

I fully understand the regular 14s and the 14W.  So understand. 

 I try to explain that to Jean and just gives me a blank stare.  What do you mean you're a 14 but not a 14? Those pants are loose and they are a 14.  

But they're a 14 plus store.  Which is a 16 but not a 16.    Funny.  

THose are the best moments.  Those small smiling moments, eh? 

Me - I'm okay.  Someone - who unfortunately happens to be a man (since I'm trying to be open to them in a vulnerable manner )- rocked my trust last week. I didn't say anything  b/c I didn't want more flippin drama on this thread.   Unfortunately it triggers more in me than the average woman.  I'm just trying to make sure I express/have my feelings so I don't make it mean something else.  A la I just can't do this with men - stupid and irrational leap. It hurts too much.

So I'm pretty proud of myself that I'm rolling through the emotions to come out the other side.  Don't get me wrong - it's hurting intensely.  But I'm allowing myself to feel it instead of letting "numb" come in.  Numb adores unconsious eating - adores it.  So good on me.  

When it rains it pours.   They want to calculate my BMI this time through testing procedures - paperwork crap.  I will still read obese.  I am nowhere near OBESE - not even in the same darn county.  God I like to knife the person who made up the BMI.  I cleared last surgery at a much higher weight - no BMI.   Maybe I should take a picture of my stomach and email it to them.  Laughing.  It's pretty nice.  Maybe I should post it here.    NOT!  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda!  I lost your quote.  

Loved hearing about Sue.  Will she want to go back to WDW at all?   It was just a hmmm about it all?  

Also, that's so lovely to have such support and cheerleader behind your accomplishments.  Nice.  You're lucky.

I know she runs for fitness but doesn't have a passion for training/racing.  What is her passion?  Besides you of course Ronda.  Smiling and laughing.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I agree with you the BMI is crap.
Sorry you were hurt by a man 
Men Suck! 

For that dinner, OMG it was bad, I split a Gyro with DH,yes and some fries to.
Owell whats done is done, I owe WW 11 points.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I agree with you the BMI is crap.
> Sorry you were hurt by a man
> Men Suck!
> 
> For that dinner, OMG it was bad, I split a Gyro with DH,yes and some fries to.
> Owell whats done is done, I owe WW 11 points.



First you can't do men suck.  You can't Jo!  That's where I'm holding on with all my might not to go.    Funny story - ALL my girlfriends every single one of them separately said to me - "oh no no -stay there.  It's a better side to stay."    Every single one of them dissed their husbands/boyfriends.  It was awful.  I'm like don't have a choice (this is about healing and courage)  but thank you so much for your welcoming party.  It's absolutely inspiring.  

OMG.  I LOVE GYROS.  Like love it abandoned on a deserted island with gyros, Indian, Korean and of course West Indian - my goat roti or curry goat.  No particular order. What a happy thought.   I ADORE gyros.  

Sorry I'm not much of a support.  

Okay I must exercise.  At home and avoiding.


----------



## lisaviolet

I think the BMI is good for some body types.  But even Jean reads overweight on the  BMI.  I will read obese for a good amount of weight left.  I will never probably never read normal.  Sucks.  

And I'm in such better shape - (yes have to lose more for sure - hand's down) - than some that read normal.  That I know.  

Let me go lower the little sh!t.  I must go exercise.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> First of all - Kat -   I lost the under 200 quote.  Congratulations Kat.  That's fantastic.
> 
> ...
> 
> Flippin' Fantastic Kat!  Flippin' Fantastic.
> 
> I fully understand the regular 14s and the 14W.  So understand.
> 
> I try to explain that to Jean and just gives me a blank stare.  What do you mean you're a 14 but not a 14? Those pants are loose and they are a 14.
> 
> But they're a 14 plus store.  Which is a 16 but not a 16.    Funny.
> 
> THose are the best moments.  Those small smiling moments, eh?
> 
> Me - I'm okay.  Someone - who unfortunately happens to be a man (since I'm trying to be open to them in a vulnerable manner )- rocked my trust last week. I didn't say anything  b/c I didn't want more flippin drama on this thread.   Unfortunately it triggers more in me than the average woman.  I'm just trying to make sure I express/have my feelings so I don't make it mean something else.  A la I just can't do this with men - stupid and irrational leap. It hurts too much.
> 
> So I'm pretty proud of myself that I'm rolling through the emotions to come out the other side.  Don't get me wrong - it's hurting intensely.  But I'm allowing myself to feel it instead of letting "numb" come in.  Numb adores unconsious eating - adores it.  So good on me.
> 
> When it rains it pours.   They want to calculate my BMI this time through testing procedures - paperwork crap.  I will still read obese.  I am nowhere near OBESE - not even in the same darn county.  God I like to knife the person who made up the BMI.  I cleared last surgery at a much higher weight - no BMI.   Maybe I should take a picture of my stomach and email it to them.  Laughing.  It's pretty nice.  Maybe I should post it here.    NOT!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Thanks!!  I have tried to explain the 14/16 vs 14/16W to people before as well, and until you experience it, you don't get it.  

Also, there is a strange no-man's land between 16 and 18, which I guess is filled by those 14/16Ws (something I just figured out, maybe?).   Like 16s are way too tight, but 18s are disproportionately too big.  Weird.  

Sorry about the boy.    They suck sometimes, sure, but are good sometimes too.   Much like women., or really people in general.   There are few good ones and many bad ones, unfortunately.   Just hope to find the good ones.  

BMI.  Piss on 'em.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I agree with you the BMI is crap.
> Sorry you were hurt by a man
> Men Suck!
> 
> For that dinner, OMG it was bad, I split a Gyro with DH,yes and some fries to.
> Owell whats done is done, I owe WW 11 points.




Mmmmmm gyro.   Fries.  Yum.   I am no help either!  

Hey, at least you split it and didn't have your own?  Baby steps.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa--hoo boy!  You know what the Cutie would say!  She is blessed with the men-hating gene!  Ha!  So I will hate him for her and you.  Not all men.  Just the one that hurt you.  He's scum.  Done.

I know I should be congratulating a lot of people on a lot of things, but it is all out of my head already.  Such is life.

Dad is doing well, thanks.  Just came from visiting him.

We are finally getting some snow here in the northeast.  They keep saying 6-10" for us, but so far it has just been spitting for the past few hours.

I got in a 4.5 mile run and things feel good.  Not perfect, but not painful.  I'll take it, right?  I have a 12-miler scheduled for Thursday.  We'll see.  If I am hurting half way through it, I'll stop.  But I sure as hell want to finish it.  Then I am off to Taper Town and my next long run will be the Half!  

Jo--hang in there and don't give up.  It will take some time to adjust, so don't beat yourself up too much.

I don't give a crap about the BMI and mine actually says I am healthy, which is true.  Go by how you look and how you feel.  The rest you can throw out the window with the guy who hurt Lisa.  Word.

Kids are home all week for February break.  It's a New England thing.  Lots of my friends are in WDW this week since we have the week off but it isn't something the whole country has off.

Kelly--check in when you can!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

goofyfan-12 said:


> JC was tonight - lost 1.1 pounds and am thrilled.  Feeling a bit more in control but not quite there yet.  Baby steps right?
> 
> Jesse is starting to get me pumped for the race.  We are working the plan so that I can peak at the race.  He is picking on me for not running, but I told him to strap two water balloons on his chest and a few around his waist and try running and then let me know how he feels.  He just laughed...  men... can't kill em right?



Fantastic loss Paula 
You and Jesse sound like a fun double act in the gym! You get on really well don't you? 
Oh, and Im so glad you are getting an office with windows! I didn't like to think of you under the stairs 



adsrtw said:


> One course is down for the semester!  This one was very difficult.  It looks like I only missed 3 points for the entire course.  To celebrate, I'm having a happy cow drumstick.  I am really enjoying WW.  It's so different.







cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Amiee, I am glad you are enjoying WW, I was a few weeks ago.
> But I will get there again



You most definitely will get there again! One day at a time Jo, thats how I take it! 



HockeyKat said:


> I am happy today, because I am wearing size 14 pants, and they aren't cutting off my circulation.







lisaviolet said:


> Ummm.  Yeah.  You're like sunshine on a sh!tty day.
> 
> And you need support and some form of venting missy.



Ah Lisa, you always know the right thing to say 
And  for you. I hate him for you too.



3DisneyKids said:


> So I will hate him for her and you.  Not all men.  Just the one that hurt you.  He's scum.  Done.



Word....right use?! 
Glad to hear your dad is doin better.

If everyone could keep fingers, toes, eyes and any other extremeties crossed for me...I have an interview tomorrow! My first interview in oooh, 6 years!  
Much appreciated! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> So I'm pretty proud of myself that I'm rolling through the emotions to come out the other side.  Don't get me wrong - it's hurting intensely.  But I'm allowing myself to feel it instead of letting "numb" come in.  Numb adores unconsious eating - adores it.  So good on me.
> 
> *yes, indeed Lisa.  Good on you!  *
> 
> When it rains it pours.   They want to calculate my BMI this time through testing procedures - paperwork crap.  I will still read obese



BMI is complete crap, IMO.  My husband who is rock solid muscle is considered "overweight" on the BMI scale, my BMI registers "normal". His body fat % runs around 15% (gets as low as 11% when he's really workin' it), my body fat % is currently probably right around 25%.  Tell me how that works out as him overweight and me normal?  Honestly. It's so stupid.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Owell whats done is done, I owe WW 11 points.



  IOU-WW points  OMG I owe WW so many points I think I need to file Chapter 11 and start over.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi.  Here, reading, just feeling very personally overwhelmed.  Good on tracking and exercise.  All that is fine. I just need some off time.

I'll try to post and reply later.  Love to you all! Be kind to yourselves, okay?  You're all making huge strides - personally, professionally, emotionally.  I'm witnessing it all!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> BMI.  Piss on 'em.




You know when you really AREN'T expecting to read something - well this was it! I snorted out of my nose 

Liz - Hope all is well


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> If everyone could keep fingers, toes, eyes and any other extremeties crossed for me...I have an interview tomorrow! My first interview in oooh, 6 years!
> Much appreciated!



Good luck tomorrow Kelly!  I'm sure you'll do GREAT!


----------



## poppinspal

Hey everyone! The snow has finally hit here and it's hit in full force! 

*Erika*- I think we are right around the same size. I'm having a hard time figuring out my weight goal and size goal only because when I was smaller I was never concerned with my weight. I didn't gain weight till about three years ago when I dated a guy who lived for food. But I think I want to be around 125 which will probably put me in a 4 or 6. I'm short too so that weight and size won't make me super skinny but healthy. I'm also curious what training program you used for the half as I'm going to be starting my half marathon training soon enough. 

*Paula*- Baby steps are still steps in the right direction. I'm glad things are finally starting to turn around for you!

*Kat*- Yay for size 14! While I find seeing the numbers drop on the scale is great, going down a size in clothes almost seems more real to me. Have I mentioned how fantastic I think you are? Because now would be a good time to do it! 

*Lisa*- I have never thought BMI was great but I knew it was out of control when the doctor told my aunt that my five year old cousin's BMI meant she was on the border of over weight and obese! If you went strictly by her weight she'd be considered under weight!!! Plus BMI for a five year old?  As Charlie Brown would say... good grief!!!  for you!

I feel like I missed some things but my brain doesn't seem to be completely working today! I probably won't get my run in till later then normal today, it'll be interesting to see how I do running after dinner and not before. The snow has hit and the roads are messy, makes me really glad I have a TM in the house. (And that I'm done driving for today! Praying it snows enough to close work tomorrow!)  Off to whip up some dinner for myself.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DisneyGalUK said:


> Word....right use?!



*Totally right use!  Ha!  And GOOD LUCK!  I am rooting for you all the way!*




SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi.  Here, reading, just feeling very personally overwhelmed.  Good on tracking and exercise.  All that is fine. I just need some off time.
> 
> I'll try to post and reply later.  Love to you all! Be kind to yourselves, okay?  You're all making huge strides - personally, professionally, emotionally.  I'm witnessing it all!



*Sorry you are overwhelmed, love.  I know how it feels and I am sorry you are feeling it.  Breathe.  You'll figure it out.  You always do.  And lean on us when you need to.*




poppinspal said:


> Hey everyone! The snow has finally hit here and it's hit in full force!
> 
> *Erika*- I think we are right around the same size. I'm having a hard time figuring out my weight goal and size goal only because when I was smaller I was never concerned with my weight. I didn't gain weight till about three years ago when I dated a guy who lived for food. But I think I want to be around 125 which will probably put me in a 4 or 6. I'm short too so that weight and size won't make me super skinny but healthy. I'm also curious what training program you used for the half as I'm going to be starting my half marathon training soon enough.


*
Yes, it finally started here, too.  They said it would start this morning, but really it was 3-ish before anything started to stick.  We have a plow truck so we are ready.  Fortunately, Jeff is still in town for this storm, but he leaves again this week-end.  He'll be gone for three weeks and don't you just know that it'll snow like hell several times while he is gone and I'll be stuck plowing us out!  Ugh!

Yes, my ultimate final goal is 125.  Honestly, after having 3 kids I don't know if that is even realistic for me anymore.  So my first goal is to get to 130, which is 9 pounds away.  Once I manage to get there, I'll decide on those last 5.   But let me tell you, I have been fighting for the last year to get to 130.  *sigh*  Aging sucks.  

I know Lisa says it all the time and it just can't be said enough--those in your 20s, deal with it NOW.  It is so so so much easier to lose in your 20s than in your 30s.  And easier to lose in your 30s than in your 40s.

As for a training plan--I hired a coach, believe it or not.  Our running store here advertises personal coaching.  So when I was a brand new runner, I looked into it and was shocked at how reasonable it was.  Because I am not an "elite" athlete and really just needed to know the basics (and needed someone around to ask all of my tons of questions), he charged me $75 for 6 months.  It was awesome and totally worth it.  And part of what I got for that price was a personalized training plan.  I will be happy to e-mail it to you if you send me your e-mail address.  

Probably the most popular training plan is John Bingham's Marathoning for Mortals.  While I love John "the Penguin" and his books, I don't love his plan.  It has your longest run before the Half at only 10 miles.  And again, this is pretty common regardless of what plan you do.  Most say that once you have hit 10 miles, you are ready.  BUT.  I don't think so.  At least not for me.  There is a huge difference between 10 and 13.  So I like to train to 11.5--then I know I am ready.

But again, I have several plans and would be happy to send you some.  

When is your Half again?  The Boston, right?  Who knows, I may even come down and do it!  (You and I are running at about the same pace right now as well as being the same size!)*


----------



## poppinspal

*E*- I love the idea of you plowing a driveway! At least you get out of doing this one. Snow didn't start sticking here till late and it looks like we'll probably end up with about an inch sticking, not bad.

I'm doing the same thing. I set a goal of 130 but ultimately want to get to 125. I figure if I get to 130 I'll be more determined to hit that 125 mark. I definitely want to do this now and not in twenty years, ten years or even two years. (when I will hit 30) I want to hit it and maintain it now.  

I think a coach would he a little intimadating for me, I don't feel confident in my running. Some day I'll hopeful stop thinking I should have a soccer ball in front of me while I run! I don't want to be scared away from running.

I have looked at a bunch of training plans including John binghams. I'm with you on thinking ten miles isn't enough and for me that's not just physically. I need to be mentally prepared for the last of the miles and I'm not sure ten will prepare me for the mental part. So I'd love to see the plans you have because otherwise I'll just be using the marathon for mortals plan.  

I am doing the Boston one, June 27th I believe is the day. It'd be awesome to run it together. I'm also looking at other New England races to do this summer but probably more in the 10k range.


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> *Kat*- Yay for size 14! While I find seeing the numbers drop on the scale is great, going down a size in clothes almost seems more real to me. Have I mentioned how fantastic I think you are? Because now would be a good time to do it!



 Right back at you.  That made my day.  


Kelly, glad I could make you snort.  


No time to really respond... my day completely rolled away from me.   I am scarfing dinner at my desk (at 7:20PM) so that I can head over to visit a friend in the hospital.  Her laptop died and a friend at work was kind enough to loan me a laptop for her, so I am going to drop it by and visit for a while.  

Btw, please pray or think of my friend if you can.  She is 48 and in the process of getting diagnosed with cancer, and looking at a hip replacement in the near to immediate future.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Feeling like crap tonight since I am getting sick so this will likely be shorter than it should be.

Kat - awesome about the 14's!

Liz- hang in there

Lisa - sending hugs...  Not all men suck give them a chance from time to time.

Meg - look for a coach... You don't need to be an expert to have one.  That is what you are paying them for.  You will advance in skill much quicker with one than without one.

Kelly - Jesse and I get along great.  I am lucky that way.  Our personalities mesh and we do tend to make the people around us laugh because you never know what we are going to say next.  The key is - I can't whine.  He has no patience for that.  Glad we can entertain you.

Ok I am off to crawl into bed...  Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi.  Here, reading, just feeling very personally overwhelmed.  Good on tracking and exercise.  All that is fine. I just need some off time.
> 
> I'll try to post and reply later.  Love to you all! Be kind to yourselves, okay?  You're all making huge strides - personally, professionally, emotionally.  I'm witnessing it all!



 Liz.  Big .  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa -   Not all men suck give them a chance from time to time.
> 
> 
> !



Paula  

I can only think my rambling got too much to read.  

I know 100% not all men suck. I said that.  And besides not putting myself out there YET I give all men a chance.  This is just really really hurting and triggering sh!t and I'm trying to stop that from happening.  

It got worse tonight.  I can't post it.  Just let's say I'm emotionally gone and like scary emotionally gone (from everything as a whole right now - my mom couldn't even complete a couple of sentences she started the other day).    But this too shall pass.  But this too shall pass.  Yes, chanting.  


And Erika - thank you for having my back. Really.  What I have to say doesn't change that.  But he's not a scum and that's why it's so incredibly painful.  I wish he was scum.  


Okay - I need to shut up.  

 to all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> I'm with you on thinking ten miles isn't enough and for me that's not just physically. I need to be mentally prepared for the last of the miles and I'm not sure ten will prepare me for the mental part.



When I trained for my 1st half marathon my longest training run was 10 miles.  When I ran my 1st half marathon, I totally hit the wall at 10 miles.  SUCKED. Physically and mentally.  My unprofessional recommendation is do more than 10 for your longest run.  I'm using a Hal Higdon plan this time around (intermediate level) which takes me up to 12 miles.  Much better plan for me personally.  I need that build up to the big finish.

as an aside, Megan, I have to admit that I laugh at myself when I read your posts.  Because I read them in that north shore accent.   My brother is up that way - don't know if I mentioned that or not, but he is.



lisaviolet said:


> Okay - I need to shut up.



um, no really you don't. 


I'm am once again in too deep with my life!  Costumes for Anything Goes.  23 matching sailor skirts. 8 white, 15 blue.  I have a LONG way to go.  OH!  And I get to make my daughter a 1920's wedding dress.   I just may have to bring some projects along to work on while we relax poolside after the race


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> um, no really you don't.




Oh yes I do.   It's that kind of no idea what this emotional short circuiting can bring.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I just may have to bring some projects along to work on while we relax poolside after the race



Pictures please people.


----------



## poppinspal

Morning Ladies! Woke up to a winter wonderland here. 

*Kat*- I'm glad I could make your day! Will definitely keep your friend in my prayers. Just the word cancer is so scary but the doctors and nurses who work with cancer really can be amazing. 

*Paula*- I will have to think of the coach thing. I think I'm just hesitant not because I am no expert runner but literally just because I'm afraid they'll say I've done everything wrong or not to run my race or something like that. I'm sure I would do much better with a coach though.

*Nancy*- I looked at Hal's plans but I was worried anything harder then the plan for newbies would be too much for someone who has never trained for a half marathon. And the easiest plan he has is very similar in some ways to the Marathon for Mortals plan. Any thoughts on how hard the intermediate plan is?  I don't remember you saying your brother lived up this way. Should I disappoint you and tell you about how my accent really sounds. 

*Lisa*- I had this whole thing typed out and erased it because it seemed silly. There will be better days ahead and in the mean time you should share your emotions with someone so you don't carry the burden alone.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> *Nancy*- I looked at Hal's plans but I was worried anything harder then the plan for newbies would be too much for someone who has never trained for a half marathon. And the easiest plan he has is very similar in some ways to the Marathon for Mortals plan. Any thoughts on how hard the intermediate plan is?  I don't remember you saying your brother lived up this way. Should I disappoint you and tell you about how my accent really sounds.



 NO!  Don't tell me.  Let me read it in my accent!

I use the intermediate loosely.  I don't run every day, but 3-4 days a week.  And thru the training for this particular event I've been doing walk/run intervals because the day of the event I want to know that walking with my peeps is going to be a-ok for my body (different muscles, etc).  So, it hasn't been quite as intense as my previous training.  Honestly?  My body has been much happier overall!

Off to the gym it is for me.  Then run around like a crazy person most of the day!  Catch up with you all a bit later


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> NO!  Don't tell me.  Let me read it in my accent!



 So cute. 

Once we were in Boston Megan and Jean says to me "where are those people from?"   

I said "what?" .  She said, "those people where are they from?".  

"ummm Boston".


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Evening Everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> Well it's the truth Kelly.  There are just some people that are born with a light that just spreads onto everyone  when they're around.  Someone must have told you that, yes?  Well regardless that's you in a nutshell.



Ah Lisa 

Thank you everyone for all your good thoughts, the interview went well I think, we had a good chat about the job and all the things involved but its just so hard to tell!
It could be up to 2 weeks before I find out if I've got it or not, so in the mean time I'll keep looking and keep my fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, hope it works out!!  


So quiet here today.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Sending you Magic!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly* - I've got my fingers crossed for you! 

Quiet day here today.  Everyone must be busy!  I've had an awesomely productive day.  Crossed everything off my to-do list (and it was extensive!) so I'm free and clear to spend the evening watching Olympics and sewing more costumes.

I took Becca to a friends house earlier. After all the errands I had completed today, I was in one of those "I don't want to get back in the car and drive all the way over there" moods.  Do you know how far "all the way over there" was?  5.3 miles.  10.6 round trip.  I didn't want to DRIVE 10.6 miles.  But I'm going to fly to Florida to RUN 13.1???  What in the name of God is WRONG with me


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Too Funny, You can run farther than that drive is.

ok so I weighed in up 1.6 but I knew that was going to happen
I still have 4 points left for today and I am not going to eat them.

have a good night
Oh I was in a hurry but I tried your 1/1 run walk Kat. I did 2 miles in 27 mins but I only did the 1/1 for the first mile


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies. So quick hello. I went over tonight on my calories but not crazy over. Still I'm a bit bummed but tomorrow is another day. (And tomorrow is the day I play hockey, this makes it a great day! )

I'm a little stressed about my online class. I thought today was the due date for a paper but it was really yesterday. I only figured it out when I signed on to upload the paper tonight. So I sent it right off as it was done but it'll still be marked late. I'm just getting a bit stressed about this. 

I'm off to sleep, I need a new day. Oh yeah and tomorrow is pajama day at work, yay!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just a quick HI for now.  Be back in a bit with a proper post!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

JO!  That's a great time for you!  Excellent!  Keep it up!

I have 12 miles scheduled for tomorrow.  The key word there is scheduled!  Kids are home on break, so my mom will have to watch them.  Plus, I am going to be really paying attention to my body.  If I feel pain, I will call it a day.  I have already done a 10.5 and an 11.5.  So I am likely fine.  But still.  I'll feel more prepared if I can get one more long run under my belt.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hi All!

Not much to report from this corner of the world!  Still crazed by my life, but that will be my normal state from now until the end of March.  Now, if only sleep weren't so necessary.


----------



## HockeyKat




----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Not much to report from this corner of the world!  Still crazed by my life, but that will be my normal state from now until the end of March.  Now, if only sleep weren't so necessary.



being new to the group I have to ask, Why do you make costumes?


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> JO!  That's a great time for you!  Excellent!  Keep it up!
> 
> I have 12 miles scheduled for tomorrow.  The key word there is scheduled!  Kids are home on break, so my mom will have to watch them.  Plus, I am going to be really paying attention to my body.  If I feel pain, I will call it a day.  I have already done a 10.5 and an 11.5.  So I am likely fine.  But still.  I'll feel more prepared if I can get one more long run under my belt.



When are you going?  I am headed out around 2PM so feel free to call.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies! Pajama day at work today and it is great!  Little kids in their pajamas are always adorable and I'm loving being in slippers at work! 

Nothing more really to report other then I had my first turkey burger last night for dinner and I loved it! Tonight is hockey and I'm looking forward to a good non-running workout. 

Hope you're all having a great end to the week. Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

12 miles in 2:17.  MINIMAL pain!  WOO HOO!  Long run done and now it is time to taper!  Thank God!

I felt fine for the first 9 miles--cruised right along.  A bit before mile 10, though, I hit a wall.  I didn't have enough fuel.  One of my GU packets fell out of my pocket, so there was nothing I could do but keep trudging along.  But it didn't feel good.  Got a bit of a boost at mile 11 knowing that I was almost done.  But the last couple miles were definitely a bit of a struggle.

But again, it is DONE.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> being new to the group I have to ask, Why do you make costumes?



 Why?  Because I'm crazy.  

What for?  The High School drama club.  I got involved a few years ago (actually, this is my 4th year) when my oldest son began working on set design & construction.  He graduated last spring and now my daughter is a freshman and music/drama is her life.  Literally.  Currently she sings a minimum of 5 days a week with various groups.  So yeah.  I'm stuck with it for a while. 

The weather here today is simply stunning. Blue, blue sky.  Temps right around 40*.  Too bad it was a strength day for me.  I really need an outdoor pavement session.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> 12 miles in 2:17.  MINIMAL pain!  WOO HOO!  Long run done and now it is time to taper!  Thank God!



 Excellent E!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Excellent E!



Thanks Nancy. And the weather is exactly why I chose today for my long run. Just gorgeous!!  Though the wind kicked up at mile 9 and it was definitely a biting wind. 

I have to say though, I am wrecked from not fueling properly. So fatigued   I feel gross instead of energized.


----------



## adsrtw

I haven't read anything, but wanted to pop in to say tonight is weigh in for me.  Will post the results.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> I haven't read anything, but wanted to pop in to say tonight is weigh in for me.  Will post the results.



How exciting amiee!!!  Can't wait to hear about you first week at ww!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm here!  Drumroll please - 

I'm down 3.2 lbs.  Yay!  And I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## HockeyKat

EE!!  Congrats!!  

E, yay on the long run!  



I did 11.5 in 2:46.   However, I wussed out at the end of mile 7 (my loop end) and decided to go finish out the rest on the treadmill.  

I found out today that cold slays me.  I could do long sleeves/pants in the sauna that was the gym, no problem, but 50 that felt like under 40 with the wind, I can't handle.  I was just too cold, made everything hurt.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I have to say though, I am wrecked from not fueling properly. So fatigued   I feel gross instead of energized.



Bummer.  The worst part is the losing the Gu!  It's not like you weren't prepared or simply uninformed just unlucky!  Eat right, and feel better! 



adsrtw said:


> I'm here!  Drumroll please -
> 
> I'm down 3.2 lbs.  Yay!  And I don't feel like I'm missing out.



 AWESOME Amiee!  So excited for you!



HockeyKat said:


> I did 11.5 in 2:46.   However, I wussed out at the end of mile 7 (my loop end) and decided to go finish out the rest on the treadmill.



I don't see that as wussing out.  I see that as a smart training move.  Nice job on the run!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> I'm here!  Drumroll please -
> 
> I'm down 3.2 lbs.  Yay!  And I don't feel like I'm missing out.



*AMIEE!  OMG, Goddess Crown!  Awesome!  So, I am guessing that you are a total convert now?*



HockeyKat said:


> I did 11.5 in 2:46.   However, I wussed out at the end of mile 7 (my loop end) and decided to go finish out the rest on the treadmill.
> 
> I found out today that cold slays me.  I could do long sleeves/pants in the sauna that was the gym, no problem, but 50 that felt like under 40 with the wind, I can't handle.  I was just too cold, made everything hurt.



*Great job, Kat!  11.5 is nothing to sneeze at, not matter how you do it--indoors, outdoors, or a combo.  How long was the "break" you had to take to get from your outdoor trail to the gym?  

14:45 pace is a great place to be.  Right where you should be!  Well done!  Remember that your pace for long runs SHOULD be slower than your 5k pace.  So again, I see you as being right on target.  Plenty of wiggle room.

And listen, you learned something important about your training.  It is only through trial and error like this that we figure out what works for us, what doesn't, etc.  My "cold threshold" (the temp below which I had to run inside) used to be 20*.  I can say after this winter, that it has dropped to 10*.  Seriously, I hate the TM THAT much!  *



AKASnowWhite said:


> Bummer.  The worst part is the losing the Gu!  It's not like you weren't prepared or simply uninformed just unlucky!  Eat right, and feel better!



*I feel MUCH better now.  It took a bit to get here, though.  Protein first followed by carbs, followed by a sugared drink (which I NEVER do), and then rested for half an hour--as in literally just laid on the couch doing nothing but staring at the ceiling...no tv or other stimulation, and that all did the trick.  

So that's good.  I know that even if this should happen on race day, or if I should get over-fatigued for some reason, I know that I can bounce back and still have a good time at night. Because tequila WILL be involved.  *


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks ladies!  Yes, total convert.  I like to eat.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Thanks ladies!  Yes, total convert.  I like to eat.



*well, eating *is* my sport *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh, and my favorite socks failed me today.  So I need to get a few more pairs of dual layer socks to try out before race day.  Please post your fave brands or post links to what you love.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Great job, Kat!  11.5 is nothing to sneeze at, not matter how you do it--indoors, outdoors, or a combo.  How long was the "break" you had to take to get from your outdoor trail to the gym?
> 
> 14:45 pace is a great place to be.  Right where you should be!  Well done!  Remember that your pace for long runs SHOULD be slower than your 5k pace.  So again, I see you as being right on target.  Plenty of wiggle room.
> 
> And listen, you learned something important about your training.  It is only through trial and error like this that we figure out what works for us, what doesn't, etc.  My "cold threshold" (the temp below which I had to run inside) used to be 20*.  I can say after this winter, that it has dropped to 10*.  Seriously, I hate the TM THAT much!  *
> 
> 
> 
> *I feel MUCH better now.  It took a bit to get here, though.  Protein first followed by carbs, followed by a sugared drink (which I NEVER do), and then rested for half an hour--as in literally just laid on the couch doing nothing but staring at the ceiling...no tv or other stimulation, and that all did the trick.
> 
> So that's good.  I know that even if this should happen on race day, or if I should get over-fatigued for some reason, I know that I can bounce back and still have a good time at night. Because tequila WILL be involved.  *




Glad that you recovered okay.  That icky feeling isn't any fun at all.  



It was about 15 min drive from trail to gym, and I got a treadmill right away.  I had two thin mints (my "fuel" today since I forgot to buy some) on the way as well as about half a 22oz water.   I did try some gummy starburst thingies during the outside wog but hated them.   I think I am going with chocolate gu on race day, as that has worked the best so far. 

I did better once warm, than I was cold.  OMG cold.  They said 50 but I think they were lying.   If it looks like it will be cold like that on race day, I have long underwear and I will wear that under my pants.  

I also found out that I need stimulation of some kind.  Walking alone like that on an endless empty trail is boring and I have trouble keeping motivated.   I need people/stuff to look at, distractions.  

The last mile sucked.  I am glad I did 11.5, though, somewhat because of that.   I may regret it at 7:45PM tomorrow (first hockey game), but actually right now I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Ronda93

E - Great job!  I love my Wright Socks.  Two thin layers.

Kat - that's a nice, long run - you're gonna be ready!

EE = loser!!!!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> E - Great job!  I love my Wright Socks.  Two thin layers.



me too!  Those are my favorites!

Has anyone checked into the average weather for the first week of March?  I need to know - I'm going to check it out.


----------



## adsrtw

Ronda - I love being called a loser, lol.  How is Sue's mom doing?  

Kat - I have to admit.  I really like chocolate gu.

E - I'm bad in the sock department.  So I'm sending cyber neosporin pain relief your way.

Nancy - sport, love it!


----------



## adsrtw

I will check Nancy.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I will check Nancy.



I just looked really quickly at weather.com  Looks like the average high is in the lowish 70*s and the average low is right around 50*.  If we get an "average" weekend, it should be just perfect running weather!


----------



## adsrtw

The 10 day forecast shows upper 60's to mid 70's for the high and mid 40's to upper 50's for the low.


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> I just looked really quickly at weather.com  Looks like the average high is in the lowish 70*s and the average low is right around 50*.  If we get an "average" weekend, it should be just perfect running weather!



You beat me to it.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am hoping for upper 50s.  Please.  And no biting wind.  

Also, that would mean a nice warm day for pool time.  

Socks.   I bought men's socks the other day and they work better for me.  Women's usually come in 6-9.   What about us size 10s??


----------



## adsrtw

50's is warm for the pool?!?!  You don't mean to actually get in it, right?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so we have two votes for Wright.  I'm on it!

And EE, no neosporin needed.  No blisters or anything.  Just uncomfortable and they (literally) rubbed me the wrong way.  All I can say is that I was "aware" of my socks.  And you shouldn't be distracted by how your socks are feeling, kwim?

As for perfect running weather...speak for yourself!    Perfect for me is 50s.  Or low 60s with cloud cover.  Right now, heat is one of my concerns.  I hate to run long distances when it is warm.  I am assuming the start will be fine.  Should only be that last hour (when it counts!) that I will feel overheated.  But FL has been so cold this season, so it is hard to say.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

2 weeks from tomorrow I'll be boarding a plane.


but now, I'm going to bed.  Must rest so I can run tomorrow. Train, eat, sleep, repeat.  2 more weeks.


----------



## adsrtw

I understand what you mean E.  So glad you don't have blisters.  I hate them so much.  Yikes!


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> 2 weeks from tomorrow I'll be boarding a plane.
> 
> 
> but now, I'm going to bed.  Must rest so I can run tomorrow. Train, eat, sleep, repeat.  2 more weeks.



I can't wait!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> 50's is warm for the pool?!?!  You don't mean to actually get in it, right?



OMG no.  I want it to be 100* out before I go IN the pool 



3DisneyKids said:


> As for perfect running weather...speak for yourself!    Perfect for me is 50s.  Or low 60s with cloud cover.  Right now, heat is one of my concerns.



eh.  We'll be done by 9:00 (yes, yes we will).  Just as the day begins to warm.  It WILL be perfect 

Besides.  It's really not the heat, it's the humidity that we northerners need to be concerned about


----------



## adsrtw

I'm loving the siggy updates.  They look fantastic.


----------



## HockeyKat

adsrtw said:


> 50's is warm for the pool?!?!  You don't mean to actually get in it, right?



No, I meant if the lows were in the mid-to-upper-50s (remember we are starting at 6AM, not too far off the low for the night), then the highs would be in the 70s, therefore good pool weather.   Sorry, sometimes my brain makes the connections and my fingers/mouth do not!


----------



## adsrtw

HockeyKat said:


> No, I meant if the lows were in the mid-to-upper-50s (remember we are starting at 6AM, not too far off the low for the night), then the highs would be in the 70s, therefore good pool weather.   Sorry, sometimes my brain makes the connections and my fingers/mouth do not!



Whew!  Was getting concerned.  I could handle 70's.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

POOL.  Word.  There is something about being from Maine or anywhere way up here--to dream about pool weather when surrounded by snow.  *sigh*  Can't wait to be there!  Of course, being in a bathing suit in public I could do without.  

I tried some of my suits on the other day, which is always a scary thing.  And at least I have something I can wear that isn't too too awful.  But still.  I am never comfortable in a bathing suit.  Really, never.  Even when at a weight I am happy with.  My body type is just not meant for wearing a bathing suit.  No matter how thin I am, I just don't look good in one.  And of course, since I am not thin right now, that will only compound the issue.

Ronda--hey stranger!


----------



## HockeyKat

Just stand next to me, and you'll look better.  I promise.  

35-45 lbs overweight + bathing suit = not ideal.    Oh well, enough drinks and I won't care anymore.


----------



## adsrtw

Kat just earned a WORD!

Yep going to drink til I don't care.  Off to text til we fall asleep.  Good night!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And, ahem, EE...with whom would you be texting at this hour whilst in bed????  Hmmm?


----------



## poppinspal

E- Good job with the run. I wish I could help on the socks but I like totally different socks then most the world. I like my nice cushy under armour ones. 

EE- Congrats on the loss! Awesome job. 

Kat- At least you finished your run, that's what really matters. 

I'm actually getting very excited for all of you to head to WDW! I can't wait to hear reports on the race too!

I had a pretty bad night of hockey. Just frustrating. Probably was not helped by the fact that I have not ate well at all the last two days. While I ate more then I should yesterday, today I ate less but it was really bad stuff. I felt it. It can also be so hard to play with guys, I feel I have to work twice as hard some days.  I also took a few hits to the same area of my arm tonight, right now it's tender but I'm hoping it's just a bruise. 

I'm getting myself back on track tomorrow and I'm going to get focused for my run. My plans fell through for tomorrow so I'm going to run and sleep early.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Bye!  I am off for the week-end.  I'll have my phone, so I'll stay in touch when I can.  OMG--pizza tonight.  So excited.  I have all of my splurge points set aside for it.


P.S.  Woke up and got up to get dressed, etc. and as soon as my feet hit the floor--OUCH.  The leg is super painful today after yesterday's long run.  Thank God it is time to taper.  As long as I am careful for the next 2 weeks, baby it and only do some short runs, I should be fine for race day.  But the pain this morning is not fun.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies, 

E, have a great time at Disney on Ice, my girls LOVED IT.


I am so so inspired and impressed by you ladies with the mileage you are doing.  GREAT JOB.

Meg, sorry about the bad game but today is FRIDAY!!

EE, way to go at WW great loss!

Last night I ran/walk outside for 2.63 mile (per my watch) it was not so bad this time and I have to say I did more run than walk. Today I plan on doing Jillian DVD and run again tomorrow. The past two days I have been on track with my points, but the weekends are when it hard.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Friday ladies!!!! 

Jo- is it completely odd that I find weekends easier? I tend to have more time to make myself healthier food so I worry a whole lot less about my weekend eating. 

My big plans for tonight... running, homework and laundry. Truthfully I'm actually excited to have a night to just catch up on those little things.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Last day of work tomorrow - Urgh! We are only there for around 2 hours though and then closing up. It will be bittersweet!

And, I kind of feel like im using up all of my finger and toe crossing and good thoughts, but I have another interview on Monday morning so...! Different company this time!

Oh, I am SO jealous of you guys going to do the princess! BUT I am extremely blown away by the hard work you are all putting into it, really you guys are an inspiration!

I haven't been on my game this past few weeks  - the eating isn't too bad and surprisingly Ive managed to keep the drinking to a minimum  but I have been so off on exercise and im starting to feel blah! So, Monday its back to it (I can't start tomorrow, after we close the shop we are going for 'We've got no job' drinks! )

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, enjoy your night in. We are staying in to!

Kelly, Sending you great wishes that you find something soon. 
Enjoy your have no job drinks!!! And have a drink for the job you will soon get.


----------



## adsrtw

3DisneyKids said:


> And, ahem, EE...with whom would you be texting at this hour whilst in bed????  Hmmm?



Somebody who shaves his head & has blue eyes.


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, good luck on the job hunt!  Enjoy those drinks! 



OMG I just had the best frozen dinner ever.   It's a full-fat version... Stouffer's Battered Haddock and Mac&Cheese.  400 cals and probably too much fat for WW points to be happy about it, but man it was good.  


I am tired as crap today, but overall really not that sore.   My shins are feeling a lot better than they were last week.   

I likely won't be around much this weekend.   Hockey games tonight at 7:45PM, tomorrow at 9AM and 9PM, and Sunday at either 8:30AM or 10 (depends on where we place).   I am also keeping score for the game after mine tonight and tomorrow AM, so I will get home after 11:30PM tonight.   Plus I am having the Pampered Chef party at 3PM tomorrow at my house.   At least today was housekeeper day so I won't need to clean first.  


Sunday afternoon, collapse.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi, I was looking for the thread...and then I saw Kat is having a Pampered Chef party. No, no, no.I want MY Kat!  Not this impostor! 

Good luck on hockey tomorrow!!!


I continue to read, and continue to feel stressed.  My knee felt better yesterday and worse today, and I had PT and everything.  I'm concerned now. 

If anyone wants to chat during my 11.5 this weekend, let me know!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Megan - Here's to getting back on track!  

Jo - good job on your run/walk!

Good luck Kelly!

Kat - I'm checking out the site tonight.

Liz - Get better soon!  

Went shopping tonight and ran into a mutual friend of my ex-best friend.  We snarked for a bit (she didn't know what ex-BFF did), so I filled her in.  Living well is the best revenge!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  I am happy to say that I can see sunlight today.  Bye bye ugly skies.


----------



## poppinspal

*Kelly*- Enjoy your no job drinks, you definitely deserve them. Hopefully you'll find a job soon! 

*Kat*- I love that you spend as much time as me in rinks! I have two college games to go to today. (Working one, as a fan at the other.) And I'm working one tomorrow. The exciting thing is my little cousin is playing a mini game between periods at my second game tonight. So fun.

*Liz*- I'm sorry about your knee. Hopefully you'll starting feeling better soon.

*EE*- We've had sunny skies here... just with freezing temps! It'd be so much warmer if it weren't for the windy! 

So I ran 30 minutes last night which was 3.29 miles. I'm off to squeeze in a little strength training before more homework and then off to the rink. I'm back on track with food, I hope I didn't derail my week too much!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*GOOD MORNING! 

I've been reading too - just a bit in the weeds these days.  But that's nothing out of the ordinary for me.  

I had another killer workout with that evil trainer  Some days I swear she is trying to break me. 

My weekend is filled with all kinds of stuff.  Sewing in every spare moment that I can steal, "Trivia Night" fundraiser event tonight which is so much fun.  Last year our team came in 2nd.  Hopefully the questions will be favorable for us and we can do well again.

Monday is the big "reveal" on the goat's milk soap project, so it looks like I'll be changing my long run from Monday until Tuesday.  The weather is looking a bit dicey this week, so I am crossing my fingers that I can get to the gym Tuesday morning to get the miles in on the TM. I do have a TM at home, but there is no way in he!! that I could do my long run at home. I *could* consider doing it tomorrow, but I so need a day off.  My body, especially that glute muscle, needs it desparately.*


----------



## Ronda93

*PM me your bib numbers for the Princess Half.  I want to track y'all.*

I did 7 miles this morning, OUTSIDE!  There's supposed to be snow again tonight/tomorrow.  It was cold, but it was so good to get out.  The trail I normally use is still too wet for my liking.  Puddles alone don't drive me away, but wet, cold feet do.  I ran on the sidewalk.  I may pay for it later.  But it was outside!  The times were good, too.  I've been getting faster.

I put off registering for the St Louis half.  When I went to the site Thursday it was closed, but reopening Friday morning.  I was johnny on the spot at 10:00 and paid my money.  It's April 11 - 50 days according to my watch.  

Thanks for the questions about Sue's mom.  The treatment team met last week and are expecting that she can get out next weekend (26th, 27th).  She will still need support - someone close by - when she gets out.  I think DGF may go there for a week.  I would not be surprised if we have her stay with us for a while.  The operative term being _while_.  She has visited us in the past.  This time she'll be motivated to get back home.  DGF talks to her mom in the evening.  Without her hearing aids there's always the question of is she just not hearing me, or does she not know.  We did get them to knock off the percocet ; )

Now it's time for laundry and other house stuff, like how to hang my golf bag from the garage ceiling.  A worthy afternoon endevor.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick drive-by at the half-way point in our week-end away!  Busy, but nice.  I always like getting out of dodge, even if only for a couple of days.  This time of year is just so dreary.  We keep saying that we need to move our Disney trips to February, and it is really the truth.  Next year I'll have to get on that.

I'll have lots of time Sunday night to catch up, but until then...

Ronda--great job on the 7 miler!  Woot!

Meg--I take it back on the pace.  You are faster!  Ha!  But still, I would love to pace you for a 5k.  I am dying to break a 30-minute 5k.

Kelly--thinking good job thoughts for you!

Liz--I am worried about that knee.  We'll talk.

Kat--Pampered Chef party?!  Who ARE you?!?!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi, I was looking for the thread...and then I saw Kat is having a Pampered Chef party. No, no, no.I want MY Kat!  Not this impostor!
> 
> Good luck on hockey tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> I continue to read, and continue to feel stressed.  My knee felt better yesterday and worse today, and I had PT and everything.  I'm concerned now.
> 
> If anyone wants to chat during my 11.5 this weekend, let me know!!!!



Sorry about the knee.   

Thanks!!  Will update both pampered chef story and hockey below.  



poppinspal said:


> *Kat*- I love that you spend as much time as me in rinks! I have two college games to go to today. (Working one, as a fan at the other.) And I'm working one tomorrow. The exciting thing is my little cousin is playing a mini game between periods at my second game tonight. So fun.
> ...
> 
> So I ran 30 minutes last night which was 3.29 miles. I'm off to squeeze in a little strength training before more homework and then off to the rink. I'm back on track with food, I hope I didn't derail my week too much!



I feel like I am pretty much living at the rink this weekend!   I had a 7:45PM game last night, then kept score for the next  gme.   This morning was a 8:50AM game, then I worked the table for the next game.   Tonight I have a 9PM game, and am keeping score for the game before and after so I have to be there around 7:15 and will finish the last game around midnight.   Tomorrow, it is looking likely that my game will be 10AM (yay!) and I will keep score for the game after.   So that's 4 games played, 1 game working the table, and keeping score for 4 games.   



3DisneyKids said:


> Quick drive-by at the half-way point in our week-end away!  Busy, but nice.  I always like getting out of dodge, even if only for a couple of days.  This time of year is just so dreary.  We keep saying that we need to move our Disney trips to February, and it is really the truth.  Next year I'll have to get on that.
> 
> I'll have lots of time Sunday night to catch up, but until then...
> 
> ...
> 
> Kat--Pampered Chef party?!  Who ARE you?!?!



Glad you are having fun on your weekend away!!   


Pampered Chef.   So, I went to a friend's party like a month ago.   Another friend wanted to host a party but lives in an apt, so I offered to co-host if she would get people to come.   I also had wanted to order a few things but realized if I hosted I got both free shipping and a discount, plus the original friend gets points for me signing up to host.   

Fast forward, and my friend that wanted to co-host.... BAILED at noon today!!   ARGH!   I only did this weekend because she works weekends and this was her only weekend off this month.   Sigh.


Hockey.  Games so far.  Tied last night 2-2, and won this morning 1-0.  There is a pretty good chance that we will lose our game tonight, but it looks like we will place either 3rd or 4th, which means we get the later (10AM) game tomorrow rather than the 8:30AM.  Plus, I have never been on a tournament team that won a game in regulation before, so that's pretty exciting!!  


Off to do a short 20 min in the hot tub, then shower and start cutting up veggies for party appetizers.  I likely won't be back on until tomorrow afternoon, so hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I did 7 miles this morning, OUTSIDE!



* Nice job!  Glad to hear that you were able to get into the St. Louis 1/2!  

And here's hoping that Sue's mom continues to improve.   I did have to laugh about the hearing aides.  My grandfather used to keep them in his pocket.  Frustrated my mother to no end. *




3DisneyKids said:


> Liz--I am worried about that knee.



*yeah, me too.  Knees and the surrounding muscles/tendons/ligaments can be tricky stuff.  More info on what's going on. please!

and welcome back Erika!  How was Boston?*




HockeyKat said:


> Fast forward, and my friend that wanted to co-host.... BAILED at noon today!!



* Oh man! Hope you have a great turn out - serve alcohol.  People will buy more! 



I'm currently enjoying the aroma coming from my kitchen.  I have 2 Caramel Apple Pies in the oven   Of course, Erin nearly choked when I told her that I was making them tonight.  AND having pizza.  

I swear there was something else I wanted to say. But I'm delerious from the pie scent and can't remember what it was.  *


----------



## adsrtw

It took 5 TM's to get 11 miles in, but I did it.  The gym was swamped today.  I also have a little shopping under my belt.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good Sunday Morning!

The sky is bright blue, the sun shining, the breeze is light - GORGEOUS day for an outdoor run or bike today.

Alas, it's my *rest* day.  My one and only all week, and my body totally needs it.  Mother Nature is being a cruel, cruel woman.


----------



## adsrtw

At Mesker Park Zoo with the kids. It's overcast with a chance of rain, but we needed some outside time.


----------



## adsrtw

Kat - rude of your co-host.

Nancy- I will be waiting for the big reveal results.  

Ronda - bib number will be sent tonight.

The Princess is two weeks from today.  I just did 2 hours of hiking at the zoo.  The hills are outrageous.  St. Louis and Cincy zoo hills have nothing on our rolling hills.  Quads are sore, but if I can handle the zoo, then I can handle Florida's terrain.  

And just a little snark at the ex best friend's expense.  I ran into a mutual friend and was told how miserable she is.  This is where my living well mantra came from.  Oh, and it looks like I have won the hunt.  Feel like a giddy teenager.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Oh, and it looks like I have won the hunt.



oh sure.  Drop a bomb like that and RUN.  

You *know* we're waiting.


----------



## adsrtw

Yeah, I kinda did that on purpose.   

Things are going so far, so good.  I'm crazy about him, but I won't admit it yet.  He's crazy about me and did admit it.  Slow and steady.  He has a good job and races cars on the side.  He is big on family (my observation).


----------



## SeptemberGirl

EE - I want to hear it all in 10 DAYS!!!!  

Meg - I am SO impressed with your times.  OMG.  

Kat - how did it go? Hockey and party?

Ronda - I'll PM you.  Hell, I would post it. Is that bad?  Not safe, eh?  

Nancy - ooooh, can I have a little slice? I have the points!!!!

Lisa - Honey, I really wish you'd write me a BIG email about the guy friend upset. Seriously.

I did my 12 miles today. It sucked. I can't wait until this is over.  I plan on becoming a 5k champ.  Nancy, Meg, Paula, E...who wants to meet me for a 5k? I'll drive to one!  And you know i go to MA a lot!!!

Also.  Clothes.  OMG.  So wearing yoga pants all weekend.


----------



## adsrtw

Yes, details in 10 days.  Maybe I will have more to add.

I have 11 points left and I have no idea what I should eat.  Not hungry.


----------



## Ronda93

Eh, some prefer to PM, some just post the number.  Depends on you, but I want my phone to be busy that morning!

I added up my mileage.  So far in 2010 I'm at 99.4 miles.  I need an annual mileage goal.  500 should be easy.  I like 600.  Now I need a ticker!

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Ronda, I think 600 is a great goal.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi all, hope you've all had a good weekend. 

E- I had a really good run the other day, I hadn't done a sub 30 minute 5k in years! My run today was 30 minutes and I did 2.95 miles. Hope you had a great weekend! I thought of you when I saw the ad for Disney on Ice the other day.

Kat- Can't wait to hear about how the rest of hockey went!!! I also hope your Pampered Chef party went well even if your co-host bailed! 

Nancy- Carmel Apple Pies? I do love carmel apples... does the pie taste like one? Please tell me more! 

Liz- Yes, please to a 5k! That would be so much fun. 

So yesterday I kicked my own butt with my workout. I have to say I'm sore in places I didn't expect. Today I did 2.95 miles in 30 minutes. I have a 5k in two weeks so I'm hoping to work on my speed leading into that and then I'll be into training for my half!!! eek!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone -

sorry I have been MIA these past few days.  I was at am odyssey tournament yesterday and am battling a cold so today I rested.  Still need to get my 11.5 miles in but that is planned for Tuesday and then let the taper begin!

I think I have everything I need for this trip so I should be good to go...

Ronda - bib number will be sent

EE - so need the details...

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Kat - how did it go? Hockey and party?
> 
> ...
> 
> I did my 12 miles today. It sucked. I can't wait until this is over.  I plan on becoming a 5k champ.  Nancy, Meg, Paula, E...who wants to meet me for a 5k? I'll drive to one!  And you know i go to MA a lot!!!
> 
> Also.  Clothes.  OMG.  So wearing yoga pants all weekend.





poppinspal said:


> Hi all, hope you've all had a good weekend.
> 
> E- I had a really good run the other day, I hadn't done a sub 30 minute 5k in years! My run today was 30 minutes and I did 2.95 miles. Hope you had a great weekend! I thought of you when I saw the ad for Disney on Ice the other day.
> 
> Kat- Can't wait to hear about how the rest of hockey went!!! I also hope your Pampered Chef party went well even if your co-host bailed!
> 
> Nancy- Carmel Apple Pies? I do love carmel apples... does the pie taste like one? Please tell me more!
> 
> Liz- Yes, please to a 5k! That would be so much fun.
> 
> So yesterday I kicked my own butt with my workout. I have to say I'm sore in places I didn't expect. Today I did 2.95 miles in 30 minutes. I have a 5k in two weeks so I'm hoping to work on my speed leading into that and then I'll be into training for my half!!! eek!



Hockey.  So, we went 1-2-1 and finished 4th.   First game was tied 2-2, 2nd we won 1-0, the third we lost 6-0 (against a team 2 levels above us, so no biggie, we were actually thrilled to stay in single digits!).   So, we made it into the 3rd vs 4th game, and lost that 1-0.   They scored in the last minute of the game.   That rather sucked, because we would have gotten a medal!  

I also kept score for 4 games and worked the table for one.   Got home at 12:30AM on Fri and had to be back at rink at 8:30AM, then was home Sat from 1PM-7PM, got home last night at 2AM, was back there today at 9:30AM, and got home around 3PM today.    Napped from 4-7 and feel much better now.  Still sore, but not about to fall asleep face down.  

Also, they had people there today doing free chair massages.  Mmm.  

I didn't do so well on food... went out for a beer last night and it turned into 2 beers and a slice of pizza and some chips.    We also went out to lunch today and I did a half sandwich and soup, but I am sure it wasn't very good calorie-wise. 

Pampered Chef party went fine even without co-host.   I had 3 people come and I think it was low-key, and nice.   Wine solves everything, anyhow.  


Liz, congrats on the 12 miles!!     I am so with you on NOT being a distance runner.   5K is so much better!! 

Meg, I am envious of your time as well.   I was happy about my 37 min 3 miles!  

Nancy, mmm pies.  


Just finished the USA vs Canada game... GO USA!!!  So awesome they won.  Sorry, Lisa.  

Have I mentioned I am addicted to Winter Olympics?   Are you surprised?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Major change in plans for me today.  We haven't had snow all freakin' winter and NOW we start with the storms.  <grrr>  I had planned to do my 12 miles tomorrow instead of today, so that I could go to my gf's high school to see her class "unveil" their giant soap that I helped them with.  But, instead I'm skipping that and doing my run today because we are supposed to get a major storm of crap (snow/ice/rain) starting tonight and going all thru tomorrow.   Of course, she's the one who wants me to do a tri with her this summer and run the "Reach the Beach" relay this fall, so she completely understands what I need to do!



SeptemberGirl said:


> I did my 12 miles today. It sucked. I can't wait until this is over.  I plan on becoming a 5k champ.  Nancy, Meg, Paula, E...who wants to meet me for a 5k? I'll drive to one!  And you know i go to MA a lot!!!



*Heck yeah!*




adsrtw said:


> I have 11 points left and I have no idea what I should eat.  Not hungry.



*I think the correct answer is "Caramel Apple Pie"  It's basically a jacked up apple pie.  Apples with the traditional sugar/cinnamon, chopped up caramel candies and a butter/brown sugar "taffy" filling  yum.*



Ronda93 said:


> Eh, some prefer to PM, some just post the number.  Depends on you, but I want my phone to be busy that morning!



*It's on it's way.   And I love the idea of a mileage goal!*

*Meg* - awesome runs you've been having 

*Paula* - feel better
*
Kelly *- did you survive your drinks? 

*Kat* - hockey-pa-looza for you.  Fun, but I'm sure exhausting.   

*Jo, Lisa, Amy, Cathie *(where's Cathie?  mia. ) Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  I am here.  As always, need to catch up!  Then I'll post.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda--love the mileage goal!  Totally cool.

Nancy--I KNOW!  Like, what is up with the storms coming?!?  Not happy. Can't wait to hear how your 12-miler goes!

Liz--awesome job on YOUR 12 miler!  It's in the bank, babe, and that is all that matters!  I KNOW it can suck and hurt and all the rest.  But really, that is part of it.  If it was easy, then everyone would do one, right?  But it takes work and dedication.  So proud of you!

Kelly--check in!

Lisa--come out of your Olympic-induced euphoria, please.  

So, the week-end was good.  We weren't going to do Disney on Ice at first because we have done it so many times.  Cammie really wanted to see Blue Man Group, but OMG the tickets for the 5 of us were astronomical and that was with a discount code.  And since it was February vacation here, everything was booked or packed or the price is jacked up or whatever.  And I had a great code to Disney on Ice which gave us awesome seats at $11 per ticket.  So that won.  And of course, the kids still loved it.  And we also did a few other local things, stayed in a hotel and used the pool, etc.  All in all, lots of fun.

Jeff got off safely this morning.  So things will be quiet around the house for a few weeks and that is just fine with me.  I need some R&R right about now.

Lisa--the info. about Jeff's job.  Basically, his old boss (same company) wants him back badly.  In a major way.  And is throwing all sorts of stuff at him to tempt him back.  And it is working.  But the current boss and current position offer him much more visibility within the organization and much more prestige.  But he isn't loving going to Asia all the time.  So it is a really hard decision and we have been discussing it every single night for a month, I swear.  Exhausted from it.  Just freaking decide, already.  So, it looks like he is going to have a foot in both worlds for a while and try and do each job for as long as he can and thus really create his own job description.  The job with the old boss would have him traveling to California and NC regularly, which he prefers to the Asian trips.  And the bonus there is that it is really easy for me and the kids to tag along on those trips every once in a while.

OMG, I can't believe we leave for the Princess in like 11 days!  OMG!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm working on my department's schedules for when I will be out for the Princess.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday Ladies!

Wow, I am so very inspired by the miles you ladies are getting in. 
Rhonda, 99 miles already this year, WOW, that is amazing

Kat & Meg, Yes GO USA, I am loving the Olympics also.

EE, Happy to hear things are going well with new guy

E, I hope everything's works out with DH's job, I would pick the NY & CA trip over Asia too. 

Nancy, I would love that recipe, I could make it for Easter.

Liz, 12 Miles, That's Awesome


So nothing new with me, I am fully convinced my 5year old hates me. UGG she does not listen to anything I say,UGGGG

No run this weekend, I think my last run was Thursday outside 2.6. Friday I did Elliptical only about 20 mins. and Saturday I did Jillian 30 min  Shred. 
Sunday, nothing.

Tonight after work I hope to get in treadmill time. I am just in a funk, I think because I feel like I am doing better with eating, but not seeing any changes is just so frustrating.

Oh the watch broke, a button fell off, so I took it back  I found this one on Amazon, Can some one let me know what you thing?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
is it worth it?

or this one, this is what I had just not this color
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## HockeyKat

Wow, I added it up and am probably at 80 miles for the year.   

E, glad they enjoyed DIsney on Ice and that you all enjoyed the weekend.

EE, so looking forward to all the details in 10 days or so!!  


Jo, as to the weight loss.   Slow and steady win, here.  Just keep plugging.  You won't always see immediate changes, but give it time.   1 lb a week is over 50 lbs a year!   

How is WW going?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Wow, I added it up and am probably at 80 miles for the year.
> 
> E, glad they enjoyed DIsney on Ice and that you all enjoyed the weekend.
> 
> EE, so looking forward to all the details in 10 days or so!!
> 
> 
> Jo, as to the weight loss.   Slow and steady win, here.  Just keep plugging.  You won't always see immediate changes, but give it time.   1 lb a week is over 50 lbs a year!
> 
> How is WW going?




Kat WW is ok, I am trying hard to stick to my points, no more using points to drink coke. I have not had a coke in about a week and a half. (Everyone in my house has given it  up for lent)
But with that said, staying in my points I am always hungry.


EE, how do you do it? What do you eat? and Yes I am snacking on veggies, Carrots, Cucumbers, ect. I even have the Green Giant 0 point broccoli.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Erika *- well the 12 miles is done. 2:18:30 with 15 minute walk/run intervals for the first 2 hours, then 10 walk, run to finish.  Note to self: wine and Chinese food the night before a long run is NOT optimal. 

Job change=mega stress.  Hopefully the right choice will be clear to him soon!

*Jo*- Sorry, I'm no help on the watches.  Not familiar with either one.  I've only ever used Polar brand watches, and loved them.  The last a LONG time.  My first one lasted a good 5 or 6 years. 

And for WW points?  I have been known to walk thru the grocery store with my point finder comparing labels

Caramel Apple Pie: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Caramel-Apple-Pie-II/Detail.aspx 


*Kat* - the mileage really adds up, doesn't it?  Plus all that hockey, you've put in a lot of "movin' time" already this year!


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, that's a great idea, giving up Coke for Lent!!  Since it is your nemesis, the extra guilt will really help.  

Nancy, yay on the 12 miles!!  


I weighed in... down 2.6.   I was pretty happy with it, considering my Sat night and Sun lunch splurges.   That's a total of 21.1 since Jan 3rd.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Yes, details in 10 days.  Maybe I will have more to add.
> 
> I have 11 points left and I have no idea what I should eat.  Not hungry.



Ummm. Please.  There are some of us not there in 10 days and curious too.   

I booked my own departure at $89 - my trip March 13 - today.  Financially and mentally it is  best for me not staying for two weeks.  It's from PIT Kat.  BUF is always killer prices because they know about the March Break exodus!

I'm sad but can't wait to hear about the race and fun!!! 

And Amiee!  That's wonderful.    So happy for you.  



Ronda93 said:


> Eh, some prefer to PM, some just post the number.  Depends on you, but I want my phone to be busy that morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda



Ronda - could you PM me all the bib #s when you get them please?  And tell me how to follow the wonder girls.  As Denzel says "speak to me like I'm a four year old".  



3DisneyKids said:


> Ronda--love the mileage goal!  Totally cool.
> 
> Nancy--I KNOW!  Like, what is up with the storms coming?!?  Not happy. Can't wait to hear how your 12-miler goes!
> 
> Liz--awesome job on YOUR 12 miler!  It's in the bank, babe, and that is all that matters!  I KNOW it can suck and hurt and all the rest.  But really, that is part of it.  If it was easy, then everyone would do one, right?  But it takes work and dedication.  So proud of you!
> 
> Kelly--check in!
> 
> Lisa--come out of your Olympic-induced euphoria, please.
> 
> So, the week-end was good.  We weren't going to do Disney on Ice at first because we have done it so many times.  Cammie really wanted to see Blue Man Group, but OMG the tickets for the 5 of us were astronomical and that was with a discount code.  And since it was February vacation here, everything was booked or packed or the price is jacked up or whatever.  And I had a great code to Disney on Ice which gave us awesome seats at $11 per ticket.  So that won.  And of course, the kids still loved it.  And we also did a few other local things, stayed in a hotel and used the pool, etc.  All in all, lots of fun.
> 
> Jeff got off safely this morning.  So things will be quiet around the house for a few weeks and that is just fine with me.  I need some R&R right about now.
> 
> Lisa--the info. about Jeff's job.  Basically, his old boss (same company) wants him back badly.  In a major way.  And is throwing all sorts of stuff at him to tempt him back.  And it is working.  But the current boss and current position offer him much more visibility within the organization and much more prestige.  But he isn't loving going to Asia all the time.  So it is a really hard decision and we have been discussing it every single night for a month, I swear.  Exhausted from it.  Just freaking decide, already.  So, it looks like he is going to have a foot in both worlds for a while and try and do each job for as long as he can and thus really create his own job description.  The job with the old boss would have him traveling to California and NC regularly, which he prefers to the Asian trips.  And the bonus there is that it is really easy for me and the kids to tag along on those trips every once in a while.
> 
> OMG, I can't believe we leave for the Princess in like 11 days!  OMG!



Wow Erika.  Interesting.  Good for Jeff being such a wanted man - in a wonderful way.   Any plans for you all to go on one of the Taiwan/Korean trips at all?  

 I know about decisions.  You have to just make them b/c holy cow can it hurt your head after awhile.  E X H A U S T I N G.   So where is Jeff at?  Respect for his new division for creating this position when the company was restructuring OR/AND weighing going back with the amount of changes made earlier in the company - trust factor or just truly undecided?  

Yes I am in Olympic glee.  I love it.  Ski cross - T O D A Y!!!!! SKI CROSS.  Yeah baby.  

And no KAT - you're not sorry.    What a game.  Holy shots on goal.  Holy shots on goal before the goalie came out - with minutes to go - were you breathing?   Unbelievable.  Miller? won that game man and it almost killed me.  Did you love the open net shot?  I had just changed back to figure skating when it happened and saw the replay.  Thank GOD for 4 Olympic channels - it was just overwhelming .  

I lost one pound for BL on Friday.  Nancy!  Two week weigh in so that means baby .5 pounds!  

Thanks everyone.    I am okay.  Not emotionally short circuiting now. 

Oh and Erika - North Conway with a huge smile.  I can't even tell you how many times I've been there.  It is close to where I went to university so we'd all pile in for numerous North Conway road trips and no tax!!!!  Memories you brought back.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> That's a total of 21.1 since Jan 3rd.



Fantastic Kat!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> And no KAT - you're not sorry.    What a game.  Holy shots on goal.  Holy shots on goal before the goalie came out.    Unbelievable.  Miller? won that game man and it almost killed me.  Did you love the open net shot?  I had just changed back to figure skating when it happened and saw the replay.  Thank GOD for 4 Olympic channels - it was just overwhelming .



Nope, not sorry!     This was actually best of both worlds for me, USA won and my boy Staal scored.   

Brodeur is not one of my favs, so that made it easier to root for USA.   We have faced him a lot in NHL playoffs and I don't like his attitude when he loses. 

I am not Miller's biggest fan either but holy crap he won that game for them.   I also have to say I loved the excitement they all showed.   It's refreshing to see that kind of thing amongst jaded pros.  


So sorry you aren't coming but I understand.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Ronda - could you PM me all the bib #s when you get them please?  And tell me how to follow the wonder girls.  As Denzel says "speak to me like I'm a four year old".
> 
> * Are my Amish tendancies rubbing off on you?*
> 
> I lost one pound for BL on Friday.  Nancy!  Two week weigh in so that means baby .5 pounds!
> 
> *If it's in the right direction, take every ounce you can!*
> 
> Thanks everyone.    I am okay.  Not emotionally short circuiting now.


*
 Lisa's back. 



Off to hunt for the perfect fabric.  <sigh> *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank for the Link Nancy, 
 Miles Great Job


21.1 in just 7 weeks, WOW thats great,


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I am lovin' Ski Cross, so much fun to watch!


----------



## poppinspal

Kat- Sorry your team did not get a medal but at least it was a close game! And to keep the score so close in the game with the team levels above you, that is great. 

E- Blue Man Group is great but I have never wanted to pay the prices they ask! I went in college with a group of friends. If you sign up to be an usher they save seats for you in the back row of the floor. It was a really fun time. Glad to hear you had such a great weekend. 

Jo- At least you are still getting out there and moving. Keep with it, I'm sure it'll come together for you. I gave up soda for lent one year, I want to say about three or four years ago and I haven't looked back. I will drink a soda here or there but it's so rare now. 

Nancy- Definitely going to try that pie recipe out. I love to bake! 

Lisa- Glad you're back!  My family has been loving the ski cross this year. Although my father has some how become a curling expert so we've been watching a lot of that too. 

I was psyched when he US won last night, I might have even yelled. There are two guys from my college on that team, one I LOVE! So I was psyched last night. (Sorry Lisa) 

So I weighed in today and logged it. I'm down 2.5 pounds since last week. Since Jan 25 I'm down 13 pounds. It's a good thing I keep track of that in a program because I thought it was less. My tracking program says I'll hit my goal of 130 at the end of April.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg!!  YAYAY on the loss from today, and the 13 lbs total!!  

Curling.  I have tried to like it, but, well... it's boring.  Sorry.

Ski Cross though... loved it!

Forgot to mention it, but I am wearing size 14 jeans today!  Tight but not unbearable.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



adsrtw said:


> Oh, and it looks like I have won the hunt.  Feel like a giddy teenager.



Now, I don't want to feel like you have to, but I have no job and nothing else to do but wonder what you have to tell us, so feel free to put me out of my misery as I too wont be with you in 10 days time! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> Kelly *- did you survive your drinks?




I did survive the drinks! Surprisingly we had a really good time! No sadness, we had lots of yummy drinks, a nice lunch and talked about funny things - favourite customers, worst customers, funniest thing at work, most embarrassing moment etc - a really fun time!



poppinspal said:


> So I weighed in today and logged it. I'm down 2.5 pounds since last week. Since Jan 25 I'm down 13 pounds. It's a good thing I keep track of that in a program because I thought it was less. My tracking program says I'll hit my goal of 130 at the end of April.



 Great job on the loss Meg!!

Kat - Sorry your team didn't get a medal! 

Lisa & Kat - Im loving the Olympics too, although I generally like to see people fall over (as long as they are ok!) Im in awe of the skiers though, I so wish I could do that!

Liz - Sorry about your knee 

Nancy, Erika, Paula, Amy, EE, Jo, Cathie, Everyone - 

So again I think the interview today went well, better than the last one actually, so its just playing the waiting game again - I should know something by this time next week! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## adsrtw

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat WW is ok, I am trying hard to stick to my points, no more using points to drink coke. I have not had a coke in about a week and a half. (Everyone in my house has given it  up for lent)
> But with that said, staying in my points I am always hungry.
> 
> 
> EE, how do you do it? What do you eat? and Yes I am snacking on veggies, Carrots, Cucumbers, ect. I even have the Green Giant 0 point broccoli.



I owe you a post before class tonight.


----------



## Ronda93

Shoot, my bib number strategy doesn't work.  I didn't pay attention, it needs first and last name.

Racers should check out 

http://live.activeresult.com/msg/MSG-signup.tcl?event_id=50

You can sign email address and phone numbers up to get progress reports.  I signed up a bunch of people in January.  You need to know their mobile carrier to use text messages.  Pretty cool.  

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Kat- I'm not sure I enjoy the curling itself but my Dad is so funny when we watch it that I don't mind. In fact I'm watching it now! Yay for the size 14!!! 

Kelly- I hope one of these interviews works out for you. The good news is you keep getting interviews, which can be a big step.


Princess runners- I really hope you'll let those of us who are sitting at home live through you. For the run and the trip itself. I know you will all rock it!


----------



## adsrtw

SFor those of you not going, I will give some details later (princess weekend).

Congrats to the losers!

Jo, I snack a lot.  Some of my favs:

Healthy life flax bread - 2 slices, 1 pt. I toast it and spread a laughing cow lite wedge on 1 side and then add cucumber, lettuce, and grilled mushrooms.  2 points 

Fiber one with yogurt - 2 points.  Chase it with some water and you will be full.

Kashi hot cereal honey cinnamon - 2 points.

Eggbeater omelet - 1/4 c is a point.  I can have a huge omelet with tons of veggies and a laughing cow for 3 points.

I'm in to quantity eating.  It's become a game to see how few points I can get in a good meal or snack.  I eat breakfast at 6, morning snack at 9ish, lunch at noon or 1, snack at 3 dinner at 6 most of the time and then a snack around 9.  Breakfast is 4 points, lunch is 6 and dinner is usually 8.  I'm going to try a heavier breakfast after the half.  I hope that helps


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo!  Megan!  I've watched the Olympics non-stop and from your posts I've realized I somehow missed the ski cross!  OMG. I went out yesterday for a couple of hours.  Needed the sun and an Olympic break.    I thought it was on today.  Was it yesterday?  During the Canada-USA hockey? ksdjfldjflkdjfl;sdk.  I've missed it all?   I'm so frustrated.  I'm going to go check.

Erika - I was confusing about Jeff.  I know he's going to write his own description so to speak - I was just curious where his indecision was coming from.  Which is really personal   - I'm just way too curious.

YEs Amiee - thanks for the support Kelly - way too curious.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> So again I think the interview today went well


----------



## lisaviolet

Women's still - whew.   

Men - of course we got fourth.   Of course.   We have SO MANY fourths.  What happened in his crash/fall?  

I can't believe I missed it - the one new sport I was set for - serves me right for not double checking the schedule.    And actually going out and having a life.  

I hated losing the gold in Snowboard men's cross  but what a rush - what a finish in that one.  But women's snowboard - yeah baby!  

Erika - Riley snowboards or skis - both?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Will report back shortly--you all have had a busy day!


CONGRATS to the losers!  Kat, 21+ pounds in what?  7 weeks?  AH-mazing!  You know that I never see losses like that, so I am just in awe!  You must feel SO good to be going back in the right direction.

And MEG!  Just as awe-inspiring!  13 pounds in 4 weeks?!?!  Crazy good.  Goddess crown!  It would be so great if you could swing a last minute trip down and do the Princess with us.  You have fit in with us so well and so quickly.  

Nancy--Too funny!  Our 12-milers are about the exact same in time.  GREAT job on getting it done!  You are on the taper now, too right?  I know that you go longer before tapering, but surely the 12 miler is your longest?

Ok, gotta start the bed time routine for the sproglets (just for you Kelly!  And that is my absolute favorite British-ism!) and then I will finish posting.  

Lisa, I saw your questions and will respond.  Cause I love you like that.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> SFor those of you not going, I will give some details later (princess weekend).
> 
> Congrats to the losers!
> 
> Jo, I snack a lot.  Some of my favs:
> 
> Healthy life flax bread - 2 slices, 1 pt. I toast it and spread a laughing cow lite wedge on 1 side and then add cucumber, lettuce, and grilled mushrooms.  2 points
> 
> Fiber one with yogurt - 2 points.  Chase it with some water and you will be full.
> 
> Kashi hot cereal honey cinnamon - 2 points.
> 
> Eggbeater omelet - 1/4 c is a point.  I can have a huge omelet with tons of veggies and a laughing cow for 3 points.
> 
> I'm in to quantity eating.  It's become a game to see how few points I can get in a good meal or snack.  I eat breakfast at 6, morning snack at 9ish, lunch at noon or 1, snack at 3 dinner at 6 most of the time and then a snack around 9.  Breakfast is 4 points, lunch is 6 and dinner is usually 8.  I'm going to try a heavier breakfast after the half.  I hope that helps



Thank for the tip on the omlet, 
I eat oatmeal for breakfast 2pnt. , but I also snack on Quaker Rice Chips Apple, 8 chips 1pnt. 
I have WW String cheese 1pnt. I also have the WW 1pnt bars for my sweet.

I have tried the Firber One Bar for breakfast with water but It did not do it for me. I will try the Yogurt. Thanks for that tip.

Dinner tonight, Salad with Cucumbers, and 1 pnt cheese stick.  
But I also had a large slice of Beer bread, left over from last night. 

I am good on Points today 24.5  (I get 24) and I am not hungry. 

Thanks again for tips

What Flavor of Yogurt?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - I don't know a thing about the watches, but they look pretty!    Five is rough. Is yours in kindergarten?  Mine is.  OMG.  She would not stop talking in her yoga class today.  It was maddening!

Kat and Meg - those are amazing and tremendous losses!!!

Nancy and Lisa - Awesome loss!

Me - last week I lost 2 lbs, this week .4. I am very happy with that.  My goal is 5lbs a month, and since Jan I have lost 8.6.  

Kelly - I'm so glad you all got to go out and laugh about the old job.  That's a hard thing, but it sounds like you did it right.  Fingers crossed for your interviews!

Lisa - Emily was cheering for Canada. She is obsessed with watching "the sports at the place Mom-Mom and Pop-Pop went"  Vancouver, kid.  Learn it, love it! 

Ronda - I will send you my full name!  Also, I LOVE the mileage goal.  Mine is 450-500.  Hmm.  Thoughts?  Should I go for 500?

Erika -sooo interesting on Jeff's job.  Very complicated!

Amiee - I am impressed with your WW savvy!  You are officially the New Liz.  

Paula - JC?

My knee.  Love PT. Did 20 planks, which is a total first.  20 GOOD ones!  Lots of new exercises.  Nice, happy, massage on my knee.  It's getting better.  I am cleared to do 3 miles tomorrow and 5 on Thursday, and 8 on Sat. 

Nancy - Listen, my buddy, I am going to be slooooow.  You can so run in circles around me!  Also, I'd love a Carmel Apple Pie delivery!


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- I enjoy the ski cross but in a way it's like speed skating... someone else takes a tumble and they could ruin your chances. I mean I understand that there are lots of sports that depend on the actions of others but... I don't know it just seems crazy that you could run a perfect run and have someone else take you out in a turn. I might be making no sense at all! I will probably need Olympic detox soon!

E- It makes me feel so good to hear you say I've fit in.  If it wouldn't cost me so much to do at the last minute I'd be down in a heartbeat! Believe me I'll be with you in spirit the whole time.

Liz- Way to go on the loss! And I'm glad PT is going well!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Meg - I totally agree with E.  And I can't wait to do a race with you!  Let's pick one!!!  E can come to the Boston area!!!  Nancy?  You in, too?  Find us a fun one, Meg!!!  Like a beer race.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi all
Love reading about all the losses, the mileage and the good choices.  Very exciting stuff!

I am reporting a 2.6 loss for this week so I can officially reclaim my signature banner!!!!!  Those pesky five pounds are gone!  Bye bye - have a nice trip and don't come back thank you.

Work out w/ Jesse was awesome tonight.  Felt really strong again - love that!

Lisa - sorry you won't be at the princess....

Off to get my veggies ready for the week...  Catch up with you all later.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--Too funny!  Our 12-milers are about the exact same in time.  GREAT job on getting it done!  You are on the taper now, too right?  I know that you go longer before tapering, but surely the 12 miler is your longest?



12 was the longest on my schedule, but it was supposed to be the week before the 1/2 (so, NEXT Monday), but as we know, I was on the wrong week.  So, I have a bit of play in my next week of training.  I don't know yet what I'll do for a long run next week, but I expect it will be a bit more moderate!



SeptemberGirl said:


> Me - last week I lost 2 lbs, this week .4. I am very happy with that.  My goal is 5lbs a month, and since Jan I have lost 8.6.
> 
> * Great loss Liz!*
> 
> Paula - JC?
> 
> * you beat me to it!*
> 
> Nancy - Listen, my buddy, I am going to be slooooow.  You can so run in circles around me!  Also, I'd love a Carmel Apple Pie delivery!



* If only we could have one waiting at the finish line *



poppinspal said:


> Lisa- I enjoy the ski cross but in a way it's like speed skating... someone else takes a tumble and they could ruin your chances. I mean I understand that there are lots of sports that depend on the actions of others but... I don't know it just seems crazy that you could run a perfect run and have someone else take you out in a turn. I might be making no sense at all! I will probably need Olympic detox soon!



*I totally get that.  Like you train and train and some loose cannon wipes you out.  That would really suck.*




SeptemberGirl said:


> Meg - I totally agree with E.  And I can't wait to do a race with you!  Let's pick one!!!  E can come to the Boston area!!!  Nancy?  You in, too?  Find us a fun one, Meg!!!  Like a beer race.



*I love to!*



goofyfan-12 said:


> I am reporting a 2.6 loss for this week so I can officially reclaim my signature banner!!!!!  Those pesky five pounds are gone!  Bye bye - have a nice trip and don't come back thank you.



* YAY!  Feels great, doesn't it!


So today Erin told me that I was a coaches nightmare   She wasn't exactly thrilled with my pizza & pie Saturday, wine & chinese food Sunday (bad fueling choices!) and my failure to ice my hamstring. Guess I don't take directions well *


----------



## poppinspal

Liz- You guys have made me feel welcome, I hope you know how amazing you all are. Yes, we definitely need to do a race! A beer run, sounds so good to me! As long as you guys don't laugh at my need to wear braids and color coordinated clothes when running races. 

Nancy- I'm glad I was making sense to someone! 


So I'm heading to bed. I'm feeling very burnt out these days... its been a long winter and it can be very tiring to be in charge of room with 13 toddlers, five days a week. My friends keep trying to convince me to take a day off to do nothing but I know I'd spend it on homework and chores which isn't very relaxing either. I may ask for a day off soon and make a day trip to the Maine cost with my parents. Any suggestions for recharging yourself? 

Ok off to bed now. Night ladies!


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - either Key Lime or Vanilla for me.  But really, I enjoy many flavors except the yucky watermelon kind.

Liz - Thanks for the compliment.  Might as well go head first, right?


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat!  

See you on Thursday.  And I have your silver all shiny and bright for ya.


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan - you too.


----------



## lisaviolet

Gold Baby!    They showed pictures of them at 7 and 9.  So adorable.   They've been skating together since then!!!!

That's so cute about Emily.    What a smart little girl.


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan and Nancy - yes that's what Jean and I say about so many winter sports. How can you train and train and it can be over in an instant.   I find it very strange that I adore the knockout sports.  Very strange.  I also love short track.  I spent an entire year saying in an Eastern European accent to Jean, "RED DEE!"


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> She would not stop talking in her yoga class today.  It was maddening!
> 
> 
> 
> Me - last week I lost 2 lbs, this week .4. I am very happy with that.  My goal is 5lbs a month, and since Jan I have lost 8.6.
> 
> !



Wow, I wonder where she got that trait.  

Fantastic Liz on the loss.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> I am reporting a 2.6 loss for this week so I can officially reclaim my signature banner!!!!!  Those pesky five pounds are gone!  Bye bye - have a nice trip and don't come back thank you.
> 
> Work out w/ Jesse was awesome tonight.  Felt really strong again - love that!



That is such wonderful news Paula.  Sighing with a smile.  See.   

And I left in the second comment about your workout because it is equally lovely.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> And MEG!  Just as awe-inspiring!  13 pounds in 4 weeks?!?!  Crazy good.  Goddess crown!



Outstanding Meg.


----------



## lisaviolet

Me - I have been emotionally eating for four days now but you all are very inspiring.  I just have to remember that it's not the binging of my youth and this too shall pass.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, more great losses!  We amaze me!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies!!!

up early to get in some treadmill time.

Liz, DD is in preschool still, late Bday. UGG 5 and thinks she 15 UGG UGG!

Meg, I know working with little ones all day can make you nuts. But last year DD had a preschool teacher that was so very amazing. And She still talks about her till this day. There was drama at the school so she left the school, She knew that what she did with the kids, 3 & 4 year olds, was going to shape their future, She knew how to teach them how to learn. 
I can tell that you seem to be that type of teacher. So when you are burnt out just know, all your hard work IS PAYING OFF for the kids. I know as a mom I so truly appreciate her. 
( the teacher this year, so not passionate about what she does and it shows)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, sorry you missed Ski Cross.
I did not watch last night, need to detox from it for a bit also


----------



## AKASnowWhite

GOOD MORNING TEAM GODDESS (she says in her best Robbin Williams voice )


Day 1 of the 4 that the weatherman says we'll have snow.  Can you sense my excitement. 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, DD is in preschool still, late Bday. UGG 5 and thinks she 15 UGG UGG!



When Becca was little we used to say that she had all the character traits that would help her later in life IF we channelled them in the right direction as she grew.  OMG the girl was born 30 I swear  Stubborn, independent, knew it all, exceedingly verbal. <sigh>  She was our challenge.  Definitely.  I still say that if she was our first she would have been our only.  No doubt.  But hold strong, your efforts will pay off in the long run.




Time to hit the gym for some upper body work (where is the weight lifting smiley.  We totally need that one.)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM GODDESS (she says in her best Robbin Williams voice )
> 
> 
> Day 1 of the 4 that the weatherman says we'll have snow.  Can you sense my excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> When Becca was little we used to say that she had all the character traits that would help her later in life IF we channelled them in the right direction as she grew.  OMG the girl was born 30 I swear  Stubborn, independent, knew it all, exceedingly verbal. <sigh>  She was our challenge.  Definitely.  I still say that if she was our first she would have been our only.  No doubt.  But hold strong, your efforts will pay off in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to hit the gym for some upper body work (where is the weight lifting smiley.  We totally need that one.)



Thanks for that, so I have my fat but on the treadmill 5:20 am, MP3 in my ear. and who do I see come down the stairs at 5:27 am, Yes my girls, so they started to play with their toy, for a few, but then I hear over my MP3, mommy can you find this, mommy can you fix this, mommy mommy mommy!
I did manage to do 2 miles in 27 mins. I love my girl. But I just wish they would sleep a little later.

And last night I also did 30  min on the elliptical


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thanks for that, so I have my fat but on the treadmill 5:20 am, MP3 in my ear. and who do I see come down the stairs at 5:27 am, Yes my girls, so they started to play with their toy, for a few, but then I hear over my MP3, mommy can you find this, mommy can you fix this, mommy mommy mommy!



We gave our kids digital clocks when they were toddlers.  I made a "7" on a little piece of poster board and put it by their clock.  The rules were it didn't matter if they were awake, they were not allowed out of their rooms (except for potty breaks!) until the first number on their clock was "7".   Worked like a charm for us (after the obligitory "kids testing our resolve" period)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

70 minutes in and 20 to go. All non-impact. Protecting my quad. First hour was on the elliptical at 90per cent max. Now on the bike cruising at 17 mph. Sweating like a dog. Omg.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  I just reserved my rental for the half!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hey Lisa?  Arrogance is the first step to downfall.  Just sayin'.   

I have so much more to comment on but no time.   Congrats to all of the losers!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> 70 minutes in and 20 to go. All non-impact. Protecting my quad. First hour was on the elliptical at 90per cent max. Now on the bike cruising at 17 mph. Sweating like a dog. Omg.



One day I hope to do 60 mins on the elliptical!


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- I am dreaming of both our men and women hockey teams winning gold. I'm not sure we've had a men's team actually show this much desire. I feel like usually they go out and its like a joke so my heart is set on winning this year. (Most years it's not)

Jo- Thank you, I do like to think I'm making a difference in the kid's lives at least. I'm sort of in that situation... there's a lot of drama at work but I keep telling myself I'm there for the kids, not the people I work with/for. Some days its easier to remember then others. 

Nancy- We're supposed to have snow here today, in fact my babysitting gig for tonight was canceled because of it. So far... nothing. 

I'm going to do some weight work tonight. Then the group of guys I play hockey with also play on Tuesday nights. They didn't have room for me to play on Tuesdays but they need some skaters tonight so I'm getting an extra night of hockey this week! Yay for unexpected hockey!  Though tomorrow I might be a little achey, oh well!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ski cross - women today!  

Gold baby!  

So ski and snowboard cross women - both gold.

Snowboard men - silver because of that gosh darn American.  

Oh Ms.  Kat.    You know it's a thrill for me to be called arrogant.  A first.  Bring out the Buble - it's a new dawn, it's a new day......

And PS. I channeled Liz today and smiled because I tell you those Canadian ski cross outfits.  I know nothing about fashion but holy hideous.  Bad.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Lisa- I am dreaming of both our men and women hockey teams winning gold. I'm not sure we've had a men's team actually show this much desire. I feel like usually they go out and its like a joke so my heart is set on winning this year. (Most years it's not)
> 
> Jo- Thank you, I do like to think I'm making a difference in the kid's lives at least. I'm sort of in that situation... there's a lot of drama at work but I keep telling myself I'm there for the kids, not the people I work with/for. Some days its easier to remember then others.
> 
> Nancy- We're supposed to have snow here today, in fact my babysitting gig for tonight was canceled because of it. So far... nothing.
> 
> I'm going to do some weight work tonight. Then the group of guys I play hockey with also play on Tuesday nights. They didn't have room for me to play on Tuesdays but they need some skaters tonight so I'm getting an extra night of hockey this week! Yay for unexpected hockey!  Though tomorrow I might be a little achey, oh well!



I'm not really a huge hockey person Meg - but spent a lot of my youth in a rink eating sponge toffee.    But I'll tell you those last few minutes on goal were something.  You could feel the electricity.

And yeah for an unexpected skate!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Got new yoga pants at Old Navy today.  Size small.  Word.


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- Have you seen the Canadian Speed Skating outfits the women are rocking? There's something weird about them that makes even the skinniest woman look like she has thunder thighs! I love hockey but the US men's olympic team hasn't been able to keep my interest. I swear they just haven't cared. But that game was amazing on both sides and made me want to watch again. 

E-Yay for new pants and double yay for small!!

So... my brother and I both wanted to use our workout space before we left for hockey but there wasn't time for two of us to do separate workouts. Somehow the challenge was made for me to do his workout. Well he works out a few times a day and his workouts are obviously harder but it was a challenge and I could at least try. We did legs and abs. Legs, I feel like I just ran a marathon. I think I should be fine with skating, stairs might be a challenge! (Oops I forgot I'll have to hop the boards at hockey...that might be a challenge too!) Abs, we did the P90x ab ripper.... just thinking about it makes me ache. The exercises don't look hard but when you try them they are really a challenge. I'll be doing it all again because now I want to prove I can keep doing it and get better (and I want my strong abs back!) but next time not two hours before hockey!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> And PS. I channeled Liz today and smiled because I tell you those Canadian ski cross outfits.  I know nothing about fashion but holy hideous.  Bad.



*  I didn't care for them either.

I almost forgot to tell you Lisa!  I was in the midst of my 12 miles on the TM (which should mean TORTUREmill ) at the gym yesterday and the Today show was on one of the tv's.  They were talking to a chef who was making poutine  He put all kinds of crap on it.  Bacon, fried egg, smothered in that gravy stuff <bleh, bleh, bleh>.  Sorry, just not feelin' the love for the poutine*




poppinspal said:


> I'll be doing it all again because now I want to prove I can keep doing it and get better (and I want my strong abs back!) but next time not two hours before hockey!



*you, my friend, are insane!   Can't wait to hear how you're feeling tomorrow.




Busy day for me today.  I managed to finish my daughters wedding dress though!  So, cross that off my list of things to do!  Tomorrow, more gym, more sewing, and maybe, just maybe, a trip to Old Navy.*


----------



## poppinspal

Quick update post-hockey. I'm feeling pretty good, not really sore yet. I want this on record so when I can't move tomorrow I can remember not aching.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

poppinspal said:


> Quick update post-hockey. I'm feeling pretty good, not really sore yet. I want this on record so when I can't move tomorrow I can remember not aching.



Great job on the killer workout!!  And I love the challenge. That is exactly something I would do. I want to hear more about the ab workout since I need to work my core. 

Halfway through my major project for work and it is going well.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *  I didn't care for them either.
> 
> I almost forgot to tell you Lisa!  I was in the midst of my 12 miles on the TM (which should mean TORTUREmill ) at the gym yesterday and the Today show was on one of the tv's.  They were talking to a chef who was making poutine  He put all kinds of crap on it.  Bacon, fried egg, smothered in that gravy stuff <bleh, bleh, bleh>.  Sorry, just not feelin' the love for the poutine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you, my friend, are insane!   Can't wait to hear how you're feeling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day for me today.  I managed to finish my daughters wedding dress though!  So, cross that off my list of things to do!  Tomorrow, more gym, more sewing, and maybe, just maybe, a trip to Old Navy.*



What the he!! is he putting that crap in poutine?    Holy crap.  It's not Canada's national dish or anything.  It's a Quebec thing really.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Great job on the killer workout!!  And I love the challenge. That is exactly something I would do. I want to hear more about the ab workout since I need to work my core.
> 
> Halfway through my major project for work and it is going well.



Did you leave the computer on or are you really up?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Size small.  Word.



Right on pipsqueak.  

I wore small once - in the baby carriage.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Lisa- Have you seen the Canadian Speed Skating outfits the women are rocking? There's something weird about them that makes even the skinniest woman look like she has thunder thighs! I love hockey but the US men's olympic team hasn't been able to keep my interest. I swear they just haven't cared. But that game was amazing on both sides and made me want to watch again.
> 
> !



I know,eh?  And all these trainers profess - oh no - that won't build this or that.  I love the Olympics - it totally proves different training (yes I realize I'm not doing Olympic training.  ) produces different body composition.  

The women should be something on Thursday b/c of the intense rivalry.  My father loves women's hockey.  Because the skill - the beauty of the game - is still there in his eyes.  He hates the fighting crap on the NHL but it will never leave of course.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SNOW DAY!

We got dumped on with wet, heavy snow.  Lots of it.  Had it been all snow and not had rain mixed in we would have been up to our eyeballs   Looks like I'll be hittin' the TM at home today.  




poppinspal said:


> Quick update post-hockey. I'm feeling pretty good, not really sore yet. I want this on record so when I can't move tomorrow I can remember not aching.



* so how are you today?*



lisaviolet said:


> What the he!! is he putting that crap in poutine?    Holy crap.  It's not Canada's national dish or anything.  It's a Quebec thing really.



*And he didn't even use CANADIAN bacon *


*Paula* - did I miss family dinner night?


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, I am so looking forward to Thursday's game.  But you would have figured that one, right??

Meg, sounds like a great workout!!  How was hockey?


I am so tired.  Last weekend wiped me but good, then Mon night was choir, and then last night was hockey again.   We only had 8 skaters and it was scrimmage night, so we played 4-on-4 with no subs.  

However, on a good note, I remember a few months back we did the same thing, and I was *dying*.  Like OMG my legs are rubber I am not going to make it dying.    This time, it was tiring but WAY better.   So I guess all of this marathon training stuff HAS whipped my behind into shape.  

Also, my left inner thigh is a mess of bruises.   The rink we played in last weekend has high boards.


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- I agree with your father. Women's hockey is great because there isn't all of that fighting and they use skill more then anything else. I'm eagerly, eagerly anticipating the game on Thursday. Are you into figure skating? Are you getting ready for the big women's competition? 

Kat- I feel you on high boards. I think I've stated before that I'm short... 5'2" baby! So last night the door to the bench was broken. I watch all the guys I play with basically step over the boards and there I am having to hoist half my body on top of them and then throw the rest of me over. Oh man it's a sight for sure! Hopping the boards in hockey should be its own Olympic sport! 

E- The routine I did last night is actually one you can find a video of on youtube. My brother's trainer showed him one thats good to use to keep track of the timing and to show you how the moves should be done. Apparently this workout works so well because you don't take breaks between exercises. I'm not sure if the rules of the board allow me to post it here but I can send it to you. I also have a bunch of ab exercises that I do when I'm not letting my brother kill me with the ab ripper routine. I find them really affective and easy to do. I don't like having to use a lot of fancy equipment to do ab work so I like the workouts that are simple yet effective. Let me know if you want me to pass any of this along to you.

So hockey last night... I played defense and I normally don't but it went well. In other words I wasn't horrific. I was definitely feeling a little slower then normal but relatively ok. This morning... it's a whole different situation. I swear even my hip aches. (Don't ask me why but it does.) I feel like I just got into a fight with a male boxer. When I was in the shower I thought I was going to fall down, I have felt a little better as the day goes on.

My dad and I did have a talk last night because I'm experiencing some knee pain. For the past two weeks I have just been more aware of my left knee, nothing serious but at the end of a workout I just knew it was there. Last night towards the end of hockey it felt stiff and there was pain in it. I'm going to ice and tone down the speed of my run tonight, if the pain continues for the next few days my dad wants me to see my uncle's partner. (Work partner that is... my uncle is an orthopedic surgeon.) Ugh! 


Wow I'm long winded today. Hope you are all having a good day. We're getting so much rain here... I don't mind, at least its not snow! We'd definitely be buried.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, just a drive by post.

Busy day today, I swear I work more at home than I do at work HA HA!!

Anyway, I weigh in tonight, I think I will be down the lb I that had gained last week, but that it. 
Did not get a run yet, hope to do that in a few hours, I want to get 3 miles in. I have not had a 3 miler in a week or so. 


Wish me luck

Meg, sorry your so sore

Lisa, What are you doing up posting at hat hour?

Hello everyone, 

EE, how that boyfrind

Paula, hope DGF mom is doing well


E,  Nancy , Liz, & Kelly Hope all is well, Still have my fingers crossed for you Kelly


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*WOW, have I really not posted all day?  Ok then, time to catch up.
*



lisaviolet said:


> Did you leave the computer on or are you really up?



*Actually I WAS up at that hour and will be tonight, too.  Project for work.  Going well, and I should finish tonight, but it will take two late nights.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> SNOW DAY!
> 
> We got dumped on with wet, heavy snow.  Lots of it.  Had it been all snow and not had rain mixed in we would have been up to our eyeballs   Looks like I'll be hittin' the TM at home today.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



*Not here.  Rain, rain, rain.  Dark, gloomy, damp, cold and gross.  At least I don't have to plow. 
*



poppinspal said:


> Lisa- I agree with your father. Women's hockey is great because there isn't all of that fighting and they use skill more then anything else. I'm eagerly, eagerly anticipating the game on Thursday. Are you into figure skating? Are you getting ready for the big women's competition?
> 
> E- The routine I did last night is actually one you can find a video of on youtube. My brother's trainer showed him one thats good to use to keep track of the timing and to show you how the moves should be done. Apparently this workout works so well because you don't take breaks between exercises. I'm not sure if the rules of the board allow me to post it here but I can send it to you. I also have a bunch of ab exercises that I do when I'm not letting my brother kill me with the ab ripper routine. I find them really affective and easy to do. I don't like having to use a lot of fancy equipment to do ab work so I like the workouts that are simple yet effective. Let me know if you want me to pass any of this along to you.



*Lisa/Meg--Kat already knows this, but I don't think you two do.  One of my really close friends is Stacey Livingston.  Yes, THAT Stacey.  From the Olympics in USA vs. Canada women's hockey 8 years ago.  But really, she is an amazing person.  Don't hate her.  

And Meg, YES, post ab stuff here.  I am core-needy, for sure.  And I have to force myself to do it.  Oh, and you can post a youtube link here.  
*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Check this--just happened:

ORLANDO, Fla. -- An employee at SeaWorld Orlando has died after being attacked by a killer whale. 

Orange County Fire Rescue spokesman John Mulhall says paramedics were called Wednesday afternoon to the Shamu Stadium at the theme park where they found a worker who could not be revived. 

Park guest Victoria Biniak told WKMG-TV that the trainer had just finished explaining to the audience the show they were about to see. 

Biniak told the station the whale suddenly came up from the water, grabbed the trainer around the waist and "thrashed her all around" to the point the trainer's shoe fell off. 

The guests were evacuated and the park was closed.


----------



## adsrtw

So sad about seaworld!

Slow and steady with my friend.  Getting haircut and highlights now.  I will be dining at Jiko a week from today!  Can't wait!

Oh the career fair was awesome.  Met lots of great students.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sheesh!  Is that all we are going to get?  Slow and steady?!?


----------



## adsrtw

Ha ha ha. I'm evil!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> if the pain continues for the next few days my dad wants me to see my uncle's partner. (Work partner that is... my uncle is an orthopedic surgeon.)



*watch that knee Megan!  Really.  Recovery is not fun.* 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Anyway, I weigh in tonight, I think I will be down the lb I that had gained last week, but that it.



*How did it go, Jo?*



3DisneyKids said:


> * I am core-needy, for sure.
> *



* sorry.  That struck me as funny.  Don't mind me, I think I'm delerious.*



3DisneyKids said:


> ORLANDO, Fla. -- An employee at SeaWorld Orlando has died after being attacked by a killer whale.



*Saw that on the news.  So, so sad.  Although I thought they said that she fell in.

It kills me though when they say "I don't understand what happened". What happened is, you were working with a non-domesticated animal.  Sometimes their natural instincts do take over.  *



adsrtw said:


> Slow and steady with my friend.  Getting haircut and highlights now.  I will be dining at Jiko a week from today!  Can't wait!



*One.Week. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Down 2
Total weight loss starting Jan 20 is 8lbs
Wish it was more

Made dinner with whole grain pasta tonight
Its was good. even dh liked it. 

By the way I did buy the Fiber One Yogurt today, I will try it tomorrow
Thanks for that tip EE! * Slow and Steady! ha ha


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, I mix fiber one cereal with yogurt.    Well, I now use Trader Joe's fiber cereal because it's cheaper and I like it better, but same idea.

It's 60 cals in a 1/2 cup and very filling and has tons of fiber.   Add it to a 60 cal light and fit yogurt, drink 16-32 oz of water, and you have an extremely filling breakfast.


----------



## poppinspal

E and everyone else who might want some ab/core type exercises, I'm obviously no expert but all these exercises I'm sharing have helped me so maybe you'll find something new to use. So the new ab workout that I did with my brother is P90x ab ripper. You're supposed to do it without breaks and all the exercises are for 25 reps. The exercises look easy but believe me they're not. So part one and part two. 

The other things I like to do are... sit ups and oblique twists on a stability ball, something called a stability ball rotation(to make it sound super basic you rest your lower back on the ball and twist while holding weights), planks, bridges, an exercise called metronome where you basically lie on the floor with your feet your legs extend up in the air and you rotate them to the left and the right coming close to the ground but not touching it and something called an alternating toe tap which I'd love to describe for you but I'll just copy the description I have and paste it below. I also tend to do reverse crunches(I'm sure thats not their real name) a lot, they're easy to do any where and when done right can really help. 

I keep word documents of exercises I see different places so if I need to work on one area especially I can add a few more things into my routine. I'm happy to share anything I have as I think all have some sort of picture with it, which helps me know what my form should look like. I've also started to do the same with low calorie recipes. Oh and here's the description of the toe tap.... 

Strengthens core muscles - Lie faceup on the floor, knees bent and aligned over hips, calves parallel to floor, knees and ankles together. - Hold a medicine ball with arms straight and extended above midchest. - Contract abdominals to stabilize torso and bring spine to a neutral position. Lower right foot so toes barely touch the floor as you extend the ball overhead. - Exhale as you lift toes off floor, returning ball and legs to starting position. - Repeat, alternating sides, to complete all reps (1 rep equals both legs).


----------



## adsrtw

I'm a blonde and loving it.  Very heavy highlights this time.  I'm going to miss this girl when she graduates


----------



## 3DisneyKids

2:15 and I just submitted the big project I have been working on!  YES!  Now it is smooth sailing till the Half!  At least in terms of work that is...


----------



## adsrtw

Contests on the project E!  Today is weigh in day for me.  I know I did not lose as much as last week.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, thanks for the tip on the fiber cereal.

Lisa, Kat, Meg, you ladies have ot be going crazy, tonights a big game. 
USA vs Canada Womans. WOW! Can't wait to see who wins

So Before work I did a quick 1.5 miles in 20 mins on the treadmill
I do knot that a month ago I could not do that. I would have only done a mile and I would of walked the whole time. But I am upset that 2 weeks ago I was doing 3 miles, and now it seems so hard. I think its part, getting sick of TM and part don't want to be on it that long. I am hoping Saturday I can pull 3 miles. 

I am still working out everyday, Last night I did Jillian again, tonight I just got hte Wii game Just Dance, I heard thats a workout to play that game so I plan on trying that one tonight.

I hope you all have a great day. 

E, Glad you are done with your big project.


----------



## adsrtw

Hi, my name is Amiee or EE for short and I have vacationitis.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Hi, my name is Amiee or EE for short and I have vacationitis.






Just popping in quick to say hi to all   as is typical with me, I'm in over my head right now. Ah well.  In just 8 little days I'll be in sunny Florida


----------



## adsrtw

This time next week, Kat and I will be park hopping.  Then we will meet up with Paula, Donna, & Amy for drinks and dinner.


----------



## HockeyKat

EE!  


Jo, sometimes the TM just sucks.  I had a rough day with it yesterday too.  2.5 miles seemed like forever.  I think I was just tired from all the hockey.

I can't WAIT for the USA Canada game!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> EE!
> 
> 
> Jo, sometimes the TM just sucks.  I had a rough day with it yesterday too.  2.5 miles seemed like forever.  I think I was just tired from all the hockey.
> 
> I can't WAIT for the USA Canada game!



OMG, I think the TM had to suck this morning due to the Jillian workout yesterday. I feel like I am Meg,  I cant walk

After sitting at my desk for about 30 mins, I got up to get a paper off the fax and OMG, my Legs, I sure do Have Legs, and they are stiff. 


Go USA, Oh I mean Go Canada Lisa


----------



## adsrtw

Florida's temps through next Saturday will be in the 70's, just saying!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> After sitting at my desk for about 30 mins, I got up to get a paper off the fax and OMG, my Legs, I sure do Have Legs, and they are stiff.



 The kind of stiff where the thought of having to climb a flight of stairs is enough to bring you to tears?   yeah, I actually miss that.  I've been a bit more gentle with my leg work during the marathon training.  But when I get back?  look out legs! 



adsrtw said:


> Florida's temps through next Saturday will be in the 70's, just saying!






I'm having an odd day.  Not bad, not good, just odd.  And rainy.  It's cruddy here.  Cold, rainy, bleh.  Just adding to the wonkiness of my day.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> The kind of stiff where the thought of having to climb a flight of stairs is enough to bring you to tears?   yeah, I actually miss that.  I've been a bit more gentle with my leg work during the marathon training.  But when I get back?  look out legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having an odd day.  Not bad, not good, just odd.  And rainy.  It's cruddy here.  Cold, rainy, bleh.  Just adding to the wonkiness of my day.




sorry your having a yucky day! But think in 8 days, WDW!

And yes that kind of stiff


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- Can I tell you I am pumped for the women's hockey tonight!! I will be requesting to have the tv on during dinner which is something that never happens in our house. But I know my Dad will be as excited to watch as I am. 

Kat- I often throw on an NHL game or something while I'm on the TM in the winter. I swear those are my best runs. 

E- Yay for finishing your project! Way to go! 

Oh boy do I wish I was heading down to Florida in a week. Heck right now I'm so desperate for a few extra days off I'd head to the artic if I could! 

So I did run last night, just at a bit of a slower pace. I didn't feel pain in my knee which was great but I was still stiff. My legs are still stiff today but better. But I'm fine with that because it's just from pushing myself, I plan to do that workout again this weekend. The true test for my knee will be hockey tonight. If I feel any bad pain I'm going to hop off, I don't want to risk an injury at the very start of my half training. 

Oh and I'm sorry to all of you not enjoying the rain. I just keep telling myself it's not snow and it makes me so happy!


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> The kind of stiff where the thought of having to climb a flight of stairs is enough to bring you to tears?   yeah, I actually miss that.  I've been a bit more gentle with my leg work during the marathon training.  But when I get back?  look out legs!



haha this totally reminded me of two years ago when I ran the Tower of Terror and I ran in faster then I'd really trained for. I got done and I went to go on Toy Story Mania for the first time... no one warned me there were stairs.... EVERYWHERE!!! Up and down... oh man I swore that I was just going to end up tumbling down one set of stairs. 

Sorry that just totally reminded me.


----------



## adsrtw

Would anybody like to tell me why my company buys pizza all the blasted time using my corporate card?  Don't they know I'm trying to lose weight?


----------



## HockeyKat

EE, I wonder the same thing.   Like, hmm, you people know I am trying to lose, so I keep getting free lunches.

So far I have been able to make them go to Applebee's two interview lunches running (yay for under 550 menu!) and then today I had my recruiter friend do lunch at Panera.   Half an asiago roast beef sandwich and black bean soup and an apple for 500 cals, and I am still full 3 hours later.


----------



## adsrtw

I love Applebees.  I get their crunchy Asian salad without dressing.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - I'm not really a hockey nut.  But how I adore competition and rivalries.  

Well I would say good luck but I wouldn't want to be fake.    So I won't.  

Great day yesterday.  Four medals.  Gold and silver in women's bobsleigh.  

And Clara Hughes - God love her - our flag bearer - won another medal.    To add to her six since 1996 in Atlanta.  Yes multiple SUMMER Olympic medals in cycling (off road).  Yesterday bronze (long track).   At thirty friggin' seven.  So wonderful.


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - I googled your friend thinking I don't remember that American hockey player. Not that I'm a major follower outside the medal rounds for other teams.  But couldn't place the player.   Oh! A ref.  The ref.     She came with a quote attached to her name.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Florida's temps through next Saturday will be in the 70's, just saying!



Nice.

I just realized that it's a good thing I'm not going in a way.  I don't do sitdown restaurants because of lack of funds and I have no park passes.  Can you imagine me waving at you all through the gates .    And waiting for you all from your fun night out?  Not good.  Smiling.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Haven't read a thing.  Came home after my run to to 4-6" of standing water in the basement.  It has been raining (pouring) for 4 days straight and our sumps couldn't keep up.  We have a back up sump in case of this, so I had to get that set up and it did the trick of draining the water pretty quickly.  But OMG, the clean up.  Fiasco.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm having an odd day.  Not bad, not good, just odd.  And rainy.  It's cruddy here.  Cold, rainy, bleh.  Just adding to the wonkiness of my day.



Hope it got better Nancy!

How are the costumes?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Haven't read a thing.  Came home after my run to to 4-6" of standing water in the basement.  It has been raining (pouring) for 4 days straight and our sumps couldn't keep up.  We have a back up sump in case of this, so I had to get that set up and it did the trick of draining the water pretty quickly.  But OMG, the clean up.  Fiasco.



Oh no.    I should say something  nice but that just sucks Erika.


----------



## adsrtw

We will post for you Lisa (and others).  Have Droid, will travel.  Not to mention all the iPhones and blackberry's. It would have been fun though.

E so sorry about the suckfest!

Just weighed in.  I'm a little bummed, lost .6 of a pound.  Sigh.  I'm hearing Liz's comment of eating my points.  I need to planning a little better.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Just weighed in.  I'm a little bummed, lost .6 of a pound.  Sigh.  I'm hearing Liz's comment of eating my points.  I need to planning a little better.



Love that .6 Amiee.  Love it.    It's down - down - down!  

Okay, going to the game now.  I'll watch with peaking through my hands.


----------



## poppinspal

US women are playing well, they need to settle into a better rythym. Poulin who plays for Cananda is an unbelievable skater. I hope my college can wooo her into coming there. I know she hasn't committed to a college yet.

The wind blew one of the window pains in our house out. My dad is working on a patch job as it is pouring and cold.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh no Megan!  So sorry.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> haha this totally reminded me of two years ago when I ran the Tower of Terror and I ran in faster then I'd really trained for.



*Wait.  You ran the Tower of Terror?  Awesome!*



lisaviolet said:


> Can you imagine me waving at you all through the gates .    And waiting for you all from your fun night out?  Not good.  Smiling.



*no.  That would be exceedingly sad. 

Costumes are coming along, slowly but surely, thanks for asking.

And congrats on the hockey gold medal! *




adsrtw said:


> Just weighed in.  I'm a little bummed, lost .6 of a pound.  Sigh.  I'm hearing Liz's comment of eating my points.  I need to planning a little better.



*Well, I GAINED about that much, so.....*



poppinspal said:


> The wind blew one of the window pains in our house out. My dad is working on a patch job as it is pouring and cold.



*YIKES!  Rainy and windy here too - but not hurricane style like you and Erika seem to be contending with.  The temps are dropping and it's supposed to switch over to snow sometime overnight.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Slinks in.   Meh. 


This has been a suckfest of a day.   Going to have a few Bud Select 55s and pretend it is tomorrow already.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> This has been a suckfest of a day.



Sorry to hear that Kat.


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> This time next week, Kat and I will be park hopping.  Then we will meet up with Paula, Donna, & Amy for drinks and dinner.


Raglan Road here we come!!!!



adsrtw said:


> Would anybody like to tell me why my company buys pizza all the blasted time using my corporate card?  Don't they know I'm trying to lose weight?



That would fall under the same category as the coworker whose wife feels the need to send him in to the office with dozens of bagels, muffins and more candy than the Easter Bunny could carry.  All I can do as I walk past his desk is yel NO!!!!!!

Kat - sorry for the rough day - sending hugs...

Meg - good luck with the broken window.  That is not good...

Amiee - congrats on the .6 pounds!  Celebrate it and promise that you won't beat yourself up too much for it.  It is a loss right?

E - yuck about the flooded basement.  Hope the cleanup goes quickly.

Lisa - we will miss you next week, but with all the mobile phones, it will be like you are there with us.

starting to get pumped for next week...  just sayin'


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- I ran the Tower of Terror race all three years. I really enjoyed it. I liked the whole night time aspect. 

Kat- Sorry today was a suckfest... tomorrow is a new day! Enjoy the drinks.

Paula- I LOVE Raglan Road. Every year I try something new there and really enjoy it. In October I sat outside and ate when we went there, it was really nice. 

So I think the US hockey team played well but the Canadian goalie had us stumped. And Pouline is just so great. Two young teams, it'll be fun to watch how both teams develop between now and the next Olympics. 

So we put up some plastic to cover the window till my dad can get to home depot tomorrow to get glass to fix it. When I left for hockey it was like a hurricane! I came out of the rink an hour later and it had stopped!

The knee felt great tonight and I have really been focusing on stretching so my legs felt good. I had a good skate and I'm starting to feel like my upper body is getting stronger. I think the guys are still shocked when this little girls slips in behind them against the boards and digs out the puck. 

I'm considering finding a women's hockey league to play in this summer so I can get better and get some ice time over the summer. I'm just a little nervous about joining a team where I don't know anyone. Silly but that's how it is.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> I'm considering finding a women's hockey league to play in this summer so I can get better and get some ice time over the summer. I'm just a little nervous about joining a team where I don't know anyone. Silly but that's how it is.



*I don't think that's silly.  Really.  But don't let the fact that you don't know anyone stop you from joining.  You just might find that you LIKE those people 

We are currently in a weather lull here.  Rain stopped thankfully, and the snow is just starting to flurry.  We're only due to get a few inches - nothing like the mess in NY/NJ/PA.  Which makes me wonder - LIZ!  Did you get a ton of snow? 

Erika - drying out up there?  Pumps functioning properly I hope?*


----------



## adsrtw

Race day forecast from the weather channel:

High 74 Low 57 Sunny!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Race day forecast from the weather channel:
> 
> High 74 Low 57 Sunny!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oy, that'll feel really hot to me.  Off to MA for furniture shopping!


----------



## HockeyKat

That sounds great to me.   Won't need an outside layer or at the very least a light one, and will be able to wear shorts.   I hate running in pants.  

Also, 74 is good sit by the pool with a beer weather.  


Meg.  Join the women's hockey team.  I had to do the same thing a few years back and it was the best thing I ever did.   Women are generally a lot more welcoming than men, esp if you are pretty good (which it sounds like you are).   I wish so much that we lived closer together because I would love it if you played in my league.   It is so much fun.  

Glad your knee is feeling better!!  


It's sunny here today, but COLD and very windy (40 mph gusts).   Seriously, can this winter thing just GO already??


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Oy, that'll feel really hot to me.  Off to MA for furniture shopping!



Yes, but remember we're starting at 6:00 am. So we should be on the high 50*s low 60*s end of things.  It won't hit 74* until mid-day.


whatcha buying?


----------



## HockeyKat

Killed the treadmill today.  I guess being pissy helps!  

3 miles, 36:45.   I actually managed to run a whole .25 miles, and was mostly doing either 2/1 (run 2, walk 1) or 1/1 intervals.   Speed ranged from 4.3-4.4 walk to 5.2-5.6 run.   

It's amazing what 7 weeks can do.  7 weeks ago a 4.0 walk felt like I was dying.   My 3 miles was 47 minutes.  



E, hope you had fun furniture shopping!

Nancy, hope you can come up for air at some point.

Meg, glad that your knee is feeling so much better!  


Go USA!!  Half hour to wait...


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Costumes are coming along, slowly but surely, thanks for asking.
> 
> And congrats on the hockey *gold medal*! [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, I GAINED about that much, so.....*



Thanks on the gold Nancy.  I watched a lot of the game in Cantonese.    It helped to keep my nerves.  

Poulin - well I don't claim all the ins and outs of hockey but holy fast off the stick man.  

And the costumes   - so they're not going to the BWV pool?  

The weight - I just looked at that lovely picture of you and Paula the other day .  Where are you weight wise from there?  Because -  I know I know you feel this or that - but you do look fantastic.  Just sayin'.  It's a good picture of both of you.  



poppinspal said:


> I'm considering finding a women's hockey league to play in this summer so I can get better and get some ice time over the summer. I'm just a little nervous about joining a team where I don't know anyone. Silly but that's how it is.



Well that's exciting.  



HockeyKat said:


> Also, 74 is good sit by the pool with a beer weather.







HockeyKat said:


> Go USA!!  Half hour to wait...



So now I can at least - for the time being  - send good thoughts your way.  Hope it's a good game Kat!  I should go see.  I'm home.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Killed the treadmill today.  I guess being pissy helps!  .



 nice job.



lisaviolet said:


> Thanks on the gold Nancy.  I watched a lot of the game in Cantonese.    It helped to keep my nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulin - well I don't claim all the ins and outs of hockey but holy fast off the stick man.
> 
> *Poulin?  The only "Poulin" I know is a animal feed company. That's the maker of the grain we feed our goats *
> 
> And the costumes   - so they're not going to the BWV pool?
> 
> *They just might have to *
> 
> The weight - I just looked at that lovely picture of you and Paula the other day .  Where are you weight wise from there?  Because -  I know I know you feel this or that - but you do look fantastic.  Just sayin'.  It's a good picture of both of you.



*I'm about 5 pounds heavier right now. Not a whole lot in the grand scheme of things, but enough to make most of my clothes rather uncomfortable.



Goin' to see A Chorus Line tonight  Ah, the joys of having a drama-driven daughter *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Friday ALL

Where will YOU be next friday?


OMG, my day at work is almost done. Hope eveyone is well

Ericka, sorry about the pump, that sucks

Kat, way to go on the run!!! I am at a run pace of 4.8, but i know what you mean, 6 weeks ago, I could only walk at 3.5. I still have a long way to go

Meg, hope your knee is better

Lisa, GOLD Last Night, Congrats.  

Nancy, Enjoy Chorus Line

Liz, Kelly, Paula, EE Hope all is well Happy Friday!!! 

I have a big eating weekend, I have already gone online to WW to see how many points. My girl friend is having a "toy" partyI am going to have to get on the treadmil for hours, 
many miller lites are in my future, and boy to I need them, I have not drank in a long time.


----------



## lisaviolet

I want to have a drama driven daughter.    I'm so short changed.  

Well my little Americans (Hi Mother Country Kelly.  ) you JUST UPSET our Canadian #1 ranked long track team pursuit in the quarters.  You were ranked #7.  And that's all I'm giving you little critters today!  
The oval was in shock.  (women)  Just shocked.  As am I.  What an absolute upset.  

Have fun Nancy!  

Oh I get five pounds on your frame.  Totally get that.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Friday ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, way to go on the run!!! I am at a run pace of 4.8, but i know what you mean, 6 weeks ago, I could only walk at 3.5. I still have a long way to go
> .



I'm going to ignore your last sentence there Jo.  


That's fantastic.  We all have to remind ourselves of how far we have come!  Congratulations to you.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Yes, but remember we're starting at 6:00 am. So we should be on the high 50*s low 60*s end of things.  It won't hit 74* until mid-day.
> 
> 
> whatcha buying?



*I know, but I think 60s is going to feel smokin hot.  Remember that I have been training in the 20s and teens.  And if the sun is out, it will really feel hot to me, so I will have to think of ways to cool down if need be.

As for buying...several items actually.  New coffee table for the living room, new dressers for Riley and Cam, a club chair for the master bedroom, and eventually (though not for several month), we'll be replacing the 2 couches that are in the play room (family room now, I guess, though we still call it the play room from when the kids were little).  I didn't make any purchases today, but I'm pretty sure I found the coffee table and both dressers, so that's good.  E-mailed pics to Jeff and we'll decide together and go from there.


Jo--you HAVE come a long way!  Embrace it!  And just plan and track your points for the week-end and you should be fine.  And, um, a "toy" party?!?!  Do tell!  

Meg--I am with the others.  Join the women's team.  I am willing to bet you will be happy with the choice.

Paula--what day do you fly out?

The basement is dry.  Amazing what the wood stove can do!  The floors are all dry now, just as though nothing happened.  There are lots of items still drying out, though.  I had to hang up the carpet (it's an unfinished basement, but we had a 9x12 area rug down there since the kids go down there and do crafts and stuff), which was no small task, I tell ya.  It weighed TONS as it was literally under water.  So I had to string up a super strong line and hoist it up there to let it dry.  The mattresses and box springs that were down there I am considering a loss.  The rest of the stuff is still TBD.

My pain seems to be more like mild discomfort these days, so that is good.  I have a 5-6 miler scheduled for tomorrow, so that'll be the real test.

OMG, one week from this minute we will be hanging out on the Boardwalk after eating at Kona!
*


----------



## adsrtw

I can't wait!


----------



## goofyfan-12

I fly out on Thursday!!!!  Can't wait to just get there already you know?

Meg - join the league!  You already share something in common with them so you should be fine.

Jo - look at you racking up the progress.  Awesome!

Lisa - I remember that picture of Nancy and I.  That was a fun afternoon.  Thanks for making me think of it.  Sorry for the upset, but one of the speedskaters on that team is a local boy so I am thrilled for him.

E - furniture shopping - fun.  Hope the basement is dry now.

Hi to everyone that I missed.  Spent the better part if the day catching up on some much needed paperwork.  Tomorrow is another odyssey tournament and then it is all about packing.

Catch up with you all tomorrow!  Make it a great weekend.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HAPPY SATURDAY!

Last night we went to see A Chorus Line at a smaller theatre that I'd never been to.  They did a fabulous job. And the theatre was GORGEOUS!  I wished we had brought a camera.  Seriously.  Apparently they must have just renovated.  I would go there again without hesitation.

Then this morning I had Boot Camp with my evil red-headed friend.   And the other 2 women didn't show up  So, it was a personal beating.  Actually, it was just what I needed.  Erin & I got to talk about how everything was going for the race, how my body was feeling, training strategies, etc. Of course, she also showed no mercy and completely kicked my a$$  





3DisneyKids said:


> *I know, but I think 60s is going to feel smokin hot.  Remember that I have been training in the 20s and teens.  And if the sun is out, it will really feel hot to me, so I will have to think of ways to cool down if need be.
> 
> hmmm.  I guess I just found a benefit of all the TM training.  Climate control.  Perhaps carrying a bandana that you can soak with water at a water station if needed might be good.
> 
> I had to hang up the carpet (it's an unfinished basement, but we had a 9x12 area rug down there since the kids go down there and do crafts and stuff), which was no small task, I tell ya.  It weighed TONS as it was literally under water.
> 
> That must have been insanely heavy
> 
> My pain seems to be more like mild discomfort these days, so that is good.  I have a 5-6 miler scheduled for tomorrow, so that'll be the real test.
> 
> run smart. recover smart. today is not the day for heroics
> 
> OMG, one week from this minute we will be hanging out on the Boardwalk after eating at Kona!
> *



*Thank you.  Barenaked Ladies are in my head now.  ONE WEEK!  I am so PUMPED

oh - and I need to figure out how to cell phone stalk my husband with my timing chip.....*!


----------



## HockeyKat

Last night was definitely an off night.   Mexican food and beer.

So, what do you think about 6 miles with a hangover?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> The basement is dry.
> 
> 
> OMG, one week from this minute we will be hanging out on the Boardwalk after eating at Kona!




Yeah on the basement.  

Kona?  You little sh!ts are eating at Kona?  Ahhhh.  Yum.  I love Kona.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> I fly out on Thursday!!!!  Can't wait to just get there already you know?
> 
> Meg - join the league!  You already share something in common with them so you should be fine.
> 
> Jo - look at you racking up the progress.  Awesome!
> 
> Lisa - I remember that picture of Nancy and I.  That was a fun afternoon.  Thanks for making me think of it.  Sorry for the upset, but one of the speedskaters on that team is a local boy so I am thrilled for him.
> 
> E - furniture shopping - fun.  Hope the basement is dry now.
> 
> Hi to everyone that I missed.  Spent the better part if the day catching up on some much needed paperwork.  Tomorrow is another odyssey tournament and then it is all about packing.
> 
> Catch up with you all tomorrow!  Make it a great weekend.



You looked tres cute in that pic.  

It was a women's race Paula.  But I did see your boy. And thought hmmm.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> HAPPY SATURDAY!
> 
> Last night we went to see A Chorus Line at a smaller theatre that I'd never been to.  They did a fabulous job. And the theatre was GORGEOUS!  I wished we had brought a camera.  Seriously.  Apparently they must have just renovated.  I would go there again without hesitation.
> 
> Then this morning I had Boot Camp with my evil red-headed friend.   And the other 2 women didn't show up  So, it was a personal beating.  Actually, it was just what I needed.  Erin & I got to talk about how everything was going for the race, how my body was feeling, training strategies, etc. Of course, she also showed no mercy and completely kicked my a$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you.  Barenaked Ladies are in my head now.  ONE WEEK!  I am so PUMPED
> 
> oh - and I need to figure out how to cell phone stalk my husband with my timing chip.....*!



So the evil one is red headed.  

Love Mexican food Kat.  Good choice.  Just love it!  Hope the run is okay.


----------



## lisaviolet

Gold baby!   

Long Track team - men's.  

And short track - men's last night.  Makes up for #1 women's upset.  

Okay you only have one more day of my "gold baby".


----------



## HockeyKat

Haha, Lisa!!   I still don't get curling.


6 miles done, 1:12:53.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Haha, Lisa!!   I still don't get curling.
> 
> 
> 6 miles done, 1:12:53.



That's makes two of us and I have curled   (teenager - hated it and hated the uppidity nature of behind the scenes).    You should see me sit in a room with my parents - lifetime curlers - while they spout their lingo.  So much strategy makes my head hurt.  Well I adore strategic play but not when it seems endless.  

Yeah on the six Kat.


----------



## lisaviolet

And gold baby curling!  

You bobsledders took the gold!  

I'm going delirious.  I've spent hours on the computer and the DIS and mousesavers and priceline getting a really LOW car rental for Jean and Jean's brother.  It's like an obsession to get LOW LOW LOW with codes and such.  It's like my personal competition with car companies.  

I got $160 compact and $180 midsize for a week plus two hours.  Taxes in.  Total. In MCO.   That's so low right now.  The things I feel proud about.


----------



## lisaviolet

Does Mr. Kat like hockey?  Will he watch tomorrow?


----------



## HockeyKat

Mr Kat is as much of a hockey fan as I am, maybe more.   We met playing hockey, actually.   He is kicking himself as he has to work tomorrow, trying to find any reason he can to get out of it!   

We were both streaming the USA game at work the other day.  

Watching Finland vs Slovakia now... go Finland!!

I am such a winter olympics addict.   I go around singing the theme.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> We met playing hockey, actually.



Whoops.  I think I knew that Kat.   

Hopefully he'll get off in time.


----------



## Ronda93

Good job on the run Kat.  A hungover run teaches many lessons.  

My laptop is acting up.  It seems to be an annual event that I lose a hard drive.  I'm backing up and watching closely.  Dang it.

I got to run outside again yesterday.  We slept in.  When I woke I could see SUNSHINE.  I decided I don't care how cold it is, I'm outside today.  It was 21and a little breezy.  I ran a new out and back.  Had to pick my way around some icy spots, but it felt great.  I've been trying to speed up and it seems to be working.  Mileage is going to start moving up again though.

I'm getting excited about the half.  You guys are going to have so much fun.  Kona!  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Haha, Lisa!!   I still don't get curling.



*curling.  Sounds like a womens hair competition *



Ronda93 said:


> Good job on the run Kat.  A hungover run teaches many lessons.
> 
> *A-MEN!*
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited about the half.  You guys are going to have so much fun.  Kona!



*me too.  I woke up this morning and thought "one week from now I'll be about 10 miles into this thing"....

so much to do, so little time. My life is such a freakin' balancing act.   I almost wish I could clone me.  But oh Lordy, the mess I'd be in then *


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, sorry you are so overwhelmed.  If they cloned you, would they have to clone Erin too, to whip both of your a##es??  


Lisa, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your two ice dancing champions.   They are the cutest thing.   I just finished the gala thing from last night (yay for DVR!).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, haven't posted in two days.  Been crazy busy.  Once I get the kids in bed, I'll come back in and catch up.


----------



## poppinspal

I feel like I haven't been around in ages, really it's been only a day or two. I had a fever for the past few days but I'm getting better. I do have to catch up on reading. While I was sick I got to sit on the couch and just soak up all the Olympics I could which was the only positive thing. So a few Olympic thoughts to share while I watch the closing ceremonies...

I loved the Canadian ice dancing pair, their performance at the Gala was great. (Well everyone skated great but those two were so cute.)

I ended up getting sucked into curling, I couldn't resist. Granted I got sucked into every sport that was on this weekend! 

I am a little sad about the games ending, I really enjoy watching and hearing all the stories. Plus I like picking athletes to root for in all sports.

And my big Olympic confession is I've developed a major crush on one of the athletes! haha I watched all the four man bobsled coverage and I fell in love with Steve Holcomb, the driver of the US bobsled. He's not the most in shape athlete at the games but every interview I saw with him made me like him even more.  I think I need some help!


----------



## lisaviolet

The closing ceremonies were horrid.    HORRID.  They tried a joke about the outside world seeing us a moose and beavers and mounties.  The joke didn't work.  I was hoping for Martin Short, Jim Carrey, Mike Myers andDan Akroyd to appear but nope.   And NBC cut off  just as Nickelback,  Simple Plan, Hedley, Alanis, Avril Lavigne etc played.  I think NBC is playing that at 11:35.  Loved Neil Young though.  

Thank God for the opening ceremonies.  

The hockey almost killed me.  Oh Lord.    Sighing.

My favourite gold.  Jon Montgomery (skeleton) hand's down.  It came late at night.  And he was so  happy and free!

Yes Kat and Megan I agree they are  so cute.  Been together since they were children.  They said there were years where they skated and never talked.


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan - hope  you're feeling a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*So excited.  Off for my final long run before the 1/2!!!! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning ALL!!!

Crazy busy weekend, and going to be a crazy day at work. 

All my WW Point went out the window this weekend, with wine, beer and shots!!! Buffalo shrimp, beer bread, and the hangover. Who knew they made so many toys! 

But I had fun!! And for the record I did 4 yes that is the number 4 miles on Saturday in 60 mins OUTSIDE!!! I was trying for 5 but I just ran out of energy. So I had to have DH come pick me up. I ran 2 miles . then walked the rest. 

E, glad your basement got cleaned up quick. 

Kat, way to go on the hangover run!! I could not do it, After the 4 miles on Sat, and the drinking Sat night, I could not do much yesterday.


Lisa, Mens GOLD Hockey Congrats to you!!!!


Rhonda, Sorry about your computer

Nancy, Sorry your life is getting crazy, but think just a few more days your on vaca


Kelly, any work on a job, hope all is well

Meg, Mens Bobsled??? Ok I really think your weather needs to get warmer to get you outside. WAY to much TV Time HA HA HA HA!!!!

EE, Liz, Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

Weighed in, and down 3.2 (even w/ mexican food and beer)!   That puts me at 193.4 for my final pre-WDW weighin, from 217.8 on Jan 3rd.   I was hoping for a 20 lb loss but not really thinking I would get there, so I am happy!  

I still haven't packed or even got out the spring/summer stuff to see what fits, so wish me luck. 


Nancy, enjoy your run!

Jo, sweating the hangover off usually makes me feel better.  4 miles is a great accomplishment!!   Mmmm beer bread and buffalo wings.   


Kelly, check in when you can.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Great loss Kat!! I hope none of your cloths fit, you just have to go buy SMALLER new ones!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Great loss Kat!! I hope none of your cloths fit, you just have to go buy SMALLER new ones!!!!!



Sadly, I have tons of clothes in smaller sizes!  However, it's even better, shopping in your own closet takes a lot let $$!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Just back from my run.  I did a litte more than I had initially intended, but I was totally rockin' out to my music and it just kinda happened.  The best part is, after I finished 7.5 miles I felt like I could do it all over again.   I think that must mean I'm ready. *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> All my WW Point went out the window this weekend, with wine, beer and shots!!! Buffalo shrimp, beer bread, and the hangover.



Ooops!  Somebody had some fun!   Nice job on the 4 miles!




HockeyKat said:


> Weighed in, and down 3.2 (even w/ mexican food and beer)!



*Awesome loss Kat!

I've been maintaining.  I'm good with that for now.  I can only focus on so many things at once and with everything that is going on in my life right now, something had to give.  I've been eating healthy, and just trying to be aware of what I'm eating and why.  Once the play is finished I'll be able to give my full attention to all things food.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Just back from my run.  I did a litte more than I had initially intended, but I was totally rockin' out to my music and it just kinda happened.  The best part is, after I finished 7.5 miles I felt like I could do it all over again.   I think that must mean I'm ready. *



Great Run, Even better that you can do it again!!!

Cant wait to hear all about the 1/2


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Just back from my run.  I did a litte more than I had initially intended, but I was totally rockin' out to my music and it just kinda happened.  The best part is, after I finished 7.5 miles I felt like I could do it all over again.   I think that must mean I'm ready. *
> 
> ]



I can't even tell you how much I loved reading this paragraph.  It's like spring was jumping right off the page!



HockeyKat said:


> Weighed in, and down 3.2 (even w/ mexican food and beer)!   That puts me at 193.4 for my final pre-WDW weighin, from 217.8 on Jan 3rd.   I was hoping for a 20 lb loss but not really thinking I would get there, so I am happy!



Yeah Ka!  

I was just thinking about you yesterday thinking this weight off must be felt on the ice, eh?  In the flow of your skate?  Yes?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Heys guys 

Im still here, still reading along, hiding out for a while. 
I am so excited for the princess, as much as I would be if I were going! I can't wait for updates, pictures, stories, and most of all to hear how much you all ROCKED IT!!!

Still job hunting, slowly but surely! But, I am so bored being at home all day! 

Im just watching Glee, man alive I love this program! Tonights episode is very good!

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  Hanging out at the student center waiting for class to start.  I finished packing yesterday!  Yay!  One more sleep and one dreadful work left before I leave.  I can't wait.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Yeah Ka!
> 
> I was just thinking about you yesterday thinking this weight off must be felt on the ice, eh?  In the flow of your skate?  Yes?



Yes, it makes a huge difference.  So does all of the endurance training, actually.   I feel so much less winded.  

It makes me wonder sometimes what running will be like when the rest of it is gone (yikes, did I just type that?).   Like, will training with the extra weight make it easier later?  Almost like training with weight belts and such?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hi Kelly!  Hope the right job comes your way soon    Love Glee!  Glad you are enjoying it!

EE - one more sleep.  So exciting!

Kat -  I think you just committed to another race.


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> I feel like I haven't been around in ages, really it's been only a day or two. I had a fever for the past few days but I'm getting better. I do have to catch up on reading. While I was sick I got to sit on the couch and just soak up all the Olympics I could which was the only positive thing. So a few Olympic thoughts to share while I watch the closing ceremonies...
> 
> I loved the Canadian ice dancing pair, their performance at the Gala was great. (Well everyone skated great but those two were so cute.)
> 
> I ended up getting sucked into curling, I couldn't resist. Granted I got sucked into every sport that was on this weekend!
> 
> I am a little sad about the games ending, I really enjoy watching and hearing all the stories. Plus I like picking athletes to root for in all sports.
> 
> And my big Olympic confession is I've developed a major crush on one of the athletes! haha I watched all the four man bobsled coverage and I fell in love with Steve Holcomb, the driver of the US bobsled. He's not the most in shape athlete at the games but every interview I saw with him made me like him even more.  I think I need some help!



Nah - he is a bit of a cutie in that roly poly sort of way.  Something tells me that this guy is in awesome shape.  Just the kind of shape that a bobsledder needs.

Meg - glad you are feeling better.  I totally got sucked into the Olympics and am officially in withdrawl now.  Lisa - I think I have all the words to Oh Canada down now.  It is an awesome national anthem.  



lisaviolet said:


> The closing ceremonies were horrid.    HORRID.  They tried a joke about the outside world seeing us a moose and beavers and mounties.  The joke didn't work.  I was hoping for Martin Short, Jim Carrey, Mike Myers andDan Akroyd to appear but nope.   And NBC cut off  just as Nickelback,  Simple Plan, Hedley, Alanis, Avril Lavigne etc played.  I think NBC is playing that at 11:35.  Loved Neil Young though.
> 
> Thank God for the opening ceremonies.



Lisa - I am so with you on this.  I was actually screaming at the TV when they cut away.  I still can't believe that NBC pulled away from the closing ceremonies for a stupind Jerry Seinfeld show.  What a letdown.  No wrap up, no look back, no nothing.  It is the infamous Heidi cut in all over again.  Argh...



HockeyKat said:


> Weighed in, and down 3.2 (even w/ mexican food and beer)!   That puts me at 193.4 for my final pre-WDW weighin, from 217.8 on Jan 3rd.   I was hoping for a 20 lb loss but not really thinking I would get there, so I am happy!
> 
> I still haven't packed or even got out the spring/summer stuff to see what fits, so wish me luck.



Yeah Kat!!!!  I am so happy for you.  Shopping in your closet will be fun since you will be looking in the smaller size section of your 'store'.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Not much to report on here.  Trying to get stuff at work wrapped up before I leave on Thursday.  I am doing the last of the laundry now - yuck!

Made it to JC tonight - gained 2.1 pounds thanks to the mindless eating that happened on Friday night and pretty much all day Sunday.  Liz - your booty call with movie theater popcorn called... please take him back, I beg you!  The crappy eating combined with the lighter workout schedule totally bit me in the bummocks this week.  Ugh!  Guess I need to make it up by walking 13.1 miles this weekend.  Oh yeah - I am going to do that aren't I?

Hi to everyone!  Sounds like this weekend got the better of most of us (Nancy - my angry eyes can be loaned out if you need them for the drama queens.  Just sayin')

Kelly - glad you checked in.  I have been thinking of you lately and your job hunt.  If only I had some connections on your side of the pond.

Have a great night everyone!  I am off to fold more laundry - yeah!


----------



## adsrtw

I was useless in class tonight, lol.  Oh well.  My professor is a riot and we were discussing the defeat of the Spanish Armada and the French Revolution (I'm a Euro history buff).  Oh my gosh, I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## poppinspal

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nah - he is a bit of a cutie in that roly poly sort of way.  Something tells me that this guy is in awesome shape.  Just the kind of shape that a bobsledder needs.



I also read a few articles on him and he's into computers, video games and electronics and he made a star trek reference in one article. This made me swoon. He appeals to both the geek in me and the sports fan. Oh and did I mention he tries to respond to every letter(or email) he gets. I need an intervention. (Or a real life boyfriend!  ) I'm also having Olympics withdrawals, I really do love them.

Kelly- I'm so glad you popped in! I hope something works out for you soon, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. I love Glee, the second half of the season starts up here in a month, I can't wait!

Kat- Awesome job on the loss! 

I'm excited for all you Princess runners. I woke up today thinking about how close it was, I know you'll all kick butt!

So I'm up .5 pounds from last week. Truthfully (not to give TMI) I'm hoping it's because its that time of the month. I definitely feel super bloated so I'm trying to take it in stride. It's as easily lost as it was gained. 

I also don't know if its from watching all the Olympics or that I'm starting to feel more like my old fearless self but I'm itching to commit to a marathon. Which is only a big deal because I won't run my first half till June! The furthest I've run before is 10 miles. I'm knocking down all these hurdles in my life and I feel like if I committed to a marathon for next spring it'd be my next big challenge. And you are the only ones I could share these feelings with at the moment. 

Phew, sorry I guess I had a lot to say tonight.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi gang.  I haven't been on in days. I will try to catch up tomorrow!

Paula - omg, me, too.  Up 2.8.  I sort of ate a lot of Whole Wheat Ritz.  Stress food!  But whatever. At least I weighed in.  Right? You, too.    And MTP. Maybe we can dump him together, this weekend!  

Meg, I bought the Lightening Thief for the plane!

Lisa, I am having a super emotional day. So wish you were coming to meet us.  I truly do. Just wanted you to kmow that you'll be missed!

Kelly - I adore Glee.  Squee!

Kat - totally awesome!!! 

Ok, going to catch up soon!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

my personal freak out has officially begun.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All.

Nancy, why the freak out?

another yucky day at work today, but hey 3 more days til the weekend right?

I am so excited for all of you this weekend!! I know you all will ROCK IT!!


----------



## Ronda93

Hi goddesses and princesses!

Checking in from work.  Laptop makes me sad.

Kelly, thinking about you.  

I look forward to reading the Goddess Race Weekend Chronicles.  You gals are going to have so much fun.  Sunday's weather looks perfect!

DGF and I are headed to St Louis this weekend.  Her mom is getting sprung from skilled nursing Thursday.  She is very excited to see Gus, her dachshund.  Depending on how she's doing he may get to stay or may return with us to KC.  

DGF and I have been tracking food very closely.  Damn that works!  I'm down a couple of pounds.  Lowest weight since my 20s, I'm sure.  My training plan has eight miles this weekend.  That helps ; )

Back to work,
Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, love the smiley.  Sorry about the freak out. 


Liz, sorry about the emotional day.   Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


I haven't started packing yet.   Today I plan to pick up the rest of the supplies, get my oil changed and tires rotated, and figure out what the heck to bring. 

I did buy a throw-away velour zip-up yesterday at Walmart.  It is so old-lady-happy I can't stand it, but it was $3 and I would rather throw it away than one of my sweatshirts that I love.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I interupt this posting to announce:

I HAVE A JOB!!!!!

 <---Oh yeah, Ive broken out the dancing banana!

I'll be back later with more info, for now im going to run up and down the street screaming with happiness and do a few tequila slammers off of DH's forehead - you know, the usual celebrations!


----------



## HockeyKat

YAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly this call for the banana conga line!  


Wonderful news!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, CONGRATS


----------



## poppinspal

AWESOME KELLY!!!!!!! So happy for you and can't wait to hear about the new job.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, why the freak out?



*The reality of leaving for Florida in 3 days has set in.  Physically I'm ready to run.  The training is done, and I'm good to go.  But the "everything else" that goes along with taking this trip needs to be done - along with a zillion costumes, work, family, etc., etc.  I woke up just a touch overwhelmed.  Thankfully I've had an extremely productive day so far, so at least things are getting crossed off my list!*



Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I have been tracking food very closely.  Damn that works!  I'm down a couple of pounds.  Lowest weight since my 20s, I'm sure.  My training plan has eight miles this weekend.  That helps ; )



*Awesome Ronda!  Tracking always works for me. Always.  I will be back at it with a vengance when I return from Florida!*



HockeyKat said:


> I did buy a throw-away velour zip-up yesterday at Walmart.  It is so old-lady-happy I can't stand it, but it was $3 and I would rather throw it away than one of my sweatshirts that I love.



* "old-lady-happy"*



DisneyGalUK said:


> I interupt this posting to announce:
> 
> I HAVE A JOB!!!!!
> 
> <---Oh yeah, Ive broken out the dancing banana!
> 
> I'll be back later with more info, for now im going to run up and down the street screaming with happiness and do a few tequila slammers off of DH's forehead - you know, the usual celebrations!



*KELLY  - Tequila slammers???  Be careful.  Don't hurt yourself now!   Congrats on the job.  That's so fabulous.  And really, that didn't take long at all! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy I know how you feel with being overwhelmed. I get like that ALOT. but As you all have said to me, don't let it get to you, Sh!t happens,  what gets done gets done, Hey most important thing to remember right now is your running shoes, and your swim suit! Oh, and don't forget your mickey ears!!

I hope everying goes smooth for you the next few days!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

I want to say thank you for all of your good thoughts over the past couple of weeks - I know they helped me find a job!

So, the job is completely different from anything ive done before, a complete career change! Im going to be working in an office that deals with insolvency for companies in trouble. It sounds hectic, challenging, different, hard work - I can't wait! It has great career prospects, they offer excellent training and the chance to earn qualifications whilst you work. Im really looking forward to starting - my start date is Tuesday! 

So again, thank you!

Nancy - Hopefully things will calm down for you! I can't imagine how much you guys have to get done before the Princess!

Everyone - Hi! Now I won't be spending my days trawling through the internet for jobs I should be able to check in more often AND get back on track with food and exercise.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda93 said:


> Hi goddesses and princesses!
> 
> DGF and I have been tracking food very closely.  Damn that works!  I'm down a couple of pounds.  Lowest weight since my 20s, I'm sure.  My training plan has eight miles this weekend.  That helps ; )
> 
> Back to work,
> Ronda



Ronda - whoo hoo on the loss!!!  That is awesome news.  Even better news about Sue's mom.  Hope her reunion with Gus is a good one!



DisneyGalUK said:


> I interupt this posting to announce:
> 
> I HAVE A JOB!!!!!
> 
> <---Oh yeah, Ive broken out the dancing banana!
> 
> I'll be back later with more info, for now im going to run up and down the street screaming with happiness and do a few tequila slammers off of DH's forehead - you know, the usual celebrations!



*WHOO HOO!!!!!  Go Kelly....*

Liz - we are so giving MTP the heave ho this weekend.  So over him now.

Working on my playlist for Sunday.  Need me some good tunes to get me to the finish line.  Packing is tomorrow night after a long day at work.  My Project Exec showed up on my site today and totally hijacked my day.  I usually meet with this guy for two hours, but six hours later he finally left and I had a mountain of work to do.  How it will all get done before I leave tomorrow I have no clue, but it will.  

Nancy - I so feel your freak out.    I think we can totally rock the hair on this one!

OK - off to get my playlist and the last of my laundry done.

Hugs to you all...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy I know how you feel with being overwhelmed. I get like that ALOT. but As you all have said to me, don't let it get to you, Sh!t happens,  what gets done gets done, Hey most important thing to remember right now is your running shoes, and your swim suit! Oh, and don't forget your mickey ears!!



*You are so right Jo. Thanks. *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Working on my playlist for Sunday.  Need me some good tunes to get me to the finish line.
> 
> * OMG I almost forgot to do that!*
> 
> 
> Packing is tomorrow night after a long day at work.  My Project Exec showed up on my site today and totally hijacked my day.  I usually meet with this guy for two hours, but six hours later he finally left and I had a mountain of work to do.  How it will all get done before I leave tomorrow I have no clue, but it will.
> 
> *Yikes.  Too bad sleeping is not optional.  I need an all nighter. *
> 
> Nancy - I so feel your freak out.    I think we can totally rock the hair on this one!



yes, yes we will.


*Watching Biggest Loser. Eating ice cream and Stephen and I killed a bottle of wine. *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

KELLY!  So happy for you!  Wonderful news!  I knew it wouldn't be long before employers realized that you are a super star and they should hire you immediately!

I am SO sorry to everyone else.  I have been a terrible thread-mate for the past week!  Barely posting at all.  I am in the same place as Nancy in terms of freaking out about "everything else" in order to be able to get on a plane in just a couple of days!

More later.

EE is on the way!  She is in the car right this second driving toward the Happiest Place on Earth!  Save travels, Amiee!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Again, lots to say but no time.  Heading to bed, thankfully.  2:30.  Bah.  But tomorrow should be a good day, just busy.  Hair cut, waxing, etc.  All trip prep.

I am caught up with work, and if I put in just 2-3 hours tomorrow, I will be in great shape to go away.  Of course, the laptop comes with me.  The curse of working full time from home/online.  Days off just don't happen.

The big thing for tomorrow is cleaning and packing.  Then I will really be ready to go!

Sorry to respond to everyone individually.


----------



## adsrtw

Kelly, I'm so excited for you!  I'm in Georgia near Atlanta.  Drying my hair, getting breakfast and then on my way.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Drive safely EE!!!

I had a productive day yesterday, so that was good.  Did absolutely ZERO costume work, so that wasn't so good.  A few little odds and ends to do here today and then laundry & packing.  I'm so excited, yet frazzled beyond belief right now! 

Snowing here, just a light snow though, I don't think it will accumulate at all, so no weather problems for me!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OMG, I have to vent,

My neighbor & I share drop off and pick up for preschool, I do need her help once every two weeks cuz DH and I are both at work and DD would have to stay at school til 5PM if I did not have her help. So with that said, today is DH's turn to take to school and pick up, keep in mind we have DD5 going to school and DD2 who stays home. 

Today Neighbor came over to drop her kid and said "oh, she has a low fever, so I put a note in her folder for her not to go outside to play"

Come on lady, if your kid had a fever you keep them home from school, its preschool, she  is not going to miss anything. But by keeping her home, maybe the rest of ths class wont get sick. I am so friggen mad.

Last year around St. Patty's day, DD2 was so so very sick with the flu, 3 days after have meds from the Doc, she threw up in her crip and did not wake up when she did it. And, DH, DD5 and I, all got the flu from the baby also that week. 

I can not do that again, I am freaken out. 

I want to call her up and tell her off, but I can't I need her the two days I can't pick up from school.


What To Do??? I know kids get sick, I keep telling myself, if they get sick, or if we all get sick, there is nothing I can do. I was just so so so hopeing that we could skip the flu this year.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, Happy Travels


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Jo - I hear ya on the sick kid business.  It's such a fine line to walk sometimes.  Are they ok?  Are they sick.  Do I send them? Or do they stay home.

I think your best line of defense is to make sure you and your family eat healthy, get plenty of sleep and make sure the little ones are washing their hands.

As for your friend?  I'd be tempted to make just an off the cuff, passing remark about "gee I hope little Suzie is ok.  I remember how horrific it was last year when MY family was so sick.  Ugh.  I wouldn't wish that on ANYONE.  If I ever passed something like *that* along to someone else I'd just feel awful". and let it go.  Hopefully she'll get the hint.

And if her kid IS sick, I sure hope that the school takes appropriate action and sends her home!  In Connecticut, the guideline that the schools must follow is if the temp is 100* or higher they are sent home.


----------



## lisaviolet

*Kelly!  Beyond excited for you!  *


----------



## adsrtw

I'm in Florida and just met a DISer in the restroom.


----------



## HockeyKat

That's so awesome!!

I am packed and ready, at work for another half an hour, then on my way!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee!  So envious.  There is nothing I LOVE more than a road trip.  Nothing. NOTHING. (well..hmmm.   ). Did you hear that cutie?  Road trip non-lover you.   And in the winter!  Oh boy.   The peeling of the clothes.  The taking off the shoes.  West Virginia!    We go a different route.  Some go 75 but I adore 90/79/US19/77/26/4.  I have no idea why I just listed that.    Besides how it fuels my soul.  

 I got vetoed for the first time this year.  Because PIT came in so incredibly low on Airtan.  Why did I do that to myself by finding it?   Under $200 for prime spring break!

Liz - so sweet.  to you.   I effed up - really.  I feel the same way. I"ve only had one test - besides a mound of paperwork and releases - for Nathan and am strangely at a standstill.   

Liz and Paula - please know the weighing in is what makes you both so successful but you already know that.  

Kat!  off soon.  Exciting.  Loved hearing about your cardio capacity and weight affecting the game.  

Are you all sitting down?  


RED - DEE?  

We are moving back downtown.  And I BEYOND thrilled.  It's like I'm getting body parts back.  Honestly, that is what it feels like.  We have missed the walking everywhere.  Groceries, NBA games, you name it.  I have missed the streetcars - subways (oh boy do I have a story from yesterday).  The people everywhere.  Funny I love people everywhere but don't like people.  

(House will be on the market hopefully in a week.  Downtown is so hot that conditional won't work so has to be selling first.  For inquiring minds we would love to have our own tiny places there but real estate is nuts in Toronto so can't do it even renting with our salaries - this is not a won't leave each other issue.  Though we will always be part of each others lives regardless.)

Anyway, we never wanted to go.  We were going because everything fell through over and over and we were drained.  Things have gone crazy downtown so we will be small unfortunately and that's not good for someone entering my life or hers but I WILL NEVER EVER AGAIN give up an ounce of happiness so that I feel that I"ve done something "right".    NEVER.  It will just have to be and wait.  

So thrilled and of course STRESSED to the max.  You are the first people I've told cause I can imagine the sh!t we are going to get elsewhere - the judgements.  But I don't care.  I'm proud that we aren't just staying stuck because we chose this.

It will be hard for Jean.  She wants to go.  Is tired from the commute but has adored this home and space.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> I'm in Florida and just met a DISer in the restroom.



Oh boy.  ENVIOUS!!!!



HockeyKat said:


> That's so awesome!!
> 
> I am packed and ready, at work for another half an hour, then on my way!!



Have fun Kat!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I'm in Florida and just met a DISer in the restroom.



whilst I am so very happy for you, EE....

I am THRILLED BEYOND WORDS for Lisa!   OMG.  You must be just beyond ecstatic.  So, so happy for you.  Downtown is so who you are. I'm giddy.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> RED - DEE?



that right there cracks me up.  Speed skating  Why do we have to wait FOUR MORE YEARS before another winter olymics. <sheesh>



ok. back to being productive.  Safe travels Kat & EE!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I'm in Florida and just met a DISer in the restroom.



 how potentially awkward.


----------



## HockeyKat

LISA!!!!      So happy for you.  I know that downtown is you.   

Will you eat it too much on selling?   I hope you find something you both love soon.  


Nancy, I agree on the winter olympics.   If it weren't for this trip I would totally be going through withdrawal.


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay my subway story.  

So I'm on the platform and it's busy so people are around.  And I think I hear "help".  And you know sort of out of body thinking how could that be there are peole all around.  Not crowded rush hour or anything but people on both sides.  

And I look down and  there's a woman with her pants down and undewear down quietly mouthing "help".  And the scariest thing is that I'm walking beside a man who doesn't stop with me and there are at least two people that must have passed her - she confirms this later - but I know this because of the layout.  

I guess they thought she was mentally ill or on drugs. We have a lot of both downtown - really sometimes one in the same of course.  You don't get mental health assistance - drugs and alcohol are right behind.   But when doesn't either mean you do nothing to "help"?  That makes me want to cry.  

She had a form of epilepsy.  And her pants were down because she had to self administer a shot to herself not to go into full seizure.  


Everything worked out fine in the end.  But I'm still perplexed why the workers in the station didn't pick this up on camera.  There are cameras everywhere on the platform. And no one helped her or checked if I needed assistance.

Jean's theory is she just didn't exist.  . As in angel or something. Playing with me folks.  Jean's not that all out there.    Because she said some interesting things to me.   I said whatever Jean and the man who picked her up was what?  But Jean had a field day at my expense.  No one helped a women on a subway platfrom and no one seemed to react to the camera - and no one said a thing to you as you walked her up two levels.  No one Lisa?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> LISA!!!!      So happy for you.  I know that downtown is you.
> 
> Will you eat it too much on selling?   I hope you find something you both love soon.
> 
> 
> Nancy, I agree on the winter olympics.   If it weren't for this trip I would totally be going through withdrawal.



No we are VERY LUCKY Kat.  VERY.  

We sold our downtown at 100% asking so although that market has gone insane that is a bit of a buffer in that we could purchase comparables about the same and get parking (we never owned our parking which SUCKS).  But we want larger but it's changed so much in less than a year so that will be a pipe dream now.  

We bought here in a low low market that has moved.  Ie. We kind of stole the house and the sellers were kind of annoyed because it was brand new and they had put in over 20 000 in upgrades when they had it built six months earlier.  But that was the market last year.  We should be listing over 40 000 more - less than a year later.    

(It will be an interesting sell though - specific buyer because it's a bungalow semi that is worth more than some two storeys.  Ie. needs a buyer that wants a bungalow and understands that market - so could take awhile)

So with real estate costs/buying things we no longer need/lawyers/land transfer we should come out a little ahead.  Hopefully.  VERY LUCKY.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I am THRILLED BEYOND WORDS for Lisa!   OMG.  You must be just beyond ecstatic.  So, so happy for you.  Downtown is so who you are. I'm giddy.



Thanks Nancy!  That helps.  Because it's been very difficult for me to feel the/any joy because Jean wants it but is sad.  I have to figure out in life how to be joyful and be with other's feelings at the same time.  I tend to veto mine which is hardly productive.  

So thanks.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> that right there cracks me up.  Speed skating  Why do we have to wait FOUR MORE YEARS before another winter olymics. <sheesh>




I know, eh?  It will soon be but a distant memory.

Hey did I know you all know that you had a record Winter medal count but did you know how HUGE that is - that in 1988 you had SIX medals?  Wow that sounds insane.  I heard Mr. Costas say that.  Six?  I should go google that.  But insane jumps over those years.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> how potentially awkward.







HockeyKat said:


> I hope you find something you both love soon.



Thanks as well Kat.

I know YOU'LL get this.  It has been agony to get all the properties coming to my inbox for the last week!  Agony. Why?   Because conditional is not going to work.  So they come and  I eat them up in glee and can do nothing until we sell.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - I must go back and read.  When do you start?  So exciting!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, thanks for the post, I did not know what the fever cut off was, so you made me feel better that its 100, I think the kid was 98.9 or something like that this morning. 


Kat, Almost on the road, Happy Travels to you, Say I to "Cindy" for my girls!

Lisa, I am happy for you. I am glad that you are not "settling" and who cares what other people say, don't let anyone give you ****.!

EE, Already in FL, Thats awesome! I wish I was there.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, thanks for the post, I did not know what the fever cut off was, so you made me feel better that its 100, I think the kid was 98.9 or something like that this morning.
> 
> .



Jo I'm sorry.  I missed your post.  I was so excited about Kelly's job!   And finally sharing my news.  

.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy and Erika!  In a few days getting everything set will be but a distant memory says the woman with no children.  j

Can't wait to hear all about it.  


Where are they going Erika?  G and Gs?  Jeff's still away, right? Did he enjoy Chinese New Year?  Quite the festivities.  

I'm so procrastinating.  So many things to get done today.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Okay my subway story.



yikes!  That's rather disturbing!  She's really lucky you came along when you did! 



lisaviolet said:


> I'm so procrastinating.  So many things to get done today.



ahhhh. The story of my life


----------



## adsrtw

So happy for you Lisa!

Can't wait for the rest of our group to arrive.  Heading out the door for dinner at Jiko.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

meh.

Having focus issues.

I'm too excited.


----------



## adsrtw

I swear that I am not drunk, but valet was nice enough to help me find the truck.  Agh.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I swear that I am not drunk, but valet was nice enough to help me find the truck.  Agh.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> .  Heading out the door for dinner at Jiko.



Jiko!  Ooooh la la - lala lala la!




AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm too excited.



So cute.  SO CUTE!



adsrtw said:


> I swear that I am not drunk, but valet was nice enough to help me find the truck.  Agh.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Jo - sorry you had a rough day.  Definitely alright to vent here.  Hopefully, the sick kid will stay home tomorrow.

Today was a whirlwind.  Work was crazy, but everything got done.

Went to the gym for my last dreadmill workout (30 minutes - 2.something miles, easy peasy).  Checked in w/ Jesse and got my pep talk.  He surprised me with a gift bag full of pedicure goodies to take care of my feet after the race.  So sweet.  This guy definitely has a soft side to him.  Sadly, I don't see it often - he is too busy kicking my bummocks the rest of the time.

I am finally packed and ready to go.  Finished my work for the night and am finally off to bed.  I am on a plane tomorrow and will be at WDW by 2:00!  I can't wait!

Wish you were all coming down.  Will share pics and stories when I get back.  I'll leave the live trip reports to Erika.  She is really good at them.

Later...


----------



## Ronda93

Go Paula Go!  Go Paula Go!

So excited for you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg it is really happening isn't it????   Kat an EE are already there. Amy Paula and Liz arrive today. And then Nancy and I come in tomorrow!!!  Just off the phone with Liz and talked her off the cliff. She has so much to pack for since she is with family and going for ten days. I am in line at the post office right now. Have to stop the mail. Then home to pack. Zero packing done so far!!  Then my last little run. Then shower and off for a pedi!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

At the airport and waiting to board!

Yeah!!!!

E - I was up until 2:00 finishing my packing so I am tired this morning....

Next report should be from Florida!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> At the airport and waiting to board!
> 
> Yeah!!!!
> 
> E - I was up until 2:00 finishing my packing so I am tired this morning....
> 
> Next report should be from Florida!



*So exciting Paula!  *

And I loved Jesse's gift.  Nice.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Just finished my last 3 mile run, now headed to work for a while.  Drama club tonight. 6:50 AM flight.  So excited in a frazzled sort of way.

Have a great flight Paula!  Use the time to rest!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - forgot to tell you.  Boy did I smile about your weight and being as light as you were in your twenties.  Nice.  

Hope you have a good weekend with Sue's mom.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Just finished my last 3 mile run, now headed to work for a while.  Drama club tonight. 6:50 AM flight.  So excited in a frazzled sort of way.
> 
> Have a great flight Paula!  Use the time to rest!



Ah.  Here we go.  Just Nancy and Erika and I guess Liz very soon.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOOT!  All packed!  YES!

Of course, I say that.  Until I start thinking of everything I forgot!

Off for my last 3-miler!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

just to hear that you guys are posting from FL, makes me smile.
So wish I was there.

I hope you all have safe travels.

Lisa, Meg and I will be here cheering you on. And just waiting for the reports!


I did 2 miles on the TM last night, I just can't seen to get up to 3 on that thing, I am so sick of the TM! 

weighed in, up .2 I will take that, after the way I eat this weekend. !!!

I so so so so very happy for all of you, Congrats, Good Luck and have a BLAST!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> WOOT!  All packed!  YES!
> 
> Of course, I say that.  Until I start thinking of everything I forgot!
> 
> Off for my last 3-miler!



E, hows your leg been? I hope it's well


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Also, Meg, where are you are  you on vaca and did not tell us? 

Kelly, have you recovered from you I HAVE A JOB shooter yet?

Ok, can you tell I am board, back to work. Or back to pretending to work and day dreaming about somewhere warm.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

3.7 miles done.  And you know what?  It was, hands down, the worst run I have had in over a year.  Seriously.  Awful.  I guess it'll have to be a case of poor dress rehearsal, great performance...right?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> 3.7 miles done.  And you know what?  It was, hands down, the worst run I have had in over a year.  Seriously.  Awful.  I guess it'll have to be a case of poor dress rehearsal, great performance...right?



I am sure the problem with the run is all mental, you have already left for vacation in your head!!! Don't worry about it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula is on the ground at MCO. Woo hoo!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--still having pain. More than I would like. But at this point it is what it is.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

In the massage chair getting a pedi now.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> In the massage chair getting a pedi now.



thats awesome! I bet your feet thank you!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey everyone!

Everyone - thank you so much for your kind words 

Lisa - I start on Tuesday, beyond excited! Also, im very happy for you moving back downtown 

Paula - Such a thoughtful gift from Jesse!

Erika - Im sure as well that the bad run was a mental thing, you will rock the race! Enjoy the pedi!

Jo - Ive just managed to recover from Got A Job Shooters...barely! 

Princess runners (already there and travelling there!) - have a fabulous time. Im so jealous of your get together, I think you should imagine me there with you, like a Mary Poppins voice in your ear! 
Im very demanding - I would like pictures either here or FB, trip reports, the works!  Most of all though - ENJOY!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Everyone - thank you so much for your kind words
> 
> Lisa - I start on Tuesday, beyond excited! Also, im very happy for you moving back downtown
> 
> Paula - Such a thoughtful gift from Jesse!
> 
> Erika - Im sure as well that the bad run was a mental thing, you will rock the race! Enjoy the pedi!
> 
> Jo - Ive just managed to recover from Got A Job Shooters...barely!
> 
> Princess runners (already there and travelling there!) - have a fabulous time. Im so jealous of your get together, I think you should imagine me there with you, like a Mary Poppins voice in your ear!
> Im very demanding - I would like pictures either here or FB, trip reports, the works!  Most of all though - ENJOY!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



Please post pictures here, I don't do facebook, long story!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> WOOT!  All packed!  YES!



*working on it. I'm so worried about an overweight bag!  Delta gives you one checked bag under 50lbs, then it's $$$$$.* 



3DisneyKids said:


> 3.7 miles done.  And you know what?  It was, hands down, the worst run I have had in over a year.  Seriously.  Awful.  I guess it'll have to be a case of poor dress rehearsal, great performance...right?



*Let's hope so.  I struggled mentally today.  I just wanted to be DONE.*

Lisa, Kelly, Jo, Meg, Ronda....thanks for all the good wishes! 

k.  Off to finish packing.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi everyone!

Just a quick post because I have to get back to working on my essay that's due tomorrow so I can go to hockey later. (Wow I'm an english major and I just typed that horrible looking sentence. Oh well.)

Lisa- Congrats on the move. And hearing your story made me proud to know you, I think it's horrible how few people are willing to help others these days. 

Kelly- I saw previews on tv last night for the second half of Glee's first season. I can finally stop being jealous every time you say you're watching it, one more month till we have new episodes here! 

Jo- I'm around though I could desperately use a vacation. Between work and... well work I'm just done. I love the kids, I hate the environment. I have been mindlessly eating too so I've been just laying low. Trying to get over it though. Sorry you asked where I was?

Princess runners- I hope you have safe travels, good weather and tons of fun. I know all of you will do great and I'm definitely cheering for you from here! And I agree with Jo, please post pictures here as I'm not facebook friends with any of you.... yet. (Insert evil laughter here.) But really have tons of fun, I know you guys have all earned it.


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> *working on it. I'm so worried about an overweight bag!  Delta gives you one checked bag under 50lbs, then it's $$$$$.*



Rest easy I'm queen of over packing for trips. (Last trip to Disney I think I had three pairs of footwear for a eight day trip. It's not that I care about fashion, I just like my options. lol) If I pack my biggest bag (a large rolling mickey mouse suitcase) to the point I need to sit on it to zipper it I usually come in under 50 lbs going down and this last trip I was just at 50 coming home. (With all my Halloween candy from the Halloween party.) No charge.

I always worry to but it's always for no reason.


----------



## HockeyKat

Quick post from CBR.  EE went to Target and I am waiting for Amy to get here.

EE and I had a great day!  It's a little chilly, long sleeve T and fleece kind of day. 

We did Epcot, ate lunch at Big River, then hit DHS for RnR, GMR, ToT, and the Beauty and the beast show.

Hope everyone had a great day!  Posting from phone sorry for lack of details.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Lisa - I start on Tuesday, beyond excited!



You know you have Nancy singing with the Poppins - no doubt.  Maybe she's so distracted by packing there is no singing but I doubt it!

Tuesday!!!!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *working on it. I'm so worried about an overweight bag!  Delta gives you one checked bag under 50lbs, then it's $$$$$.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's hope so.  I struggled mentally today.  I just wanted to be DONE.*
> 
> Lisa, Kelly, Jo, Meg, Ronda....thanks for all the good wishes!
> 
> k.  Off to finish packing.



You should see how I pack.  Throw in night before or day of  - done.  Kat is like that, right?  

Hope you've finished and can now relax.  So exciting.  



poppinspal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a quick post because I have to get back to working on my essay that's due tomorrow so I can go to hockey later. (Wow I'm an english major and I just typed that horrible looking sentence. Oh well.)
> 
> Lisa- Congrats on the move. And hearing your story made me proud to know you, I think it's horrible how few people are willing to help others these days.
> 
> Kelly- I saw previews on tv last night for the second half of Glee's first season. I can finally stop being jealous every time you say you're watching it, one more month till we have new episodes here!
> 
> Jo- I'm around though I could desperately use a vacation. Between work and... well work I'm just done. I love the kids, I hate the environment. I have been mindlessly eating too so I've been just laying low. Trying to get over it though. Sorry you asked where I was?
> 
> Princess runners- I hope you have safe travels, good weather and tons of fun. I know all of you will do great and I'm definitely cheering for you from here! And I agree with Jo, please post pictures here as I'm not facebook friends with any of you.... yet. (Insert evil laughter here.) But really have tons of fun, I know you guys have all earned it.



I know eh Magan ?  I still can't get over the fact that there was a woman on a subway platform with her pants down and nothing.  Sighing.  I always thought I would be a nutcase in a situation like that.  Nope.  Exact opposite.  No fear and steady.  Strange.  

Megan - friend me.  And then you can find everyone on mine.  It won't be hard I don't have many friends.    I mean I have lots of friends in life - just not hundreds on facebook.  So you can easily find everyone (Kat is a Kathryn and I don't think I have multiples on any of them - oh two Paulas - but my other is Canadian.  Anyway most probably have a tag about the race so easy!  )  I'm in profile pic with my little American nephew.    I told him I changed my FB pic to him beside me  to celebrate his silver.    And that I'll give him a quarter gold just for his genetics as a token gift.   He's a hockey player and I'm an evil aunt.  

I love kids - hate the environment.    Years saying that.  Worked in a high school and kindergarten before ESL.  

Hope you get a nice vacation soon!



HockeyKat said:


> Quick post from CBR.  EE went to Target and I am waiting for Amy to get here.
> 
> EE and I had a great day!  It's a little chilly, long sleeve T and fleece kind of day.
> 
> We did Epcot, ate lunch at Big River, then hit DHS for RnR, GMR, ToT, and the Beauty and the beast show.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!  Posting from phone sorry for lack of details.



Nice.    Bouncing from straight jealousy to excitement.  AP Kat?


----------



## lisaviolet

Facebook finders!  Yes easy on mine to find everyone.  Only two duplcate names Paula and I have two Kellys but once again my other Kelly is Canadian.  Mother country Kelly is a R last name.  And while you're there check out the cutie that gave her that "R" last name.  

And no guilt checking him out - we all have!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay just had a hot water heater repair man at my door for my address.  Was ready to come in.  I didn't call.  Jean is in the city tonight.  

I didn't even crack the door which is strange for me - I rarely even locked my door in the city.  .  And told him "nope".  Not here.  Hopefully I appeared as a crazy woman.  That would be good.  

Hmmmmm.  Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> good.
> 
> Hmmmmm.  Things that make you go hmmmm.



Nancy!


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa -- Yes to AP.  Yes to throwing everything in the night before. 

On the bus to DTD to meet Paula!


----------



## poppinspal

lisaviolet said:


> I know eh Magan ?  I still can't get over the fact that there was a woman on a subway platform with her pants down and nothing.  Sighing.  I always thought I would be a nutcase in a situation like that.  Nope.  Exact opposite.  No fear and steady.  Strange.
> 
> Megan - friend me.  Lisa Statton.  Toronto.  And then you can find everyone on mine.  It won't be hard I don't have many friends.    I mean I have lots of friends in life - just not hundreds on facebook.  So you can easily find everyone (Kat is a Kathryn and I don't think I have multiples on any of them - oh two Paulas - but my other is Canadian.  Anyway most probably have a tag about the race so easy!  )  I'm in profile pic with my little American nephew.    I told him I changed my FB pic to him beside me  to celebrate his silver.    And that I'll give him a quarter gold just for his genetics as a token gift.   He's a hockey player and I'm an evil aunt.
> 
> I love kids - hate the environment.    Years saying that.  Worked in a high school and kindergarten before ESL.
> 
> Hope you get a nice vacation soon!



I think people always assume they'll be bad in situations like that but it's amazing how you can do what you have when another person really needs your help. I've had a couple of times at work when we've had a kid get pretty badly injured and I'm always surprised by how calm I can be. Did I mention Tuesday I had a child come up to me with a mouth of blood? I cleaned her up and it turned out it was a tiny cut on her lip that just bleed a ton. 

Well Lisa everyone can now blame you because I just started friending everyone like crazy. And no one needs to feel obligated to be my facebook friend, I'll like you no matter what! lol Lisa you are an evil aunt. But I am over the hockey game. I fell in love with my bob sledder and am now thinking of a change in favorite sports. 

Please don't say that about kids. I think when I'm done with school I might possibly want to become a middle school teacher. I'm hoping it'll be a little better doing that. 

Vacation or break down... either way I'd like it to come soon. haha


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Liz has landed!

My kids are tucked in and down for the night.  I am packed.  But I have to run two conferences tonight.  Suckfest.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> You know you have Nancy singing with the Poppins - no doubt.  Maybe she's so distracted by packing there is no singing but I doubt it!
> 
> singing.  Of course I am.
> 
> You should see how I pack.  Throw in night before or day of  - done.  Kat is like that, right?



Packed.  I think.  I hope I didn't forget anything.  I hope I have enough warm-ish clothes.  Poor Erika.  Wait until she sees my suitcase! I'm always a last minute packer, and I just discovered that my SIL still has my medium sized suitcase.  Too much stuff for the small one, so I have a 1/2 full giant bag.  OMG Lisa, get here tonight and I'll pack you in it! 

OH - and wait until you see my "throw away" clothes for pre-race.  Purple sweats. Matching.  I'm going to look like freakin' Barney. WOOT. 

Going to bed.  Have to be up before the butt crack of dawn for my early a$$ flight.


----------



## adsrtw

Heading back to CBR after dinner and drinks at Raglan.  Yum.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

NANCY!  Wait!  I lost your cell number.  E-mail it to me (again!) please.  Otherwise I'll be wandering all over MCO....

Oh and as for luggage.  Yeah, um, about that carry-on I told you I was bringing?  Not gonna happen.  I had to graduate to the next size.  So I am checking a bag.  But it isn't too huge.  I think.

Gah.  Still have stuff to do and we have to be up so early.  Why did we book early flights again?  Oh right.  MK.  Happiness!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> On the bus to DTD to meet Paula!







poppinspal said:


> Well Lisa everyone can now blame you because I just started friending everyone like crazy. And no one needs to feel obligated to be my facebook friend, I'll like you no matter what! lol Lisa you are an evil aunt. But I am over the hockey game. I fell in love with my bob sledder and am now thinking of a change in favorite sports.
> 
> Please don't say that about kids. I think when I'm done with school I might possibly want to become a middle school teacher. I'm hoping it'll be a little better doing that.



Wait?  Am I communicating poorly AGAIN?  I did say I love the kids, didn't I?  Lord I hope so.  

You just made me laugh because we used to have mini-conferences on how the kids were getting worse and I thought it was the teachers.    ( I was an EA/TA after university so it was interesting to see kids act like gold for one teacher and heck for another) As in lack of boundaries I mean with the teachers.  Tough tough high school.  So many stories.  

Ok.  Listen Megan.  I already have a "cutie" on here.  She hasn't been on for awhile.  But holy cute are you!!!!!!  And of course like the rest of them I see you have hundreds of friends.  

JO!  I meant you too but you said something about fb.  But I meant you too.  Ronda - fb?  



3DisneyKids said:


> Liz has landed!
> 
> My kids are tucked in and down for the night.  I am packed.  But I have to run two conferences tonight.  Suckfest.



Nobody gives a rat's a$$ about your suckfest missy!!!!  Go whine at Kona.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Packed.  I think.  I hope I didn't forget anything.  I hope I have enough warm-ish clothes.  Poor Erika.  Wait until she sees my suitcase! I'm always a last minute packer, and I just discovered that my SIL still has my medium sized suitcase.  Too much stuff for the small one, so I have a 1/2 full giant bag.  OMG Lisa, get here tonight and I'll pack you in it!
> 
> OH - and wait until you see my "throw away" clothes for pre-race.  Purple sweats. Matching.  I'm going to look like freakin' Barney. WOOT.
> 
> Going to bed.  Have to be up before the butt crack of dawn for my early a$$ flight.



What the he!! are you packing?  



adsrtw said:


> Heading back to CBR after dinner and drinks at Raglan.  Yum.



Sighing.  I might not to be able to contain ugly jealousy.  Just warning you all.  

And don't blah blah me about my trip people.  I wouldn't know what an ADR was if it hit me in the head.  And a drink in s sit down?  

This is how I drink at WDW.  Airport bottle from The Screen Door - small bottle of Coke The Screen Door.  Can I have a paper cup please - funnel cake tent.  Mixy mixy mixy.  Voila!  



3DisneyKids said:


> NANCY!  Wait!  I lost your cell number.  E-mail it to me (again!) please.  Otherwise I'll be wandering all over MCO....
> 
> Oh and as for luggage.  Yeah, um, about that carry-on I told you I was bringing?  Not gonna happen.  I had to graduate to the next size.  So I am checking a bag.  But it isn't too huge.  I think.
> 
> Gah.  Still have stuff to do and we have to be up so early.  Why did we book early flights again?  Oh right.  MK.  Happiness!



What the he!! are you packing? - Part deux: The non carry-on years

My Lord.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa, we have bottles of booze too.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa, we have bottles of booze too.



You nasty nasty little girl!   

You still lovin' the blond Amiee?  Pics please.  Are there some on your fb?  I should go check.


----------



## poppinspal

lisaviolet said:


> Wait?  Am I communicating poorly AGAIN?  I did say I love the kids, didn't I?  Lord I hope so.
> 
> You just made me laugh because we used to have mini-conferences on how the kids were getting worse and I thought it was the teachers.    ( I was an EA/TA after university so it was interesting to see kids act like gold for one teacher and heck for another) As in lack of boundaries I mean with the teachers.  Tough tough high school.  So many stories.
> 
> Ok.  Listen Megan.  I already have a "cutie" on here.  She hasn't been on for awhile.  But holy cute are you!!!!!!  And of course like the rest of them I see you have hundreds of friends.



No you're not communicating poorly, I am. You did say you love kids. I'm just worried there's never going to be a place where I can enjoy working with kids without wanting to scream at everyone I work with.

Oh Lisa I wish so much that I could share on here some of my stories about teachers I've worked with or met at classes. It would make you laugh and want to cry at the same time. 

Aww Lisa that made me smile, you're so sweet. And I have to be honest I've had facebook since way back in the day when it was just a few select colleges who had it. So my collection of friends on their is the work of many years. Its a select group who gets added on my fb page. 

Oh and this is so odd for me to say but your pictures just make me believe you are a really warm person. Just looking at them I thought... I wouldn't be able to resist hugging her. I might be making no sense again.


----------



## poppinspal

Oh and I will share I worked hard at hockey tonight but it wasn't my favorite group there. Lots of subs and I wasn't especially a fan of some of them. My equipment is starting to fit a little different now that I've lost some weight, that makes me laugh for some reason. 

I also need to figure out how to get to sleep faster after late night hockey. I've been home 45 minutes and I'm just now starting to feel ready to sleep. 

Well tomorrow is Friday! And all you Princessers are making me feel a little more connected to WDW so thanks for sharing! Hope you guys are having a great time.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good morning everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> Facebook finders!  Yes easy on mine to find everyone.  Only two duplcate names Paula and I have two Kellys but once again my other Kelly is Canadian.  Mother country Kelly is a R last name.  And while you're there check out the cutie that gave her that "R" last name.
> 
> And no guilt checking him out - we all have!!!



 Oh Lisa, you made me snort tea from my nose! (an attractive image, I know!)



adsrtw said:


> Lisa, we have bottles of booze too.



 Music to my ears!

Hope you WDW'ers are having fun. Of course you are! 

Ronda - How is Sues mum doing?

Everyone - Hi 

Hope everyone is having a great day (although I think Im a little early for you all!)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

On the plane!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Yay!  E is in route!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All

Lisa, your post's crack me up!!! Thanks for making me smile

Meg, I hear you about having a vacation or a breakdown! I'm there too. But we planned a mini getting a way next month

My facebook issue, I guess I just don't get it, from the stories I hear from DH with work and from other friends, I don't know how facebook is a good thing. I know our HR department checks facebook for info om applicants, manager ect. 

Also, I don't really want to be on facebook with my so called friends. My DH has a group of guys he has been friends with from Preschool. So all of the wives are "friends", but some of them are just so fake. Can I be on face book and not be looked up by people I don't want to be friends with?


Anyway, I love hearing what you guys are doing in WDW, so wish I was there.


Can't wait for more update, Have a Blast!! and you WILL ROCK THAT RACE!!


----------



## adsrtw

We are sitting in the Plaza!  Amy, E, Kat, Nancy and I are getting ready to nosh.  Nancy says Hi!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> We are sitting in the Plaza!  Amy, E, Kat, Nancy and I are getting ready to nosh.  Nancy says Hi!



Glad you all made it safe, Have a great time and keep us posted


----------



## adsrtw

Back to the cars!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Team Goddess checking in!

We are ALL here!  There are NINE of us and we have been having a total blast!  OMG, the laughing.  Laughing so hard we can't breathe!  Had a great day in MK and then an awesome, awesome time at Kona.  

Everyone looks FABULOUS.  And LISA!  If you were here, you would be totally on every. single. one of us telling us that we don't need to lose any more weight because we all look so good.  Really.  You would be all over our sh*t for saying bad things about ourselves!  

Ok, so I know you all want a live TR, and I hope to be able to do one, just not now.  I'll give  you a quick snapshot of our day:

Nancy and I landed at the airport within minutes of each other.  We hooked up, hopped in our rental, and went straight to MK.  No hotel, not stops, nothing.  Just MK or bust!  One there, we met up with the whole crew of Liz (with daughter Emily), Paula (with sister Donna), Kat, Amy, and Amiee.  We did all of the following:

--Big Thunder
--TTA
--Space Mountain
--Buzz Lightyear
--Haunted Mansion
--Railroad
--Pirates

And had lunch at the Plaza.

Nancy I literally stubmled upon Princess Tiana and Prince Navine (the new ones from the Princess and the Frog movie).  Weather is perfect for me, but others are complaining that it is too cold.  60s with bright, bright sun.

More coming later!


----------



## lisaviolet

Emily!


----------



## lisaviolet

And Donna   - although we have never met I believe she's really trying hard to steal my cutie's title.     In fact, I would love to see childhood pics of those two sisters.  Sugar sweet cute I bet.  So Ms. Paula - when you get back  - since I will never ever see one of Jesse.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *Everyone looks FABULOUS.*  And LISA!  If you were here, you would be totally on every. single. one of us telling us that we don't need to lose any more weight because we all look so good.  Really.  You would be all over our sh*t for saying bad things about ourselves!
> 
> !



Am I supposed to feign shocked for a group of irrational ding dongs?    Am I?

I bet Nancy looks absolutely massive.  

This is great.  I'm in a foul mood not being there so I can put all my POed  right here!    

I need a drink.  Kelly!  Wake up I'm swimming over.


----------



## adsrtw

You are too funny Lisa.  Good night from the Swalphin.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> And all you Princessers are making me feel a little more connected to WDW so thanks for sharing! .



Don't encourage them Megan!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh Lisa, you made me snort tea from my nose! (an attractive image, I know!)



Snort.  

Kelly, how are you feeling about Tuesday?  Excited?  Nervous?  A little of both?  How far from home?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Also, I don't really want to be on facebook with my so called friends. My DH has a group of guys he has been friends with from Preschool. So all of the wives are "friends", but some of them are just so fake. Can I be on face book and not be looked up by people I don't want to be friends with?



They can find you Jo.  But you can block off full access of your page but they will "friend" request you.  And then really what are you to do if they are already in your life.  

I just went on last year.  I took years of "the pictures are on fb Lisa" and I finally gave in.      Years of that line.  Friend's kids, my nieces and nephews and then Amiee said it on here and I cracked.  

I have a love/hate with it Jo.  I don't go on for a month and then suddenly boom.  I adore it for posting pictures.  

But it does have some wonderful parts of it.  I had a cousin that I was super close to as a youngster.  Very tight.  And then no contact for over 25 years!!!!  And now - I get to keep up with her.  

You can go on your husband's account and see all of us through my account.  Because mine is completely open (for a reason). Just put me in the search engine.   I gave my name back a page or two.  



3DisneyKids said:


> The cutie and her sister arrived tonight and surprised the hell out of everyone and that was definitely a highlight!  They have both trained and are racing with us on Sunday, so we will be NINE ACROSS THE LINE!
> 
> 
> !



Hi to them!

Straight sun!  I would love any temp with straight sun.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> You are too funny Lisa.  Good night from the Swalphin.



Night Amiee.  Hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee.  Tell me in the morning - still rocking/loving the blond?


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> And Donna   - *although we have* *never met* I believe she's really trying hard to steal my cutie's title.     In fact, I would love to see childhood pics of those two sisters.  Sugar sweet cute I bet.  So Ms. Paula - when you get back  - since I will never ever see one of Jesse.



OMG.    The bolded line is too funny!  It's like I forget - with the exception of swan neck tiny waist - I haven't met any of you.  Too funny.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!



3DisneyKids said:


> Everyone looks FABULOUS.  And LISA!  If you were here, you would be totally on every. single. one of us telling us that we don't need to lose any more weight because we all look so good.  Really.  You would be all over our sh*t for saying bad things about ourselves!



 



lisaviolet said:


> I need a drink.  Kelly!  Wake up I'm swimming over.



Im here, always ready for a drink! 



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly, how are you feeling about Tuesday?  Excited?  Nervous?  A little of both?  How far from home?



Definitely a little bit of both! Its a 15minute train ride from home, around the same as my last job so thats good! I don't mind the commute, I usually read a book on the train!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.    The bolded line is too funny!  It's like I forget - with the exception of swan neck tiny waist - I haven't met any of you.  Too funny.



I forget that Ive never met any of you too! 

Jo - Facebook. If you just wanted to be friends with us on here you could set up a page using the name Jo Cantwait or something like that, and just friend us, Lisa has good FB advice too. I have no qualms about rejecting friend requests from people, and my page has the highest privacy settings too!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## 3DisneyKids

MORNING!  Team Goddess is UP and ready to hit DHS!  WOOT!

I'll leave it to EE to post updates from the park.  She is ADDICTED to her phone.  It's funny.  We all crashed hard last night.  

Nancy is so funny.  Like, I was going strong all day, bouncing and being perky.  And then when I said I was going to bed, I just laid down and was asleep in like 30 seconds.  She said it was like someone removed my batteries.  TOO funny!

We'll check in later.  Today's plan:

DHS 8am
12:00 noon - Brown Derby for lunch
1:30 -Leave DHS after lunch and head to the Race Expo to check in and shop for fun running and fitness stuff
3pm - Back to the Boardwalk to hang by the pool, nap, relax, rest up for the race
6pm - to Downtown Disney for dinner at Portobello
9pm - SLEEP

Ok, more later!


----------



## adsrtw

First post of the day from the phone addict, lol.  We are all up and wide awake!  Getting ready to hit the boat to DHS.  It's a beautiful day in Orlando.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Goddess, I am loving your post, So happy you are all having a great time . Keep the updates coming. 

Don't forget to get your fast pass for TSM!


Lisa, Kelly, Thanks for the info on the Facebook, I am going to try to make a name under cantwait. This way my "friends" wont find me. HA HA.
DH does not have an account!

Ok, just so you all know i have not been just sitting on the couch. 
Wednesday 2 miles on TM, Thurday nothing, Yesterday 30 min walk pushing stroller, WOW, who knew, 2 kids in a stroller was so heavy. Then after that 20 min on the elliptical. 

Today I plan to do treadmill, or should i say dreadmill. 



Anyway have a GREAT TIME today, and I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--still having pain. More than I would like. But at this point it is what it is.



E, think about your leg, sending you good luck and a pain free run!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, Meg, Kelly, OK I'm on FB now as cant wait, but I cant find you lisa, (I am FB CLUELESS)


----------



## adsrtw

Kat, Liz and Emily are touring kiddo appropriate rides and the rest of us are on RNR for the 2nd time.  Woo hoo!  Little bit nervous about tomorrow, but excited all that same.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Kat, Liz and Emily are touring kiddo appropriate rides and the rest of us are on RNR for the 2nd time.  Woo hoo!  Little bit nervous about tomorrow, but excited all that same.



Dont be Nervorus. YOU have trained for this for a long time! You OWN THIS!


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> Jo - Facebook. If you just wanted to be friends with us on here you could set up a page using the name Jo Cantwait or something like that, and just friend us, Lisa has good FB advice too. I have no qualms about rejecting friend requests from people, and my page has the highest privacy settings too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



Kelly too smart.  Too smart!

I have people that I refused to "friend" as well.  However, Jo - I might have misunderstood - she didn't want people that are physically in her life as friends to be her friends.    Did that sentence make any sense?  

Anyway, I haven't had to do that in my fb.  No one like that.  The two that I refused to friend were my sister's friend that I can't see why he would have any interest in me besides adding to his numbers and a woman - without the name R - from England that just wanted to be my friend.   

But Kelly - holy smart with the account.  

Fantastic on the train ride.  That's lovely.  Will be thinking about you Kelly.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy is so funny.  Like, I was going strong all day, bouncing and being perky.  And then when I said I was going to bed, I just laid down and was asleep in like 30 seconds.  She said it was like someone removed my batteries.  TOO funny!
> 
> 
> !



I would be the biggest introvert - cause I am anyway -  around you pipsqueak!    I would become mute beyond repair.   .  Thanks for the updates Erika - so appreciate them.  

Hi Nancy!    The batteries!    I sometimes say to Jean - do you have an off button?  



adsrtw said:


> First post of the day from the phone addict, lol.  We are all up and wide awake!  Getting ready to hit the boat to DHS.  It's a beautiful day in Orlando.



We so appreciate the phone addict.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hello Goddess, I am loving your post, So happy you are all having a great time . Keep the updates coming.
> 
> Don't forget to get your fast pass for TSM!
> 
> 
> Lisa, Kelly, Thanks for the info on the Facebook, I am going to try to make a name under cantwait. This way my "friends" wont find me. HA HA.
> DH does not have an account!
> 
> Ok, just so you all know i have not been just sitting on the couch.
> Wednesday 2 miles on TM, Thurday nothing, Yesterday 30 min walk pushing stroller, WOW, who knew, 2 kids in a stroller was so heavy. Then after that 20 min on the elliptical.
> 
> Today I plan to do treadmill, or should i say dreadmill.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway have a GREAT TIME today, and I can't wait for more updates!



Good on the workout.  

FB.  Go to the search engine.  Top right.  Plug in Lisa Statton.  It will read Toronto.  My picture is with my nephew and I look stoned.    It was my niece's wedding and I pretty well was.  I had bad bad cramps  - of course always come on the BEST days, eh? -and needed pain relievers.  And thank God I did the minister spent most of the ceremony pretty well explaining how divorced people were going straight to hell..  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, Meg, Kelly, OK I'm on FB now as cant wait, but I cant find you lisa, (I am FB CLUELESS)



Maybe you are spelling my last name incorrectly?  I'll try to find you.  



adsrtw said:


> Kat, Liz and Emily are touring kiddo appropriate rides and the rest of us are on RNR for the 2nd time.  Woo hoo!  Little bit nervous about tomorrow, but excited all that same.



Thanks Amiee.    Is Delena at WDW?


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo's right Amiee.


----------



## adsrtw

Still rockin the blonde Lisa.  

Kelly, Megan, Jo, & Lisa- everybody says Hello!

Lil D isn't here.  Amy's hubs is taking her south for a visit.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - whoops on the search engine - they moved it. 

And "cantwait" only.  I can't locate you either.    Whoops.  cant wait.  But still nothing.  

Whoops on your husband - I misunderstood.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im loving the real time updates from WDW! They are certainly helping me to pass away a Saturday Afternoon!

JO - I can't find you!  Send me a friend request, I'll PM my full name if you need it!

LISA - I enjoy the train ride, its a nice bit of peace reading my book before work! Plus, I like to pretend im reading my book sometimes and just people watch


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im loving the real time updates from WDW! They are certainly helping me to pass away a Saturday Afternoon!
> 
> JO - I can't find you!  Send me a friend request, I'll PM my full name if you need it!
> 
> LISA - I enjoy the train ride, its a nice bit of peace reading my book before work! Plus, I like to pretend im reading my book sometimes and just people watch



When I watch that show with that man I thought was gay   I just can't think right now - I am blown away by your commuter options in England.  We SUCK!!!!  I'm about an hour from the outskirts of Toronto and I have nothing here in a friggin' resort town at that.  Ridiculous.  

Jo something's off.  Maybe you haven't fully confirmed your account.  I know that sounds patronizing.  Sorry. But something is off.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - write down my last name b/c I'm going to take it off both posts later today.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> When I watch that show with that man I thought was gay   I just can't think right now - I am blown away by your commuter options in England.  We SUCK!!!!  I'm about an hour from the outskirts of Toronto and I have nothing here in a friggin' resort town at that.  Ridiculous.
> 
> Jo something's off.  Maybe you haven't fully confirmed your account.  I know that sounds patronizing.  Sorry. But something is off.




Location, Location, Location! 

Yes I have to agree, as much as people over here moan about the trains/buses etc we are very lucky really! 
I live in a small town, but I can easily get a train or bus the the larger towns and the nearest big city. Once im in the city I can get anywhere in the country by train, so thats pretty cool! From where I am (North of England) it would be about 4-5 hours depending on traffic to drive to London, but I can get a train that takes 1.5 hours!


----------



## adsrtw

Riding TSM for the second time!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

adsrtw said:


> Riding TSM for the second time!




Love the updates EE!


----------



## adsrtw

We are at the Brown Derby now!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Riding TSM for the second time!



thats awesome,


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies! 

Just spent the day in Ogunquit, Maine which is on the cost of Maine. It was so beautiful up there. I will have to share pictures when I get the chance. I have to say today definitely felt like spring! We also stopped into some outlets on the way home, got myself a size 6 jean skirit at Ralph Lauren which made my day. A 6! So happy. (It was also $17 which made it better.) I'm off to squeeze a run in. My friend is taking me to a party tonight that her boyfriend's hockey team is throwing, they are emphasizing that it's a party filled with mostly hockey guys. Apparently they think I'll have no problem finding guys who want to talk to me. 

Princessers- Sounds like you are all having a wonderful time. If I don't get to post again before the race... good luck, I know you will all be wonderful.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## lisaviolet

*my wonderful friends*


----------



## lisaviolet

You


----------



## lisaviolet

are


----------



## lisaviolet

so


----------



## lisaviolet

ready!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Rock the race!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes, What Lisa Said!!!


GODDESS YOU GOT THIS!  ITS ALL YOU!!!! ROCK THAT RACE!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Side note, Lisa I think I just found you on Face book, 
I also think I found EE, E from you page. 

Nancy, Liz, Kelly, Paula, Meg. I am Cant Wait on FB, I do have a pic of my girls and I at DHS. (again please forgive me for knowing how to use FB


----------



## poppinspal

Kick some butt goddesses, you will do great!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

*GO GODDESSES GO!*
YES, AGAIN WHAT LISA SAID!!

*YOU GODDESSES WILL DO GREAT! 13 MILES NO SWEAT!!!!!!* arty:


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Go Goddesses!
Have fun, enjoy the day, and know that you are Rock Stars!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Jo - I think I found you on FB and Ive sent you a friend request! I don't know what I was doing wrong the last time, but I found you easily this time!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes, I got it thanks Kelly!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

*GODDESSES I KNOW YOU DID GREAT!!!
CONGRATS TO YOU*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

*YAY FOR THE GODDESSES*


----------



## lisaviolet

*So flippin' proud of all of you!! *


----------



## lisaviolet

I couldn't sleep this morning.  And I turn around and it's 6 AM - right on the dot.  Must you all?   Really.  

I can hear "tease him a lot cause we got him on the spot" from her mouth screaming - I mean singing  - from the basement.  Lord help me!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> I couldn't sleep this morning.  And I turn around and it's 6 AM - right on the dot.  Must you all?   Really.
> 
> I can hear "tease him a lot cause we got him on the spot" from her mouth screaming - I mean singing  - from the basement.  Lord help me!





Heres how the conversation went in our house this morning:

Me: What time is it?
DH: *hits me over the head with the pillow*
Me: No seriously, what time is it, I haven't got my glasses on and I can't see the clock!
DH: 8am. Its 8am on a Sunday Morning.
Me: Oh, so its 3am in Florida then, im a bit early. *Lays back down*
DH: *Sits up* You've lost it, you really have lost it!
Me: Shut up, the goddesses are running the princess at 6am!
DH: Go back to sleep, weirdo!


I ended up getting out of bed because I was too excited, and DH was looking at me through one eye like I'd grown another head!


----------



## adsrtw

We all finished and are heading to breakfast.  Feels great!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Heres how the conversation went in our house this morning:
> 
> Me: What time is it?
> DH: *hits me over the head with the pillow*
> Me: No seriously, what time is it, I haven't got my glasses on and I can't see the clock!
> DH: 8am. Its 8am on a Sunday Morning.
> Me: Oh, so its 3am in Florida then, im a bit early. *Lays back down*
> DH: *Sits up* You've lost it, you really have lost it!
> Me: Shut up, the goddesses are running the princess at 6am!
> DH: Go back to sleep, weirdo!
> 
> 
> I ended up getting out of bed because I was too excited, and DH was looking at me through one eye like I'd grown another head!




TOO FUNNY, Here is how it went at my house, 
DH is up getting ready for work 3AM, I came to the computer, he gets out of the shower, see's me, 
DH "what are you doing?"
ME "Posting GOod luck to my mom's running group on line" 
DH "Good luck? for what at this hour?"
ME "They are running the 1/2 at disney?"
DH "Like they are going to check their email before they run!, Go back to bed before the girls get up."
ME "WHATEVER, GO TO WORK"


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> we all finished and are heading to breakfast.  Feels great!



*congrats!!!!!!*


----------



## poppinspal

Way to go ladies! You're all awesome!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*hey!  This is Nancy hi jacking E's computer!

We are having a GREAT time in Florida.  We're going out for dinner at Rose & Crown in just a few minutes here.

We totally rocked the race this morning.  It was amazing (God awful early, but ah-mazing!  You'll get real reports later).  But LISA!  I have to tell you, you were totally in my head today.  Mile 11/12 range, approaching the end of the race, very tired.  And what do I see? A highway overpass.  We had to climb another "Florida Hill"   And I laughed right out loud.  All the way up the hill.  Lisa, I kept hearing you say "at least you've got legs"  <sigh>

Wishing you all were here....*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

You Goddesses Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Ronda93

Way to go goddesses.  Proud of everyone.  Bask in the glow of your accomplishment.  I hope you're staying for Illuminations and get a spot along the rail!

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Rose and Crown in the Illuminations viewing area, just saying.


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Hey Guys glad that you are having fun... don't forget to post Pictures!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Heres how the conversation went in our house this morning:
> 
> Me: What time is it?
> DH: *hits me over the head with the pillow*
> Me: No seriously, what time is it, I haven't got my glasses on and I can't see the clock!
> DH: 8am. Its 8am on a Sunday Morning.
> Me: Oh, so its 3am in Florida then, im a bit early. *Lays back down*
> DH: *Sits up* You've lost it, you really have lost it!
> Me: Shut up, the goddesses are running the princess at 6am!
> DH: Go back to sleep, weirdo!
> 
> 
> I ended up getting out of bed because I was too excited, and DH was looking at me through one eye like I'd grown another head!



Too funny.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> TOO FUNNY, Here is how it went at my house,
> DH is up getting ready for work 3AM, I came to the computer, he gets out of the shower, see's me,
> DH "what are you doing?"
> ME "Posting GOod luck to my mom's running group on line"
> DH "Good luck? for what at this hour?"
> ME "They are running the 1/2 at disney?"
> DH "Like they are going to check their email before they run!, Go back to bed before the girls get up."
> ME "WHATEVER, GO TO WORK"



Too funny the sequel.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *hey!  This is Nancy hi jacking E's computer!
> 
> We are having a GREAT time in Florida.  We're going out for dinner at Rose & Crown in just a few minutes here.
> 
> We totally rocked the race this morning.  It was amazing (God awful early, but ah-mazing!  You'll get real reports later).  But LISA!  I have to tell you, you were totally in my head today.  Mile 11/12 range, approaching the end of the race, very tired.  And what do I see? A highway overpass.  We had to climb another "Florida Hill"   And I laughed right out loud.  All the way up the hill.  Lisa, I kept hearing you say "at least you've got legs"  <sigh>
> 
> Wishing you all were here....*



Yeah Nancy at least you have legs man - what's wrong with you?  

Oh Nancy, can't wait to hear!  Can't wait.   

Can I say that I fully expected Erika's computer to  instantly type in purple.  



Ronda93 said:


> Way to go goddesses.  Proud of everyone.  Bask in the glow of your accomplishment.  I hope you're staying for Illuminations and get a spot along the rail!
> 
> Ronda



Ronda - how was the weekend?  How was Sue's mom?  



adsrtw said:


> Rose and Crown in the Illuminations viewing area, just saying.



And I'm just saying that my jealousy is getting very ugly.  



DISNEY4XMAS said:


> Hey Guys glad that you are having fun... don't forget to post Pictures!!!!!



STEPH!


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. I hope everyone else is getting this nice taste of spring that we are getting here. I am down 1.5 pounds today. Really a loss of 1 because I was up .5 last week. I thought I'd gained as I had a horrible end to my week. Back on track today. Oh and I kicked my own butt with my workout last night.

Sounds like all the princess runners are having a great time. Can't wait for full reports and pictures.

Hi Lisa, Jo, Kelly and Ronda. How was everyone's non walt Disney worl weekend?


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody!  We are on the monorail to the MK.  Did I say that I cried through the MK during the race?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, it had to be so wonderful to go into the MK on the race, I think I would cry to.

Hi Meg, we had nice weather on Saturday but yucky yesterday and foggy today.

Hi Lisa, Rhonda, Kelly

Kelly, do you start your new job tomorrow? Good Luck!

No work out for me yesterday, well if you count the hours of picking up after the kids, I swear, every room I cleaned, they trashed again. I give up!

This morning so far I have done 20 min on the elliptical, I do raise the levels a bit to make it harder on the legs. But still WW only gives me 1 Activity Point. Why is that?

Hope to do TM tonight. I still have my 5K next month April 3, the day before Easter. The few times I have been outside, I know I can jog 2 miles, but I walk the rest. I really want to jog the whole 3. So we will see. 

Its Monday, and I am not at WDW having a blast, so I better get back to work


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

So here is a little catch up on me! I have gained almost 18 pounds back since starting my new job. I go to the gym on and off.. need to get more consistent with that! We have had a rough winter with sickness. Samantha was hospitalized for 3 days with tonsillitis and mono then just recovered from that and got strep and then the stomach bug. Dh keeps blaming her boyfriend... in a sense it is true she isn't getting rest that she is used thus her immune system is down.
Boys have been ok with the sicknesses! Colds nothing major to speak of!

I am getting more responsibility at work, about 400 more specimens coming into the lab that will be all mine to handle, I will be learning how to do patient registering so I don't have to wait on those folks to do it. I start training for that soon... I hope since the new stuff starts on April 1.


I miss you guys a lot!


----------



## adsrtw

DISNEY4XMAS said:


> Hey Guys glad that you are having fun... don't forget to post Pictures!!!!!



Welcome back!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Parting is such sweet sorrow.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi!!  Omg at the airport heading home. So many stories to tell!!  Sorry for no live TR but we were hard core going all day and all night!

Lisa--Nancy and I have such stories to tell of the times when it was just the two of us!  I mean of course we do. It was me and Nancy. Together. Make sure to ask about our farewell scene in the airport.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm home!  Terrible travel issues, but home in one piece.  Woke the kids up and loved them and hugged them and am now just winding down before I crash.  But don't worry, there will be plenty of stories...most with photographic proof!  

It's fair to say, though, that we had an amazing time!  All of it.  The race, the park touring, the drinking, the hot tub.  Every bit of it.  SO. MUCH. FUN.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Because I know you can't wait for the full TR, here are a few teasers...

Stopped to see an old friend at Mile 6 while running through MK:






And then found two more friends in Epcot:







Because it's all about the bling, baby:







Goddesses tackle Splash!


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

adsrtw said:


> Welcome back!!!!



Thanks EE! 

Ok E the pics so far are great! Glad you had a great time.. I can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Morning all!

(notice I left off the "good" )

Back to reality. Bah. It's totally over rated.  I'm heading to the gym now, and have gobs of costume crap to deal with.  The stress is already starting to build.  BUT.  I will take my little breaks throughout the day and give you some of my stories a little at a time   Pictures?  Oh good God.  You all had better know that I need help with that (oh. story right there. funny) so when Becca gets home from school I'll have her show me how to down load the pics from the camera.  Ok, I know I'm kidding no one. She won't be showing me, she'll be doing it for me.  And probably cussing me out because I'm certain I changed some of the settings on her camera. Accidentally of course


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Nancy is heading to the gym.  SO hard core!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Total bonus--

I am DOWN.  Lost 1.2 pounds while at WDW.  Goddess crown!  Woot!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, Nancy is heading to the gym.  SO hard core!



AND I did leg work  Of course, showed off my bling.  I have a friend who is totally signing up next year. 

I weighed in as well.  Didn't lose, but basically stayed the same.  Really. Did I expect to lose?  Hello!  I ate Erika's french fries at the Plaza, bacon, Fish & Chips, Erika's cookie at Columbia Harbor House.  I ate a lot.

And Lovely Lisa.  Did I ever tell you just how much I ADORE surprises? Well, I do. 

back with real stories in a bit.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So Happy you ladies had a great time.
I love the pictures, can't wait to see and read more!!
You Goddesses are Rock Starts!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> You Goddesses are Rock Starts!



nah, we're just Princesses with Super powers 

ok.  seriously.  Off to my sewing.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

AKASnowWhite said:


> Hello!  I ate Erika's french fries at the Plaza, bacon, Fish & Chips, Erika's cookie at Columbia Harbor House.  I ate a lot.



 Isn't it obvious why E lost weight?  I ate all her food! Poor girl!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> nah, we're just Princesses with Super powers
> 
> ok.  seriously.  Off to my sewing.



I LOVE IT!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Isn't it obvious why E lost weight?  I ate all her food! Poor girl!



Right.  Because I so obviously went without all weekend!  Crazy train!

Ok, at least one story coming up.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*
Day One

Left my house at 4:30 am.  Yes, thats right.  Why?  Because Nancy and I wanted to make the most of our days, so we both had early morning flights so that we could basically have the whole day in Florida.   While en route to the airport, I figured Id give Nancy a call.  Because who else am I going to call at 5:30 am.  Of course, the Amish girl doesnt have her cell phone on.
Smooth flight.  As soon as my plane landed, I checked my cell, and Nancy had texted me that she had just landed, too.  Seriously, our flights were ten minutes apart.  We had a PLAN!  So we texted back and forth a bunch while at baggage claim, etc. and decided we would meet in front of the Dollar Rental Car counter.  So Im there waitingand waiting.  And I cant be missed because it was pretty empty in that part of the airport and I was standing smack in the middle of the aisle.

So Nancy and I start texting againwhere are you?  No, where are you?  We are BOTH in front of the Dollar Car counters.  Hmmm.  Different terminals!  Idiots.  More texting.  Then my phone actually rings.  Its Nancy.  DUH.  Why are we texting when we can just call each other?  Hello, we are in the same airport.  (Note:  this is some foreshadowing of how the next few days will go!)  So we finally connect, hug it out, are super happy and excited.  Liz calls and is entering the MK and wants to know when we are getting there.  Um, we just met each other this second.  Were on the way.

We walk right out to the rental car, because again, we have a PLAN.  No waiting in lines, we have the express pass and are ready to go.  At the rental counter, the guy offers us a choice of vehicles.  I ask, Which one is cuter?  and Nancy simultaneously asks, What color are they?  Oh yeah, we are so on the same page!

We throw our luggage in the car and no sooner than we sit in the front seat when Nancy turns to me and says, Its nice to finally meet you and all, but I am going to change my pants.  Right now, here, in the car.  I am laughing my a$$ off.  So we are getting ready to pull out of the parking garage and notice that some of the interior car lights are still on.  Is there a door still open?  I tell Nancy that on my car, there is a little picture when a door isnt all the way closed.  And I dont see a picture on the dash.  But there is a huge light up letter R.  What does R mean?  Nancy says Reverse!  Ha!  More side-splitting laughter.

Finally on our way, with the help of Sheila my GPS.  I had to explain to Nancy that I named the voice of my GPS and you have to be really nice to her because shes a little bit special.  And if you yell at her, shell screw you over and give you bad directions.  Now, most people would hear this and think, crazy girl!  But Nancy was like, Oh, my GPS is named Emily and is fluent in Mandarin Chinese.  Again, totally same page.  This is going to work out perfectly!

Yes, all of this before we even leave the airport.

Off to the MK!  Smooth sailing driving from MCO to MK.  Park the car, hop the tram, and text Liz.  Nancy and I went to get FPs for Big Thunder and then meet with the rest of the gang in front of Small World.

This isnt the end of Day One.  Just Day One, Part One.  Part two will come later.  Reality, you know?*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi! Checking in from DHS! Lunch then TSM. 

Welcome back, Steph!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Wow I know you guys are probably bummin about being back to reality but I'm psyched you guys are going to be sharing stories! I'll have to catch up on posts later. Glad you guys made it home safe.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Day One
> 
> Left my house at 4:30 am.  Yes, thats right.  Why?  Because Nancy and I wanted to make the most of our days, so we both had early morning flights so that we could basically have the whole day in Florida.   While en route to the airport, I figured Id give Nancy a call.  Because who else am I going to call at 5:30 am.  Of course, the Amish girl doesnt have her cell phone on.
> Smooth flight.  As soon as my plane landed, I checked my cell, and Nancy had texted me that she had just landed, too.  Seriously, our flights were ten minutes apart.  We had a PLAN!  So we texted back and forth a bunch while at baggage claim, etc. and decided we would meet in front of the Dollar Rental Car counter.  So Im there waitingand waiting.  And I cant be missed because it was pretty empty in that part of the airport and I was standing smack in the middle of the aisle.
> 
> So Nancy and I start texting againwhere are you?  No, where are you?  We are BOTH in front of the Dollar Car counters.  Hmmm.  Different terminals!  Idiots.  More texting.  Then my phone actually rings.  Its Nancy.  DUH.  Why are we texting when we can just call each other?  Hello, we are in the same airport.  (Note:  this is some foreshadowing of how the next few days will go!)  So we finally connect, hug it out, are super happy and excited.  Liz calls and is entering the MK and wants to know when we are getting there.  Um, we just met each other this second.  Were on the way.
> 
> We walk right out to the rental car, because again, we have a PLAN.  No waiting in lines, we have the express pass and are ready to go.  At the rental counter, the guy offers us a choice of vehicles.  I ask, Which one is cuter?  and Nancy simultaneously asks, What color are they?  Oh yeah, we are so on the same page!
> 
> We throw our luggage in the car and no sooner than we sit in the front seat when Nancy turns to me and says, Its nice to finally meet you and all, but I am going to change my pants.  Right now, here, in the car.  I am laughing my a$$ off.  So we are getting ready to pull out of the parking garage and notice that some of the interior car lights are still on.  Is there a door still open?  I tell Nancy that on my car, there is a little picture when a door isnt all the way closed.  And I dont see a picture on the dash.  But there is a huge light up letter R.  What does R mean?  Nancy says Reverse!  Ha!  More side-splitting laughter.
> 
> Finally on our way, with the help of Sheila my GPS.  I had to explain to Nancy that I named the voice of my GPS and you have to be really nice to her because shes a little bit special.  And if you yell at her, shell screw you over and give you bad directions.  Now, most people would hear this and think, crazy girl!  But Nancy was like, Oh, my GPS is named Emily and is fluent in Mandarin Chinese.  Again, totally same page.  This is going to work out perfectly!
> 
> Yes, all of this before we even leave the airport.
> 
> Off to the MK!  Smooth sailing driving from MCO to MK.  Park the car, hop the tram, and text Liz.  Nancy and I went to get FPs for Big Thunder and then meet with the rest of the gang in front of Small World.
> 
> This isnt the end of Day One.  Just Day One, Part One.  Part two will come later.  Reality, you know?*




I'm at work, and just read this part one of your story, I am LMAO, at the GPS Story, too funny, thanks for makeing me laugh


----------



## adsrtw

In valdosta, getting ready to listen to the podcast.  Bought an aux cable.  Woo hook, podcast in stereo


----------



## amykab

sneaking in with a few pics. Like everyone else has said, it was a truly amazing weekend. Something I won't ever forget. And now I'm going to go before I start crying all over my keyboard!!

Fireworks at the start





Me with tinkerbell and friends





Paula and I with Minnie and Mickey





Paula, me, Kat and EE before the start in Corral D.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

LOVE THE PICTURES!

One thing I totally regretted once the race started, was that I had not brought my camera.  Or even my phone.  The various forms of entertainment along the course were simply amazing.


ok.  back to the sweat shop for me....<slinks away>


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Awesome pics!!!!  Next time I'll stop for character pictures! 

I was still crying when my family showed up. Eventually I'll go home and put my pictures on the computer! Until then, keep posting.


----------



## amykab

Forgot to mention that I also put a bunch of pics on FB! 

I'm feeling all lost now because I'm not signed up for any races. I think I'm going to do some 5k's and try to PR that distance.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

just wanted to tell everyone that I just used the phrase "sub-standard".


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Team Goddess doesn't run for sub-standard bling!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Team Goddess doesn't run for sub-standard bling!




"I won't run for sub-standard bling"  Best quote of the weekend.  Kudos to Amy.


----------



## amykab

LMAO! I am a bling snob!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I agree--best quote of the week-end!  And man, there were A LOT of funny quotes!

Oh, that reminds me...Liz!  So I was on the plane on the way home and was seated in the Emergency Exit row.  So the flight attendents have to come over to those seated there and explain what the responsibilities are of sitting in this row.  And then she had to ask each person individually if we were physically capable of handling the responsibilities.  She gets to me and I say, "I've got it covered.  I'm an endurance athlete."  Of course, she didn't understand why I was laughing hysterically.


----------



## poppinspal

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Finally on our way, with the help of Sheila my GPS.  I had to explain to Nancy that I named the voice of my GPS and you have to be really nice to her because shes a little bit special.  And if you yell at her, shell screw you over and give you bad directions.  Now, most people would hear this and think, crazy girl!  But Nancy was like, Oh, my GPS is named Emily and is fluent in Mandarin Chinese.  Again, totally same page.  This is going to work out perfectly!*



My GPS speaks to me in an English accent and I've named her Anne. (After Anne Boleyn, King Henry the VIII's second wife. Because I'm sadly obsessed with studying that part of history.) If only I could have set my GPS to speak to me with an Australian accent, then I'd be a happy girl.


Loving the pictures and the reports so far. I'm actually going to bed right now. Sunday I was asleep by 9:30 and I'm betting I'll be asleep minutes after I post this. For whatever reason I'm tired to the point of falling asleep sitting up on my couch. I'm fearful of getting the fever going around my center so I'm going to just go to sleep like my body wants. My first 5k of the season is Sunday, I need to ready to go!

Have a good night all!


----------



## adsrtw

So glad to be in Tennessee!  Pulled over for dinner.  Can't wait to be home.  The pics are awesome.  So many memories!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Stay safe, EE!  What time do you think you will reach home?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Meg, get some rest!  

EE, safe driving!

E, hi lar ious!!!  Love it!!! 

Last night at WDW! I'm tired. I'd like a day off. : )


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, remember when Liz said she needed a day off from her vacation?!?!


----------



## lisaviolet

So have to catch up.  Have a cold.  Drained.

LOVE the shirts.  LOVE them.  North Carolina blue is one of favourite colours.  Hey Mother Country Kelly - those two words made me think about you!  You were in my thoughts today wondering how it went today.  

Maybe you posted - I should check.

Erika - you were on my mind today.  I had to do my roots yesterday and I don't get how this crap happens - suddenly my colour is lighter all over and the colour is different than the ten previous boxes and I thought:

Effin' Erika - has a nice ring to it eh? :  - anyway back on track.  That dreaded Erika has NEVER coloured her hair and doesn't have to.  What the?  Oh I know Kat - you've had it the worst.  But let me tell you your hair looks gorgeous and I can't believe that's fine hair.   

So those were my loving thoughts for you today Erika.  

Will catch up tomorrow night guys.  So happy for you all!


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Meg, get some rest!
> 
> EE, safe driving!
> 
> E, hi lar ious!!!  Love it!!!
> 
> Last night at WDW! I'm tired. I'd like a day off. : )



Oh why did I think you were coming home on Saturday?!?  I thought maybe you would run into Jean and the rest of the family at the airport.  '

Me - I delegated myself to a late flight on my own.  I waited so long to decide on your race that I could no longer afford their flight.  Oh Lord.  It's me and the Pittsburgh airport Kat - all day Saturday.  

Have fun Liz.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Emily and is fluent in *Mandarin* *Chinese*.”  Again, totally same page.



Emily realized her Mum wasn't really Sarah from Essex?  

And found out about her birth mother Zhi Wen?   

If so, who told her?  

Emily married a dude from Shanghai?  

Emily is a new character on LOST?  

What has happened to Emily?  

____________________________________________________

Yes I realize I need to go take some medication - I think I down 1000 mg of Vit C - and call it a day. 

And by the way - you can all just rename me mute now in advance of ever meeting.   You two would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

E! Five days and not one down day! Come on! I need a rest day. This hasn't exactly been a lay around vacation. 

Lisa, I do leave Sat, but out of West Palm. Leaving Orlando tomorrow. : )


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's true.  Natural highlights.  But do you know, we were so busy and so hard core, that on Monday we had to quickly throw everything in suitcases so we could check out and get to MK--that I didn't even brush my hair.  OMG, look at Amy's pic of us in front of the castle.  That is just how my hair looks when I wake up in the morning!  I mean, I'm not saying it looks great in that photo--it's awful.  But considering that is my version of bed head, I won't complain.

And then look at the pic I posted of me and Pooh & Tigger.  That is right after running the Half and no shower!  And my hair looks good!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Because I know you can't wait for the full TR, here are a few teasers...
> 
> Stopped to see an old friend at Mile 6 while running through MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I just say that this face might just push me into vegetarianism?   

Friggin' poster child.   

Can you imagine if you actually slept like a normal person - what would look like then?  15?  And holy Cammie - I have no idea who you and Jeff can't see it.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> E! Five days and not one down day! Come on! I need a rest day. This hasn't exactly been a lay around vacation.
> 
> Lisa, I do leave Sat, but out of West Palm. Leaving Orlando tomorrow. : )



West Palm?  Yeah for you!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> It's true.  Natural highlights.  But do you know, we were so busy and so hard core, that on Monday we had to quickly throw everything in suitcases so we could check out and get to MK--that I didn't even brush my hair.



Shut up seem to be the only words I know right now.  Strange.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> E! Five days and not one down day! Come on! I need a rest day.



Rest days!  You just  woke me right up!  

Instructions:

1) Hide the park passes.

2) Wake up at 10:50 am.  Gives you ten minutes to run to breakfast.  I don't know how I possibly know that?  

3) Teach Emily Nancy's little "see this number on the digital clock" game.  

4) Give Nick a round of golf or some kind of ESPN voucher.  Oh wait - is he there?  Hmmmmm.  I think yes.  

5) Have you met the Boardwalk porch?   

6) Play "let's get on the first bus that comes" and go whereever.  Fun game sans passes.  Yep it's the only game in town without passes.    Well that and an airport bottle of rum/bottle of coke Boardwalk mixy mixy mixy game.  

7) Swim.  swim and swim.  Time yourself over and over down the slide.  It's like *your own personal Olympics.*

8) Scrap the bold #7 I forgot - you're an endurance athlete.  

9) Typhoon Lagoon.  Oh my Typhoon Lagoon.  How I love thee.  

10) I know none of you know this lovely one - RED DEE?  - A nap at WDW.  So beautiful.  

11) Use your AP boat discount.  There is nothing more peaceful than watching everyone run around as you're relaxing out on Bay Lake.  

But then again you're off to the beach, yes?  

Oh gosh I have hundreds but I must sleep unlike the 15 year old.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> So glad to be in Tennessee!  Pulled over for dinner.  Can't wait to be home.  The pics are awesome.  So many memories!



Safe trip Amiee.  

Loving the pictures everyone.  Keep them coming.  

Is Paula home?  Kat?

Nancy - I'm thrilled that you loved your Poly evening.


----------



## lisaviolet

Shall I do a whole page?  

Okay.  My head is mush.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Can you imagine if you actually slept like a normal person - what would look like then?



OMG.  She'd be the energizer bunny on crack. 



lisaviolet said:


> 7) Swim.  swim and swim.  Time yourself over and over down the slide.  It's like *your own personal Olympics.*
> 
> 8) Scrap the bold #7 I forgot - you're an endurance athlete.



YES!  an endurance athlete indeed.


There was something that I was going to say.  But I forgot.  I'm tired.  Must sleep.


One more thing before I go though....HI STEPH!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I got home around 10:30 tonight.   Enjoying a few beers and catching up on the internet.   I just got through emails and have moved on to message boards!  

What an amazing trip!!!  So much fun.  Amy, remember when we couldn't stop laughing?   





lisaviolet said:


> Effin' Erika - has a nice ring to it eh? :  - anyway back on track.  That dreaded Erika has NEVER coloured her hair and doesn't have to.  What the?  Oh I know Kat - you've had it the worst.  But let me tell you your hair looks gorgeous and I can't believe that's fine hair.



Thanks!  It's fine but curly/wavy and there is a LOT of it.   Straight is courtesy of my friend, the flat iron.  



lisaviolet said:


> 2) Wake up at 10:50 am.  Gives you ten minutes to run to breakfast.  I don't know how I possibly know that?
> 
> ...
> 
> 5) Have you met the Boardwalk porch?
> 
> ...
> 
> 7) Swim.  swim and swim.  Time yourself over and over down the slide.  It's like *your own personal Olympics.*
> 
> ...
> 
> 10) I know none of you know this lovely one - RED DEE?  - A nap at WDW.  So beautiful.



Breakfast?  I do the get up at 10:30AM and have coffee and a danish on the balcony.  

I certainly have met the Boardwalk porch.   Also have been known to meander resorts just to soak them up (like today, AKL and Coronado, before going home).  

Swim!  Must do.   We usually plan at least one pool day, and usually wind up there in the afternoon (before the nap) and at night.  

Nap.  Definitely.   Mmm nap.  


This trip was completely different from my normal trip.  I was even up at 8AM without an alarm, on Mon!   Totally a blast -- I wouldn't change anything about it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's true.  Kat was perfectly lovely every morning.  Even when we were up at 3:30.  She didn't try to bite me even once!


----------



## HockeyKat

2010 is my year to go to be more positive, relax more, and learn how to let go and just go with the flow.   It is something I should have done years ago.   It seems to make life easier.  

I am not perfect, though, for sure -- work in progress.


I guess 9 hours or so in a car makes me contemplate my navel a bit.  Sorry!


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi! Checking in from DHS! Lunch then TSM.
> 
> Welcome back, Steph!!!


Hi Liz! Thanks!



AKASnowWhite said:


> OMG.  She'd be the energizer bunny on crack.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  an endurance athlete indeed.
> 
> 
> There was something that I was going to say.  But I forgot.  I'm tired.  Must sleep.
> 
> 
> One more thing before I go though....HI STEPH!!!!


Hey nancy! 


Paula u look FAN FREAKIN TASTIC! 
Ok keep posting PICS I am so jealous! You guys all looked like you had a great time! I was telling everyone at work about it! Of course telling them I was really jealous that you were all together and again I was stuck in NY state!

Hi everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!!!

Yes, Kat was an angel in the morning. And it's true, both she and E build in rest days. We are never here long enough to do that, and I swear I tried to! But although Emily and I have been here since Thursday night, my mom and dad weren't and Nick got here Monday, so...everyone wants to do stuff.  Emily did have half of Saturday off. But us endurance athletes, we just went and went and I went from kid to friends to family. Go go go. 

Checking out today. I'll sleep in the car. : ) But I am thinking about taking Emily to MK just because she's got on extra day on her pass.  I'm insane.  I know.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> But us endurance athletes, we just went and went and I went from kid to friends to family. Go go go.



*ah.  Yes we did.  Remember when Belle told us that we "looked dry" when we said we were all sweaty and stinky?  We musta smelled bad, because she made some remark about being thankful it wasn't July!   *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning Athletes!!!
Its Wednesday, my weigh in day, I have had a few good runs but I had an issue with home made banana nut bread, and I lost!. So I am hoping for no gain just stay the same. 

I love hearing all your stories and seeing the pics. I hope that all of you will let me join you next year. 


I hope you all have a great day, its back to work for me!

Oh I found a new breakfast, 
Yoplait Yogury Smoothie, Frozen, found it at Wal Mart for about $2.50
220 cals, 1 fat and 1 fiber, I put in 2 tsp of fiber poweder to that makes the fiber to 4gm. Its 4WW points!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I remembered what I was going to say last night! 

I had just finished telling Stephen of the various interesting encounters that Erika had along the course (I'll let her tell you.  She had, by far, the most *colorful* interactions with other athletes )

Anyway. He says "I wouldn't have wanted to be a man running that race"
me: ? why not ?
him: think about it.  What was there, like 13,000 women and a couple hundred men?
me: something like that, yeah.
him: 13,000 women.  And at any given point in time, 20% of the female population has PMS.  Why the he!! would any man want to put himself in the middle of oh, 2600 or so hormonally imbalanced women?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> .  Why the he!! would any man want to put himself in the middle of oh, 2600 or so hormonally imbalanced women?



My DH does not want to be in the same house as 1 hormonally imbalanced woman


----------



## adsrtw

Good Morning!  

I pulled in the drive last night at 11:50.  I really wanted to make it before midnight, lol.  Taylor woke up and bounced out of bed while vaulting into my arms.  Glue!  OMG, I'm going to cry when they get their surprise after school.  

So much to say!  Loving the reminiscing.  It is still very surreal for me.  I can't believe I made up so much ground.  

A cousin and a classmate wanted to do the Princess this year, but couldn't swing it.  They are talking about it for next year.  OMG, Kat & Amy!  Remember all the resort hopping, lol.    And how could I forget my first Tonga Toast experience.  But not death bananas for E!  That would be bad.  

And what about chasing the kids out of the hot tub and those sweet college guys!  We just did a half marathon, we need this hot tub.  

And Nancy singing Aerosmith in Space!  It's going to be difficult for me to hear an Aerosmith song without getting teary. 

Oh!  Who could forget getting by with a little help from our friends??

And the last ride!  Front row with Kat in RNR!  

So much more.  This is a trip I will never ever forget.


----------



## adsrtw

Just wanted to share my racing experience with everybody!  I will skip over the waking up at 0 dark 30 and just move into the race stuff.

The Fairy Godmother was at the start and she was just adorable!  Fireworks!  Each corral had fireworks at the starting line.  I don't know if I will ever be able to do a non-Disney half.  Disney knows how to put on a show!  About every 1/2 mile, there was a float, character, band, etc.  It really made the journey more bearable.  Complete strangers cheering everybody on!  Seriously.  Wow!  Ok, tearing up again.  Get a grip Smith.  

My personal journey.  I was desperate for the restroom around the mile mark and the line was outrageous, so I waited and Paula and Amy went ahead.  Somewhere shortly after that (just off of an exit ramp).  I start getting circled by a person on a bike.  I'm jammin and singing off key, so I really don't pay attention until I get circled again and am pulled off the course.  I had some serious swelling going on in my left hand.  It was numb, but I didn't really realize it then.  I was on a mission - must catch up.  The medic grilled me for about 10 minutes.  I thought I was going to be pulled from the race.  My hand had some slight bruising and that was what he noticed!  Impressed!  He let me go since I felt fine otherwise.  OMG, I lost more time!  At that point, I made the decision that I would run as much as possible to catch up with Paula and Amy.  For me, it was a no brainer.  I planned to do a majority of my running in the MK.  When I reached the MK parking lot, I started crying like a baby.  I remember the CM's really cheering us on and I made a comment something like 'I can't believe I made it to the happiest place on Earth.'  

To be continued!  I have to head to an appointment.  Treating myself to a massage.


----------



## Ronda93

Keep the reports coming!  EE enjoy the massage break.  I cried after seeing DGF in the MK.  I think I understand an asthma attack now!

NEW TOPIC.  If you were eight, what would you want on your iPod?  Until she catches on, I keep giving my old technology to my niece.  She got my bricked laptop for Christmas.  Replacing a hard drive really isn't that hard.  Now I'm passing on my old nano.  I'm going to wipe it clean and add some tunes and look for kid podcasts.

What's hot in second grade?

Thanks,
Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Yes, Kat was an angel in the morning. And it's true, both she and E build in rest days. We are never here long enough to do that, and I swear I tried to! But although Emily and I have been here since Thursday night, my mom and dad weren't and Nick got here Monday, so...everyone wants to do stuff.  Emily did have half of Saturday off. But us endurance athletes, we just went and went and I went from kid to friends to family. Go go go.
> 
> Checking out today. I'll sleep in the car. : ) But I am thinking about taking Emily to MK just because she's got on extra day on her pass.  I'm insane.  I know.



You aren't insane!   I totally went to AK just to ride EE right before I left... making it so I didn't leave Orlando until after 1PM.   

It is a lot harder to build in rest days/time when you have more people.   Something I realized big-time between the trip with my in-laws and this trip, is that the more people you have, the longer it takes to do things and the more things there are to do (all the must-dos are multiplied), especially with children under about 6-7 and/or adults over 60.    

We have a certain number of things we want to do when we are there, D and I, but it takes us about half the time that it would a larger group to do it.   Plus we are there at slower times, so we get more rest time by default, parks close earlier, etc.   



AKASnowWhite said:


> him: 13,000 women.  And at any given point in time, 20% of the female population has PMS.  Why the he!! would any man want to put himself in the middle of oh, 2600 or so hormonally imbalanced women?



 


I will never forget Nancy singing Love in an Elevator at the top of her lungs on Space Mountain.   I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe.

Oh, and the song request at Jellyrolls.


----------



## adsrtw

Massage was beautiful.  The excess water is starting to come off too.  

Ronda - music for 2nd graders.  You can't really go wrong with Taylor Swift, Miley Cyrus, High School Musical, Jonas Brothers etc.

More race reporting coming right up!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Party in the USA. A must!!!

EE, love your race report. Keep going!  It's awesome to read about it. You totally get a star for going it injured!!!

Yes, the song was super special. Great pick, E. And I loved that they did shout-outs to us and played Born to Run!

Off to the beach. Emily is in the car balling because we drove out of the world!


----------



## HockeyKat

Poor Em.  I know exactly how she feels!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda--I have second and third grade daughters.  I will try to copy/paste their play lists here.  But yes, Taylor Swift is always big.  And Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Jonas Brothers, etc.  They also like Katy Perry and the Black Eyed Peas.  Fortunately, my girls also love Michael Jackson, any Motown really, the Beatles, the Who, and U2.  But we are a rock family.

OMG, the stories!  I just don't have time yet to type them all out.  But I WILL.  Because even though you all really think I do the TRs for you, the truth is that they are for me and my memories!    I type them all out in Word in a file I have there, like a journal, and then just copy/paste here.

Liz said the funniest thing about me and Nancy, because we have been bragging about how we schooled the youngsters (and we SO did!  I mean, someone had to teach them how to party Goddess-style!  Role models, we are!).  Liz was like, you are both so funny.  Because you are totally fit and in great shape and think that you are still 31.  Total denial about how fit and thin you are and total denial about your age!  

OMG, remember how I had a sparkly a$$ all through MK?  My take on it--it's big enough, so I might as well decorate it!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

P.S.  90 minutes on the elliptical today, followed by hard core weight work out.  Why?  Because I can, baby.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, I have no idea what a 2nd grader would like on their ipod.   Sorry.  


I love reading the stories too.   


Oh and btw Lisa?  Yeah, surprise.  I was somewhere between thrilled and you suck!!


----------



## adsrtw

Ok so, I just made it through the parking booths.  I'm sobbing at this point.  The emotional part of it didn't even enter my expectations.  I wasn't prepared for it at all.  I made it by the Richard Petty Driving Experience and stopped for some Powerade.  There were a ton of people in that area cheering.  Love the race car on the course with the drivers.  Very cool.  

I started reminiscing about my family's trip this summer.  We were in the MK for Taylor's birthday and I left her birth certificate in the car!  I ran from the monorail stop to the end of the aisle where we were parked.  I made it to the dip in front of the TTC and started to jog again.  There was a CM who was giving high fives and shouts of encouragement.  I think this is where the African drummers were too.  Very awesome.  Great beat.  Oh my gosh, the spectators with the all the signs were adorable.  Lots of kiddos cheering on their moms and grandmas.  Seeing the Contemporary was a great feeling.

Space Mountain!  Butterflies.  I'm in the Magic Kingdom nearing the half way point.  At this point, I had no idea how far ahead Paula and Amy were, but I knew I still had alot of ground to make up.  After the Tea Cups, I started jogging.  Jogging through the castle was amazing - again more tears!  I made it to Woody and started walking again.  This was my longest burst of jogging without stopping ever.  The course then went through a backstage area and it was downhill.  I looked ahead and what did I see?  Two blue shirts with a 13.1 on the back.  I had caught up.  I started booking it toward Paula and Amy.  I was so excited!  I had made up so much time.  This completely motivated me.  I caught them up on what happened.  I was tired and hungry (stomach growling hungry) at this point.  I stashed a Fiber One bar in my hoodie and I am very thankful for it.  It kicked in and I was off again.  

I started lagging behind and catching up again with Paula and Amy.  My arm was hurting and my hand was numb.  I didn't expect to swell the way I did.  It wasn't fun at all.  So we are out of the MK heading back toward Epcot.  It's kinda boring in the scenery department, but Disney did not disappoint!  Lots of yard signs in the grass with different sayings from each princess and character stops along the way.  I kept trying to jog here and there, but I was dead in the water.  Around mile 10 when I realized that I was not going to get swept.  It was an overwhelming feeling.   We had to navigate a brutal ramp.  Seriously?  Why was this ramp so steep?  

The jazz booth just outside of Epcot was very uplifting.  Loved the dancing and the costumes.  The last part of the race ran through future world.  Loved the dolphin topiaries.  I was absolutely spent, but quitting never ever crossed my mind.  Mile 13 was horrible for me.  My feet were on fire and my legs were so heavy.  When does this mile end???  I was so thankful to see the finish line.  It was so motivating.  As I kept going and getting closer, I noticed this tall, skinny person bobbing up and down and crying.  Finally, my contacts focused so that I could see that I was looking at Nancy!  I started crying - it was so overwhelming.  So incredibly exciting.  Nancy and E had to bend the truth a tad to meet the rest of the group at the finish.    I couldn't hardly breath when the bling was put around my neck.  I was in complete shock that I even finished.  

I was exhausted, but I felt good.  My feet hurt, but the pain wasn't very bad.  My hand was still numb.  Would you like to know how hardcore we are??  We had breakfast and did some park touring after!  

This event and bonds surrounding it is something I will cherish for the rest of my life.  Ok, more tears.  I need to get a grip.


----------



## adsrtw

Kat - the surprise.  Yes, it was fantastic.  The look on your face!  It's etched in my memory.

Lisa - I so wish you could have been there!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE's race report reminded me of another part of Part One of my Day One story.

As Nancy and I are driving from MCO to MK, we are actually driving part of the race course and we can see the water tents being set up and the med tents, etc.  So we were getting excited--like, this is it!  We are going to be running right where we are driving right now!  And then...THEN...we are going up a hill!  And I look at Nancy and start freaking out!  This is a HILL!  There is only supposed to be ONE hill on the course and that is over by the Contemporary.  We aren't near the Contemporary!  

And Nancy's response (which is another majorly classic quote from the trip)..."It's not a hill, it's a ramp!"


----------



## HockeyKat

EE and I spent a lot of our time on Monday when we went from MK to Epcot on the monorail going "Hey look, we ran there... and there... and there...."

I also loved the bling glory that we got everywhere.  


Okay race report part 1 (for my own mind!), sorry if this is long:

I woke up at 2:45AM and just couldn't sleep anymore.  Around 3:15 E came out and I got up and went in to talk to E and Liz.   We rousted Nancy out around 3:30, coffee was made, muffins/peanut butter were eaten, and we were out in the lobby by 4:10 or so to meet Paula.  

Piled into cars, got a little anxious about traffic, and got to Epcot.   We all checked bags and got in the line to the portapotties.   About now I started totally freaking out, and Paula spent the time from there until the corrals calming me down.   By the time we got to the corrals, I was calm and ready for it. 

Paula, EE, Amy and I headed to Corral D and being the kind of person I am (can we say Type A?), I had them all follow me on the far right until we got to about halfway through the corral and couldn't go any further.   

We (okay, I) started talking to a girl that was alone and waiting for her mother... turns out she was totally on the DIS Princess thread and we knew each other!!

Oh, and weird, but I was so like "you go" to the girls that broke out of the corrals to drop trou and pee right in the middle of the median.   So much more courage than I would have!!

Eventually we all got up to the start, my tunes were rocking... and I realized about 5 min late that I had completely lost the 3 I started with!!   

I looked behind and didn't see them, and figured oh well, I guess I just keep moving forward.


----------



## adsrtw

It was awesome that you made it up to corral c.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I love these reports!!!  I was there, but getting this perspective is awesome!!!

Also, we know now...no going through the tents until we all finish! : ) So less bad lying karma on Nancy and Erika!

I'll have to write mine up. Basically, I ended up pacing with two other runners and that pulled me through. And then Kat found me and we finished at the same time. 

And Lisa, Nancy and E need a talking to. They are toned and fit and both have this 5lb weight that they feel but no one else can see. And Amy is skinny, too. Lisa, I should have listened to you many moons ago, it's true, and been done. So I am a convert! Listen to Lisa, my friends!!! : )


----------



## HockeyKat

Part 2:

So, I mostly just rocked out to my music, and looked around and soaked it all in.   I didn't run too much, probably 1 out of every 5-7 minutes.   I managed to get my phone running app working for the first time ever (including all the training runs), so that helped.   

I will say, it was a bit cold for me.   I didn't warm up until mile 7-8, and that was with wearing running tights, shorts, a long sleeve tech (thanks Amy!), a sleeveless tech, and gloves.   I threw away my sweatpants at the beginning of the race and my zip-up velour bingo jacket at mile 3 or so.   

I kept running into one girl on the course that I was reassuring over and over that we weren't going to get swept.   Weird, because I thought I would be the one needing reassuring!  

I loved running through the Magic Kingdom.   So awesome!!   I ran most of the way through, just out of joy.    As soon as I made it into the park, I saw Paula's sister and gave her a big sweaty hug (sorry!!)!  

And even better, just outside of the MK, I ran into Liz and her two pacers!!   So it was great, got to walk miles 7/8ish - 13.1, plus the finish line, with friends.   

I will also never forget crossing the finish line... so emotional.   Just getting to the 13 mile marker caused all of us to break into a run!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> And Lisa, Nancy and E need a talking to. They are toned and fit and both have this 5lb weight that they feel but no one else can see. And Amy is skinny, too. Lisa, I should have listened to you many moons ago, it's true, and been done. So I am a convert! Listen to Lisa, my friends!!! : )



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ronda93

HockeyKat said:
			
		

> velour bingo jacket



[Ronda] Wipes off monitor.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> [Ronda] Wipes off monitor.



Haha!!  I bought a $3 velour zip up jacket from Wally-World as my throw away sweatshirt.   My husband took one look and said, you can now fit right in at the bingo parlor... all you need are the matching velour sweatpants.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I was so sad to chuck my throwaways! The pants and shirt and gloves were good to me! I kept the one shirt, the second one. Next time it's a tech shirt and a throwaway!


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee!  Kat!    I have just adored reading your thoughts on the race.  Very emotional for me to read so I can only imagine how it was living it.  I just feel so proud of you all.  It's hard reading all of it - joy and some sadness for me.  But regardless I am so proud and thrilled for a bond/memory you will never ever forget.  And no one can take that away from you.  And Amiee, that last line makes me cry with happiness for you especially.  Lovely.  

Amiee, I feel like I'm missing something.  Why did your hand swell?  I'm so sorry if I missed something in the report or earlier on this thread.  

Erika and Nancy via Jean's Liz (yes you are Jean's Liz   I had to let her steal you - which she did QUITE willlingly  -b/c when talking about the thread once in awhile it gets complicated...so it's no not  "your Liz"....).

Anyway, it's not like I don't understand wanting more or better.  I do.  But for Erika and Nancy I guess I feel like they do everything they need to - Eat healthy/exercise - everything means WITHOUT being a little Polly Perfectionist  and their weight is sticking where it is and they both look fantastic and beautiful.  And they are both strong and fit.  So to me - okay wish a bit I get it to some extent - but give most of your energy to "look at me".  LOOK AT ME PEOPLE!!!!

I am up from last March.  But I learned an important lesson.  Last March I could only focus on where I wasn't and that's wrong.  It's so wrong.  

By the way my bathing suit bottoms - which I adore - were too big to wear last year.  This year for some strange reason fitting perfectly.  So mysterious.  NOT.  

And by the way and when I finish the BL - I'm going to weigh in here until I'm at THAT PLACE. And leave it there.   That place will be when I'm regularly eating consciously and exercising and my weight lands and I feel good.  

In my 20s/30s I just didn't need the scale.  Life changes in the 40s.  What worked before just doesn't work anymore.  And I have to face that fully.  It's time to face that fully.


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay, 

I don't know if I will back on - maybe/maybe not.  Not leaving until Friday but staying at Jean's brothers tomorrow night. 

So excited to see my mom.  Just got them Beach Club (they were orginally at SSR for two nights).  Just now!!!!  I rule the under 7 day free for all.  Rule it!   This is the fourth or fifth time I've scored!

So I don't know how she'll be but I'm so happy to see her.  They've been in Florida since January.  

And my father ADORES the water so he'll love SAB.  Yeah!

Oh and I know all of you know how to relax at WDW.  I was just having fun last night with posting.  I was nutso delirious with my thoughts.  It's like a cold makes one feel like they're on drugs.  

See you when I return guys.  I'll try to come on tonight - I haVen't even thought of packing and we leave in the morning.


----------



## lisaviolet

amykab said:


> Me with tinkerbell and friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Amy I adored this picture.  So cute of you all!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Club (they were orginally at SSR for two nights).  Just now!!!!  I rule the under 7 day free for all.  Rule it!   This is the fourth or fifth time I've scored!



I've scored on that too!!  Isn't it awesome??

Have a great time!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I've scored on that too!!  Isn't it awesome??
> 
> Have a great time!!



Oh yes it is Kat.    People forget about it.  Thanks.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa, I have no clue about the swelling.  Maybe way too much sodium.  I have cankles now, but they are going away.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats on you under 7 day steal.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa!  You have to come back on tonight.  HAVE. TO.  Because I have stuff to say!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Agreed. And I'm in this very sleepy town of old people and need amusement! : )


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa, I have no clue about the swelling.  Maybe way too much sodium.  I have cankles now, but they are going away.



So glad I didn't miss anything.  But wow.  Hmmm.  

Well you know what Amiee about the cankles - I don't care - I have permanent cankles.   I don't know why I'm laughing.   Don't make me mention my parent's legs and my genetic ****y prize.    AGAIN.  

Thanks on the steal.  And I put us on the reservation. To he!! with double booking.   I'm not missing SAB.  I will live in there for three days.  I'll rule that slide and the whirling area.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa!  You have to come back on tonight.  HAVE. TO.  Because I have stuff to say!



  Now go look in the mirror and utilize that LOVELY bravado.  

I came back on to get your address from my PM box.  I must write your wee one.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Agreed. And I'm in this very sleepy town of old people and need amusement! : )



I don't know exactly where you are.  But you are really really near that past "love" of mine/university roommate who screwed me on facebook.  Just sayin'.


----------



## lisaviolet

My Lord.  One can't say b00by.    Oh they have no idea how creative we are!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Race Report!

Ok, you know I hate going out of order for TRs, but since Lisa is leaving and getting impatient (and since everyone else is posting their perspectives), Ill go ahead and do this part and then go back and get back in order.  And you should know that as I write this, I am wearing my tiaraso I can channel the energy of race day!  Ha!

Bad nights sleep.  To be expected.  We had wake-up calls scheduled, but woke up before then anyway.  Everyone was great about getting up, ready, and out the door pretty quickly.  We checked the tempsa balmy 42*.  I was psyched, since that is my preferred running temp.  Everyone else, not so much.  

I have been battling a pulled lateral quad for 2 weeks.  I shouldnt be running, realistically, but there was no way I wasnt going to.  So I just put on an assload of BioFreeze and took ibuprofen and sucked it up.

Finally, we were ready to go.  We met Paula in the lobby and we were on our way.

Got to the parking area without much trouble.  Traffic was there, but moving well.  If there is one thing Disney knows how to do, its move people, right?  So we parked, bundled up, and walked over to check-in.  There were just thousands and thousands of people everywhere.  It was a mob scene.  So we had to come up with a central meeting place since we had to separate to check our bags by last name, etc.  The energy was palpable.  There was music blaring, teams grouped together everywhere, lots of people running in tiaras, full princess costumes, everything you can imagine.

This was not a womens only race.  Yes, it was like 98% women, but there were male runners.  And all of them had a GREAT attitude about running in a womans race.  Many of the men were wearing running skirts!  It was great to see.  And one guy was dressed as The Frog Prince, which I thought was such a great touch.  And there were some Prince Charmings as well.

We got in line at port-a-potty city.  Everyone.  And then when done, we turned around and got on the end of the lines again.  This is just part of race day culture.

It was finally time to head to the corrals.  I had been anxious up to this point.  Just normal pre-race anxietynot at all worried about anyone not finishing or anything like that.  But now that it was here,  I was excited.  I turned to Liz and said, There is nothing like race day!  And I was woo-hooing, etc.  She looked at me like was insane.

The walk to the corrals was LONG.  Maybe half a mile or so.  I mean, it was not big deal, we werent moving fast or anything, but I was surprised by how far it was.  As we approached the corrals, there was one last bank of port-a-potties.  But there were long lines.  Being the hard core endurance athletes that we are, we said screw the port-a-potties and ran around the back side of them and just peed outside.  See?  Totally hard core.  I took this time to shed my blanket.  I was down to only race shorts, race shirt, and a light running jacket.  Like I said, perfect running weather for me.  And I planned to shed the jacket once I started running.  Liz, on the other hand, was wrapped up like Nanook of the North!

At this point, it was time to separate.  We had been assigned to different corrals.  There were 5 corrals lettered A through E.  Usually, A is for the fastest and E is for the walkers and/or those who dont have proof of time of ever having done a race.  We all found out our corral assignments the day before.  I had expected that Nancy, Amy and I would be somewhere in the middle like Corral C and everyone  else to be in E since they were walkers or newbies.  Surprisingly, though, we were all over the place.  I was placed in A with the fasties (still dont know how or why!), Liz and Amy were in C.  Kat, Amiee, and Paula were in D.  And Nancy was in E.  Long story (and this is why I hate writing out of order, but Nancy ended up getting switched to corral A, and dont worry, you WILL be getting that story!).

So the rule is that you can drop to a lower corral if you want to run with a friend, but no one can move up to a higher corral.  So Nancy and I decided that we would drop down to Corral C to be with Liz and Amy decided to drop to Corral D to stick with Paula, Kat, and EE.  It worked out perfectlyeveryone had someone to be with.

Entering the corral, you had to show two different race officials your bib that said which corral you are in, since it is common for people in later corrals to try and jump to an earlier corral.  And for those who are intentionally going to a lower corral, the race officials double check that.  So they kept asking me and Nancyare you dropping down?  So yes, that was another one of our quotables of the weekWe dropped down for our friends!

So at this point, it was me, Nancy and Liz in corral C waiting for the race to begin.  We instantly struck up a conversation with two awesome women there.  We had about half an hour to just stand there before the race began, so we totally bonded with these two.  They were like instant BFFs of all of us.  We found out that they were at the exact same pace as Liz and this was huge.  Nancy and I had both been worried since we were both injured and neither one of us was going to be able to walk as much as Liz was planning.  Running actually felt better than walking.  So once we determined that Liz was going to be in great hands, we all breathed a little easier.

It was fun watching the fireworks go off for each corral start.  Finally, it was our turn!  All 5 of us stayed together for the first half mile or so, and then Nancy and I had to start running.  The pack was THICK.  Lots of people and it was really hard to get up to pace.  Nancy and I ran over to the far left and actually hopped off the road and ran on the grass since we were passing everyone (we should have been in Corral A remember!  With the fasties!)  So, it was lots of on your left,  excuse me, passing on your left for a good 2 miles.  No way I could even put my iPod on.  Too much race traffic and I needed to be able to hear in order to not injure myself or someone else.

Nancys pace is faster than mine, which I knew ahead of time.  So she was in front of me and I was just following her purple back for quite a while, though she was far enough ahead that we werent actually running together or anything.  I just had her in my line of sight.  (Youll have to ask her about her purple throw-aways!)  But I was having a great time chatting it up with all of those around me.  It was such a great race atmosphere!  EVERYONE was happy and polite and chatty!  No competitive nastiness at all.  Refreshing!
As others have said, there was something to see or listen to about every half mile.  Either characters or a float or a band.  Lots of stuff!  It made things so entertaining.  And it was an emotional environment, too, because of the crowds.  There were little girls dressed as princesses holding up signs for their moms.  Men cheering for the various female members of their families and holding up signs, etc.  I found myself getting choked up a lot.

I was cruising along comfortably and it was time to take my jacket off.  I decided to tie it around my waist instead of tossing it, though, since I thought it might be needed after the race (I knew that Liz would still be cold and I thought she might want it).  This proved to make me more comfortable in terms of temps, but it also start to create havoc for me emotionally.

I ran this race, as I do every race, for the National Kidney Foundation.  So I had a bib on my back that had the NKF logo on it and said that I was running for my daughter Kelly.  Thus, when people passed me or were right behind me and could read my tag, they would say wonderful words of encouragement, like Way to go, mom! or Kelly is lucky to have you! and all sorts of beautiful sentiments.  But it made me SO emotional and weepy.  

It was right around this point that I lost sight of Nancy.  So I popped on my iPod and settled into my race.  I was feeling good though I knew that I was going SLOW.  It was crowded enough that I just never could really get up to my race pace.  And this was fine with me.  I noticed that I had been running with the same pack of women for quite a while.  They all had matching shirts, etc. and I would pass them, then they would pass me, etc.  Finally, I asked them what their team was, and it turns out that they were a Costa Rican team.  Didnt speak much English, but they adopted me just the same!  I was in a ton of their team pictures and everything!

Coming in to the Magic Kingdom was, well, magical.  Nothing like it.  I was teary and happy and all of it.  And OMGthe support and the characters!  Tons and tons and tons of characters throughout the MK!  It was awesome.  I stopped for Pluto and considered stopping for some others.  But since none of the others were true favorites of mine, I passed them by.  I never saw Goofy or Chip-n-Dale or Mickey and Minnie.  (Though I know that Amy and Paula saw them.)  Through the castlehammed it up with a BIG SMILE and thumbs up for the camera, and continued out.

The back side of the MK path was narrow and in the direct sun.  So the pack got tighter together making it hard, yet again, to maintain a decent pace.  I was still hanging with the Costa Ricans, though, so it seemed like everyone was having similar issues.

All of a sudden, it seemed like I was going to run over the woman right in front of me.  I realized that she was actually falling back into me.  Literally.  I stopped and caught her.  At first I thought she passed out.  But she screamed my knee!  Sure enough, there was her knee cap, on the side of her leg.  I carried her to the side of the road and put her on the grass.  She looked at me and yelled, Go!  She was hard core.  I left her there knowing how well patrolled the race was.  And sure enough, maybe a minute later I saw the ambulance coming toward us on the service road.  Said a prayer for her and kept chugging along.

The next characters I came upon were Aurora and Prince Phillip.  And since she is my girls favorite (and she was the princess on my bib), I pulled over for another photo op.  Back on the course and at about mile 8.  Feeling ok, but definitely needing BioFreeze.  Saw the med tent, and grabbed two huge handfuls of the goop and slathered it on both legs.  Just past the med tent, I saw yet another hard core runner chick do a quick boot-and-rally.  She pulled over to the side, puked, wiped her mouth with the bottom of her shirt, and got right back on the course.  I am sure she was counting steps to the next water stop, though!

It was also at this time (I thinkit is somewhat of a blur in this part of the race) that I had my Lisa moment.  The wheelchair division started before the runners.  And it was at a point in the race where you can see the earlier runners running back the opposite direction from you.  And so I saw a wheelchair competitor.  And I thought, At least I have legs!  And thought of Lisa and smiled.

Mile 9-10 was where my race started getting difficult.  I was doing fine and had been maintaining a pretty solid 12:00 pace.  And all of a sudden, the running coaches for NKF found me and started to run with me.  I didnt even know this would happen, so it was a nice surprise.  And the first thing they said was,  What do you need?  Just name itwe have food, race fuel, water, meds.what do you need?  I asked from some ibuprofen.  One guy zipped off to get it while the other paced with me.  After I popped some pills, they asked if I wanted them to stay with me for the mile and I said yet.  I think that they re only allowed to jump on for a mile max.  Anyway, he spent the next several minutes just pounding out the statistics about kidney diseasethe number of people who have it, the number of people who die, the amount of money needed for research, etc.  And they both kept saying things like, Remember why you are doing thisyou are doing this for Kelly and on and on and on.  And I totally understand what they were doing.  They were trying to motivate me and keep me focused on the cause, etc.  But it just made me SOB.  I mean I was all out bawling.  Snotty and gross and everything.  Then I made them run and get me tissues!  Ha!  Seriously though, it got in my head and I just lost my pace from there for the rest of the race.  Not that I blame them.  It was just overwhelming.

Once they peeled off, I looked around and noticed that the Costa Ricans were gone.  Sad!  But right next to me was the Harvard Crew Alum runners (they were early 30s).  Yay!  So again, I joined their team for a bit and had fun chatting it up about life in Cambridge, etc.  We compared notes and it was nice.  But they were doing a better pace, so off they went. 

Mile 11and there I wason the ramp that wasnt a hill!  I thought about Nancy and was laughing!  I actually like Mile 11 because at this point, I know that I am going to finish no matter what.

Time to head back into Epcot!  Woot!  More crowds, lots of cheering.  But I was strangely not energized.  Actually, mile 12  13 was my worst mile.  I just couldnt get it going.  Of course, once I saw the 13 sign, I kicked it in gear and ran hard to the finish.  Got my medal and began to look for Nancy. 

Our plan was to double back on to the course so that we could walk Liz in.  I texted Liz and found out that Kat had found her on the course so they were together.  She said they were doing fine and didnt need the escort.  At this time I also got a text from Amy and she filled me in on how she, EE, and Paula were doing.  She didnt know where Kat was, though, so I was glad to be able to tell her that everyone was accounted for and no one was alone.

Got in line for the official photo, saw another girl puking, found Nancy and she and I both had our pics taken.  Then it was time for a massage since I didnt need to double back for Liz and Kat.

After the massage, well, lets just say that things got interesting for me and Nancy!  But that is another part of the story!


----------



## adsrtw

Loved living the race through your eyes E.  I'm crying along with you.  

The medical staff rocked!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Much of my story is the same as Erikas...

Up in the middle of the freakin' night. 3:30.  Do you realize just how hard it is to mobilize a group of 6 groggy "why the he!! are we doing this" women at 3:30?   Everyone had packed their bags the night before, but that didn't stop me from having my own personal freak out. Several times over.  I was going over and over my list of stuff making sure every last thing I needed was packed.

I'm dressed in my oh-so-lovely heather purple sweat pants and matching sweatshirt.  I feel like a moldy grape. (I think Amy may have photos?)

I pee one last time before we leave.

We make our way to Epcot parking lot and as we head to where the "action" is, the excitement in the air is palatable.  Thousands upon thousands of crazy people in the dead of night ready to run.  It was then that I realized we had totally missed the boat.  Team Goddess so needed a flag and a standard bearer.  Like one of those foreign tourist groups.   We pick a place to meet after checking our bags.  Kat has left hers in the car, so no need for her to check a bag.  The tents are alphabetical by last name.  We get in lines, and it's not long before we realize that once you go thru the tent to check your bag, they don't let you back out.  You are now on the athletes only side.  Except Kat, who is waiting for us at our meeting spot.

I tell the rest of the gals to stay put, I'm going after Kat.  And for the first of what would turn into MANY times that day, I jumped fences and broke thru barriers to get somewhere I clearly wasn't supposed to be.  Only to discover that Kat is GONE. I yelled her name.  loud. and a LOT.  People were looking at me.  I duck back thru the barriers and fences to get back to my team.  My cell phone is in my checked bag.  Maybe someone with a phone can call her.  But alas, there is Kat coming thru the tent to meet us.  Crisis #1 averted.

We do indeed get in the port-a-potty lines.  I pee. Twice.  We make the walk down the paved pathway to the highway where the start corrals were.

Right there, in the middle of everything, was the Banana Of Death.  (for those of you not aware, Erika is highly allergic to bananas).  It's on the ground just waiting to trip her.  I tell her if she wants a fast race, she can have one.  I'll just chase her the whole way with the banana  ahhh...what are friends for!

We see the porta-potty line up just before the start corrals.  Skipping that I duck behind.  I decide to take off the fabulously hideous sweat pants at this point.

I pee again. (this is the 5th time.  And it's only about 5:30 am).

As Erika has said, we have to go thru several check points to get into the corrals.  We split as a group - Erika, Liz & I headed for "C" (Yes, I drop back for my friends!), the others to "D".  Now, the corral assignment is on the upper left hand corner of the race bib. Because we all had sweatshirts, etc on, we had to lift our shirts to show the security folks the bib & corral placement.  We show guy #1, we're cleared thru.  Guy #2 has a trickier job, because here 2 lines are merging.  Erika and Liz flash their bibs and are waved thru.  I try to flash mine, but Security guy is attempting to check the women coming from the other direction.  The following converstation ensued.

Security: I need to see your bib
random lady: <looks blankly away, not looking man in the eye> lifts shirt ever so slightly so that the bottom corner of the bib is exposed.
Security:  Ma'am, I need to see your WHOLE bib
lady: <doesn't flinch>
me: 'scuse me.  He needs to see your bib
lady: <no reaction>
security: <looking at me> No, you can't go anywhere until I'm done with HER.
me: LADY.  Would you just lift your shirt so he can see your freakin' BIB.
lady: <lifts shirt a tad higher so that 1/2 of her number is exposed>
security: <aggrevated now> Listen lady.  You HAVE to lift your shirt.  I can't lift it for you.
me:< COMPLETELY annoyed, and afraid I'll lose sight of my friends in the corral>  I CAN LIFT YOUR SHIRT FOR YOU.  And I do.  I grab right hold of her shirt and hoist it up to reveal "CORRAL E". See yah.  You are outta here 
security: thank you.  You're clear to go.


We wait, chat it up with fun people and finally it's our turn to start.  We are maybe 5 minutes into it.  maybe?  And I turn to Erika.  "I have to pee"   I so wish I was kidding.  But I made myself wait until the first set of port-a-potties at about mile 2 or just before that.

We were only about 1/2 mile in and I was already regretting that I had chosen to not carry either my camera or my phone.  The entertainment along the way was amazing.  I would have totally taken pictures.

So many people.  So much great energy. The sheer joy that I felt in people as we trotted along the highway was fabulous.  And the thunderous roar of the spectators along the way, most especially in Magic Kingdom was completely energizing.

<btw I stopped in Tomorrow Land, right outside Cosmic Rays to pee>

Coming out of MK and down the narrow roadway towards Grand Floridian is somewhat of a let down.  It's right around mile 7 there and I finally pull out my music and plug myself in.  I crank along until mile 8 when all of a sudden everything falls apart.  My right hamstring that I've been nursing is done. Done. And my left hip flexor that had finally healed was *talking loudly* to me.  But, just as I wondered how I was going to finish I saw before me an angel.  A volunteer with a gallon jug of Bio-Freeze.  "HIT ME", I laugh and she gave me this huge gob of bio-freeze that I slathered on my problem spots.  Instant relief.  Good to go for a while.

Until mile 10, when I pulled off at the next opportunity to pee. again. Clearly I had done my job and hydrated.

Approaching another "Florida Hill" (on ramp!) at mile 11 I hear from behind me "WAY TO GO TEAM GODDESS".  It's a fellow WISHer. She told me her name, but unfortunately I've forgotten.  We exchange pleasantries, and "way to go's" and I'm on my way. To the "LISA HILL".  That last over pass just before mile 12.  Where I laughed all the way up saying "at least I've got legs" under my breath.  Heck. My music was blasting in my ears at that point.  I probably said it right out loud 

Coming into Epcot, Shania Twain came on.  "Man, I Feel Like A Woman".  Such an appropriate song for the moment.  I cruise thru Epcot and rounding the corner right at the 13 mile mark I had to pull the ear buds out.  There was the most amazing Gospel Choir singing.  It literally brought tears to my eyes and took my breath for a moment.  Choking back a bit, I re-compose myself, laugh again at the thought that "this IS my finishing sprint pace" and make it across the line.

I was done. 

But that's where the REAL story begins.....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy so totally busted that woman trying to jump corrals!  It was awesome!

Reading Nancy's report made me remember some other items, too.  Like, after my massage, I had to get my bag from bag check and the line was around the corner.  Super long.  So Nancy said she would jump in my line while I was getting rubbed down and then by the time I was done with the massage, she should be near the front of the line.  See?  Efficient, we are!  So I come out of massage with my mylar (because I am HARD CORE) and look for Nancy in the line.  I can't find her so I call.  And she tells me where she is in line and I'm like, that is exactly where I am.  Yes, we are literally like 5 feet away from each other.  And this seemed to happen A LOT to us.   

But like Nancy and I both said...this is where the really story begins!  Ha!


----------



## adsrtw

Love it Nancy.  

E and Nancy- I can't wait to hear the rest of the story!  Rules are meant to be bent for our advantage.


----------



## poppinspal

E- Your report on the race reminds me why I've loved doing the Tower of Terror the past three years. (Well the first year I might not have loved it but really liked it.) Disney does a great job with entertainment which is amazing. I also find that people are really chatty and friendly at Disney races more then at any others. I've met some of the nicest people while running. 

All the talk about the off ramps make me laugh. My first Tower of Terror I thought I'd have no problem... running in Florida couldn't be like running in my town which is mostly all hills. Yup I'll take hills over off ramps thank you. 

I love the race reports, just reading them makes me all emotional and I wasn't even there. I can only imagine how it was for all of you. You guys rock, I'm so fortunate I stumbled my way into this group.


----------



## poppinspal

And I'm about to go to bed because I am getting sick but I thought I'd share a picture of me indulging tonight. My brother's best friend (who we consider part of our family because he is always with us for holidays and vacations) is on a 17 day break from the Marines. My whole family took him out for dinner at Texas Roadhouse and I gave in and got myself a little drink. Nothing cures an illness or long day with the kids like a margarita. 






(and my hair is still wet from running and showering right before dinner!)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Official race pics are available!

Here are some of mine (hamming it up for the camera in every shot!)--
















Me and Nancy at the Finish--


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> And I'm about to go to bed because I am getting sick but I thought I'd share a picture of me indulging tonight. My brother's best friend (who we consider part of our family because he is always with us for holidays and vacations) is on a 17 day break from the Marines. My whole family took him out for dinner at Texas Roadhouse and I gave in and got myself a little drink. Nothing cures an illness or long day with the kids like a margarita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and my hair is still wet from running and showering right before dinner!)



So cute Megan.  

Erka and Nancy - loved it.  

I want to say more but it's ten something and I haven't even started packing.   And I'm so sick.  Frustrated why I haven't even started.  

I wanted to get the house on the market before we left and I haven't.  That is irritating me.  Ignore me.  

But a couple of things.  One, I HAD NO IDEA that people talk during races.  No idea.  What a shock for me.  Honestly.  

Erika - I'm glad those NKF people touched you emotionally but it is wrong that I would have wanted to take them down.  Is it?  I am nasty when people talk to me when I'm exercising.  NASTY.  OMG.  I don't know how you did that.  I know they meant the best - but just sayin'.   

The look Liz gave you!!!!  I would have loved that on film.  

And I wonder - with the emotional parts of racing - whether I would be a puddle by mile two.  

Nancy -   Oh Nancy.    My Nancy.    I am sitting here in shock that you did that with the woman.  I LOVE IT!  I don't think I could have done that.  It was the right thing to do.  But holy cow Nancy.  There is a Nancy I don't even know.  Pants off in the car.  Laughing.  Pulling at her shirt.  Laughing.  I'm loving this Nancy.  

The behind the portapotties (my head hurts from typing that ) Jean pees outside all the time.  It's like a sport for her.  She did it on the way home this week.  Well not all the time. I exagerate.  But if it's necessary - it's necessary.   Athletes will do whatever they need to do.  Kind of reminds me of the toilets I had to suffer through in Japan.  

I have so much more to comment on but I must go.  

Can't wait to hear more when I return......

*Kelly - can't wait to hear about work.   *


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh Lord Erika.  I'm 43 this year.    I can't friggin' see the pictures.  I WANT to see the pictures.  Bigger?


----------



## lisaviolet

And hammin' it up for the camera.  I wonder which offspring you passed that trait off to?


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Agreed. And I'm in this very sleepy town of old people and need amusement! : )



Boynton Beach?  Just avoiding packing and making a game out of this...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

BIG SCORE!

Just read this in the NY Times:

New research suggests that women who regularly consume moderate amounts of alcohol are less likely to gain weight and are at lower risk for obesity than nondrinkers.


Bottoms up, babes!


----------



## lisaviolet

Yeah heard that the other day.  Gdod news.  I would drink every day if it wasn't for my rosacea.  Fine news.  It's probably the relaxation and joy factor.  

Finished throwing things into my carry-on.  Done.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies!

I am so inspired by your stories, you accomplishments, the purpose that drives you to do it. I wept when I read your post. 
Thank you so so very much for inspireing me, its just amazing to read. And to think, you all have come together like this from a web site, message board. OMG, just amazing, 
Thank You!


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I am so inspired by your stories, you accomplishments, the purpose that drives you to do it. I wept when I read your post.
> Thank you so so very much for inspireing me, its just amazing to read. And to think, you all have come together like this from a web site, message board. OMG, just amazing,
> Thank You!



Hi Jo.  

Amiee, I couldn't get to sleep last night.  I came on to say that I was worried about the hand swelling.  I'm sure it's nothing but you know something to check about.  Okay, I'm being a mother.    But it sat with me Amiee.  

 to all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*ok.  Backing up a bit to catch up.*



Ronda93 said:


> If you were eight, what would you want on your iPod?



*Anything that has been re-mixed by Kidz Bop is probably a safe bet*



HockeyKat said:


> I will never forget Nancy singing Love in an Elevator at the top of her lungs on Space Mountain.   I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe.



* I *told* you that I sing on every ride  I laughed so hard my stomach cramped up. so fun.*



adsrtw said:


> Massage was beautiful.  The excess water is starting to come off too.



*I've been a bit concerned about all that swelling.  Is it all gone yet?*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Yes, the song was super special. Great pick, E. And I loved that they did shout-outs to us and played Born to Run!



*that was so much fun.  Remember how tired I was?  And that I wanted to leave after every song, but then they'd play something else and I couldn't stop singing! *



3DisneyKids said:


> Liz was like, you are both so funny.  Because you are totally fit and in great shape and think that you are still 31.  Total denial about how fit and thin you are and total denial about your age!
> 
> *Total and complete denial.  I'll admit it, it's true.*
> 
> OMG, remember how I had a sparkly a$$ all through MK?  My take on it--it's big enough, so I might as well decorate it!



* I had forgotten that. Butt bling. *



adsrtw said:


> Kat - the surprise.  Yes, it was fantastic.  The look on your face!  It's etched in my memory.
> 
> Lisa - I so wish you could have been there!



*WORD!*



HockeyKat said:


> I also loved the bling glory that we got everywhere.



*Glory Wh0res.  And Amy scored a free Dole Whip!*



Ronda93 said:


> [Ronda] Wipes off monitor.







SeptemberGirl said:


> Also, we know now...no going through the tents until we all finish! : ) So less bad lying karma on Nancy and Erika!
> 
> *yes.  Very long story. It will come out soon though*
> 
> And Lisa, Nancy and E need a talking to. They are toned and fit and both have this 5lb weight that they feel but no one else can see. And Amy is skinny, too. Lisa, I should have listened to you many moons ago, it's true, and been done. So I am a convert! Listen to Lisa, my friends!!! : )



*<blushes>. Thanks Liz. I thought everyone looked fabulous!  Although it took me a minute to recognize EE with the blonde hair!*



lisaviolet said:


> everything means WITHOUT being a little Polly Perfectionist
> 
> *Polly Perfectionist?  *
> 
> That place will be when I'm regularly eating consciously and exercising and my weight lands and I feel good.



*That's the place I've been striving for as well.  We'll find it. I know we will.   Have a wonderful trip, Lisa!!!! *


----------



## adsrtw

lisaviolet said:


> Hi Jo.
> 
> Amiee, I couldn't get to sleep last night.  I came on to say that I was worried about the hand swelling.  I'm sure it's nothing but you know something to check about.  Okay, I'm being a mother.    But it sat with me Amiee.
> 
> to all.



Thanks for the thoughts.  Its not bad at all anymore.  Hand swelling is gone and I lost 4 lbs yesterday.  Feet are still swollen, but I think the massage helped.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

****We interrupt this thread for the following public service announcement***
​*
*Today is World Kidney Day! 


In 1950, when the National Kidney Foundation (NKF) was founded, people with kidney failure had little hope or available treatments: there was no dialysis or transplants, which meant they simply died.  And while great strides have been made, the scope of kidney disease continues to grow: 26 million Americans--1 in 9--have chronic kidney disease. More than 367,000 currently depend on dialysis for survival. More than 83,000 are on the waiting list for a kidney transplant. Every two hours, one person waiting for a kidney dies. *

*I am not asking you to contribute to anything, as I know we all have our own charities that we support for our own individual and family reasons.  However, I would ask that you take a moment out of your day today to stop and say a prayer for my daughter Kelly and everyone else who battles kidney disease on a daily basis.  A quick prayer or kind thought takes virtually no time and costs no money--but can have a huge impact.  Thanks!*


****I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.***​*


----------



## adsrtw

That's an awesome reminder.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Erika, I do pray for your daughter as well as every child.
Thanks for the post


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Remember when some random clueless man looked at our medals and asked " you guys RAN a 1/2 mile?!?!"   and I was like "yeah.  and then we reached the START LINE and ran 13 more" 

<sigh> those were good times.*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

I am absolutely LOVING the race reports and photos - keep them coming! 
I am so proud of each and every one of you! Its fun reading about the race from different perspectives too!

WORK - I am loving it! Its so different to anything I have done before, its manic busy, hard work, im learning so much, great!



3DisneyKids said:


> ****We interrupt this thread for the following public service announcement***
> ​*
> *Today is World Kidney Day!
> 
> 
> In 1950, when the National Kidney Foundation (NKF) was founded, people with kidney failure had little hope or available treatments: there was no dialysis or transplants, which meant they simply died.  And while great strides have been made, the scope of kidney disease continues to grow: 26 million Americans--1 in 9--have chronic kidney disease. More than 367,000 currently depend on dialysis for survival. More than 83,000 are on the waiting list for a kidney transplant. Every two hours, one person waiting for a kidney dies. *
> 
> *I am not asking you to contribute to anything, as I know we all have our own charities that we support for our own individual and family reasons.  However, I would ask that you take a moment out of your day today to stop and say a prayer for my daughter Kelly and everyone else who battles kidney disease on a daily basis.  A quick prayer or kind thought takes virtually no time and costs no money--but can have a huge impact.  Thanks!*
> 
> 
> ****I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.***​*



This is an awesome reminder Erika! I think about Kelly often (well we do share a name!) 

And in other news - DH and I are going to be an Uncle and Aunt. Yes, my brother in law (DH's youngest brother, 23 years old) is having a baby with his married girlfriend. Its an interesting time to say the least! We only found out about his girlfriend by accident really - she works with my BFF! Long story!

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> WORK - I am loving it! Its so different to anything I have done before, its manic busy, hard work, im learning so much, great!
> 
> *Ok.  LOVE that you are loving work.*
> 
> 
> And in other news - DH and I are going to be an Uncle and Aunt. Yes, my brother in law (DH's youngest brother, 23 years old) is having a baby with his married girlfriend. Its an interesting time to say the least! We only found out about his girlfriend by accident really - she works with my BFF! Long story!



*wait. WHAT?  BIL (I get that) Baby (I get that too) Girlfriend (I get that as well....) but...married? Are you saying THEY are having a baby and SHE is married to someone else?

Oh yeah.  There's definitely a story there  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yeah, what Nancy said.  There must be a story there somewhere! 

Kelly--so glad you love your new job!  Awesome!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Momentum!

Ok team, we have some serious momentum going right now.  For all of us.  Ronda has another Half coming up, a bunch of just completed the Half, Megan and Jo both have races coming up--we need to keep this momentum going!

I smell a challenge in the air...anyone?


----------



## HockeyKat

I need to find the next thing to conquer... a new goal.  Any ideas?


----------



## adsrtw

Yes.  Need a challenge.


----------



## amykab

Everytime I sit down to write up a TR or RR I get all teary. 
All I can say is that I am so so lucky to have met all of these awesome women. The whole experience has profoundly affected me.

At some point I think I'm going to try and post my post race bling shot from the Minnie in may 08 with the one from the princess. I think its about the best before and after picture set I have. 

I've been showing off my bling at work. Everyone wants to see it. And it did get me a free dole whip at Poly on my way out on Monday. 

Kat-remember when when we thought it was freaking hilarious that you couldn't find your pajamas on sunday night? We are lucky EE didn't kill us!!! 

Next up for me is working on my 5k pace and toning. I swear I'm done with long distance for awhile.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa, if you check in, I'm in Jensen Beach. I'll gladly beat up that "friend".  

Kelly. Yay on work. Omg on the marries baby mama. Story!!!

Jo.  I find it amazing that we met on this thread, too!  So special. 

Meg. You are adorable!!!

Challenge.  Hmm.  Something that keeps us going but that we can all do, no matter our level?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Amy--I am so with you.  That is my goal as well. 

I have to put distance on the shelf for a while.  For a few reasons.  (1)  I don't lose as well when I am training for distance and I really want to just take these last few pounds off; (2) I injure myself when I train for distance!  It would be nice to not be in pain for a while; and (3)  I really want to work on my pace.  Prior to starting to train for the Half, I was getting fairly consistent with a 9:30 pace.  I was up to a mile at that pace.  I would like to stretch that out to be my 5k pace.

But it's HARD!  Like, you spend all this time working up to these amazing distances and then to just let it all go...ugh!  Painful!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Challenge? Im in!

Yes my first race (I know a 5K is nothing to what you endurance athletes can do ) But its April 3rd. My Goal is to jog the whole thing, Right now outside I can jog 2 miles straight. This weekend I am going to see how much further I can go. 

Before I found your thread, I was looking for help with my goal of doing the 1/2 2011. As you know because of my Dad I realized I needed to get it together. Now reading your TR's I am picturing myself doing every step. I know I will so cry in the MK and Ball My Eyes Out at that finish line of the 2011 1/2. So thank you so much, cuz there are day's that I think OMG, No Way, who am I kidding, my legs want to crumble with 2 miles, how on earth am I going to do 3, let alone 13.1.

Also with the advise of Lisa and Kelly I am on face book under Cant Wait if you want to see what I look like i have posted a few pics from our trip to WDW fall 09. All of you are Gorgeous!!


----------



## adsrtw

I was down for the count Amy.  Heard you and Kat, but couldn't comprehend what was going on.


----------



## goofyfan-12

I am home!!!!

What a blast this trip has been!!!!   

I have a ton of reading to do to catch up here and then a ton of posting to do to get you all caught up on what was going on in my head during the trip and the race.

All in all it was fabulous and I got my bling!!!!  So much to say and I don't know where to start so hang in there and I will get a proper post out at somepoint tonight!


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> And Donna   - although we have never met I believe she's really trying hard to steal my cutie's title.     In fact, I would love to see childhood pics of those two sisters.  Sugar sweet cute I bet.  So Ms. Paula - when you get back  - since I will never ever see one of Jesse.



I'll see what I can dig up for you my friend.  Safe travels!!!



DISNEY4XMAS said:


> Hi Liz! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hey nancy!
> 
> 
> Paula u look FAN FREAKIN TASTIC!
> Ok keep posting PICS I am so jealous! You guys all looked like you had a great time! I was telling everyone at work about it! Of course telling them I was really jealous that you were all together and again I was stuck in NY state!
> 
> Hi everyone!!!!!!



Steph - welcome back!!!!!  Thanks for the kind words!  I still only see the difference in me in pics so it has been quite the trip looking at them all.

Ronda - How is Sue's mom doing?

Meg - Hockey still going well?

Kelly - details on the new job?  How is it going?

Jo - Don't let life get to you!  We are here for comic relief you know.

OK - next up quick trip report and then the race report.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo - Don't let life get to you!  We are here for comic relief you know.
> 
> .



Liz, Congrats on your BLING!! And with a very big thanks to you ladies I am learning to not let life get to me, rather, LIVE LIFE!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, glad you enjoying your new job!!

Paula, welcome back to reality with the rest of us!!  




amykab said:


> Everytime I sit down to write up a TR or RR I get all teary.
> All I can say is that I am so so lucky to have met all of these awesome women. The whole experience has profoundly affected me.
> 
> At some point I think I'm going to try and post my post race bling shot from the Minnie in may 08 with the one from the princess. I think its about the best before and after picture set I have.
> 
> I've been showing off my bling at work. Everyone wants to see it. And it did get me a free dole whip at Poly on my way out on Monday.
> 
> Kat-remember when when we thought it was freaking hilarious that you couldn't find your pajamas on sunday night? We are lucky EE didn't kill us!!!
> 
> Next up for me is working on my 5k pace and toning. I swear I'm done with long distance for awhile.



I completely agree.  This experience has affected me way more than I thought it would, on many levels.   It still hasn't all sunk in.

Haha!!  I will never forget that.   EE, sorry!!  We just couldn't stop laughing.   I even tried to go in another room and compose myself, and it didn't work.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Challenge.  Hmm.  Something that keeps us going but that we can all do, no matter our level?



Definitely.


I think that my goal might be to be able to run a whole 5K.  Not just 1 min here or there, but actually jog/run the whole 3.106 miles.  

I also have weight loss goals but since so far I have been doing fine with exercise, water, and calorie goals, I am sticking with those.   

I need to find a 5K to sign up for.  There is one here in August that I usually do, but that is likely too far away.


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, you deserve your own post.

I am so glad that you found us and that we can help.   Somehow it is a lot easier when you know that you aren't alone.  

I know that you will rock your race!!


----------



## adsrtw

I almost wish I would have woke up to share in the laughter.  I was so tired that night!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Momentum!
> 
> Ok team, we have some serious momentum going right now.  For all of us.  Ronda has another Half coming up, a bunch of just completed the Half, Megan and Jo both have races coming up--we need to keep this momentum going!
> 
> I smell a challenge in the air...anyone?



*oh, yeah.  You know I'm in.  Bring it. 

hey. remember when I threw down on Erika on TSM? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

EE - love your signature!


----------



## adsrtw

Yeah, I needed to make it post-race appropriate.  Wow, do I remember TSM!


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *oh, yeah.  You know I'm in.  Bring it.
> 
> hey. remember when I threw down on Erika on TSM? *



Nancy - have you gotten over the stress that was TSM yet?


----------



## adsrtw

Toe Update - It's ugly and hurts worse than it did post race.  I have it wrapped so my shoes don't bother it.    

Swelling Update - almost back to normal.  I will be so glad when I stop having a restroom stop every 20 mins or so.    Didn't need a water pill to get rid of it either!

Pinkness Update - Can you say tan?

I am so ready to get out there again.  Ready to take on the world.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Race report time!!!!

Wake up at 3:00 shocked that I actually slept that night.  Quick shower, get dressed and head out to the lobby to meet the gang.  Packed my oatmeal so I can eat it in the car and we are off.  E is right in that Disney knows how to move people because we are in the parking lot in no time thanks to Kat and her FJ and EE and her Borrego.  Everyone starts bundling up since it is cool out.  I had bought gloves at DD on Thursday and was soooo happy to have them.  My heavy sweatshirt did the trick to keep me warm and my bondi band (thanks E) keeps my ears warm so I am good to go.  Off to check our bags and get this party started.  

I am amazed at the sheer number of port a johns that are there.  It was an impressive sight.  We all get in line, do our thing and then it is off to the corrals.  Oy  what a hike just to get there, but we make it.  At this point, I am pumped and ready to go.  I am feeling good about the race  no nerves, just good vibes.  Amy, Amiee, Kat and I are off to Corral D and thanks to Kat, we position ourselves towards the front and wait.  Hats off to the ladies who dropped tro in the median to pee because that was a long wait.  Soon, the Fairy Godmother sends us on our way.  What an amazing feeling crossing that start line.  In my head, I kept thinking I trained for this now all you have to do is settle in, enjoy the race and get to the darned finish line before the sweepers.  

At the start - bundled up....





Kat takes off and Amy, Amiee and I settle in for the first mile.  EE stops at the first set of port a johns and tells Amy and I to keep going.  Our pace is good (so Amys Garmin tells us) and we are off.  The temp is starting to warm with the sun rise and soon my sweatshirt is unzipped and later, hanging off my shoulders.  We are on the march towards MK and encounter Pirates, Heros, race car drivers, DJs and bands along the way.  Soon we cross the parking gates for MK.  I cant believe I am here at this point.  We continue on towards the Contemporary and then to the Florida Hill which still cracks me up.  Compared to my Adirondacks, this hill is nothing, but the DJ on the other end congratulates us all for climbing Floridas biggest hill and soon Space Mountain is in sight.  











We take a left into a backstage area and there are cast members cheering us on.  Then it was through a gate and onto Main Street.  I hear my sister yell my name and I run over for a quick hug from my folks, drop my sweatshirt off with them, snap a few pics, shed a few tears of joy and then it is off to the castle.  We see Chip and Dale in Tomorrowland and stop for a pic.  A quick potty break near Merchants of Venus and then it is on to the Castle.  Mickey and Minnie are waiting behind the castle and Amy and I stop for pics.  She then tells me about the photographers at the bottom of the castle ramp and I am ready for them.  We get our pics taken with the castle behind us and it is off for the return trip to Epcot.  Through Frontierland and another backstage area where we meet up with EE who tells us about her ordeal with the medics and the swollen hand.  She tells us to keep going and we keep her in our sights to be sure that she is all right.  











We are back on the main road alongside the golf course.  I am fascinated by the golf course being the golf nut that I am and we stop along the way for a few photos.  Looking back that golf course kept me going for that mile and a half since there was a huge let down after going through MK.  We see the pirates and the heroes again along with some bands.  I loved reading the signs that people had made to support their loved ones.  Seeing a 5 year old hold up a sign that says Run Mommy Run does me in for a bit.  Too cute!






We start round the first ramp towards Epcot and the Green Army Men from Toy Story are waiting for us.  The drill sergeant is barking out his orders and keeping us all in good spirits.  






At this point, I start noticing some of the Team in Training coaches circling the troops.  What an inspiration they are to their team members.  I know I got some extra oomph listening to them.  We turn up the last ramp, say hi to Tinkerbell and the gang and we are off to Epcot.  There is a Dixieland band playing just outside the gate to Epcot.  They were playing When the Saints go Marching in when I went by.  I lost it at that point because that is my moms ring tone in honor of my sisters college alma maters basketball team so somehow this just fits with me.  

We get into Epcot and Amy tells me that she is going to start upping her pace to pick people off and finish earlier.  I am right behind her and our bobbing and weaving begins.  We see EE and she is not far behind us.  We hit the 13 mile marker and break out into a full on run to the finish line where Nancy and Erika are waiting for us with big hugs and lots of tears.  I pretty much bawled my way through the last mile at Epcot and didnt stop for the next half hour.  All I could think of was you did it.  You crossed the line before the sweepers did and soon I had this most amazing medal around my neck.  Then in true Disney fashion, they know how to move us out of there.  Grabbed some drinks, my bag and then headed to the G for goddess family tent to meet up with the rest of the gang and eventually my family. 

What an amazing experience.  I still cant quite believe we accomplished it, but we did.  I can say I finished a ½ marathon and no one will ever be able to take that away from me.  

Amy  Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  Words cant express how much it meant to have someone nearby to share this with.  From your experience of having done this before to just having someone to chat with, this ½ marathon experience would not have been the same without you by my side.

EE  I know we got separated for a while, but we never lost sight of each other.  It was awesome to share this with you.

Nancy  you may have looked a little like Barney at the beginning, but you were definitely and angel to me at the finish line.  I will never forget that hug  ever!

E  for all the words of encouragement, of support and of empowerment  I owe you more than I can repay.  This experience has truly been life changing for me and I hope you know you had a hand in that.

Kat  My reality check buddy  we did it!  Thanks for the rides, the ear to vent to and the reminders to relax, the next beer is on me.

Liz  Thanks for teaching me about the gift of strength.  We are worth it dam it so we deserve what we get.  For my tiara that I think of you when I see it, I know I am a goddess!

To all of the supporters who were there with us in spirit  you guys are the best!  Knowing you is an honor.  

So  enough mushy stuff.  Whats next?  Bike race anyone?


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Toe Update - It's ugly and hurts worse than it did post race.  I have it wrapped so my shoes don't bother it.
> 
> Swelling Update - almost back to normal.  I will be so glad when I stop having a restroom stop every 20 mins or so.    Didn't need a water pill to get rid of it either!
> 
> Pinkness Update - Can you say tan?
> 
> I am so ready to get out there again.  Ready to take on the world.



EE - glad to hear that the swelling is going down.  You had me worried!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lots to comment on Paula's race report, but the first thing I want to say is...

YES, Amy is definitely Coach of the Year!


----------



## goofyfan-12

3disneykids said:


> lots to comment on paula's race report, but the first thing i want to say is...
> 
> Yes, amy is definitely coach of the year!



word!!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Just got home from hockey... I just need to have a poor me moment then I'll be done. Tonight we were super low on people so one of the guys in the pick up game before us asked to play. Even with him there was only one sub per side. This new guy was about six feet tall and twice my weight. He was coming down the ice towards me and I went to make a play for the puck and... well he hit me. We play no checking but we still bump a little but this was more then a little. I'm proud to say that I stayed on my feet and he landed on the ice. (Oh AND I had the puck too.) But he was still so much bigger then me and my body immediately was screaming at me. My whole body hurts and not like post workout sore type stuff. In retrospect I should have been more careful around this guy because I knew he wasn't that good and players like that can be more aggressive when playing with better players. I'm just so upset and I'm not sure why. I think part of it is I'm like two days away from my first race of the season and like a week from starting my half training and I don't want to be in pain because of a stupid hit but here I am laying in bed wishing I could wrap ice around my whole body. Ugh 


I'm sorry to put that all here, I needed to get that out. I will definitely respond to everyone when I've relaxed a bit, maybe in the morning.


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> Just got home from hockey... I just need to have a poor me moment then I'll be done. Tonight we were super low on people so one of the guys in the pick up game before us asked to play. Even with him there was only one sub per side. This new guy was about six feet tall and twice my weight. He was coming down the ice towards me and I went to make a play for the puck and... well he hit me. We play no checking but we still bump a little but this was more then a little. I'm proud to say that I stayed on my feet and he landed on the ice. (Oh AND I had the puck too.) But he was still so much bigger then me and my body immediately was screaming at me. My whole body hurts and not like post workout sore type stuff. In retrospect I should have been more careful around this guy because I knew he wasn't that good and players like that can be more aggressive when playing with better players. I'm just so upset and I'm not sure why. I think part of it is I'm like two days away from my first race of the season and like a week from starting my half training and I don't want to be in pain because of a stupid hit but here I am laying in bed wishing I could wrap ice around my whole body. Ugh
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to put that all here, I needed to get that out. I will definitely respond to everyone when I've relaxed a bit, maybe in the morning.



Meg - feel better!  Doesn't this guy know that we are in training and don't need any setbacks?  Congrats for taking him down though.  He deserved it!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, you deserve your own post.
> 
> I am so glad that you found us and that we can help.   Somehow it is a lot easier when you know that you aren't alone.
> 
> I know that you will rock your race!!



Kat, Thank You~~


Paula, sorry about my post, I just saw that I typed Liz instead of your name. Sorry about that. 
I love reading your story. Thank you for sharing. What am amazing life changing event for all of you. You all are wonderful!

Meg, Sorry about the yucky guy, I bet he is one of those types, that got all mad that he was playing with a girl and she is better than him. Hope you feel better, what race do you have this weekend?

Kelly, Glad you love the new job,  I am happy things have worked out for you. 

EE, Glad your hand is better, sorry about your toe

Lisa, E, Nancy, Liz Hope you all are well and guess what......


ITS FRIGGEN FRIDAY!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> We are back on the main road alongside the golf course.  I am fascinated by the golf course being the golf nut that I am and we stop along the way for a few photos.
> 
> *Erika and I both had the same reaction to this.  "WHAT?  There was a GOLF COURSE?"   Neither of us even noticed a golf course.  As we were leaving MK on Monday we were trying to figure out just exactly where it was *
> 
> We get into Epcot and Amy tells me that she is going to start upping her pace to pick people off and finish earlier.
> 
> * "picking people off"  Goddess style, of course.*
> 
> 
> What an amazing experience.  I still cant quite believe we accomplished it, but we did.  I can say I finished a ½ marathon and no one will ever be able to take that away from me.
> 
> *WORD!*
> 
> So  enough mushy stuff.  Whats next?  Bike race anyone?



*I'm fascinated by the thought of the I-did-a-ride.  I need to look that up.  But YES.  We should find a ride to do!*




poppinspal said:


> This new guy was about six feet tall and twice my weight. He was coming down the ice towards me and I went to make a play for the puck and... well he hit me.



*OUCH   How's your body feeling this morning?


Seth comes home for break today  And I am officially in costume hades. *


----------



## HockeyKat

Paula, LOVED your race report!!

I am not a biker but hmm... are there bike/run relays?  Albany to RDU is super cheap on SW, generally.  

Amy is definitely coach of the year!


Meg, sorry about the hit.  I know exactly what you mean.  


I am in meeting hell today... back to it, sigh.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just could not sit at my desk any more, so I just went for a 15 min power walk and BOY do I feel GREAT!! 

Back to Quckbooks!


----------



## HockeyKat

Did I mention that I only gained 1.8 lbs on this trip?  And that is a Wed AM weigh-in before rehydrating, dropping bloat weight, etc.  

I am hopeful that they will be gone by my Mon AM weighin.  Which means, I more than hit my goal... I was planning on a 3-5 lb net weight gain from this trip.   


Great day so far, just had an incredibly positive meeting with my boss.   Happy!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ok, so I don't have much love for doing Quickbooks today, 


I am trying to see if I have my activity point correct. 
Online I pick, jog/walk (jogging less than 10 min).  After 30 mins I get 2 points, BUT I job more than 10 min. What should I enter???

Lisa, I think your the pro at this, How do I enter my activity points?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Did I mention that I only gained 1.8 lbs on this trip?  And that is a Wed AM weigh-in before rehydrating, dropping bloat weight, etc.
> 
> I am hopeful that they will be gone by my Mon AM weighin.  Which means, I more than hit my goal... I was planning on a 3-5 lb net weight gain from this trip.
> 
> 
> Great day so far, just had an incredibly positive meeting with my boss.   Happy!!



Glad your having a great day, and only a 1.8 gain, thats nothing. I bet you will be show you lost 1.8 by the time you go weigh in.


----------



## adsrtw

Just a quick pop in while wishing for the happiest place on Earth.  Hi everybody!


----------



## poppinspal

I have loved reading everyone's race reports. I have moments when I worry about if I have it in my mentally to do this race and reading your reports has reminded me of what a great experience distance races can be. You all are awesome and you look great in all the pictures! 



goofyfan-12 said:


> Meg - feel better!  Doesn't this guy know that we are in training and don't need any setbacks?  Congrats for taking him down though.  He deserved it!



I don't know what but this made me smile. Apparently he doesn't know about training! He did not get the memo. 

EE- Glad the swelling has started to go down, that does not sound like something fun to have to deal with! 

Jo- Doesn't it feel great to just get out and clear your head sometimes? I sometimes step outside just to get a little fresh air and a break from the kiddies. Oh and the race I'm doing this weekend is this big 5k race for St. Patrick's Day. After the race the bars in the area have Irish food and music for the runners. Plus there is some cool bling, I'll have to post a picture on Monday. 

Kat- Great job on keeping the gain down while you were away! I'd be up 10 and none of that would have anything to do with bloating but more to do with ice cream! 

So I'm feeling better then I thought I would. My knee and back are a little stiff but so far nothing I think I really have to worry about. My shoulder that took a bunch of the hit is a little tender to the touch, I'm wondering if I bruised it but I can deal with that. I was proud of myself for knocking him down though. When I realized he was going to hit me I decided I would not let him take me down. Sometimes I feel I have to prove myself as a girl playing with guys. 

So I'm just going to a hockey game and taking it easy. I'm figuring I'll stop being sore in a few days. 

Oh, oh and... Happy Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi all. Jeff gets home tonight. House is spotless so I can check that off my list. Just frantically doing grades so I can take most of the week end off to be with him. 

Did I mention that we are likely doing a family trip to Disneyland in May????   Still working through the specifics. But there is nothing like coming home from one Disney trip and knowing that you are going to plan another one right away!

Lateral quad is still bothering me so no running yet. Just elliptical and weights. I am actually going to heal this time. Go figure.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, Good Luck at your race, I know you will ROCK IT. 
I don't get any bling at my 5K, just a Tshirt.

E, That is so wonderful that you get to plan a trip to DL, have you ever been? I have only been to WDW, I am not sure if I would want to go to DL. You will have to let us know how it is. Glad to hear your are resting your leg


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have only been to WDW, I am not sure if I would want to go to DL. You will have to let us know how it is.



ummm...all I can say right now Jo is look at my tag.  I was totally skeptical after so much WDW.  We stayed at the DL Hotel, so we were immersed in the DL experience there.  I think that was pretty critical to us, since DL is dropped right into the middle of the city of Aneheim.


The kids will be home in about 3 hours.  Very excited to see them


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> ummm...all I can say right now Jo is look at my tag.  I was totally skeptical after so much WDW.  We stayed at the DL Hotel, so we were immersed in the DL experience there.  I think that was pretty critical to us, since DL is dropped right into the middle of the city of Aneheim.
> 
> 
> The kids will be home in about 3 hours.  Very excited to see them



Ok, I don't have any brain cells left, what is "your tag"???


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ok, I don't have any brain cells left, what is "your tag"???



Under my screen name - on the left hand side of the post.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Under my screen name - on the left hand side of the post.



OMG, I know what you are thinking. Whats with this chick, cant she read. I am LMAO at myself.


Lisa, Help! I just did 15 min on the elliptical at a fast pace, sweating my butt off, and I 1 WW Point?? Is that right?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo honey I think you mean me. For WW.  : ). I'd need my WW stuff to tell you, but 1pt sounds right. 

You did your race???  I didn't realize that!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo honey I think you mean me. For WW.  : ). I'd need my WW stuff to tell you, but 1pt sounds right.
> 
> You did your race???  I didn't realize that!!!



Ok Thanks, 
1pt is is then, that sucks

No I did not do my race yet. Its April 3rd. My goal is to run the whole 3 miles, so we will see. Meg's race is this weekend.


----------



## poppinspal

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, Good Luck at your race, I know you will ROCK IT.
> I don't get any bling at my 5K, just a Tshirt.



Jo- I ran a 5k last year where we got a tee shirt that was so cheap you could almost see through it and the finish line was two orange cones with a person holding a stop watch. That was an experience. This race sells out every year and has about 5,000 people running and walking the race. St. Patrick's Day is big in the Boston area and I know of at least three big races that day but this one involves a whole group of bars too. Its supposed to be a fun one so that's why I picked it. Here's the website if you want to check it out. 


I'm not sure why a 5k is making me so nervous. I've done longer races. I know I'll finish, maybe it's just being sore that is psyching me out. I'll probably feel better after a good night sleep. I haven't raced since the Tower of Terror in October so I'm super happy to get out there and get that little rush that doing a race gives you. 

Ok I've got to stop making this 5k seem like a big deal.


----------



## amykab

I don't know about coach of the year, but thanks so much!!

Hanging with Paula and EE during the race was amazing for me. It felt so awesome to be a part of their first Half. (And now I'm starting to cry again)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, Good Luck today, And a 5K will be a big deal for me, but you can run this in your sleep. Let us know how you did.


Its about 42o and wet outside, but I am going out for a run, I just can't get on the TM. UGG

Happy Saturday. Hope you all have a nice day. 

Today's to do list includeds shopping for a swingset!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Meg - You are going to *totally rock *this race today!!!!

You have Team Goddess behind you remember?

Have fun today and we want a full race report when you get a chance cause we're like that...


----------



## goofyfan-12

amykab said:


> I don't know about coach of the year, but thanks so much!!
> 
> Hanging with Paula and EE during the race was amazing for me. It felt so awesome to be a part of their first Half. (And now I'm starting to cry again)



Amy - it is totally deserved!  I loved hanging with you and EE during the race!  So we can all cry together on this one mkay?


----------



## poppinspal

Thanks ladies. The race is actually tomorrow but I really appreciate the warm wishes! I'll be sure to give you all the details. 

And I'm feeling a little less sore then I was yesterday. My shoulder is the only thing that still really feels bad but I can run with a hurt shoulder.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3 miles outside in the misty yuckyness. in 40 min. I did NOT run the whole thing, but still I feel good!


----------



## adsrtw

Good luck Megan.  Congrats Jo!  I'm crying along with Paula and Amy - at work no less.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo 3 miles in 40 minutes is great!  And you still have a few weeks to go so you will do fine!

And yes, we have been to DL but not since 2004 and the kids have never been so it will be awesome. We are also doing San Diego. 

Meg--it is totally ok to stress out over a 5k!  Omg I stress over every event no matter what the size. And I have done one of those stop watch 5ks with orange cones as a finish line as well. 

Typing this from baseball tryouts. It's that time of year again. I think I am going to coach my girls this year but we'll see. The league wants me to and the girls want me to. It's just a time thing. As always. 

Nancy- how is costume hell. When is the actual performance?

Liz--safe travels!

Missing everyone so much!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Ok I've got to stop making this 5k seem like a big deal.



*But it IS a big deal.  Don't belittle your efforts. You are getting out there and doing it, which is much more than many people can say.* 





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 3 miles outside in the misty yuckyness. in 40 min. I did NOT run the whole thing, but still I feel good!



*Look at you Jo. Gettin' all hardcore! Nice job 


E - costume hell is just that. I'm trying not to stress out over it, because I know it will get done.  It just won't be done quite as early as everyone would prefer.  But 2 years ago when we did Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat, there were costumes for Potifars wives that weren't done until literally 6:45 on opening night.

the actual show is next Friday & Saturday.  Full dress rehearsal is Thursday.  "Costume parade" is supposed to be Tuesday, but I highly doubt I'll be ready for that.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, E, & Nancy, 
Thanks you so much for the kind words!
So I have a story: this morning getting ready to do power swingset shopping I put on jeans, my jeans are always a bit baggy in the butt, as I carry all my FAT in my belly. Then I noticed I had a pair of jeans I have not ever worn with tags on, a size smaller, 
(I got them a few years ago as motivation) (ummm, well it did not work HA HA) 
So while DH is in the shower (so he would not see me NOT fit into the jean) I tried them on and.... OMG they fit! I could even sit down in them and still breath!!

I am so motivated now. I plan and going back outside tomorrow in the rain misty yuckyness. I know am going to eat bad tonight, we were invited over to a friends for drinks and pizza. Maybe I will do squats while eating the pizza, would that look weired?? HA HA HA


Nancy, sorry about the costumes but hey in a week you will be done no matter what. 

EE, Its baseball time here her, Alexa's first year, and already, I find myself freaking over the dates of practice. 

Meg, hope your shoulders better

E, Liz, Paula, Lisa, Kelly, Hope you are all well


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Things are starting to get back to normal here.  The laundry pile is slowly growing smaller.  Jesse totally kicked my bummocks today and I am sore.  Thankfully, he also stretched me out since I was so tight after the trip.  The next week will be rough, but after this I'll be fine.

Was out doing a bit of shopping tonight.  Trying to find a new pair of dressy / non-work jeans since I have a date tomorrow - gulp!  Scored a pair at Macy's for $30 so I am happy.  Now to put the rest of the look together.

Meg - good luck tomorrow

Jo - awesome job on the run.  Especially for doing it in yucky weather.

Nancy - it will be over soon, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...

Off to do more laundry...


----------



## adsrtw

Round 2 of putt putt.  Letting the kids stay up late, so I can't sleep in tomorrow.  Yuck with the time change!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, A Date!!! I hope you have a great time. Where are you going, do you know? Good Luck


EE, 
I don't look forward to the time change either.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Meg - You will ROCK this race! 

Jo -  On the jeans! I love when that happens!

Paula - Great score on the jeans! Date details (if thats not too nosey!?)

Everyone - Hi 

So...BIL/Baby Mama/Married Drama. Yes, theres a story, a long one! It may come out as babble but here goes!

BIL and Baby Mama (lets call her BM!) work together, and their team leader is my BFF Maid of Honour! BM is married and has been for 6 years.
They started an affair in October and she and her husband seperated on the 15th of January. Her husband thinks its because they haven't seen each other much with her working, but it obviously isn't because of that!

DH and I found out about the affair at Christmas, and at this point my BFF still didn't know (dating co-workers is frowned upon if they are in the same team at work, not if they are in seperate teams!) I told BIL that he needed to tell my BFF because she could end up in a disciplinary if her bosses found out and it wasn't fair to put her in that position - they didn't tell her until two weeks after BM had moved her husband out of the house!

So (sorry, I said it would be babble!) at this point the husband still doesn't know about the affair. BIL decides he is going to move in with BM and they are going to tell the husband he is moving in as a lodger to help her pay the bills! In reality, the husbands name has been taking off the Mortgage (with his consent) and BIL's name has been put on, so he is now responsible for half of all the house payments!

On Wednesday we found out about the pregnancy - they told DH and I because BM had some time off work sick and she had to tell my BFF about the pregnancy for the sickness/absence payments, and at that point they realised that it may slip out (Not that BFF would EVER betray a co-workers confidence, but these things can happen).

So I think thats pretty much up to date! 
Oh, apart from the fact that MIL is absolutely DELIGHTED about the pregnancy. She can't wait to be a Grandma!
I think there is only me, DH and BFF who think the situation is absolutely crazy. I mean, BM is still married to someone else, has no immediate plans to get a divorce, the husband thinks he is on a trial seperation and there is a chance they'll get back together, all the while his wife is pregnant with a co-workers baby! 

Yes, my life is a Jerry Springer episode! 

And on that note I am off to get lunch - have a great  day everyone!


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly - It's good to know you get Jerry Springer over there, too.  Wow.  At first I thought your MIL is crazy, but then realized this baby is going to need someone who thinks he/she is the greatest thing going.  Good role for grandma!  

Meg should be done by now!  Hope it was rockin'!  Tell us. 

DGF and I are home this weekend.  Her mom is doing better.  Sue's oldest brother is staying with her for a while.  As an added bonus, he's doing some stuff around the house.  Great!  I told her mom I expect her to come out and cheer for me in the St Louis half in four weeks.  It's good to have goals!  She is sounding a lot sharper when Sue talks to her on the phone.  Being around so many people is helping.

I continue to plug away on the MfM training plan.  This week's runs are 6, 5 and 10 miles.  I've been trying new shoes, too.  Three trips to the running shoe store this week.  They look crestfallen when I come back in with the box in hand.  I need to pick one so I can get back outside this week.  Weather is improving, really.

I've been reading pretty faithfully and this is the first I've heard about a date.  Paula?  Well?

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, glad that Sue's mom is doing better.  When is your next race?  How are you finding MfM?   Good luck on the shoe buying!   I just got lucky with mine, happened on them and love them.   

Do you have a link to that training plan or is it a book that you buy?


Meg, hope your race went well!!

Kelly, what a story!  

Paula, details??


So, DH and I are nuts.   We just put in an offer on a BW resale contract.  He is due a trip with the boys and this comes with 2008 banked pts, as well as all of 2009 and 2010.  It's the same use year as our current contract, and is only $72/pt.    We couldn't pass it up...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All!

Meg, how did it go?

Kelly, WOW, thats some drama. Let us know what happenes next.

Rhonda, Glad Sue's mom is doing better. Good luck on your long runs this week.

Kat, thats great on the WDW points, I don't know much about buying points, but the way I look at it is, if you can get more tips to disney then go for it.!!!! Our next WDW trip will not be until fall 2012. (My next trip will be March 2011!!!) 


Lisa, E, EE, Paula, Nancy, Liz, Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Taking a break from the costume factory   Just had twins born in the barn - one boy, one girl.  So cute.  Pictures soon, I really do promise.

And speaking of pictures, Becca downloaded the pictures from her camera today.  At some point here I'll get them into photobucket so I can share with you. *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Was out doing a bit of shopping tonight.  Trying to find a new pair of dressy / non-work jeans since I have a date tomorrow - gulp!  Scored a pair at Macy's for $30 so I am happy.  Now to put the rest of the look together.



*yay for new jeans!  how was your date? *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So while DH is in the shower (so he would not see me NOT fit into the jean) I tried them on and.... OMG they fit! I could even sit down in them and still breath!!



* AWESOME Jo!*



Ronda93 said:


> I continue to plug away on the MfM training plan.  This week's runs are 6, 5 and 10 miles.  I've been trying new shoes, too.  Three trips to the running shoe store this week.  They look crestfallen when I come back in with the box in hand.  I need to pick one so I can get back outside this week.



*Finding the right shoe is so important though.  Don't rush it!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, thats great on the WDW points, I don't know much about buying points



*I don't have my glasses on. I thought you were looking to buy WW points 


Kelly - I don't know what happened to your quote.  But WOW.  Really. Wow.  Good luck with all that mess there!*


----------



## adsrtw

Haven't read a thing, but just wanted to pop in to say hi!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

So the date sucked.  A perfect case of the nice on paper, great e-mails and texting, but absolutely no spark in person.  Gotta love it when that happens.  To make matters worse, somehow I ended up paying for the movies - still not sure how that happened since he is the one who asked me out.  I would have no problem paying my way, but so did not expect that.  Oh well - onto the next part of the chase right?  At least I rocked the new jeans.

Nancy - congrats on the twins.  Names?

Ronda - glad to hear that Sue's mom is doing well and that you are both getting a bit of a break thanks to her brother.

Meg - how was the race?

Kelly - so nice to hear from you.  How is the new job?  Oy on the Springer episode that is BM.  How on earth did that happen without the guy finding out?

Kat - awesome deal on the points.  I would buy them up to if only I could.

Hi everyone else - hope your weekend was a good one!


----------



## Ronda93

Kat said:
			
		

> Ronda, glad that Sue's mom is doing better. When is your next race? How are you finding MfM? Good luck on the shoe buying! I just got lucky with mine, happened on them and love them.
> 
> Do you have a link to that training plan or is it a book that you buy?



I got Marathoning for Mortals from the library last year and ended up buying it along with another of his books.  A quick google reveals they've done a good job of keeping people from reposting the plans so no link.  His plans are designed to get you across the finish line.  There are walk. walk/run, run/walk and run plans for half and full marathons.

There are two time/effort based runs during the week and a mileage run on the weekend.  I prefer measuring distance and changed the time ones to miles based on a 10:00 mile (hey, girl's gotta have goals).  Some runners start with MfM and move on to one of the Higdon plans.  His have beginner, intermediate and advanced levels - all with more mileage and loftier goals than I am shooting for.  

I highly recommend his books if you are starting to run.  He really transformed in his forties and so-can-you vibe was powerful for me last winter.

My next race is the Go! St Louis half marathon, Sunday, April 11.  Tick tock.

Awesome buy on the points!  $72 and all that bank.  

*Paula* - dang.  Jeans are keepers though!

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, that is basically what I did for the Princess Training.   2 runs a week that were time/effort, in my case trying to do 3 miles in the least amt of time possible using walk/run interval training.    Then I did the one distance.

My friend in Chicago has committed to come do a 10K with me in the fall, and I might do another 5 or 10K in early April since it is local (I'd be mad not to!).   

I took this past week off but am ready to start again, now.   I think my next goal is to be able to run a 5K.   

What have you people done to me?  


Oh, and I weighed this AM and am down 2 lbs from the pre-WDW weighin.  Almost in the 180s!!


----------



## poppinspal

Well after a busy day of my race, a St. Patrick's Day party and then going to watch a hockey game I'm finally getting to slow down. 

The race went well. I couldn't sleep this morning and woke up at 6:30 but with the time change it was 7:30. I have been sick almost all week but when I woke up this morning it was the best I felt so that was good but it was pouring rain and windy. I laid in bed watching tv till it was time to get ready. I got dressed in my green and St Patrick's Day stuff and my mom put my hair in two braids. Its interesting because my mom has started coming to all my races and it's kind of a bonding thing now, she's my own scream team. 

The race itself was great, I'd like to do it again next year when it's not so gross out. It was a pretty flat course for New England and even though the crowd I was running in didn't really thin out I never felt people were too close. There was no way to avoid running in puddles, my feet were drenched. I was in under armour even down to my thong(TMI, sorry!) and let me tell you... there was no wicking water away from the skin today. Everything on my body was dripping wet. I did have an emotional moment at the first mile marker where they had bagpipe players out playing. My grandmother was Irish and we all have grown up listening to that music with her. She passed away unexpectedly a little over a year ago and I still have emotional moments. It was nice, I felt a little like she was there with me for a moment. 

I was probably .5 miles away from the finish and there was my mom standing in the pouring rain cheering me on. She didn't see me so I pulled over to the side to say hi, cost me a little time but she had stood in the rain for me so I had to make sure she saw me! She said she was just going to wait to get out of the car till she knew I'd be close but she realized how wet she was going to get either way so when the first person came by she got out to cheer for all the runners. She stood there till I made my way back to her after I finished. 

So I got a pretty cool finishers medal that is also a bottle opener! (I'll have to post a picture later.) My clock time was 34:12 which is about 4 minutes slower then I wanted to be but I'm pretty happy with it. I'll find out my actual chip time tomorrow.

Sorry for the long report but this race was a real positive experience for me and a confidence boost I so desperately have needed these past few weeks.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats Megan!  Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Meg - awesome race report!!!  I am totally loving your mom for standing out in the rain to support you.  I know how much it meant to me to have my parents and my sister waiting at the castle for me so I say screw the time and stop for that hug!  It is priceless.  Loved the bagpipes too!  You have to love it when your family pops into your head at times like that.  Congrats!

Kat - it is official - you have so converted to a darker than dark side.  Look at you go with more races scheduled.  Congrats on the loss!  That is awesome!

Ugh I hate when the clocks change.  I know I should be sleepy right now but I am not.  Tomorrow morning is going to blow...


----------



## Ronda93

Okay, everybody.  Wake up!

Yeah, the time changed.  We're goddesses.  We laugh at a mere hour!

Great race report.  I know finding DGF on Main Street was powerful.  I'm tearing up now.  She stood under an umbrella for hours that day.  

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday!!!

Hi All!


Meg, Great job on the rice, I think thats a great time. 

Kat, Where in Chicago is a 10K? I know we have the chicago marathon in the fall, but that is a full. 

No work out Sunday, and I ate like a pig. Oh Well.

Today the baby got up at 4AM sick, so I hope its not the kinda flu that will spread to the whole family. (She got a bad flu this same week last year, we all got sick) YUCK!

and for today,  I work for a hotel and its springbreak, I am going to be crazy busy today. 

Have any of you seen the movie "The Devil Wears Prada"? Well if you have, that is who I work for. a lady as mean as that.

How many more days til Friday?


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, Where in Chicago is a 10K? I know we have the chicago marathon in the fall, but that is a full.



She is going to come here to NC.  There are a few to choose from.  


Btw, how old is your baby?  Is she still a baby?   I know I call my youngest cat kitten even though she is well past kitten now!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> She is going to come here to NC.  There are a few to choose from.
> 
> 
> Btw, how old is your baby?  Is she still a baby?   I know I call my youngest cat kitten even though she is well past kitten now!




She is 2 1/2 I know she is a "toddler" now, but I still say she a baby. 
My other DD is 5.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi--haven't caught up yet, but you know I will.

Um, I have news.  I am down again this week.  Like, really down.  Like 4 pounds down!  Holy crap!  Just call me Kat!    I never post numbers like this.

So I am now 9 pounds from goal.  Single digits!   I might have to post a pic.  But first I have to get caught up with work and the rest of my life.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, all caught up with reading.

Ronda--glad Sue's mom seems to be improving.  And great that you have some extra help and support.  WOO HOO, your next Half is coming right up!

Kat--the training plan I gave you is based on MfM, but I tweaked it a bit.  However, like Ronda, I really recommend buying the book(s).  The author is, himself, a back-of-the-packer who only started running late in life, so he really "gets it" in terms of not being a natural at this.

Meg--GREAT JOB!  Goddess Crown for you, my friend!  And one for mom, too, for Scream Teaming in the rain!  It is HARD to get a PR in the type of weather we had yesterday.  And it is still going today!  OMG, bitter cold rain and whipping wind.  Awful.

Nancy--goat names and pics, please.  Hmmm...maybe I will just FB Becca and have HER do it!  

Paula--sorry the date was a bust.  But the hunt continues!  Awesome that you rocked the jeans.

Kelly--WOW that is some story.  And I can't believe that only you and DH see the crazy in all of this!  Hope it works out, though, so that the kiddo is born into some sort of stability.

Back to work.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Rainy Monday here.  Very uninspiring.  Which is fine I suppose, since I need to be holed up sewing all day.  I made good progress yesterday - and for all the work that I have left to do, I am thankfully not stressed at all. Yet. 

I think I found my next event.  50 mile bike ride for M.S.   Last year I wanted to do a 50 mile cancer ride, but had a schedule conflict.  So far, everything looks o.k. for this one. <crosses fingers> 



goofyfan-12 said:


> At least I rocked the new jeans.



*you'll look at a whole lotta toads before you find that Prince.  But lookin' hot rockin' the new jeans will make it that much more fun for you!*



Ronda93 said:


> My next race is the Go! St Louis half marathon, Sunday, April 11.  Tick tock.



* what kind of bling will you collect, do you know?

as for the training, My others halves and my whole were all running.  This time, however,  I did a walk/run combo.  And while I did suffer from a hamstring strain, over all it was much easier on my body.  I'm officially sold on that method now. The pounding of running really takes its toll on me.  I no longer feel the need for a PR.  I just want to do it, have fun and live to tell about it *



HockeyKat said:


> What have you people done to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I weighed this AM and am down 2 lbs from the pre-WDW weighin.  Almost in the 180s!!



*Yay for the weight loss!*



poppinspal said:


> So I got a pretty cool finishers medal that is also a bottle opener! (I'll have to post a picture later.)



*Loved your race report!  And loved that your Mom was out there cheering in the rain!  GO MOM!   Can't wait for the picture of the bottle opener medal!   Every Goddess should have "bottle opener Bling". *


----------



## amykab

Hey all!

To quote my tag, congrats to all the losers! Woo-hoo! 

Meg- awesome job on the race!! 
Paula- sorry the guy was a dud, but yay for the new jeans!

My weight is all over the place. I don't know what the heck is going on. Up and down the same five  pounds since I've been back.

I'm back to running tonight. Its time to kick a minute or 2 off my 5k PR!!


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> She is 2 1/2 I know she is a "toddler" now, but I still say she a baby.
> My other DD is 5.



Haha!  I am so like that with the kitten.  She is so not a kitten anymore though!  



3DisneyKids said:


> Hi--haven't caught up yet, but you know I will.
> 
> Um, I have news.  I am down again this week.  Like, really down.  Like 4 pounds down!  Holy crap!  Just call me Kat!    I never post numbers like this.
> 
> So I am now 9 pounds from goal.  Single digits!   I might have to post a pic.  But first I have to get caught up with work and the rest of my life.



Yay!!!     


E, buy a book?  Really?  I never buy books.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

C'mon  Kat, shoot the lock off your wallet!    Seriously, I would send you my copy but I actually use it and reference it a lot, so that is why I say it is worth spending the money on it.

Sew, Nancy, sew!

And Amy--my goal is the same as yours.  I have a 5k in May and I plan to PR it with a 9:30 pace or better.  I already have a sub-1 hour 10k, so I should be able to do this.  I have a book that will help--let me get the correct title and authors and I will post it for you.

Ha!  Pushing running books today!


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> C'mon  Kat, shoot the lock off your wallet!    Seriously, I would send you my copy but I actually use it and reference it a lot, so that is why I say it is worth spending the money on it.
> ...
> 
> Ha!  Pushing running books today!



Like I didn't for last weekend!!  Oh yeah, and DVC point resale!  

I usually only buy books used or try to get online copies (which I *will* pay for).   Just a "thing", I guess.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> Like I didn't for last weekend!!  Oh yeah, and DVC point resale!
> 
> I usually only buy books used or try to get online copies (which I *will* pay for).   Just a "thing", I guess.



*I know, I know!  Seriously, you were great last week!  I could really tell that you are trying new things and a new attitude, etc.*


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *I know, I know!  Seriously, you were great last week!  I could really tell that you are trying new things and a new attitude, etc.*



Thanks!!  

And you know, it has really worked out for me.  I am so much less stressed and way happier than I used to be.


----------



## poppinspal

Hello ladies! Well with all this rain most of my town is flooded, at least half the roads are closed and a few of the schools closed because of flooding. Its crazy. I hope you are all staying dry. 

Kelly- I'm not even sure what to say about that story. Doesn't BM realize at some point her husband is going to find out? It seems like the new job is going well though which is great. 

Nancy- I definitely want pictures of the new baby goats. 

Paula- I'm sorry the date didn't go well. Every time I have a bad date I just look at it as a funny story to tell later. And rocking the jeans is a definite positive.

Ronda- Oh your marathon is coming right up! I read MfM and reread recently. I do enjoy how it doesn't try to talk over your head. 

Erika- Way to go on the loss! 

So I'm down 3 pounds today. My next race is my half marathon in June. I think the more exciting thing for me though is that  my mom said she was inspired and today I'm giving her my itouch with the couch to 5k app loaded on it and she's going to start that. I'm super excited for her.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Another victory today!  So since I am down significantly (and really, it is actually a noticeable loss from when I was at Disney with all of you!) I decided to go closet-shopping.  Here are some of the highlights:

--I think I posted 2 weeks ago that I bought Size Small yoga pants from Old Navy.  Bought two pairs.  Well, I went back today and exchanged one paid for XS!  OMG, it has been for.ev.er since I was an XS.  And truthfully, they are a smidge tight, but definitely wearable (because they are yoga pants, after all), but after I have been wearing the Smalls for an hour or so, they are too loose!  So I am right in between.  I bought the XSs for motivation.

--I tried on my Size 4 jeans.  THEY FIT!  Again, they are a smidge tight, but definitely wearable.  Another 2 weeks and I should be in them perfectly!

--Several size Small tops fit and this is always a victory for me since I tend to be bigger on top.  Not b00bs, of course, just due to my gargantuan shoulders and broad back.  On the down side, my size A bras fit, too!

--My size Small Nike running shorts fit like a dream!  A perfect fit!  These are the shorts that I lived in two summers ago.

A happy, happy day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Meg!  Way to go on the loss!  Another Goddess crown for you!

And I am seriously considering doing that Half!  But I have other goals first, so I am waiting it out.  First, I want to break through the wall that I am at right now.  I get to this weight and then just stop.  I want to bust through it and keep losing.  I also want to PR my May 5k, so I want to work on speed for a while and not distance.  So, by May 1sy I should know whether or not I am going to take on a Summer Half.

So happy for your mom!  My mom was just saying today that she wants to get back on track.  She and I both did our first Tri together last year March, and she has sort of fallen off track.  She is still at the gym regularly, but not hard core.  Of course, she is 70, so just going to the gym regularly is impressive, I think.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey Goddesses--

Corey just did a whole new batch of tickers that are awesome!  Check them out here if you want a new weight loss or vacation ticker:

http://distickers.com/ticker/stepone/weightloss.html


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Ladies, 

Kat, I have that book too, I got it on Amazon for $13 ish.

E, That is great on the pants and the loss. 

Meg, Great loss for you two, WOW and doing a 1/2 in June! You Rock!

Nancy, Hows it going? Hope you end is near

Lisa, Kelly, Rhonda, Liz, Amy, EE I hope everyone is well. Have a Great Day!


Ever feel like you have been working all day, but not getting much done? 
Oh well, just talk to Dh and he stated that the baby has been doing ok, not getting sick anymore so thats good. If she stays well, I plan to get a run outside when I get home.  

Back to work!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

question, 
so I made the ticker, now how to I put it on my post?


----------



## poppinspal

Erika- First of all way to go on all your changes. You must be feeling and looking great! I obviously would love to have you do the half but I understand wanting to wait to register. I am glad I registered early so that I can't back out. I just realized that might sound like I'm saying you would. I meant that because I'm sure at some point I'm going to feel like I can't or don't want to do it and so I'm glad I've already committed myself. 

I'm really happy for my mom. She's never been a sporty person. I mean she enjoys watching but she didn't play or run when she was younger so deciding to take this on is a big step for her. (How did she end up with a daughter who feels most comfortable when playing sports?) She wants to run a 5k with me and I'm really excited about that. 

Jo- Glad that the baby seems to be doing better today. It seems like with the change in weather more kids are getting sick at my school. 

I am home today, took a day off to spend with my sister. She was just telling me that our friend who is home on leave from the Marines was telling her how great I look and that I look like a different person these days. That felt really good. I also might be crazy because I have my half in June but I'm look at doing a 5k in April and I'm searching out some races for July and August. Yes I need an intervention. I love the race experience, it keeps me motivated and I want to see if I could get a better time.


----------



## Ronda93

AKASnowWhite said:
			
		

> what kind of bling will you collect, do you know?



I'm expecting something like this
http://www.gostlouis.org/event_details.html

I think full bling is square.  Looks pretty cool.

Ronda [patiently hoping the FedEx man tries again this afternoon]


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi ladies,

MFm is a great book and worth the money.  I used it for my training and was rereading the last few chapters before I left and again when I got back.

E - love reading about your success.  It is well deserved!

Made it to JC tonight.  The girls there had flowers and a card waiting for me.  It was too sweet and oh how they loved my bling!  It was awesome.  The even better news was that I lost 4 pounds over the past two weeks.  Unfreaking believable!!!!  I am so excited about that loss and it puts me at 82 pounds lost to date.  I am so ready for the next phase of this weight loss.  Totally feel on at this point which is a very good thing.

Hope you all are well.  I am loving all the race plans going on.  Now I just need to see what my next event is.   It will be a bike race, just not sure which one.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Drama club tonight.  It's tech week.  Long, exhausting, yet so much fun.  There was a whole lot that I wanted to comment on, but really I'm so tired, I need to be brief!

Congrats to Meg, Erika & Paula on your losses! You guys are inspiring!

Ronda - love the bling.  Love the bling-to-be in your signature 

Jo - please, oh please - don't ever look to me for techincal advice. I have no ticker.  I'm Amish. 

going to bed before my face hits the keyboard here.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, tomorrow I will post another section of our TR!  I have to get it done!  Must preserve all the memories!

PAULA--WOW!  Homg!  4 pounds!  And the flowers from the JC staff!  What a great night!  You are back on track now!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies!

Yesterday I did 2 miles outside in about 32 min. I was a hard one. My legs were so stiff, felt like bricks. I have not beed doing good with my eating. I have to get back on track. Tomorrow starts a new week on WW. So I have to stay strict. Letting the emotional stuff effect my eating. Gotta work on that. 

Today its is to be 50's out. So I hope for 2.5 miles after work. 

Wow, major losses from you ladies, CONGRATS!!!!!

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, gorgeous day here!  Just beautiful!  I went out to run at the beach, but the water is coming up over the sea wall.  And since getting swept out to sea is not on my list of things to do today, I am going to have run my same boring old route here at home.  50* and bright sun!  Still better than asscold winter!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day One Part Two

**NOTE:  You all are going to have to help fill in any blanks!  See?  This is why I have to do live TRs.  I don't want to forget anything!  I know we were laughing our a$$es off all night, but I can't remember all of the jokes!***

Nancy and I went to Small World to meet up with Liz and her daughter, Emily. 






Everything was timed perfectly and they were coming out within a minute of us getting there.  I was only expecting Liz and little Em when I saw *everyone*!  Exciting!  We were all here!  Hugs all aroundPaula, Amy, Kat, Liz, and Paulas sister Donna.  We were walking over toward Tomorrowland when I asked Lizwhos that up there.  I assume that is Paulas friend, the other Donna?  And Liz was like, NO!  Thats EE!  OMG, I totally didnt recognize her because of the blond!  And yes, she is totally rocking the blond!

Went to Tomorrowland and rode TTA (LOVE the TTA) 











and we were all just giddy that we were there.  Also grabbed FPs for Space.  






Liz and little Emily went off to the castle, Paula and Donna went off on their own, while the rest of us headed to lunch at The Plaza, which was the perfect choice.  We got to see some Main St. entertainment as we waited.






It was so nice to sit and chat and have a light lunchwell, light for me since Nancy ate my French fries!  Ha!  At this point, it was 5 of us (me, Nancy, Amy, Amiee, and Kat) which was nice because it was a small enough group that we could all easily talk, etc.

Then it was off to park tour and we had great luck!  Considering we were only in MK for about 4 hours, we did all of the following plus had a sit down meal:  Big Thunder, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space, TTA, and I think I am forgetting something here.  All in a all, a great day at the park, but it was time to check in at the Swan and get ready for dinner at Kona.  Liz went back to ASMu and the rest of us went to the Swan.

Check-in was less than smooth and we had to call Nancys husband to verify that she was *allowed* to stay in the room.  The Feminist in me was less than appreciative.  But we got settled and the rooms really are lovely.  We had no time to change, but of courses Nancy and I found time for a quick beer.  Ha!  Kat and Amy and EE provided all of the beverages since Nancy and I provided the rooms.  There was a short minute of panic when I realized that they had, indeed, left us with all of the beer but no bottle opener!  Quick call to Kat and we found one.  Tragedy narrowly avoided.  Then we flew out the door and into the cars and off to Kona.

Once at Kona, Liz texted me that she was coming in the door and to meet her downstairs for the surprise.  Liz and I had cooked up a surprise for the rest of the team and we were giving it to them at dinner.  So I made my excuses and ran downstairs while everyone else was waiting outside of Kona for our beeper to go off.  Liz and I squeed in the lobby that we pulled everything off for this week-end!

Back up at Kona, we had a round of drinks and took a bunch of pics while waiting to get seated.  Finally, we went in and we were quite the entourage, I must say.  But our server was awesome and handled us really well.  Her SIL was running the Half, too, so she was right on top of why we were there and was really friendly and supportive.  I have no idea how long we were there or what time it was when we left.

Back at the Swan, we all hung out for a bit before crashing.  Nancy and I had been up since 4:30 or something awful and it was around 11 or so, so we were ready to crash.  We had connecting rooms with Nancy and I in one room, and Amy, EE, and Kat in the other.  Nancy found a movie on tv and I was like, Oh, I love this!  Lets watch it.  And then literally 10 seconds later Nancy looks over at me and I was O.U.T.  This is what caused her to say it was like someone just took my batteries out!

End of Day One!  Saturday, the plan was to do DHS in the morning, Brown Derby for lunch, then the Race Expo, then down time to rest, then dinner, then to bed early for the race.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I adore the picture of me and Em.  I look young and pretty. Almost makes up for the hot pink a$$ you put up last year.  

Also, this makes me want to cry.  I remember how excited I was that day!  So wonderful!!!  LOVE it!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I adore that pic of you and Em as well.  And, you ARE young and pretty!!  

Yay for the happy, sunny pics.  It is gloomy today.  Makes me want to be there desperately.  


Although, I just scored my very own printer!  Like, at my desk.  Yes, I know, I am weird.


----------



## Ronda93

Kat, I totally get the private printer thing.

Geek


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Kat, I totally get the private printer thing.
> 
> Geek


----------



## cathie1327

Ummmm.... hi ladies..... 

So I think it goes without saying that I've not been around for well, a long time. 

All I have to say is sorry I've disappeared. The whole story is a lot, but what it comes down is that I turned my back on the one place that is nothing but support because I just couldn't find it in myself to accept the accountability found here and convinced myself it was something else and that I didn't belong here.

Can you all take me back?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Welcome back, Cathie.  Remember - never too late!  

Ronda - love that bling!

Kat - thank you.


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Monday all! Just wanted to say a quick hello, I'm heading off to hockey shortly. (Picked up an extra night this week, yay!) It was such a nice day today but it might be a little bit before my town is no longer flooded.

E- love the report! Keep it coming!

Oh have I mentioned I have a date Friday? I'll have to share more later.


----------



## adsrtw

Hello and congrats to all the losers!   

I had a graceful moment at work this afternoon and let me just say my ankle hurts from it.  Steps + talking + my gracefulness = OUCH!  Bought some biofreeze for it.  Working out some drama at work too.  It's going to be a rough week.  

Off to read and remember our trip!


----------



## adsrtw

OMG E!  I almost forgot about our initial meeting.  I was separated from the group by a small mob and everybody was saying their hellos what have you when I finally made my way through the people.  Loved that day.

Oh just had to add that it was team player Tuesday at work and I wore my race shirt.


----------



## adsrtw

poppinspal said:


> Happy Monday all! Just wanted to say a quick hello, I'm heading off to hockey shortly. (Picked up an extra night this week, yay!) It was such a nice day today but it might be a little bit before my town is no longer flooded.
> 
> E- love the report! Keep it coming!
> 
> Oh have I mentioned I have a date Friday? I'll have to share more later.



Um, no!!!  We need details!  Happy for you!

Welcome back Cathie!

Kat - personal printers rock.  

Jo - great pace!

Ronda - love the St. Louis bling.  Oh who am I kidding!  I love St. Louis.

Back for more later!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Liz--WORD.  You ARE young and pretty.  And yes, this should make up for the hot pink a$$.  But even so, you ROCKED the hot pink sweats, right?

Meg--oh, maybe we haven't told you, but telling dating stories is totally required here!  

Cathie--never too late!  Of course come back.  And if you need to unload and vent, go right ahead.

Nancy--come up for air when you can!

So I did my first post-race run today.  I've been working out, just not running.  Thought I would give the quad a nice, long rest and see if that does the trick.  Nope.  Pain.  It is shredded.  Back to PT!


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - sorry about the quad.  Please do as they say and take care of it.

Cathie - welcome back.  What has been going on?

EE - take care of that ankle.  You have a tri to get ready for.

Meg - yeah on the date!!!!  Glad I am not the only one on the hunt at the moment.  We so need details...

Liz - that pic of you and em is so cute

Nancy - thinking of you.  Say the word and I'll be there with wine.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  I am still riding the high from the race...


----------



## cathie1327

Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies  Makes me feel like I never left 

It's a long story. A REALLY. REALLY. REALLY long. Lots of things with family that just finally hit the fan, things with the beyonce just hit the make it or break it stage (thankfully they made it), almost lost my job at work, was HORRIBLY sick (7 weeks straight, still not 100% yet), and my immune system just completely shut down. I got illness after illness. And I'm now back in therapy hardcore on their outpatient treatment program. Things just caved in and so did I. I became my worst enemy and basically went into a state of self-destruct. I pushed away anyone and anything positive, because it was easier to just fall into a state of dispair and not have anything to care about. It got bad.

BUT! 

I am in a state of repair now, and am working really closely with my therapist several times a week to identify things I need to change, things that I need to avoid, and make more of a priority. Myself being one of them. How I feel about myself is directly related to how I handle situations in my life, and unfortunately, my weight is a huge driver for how I feel about myself. But I've realized it's not just about size, numbers, but an overall and general feeling of wellness that I have been missing. To feel HEALTHY and that I'm worth taking care of. Like I said, therapist and I have been working 

I feel so out of the loop! How has everyone been...anything major to share???

Beyonce moved into the apartment...it's beautiful. I'll be moving in in May. My new semester at school started in January and I'm taking an art class that I LOVE!!!! It's really therapuetic for me too, because for 6 hours every Saturday, I get to do something that is totally mental for me....just my thoughts going to the paper. Fabulous.

The only good part I can identify out of the whole thing.....(and not even that necissarily good) I lost a good chunk of weight....I'm back down to a size 20 and I'm DETERMINED I'll never ever buy or wear a bigger size again. Especially being sick. So not a healthy way to lose weight. But maybe a good push in the right direction.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ex.hausted.

But I'm not stressed or cranky. Yet.   So much to do.  So, so much. And the list of "fittings and fixes" was l-o-n-g.  I plowed thru a whole lot tonight, but tomorrow is another full day of sewing.  

I've been reading and wish I could comment on everything.  Erika, your TR energized me. 

Welcome back Cathie.

Meg. Date?

Paula - the wine.  Oh the wine.  I'd be totally out right now with just one glass!

Missing you all!  Only a few more days and all this will be behind me!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Cathie--thanks for sharing and I am glad to hear that you have a therapist that is working with and for you.  So many people just "go to therapy" without realizing that it has to be the right therapist for them.  Sounds like you have a good match.  Good to hear that you are back to working on YOU.  And that will come in a variety of forms...whether that is exercise or an art class or surfing the DIS.  Really.  

The big news that you missed here is that a bunch of us just got back from running the Princess Half Marathon at WDW!  Yup. 8 of us stayed together, played together, ran together...all of it.  Total, total blast.  We are in the midst of posting pics and trip reports now, so you will be able to catch up.

Nancy--wow.  SuperMom returns!  Can't wait to hear all about the show!  How the hell do you do it?!?!  Seth?  Any stories?  Getting to spend any time with him and Steff?


----------



## HockeyKat

cathie1327 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies  Makes me feel like I never left
> 
> ...
> 
> I am in a state of repair now, and am working really closely with my therapist several times a week to identify things I need to change, things that I need to avoid, and make more of a priority. Myself being one of them. How I feel about myself is directly related to how I handle situations in my life, and unfortunately, my weight is a huge driver for how I feel about myself. But I've realized it's not just about size, numbers, but an overall and general feeling of wellness that I have been missing. To feel HEALTHY and that I'm worth taking care of. Like I said, therapist and I have been working
> 
> I feel so out of the loop! How has everyone been...anything major to share???



Sorry that it's been a crappy few months,but glad that you have found help and things are better!  


Only thing major here is the trip that goofy (Paula), AkaSnowWhite (Nancy), SeptemberGirl (Liz), 3Disney (Erika), adsrtw (EE/Amiee), amykab (Amy), and I took to WDW almost 2 weeks ago to FINISH a half marathon!!   

Like E said, total blast!  Couldn't have gone better, and it was so much fun hanging out with (as well as meeting, in some cases) everyone!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm so excited about finishing, that I'm planning another half in October.  Its sponsored by a local bank.

I just had to add that I am infatuated with The Tudors.  Downloaded it on Netflix.  Love it!


----------



## poppinspal

adsrtw said:


> I just had to add that I am infatuated with The Tudors.  Downloaded it on Netflix.  Love it!



Have I mentioned I love to read and learn about The Tudors? I don't have Showtime so I've bought them on DVD. I really, really enjoy the show. 

I'll give date details tomorrow. I'm just getting settled after hockey and I have an early morning.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day 2 – Saturday

Surprisingly, we all woke up by 7 and started getting ready to head to DHS.  Our plan was to get there for EMH by 8am.  And you know, we were off to a great start and totally would have made it EXCEPT that we sort of forgot that we were only at the Swan for one night.  So we had to not only get ready for park touring, but also had to pack up our suitcases (and beer and food and cooler of cold beer) and leave it ALL with Bell Services before we could head out for the day.  OMG, the number of bags we left with them!  HORRIFYING.  I swear, I have never tipped so much in my life as I did on this trip.  I was tipping all the time!

Ok, eventually the 5 of us made it out the door.  Liz texted us  that she and Em were already there.  Totally hard core.  Up and out and to the park by 8am.  And Paula and Donna were planning on meeting us there as well.  

So as we were walking through the lobby of the Swan, we see a bunch of women in running clothes walking toward us.  It’s the 5k’ers!  (There was a 5k the morning before the Half.)  And we all cheered for them saying, “Yay!  5k!”  And really, they were so not appreciative of our support!  And that’s when Nancy pipes up and was like, “Oh my God.  Why didn’t we just do the 5k?!?!  We are SO stupid!  We wouldn’t have had to kill ourselves, and we would be totally done by now and we could just drink for the next 3 days!”  I am totally agreeing with her and mentally head-slapping myself.  Then Amy (who is pretty quiet, by the way, but when she does speak up it is ALWAYS worthwhile…then again, maybe she isn’t quiet and just found it impossible to get a word in when around me and Nancy and Liz.  Which is totally likely.  Ok, done with tangent).  Anyway, Amy says “Did you see the bling?  Totally sub-standard.  It is like made out of rubber or something.  I won’t run for sub-standard bling.”  And it was just the way she said it that had us rolling!  And seriously, it was “the” quote of the trip.

Holding our sides from laughing so hard, we hopped on the boat and were off to DHS.  Nancy had never been on TSM before, so we immediately headed straight back, met Liz and Paula, and got FPs.  With time to kill before TSM time, we split up a bit.  Since Liz had her kiddo, we couldn’t all do RnR and ToT.  So Liz, Em, and Kat went off to see the Muppets while the rest of us went over to hit some thrill rides.

ToT was up first as it was a walk-on.  






I backed out to do some shopping (and because that ride makes me scream like a little girl!  Truly, though, if there is one ride that can affect my stomach it is that one.  And with the race the next morning, I bagged it).  So I got some shopping in while they rode.  The plan was to then go right to RnR since it had a 10 minute wait posted.  PER FECT.  Except.  Once the crew was done with ToT, RnR was down.  Suckfest.  So we decided to head across the park to Star Tours.  As soon as we got half-way there, though, we saw that they had just re-posted the wait time for RnR.  WT F?!  Is it down or not?  Nancy was like, “screw this.  I want to do RnR!"  So she went up to the CM who confirmed that it WAS open.  About face.   






This is where Nancy announces, “By the way, I sing the entire time on this ride.  Loudly and off key.”  WOO HOO!  We all do the exact. same. thing.  Again, perfect.  We rode RnR TWICE.  OMG, love, love, love that ride.  We were supposed to be single riders, but the second time, we all rode together anyway.  It was awesome! (This is Nancy and Amy in the back row, and Donna and Paula up front.  Didn't get the pic of my car, which was me, Kat, EE and some random single rider.)






This time we really did cross the park to Star Tours.  Posted wait time was 20 minutes, but it looked longer.  I happened to check my wait times App (awesome iPhone app, by the way) and it said that the standby line for TSM was also only 20 minutes!  OMG, if the choice is between Star Tours and TSM, TSM wins hands down.  So we booked it over there since we were scheduled to meet Kat and Liz in half an hour.

I announced that I wanted to ride with Nancy since it was her first time.  And here’s the thing.  I was just being NICE.  I actually wanted to experience her first time on the ride with her.  So we go through the queue, Nancy is awed by everything, we are having fun, etc.  






Time to get on the ride and I am sort of talking Nancy through it, letting her know that there is a practice round first, etc.   Again, being NICE.  The ride starts and we are off!  Laughing like hell!  And Nancy is SO tense.  Serious as sh*t I tell ya.  By the time we are done, we are both holding our shoulders from working so hard.  And it was a victory for me, which I totally didn’t throw in her face.  Why?  Because I am NICE!






The second we were done, we found Liz and Kat and our TSM FPs were up, so we immediately went to ride it again.  And this time Nancy looks at me and says, “Oh yeah, we’re going together again.  And this time you are totally going down, little girl!”  Seriously, she completely threw down with me!  It was HI LAR IOUS!  So off we go, and yes, she does indeed beat the crap out of me!  But again, we are laughing SO HARD and holding our shoulders from being so tense and firing so much.  Paula made a quick stop to get her awesome must-have t-shirt (“Don’t MAKE me get my ANGRY eyes!”) and we were on our way.

Our ADR for Brown Derby wasn’t for like another 45 minutes, but we were hungry so we decided to see if we could get seated.  No problem.  In we went and had a lovely meal.  LOVE the Brown Derby.  Most had the famous Cobb salad.  I had the side salad (which is super yummy with candied walnuts) and the seared scallop appetizer (yes!  Just salad and app!) which was out of this world good.  And I would be remiss if I didn’t mention the utter FIASCO that it was trying to get our checks.  OMG.  Our poor server.  First, he brought just one check.  And we said we needed separate checks.  So he comes back with I don’t know how many checks.  A bunch.  And then we tell him that we have Tables in Wonderland (20% off), so he has to re-do the checks YET AGAIN so we can get the discount.  He was hating us.  But we tipped him huge.

It was hard, but we left DHS after lunch.  We seriously considered staying and doing one last thing, like the Great Movie Ride, since we were right there.  But we were disciplined.  We knew we had to get to the Expo and we wanted down time to rest before the big day.  Headed out the gates and had awesome boat karma—it was right there and as soon as we got on, it took off.  Time to get to the Expo and check in for the race and then check in over at BWV!

~To Be Continued.  Because the Expo has to be its own segment.  Thanks to Nancy!  Ha!~


----------



## cathie1327

3DisneyKids said:


> Cathie--thanks for sharing and I am glad to hear that you have a therapist that is working with and for you.  So many people just "go to therapy" without realizing that it has to be the right therapist for them.  Sounds like you have a good match.  Good to hear that you are back to working on YOU.  And that will come in a variety of forms...whether that is exercise or an art class or surfing the DIS.  Really.
> 
> Having an amazing therapist has been key for me. I started out with the therapist I was seeing before, but had to change my therapy schedule when I started school, so I started seeing her partner, and man, the change couldn't have gone better. She is just so much better for me. Not that my old therapist wasn't good at her job or anything, but this lady is much better suited for me. It's hard to explain, but I think you get it  I think a lot of people don't realize that going to therapy is HARD too. They expect to go and "get fixed" but it's mentally taxing!!! I'm emotionally exhausted from all the over stimulation that therapy has involved, but again, I'm in the intensive outpatient program, so it's supposed to be a little more hard core I guess.
> 
> The big news that you missed here is that a bunch of us just got back from running the Princess Half Marathon at WDW!  Yup. 8 of us stayed together, played together, ran together...all of it.  Total, total blast.  We are in the midst of posting pics and trip reports now, so you will be able to catch up.





HockeyKat said:


> Sorry that it's been a crappy few months,but glad that you have found help and things are better!
> 
> 
> Only thing major here is the trip that goofy (Paula), AkaSnowWhite (Nancy), SeptemberGirl (Liz), 3Disney (Erika), adsrtw (EE/Amiee), amykab (Amy), and I took to WDW almost 2 weeks ago to FINISH a half marathon!!
> 
> Like E said, total blast!  Couldn't have gone better, and it was so much fun hanging out with (as well as meeting, in some cases) everyone!



Thanks for the comfort guys, really it's so appreciated. A lot of people looka t you like you have 5 heads or a contagious disease when you talk about going to therapy, or instantly get that sugar dripping sickening sweet voice and say Oh wow what's wrong??? So aggrivating, so it's comforting to just have some really solid support 

Wow it sounds (and looks) like you all had an amazing time! I'm having major WDW withdrawls lately, so the pictures are awesome to look at from the trip report!!!! Are you all planning on doing this again next year?

I have to say, congrats to you all so VERY much!!!! It takes so much courage and determination just to ENROLL in something like this, let alone actually do it!!!! 

AWESOME, YOU ALL ARE!!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  Eating breakfast in my car because I really don't want to go into work.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good Morning!

Got my green-clad, Irish children off to school and now I am headed to the gym for a two-hour beating.

I have exciting news today!  Ok, so it is likely only exciting to me.  But I am opening the tennis courts today!  Earliest ever!  As team captain, I get the perk of playing the first game of the season.  So, Dan (aka my tennis coach aka summer husband) called me the other day and said "the nets are up!"  So we scheduled court time for today!  So excited!  (Kat and Meg--imagine that you haven't played hockey in 8 months and then you get start playing again.)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

quick fly by here...

*Meg* - I have no idea who/what the Tudors are.  Educate me please.





3DisneyKids said:


> So as we were walking through the lobby of the Swan, we see a bunch of women in running clothes walking toward us.  Its the 5kers!  (There was a 5k the morning before the Half.)  And we all cheered for them saying, Yay!  5k!  And really, they were so not appreciative of our support!
> 
> *They really weren't were they.  We were truly cheering for them and they looked at us like we were crazy.  Or annoying. hmpf.*
> 
> Anyway, Amy says Did you see the bling?  Totally sub-standard.  It is like made out of rubber or something.  I wont run for sub-standard bling.  And it was just the way she said it that had us rolling!  And seriously, it was the quote of the trip.
> 
> * that was the best. ever.*
> 
> Holding our sides from laughing so hard, we hopped on the boat and were off to DHS.
> 
> *YES!  And by sheer luck, Paula and Donna were ON THE BOAT!  That was the day that the bag check security guy at DHS made the baby MOVE in the stroller so that he could see under it. *
> 
> 
> This is where Nancy announces, By the way, I sing the entire time on this ride.  Loudly and off key.  WOO HOO!  We all do the exact. same. thing.
> 
> *yes.  But did you also sing loud and off key at Carousel of Progress?  Or Pirates?  Or Tiki Room?  or Splash? OR (the best yet...) SPACE MOUNTAIN which has no music
> 
> I totally entertain myself.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *awesome picture!*
> 
> Time to get on the ride and I am sort of talking Nancy through it, letting her know that there is a practice round first, etc.   Again, being NICE.  The ride starts and we are off!  Laughing like hell!  And Nancy is SO tense.  Serious as sh*t I tell ya.  By the time we are done, we are both holding our shoulders from working so hard.  And it was a victory for me, which I totally didnt throw in her face.  Why?  Because I am NICE!
> 
> *OMG - I was exhausted after that ride! So stressful  *
> 
> The second we were done, we found Liz and Kat and our TSM FPs were up, so we immediately went to ride it again.  And this time Nancy looks at me and says, Oh yeah, were going together again.  And this time you are totally going down, little girl!  Seriously, she completely threw down with me!  It was HI LAR IOUS!
> 
> *Clearly I'm way too competitive for my own good!*
> 
> And I would be remiss if I didnt mention the utter FIASCO that it was trying to get our checks.  OMG.  Our poor server.
> 
> *that was horrific.  We were all so caught up in our conversation that no one thought to warn him in advance, and he never asked.  It just went from bad to worse.*
> 
> To Be Continued.  Because the Expo has to be its own segment.  Thanks to Nancy!  Ha!~



*<blush> what?  I didn't do anything 


EE - what kind of car did you rent?  It was this huge SUV that was about the size of a school bus  *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Got my green-clad, Irish children off to school and now I am headed to the gym for a two-hour beating.



*didn't work out yesterday.  Not getting there today either.  Next week I'll be back to my old workout addicted self.

k. I'm late for my date with my sewing machine.  Catch y'all later *


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Morning Girls!  I love reading about the half! I so wish I could have been there! One of my good friends was there to! 

*Kelly* laughing about the whole Baby Mama thing! We actually just had something similar happen at work! She had an affair and got pregnant now is living with the BF and the new baby! But All three of them work at the hospital!

So I am slowly climbing back on the weight loss band wagon! I have a goal well Time frame! I am leaving for Jamaica In Feb of 2011. I am going with my mother and aunt and my BFF! The Bff and I only got the ok to go because my mother was going! The DH have heard stories of us from High school.... they both nix our trip to VEGAS!

Ok off to work! Hope Everyone has a "HAPPY ST. PATTY'S DAY"


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy, it was a borego.  Also know as the tank.  I will add my comments about the trip tonight.  And a few pics too.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning Ladies! Happy St. Pats. 

Love the trip reports and pics.


E, Sorry to hear about the quad, hope it gets better soon. DD went to school today as green as she could be, in her hair, socks, shirt...She is in the sprit.

Nancy, here is wishing you a great day of sewing, the end has to be near.

Hi Cathie sorry about the rough few months, Wishing you well.

Meg, Date!, Detail....

Kat, I have had my own printer at my desk. LOVE IT, its on the blink now and sometimes I have to us the "office printer" yuck......

Liz, Love the pic of you and your daughter

EE, Eating in you car can't be good, but I feel your pain on not wanting to go into work. 

Kelly, Lisa, Paula, Rhonda Hope all is well


----------



## HockeyKat

NANCY!!  Loved the singing in Space Mountain!!  I have never laughed so hard on that ride.   


E, great trip report so far!


Liz and I did go watch Muppets with Emily, as well as did One Man's Dream, and tried to go see Little Mermaid but Emily doesn't LIKE Ariel (love a girl that knows her mind!).  

Em was completely awesome, considering that DHS doesn't really have much for kids her age.   She got a toy and Liz and I chilled on a park bench and watched her play a bit.    

I was very grateful for the chance to chill... Amiee and I had hit it pretty hard on Thursday (did Epcot and DHS) and then Friday with the group, and my legs were needing a chance to rest a bit before the race.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Back from the gym and a great workout!  I think I have mentioned my friend Libby before.  She is totally hard core when it comes to fitness.  3+ hours per day in the gym, and all of that.  (Of course, she fully admits it is because her youngest went to K this year and she also lost her job at the same time, so now she has tons of free time.)

Anyway, I pretty much trust anything Libby says when it comes to fitness.  Not only does she do it all day long, she is the exact size I want to be when I get to goal.  She is just naturally jocky but petite, which is my build as well.  So she is great motivation for me.  Anyhow, she talked me into working out with this trainer Darcy.  And let me tell you, if you haven't figured it out, I am a trainer SNOB.  Probably because I used to be one.  But seriously, I often see these bimbette type trainers (you, the Tiffani with an "i" type) who don't know what a freaking IT band IS let alone how to stretch and strengthen it.  But Libby said that Darcy knows what she is doing and I just *had* to train with her.

She was totally right!  I had a great workout, Darcy was all over my IT band stuff, my quad stuff, and most importantly strengthening my hips.  (Every running magazine in the world will tell you that the best way for runners to avoid injury is to work their hips, which are traditionally very weak on runners.)  And damn if she wasn't right.  OMG, I couldn't believe how weak my hips are.  It was a great blend of cardio, weights, and resistance work.  And I still get to play tennis later today because it is GORGEOUS out.

Here's another interesting tidbit from Libby.  She said that the class that toned her up the fastest and the best was the water aerobics class.  And I looked at her and totally rolled my eyes.  Because, really, water aerobics tends to be perfect for people in one of three categories:  (1) senior citizens; (2) the significantly obese who have to protect their joints from any type of impact; and (3) people brand, brand, brand new to fitness who really don't know where else to start and don't have any real muscle tone to speak of.

So there was NO WAY I was going to believe Libby when she said water aerobics was the best class going.  I gave her a ton of sh*t and she totally admitted that it was her and a whole bunch of 80 year old women.  Case and point, right?  She (and Darcy, who teaches the class) explained that it is all about resistance and sure you can just paddle around in the water or you can truly use the water resistance and get an awesome workout.  Apparently Darcy does all of the NFL training stuff in the pool.  I am still skeptical.  But Libby and I have a bet going and if she wins, I have to do water aerobics with her and all of the oldsters, so I'll keep you posted.

Nancy--almost there! And thanks for reminding me about finding Paula and Donna on the boat!  Yes!  That was perfect.  And YES, most of us sang loudly and off key everywhere (especially Carousel of Progress!) but I think it was Nancy and Nancy only who sang on Space--where there is NO music!  

Steph--GREAT goal and totally doable.  11 months.  How much do you want to lose in 11 months?  Are going to go back to WW?


K, time to get some work done before court time!


----------



## adsrtw

E - I hate to admit it, but water aerobics actually sounds fun.

Kat is right Liz, Emily was a doll.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Meg* - I have no idea who/what the Tudors are.  Educate me please



I know im not Meg but I'll answer anyway! 
The Tudors is a TV program based on the life and marriages of Henry VIII! (Someone correct me if Im wrong!)



DISNEY4XMAS said:


> *Kelly* laughing about the whole Baby Mama thing! We actually just had something similar happen at work! She had an affair and got pregnant now is living with the BF and the new baby! But All three of them work at the hospital!



Steph! 
Oh my, that is quite a BM story! Honestly, im still trying to get my head around the situation. I know babies are a blessing, I really do, but this situation just seems so wrong!

LIZ - The ladies are right - You ARE young and pretty! The picture of you and Emily is fantastic!

CATHIE - Welcome back 

Just a fly by from me - Ive had a stomach bug that has had me throwing up (Eww). I do NOT like throwing up!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick fly-by but will be back later with another installment of the TR.

Tennis was AWESOME today.  It felt SO good to get out there and the weather was perfect.  And as a bonus--I played like it was August (as opposed to having even held a racquet for 8 months).  Of course, time with my summer husband always includes a beverage of some sort.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Since I'ts never too late to start again.... Can I start again?


----------



## cathie1327

Hey all

Sitting on campus right now, bored bored bored lol. I had my only midterm in my first class at 4, and was done by 4:15. Thank the Lord for teachers with simple midterm tests!!!! lol I don't have anything else until 5:30. it is GORGEOUS out today though (72) so I am outside soaking up as much sunshine as I possibly can, especially since there's supposed to be snow this weekend. (yuck!)

We had a potluck at work today...fried chicken, pasta macaroni and potato salads...a jello cake from yours truly, cookies, oy must I go on. I think I did decently well in sticking to the fruit and veggie and cheese and meat trays. Had to have some jello cake though  Had to make sure it came out okay, ya know? 

Today was pretty productive, and the potluck had everyone in a good mood, so the nasty mood my boss has been in lately seems to have ebbed for the day at least. Made for a peaceful office. 

Therapy was a short appointment today. We mostly talked about how I'm managing my time, especially with this month being so crazy with work, school and cake stuff. (wedding cake for 400 people next week. OY!) It was good, but over too soon, seems like all my sessions go that way  Which is good I guess because it means it's not something I dread.

Hope everyone else had an amazing day!

Hope everyone else had a fabulous day!


----------



## poppinspal

Quick update from my iPhone... My date got switched to tonight so I'm on my way there now. I'm freaking out a little but trying to breath.

I'll be back with details and comments later! (hopefully much, much later because things go well tonight. Fingers crossed ladies!)


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> Quick update from my iPhone... My date got switched to tonight so I'm on my way there now. I'm freaking out a little but trying to breath.
> 
> I'll be back with details and comments later! (hopefully much, much later because things go well tonight. Fingers crossed ladies!)



Meg - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you...

Not much to report here.  Work was fun today - it was gorgeous put so I spent most of the afternoon out on the roof.  I climbed up to the dormer level and was about 240' above the ground.  It was awesome!  The view, the easy climb up the stairs and the ladders (only had to climb the last 100') were easy.  Feeling great today.

Working to get some pics uploaded and some stories from the trip.

Welcome back to our old friends....  It is good to see you again.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SunnyB1066 said:


> Since I'ts never too late to start again.... Can I start again?



*Sunny!  Welcome back!  Of course you can start again.  Lord knows that I've had more do-overs than I can count...

Do you have a plan?*


----------



## poppinspal

So I was going to come back and comment to a lot of things you all have said but I just have to share about my date! 

So the quick backstory is that my friend Courtney convinced me to sign up for match.com about five months ago because she wanted me to stop dating losers. I struggled to find anyone interested me that I was also interested till my friend Angela helped me spruce up my profile about a week or so ago. This guy winked at me, I winked at him then he sent me a message. We messaged and made plans to go out Friday but when my plans fell through for tonight he asked me out. So I'll try to do a quick recap of the night.

First place we went to was so packed because they were doing something for St. Patrick's Day so went went to the Texas Roadhouse. (I stayed under calories but I think only because i was too busy talking to eat a lot. lol) I was so afraid that there'd be weird silences. I'm known to talk a lot but if I'm nervous or uncomfortable I clam up. From the moment we sat at the restaurant we just talked about everything. His mom actually runs a day care and he loves going to visit the kids. Huge plus. He's a firefighter and air force veteran. We talked about so many topics, we talked over each other at times. Oh and my big worry is always turning a guy off with the fact that I play hockey, he didn't even blink when I mentioned it. He ordered catfish and when he found out that I haven't had fish since I was a kid he cut me off a piece and let me try it. He laughed when I finally admitted that I actually liked it. We sat at the table for almost three hours. My cheeks actually hurt from smiling. He paid even though I really insisted we split it. When we finally left we walked out to our cars and he asked me out again for Friday. Then he gave me a hug and the perfect good night kiss, not too aggressive but simple and sweet. I knew half way through dinner that if he went to I'd kiss him good night. 

We just sent a few texts to say we had fun and it got us started talking all over again. It just feels natural. Oh and he drives a Dodge Charger which kind of is just like the icing on the cake because I love those cars. 

So it went well. I am going to see him again Friday night, we'll see how date two goes but tonight was not a bad night at all.


----------



## SunnyB1066

3DisneyKids said:


> *Sunny!  Welcome back!  Of course you can start again.  Lord knows that I've had more do-overs than I can count...
> 
> Do you have a plan?*



Hi! I do have a plan. I started back to WW in January, but have been battling the same pound for the last 4 weeks. Up .4 down .2.... I'm hoping tonight the scale will nudge me over this hump. I have also been going to our local gym since the first of the year doing some circiut weights and treadmill.

I am signed up to do the Race for the Cure at the end of April, we will be walking this year, but I keep thinking that I want to run. Which is what brought me back to you wonderful ladies. I know that when I do have  questions, I'll have someplace to ask them. CONGRATS to all of you that completed the Princess Half, I am in total awe.

Meg- My daughter met her boyfriend on Match and they have been together for 2 years. Good Luck!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

water aerobics.  I've never tried it, but my opinion would be the same as yours Erika. You'll definitely have to let us know how it is!

WOOT for a good date night Meg 

Welcome back Sunny

I haven't worked out since Monday. Also haven't eaten much for that matter, so it's balancing.  

That's all I have time for right now.  3 more things to finish up before cast call at 4:00 today.  Full Dress rehearsal tonight


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All

Meg, Sounds like a nice date. I am happy for you, keep us posted on Friday's.

Nancy, Dress rehearsal!! YAY, so that means your done right! CONGRATS!

Hello Sunny! I started WW in Jan also, I just had to stop going to the meetings because of DD baseball, but I am tracking online. I hear ya on a up .2 down .4 thing.!

Cathie, Pot luck at work can be the worst. Good job staying to the good for you stuff.!!!

Paula, Liz, Lisa, Kelly, E, EE, Rhonda Happy Thursday All Have a Great Day

Not much going on with me. We have had 3 really nice days, and I have not ran at all. With work and the girls it just has not worked out to where I could get outside or on the treadmill. Today I must do something!


----------



## adsrtw

Just had to pop in to say this:

Megan, your date sounds cool!  Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## cathie1327

poppinspal said:


> So I was going to come back and comment to a lot of things you all have said but I just have to share about my date!
> 
> So the quick backstory is that my friend Courtney convinced me to sign up for match.com about five months ago because she wanted me to stop dating losers. I struggled to find anyone interested me that I was also interested till my friend Angela helped me spruce up my profile about a week or so ago. This guy winked at me, I winked at him then he sent me a message. We messaged and made plans to go out Friday but when my plans fell through for tonight he asked me out. So I'll try to do a quick recap of the night.
> 
> First place we went to was so packed because they were doing something for St. Patrick's Day so went went to the Texas Roadhouse. (I stayed under calories but I think only because i was too busy talking to eat a lot. lol) I was so afraid that there'd be weird silences. I'm known to talk a lot but if I'm nervous or uncomfortable I clam up. From the moment we sat at the restaurant we just talked about everything. His mom actually runs a day care and he loves going to visit the kids. Huge plus. He's a firefighter and air force veteran. We talked about so many topics, we talked over each other at times. Oh and my big worry is always turning a guy off with the fact that I play hockey, he didn't even blink when I mentioned it. He ordered catfish and when he found out that I haven't had fish since I was a kid he cut me off a piece and let me try it. He laughed when I finally admitted that I actually liked it. We sat at the table for almost three hours. My cheeks actually hurt from smiling. He paid even though I really insisted we split it. When we finally left we walked out to our cars and he asked me out again for Friday. Then he gave me a hug and the perfect good night kiss, not too aggressive but simple and sweet. I knew half way through dinner that if he went to I'd kiss him good night.
> 
> We just sent a few texts to say we had fun and it got us started talking all over again. It just feels natural. Oh and he drives a Dodge Charger which kind of is just like the icing on the cake because I love those cars.
> 
> So it went well. I am going to see him again Friday night, we'll see how date two goes but tonight was not a bad night at all.



WOW! Sounds like an amazing date! I love that first feeling when you jsut click with someone and neither of you can wait to find out more about the other.

And I totally understand about the talking thing. I hate awkward silences. So I talk to fill them. I think I look weird sometimes lol. Luckily, my boyfriend doesn't mind 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Meg, Sounds like a nice date. I am happy for you, keep us posted on Friday's.
> 
> Nancy, Dress rehearsal!! YAY, so that means your done right! CONGRATS!
> 
> Hello Sunny! I started WW in Jan also, I just had to stop going to the meetings because of DD baseball, but I am tracking online. I hear ya on a up .2 down .4 thing.!
> 
> Cathie, Pot luck at work can be the worst. Good job staying to the good for you stuff.!!!
> 
> Paula, Liz, Lisa, Kelly, E, EE, Rhonda Happy Thursday All Have a Great Day
> 
> Not much going on with me. We have had 3 really nice days, and I have not ran at all. With work and the girls it just has not worked out to where I could get outside or on the treadmill. Today I must do something!



FOr me, it is so much more motivating to do something on nice days. It's the yucky days I struggle with!!!!


Just a quick drop by to say hey yall. The potluck food is haunting me....we had so much left that everyone brought it all back today!  I promised myself I'd stay away from the fried chicken and only allow one scoop each of potato and macaroni salad. Lots of fruit and veggies and meat and cheese left though  And everyone loved my cake which was a huge confidence booster and means there's not much left for me to eat! yay! lol

We found out in our team meeting today that we are adding 6 new people to the team, from other depts. They do something TOTALLY different than we do. Explains why my boss has been on edge. 2 of the people work closely with us on contracts, so it makes sense for them to be on our team...the other 4 are clerks that do more for other teams than they do us so it should be interesting...they have lots of visitors and tend to be loud and we are really very quiet workers due to the nature of what we do. Hoping it doesn't upset the balance of things...

Oh, and BTW. Colorado weather drives me nuts lol. It was 72 yesterday, supposed to be in the 60's during the day today, and snow 5 inches by midnight, and 10 by noon tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Ronda93

What a beautiful day!  It's been so dull and dreary here this week.  Today is sunny and headed to the mid 60s.  I was supposed to do 10 miles Saturday, but the weather is supposed to be lousy by the weekend.  I switched it to today and did the run over a LONG lunch.  It was slow.  I think it will average out to 12:30 miles.  

I don't like running after 9:00 a.m.  I run right after I get up.  Brush my teeth, put on my shoes and go.  If I wait a few hours I'm slow and my legs feel like lead.  Go figure.  

Now I just have a 5 miler on Saturday.  Whee!

*Meg* - sounds so nice. 

*Cathie* - welcome back.  

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ladies, thanks for the nice words about me and about Emily.  

Meg, love the date story!  

Cathie, I'm glad you shared all that with us.  Sounds like you are in the right place, and doing what you need to do.  So true about people saying dumb stuff.  OMG, I see it all the time.

Sunny, welcome back!!!


----------



## SunnyB1066

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!   Weigh in tonight was fab! I'm down 2.8.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Meg - awesome news about the date!  Still keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you...

I used to do water aerobics and it can be a great workout if you have the right instructor and really push yourself.  I stopped because I outgrew the class and it felt more like a coffee clatch than a workout class.  The instructor was not inspiring at all.  Given the right circumstances it could be great though.

Nancy - get some well deserved rest

sunny - hope you kicked that pound's butt today

Cathie - just say no to the leftovers!!!  They won't do anything for you.

Hope everyone is having a great day.  I was in meetings all day so it was not fun.  That is my typical Thursday though - oh well.  Got a good workout in though.  Step ups, bent over rows, hamstring curls - good times...


----------



## goofyfan-12

SunnyB1066 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!   Weigh in tonight was fab! I'm down 2.8.



Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wow, can't believe I haven't posted all day!  What have I been doing?  I couldn't tell you, but I was pretty busy all day.

SUNNY--WOO HOO on the loss!  That is a GREAT loss!  You must feel awesome about it!

MEG--What an amazing first date!  Can't wait to hear how Friday goes!

Weather here has been gorgeous as well, but that won't last much longer.  Rain and foul crap is on the way.  But I played tennis yesterday and again today.  And I got in a 4.5 miler today with NO PAIN.  I went super slow (11:20 pace) and it was great to run without pain.  I am going to continue to do slow, short distances until I know that I am healed.  Then I can work on pacing issues.

Nancy is done!  Nancy is done!  OMG, I am so excited for you!  I feel like I am the one who just has had a weight lifted!


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay Nancy!!

I am not eating well tonight.

But, I did make it to the gym after work and did 3 miles in 35 min!  I did mostly 2/1 intervals, although there was one 3 min run and 1 2 min walk.  

I need to figure out my next interval step.  Is it 2/1, or should I be doing 3/2 or 4/2?   Or should I just start on week 3 or so of C25K and do that?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--intervals are a tough thing as everyone is different, of course.  But here is my two cents.  I know that the 2/1 and even 1/1 intervals have been working for you.  But traditionally that type of interval is not recommended.  That much changing of pace is much more likely to cause injury--or just mess with your muscles in not so healthy ways.  You've had great success with it so far, so it might not ever be a problem for you.  Then again, your luck might run out, kwim?

I like C25K--it is a known and proven and respected program.

Other common intervals are 3/2, 4/1, and 5/1 (the running number is first).  Of course, you need to flip that for a while since you aren't running for 5 minutes at a stretch yet...and do things like 1/4, 2/3 and so on until you are running for longer intervals.

MfM Run/Walk program starts at 3/2, then goes to 3/1, then goes to 4/1.

MfM Walk/Run program starts at 1/3 and goes to 2/3 (again, the running number is first).

Given where you are at, I would go with something like this (and build up SLOWLY...no injuries!)  Of course, you can also just do C25k.

1 more full week of 2/1
1-2 weeks of 3/2
1-2 weeks of 3/1
1-2 weeks of 4/2
1-2 weeks of 4/1
1 week of 5/2
1 week of 5/1
Once you are comfortable running for 5 full minutes, increase 2 minutes per week
1 week at 7/1
1 week at 9/1
1 week at 11/1
and so on

And of course, if you need longer in any one stage, stay in that stage as long as you need to.  But even if you feel like you can move up more quickly, I wouldn't.  What's the rush?  You will either burn out, get frustrated, or get injured--and for no reason.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm so glad the week is almost over!  Good night DIS!


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I really, really appreciate the advice!!!  


When I say 2/1, I do mean run 2, walk 1.  

What do you recommend as to speed of the runs?   I was doing 5.4/5.6 today and that felt okay.  How about walks?  During the half training I was keeping my walk pace way up (4.2-4.4) but I don't know if I need to decrease that for recovery if I am running more?   

I think I can start trying 3/2.  I think that might be easier than 2/1, actually.   

FWIW, and I probably shouldn't say this, but the only issue I have ever had is the shin splints, and I still chalk that up to worn out shoes.   I am quite frankly shocked and waiting for the injury wagon to come by. 

My goal is a) to run a full 5K by the summer sometime, b) to be able to run the entire 10K in the fall when my friend from Chicago is coming down to do one with me, and c) to have goals vat all, so that I keep up the healthy eating/exercise/weight loss train.   So I have tons of time and can do what feels comfortable.    


Running is actually starting to feel sort of... gasp... good.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies, just got home from hockey. Scored an amazing goals, all the guys were yelling for me, it was nice. One more month of hockey, I'll be sad when it ends. 

Nancy- I think it was you who asked about the Tudors and I know Kelly answered but if you don't know about King Henry and his six wives wikipedia it. I have stacks of books based on that time that I love reading.

E- I'm glad you're getting to play some tennis! The courts are starting to open up around here. Its such a short season, I can imagine how you feel to be back on the courts.

Sunny- I'm glad to hear your daughter had luck with match.com, I always wonder if it can actually work. Oh and awesome job on the weight loss!

Hi to everyone else! I'm sure I've missed lots that I wanted to say to you. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be 70 degrees here, I'm so excited! Tomorrow is also my second date, I'm thinking of wearing my new super cute skirt from Ralph Lauren. I think knowing its a smaller size(size 6, yay!) and that its comfy will give me confidence. I can't believe I'm dating again, you ladies have done wonders on making me confident again.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat, I wouldn't even think about speed yet.  If you are comfortable at 5.5-ish range, then just stay right there.  I would first work on getting all the way to a 5k at WHATEVER speed is comfortable.  It will likely fluctuate between 5.0 - 5.5.  And that is a great tip when you are working to run the whole way through.  It is almost like intervals, just running intervals instead of run/walk.  For example, you might be running along at 5.5 and start to feel fatigued.  Instead of going to a walk, just drop down to a 5.0 for a couple of minutes until you feel refreshed, and then go back up to the 5.5.  But that won't be for a while yet, so no rush there.

And I know it is tough for you with both weather and schedule, but I would recommend getting outside for as many of your runs as possible.  For starters, any race you do is going to be outside, so it is always better to train that way.  Secondly, speed varies WILDLY from what you can do on a TM to what you can do outside.  

The trend tends to go like this--as a new/beginning runner, you are faster on the TM than you can go outside.  This is because outside requires more effort and exertion.  But once you are comfortable running outside and have gotten your pace back to where it was, when you switch to a TM, you go slower than you do outside.  This is because you aren't as "free" on a TM to get your full, natural stride in, so you naturally have shorter strides.

But as with anything, it is highly individualized--these are just the more normal patterns.

For me, my first 3 months of running were 98% on TM.  OMG, I was terrified of moving outside.  But eventually I did.  And now it is the opposite.  I literally NEVER run on the TM.  If the weather is so bad out that I can't run outside, I just switch my running days.  Or suck it up.  Running outside is a million times easier for me.  I honestly do know if I could even run 5 miles on the TM right now.  I doubt it.  But when outside, 5 miles is my distance of choice...not too short, but also not so long that I get bored.

Sounds like you have some great goals.  I have some, too, and that helps.  My first is to get back to running regularly without pain!  I am trying not to focus on time or anything.  Just good form and no pain.  Once I am completely healed, I will begin training to run a 5k at a 9:30 pace and then at a sub-9 pace.  I have already done a 10k at a 9:50 pace, so I am hoping that these goals aren't too lofty and can be achieved by September.  I am not sure how long I need to work to get to those speeds.  Like, I know how many weeks it takes to train for a Half or a Full.  But no idea how to plan for increasing speed.

Then my long term goal is to do the Princess again next year (or maybe the Donald in January), but run it to PR.  And then once I have a good (for me) PR in the Half distance, every other Half I ever do from then on will just be for fun and with friends and stopping for pics, etc.  I just need that one really strong time.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

busy day for me yesterday, DD had to get shots, YUCK!
I did do 30 mins on elliptical, my legs feel it this morning!
Oh, and don't laugh, but the Zhu-Zhu's have just invaded my house. My Dad got the girls each one and The 2 bedroom playset. Its so funny even the baby was having a blast with them, We had to say God Bless to the Zhu-Zhu's before bed. And Alexa was"showing me" on the box how you can get more stuff for them to play with. OMG!

Sunny, Great Loss

Meg, have a great date

Nancy, YAY!!! your done.

Rhonda, I don't think your slow, that's a GREAT PACE.!!!

E, I read your advise for Kat, I think I may try that too, but I also have issue with shin splints. Right now  I am at a very slow pace outside of 3.5ish, I have landmarks outside that I try to run to, about 2 miles without stopping. 
I also want to know how to increase my pace outside. 

Kat, I think you are doing great!!

Cathie, Liz, Kelly, Lisa, EE HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy is done!  Nancy is done!  OMG, I am so excited for you!  I feel like I am the one who just has had a weight lifted!



 I am done.  Mostly.  I have 2 things that I brought home after dress rehearsal last night that need minor adjustments.  Dress rehearsal went very well, all things considered.  First, one of the cast members was at the ER with a suspected case of appendicitis (sp?).  Her stomach (or so she thought) had been bothering her for the few days prior and I guess yesterday the pain got really bad so off to the ER with her.  We had no updates as of late last night when we left the school.  So, a member from the ensemble had to step in an fill the role.  She (luckily!) is almost exactly the same size so the costumes fit her perfectly so no adjustments necessary there!

There were also a few mic issues.  The drama club recently received a $12,000 grant from the Education Foundation to purchase new mics and I guess there was some techinical difficulty with an amp, but it's supposedly under control and the proper equipment will be in place for this evening.

oh - and my daughter was amazing.  (nope. not bias at all )


I'm looking forward to getting my life back.  I haven't exercised since Monday.  This morning I'm going to hit the TM for a quick bit.  I would go out for a bike ride, but the weather is TOO nice.  If I went, I'd be out too long.  I only have about 30 minutes to give today so I have time for costume adjustments before I go to work.  Then cast call is for 5:00 tonight.





HockeyKat said:


> Running is actually starting to feel sort of... gasp... good.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

now, with any luck, I'll be able to post a few random pictures from our trip.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Nancy--look at you!  Done with costumes AND posting pics!    OMG, I love, love, love the TT one where we are all holding up our bling!  PERFECT.  I'll have to get a copy of that one.

Gorgeous here, too.  So what I am going to do?  Triple work-out, natch!    Heading to the gym now for just a quick 45 minute weight class.  Then for a short, slow run. (hoping for no pain) Then tennis.  WOOT!  And at some point I will sit down and get some actual WORK done.  I was up till 2 last night because the good weather made me goof around all day.

Break a leg tonight, Becca!  So excited to hear about the show!  And you HAVE to find a way to get a video of at least one of her songs and post it so we can see!


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

3DisneyKids said:


> Steph--GREAT goal and totally doable.  11 months.  How much do you want to lose in 11 months?  Are going to go back to WW?


I would like to lose the 20 pounds that I gained back in the last year! That is my goal if I can lose more than that is even better! Weight watchers not sure if I am going back.. I would love to but money is tight right now so not sure if that is an option.



poppinspal said:


> So I was going to come back and comment to a lot of things you all have said but I just have to share about my date!
> 
> So the quick backstory is that my friend Courtney convinced me to sign up for match.com about five months ago because she wanted me to stop dating losers. I struggled to find anyone interested me that I was also interested till my friend Angela helped me spruce up my profile about a week or so ago. This guy winked at me, I winked at him then he sent me a message. We messaged and made plans to go out Friday but when my plans fell through for tonight he asked me out. So I'll try to do a quick recap of the night.
> 
> First place we went to was so packed because they were doing something for St. Patrick's Day so went went to the Texas Roadhouse. (I stayed under calories but I think only because i was too busy talking to eat a lot. lol) I was so afraid that there'd be weird silences. I'm known to talk a lot but if I'm nervous or uncomfortable I clam up. From the moment we sat at the restaurant we just talked about everything. His mom actually runs a day care and he loves going to visit the kids. Huge plus. He's a firefighter and air force veteran. We talked about so many topics, we talked over each other at times. Oh and my big worry is always turning a guy off with the fact that I play hockey, he didn't even blink when I mentioned it. He ordered catfish and when he found out that I haven't had fish since I was a kid he cut me off a piece and let me try it. He laughed when I finally admitted that I actually liked it. We sat at the table for almost three hours. My cheeks actually hurt from smiling. He paid even though I really insisted we split it. When we finally left we walked out to our cars and he asked me out again for Friday. Then he gave me a hug and the perfect good night kiss, not too aggressive but simple and sweet. I knew half way through dinner that if he went to I'd kiss him good night.
> 
> We just sent a few texts to say we had fun and it got us started talking all over again. It just feels natural. Oh and he drives a Dodge Charger which kind of is just like the icing on the cake because I love those cars.
> 
> So it went well. I am going to see him again Friday night, we'll see how date two goes but tonight was not a bad night at all.



Meg date sounds awesome! I am the same way about the quiet awkwardness feeling. I think after 16 years of DH & I being together I now appreciate the quiet.
 I actually just ate at texas road house for the first time a few weeks ago! MM was that good! But of course over did it! I totally agree with the car! I love that Car! I keep saying when my kids are older I am getting me one!
So where just north of Boston are you from I am from just south of Boston in Weymouth, Now living on the Canadian / Vermont border in NY.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, I totally forgot to comment on your date!!  So glad that it went well, and hope that tonight is as good!

Nancy, glad that you got through it!  


Gorgeous here too... mid-70s, clear, and sunny.  I am stuck in my cube, pressed up against the glass like a Garfield toy in someone's car window.


----------



## cathie1327

Happy Friday all!!!

I managed to stay away from the leftovers yesterday for the most part  I finished off the fruit and veggie tray and had some meat and cheese and that was it!

Last night, a friend and I went out for a couple of drinks and got something to eat. We just got a plate of the mini bar burgers. I just picked the bread off of mine and ate the burgers with some lettuce tomatoes and  pickles I'd asked for, and stayed away from the fries. It was pretty productive I think. Plus we ended up going to another bar for one more drink and dancing a lot. Yay for exercise 

Yesterday I got a bit of a disturbing call, and figured it out today...it was an attorney for a credit card I'd had LONG LONG ago. It had been charged off and the credit card people had told me that that meant it would go on my credit as insecurable...meaning they didn't expect to ever get the money. Shame on me for not investigating further...what was 600 dollars morphed into 1000...and the attorney explained to me that a charge off is simply for their accounting books but that I still had to pay...nice of him to explain it to me...wish the credit card people had.. ...(sigh) so just when I thought I had all my financial troubles behind me, and could finally get out of my family's house....here comes this. They are working with me on payments though so I am thankful for that; I'm just going to have to be careful with my spending until it is paid off. Wish this had happened a couple of weeks ago before I spent my tax money on a laptop for school  I wish I had been more responsible when I was younger and not gotten into all the financial trouble I did....but....looking back on it, at least it has taught me to be responsible now, and although I hated moving back in with my family, good things came out of it that wouldn't have happened had I still been living on my own....so I guess everything happens for a reason. 

Sorry, that's my vent for the day lol. At least they are not taking me to court, and working with me on it, which is a ray of sunshine in the midst of the whole thing.

It's snowing hard here today (yes you read that right, and yes it was 60 degrees yesterday lol). It's supposed to snow all through the day and into tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day with happy weather


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I am stuck in my cube, pressed up against the glass like a Garfield toy in someone's car window.



LOVE THIS, TOO FUNNY


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

cathie1327 said:


> It's snowing hard here today (yes you read that right, and yes it was 60 degrees yesterday lol). It's supposed to snow all through the day and into tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day with happy weather



It's 60 here today, but its to drop down to 30's and rain snow mix tonight.
YUCK! So you are not alone!


----------



## SunnyB1066

cathie1327 said:


> Happy Friday all!!!
> 
> I managed to stay away from the leftovers yesterday for the most part  I finished off the fruit and veggie tray and had some meat and cheese and that was it!
> 
> Last night, a friend and I went out for a couple of drinks and got something to eat. We just got a plate of the mini bar burgers. I just picked the bread off of mine and ate the burgers with some lettuce tomatoes and  pickles I'd asked for, and stayed away from the fries. It was pretty productive I think. Plus we ended up going to another bar for one more drink and dancing a lot. Yay for exercise
> 
> Yesterday I got a bit of a disturbing call, and figured it out today...it was an attorney for a credit card I'd had LONG LONG ago. It had been charged off and the credit card people had told me that that meant it would go on my credit as insecurable...meaning they didn't expect to ever get the money. Shame on me for not investigating further...what was 600 dollars morphed into 1000...and the attorney explained to me that a charge off is simply for their accounting books but that I still had to pay...nice of him to explain it to me...wish the credit card people had.. ...(sigh) so just when I thought I had all my financial troubles behind me, and could finally get out of my family's house....here comes this. They are working with me on payments though so I am thankful for that; I'm just going to have to be careful with my spending until it is paid off. Wish this had happened a couple of weeks ago before I spent my tax money on a laptop for school  I wish I had been more responsible when I was younger and not gotten into all the financial trouble I did....but....looking back on it, at least it has taught me to be responsible now, and although I hated moving back in with my family, good things came out of it that wouldn't have happened had I still been living on my own....so I guess everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Sorry, that's my vent for the day lol. At least they are not taking me to court, and working with me on it, which is a ray of sunshine in the midst of the whole thing.
> 
> It's snowing hard here today (yes you read that right, and yes it was 60 degrees yesterday lol). It's supposed to snow all through the day and into tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day with happy weather



Sorry about the bad news with the credit card. Hopefully it will get better soon. 

It's 62 here in Arkansas today and they are predicting 1-3 inches of snow here tomorrow night. Have to get out early to get my pedicure done. Have to have pretty toes for flip flop season. 

Thanks for all the welcomes and congratulations.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sunny, you are a woman after my own heart!  Oh how I love my pedicures!

We have one more day of wonderful weather.  Tomorrow will be the best day yet, with highs in the mid-60s.  For Maine in March, that is incredible and unheard of!  Seriously, this is what we get in mid-MAY!  So it is a huge bonus.

And we are really going to take advantage of it and get the spring yard work done!  We can't get everything done as we will definitely have at least one more snow this season, but we can get a lot taken care of and that will be a huge relief.  Spring is super crazy here since we have 3 kids in baseball, 3 kids in tennis and we have to open the lake house.  It seems like every week-end we are rushing like crazy to get everything done.  So if we can get the yard work done now!?!?  OMG, what a huge help.  And I never mind doing the spring clean-up and prep as I am just so thrilled to be outside.  Fall clean-up (when we are getting ready for winter) is a different story.

Becca is singing her little heart out right this second--can't wait to hear the report!

And Meg is on her second date right now.  Can't wait for that report either!

Cathie--sounds like you made some good food choices.  Sorry about the $$ issues, but you are right--better to learn those lessons NOW.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--look at you!  Done with costumes AND posting pics!    OMG, I love, love, love the TT one where we are all holding up our bling!  PERFECT.  I'll have to get a copy of that one.
> 
> *Yes!  Of all the ride photos that I tried to catch, that's the only one that came out good!*
> 
> Gorgeous here, too.  So what I am going to do?  Triple work-out, natch!
> 
> *
> Are you guys ready for this?  Really?  I haven't worked out since Monday (no, never made it to the TM this morning. I was posting pics instead ) AND I'm bagging boot camp tomorrow.  I have to be at 2 shows tomorrow, then Sunday have to drive 7-ish hours to bring the kids back to school.  I simply can't hurt.  So tomorrow it's sleeping in a bit, then a bike ride for me. *
> 
> Break a leg tonight, Becca!  So excited to hear about the show!  And you HAVE to find a way to get a video of at least one of her songs and post it so we can see!



*The dress rehearsal was videoed.  They can't do the actual shows due to copy right laws (ticket sales/public performances, etc etc).  Hopefully I'll get the dvd soon.*



HockeyKat said:


> I am stuck in my cube, pressed up against the glass like a Garfield toy in someone's car window.



* That is EXACTLY what I looked like in airport jail! 
*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi! Just checking in!  

Meg hope the date was awesome!

Nancy, I'm thrilled for you and Becca!!!

Hi to all. Off to run errands and rest this weekend. I still have a cold and need it to leave!!!  I'll try to catch up this weekend on the thread!


----------



## Ronda93

Good morning ladies.  DGF and I have both gotten our runs in and are tackling Mount Laundry and trekking the wilds of the produce department.  I want to make lasagna tomorrow.  I made it a few weeks ago and it was yummy and made great leftovers.  No boiling just extra water in the sauce.  I add spinach and some julienned zuchinni.  [makes funny Italian cook kissing noise/motion].  

I flipped my 10 mile run to Thursday and had some aches afterwards.  Today was Thursday's five and it was much better.  I used a 5/1 run/walk mix and it was comfortable.  Nice times.  The St Louis half claims to have a 14:00 pace requirement.  I suspect that's intended for the full particpants.  Both races finish in the same route.  I think it would be hard to sweep halfers out of the mix.  My Donald average was 13:45 and I want to put some distance between me and the broom.  

Now tha I'm past the 10 it's taper time.  What can I buy, what can I buy?  I'm sporting new shoes.  I just got some new sports bras (Enell, can't say enough good about them).  A friend is going to work for Garmin.  I offered to test the 305 - no word yet.

*Meg *- hoping it went well.  Let us know.

*E* - I'll get my toes done the week of the race.  Maybe a little arch on them?  And an itty, bitty river... 

*Cathie* - hang in there.  I completely wrecked my credit in my early 20s.  Really wrecked.  Totally.  Important thing is to make the negative reports end.  Pull your own credit report and, while it's painful to look at, examine it and make sure you are dealing/have dealt with each item.  Get a secured VISA, use it sparingly and make payments.  After the negative stuff starts to fade there's something positive to see.  

*Nancy* - how was the show?!

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Just popping in quickly to give an update on the date. It went very well... we did dinner and a movie. When we talk it feels like we just are talking not like we've only been on two dates. He paid for the whole date again which was very nice of him and he told me he really likes me. He is probably the nicest guy I've been out with. 

That being said I am having trouble just enjoying this. I seem to be hung up on the fact that he has tattoos. I'm not sure why, I seem to be in the minority with kids my age by not having them. I am not sure if it's because my ex had them and they became a symbol of every difference between us. He is definitely nothing like my ex so I think I just have to get over it. He's too nice to let something so silly get in the way.

On a sort of related note I was worried about weight gain because he's taken me out to dinner twice this week and I missed a workout. So after lunch today I stepped on the scale determined to use any gain as motivation. I'm down 2 pounds since Monday! I guess it did help to just make wise choices and portion control at dinner. I'll weigh in Monday like normal but if I stay down I'll have hit a loss of 20 pounds.

Off to my aunts birthday party. I'll be back later.

Oh and Cathie I live in Winchester. Near Woburn and Burlington.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick fly-by from me.

Gorgeous day here!  Just amazing!  Hit 70* which is a record for March in Maine.  Spent the whole day in the yard, which felt great and we got a lot done.

Ronda--awesome job getting ready for your second Half!  WOOT!  Can't wait to hear about it.  Oh and it is during the taper that I always buy all sorts of running gadgets and accessories!  Ha!

Nancy--so happy about the show!  What was Steff's reaction?

Meg--so glad the second date went well!  So let's talk about the tattoos.  Are there a lot of them?  Just a couple?  Where?  Of what?  These things make a difference!  

Liz--yes, come back and play!

Ok, off to dinner.  Jeff and I are going out for our Anniversary (which was Monday - 13 years married and 16+ years together).  Should be a nice time.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 

I have two words for you. Stomach Flu. 



Meg, the guys sound great, over look the tat's for now and see how it goes.

E, Happy Anniversary

Rhonda, Sounds like your all ready for your next half. 

Nancy, YAY, Glad play is going well!

Lisa, Liz, Kat, Sunny, Cathie, EE, Kelly Hi All, 

back to the couch.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Jo - feel better...

Meg - sounds like a great date.  Give yourself a chance to enjoy this.  Who knows what might happen right?

Ronda - let the taper begin!  I did not know what to do with myself during the taper (still don't know that the race is over).  I have all the free time on my hands since I am not training for hours at a time.  Can't wait to hear about the race.  Love the arch on the toes...

Liz - miss you around here.  Hope youbare feeling better soon.

E - have fun tonight!  You totally deserve to.

Nancy - sounds like the show is a hit!  Get some rest and rejoin the land of the living.  We miss you around here.

Hi to everyone else....  Busy weekend here with lots of family things going on.  Craziness is probably a better word for it.  Trying to stay in my plan and exercising.  Got on the bike at the gym for the first time in months today.  It was ugh and happiness all rolled into one.  Now, to get my bike out and restart my rides - the MS ride is on July 10th and I want to do the 25 mile leg this time.  Gotta start getting ready.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, yay on the half taper!  

Paula, glad you are back to biking.  I know how much you missed it. 

Meg, yay on the good 2nd date!


It was gorgeous here today, almost 80 degrees and sunny.   My allergies unfortunately prevent the outside run, though, or at least until the pollen is a bit less thick.  

I made it to the gym and did 3 miles in 35:20.   I started with the 3/2 intervals and so far they seem to be going okay.   The last 1-2 rather sucked but I made it through.  

There is a local 5/10K on April 20 that I am considering.  Not sure if I want to do the 5 or the 10.   Probably 5.  


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Ronda93

It has finally stopped snowing!  The dachshund gets lost in the back yard.  We were lucky to have it so warm when it started as rain Friday night.  I almost put the shovel away last week.

Off to church and groceries.  

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Jo--feel better!

Nancy--REST!  Given that I got an e-mail from you at 1:30am, I hope you are sleeping in!

Paula--yes, the bike!  I got mine out yesterday and all tuned up and ready for the season!  WOOT!

Kat--good job on the 3/2.  And if the last couple of intervals were a challenge--perfect!  That means you are exactly where you should be.  When they get easier, move up to the next level.

Another nice day here, but not as warm.  50s.  For March in Maine, I'll still take it!  Heading out for a run shortly.  Planning on 10k, but if I feel good, I might push to an 8 miler, we'll see.  My hams are sore from all of the yard work yesterday.  Because of course I had to make it more fitness-oriented.  Like, when bending over to pull weeds or pick up debris from the yard, I did all of that as squats.  So I did literally hundreds and hundreds of squats yesterday.  Which was great.  But oh do I feel them today!

Not sure what else we have planned.  Kids want to play tennis, as they haven't been on the courts yet.  But I'd rather we all go to the beach.  So we'll see.

Have a great day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I am really close to having my *normal* life back   Today we strike set, and I make a trip to Vermont to bring kids back to college.   Tomorrow will be "shock the system Monday" for me.  I have had 3 whole workouts since the 1/2 marathon.  THREE.   That is so not like me.  Even when death-bed sick I get my workouts in! 

And if I haven't done enough sewing already, Seth has a pair of jeans that need to be fixed and Steff has a GORGEOUS dress for a formal that needs adjustment. (Kat - you would be so proud.  Macy's. Started at $120.  She got it for $15)  

*Jo* - feel better.

*Meg* - glad you had another good date.  Tattoos?  eh. I'm with Erika.  Depends what/where/why.  But if he's a good guy, well, that's the most important thing.

*Lisa.*  Dear Lisa.  Are you still basking in the WDW glory?  Or are you in house-selling he!!?

*Ronda* - enjoy the taper!

*Everyone *- love you, miss you.  See you tomorrow for sure!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

BEST run I have had in months, really!  Perfect temps (upper 40s), no pain, everything just right.

15k (9.3 miles) in 91 minutes and NO PAIN.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi! 

Will return.  Got in at 4:30 am.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Happy Sunday! Even though we don't have any sun today. We've had 7 inches of snow, but it's already beginning to melt. So thats a big plus. 

Nancy - have a good trip taking the kiddo back to school. I bet you'll be glad to get back to regular work outs. 

E - Glad the run was good. 

Lisa - Hi! 

Jo - Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sunny--I forget where you live again?

Hard to believe that we are going to get more snow later this week.  After the gorgeous weather we've had!

Lisa!!  Lisa!!  You're back!  Can't wait for all of the details and your stunning photos!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 
I'm a little better, just weak from not having anything in my system. So needless to say no work out for me this weekend, other  than cleaning the house, door knobs, light swiches!!!

Sorry, just a drive by post, I will be back in the game tomorrow. 

Cross your finger for me that Alexa does not get this. (Baby already had it some what on Monday)


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay - caught up!!!!!

Hi Sunny!  

Hi Cathie!

Welcome back. Now if I could only have that Reester bunny girl back here too.   I saw a shooting star last night - I wasted my wish. Should have wished on that.    

Kelly - so I caught your BIL drama at a PIT airport hotel.  And I think - wow MIL is going be so off Kelly now and on to new possible DIL - she has this drama.  OMG.  She's not.    Excuse me while I laugh at your expense.

Nancy!    So glad to hear about it all .  Nice to see your offspring shine, eh?   I smiled at your exercise week and curious if the body will lose weight.  Sometimes I hear stories where one changes in up with a week of lower exercise levels and there's suprise movement.  LIke the body exhales.  

Ronda - race is coming quickly, eh?  Laughed at your Kat printer comment - big time.  How did the music go for your niece?

Jo - Jo I SO laughed at you thinking I know a darn thing about WW exercise points.    And loved Ms. WW's response.

And speaking of Ms. WW herself.  Of course you look young and pretty.  What's wrong with you young and pretty?    Em looks so cute in the WDW pics.  What she's got against the red mermaid.  By the way I was swimming in the BCV quiet pool (for a second - later I'll tell you why I was delayed going to SAB that day) and my dad said a little boy said, "that girl is like a mermaid".  Love that little boy!  

Meg - so much going on.  So much excitement!!!  Congrats on the race.  On the surprise loss (love them!)  And the date.  

Amiee - you've been quiet this week.  How's the boy?  

Amy - have loved seeing you on here.  Sorry about the frustration of the five.  How much more Amy?  

Hey Reek.   Sorry couldn't resist.   Tennis.  Got it.  So friggin' jealous.  Used to live on the courts.  Nets are up!!!!!  NETS ARE UP!!!  Remember it well.

Loved the TR - hard to read but loving reading it as well.  Keep it coming.  And so thrilled for your weight.  Nine!  Yeah!  

Kat - Weight.  Fantastic!!!  BWV!!!!!  Oh boy so envious.  I want myself some more of those.  Although I rarely use my home resort window so I make no sense.  But would love to add some more BWV points.  Crossing my fingers for you.  

Paula - just got your FB comments.  Thanks.    Sucks on the date.  Do know that I say "F" every single time that you've come on with a no chemistry date.  But I'm so proud that you're a woman that will never settle.  And congratulations on the loss at JC.  

I got in at 4:30 and up at regular time.  I know I've forgotten someone.    Forgive me.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day Two  Part Two

When we last left our rag-tag group, we were just leaving DHS in order to get to the Expo.  But first we had to get all of our luggage (and I do mean ALL) from Bell Services at the Swan and then check it at BWV.  More tipping!

Once at BW, we HAD to stop and think of Lisa.  We went up to her beloved Boardwalk Porch and took this photo.  We even thought about getting a fruit plate to complete the picture!






Our room was in a PERFECT location.  First floor and walked out right to the main pool.  OMG.  Heaven.  And at the beginning of those notoriously long hallways, so just popped out the other side and we were on the Boardwalk itself.  Could not have been better.  But there was not time to hanghad to get to the Expo.

So we loaded into EEs behemoth of a rental and off we went.    I LOVED the Expo.  OMG, anything and everything for the runner.  SO many fun shirts with great sayings, etc.

Ok, backing up.  First we had to all regroup and then we went on in.  Disneys Wide World of Sports is actually a beautiful facility.  We got to the entrance of the Expo and there were two men dressed as Princes to escort us in and welcome us to the Expo.  Pics, natch.






Walked in the door and this is what we saw.  Vendors GALORE.  OMG, the shopping that was to be done!  But business first.  Had to go check in for the race and get our bibs and goody bags.  Registration was by bib number (which you got via e-mail a few weeks before).  We al l had wildly different numbers.  So I go get my bibOMFG I am in Corral A!  A!  This is where they put the fast runners!  Um, do they know me?  I submitted proof of time, but A?!!?  No freaking way.  I was STOKED.  Check in with all of the rest of the Goddesses.  Liz and Amy were in Corral C, Paula, Kat and EE were together in Corral D, and NancyNancy was in Corral E!  The Dead Last Corral.  WT F?!?!  Nancy is the fastest of all of us!  How the hell did she get shoved way back there?!  Mostly we are happy because none of our first-timers/walkers were in the last corral.  This is a huge help because it automatically gives a nice cushion in case you get off pace.  There is no way anyone will be swept, so that feels great.

Now it was time to SHOP the Expo!  And man, there was a lot to see and buy!  BUT.  Nancy.  She could. Not. Get. Over. Being in the last corral.  And really, I couldnt blame her.  It would have chaffed me as well.  And the rules are really clear.  You can NOT move up a corral in order to run with friends who got placed in an earlier corral.  The runner in the higher corral would have to drop down to yours.  And there was NO WAY Nancy was going to let anyone drop down to be in E with her.  Just wasnt going to happen.

So she and I are shopping the Expo and she cant let it go.  So finally I said, lets go talk to someone.  It cant hurt to ask, right?  So we abandoned shopping and went in search of a race worker.  We found Steve and explained our storycomplete with pathetic looks on our faces.  He sent us over to Sue.  Well, Sue was a Total Goddess.  We explain the whole situation to her and Nancy explains that she even has proof of time from and old Half Marathon.  Sue says, ok heres what you do.  Go over to those computers over there, find your proof of time from an old race, and bring it back.  But come see me only.  Ha!  We are ON IT.  We fly across the exhibit hall to the computers.  I tell Nancy a website to go on to find her old race resultsfrom 2004 no lessand they are there!  Pay dirt!  BUTthere are like thousands of runners listed.  29 pages worth!  Crap!  Nancy quick calls Stephen.  Nate answersand you should have heard Nancys voice.  The PANIC.  Nate, good kid that he is, gave Nancy the information she needed to find her time.  We printed it off and ran back to Sue.  She looks at the race results and says How old are these?  (Because proof of time has to be within 2 years).  And Nancy and I just say Old.  But so are we!  Sue loves us!  She looks at me and says What Corral are you in?  I proudly answer A!  (As if you couldnt tell!  Ha!)  So she prints out a Corral A tag for Nancy!  YES!  We did it!  This was just one of the first of many adventures of Nancy and Erika!  And now Nancy and I both have the choice of starting in any corral that we choose, so that is awesome.

We quickly fly through the rest of the Expo, making sure to get some of the basics like BioFreeze and Body Glide, but had little time for real shopping.  Met up with the rest of the team and headed back to BWV for some down time.

At BWV, we quickly pop open some beerspre-marathon carb loading you knowand head for the hot tub.  Between traveling and park touring for 2 days, we need to start taking care of our muscles before race time.  Spent a good long, time in the hot tuband had more beer.  The hot tub had several college boys.  And they were totally awed by us when we told them we were doing the Half Marathon the next day.   So we were having fun chatting with them when we realized it was time for dinner.  

Hmmm.  Our reservations were for DTD.  But really, we had been running around so much all day we wanted to stay close.  Being the planning Goddesses we are, we also had reservations at Il Mulino, the Italian restaurant in the Dolphin.  But they lost our reservation and were being nasty to Liz on the phone.  So after deliberating, we decide on Big River Grille right on the BW.  Quick stroll over, wait for maybe 15 minutes and get seated.
I cant speak for everyone, but Liz and I each had the shrimp and pasta dish and it was totally sub-par.  But the company was lovely and we had a nice time.  Time to head back to the villa and get to bed early.  That 3:30 wake up call is going to come EARLY.

At this point, Nancy and I are in slight panic mode.  Both of us are going over our checklists both silently and out loudShirt, check; bib, check; sneakers and socks, yes; body glide, band aids, and so on.  Pre-race stuff, post-race stuff.  On and on and on.  






We had said goodnight to Paula earlier and she was going through her own little freak out.  And Amy was taking care of Kat and EE and making sure they had all of their stuff.  That left Liz.  Liz was, well, CALM.  Eerily calm.  In fact, her calm was FREAKING ME OUT.  Nancy and I kept pulling each other aside and were like, Do you think Liz is ok?  and What do you think this means?  

Finally, we got into bed about 9:30.  It was hard to fall asleep.  Liz and I were sharing a bed and we kept getting the giggles!  Finally drifted off around 10 or 10:30.  Then I woke up like every 2 hours all night long.  Finally woke up at 3 and just waited for the phone to ring for the wake-up call.


----------



## HockeyKat

Love it!!

We really did have a primo room location.   Best I have ever had at BWV.

Btw, while they were on the BW porch, I took Liz and Em back over to ASM to drop off Em and pick up her stuff to come spend Sat/Sun night with us.    Her parents are so funny.   I was sort of crashed out sitting at the table while they all whirled around trying to get everything together.

I loved hanging by the pool, and on the patio, on Sat.   Exactly the down time we all needed before Sunday's race.    

Waking up at 3... Nancy and I were sharing the pullout in the living room.  I had been up since 2:45, unable to sleep.   At 3:20, E tiptoes in (can't remember what she said, though) and I get up to make coffee (essential!!), but Nancy stays crashed.   I expected E-like batteries on Nancy, but she crashes HARD.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - you are being way too kind in saying that I was having a little freak out Saturday.  I was in full on, so major it upset my mother freak out mode.  Haven't had something like that in a long time.  Tears were shed, hugs given and then I went into race prep mode.  My family just watched as I went through my list - shirt, pants, bib, socks and on and on...  I did actually sleep that night so that was a great thing.

Lisa - welcome back!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Here are some pics from WW of Sports...











Here are a few from the finish line...











and Amy and Amiee on TSM...






and the gang in line at TSM


----------



## goofyfan-12

Can I do a little bragging here...  As most of you know, I am a fan of Goofy and always take my picture with the sculpture in front of Tony's.  In going back through the photos, my jaw dropped...

2006






2008






2010





I never see the difference in me until I see photos of myself.  Now I see what the rest of you saw when we were down there.  

Whoa... that is just freaky...


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Can I do a little bragging here...  As most of you know, I am a fan of Goofy and always take my picture with the sculpture in front of Tony's.  In going back through the photos, my jaw dropped...
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never see the difference in me until I see photos of myself.  Now I see what the rest of you saw when we were down there.
> 
> Whoa... that is just freaky...



Can you do some bragging?  

You own the show sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So inspiring Paula.  So inspiring.


----------



## lisaviolet

And I'm still wanting those cute sisters' pics Paula.


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> And I'm still wanting those cute sisters' pics Paula.



Lisa - Donna is the one with me and my medal after the finish.  She is also the one in front next to E from TSM.

And thanks...


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa - Donna is the one with me and my medal after the finish.  She is also the one in front next to E from TSM.
> 
> And thanks...



I know Donna.  That's why I asked for cute sisters' wee one pics. From childhood.   Because you two must have been the CUTEST little girls.


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> I know Donna.  That's why I asked for cute sisters' wee one pics. From childhood.   Because you two must have been the CUTEST little girls.



I had forgotten about that (my mind is on overdrive these days).  I'll have to hunt one down for you.

Wake up everyone!!!!!  Time to start a new day and a new week.  I am in need of some optimism this morning.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!

A freaking AWESOME morning!  Really, nothing new to report, just got some good news from a friend and am bouncing with that.

Cammie is home with an ear infection, which is just odd since none of the kids even got ear infections as babies.  But it is what it is.  Likely the change of season, I am thinking.  Spring in New England is so crazy in terms of weather.  We had 70s over the week-end and were outside in shorts.  Today it is cold (30s) and rainy.  Wednesday we might get snow.  *sigh*

It is going to be tough to get a workout in today with a kiddo home.  I'll have to wait until tonight and go after dinner once Jeff is home.  Oh well, no shortage of work to be done.  AND I'll get another installment of the TR done!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula!  The pics!  OMG, I need to see the 2006 and 2010 side by side!  Ah-mazing!  I'm also gonna need copies of some of your pics!  Love the two Amys doing TSM.


----------



## HockeyKat

goofyfan-12 said:


> I had forgotten about that (my mind is on overdrive these days).  I'll have to hunt one down for you.
> 
> Wake up everyone!!!!!  Time to start a new day and a new week.  I am in need of some optimism this morning.



  I am with E, want to see 2006 and 2010 side-by-side.  I can't believe the difference, and it is even more noticeable in person (speaking from someone who saw you 2008 and 2010!).  


I am in need of some motivation.   I am down 2.4 lbs from before the Disney trip... and the same 2.4 lbs I was down last week.  Samer.  

I need to get back on.  I am happy I didn't gain, at least, and this is TOM week.   But I had at least one complete off day last week and I really need to get that back under control.  One meal here and there is fine but a free-for-all day really needs to be saved for maintenance mode.

I know that 191 is better than the 218 I started with, but I would like to be back under 180 before summer starts. 


Oh and E?  After the 3/2 interval run/walk on Sat, my left calf hurts.   Just on the inner side, almost like a localized pain.   I wonder if I pulled something?   I iced and adviled, and strangely enough hockey made it feel better?   It twinges a bit today but nothing like it was Sat night and Sun AM.   

I think I will stick to the elliptical today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Let's try this....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--it may just be sore because you are doing something new.  But I agree, elliptical today.  No impact.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - thanks for doing that.  Saved me a few key strokes there.  I told you, I don't see the marked difference except in pictures.  Funny how the mind works sometimes.

I am still waiting to get my sister's pictures from her camera so that I can upload them all to Photobucket then you can have at em.

Yeah on the good news from a friend.  Love it when that happens!


----------



## goofyfan-12

HockeyKat said:


> I am with E, want to see 2006 and 2010 side-by-side.  I can't believe the difference, and it is even more noticeable in person (speaking from someone who saw you 2008 and 2010!).
> 
> 
> I am in need of some motivation.   I am down 2.4 lbs from before the Disney trip... and the same 2.4 lbs I was down last week.  Samer.
> 
> I need to get back on.  I am happy I didn't gain, at least, and this is TOM week.   But I had at least one complete off day last week and I really need to get that back under control.  One meal here and there is fine but a free-for-all day really needs to be saved for maintenance mode.
> 
> I know that 191 is better than the 218 I started with, but I would like to be back under 180 before summer starts.
> 
> 
> Oh and E?  After the 3/2 interval run/walk on Sat, my left calf hurts.   Just on the inner side, almost like a localized pain.   I wonder if I pulled something?   I iced and adviled, and strangely enough hockey made it feel better?   It twinges a bit today but nothing like it was Sat night and Sun AM.
> 
> I think I will stick to the elliptical today.




Kat - TOM is usually a stay the samer kind of week for me so don't panic.  You are doing awesome.  Get some rest and don't overdo it with that calf.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy!    So glad to hear about it all .  Nice to see your offspring shine, eh?   I smiled at your exercise week and curious if the body will lose weight.  Sometimes I hear stories where one changes in up with a week of lower exercise levels and there's suprise movement.  LIke the body exhales.



*Yes, Lisa, I actually did lose a little.  I found that I was very rarely hungry.   It was really odd.  My appetite was completely different.  When I exersize I am always ravenous, but during my time off?  Not so much. I ate reasonably well balanced meals, but totally different from my typical food plan.  

Today I was back at the gym (of course Erin was teasing me because I had been AWOL for so long) where I did light cardio and a whole lot of moderate upper body strength work.  Felt good.  Naturally, I was famished when I finish. * 



3DisneyKids said:


> When we last left our rag-tag group, we were just leaving DHS in order to get to the Expo.  But first we had to get all of our luggage (and I do mean ALL) from Bell Services at the Swan and then check it at BWV.  More tipping!
> 
> *At some point in here Erika got a call from DVC.  Apparently her owners locker went to ??? was it Beach Club ??? instead of Boardwalk. *
> 
> BUT.  Nancy.  She could. Not. Get. Over. Being in the last corral.  And really, I couldn’t blame her.  It would have chaffed me as well.  And the rules are really clear.  You can NOT move up a corral in order to run with friends who got placed in an earlier corral.  The runner in the higher corral would have to drop down to yours.  And there was NO WAY Nancy was going to let anyone drop down to be in E with her.  Just wasn’t going to happen.
> 
> 
> * I was SO annoyed.  An awful lot of curse words kept popping out of my mouth *
> 
> She looks at the race results and says “How old are these?”  (Because proof of time has to be within 2 years).  And Nancy and I just say “Old.  But so are we!”  Sue loves us!
> 
> *She did.  She was totally amazing. *
> 
> So after deliberating, we decide on Big River Grille right on the BW.  Quick stroll over, wait for maybe 15 minutes and get seated.  I can’t speak for everyone, but Liz and I each had the shrimp and pasta dish and it was totally sub-par.
> 
> *yes.  My pasta (well, first of all it was WHITE pasta ) was completely uninspiring. *
> 
> At this point, Nancy and I are in slight panic mode.  Both of us are going over our checklists both silently and out loud…Shirt, check; bib, check; sneakers and socks, yes; body glide, band aids, and so on.  Pre-race stuff, post-race stuff.  On and on and on.
> 
> *Full-freak out mode is an understatement.  I packed/unpacked/repacked my bag probably a dozen times, each time more certain than the last that I had forgotten something.  Really, I needed a written checklist.*
> 
> That left Liz.  Liz was, well, CALM.  Eerily calm.  In fact, her calm was FREAKING ME OUT.  Nancy and I kept pulling each other aside and were like, “Do you think Liz is ok?”  and “What do you think this means?”



*Liz was all packed before we went to dinner, I think.  She says "My bag is all packed and I'm ready". E & I told her no, she was indeed NOT packed and ready, that we would go thru it with her.  She insisted she was ready but humored us when we got back.  We never should have doubted her.  The woman of excel spreadsheets was in fact all set.*



HockeyKat said:


> Waking up at 3... Nancy and I were sharing the pullout in the living room.  I had been up since 2:45, unable to sleep.   At 3:20, E tiptoes in (can't remember what she said, though) and I get up to make coffee (essential!!), but Nancy stays crashed.   I expected E-like batteries on Nancy, but she crashes HARD.



*and I'm really confused and groggy so flippin' early in the morning! *



goofyfan-12 said:


> I was in full on, so major it upset my mother freak out mode.  Haven't had something like that in a long time.  Tears were shed, hugs given and then I went into race prep mode.  My family just watched as I went through my list - shirt, pants, bib, socks and on and on...  I did actually sleep that night so that was a great thing.



*Poor Paula!  Poor Mom!  It must have been so overwhelming for all of you. *




goofyfan-12 said:


> Can I do a little bragging here...



*A *little* bragging?  My dear Paula, you are a shadow of your former self.  I think a whole LOT of bragging is allowed *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Let's try this....



I LOVE these two side by side.  Wow.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Race Day – Part Two

I’ve already typed up my race report, so this one will pick up after I cross the Finish.

As soon as I got my bling (awesome bling!), I went to get in line for the official photo and find Nancy.  Our plan was to double back and escort the other groups in if needed.  Texted Liz, she and Kat and friends were doing great.  At the same time, I received a text from Amy and they were in good shape as well.  No one needed any extra assistance or support.

A Quick call to Nancy and she is just coming out of massage.  I tell her to come meet me for official photos.  She has no clue that there even ARE official photos.  I was like, “Um, you mean you didn’t notice the 10 lines each 100 people long?!?”  No, somehow she missed that!  So she jumps in line with me and we snap a few pics.  WOOT!  Glad to be done!  But I have legs left, so that is good.











This is where it gets interesting.  We know we have some time before the others finish, and we want to be at the Finish Line for them.  But Nancy has already had experience today with these issues.  I’ll let her tell the specifics, but she went to get a massage while waiting for me.  It’s $10.  So she goes to get her bag out of back check since that is where her wallet is.  Once you go through bag check, though, you aren’t allowed back to the “athletes only” side where the massage tent is!  Infuriating.  She schemes and gets back to my side.  Fortunately, she is able to warn me so that I don’t make the same mistake.

We definitely want to be at the Finish but every time we start heading back that direction, race officials keep telling us to turn around, we aren’t allowed back toward the finish!  Argh!  Ok, so at this point, I need my bag from bag check.  The line is hellishly long—and we want to stay on the athletes' side.  So I hop in for a massage while Nancy so kindly gets in the long line so I can get my bag.  I pop out of massage—look in the bag line and can’t find Nancy.  I call her.  She’s like, I’m right in the line near the front.  I’m like, “that’s right where I am!”  Yes, we were maybe 10 feet away from  each other.

So Nancy actually waits outside the bag tent so that she is technically not on the wrong side.  I barely go in the bag tent so that I can quickly go back to the athletes' side.  I grab my bag and try to nonchalantly go back toward the Finish.  Nope.  Race official tells me I can’t.  Thanks to quick thinking, I tell him that I left my cell phone in the massage tent.  He says I can go and get it.  YES!  I look at Nancy and we start to head that way.  Nope.  Race official says only ONE of you can go.  The other has to wait here.  Suckfest!  I quickly motion to Nancy with just my eyes and tell her to go through and then come back through at another race official down the way and use an excuse to come back through.  She totally gets my meaning.  Ha!  We are so clever.

Well, I walk over to massage since Race Official Guy is watching me, and then I stealthily slide over to where Nancy should be coming through.  I wait.  And wait.  And I am wanting to call her thinking that maybe she couldn’t sneak back through, but I was afraid because we were using the cell phone excuse!  And if she was trying to con some poor race official into letting her back through to find her cell phone and then it rings, well, we’d be in screwed city.  Phew!  Finally she makes it through!  Cell phone excuse totally worked!

At this point, Nancy and I are both on the athletes’ side of the fence and we have our bags and we have both had a massage, so we are now totally free to wait for the rest of the teams to come through. 

Right then Liz called—they were done!  But they couldn’t hang with us because Liz had to connect with her family.  When I answered the phone I said, “Hey, remember when you completed a Half Marathon?!?”  It was hi lar ious.

 Once again, we start swimming upstream to get to the Finish Line.  It is *not* easy.  First, there is a sea of humanity coming toward us.  And we are the only ones going the other way.  Secondly, we keep getting stopped by various race officials telling us we can’t go that way.

As it turns out, the cell phone lying was just the tip of the ice berg.  OMG, I can’t count the number of people we lied to.  One woman stopped us and I said, “We have a friend in the med tent and we need to go pick her up.”  And we were through.  Then we were almost there when we get stopped again.  This time is was Nancy, totally picking up on the medical thing and she said, “We have a friend who is going to need medical assistance at the Finish so we have to get to her to help.”  And this race official said, “Ok, go to the med tent and get one of the medics to escort you to the Finish.”  Um, ok.  And off we go again—NOT heading toward the med tent.

So close and we are stopped AGAIN.  I do have to say that Disney does a great job of handling and moving crowds.  There were people EVERYWHERE telling us not to go where we wanted to go!  Ha!  So we give yet another story to this young guy.  We chat him up a bit.  He is a college intern with Disney’s Endurance program.  He keeps saying no, no, no you can’t go there.  We keep smiling and chatting and saying all sorts of crazy crap.  Finally he says, “See down there?  There’s a break in the fence right there.  And there’s another hole in the fence right up at the Finish.  I’m going to turn around and I expect you to be gone…but you didn’t hear it from me.”  SCORE!

We follow his instructions and we are right at the Finish Line.  But on the wrong side of the fence!  We see the break in the fence but there is someone standing right there.  It’s ok.  We plan to bust through at the right time regardless.  At this point, we are operating on the Podcast motto of “They can’t hit you!”  Seriously, what are the CMs going to do us, really?  After only about 5 minutes we see them coming.  So we push through the break in the fence—literally pushing people out of our way—and jump so that we are in the middle of road right on the other side of the Finish!  Like, right there!  And Nancy and I mobbed—just mobbed—Paula and Amy.  And we were all hugging and crying and it was awesome.  And then this nasty CM (I really can’t blame her—she was only doing her job) said, “Alight already—you need to MOVE.  NOW.”  And she actually shoved me off in the direction she wanted me to go.  Didn’t care.  Nancy calls to me, “You stay with Paula and I’ll get EE.”  Deal.  I take Paula to get her bling and then we all reconvene at the Official Photo line where we get individual and group pics.

Now that 5 of us are together and we know where Liz and Kat and friends are, we meet at our reunion tent (“G” for Goddess, of course!) and that is where we find the rest of the team and all of the family and friends who are waiting!  Met team Bianchi and they were SO proud of Paula!  Fun!

So at this point, we need to head to Epcot to make it to our Princess Breakfast in Norway.  We all had clean, dry clothes to change into.  So what to Nancy and I do?  Strip down IN THE PARKING LOT, Goddess style.  Take off one matching race shirt, put on our second matching race shirts (not be confused with our matching drinking shirts which were for the evening).  Clean/dry shorts and capris and ran brushes through our hair and we were good to go.  SUCH Goddesses.






Liz and Kat went to move cars back to BWV and would meet us at Norway.  The rest of us…team, family, friends, all walked in a heard to Norway.  It is now gorgeous out, too!  70 and no humidity and bright sun.  PERFECT.  We meet Liz’s family and have a nice chat while waiting for breakfast.  Once inside, it was pics galore.  Lots and lots of them.  Strangely, I have very few!  Will have to get them from the rest of the team.  We saw all of the princesses, Amy got her pic taken with each one, I think!  Funny!  And little Emily, of course, got hers taken, too.  Food was LESS than spectacular, really.  But here’s the funny thing.  They bring the food out family-style.  So all of the eggs, bacon, and potatoes are on the same big platter and everyone serves themselves off of that.  But the bacon was TOUCHING the eggs.  Um, I’m a vegetarian and don’t want dead animal flesh touching my food, thank you very much.  So I explain this NICELY to the server and she is more than happy to get me a non-flesh-containing plate.  At which point Liz’s mom TOTALLY rolls her eyes at me!  Snarking on me from minute one!  So funny!  And this was only the beginning of the family snark-fest!  OMG!

As we are finishing up, we decide that we should at least do the Norway ride since we were right there and it was a walk-on.  And we should also at least grab FPs for Test Track since we would be coming back to the park in the evening.  And while we’re at it, maybe ride the Land, because after all, who doesn’t love the Land?!

Yes, you read that right.  At this point, we had at least 15 miles on our feet and we were going PARK TOURING!  Talk about Hard Core!  Just ran a Half, didn’t shower, and are just staying right at Epcot to Park Tour!  Of course, we are all wearing our medals while walking through the park.  And let me tell you, WOW!  How fun is it to wear bling in the park!  Holy crap, the attention we all got!  I quickly earned the name Glory Wh0re from the team…and it was SO true.  I was like, “Yes, it is all about me!”

After the Norway ride and Test Track (we decided to BOTH get FPs AND do it Single Rider) we strolled over to World Showcase because we deserved BEER.  From England.  Word.  And Liz and I wanted to pop into the shops at England quickly for specific souvenirs.  Nancy was with us and wanted to look through some stuff.  We saw some Pooh items and walked over because my Kelly is all about Pooh.   And who should we stumble upon but the Bear Himself.  So, beer in hand, we go to get pics with Pooh and Tigger.  But they made us put the beer down.  Ha!  No pics of characters with alcohol allowed.  It IS Disney, after all.






And check that pic out—no shower after running a Half and I have GOOD HAIR!  Ha!

Drank our beers and leisurely strolled out of Epcot and to the Boardwalk.

~to be continued~


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

PAULA WOW WOW WOW, You look AMAZING!!!! 




E, Love the TR and the pics.  Thank you for sharing. 




I am better today, not 100% but better, YUCK. On the up side I lost 5lbs. HA HA. At work today then have the dentist, so don't think I will get a workout in. But tomorrow I hope for at least a solid 2 miles after work. I hope I have some energy back by them. OMG my first race is in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ok. In reference to Erika's TR, I just want to make one thing clear here.

Goddesses don't lie.  We just write our own fairy tales! 



A little bit of a prequel to E's finish line story.

When I finished the run, my first (and really ONLY) thought at the moment was I needed to get my phone.  Bad choice on my part to put it in my checked bag.  I needed to call and/or text and see where everyone was, and who needed just what!  After all, E and I had promised, PROMISED that we would double back and finish with anyone who was struggling.  I was a wreck.  

I blew past the photo station (did get sprinkled with pixie dust however ) and headed to bag check.  There, the security guard was really, really not pleasant to people.  He was NOT letting them back into the athletes finish area once they picked up their bags.  Now, from a crowd management standpoint I can understand, but previous Disney race experiences were different for me so I was not expecting this at all.   Ok.  Can't get my phone.  I'll go for massage while I wait for Erika.  

I walked into the massage tent and realized, DUH! my money was in my wallet, which was (you guessed it) in my checked bag.  I explain my problem to the lovely people at the sign-in desk.  They call over the man who is overseeing the whole tent.  He is TICKED.  He walked out to the security guard with me, and totally threw down with him & his supervisor over the fact that these runners couldn't get massage because they wouldn't allow them back into the area once they retrieved their belongings.  The security guards allowed him to escort me to the bag claim, then back to the masssage tent. (victory for ME, but not for the other runners who missed out on massage, or for the NKF who was the beneficiary of the funds collected )  Now, I HAD to get a massage. Immediately.  This guy had totally gone out of his way for me, so.....

Post massage I quick called Erika to find out where she was and warn her not to cross over.  Thankfully she's just checked in with Liz & Kat and Paula & Amy.  Everyone is ok for the moment, so we can relax and figure out how to meet them at the finish line! (and the fairy tales begin )






3DisneyKids said:


> As it turns out, the cell phone lying was just the tip of the ice berg.  OMG, I cant count the number of people we lied to.
> 
> *(she means fairy tales )*
> 
> This time is was Nancy, totally picking up on the medical thing and she said, We have a friend who is going to need medical assistance at the Finish so we have to get to her to help.
> 
> *ah, but we had NO IDEA how true this was! EE had been STOPPED by the medical people on the course, and we didn't know that at this point! *
> 
> So at this point, we need to head to Epcot to make it to our Princess Breakfast in Norway.  We all had clean, dry clothes to change into.  So what to Nancy and I do?  Strip down IN THE PARKING LOT, Goddess style.
> 
> * 2nd time that trip that I'd changed my pants in a less-than-private way *
> 
> They bring the food out family-style.  So all of the eggs, bacon, and potatoes are on the same big platter and everyone serves themselves off of that.
> 
> *ugh.  I ate bacon.  Too much bacon.  My stomach was not pleased with me *
> 
> As we are finishing up, we decide that we should at least do the Norway ride since we were right there and it was a walk-on.
> 
> *Norway.  Where I was riding next to Kat and my mouth was OPEN (not singing this time, just talking) and I got Maelstrom Water splashed in my mouth  EEEEWWW.  I thought Kat was going to pee herself she laughed so hard.*
> 
> Of course, we are all wearing our medals while walking through the park.  And let me tell you, WOW!  How fun is it to wear bling in the park!  Holy crap, the attention we all got!  I quickly earned the name Glory Wh0re from the teamand it was SO true.  I was like, Yes, it is all about me!



*yep.  And we stopped outside of Mexico so that Kat & Amy could get a beer.  EE had a nasty little blister, so Liz hooked her up with a bandaid, and I gave her some clean dual-layer socks.  Much better.  That's where "random guy" saw our medals that clearly say "1/2 MARATHON" and asked if we had really run the 1/2 MILE.  I looked at E and said "yep.  Then I reached the start line and ran 13 more" *


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Kat--it may just be sore because you are doing something new.  But I agree, elliptical today.  No impact.



Thanks!!  Did I mention you are my running coach?  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Kat - TOM is usually a stay the samer kind of week for me so don't panic.  You are doing awesome.  Get some rest and don't overdo it with that calf.



  I needed that.  Remember when you talked me down on the way from the portapotties to the corral?   You may have had your freakout on Sat, but that was totally mine.  


Loved TR installment.   Liz's family was awesome at the Princess bfast.  They were sitting across from me and I loved the snark.   Paula was next to me but faded FAST.  You could actually watch the clock wind down.  

I thought the food was okay, not great but okay.   I love smoked fish though and they had a lot of it on the cold bar. 

Amy and I totally sneaked a beer (see a theme here?) between dropping off the car and heading to Epcot.  We were drinking it along the BW at 10:30AM... I am sure those who saw us thought LUSH!  Little did they realize we had been up like 7 hours by then!


Oh, and post-race for Liz and I and friends... we just followed the herd, and waited at the "G" reunion tent.  We didn't even realize there was post-race tomfoolery going on!     

I did call my dad, who was like, oh, the race was today?  Nice to get a lot of support there.      My family and DH don't really get the athletic aspect of me at all, and most of the time, if they think of it at all, just think I am crazy for getting up early for races and hockey games, or really even bothering.


Oh, and I had a few nice snafus with driving and parking, between Epcot and BWV before we headed to Norway.   Amy and Liz were covering their eyes, I think!!


----------



## SunnyB1066

3DisneyKids said:


> Let's try this....



WOW!  

You look marvelous!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So.  I just got back from the gym.  I did...get this...the elliptical for 124 minutes!  2 hours, 4 minutes.  And do you know WHY?!?!  Because I put New Moon on my iPhone!  And OMG--watched the whole thing in entirety while on the elliptical!  Squeeing whilst watching!

Speaking of whilst.  Where is Kelly?!?!?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

OMG, you are so funny!!!  ALL of you!!!!  

I am reading this stuff out loud to Nick and cracking up!    LOVE it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

drinking tonight


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> drinking tonight



Shocking.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Shocking.


----------



## HockeyKat

I wish I were.   What a craptacular day.

Best I can say about it is, almost over.   I might even go to bed now.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody.  Remember when that guy thought it was cool that we ran 1/2 mile?

I'm loving the memories.  Hating my pics, but loving the memories.  My pic was sent to me by a local business.  It was cut out of the local business journal.  I gasped when I opened it and was looking at myself.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi everyone. It's been a crazy four days or so. I have read most of whats going on and I'll respond tomorrow but I just wanted to say hi. 

Oh and Lisa I will say now I'm glad you're back!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, remember when we threatened to take EE's phone away and she looked like she was gonna FREAK?!?!


----------



## adsrtw

Yes, I remember.  

My old phone was HORRIBLE, so I am very spoiled, lol.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Kat - you know I am there for you.  We goddeses have to stick together you know.  And you are so right about my fading at breakfast.  It was awful. A perfect case of the body was willing (no pain - I physically felt great) but emotionally I hit the wall hard and needed some time to reboot.  The Norway ride was fun though.  

No park touring for me unless you count the walk back to the hotel with all if the crap that my family took with them to the race.  I was quite the sight.  I had my fuel belt and knapsack from the race with this big honking tote bag full of coats and sweatshirts with me as I walked around world showcase back to the hotel.  They were heading out to park tour.  And, yes I did stop to take pics if the topiaries and accept accolades along the way.  Even exhausted, I have a goddess reputation to uphold... Lol!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Woot!  It's been a long time since I woke up the thread!


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Oh I love hearing about the Race! Totally proud of all of you! Loving the "FAIRY TALES"

PAULA~  OMG you look fantastic!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning All

So I need some advise, I have not had a run in 8 days, my last run was Monday 3/15. I did have other workouts last Thurs & Fri but then I got sick. 
I am all better now YAY!!! So I plan a run after work. 

I am so so worried that I don't have the leg strength to do it, my race is just 12 days away. 


Help, whats the best way to get back in the grove with over a week off?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--I'm willing to bet that the rest did you good.  You may well have your best run today.  I say go for it and just pay attention to how you feel.  My body LOVES to run after a long rest like that.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks E, I hope you are right.

I will let you ladies know how it goes tonight.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



3DisneyKids said:


> Let's try this....



WOW!!!!! Just Wow, Paula - you look fantastic! 



3DisneyKids said:


> Speaking of whilst.  Where is Kelly?!?!?



 Im here!

Its been mega crazy around here the past week, work, life in general - you know!

Good news is I am well on track with the healthy eating! DH has finally decided to join me in eating healthier food so the extra support can only be a good thing!

Lisa - Good to have you back! I knew you would like the MIL story! 

Meg - So happy for you with the great dates!

Sunny - Welcome back 

Liz, EE, Amy, Nancy, Jo, E, Steph, Kat, Everyone - Hi 

Im still waiting for my New Moon DVD to come  It was supposed to be here yesterday but no show so far!

E - When it comes I think I might take a leaf out of your book and watch it whilst exercising - pop on the DVD and jump on the cross trainer! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kelly--so glad you checked in!  Sounds like everything is going well!

Oh, BL tonight!  Did you all know that Sam and Stephanie are an item?  I swear, that show is the best love connection on tv.  Stephanie is my fave and I am hoping that she wins, though it isn't looking likely.

I am SO behind with work. Totally in the weeds.  *sigh*  It happens.  If I can have two strong work days in a row, I will be free and clear again.  But I am totally unmotivated.  If faced with grading a stack of (bad) papers or going to the gym, I pick the gym every time.  

Oh, and I hope to have another installment of the TR done later tonight, because again, that wins out over work!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

WARNING!!!! EMOTIONAL OUTBURST

When I first posted on your thread, I had posted that I worry about everything all the "WHAT IF'S" and with all of your advice I have been trying to not let the what if's get to me so much, I think being focused on my running and weight loss is helping me. UNTIL.... Tonight. ( I'm crying as I type this)

I understand if you ladies ask me to stop posting in your thread after you read this.

I know my life is good, I have a job, DH's has a job, The girls are healthy, DH & I are healthy, I love our house, we have nice neighbors, money is tight, but money will always be tight. 

 So what's the issue...

knowing that I have all of the above, I feel like something is going to happen, I am going to die at a young age and not see my girls grow up, or something terrible will happen to my girls. ect. I just wish that I could convince myself that everything is going to be fine and ENJOY life.  
I do tell myself, if I keep waiting for "something to happen," I am going to miss out on so much while worrying about it.  

Why do I do this to myself. Could it just be PMS? Am I crazy? Do I just need a good heart pounding run and all these worries will go away?

Thank you so much for letting me say this.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--breathe.  It's ok.  We aren't going to kick you off the thread.  

I have a couple of questions...how long have you felt like this?  Always since teen age years?  Or just since becoming a mom?  Pregnancy changes women hormonally in a TON of ways, not just the ways we think/know.  All sort of brain chemicals change balance, etc.  It alters how we think and how we process emotions.  Some women sail through it, some have a harder time, but we all come out changed in one way or another.  So give me some background here...let's see what we can figure out.  But relax.  You aren't going to die young tonight.  Start there.  I am not making of fun of you--I am trying to ground you.  Just for tonight.  You are home and safe.

Listen, my Ph.D. is in Behavioral Science.  I specialize in why people behave the way they do. And although this isn't my specific specialty area and I would NEVER give out any "real" advice in an anonymous internet forum, I might be able to point you in the right direction.

Hang in there.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks E,

I would say I have felt this way sence becoming a mom. Before I had Alexa's I did not worry about that much, it was just me. I use to think, ("well if I;m dead, I won't be sad or hurt, I can't feel it I'm dead.) 

In my 20's I use to go out for a run at 5AM in the dark, no cell phone, head phones in my ears as loud as can be and I would have never thought, is this safe.

I think I feel this way for two reasons,

1) I did not grow up with my mother, and I worry that my girls wont either. My BIGGEST FEAR, is somethings happens to me or them. *cry*

2) I get alot of request at work for a donation for this or that, sick kid, hurt parent, injured kid. (I work for a resort) and I read them and think, how am I so lucky. *cry*


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh Jo.   I so understand what you are saying.   I used to be this way something *awful*.   I worried ALL the time, every time DH would leave the house I would worry all sorts of bad things had happened, etc. etc.   Plus many more things, all logicially nothing to worry about but I just couldn't stop.  

It's an awful feeling... knots in your stomach, racing heart, clammy hands, etc.  

I wish I could tell you what made things better for me, but I really can't.   Somewhere in the last 4-5 years, it has just... stopped.   I do occasionally get anxiety (being alone in the house overnight can, sometimes), but nothing as *all* like I used to.   Although, now that I think about it, I have changed birth control?  Are you on any? 

Also, if I remember correctly, your DH is a policeman, no?  I can imagine that is very stressful.   

Please, never feel like we aren't here to listen.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank you Kat. DH does not understand, he thinks I am nuts. 

Yes DH is a cop. And I hear ya on the being at home at night alone.

AND YES YES YES I just started yet another birthcontrol. its been about 3 weeks, I was on this one before for about a year, I only stopped because my insurance changed, and now back on it because the other one was awful.


----------



## HockeyKat

I have been on Yaz now for over a year.   So far it is the best one I have been on.   I liked Yasmin but never really tied the anxiety in at all until now, and the generic version of Yasmin (Ocella?) gave me migraines.  

I am hoping to get Mirena (IUD) since my insurance has changed... I tried last year but they wouldn't cover it.  

My DH thought I was nuts too.   Phrases like "just get over it" don't really help at all.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I have been on Yaz now for over a year.   So far it is the best one I have been on.   I liked Yasmin but never really tied the anxiety in at all until now, and the generic version of Yasmin (Ocella?) gave me migraines.
> 
> I am hoping to get Mirena (IUD) since my insurance has changed... I tried last year but they wouldn't cover it.
> 
> My DH thought I was nuts too.   Phrases like "just get over it" don't really help at all.



OMG, my DH said the same thing, just about 30 mins ago. 
now I am on YAZ, (it has a $20.00 discount card) the one I just had to get off was LoEstrin, and before that I was on Ocella, and OMG the migraines, but I never thought they were from the bill. 

I am so thankfull for all of you on this board!!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Jo - sending you hugs and understanding.  Don't ever feel that you can't post out of concern that we won't read it.  We do read what you say and want to see you succeed in your life.  I wish I had something more to offer but the folks here are doing a fine job and since I don't have children, I can't fully relate to the position that you are in.  Know that your feelings have worth and meaning and that you will find compassion here.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo - sending you hugs and understanding.  Don't ever feel that you can't post out of concern that we won't read it.  We do read what you say and want to see you succeed in your life.  I wish I had something more to offer but the folks here are doing a fine job and since I don't have children, I can't fully relate to the position that you are in.  Know that your feelings have worth and meaning and that you will find compassion here.



Thanks Paula,
By the way, I smile every time I see your side by side pic. 
You look great!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Panic attacks.  OMG I used to have the.worst.panic attacks.  For seemingly no apparent reason.  Completely irrational thoughts, fears that were paralyzing to me.

So, yes Jo, I can understand.  It is so not fun.  But you can get thru it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Nancy!  I am about to post the CUTEST pic of us.  We are both SO silly in it, which is why I love it.  I have been giggling about it all day.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - I'm so sorry.  And very sorry that your husband isn't being more compassionate.  Don't ever think you can't post things here.  Ever.  I smiled when you said that - because yoiu have no idea what has been posted here!!!! 

 I'm so sorry.  

Kelly!!!!!  That's all.  

Erika - don't tease with the picture.  

I so have to catch up with your TR.  I have so much to say but I'm so drained.  But man you both would have HATED me.  I know I wouldn't have been with you when you finished at that early time - but you two would have figured out how to get rid of me.  I NEVER could have pulled off your fairy tales - one and I would have had to find a priest and I'm not even Catholic.    Jean she would have LOVED it.  LOVED.   I haven't even told her what you two were up to but boy would she have been impressed.  

Hi everyone.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody!

Jo - I would check out the side effects, IMO.  Hang in there!  No you aren't crazy.

Kat - love my mirena.  Mood swings went out the window!  Other stuff too!

E - love the BL love fest

Nancy - have your recovered yet?

Lisa - glad you are back

Kelly - hope work continues to go well for you

Paula - thinking about you today

Liz - feeling better yet?

Did I get everybody?  Looking forward to starting my weekend at 11am tomorrow!


----------



## lisaviolet

At Kidani -











My parent's room -









































At the Poly -


----------



## lisaviolet




----------



## adsrtw

Lisa, you always have the greatest opportunities for pictures.  Beautiful!


----------



## lisaviolet

Cause it was yummy - WPE


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa, you always have the greatest opportunities for pictures.  Beautiful!



Thanks Amiee.  This was the first trip I was insanely jealous of everyone walking int to the parks.  I need me some park passes now.  It's been a couple of years.  So nice distraction.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Lisa!  Your pictures are breathtaking, as always!

And YOU!  You. Look. Fabulous!  WOW.  I know there was only one full-body shot.  But you are super thin!  WOW.  Just WOW.

(Shut up and say thank you.   )


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, Lisa!  Your pictures are breathtaking, as always!
> 
> And YOU!  You. Look. Fabulous!  WOW.  I know there was only one full-body shot.  But you are super thin!  WOW.  Just WOW.
> 
> (Shut up and say thank you.   )




I'm not going to shut up.   But thank you.   

How did you know?  Oh yeah you have a PhD.  

 I am not thin.  I AM NOT.  Listen, post your pic I'm getting sleepy waiting.  Or did you on the page earlier?  Let me go look.  

I'm really down.  I was so rocking last March Break - didn't appreciate it - and I'm so tired.  So tincredibly tired.  I am up in weight from Vero.  

I'm just not managing life well these days.  I was doing much better last year.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nope.  No picture.  I WANT MY PICTURE!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Go to sleep love, I will post it in the morning.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Go to sleep love, I will post it in the morning.



You're such a tease.  

Nancy - she's taunting you.......

I ADORED your competitive spirit in TSM by the way.  And I'm very sorry that the day I get my park passes is the day you're both going down.  Big time.  

Don't think I'm kidding.  I took out three teenagers - the nephews - in Buzz - and had the bravado to tell them they were going down weeks before we left.  So enjoy it while it lasts.....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy, I believe the Canuck just threw down with us!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL 
for your posts, I am so happy to know I am not crazy.


Lisa, your pictures are amazing!! Thank you for sharing. 
Now I'M the one who is jealous.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

MOVE IT, Goddesses!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I NEVER could have pulled off your fairy tales - one and I would have had to find a priest and I'm not even Catholic.    Jean she would have LOVED it.  LOVED.   I haven't even told her what you two were up to but boy would she have been impressed.



*Here's the thing.  I didn't feel badly about it at all.  There were no posted rules that said "once thou hast crossed the finish line there is no turning back".  We weren't doing anything wrong, illegal or immoral.  Our efforts were not for our own benefit, but for that of our friends. Besides, we can just get our fathers to put in a good word for us * 




adsrtw said:


> Nancy - have your recovered yet?



*sorta.  I'm starting to get my life back on track.  Enjoy your time off!*



lisaviolet said:


> I ADORED your competitive spirit in TSM by the way.  And I'm very sorry that the day I get my park passes is the day you're both going down.  Big time.
> 
> Don't think I'm kidding.  I took out three teenagers - the nephews - in Buzz - and had the bravado to tell them they were going down weeks before we left.  So enjoy it while it lasts.....



*ummm...'xcuse me? *



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy, I believe the Canuck just threw down with us!



*An international smack down   That's it, my fine friend from the north.  Your on. (I want a WWF smiley )*


----------



## adsrtw

Can't wait to get out of here!  One hour and 16 minutes.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, your pictures are fantastic!!  I was experimenting with making some of them my desktop background, even. 

More to say but too irritated by work to say it.   Back after gym.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Yes Lisa!  I was so distracted by your offer to kick my @ss that I forgot to comment on your amazing pictures!

I want your camera.

<shut it Erika.  I know what you're thinking>


----------



## adsrtw

Can't wait to get out of here!  One hour and 16 minutes.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy, I believe the Canuck just threw down with us!



Whatever.  Like I'm scared.  Can you even see over the car?  And the other one  - she sweats with a GPS.  So bring it on.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Here's the thing.  I didn't feel badly about it at all.  There were no posted rules that said "once thou hast crossed the finish line there is no turning back".  We weren't doing anything wrong, illegal or immoral.  Our efforts were not for our own benefit, but for that of our friends. Besides, we can just get our fathers to put in a good word for us *



I think you missed my point.  

You are normal.  Pipsqueak is normal.  Jean is normal.  I am the weirdo that would have ruined the fun!    But then again I wouldn't have finished yet anyway to feel ridiculous guilt.  

Kat - that's so lovely.  Thanks.

Nancy - you know I'm not listing the camera AGAIN.


----------



## lisaviolet

*PEOPLE!  COME OVER TO MY TRIP REPORT. POST.   IT'S LONELY.  And I'm way too drained to bring it over here.  *

Come!  And I don't give a flying you know what that you're seeing the pictures twice.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2424930


----------



## 3DisneyKids

GREAT Advice from the Penguin (running guru John Bingham, for those that don't know) today!  And the same thing we have been saying here for ages...

    Dear Penguin

    Heres my questionI would like to lose weight while I train, but seem to be stuck in the mindset of Im training soI can eat whatever I want. I am prone to indulgences (former smoker, like to eat (Im a vegetarian), like to drink 2 glasses of wine when kids go to bed) and also a lifelong yo-yo dieter.

    Do you have any advice as to how to eat properly while I train so that I can lose weight and get out of this mindset?

    Thanks, Ellen

Thanks for writing. As a former smoker, life long over-eater, and one who has had more than his fair share of alcohol, I understand. You are NOT alone.

The good news is that living and healthy, active, lifestyle has many, many rewards. You feel better, you can do more, your more stable emotionally, and  I would suggest  you get closer to the true you the longer you stay with it. Thats the GOOD news.

The BAD news is that, as youve discovered, running and walking are NOT a weight-loss program. Everyone burns about 100 calories per mile whether you run or walk. If you run at a 6 minute pace you burn it in 6 minutes. If you walk at an 18 minute pace you burn it in 18 minutes. But, the amount of calories is the same. [dont get confused by the metabolism-burning nonsense]

You burn 400 calories in 4 miles. And that takes, say, nearly an hour. But you can EAT 400 calories in about a minute. See the problem??

Theres only one way to truly get to and maintain your ideal weight. Its calories in  calories out. Thats it. You can search and search for a secret, but in the end it will still come down to calories in  calories out.

So, my advice is to separate your activity from your weight management. Learn to enjoy the movement for its own sake. And learn to REALLY monitor [not control, monitor] what youre putting into your body.

All the best,


----------



## adsrtw

Ahhhh!  It's my Friday.  Kids are running around and I haven't packed at all yet.  Enterprise opens at 8am and I will be waiting on them, lol.  Snacks and books for the road are ready and waiting.  They know I have some kind of a trip cooked up, but they have no clue where.  

The itinerary:

Tomorrow
Leave around 8:30
Drive til we are ready for lunch
Drive some more until we reach Chi-town
Check in at the hotel that feel like I am stealing from
Go to Free Children's Museum Night and hang out on Navy Pier
Dinner - who knows where yet

Friday
Science and Industry
Field Museum
Hancock Observatory (stays open later than Sears Tower)

Saturday
Shedd Aquarium
Planetarium

Chicago has a city pass with deeply discounted prices for the above attractions.  

Should I park the rental at the hotel and take cabs to the attractions or try to park at them?  We will need parking for all but the Hancock (about 2 blocks away).  I'm not scared to drive in huge cities, but it seems logical to take the cab.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, that is definitely awesome.   Love it.  That is totally how I feel about it but can't put into words like that!!

EE, enjoy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Bragging mom alert--

Kelly just had her first indoor soccer game of the season.  SCORED.  And then she was in the goal for the second half--kept them scoreless.  So it was a 1 - 0 win for the team and she was responsible for both sides of the score!  WOOT!  Quick early dinner and off to gymnastics.  She signed up to play softball, too, which starts in 4 weeks.  I may have her drop.  We'll see.  3 sports in one season fro a barely 7 year old is A LOT.  But she isn't willing to let anything go just yet.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Bragging mom alert--
> 
> Kelly just had her first indoor soccer game of the season.  SCORED.  And then she was in the goal for the second half--kept them scoreless.  So it was a 1 - 0 win for the team and she was responsible for both sides of the score!  WOOT!  Quick early dinner and off to gymnastics.  She signed up to play softball, too, which starts in 4 weeks.  I may have her drop.  We'll see.  3 sports in one season fro a barely 7 year old is A LOT.  But she isn't willing to let anything go just yet.



Nice!    She must be on a high.  

Now you all get your butts over to my TR. Link one page back.  Thanks Amiee.   I need goddess interaction.  And if I'm going to read all about your marathon with supreme envy well you're going to suffer through a TR.   The first part no longer makes sense.  

It title used to read COME OVER - I'M CUTER THAN DVC MIKE: _________etc.  For those who don't know - DVC Mike's TRs are - well they fawn over them.  It's too funny.  But I had to take it off to have room for updates.  So the first few lines will be


----------



## adsrtw

Yay Kel!!!!

Now your comment makes sense, lol lisa.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Yay Kel!!!!
> 
> Now your comment makes sense, lol lisa.



  I just released you posted again.  Thanks Amiee.

What comment?  I'm slow.  The beginning.....


----------



## adsrtw

About your title and Mike


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> About your title and Mike



I'll have to edit.  

Have fun Amiee!


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks Lisa


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, I promise I will get there.   Need to finish up some stuff and hit the gym (home now and can get a shirt, since I forgot mine and had to turn back around and go back to work instead of working out), and then I can read and read.   


Btw, the bright spot of the day -- it's 75 and sunny and I am sitting out on the patio enjoying.  * This *is the NC that I moved here for!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Just cleaned the kids bathroom whilst wearing my tiarra.  Because nothing says "glamourous" quite like the bathroom of teens


----------



## 3DisneyKids

This just in--

I just ran my first ever sub-9 mile!  8:52.  WOO HOO!  Of course, the other 3 were at a 10:20-ish pace.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats E!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Ahhhh!  It's my Friday.  Kids are running around and I haven't packed at all yet.  Enterprise opens at 8am and I will be waiting on them, lol.  Snacks and books for the road are ready and waiting.  They know I have some kind of a trip cooked up, but they have no clue where.
> 
> The itinerary:
> 
> Tomorrow
> Leave around 8:30
> Drive til we are ready for lunch
> Drive some more until we reach Chi-town
> Check in at the hotel that feel like I am stealing from
> Go to Free Children's Museum Night and hang out on Navy Pier
> Dinner - who knows where yet
> 
> Friday
> Science and Industry
> Field Museum
> Hancock Observatory (stays open later than Sears Tower)
> 
> Saturday
> Shedd Aquarium
> Planetarium
> 
> Chicago has a city pass with deeply discounted prices for the above attractions.
> 
> Should I park the rental at the hotel and take cabs to the attractions or try to park at them?  We will need parking for all but the Hancock (about 2 blocks away).  I'm not scared to drive in huge cities, but it seems logical to take the cab.



EE, Welcome to my neck of the woods. TAKE A CAB!!!
the parking downtown is so so so so very expensive. Check with the hotel and see if you can park for free. Be cafefull, everything is expensive downtown, gas is about 3.50-3.60 a gallon right now. Even if you get a bottle of water  you will pay about $3.00.

For dinner, there is a place called Ed Debevic's  http://featuredfoods.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/a-store/c-Ed_DebevicAns.shtml?E+scstore+debevic
See if you can get a ressie, on a friday it can get croweded.

What is the discount card you have and how do you get it, I know when I looked into the Shed, its was about $30.00 each to get in.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Ed Debevic's.  We used to road trip there from college.  Ok, not just for the restaurant.  But we always hit it.  What memories just the name of the restaurant brought up!

EE--great itinerary!

WOW on the gas, though.  We are at $2.70/gallon here and Maine is one of the most expensive states to live in these days, believe it or not.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ed Debevic's!!  Love it.   

I used to work 4 blocks off Michigan Ave.  Not too far from the Hancock building, actually.   Jo is right, definitely cab it.  Parking is ridiculous. 

Hope the weather is good for you!

Gas here is $2.69 or so.  We have the highest gas tax in the SE.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

$2.77 today - over the border in Mass.....CT is even worse.

ate too much, drank too much.  Now I'm going to bed, because I haven't been sleeping enough.

I am so far off, I hate it.  Need to re-focus.  And soon.  I'm feelin' icky.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> I am so far off, I hate it.  Need to re-focus.  And soon.  I'm feelin' icky.



Nancy - I am so with you on this.  I was up 1.4 at JC this week and the events of the past few days are not helping. I have been like an eating machine it seems.  Oy...  Can we help each other back onto the wagon?  Kind of like that bear hug at the finish line we can totally be there for the other...

EE - have a great time in Chi town!

I am off to bed.  Things have been really crazy here this week.  I am reading, breathing and working and that is about it (oh and eating like a mad woman).  Life should quiet down after this weekend (or at least I am hoping it will).

Lisa - I promise to start reading your trip report.  In the meantime, I am *loving* the pictures!

G'Nite

oh - forgot to mention, I was showing off my medal again today - that never gets old.  Also, my Project Engineer at my job site got me a charm to add to the necklace I bought at the Expo.  It has a small tiara stamped in the center and the date of the race around it.  It is fabulous!  She is so sweet for thinking of me that way.  She is a wiz at work in general, but a great person as well.  I am lucky to have her on my team.


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks guys.  Ed's is a must do for us.  Yum.  I'm going to cab it instead of driving too.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies. So I haven't been around much. Let's see if I can quickly update you on whats up with me and I'll respond to you guys in a separate post. Super busy weekend and I didn't do any exercising of note. Then I spent two days of working and babysitting where I was up late and no exercising. I've also fallen very behind on homework and work has been stressful. (So stressful that I felt the need to down two handfuls of m&ms in like a second. I only realized when my mom took the bag away and I realized I had blindly just been tossing them in my mouth. I didn't even taste them. If I'm going to be impulsive I'd like to enjoy it at least! lol) Oh and did I mention I haven't worked out? Working out keeps me balanced, keeps me feeling ok. So needless to say I've been miserable. Did three miles today and felt great, the break might have helped me recharge my running, not sure. I'm sure after hockey tomorrow night I'll feel even better. 

As for the guy. We continue to talk and we've made plans for Saturday night. I'm not sure what all his tattoos are or why I'm so hung up on them. He has them on his arms and those ones I can deal with from what I've seen. But I guess he has some on his legs and those I haven't seen and I'm not sure why but they seem to be almost too much for me. He is one of the nicest people I've met, he just really is a genuine and nice person. I don't know why I can't just enjoy this and see where it goes. I guess it's just because I promised myself I wouldn't settle next time around and I'm wondering if I'm settling for a guy who isn't quite what I wanted. I don't know. 

I am feeling pretty good with my weight loss.(I needed one positive for the week.) Was going through old photos with a friend today and its amazing how different I look. I haven't been this small since college probably. My stomach is almost gone, I am shock about this one, I never thought I'd get rid of it. I keep trying to get used to the fact that this is my body now and I think maybe it'd help if I stopped wearing my six 10 jeans as I can now pretty much fit into a size 6. It probably doesn't help me mentally. 

So I'm carrying that positive energy forward and dropping the negative. Hopefully the week will end better then it started. Oh and this week is week one of my half marathon training. Eeek!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> oh - forgot to mention, I was showing off my medal again today - that never gets old.



And it never will!!!!!    Smiling.


----------



## poppinspal

EE- Definitely take a cab. Won't it be nice to not have to drive every where? Sounds like you have an awesome trip planned. Have fun!

E- Way to go on the sub-nine minute mile! And sounds like you deserved the proud mom moment, awesome game for your daughter! And I know I'm late with this but I have loved your reporting on your WDW trip. 

Jo- I know you've had lots of good advice from the ladies but I just want to say I know how you're feeling. I used to panic a lot about all the bad things that could happen, I still have moments when I do. I have found what works for me though is reminding myself that I need to get out and live life so that if something should happen there won't be many missed opportunities left behind. 

Lisa- I think I said it before but I'll say it again... glad you're back! I'm going to read your trip report and comment on it over there. 

Oh I know I'm missing more I had to say but my mind is shutting down so hi to the rest of you. Off to read Lisa's TR and then head to bed.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies. So I haven't been around much. Let's see if I can quickly update you on whats up with me and I'll respond to you guys in a separate post. Super busy weekend and I didn't do any exercising of note. Then I spent two days of working and babysitting where I was up late and no exercising. I've also fallen very behind on homework and work has been stressful. (So stressful that I felt the need to down two handfuls of m&ms in like a second. I only realized when my mom took the bag away and I realized I had blindly just been tossing them in my mouth. I didn't even taste them. If I'm going to be impulsive I'd like to enjoy it at least! lol) Oh and did I mention I haven't worked out? Working out keeps me balanced, keeps me feeling ok. So needless to say I've been miserable. Did three miles today and felt great, the break might have helped me recharge my running, not sure. I'm sure after hockey tomorrow night I'll feel even better.
> 
> As for the guy. We continue to talk and we've made plans for Saturday night. I'm not sure what all his tattoos are or why I'm so hung up on them. He has them on his arms and those ones I can deal with from what I've seen. But I guess he has some on his legs and those I haven't seen and I'm not sure why but they seem to be almost too much for me. He is one of the nicest people I've met, he just really is a genuine and nice person. I don't know why I can't just enjoy this and see where it goes. I guess it's just because I promised myself I wouldn't settle next time around and I'm wondering if I'm settling for a guy who isn't quite what I wanted. I don't know.
> 
> I am feeling pretty good with my weight loss.(I needed one positive for the week.) Was going through old photos with a friend today and its amazing how different I look. I haven't been this small since college probably. My stomach is almost gone, I am shock about this one, I never thought I'd get rid of it. I keep trying to get used to the fact that this is my body now and I think maybe it'd help if I stopped wearing my six 10 jeans as I can now pretty much fit into a size 6. It probably doesn't help me mentally.
> 
> So I'm carrying that positive energy forward and dropping the negative. Hopefully the week will end better then it started. Oh and this week is week one of my half marathon training. Eeek!



Ah Megan - loved hearing about your photos and changes.  Really wonderful.  Smiled throughout it.  

As for the guy - hmmm - interesting call.  Could be something that is representing the "intuition" of life.  Or not.  Hard, eh?  Hard.  

Get on the proper fit Megan.  Put them on!!!  Or go shopping.  Or both.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning

Happy Thursday


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Whoa!  I thought it was just me!    Looks everyone is occupied today.

EE--Drive safely and have a great time!  Check in when you can!

Amy--safe travels for you as well!  I'm sure it will feel good to be back home!


----------



## cathie1327

Hi all

Just a quick drive by 

Things have been super crazy this last week. My friend is getting married this Saturday and I'm doing the cake for free as their gift. It has turned into nothing but a hassle and a lot of drama. A lot of negative energy flying around concerning her and I, and a lot of people around her. I'm thinking after Saturday I will likely have one less friend, I've just had it with her attitude.

That being said, I've come up with a new philosophy....weddings ruin friendships....and when I get married I refuse to be a (insert expletive here) bride. I've given all my friends full permission to slap me should that happen.

Hopefully after this weekend, things will be a little less hectic and it'll be life as usual again. HOPING (fingers crossed)

I am so missing my happy place...but a trip to WDW or DL is just not in the cards for us this year...we just can't afford it. I long for that one week of happiness each year that gave me something fantastic to look forward to. Such is life, I suppose. I got really spoiled with going every year lol.

I hope everyone is doing well, if I don't stop by until after Saturday, everyone have a great week.


----------



## adsrtw

Checking in.  We are about an hour and a half away from our destination.  Kids needed a break.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Checking in.  We are about an hour and a half away from our destination.  Kids needed a break.



I hope you have a great time


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Checking in.  We are about an hour and a half away from our destination.  Kids needed a break.



Also EE, I am sure you already know this , but there is an American Girl Store in Water Tower Place. I you can get lunch there, they say you need to make reservations, but ya never know!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

feel like crap.  

I haven't read anything since yesterday, but I promise I will a bit later.  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> feel like crap.
> 
> I haven't read anything since yesterday, but I promise I will a bit later.  Hope everyone is having a great day!



I hope you feel better soon. Sending Hugs


----------



## adsrtw

Little change in plans, BMG tickets for tomorrow night!  Having a ball.  White caps on Lake Michigan.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Little change in plans, BMG tickets for tomorrow night!  Having a ball.  White caps on Lake Michigan.



Glad your having a ball, its a very very very windy day today!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Awesome news, EE!  Love BMG.  Glad you are having a great time so far.

Nancy--I was wondering why we hadn't heard from you.  Sorry you are sick!  Heal!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*ugh.  Not feeling well.  Bronchial crap.  I feel like I just can't get enough oxygen, and it's sucking the life outta me.   Not sick enough to be really sick, just wicked tired.*





goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - I am so with you on this.  I was up 1.4 at JC this week and the events of the past few days are not helping. I have been like an eating machine it seems.  Oy...  Can we help each other back onto the wagon?  Kind of like that bear hug at the finish line we can totally be there for the other...
> 
> 
> *yes.  I think I need to put a Beatles song in my playlist.  (everybody now....) I get by with a little help from my friends *
> 
> oh - forgot to mention, I was showing off my medal again today - that never gets old.  Also, my Project Engineer at my job site got me a charm to add to the necklace I bought at the Expo.  It has a small tiara stamped in the center and the date of the race around it.  It is fabulous!  She is so sweet for thinking of me that way.  She is a wiz at work in general, but a great person as well.  I am lucky to have her on my team.



*s-WEET!  So thoughtful!*

*EE* - have an awesome time!

*Cathie* - good luck with that cake 

*Jo* - thanks for the good thoughts

*Meg* - OMG the jeans.  Dress the body you HAVE, not the one you formerly had.

*Kat*- how's your choral group going?

*Lisa *- I'm headed back over to read more of your TR.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

...get high with a little help from my friends...


----------



## adsrtw

Remember when we sang at Jellyrolls?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> feel like crap.
> 
> I haven't read anything since yesterday, but I promise I will a bit later.  Hope everyone is having a great day!



Oooh sorry Nancy.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Sending Hugs



Hi Jo.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *ugh.  Not feeling well.  Bronchial crap.  I feel like I just can't get enough oxygen, and it's sucking the life outta me.   Not sick enough to be really sick, just wicked tired.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *s-WEET!  So thoughtful!*
> 
> *EE* - have an awesome time!
> 
> *Cathie* - good luck with that cake
> 
> *Jo* - thanks for the good thoughts
> 
> *Meg* - OMG the jeans.  Dress the body you HAVE, not the one you formerly had.
> 
> *Kat*- how's your choral group going?
> 
> *Lisa *- I'm headed back over to read more of your TR.





adsrtw said:


> Remember when we sang at Jellyrolls?



Yeah Kat - how IS choral group going?  

Whoops that was supposed to be under Nancy.

Amiee and blingers - what did you sing?


----------



## lisaviolet

Crappy day. Flu.  And some sh!tty clients.  I sell Disney on the side.Not my job job.    But I have to write a huge travel exam to continue b/c we have regulatory nonsense coming out our ying yang.  And a sh!tty client today.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - with a little help from my friends.  Purrfect!

I saw some sickies.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Remember when we sang at Jellyrolls?



Loved singing at Jellyrolls!!!! 

Nancy - feel better soon

I am off to the state tournament after a beating - I mean workout from Jesse.  It is going to be a crazy weekend.  Tournament on Saturday = fun.  Board meeting on Sunday = suckfest!  The board can't see fit to communicate with each other.  Ugh...

I'll check in when I can.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa - with a little help from my friends.  Purrfect!



I'm so slow.   




goofyfan-12 said:


> I am off to the state tournament after a beating - I mean workout from Jesse.  It is going to be a crazy weekend.  Tournament on Saturday = fun.  Board meeting on Sunday = suckfest!  The board can't see fit to communicate with each other.  Ugh...
> !



Well here's to fun on Saturday.  

Hope the meeting goes reasonably well.


----------



## poppinspal

I would have loved to have seen all you ladies singing at Jellyrolls, didn't anyone think to take video? 

Paula- Hope the meeting isn't horrible and that the rest of the weekend makes up for it. 

EE- Glad you're having fun! Can't wait to hear about the rest of the trip.

Hope all of you who are under the weather feel better soon! 

Hi Jo, Kat, Nancy, Cathie, Erika, Lisa...everyone! 

Oh and the comments about wearing clothes for my current size... I would if I owned any! When I started this weight loss adventure I was a size 10, now my one pair of size 8 jeans are even too big. I could stop being cheap and buy a few things but I don't want to buy anything till I'm done loosing weight. So I belt my pants on and pray I don't look like any idiot. Maybe this is why I have a hard time realizing that I really am smaller then I was two months ago! 

Rough night at hockey... took a puck to the back of the leg and my pinky toe. Will have a bruise on the back of my leg but it doesn't hurt, my toe is killing! So glad that tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*'Morning all!

Taking the morning off from the gym.  I'm just not getting enough air-flow thru my lungs right now.  I need to go to work, and honestly just don't feel that I have the energy to both exercise and work today.  I really don't feel sick, just zapped.*



lisaviolet said:


> Amiee and blingers - what did you sing?



*OMG.  What *didn't* we sing.  You name it.  Everything from the Beatles, Queen & Bruce Springsteen to Miley Cyrus & Lady Gaga (yeah, they had some diverse selections in there)

As for video?  No.  But E taunted me with her camera at one point - threatening to take ridiulous pictures of me rockin' out and post them on FB for my kids to see *



lisaviolet said:


> Crappy day. Flu.  And some sh!tty clients.  I sell Disney on the side.Not my job job.    But I have to write a huge travel exam to continue b/c we have regulatory nonsense coming out our ying yang.  And a sh!tty client today.



*ok.  First, I hope you feel better.

Second, WHAT?  Please tell me why I didn't know that.  Good luck with the client. Don't they know it's not wise to tick off our friend? *




goofyfan-12 said:


> I am off to the state tournament after a beating - I mean workout from Jesse.  It is going to be a crazy weekend.  Tournament on Saturday = fun.  Board meeting on Sunday = suckfest!  The board can't see fit to communicate with each other.  Ugh...



*Enjoy it all Paula!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> So I belt my pants on and pray I don't look like any idiot.



 that struck me as so damn funny this morning!

Hope your baby toe is feeling better


----------



## goofyfan-12

poppinspal said:


> Oh and the comments about wearing clothes for my current size... I would if I owned any! When I started this weight loss adventure I was a size 10, now my one pair of size 8 jeans are even too big. I could stop being cheap and buy a few things but I don't want to buy anything till I'm done loosing weight. So I belt my pants on and pray I don't look like any idiot. Maybe this is why I have a hard time realizing that I really am smaller then I was two months ago!
> 
> Rough night at hockey... took a puck to the back of the leg and my pinky toe. Will have a bruise on the back of my leg but it doesn't hurt, my toe is killing! So glad that tomorrow is Friday!



Meg - I used to be the same way and soon found myself wearing clothes that looked ridiculous on me.  Do yourself a favor and go buy a few things that fit.  Don't go crazy and replace everything, but you will feel fabulous in clothes that fit!  Plus people will notice all of your hard work because they will actually be able to see the fabulously smaller you.  Talk about a confidence booster.  Hit the clearance racks - this way you aren't breaking the bank.  It is hard since the clothes are temporary but the affect on your self esteem is priceless - truly.

Happy shopping!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, just get one or two pairs of pant. Old Navy Always has a sale!

Lisa, sorry your sick, and you had to deal with sh!tty clients. 

EE, hope your having fun

Paula, Sorry you have a meeting on sunday, I hope you have fun on Saturday

Liz, Kelly, Sunny, Cathie, Nancy, E, HAPPY FRIDAY ALL!!!


OK, so for now I am over my emotional outburst. But I have not had a run in forever. They only thing I did this week was 15 mins on the elliptical on Wednesday,and it was hard. I think I keep avoiding the Treadmill cuz I know the runs going to be hard beacuse its been so long. My plan today is just to get on it and do 1 mile and take it from there , and do 2 miles tomorrow and so on. My First EVER 5K is in 8 days!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Having a ball!  Need to save my battery for pics.  Update after BMG!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Yeah Kat - how IS choral group going?



It's going great!  The director was right, I really am a 1st soprano.  High notes have become easy (except the high C, that's still hard).   I like the group, although it's rather large and I occasionally feel lost.  

Our concert is on April 17th.   Then I believe we have another one in June sometime, with the NC Symphony.  



poppinspal said:


> Rough night at hockey... took a puck to the back of the leg and my pinky toe. Will have a bruise on the back of my leg but it doesn't hurt, my toe is killing! So glad that tomorrow is Friday!



I had a rough night last night at hockey too... went back to the co-ed Thursday night group.  45 min skills class then 75 min pickup.  Somewhere in there I acquired a large bruise on my upper right arm?  


I agree with the rest, hit the clearance racks at Target or Old Navy and pick up a few pairs of pants.  I like Ross and TJ Maxx/Marshall's for that, too.  


Nancy, hope you feel better soon!

Paula, have a great weekend, busy as it is!

Jo, when is your 5K again?  I am considering doing one on April 10th.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, when is your 5K again?  I am considering doing one on April 10th.



April 3rd.
After almost 2 weeks off, I hope I can get back on track this week for the race


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sick of sitting at my desk and the boss is out of town so I went for a walk
 I did a quick mile right by the office, the first 1/2 I walked and the 2nd half I ran so a  14min mile. Its been 11 days and it felt good to be outside. I could of done 2 for sure, but I had to get back to my desk and I did not want to get stinky!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

I am so behind, so much to catch up on!

Tonight though is ME time - DH is out, Ive got a Curly Wurly chocolate bar and Im watching New Moon on DVD 

Catch up later!


----------



## poppinspal

Thanks for all the advice about the clothes ladies! I am wearing pants today that are only one size too big and even that made me more confident. I'm going to probably buy a few pairs of pants at least to wear on weekends and on dates. The kids at work don't notice my pants are big! Last night I wore my warm up pants I used to wear in hs and even that gave me confidence. So first chance I get it's off to the outlets or tj maxx.

I just signed up for a 5 mile race that happens to be the weekend that my long run is scheduled for 5 miles. It was too perfect not to sign up.

Running off to the movies, hope you are all having a terrific Friday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi!  I have returned to the land of the productive, so I haven't been on all day.  But at least I got a ton done.  And now I have 7 kids at my house for the night.  Oh the joy!    Seriously, I love these kids.  Riley's pack of friends that have been pals since literally age 2.  So they are all just like my kids.  And super well behaved and respectful, so it is a pleasure to have them here.  But feeding them is a full time job!  10 year old boys EAT non-freaking-stop.

Nancy--you totally knew that Lisa did Disney travel stuff.  Totally.  You just spaced it.

And YES, I did take pics of Nancy at Jellyrolls.  And while I threatened to post them to her FB page for her kids to see, I was nice.  No video!  But there are pics that I will get around to posting eventually.  I hope to have my next installment of the TR up tonight.  After all, I will be up till the wee hours with this sleep-over going on.

Meg--another vote for just buying one or two cheap pairs of pants from Old Navy or somewhere similar.  I hear you on the not wanting to spend the money, but seriously, it will be GREAT motivation and will really help you to get the last few pounds off.

Kelly--hope you can come up for air and play soon!

EE--hope the trip is going well!

Jo--woo hoo!  One week till the 5k!  You'll be fine.  You're a goddess remember!

Ok, back to the boys.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, just get one or two pairs of pant. Old Navy Always has a sale!
> 
> *YES!  Some inexpensive, "low committment" clothes that are on-sale to get you thru.*
> 
> My First EVER 5K is in 8 days!!!!



*WOOT! *



HockeyKat said:


> Our concert is on April 17th.   Then I believe we have another one in June sometime, with the NC Symphony.



*FUN!  Do you need a costume?  Shall I get busy?  

And yes, I am feeling better thanks.  Might be due to the wine I'm rapidly consuming, but whatever.  I'll take it for now.  Tomorrow, well, I'll pay.  I have boot camp with the evil one who already told me she doesn't care if I'm sick *



DisneyGalUK said:


> Tonight though is ME time - DH is out, Ive got a Curly Wurly chocolate bar and Im watching New Moon on DVD



*You have a WHAT now?  gads.  gonna have to google that one.*



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--you totally knew that Lisa did Disney travel stuff.  Totally.  You just spaced it.
> 
> *if you say so.  Seriously.  I have no recollection of that.*
> 
> And YES, I did take pics of Nancy at Jellyrolls.  And while I threatened to post them to her FB page for her kids to see, I was nice.  No video!  But there are pics that I will get around to posting eventually.  I hope to have my next installment of the TR up tonight.  After all, I will be up till the wee hours with this sleep-over going on.



*PICTURES?  oh NO! I was so tired I was giddy.  After every song I'd say "I'm tired.  I need to head out soon" and then they'd start playing again.  And love it or hate it (they played a LOT of songs that oddly I hate, but know practically every word to ) I would sing. Loud and off key  ah, my daughter would be horrified.  Absolutely horrified.  (which of course is what I strive for )*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ok.  the Curly Wurly.  You KNOW that I googled it.  Had to.  Read some chocolate-tasters blog.  This comment totally stood out :

Your mouth certainly gets a work-out with this sucker

and, with that, I will say not another word on the subject.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am so behind, so much to catch up on!
> 
> Tonight though is ME time - DH is out, Ive got a Curly Wurly chocolate bar and Im watching New Moon on DVD
> 
> Catch up later!



OMG.  Drat you!  Curly Wurly.  My favourite.  Although it was called a Wig Wag here then disappeared.  And was larger - of course - it is North America!!! 

We can still find Curly Wurly here and there. 

I've missed you.  

I love them.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> ok.  the Curly Wurly.  You KNOW that I googled it.  Had to.  Read some chocolate-tasters blog.  This comment totally stood out :
> 
> Your mouth certainly gets a work-out with this sucker
> 
> and, with that, I will say not another word on the subject.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Hi!  I have returned to the land of the productive, so I haven't been on all day.  But at least I got a ton done.  And now I have 7 kids at my house for the night.  Oh the joy!    Seriously, I love these kids.  Riley's pack of friends that have been pals since literally age 2.  So they are all just like my kids.  And super well behaved and respectful, so it is a pleasure to have them here.  But feeding them is a full time job!  10 year old boys EAT non-freaking-stop.
> 
> Nancy--you totally knew that Lisa did Disney travel stuff.  Totally.  You just spaced it.
> 
> And YES, I did take pics of Nancy at Jellyrolls.  And while I threatened to post them to her FB page for her kids to see, I was nice.  No video!  But there are pics that I will get around to posting eventually.  I hope to have my next installment of the TR up tonight.  After all, I will be up till the wee hours with this sleep-over going on.
> 
> Meg--another vote for just buying one or two cheap pairs of pants from Old Navy or somewhere similar.  I hear you on the not wanting to spend the money, but seriously, it will be GREAT motivation and will really help you to get the last few pounds off.
> 
> Kelly--hope you can come up for air and play soon!
> 
> EE--hope the trip is going well!
> 
> Jo--woo hoo!  One week till the 5k!  You'll be fine.  You're a goddess remember!
> 
> Ok, back to the boys.



Yeah TR coming.

Now I must pop back to my TR.  I threatened them and then took off.  Come on over Kelly!  

There are some fun girls on there.  I'm biting my tongue not to say - "by the way do you have any weight issues?"

I want to recruit them.  

Boy a TR thread is like a PT job man.......


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - loved the update.  So jealous.  SO SO jealous.....



Where is swan neck tiny waist anyway?   Where is she at?


----------



## adsrtw

Hi everybody!  Checking in from very high up.  Wow, Chicago is beautiful at night.  Kids have decided we are having breakfast tomorrow at the same place we did today.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Checking in from very high up.  Wow, Chicago is beautiful at night.



Amiee.  My jealousy - it's about to consume me whole.  

Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## lisaviolet

Guess what curly wurly Kelly. 

Tandoori chicken, channa masala, samosa, chutney and are you ready -

Garlic Naan

is in the house!!!!

Take that wigwag.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good MORNING Dis Thread (in my best Robin Williams "Vietnam" voice ).

Oh boy did I sleep last night.  Lots.  And I've awoken to a bright, sunny morning here in New England.  Chilly, but beautiful!  I'm feeling *different* in that the congestion has left my chest and taken up residence in my throat. (can you say hairball? ).  I have boot camp in a little while, and will somehow muddle thru. 

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?  I know Paula is straight out, and E has a family dinner to host  - but anyone have anything FUN?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *You have a WHAT now?  gads.  gonna have to google that one.*





AKASnowWhite said:


> ok.  the Curly Wurly.  You KNOW that I googled it.  Had to.  Read some chocolate-tasters blog.  This comment totally stood out :
> 
> Your mouth certainly gets a work-out with this sucker
> 
> and, with that, I will say not another word on the subject.




They are very chewy, I will say that! On the plus side, they are very tasty and not a lot of WW points so they are worth the treat!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.  Drat you!  Curly Wurly.  My favourite.  Although it was called a Wig Wag here then disappeared.  And was larger - of course - it is North America!!!
> 
> We can still find Curly Wurly here and there.
> 
> I've missed you.
> 
> I love them.



A Wig Wag?! Why would they call them that?  I wish I could buy giant curly wurlys. The size of my arm! 



lisaviolet said:


> Guess what curly wurly Kelly.
> 
> Tandoori chicken, channa masala, samosa, chutney and are you ready -
> 
> Garlic Naan
> 
> is in the house!!!!
> 
> Take that wigwag.



 I want to come to your house! Mmmmmmmmmm good food!



AKASnowWhite said:


> Good MORNING Dis Thread (in my best Robin Williams "Vietnam" voice ).
> 
> Oh boy did I sleep last night.  Lots.  And I've awoken to a bright, sunny morning here in New England.  Chilly, but beautiful!  I'm feeling *different* in that the congestion has left my chest and taken up residence in my throat. (can you say hairball? ).  I have boot camp in a little while, and will somehow muddle thru.
> 
> Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?  I know Paula is straight out, and E has a family dinner to host  - but anyone have anything FUN?



Hope you feel 100% soon!
My niece is staying with my mum tonight - shes 2 in Septemeber, still a nice age where she likes to play and will play with anything  Plus, shes so pleasant - never cries, sleeps through the night - just the kind of child I like! So I am going to see her later on today and take her out for a walk as the weather is so nice today! Shes started to say my name - well, she shouts 'Kel Kel Kel Kel Kel Kel Kel Kel' when I walk in the house so that is always fun! 

Meg - I agree. Theres a cheap clothes chain over here that sells really nice trousers, jogging bottoms, jeans for really cheap (but they are still good quality) so when Im in between weight loss I go there and get a few things, that way I can still look nice without spending a fortune!

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## HockeyKat

Glad you got some sleep and are feeling better!

I have lots of fun!!

D and I have tix to the 'Canes game tonight, and a friend of mine from work who moved to Charlotte 2 mos back (about 2hrs away) is coming in to tailgate with us.  It's 60 and sunny here, so anticipating heading out there around 4PM to drink beer and grill food.  

Tomorrow, some friends of mine from the DIS childfree board are coming in to possible relocate here, so I am showing them around the area some.

Also, I got a new phone!!   It's an Android, although not the same as EE's as it's Sprint's version.   I wandered by the kiosk at Sam's Club last night and the guy made me an offer I couldn't refuse (a little less than we are paying now, even).  I couldn't turn him down, as we were already pretty unhappy w/ AT&T and that's a better deal.  

I have been playing with it and absolutely love it.  All work email, gmail, facebook, etc, are all synced up and happy.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  Chai French toast again, yum!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

just a drive by
Happy Saturday

I did 2.5 this morning in about 40 mins. I ran about 1.5 I feel good. Already took the girls to an Easter Egg Hunt at the church, and now off to a bday party. Then date night with DH!!!


I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick drive by for me, too.  The sleepover of 7 went extremely well.  Great kids, just love them.  Didn't trash the house, though the amount of food I prepared and was consumed...holy cow, just call me Nancy during October.

Heading out for a bit now, date night tonight, and to the in-laws for "Easter" dinner tomorrow.  So lots of stuff going on, though not much fun.  Date night is nice--we do that almost every Saturday night these days (well, when he is in the country) so although nice and fun, not necessarily *special* if that makes sense.

The GOOD news--I AM OUT OF THE WEEDS with work!  Yes, was up till 2am since the boys wouldn't fall asleep and got all of my work caught up.  THAT feels great and is worth celebrating.  

Likely won't check in again till Monday, but who knows, I may need to run away from my inlaws at some point tomorrow and might pop in.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Up and out early this morning. Heading to the lake house first to see how close we are to * ice out*. Then to inlaws. Bringing all the food to prep there. Ugh. Hate working in someone else's kitchen.


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Sunday ladies. I have ended this week by eating horrible, not sure if I have enough time to salvage it but I will try. 

So here's an update on the guy. Last night I went over and it was bad. Well maybe not bad... maybe horrible. I went over his place to watch movies. He decided to put on the Conan the Barbarian movies without even asking if I wanted to watch them. (For the record I didn't, I never liked those movies.) He ignored me the whole time. I also didn't get to go over till 8 because he slept till 5pm because he'd been up till 5am playing an online video game! Oh and he kept sneaking away to smoke thinking I wouldn't notice. He said he didn't smoke then told me he does it once in awhile... so both those weren't true. So in the end his tattoos didn't matter, its not going to work. I just have to call him and tell him today. 

Off to run some of this food off, I'll be back later!


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Happy Sunday ladies. I have ended this week by eating horrible, not sure if I have enough time to salvage it but I will try.
> 
> So here's an update on the guy. Last night I went over and it was bad. Well maybe not bad... maybe horrible. I went over his place to watch movies. He decided to put on the Conan the Barbarian movies without even asking if I wanted to watch them. (For the record I didn't, I never liked those movies.) He ignored me the whole time. I also didn't get to go over till 8 because he slept till 5pm because he'd been up till 5am playing an online video game! Oh and he kept sneaking away to smoke thinking I wouldn't notice. He said he didn't smoke then told me he does it once in awhile... so both those weren't true. So in the end his tattoos didn't matter, its not going to work. I just have to call him and tell him today.
> 
> Off to run some of this food off, I'll be back later!



Megan - I am sorry - I truly am.  At first my heart sunk and I had and have a lot of compassion for the disappointment but then I had a HUGE smile on my face.  HUGE.

This whole experience says so much about YOU. This isn't even about him - it's about you.   Your strength.  Your smarts. The lessons you've learned about you - so friggin' early in life.  So friggin' early - like wow early (I'm a tad envious - laughing).     But the best -  most importantly YOUR KNOWING - YOUR INTUITION.  All such wonderful parts of you for your fantastic future.  

(I'm going on and on and on because I was already impressed that you were questioning yourself on bringing past men back in the fold that didn't treat you right)

Yes, I realize I'm getting overly emotional.  But I'm really happy for you - which seems strange coming at a time when a guy you really liked showed himself to you.  Does this make him a __________.  No it makes him a human.  BUT JUST NOT FOR YOU!

I love Maya Angelou's quote (I forget - at 42  - to use it at times):

*When people show you who they are - believe them.*

Such a lesson for all of us  

This is exactly what I was trying to hint to you in my last email to you.  That maybe the "tattoos" are just your way of using your intuition  - it was speaking to you.  The only way it could reach you.  That it wasn't about tattoos - that you could feel something was off and you couldn't put your finger on it and your KNOWING could only shout Tattoos!  

Because I think it's important - and wonderful -  that you looked at yourself - yes - why am I hung up on something like this - he could be a fantastic guy. Really could be.  Great questions you are asked yourself:  Why am I judging? Great ones.  

 But here's the thing.  And this is the gift of knowing yourself.   I don't know you that well yet - but I do get from you Megan that you're NOT someone who judges people.  IE.that you could trust  that is was something more and it was knocking on your door.  Trust yourself.  (And not to mention - it is OKAY for all of us to have "silly" deal breakers anyway.  We're human and gosh darn it we're allowed.  Lord knows men have them all the time - laughing.  )

Megan, I think this is a great day.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, So sorry about last night, 
OMG, What guy plays Conan the Barbarian for a date? 
 I feel bad that I said wait out the tattoo's, if he was a nice guy. But he is CLEARLY a jerk! So Sorry

How did you leave it when you left?



OMG Bad Food!!!! Dinner with DH and friends then a bar and shots!! So today I feel like crap. But we had fun last night.
 Just colored eggs with the girls and cleaning. Have to workout and get back on track tomorrow


Happy Palm Sunday All


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, So sorry about last night,
> OMG, What guy plays Conan the Barbarian for a date?
> I feel bad that I said wait out the tattoo's, if he was a nice guy. But he is CLEARLY a jerk! So Sorry
> 
> How did you leave it when you left?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Bad Food!!!! Dinner with DH and friends then a bar and shots!! So today I feel like crap. But we had fun last night.
> Just colored eggs with the girls and cleaning. Have to workout and get back on track tomorrow
> 
> 
> Happy Palm Sunday All



No sorry Jo.  No one could have guessed.  

(Megan - I came on to edit my overly emotional piece.  But I'll leave it.   - I just am so impressed with you)

Jo - nice on the fun.  Pics of the eggs?


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Everybody!  Just got a few hours of studying in (gotta keep my GPA where it is!!!).  

Part 1 of the Chicago TR is coming right up!


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- I'm so glad you didn't edit this, I was near tears. (And I'm not normally much of a crier.) Sometimes I think we all need to see ourselves through someone else's eyes. 

I actually felt like I came out of this situation knowing more about myself then I did before, which sounds weird but it's true. I am learning to trust myself, to believe that I know what I want. It wasn't just the tattoos but that was the only obvious thing to bother me. I decided to go out again with him to see, to put aside the tattoos and see what it was really about. I do think he's a decent guy really but we're not the types who fit together. I'm sure there is a girl out there for him though. 

I also got a good reminder that while it's ok to go out with different people I shouldn't ever settle for what's less then perfect for me. I'm not looking for perfect, no one is perfect, I'm just looking for that person who works for me. 

I actually feel much better after last nights date, it's like I know now what was off. There's probably more I could say but I've probably said enough.

Jo- Please don't feel bad, lots of people told me to stay with it. How we left it? Well that's the interesting part, he fell asleep at the end of the second Conan movie. When I woke him up he never really fully woke up. I let myself out and he was right back to sleep. He sent me one text but he hasn't been interested in talking. Maybe he's avoiding me because the feelings mutual. I hope you had fun dying eggs today, I still do it with my mom and my siblings. Its fun. 

So ladies thanks to all your encouragement I went out and bought some clothes and I'm so glad I did. First of all it was great trying on all these new clothes and realizing I'm not a size 10, like I've been wearing even though they don't fit. I fit into a size 6 and even a size 4 in one brand! I ended up getting two pairs of jeans, a pair of shorts and while I was at it I picked up some new tops. I realized just how small I've become, it feels great! 

I want to thank you all so much for all the support and encouragement. I know I've said how great you are and thanked you. I'm a different person, not just physically but inside as well. So thank you once again to you all for being here for me, I feel like you've all had a hand in this change in my life.


----------



## adsrtw

Most of you know that I love finding deals.  It's a game for me ~ the thrill of the hunt.  Well, this trip was no exception.  I wouldn't have been able to pull it off otherwise.

We left out of Evansville Thursday morning.  It was drizzling when we left the house to pick up the rental.  By the time we made it to Enterprise, 9 blocks away, is was pouring!  Agh!  I loaded up the kids and the car and were on the way.  The Garmin gave me a very poor route, so I started out the way I wanted to go.  Yes, GPS is great when you are lost, but it takes you on some twists and turns.  It told me to take a state highway instead of the interstate.  Um, no.  It only added 7 minutes to our destination time, so I stuck with I-64 to 57.

The kids were great.  Ex's on again off again GF bought the kids some activity books for the road (Ex tried to say he did, ).  Gotta give credit where credit is due.  When I got bored with the radio, we listened to the podcast and email show in stereo.  This was the first time that the kids listened, and they loved it.  Ryan liked the info and Taylor liked it because they were talking about WDW.  Taylor loves Kathy because she sounds nice.  

We had a very loose agenda ~ no rush in reaching our destination.  This was a very good thing, because the torrential rain followed us.    We rolled into our hotel parking garage and we were on the way, sort of on our way.  I pulled into the preferred parking and it was $55 per day.  Yikes!  The attendant pointed me toward the not so preferred parking and then we were finally on our way.  Whew!  Ok, so we had to walk a block and take a few (3) escalators.  I will do it to save $20 per day.  

I scored a really great rate at the Hyatt Regency.  They have a 4 star rating on hotwire, but I would classify our room no higher than 3 stars.  The wall paper was peeling in the bathroom.  I'm pretty low maintenance, but I expect more.  The beds was awesomely comfortable.  Nothing like the Swan's though, lol.  Unfair comparing the two cities, but the Hyatt has definitely slipped (this location at least).  It was ok, but I would have been furious if I paid full price.


----------



## adsrtw

Back later with some pics.  Power cord is dying!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, Can't wait to hear more, 
DH has family in Evensville. 

I would post pics of our egg's but I don't know how to post pics on here. 

I am so hung over I just can't even stand myself.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone,

I survived the weekend - yeah!  It pretty much went as I thought.  The tournamentwas great and the meeting was rough.  It is over for now - thankfully.

Meg - sorry things with the guy didn't work out but man am I proud of you for standing up for yourself.  There is a guy out there for you.  You are too cool for there not to be.  Plus - size 4's...  Whoo hoo!!!

Nancy - glad to hear that you are starting to feel better.  How did boot camp go?

E - you survived the sleepover!  Hope the dinner with the inlaws was a good one.

EE - the trip sounds great!  Can't wait for the full report and pics.

Lisa - I am off to read your tr next..

Liz - how are you?

Kelly - how is the job going?  Have you recovered from New Moon yet?

Jo - glad you are feeling better.  How was the weekend?

Kat - how was tailgating and the game?  Good times I hope.

I hope I caught everyone....


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, I am hungover too.  Sucks!!  

I went completely off the rails for both food and drink yesterday, tailgated at the game then drank more when I got home.   This morning wasn't pleasant. 

I didn't do any better food-wise today.   Oh well, tomorrow is another day.  

Had a great weeked though... game was fun, then I met a couple from the DIS childfree board for lunch and showed them around there area some.   He has an interview tomorrow, and they are considering relocating here from MA.


Meg, so glad you found out this guy was a loser really early on, when it is easy to cut ties and move forward.   I am so proud of you for not settling.  You are awesome and deserve someone just as awesome, that will treat you right.   

Paula, posted at exactly the same time as you!!  Glad the tournament went well and that the meeting is over.  

Everyone else, hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## adsrtw

Ok, so I had an Amish moment.  Guess what happens to power cords when the chair is sitting on it with me in the chair?

Anybody?

Anybody?


Yeah, it dies.


----------



## adsrtw

A view looking up from our 15th floor hotel room :






Before we were checking in, we walked past a BMG poster in the basement.  The kids went nuts.  Begged to go is more like it.  Foreshadowing, lol.  

We checked in and Ryan immediately turned on the TV, lol.  He wanted to check out some sports scores.  Boys!    He soon realized that we had places to go and things to do.  Taylor didn't want to be in the hotel room, so she was ready to go.  They were both excited that we were taking taxis.  Well, Taylor at first thought they were taskis.  Funny!  The bellman hailed a cab for us and we were on our way to free night at the CCM (Children's Museum).  When we arrived at Navy Pier, we didn't realize how windy it was.  It was insane!  It was hard for me to walk, so I know it was tough on the kids.  Alas, we did make it to the shelter of the building.  We still had a good 20 minutes before the museum opened, so we walked around the atrium.   

A few pics for your enjoyment:






The atrium at Navy Pier, just outside the entrance to the Children's museum.

Another shot outside the Children's Museum.  Yes, he still is a Chicago legend:






They had quite a few things that the kids loved.  There was an overgrown garden exhibit that had butterflies on huge LED screens, overgrown flowers, and a huge shoe.  We felt like Alice, lol.  The kids climbed on a multilevel pirate ship and a fire engine.  Lots of fun things - plenty for older and younger ones.  We hung out for about an hour and 1/2, but the kids were famished.  So we caught another cab and moved on to our tradition, the Hard Rock Cafe.  It was about 7pm on Thursday and we had no wait.  We searched for Aerosmith, but we didn't see any.  Boo Hiss!  

Now, being the adventurous mom that I am, I decided we should walk back to the hotel.  The kids were NOT happy with me at all.  It was windy, cold, and they were tired.  It was about a 15 minute walk.  When we got back to the hotel, I couldn't figure out how to close the stopper on the tub.  Grr.  Taylor is scared of showers.  We made a compromise and she faced her fear head on.  I just had to stand at the end of the shower with the curtain open.  Ryan loved the shower because of the different settings.


----------



## adsrtw

Yes, I am going for the most posts on this page.    But really, if I don't do this now, I won't get to it until the weekend.

Ok, enough about that.  Friday was a very busy day for us, completely loaded.  My kids are horrible if they don't get a good breakfast.  They can have a snack for lunch and be fine, but it's miserable if we try to skimp on breakfast.  Lesson learned a LONG time ago.  I found a restaurant that I was dying to try.  The name is Orange Contemporary Brunch, with a peel.  Or just Orange.  I wish I would have taken pics, but I was afraid that would be too weird for non-WDW restaurants.  

The restaurant is very cute (we visited the one on Grand).  Orange/yellow chairs with white walls and light woodwork (Orange accents).  The chairs were retro.  But, the food!  Phenomenal!  I highly recommend this restaurant.  Taylor had her stand by of scrambled eggs and toast (she wouldn't try the potatoes) and Ryan had the ham and pineapple omelet.  I had chai tea French toast and didn't have a care in the world about calories.  It was that good.  The coffee was orange flavored.  I brought a pound home with me.

Some menu descriptions:

Popeyes Breakfast: Scrambled with sautéed organic baby spinach, garlic oil and oven-roasted tomatoes, topped with
white cheddar cheese.

Green Eggs and Ham: Scrambled with basil pesto (no nuts used in our fresh pesto), diced ham and roasted tomatoes, topped with buffalo mozzarella.

Chai Tea French Toast: Baked, chai tea-infused French toast, stuffed with Ricotta cheese, served over a chai tea latte reduction and topped with honey and caramelized apples.

Veggie Sandwich: Served open face on thick-sliced brioche bread, with
grilled: eggplant, carrots, potatoes, red peppers, zucchini and caramelized
onions. Comes with sides of jalapeño-mayo and garlic-yogurt sauces
served with organic greens and balsamic dressing.

Pan-Seared Oatmeal: Steel-cut oatmeal cooked with apple-cider, cream and spices.  Baked, then pan-seared and served with dried mixed fruit and drizzled with apple cider reduction.

We loved this place so much that we had breakfast there Saturday too.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Great kids, just love them.  Didn't trash the house, though the amount of food I prepared and was consumed...holy cow, just call me Nancy during October.



* See - I can totally relate to all of that!  Hope your "pre-Easter" went well!*




poppinspal said:


> Lisa- I'm so glad you didn't edit this, I was near tears. (And I'm not normally much of a crier.) Sometimes I think we all need to see ourselves through someone else's eyes.
> 
> *yeah.  Lisa is REALLY good at that. *
> 
> 
> So ladies thanks to all your encouragement I went out and bought some clothes and I'm so glad I did. First of all it was great trying on all these new clothes and realizing I'm not a size 10, like I've been wearing even though they don't fit. I fit into a size 6 and even a size 4 in one brand!


*
Yeah Baby!  That's AWESOME Meg! *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am so hung over I just can't even stand myself.



*  Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.  And you want to hear something that will really tick you off?  Our freak friend Erika doesn't ever GET hungover.  Ever. Tequilla shots? nope. not even then. *




goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - glad to hear that you are starting to feel better.  How did boot camp go?



*Pretty good actually.  I had no oxygen, which was bad, but my partner has been having some funky knee issue.  So, Erin opted to forgo our normal bootcamp workout for a heavy lifting day.  Today, I'm definitely feelin' it!*



adsrtw said:


> Ok, so I had an Amish moment.



*Welcome to my world EE. 

Lovin' your TR.  Such a fun adventure!*


----------



## adsrtw

I bought a City Pass for us to use.  It had admission to Shedd Aquarium, Science and Industry, the Planetarium, Field Museum, then our choice of Sears Tower or the Hancock Building.  The price was $70 for adults and $60 for kids (about 1/2 price).  Within each attraction, some extras were included (shows, movies, or special exhibits).  

So we started out at Shedd.  We arrived shortly after the opening and it was already packed.  We opted to see Fantasea right off the bat (probably a good idea).  Fantasea uses the dolphins, beluga whales, sea lion, red tailed hawks, and penguins.  Very theatrical, but perfect for kids.  The penguins were up close and personal too.  They walked in front of the stands (we were 2nd row).  Part of the show was projected onto the glass wall that overlooks Lake Michigan.  Ryan and Taylor are both really in to learning about animals (Ryan more so), so they really loved Shedd.  That was until all the school groups crashed in on us around noon.  

We decided to head to the planetarium for a snack and some touring.  Before that, here are some pics of Shedd.

Paula - I just had to get this for you:





The ceiling at the main entrance was breathtaking.

One of the many waterfalls near the auditorium:






Some jellies:






Patrick and a sea urchin:






If you look very close, you will see a very rare penguin:


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Not even a little caught up yet.  But I am up and getting on with my day.  Wake up, Goddesses!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday, 

I feel better today! HA HA

Nancy, With the Tequila and Southern Comfort shots, I now know they give me a BAD hangover!!!!

I have already done a quick 15 mins on elliptical before getting girls to sitter/school and me to work.  My yucky boss is back from her vacation so its going to be crazy this week at work.

I keep telling myself, Don't let her meanness get to me. Don't let it effect me. In one ear out the other. 
Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Monday 

The weather here is nasty.  Rain, rain and more rain.  Flooding rains.  Our neighbor is bound to be pissy with us.  wheeeee.

This morning I ran for the first time since the 1/2.  3 miles.  3 suck-tastic miles.  Between the 3 weeks off, the congestion (that has now moved from my chest to my head) and the humidity in the gym, they were 3 of the physically and mentally hardest miles I've done in a very long time.  But I did them, and they are done. 

Not much exciting happening 'round here today.  Lots of laundry to catch up on and maybe if I feel ambitious I'll dive into one of those "catch all" closets and have me a purge fest.  

*Jo* - glad to hear you are feeling better today 

*EE* - love the pictures!  Sounds like you all really enjoyed yourselves.

*Ronda *- I feel like I've asked a hundred times, but when is your St. Louis 1/2 again?  Really soon, yes?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, phew!  All caught up in more ways than one.

EE--loving the TR!  Sounds like a great time for your kids!  And I am hoping that San Diego has some sort of City Pass like that.  Most places do.

Jo--it's true.  I don't get hang overs.  Ever.  Ask Kat or Liz.  They has been witness to my heavy drinking exploits.  And then sleep for 4 hours, get up and go for a run, and ready to park tour!  Your race is in 5 days!  So exciting!

Meg--yes, I am glad that Lisa said what she did.  It was GREAT that you found out.  And WOOT on the new sizes!  I know, I have ONE pair of size 4s that fit.  Truly, I am a 6, but I love those 4s!  

Nancy--I know, isn't this weather FOUL?!?!  Gah.  And we are supposed to get 6" of rain.  That is an insane amount.  I hope my basement doesn't flood.  Again.

Palm Sunday/pre-Easter went well.  Everyone was pleasant and all of that.  But it was boring as all events with that side of the family are.  But the really hard thing was that it is VERY clear to me that Jeff's parent can no longer stay in that house.  OMG.  Really, they need some sort of assisted living.  Which is so different and so much better today than it used to be.  Not like the nursing homes of old, you know?  So I brought it up with Jeff and his brother (the only two siblings).  OMG, you would think I was advocating shooting heroin.  Neither one of them want to hear a thing about it.  They want to just turn a blind eye.  So, since that didn't go over well, I am going to make one more attempt.  I am going to write it all out and send them both an e-mail explaining why this needs to happen NOW.  And if they disagree, that is fine, but in 6 or so months when this becomes truly a "crisis" don't ask me to take over.  I am not going to do it.  It's like the old cliche that lots of secretaries used to have on their desks, "Failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."

I hope this doesn't come across as me being heartless.  I have nothing but compassion about the aging process and how hard it is to watch as well as live through.  Yes, giving up their independence (or at least some of it) is going to be difficult.  But OMG, so much better to do it NOW when we can plan and prepare and research and get on waiting lists for the better facilities, take time to pack up the house, and all of that.  As opposed to having to do it all on an emergency time frame.

So if they choose to ignore me now, fine, that is their choice.  But I am simply not going to do it when it under duress and at the last minute.  She's THEIR mother.  I am already doing all of the advance leg-work like this for MY parents.  They can accept my advice from what I have already learned by working with my parents or they can deal with it on their own.

Sorry. Didn't even know I had that rant in me!

Back to work.  More later.  And a TR!  Yes I know (LISA) that I have been promising it for days.  It'll happen today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Heading to the gym--otherwise I'll just keep eating.  It's apparently that kind of day *sigh.*

So, I leave for DL in 5 weeks.  So I have a goal of 5 pounds in 5 weeks.  For most people, that is a very easy goal.  For me, well, we know it's a stretch.  I may need some sort of challenge or focus.


----------



## adsrtw

E-mail they do have a city pass.  I can't remember what attractions are included.  Oh, I saw Boston too.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



poppinspal said:


> So here's an update on the guy. Last night I went over and it was bad. Well maybe not bad... maybe horrible. I went over his place to watch movies. He decided to put on the Conan the Barbarian movies without even asking if I wanted to watch them. (For the record I didn't, I never liked those movies.) He ignored me the whole time. I also didn't get to go over till 8 because he slept till 5pm because he'd been up till 5am playing an online video game! Oh and he kept sneaking away to smoke thinking I wouldn't notice. He said he didn't smoke then told me he does it once in awhile... so both those weren't true. So in the end his tattoos didn't matter, its not going to work. I just have to call him and tell him today.
> 
> Off to run some of this food off, I'll be back later!



Sorry to hear this Meg - you do deserve SO much better than settling for someone who isn't right for you though. And at least you gave it a try so there are no 'What If's'. You will find the right guy and he will ROCK!



lisaviolet said:


> I love Maya Angelou's quote (I forget - at 42  - to use it at times):
> 
> *When people show you who they are - believe them.*







poppinspal said:


> So ladies thanks to all your encouragement I went out and bought some clothes and I'm so glad I did. First of all it was great trying on all these new clothes and realizing I'm not a size 10, like I've been wearing even though they don't fit. I fit into a size 6 and even a size 4 in one brand! I ended up getting two pairs of jeans, a pair of shorts and while I was at it I picked up some new tops. I realized just how small I've become, it feels great!
> 
> I want to thank you all so much for all the support and encouragement. I know I've said how great you are and thanked you. I'm a different person, not just physically but inside as well. So thank you once again to you all for being here for me, I feel like you've all had a hand in this change in my life.



 Fantastic on the smaller sizes! You have done so well!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am so hung over I just can't even stand myself.



Im sorry, but this made me laugh out loud! That is exactly how I feel when Ive got a hangover!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Kelly - how is the job going?  Have you recovered from New Moon yet?



The job is going great, thank you! Im really enjoying it, and learning so much! The days fly by because we are so busy, its great!

Ah New Moon - I would watch it every night if I could! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *  Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.  And you want to hear something that will really tick you off?  Our freak friend Erika doesn't ever GET hungover.  Ever. Tequilla shots? nope. not even then. *



Vampire! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> The weather here is nasty.  Rain, rain and more rain.  Flooding rains.  Our neighbor is bound to be pissy with us.  wheeeee.



We've had awful rain today, after a lovely weekend! You can tell our clocks went forward at the weekend and its now British Summer Time - its pouring down! 

EE - Love the TR! Great pictures!

I have found a new treat to eat! Jelly Baby Ice Lollies! They are so good, really satisfy the sweet tooth, and they are 1 point on WW! They are delicious!

Im going to be so busy over the next week - Im working up until Thursday, Friday I am out for drinks with DH and friends, Saturday night I am going to see Remember Me (Mmmm R-Patz!) with the girls, Easter Sunday is always busy with family, Monday I am going to the coast for the day (weather permitting) and Tuesday we are going to London overnight to see Phantom! Aargh, so much to do and so little time to do it in!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cathie1327

Hi ladies.

The wedding is finally over. Yay. The cake had quite the snafu, but it all ended up okay and I'm just glad it's over now.

Life sucks right now. I don't want to be depressing so I'll keep it short, but the beyonce may be gone soon....through no want of my own....much to the contrary. A broken heart sucks. It's been very hard not to plow through a bag of Hershey's kisses or a pint of ice cream, and my intents to quit smoking have almost become in vain.

Hoping to hop back on the wagon again soon.

Hope all is well for everyone and that your Mondays went smoothly.


----------



## adsrtw

Final is over.  Boozing it up.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kelly--I just loved reading your post.  I can tell how happy you are with everything right now.  New job, great friends with lots of fun stuff planned--all of it.  So happy for you!

EE--glad the final is over!  Do you feel good about it?

Cathie--not ignoring you, just want to respond to you separately because you have a lot going on.

Me--well, I am really pleased with a few things today.  As I mentioned this morning, I was having an eating fest of a day!  I had eaten about 11 points by noontime!  (I now only get 18 a day, and since I am up till way late at night, I really have to be careful and not eat too many points early in the day.)  So, I went to the gym, pounded through a good workout, and totally took charge of my eating for the rest of the day and I am definitely going to stay within my point range for the day!  So that is a good feeling.  When this type of thing happens, and albeit rare, I usually end up just giving in to it and having the attitude of "well, since I've already blown this day..."

While at the gym, there was a camera crew filming footage for a commercial.  They shot A LOT of film of me, so I may end up in it.  We'll have to wait and see.

The best news of my day is that one of my sisters (the not crazy one) is here.  I adore her, but like Nancy's siblings, we are just nothing alike and thus aren't super close.  But one thing that is wonderful about her (well, there are lots really) is that when she comes here, she just TAKES OVER with caring for our dad.  I mean she jumps right in and does all of the cleaning, cooking, driving to doctor appointments, all of it.  She totally gets that I am the one who is here day in and day out and so she really makes herself useful once here and I so appreciate it.  And she is even taking my kids for a day, too.  They have a half day on Weds. so she is going to grab them and take the to the movies and out to the park and to dinner.  Again, just takes over.  I am really grateful.  While I love that I am able to be her for my dad and help, it is exhausting.  I didn't even realize how much I needed a break until she showed up and just started doing it all.

Also, I had "the talk" with Jeff (about his parents and their needing extra care) after dinner.  I decided against the e-mail, but only because the topic came up anyway.  It went over about how I thought it would.  He heard me but he really isn't going to do much about it.  He doesn't think they need that level of care yet.  And while he may be right, my whole point was that you can't wait until they DO need it--it takes a ton of time to put all of this together and waiting until it's time is actually way too late.  But, I said my peace, I absolved myself of responsibility, and I made it clear that I am not going to allow this to be dumped on me when the time comes.

Believe it or not, I have so much more to say, but I won't bore you with it.  On to other things!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cathie1327 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> The wedding is finally over. Yay. The cake had quite the snafu, but it all ended up okay and I'm just glad it's over now.
> 
> Life sucks right now. I don't want to be depressing so I'll keep it short, but the beyonce may be gone soon....through no want of my own....much to the contrary. A broken heart sucks. It's been very hard not to plow through a bag of Hershey's kisses or a pint of ice cream, and my intents to quit smoking have almost become in vain.
> 
> Hoping to hop back on the wagon again soon.
> 
> Hope all is well for everyone and that your Mondays went smoothly.



Cathie--First, don't worry about being depressing!  OMG, if I was afraid to post any of the sad or angsty stuff from my life I would never post.  Let it out.

I am so sorry that you are dealing with a broken heart.  It is awful and there aren't any magic words that will make it easier, so I won't spout any such drivel.  But just know that this is a good place to vent, cry, rant or whatever.  I know it hurts like hell right now, but try (if you can) to look at the larger picture.  You don't want to be with anyone (friend or romantic partner) who doesn't think you are wonderful and the right person to share life with.  You only get one shot at life, right?  

And since you and Carlos have been together since  you were children really (yes, 17 is a child...lol), you've never been an adult on your own.  So you now get the opportunity to find out who you are as an adult without him.  And once you find out who YOU are, then you can figure out who you WANT.  I am willing to bet that you are in for some good surprises once you have had the chance to heal. Hang in there and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ronda93

Ohmigosh, it's been too long.  I've been reading though.

Kelly - so glad the job's a fit.

Nancy - April 11.  Two weeks to the St Louis Half!  

E - so cool that your sis swoops!  Even cooler that you let her.  

Cathie - relax and treat yourself well.  You'll be surprised at your strength.

Meg - sorry, but glad in a way.  Good to find out these things early, ya know?

Kat - Tailgating in March!  Sweet.  

AFM, DGF and I are doing great.  We've both lost some stubborn pounds recently.  This weekend we were startled by a bright object in the sky.  It stayed there for nearly 12 hours!  The next day it returned!  We are ready to declare the spring sprung.  

My training is going well.  Taper is in full swing.  This week's purchase will be a new sports bra.  That may not sound like much, but a new Enell is something to celebrate!  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cathie1327 said:


> Life sucks right now. I don't want to be depressing so I'll keep it short, but the beyonce may be gone soon....



*  As Erika said, there are no real words that will make this better right now.  But please know that we do care about you and are here to lend an ear whenever you need it.*


*Erika* - glad you are having a great sister visit!  And a gym commercial?? HAH!  I would have totally hid in the locker room! 

*Ronda* - YAY for taper!  And  for a new sports bra!  Can't wait to hear a race report!

*Kelly* - E is right!  Your posts sound so happy!  And of course you know how jealous I am that you are going to see Phantom. 

*Paula* - today is Monday.  I need some inspiration.  Got anything for me? 

*EE *- enjoy the post-final delights!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, it has never taken me so long to write a TR!

Ok, so when I last left, we had finished the race (and rocked it!) and then stayed in Epcot to park tour.  And drink beer in England.  We finally decided it was time to SHOWER.  Well, hot tub first for our sore muscles, then showers, naps, resting by the pool or on the patio, whatever.  And beer.

The day had warmed up beautifully and it was just gorgeous.  Truly a perfect day in that it was warm enough to be in the pool, but zero humidity and not so warm that it was hot in the parks.  I mean totally, totally perfect temps.
So we strolled from Epcot to Boardwalk.   Oh how I love staying at either Beach Club or BW so that you can just pop in and out of Epcot!  Priceless.

Once back in the room, we all grabbed a drink of choice and got ready for the hot tub.  We all needed it, but poor EE was truly hurting.  In fact, she left Epcot a bit earlier than the rest of us so we wanted to check in with her.  Found her happy as a clam in the pool!  Paula also took off to rest and reconnect with her family.

So we all spent a good amount of time going between the hot tub and the pool.  And Nancy and I discovered that beer is really a good recovery!  I am not even joking!  Like, every time we were either sore or tired or had muscle fatigue, wed just drink a beer and start feeling MUCH better!  Anyway, there were several kids in the hot tubnot accompanied by an adultand we totally made them and everyone else in the hot tub leave!   Ha!  But we were joined by more college boys and some college girls as wellthey were all properly in awe of us for having done the race.  Of course, we all had drinks (in glass bottles no less) out at the hot tub and in the pool which is against the rules.  Considering how much lying (or engaging in fairy tales if you listen to Nancys version) we had already done, we didnt care.  We just showed blatant disregard for everything by this point!

I think I mentioned that our villa was on the first floor and our patio opened right onto the main pool.  It was awesome to just walk 30 seconds back to the villa to get another drink or snack or whatever we needed.  LOVED that location.  Eventually we decided to head back in so we could get ready for dinner.  I cant express just how HAPPY we all were.  The glow of the race, the relaxation of the water (and booze!) and the company of friendsand just realizing that we had DONE IT.  I dont just mean the race.  I mean, we had all been hanging out together online for all of this time and we finally really just got to hang out in personall of us.

We changed into our third set of matching shirts of the dayour drinking shirtsand strolled back over to Epcot.  Stopped for some beverages, natch.  We had plenty of time before our ADR so of course we decided to use our FPs for Test Track that we had gotten earlier in the day.  Again, walking through the park while wearing our medals was SO great!  Attention everywhere!  Glory Wh0re!






Test Track, as always, was perfect!  And since we are all Disney pros, we knew exactly when your picture is taken during the ride.  We all held up our bling for the photo!  Because of that, this is one of my favorite photos from the trip!






After TT and just soaking up the atmosphere that is Epcot, we went back to England for dinner.  It was chilly now that it was evening and the sun was gone, but we requested outdoor seating so we would have the perfect view for Illuminationsand we did!  SCORE!

Dinner was lovelygood beer, good company, in Epcotwhat more could we ask for!  As for the food, I just had soup and a salad and was really happy with both.  Nancy, thoughNANCY had been complaining ALL DAY because she had so much bacon at the Norway breakfast.  I never eat like this and My stomach is just not used to this much grease and Ugh, all of that fatty, greasy bacon is just sitting in my stomach like a rock.  So what does she order for dinner?  Fish and Chips!  OMG, so funny.

Illuminations was perfect.  But even though it was the end of Epcot, it wasnt the end of our day!  We were trying to figure out how many miles we had on our feet by this time.  The race itself was at least 14 miles since it was a long walk from the parking lot to the start.  And then we walked from the end of the race all the way back to the entrance of Epcot.  Then park toured a bit.  Then walked back to BWV.  Then back into Epcot.  Then more park touring.  Then back again to BWV.  I am thinking we easily logged over 20 miles that day.

But as I saidthe night was still young!  It was time forJELLYROLLS!  Here we are, getting ready to head in.  I think Liz took this shot since she isnt in it and EE was off chatting with our other friends that we met during the race






Jellyrolls was crowded, but not super packed, so it was great.  We found seats, but not a table.  Got a round of drinks and all just started singing LOUDLY and off key.  It was so. Much. Fun.  Eventually we got a table.  It was funnywe watched as this one couple was clearly getting ready to leave so I got ready to pounce on the table.  He got up to pay their tab and she was still at the table getting her coat and purse and stuff, so I went over and just sat with hertried explaining that I was just getting the table before someone else did and I was being super fun and friendly and joking with herand she was total b*itch.  So I just sat there and waited for her to go.  Anyway, once we had our tableit was GAME ON!

Sorry for posting this pic, EE, but I love it because you were so tired but you wouldnt stop!  LOVED that.  But I will take it down if you want.











So, if youve never been to Jellyrolls, you can request that the piano players play any songseriously, they know everything.  But in order to get your song played, you need to tip them as well.  I had a song that I was DYING to have played and dedicated to us.  So I got a napkin, Paula whipped out a five dollar bill, and I scampered up on stage and put the request on the piano.  All night long I kept leaning over to Liz saying (screaming) OMG, I love Jellyrolls!  I f*cking LOVE Jellyrolls!






While we waited, we just sang and sang and sang.  And Nancy kept saying, Ok, after this song we HAVE to go.  I am so tired!  But then they would start another song and she was like, Well, we cant go now!  So so so funny!

And I love this pic because you can tell that Nancy was loopy and singing and happy and giddy.  And Amy is likeOMG, crazy lady!  (But Amy, I will take this pic down if you want!)






After about an hourmaybe lessthe piano players said

Hey, this next one goes out to Team Goddess (major screaming from us)
Yeah, they completed the Half Marathon today (more screaming)
And do you know how they did it? .  With a little help from their friends.

And then they sang I get by with a Little Help from My Friends which was SO perfect.

We called it a night at about 1:30 or so.  So yes, it was a 22 hour daywith just about the same number of miles logged.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And case you are wondering what our shirts said (some of us had them in black and some in white, but they all said the same thing):

13.1 Miles
11 Countries
8 Friends
1 Week-end

and on the back

2010 Princess Half
Half Marathon...Half Drinking

Liz designed them for us and I have already worm mine 2 or 3 times here at home!


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - omg I loved that night at Jellyrolls!!!!  So much fun and such good friends.  Thanks for the memories. (cue Bob Hope here)

Nancy - sadly, not much inspiration tonight.  Gained .4 pounds this week.  I was an eating machine during the past week so I was not surprised.  It will be gone next week so all is well.

Cathie - sending hugs your way.  Give your heart tome to heal and take care of yourself.  You deserve only the best and in time you will find it.  In the meantime, vent away.  That is what we are here for.  How else can we help keep you out of the chocolate?

I am off to bed.  After my workout, I spent two hours cleaning my sister's old apartment -yuck!  I wasn't here to help with the move so I was put on cleaning detail.  It will be a miracle if I can lift my arms tomorrow because of all the scrubbing.

Goodnight all...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sigh.this is the final installment of my TR.  SAD!

We didnt set any wake-up call for Monday morning, yet we all woke up around the same time and it wasnt even late.  Im not suremaybe 7:30 or so?  Of course, we were checking out of BWV, so we all had to scramble like mad to get ready for park touring and also all packed up.  All things considered, we did remarkably well.

As soon as we were close to ready, I called Bell Services to come get our luggage and valet to bring the car around.  It usually takes 15 or so minutes, so when Charlie arrived at our door ready to get our bags, um well, we werent done packing!  So we threw it into overdrive.  He was SO nice and patient.  Since Amy, Kat, and EE all drove down, they were splitting up the food and all of that stuffOMG, 6 women just flying around the three rooms.  Tipped him huge.

Eventually we were all ready and so up we went to get the cars.  Nancy and I planned to throw our luggage in the car and head to the park (we had decided on MK) so that we could go directly to the airport from the parkcause we are hard core like that.  Liz had to have her bags shipped back over to ASMu so she could finish her trip with her family.  Kat and EE had to load stuff up to head back to Caribbean Beach since they were staying on another night.  And Amy had to get her stuff loaded up since she was driving back home after the park.  So it was pretty crazy.

So up at the front of the resort, there is our carready and waiting for us.  But hello, Charliewhere are mine and Nancys bags?!?!?  It took a few moments of sheer panic thinking that they put our luggage in someone elses car and they had driven off with them.  But no, they found them and we were quickly on our way to the Happiest Place.  

Since we all had different destinations after the park, we all got to MK via different methods.  Liz, Nancy and I were together.   We parked and headed to the tram.  It was clearly this drivers first day.  OMG, he was pulling away as people were still getting on and everything.  But the real issue was that  Nancy and I had a seat but Liz didntshe was going to walk in.  And of course Nancy and I werent going to leave her to do that, so we hopped off.  And OMG, something about how I jumped KILLED my calf muscle.  Seriously, I had logged 20+ miles the day before without complaint and I pull a muscle getting off the TRAM?!?  I was actually limping!  And you know, it is *still* hurting from time  to timeif I move a certain way.  Anyhow, it paid to hop off because there was TONS of room further up the tram, so all three of us got on and off we went.

As we were waiting for the monorail, Liz snapped this pic of me and Nancy and I just love it because it totally captures just how light and silly and goofy and giddy we felt.






Nancy isnt wearing her medal here because it is SO heavy that it actually hurt her neck!  Too funny.  But she did put it on once in the park.  We easily met up with everyone else (sans Paula who we sadly said good night to after Jellyrolls.  Her family was there, so she had to transition out of Team Goddess mode and into family vacation mode).  Anyway, we got LOTS of great bling pics











Im sure others have more pics like this as well.  POST THEM.

So we got some FPs and just started touring.  We only had half a day in MK on Friday, so there was lots more to do.  We hit lots of attractions
Splash was a must do since we didnt do it the first day.  And so that Nancy had another ride that she could sing on.






And of course Big Thunder.  OMG, we just LAUGHED so hard the whole ride!











We also hit Haunted Mansion and Pirates.






And of course we did Space again.  And this is where Nancy was like, Im going to sing loud on this ride, too.  And everyone else was like, Um, theres no music on this ride.  Apparently it doesnt matter to Nancy.  So it was Love in an Elevator while on Space!  Kat and I were in hysterics.

And  what would a trip to Tomorrowland be without the Carousel of Progress???  And you guessed itSINGING!  All of us.  Loud.  Off key.  And even though Kat is capable of singing ON key, I think she was even off key just because it was so much more fun that way!

Lunch was at Columbia Harbor House.  On our way, we swung by Peter Pan to get FPs because Nancy really wanted to do it before leaving.  Columbia was our only counter service meal of the entire trip.  And you know, it was only 1.50 cheaper than my meal at The Plaza, which is a table service. 

We met with Lizs family for lunch.  This was our first time to meet Nick, Lizs husband.  So we are in line to order and Liz is introducing everyone to Nick.  And she gets to me and says this is Erika and Nick just said, Oh clearly, youre Erika!  I was like, what the hell does that mean?  SO SO funny!  We headed upstairs to eat (one of the best kept secrets in MK if you ask me.  It is rarely crowded up there, so you really can relax and re-energize before heading back to park touring.  And even better when you can sit in the section that is over the walkway.  Anyhow, we are sitting a several tables pushed together12 of usand Lizs mom says to me, When we were in Maine a while back I totally would have called you to meet for drinks if I had known you were this cool.  Snarker!  HI LAR IOUS.  (Lizs parents took a trip to my area and Liz told them to call me and I would meet them but they never did, so that is what this is in reference to.)  Lunch was decent for counter service and at least they have some healthier options.  I had to wait a long time for my sandwich, so the lovely CM gave me a free chocolate chip cooking.  I told Liz that she could give it to Emily if she wanted it.  You know, the FIVE year oldwho was behaving beautifully with all adults.  But NO!  Who scams the chocolate chip cookie?  Bacon and Fish-n-Chips eating Nancy!  Again, HI LAR IOUS.

After lunch, it was back to Tomorrowland to ride the TTA.  We are ALL huge fans of TTA.






And of course since we were right there, we did Buzz.  And Kat is a total Spaceranger Spin freakshow!  OMG, she got something like 750k!  I was happy because I had like 200K.  And poor Liz was like at 20,000 and Amy--I think Amy was the  grand loser with like 3,000!











At this point, we split up because I HAD to do some shopping.  Promised the kids lots of presentsI mean, I was in Disney without them!  They would have disowned me as their mother if I returned without a boatload of stuff for them.  So some of us shopped Main St. while others (Liz and Nancy) went to do Tiki Room of all things!  Plus Jungle Cruise and Philharmagic.  Kat, Amy, and EE I think hit HM again and Im not sure what else.

So it was time for our last ride.  We had our FPs for Peter Pan.  And UGH!  It was so hard knowing that this was it.  After PP, we went to the hub to say our final goodbyes.  We all hugged and cried at the Partners Statue.  Really, really, really emotional.  Nancy, Amy, and I were leaving the park and heading home.  Liz was meeting with her family to spend more time in MK, and Kat and EE were park hopping to Epcot.  So we hugged and criedand sadly left the park.  I really cant adequately describe  the emotions of the moment.

Amy's car was at the Poly, so she hopped the monorail there.  And she had to get a farewell Dole Whip for the ride home...and MAGIC!  She got it free because she was wearing her medal!  So it was a super nice little ending for Amy and our magical trip.

Nancy and I got back to our car and even though our trip was  over, the adventures werent.  We still had lies (ahem, fairy tells) to tell at the airport.  And airport jail for Nancy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And here are just a few other random shots.  I think most of these are from Kona on our first night--






Paula--I swear, you are the most photogenic person ever.  Every single picture of you is fantastic!


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - awesome job on the trip report!  I so wanted to be with you all on Monday!  The sad part was that we were in MK as well that day and could have totally met up with you at some point. (insert pouty face here)

it was a great trip and one that I never will forget.

As for me being do photogenic you are sweet to say that.  It is not always the case.  I guess being a goddess agrees with me.... lol


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SO many things I want to say about that TR.  After the gym....


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies! I'll have to catch up on the trip reports later today when I have more time. My town is near flooding again, seeing pictures of Disney is making me dream of warmth and sun!

So I'm back on track this week after a bad week last week. I just want to share that I'm addicted to flavored apple sauce! So far pear is my favorite but country berry is a close second.

Back into my class I go, I'll catch up with things later. Have a great day all!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just patiently waiting for Nancy's comments about the TR...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Love the TR and the Pics. Thanks for sharing. 
reading it gives me motivation to get back on track so I CAN finish it next March. 


Hi All, Happy Tuesday, Still crazy at work, No workout this morning, I will do my power walk at lunch and hope for some TM time after I pick up the girls. 

I feel like I am blowing it. all the hard work to loose the first 11lbs out the window. ( I have not gained but I have not lost) I am eating like crap. My WW membership expired and I don't know if I should renew or not. With TBall I don't have time to get to the meeting in my town.



Cathie, I am sorry to hear  you are sad. Vent here. I hope things get better for you. 


Rhonda. Glad you have seen that yellow ball in the ski! Yay on new sports bar! You half if coming up fast, you will do great, you an endurance athlete!

Meg, I have never tried flavored apple sauce, I should try it

E, Glad your sister is in to take the load off

EE, Did you get a chance to go to Ed Debevics?

Lisa, Can you send me the link to your TR I could not fine it. But I am not that bright! HA HA


Kelly, Glad you love the job.

Hi, Kat, Liz, Nancy I hope you all have a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Kat - Tailgating in March!  Sweet.
> 
> AFM, DGF and I are doing great.  We've both lost some stubborn pounds recently.  This weekend we were startled by a bright object in the sky.  It stayed there for nearly 12 hours!  The next day it returned!  We are ready to declare the spring sprung.
> 
> My training is going well.  Taper is in full swing.  This week's purchase will be a new sports bra.  That may not sound like much, but a new Enell is something to celebrate!
> 
> Ronda



It's finally spring here too!  Supposed to be in the 80s later in the week.

Glad that you guys are doing well, and yay for the new purchase!  




3DisneyKids said:


> Since we all had different destinations after the park, we all got to MK via different methods.
> 
> EE and Amy and I parked at Poly, grabbed a quick bite, and took the monoral in... and managed to get to MK at almost exactly the same time as the others!
> 
> 
> Nancy isnt wearing her medal here because it is SO heavy that it actually hurt her neck!  Too funny.
> 
> I think my neck hurt after the trip as much as my legs from the race!  That medal was really heavy.
> 
> 
> Im sure others have more pics like this as well.  POST THEM.
> Hope to get a few more up later in the day, from Liz's stash if that's okay.
> 
> 
> And of course we did Space again.  And this is where Nancy was like, Im going to sing loud on this ride, too.  And everyone else was like, Um, theres no music on this ride.  Apparently it doesnt matter to Nancy.  So it was Love in an Elevator while on Space!  Kat and I were in hysterics.
> 
> This was AWESOME.  Best Space Mtn ride ever.  I was laughing so hard it HURT.
> 
> 
> Lunch was at Columbia Harbor House.  On our way, we swung by Peter Pan to get FPs because Nancy really wanted to do it before leaving.  Columbia was our only counter service meal of the entire trip.  And you know, it was only 1.50 cheaper than my meal at The Plaza, which is a table service.
> 
> I think I actually preferred Plaza to CHH.  CHH used to have better offerings, but the sandwiches are only hummus and tuna, and everything else is fried chicken or fish.
> 
> 
> This was our first time to meet Nick, Lizs husband.
> 
> All but me... I had met Nick before.  He looked rather overwhelmed at the number of us, but he's a great sport.
> 
> But NO!  Who scams the chocolate chip cookie?  Bacon and Fish-n-Chips eating Nancy!  Again, HI LAR IOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch, it was back to Tomorrowland to ride the TTA.  We are ALL huge fans of TTA.
> 
> Love the TTA.  Love.
> 
> And of course since we were right there, we did Buzz.  And Kat is a total Spaceranger Spin freakshow!  OMG, she got something like 750k!  I was happy because I had like 200K.  And poor Liz was like at 20,000 and Amy--I think Amy was the  grand loser with like 3,000!
> 
> Not really fair, since my video game freak husband has been schooling me in Buzz for a good 4 years now.
> 
> At this point, we split up because I HAD to do some shopping.  Promised the kids lots of presentsI mean, I was in Disney without them!  They would have disowned me as their mother if I returned without a boatload of stuff for them.  So some of us shopped Main St. while others (Liz and Nancy) went to do Tiki Room of all things!  Plus Jungle Cruise and Philharmagic.  Kat, Amy, and EE I think hit HM again and Im not sure what else.
> 
> Just Jungle Cruise, HM line was off the hook.
> 
> So it was time for our last ride.  We had our FPs for Peter Pan.  And UGH!  It was so hard knowing that this was it.  After PP, we went to the hub to say our final goodbyes.  We all hugged and cried at the Partners Statue.  Really, really, really emotional.  Nancy, Amy, and I were leaving the park and heading home.  Liz was meeting with her family to spend more time in MK, and Kat and EE were park hopping to Epcot.  So we hugged and criedand sadly left the park.  I really cant adequately describe  the emotions of the moment.
> 
> So emotional.  Even for unemotional me.  Such a great weekend, I think we all wanted it never to end.
> 
> Amy's car was at the Poly, so she hopped the monorail there.  And she had to get a farewell Dole Whip for the ride home...and MAGIC!  She got it free because she was wearing her medal!  So it was a super nice little ending for Amy and our magical trip.
> 
> Nancy and I got back to our car and even though our trip was  over, the adventures werent.  We still had lies (ahem, fairy tells) to tell at the airport.  And airport jail for Nancy!



EE and I walked through Epcot leisurely, got our car at BWV, and drove over to CBR.

In keeping with the weekend we got a SWEET upgrade to preferred view, Martinique with the pool only steps away, and right near the car.   We changed into suits and got a few beers, headed over to the hot tub and hung out until 8 or so.

Took the bus to DHS, rode RnR, and had dinner there, then came back to the room at about 10:30PM and crashed.   

In the morning, EE headed over to DtD to shop, and I went to see Kidani Village (since I hadn't, yet) and got sucked into a potential DVC add-on.   Then hit AK for a quick Exp Everest ride (rode it twice, love single rider), then got on the road for home.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*yeah, yeah, yeah.  Keep your pants on, would ya? 

Oh wait.  That was me.*




3DisneyKids said:


> And Nancy and I discovered that beer is really a good recovery!  I am not even joking!  Like, every time we were either sore or tired or had muscle fatigue, wed just drink a beer and start feeling MUCH better!
> 
> *Oh, so true.  We arrived Friday and hit the parks.  Saturday morning, hit the parks.  Then the Expo.  I was feeling like I had totally and completely over done it, and my legs were completely spent.  Beer & Hot Tub and I was brand new.  Like a miracle cure.  HEY - Let's formulate a "recovery diet plan". We could write a book and make tons of money *
> 
> Dinner was lovelygood beer, good company, in Epcotwhat more could we ask for!  As for the food, I just had soup and a salad and was really happy with both.  Nancy, thoughNANCY had been complaining ALL DAY because she had so much bacon at the Norway breakfast.  I never eat like this and My stomach is just not used to this much grease and Ugh, all of that fatty, greasy bacon is just sitting in my stomach like a rock.  So what does she order for dinner?  Fish and Chips!  OMG, so funny.
> 
> * So true.  I had talked to Stephen earlier in the day.  Told him all about the race, etc.  and breakfast.  When I mentioned the whole bacon/stomach thing he laughed and told me I was an idiot  (such support it's heartwarming)  So, here we are.  At Rose & Crown.  I'm perusing the menu and my eye is immediately drawn to "Fish & Chips". mmmmm What a stupid move.  It tasted so good, but the grease?   All evening I kept saying "I am SUCH and IDIOT" *
> 
> 
> Illuminations was perfect.
> 
> *yeah.  After that woman who thought she was going to stand between our table and our view finally MOVED. I thought I was going to have to throw my fish fillet at her *
> 
> But as I saidthe night was still young!  It was time forJELLYROLLS!
> 
> *ah yes.  BUT. Before we got to Jellyrolls, we made a quick stop on the Boardwalk.  That's when this random group of older ladies asked me (yes, imagine the irony of this...) ME, to take their picture.   All weekend I had been fiddling around with Becca's camera that she let me borrow.  You know the kind - virtually idiot proof.  Ah, but not AMISH proof  So anyway, these ladies hand me the camera, and they head to the railing to pose, all the while calling me to "come over here to shoot it".  That's when our lovely ERIKA starts yelling "NO! NO!  DON'T GIVE HER A CAMERA.  OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA!  DON'T LET HER TOUCH IT"  Like I was some serial camera killer or something.  The ladies were all very confused, but I took their picture and all was FINE. *
> 
> It was funnywe watched as this one couple was clearly getting ready to leave so I got ready to pounce on the table.  He got up to pay their tab and she was still at the table getting her coat and purse and stuff, so I went over and just sat with hertried explaining that I was just getting the table before someone else did and I was being super fun and friendly and joking with herand she was total b*itch.  So I just sat there and waited for her to go.  Anyway, once we had our tableit was GAME ON!
> 
> *She was so completely unimpressed with us.  She has no idea what she's missing *
> 
> 
> And I love this pic because you can tell that Nancy was loopy and singing and happy and giddy.  And Amy is likeOMG, crazy lady!  (But Amy, I will take this pic down if you want!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crazy and loopy.  I totally got that "insanely tired but having a blast" burst of energy.  Of course, I had ONE beer.  ONE.  My stomach hurt so bad from all the greasy food that there was no way I was going to risk more than one beer.*
> 
> After about an hourmaybe lessthe piano players said
> 
> Hey, this next one goes out to Team Goddess (major screaming from us)
> Yeah, they completed the Half Marathon today (more screaming)
> And do you know how they did it? .  With a little help from their friends.
> 
> And then they sang I get by with a Little Help from My Friends which was SO perfect.
> 
> *yep.  And then the beer bottle FLEW off the table all by itself (seriously.  It was suicidal I tell you.) and smashed at Liz's feet.  Did we stop singing?  Not on your life.  I screamed (a maniacal laughing scream ) and the piano player who wasn't singing looked over and mouthed "what happened?"  I held up my beer bottle and pretended to drop it - pointing out the smashed glass on the floor.  Within seconds, he had summoned a bar worker who swept up the mess before the song was done.  Impressive.*
> 
> We called it a night at about 1:30 or so.  So yes, it was a 22 hour daywith just about the same number of miles logged.



*Those were some really good times. *



3DisneyKids said:


> And case you are wondering what our shirts said (some of us had them in black and some in white, but they all said the same thing):
> 
> 13.1 Miles
> 11 Countries
> 8 Friends
> 1 Week-end
> 
> and on the back
> 
> 2010 Princess Half
> Half Marathon...Half Drinking
> 
> Liz designed them for us and I have already worm mine 2 or 3 times here at home!



*I've worn mine too.  Always get comments. *



3DisneyKids said:


> And here are just a few other random shots.



* Emily's dress left sparkly glitter stuff all over Erika's backside.  Her tush was decorated like a disco ball.  Freakin' hilarious.  Really.  The more she tried to brush off the glitter, the more it seemed to multiply.  She was just so proud of her a$$ that she had to draw attention to it *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So up at the front of the resort, there is our carready and waiting for us.  But hello, Charliewhere are mine and Nancys bags?!?!?  It took a few moments of sheer panic thinking that they put our luggage in someone elses car and they had driven off with them.  But no, they found them and we were quickly on our way to the Happiest Place.
> 
> *THAT was something I'd never experienced before!  They had us IN the bell services luggage storage area looking for our luggage.  We found Liz's that was on the "resort delivery" cart, we found E's owners locker which was being returned...but ours seemed to have vanished. I don't know where they finally found it - I had gone out to talk to the "airport transfer" guy to see if it was down there! All part of our odd airport karma of the weekend!*
> 
> Anyhow, it paid to hop off because there was TONS of room further up the tram, so all three of us got on and off we went.
> 
> * We totally jumped off the "soon to be moving at any moment" tram, then jumped back on up at the front.  What was WRONG with all those people in line?  Why didn't they just go up a car or two and fill in all the spaces?  duh!  Anyway, worked out great for us!*
> 
> As we were waiting for the monorail, Liz snapped this pic of me and Nancy and I just love it because it totally captures just how light and silly and goofy and giddy we felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH - we so asked about riding in the front of the monorail.  That would have totally been the icing on the cake of this trip.  But, the nice CM that we spoke with us explained that OSHA had "strongly encouraged" Disney to discontinue that practice after the last monorail accident.  Smart move on their part I suppose, but sure would have been fun!*
> 
> And of course we did Space again.  And this is where Nancy was like, Im going to sing loud on this ride, too.  And everyone else was like, Um, theres no music on this ride.  Apparently it doesnt matter to Nancy.  So it was Love in an Elevator while on Space!  Kat and I were in hysterics.
> 
> *Did you hear me yell "ROCK ME STEPHEN" just before I started singing?  That was the best ride EVER.*
> 
> 
> And  what would a trip to Tomorrowland be without the Carousel of Progress???  And you guessed itSINGING!  All of us.  Loud.  Off key.  And even though Kat is capable of singing ON key, I think she was even off key just because it was so much more fun that way!
> 
> *the people next to me thought we were crazy *
> 
> Lunch was at Columbia Harbor House.  On our way, we swung by Peter Pan to get FPs because Nancy really wanted to do it before leaving.
> 
> *(notice how much of this trip was about ME )*
> 
> I had to wait a long time for my sandwich, so the lovely CM gave me a free chocolate chip cooking.  I told Liz that she could give it to Emily if she wanted it.  You know, the FIVE year oldwho was behaving beautifully with all adults.  But NO!  Who scams the chocolate chip cookie?  Bacon and Fish-n-Chips eating Nancy!  Again, HI LAR IOUS.
> 
> *yes.  I stole her cookie.  And if you recall from the day 1 installment when we ate at the Plaza, I ate her french fries.  This, my friends, is why SHE is losing weight and I am not! *
> 
> And of course since we were right there, we did Buzz.  And Kat is a total Spaceranger Spin freakshow!
> 
> *WORD!*
> 
> 
> So some of us shopped Main St. while others (Liz and Nancy) went to do Tiki Room of all things!!



*
hey. don't be hatin' on the Tiki Room.  It was another opportunity to sing.  The only big singing opportunity I missed was Small World*


----------



## cathie1327

Thanks for the love and support everyone. I really, truly, appreciate it.

We talked last night...well mostly he talked, I cried and yelled and cried and screamed and then cried some more. I don't remember if I had told you guys this before, but we broke up before, right before my 19th birthday, then after about 4 months realized we just didn't want to live without each other. This time....is so much worse. I never thought anything could hurt worse than that time, but it does. We aren't really even broken up, but just the possibility is ripping me apart.

He says that his feelings have just diminished recently, he couldn't pinpoint an exact time frame, but thinking it's within the last couple of weeks....said he loves me but he's not IN LOVE with me, but he was pretty broken up as well, and said he doesn't want us to break up and wants to figure things out. I, of course, am all for it, since this couldn't be farther from what I want. I told him I don't think feelings just _disappear and that there has to be something going on that happened to make this happen. You aren't crazy for someone one minute and not in love with them the next. I think things have just gotten stale, and while we both understand that you won't be crazy in love every minute of your relationship, not being in love is a problem obviously, and there needs to be some really up moments as well as some  down moments.

We both agreed we need to try to capture that "magic" that made us fall in love in the first place...spend more quality time together (not just in front of the tv all the time), and really focus on each other and our relationship. I'm really just not sure how on earth to go about this. I never ever thought we'd be at this point. I haven't eaten since 3 pm yesterday....okay I ate 6 tortilla chips last night... and threw them all up. My stomach is just a mess. I have a really hard time eating when I'm so upset. It makes me whole body go shaky everytime I repeat the words he said to me in my head "I love you but I'm not IN love you with you.....the feelings have been fading." 

It's just all so hard and confusing and really hard to wrap my mind around right now....that MY CARLOS....may not want me anymore....On one hand I don't want to keep someone around who doesn't love me...on the other hand I can't stand the thought of walking down the aisle one day to a face other than his...without him in the picture my whole future just goes blank. I don't want life without him. I just want my Carlos back 

Anyway...you guys asked for it....so there it is. I'm taking my lunch break at work and am going to try to nibble on some apples or something......

OH and did I mention it was that time of the month? Yeah.......that is DEFINITELY not helping. UGH

Have a great day ladies, and thanks for letting me vent._


----------



## cathie1327

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> hey. don't be hatin' on the Tiki Room.  It was another opportunity to sing.  The only big singing opportunity I missed was Small World*



Tiki Room rocks....but the one at Disneyland is SO much better than Disneyworld lol.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Cathie, So sorry you are having a hard time with DB. No matter what the outcome is. You ARE STRONGER than you think. We are here for you. I hope things get better soon.

Nancy, 
I was laughing so hard are you "comments" to E's TR. Thanks!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, have so many comments about Nancy's comments, but sadly, I must feed the family.  They're funny that way...


----------



## adsrtw

I have so many comments.   My power cord is cooling, so I will be back in a bit.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, have so many comments about Nancy's comments, but sadly, I must feed the family.  They're funny that way...



*Dang family.  Didn't you just feed them LAST night?  <sheesh> *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I KNOW!    And now I am working.  *sigh*


----------



## adsrtw

I'm on the dino-puter (not my laptop or phone, yuk).  

I loved Space Mountain especially with Nancy singing, lol.  CBR was awesome.  I hope to be half as lucky next time.  Seriously, every other key is working. Had the best time ever!

Back for more if my laptop cord starts working.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cathie1327 said:


> :It's just all so hard and confusing and really hard to wrap my mind around right now....



Cathie, dear Cathie. I wish that I had some sage advice for you right now.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I'm on the dino-puter (not my laptop or phone, yuk).



hahaha. Just had a flash of Flintstones!

yabba dabba doo!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG!!!  OMG, OMG, OMG.

<breathing now>

Watching BL.  They just showed a guy who weighed 670 some-odd pounds, and saw an episode of BL 2 years ago and on his own lost 418 pounds.  WOWZA!


----------



## adsrtw

Ah, posting from my phone.  I think Bam Bam needs to fix it, lol.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> OMG!!!  OMG, OMG, OMG.
> 
> <breathing now>
> 
> Watching BL.  They just showed a guy who weighed 670 some-odd pounds, and saw an episode of BL 2 years ago and on his own lost 418 pounds.  WOWZA!




WOW!  I am recording it!  I'll keep my eyes out for that!  AH-mazing!  Love stories like that.  I hope I'll have time to watch the episode tonight.  Because there will be no time tomorrow.  I'll have to put it off till Thursday and that will suck.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - My TR is here.  DVC-Mousellaneous.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2424930

Go over at your own risk.  It's getting crazy over there.  

Nancy visited.  

I haven't even posted today.  Swamped and it really wiped me out yesterday.  I was emotional over someting else and well - long story.  It's become one crazy TR.


----------



## HockeyKat

It's an awesome trip report.


Cathie, I forgot to comment earlier.  Crazy day here!  So sorry about you and Carlos.   Please feel free to come and vent here.   


I feel overwhelmed this week and not sure why.   Back on the wagon, at least.


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan - So sorry it's taken me so long to get my a$$ back over here.  I was and am so WOWed by you.  Thank you for taking in my emotional rant.  ANd congratulations on the new clothes and sizes.

Paula - Are you okay?  I'm just getting this vibe.  No reason - just getting one.  

Nancy -   Thank you for coming over to my TR today.  I got home late but didn't even want to visit - I was emotionally spent from yesterday.  It's like I'm so effed.  If I say too little I don't read as looking for a guy.  @@@ And this will be coming off soon but there's someone over there that is very interesting@@@@ and now he probably thinks I've the strangest woman.  I can't win. 

Don't paste my words about the interesting person - I so have to remove that.  

Kat - Thank you as well for popping in over there.  It really helps.  I feel ridiculously unsafe sometimes - I know insane - but the truth.  And you coming over really has changed that feeling.  

Erika - Get you a$$ over to my TR.    Yesterday I was praying that you would take care of a few issues.    I was exhausted.  

AND TODAY!!!!!  My therapist LOVED you.    I'm sorry - I should have asked but I was so WOWed by your post about PILs - no I didn't just call your MIL a pill.  Trying to do parents.  It just naturally came out.    Just WOWed. Good for you.  I brought it up because I just said two weeks ago there that I had no idea that LOVE didn't mean that those who love you don't always have your best interests above theirs.  I thought LOVE meant that you were cleared to not have to "fight" for important issues when they might not be good for the other. (I know you didn't fight with JEff - I'm talking about me - and I have no problems fighting.  I just shut down when my wants don't serve the other well. Like that's the end of it for me.  ) I'm just learning that everyone has to put down STRONG STRONG boundaries.  LOVE isn't a free hall pass.  And you just said "ah ah" when the time comes for Jeff and bro to get to where they need to be.  I thought letting it go BUT being clear what is not going to happen was so - sighing - so flippin' beautiful.  Hard decisions for them but you showed your boundaries for you.  My therapist is so not a statement maker and you almost made her jump for joy - for women.  

 Amiee.    I haven't caught up here.  And I loved your pictures.  But can't wait to finish my TR so that I can sit down and enjoy yours and then Erika's.  Thank you for making my days over there bright by popping over.  

Ronda - hi!  RONDA!!!  How did the MP3 go?    I'm thinking that I annoy the he!! out of you in general.  Yes?  


Cathie.    I'm not going to say any more than I can literally feel your pain.  Like it's jumping off the page.  I'm so sorry.  I know there are no words to lessen it right now when you are darn well sitting in the middle of stomach wrenching awful pain.  

Can't wait to talk about your TRs.  Can't wait.  Will do as soon as I finish  mine. That should be by Thursday. 

Kelly!  Kelly love your life right now.  Just love it.  



I already talked to JO.  But I'm so sorry if I forgetting someone.  

Where is swan neck these days?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I feel overwhelmed this week and not sure why.   *Back on the wagon, at* *least.*



 

Good for you on the bold.

Jean's favourite thing to say over the years is "this too shall pass" - which I find highly annoying so I have no idea why I'm sharing this with you.  Usually I want to whip a heavy object at her.

But Kat - this too shall pass.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - I am doing eh these days.  Dealing with a lot of crap from all fronts (work, home, odyssey folks and the dating world) so in general I am simply overwhelmed right now.  Trying to keep things in perspective but I am not in my normal happy place at all right now.  It is getting better as things start to work themselves out so all is not lost.  Thanks for asking...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Trying to keep things in perspective but I am not in my normal happy place at all right now.



Sorry to hear that Paula.

I too am not in my "happy place" either.  Unlike Kat, I am OFF the wagon.  Just haven't seemed to be able to get my sh!t together since we returned from the Princess. Workouts have been becoming more regular (yay!) but the FOOD  Yesterday I ate several fist fulls of Fritos.  And brownies (omg the brownies.  My recipe starts with a full pound of butter, so you know they can't be healthy).  And WHITE PASTA  How I ever managed to run out of whole grain pasta is beyond me.

Time to pick my self up, dust myself off and hit the trail again. I can do this, right?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!

Sounds like a lot of us are in a funk!  For me, it's just this freaking weather!  OMG, I really get Seasonal Affective Disorder when I don't see the sun for days on end like this.  Fortunately, tomorrow should be nice.

Lisa--thanks!    But you know KNOW that everything I know about boundaries and love and life is from my mom, right?  And on the PIL front--well, I have said what I can say and I am at peace with it.  They are pretty much choosing not to listen to me and that's fine.  I understand why--I mean, it is HARD to look at this and see it.  So I feel like I have done all that I can do and I am moving on.  I have enough other stuff to deal with!

And as for your TR, dear Lisa, I AM over there!  Didn't you see me post a few days back?  I have been reading, jut haven't been commenting--because (in case you haven't noticed) I have a tendency to take over.    And it is YOUR thread and I don't want to monopolize over there.  

Paula and Kat--hang in there!  Just remember that funks are temporary.  Your lifestyle change is not.  You'll get back in the groove.

Nancy--do we have to call Erin???

As for me--things are fine, just somewhat chaotic.  Jeff leaves tomorrow, so he is home today packing and planning and getting ready to go.  My sister is in town, so while that is wonderful, it also just throws one more person into the mix and adds to the chaos. I am trying to plan this California trip and failing miserably.  And on top of all of that, I am going to the accountant to do our taxes tomorrow!  Yes, I put it off this year.  Those who are relatively new here don't realize what this means for me.  Seriously, without exaggeration, taxes are the most stressful thing for me.  We always owe.  And usually we owe huge.  We have tons of tax shelters and write-offs and all of that.  And we have an accountant and a financial planner, both of whom manage a lot of stuff for us to minimize the impact.  But still, it is always bad and always just makes me ill.  Hopefully by tomorrow night it will all be over and done with and I can breathe.  And have wine.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Good Morning! 
I haven't really been lost, just life getting in the way. I was talking to myself on the way to work this morning about taking time for myself. I've been doing things for others and not getting my stuff done. Eating has been great, can't wait to weigh in  at WW tomorrow night. Should be a good one. But I can't get myself to the gym or even find the time to just go for a walk and it has been gorgeous here for the last few days. Need to set my priorities staight. 
Goal for today is to just walk this afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sunny, I have issues finding time to workout, so I have resorted to at least a 1 mile walk on my break at work, it takes about 15mins. Just enough to get the heart pumping, but not sweaty. 

Kat, Paul So sorry you are in a funk, I hear you on  being overwhelemed. I am the Queen of that. I hope things get better soon. 

Nancy,  OMG the eating, Whats the deal. Why can't we just not need to eat chips and sweets? Made brownies on Sunday but it was a box mix and I used apple sauce instead of oil and it tasted good. (my 14 year old niece told me about )


E, hope taxes go ok for you. What ever happened to Jeff taking the job offer to not have to go Asia?

So Yesterday I only got my mile in at work. By the time I got the girls home, made dinner and bath I could not do anything else, but story time.

TODAY!! I got on that DREADMILL, (E, I so so know why you call it that now)
It was the worst 15 mins ever. I just did a mile, but I could not stand it. Not that I was tired but it was just being on the TM. UGG I also did about 7 min on the elliptical before the TM this morning. 

Gonna be in the 70's today, but have a dinner date with my girls for them to meet Sponge Bob and Dora!! Don't know what time we will get home but I hope for a walk at least.

Lisa, I have been to you TR I'm on page 4. Your Pics are Wonderfull!!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Good for you on the bold.
> 
> Jean's favourite thing to say over the years is "this too shall pass" - which I find highly annoying so I have no idea why I'm sharing this with you.  Usually I want to whip a heavy object at her.
> 
> But Kat - this too shall pass.



HAHAHA!!  Whip a heavy object.  I practically laughed out loud at my desk on that one!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Sorry to hear that Paula.
> 
> I too am not in my "happy place" either.  Unlike Kat, I am OFF the wagon.  Just haven't seemed to be able to get my sh!t together since we returned from the Princess. Workouts have been becoming more regular (yay!) but the FOOD  Yesterday I ate several fist fulls of Fritos.  And brownies (omg the brownies.  My recipe starts with a full pound of butter, so you know they can't be healthy).  And WHITE PASTA  How I ever managed to run out of whole grain pasta is beyond me.
> 
> Time to pick my self up, dust myself off and hit the trail again. I can do this, right?



I was OFF with you over the weekend.  Tailgating Saturday into big blue cheeseburger and fries at lunch Sunday, then finishing up the tailgating food on Sunday night.   Oh, and did I mention the beer??

We can do this.  I was back down to 189 this morning, and I am vowing to make April a better month than March.   I lost 4 or so lbs in March, at least I didn't gain, right?  ( right??   )



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> .
> 
> Nancy,  OMG the eating, Whats the deal. Why can't we just not need to eat chips and sweets? Made brownies on Sunday but it was a box mix and I used apple sauce instead of oil and it tasted good. (my 14 year old niece told me about )
> 
> ...
> 
> So Yesterday I only got my mile in at work. By the time I got the girls home, made dinner and bath I could not do anything else, but story time.
> 
> TODAY!! I got on that DREADMILL, (E, I so so know why you call it that now)
> It was the worst 15 mins ever. I just did a mile, but I could not stand it. Not that I was tired but it was just being on the TM. UGG I also did about 7 min on the elliptical before the TM this morning.
> 
> Gonna be in the 70's today, but have a dinner date with my girls for them to meet Sponge Bob and Dora!! Don't know what time we will get home but I hope for a walk at least.
> 
> Lisa, I have been to you TR I'm on page 4. Your Pics are Wonderfull!!



I have done that before with the apple sauce... comes out really well.   D and I used to do cupcakes with devils food mix made with applesauce, then put a dollop of no sugar added cherries in the middle of each cupcake before baking.  That way you have a defined portion size (I think it was less than 100 cals per cupcake), and we would add some canned whipped light cream on top before eating.  

Dreadmill.  I haven't been able to run at all because my calf is still bothering me.  I think I pulled a muscle on the inside of my left leg.   I thought it was shin splints but it seems too localized in muscle for that.   Been doing the elliptical instead, since that doesn't hurt.  



Lastly, I found out my two new friends (well, they are my new friends, hope I am theirs!!)  from the weekend, from the childfree DIS thread, are relocating here!  He got the job through my recruiter contact, and they should both be here by summertime.    I have such trouble finding local women who are around my age and in the tech market, and esp with no children, so I am really excited!  

77 as a high today, and sunny!!  Yay, spring is here!!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa - I am doing eh these days.  Dealing with a lot of crap from all fronts (work, home, odyssey folks and the dating world) so in general I am simply overwhelmed right now.  Trying to keep things in perspective but I am not in my normal happy place at all right now.  It is getting better as things start to work themselves out so all is not lost.  Thanks for asking...



Oh Paula.    I could feel it.  Here's to a break from it all.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Sorry to hear that Paula.
> 
> I too am not in my "happy place" either.  Unlike Kat, I am OFF the wagon.  Just haven't seemed to be able to get my sh!t together since we returned from the Princess. Workouts have been becoming more regular (yay!) but the FOOD  Yesterday I ate several fist fulls of Fritos.  And brownies (omg the brownies.  My recipe starts with a full pound of butter, so you know they can't be healthy).  And WHITE PASTA  How I ever managed to run out of whole grain pasta is beyond me.
> 
> Time to pick my self up, dust myself off and hit the trail again. I can do this, right?



So if you could say anything without any thinking - what do you think this is?  

Here's to this passing as well.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us are in a funk!  For me, it's just this freaking weather!  OMG, I really get Seasonal Affective Disorder when I don't see the sun for days on end like this.  Fortunately, tomorrow should be nice.
> 
> Lisa--thanks!    But you know KNOW that everything I know about boundaries and love and life is from my mom, right?  And on the PIL front--well, I have said what I can say and I am at peace with it.  They are pretty much choosing not to listen to me and that's fine.  I understand why--I mean, it is HARD to look at this and see it.  So I feel like I have done all that I can do and I am moving on.  I have enough other stuff to deal with!
> 
> And as for your TR, dear Lisa, I AM over there!  Didn't you see me post a few days back?  I have been reading, jut haven't been commenting--because (in case you haven't noticed) I have a tendency to take over.    And it is YOUR thread and I don't want to monopolize over there.
> 
> Paula and Kat--hang in there!  Just remember that funks are temporary.  Your lifestyle change is not.  You'll get back in the groove.
> 
> Nancy--do we have to call Erin???
> 
> As for me--things are fine, just somewhat chaotic.  Jeff leaves tomorrow, so he is home today packing and planning and getting ready to go.  My sister is in town, so while that is wonderful, it also just throws one more person into the mix and adds to the chaos. I am trying to plan this California trip and failing miserably.  And on top of all of that, I am going to the accountant to do our taxes tomorrow!  Yes, I put it off this year.  Those who are relatively new here don't realize what this means for me.  Seriously, without exaggeration, taxes are the most stressful thing for me.  We always owe.  And usually we owe huge.  We have tons of tax shelters and write-offs and all of that.  And we have an accountant and a financial planner, both of whom manage a lot of stuff for us to minimize the impact.  But still, it is always bad and always just makes me ill.  Hopefully by tomorrow night it will all be over and done with and I can breathe.  And have wine.



Ok, first - your mother - can she just not just give seminars?    Can't she?  

YOU - Erika, I didn't mean you have never been over to my TR.  Or even that you didn't post.  

I meant Monday I felt like I NEEDED you.  That's what I meant.  As in "if only Erika could deal with some of this - she would give me clarity".  I was melting and I needed someone to guide me.  That's all.  

Jeff - loads of compassion for Jeff and his family.  It's so HARD.  People go through so many emotions.  

You on that - I love that you're leaving it now.  But as I said love HOW you left it.  

Taxes - I'm so sorry.  Maybe when it gets really bad you can say "hey!  This is because Jeff and I are SO FRIGGIN' SUCCESSFUl in life!!!!  So use that and take a short smile break.

Not trying to make light of it but I'm so sorry it brings so much stress for you.  



SunnyB1066 said:


> Good Morning!
> I haven't really been lost, just life getting in the way. I was talking to myself on the way to work this morning about taking time for myself. I've been doing things for others and not getting my stuff done. Eating has been great, can't wait to weigh in  at WW tomorrow night. Should be a good one. But I can't get myself to the gym or even find the time to just go for a walk and it has been gorgeous here for the last few days. Need to set my priorities staight.
> Goal for today is to just walk this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!



Hi Sunny,  So smart to just add a starting goal for the day.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Sunny, I have issues finding time to workout, so I have resorted to at least a 1 mile walk on my break at work, it takes about 15mins. Just enough to get the heart pumping, but not sweaty.
> 
> Kat, Paul So sorry you are in a funk, I hear you on  being overwhelemed. I am the Queen of that. I hope things get better soon.
> 
> Nancy,  OMG the eating, Whats the deal. Why can't we just not need to eat chips and sweets? Made brownies on Sunday but it was a box mix and I used apple sauce instead of oil and it tasted good. (my 14 year old niece told me about )
> 
> 
> E, hope taxes go ok for you. What ever happened to Jeff taking the job offer to not have to go Asia?
> 
> So Yesterday I only got my mile in at work. By the time I got the girls home, made dinner and bath I could not do anything else, but story time.
> 
> TODAY!! I got on that DREADMILL, (E, I so so know why you call it that now)
> It was the worst 15 mins ever. I just did a mile, but I could not stand it. Not that I was tired but it was just being on the TM. UGG I also did about 7 min on the elliptical before the TM this morning.
> 
> Gonna be in the 70's today, but have a dinner date with my girls for them to meet Sponge Bob and Dora!! Don't know what time we will get home but I hope for a walk at least.
> 
> Lisa, I have been to you TR I'm on page 4. Your Pics are Wonderfull!!



Hi Jo!  We're getting 75 this weekend too.  I guess we are all going to have a glorious weekend.  It usually hits most of our areas when there is some huge weather change.  



HockeyKat said:


> HAHAHA!!  Whip a heavy object.  I practically laughed out loud at my desk on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> I was OFF with you over the weekend.  Tailgating Saturday into big blue cheeseburger and fries at lunch Sunday, then finishing up the tailgating food on Sunday night.   Oh, and did I mention the beer??
> 
> We can do this.  I was back down to 189 this morning, and I am vowing to make April a better month than March.   I lost 4 or so lbs in March, at least I didn't gain, right?  ( right??   )
> 
> 
> 
> I have done that before with the apple sauce... comes out really well.   D and I used to do cupcakes with devils food mix made with applesauce, then put a dollop of no sugar added cherries in the middle of each cupcake before baking.  That way you have a defined portion size (I think it was less than 100 cals per cupcake), and we would add some canned whipped light cream on top before eating.
> 
> Dreadmill.  I haven't been able to run at all because my calf is still bothering me.  I think I pulled a muscle on the inside of my left leg.   I thought it was shin splints but it seems too localized in muscle for that.   Been doing the elliptical instead, since that doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I found out my two new friends (well, they are my new friends, hope I am theirs!!)  from the weekend, from the childfree DIS thread, are relocating here!  He got the job through my recruiter contact, and they should both be here by summertime.    I have such trouble finding local women who are around my age and in the tech market, and esp with no children, so I am really excited!
> 
> 77 as a high today, and sunny!!  Yay, spring is here!!



OMG.  I was just coming on here to talk to you about your friends Kat.  How happy I am for you to have them coming.  And another update.  NICE.  

The four pounds are fantastic Kat!  

Glad I gave you a laugh at work.


----------



## lisaviolet

So no words that I find someone very interesting on my TR?  

You know that almost killed me to leave that in.    Cutie would be rollin' at this point - like what did she say AND she left it in!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I was afraid to mention it!  Ha!  Thought it might make you run screaming! (Or editing...)

Lots to say--want to comment to everyone.  Still can't.  Tonight maybe.  Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## HockeyKat

I noticed!!  Wasn't sure you wanted us to comment, or to leave it and let you delete.  

Btw, I completely got what you meant about safe. Completely.  This year is about pushing out of safe, for me...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Back from my morning rounds .  I did 5 miles this morning at the gym.  I kept with the walk/run intervals much like I did during the marthon training.  I'm still fighting the sinus congestion, which is annoying the crap outta me.  Not enough to be *sick* (thankfully!) but enough to be *not quite right* (zip it, Erika )

Then I went to Target.  *LISA! *I couldn't help but think of you when I was at Target.  There was this little boy, about 3 years old, shopping with his mom.  He was busy amusing himself, jabbering away, being completely adorable. (um, sorry, that's not what made me think of you )  So, he's playing whatever little game he's made up for himself, and over and over he gleefully declares red-DEE  It was priceless!

*Sunny* - Good luck at WW!

*Jo* -a mile a work is better than no miles at all, right? You guys with the nice weather.  <hmpf>  We'll get it eventually I suppose.  I think this weekend is supposed to be nice here - after the horrific rains of the past 2 days we NEED the sun. Bigtime.

*E* - taxes tomorrow?  I'll be praying for you!!!

*Paula* - are you still in the weeds at work? Did you have Family dinner last night?  Any chance of getting the bike out this weekend?






HockeyKat said:


> HAHAHA!!  Whip a heavy object.  I practically laughed out loud at my desk on that one!
> 
> *Me too.  Can't you just picture it? *
> 
> Oh, and did I mention the beer??
> 
> **that* was a given *
> 
> We can do this.  I was back down to 189 this morning, and I am vowing to make April a better month than March.   I lost 4 or so lbs in March, at least I didn't gain, right?  ( right??   )



*Yes. April.  Starts tomorrow. hmmm.  I need to come up with a personal goal/challenge for the month of April.*



lisaviolet said:


> So no words ....



*Oh, I have words.  Lord knows I have words.  Where shall I start? *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> I can do this, right?


*
Um, hello...you are a GODDESS!  Word.
*



SunnyB1066 said:


> Good Morning!
> I haven't really been lost, just life getting in the way. I was talking to myself on the way to work this morning about taking time for myself. I've been doing things for others and not getting my stuff done. Eating has been great, can't wait to weigh in  at WW tomorrow night. Should be a good one. But I can't get myself to the gym or even find the time to just go for a walk and it has been gorgeous here for the last few days. Need to set my priorities staight.
> Goal for today is to just walk this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


*
Awesome, Sunny!  Can't wait to hear about WW!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, hope taxes go ok for you. What ever happened to Jeff taking the job offer to not have to go Asia?



*He actually DID take the job that has him spending less time in Asia.  Believe it or not, this IS less time.  *



HockeyKat said:


> We can do this.  I was back down to 189 this morning, and I am vowing to make April a better month than March.   I lost 4 or so lbs in March, at least I didn't gain, right?  ( right??   )


*
180s.  Go Kat!  This is GOOD.  And remember, it is healthier to lose more slowly.
*



lisaviolet said:


> Ok, first - your mother - can she just not just give seminars?    Can't she?
> 
> 
> Taxes - I'm so sorry.  Maybe when it gets really bad you can say "hey!  This is because Jeff and I are SO FRIGGIN' SUCCESSFUl in life!!!!  So use that and take a short smile break.
> 
> Not trying to make light of it but I'm so sorry it brings so much stress for you.


I know, she is amazing, for sure.

And the tax thing.  Actually, I DO try to do exactly as you say.  Like, we owe money because at least we are EARNING money, which is a lot more than lots of folks can say these days, right?  So truly, I try to be grateful.  And you know, I wouldn't have a problem owing if I felt it was somehow "fair."  Like, ok, I earned this amount so I owe a certain amount.   But what BURNS me every year is people who freaking play the system.  Kat knows what I am talking about.  I can't stand that there are loopholes and all sorts of breaks for people who CHOOSE not to work.  I am not talking about folks who were legitimately laid off or something.  But those who play the system and figure out how much they have to earn (or how little as the case may be) in order to get a HUGE refund--and then take that refund and go to Disney or whatever.  Like, get a freaking job and contribute to society.  Ugh!

Ok, enough ranting.  Off to meet my sister and take the kids to the movies.  (Half day for them today.)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I so so know what you are saying, 

DH has a friend that the wife has had their house almost to foreclosure twice.(her DH don't know that)
She watch's kids in her house, (lots of them) and does not claim any of it. she brags about how much money they make, her DH, makes just enough so that they qualify for the Earned Income Credit. She got back $6000.00 something. so she says. 

What do they do with that money, they went to the mall.Saturday night,  Her DH was wearing $100.00 jeans, $50.00 shirt and who knows how much his shoes cost. 


That just burns my a@@ too. Cuz here we are trying to still recover from DH being laid off for 9 months, but I pay my bills. I pay my taxes. and she get more than 6k..

Ok rant over!


----------



## cathie1327

Hi everyone....

Just wanted to say thanks for the support...

I am eating again (finally) today, though it hasn't been much. I guess that's the good thing about not being able to eat when I'm upset, because I can't even eat junk. So The bag of Hershey's kisses is still at the store...I never bought it lol 

Things are...still up in the air. He says that he does believe we can fix this and that he just did a poor job of relaying that fact. I say I'm not sure. I want to fix this. I do. But I also want to feel things FROM him again....and I'm terrified those things will never come back.

I'm planning a date for us on Saturday after my art class...not sure what exactly we'll be doing yet, but hoping to do something interactive that allows us to still focus on each other, like the museum...still working on that part. Any suggestions?

I haven't weighed myself in two weeks. I am afraid to lol. Tomorrow it is out of the pit of pity and back onto the wagon, though. Just working on brushing myself off today.

Hope everyone's having a fabulous day


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika!  Either stress clouds your brain, I suck at communicating OR it's a full moon.

No, no, no.

I didn't mean b/c you make good $$$ you pay - yes but that wasn't really the main point. AND I didn't mean a thing about being grateful.  Nope.  

Of course - the system sucks and you shouldn't be paying that much.

I mean - when the frustration of the moment comes - which it SHOULD. It is frustrating.   Just smile  that those chidren have parents that are so smart and so driven and so focused and SO SUCCESSFUL.  Bask in that for a second to lighten the lack of it being fair - counteract it. 

Like a "LOOK AT US"  "AREN"T WE SO SPECTACULAR!!!" moment.   And then by all means go back into how frustrated you are.  Because it so doesn't work in a fair manner.

Our lovely government.  Well, he made this HUGE announcement about three years ago that they were putting money into tax credits for families.  Everyone rejoiced.  Me too.  That's wonderful.  They should/need a break.

Then I did our taxes as I do every year.  THEY didn't PUT ANY MONEY in anywhere.  They took it from those who don't have children and gave it to those who do.  Big time.  (I'm not against families with children getting more - just how it was done ) I couldn't believe the changes in my calculations.  Sneaky buggers. And I would hate for tax time to be one more reminder to woman who SO want children but can't to feel like sh!t.  

Maybe most didn't even notice.  I hope.


----------



## adsrtw

Hi everybody.  Work drama, so replies will happen tonight.  Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> I was afraid to mention it!  Ha!  Thought it might make you run screaming! (Or editing...)
> .



Kat and Erika and Nancy.  

Too funny.  Look at me!    It's still there.  Look at me go.  



HockeyKat said:


> Btw, I completely got what you meant about safe. Completely.  This year is about pushing out of safe, for me...



Aw thanks Kat.  Thanks for getting that.  

Yes this is your year.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Back from my morning rounds .  I did 5 miles this morning at the gym.  I kept with the walk/run intervals much like I did during the marthon training.  I'm still fighting the sinus congestion, which is annoying the crap outta me.  Not enough to be *sick* (thankfully!) but enough to be *not quite right* (zip it, Erika )
> 
> Then I went to Target.  *LISA! *I couldn't help but think of you when I was at Target.  There was this little boy, about 3 years old, shopping with his mom.  He was busy amusing himself, jabbering away, being completely adorable. (um, sorry, that's not what made me think of you )  So, he's playing whatever little game he's made up for himself, and over and over he gleefully declares red-DEE  It was priceless!
> 
> *Sunny* - Good luck at WW!
> 
> *Jo* -a mile a work is better than no miles at all, right? You guys with the nice weather.  <hmpf>  We'll get it eventually I suppose.  I think this weekend is supposed to be nice here - after the horrific rains of the past 2 days we NEED the sun. Bigtime.
> 
> *E* - taxes tomorrow?  I'll be praying for you!!!
> 
> *Paula* - are you still in the weeds at work? Did you have Family dinner last night?  Any chance of getting the bike out this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes. April.  Starts tomorrow. hmmm.  I need to come up with a personal goal/challenge for the month of April.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, I have words.  Lord knows I have words.  Where shall I start? *



Yes, Lord knows you have words.   

Fear is building for me as I speak.  

Too funny on the RED-DEE.  Love him.  

*Cathie - *  Big  to you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi Amiee.   

Here's to the lessening of drama.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I just wanted to say your awesome!


----------



## Ronda93

Okay, now I'm going to do taxes.  This weekend.  Really.  I hope for a refund big enough for a nite at Riverside!

Lisa - the used iPod was a hit.  Some day my cast offs will not be worthy, but she is tickled with it.  She also gets to score major sharing points when she lets her brother listen to it.  

We are basking in 70, check that, 81* temps.  Wow.  The yard is greening up.  I'll mow on Friday (holiday dance for Ronda).  My taper is going great.  New printer arrived today!  

My morning runs can start from home or work.  It depends on how long/short it is.  Too short and there's a scheduling conflict in the master bathroom.  Yesterday was run from work.  Goes like this.  Dressed to run.  Pull up to garage door.  Scan water bottle, wait for gate to roll up.  Park fast and run for the gate before it can close.  Use foot to break beam thingy and make the door go back up.  

While on the trail Tuesday morning I got passed by some guys I work with.  All are speedy runners.  I've been seeing them out there over the last year.  It's nice to see and be seen.  This day they alsoo passed me on the way back in.  My first two miles had been right around 12:00.  The third one felt great.  It was a little down hill.  I glanced at my watch a couple of times and saw my pace around 10:30.  I was on a 3/1 interval.  I started thinking I might break 11:00.  It would be the first time.

The third mile was 11:35.  Dang.  Really miscalculated that.  Then they caught me with about half a mile to go.  Harold, whose legs end around my armpits, slowed to chat with me about St Louis and driving home the day of a race.  My watch is beeping to walk, but I kept going.  I am pleasantly surprised that I can form words.  Wait at the light, down into the park.  Around the corner and beep - 10:58.  First sub eleven mile ever.  Thanks Harold.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Around the corner and beep - 10:58.  First sub eleven mile ever.  Thanks Harold.



 Nice job Ronda!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm a bad goddess.  I'm not ignoring, just no time to respond to everybody and my laptop is dead for the most part.  I'm sorry guys.  The world at work has been turned upside down.  Craziness, but it will be good once the dust settles.  Hugs to all.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda--crossing my fingers for your refund!  

And to everyone else--I hope my rant didn't come off as though I was opposed to folks getting refunds.  Not at all!  Just don't like (1) when people scam the system and (2) that the system is so flawed to begin with.  For those who legitimately are entitled to a refund--SCORE!  Go forth and spend!  

And Ronda!  WOOT on the sub-11!  SO proud of you!  You have made so many big strides this year!  

Lisa--I am HORRIFIED by the changes in the Canadian tax system regarding children.  OMG!  In fact, I have always found it odd that here in the U.S. children are a deduction.  Like, it was my CHOICE to have these kids.  I went into with my eyes open.  You don't need to give me a tax break because of my decision.  Of course, we can't deduct the kids anyway, so...

Cathie--continue to hang in there!  And while I am glad to hear that Carlos wants to think about things more and not just immediately call it quits, please start taking the steps to protect yourself (emotionally).  Make sure that you have a support system in place.  And you keep saying that you can't imagine a life or future without him.  But ideally you should have your OWN goals and hopes and dreams for the future that are just about YOU.  And I would say this to anyone in any position--whether single or long-time married or anywhere in between.  You have to live your own life no matter what.  So for example, what are your career goals?  Because those should be the same regardless of being in a relationship, right?  And there are just tons and tons of life goals that are dependent only on YOU and not the person you may be involved with.  Focus on all of those issues and make sure that you have a plan for working toward your goals--those shouldn't change if you and Carlos go separate ways, right?

Hi everyone else!  Today has been just AWFUL.  Terrible day all the way around.  My parents had 6+" of water in their basement today.  And I had to deal with it.  Thankfully my sister is still in town so she helped a ton.  But it was brutal and I was just bone-cold all day long.  Finally toasty now, but I am sure you know what it is like to be just soaking wet and cold for hours and hours.  And when trying to fix the sump pump, I broke my pinky.  So now that hurts.  Of course I didn't go to the doc because there is really nothing to be done for a broken finger anyway.  So I just splinted it and kept going.  And of course the tax stress is looming.  My accountant has water in her basement as well, so she pushed the appointment off till Friday.  So Nancy--save your prayers for then!    I am SO going to need all of the ins I can get!

On top if it all, I didn't get a workout in due to spending all of that time in the wet basement.  *Sigh*  I have a conference tonight at 10pm that I am totally dreading since I am in such a foul mood and there is just no way to cancel it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> For those who legitimately are entitled to a refund--SCORE!  Go forth and spend!
> 
> *I have one word: tuition *
> 
> And when trying to fix the sump pump, I broke my pinky.  So now that hurts.



*I can't get past the "when I was trying to fix the sump pump".   The only things I know to do when something isn't working is 1) turn it off and try again 2) swear at it 3) kick it. hard.  Beyond that I'm useless 

I know.  Shocker.

So sorry about the broken pinky.  That's no fun at all! *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I interrupt this thread for some breaking news:

My Son has been Officially RECOGNIZED 

(which means he now has all privileges at school, including music, cell phone and, the big one, he no longer has to wear his rook dress uniform whenever he is within 50 miles of campus when he's on leave!)

ok.  Go back to whatever you were doing......


----------



## jekajekalynn

Hello all, 

This is my first posting here on the WISH boards.  My name is Jessica , and I feel like I have been living in a fat suit for the past 8 years.   I never was svelt as a teenager, but I wasn't the female version of the Michelin Man that I am now.   I was a size 14-16 during my high school years and I was perfectly happy with that.  I walked a LOT back then , and I ate a lot better then I did ending a month ago before I started the long back track.  

I need to loose 100 pounds , or to be a size 16-18 again..Whichever come first is fine with me.  I know this process is not going to happen overnight, or over 365 nights, but I am prepared to make the long journey back to me.

I have taken a registered dietitians approach..not some fad diet approach.  This basically is cut your calories down.  Eat more fiber, vegis, fruits, eat less bad fat, and sugar.
I have also followed the" Eat this not That" book for a basic guide for my grocery shopping.   

As far as exercising goes, I have been really been trying to make some effort.  I usually do 30-45 minutes on my Wii Fitness game 5 time a week, and since it has been so nice out my dh and I have been walking briskly in the park almost 2 miles each day.

I weighed myself about a week and a half ago, and since the beginning of March when I started the new healthy life style (I refuse to call it a diet, a diet is something you go on for 3 weeks to loose 10 pounds so you can go to a reunion, then once it is over you go back to eating Doritos on the couch).  I have lost almost 14 pounds!     I will weigh myself again at the end of next week.

I do feel better, and my pants are a lot looser around the hips, not the waist for some reason..Is that normal? 

Anywho, thanks for letting me confide this personal journey with you all.


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome, Jessica!!  Most of us do know each other quite well around here, as a good number of us have now met in person, but we always have room for more!!  


We have varying degrees of weight to lose around here.   I personally have at least another 30-40 to go.   I think that losing it in the way that you are describing is a very smart way to go!   I am doing the same thing, more fiber, more veggies, less bad fat, fewer calories (I keep track of how much I consume), move more.    

I think that having your pants be loose in different areas is normal.  I always wind up with extra room in the "seat" area (thighs, hips) before my waist catches up.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> I interrupt this thread for some breaking news:
> 
> My Son has been Officially RECOGNIZED
> 
> (which means he now has all privileges at school, including music, cell phone and, the big one, he no longer has to wear his rook dress uniform whenever he is within 50 miles of campus when he's on leave!)
> 
> ok.  Go back to whatever you were doing......



Nancy - whoo hoo!!!! Great news...

Jessica - welcome to the party!  I am loving the fact that you are calling your plan a healthy lifestyle plan.  I say the same thing and it has kept me sane.

Hi to everyone else.  I am reading but am totally in the weeds at work and at home.  I am hoping to catch up tomorrow night.

Miss you...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> I interrupt this thread for some breaking news:
> 
> My Son has been Officially RECOGNIZED



*Way to go, Seth!  Did he do something to earn this?  Or is it just a time thing (like they all get this privilege at this point)?*



jekajekalynn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first posting here on the WISH boards.  My name is Jessica , and I feel like I have been living in a fat suit for the past 8 years.   I never was svelt as a teenager, but I wasn't the female version of the Michelin Man that I am now.   I was a size 14-16 during my high school years and I was perfectly happy with that.  I walked a LOT back then , and I ate a lot better then I did ending a month ago before I started the long back track.


*
Hi Jessica and welcome!  We love new friends here! And it sounds like you really have the right mind set for this!  You are doing it the right and smart way--the way that it will last for life!  Good for you!

You'll find that we talk about everything here--way more than just weight loss and exercise.  Don't let it freak you out!  

But you know, the best thing about this thread--and the reason that it WORKS--is that we are REAL.  And we hold each other accountable.  Like, if someone has a bad day and spends the day eating chips and raw cookie dough all day, we are not going to be like, "that's ok, it doesn't matter...."  We will still be positive and encouraging, but we'll also make each other own it and move on and not wallow.

And when I say that this thread works, I mean it.  We have ALL achieved major goals here.  Massive weight loss, Half Marathons, Triathlons, Bike Races, you name it.  We ACHIEVE.  So, welcome!

Are you married?  Kids?  What part of Michigan?*


----------



## jekajekalynn

I'm married, and I have one son who is 7. 

My dh is trying to loose weight too, he has lost about 10 pounds so far since the beginning of the month.  I have to keep an eye on him though..He'd mindlessly snack all evening long if you'd let him..


----------



## adsrtw

A quick drive by as my hair dries.

Way to go Seth!  

Welcome Jessica.

I hate April Fool's Day because I'm gullible.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Welcome Jessica!  And  on the 14 pounds lost!  So awesome!
*




adsrtw said:


> I hate April Fool's Day because I'm gullible.



* better watch your back sista *




3DisneyKids said:


> *Way to go, Seth!  Did he do something to earn this?  Or is it just a time thing (like they all get this privilege at this point)?*



*It's a whole rook class thing, not individual.  So, as long as it takes is basically as long as it takes.  They had earned a few privileges here and there - like about a month ago they got "walking leave" on Sunday's during certain daytime hours - so they could walk into the town of Northfield. (whee.  They have a Subway. And a Pizza place.  And a hardware store. That's about it. really), and they also were able to lock their doors while in their rooms on Sundays - which means they could sleep in! Normally, if they are in their room the door remains open, unless they are changing.  Oh - and they also can eat "at ease" meaning they no longer have to have their cafeteria trays touching those on either side of them, chew 5 times (no more, no less), and hands in lap before they swallow AND they can actually pick up a piece of pizza or a sandwich or fruit and not have to use a fork and knife to eat it.

Now that they are "fully" recognized they should no longer be required to walk in the gutter (side of the road, edge of the halls - NEVER the middle. EVER) and can finally use the sidewalk that crosses the quad from where the dorms are to where everything else is - all year they've had to walk the long way around.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so I am eating breakfast while I read this so I am counting my chews!    I always chew more than 5 times.  So I guess that would mean I would have to take smaller bites??  In any case, I am sure it is a HUGE deal to have these particular restrictions lifted.

So, no taxes today (bumped to tomorrow) but more time in my parents' basement.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Welcome Jessica
14lb in a month is GREAT. Way to go!
I have 40lbs to loose myself. I am kinda new to this thread and these ladies have been wonderful. This saturday I am doing my first 5k ever!!!!!

Nancy, I am sorry if you have said this before, but is your son in the service. 
WOW thats sound so harsh that he has to do all thoses things.
Glad he  got recognized..


So yesterday work out, 1 mile TM and Elliptical before work. 
1 mile power walk at work, Then dinner with the girls and Dora and Sponge Bob.  The girls had a blast. I ate pizza! but no to much


Today I WILL RUN after work 80* today!!


----------



## HockeyKat

jekajekalynn said:


> I'm married, and I have one son who is 7.
> 
> My dh is trying to loose weight too, he has lost about 10 pounds so far since the beginning of the month.  I have to keep an eye on him though..He'd mindlessly snack all evening long if you'd let him..



My DH is trying to lose weight as well.   I am the snacker, though!!  I would totally mindlessly snack all evening long if you let me.  


Nancy, great news about Seth!

E, sorry about the basement.  


Jo, it's beautiful here too, in the 80s today.   I wish I could run, but my calf is still bothering me so it's likely the elliptical or arc trainer for me.


----------



## cathie1327

3DisneyKids said:


> Cathie--continue to hang in there!  And while I am glad to hear that Carlos wants to think about things more and not just immediately call it quits, please start taking the steps to protect yourself (emotionally).  Make sure that you have a support system in place.  And you keep saying that you can't imagine a life or future without him.  But ideally you should have your OWN goals and hopes and dreams for the future that are just about YOU.  And I would say this to anyone in any position--whether single or long-time married or anywhere in between.  You have to live your own life no matter what.  So for example, what are your career goals?  Because those should be the same regardless of being in a relationship, right?  And there are just tons and tons of life goals that are dependent only on YOU and not the person you may be involved with.  Focus on all of those issues and make sure that you have a plan for working toward your goals--those shouldn't change if you and Carlos go separate ways, right?



You're right. I do have things besides him. I guess the reason it seems elsewise sometimes is because my main goal in life has always been to be a wife and mom. I had no lofty dreams, I just wanted to be a wife and mom, and it didn't take long to figure out I wanted those things with Carlos. But, this is one thing we talked about last night (which I'll detail below) is that we need to be our own people, while still keeping our relationship a priority. I was actually pretty proud of myself Monday and yesterday, I forced myself to go to class and still focus on school, even though I wanted to just drive straight to the apartment so we could continue to talk things out. I do have goals, and I'm still striving for them, it's just so much more rewarding to have him beside me when I reach them, kwim? He's been one of the BIGGEST support systems when it comes to my weight loss and school, the only reason I lost anything last summer was because he pushed me to get out there and try new things and to push myself...I hiked up a mountain, which I'd never done before, because he pushed me. And it was amazing.

So I guess I'm saying, yeah, I have a life outside of him...and yeah it would carry on, it's just so much better with him being a part of those things 



adsrtw said:


> A quick drive by as my hair dries.
> 
> Way to go Seth!
> 
> Welcome Jessica.
> 
> I hate April Fool's Day because I'm gullible.



Dude. I'm totally gullible too. Every year I hide from all my coworkers on this day lol.

Okay, so we talked some more last night (this time I actually was able to REALLY talk and not just lose my mind as I did on Monday), and I feel a lot better about things, and so does he. We agreed that the spark is just gone. And both of us were realizing it, and neither of us did anything about it. It's hard to want to stay active in the relationship and do things for the other person when you feel like they are disinterested, and I realized through talking with him last night, that I have been pretty disconnected lately. My life is pretty busy, and I just quit making the time for him/us, and making the effort to show I still cared. I don't know why, but somewhere along the way, I just quit. And he did too, in turn, because it felt like I didn't care. Which made me more distant and it was just a cycle that kept going on up until this point.

We realized that we never do anythign anymore together, we never do anything stimulating, emotionally, intelectually, nothing that gets our minds going....just sit and watch tv. BLAH. 

So he said that he does still want me and does love me, and thinks he's still in love with me, there's just not much making him excited about his love, which I totally understand cuz I've been there before.

And after all was said and done, things finally felt okay, and I wasn't so scared anymore. Which is big. I'm still pretty hurt, and he apologized for not handling it better, but I think that'll get better with time.

We cuddled...and yall.....I swear we made out like a couple of teenagers lol. We haven't been like that in a LONG LONG LONG time! 

It feels like I have my Carlos back. And it feels so much better. I can breathe again 

AND today I'm back on the no-more-fat-me train. Brought a good lunch, and going out for karaoke and dancing tonight with some friends. Only taking 10 bucks so I drink very little, and dancing all night!!!

Whew. That was long. Sorry guys!!!!  Thanks so much for the support through this week, it's really helped to have somewhere to go and vent. 

I hope everyone is having a FANTASTIC day!


----------



## cathie1327

jekajekalynn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first posting here on the WISH boards.  My name is Jessica , and I feel like I have been living in a fat suit for the past 8 years.   I never was svelt as a teenager, but I wasn't the female version of the Michelin Man that I am now.   I was a size 14-16 during my high school years and I was perfectly happy with that.  I walked a LOT back then , and I ate a lot better then I did ending a month ago before I started the long back track.
> 
> I need to loose 100 pounds , or to be a size 16-18 again..Whichever come first is fine with me.  I know this process is not going to happen overnight, or over 365 nights, but I am prepared to make the long journey back to me.
> 
> I have taken a registered dietitians approach..not some fad diet approach.  This basically is cut your calories down.  Eat more fiber, vegis, fruits, eat less bad fat, and sugar.
> I have also followed the" Eat this not That" book for a basic guide for my grocery shopping.
> 
> As far as exercising goes, I have been really been trying to make some effort.  I usually do 30-45 minutes on my Wii Fitness game 5 time a week, and since it has been so nice out my dh and I have been walking briskly in the park almost 2 miles each day.
> 
> I weighed myself about a week and a half ago, and since the beginning of March when I started the new healthy life style (I refuse to call it a diet, a diet is something you go on for 3 weeks to loose 10 pounds so you can go to a reunion, then once it is over you go back to eating Doritos on the couch).  I have lost almost 14 pounds!     I will weigh myself again at the end of next week.
> 
> I do feel better, and my pants are a lot looser around the hips, not the waist for some reason..Is that normal?
> 
> Anywho, thanks for letting me confide this personal journey with you all.



Welcome Jessica!!!!

I also have around 100 lbs to lose, adn I have to tell you, this is truly one of the best places for support I've found. THey'll support you in anything you do, even things not weight-loss related. Can't find a better group than these ladies


----------



## jekajekalynn

Just came back from walking, and it is such a beautiful day today.    We're getting out and walking whilst we can, because its gonna be chilly and raining starting the middle of next week.
  I can fully understand why Michigan is one of the most heaviest states, we hardly have ANY good weather during the year.  We only have like 2-4 months out of the year that isn't gray and cold.    My dh and I are seriously going to move to Florida once my college stuff is done.  We both fell in love with the state visiting my dm there (not to mention its proximity to WDW lol).

I am thinking of getting some sort of cardio stepper thing for when it's too awful outside to walk to supplement   my Wii exercising .  Anyone have any recommendations of some good (and somewhat cheap) cardio equipment? (steppers, or anything under 100 dollars) tia!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So, no taxes today (bumped to tomorrow) but more time in my parents' basement.



*Oy.  A different kind of torment. *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, I am sorry if you have said this before, but is your son in the service.



*He is currently a freshman cadet in college, at a military school and yes, contracted with the Army.  When his schooling is complete in 4 years, he will be obligated to give the Army their time.  From there, he'll have to decide whether or not to make it a career.*



cathie1327 said:


> My life is pretty busy, and I just quit making the time for him/us, and making the effort to show I still cared. I don't know why, but somewhere along the way, I just quit. And he did too, in turn, because it felt like I didn't care. Which made me more distant and it was just a cycle that kept going on up until this point.



*You guys are still really young.  And started dating even younger!  It's natural and normal that you both are going to grow and change in a multitude of ways.  Some people grow along the same track, and others will have their tracks diverge.  If you have things in common that the two of you share together that may help you to keep grounded and connected, and to remember just why you fell in love in the first place.  I hope that you guys can find in your hearts truly what you want from life - because you each totally deserve happiness.*




jekajekalynn said:


> We're getting out and walking whilst we can, because its gonna be chilly and raining starting the middle of next week.
> 
> 
> * she said WHILST!  Sorry to laugh Jessica - but that's one of our favorite words here! *
> 
> 
> I can fully understand why Michigan is one of the most heaviest states, we hardly have ANY good weather during the year.


*
<cringing with anticipation> My husband was a Spartan.*


----------



## cathie1327

AKASnowWhite said:


> *You guys are still really young.  And started dating even younger!  It's natural and normal that you both are going to grow and change in a multitude of ways.  Some people grow along the same track, and others will have their tracks diverge.  If you have things in common that the two of you share together that may help you to keep grounded and connected, and to remember just why you fell in love in the first place.  I hope that you guys can find in your hearts truly what you want from life - because you each totally deserve happiness.**
> 
> I have to totally agree with you. And I think that's why this is coming up now. He's been in the apartment for a little over a month now, and is growing up in a multitude of ways. Even though he's almost 27, he's experiencing the "growing pains" I did at 19. And I'll be moving into the apartment in May. I think this stepping stone for us has brought about a new change in our relationship (as it should have) and neither of us were ready or aware of the adjustments and changes we'd have to make to grow with our relationship. We have a lot of learning to grow individually as it relates to us, and I think he has a lot more than I do, simply because he is doing so much growing at once. It was all just a little overwhelming for him, I think. Something was going to take a back burner for a little while, and I'm just sad it had to be this.
> 
> Last night though, I could feel, was a turning point. He told me the way he's been feeling about some of this, and that's a big deal for him because he's not the most vocal man when it comes to his feelings (honestly, are any of them? lol). We agreed that we have to be able to grow together, and not apart. Because if we grow apart, we'll drift apart, and then we'll be in this situation, both unhappy but knowing that we don't want to be without each other.
> 
> And about remembering why we fell in love in the first place, that's EXACTLY what we said last night. We know there's something there and always has been, it just got lost in the mix of the logistics of everything. We're spending the next two weeks focusing solely on just that, WHY we love each other, WHY we enjoy each other, and making sure we keep doing things in the future to help us to remember that.
> 
> I know that we want the same things in life, I'm just a lot closer to them than he is, and I have to be patient and remember that over the last 5 years while I was spending times learning all this about myself, he was not. I have to give him that time to grow and help him grow. I've never been more aware of the importance of not "pushing" things than I am now! lol
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. It is really helping to hear perspectives from all sides of the spectrum, and seeing other people's insights who have been through more than we have is really strengthening our belief that this is something we can overcome.*


----------



## cathie1327

jekajekalynn said:


> Just came back from walking, and it is such a beautiful day today.    We're getting out and walking whilst we can, because its gonna be chilly and raining starting the middle of next week.
> I can fully understand why Michigan is one of the most heaviest states, we hardly have ANY good weather during the year.  We only have like 2-4 months out of the year that isn't gray and cold.    My dh and I are seriously going to move to Florida once my college stuff is done.  We both fell in love with the state visiting my dm there (not to mention its proximity to WDW lol).
> 
> I am thinking of getting some sort of cardio stepper thing for when it's too awful outside to walk to supplement   my Wii exercising .  Anyone have any recommendations of some good (and somewhat cheap) cardio equipment? (steppers, or anything under 100 dollars) tia!



I'm so with you wanting to move to Florida....Wish DBF's company had an office out there! lol. He LOVES his company and I'd never want to ask him to leave it.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Last day of work today until next Thursday! Let the busy madness begin!

*Jessica* - Welcome! This really is a great group! Post often!

*Cathie* -  I wish I had some great advice, but honestly, the goddesses have given you much better advice than I ever could so 

*Nancy* - Thats great news for Seth!  I counted too, I chew much more than 5 times unless its chocolate, that I just inhale!

*Paula* - Hope you are feeling a little better today 

*Lisa* - I need to make time to get back to your TR! Oh, and I saw your post about interesting! Good for you for leaving it up!

*Erika* - Sorry about your finger, hope its ok! Good luck for your taxes tomorrow!

*Ronda* - Great job on the running! 

*Kat, EE, Amy, Jo, Megan, Sunny, Liz* - Hi! I hope I haven't missed anyone! A million apologies if I have!

Im still doing well with tracking and eating well - its easier now DH is following a healthier diet too, its easier to plan meals for both of us rather than one for me and one for him! 

Exercise is going ok, Im not getting as much done as I would like due to work, but I am doing at least 30 minutes a day, plus all the walking I do to and from the train station and at work so I figure its better than nothing!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## adsrtw

Feeling like breaking out into song.  Lisa, can you help me strike up the band?

Lend me your ear and I'll sing you a song, I will try not to sing out of key.

Feel better now.


Cathie - I have a lot to say about your situation.  Just not easy to do from my phone.

Work drama continues.  Luckily not my department.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Lend me your ear and I'll sing you a song, I will try not to sing out of key.



 I'll sing you a song and I'm SURE I'll sing out of key


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'll sing you a song and I'm SURE I'll sing out of key



I can BET on that.  



Hi everyone!!  Reading but not much to say.


----------



## adsrtw

Aerosmith will never sound the same to me, lol.  Loved it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I KNOW.  I will forever think of Nancy every time I hear _Love in an Elevator_!

And seriously, I have "With a Little Help from My Friends" on my running play list in about 4 different spots...that way I am sure to hear it every time I run, no matter the distance.  

Miss you guys!  I feel like I haven't been around for ages.  I know I have been posting regularly (and really, when DON'T I post regularly  ) but I haven't really been here, if that makes sense.  Next week, though, things should be good.  Not that they are necessarily bad now, just a lot going on pulling me in different directions and I really haven't been able to focus on the things I want to focus on--and you all being part of that list!

Tomorrow is tax day for me. For realsies this time.  Please, please think calming thoughts for me.  My anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## adsrtw

Sending happy and calming thoughts your way E.  

Remember when Nancy sang on Space?


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies, I realized today that I hadn't peaked in around here in a few days. I won't lie this week has been horrible, horrible. Work has just been brutal, the kids were stuck inside because of all the rain and every day they just got crazier. I feel drained and a little sad because I'm so aggravated with little kids. It's a hard feeling to deal with when you realize you're annoyed with a two year old. Then I had an off workout yesterday and an absolutely terrible night of hockey tonight. Plus I feel just exhausted and off physically. 

The one bright spot of the week is that I've started to make arrangements to pick up some new activities after hockey stops next week. (As if training for my half isn't enough.) Next week I'll be trying out turbo kickboxing, zumba and cardio cabaret. The turbo kickboxing was what caught my attention and the instructor said I'd probably find the other two to be a good workout. You can try the classes for free so we'll see how I like them, it'll be fun to try something new. 

Ok I will definitely check in tomorrow when my brain is more together and I can catch up on everything going on here. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Looks like everyone is getting a slow start this morning.

It is - finally - GORGEOUS here.  Of course, my tax appointment is at noon, smack in the middle of that day.  But I am ready.  I went through all of my paperwork last night, everything is in order, and I am hoping it won't be a bloodbath.

Meg--sorry you had such a craptastic week.  Same here.  And I can't even remember the last time I had a really good run.  I am hoping for one today, after taxes.  Right now I am taking the kids to play tennis.  Do others have the day off?  Our schools are off for Good Friday.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Good Morning! WW was good last night. I'm down 2.4.  The meeting was about weight loss buddies and I thought of y'all!

Cathie -  Glad everything is getting back on track. 

Amiee - Work drama sucks!

Rhonda  WOW on the sub 11 mile. I can't seem to make it thru week 1 of C@=25K. 

Nancy - Congrats to Seth!

Jessica - Welcome! I have about 75 more pounds to lose and I've lost 22 since I started WW last Jan. ( I took a break about 6 weeks and gained 10 of it back.) 

Lisa - I'm reading your trippie, just haven't finished it yet. 

Kelly - Glad the new job is going well. 

Hi to everybody I missed!


----------



## SunnyB1066

3DisneyKids said:


> Morning!  Looks like everyone is getting a slow start this morning.
> 
> It is - finally - GORGEOUS here.  Of course, my tax appointment is at noon, smack in the middle of that day.  But I am ready.  I went through all of my paperwork last night, everything is in order, and I am hoping it won't be a bloodbath.
> 
> Meg--sorry you had such a craptastic week.  Same here.  And I can't even remember the last time I had a really good run.  I am hoping for one today, after taxes.  Right now I am taking the kids to play tennis.  Do others have the day off?  Our schools are off for Good Friday.



Hi E! Got my fingers crossed for the tax appt. 

Meg - Hope you get the run in!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY!!!


Meg, sounds like  you need a drink and a day off. I hope you have your spring break soon.

Cathie, I am glad you feel better, but keep in the back of your mind what E and Nancy said. You have to be strong and happy by yourself first. 

Nancy, Wow, That is wonderful for you son, You must be so proud of him!

E, sending you much hugs and good vibes today,

Hello everyone! I hope you have a great Easter weekend.

As for me, YAY!! I finally had a good run/walk. I went on a new trail,  lots of small hills, gravel trail, I did 2.5 miles in 40 mins. 
No run today my 5K is tomorrow!! So sad,  I get to run in the rain. Its 80* today and 65 and Rain tomorrow. Don't the weather people know this is my first 5K, no rain allowed. My goal is to run the whole thing, but I am not so sure. 

So I have a few questions. 

1. What do I eat before I go?
I have to drop my girls off early (7AM). Race check in is 8, race starts at 9. 

2. How do I warm up? Now when I do my runs, I walk the first .25 mile then  I run, then I walk and so on.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey all!  I'm at work eyes fixed on a chocolate bunny that somebunny left on my desk.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, sorry your week has been so craptastic.  I hope that the weekend is better.

It sounds like you need to just relax and recharge some batteries.  I wish I were closer, would totally take you out for a beer tonight!!  

Jo, GOOD LUCK on your race!!!    I am so excited for you.   I don't have any advice as to warm up and such, I will leave that to the experts.  

Jessica, if you are still around, hi!!  

Sunny, great progress on WW, and congrats on the weigh-in!

E, good luck on taxes!!  Let us know how it goes.   I am pretty much open today (see below) so feel free to call or text if you need to vent.  


We are technically closed today, but I am in the office making up some PTO from the trip.   It's pretty dead here.  86 and sunny outside, though, which is making being here all that much harder!

I weighed in this morning at 187.8.   Not an official weighin of course, but that means down 30 lbs since Jan 3rd.   It is helping to motivate me to keep going and kick *** in April. 


I also have to share a small victory yesterday.   It may seem small, anyhow, but to me and my issues with moderation, it is rather a big deal to me.   

We had a company meeting and free pizza lunch.   My normal MO is to either say screw it and eat a few slices and then let that carry me into a bad eating evening.   Instead, I ate one slice (yummy, supreme, flat NY style LARGE pizza slice), and tracked and enjoyed the hell out of it, and then moved on with my normal healthy eating day.  

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## cathie1327

poppinspal said:


> The one bright spot of the week is that I've started to make arrangements to pick up some new activities after hockey stops next week. (As if training for my half isn't enough.) Next week I'll be trying out turbo kickboxing, zumba and cardio cabaret. The turbo kickboxing was what caught my attention and the instructor said I'd probably find the other two to be a good workout. You can try the classes for free so we'll see how I like them, it'll be fun to try something new.
> 
> Ok I will definitely check in tomorrow when my brain is more together and I can catch up on everything going on here.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



I. L-O-V-E Zumba! It's so energetic and really a great workout. I hope you enjoy it!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi All--I am back.  Thanks for the good vibes.  Sadly, they didn't help.  We owe a TON.  Like double what I was expecting.  Ugh.  So painful.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, so sorry taxes did not go well. 

Kat, 30lbs HOLY COW!!! You are my idol 

I started mid december, with work outs and Jan 20 with WW and I am only down 11lbs. 

How did you do it!


Sunny, I think it was you who asked about cheap workout, Try Jillian 30 day Shread DVD its like 10-15$ on Amazon. It kicks your butt, but you don't need to be in shape to do the dvd. 1 workout it 20mins long


----------



## jekajekalynn

Just about to do my days workout session.  We just came back from taking ds7 to Diary of a Whimpy Kid.  It was pretty cute.    I have to say though, I'm getting kinda tired of Hollywood remaking movies, especially after I saw the Karate Kid preview.. The producers DO know that Kung Fu (which Jackie Chan's character teaches Will Smiths sons character) is NOT Karate, right?  They are two different martial art studies, from two totally different countries...   Anywho , rant over...time to exercise. ol


----------



## HockeyKat

E, sorry about the taxes.  

Jessica, I couldn't agree more about the movies!!  No original thought, anymore.





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, 30lbs HOLY COW!!! You are my idol
> 
> I started mid december, with work outs and Jan 20 with WW and I am only down 11lbs.
> 
> How did you do it!
> 
> 
> Sunny, I think it was you who asked about cheap workout, Try Jillian 30 day Shread DVD its like 10-15$ on Amazon. It kicks your butt, but you don't need to be in shape to do the dvd. 1 workout it 20mins long



Thanks!!  

I like 30 day shred too.. my exercise TV on demand has it for free.  

I track calories, usually wind up no higher than 1200.   I have had some splurges, including the week trip to WDW, and probably at least 4-5 other days in the last 3 months (avg, 2-3 days per month?).  

I also exercise quite a bit.   Training for the half marathon really helped drop the weight, plus I play ice hockey at least once a week (usually twice).   I would say I do at least 45 min to an hour of cardio, 3-5 times a week.   No weight training, and some crunches here and there.     

Oh, and drink my 64 oz of water, and take a multi, and sleep 8-9 hours a night on average.   Not sure any of that matters, though.  

I have found that I am a person that drops weight fairly easily when I put my mind to it, but I also put it just as easily!!    Just call me yo-yo!  

My goal this year is to take it off, and KEEP it off.


----------



## adsrtw

Is anybody else happy that this week is over?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I am slowly coming out of my stupor.  I am no longer nauseous from getting the blow from our accountant.  Maybe in another few hours I will be ok.


----------



## adsrtw

Glad to hear that E.


----------



## adsrtw

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> Meg, sounds like  you need a drink and a day off. I hope you have your spring break soon.
> 
> Cathie, I am glad you feel better, but keep in the back of your mind what E and Nancy said. You have to be strong and happy by yourself first.
> 
> Nancy, Wow, That is wonderful for you son, You must be so proud of him!
> 
> E, sending you much hugs and good vibes today,
> 
> Hello everyone! I hope you have a great Easter weekend.
> 
> As for me, YAY!! I finally had a good run/walk. I went on a new trail,  lots of small hills, gravel trail, I did 2.5 miles in 40 mins.
> No run today my 5K is tomorrow!! So sad,  I get to run in the rain. Its 80* today and 65 and Rain tomorrow. Don't the weather people know this is my first 5K, no rain allowed. My goal is to run the whole thing, but I am not so sure.
> 
> So I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What do I eat before I go?
> I have to drop my girls off early (7AM). Race check in is 8, race starts at 9.
> 
> 2. How do I warm up? Now when I do my runs, I walk the first .25 mile then  I run, then I walk and so on.



I like eating an English muffin with peanut butter and a piece of fruit.  I think 7:30 would be sufficient for race arrival.  As far as warm up goes, I wouldn't change anything from your normal workout.


----------



## poppinspal

*Cathie*- I'm sorry to hear about your recent troubles. You guys talked which is good, being honest is really key in working troubles out. (I learned that the hard way.) I'm glad you seem to have come to a better place with things. Remember you are awesome no matter who you're with. (Not saying you shouldn't be together but remember you're awesome if you're single or attached!) 

I'll let you know how I like Zumba and my other classes I'm going to try next week during their free trial week. I'm also take Turbo Kickboxing and Cardio Cabaret. I hope I enjoy them.

*E*- Sorry to hear about the taxes and the bad runs. I keep wanting to blame all this bad mojo on the weather we've been having. Maybe the sun will bring some better days to us New Englanders.

*Sunny*- Way to go on the loss! Feels great to see the numbers go down, doesn't it?

*Jo*- The beauty of where I work... I get almost no time off unless I take vacation time. Oh and two of us can't have the same day off. Which explains how I have accumulated 60 hours of vacation time in 2010 already, oh and it probably explains the stress. Oh and my sick time? HA! I've taken three sick days in three years. 

As for your race, I won't advise you on what to eat as I'm weird in my eating habits. I will say... even if it's raining just look at it as another part of the adventure. Be safe about running in the rain and think how impressed people will be that you did a 5k... in the rain! You'll do great, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow morning! 

*Kat*- Can I tell you how many times I've wished we lived closer? I'm going to start keeping tally on my wall like I'm a prisoner keeping track of the days. Oh and... 30 pounds? You are amazing and time and again I'm so glad I know you! 

Hi Aimee, Lisa, Nancy, Paula, Liz, Ronda... geesh who am I forgetting? I promise its not intentional if I have.

So todays day at work was not much better but it's over! After work my mom and I went out and I got my very first pedicure ever. I wanted to unwind without indulging my ice cream desire. For a girl who stands all day at work a pedicure was like a dream plus I love bonding with my mom. I have been bad about snacking this week so starting tonight I was back on track, can't let stress throw me off track, I have been on a roll. 

Tomorrow when I've had more then 4 hours of sleep and my brain is working I'll have to share a bit about the most recent guy I've been getting to know from match.com. Might as well share my dating stories with you all.


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> Is anybody else happy that this week is over?



Me, me - pick me!!!!

So freaking happy this week is over.  I will post a proper report with a run down of why it was crappy tomorrow.  As for tonight I am off for some much needed sleep.


----------



## poppinspal

Erika... I keep meaning to mention this to you. I know it's a long ways off but I've heard so many great things about the Tufts 10k for Women that is in Boston in October that I'm almost 100% that I'll register when they open up registration for it. I just thought I'd mention it in case you might want to make the trek down to Boston to do it as well. As I said it's a long ways off but I tend to be one of those people who plans way in advance so yes I'm already thinking about October.

Oh and if you know any good 5ks on the Maine coast let me know. We do day trips to Ogunquit a fair amount and it's given me the urge to do a race on the water up that way. I'm going to do a search myself but wasn't sure if you knew of any.

Now I'm really headed off to bed. My body is not happy with my pathetic four hours of sleep yesterday! Night all, enjoy your weekend!!!!!


----------



## cathie1327

OH man, you have no idea how glad I am this week is over lol.

This Easter is looking like it's going to a glum one....my mother has suddenly decided that we're not celebrating Easter this year...she's doing things that are "more important" (church stuff) What's more important than family time...honestly?  I'll be going to Carlos's parents' house for dinner, so it's not all bad, buuuuuut  not all good either lol 

I am stuffed stuffed stuffed from a yummy dinner-enchilada cassarole. YUM  Time to go do my art homework.

Hope you all have a great evening, and if I don't talk to you, and great weekend and Easter.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Good Morning all!

Jo! Good Luck with the race, can't wait to hear how it went.

Sunny


----------



## goofyfan-12

JO - sending you good race vibes this morning.  You are going to totally ROCK this race!!!!  Can't wait to hear the stories.

It is gorgeous here!  Off to my workout with Jesse and the to find any excuse to spend the day outside.  Enjoy the weekend everyone...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Beach!  Word.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

JO!  Can't wait for the race report!

Meg--Ooooh, interesting!  Yes, I will look into it!  I am doing a race here in June (Kennebunkport) and a good mile of it is right along the ocean.  It's a super flat 5k.  I'll get you the details.  Not sure what is coming up in York and Ognuquit, but there are several.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm out enjoying this BEAUTIFUL weather!  I'll catch up later- hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, can't wait to hear about the 5K!!

Meg, yay on the pedicure!!  Way to go on the non-food treat, too.   

Sorry everyone's weeks were so crummy.   My week before last was so bad that it would have been hard to top!!

85 and sunny here, going to meet a friend at the farmer's market and hang out a bit.   Tomorrow is my least favorite thing, cleaning out the garage.  Blech. 

It's supposed to be 90 here on Tuesday.  Directly from winter to summer, I guess...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just back from a 5k.  OMG, first 1.5 miles I did at an 8:45 pace.  I am SO going to hurt later.

Gorgeous day, though.  We are coloring eggs out on the deck.


----------



## adsrtw

Gorgeous day here.  I got a 2 mile run walk in last night it is nice outside no bugs no critters me and the payment it was so fun.  Oh i get more high like today too so i'm rocking the blonde more.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

My first 5K is in the books!!
Thank you so very much everyone for the good wishes.

So here is my story!
Day starts out with alarm clock at 5:30AM, the town the race is in is about 45 mins away, but DH is working so I have to drop off the girls at DH's brothers and that's over an hour away. 

So driving,  kids in the car,  now its 7:30, are we there yet, are we there yet, OMG, Yes were are here, stop and got them a healthy breakfast (NOT)of McDonalds Pancakes HA HA! Drop them off, 
Potty break just before I leave their house and what do I see???? Oh yes, its that time of the M. O Joy!!

Now off to the race but its RAINING, and it raining HARD.
My friend who is doing this with me is texting me, she is almost there. We meet up, still raining. But I am going to run in the rain. Got my bib, got my chip on my shoe. I am ready to go

Race starts. I just start to run, my friend (who is thin) is already in front of me. (whatever!) The first mile was easy YAY!, then I knew from the map water would be at mile 1.5 So I say to myself, just run to the water and take if from there, but I could not make it running all the way to the water, there was a hill and it kicked my A@@, Got to the water, had some, started to run, but wait, what does that sign say right past the water??? Mile 2, the water was not at the 1.5 it was more like 1.9, so YAY, I feel good, run more, I see DH in his Cop car , I smile! I think he laughed. Still running. Got to about 2.3 ish and a hill, so I walked just a bit not too much, then more running, and there is my friend on the side of the road with her family and I see the clock, the finish line and what does it say   44:00.. So my first 5K in 44.0 in the RAIN. YAY

Sorry for the long story, but I just needed to be dramatic about it!!! 

My goal was to run the whole thing, and I did walk some,  no more than .25 of a mile, so I am happy! I am ready to try for a 10K, I just have to find one first

Oh and also, my goal was to see 179 on the scale by Easter, this morning 180.8 , UGG so close.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Fly-by from me!

Jo - Well done on your 5K! Awesome job!

Ive been to the cinema tonight with the girls to see Remember Me - Mmmmmm R-Patz! Good food, good wine, good film, excellent company!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## adsrtw

Great job Jo! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank you Kelly and EE
Happy Easter


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So my first 5K in 44.0 in the RAIN. YAY



  Jo, I can't even tell you how PROUD I am of you.  And in the RAIN no less!  It would have been so.easy. to blow it off, but nope.  That's just not the Goddess style of doin' things.  Totally hard core.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Erika... I keep meaning to mention this to you. I know it's a long ways off but I've heard so many great things about the Tufts 10k for Women that is in Boston in October that I'm almost 100% that I'll register when they open up registration for it. I just thought I'd mention it in case you might want to make the trek down to Boston to do it as well.



ummmm....yeah.  Well.  Ya know, CT isn't far either.  When is this race? October is he!! month for me but if it works out, well, I'm up for a road trip!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hammered for Jesus.  

But ask Liz what SHE did for Jesus!


----------



## adsrtw

I smell a story, lol.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Hammered for Jesus.
> 
> But ask Liz what SHE did for Jesus!



*oh, I totally took communion *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Jo - so proud of you!  Totally hardcore and totally goddess!  

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

JO!!  So proud of you.   

Yup, communion here too.  Although, I think Bud Select 55 probably violates something, there.

It's not the worst beer ever, though, and at 55 cals a beer... gives the illusion of drinking.

Today was actually a pretty good day.   Hit the farmers market with a friend, then D got off work early and we knocked out the garage cleaning.  It only took 2 hours, and that included cleaning the patio and making the lawn look a little less awful.   

After, we hit the hot tub for an hour with some beer, made dinner, relaxation.  Ahh.   

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- So proud of you! You did great and in the rain, that's a great first 5k! 

Nancy- CT isn't that far, if it worked out and we all met up I'd do this dance...  with a little of this  It's October 11 I believe, it's Columbus Day. 

E- Kennebunkport is another one of my favorite places. I'm actually starting to fall in love with the Maine coast. When you can get me the info on the race. Oh and Hammered for Jesus.... I love it. 

Spent most of my day spring cleaning. Getting rid of lots of stuff that is not just a little too big but way to big and switching out my winter clothes for my summer clothes. Pretty productive day. 

Off to bed with me, night all!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy EASTER!!

Yes my girls have already found eggs, and baskets and ate MM's!!! Hey if the bunny brings you candy, how can I say No to one piece???

Thank You, Kat, Nancy, Paula, Meg, E,EE, Sunny, ALL OF YOU> 
I know is just 3 miles,  but starting this just a few weeks before Chirstmas at OMG! 195ish LBS. I never thought I could do 1 mile. So Thank You so much for all your help. I want to do it again!!!

And my main goal is still the princess half next year. Nancy and E, I know you both ran the whole thing, but I did the rest of you run/walk or run?

Have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--so proud of you!  And it is NEVER just three miles!

Actually, Nancy and I both did a run/walk combo as well.  We ran more than we walked though.  This was both of our first times doing a r/w combo.  We have both run Halves (and Nancy did a full) where we did all running.  But since we were training with our team here, we trained to r/w it.

Ok, eggs have been found.  Now it is time for church.  Then I am hosting dinner here.

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## lisaviolet

*JO!  So happy for you.  So proud of you.  So thrilled for your HUGE accomplishment.  Good for you.  *

And - I'm so sorry this is not nice  - I did get a lot of satisfaction imagining DH watching you ROCK the race.


----------



## lisaviolet

In the next couple of days I will be catching up on "hammered for Jesus"'s TR and Amiee's TR since mine is DONE!!!!!  (and Seth - Nancy want to catch up there.)

Maybe Monday or Tuesday.  We have a holiday Easter Monday.  

Can't wait to catch up.  

Erika - sorry about the taxes. 

It was 76  on Friday and then 82   yesterday.  And then it looked like we were all going to OZ around dinner time yesterday!    Holy skies.

And there was still snow on the mountain (hill ) (with grassy areas ) and on one skiers were coming down without a chair lift.  Imagine skiing in 82 degrees?  

Only 69/70 today.

And Nancy - I have a job for you.  

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank You Erika and Lisa!

We have already been to mass. Let me just tell you mass with a 2year old, not so much fun!. Had breakfast, and now playing in the yard. 
Dinner at my dad's not til later..

I am going to do another 5K in June, I want to be faster, DH says I take small strides, I don't know any other way to run. Any advise on how to get faster. 

Oh and by the way, my leggs HURT!!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Happy Easter ladies. 

Went to my aunt's for Easter breakfast and then we all (my aunts and all my cousins) went for a walk along the beach. It has hit 80 here. Now I'm changing into my dress and heading off for the rest of the day with my dads side.

Did I mention that at 28 I still participate in two egg hunts and one egg cracking contest? I love it.

Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Happy easter!  

Been to church and breakfast and am now sitting back and relaxing until dinner with friends and family around 5:00.  Thankfully mom did not buy me any Easter candy this year.  I got a golf lesson instead and after yesterday's trip to the range I am going to need it!

Back to my sunny chair for me...

Have a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Happy Easter everyone!

My Easter is just another Sunday.  Slept until noon, enjoying coffee and some relaxation, and then to conquer Mr Mtn Of Laundry, the same way I do every Sunday.  

83 and sunny here, so I might spend some time on the patio later in the afternoon (when it is shaded).  

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## adsrtw

I hope everybody is having a great Easter.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Happy Easter everyone!

Just got home from the coast, its been a long day but great! I must have walked 15 miles! Good exercise!

Tomorrow is a nice relaxing day with DH before I go to London on Tuesday! I seriously cannot wait!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Loved catching up on everyone's day!

Jo--awesome that you want to do another 5k in June!  And yes, your strides are definitely too short.  Believe it or not the best way to lengthen your strides is to start doing short sprints.  Really run all out--as fast as you can--for just a short distance.  Reasons:  when you run flat out, you find your natural stride.  There is no thinking about foot placement, heel strikes, etc.  So then you'll know what your full stride feels like.  Then mimic it at slower speeds.

As for a 2 yo in church--OMG, we have taken all 3 kids to church since they were all infants (my dad is a minister, so it goes with the territory).  But I so remember those days of having a 3 year old, a 2 year old and a baby in the pew.  We spent the entire time of silent prayer just praying that the kids would remain silent!  

Lisa--no real story about Hammered for Jesus, other than it was a joke with Liz (and I will let her tell her side of the story).  But basically, we just joked about what we were doing to prepare for Jesus.  And I decided to take communion...lots and lots of communion!  

Meg--sounds like you had an awesome time!

Kelly--have tons of fun in London!  So jealous!

Our day is finally done and I have to say that it was our best Easter on record.  Really.  I'm sure the great weather had something to do with that, though.  But Jeff and I both agreed that this was the most fun we've ever had.  Of course, I didn't remind him that this was also the first year in forever that we haven't gone to his parents' house for Easter.  

Anyway, Jeff is all packed and leave at 4am.  California for a week, then home for three days, then back to Asia for 3 weeks, then home for 3 days, then back to California for 2 weeks.  Then NC for a week.  Basically, he's gone until late May.

Oh!  Forgot--I have food porn.  I'll post it soon.  Made a great cake with Karen yesterday.


----------



## adsrtw

OMG little ones at church.  They had an absence and had to consolidate the kids rooms when Taylor was about 3.  Taylor loved that she was going to be in Ryan's room.  The kids were dismissed to go to their rooms.  Ryan jumped up to go and Taylor was almost left behind.  That is until she screamed - bubby, wait for me and then took off running.  They were brought up several times that day.  Pastor loved it and I was mortified.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> before I go to London on Tuesday! I seriously cannot wait!



Jealous.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa--no real story about Hammered for Jesus, other than it was a joke with Liz (and I will let her tell her side of the story).  But basically, we just joked about what we were doing to prepare for Jesus.  And I decided to take communion...lots and lots of communion!
> 
> 
> .



I know.    I know you meant communion.  

I meant the rest of your marathon TR.  I have to finish now that I'm free from mine.  Not a HFJ TR.  I just decided to give you a new username because your post so made me laugh.  

So glad you had the best Easter.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Watching New Moon....again.  Happy.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly   - caught you over on my TR.  Thanks, I agree about the kids.  Thanks for reading.

Nancy!  I don't know if you caught this - but last week I heard that some study said it's good to actually have a glass a wine in the morning.    I hate rosacea. Da#m Irish genes.  Rosacea and DRINKING genes.    That's like the biggest tease on earth.   I want to DRINK, man!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Watching New Moon....again.  Happy.



So which one is the best at finding eggs? 

No nothing to do with New Moon.  Just with happy.  Smiling.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Riley.  He has my competitive nature.  

But I also hide their baskets.  And I hid his SO hard this year.  So both of the girls found theirs first and he was FREAKING out.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Riley.  He has my competitive nature.
> 
> But I also hide their baskets.  And I hid his SO hard this year.  So both of the girls found theirs first and he was FREAKING out.





OMG.   

LOVE IT!    Poor ting.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Another gorgeous day today!  Let's show the world why we're goddesses today, k?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Nancy- CT isn't that far, if it worked out and we all met up I'd do this dance...  with a little of this  It's October 11 I believe, it's Columbus Day.



*<booooo> Columbus day is out of the question for me.  I work at an apple orchard.  Columbus day to us is like Black Friday at the mall.  We'll just have to find another one.* 




lisaviolet said:


> And Nancy - I have a job for you.



*should I be concerned about this? *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am going to do another 5K in June, I want to be faster, DH says I take small strides, I don't know any other way to run. Any advise on how to get faster.



*yes to what Erika said.  But also you should know, that women by nature TAKE smaller strides then men do.  It has to do with differences in the way we are built, our lung capacity, etc.  So while you definitely can (and probably should) work to increase your stride length, keep in mind that nature didn't intend for us average gals to match our male counterparts stride for stride.*



poppinspal said:


> Did I mention that at 28 I still participate in two egg hunts and one egg cracking contest? I love it.



*Egg cracking? *



3DisneyKids said:


> Oh!  Forgot--I have food porn.  I'll post it soon.  Made a great cake with Karen yesterday.



*Food porn.  Oh, this oughta be good *



Another glorious day here.  Looks like we are in for a really nice week, weather-wise.  I expect there will be a few bike rides in my near future!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy makes a good point about the genetics of gender and running.  We have HIPS and that means that our gait and thus strides are very different from men.  

Gorgeous day here, too!  And BIKING!  Yes, I am think a duathalon is on tap for today (run-bike-run).  It is one of my favorite activities.  

But Nancy (and Paula, too!) - I need some advice with biking.  I went for my first ride of the season about a week ago.  And it was short and at a moderate pace--not fast for sure, but not agonizingly slow either.  About 10 miles in 40-ish minutes, so about 15 mph (when I am in the groove and in "biking shape" I go 17-18 mph with a PR of 20 mph on an all flat course).  I was wearing good biking shorts (meaning padded).  By Sugoi, which is a higher end brand.  And let me tell you, my a$$ hurt for about 4 days!  SORE!  And that was only a 40 minute ride!  What do you think?  A new saddle?  Just a gel cover?  New shorts?  Maybe I just have less padding this year so it is a good thing!    But seriously, I want to love biking but I am wary of getting back on it for fear of being uncomfortable for several days.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday!!!

UGG back to work YUCK!

E & Nancy, I am going to try some sprints tonight, DH is off work so he can take Alexa to Tball. I will let you know how it goes.

How long before my legs stop hurting. 

The weather should be nice today too, so I hope to do my power walk at lunch today!


I hope everyone was a wonderful day. 

Umm,Did I miss somthing or has Liz been missing from the thread?


----------



## HockeyKat

I was down -3.6 today.  187.4.  So, total loss of 30.4 since Jan 3, and this is official weighin day.  

I need to get serious in April about training, again.  March, well, I think I sort of took it off.   My calf is still twinge-y but I have been alternating ice and heat and that seems to be helping.

Hockey moves to twice a week next week, and I want to do two shorts (~3 miles) and a long (5-8) each week.   Once I hit 175, I am going to add in weight training.   


Jo, be careful about extending your stride.  I read when I was having trouble with shin splints, that too long of a stride can cause them and/or make them worse.  


Looking forward to food porn!!  Glad everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I was wearing good biking shorts (meaning padded).  By Sugoi, which is a higher end brand.  And let me tell you, my a$$ hurt for about 4 days!  SORE!



*How many miles do you think you've ridden in them?  Much like running shoes, I think the cushioning in the shorts breaks down.  Maybe they've been ...compressed? *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> How long before my legs stop hurting.



* Oh, legs.  Thank GOD for our legs, right Lisa?

Sorry Jo, not laughing AT you.  We've all been there at one point or another.  Seriously - if you aren't already, start taking Advil.  I tend to take it 3x a day, others may vary in their regimine.  It will help reduce the muscle inflamation as well as pain.  And if you have a deep heating product like a bio freeze, Tiger Balm, Icy Hot, even bengay, that you can massage on your muscles that will help as well.  

As for how LONG? Usually for me it's a couple of days. Maybe 3 or 4.  Occasionally it's longer. 

Have you been stretching post-run?  And did you after your race?  It can make a big difference for some people.  I'm definitely one of them.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I was down -3.6 today.  187.4.  So, total loss of 30.4 since Jan 3, and this is official weighin day.
> 
> *Look at you GO Kat!    So happy for you!*
> 
> I need to get serious in April about training, again.



*Me too!  Life seems to keep getting in my way!   I'm still working out, just not with the same intensity and enthusiasm as before the 1/2 Marthon.

Speaking of which, so you all realize that it's been a MONTH?  A whole MONTH since the 1/2.  Where did the time go?*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy--I was just thinking the same thing!  A MONTH!  WT F?!?!?  And NO, my fat a$$ did not compress the padding in my bike shorts!    I haven't used them much.  Bought new last season and if you remember, we had SO much rain that I didn't get much biking in at all.

Jo--Nancy is right about ibuprofen.  Literally, I treat it as a food group and take multiple servings each day.  It is a necessity.  Make sure, though, you go with ibuprofen as opposed to tylenol-based pain relievers.  And yes, stretch!  OMG, religiously.  So important.

Kat--WTG on the loss!  WOOT!  I am sure that is all you need to get you motivated again!  As for the running and the pain--think, really think, about WHY you want to run.  Because if you hate it, then you may want to stick with other cardio that you LIKE.  I mean, it is one thing when you are training for something like the Princess that you really, truly WANT to do.  But when you are talking about making it a lifestyle and part of your regular workout regiment, well just like anything else--if it is something you hate to do or causes you pain, it will end up in sabotage, right?  So think about it.  There are many people here on WISH who only run for the few months it takes to train for the specific race that they want to do and then the rest of the year they just do other forms of exercise.  And that isn't all bad as the change up, as you know, stimulates weight loss.

For me, for example, I am sure that part of my frequent plateaus is not only that I am at the last few pounds but also that I don't vary my routines nearly enough.  Once you body adapts to running, it becomes what is called "more efficient."  Which means that eventually you get so conditioned to a certain amount of running that your body burns LESS calories than it used to for a specific run length.  Suckfest, I know.  But I am addicted to the high.  And I like to push myself to see what else I can do.  And it took me so. freaking. long. to get to a certain point and I never want to backslide, if that makes sense.

Someone asked about Liz.  She's here, just super busy.  And she has no laptop anymore.  She used to post to the thread in the evenings, curled up on the couch with her laptop.  But now she has to sit at a desk to use her desktop, and she doesn't like to sit at the desk in the evenings, so she just isn't posting as much.  She's reading when she can and posting when she can.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Just a quick check in, work is total suckfest!

OMG I just pigged out at lunch too. Whatever, I did it, I was good, Moving on.

NO  I did not stretch after the race, I think that is why I feel so bad. 

I hope everyone is having a great day

Kat, Great job on the loss!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Kat--WTG on the loss!  WOOT!  I am sure that is all you need to get you motivated again!  As for the running and the pain--think, really think, about WHY you want to run.  Because if you hate it, then you may want to stick with other cardio that you LIKE.  I mean, it is one thing when you are training for something like the Princess that you really, truly WANT to do.  But when you are talking about making it a lifestyle and part of your regular workout regiment, well just like anything else--if it is something you hate to do or causes you pain, it will end up in sabotage, right?  So think about it.  There are many people here on WISH who only run for the few months it takes to train for the specific race that they want to do and then the rest of the year they just do other forms of exercise.  And that isn't all bad as the change up, as you know, stimulates weight loss.
> 
> For me, for example, I am sure that part of my frequent plateaus is not only that I am at the last few pounds but also that I don't vary my routines nearly enough.  Once you body adapts to running, it becomes what is called "more efficient."  Which means that eventually you get so conditioned to a certain amount of running that your body burns LESS calories than it used to for a specific run length.  Suckfest, I know.  But I am addicted to the high.  And I like to push myself to see what else I can do.  And it took me so. freaking. long. to get to a certain point and I never want to backslide, if that makes sense.
> 
> Someone asked about Liz.  She's here, just super busy.  And she has no laptop anymore.  She used to post to the thread in the evenings, curled up on the couch with her laptop.  But now she has to sit at a desk to use her desktop, and she doesn't like to sit at the desk in the evenings, so she just isn't posting as much.  She's reading when she can and posting when she can.



This is all very interesting.  

You know, I actually started to like running toward the end of the training.  I would like to push myself into actually running a whole 5K and then 10K in the fall with a friend of mine, and then I think I would just incorporate it into an occasional thing, if that makes sense.  

I am a bit worried about the pain.  It's just a muscle thing, though, I could actually see the bruise for a while where it was pulled.   Maybe I will take one more week of elliptical/hockey only and see where it is.  

Biking, I am not really a fan of, esp indoor.   I would have to drive somewhere to bike outside (my nhood and area is not very bike friendly), and honestly, I know I wouldn't bother.   Plus, I would have to buy a bike and my $$ toward fitness is already a bit out of control.   


Outdoor anything for us is put on hold for a week or two... it is SNOWING pollen right now.  Green cars everywhere (including my usually black one).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So today...I took the day off.  Not from exercise--from LIFE!    Again, this is so so so unusual for me.  I put the kids on the bus, spent a few minutes getting the house drop-in ready (Ha!  This is what I call it--when my house looks good enough for people to drop by unexpectedly) and then went outside on the deck with my Kindle and just read for the entire day.  Until the kids got home from school/gymnastics/other activities.  OMG, I am so relaxed.  Now, of course, it is back to reality.  But oh, the decadence!


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> I bought a City Pass for us to use.  It had admission to Shedd Aquarium, Science and Industry, the Planetarium, Field Museum, then our choice of Sears Tower or the Hancock Building.  The price was $70 for adults and $60 for kids (about 1/2 price).  Within each attraction, some extras were included (shows, movies, or special exhibits).
> 
> So we started out at Shedd.  We arrived shortly after the opening and it was already packed.  We opted to see Fantasea right off the bat (probably a good idea).  Fantasea uses the dolphins, beluga whales, sea lion, red tailed hawks, and penguins.  Very theatrical, but perfect for kids.  The penguins were up close and personal too.  They walked in front of the stands (we were 2nd row).  Part of the show was projected onto the glass wall that overlooks Lake Michigan.  Ryan and Taylor are both really in to learning about animals (Ryan more so), so they really loved Shedd.  That was until all the school groups crashed in on us around noon.
> 
> We decided to head to the planetarium for a snack and some touring.  Before that, here are some pics of Shedd.
> 
> Paula - I just had to get this for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling at the main entrance was breathtaking.
> 
> One of the many waterfalls near the auditorium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some jellies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick and a sea urchin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very close, you will see a very rare penguin:



Wow Amiee.  You really fit a lot in, eh?  Loved the pictures.  

Especially the ceiling.  You know I love my buildings.  

What was each of their favourite things about the trip?  Would it be the Shedd for Ryan?  

What about you?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> !



Just ADORE this picture.  It speaks volumes.  Just sayin'.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> !



Doesn't Kat look so rich?  Or country clubbish?  Or something?  It's like there's "KAT".    KAT IS HERE!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


>



Amiee.  I love this one.  You look pretty and happy.  Fantastic colour on you.   I'm almost thinking that Amy and Nancy can be cousins once removed.  Smiling.  Amy is tall, eh?  Holy cow.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> .



All of you should go get your medals and smile VERY broadly RIGHT NOW.

Go.  Get to it.  

So lovely.  So proud of all of you.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LISA!  That was the picture of me and Nancy I was teasing you about--the one that had you staying up late that night!    I know, those are the reasons I love it, too.

And yes!  Amy is tall!  Of course, it doesn't help that she was standing next to me!  And I am standing on my tip toes, I think, in that pic!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> ]



Hello.  CUTE sister alert.  Was I not promised cute sisters as kids pics?  Was I not?!?!??!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> LISA!  That was the picture of me and Nancy I was teasing you about--the one that had you staying up late that night!    I know, those are the reasons I love it, too.
> 
> And yes!  Amy is tall!  Of course, it doesn't help that she was standing next to me!  And I am standing on my tip toes, I think, in that pic!



The picture almost makes me cry. It's so incredibly beautiful.  

 But I'll refrain.   

Rainbow Trout is in the house. Yes sir!  I'll be back.  But it's calling me right now!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG OMG OMG!  I just got the most AMAZING invitation!  I have been invited to be a guest lecturer aboard an educational cruise leaving from the northern Maine coast heading to GREENLAND!  2 weeks in July/August.  It will make stops in Montreal, Labrador, Baffin Island, and Greenland.   It's an Arctic tour and I would get to discuss the behavioral patterns of the narwhals (NATCH!) and a variety of whales.  OMG!


----------



## jekajekalynn

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG OMG OMG!  I just got the most AMAZING invitation!  I have been invited to be a guest lecturer aboard an educational cruise leaving from the northern Maine coast heading to GREENLAND!  2 weeks in July/August.  It will make stops in Montreal, Labrador, Baffin Island, and Greenland.   It's an Arctic tour and I would get to discuss the behavioral patterns of the narwhals (NATCH!) and a variety of whales.  OMG!



grats


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Doesn't Kat look so rich?  Or country clubbish?  Or something?  It's like there's "KAT".    KAT IS HERE!



OMG, I am so not country club!!!  Like the furthest thing from it!   I think I was trying to not have chins, while still not being blinded by sun, in that pic!!  



E, great news!!


So, I was at the gym tonight, on the elliptical because calf is still a little sore, and realized there was a Pilates class starting in 10 min.   I figured why not, go make a fool of myself since I had no earthly idea what Pilates really even was (yeah, I know)... 

It was actually not bad.  Different from what I expected, and I didn't think it was doing much at the time, but man my whole lower half is jelly now!!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> So today...I took the day off.  Not from exercise--from LIFE!    Again, this is so so so unusual for me.  I put the kids on the bus, spent a few minutes getting the house drop-in ready (Ha!  This is what I call it--when my house looks good enough for people to drop by unexpectedly) and then went outside on the deck with my Kindle and just read for the entire day.  Until the kids got home from school/gymnastics/other activities.  OMG, I am so relaxed.  Now, of course, it is back to reality.  But oh, the decadence!



Nice.  



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG OMG OMG!  I just got the most AMAZING invitation!  I have been invited to be a guest lecturer aboard an educational cruise leaving from the northern Maine coast heading to GREENLAND!  2 weeks in July/August.  It will make stops in Montreal, Labrador, Baffin Island, and Greenland.   It's an Arctic tour and I would get to discuss the behavioral patterns of the narwhals (NATCH!) and a variety of whales.  OMG!



Amazing and jealous.  VERY JEALOUS.  



jekajekalynn said:


> grats



HI!  

I was in TR overload when you came on.  Hi!  



HockeyKat said:


> OMG, I am so not country club!!!  Like the furthest thing from it!



Of course you're not.    But don't you look like that Kat?  So posh?    I love that picture of you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - nice on the MP3.  

Nancy - I'm working through your job description.  

I have gone back to mediating this week.  I used to do it years ago and just suddenly stopped.  

I must.  I have a boatload coming up.  Mom is home.  And that means she's off to the doctor this week and then to the cardiologist to schedule. Family is starting to freak over her - seven years too late.    She invited me to Easter and then forgot - funny story.  I said to Jean - I better phone - either she thinks we're REALLY late or she's forgotten.  Door #2.  (she had just come home from FLA the day before and I suggested that it might be too much for her to have company - she said no but said "I'll phone you" and then never did)

  I'm about to kill an entire assessment team for Nathan.  Long story but I'm ridiculously not even out of Phase I for testing.  ECG and bloodwork (HIV/HEP/etc) and urine and such this week.  Good checkpoint.  Last time with ECG I was so upset (past don't effin' touch my body issues) that the nurse had to school me that my quiet freak out could be seen/read - I thought I was hiding it.   - and the doctor wouldn't be pleased.  

This time - don't love it - but no anxiety as yet.  YEAH FOR ME!   YEAH FOR ME!  And this time I'm over 40 so stress test at some point too.  They better have a friggin' bike because I have leg issues (severe pain) running.  

And the house isn't on the market yet and I don't know why. What's wrong with us I mean.   We are being sent properties in our range and it's really ___________.  Don't know what word to put in there. Hard on Jean for size.   I don't know what to say.  I want downtown so badly.  And yet I'm not getting things in order.  

HAPPY DAYS!  Aren't I bright sunshine?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa.  Slow down.  Breathe.  Yes, meditation!  My head is spinning thinking of your life right now!  Love you!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> And NO, my fat a$$ did not compress the padding in my bike shorts!



*I dunno.  All them sparkles could do a number on bike shorts 

*





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OMG I just pigged out at lunch too. Whatever, I did it, I was good, Moving on.



* Sorry.  That totally struck me as funny.  Yeah, whatever.  I did it.   Hope your evening has gone well!*




lisaviolet said:


> Just ADORE this picture.  It speaks volumes.  Just sayin'.



*me too!  except that the pony tail on the girl behind me blends into my head, and makes me look like I've got some kind of 80's side-pony goin' on!   But OMG we were having so.much.fun.  The race was over - no worries, no stress, just FUN!*



lisaviolet said:


> Hello.  CUTE sister alert.  Was I not promised cute sisters as kids pics?  Was I not?!?!??!



Don't they have such beautiful smiles? 

*So, Lisa.  Are you in the midst of NCAA madness at your house? *



HockeyKat said:


> I figured why not, go make a fool of myself since I had no earthly idea what Pilates really even was (yeah, I know)...



Pilates looks so gentle and innocent, but it can totally kick your a$$! 



lisaviolet said:


> This time - don't love it - but no anxiety as yet.  YEAH FOR ME!   YEAH FOR ME!



*YAY for Lisa!   But - why is all this taking so long?  Frustrating.

Petula Clark.  That's my new name for you.*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

E - awesome news!  Simply awesome!

Lisa - sighing over here.  I do owe you a pic of the younger version of my sister and I.  I haven't forgot, just haven't had a minute to breathe.

Nancy - before you ask, yes I went to JC tonight and it was horrific.  So horrific that I inhaled not one, but two Reese's PB eggs (yes the full size version) in a matter of seconds - like that was going to solve anything .  It is too horrific to actually talk about yet but I am getting there.  Tomorrow is family dinner night and I am cooking.  Marinated grilled chicken, brown rice and broccolli rabe.  Yum...

Hi to everyone - I am reading, but I am in a bad funk at the moment and don't want to bring everyone down.  I am working out my rant and will share later...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh NO, Paula!  I'm so sorry.  I hate, hate, HATE funks.  Just that vicious cycle of downward spiral.  

But, sounds like you have a plan.  Is there something I can do on this end to help?  I'd love to be able to slap some sense into the NY State gov't, but unfortunately, that's a bit beyond my reach *


----------



## adsrtw

Hi guys.  Very long day followed by class.  Haven't read, but wanted to say hi.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh NO, Paula!  I'm so sorry.  I hate, hate, HATE funks.  Just that vicious cycle of downward spiral.
> 
> But, sounds like you have a plan.  Is there something I can do on this end to help?  I'd love to be able to slap some sense into the NY State gov't, but unfortunately, that's a bit beyond my reach *



There are millions of New Yorker's that would pay for someone to slap some sense into the state government.  I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## goofyfan-12

I know I have been pretty quiet lately so I finally had a chance to sit down and explain what the heck has been going on with me lately.  Ever feel like you are getting your bummocks kicked to shreds from every possible direction?  That is what my last few weeks have been like.  Nothing, and I mean nothing has been going smoothly.  As crappy as it has been I cant even say it is the worst because I know there are people out there who have it much worse than I do (at least I have legs  thank you Lisa for giving me perspective) but still  life is mediocre at best right now and frankly it sucks!

Work is moving along, but we have been working through a number of issues and finally last week, we made some progress.  I started to relax and then boom  another exercise to try and save money and further frazzle my nerves.  I am off to a meeting with the big guns tomorrow to try and creatively find a way to save a piece of the project from getting lopped off due to budget cuts.  At least they are not talking about canceling the job again.  My company laptop is currently in NJ being upgraded so I am without my computer.  Liz  I so feel your pain on this one.  Sitting at a desktop is not fun!  Sharing that desktop is even worse!

Home has been a nightmare lately.  I think it is time for me to start looking for a place of my own.  Between my parents being really clingy and my sister never wanting to spend time at her new apartment and always being at the house I am finding myself with no privacy, no place to put myself where I dont feel like I am in someones way or have someone constantly looking over my shoulder.  Ugh I need space of my own!  That is becoming my new mission it seems.

My dating life has been an adventure and not necessarily a good one.  I met this one guy online who seemed really nice.  We shared a lot of the same ideals and such but when we met in person I realized what was wrong.  He said he had a few pounds to lose, but he should have said about 150+ pounds to lose.  I was not expecting that and while I am compassionate to his situation, I could not get away from him fast enough.  All I could see was my old lifestyle and I sure as hell dont want to go back to that.  I have guilt about doing that to him, but I have to look out for me first.  Now he wont leave me alone and I am searching for the words that convey my point without being cruel and hurtful.  The whole thing has me in my head trying to figure out if I am betraying the old Paula for thinking this way.  I know I am not, but I really want to find someone who can share my love of being active and this guy just could not.  I cant help feeling that I am being selfish somehow, but if you cant be selfish in searching for that one special guy when can you be?  Am I crazy here?

Then there is my volunteer work.  Most of you know I chair a board of directors for a non-profit.  Well things there have been a nightmare this year due to some issues that need resolution and the weight of that is becoming a bit much lately.

So all of this leads to Paula stress eating her way to a 4.3 pound weight gain this week!  4.3 freaking pounds!!!  WT   F?  I am better than this but I cant seem to stop the eating machine that has taken over my body and mind.  I go and do my workouts and then blow my hard work out the window by eating.  Where did my motivation go?  Where did my sense of purpose go?  Is it normal to not want to do any cardio a month after you finish the biggest exercise related activity of your life?  I cant shake this feeling of what next?  Nothing I come up with seems to compare or interest me.  Someone tell me that I didnt peak too soon here.  I am not done yet!  I have more weight to lose!  I just cant seem to find the will to keep going right now.

OK  rant over  Someone throw me a line because I need some serious help getting back on the wagon.


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- We can pick another race and another month! I'm pretty flexible. Let's find another one that interests us!

E- That sounds like an awesome experience! Congrats.

Kat- You are doing so well! I'm so happy for you/proud of you!

So me, I've had no loss for two weeks. I am not shocked by this, I was totally off with my eating. I'm back on track now though. I also started a turbo kickboxing class, it's like kickboxing on drugs with some dance moves tossed in for good measure. It'll be a good replacement for hockey when it ends Thursday. I also think the instructor is really good so that helps. My two friends walked out saying they were already sore an I was proud because while I feel like I got a workout but it didn't hurt walking down stairs. It made me a little proud of the work I've been doing. I needed a silver lining to two weeks of no loss.

Ok off to bed I'm making it a goal to try to be better about when I go to sleep.


----------



## poppinspal

goofyfan-12 said:


> My dating life has been an adventure and not necessarily a good one.  I met this one guy online who seemed really nice.  We shared a lot of the same ideals and such but when we met in person I realized what was wrong.  He said he had a few pounds to lose, but he should have said about 150+ pounds to lose.  I was not expecting that and while I am compassionate to his situation, I could not get away from him fast enough.  All I could see was my old lifestyle and I sure as hell dont want to go back to that.  I have guilt about doing that to him, but I have to look out for me first.  Now he wont leave me alone and I am searching for the words that convey my point without being cruel and hurtful.  The whole thing has me in my head trying to figure out if I am betraying the old Paula for thinking this way.  I know I am not, but I really want to find someone who can share my love of being active and this guy just could not.  I cant help feeling that I am being selfish somehow, but if you cant be selfish in searching for that one special guy when can you be?  Am I crazy here?.



Paula- my computer is about to die an I left my plug at work so I'll give you a better response to this tomorrow but my extremely short version is... You've changed and it's ok for you to change what you're looking for and willing to accept. If you need someone whose active right now there's no shame in holding out for that instead of settling for a guy who is talking about getting active. Date whose good for you now, not a year ago. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## adsrtw

Paula, posting with one eye open just for you.  I know some mean people who would be willing to smack somebody for you.  Stress can lead to water retention.  And if you are retaining, 4 lbs will come off easy.  A few days if not so great eating will not destroy what you have accomplished.  Promise!  As far as the guy goes, he lied.  That is a big deal, but I don't know if I would tell him that the weight is the deal breaker.  As far as Odyssey goes, I know some of the adults are less likely to get along than 5 three year olds.  Maybe time to put a foot down, or up????  Just breathe!  After all, they can't hit you.  That was my favorite Bawb quote (I know you don't listen, but it is a fitting quote).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula--so much to say to you right now, but I will wait a bit.  Just know this--like Nancy, ANYTHING you need from me...just say it.  We will help you in whatever way we can.  Secondly, yes, it IS normal.  We probably should have warned all of you--there is this phenomena known as post-marathon let-down.  Really, you train and train and train and are just SO focused.  And then once your focus has come and gone, well, you just get lost.  And it is often very hard to get back on the focus train.  Hang in there--tackle on thing at a time.


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> Kat- You are doing so well! I'm so happy for you/proud of you!
> 
> So me, I've had no loss for two weeks. I am not shocked by this, I was totally off with my eating. I'm back on track now though. I also started a turbo kickboxing class, it's like kickboxing on drugs with some dance moves tossed in for good measure. It'll be a good replacement for hockey when it ends Thursday. I also think the instructor is really good so that helps. My two friends walked out saying they were already sore an I was proud because while I feel like I got a workout but it didn't hurt walking down stairs. It made me a little proud of the work I've been doing. I needed a silver lining to two weeks of no loss.
> 
> Ok off to bed I'm making it a goal to try to be better about when I go to sleep.



Thanks!!  I don't really feel that way most days... it's been a struggle to stay on, lately.

Is the class called TurboKick?  My gym offers something like this, I think... been curious about it, too.


Paula, sorry that life is so stressful lately.  I completely understand the needing a space of your own.   Luckily I married someone like me in this regard, and we definitely have learned to respect the other's alone time.   Do you think that talking to your parents/sister would help?

As to the feeling not true to yourself with respect to the guy.   Well, I think that finding someone that shares your values INCLUDES the active lifestyle part.   Not to mention, the guy lied.   

Anyhow, I hope that things get better for you soon.  If you need to vent/rant, I am always here.  


E, post marathon let down!!  Wow, that explains my whole March.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG OMG OMG!  I just got the most AMAZING invitation!  I have been invited to be a guest lecturer aboard an educational cruise leaving from the northern Maine coast heading to GREENLAND!  2 weeks in July/August.  It will make stops in Montreal, Labrador, Baffin Island, and Greenland.   It's an Arctic tour and I would get to discuss the behavioral patterns of the narwhals (NATCH!) and a variety of whales.  OMG!



WOW! So exciting, congratulations! 



lisaviolet said:


> HAPPY DAYS!  Aren't I bright sunshine?



You are always bright sunshine to me! 



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi to everyone - I am reading, but I am in a bad funk at the moment and don't want to bring everyone down.  I am working out my rant and will share later...



Paula, ive read everything you wrote and 
Don't be too hard on your self about the guy, you need to do what is right for YOU and there should be no guilt in that. I know im REALLY far away from you, but I am always here if you need anything 

So, Im setting off to London in 1.5 hours - so excited! Ive got my camera ready (although my pics will be no where near as good as Lisa and EE!)

Im only away overnight so behave whilst im gone 

Have a great few days everyone


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning ladies!  Having a sick computer sucks.  It's casual day today at my work. I decided to wear my new caribbean beach resort t shirt. So i am reminiscing a little bit about the half marathon this morning.  I hope all is going well with everybody and hopefully i can catch up with everybody at lunch today.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> OK  rant over  Someone throw me a line because I need some serious help getting back on the wagon.



*Paula, rant away.  I'm always glad to listen.  I might not have the answer, but I'm definitely willing to try!  

Personal space - I get that.  Is Donna not happy with her choice?  Or maybe just not quite comfortable with it yet?   Maybe she'll swap with you!  Seriously though, you did have a plan/timeline of your own, didn't you?  Has any of that changed?

The guy.  Oh, the guy thing.  You are looking for someone who clicks with who you are NOW.  Not who you were 2 years ago. Don't feel guilty about that.  You've worked SO HARD to get where you are now.  If he doesn't share the healthy lifestyle, it's just not going to work.

And the post-race let down.  I too am floundering.  I did after my full marathon as well.  I just haven't found that next thing to focus on yet.  I was so ready to be done with the training by the time the marathon rolled around, and it would seem like a welcome break to get back to the "mundane" daily workouts.  But truth is, I do much better when I have a plan laid out for me and I don't have to think about what workout to do each day. 

Hang in there - we'll muddle thru somehow.  I wish I could reach thru the computer and give you a big "finish line hug" *




poppinspal said:


> I also started a turbo kickboxing class, it's like kickboxing on drugs with some dance moves tossed in for good measure.



*hoo boy.  I can see that ending badly for me 




hmmm....I seem to have *lost* the other quotes 

Kelly - have fun in London.  Be safe 

EE - enjoy casual day!

Liz, Erika, Lisa, Kat, Amy, Ronda (hey. Ronda. Race??? what up with the race????), Jo, Cathie, Sunny, Jessica - hope everyone has a great day! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Tuesday!!

E, Congrats on the wonderful invite!!!

Paula, Sorry things are so stressfull for you right now.

First on the guy, send him an email and "tell the truth", tell him that you NEED to be selfish right now, you NEED to just focaus on yourself and you think he is a great guy, but you just don't have time for anyone other than you. 

Who cares what he things of you after you say that, your never going to talk to him again! And you are not being mean


On the space issue, 
Can you share the apartment with your sister, if she is never there, its like a place of your own without the cost



For the eating, well LORD KNOW, I am not good with the eating, I even after my race Saturday, I kinda felt like it was a ticket to eat whatever, OMG and I have, but then last night I got a call from a friend to do a 4 mile race next Sat the 17th, So I said YES, even if I have to bring my girls in the stroller. I said YES, cus I can feel myself just eating and no working out.. Paula you look great, just look at your pictures. Take a deep breath and just say, OK< what I ate yesterday if over, One Day at a Time, One Hour at a Time.

My job is suckfest everyday, I know I can't leave, so I just take it one hour at a time. I cry sometimes, I eat like a pig too, but why should I let the issues of others make me do things I don't like. Right! You can and WILL recover from this.  You are a Rock Start, HELLO you just did a 1/2 marathon 30days ago. Not many people can say that!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Jo - you said YES?!?!?!  Good for you! 


my day has been totally mucked up.  Nothing bad per se, just life steam rolling it's way over me again.    Still hopeful that I'll get a bike ride in after these rain showers pass.  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Jo - you said YES?!?!?!  Good for you!
> 
> 
> my day has been totally mucked up.  Nothing bad per se, just life steam rolling it's way over me again.    Still hopeful that I'll get a bike ride in after these rain showers pass.  *



Sorry your having a yucky day.
 I think the issue for all of us, we need warm weather. One day nice, 6 days bad SUCKS! We have rain showers today also.


----------



## cathie1327

Hi everyone,

Quick drive by. I haven't been able to read the last couple days, thus the no responding. Hopefully I'll get some time to myself tonight to sit down and go through the last few days. Life is just staying super busy lately.

Speaking of staying busy, I got my first cake order for this weekend that is totally legit. I don't know them, a friend of mine didn't refer them; they picked up my card at a wedding I did. I am SUPER excited.


----------



## Ronda93

Paula - Yes, this is the moment to be most selfish.  Do not short yourself on this.  So much of my success has been due to the fabulous support from DGF.  Those nearest you can lift you up or pull you down.  Not deliberately mind you, but they can.  I don't know gentle words for him.  Something about wanting to share an increasingly active lifestyle.  Realistically he knows that's not him.

Kat - Pilates make me wobbly, too.  but they are supposed to make me taller, too.  We'll see.

We are facing another awful loss in our house.  Our dog Murray hasn't been feeling well.  A cough and seeming kinda slow.  She's 12, so slowing is to be expected.  Her appetite dropped off last week.  After several trips to our vet, we went to the vet hospital that has treated our other pets.  An ultrasound revealed a large mass in her abdomen with additional growths in her liver and spleen.  The can't image the lungs very well, but suspect growths there are causing the cough.  

The prognosis is poor.  We've brought her home to spoil her.  Peanut butter is still exciting.  I will likely be going to St Louis alone this weekend.  My family is planning to see me during the race.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh NO Ronda!!!!   So, so sorry on the news about Murray.   



As to Pilates makes you taller??  I don't need any more height!  

I have read, though, that it improves posture and makes you stand straighter.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Ronda* - so sorry to hear about Murray   You must be in total taper mode right now.  Here's hoping for perfect weather in St. Louis this weekend!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I had popped on to say YAY!  I finally got my bike ride in this afternoon!

It's just one road - out and back.  Just over 6 miles each direction, but it's a bit of a stinker of a ride.  Continuous sloping hill up on the way out - with an elevation change of about 400 feet over the 6 miles (almost 28 minutes), which gives me the reward of a super fast, easy ride back (17 minutes).


----------



## Ronda93

I am totally tapering this week.  Weather looks good... which means no sleet?  Temp at the start should be low 50s.  Not bad.  

Now, I will boast a bit.  Before (1997) and last year - nothing really current. 









DGF and me on vacation last May.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

FABULOUS PICTURES RONDA!  

I so love to see the side-by-side comparison.  Really makes it all so real, kwim?  What is your weight loss total?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda WOW you look great. Sorry about Murray
I know you will have a Rock Race!!!! Good Luck!!

Nancy, Great Job on the bike ride, I don't bike, I have a  bike. I am one of the riders that  rides slow down the street on Sundays with the family HA HA HA H

Hello Everyone! Hope your haveing a great day

2.5 miles train done. I walked more than ran. Lets still very stiff


----------



## jekajekalynn

Hi all 

Had a pretty good day today.  Me and dh did our daily 2 mile walk this evening, and I did my 20 minutes of Wii exercise stuff.  I'm pooped today for some reason, I think it has to do with the humidity.   

Thinking of starting a garden this year, but I was wondering how long does it take for seeds to germinate from one of little plastic planter boxes with the little seed-puck things?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

jekajekalynn said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had a pretty good day today.  Me and dh did our daily 2 mile walk this evening, and I did my 20 minutes of Wii exercise stuff.  I'm pooped today for some reason, I think it has to do with the humidity.
> 
> Thinking of starting a garden this year, but I was wondering how long does it take for seeds to germinate from one of little plastic planter boxes with the little seed-puck things?



I can not help you with a garden, I can even plant a flower. HA HA


----------



## Ronda93

I had completely forgotten about that pic.  Really stunned me when I saw it this weekend.  It's been a slow grind.  It took fifteen years to gain it and nearly the same to lose it. I never weighed at my tippy top, but I was over 250.  At 162 now, I'll call it 90 pounds.

Exercise has improved my fitness profoundly, but I think the loss has come from changing what and how I eat.  Someone said you cannot out train a bad diet.  

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> I had completely forgotten about that pic.  Really stunned me when I saw it this weekend.  It's been a slow grind.  It took fifteen years to gain it and nearly the same to lose it. I never weighed at my tippy top, but I was over 250.  At 162 now, I'll call it 90 pounds.
> 
> Exercise has improved my fitness profoundly, but I think the loss has come from changing what and how I eat.  Someone said you cannot out train a bad diet.
> 
> Ronda



Ronda, that is me to a T. Cannot out train a bad diet. I know how to do the workouts, I just can't get the diet together. 
I think you look wonderfull. 90lbs is ALOT. Way to Go!!1


----------



## adsrtw

Have a quick shout out all the moms out there - i need some help!  Taylor has really been the death of me lately. Tonight she wouldn't even eat supper wouldn't take 1 bite.  On top of this it was kid friendly.  All she wants to eat is peanut butter.  She won't even touch her old standby of carrots. i've been giving in and fixing her something else to eat, until last week. Has anybody else live through this?  Any tips on getting taylor to eat?  She is so picky!  Again i apologize for the lack punctuation.  I'm still learning this voice recognition feature.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - you look fabulous!  The side by side comparisons are truly telling.  How awesome for you.  So sorry to hear about Murray.  Sending hugs.

Thanks to everyone for all of the words of advice.  They are helping.  I still feel pretty crappy, but work has me busy today so I can't think about much else right now (I am typing this from work and will be here for a few more hours at least - yuck!).

I am taking it all in and am trying to process it.  This is not easy for me.  Still trying to get used to the new me I guess.

Gotta run - time to get back to my number crunching.

EE - good luck with Taylor.  I remember my sister eating bologna sandwiches for lunch for like a year and a half when we were in school.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, I cant help you much, as you know my girls are 5 & 2.
ALexa 5 will not try anything new, just chicken, chicken nuggets, Peanut butter, Mac and Cheese, Fruit and Junk. 
Most of the time if dinner is not something I know they will eat I make them something else.

For example, last night was turkey taco salad, they got mac and cheese with strawberries
Tonight was grilled chicken and rice, they got grilled chicken and rice.

Just a side note, every day is an issue with Alexa on everything, from getting dressed to brushing teeth to playing to TV. Everything is an issue, you would think she is 15 with all this drama


----------



## adsrtw

OMG, that fits Taylor to a T recently.  Worse than pulling teeth and bossy!  

Have fun with those state misfits Paula!  I bet you have your angry eyes on. 

Ronda - sorry about Murray.


----------



## poppinspal

Ronda- Sorry about Murray, I'm sending lots of hugs your way. The pictures are great to see, you look so amazing! I'm getting excited to hear about your race, which you will surely rock! 

Kat- The class I'm taking is Turbo Kickboxing so it's probably the same idea. I have to say my instructor is amazing, which I know really helps. I was worried that after playing hockey with the guys for months now that this wouldn't be enough of a replacement... I was wrong. It's great for any fitness level because you get out of it what you put into it. I am definitely looking forward to more of it. 

So I did my turbo kickboxing class last night, came home and ran my planned training run and then got a call that they needed extra skaters for hockey tonight so I went and played an hour and a half of hockey. I'm proud to say that I'm feeling so good, my body has really changed since January. My fitness level is definitely almost back to where it was when I was playing sports. I'm going to a Zumba class tomorrow, then Thursday night I am trying out a Cardio Cabaret class and I'm going right from class to my last night of hockey till fall. We'll see how I'm feeling after all that but so far this week my energy level is so high I was almost bouncing off the walls at work. 

Oh and have I mentioned I never learned how to ride a bike? Well I haven't but this might be the summer I finally tackle it. I have tried before with horrible results but I'm sick of missing out on this. I want to ride to work, I want to be able to jump on my bike and go. I wonder where I can get myself adult training wheels! haha


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> =. I wonder where I can get myself adult training wheels! haha




Too funny Meg!


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, that sounds fun!!  I will have to check it out.  I want to try Zumba someday, too, but I would have to go to a different branch of my gym about 15 min away.  


So, our AC broke last night.  High of 93 today.   Whee.   I am at home awaiting the repair guy (had to call 4 before I found one that could come today), wish me luck that they can fix it.


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- I have this great mental image of me cruising down the sidewalk on a bike with huge training wheels. 

Kat- I'll let you know how Zumba is, taking classes like this is kind of new to me. I usually stick to playing sports but I'm enjoying it so far. Did I mention I'll be in North Carolina at the end of October for a wedding? The girl is from Charlotte so I assume the wedding is going to be some place in that area.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Fly-by from me - just got home from London and I am shattered!

Oh, Phantom of the Opera was PHENOMENAL!!!! I really cannot express how awesome it was - from start to finish I was mesmorised! 
I almost fell from the top of the stairs on an open top bus, but I managed to hang on to the banister and not end up on the drivers lap! Oh a day in the life of me! 

Ronda - You look fantastic! You should be so proud!

Jo - Good for you for saying yes to the run!

Check in tomorrow with you all


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly Glad you had a great time!! 

Its a Yucky day here, lots of rain

My lower back hurts bad today, Hurts to sip. I took Aleve, 
and I promised the girls I would take them to Chucky Cheese tonight!!! 

Hope eveyone is have a good day.


----------



## HockeyKat

AC man is here.  $400-600 repair.  Isn't homeownership FUN?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> AC man is here.  $400-600 repair.  Isn't homeownership FUN?



Sorry Kat, That sucks.   If it makes you feel any better we just had to put $1500 into my mini van


----------



## adsrtw

Hey!  Just popping in B 4 the thunder storms hit.  Just tired lady gaga On the radio and was reminiscing about our night at jelly rolls


----------



## poppinspal

Just got home from Zumba, my instructor was horrible. A girl I went with has done Zumba a few different places and says that was not Zumba. Plus my instructor never explained any moves so we just had to try to follow along. Oh and she charged us $12 for what was supposed to be a free trial.

Makes me really appreciate my Turbo Kickboxing class!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone-

quick post for me as I am exhausted and about tocall it's night.  Wanted to say thanks for all of the support these past few days.  I am not quite back on the wagon yet, but I have a leg up so that is a start.  Telling the guy to scram tomorrow.  I still have guilt but as my best friend reminded me I wouldn't be me without it and it will fade.  Work is just going to be stressful for a while and I need to roll with it.  In the meantime, I am making quite an impression on the higher ups so at least there is a positive to all of this.

The one thing I can control is my living situation so the plan is to start saving and prepping to move out.  I am working on the schedule and budget stuff so I can figure it all out.  I think I can do this sometime in the fall and not have to dip into savings to cover all of the deposits if I hunker down and reign inthe spending on stupid stuff.  I would really like to leave the emergency stash where it is and am willing to wait an extra month or two if need be.

So that is where my head is.  Now I am off to bed.   This girl needs some sleep.

Ciao'


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I I never weighed at my tippy top, but I was over 250.  At 162 now, I'll call it 90 pounds.
> 
> * awesome.  Simply awesome.*
> 
> Someone said you cannot out train a bad diet.



*yeah. That was me   I got that from a local trainer who takes his clients to the grocery store and teaches them how to eat, in addition to teaching them how to exercise.*



adsrtw said:


> Have a quick shout out all the moms out there - i need some help!  Taylor has really been the death of me lately. Tonight she wouldn't even eat supper wouldn't take 1 bite.



*That is SO hard, because you don't want to make food an *issue*, kwim?  Maybe let her help plan the menu for tomorrow night's dinner?  Challenge her to eat something of every color in the rainbow?*



poppinspal said:


> I'm going to a Zumba class tomorrow
> 
> *<raises hand> Zumba impaired  It is a ton of fun, but seriously.   I am rhythm impaired.*
> 
> I wonder where I can get myself adult training wheels! haha



*You can totally do this.  oh, and I want pictures *



DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh, Phantom of the Opera was PHENOMENAL!!!! I really cannot express how awesome it was - from start to finish I was mesmorised!
> 
> *I love, love, love Phantom!  Had you seen it before? *
> 
> 
> I almost fell from the top of the stairs on an open top bus, but I managed to hang on to the banister and not end up on the drivers lap!



*hoo boy.  Close call, Kelly! *



adsrtw said:


> Hey!  Just popping in B 4 the thunder storms hit.  Just tired lady gaga On the radio and was reminiscing about our night at jelly rolls



*Lady Gaga.  Seriously.  What *was* that guy thinking *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> quick post for me as I am exhausted and about tocall it's night.  Wanted to say thanks for all of the support these past few days.



* Glad to hear that things are looking up



Today I attempted to go dress shopping.  Epic Fail.  OMG everything was either old lady granny stuff, or ummm....not enough fabric  way too short and...well...inappropriate!  The ONLY thing I got was exercise as I literally walked the entire mall.  Well, except for Annies Pretzels.  I skipped that *


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> * Glad to hear that things are looking up
> 
> 
> 
> Today I attempted to go dress shopping.  Epic Fail.  OMG everything was either old lady granny stuff, or ummm....not enough fabric  way too short and...well...inappropriate!  The ONLY thing I got was exercise as I literally walked the entire mall.  Well, except for Annies Pretzels.  I skipped that *



Sorry about the dresses.  

And...


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula - loads to say.

I want you to know - in case you don't know - that when I come on here and see your results at JC when there is a loss I'm proud of you and when there is a gain I'm proud of you.  Sounds strange how I'm putting it?  NOPE. Not at all.   Paula your success is so substantial that it is your dedication that makes me smile and sigh.  Your dedication.  And more importantly - how you own the gains and move on.  It's how you succeed.  That IS your success.  

Your situation at home.  I only feel excited for you.  I know you're feeling a lot.  But I'm only feeling excited.

The guy.  Well I've already said it to Megan - it's your right to have your wants in a partner. (I'm laughing because I don't have any  - maybe I should give it some thought.  Smiling) It's not like you just blew him off - it just became clear to you that a huge need is an active partner. That's where you're at.   So you stuck to it.  And you are questioning yourself a bit - which I don't think is a bad thing.   And there is no sense of wasting anyone's time.  His or yours.  He deserves to get someone who thinks he's the best thing in the world and you deserve to get a good fit for you.  So not pussyfooting around is a good thing and a loving choice.  

All in all - through a lot of your frustration and tough moments I saw/see a lot of good decisions and moves that are good for you.   

(I am sorry that work is so frustrating. )


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Paula - loads to say.
> 
> I want you to know - in case you don't know - that when I come on here and see your results at JC when there is a loss I'm proud of you and when there is a gain I'm proud of you.  Sounds strange how I'm putting it?  NOPE. Not at all.   Paula your success is so substantial that it is your dedication that makes me smile and sigh.  Your dedication.  And more importantly - how you own the gains and move on.  It's how you succeed.  That IS your success.



I couldn't agree more.  So well said.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> * Glad to hear that things are looking up
> 
> 
> 
> Today I attempted to go dress shopping.  Epic Fail.  OMG everything was either old lady granny stuff, or ummm....not enough fabric  way too short and...well...inappropriate!  The ONLY thing I got was exercise as I literally walked the entire mall.  Well, except for Annies Pretzels.  I skipped that *



But with your legs wouldn't you look good in shorter - not young woman mini but shorter - dresses.  

Are you sure what you're deeming inappropriate isn't very pretty on you and maybe a mindset?

Don't misunderstand I too think there's a line there.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> $400-600 repair.



Sucks Kat.  That sucks.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - your job.  Easy.

Just ask me if I don't post a weigh-in - that's all.  Oh and  everyone remind me on a gain to simply move on.  And that is life.  

BL was supposed to end and they have extended it.  I'm not into the extension.  I've always been successful on the previous BLs.  This time simply spinning.  I'm just not into it b/c I can't keep up with it and here and other DIS time.  So my mindset wasn't the same.  And I chose a two week weigh in which didn't work either.  

Nothing changed for me.  Food - just have strayed from eating consciously and not feeling emotions instead of numbing them.  And eating what I LOVE only.  

I'm sure the natural exercise of downtown living is one reason why I'm simply spinning this time out as well.

So weighing in is just about accepting that I have to fail to succeed. Not really about weight loss as much.   Big lesson to me in life in general - one that I covet seeing Paula.  Yes, I sitll hate the scale.  But it worked for me last year as much as I HATE saying that.  

So Thursdays Nancy.  I think Thursday is a good choice for me.  I'll start tomorrow for next week.  So if you don't hear me by Friday.  

And I will weigh in until my weight plateaus from eating consciously and exercising .  Seriuosly.  I'm NOT GETTING OFF until I'm there.     I'm very serious.  I don't care if it's two years of it.  I'm not getting off until I'm at that place of conscious eating and a loving exercise schedule. (I say that because when I've slacked off I've realized that I'm sleeping much better which means I was doing too much and not listening to my body) 

I feel good.  I am not upset that I'm HERE at all.  I'm being WAY more loving to myself.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda -  with Murray.  That's hard.  Sighing.  

And on your pictures.  Just wow.  Congratulations to you.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Sucks Kat.  That sucks.



Well, it actually turned out okay.  We needed 3 parts, but the guy basically bartered the labor, freon, and a year service contract in exchange for a website.  So it turned out being in the mid $300 range.    

Oh, and the temp in the house is back to normal.  Yay for a good, cool night's sleep.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> But with your legs wouldn't you look good in shorter - not young woman mini but shorter - dresses.



*Shorter, maybe.  Sleezy?  no thanks. I'm too old for that   What I'm looking for is kind of a dual-purpose dress.  We have a fundraising ball that to attend, and also my parents 50th Wedding anniversary dinner.  So, nice but not over-the-top fancy.*




lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - your job.  Easy.
> 
> Just ask me if I don't post a weigh-in - that's all.  Oh and  everyone remind me on a gain to simply move on.



*Okey Dokey!  I'm on it! *



HockeyKat said:


> Well, it actually turned out okay.  We needed 3 parts, but the guy basically bartered the labor, freon, and a year service contract in exchange for a website.  So it turned out being in the mid $300 range.



*Win-Win!  Gotta love that barter system.  Glad you got your a/c back.  We wouldn't want a Cranky Kat. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Thursday!!!

Just a quick post to say Hi. 
No workout yesterday, still having an issue with my lower back.


I hope everyone is haveing a great day


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi Jo.  

Kelly - thanks for the sweet comment.    So happy to hear about your London travels.  I thought about you yesterday - will type when I have time.  

And Phantom - that scene where Christine first REALLY finds him - so sexual, eh?  Holy cow.  





HockeyKat said:


> Well, it actually turned out okay.  We needed 3 parts, but the guy basically bartered the labor, freon, and a year service contract in exchange for a website.  So it turned out being in the mid $300 range.
> 
> Oh, and the temp in the house is back to normal.  Yay for a good, cool night's sleep.



Nice Kat.  Aren't you smart?  Why yes you are.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Shorter, maybe.  Sleezy?  no thanks. I'm too old for that   What I'm looking for is kind of a dual-purpose dress.  We have a fundraising ball that to attend, and also my parents 50th Wedding anniversary dinner.  So, nice but not over-the-top fancy.*



Well I didn't mean mini.  

You would look amazing in a sheath dress - just amazing  -just around the knees.  

It's so smart to think of dual.  The dress I wore to my nieces's wedding - I wore at WDW this last trip.  And the other day here when it was in the eighties.  

That weather has suddenly disappeared.  '

And thanks and good on the WI.  I'll finish up with BL this week and then next week willl weigh in here.

Oh and smiled about your parent's 50th.  Yeah it's back on.  How's it going?  

What organization are you raising money for?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> And thanks and good on the WI.  I'll finish up with BL this week and then next week willl weigh in here.
> 
> *So, I don't need to nag about today, right?  You have a baseline starting point?*
> 
> Oh and smiled about your parent's 50th.  Yeah it's back on.  How's it going?
> 
> *ugh.  family=stress for me.  Except that I just talked with my oldest brother.  He's the "non stress" one.  We are at least on the same page with all this.  It will be nice.  But honestly I'll be glad when it's over.  *
> 
> 
> What organization are you raising money for?



*It's called Otherworld (you can check them out at www.Otherworld.org) it's an adventure weekend thing that Stephen and I do in the fall.  So much fun.  You ladies would ALL love it.*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Nancy - That was my first time seeing Phantom on stage, I had only seen the film before! Now, I LOVED the film but seeing it on stage - WOW!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - thanks for the sweet comment.    So happy to hear about your London travels.  I thought about you yesterday - will type when I have time.
> 
> And Phantom - that scene where Christine first REALLY finds him - so sexual, eh?  Holy cow.



Honestly, the whole thing left me gobsmacked! It was just unbelievably fantastic!

Back to it today, work, healthy eating, exercise!

Kat - so glad you got your A/C fixed. Of course over here we have no need whatsoever for A/C! 

Ronda - I forgot to say, so sorry about Murray 

Everyone - Hi

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 
Long day at the office, even longer that I am waiting for the UPS chick to bring me my new book. UGG. 
Women Food and God. Can't wait to read it..

 No work out today or yesterday, but I sure did work out my mouth chewing. 
HA HA HA. I just need not to eat. I think I am going to have to sign back up for WW online, this way, if I pay my $$$ then I will stick to it.

Have a Wonderful Thrusday All!


----------



## lisaviolet

You got it Nancy.  I've weighed in will send it to BL tomorrow and on with this thread next week for pounds lost or gained.  

I see it more as a challenge to fully accept the gains.    And I'm very serious about not quitting until I feel at a better place.  Poor you.  

Kelly - I fell.  HARD.  VERY HARD.  And I thought of you.  

I shouldn't even be laughing.  It was a main intersection downtown TO. Long story but it involved a car turning right that didn't have to space and shouldn't have been in our way but blocked the way at that last minute so I had to go behind him.  I was running b/c the light was about to go once I got past his mess and I fell like I was sliding into second base.  Both knees hit first before I got my hands down.  And I think I was out of it for a little bit. Not out of it like head hitting - just out of it.   How do I know?  I told Jean I fell at one intersection but part of my memory makes that absolutely impossible.  

The light turned and I was still down.    I know it's not funny.  But this woman comes out and looks like she was about to kill a car (beside me not in behind me ) that was about to go with the light.  So stupid of him - because that is so dangerous not to wait for me.  

So didn't think anything of it that day.  I struggled to get my knee back and it went out once or twice but nada.  NOW - sore, sore and hmmm sore.  Entire body.  

So thought of you Kelly.  

Oh and got three requistions completed.  Eight viles of blood twilight people - and the little bottle fun.  BUt the BEST.  THE BEST.  ECG - no HUGE ANXIETY.  Did I love it?  NO.  But NO HUGE ANXIETY.  I am proud of myself and it is just a gift to show me that all my painful and difficult decisions have brought wondrous gifts.  THIS IS HUGE FOR ME.  Better than weight!  HUGE.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi!  I am emerging from the 3 days of ignoring life.  Nothing bad happened.  I just...um, stopped.  Can't really explain it other than that.

So, I have read and am caught up.  I will try to respond to everyone, but will forget stuff. Sorry in advance!

OMG, Nancy!  Annie's Pretzels!  I totally choked on my tea!  To the point where the kids came into my office to see if I was ok!  HI LAR IOUS!  Maybe one of the funniest things EVER.  And ask Liz about the dress.  She has tons of dresses and can always find the perfect dress for every occasion.  She'll give you a list of designers.  Listen to her.

Paula/Lisa--so proud of you both!  I totally love what Lisa said to you, Paula!  It is the dedication and commitment that are so much more important than the actual number!  And Lisa--proud of you for all of the medical stuff and just cruising through it!  Brilliant!

Kelly--glad you loved Phantom!  So jealous!

Kat--300 is better than $700 or whatever it would have been!  Glad it wasn't too painful.

Jo--another race!  Go you!

Ronda--So sorry about Murray!  That is tough, for sure.  And wow, your race is right around the corner!  Exciting!  Can't wait for the RR!

EE--food and kids.  Tough.  We do the eat a rainbow thing in our house and it works pretty well.  And there are plenty of nights where I don't expect them to eat what I am making for Jeff and I (like it is some really out there vegetarian thing)--and then I'll give them a fruit/veggie/cheese plate.  One thing that ALWAYS worked for my kids when they got into fussy stages was DIP.  Omg, they would eat anything if they could dip it in something.  So I got a bunch of little dip cups and would put the appropriate condiment in them...FF ranch dressing or ketchup or humus or whatever.  And it did the trick every single time.

Megan--sorry Zumba was a suckfest.  Yes, stick with kickass class like turbo stuff.  I just started a BodyKombat class which is totally kickass.  It is all marital arts moves done at cardio pace.  WAY cool and I feel like a badass ninja at the end of it!  

Jess--still with us?

Sunny--?!?! Check in when you can!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so you know what finally woke me up and made me come back to the land of the living?  GREAT story.

Riley has been having "issues" with this 10 year old girl on the bus.  She is just on him all the time.  Mean, name calling, all of that kid type of behavior.  Also saying things about his sisters or our house or that her family makes more money than our family (which isn't true, not that it matters to a 10 year old)--all sorts of bizarre stuff.  But I assume that is because she actually has a crush on him or something.  Anyway, she has been annoying the hell out of him for weeks.  And he has been handling it really well and not calling her names back or anything like that.  Totally not encouraging her.

So today she says to my guy, "Why does your mom always wear running tights or running shorts?"  And he turns to her and says, "Because she CAN!"     Shut her right up.

And when he was telling me the story, he said that what he REALLY wanted to say was "My mom runs all the time because she doesn't want to look like YOUR mom!"  But thankfully he knew not to say that (and yes, her mother has a significant amount of weight to lose).


----------



## adsrtw

Sending a cyber high 5 to Riley.  Very cool.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - thank you for saying what you did.  I tend to forget that the committment (is that spelled right?) part of what I am doing is the hard part.  The rest is really just the results right?  Again - thanks!  

E - tell Riley that he is the coolest son ever for saying that!

work = suckfest today so I am calling it a night and crashing.  Please pray that the folks in the state government pass a budget before I totally lose it and start to look like this 

Thanks...

btw - where can I find an Annie's pretzel?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Honestly, the whole thing left me gobsmacked!



*Gobsmacked  OMG that's the best word I've heard in ages.*



lisaviolet said:


> I see it more as a challenge to fully accept the gains.    And I'm very serious about not quitting until I feel at a better place.  Poor you.
> 
> * Oh, I can handle it Lisa.  No worries.*
> 
> Kelly - I fell.  HARD.  VERY HARD. ......
> 
> Oh and got three requistions completed.  Eight viles of blood twilight people - and the little bottle fun.



*Ouch on the fall!  Was it before or after the blood?  Were you light headed or just, um, *graceful* *



3DisneyKids said:


> I just started a BodyKombat class which is totally kickass.  It is all marital arts moves done at cardio pace.  WAY cool and I feel like a badass ninja at the end of it!



* badass ninja*



3DisneyKids said:


> So today she says to my guy, "Why does your mom always wear running tights or running shorts?"  And he turns to her and says, "Because she CAN!"     Shut her right up.



*Smart boy *



Round 2 of dress shopping.  bleh. I may have to make it myself. Like I have time for that.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG Nancy--no more sewing!


----------



## jekajekalynn

It's been so yucky weather wise yesterday and today.  I took a rest day from exercise yesterday, but I worked out today.  I took an hour nap afterwards though cause it was so chilly and rainy outside.  

Has anyone tried those Jello Dark Chocolate mousse cups?  I found my new favorite low cal desert. hehehe


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!

Lisa, so sorry you fell, I hope you are feeling better! 

Paula, sorry work is a suckfest but I like your soon to be new picture  HA HA

Nancy, Good Luck on the dress shopping, I hope you find one soon

E, that is awesome that Riley said that, even better that he knew what NOT to say

Jess, I have not tried it, is it sugar free?

EE, Kelly, Liz, Cathie, Sunny, Meg, I hope you all have a great day. Now I am going into the basement and I am getting on that elliptical.!!!! 


By the way, EE I think you told me about Fiber One Yogurt. I LOVE IT. Its low cal and it does fill me up! Thanks!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

<yawns> 'morning  all.

 Rainy Friday.  Very uninspiring.  But as ususaly I have way more to do today than time could possibly allow!  Hope eveyone has a fabulous HEALTHY Friday!


----------



## jekajekalynn

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Jess, I have not tried it, is it sugar free?



Yes it is, one of the mousse cups has only 60 calories in it.  I heard the caramel ones are even better.


----------



## poppinspal

Morning all. Happy Friday!

Did Cardio Cabaret last night, it's really chair dancing but it was awesome. My instructor seems to really like me. She loves that I went from her class to hockey. It was a fun class and great ab and hip work.

I also learned at hockey last night that I have no idea when a guy is interested in me. Of course I realized too late he was asking for my number!

E- I know what you mean about the feeling you get after class. After kickboxing I felt like I was a serious boxer.

Nancy- have you tried kohls? They have some Vera Wang designs there. I got a dress that I wore on Easter and am going to wear to a wedding.

Jess- I love the mousse cups but for a similiar amount of calories I get the jello sugar free pudding. There's more in them. But I do love the mousse as a treat sometimes.

Hi Paula, Jo, Lisa, Kelly, Ronda, Kat and everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

jekajekalynn said:


> Yes it is, one of the mousse cups has only 60 calories in it.  I heard the caramel ones are even better.



I *love* the mousse cups.   Even better, turn one upside down in a bowl, add some raspberries and a dollop of ff cool whip, and yummmm.  


I've never tried the fiber one yogurts, but I add fiber one (or other plain fiber cereal) to my yogurt.


Meg, glad you enjoyed your class!  This was the last hockey, right?  Want to move to NC?  We are signing up for spring/summer league right now...


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - any word on your contract?

It's on my mind all the time.    Too funny.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Kat - any word on your contract?
> 
> It's on my mind all the time.    Too funny.



Mine too!!  

Nope.  My best bet is that we hear next week sometime, based on the experiences from the DIS thread on the subject.   I have also heard that you hear sooner if they don't waive... I will post as soon as I know.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Paula/Lisa--so proud of you both!
> !



Thanks Erika.  I am SO PLEASED with myself.  

Look you're rubbing off on me.  




3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, so you know what finally woke me up and made me come back to the land of the living?  GREAT story.
> 
> Riley has been having "issues" with this 10 year old girl on the bus.  She is just on him all the time.  Mean, name calling, all of that kid type of behavior.  Also saying things about his sisters or our house or that her family makes more money than our family (which isn't true, not that it matters to a 10 year old)--all sorts of bizarre stuff.  But I assume that is because she actually has a crush on him or something.  Anyway, she has been annoying the hell out of him for weeks.  And he has been handling it really well and not calling her names back or anything like that.  Totally not encouraging her.
> 
> So today she says to my guy, "Why does your mom always wear running tights or running shorts?"  And he turns to her and says, "Because she CAN!"     Shut her right up.
> 
> And when he was telling me the story, he said that what he REALLY wanted to say was "My mom runs all the time because she doesn't want to look like YOUR mom!"  But thankfully he knew not to say that (and yes, her mother has a significant amount of weight to lose).



Great story because you can.  

Oh such a difficult balance in parenting, eh?  Teach them how to stick up for themselves without being as low as the person trying to get at them.  But still strong enough.  Not easy.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Lisa - thank you for saying what you did.  I tend to forget that the committment (is that spelled right?) part of what I am doing is the hard part.  The rest is really just the results right?  Again - thanks!
> 
> E - tell Riley that he is the coolest son ever for saying that!
> 
> work = suckfest today so I am calling it a night and crashing.  Please pray that the folks in the state government pass a budget before I totally lose it and start to look like this
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> btw - where can I find an Annie's pretzel?



Hi Paula.    You teach me so much.  SO MUCH.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Gobsmacked  OMG that's the best word I've heard in ages.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ouch on the fall!  Was it before or after the blood?  Were you light headed or just, um, *graceful* *
> 
> 
> ]



Well nothing about the fall was graceful.  Or did you mean the blood.  I'm so confused.    I was a mere block from the lab when I slid into second for a whole line of downtown cars - ready to speed home  - to see.  

So yes - after I got up - I hobbled to get my tests.

Still sore.  Still. 

But you know what I did think - my fitness level - made it easier to actually get off the pavement without all my parts in order.  



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG Nancy--no more sewing!



OMG.  YES.  NO MORE SEWING.  Make a song about that Nancy and sing it over and over.  

And I agree with Megan.  Kohl's has such a wide variety of clothes.  Some great finds when I slip over the border.  Well rarely have the dough but great dream shopping.  So have you gone there?  



jekajekalynn said:


> It's been so yucky weather wise yesterday and today.  I took a rest day from exercise yesterday, but I worked out today.  I took an hour nap afterwards though cause it was so chilly and rainy outside.
> 
> Has anyone tried those Jello Dark Chocolate mousse cups?  I found my new favorite low cal desert. hehehe



Yucky weather.  Get this - it was 83 on Saturday. 83 and sunny.   This morning  - I swear I saw flurries.  Nothing stuck and they stopped but holy cow.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa, so sorry you fell, I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Paula, sorry work is a suckfest but I like your soon to be new picture  HA HA
> 
> Nancy, Good Luck on the dress shopping, I hope you find one soon
> 
> E, that is awesome that Riley said that, even better that he knew what NOT to say
> 
> Jess, I have not tried it, is it sugar free?
> 
> EE, Kelly, Liz, Cathie, Sunny, Meg, I hope you all have a great day. Now I am going into the basement and I am getting on that elliptical.!!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, EE I think you told me about Fiber One Yogurt. I LOVE IT. Its low cal and it does fill me up! Thanks!



Jo - I forgot to say this.  The day you wrote about your book Women God and Food.    I was searching for a few books in a huge bookstore.  And I was back and forth to the computer book finder (I'm sure there's a better name for that like catalogue ) and almost every time I would go there would be your book typed in by the previous person.  That is huge.  HUGE STORE.  Many people using the terminal.  

I've now looked it up.  It sounds like I wrote it.  Too bad I won't be a millionaire.  

Let me know how it is.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> <yawns> 'morning  all.
> 
> But as ususaly I have way more to do today than time could possibly allow!



That sounds like a happy life my dear.  



poppinspal said:


> I also learned at hockey last night that I have no idea when a guy is interested in me. Of course I realized too late he was asking for my number!
> 
> 
> 
> !



Hello.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Mine too!!
> 
> Nope.  My best bet is that we hear next week sometime, based on the experiences from the DIS thread on the subject.   I have also heard that you hear sooner if they don't waive... I will post as soon as I know.



Can't wait.  CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## cathie1327

k I have decided that I am way...way...way too far behind...so I'm going about 5/6 pages back to start responding....and hopefully my work computer cooperates lol. 

Otherwise....today is a great day. Weather is FABULOUS. I'm in a great mood. Therapy is SO working. Carlos and I are really working things out. It's been a long time since I've felt this much in love....and felt this much love coming from him. It's amazing how eye opening it can be when you are BOTH being honest to yourselves and each other about your feelings...and how much you can accomplish.

I pretty much finished the cake order last night. Putting final touches on tonight before he comes and picks it up. I am SUPER excited about this one. I'll put pictures up when I get home. 

Hope everyone else's day is going wonderfully.


----------



## cathie1327

The flippin computer freaked out...and ate my post. My big, giant, long one responding to the last eight pages


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> And I agree with Megan.  Kohl's has such a wide variety of clothes.  Some great finds when I slip over the border.  Well rarely have the dough but great dream shopping.  So have you gone there?
> 
> *yep.  No luck.  With dresses anyway.  I did come out with a whole bag full of other stuff though *
> 
> Yucky weather.  Get this - it was 83 on Saturday. 83 and sunny.   This morning  - I swear I saw flurries.  Nothing stuck and they stopped but holy cow.



*I just heard on the radio chance for snow flurries tonight and thought that they MUST be kidding.  It was 91* here on Wedesday and 83* yesterday.  Crazy.*



cathie1327 said:


> The flippin computer freaked out...and ate my post. My big, giant, long one responding to the last eight pages



*that stinks.   Can't wait for pics of the cake though!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Busy, busy day here.  But good.  Missing my team!

Riley is out at his first boy/girl event.  Ugh.  It is KILLING me.  But it is totally sweet and innocent and completely supervised and all of that.  It's not like it's DATING or anything, just a social event for both boys and girls.  And I am, of course, DYING.  Especially after the horrific parent meeting we had last week about oral sex being rampant at the middle school.  I can't form coherent sentences.  And then I had a conversation with one of my BFFs today and her 8th grade daughter is secretly dating a freaking JUNIOR and that sent me into yet another tailspin.  This is SO hard.  

You know, when I had three babies--three kids under 3 years old, I was constantly thinking to myself "OMG, this is SO hard.  This is so much work..." and on and on.  And my friends with older kids always said, "It gets harder when they are older."  And I never understood that because I was like, "They'll be in SCHOOL.  They can dress and feed themselves.  They can wipe their own a$$es...you people are CRAZY."  

Now I get it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> And my friends with older kids always said, "It gets harder when they are older."  And I never understood that because I was like, "They'll be in SCHOOL.  They can dress and feed themselves.  They can wipe their own a$$es...you people are CRAZY."
> 
> Now I get it.



*Is it wrong that I'm laughing? Seriously.  Welcome to my world.

oh - btw.  You're only warming up.  Just wait until they start driving.  That's when the party REALLY begins. *


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Is it wrong that I'm laughing? Seriously.  Welcome to my world.
> 
> oh - btw.  You're only warming up.  Just wait until they start driving.  That's when the party REALLY begins. *



I am obviously not a mother of an adult child seeming as though I barely consider myself an adult most days! I do like to think that around college age is a good turning point to when the worrying lessens. (Not that it ever goes away I'm sure.) Then again what do I know? I'm a 28 year old who only spends eight hours a day with toddlers. When they start getting too old I get to ship them off to preschool and I get a new set of young ones! lol


So I'm having a few issues with one of my friends. She seems to be upset about the fact that I'm doing my exercise classes with another girl. I did invite my friend but she doesn't even have a license so she can't make it out to the suburbs to take the class. (And I'd spend an extra hour driving if I picked her up and dropped her off. An hour of driving for an hour class, its too much.) So now she's making these side comments to people we work with about how I'm replacing her and all this kind of stuff. She hasn't said anything directly to me but she keeps acting like I'm doing something wrong. I just want to tell her that I actually don't care if anyone comes with me, these classes are something I'm doing for me. I'm also let down because I am never upset when she's out with other friends and doesn't invite me, it feels unfair she's upset that I'm doing something without her. I'm sorry I just needed to get this out, even if it makes no sense in my telling of it. I just think I need to take the weekend away from these girls and I'll be more ready to deal with it.


----------



## Ronda93

Hi all.  I am writing from my childhood bedroom.  I got wi-fi going at the farm and my mother is surfing from her recliner.  Now my dad thinks he needs a laptop.  I'm staying here tonight and heading into St Louis tomorrow.  

DGF has remained behind in KC.  Murray is holding her own.  She's still interested in cleaning out our cereal bowls and will eat hamburger.  She continues to give the mail man what for and greets us at the door when we return home.  She's stopped going up and down the steps every time we do.  She waits a bit to see if we're coming back before making the effort. 

DGF is very sad to miss the half marathon and I am very sad to be away from home.  That said, I am excited and nervous about the race.  My brother will be shepherding my fan club around downtown Sunday morning.  After it's all done I'll take an ice bath at bro's house and drive back to KC.  I have Monday off work.  

Kat - it's not Cinderella Castle, but we do run through the brewery!  I'm told we can smell the hops blocks before we get there.  

I haven't thought of anything I've forgotten yet.  I'm sure there will be some buying opportunities at the expo tomorrow.

My task for tomorrow, besides packet pickup, is to get DGF's mother on to digital cable.  Recent changes by Charter mean one of her fav channels has moved to the digital tier.  I'll be picking up the box and they say it can be activated over the phone.  I'm spreading technology cheer everywhere I go.  Now if I can make the channel number display bigger.  

I'll see my niece and nephew tomorrow - staying at their house Saturday night.  My brother is having trouble getting her gmail account to work in windows mail.  I fix that and it's a tech trifecta!!!

I hope everyone is getting started on a great weekend.  Cathie, good luck with the cake.  

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

cathie1327 said:


> The flippin computer freaked out...and ate my post. My big, giant, long one responding to the last eight pages



That sucks Cathie.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *that stinks.   Can't wait for pics of the cake though!*



Yes pictures Cathie.  Please.  



3DisneyKids said:


> They can wipe their own a$$es...you people are CRAZY."
> 
> Now I get it.



Isn't this the truth?  Everything when we are younger bites us in the a$$ because WE ALWAYS KNOW better - crazy people.  



poppinspal said:


> So I'm having a few issues with one of my friends. She seems to be upset about the fact that I'm doing my exercise classes with another girl. I did invite my friend but she doesn't even have a license so she can't make it out to the suburbs to take the class. (And I'd spend an extra hour driving if I picked her up and dropped her off. An hour of driving for an hour class, its too much.) So now she's making these side comments to people we work with about how I'm replacing her and all this kind of stuff. She hasn't said anything directly to me but she keeps acting like I'm doing something wrong. I just want to tell her that I actually don't care if anyone comes with me, these classes are something I'm doing for me. I'm also let down because I am never upset when she's out with other friends and doesn't invite me, it feels unfair she's upset that I'm doing something without her. I'm sorry I just needed to get this out, even if it makes no sense in my telling of it. I just think I need to take the weekend away from these girls and I'll be more ready to deal with it.



Enough about your annoying friend - did you miss my "Hello" on your guy story.  

Okay, okay.  What you wrote made me so smile in a knowing way Megan.  I can't tell you how many times I was your friend  or I was you in my twenties.  It was like "oh yeah - I remember that".  It sucks all around.  It really does.  I don't know if I have any good insights.  It really depends how close she is to you and how much she matters to you in general.  If she is a good, close friend - have a talk.  

Envy - jealousy - I always find that owning it destroys the not so nice feelings before they fester and cause sh!t like this.  

I know I didn't help - at all.    but 



Ronda93 said:


> Hi all.  I am writing from my childhood bedroom.  *I got wi-fi going at the farm and my mother is surfing from her recliner.  Now my dad thinks he needs a laptop*.  I'm staying here tonight and heading into St Louis tomorrow.
> 
> DGF has remained behind in KC.  Murray is holding her own.  She's still interested in cleaning out our cereal bowls and will eat hamburger.  She continues to give the mail man what for and greets us at the door when we return home.  She's stopped going up and down the steps every time we do.  She waits a bit to see if we're coming back before making the effort.
> 
> DGF is very sad to miss the half marathon and I am very sad to be away from home.  That said, I am excited and nervous about the race.  My brother will be shepherding my fan club around downtown Sunday morning.  After it's all done I'll take an ice bath at bro's house and drive back to KC.  I have Monday off work.
> 
> Kat - it's not Cinderella Castle, but we do run through the brewery!  *I'm told **we can smell the hops blocks before we get there*.
> 
> I haven't thought of anything I've forgotten yet.  I'm sure there will be some buying opportunities at the expo tomorrow.
> 
> My task for tomorrow, besides packet pickup, is to get DGF's mother on to digital cable.  Recent changes by Charter mean one of her fav channels has moved to the digital tier.  I'll be picking up the box and they say it can be activated over the phone.  I'm spreading technology cheer everywhere I go.  Now if I can make the channel number display bigger.
> 
> I'll see my niece and nephew tomorrow - staying at their house Saturday night.  My brother is having trouble getting her gmail account to work in windows mail.  I fix that and it's a tech trifecta!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is getting started on a great weekend.  Cathie, good luck with the cake.
> 
> Ronda



I SO laughed on the bold Ronda.  Priceless.

Glad to hear that Murray is doing "okay".  

 on your race.  

As for hops - I heard a recent study that said beer - despite being alcohol which isn't the best - is great for sleep.  The hops.  

Who needs Ms. Cindy when you got a brewery.


----------



## poppinspal

lisaviolet said:


> Enough about your annoying friend - did you miss my "Hello" on your guy story.
> 
> Okay, okay.  What you wrote made me so smile in a knowing way Megan.  I can't tell you how many times I was your friend  or I was you in my twenties.  It was like "oh yeah - I remember that".  It sucks all around.  It really does.  I don't know if I have any good insights.  It really depends how close she is to you and how much she matters to you in general.  If she is a good, close friend - have a talk.
> 
> Envy - jealousy - I always find that owning it destroys the not so nice feelings before they fester and cause sh!t like this.
> 
> I know I didn't help - at all.    but



I meant to respond to you about a few things! Working with kids has made me forgetful! I didn't want to bore you all with the whole story (even if I like to replay it in my head and laugh) but he literally said, "You should ask me for my number." Yes and then like the amazingly smart girl I really am, I skated away. Maybe next time he could just hit me over the head with his stick? 

As for my friend, we are close but we've always been cool with having other friends. I think we've moved in different directions a little bit and that's where the strain really comes from. I'm starting to settle out of my wild child period and she's just getting into it. I think me sharing something important to me(working out) with someone who isn't her just made the strain worse. I'm going to give us both a day or two to mellow out then I'll talk to her. I know both of us better then to try to talk things out right now, we'd just end up going in circles. 

As for your tests, I'm glad to hear it went as well as those things can. I'm sorry about your fall. In cardio cabaret we learned how to get up gracefully from the floor, maybe some day I can give lessons on that. Hopefully you're not so sore today though.

Look at you, you always find a way to get me to write a book in response to you. But just in case you haven't been told today.... you are an amazing person. It really hits me sometimes when I'm reading your posts(and not just ones to me), you always find a way to make me feel like there are truly caring people in the world. I seem to find myself smiling after your posts.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning everyone!

Drinks with the girls last night - I should be feeling much more ropey than I do right now! 

Erika - Love what Riley said to Mean Girl! 

Cathie - I'd like to see cake pics too!

Nancy - Any luck with the dress?

Ronda - Oooh, a run past a brewery - sounds like fun!

Meg - Im oblivious to guys liking me too. I almost blew it with DH when he first asked me on a date because I thought he was joking and I laughed! 

Kat, EE, Amy, Jo, Jess, Sunny, Paula, everyone - Hi! If I have missed anyone I sent a million apologies!



3DisneyKids said:


> Riley is out at his first boy/girl event.  Ugh.  It is KILLING me.  But it is totally sweet and innocent and completely supervised and all of that.  It's not like it's DATING or anything, just a social event for both boys and girls.  And I am, of course, DYING.  Especially after the horrific parent meeting we had last week about oral sex being rampant at the middle school.  I can't form coherent sentences.  And then I had a conversation with one of my BFFs today and her 8th grade daughter is secretly dating a freaking JUNIOR and that sent me into yet another tailspin.  This is SO hard.
> 
> You know, when I had three babies--three kids under 3 years old, I was constantly thinking to myself "OMG, this is SO hard.  This is so much work..." and on and on.  And my friends with older kids always said, "It gets harder when they are older."  And I never understood that because I was like, "They'll be in SCHOOL.  They can dress and feed themselves.  They can wipe their own a$$es...you people are CRAZY."
> 
> Now I get it.



Now Im confused. Our school system works very differently to your school system, so I have to ask the question - Just how old are children that go to middle school? We have nursery school, infant school, junior school and senior school so middle school has me confuddled! 

I don't have any children of my own, but I already worry about my niece going off in the world - yeah, shes 2 in september! 

I'll be back later, im hoping to post a few London pictures for anyone who may want to look at them!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SunnyB1066

3DisneyKids said:


> Busy, busy day here.  But good.  Missing my team!
> 
> Riley is out at his first boy/girl event.  Ugh.  It is KILLING me.  But it is totally sweet and innocent and completely supervised and all of that.  It's not like it's DATING or anything, just a social event for both boys and girls.  And I am, of course, DYING.  Especially after the horrific parent meeting we had last week about oral sex being rampant at the middle school.  I can't form coherent sentences.  And then I had a conversation with one of my BFFs today and her 8th grade daughter is secretly dating a freaking JUNIOR and that sent me into yet another tailspin.  This is SO hard.
> 
> You know, when I had three babies--three kids under 3 years old, I was constantly thinking to myself "OMG, this is SO hard.  This is so much work..." and on and on.  And my friends with older kids always said, "It gets harder when they are older."  And I never understood that because I was like, "They'll be in SCHOOL.  They can dress and feed themselves.  They can wipe their own a$$es...you people are CRAZY."
> 
> Now I get it.



It's never easy, just different.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning all (typing in the dark, so I don't wake the kids)

Kelly, Can't wait to see the London Pic
Preschool age 3-5
Elementary age 6-9
Middle School here would be 5th grade -8th grade about age 10-14ish
High School 15-18ish

(I hope I got that right)


Meg, I don't think she's a true friend. I don't think I would care if my true friend was going to a class without me. Unless, she knew I was big into working out and she did not even invite me to join her. Why can't she drive?



Ronda, Glad the dog is holding her own. I laughed at your technical trifecta 
Good Luck at the half on Sunday

Nancy, Find a dress? Ok don"t tell anyone, but do you have a Sears?, They really do have a great dress selection. I know what your thinking, Sears is where I go to get a washing machine, I think they have nice dresses because no one would want to say, Hi, Yes, Love my Dress, Got it at Sears. HA HA HA 

Cathie, Can't wait to see the pics of the cake

Lisa, I have not read but 3 pages of the book, but so far I love it. I hope to read more this weekend. 

Kat, what contract are you waiting for?


E. On the Kid thing, I am sitting here about to cry. With age 2 & 5 I think, I can't wait til they are older and they can do some things on their own. But Oral in Middle School, SCARY!!!! And I have 2 girls 
have a great weekend all!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Jeff got home late last night and now we are flying around the house getting ready to head up to the lake house.  Time to open it up for the season.  So that means I have two days of cleaning and raking and washing windows and everything that goes with opening your summer home.  Not really looking forward to it, but it will be nice to see the lake.  And it looks like it may be nice enough weather for a paddle!  We got the kayaks out last week, so I am hoping for a 6-ish mile paddle.  My shoulders will hate me, though!

Meg--are you interested?  OMG, give hockey boy your number!    Sorry about your friend.  I have been going through that recently as well.  One of my best friends here is feeling slighted because all I do is talk about my "racing team friends."  Um, that's because they are kickass goddesses!

Jo/Sunny - Yes, it is always hard, no matter the stage.  And Jo--I'm not kidding.  Apparently it is "all the rage" in Middle School these days.  And I know...I have 2 girls coming up, too.

Nancy--I already expected you to laugh!  

Kelly--of course we want London pics!  OMG, do you know us?  Are you NEW???  

RONDA!  I won't be able to log on first thing tomorrow morning to wish you luck on your SECOND Half Marathon!  WOW!  You are amazing and have accomplished so much!  Have a safe and FUN run.  Run Goddess-style!  I will be thinking about you and of course, we'll need a full race report!

Alright, time to get the kids in the car and head up to the lake.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Erika - As soon as I posted about pics I thought Erm, what am I saying! 

Ok, a few pictures:

Fountain in Trafalgar Square






Nelsons Column






Me and the Phantom 






THE Chandelier!






Very British - an Open Top Bus!






The London Eye


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Continued:

Big Ben






The Houses of Parliment - the raised flag on the flagpole means Parliment was in session whilst we were there!






Richard I statue outside Parliment






Westminster Abbey


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Continued again!:

Me, my mum and Winston Churchill!






Downing Street, the home of the Prime Minister! This is as close as we could get - we arrived in London on the day the Prime Minister announced a General Election! Either end of the street is locked with huge gates and a massive police presence!






St Pauls Cathedral






Tower Bridge






The Tower of London






Buckingham Palace - again, with the raised flag shows the Queen was at home!






Me and my cousin outside the gates


----------



## DisneyGalUK

The final continuance! 

Another shot of Buckingham Palace






Me, my aunt, my uncle and my cousin (my aunt and uncle are my mums brother and sister, not married to each other!) Ignore how Im sat - it started raining and the wall was wet! 






The statue outside Buckingham Palace






And finally, just for you Lisa - The Canadian Embassy!


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> (even if I like to replay it in my head and laugh) but he literally said, "You should ask me for my number." Yes and then like the amazingly smart girl I really am, I skated away. Maybe next time he could just hit me over the head with his stick?



First of all bore us with the whole story????  Oh Megan!   WE LOVE IT!  WELL I LOVE IT.  

And thank you for the sweet words.  

Now I'm beginning to think there is a correlation between weight issues and not being "there"/wth it with being sought out.  .  Wouldn't be a surprise - weight sometimes can be about not thinking you're worth it.  And not seeing attraction is about thinking  WHO?  WHAT ?  - ME??  

But then there is Liz.  Who's always known she was the cat's meow.  

Cocky guy, eh?  "YOu should ask me for my number."  Cocky!  I LOVE IT.' .  I adore cocky and pompous.  






DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Meg - Im oblivious to guys liking me too. I almost blew it with DH when he first asked me on a date because I thought he was joking and I laughed!
> 
> Now Im confused. Our school system works very differently to your school system, so I have to ask the question - Just how old are children that go to middle school? We have nursery school, infant school, junior school and senior school so middle school has me confuddled!
> )



IF WE WANT PICTURES OF LONDON!!!!!  IS IT A FULL MOON TODAY - I MUST CHECK.   

So hubby - wouldn't have that been a loss?  

Me - funny story. And it's SO POMPOUS.  Let me preface by saying part of dense behaviour comes from the abuse - as in I never WANTED to see it.  But funny story nonetheless.  

So I'm at BWV - maybe 2004/05 - this dear close friend who I already knew loved me (long story) - well I gave him this slant eye on some sarcastic statement.  And I caught this look.  So I think what the he!! is his problem.  LIKE WT H is HIS PROBLEM?????  What the he!! is that?  Like I'm annoyed or angry.  

And then I go hmmmm.  And think about it more.  

Well - oh I must have something on my face. So I go to the bathroom and check.  TWICE!!!   Do I need to blow my nose?  Something on my teeth?  No.  Nothing. Strange.  Was he judging something I said?  No, what I said was funny.  ?????? And I let it go.

So maybe two years later.    TWO YEARS.    This student walks in my class (adults - just to be straight here) and gives me the same look and I have some kind of deja vu feeling.   And once again I think strange.  And once again I go and check my teeth/nose.  

And then later that year another teacher does that exact same eye movement/look.  

And suddenly it ALL HITS ME.  Like a flash before my eyes.  At around 40!    They are so simple. MEN.   SO SIMPLE. I don't have anything on my face.  It's attraction.  And they all have the same look of attraction.  It's exactly the SAME.    How could that be?  They are such simple creatures and I had NO CLUE.  



SunnyB1066 said:


> It's never easy, just different.



Hi Sunny.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I have not read but 3 pages of the book, but so far I love it. I hope to read more this weekend.
> 
> 
> !



Do tell me Jo when you get a chance - for sure.

Kat is waiting on a DVC contract - resale. 

Kelly - 

We call our elementary - public schools (strange, eh? Makes no sense  because any school can be truly public or private AND yes I know your private is called public.  ).  It's nothing to do with that - just something we use for elementary)

So we have K to 8 ( called public school) or K to 6 (called public) with a 7/8 called senior public or senior elemenatary or sometimes but rarely middle. Some boards do a 6-8.

Our high schools are 9-12 (used to be grade 13 when I went)  

AND we say eg.  grade two - Americans second grade.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Meg--are you interested?  OMG, give hockey boy your number!
> 
> 
> .





Yeah Megan - do tell.  

Erika - Karen?  or someone else?  

Hope you're having a fabulous weekend.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> Erika - As soon as I posted about pics I thought Erm, what am I saying!
> 
> Ok, a few pictures:
> 
> Fountain in Trafalgar Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Kelly!  42!!!! You're killing my eyes.  

Love the pics.  And Phantom - I was shocked to see that the art - gold sculptures are EXACTLY the same.  I had a beautiful picture of them but I had to lose some pictures when my card needed reformatting.  

But the fountain picture - Trafalgar.  SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> And finally, just for you Lisa - The Canadian Embassy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Checking in from the lake!  Beautiful--they hooked up our cable today!  Thought it would take a week.  So I am here an online.  Phew.

It is COLD.  Way too cold to paddle.

But on the upside, I am WAY hammered!  Ha!  In fact, Jeff just said, "I think I should take over dinner."  And I was like, "Um, yeah...good idea!"  So now I get to play!

Lisa--so perceptive, you are!  Yes, it was Karen.  Long story there for a more sober time.  And about the men being simple creatures...OMG, yes!  They SO are.  Ok, I normally wouldn't say this to you, knowing that you will freak, but being really more drunk than I have been in AGES, I will.  Sorry!  Please respect me in the morning!    Ha!  But.  Seriously, I have ALWAYS said (and I say this to my guy friends and they all worship me for it, I swear!)...men ARE simple!  They really only need three things and they are happy and putty in your hands.  Beer, pizza, and a hummer.  Really.  And in any order.  Doesn't matter to them.  Switch it up every once in a while and that is IT.  EVERY guy I have ever said that to has been like, "OMG, please, go talk to my wife!"  Ha!

Ok, done now.  Till later, that is.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, enjoy the lake!

Jo, yes, DVC resale contract.  Disney has the right to buy it back from the seller, so it isn't as simple as seller sells, buyer buys.   It usually takes 3-4 weeks for Disney to decide, so you bid and then wait.    However, you can save thousands of dollars by going resale, so it's worth it. 

Meg, so exciting about the number thing.  Always nice to be wanted!

Kelly, great pics!!  They aren't showing now but I saw them earlier.  

Ronda, hope your race is great!!  


I just finished mowing the lawn and a myriad of fun exciting housework.  Whee.

But, I got on the Wii Fit for the first time in 92 days (it yelled at me), and it said I have lost 33.3 lbs and my Wii age is my actual age now (instead of 12 yrs older like the last time).   It was nice to see the little Mii thingy shrink a bit.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> and a hummer.
> .



OMG.  I am pissing myself laughing in pure joy and in trauma.    There are not enough smilies to convey what I did with this.  

I went OMG it's not a car.    It's SO NOT a car.  Why couldn't it just be a car.  

OMG, I don't know what it is - think Lisa - think.   THINK.   You're smart - just think for crying outloud - pull yourself together and think.  

Erika said I might run for the hills.  

It's a sexual act.  How could I not know it's a sexual act?  Am I 15?  Don't I teach the language.   I can't let them know I don't know.   This is SO embarrassing.  

THINK LISA - THINK.  

Google it.  Yes, I'll google it.  And I'll add on to what I know/think it is.    (Cause somewhere down deep I really did know already.  )

And I won!  I WON MY OWN GAME!   

 BINGO.  Match!  

This has got to win me a date.  

Enjoy your weekend Erika.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> *Always nice to be wanted!*
> 
> 
> But, I got on the Wii Fit for the first time in 92 days (it yelled at me), and it said I have lost 33.3 lbs and my Wii age is my actual age now (instead of 12 yrs older like the last time).   It was nice to see the little Mii thingy shrink a bit.



Ain't that the truth on the bold.  

Nice on the little Mii thingy!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - good luck tomorrow!!!  Go kick this race's hummocks!

E and Lisa - you are cracking me up tonight


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda!  Have a great race!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!

Grrr, its just taken me 25 minutes to fix my photos, but they are back now!



lisaviolet said:


> So hubby - wouldn't have that been a loss?
> 
> *Some days it would have been!  I kid! It was just one of those things - we were friends before so when he asked me out I thought he was joking! Needless to say, he wasn't and the rest is history!*
> 
> Kelly!  42!!!! You're killing my eyes.
> 
> Love the pics.  And Phantom - I was shocked to see that the art - gold sculptures are EXACTLY the same.  I had a beautiful picture of them but I had to lose some pictures when my card needed reformatting.
> 
> But the fountain picture - Trafalgar.  SO BEAUTIFUL!



 Sorry, I'd make the photos bigger but I don't want my giant face staring out at anyone when the pictures are massive! I am trying to put them on FB when the bulk uploader finally works, so you'll be able to see them better on there!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

GOOD LUCK RONDA!

Go out and Rock the Race!


----------



## SunnyB1066

Ronda! Good Luck this morning! Hope you have a great race!


----------



## SunnyB1066

Good Morning! I've been a little off the grid for the last week or so. My goals for today and to get ALL of my water in. No sweet tea. Count my points EXACTLY. That's enough, the rest will follow. 

So, yesterday, I went to my first ever Cheer Competition. Anybody know anything about them? Some of the cheerleaders blow kisses ( I get that) and make faces ( I don't get that) and stick their tongues out at the judges during the routines. There has got to be some kind of explantion, but I just don't understand. Any ideas? 

I mean, I kept imagining a gymnast turning a blowing a kiss at the judge from the balance beam. Or a softball player sliding into a base and making a face at the umpire.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

GO, RONDA, GO!!!!

*Can't wait for the race report!!!


I'm a bit in the weeds right now.  I want to respond to everyones posts, but I'm behind on life and am struggling to catch up! 

Kelly- love the pics

Jo - relationships of ALL kinds can be so tricky.  Good luck!

Kat- still thinking good thoughts for your DVC purchase *





3DisneyKids said:


> It is COLD.  Way too cold to paddle.
> 
> *If it's too cold to paddle, then it must be frozen still.  I mean really -wasn't it about this time last year that you dove in the icy waters for a 25 cent bolt?*
> 
> men ARE simple!  They really only need three things and they are happy and putty in your hands.  Beer, pizza, and a hummer.  Really.  And in any order.  Doesn't matter to them.  Switch it up every once in a while and that is IT.



* OMG I choked on my coffee.*





lisaviolet said:


> Google it.  Yes, I'll google it.  And I'll add on to what I know/think it is.    (Cause somewhere down deep I really did know already.  )
> 
> And I won!  I WON MY OWN GAME!
> 
> BINGO.  Match!



*

<still trying to regain my composure> Lisa. Oh how I love thee Lisa *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SunnyB1066 said:


> So, yesterday, I went to my first ever Cheer Competition. Anybody know anything about them?



*I know not a thing.  But that all seems so foreign to me!  Doesn't seem like they'd get a "unsportsmanlike conduct" penalty for sticking their tongue out at the judge?   Really?  It seems so disrespectful, kwim? What are we teaching our kids these days!  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Go Ronda!*

Ok, far more sober this morning!

Lisa!  Oh how I love thee, too!  I am SO glad that you took it well!  Oy!  I woke up this morning and thought "OMG, Lisa!  What have I done?!?!"  

And Nancy--yes!  Jeff and I were just talking about that yesterday.  It was this exact week-end last year that I had to dive into the lake after the bolt!  And we had just had "ice out" the week before.  BUT...last year we bought 6 of those damn bolts because I am never doing that again.  And it IS too cold to paddle!  I could go, of course, but don't have any of my cold weather paddle gear with me, so I would just be miserable.  So I am getting ready to run instead.  And I hate running from here.  ALL HILLS.

Sunny--nope, not a clue here.  I have a lot of kids in a lot of sports, but not cheering.  Even so, I have never heard of that?  Weird.

Ok, back to work.  Still lots of cleaning to do.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

8.1 miles done!  Why 8.1??  

Well, I had a 5 miler planned.  And as I was approaching the 5 mile mark, I took a look at my watch and did some quick calculations and figured that Ronda was at about mile 10 of her Half.  And knowing that the last 3.1 miles are the hardest, I decided I would run them with Ronda!  Send positive thoughts the whole time...hope they made it to you!

Seriously, this was the first run in FOREVER that was totally pain free.  OMG, felt great the whole way and easily could have kept going!

Have a great day!


----------



## jekajekalynn

Well, I'm home from work and relaxing.  It is such a nice day outside today, and it is supposed to be nice this whole week. Thank goodness, I feel awful literally when I don't walk during the week.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*sigh*  Oh no.  I did it again.  Hammered.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HOLY COW!  Talk about a PR!  Ronda took SO MUCH TIME off her Half!  WOOT!  Way to go!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

way to go ronda!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I know!  I am so proud of her I am bursting!  I screamed out when I saw it and Jeff came into the office to see what was up.  I was like, "Ronda totally PRd her Half today!"  He just poured me more wine and walked out...


----------



## Ronda93

Hi everyone!  I took 20 minutes off my Donald time.  No weird blister problems so I was able to keep my run intervals up.  The course was much hillier than I trained on and it showed.  

This weekend was nothing like I imagined in February when I decided to do this race.  

We put Murray down tonight.  DGF stayed home this weekend.  She lavished love, attention and lots of petting on her.  We could coax Murray to eat, but today she was very weak and her breathing was getting labored.  So hard to do the right thing.

My parents were supposed to come to the race this morning, but my Dad went to the hospital Saturday night and they kept him.  

I was able to get DGFs mother's cable changed to digital.  The cable is in DGFs dad's name.  He died in 1998.  The cable co needed a death certificate to make changes.  I found a few death related documents and they relented.  

I am exhausted.  

Thank you everyone for the good wishes and shout outs.  

Ronda


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - such highs and lows for you this weekend.  Sending you hugs for Murray.  So proud of you for the race time!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - I'm so incredibly sorry about Murray.  That's so difficult and heartbreaking.  Sighing - I'm so sorry Ronda.

And your father - I hope everything is okay.  

I'm not suprised about your race - I know racing is one thing and weight loss and looks are a totally different animal but you can so see the changes in you.  Congratulations to you - for your race and all your dedication in your running and all the changes that you've made.

Give my thoughts to Sue about Murray as well.  To you both.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ms. Erika -  - listen you go kiss the bottle of whatever you were drinking because as much laughing and trauma and joy about the whole nine yards - well in all seriousness it was a life changing moment.

I had no idea I took it all well or was laughing about a male sexual act until  well - I WAS.  I can't even express - crying - I can't even express how I never thought that a day like that would ever come in my lifetime.  I'm not being dramatic - I'm being very serious.  



So here's to not a car.    .  

And to you all.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - I just noticed your mile tracker for 2010.    Wow.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - thanks.  I will check them out.  



SunnyB1066 said:


> Good Morning! I've been a little off the grid for the last week or so. My goals for today and to get ALL of my water in. No sweet tea. Count my points EXACTLY. That's enough, the rest will follow.
> 
> So, yesterday, I went to my first ever Cheer Competition. Anybody know anything about them? Some of the cheerleaders blow kisses ( I get that) and make faces ( I don't get that) and stick their tongues out at the judges during the routines. There has got to be some kind of explantion, but I just don't understand. Any ideas?
> 
> I mean, I kept imagining a gymnast turning a blowing a kiss at the judge from the balance beam. Or a softball player sliding into a base and making a face at the umpire.



Strange Sunny.  So strange.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Seriously, this was the first run in FOREVER that was totally pain free.  OMG, felt great the whole way and easily could have kept going!
> !



Nice Erika.  That must have felt terrific.  


Nancy -  to you too.   Oh I can't seem to find the Seth information.  I know - I know - this is like the camera.    But can you give me the gist of what went on a week ago or so - I was swamped with the TR and totally missed it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Rise and shine, Goddesses!  A new day, a new week!  Ah Mondays, how I love thee!  (And for those who are new...yes, I really DO love Mondays!)

Heading to a weight class at the gym now and then later today definitely a run and maybe a bike ride, too.  That one depends on time.  Jeff is working from home today as he leaves for Asia in the morning and will be gone for the better part of 6 weeks.

Ronda--so sorry to hear about furry Murray.  I am sure she had a wonderful life full of love.  She hit the lottery, that dog, with you and Sue.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Monday! 



Ronda93 said:


> I am exhausted.



*Wow.  Rollercoaster weekend for sure. First, a bit CONGRATS on your race.  20 minutes faster is HUGE .  And I'm so sorry to hear about Murray & your dad.  Plenty of good thoughts heading your way  * 



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy -  to you too.   Oh I can't seem to find the Seth information.  I know - I know - this is like the camera.    But can you give me the gist of what went on a week ago or so - I was swamped with the TR and totally missed it.



*mmmm-hmmm. Sure.  Mock me and tell me that I'm a cheater when someone else asks about the camera and I *eavesdrop* on the answer. 

The cadets were finally fully "recognized" just before Easter - which means they are now treated a bit more like real people.  They can use the sidewalks that cross campus instead of having to take the roadway all the way around, they can use cell phones & ipods, they can eat at ease now (previously eating was a nightmare), after 5pm they can wear civilian clothes in their dorms, weekends they can have leave (so they can actually go off campus!) - all kinds of good stuff! 



Ok - off to the gym for me.  I'm feeling a bit dumpy today   Just feelin' gross.  Time to get my butt end back in gear.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh - and I have a dress.  Not exactly what I wanted, but I have one.  And of course, there's a story with it.  Remind me to tell you!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All, Back to work for me, UGGG.

Ronda, So sorry about your dog. Sending hugs
I hope all is well with your dad 


So I did some workouts this weekend,
 Friday, I did elliptical, power walk at lunch, bike ride after work. 

Saturday 2 mile walk/run. More walk than run, cuz Alexa wanted to ride her bike with me. Then after that we went to the zoo. Lots of walking. 

Sunday, I did 2 mile bike ride with family then 60min of weight training, my neighbor as a version of P90X (but for woman) so she came over and we did hers, about 40mins then we did my Jillian 30day Shred. I sure know I have legs today!!!

This coming Saturday I have a 4 mile race, I am a bit nervous. I know I will finish, but I want to finish in under and hour or at least not over an hour.

I hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Morning all! I kind of took some me time this weekend so I need to catch up on what's going on here. I'll be back later but I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oooh, Nancy has a dress shopping story!  This is goona be good!

So I have news.  I am doing a tri in August!  But catch this--it is an AQUA-tri!  The first leg is a kayak paddle (not sure how far, though), then the next is a swim, and the final leg is a whitewater canoe run!   OMG, can you say tailor-made race for me?!?!?!  SO SO SO excited!  The only downside is that this could end up costing me a small fortune.  We have 3 kayaks now, but all are built for stability, not speed.  Hmmm.  I'll have to wait and see how far the paddle is before I am willing to invest.  And I don't have a whitewater canoe at all, so that will have to be purchased.  Our canoe is just a typical family canoe from L.L. Bean, made by Old Town.  I would be upside down in a heartbeat in that thing.  I do have old Grumman that I used to whitewater with way back in the day--it's kicking around somewhere.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, congrats on the PR!!   What was your official time?

So, so, so sorry about Murray and your dad.   

Nancy, can't wait to hear dress story.

Jo, what did you think of P90x?  I have heard a ton about it.  



Monday, sigh.  I need another day.   I felt like the whole weekend was spent in house catch-up... mowing, cleaning, laundry.  Bleah.   At least we won our hockey game last night, 5-1, then had a party for some girls that are leaving the country in 2 weeks.   

My parents are coming to visit this weekend, and I have a choir concert on Saturday night, so this weekend will likely be busy.  I have to find a way to stay on plan.  


Weighed in this morning at 185, so a 2.4 loss from last week.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, That sounds like a great race for you!!! I am excited for you!

Kat, way to go on the loss. My loss here for me. But I know I am having issues with eating. 

As far as the work out, it was not P90X it was the girl version. Challean Extreme. Made by the same people as P90X. I am not sure how I feel about it. It was different. You don't do the same workout in a week, so I will do it again tomorrow and let you know

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do?code=CHALEANEXTREMEDOTCOM


Lisa, I have not forgot about you. I have not read any more of the book. 
But so far it looks like its going to be about the MENTAL issue of eating 
Why do we eat so much, or why do we use food to comfort.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Oooh, Nancy has a dress shopping story!  This is goona be good!
> 
> *I'll get to it in a minute...*
> 
> So I have news.  I am doing a tri in August!  But catch this--it is an AQUA-tri!  The first leg is a kayak paddle (not sure how far, though), then the next is a swim, and the final leg is a whitewater canoe run!



*That is SO right up your alley!  When is it? I'll come cheer you on if my schedule allows! *



HockeyKat said:


> Weighed in this morning at 185, so a 2.4 loss from last week.



Awesome loss Kat!


*Jo *- P90X.  I want the low down on it too.  My son has the dvds that someone had made for him.  I, frankly, am too intimidated to even LOOK at the plan.


I'm totally having one of those Monday's that makes you understand why people HATE Monday's  and it's only 10:30am 

First, I apparently shut my alarm off rather than hitting the snooze.  Since I am always the first one up in the morning and I wake the kids, everyone was running late today.  Then, in trying to get myself together to go to the gym, I had a handful of blunders.  Wrong socks (they weren't even MINE!), no towel, shoes too muddy to wear...fine.

I FINALLY get to the gym and there's Erin grinning at me like an evil little gremlin.  I had told her Friday that I was *done*.  I've been eating crap and feeling disgusting.  So, she greets me with "how are you today? Still ready?"   yep I am.  UGH!  She whips out the scale and body fat tester and makes me weigh in and have my body fat tested.  It was U.G.L.Y. 

I kick my own a$$ with a freakin' killer interval workout, and when I left the gym some effing bird had pooped all over my car. 

Please tell me that my day will only get better from here.  Please?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, 
At least you did not have to blow dry your sweaty sports bra too.!!

Yes your day WILL GET BETTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have to tell you that work out kicked my A$$.
My legs hurt so bad, every time I get up from my desk, 
But I was not hard while I was doing the dvd.

Again it was not P90X it was the girl one, Chalean Extreme


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ha!  Good one, Jo!  That's right--there was the day when Nancy had to blow dry her bran and then her car broke down!  This HAS to be better than that!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *mmmm-hmmm. Sure.  Mock me and tell me that I'm a cheater when someone else asks about the camera and I *eavesdrop* on the answer.
> 
> 
> ]*


*

LOOK AT YOU go cheating eavesdropper.  

Thanks Nancy.  Wow.  I'm kind of speechless - I guess I'm imagining that I would have a breakdown if I was one of them during that period.  But I get it - for what they are training for.  

That must have been a relief for him.  

Thanks for rewriting all that.  



AKASnowWhite said:



			oh - and I have a dress.  Not exactly what I wanted, but I have one.  And of course, there's a story with it.  Remind me to tell you!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah.  A dress.  And a dress story.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:



			Morning All, Back to work for me, UGGG.

Ronda, So sorry about your dog. Sending hugs
I hope all is well with your dad 


So I did some workouts this weekend,
 Friday, I did elliptical, power walk at lunch, bike ride after work. 

Saturday 2 mile walk/run. More walk than run, cuz Alexa wanted to ride her bike with me. Then after that we went to the zoo. Lots of walking. 

Sunday, I did 2 mile bike ride with family then 60min of weight training, my neighbor as a version of P90X (but for woman) so she came over and we did hers, about 40mins then we did my Jillian 30day Shred. I sure know I have legs today!!!

This coming Saturday I have a 4 mile race, I am a bit nervous. I know I will finish, but I want to finish in under and hour or at least not over an hour.

I hope everyone has a great day!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Look at YOU GO!  



poppinspal said:



			Morning all! I kind of took some me time this weekend so I need to catch up on what's going on here. I'll be back later but I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!
		
Click to expand...


Hi Megan!  



3DisneyKids said:



			Oooh, Nancy has a dress shopping story!  This is goona be good!

So I have news.  I am doing a tri in August!  But catch this--it is an AQUA-tri!  The first leg is a kayak paddle (not sure how far, though), then the next is a swim, and the final leg is a whitewater canoe run!   OMG, can you say tailor-made race for me?!?!?!  SO SO SO excited!  The only downside is that this could end up costing me a small fortune.  We have 3 kayaks now, but all are built for stability, not speed.  Hmmm.  I'll have to wait and see how far the paddle is before I am willing to invest.  And I don't have a whitewater canoe at all, so that will have to be purchased.  Our canoe is just a typical family canoe from L.L. Bean, made by Old Town.  I would be upside down in a heartbeat in that thing.  I do have old Grumman that I used to whitewater with way back in the day--it's kicking around somewhere.
		
Click to expand...


Oooh.  How excited am I.  I LOVE IT!  



HockeyKat said:



			Weighed in this morning at 185, so a 2.4 loss from last week.
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic Kat!  





AKASnowWhite said:



That is SO right up your alley!  When is it? I'll come cheer you on if my schedule allows! 



Awesome loss Kat!


Jo - P90X.  I want the low down on it too.  My son has the dvds that someone had made for him.  I, frankly, am too intimidated to even LOOK at the plan.


I'm totally having one of those Monday's that makes you understand why people HATE Monday's  and it's only 10:30am 

First, I apparently shut my alarm off rather than hitting the snooze.  Since I am always the first one up in the morning and I wake the kids, everyone was running late today.  Then, in trying to get myself together to go to the gym, I had a handful of blunders.  Wrong socks (they weren't even MINE!), no towel, shoes too muddy to wear...fine.

I FINALLY get to the gym and there's Erin grinning at me like an evil little gremlin.  I had told her Friday that I was *done*.  I've been eating crap and feeling disgusting.  So, she greets me with "how are you today? Still ready?"   yep I am.  UGH!  She whips out the scale and body fat tester and makes me weigh in and have my body fat tested.  It was U.G.L.Y. 

I kick my own a$$ with a freakin' killer interval workout, and when I left the gym some effing bird had pooped all over my car. 

Please tell me that my day will only get better from here.  Please?

Click to expand...


Oh Nancy.  Right with you.  I just saw some pictures my sister posted on FB.  She always finds the lovelies.  

Anyway, I look HUGE in one.  I don't get it - how you look "okay" in pictures and then the next week suddenly look HUGE.  

Okay, time to take a deep breath and be nicer to myself.  

EDIT: Jean has just informed me that I'm not rational that I don't even look close to what the picture is reading as - but OMG - that really sucks.  Just sucks.  

But I do want to be at a weight - which was the one last year - where there is no chance of some angle or shot in a picture and looking HUGE.  

Hope your day is better Nancy.  I love Erin.    Forgive me but I LOVE ERIN!!!!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Triple work-out day!  WOOT!  That's always a good day!  Finishing getting Jeff packed and ready--leaves at 3:30am.  I am SO happy that Spring is here!

Kid are excited to start their spring activities, too.  Girls have softball and Riley made a last minute decision to bag baseball this year and pick up an extra season of tennis and golf (he always plays in the summer, but wanted to add spring season this year as well...no complaints from me!).  They are all finishing indoor soccer now and just READY to move outside.  I think we're going to put the _Cherry Bomb_ (the kids' sailboat) in the water this week-end--it may be a bit cold to start the sailing season just yet, but it is tempting!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Ha!  Good one, Jo!  That's right--there was the day when Nancy had to blow dry her bran and then her car broke down!  This HAS to be better than that!



*thanks guys.  I had all but blocked that fiasco from my memory.  That was during Jury Duty.  Yep.  Good ol' salt in the wound there *




lisaviolet said:


> Oh Nancy.  Right with you.  I just saw some pictures my sister posted on FB.
> 
> *I know.  And you have on that fab red jacket *
> 
> Hope your day is better Nancy.  I love Erin.    Forgive me but I LOVE ERIN!!!!



*I know.  In some twisted way I love her too.*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi gang-

What a day. Not like Nancy's but oy!  Started with one of the trade unions demonstrating in my job site complete with a giant inflatable rat.  It is pretty ugly looking but thankfully peaceful.  Then I am in an all day meeting that ran way late and forced me to miss my JC appointment.  Need to call tomorrow to reschedule (someone remind me if I don't post it - please).  Then off to the gym where Jesse has a new trainer shadowing him.  Ugh - it is bad enough having one set of eyes on you, but two sets?  Plus, I guess Jesse was telling him about my progress (when did I become the poster child) so I was feeling some pressure to be 'on'.  Oh and did Iention he was cute?

Nerve wracking yes, but still a great workout.

Off to catch up on some Odyssey stuff.

E - awesome news on the tri!

Jo - I am intrigued by this workout you are talking about.

Lisa - you look fabulous, but you need to feel that too so I understand.

Ronda - how are you doing?

Meg, Kelly, Liz (miss you), Kat, Amy (miss you too), Amiee, Sunny - hi!!!!!  Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## lisaviolet

Let it be known it's NOT the red coat picture.  That one I can handle.   

Thanks Paula - don't school me girl.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> (when did I become the poster child)
> l.



Ummm - do we REALLY have to answer that?    Do we poster child?


----------



## lisaviolet

Dress story - did I miss it?


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - thinking about you.  Hope you dad is out.  Let us know how you are.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI all, posting late cuz can't sleep, I now have DH's cold. Yay! I have my 4 mile race this saturday. I must kick this cold fast!

Anyway, I just posted a few pics from my first ever 5K on my facebook. I don't know how to post them here.

I hope everyone is well.
Have a great day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

dang it!  I've done it again.  Somehow managed to change my screen size setting.  Have I ever mentioned how much I dislike Windows7?  Seriously.  It's supposed to be "user friendly" but it makes me NUTS.

<sigh> so much for Tuesday starting off better than my Monday.


----------



## Ronda93

My helpdesk instinct is coming out... Is this size change just in your browser?  I do that sometimes and ctrl+- (the minus next to zero) brings it back in line.  I don't know what makes it change.  Some magic keystroke and everything grows.  ctrl++ will increase it, but I'm not DOING THAT!

Doing okay.  DGF and I both had Monday off.  Taking it slow and easy.  Dad is out of the hospital.  Some scrips and a follow up in two weeks.  I rode my bike to work today.   Fitness check - big hill in front of my office is still steep.

I've got a little pain on the tops of my feet.  Not sure if I'll run Thursday or not.  All the other parts are good.

Back to work...

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, you are amazing!!!
I think I read that you started all this cuz DGF said lets run to the corner?

You should be VERY VERY proud of yourself..

Glad you dad is out of the hospital.!


Nancy, Today WILL be better, just take a deep breath and relax. Today WILL be better!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> My helpdesk instinct is coming out... Is this size change just in your browser?  I do that sometimes and ctrl+- (the minus next to zero) brings it back in line.  I don't know what makes it change.  Some magic keystroke and everything grows.  ctrl++ will increase it, but I'm not DOING THAT!
> 
> *That was it exactly.  Thanks*
> 
> I rode my bike to work today.   Fitness check - big hill in front of my office is still steep.



* Well, you *did* just run a 1/2 marathon two days ago.  Your poor legs were probably cursing you all the way up that hill!

Good to hear that your dad is improving *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, Today WILL be better, just take a deep breath and relax. Today WILL be better!!!



*It IS better.  Definitely.  Just back from an awesome bike ride.  Chilly, but awesome.  I want to get an odometer for my bike.  When we stick to just roads, I can map it to get my mileage, but days like today when we ride portions of the bike trail, I can only give my best guess.


now for my next trick, I'll refrain from eating more calories than I just burned off *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> [COLOR="navy.  When we stick to just roads, I can map it to get my mileage, but days like today when we ride portions of the bike trail, I can only give my best guess.
> 
> 
> now for my next trick, I'll refrain from eating more calories than I just burned off [/B][/COLOR]



For the mileage go to logyourrun.com then in the right hand corner you should be able to pick satellite, then your zip code, and you will have the picture from Google earth and you click on your start street and keep clicking to make a line on the route your just took and it will give you the mileage.

And for not eating more then you burn, Please Please Please Please. tell me how to do that!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> For the mileage go to logyourrun.com then in the right hand corner you should be able to pick satellite, then your zip code, and you will have the picture from Google earth and you click on your start street and keep clicking to make a line on the route your just took and it will give you the mileage.
> 
> *Even on the bike trail?  I'll check it out.*
> 
> And for not eating more then you burn, Please Please Please Please. tell me how to do that!



*Duct tape.  I think the answer is Duct Tape. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Pretty cool Jo, thanks!  I came up with just shy of 17 miles.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Pretty cool Jo, thanks!  I came up with just shy of 17 miles.



Wow 17 miles, great job!!!

I love that website, you can also log all  your runs and keep track of how many miles are on your shoes, and log your time of  your run and it will tell you calories burned


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Ronda - Wow, you've had an up and down weekend! First, WAY TO GO on the race - cutting 20 minutes off your time is phenomenal!
 so sorry about Murray. E is right, that dog really hit the jackpot with you and sue as parents 
And Im glad your dad is doing better too 

So, my way to go moment for today - one of the girls at work bought chocolate cornflake buns for everyone today as a treat. I fetched mine home, had one bite and it was SO not worth the WW points (about 5 or 6!!) so I threw it away. Now I know that doesn't seem like a big thing but believe me - I don't normally waste food, good tasting or not! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ronda - Wow, you've had an up and down weekend! First, WAY TO GO on the race - cutting 20 minutes off your time is phenomenal!
> so sorry about Murray. E is right, that dog really hit the jackpot with you and sue as parents
> And Im glad your dad is doing better too
> 
> So, my way to go moment for today - one of the girls at work bought chocolate cornflake buns for everyone today as a treat. I fetched mine home, had one bite and it was SO not worth the WW points (about 5 or 6!!) so I threw it away. Now I know that doesn't seem like a big thing but believe me - I don't normally waste food, good tasting or not!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



Way to go Kelly, I would of ate it!


----------



## jekajekalynn

Good afternoon all            Ughhh...I SOOOO need to work out today, but I have no mojo today since I spent most of the morning and afternoon waiting in the darn college to speak with my counselor. (since they don't schedule appointments, its walk ins only)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just did work out two of beach body Chalean Extreme. They way the dvd is step up is nice, you don't think about "am I done yet" but it really works you. OMG. My Legs!!!! Did alot of upper body tonight. Tomorrow is cardio day then Thrusday is the dvd again.


----------



## goofyfan-12

lisaviolet said:


> Let it be known it's NOT the red coat picture.  That one I can handle.
> 
> Thanks Paula - don't school me girl.



Would you prefer the angry eyes?



lisaviolet said:


> Ummm - do we REALLY have to answer that?    Do we poster child?



ok - now who is schooling whom?

Day two of a hellish week is almost over!!!  Making a cup of tea and reviewing the project schedule.  Good times...


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I just did work out two of beach body Chalean Extreme. They way the dvd is step up is nice, you don't think about "am I done yet" but it really works you. OMG. My Legs!!!! Did alot of upper body tonight. Tomorrow is cardio day then Thrusday is the dvd again.



Sounds like a great workout!

I did Pilates again, at a different gym.  I have access to 2 other gyms that are 15 min or so away from my house, as well as the one that is 5.  Anyhow, I was definitely the fat one, but oh well.     

I think I might incorporate it once or twice a week into my routine.  A more fun (well, fun might be pushing it) way to get in a core workout.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I agree, Kat, it is a more "fun" way to do core.  "Fun" meaning just that it doesn't suck as much.

Kelly--good for you!  Yes, I totally consider that a victory.  Even though I have no idea what that treat is!  

Nancy--glad you got a ride in!  Long overdue.  And you never did answer my question about my sore a$$ from biking.

Jess--I think I missed that you are in school.  Where?  And what are you studying?  Lots of the goddesses on this thread are back in school!

Busy getting caught up with life.  It feels good.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - could the sore butt be from lack of use?  After a winter of not biking, your bum may not be familiar with the feel of the seat and you may need to build up your tolerance again.  Plus, you lost weight and changed your body a bit so that may be part of it.  I don't know, but if I remember it too me a few rides to find that comfort zone last year and may need to do the same this year.  I'll let you know how I make out.

Good morning everyone!  It is a new day so make it a good one!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Wednesday.  Hump Day 
so childish, I know.*


*Kelly *- congrats on the dumping of the choco-bun   You're right - it IS a huge success.

*Jess* - they don't take appts?  How frustrating.  Did you finally get in?

*Paula* - crossing my fingers for you that work will settle soon.  Did you reschedule your JC appt yet?

*Kat *- Pilates is so great for the whole body!  Enjoy it! <she says wistfully, wishing she had better gym options>

*Erika* - I *did* try to answer about your sore, sparkly @ss, remember?  I suggested that perhaps your shorts were worn out.  But I'm inclined to agree with Paula.  Using a different muscle set, as it were, that isn't accustomed to, um, working that way?  Have you been out riding since?

*Lisa *- It's Wednesday.  Just a heads up, because that means tomorrow is Thursday (I know.  I'm impressing you with my knowledge of the days of the week ).  Anywho.  Thursday is on it's way, and I'm aware of it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Wednesday!!!

I hope you all have a wonderful day.

Hey Nancy, did I miss the dress story? Just Saying!


----------



## jekajekalynn

3DisneyKids said:


> Jess--I think I missed that you are in school.  Where?  And what are you studying?  Lots of the goddesses on this thread are back in school!
> 
> .



Anyone in the mood for my own personal sobstory this morning?

Ughhh... It feels like I've been in college forever.  I am having to change my major cause the rug got swept out from under me at school I taking RN classes.  See, when I got accepted and started classes was the first year the college changed their program to a different book/teaching company.  The books they gave us has misprints and tons of wrong information.  Also, the teacher we were stuck with had NEVER taught RN courses before, and she would test on stuff we never went over in class.    
ALL of us failed the first test, and struggled just to pass the tests she gave us in months afterwards.   Our class was not filled with a bunch of dummies, infact half our class had Deans List members in it.  It was not fair because the other two teachers who taught the same Nurs 101 class , gave a TOTALLY different test then we got, and their students had no problems learning and not only passing, but excelling on their tests.   We (most of the class) TRIED to tell anyone at the school, from our teacher, to the RN director, to the dean that we were struggling, but everyone blew us off .  
I studied my butt off for every test, and just barely passed each one except the first.  Still, my best wasnt good enough because even though I passed my final, I was one point short of passing the course.    I tried to talk to the RN directer and she blew me off just saying "I should've studied more"...

Heh, you know the funny thing?  They are getting rid of the new and incorrect books that bought us, and going back to the old ones for new students coming in next year..


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> I agree, Kat, it is a more "fun" way to do core.  "Fun" meaning just that it doesn't suck as much.



Hmm..  it sucked pretty hard.      However, I think that it will push me to do more core than I would on my own, and hopefully like everything will wind up more fun than pain once I get more used to it.

It's also sort of motivating to be in there amongst all the skinny beautiful people... makes me want to be less puffy.  


Jess, sorry about the school thing.  My DH tried nursing school but the beaucracy was too much for him.   He thought he was on a wait list and they waited 2 years to tell him that he wasn't after all, that he was missing one math class.    

We decided that it probably isn't worth it for him to get the RN, since he will be 40 this year.   By the time he finished school, he probably doesn't have enough work-years left in him to break even on the money we would be behind for the 2 years of work he would have to miss to complete it.  



Gloomy, rainy day here, and my lower body *hurts*.   Not sure if I want to do the elliptical or not at lunch... I wish I had a swim cap and a decent one-piece, as I might try the pool if I did.


----------



## jekajekalynn

HockeyKat said:


> Jess, sorry about the school thing.  My DH tried nursing school but the beaucracy was too much for him.   He thought he was on a wait list and they waited 2 years to tell him that he wasn't after all, that he was missing one math class.
> 
> We decided that it probably isn't worth it for him to get the RN, since he will be 40 this year.   By the time he finished school, he probably doesn't have enough work-years left in him to break even on the money we would be behind for the 2 years of work he would have to miss to complete it.



Yeah, it's sad because everyones really hurting for nurses, yet schools make it where red tape keeps a lot of qualified people from getting in/progressing..


I'm thinking of doing something in Long term care management, since I know some about it after working for 8 years in an Assisted Living place. hehe


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sorry, Jess, that school isn't what it should be for you.  So are you retaking that class now or was that a while ago and you have now moved on in the program?  When do you think you will be done?  On another note, my grandmother was an assisted care facility in MI before she died and it was such a wonderful place.  I don't remember the name of it though--but it was really, really nice.  The main areas reminded me of a high end resort hotel.

Nancy--what I remember is you commenting that the size of my sparkly a$$ compressed the shorts into oblivion therefore rendering them useless!    But no, they are pretty new.  And Paula--I have only been out the one time because my no-longer-sparkly a$$ hurt for FOUR days afterward.  I'll get back out there again next time it is warm.  But I am considering heading down to my bike shop and getting a gel cover.

Kat--yes, you will get a better core workout in a class as opposed to what you do alone.  That is what I meant--I never do enough when left to my own devices.

Riley's spring concert is tonight, so that should be fun.  He gets to rock out in a big way on the drum set for one song in particular, so he is excited.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All.

Jess sorry school is yuck! I hope it gets better fast.

Kat, Ummm, you are "less puffy" down 30lbs!!!!!

E, Have a great time tonight, that has got to be an awesome feeling to rock out on the drums!!!!!!'

So, I am still trying to kick the cold I got from DH, I have not done much running at all this week, just a mile on the dreadmill yesterday then after work the weight training dvd. I have my 4 miler on Saturday. I am sad that I lost my edge in training this week. I just hope I can run more than half of the 4 miles. A finish in a  hour would be great. 

Help Me. How do I get back on track???


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, the week off might actually make you fresher for the race.   The week before the half I did no running at all.   


So, have to share....

I went shopping at lunch, browsed through Ross, TJ Maxx, etc.  I was mostly looking for sports bra deals, as the ones I favor are $$$ and I am cheap.

I found a few that I wanted to try on, and had also found a $4 skirt, so when I came across a size 12 pair of jeans for $9, decided what the hay, I will try them on and see how far I have to go to wear them.

Well, they FIT!  Like, button up no problem, a little teensy bit tight but totally wearable fit.  

I bought them.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, the week off might actually make you fresher for the race.   The week before the half I did no running at all.
> 
> 
> So, have to share....
> 
> I went shopping at lunch, browsed through Ross, TJ Maxx, etc.  I was mostly looking for sports bra deals, as the ones I favor are $$$ and I am cheap.
> 
> I found a few that I wanted to try on, and had also found a $4 skirt, so when I came across a size 12 pair of jeans for $9, decided what the hay, I will try them on and see how far I have to go to wear them.
> 
> Well, they FIT!  Like, button up no problem, a little teensy bit tight but totally wearable fit.
> 
> I bought them.




Kat, that is awesome, you must be on cloud 9.. A 12 WOW, Thats Great. See you are NOT Puffy!! Time to get a swim suit!! All your hard work is paying off!!!!  You are my idol!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Would you prefer the angry eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now who is schooling whom?
> 
> .



 on BOTH.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Busy getting caught up with life.  It feels good.



Nice.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Lisa *- It's Wednesday.  Just a heads up, because that means tomorrow is Thursday (I know.  I'm impressing you with my knowledge of the days of the week ).  Anywho.  Thursday is on it's way, and I'm aware of it.[/COLOR]



Well I picked the right person, didn't I?   



jekajekalynn said:


> Anyone in the mood for my own personal sobstory this morning?
> 
> Ughhh... It feels like I've been in college forever.  I am having to change my major cause the rug got swept out from under me at school I taking RN classes.  See, when I got accepted and started classes was the first year the college changed their program to a different book/teaching company.  The books they gave us has misprints and tons of wrong information.  Also, the teacher we were stuck with had NEVER taught RN courses before, and she would test on stuff we never went over in class.
> ALL of us failed the first test, and struggled just to pass the tests she gave us in months afterwards.   Our class was not filled with a bunch of dummies, infact half our class had Deans List members in it.  It was not fair because the other two teachers who taught the same Nurs 101 class , gave a TOTALLY different test then we got, and their students had no problems learning and not only passing, but excelling on their tests.   We (most of the class) TRIED to tell anyone at the school, from our teacher, to the RN director, to the dean that we were struggling, but everyone blew us off .
> I studied my butt off for every test, and just barely passed each one except the first.  Still, my best wasnt good enough because even though I passed my final, I was one point short of passing the course.    I tried to talk to the RN directer and she blew me off just saying "I should've studied more"...
> 
> Heh, you know the funny thing?  They are getting rid of the new and incorrect books that bought us, and going back to the old ones for new students coming in next year..



Can I just say THAT would have put me in a rage.  A RAGE.  

Well I guess that doesn't help you.  But my Lord  - that would have put into overdrive and I'd be fighting.  

 to you.  



HockeyKat said:


> Hmm..  it sucked pretty hard.      However, I think that it will push me to do more core than I would on my own, and hopefully like everything will wind up more fun than pain once I get more used to it.
> 
> It's also sort of motivating to be in there amongst all the skinny beautiful people... makes me want to be less puffy.
> 
> 
> Jess, sorry about the school thing.  My DH tried nursing school but the beaucracy was too much for him.   He thought he was on a wait list and they waited 2 years to tell him that he wasn't after all, that he was missing one math class.
> 
> We decided that it probably isn't worth it for him to get the RN, since he will be 40 this year.   By the time he finished school, he probably doesn't have enough work-years left in him to break even on the money we would be behind for the 2 years of work he would have to miss to complete it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gloomy, rainy day here, and my lower body *hurts*.   Not sure if I want to do the elliptical or not at lunch... I wish I had a swim cap and a decent one-piece, as I might try the pool if I did.



And probably Kat - you'll be looking just like them and a new person will say that about you!    You already have that look - in bones - that you could be one of those long small ones.  

Look at Mr. Kat go.  But if HE LOVES it?   Or is he content to let it go.  I just think two years salary compared to being fulfilled????? Okay, Lisa is shutting up now.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Riley's spring concert is tonight, so that should be fun.  He gets to rock out in a big way on the drum set for one song in particular, so he is excited.



Oh boy.  He must be so excited.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Help Me. How do I get back on track???



Just back on track.    I"m sorry Jo -couldn't resist.   I'm just kidding.  Sort of. 

Are you ignoring that book?  I read the entire first half of that book in a bookstore.  BAD of me - but I did.  I will finish the next half - in the bookstore - on Tuesday.  It's bad - don't have a lot of extra funds right now - and I can't pay almost $30 (our prices are higher) for a hardcover book that I can read in hours.  

Yes, I'm feeling guilty.  

And everyone - JO's pics are on facebook and she looks fantastic and VERY HAPPY.  A very happy racer.  



HockeyKat said:


> Jo, the week off might actually make you fresher for the race.   The week before the half I did no running at all.
> 
> 
> So, have to share....
> 
> I went shopping at lunch, browsed through Ross, TJ Maxx, etc.  I was mostly looking for sports bra deals, as the ones I favor are $$$ and I am cheap.
> 
> I found a few that I wanted to try on, and had also found a $4 skirt, so when I came across a size 12 pair of jeans for $9, decided what the hay, I will try them on and see how far I have to go to wear them.
> 
> Well, they FIT!  Like, button up no problem, a little teensy bit tight but totally wearable fit.
> 
> I bought them.



Wow - what a great moment Kat.  Fantastic.


----------



## lisaviolet

Home today and heard that about losing weight quickly and yo yoing - that there are two reasons why one gains back quickly.  

The first I knew - losing muscle (I'm talk average people not BLs pumping people) but I didn't know there are permanent???? changes to hunger and satiety hormones (I don't know if they are hormones - forgive me ) that cause you to be hungrier in general terms and less able to feel full as well in the future.  All from going up and down and rapid losses.  

Anyways thought it was interesting.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> And probably Kat - you'll be looking just like them and a new person will say that about you!    You already have that look - in bones - that you could be one of those long small ones.
> 
> Look at Mr. Kat go.  But if HE LOVES it?   Or is he content to let it go.  I just think two years salary compared to being fulfilled????? Okay, Lisa is shutting up now.
> 
> ...
> 
> And everyone - JO's pics are on facebook and she looks fantastic and VERY HAPPY.  A very happy racer.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow - what a great moment Kat.  Fantastic.




We had that discussion too, Lisa, about the loving it.   He was only considering the health care industry because of the volatility of retail and the opportunity to make a bit more $$.   So, doesn't apply.  


Long small one... not sure about that.   I have always considered myself sort of thick, even when thinner.   


Jo absolutely looks fantastic!!  


Thanks!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

THANK YOU LISA for saying that about me!!!!!

How do you like the book? 

I will get to read more next week, we are going on a small vaca. 4 hour road trip one way!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo absolutely looks fantastic!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Thank you Thank you Thank you
I needed that motivation!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--heading to FB now.  Love race pics!

Kat--WTG on the 12s!

Just back from the girls' indoor soccer game.  It was awesome--they are both on the same team and they DOMINATED.  Cam was defense and Kel was center forward.  The other team would drive it down, Cam would steal it, pass it to Kelly--she took it to the net.  Four freaking times in a row!  They were on fire.  And everyone was like...man, those little blond girls are unstoppable!  Um, yes they are.

Now off to Riley's concert.  Looks like they all get to shine today!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Home today and heard that about losing weight quickly and yo yoing - that there are two reasons why one gains back quickly.
> 
> The first I knew - losing muscle (I'm talk average people not BLs pumping people) but I didn't know there are permanent???? changes to hunger and satiety hormones (I don't know if they are hormones - forgive me ) that cause you to be hungrier in general terms and less able to feel full as well in the future.  All from going up and down and rapid losses.
> 
> Anyways thought it was interesting.



Interesting.  I am the queen of yo-yo.  However, I don't find myself hungrier or unable to feel full?  In fact, after a week or two of healthy eating, I feel a lot less hungry than I do when I am eating poorly.   My backsliding has a lot of emotional root to it, though, I think.   


Speaking of which, Jo, I really shouldn't be your idol... I have taken off the weight pretty quickly this year, but as many of the ladies here can attest, I can put it on like a champ.   I am re-losing a good 60 lbs in this process, that I lost in '07-'08 and put back in since '08.   Not exactly something to emulate.   

If I can get this weight off and KEEP it off for a few years, then we can talk, okay?


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> THANK YOU LISA for saying that about me!!!!!
> 
> How do you like the book?



You're welcome - it's the truth.  You can see the joy on your face.  

The book - well I could have written it.    So it's interesting.  



3DisneyKids said:


> It was awesome--they are both on the same team and they DOMINATED.



Can I just say how much I LOVE the caps.    Love it.  



HockeyKat said:


> Interesting.  I am the queen of yo-yo.  However, I don't find myself hungrier or unable to feel full?  In fact, after a week or two of healthy eating, I feel a lot less hungry than I do when I am eating poorly.   My backsliding has a lot of emotional root to it, though, I think.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, Jo, I really shouldn't be your idol... I have taken off the weight pretty quickly this year, but as many of the ladies here can attest, I can put it on like a champ.   I am re-losing a good 60 lbs in this process, that I lost in '07-'08 and put back in since '08.   Not exactly something to emulate.
> 
> If I can get this weight off and KEEP it off for a few years, then we can talk, okay?



Come on Kat - your loss is inspiring. .  

As for the study.    Just thought it was interesting.  I've heard about muscle but never about the other.  

No word yet I guess?  It's killin' me Kat.    Sighing.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> In fact, after a week or two of healthy eating, I feel a lot less hungry than I do when I am eating poorly.
> :



Well they do say that lacking in nutrients is a big reason for _______  - crap is this old age I can't think of the word -  cravings.  CRAVINGS.   That the body reads lacking in nutrients as "hunger" at times.  So very interesting.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Come on Kat - your loss is inspiring. .
> 
> As for the study.    Just thought it was interesting.  I've heard about muscle but never about the other.
> 
> No word yet I guess?  It's killin' me Kat.    Sighing.



Thanks!!  

It's killing me too.  KILLING me.  

As to the loss of muscle, I have never found that to be true either.   I think as long as you have strength training and exercise as well as diet, you are okay on that front.   My body fat seems to go down in the exact percentage  that it should in order to lose fat and not muscle, or at least it did last time and is following suit this time.    Granted, I exercise a LOT, and my diet is very balanced (I will expound on this in response to the point below).  



lisaviolet said:


> Well they do say that lacking in nutrients is a big reason for _______  - crap is this old age I can't think of the word -  cravings.  CRAVINGS.   That the body reads lacking in nutrients as "hunger" at times.  So very interesting.



Interesting.   When I eat healthier I am definitely into balancing my diet.   Like, being sure to get healthy fiber, lots of protein, and tons of fruits, veggies, and water.   

Speaking of which, you reminded me I had strawberries in the fridge to eat!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It's killing me too.  KILLING me.
> 
> As to the loss of muscle, I have never found that to be true either.   I think as long as you have strength training and exercise as well as diet, you are okay on that front.   My body fat seems to go down in the exact percentage  that it should in order to lose fat and not muscle, or at least it did last time and is following suit this time.    Granted, I exercise a LOT, and my diet is very balanced (I will expound on this in response to the point below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, you reminded me I had strawberries in the fridge to eat!!



See you're getting all your nutrients and not craving crap.    You're craving strawberries.  .  I eat crap sometimes of course but I can tell when I'm low in nutrients and/or sleep.  All I want is sugar or some comforting carb.  

As for the muscle - Kat I really think you're misunderstanding the study. I said not if you are doing weight baring exercises.  Of course not.   They are talking about yo - yo dieters that lose weight very very quickly and gain back quickly - and this is where you are different - they are probably referring to people who lose weight quickly without exercising and building muscles.  (Not that you can't do that and maintain; they were merely showing that it makes it harder to maintain b/c of biological changes - harder not that it can't be done)

I thought the study was very comforting in a sense. Very.   That people who lose big and then gain ever larger amounts are so incredibly  hard on themselves.  Like they are failures.  And this study was showing them that there are definite biological changes - and not JUST their willpower at work -  that occur when losing quickly without building muscle.

We've all seen it. The bodies that are skinny fat.  Weight loss where you can tell there is no muscle tone.  

You know like Oprah said after her shakes years and years ago when she got really small from low calories (no exercise) and came out with the cart of fat.  She later said that she gained five - eight pounds THE SECOND she stopped it and gained and gained and gained.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> See you're getting all your nutrients and not craving crap.    You're craving strawberries.  .  I eat crap sometimes of course but I can tell when I'm low in nutrients and/or sleep.  All I want is sugar or some comforting carb.
> 
> As for the muscle - Kat I really think you're misunderstanding the study. I said not if you are doing weight baring exercises.  Of course not.   They are talking about yo - yo dieters that lose weight very very quickly and gain back quickly - and this is where you are different - they are probably referring to people who lose weight quickly without exercising and building muscles.  (Not that you can't do that and maintain; they were merely showing that it makes it harder to maintain b/c of biological changes - harder not that it can't be done)
> 
> I thought the study was very comforting in a sense. Very.   That people who lose big and then gain ever larger amounts are so incredibly  hard on themselves.  Like they are failures.  And this study was showing them that there are definite biological changes - and not JUST their willpower at work -  that occur when losing quickly without building muscle.
> 
> We've all seen it. The bodies that are skinny fat.  Weight loss where you can tell there is no muscle tone.
> 
> You know like Oprah said after her shakes years and years ago when she got really small from low calories (no exercise) and came out with the cart of fat.  She later said that she gained five - eight pounds THE SECOND she stopped it and gained and gained and gained.




Ahhhh!!  I understand.  Sorry, today was a whirlwind and I probably didn't read as in-depth as I should have. 

Skinny-fat.  No way.  I want to be strong, toned.   Did I mention that the lady next to me in choir on Monday guessed that I was in my mid-20s?  Only off by almost 10 years.   

I felt like I needed a bit extra today so I ate a little more.   Some of my calories were in wine, too.     But, you have to live.   2010 is about losing weight, but also about giving in sometimes and getting right back to it.  

Dinner was lean grilled chipotle-seasoned pork chop, corn tortillas, fat free refried beans, and onions/green pepper/jalapeno/green chilis cooked in a nonstick pan.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone - quick drive by for me. Interested reading here though.  Heading to bed soon but wanted to let Nancy know that JC has been rescheduled for tomorrow.  So need to get thereas I feel very lost at the moment since my schedule is all out of whack.

Hi to you all.  Will show signs of life again tomorrow.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, Lisa.  And Riley--well, he DOMINATED tonight.  Really did a great job and stole the show.  He was so high from it.  Fun to see.  Good day here.  Tomorrow is the last day of school before break.  Then they have 10 days off!  I am actually excited.  They need the break.  And it means we ALL get to sleep in, which is desperately needed around here.  (Sorry, Jo--my kids are sleepers!  They'll sleep till 9 or sometimes even later!  Of course, they go to bed later, too.)

Paula--I hear you about being out of whack.  That's how I feel, too.  Heading to bed now and that is a good thing--it is actually my "normal" bed time and I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All!!!!

E, 1 AM is a normal bed time? I don't know how you do it.
Sound like your kids had a great day!! Congrats to all of them.


Kat, I just wish I could eat better like you are. I can not stay to the WW points at all right now, but I am doing weight training and I have not done any of that at all. I hope you are right with taking the week off of running will help me Saturday.

Kelly, Meg, Liz, Nancy, EE, Sunny, Cathie, Jess, Lisa, Paula
Have a Wonderful Day!!! Its Thrusday, almost the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Good morning.

Down 1.4.  Thanks Nancy.  

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> (Sorry, Jo--my kids are sleepers!  They'll sleep till 9 or sometimes even later!  Of course, they go to bed later, too.)
> 
> .




OMG, E, my kids dont ever sleep. They dont sleep in, they get up at night, I am lucky if I sleep more than 3 hours in a row. UGGG!!! But hey they are not little for long, right?!?!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Down 1.4.  Thanks Nancy.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.



Great Job!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Ahhhh!!  I understand.  Sorry, today was a whirlwind and I probably didn't read as in-depth as I should have.
> 
> Skinny-fat.  No way.  I want to be strong, toned.   Did I mention that the lady next to me in choir on Monday guessed that I was in my mid-20s?  Only off by almost 10 years.
> 
> I felt like I needed a bit extra today so I ate a little more.   Some of my calories were in wine, too.     But, you have to live.   2010 is about losing weight, but also about giving in sometimes and getting right back to it.
> 
> Dinner was lean grilled chipotle-seasoned pork chop, corn tortillas, fat free refried beans, and onions/green pepper/jalapeno/green chilis cooked in a nonstick pan.



First of all - ummm Yum on the non-stick pan.  I don't love pork chops but come cook it for it me with chicken - um yum.

On the twenties - love that woman.  

The study - I felt SO comforted by it.  Went on my first diet around 12. As you all know sometimes because I was a tad overweight but mostly because I - and the rest of society - couldn't except my bones/size.    Yo yoed many a time - until some point in my twenties I said "no more" I would honestly rather be fat then do it anymore.  And really never happened again.  Fat did - but not huge swings.  So to hear all the changes in the body and why it's easier to pile it back on - comforting.  

Let's decide that today is the day you hear about BWV.    I simply can't take it anymore.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone - quick drive by for me. Interested reading here though.  Heading to bed soon but wanted to let Nancy know that JC has been rescheduled for tomorrow.  So need to get thereas I feel very lost at the moment since my schedule is all out of whack.
> 
> Hi to you all.  Will show signs of life again tomorrow.



Hi Paula.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Thanks, Lisa.  And Riley--well, he DOMINATED tonight.  Really did a great job and stole the show.  He was so high from it.  Fun to see.  Good day here.  Tomorrow is the last day of school before break.  Then they have 10 days off!  I am actually excited.  They need the break.  And it means we ALL get to sleep in, which is desperately needed around here.  (Sorry, Jo--my kids are sleepers!  They'll sleep till 9 or sometimes even later!  Of course, they go to bed later, too.)
> 
> Paula--I hear you about being out of whack.  That's how I feel, too.  Heading to bed now and that is a good thing--it is actually my "normal" bed time and I haven't seen it in a while.




They have a break AGAIN?    I love their schedule.  Nice on Riley.    Ba ba bump.  (That's my drums )







cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Great Job!!!



Thanks Jo.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HAPPY TAX DAY EVERYONE! 


super busy.  Nothing too out of the ordinary, just the normal craziness.

*Lisa* - awesome job!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I have also dieted very young, I was over weight in grade school. Lost weight for high school, gained it back, had a break up, lost it again, met dh, had kids and gained again. For me that is why I can not do No Carb No Sugar. I have to make this a whole life change, beacuse once it comes off, I don't want it back again. And even now with haveing kids and working, there are many many times I have to get a quick dinner. What I need to learn is balance, I need to learn its ok to have bad stuff ONCE but not every day of the week. I am still doing the "well I blown it today, so just keep going" 

I just thought I would share that.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I have also dieted very young, I was over weight in grade school. Lost weight for high school, gained it back, had a break up, lost it again, met dh, had kids and gained again. For me that is why I can not do No Carb No Sugar. I have to make this a whole life change, beacuse once it comes off, I don't want it back again. And even now with haveing kids and working, there are many many times I have to get a quick dinner. What I need to learn is balance, I need to learn its ok to have bad stuff ONCE but not every day of the week. I am still doing the "well I blown it today, so just keep going"
> 
> I just thought I would share that.



Jo, I couldn't agree more.  I need the balance thing as well, and something I can live with.   No more no carb diets here.  Mr Kat is way up on that (because he loves meat) and I have to talk him off the ledge monthly.  

I don't have kids, but I have enough extra-curricular activies that quick dinners need to happen quite a bit too.   

Oh, and the I blew it today so keep going thing!!  I am so guilty of that.  I have been doing a lot better with it this year, or at least restriciting it to a day or night instead of a whole week.   

One of my biggest problems is allowing stress or tiredness or overwhelmed feelings (the ones where you go, I can't deal with my life today) allowing me to spiral down into emotional eating hell.    I have been trying to mediate that with allowing myself to spiral a bit and eat more, but choose healthier things instead of going for the pizza, beer, chips and dip.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

KAT I TOTALY AGREE

The "I just cant deal junk food eating" is so me.

The people I work for are so nasty that I have to tell myself every hour, that I can not change the way people act I can only change the way I react!!! and not EAT!


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I have also dieted very young, I was over weight in grade school. Lost weight for high school, gained it back, had a break up, lost it again, met dh, had kids and gained again. For me that is why I can not do No Carb No Sugar. I have to make this a whole life change, beacuse once it comes off, I don't want it back again. And even now with haveing kids and working, there are many many times I have to get a quick dinner. What I need to learn is balance, I need to learn its ok to have bad stuff ONCE but not every day of the week. I am still doing the "well I blown it today, so just keep going"
> 
> I just thought I would share that.



 Jo.

The girls know this about me but part of my issue was that during my youth I would lose weight but some people would still think I was "big" or "fat". Or even before losing I would be this seven year old normal weight that boys would tease for eating spaghetti all day.    Boys - the way they say things.   And those are hard memories to conquer because you have no place to go when you're there.  You can't change your bones.    

And it's only in the last two years with the help of this thread - and all these wonderful women - that I've left it.  Yes, I still remember but it no longer has a hold on me and my choices. In fact, beyond that - I appreciate my size and my unique body (well maybe not legs but I'm working on it   I'm not perfect!).   There is a picture - last year - that I would only lose maybe 15/ 20 pounds down - if that  - and that weight would be way higher then times in my past that people would comment tio me.  That's so sad.  So incredbly stupid and sad.  

There are people in this world where one just gained weight and have small bones. And that's that.   But I truly believe there are a whole set of girls that once upon a time were just "bigger" and because people made them feel there was something wrong with them - that they didn't quite fit - well they fulfilled the prophecy and became fat. Janet Jackson says that is her weight struggle in a nutshell.  She was a full faced, full bodied little girl who was teased and teased for being fat.  Never feeling good enough in her own body.  (I think she just wrote a book or is writing one on her struggle)

Even Erika - who is so beautiful - sometimes just forgets that she is simply an athletic body type.  

It's sad and we all have to STOP IT NOW.  Accept the best we are and not hand it down to another generation of girls.  And not comparing ourselves to different body types.  

 Like Kat!   I suspect Ms. Kat can be very long and slender if that is what she chooses that is.  And like Nancy - whose body type I know without seeing only because she does well on a stepper.  Let me explain that - my body would build way beyond my big bones on that thing.  It is like the devil's machine to my body.  Smaler boned women - heaven.    See here's the difference now - I can admire Kat and Nancy without wishing that I was them.  I spent many years wishing I was smaller boned. No longer do I hate my size.   And when you all see me one day at first you'll think I'm a big fat liar.  Cause my body is strange that way.  I can look very narrow - although I'm large boned -  as in no hips ( I love hips).  And then I turn to the side.  Laughing.  

Okay - I'm finished.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa--I just adore you. You know that right??  And yes I still struggle with my build. All in time. 

Jo--yes 1am is my normal bed time. I am used to it now. And truly it is a small price to pay in order to work from home and have the life I do. 

Nancy--I am at my tax attorney's office right now. Ugh. Getting final numbers and paying today. I have never gone down to the wire like this before. But this year's return was so super complicated. I plan to drink tonight really. It is exhausting and stressful. It is actually easier with Jeff out of the country because he stresses more than I do. And the combined effect is brutal.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa I just want to give you a GIANT HUG!!!!


E, sorry its tax day for you

My tax story, so so stupid. This is the first year that I did not send my taxes to "our tax guy" DH wanted to save money. So one of the accounting guys here at the office helped me and I did them myself, mailed them out. That was February. Well I  put the wrong SS# on my State return and I did NOT sign the Federal one. So here I am in April with the credit card bill for the swing set and still no tax return. All because I am a dumb a$$!!!

So go ahead laugh at me, I deserve it!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



HockeyKat said:


> Did I mention that the lady next to me in choir on Monday guessed that I was in my mid-20s?  Only off by almost 10 years.



LOVE when that happens - awesome Kat!  Oh, and double awesome on the new size jeans! 

One of the women at work thought I was 10 years younger than I am (she guessed 18) HOWEVER, I don't believe for a second this is because of how I look, I think its because I was sat in the corner eating a sandwich cut into squares, a childs fromage frais and a funsize bag of chopped fruit for lunch just like a child would eat! 

Jo - Im going to check out your FB pics 

Erika - I love reading about your kiddos activites, I can just imagine the girls running rings round everyone like tornadoes! 

Im so angry  (I know, its hard to tell! ) because my train station (well, not MY train station but the one I arrive in for work) has been taken over by morons trying to get me to use my general election vote to vote for a party that is racist, xenophobic and homophobic. Im thinking not so much. In fact, the words that came out of my mouth this morning were most unsavoury and very unladylike! 
Ok, rant over!

Nancy, Paula, Meg, Jess, Ronda, EE, Amy, Liz, Lisa, everyone


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey Nancy--I just downloaded the whack-a-mole app for my phone!!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa--I just adore you. You know that right??  And yes I still struggle with my build. All in time.
> l.



Well I guess that means I can't edit, eh?    Sh!t.  

Yes, you are right.  All in time.  Me too.  Hopefully it's close in time.  You know you wouldn't want Cammie to pick up an inch of that crap.  I know you know that Erika - I'm just talking outloud.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> It is exhausting and stressful.* It is actually easier with Jeff out of the **country because he stresses more than I do. And the combined effect is brutal*.



I have compassion but those last sentences. I am so sorry -  I just LOVED THEM.  

I know I'm not helping.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so angry  *(I know, its hard to tell! ) *






OMG.  It's comedy central around here.

Even the red icon didn't give you an ounce of street cred.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa I just want to give you a GIANT HUG!!!!
> 
> 
> E, sorry its tax day for you
> 
> My tax story, so so stupid. This is the first year that I did not send my taxes to "our tax guy" DH wanted to save money. So one of the accounting guys here at the office helped me and I did them myself, mailed them out. That was February. Well I  put the wrong SS# on my State return and I did NOT sign the Federal one. So here I am in April with the credit card bill for the swing set and still no tax return. All because I am a dumb a$$!!!
> 
> So go ahead laugh at me, I deserve it!



Well listen - I'm not so sure there weren't two dumba$$es in that story Jo.  Or maybe even just one  - that is not female  

Come on - laugh with me.  He makes me laugh.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so angry  (I know, its hard to tell! ) because my train station (well, not MY train station but the one I arrive in for work) has been taken over by morons trying to get me to use my general election vote to vote for a party that is racist, xenophobic and homophobic. Im thinking not so much. In fact, the words that came out of my mouth this morning were most unsavoury and very unladylike!
> Ok, rant over!



Yes rant over.  Do you not remember our Relocation, Relocation conversation missy?.  SO no rants with the word train stations in them.    I  can't even read them.  

Hey dirty dog - soon, eh?  May?  He's performing at the Junos (our Grammys) this weekend.  As is that little Justin boy who Jean seems to be in love with.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> What I need to learn is balance, I need to learn its ok to have bad stuff ONCE but not every day of the week. I am still doing the "well I blown it today, so just keep going"
> 
> I just thought I would share that.



*Honestly Jo, I think that's what we ALL need to work on! *



lisaviolet said:


> You can't change your bones.



*So, so true.  And, I really do blame the media for so much of the problem.  Look at models. And actresses. And all of the "idols".  So much pressure has been put on women to be ridiculously perfect.  I do, however, honestly believe that a lot of the mindset has been changing, so hopefully the girls of today will be encouraged to be HEALTHY not strive to achieve a body type that nature never intended for them.*




3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa--I just adore you. You know that
> right??  And yes I still struggle with my build. All in time.
> 
> *HEY.  Those were my words.  Exactly *
> 
> I plan to drink tonight really.



*drinking myself right now.  But not because I had a tax session from he!!.  Hope the damages weren't too bad for you *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So here I am in April with the credit card bill for the swing set and still no tax return. All because I am a dumb a$$!!!



*DOH!   That sucks!*



3DisneyKids said:


> Hey Nancy--I just downloaded the whack-a-mole app for my phone!!



* ok.  Thanks.  Now I have to clean the chardoney off my screen *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> One of the women at work thought I was 10 years younger than I am (she guessed 18) HOWEVER, I don't believe for a second this is because of how I look, I think its because I was sat in the corner eating a sandwich cut into squares, a childs fromage frais and a funsize bag of chopped fruit for lunch just like a child would eat!
> 
> 
> * Whatever!  I say if it makes you look 18, go for it!!*
> 
> In fact, the words that came out of my mouth this morning were most unsavoury and very unladylike!



* I can't blame you.  


So - are you experiencing any effects of the volcanic ash that has shut down all the airports in Western Europe?  A group of kids from our high school was supposed to leave today for a 10 trip to France - but have been delayed until SUNDAY! *


----------



## goofyfan-12

OMG - I have had the total day from hell...  It is killing me that I can't call this one member of my team and tell him to not come back from his vacation.  The only plus side to all of this is that I am interviewing potential replacements for him next week.  So stressed - but am not eating my way through it so in my best Stewie from "Family Guy" voice - Victory is Mine!

Starting to calm down - finally.  Tomorrow I have to deal with this guy's screw ups (that both the client and now the design team have picked up on), but I can handle that.  Dealing with him is the issue.  He won't listen to anyone.  Thankfully, my big boss is aware and agrees with me - he has to go.

So other than work crap the week is going well (mainly because there isn't much time to do anything else).  Went to JC tonight and lost 1.6 pounds!  I am beyond thrilled over this given last week's 4+ pound weight gain debacle.  I am back to my regular Monday night session next week so I am focusing on getting through the weekend.  

How is everyone doing here?  

Lisa - I so love your post begging us all to accept our body shapes and focus on being healthy.  Please don't even think about editing it.  It is too good to lose.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kelly--sorry, but the idea of you angry makes me smile!  You are adorable when angry!  

Lisa--you said street cred!  You have no idea how that made me laugh!  

Nancy--actually, I am not drinking!  I haven't had a great week in terms of points, I am going to pass on the wine tonight.  I actually have a shot of staying within my points today.  

Oh, so for those that don't know--I hate video and computer games.  Simply hate them.  Have never liked them.  BUT Jeff got me hooked on this app called Plants vs. Zombies.  Is anyone playing it?  OMG, the addiction!  And there are so many levels and layers.  And really, I don't have time for this sh*t.

Taxes were submitted on time--electronically.  And I put the checks in the mail with today's date stamp, so phew.  It's over for this year.  Painful as hell, but at least it's done.  And we are taking steps so that next year isn't as bad.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Went to JC tonight and lost 1.6 pounds!
> 
> *YAY!  That's awesome news Paula! *
> 
> Lisa - I so love your post begging us all to accept our body shapes and focus on being healthy.  Please don't even think about editing it.  It is too good to lose.



*WORD! *



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--actually, I am not drinking!  I haven't had a great week in terms of points, I am going to pass on the wine tonight.  I actually have a shot of staying within my points today.



*Points?  hmmmm.  I think I've heard of them before.  Somewhere, deep down in my memory.  Can't quite recall the details.....


Yes.  I'm *that* far off plan.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh!  And for all you Glee fans out there....

Apparently one of the girls that Becca takes voice lessons with won a randomly selected slot to audition for Glee.  Tomorrow!  I truly have no details....Becca just dropped that bombshell at dinner.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ok.  This dress thing.  

We are going to a fundraising event this Saturday evening, and I need a dress.  So, I go out and shop.  And look.  And try on tons of dresses, all of which make me go "meh".  I do find one that I really like, but it costs nearly $150 - which I am totally NOT willing to spend on a dress that I will wear once. <sigh>

I hit up some of the local consignment shops that are known for higher-end merchandise.  At one, I try on at least a 1/2 dozen different dresses, nothing quite does it for me.  The owner, being fabulously helpful, decides she should "check in back" just in case something has come in that she hasn't processed yet.  She comes out with the most AMAZING dress.  White w/black accents.  My size. My PRICE ($36).  perfect right?  not quite.  It has a note on it "hold for xxxx until 5pm Wednesday"  Bah.  Darn that person who picked up MY dress 

I do finally find a dress at DressBarn that is ok.  I don't love it, but it's not bad. (I searched for it on line, but couldn't find a picture.) It's a teal green, sleeveless (not spaghetti though) v neck.  It has a sparkly band just below the b00bs, and then several tiers - not ruffles , but layers for the skirt, and hits just above the knee. 

I buy this dress and on the way home I pick up Becca from a friends house.  Becca wants to see the dress.  I tell her when we get home, I'll show her.  Fine.  But she wants to see it ON me (she's going too.  My dress needs pre-approval ).  Fine.

We get home, and I hang the dress in the kitchen.  She lifts the bag to see it - takes one look and <horrified> says "OMG. Did you get a FLIPPER AND GILLS to go with it?"   oh sure. Like I'm going to wear it NOW.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I do find one that* I really like*, but it costs nearly $150 - which I am totally NOT willing to spend on a dress that I will wear once. <sigh>



Okay, I don't know what's wrong with me tonight - I simply can't shut my mouth.   It's got to be two weeks of straight meditation.  You should all run for the hills -NOW!!!!!

Nancy!  This PISSES ME OFF! Like REALLY pisses me off.   I don't know why really - but it does.  

And you won't wear it once.  You can wear it to my wedding.    Or Paula's.  Or Amiee's.  Or Megan's.  Listen to me - I"m not even a wedding girl. Or some big party we have.   What is becoming of me?  

Get the effin' dress Nancy!


----------



## lisaviolet

To wear something that you are just "okay" with is crap to yourself.  I'ts crapping on yourself.  You work hard (family) - you work hard (job) - you work hard (HERE!!!!) you work hard (ummm ERIN!!!).  

Show off the flippin' body and get the dress you LOVE!  

Get the effin dress Nancy!  

I swear I'm not drunk.


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm with Nancy on this one.  I would never spend $150 on a dress.  But then again, dresses are not important to me.   I would spend $150 on a cool phone or gadget, or something I needed for hockey, or dinner in WDW, in a heartbeat.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> One of the women at work thought I was 10 years younger than I am (she guessed 18) HOWEVER, I don't believe for a second this is because of how I look, I think its because I was sat in the corner eating a sandwich cut into squares, a childs fromage frais and a funsize bag of chopped fruit for lunch just like a child would eat!



OMG.  How did I miss pasting this?    Oh Kelly.  



Thanks Nancy.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> OMG - I have had the total day from hell...  It is killing me that I can't call this one member of my team and tell him to not come back from his vacation.  The only plus side to all of this is that I am interviewing potential replacements for him next week.  So stressed - but am not eating my way through it so in my best Stewie from "Family Guy" voice - Victory is Mine!
> 
> Starting to calm down - finally.  Tomorrow I have to deal with this guy's screw ups (that both the client and now the design team have picked up on), but I can handle that.  Dealing with him is the issue.  He won't listen to anyone.  Thankfully, my big boss is aware and agrees with me - he has to go.
> 
> So other than work crap the week is going well (mainly because there isn't much time to do anything else).  Went to JC tonight and lost 1.6 pounds!  I am beyond thrilled over this given last week's 4+ pound weight gain debacle.  I am back to my regular Monday night session next week so I am focusing on getting through the weekend.
> 
> How is everyone doing here?
> 
> Lisa - I so love your post begging us all to accept our body shapes and focus on being healthy.  Please don't even think about editing it.  It is too good to lose.



Well they all beat me back Paula.    Thanks.  

Great on the loss but even better on the not eating through the work sh!t.  Good for you.  Easier said than done.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh!  And for all you Glee fans out there....
> 
> Apparently one of the girls that Becca takes voice lessons with won a randomly selected slot to audition for Glee.  Tomorrow!  I truly have no details....Becca just dropped that bombshell at dinner.*



Oh wow.  That's exciting!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I'm with Nancy on this one.  I would never spend $150 on a dress.  But then again, dresses are not important to me.   I would spend $150 on a cool phone or gadget, or something I needed for hockey, or dinner in WDW, in a heartbeat.



Oh come on.  I'm not a girly girl. Or have tons of dough.  But it's blasphemy to wear something that you just think is "okay".  

BLASPHEMY!!!!!!

You know what I'll go further.  I bet - seriously - that if we all wore clothes that turned our crank so to speak that some weight would just magically come off.  And even if that is clothing where Riley says "because SHE CAN!".  

Where is Liz?  

Liz - we don't care about your laptop.  Get your a$$ back here.  You are SO needed.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - I said today was the day!!! Were the DVC gods not listening to me?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> We get home, and I hang the dress in the kitchen.  She lifts the bag to see it - takes one look and <horrified> says "OMG. Did you get a FLIPPER AND GILLS to go with it?"   oh sure. Like I'm going to wear it NOW.



OMG!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I just want to come up there and give you a GIANT glass of wine and a GIANT HUG!! You are awesome

In a way Nancy, she is right, if it will not brake the bank, why not do something extra nice for yourself and get the good dress. Hey after you can sell it on Ebay and make some $$$$ back


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I just want to come up there and give you a GIANT glass of wine and a GIANT HUG!! You are awesome
> 
> k



All in the same night that I kind of called your loved one a dumba$$?  God I miss That 70s show.  

Thanks Jo.  

And I hope you both get that return soon.  That simply sucks.


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> Show off the *flippin'* body.



Oh the irony of the words used.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone! Ive got that Friday feeling! 



lisaviolet said:


> Even the red icon didn't give you an ounce of street cred.



I know 




lisaviolet said:


> Hey dirty dog - soon, eh?  May?  He's performing at the Junos (our Grammys) this weekend.  As is that little Justin boy who Jean seems to be in love with.



YES its the 6th of May! Im on countdown!
I do not understand the little Justin boy, he scares me. Hes like a robot child of the corn! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *So - are you experiencing any effects of the volcanic ash that has shut down all the airports in Western Europe?  A group of kids from our high school was supposed to leave today for a 10 trip to France - but have been delayed until SUNDAY! *



Its crazy Nancy - all UK airspace is restricted until at least 7pm tonight for all non-emergency flights! Its weird to see all the airports on tv completely deserted!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Went to JC tonight and lost 1.6 pounds!  I am beyond thrilled over this given last week's 4+ pound weight gain debacle.  I am back to my regular Monday night session next week so I am focusing on getting through the weekend.



 Awesome job Paula!



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly--sorry, but the idea of you angry makes me smile!  You are adorable when angry!



 I don't suppose I scared him very much but I like to think I made him think twice about his stupid policies! 

Nancy - Im not a girly girl either, like Kat I say get the dress! You should not wear clothes that don't make you feel like awesomeness!

Off to work now (yes Lisa, im going to the train station!)

Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I'm with Nancy on this one.  I would never spend $150 on a dress.  But then again, dresses are not important to me.   I would spend $150 on a cool phone or gadget, or something I needed for hockey, or dinner in WDW, in a heartbeat.



*I knew that you'd see it that way.  I rarely have an opportunity (need?) to wear a fancy dress, so I look at it as a "cost per wear" thing.  If I knew I was going to wear it 5 times, I'd say it was $30 "per wear" and maybe I could justify it.  But I'm not.  And I know I could always sell or consign it, but reality is it will probably hang in my closet *just in case* until it is long out out of style. 

So, I'm going with the "I like you, but don't LOVE you" dress.  (btw Kat, I found it on sale, 70% off,  for $21.  I think I could love it for that price! )*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OMG!!!



*yes.  My daughter is a charmer.  *



DisneyGalUK said:


> I do not understand the little Justin boy, he scares me. Hes like a robot child of the corn!



*  You MUST mean Justin Bieber.  *



Spending the morning working on my headspace.  I'm so far "off" I need to send up a flare for the rescue squad!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy--sorry about the dress fiasco!  Ugh.  I am with you on this--I have a really hard time finding a great dress for me.  I can't do sleeveless or strapless/spaghetti straps, and then finding the *right* length given my height is challenging as well.  I usually give up.  Fortunately, I have so little need to wear one.

Paula--well done on the loss!  Yes!  Back in the right direction.

Megan--where are you?

OMG, remember when Kat encouraged us all to SPEND?!?!


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I knew that you'd see it that way.  I rarely have an opportunity (need?) to wear a fancy dress, so I look at it as a "cost per wear" thing.  If I knew I was going to wear it 5 times, I'd say it was $30 "per wear" and maybe I could justify it.  But I'm not.  And I know I could always sell or consign it, but reality is it will probably hang in my closet *just in case* until it is long out out of style.
> 
> So, I'm going with the "I like you, but don't LOVE you" dress.  (btw Kat, I found it on sale, 70% off,  for $21.  I think I could love it for that price! )*
> 
> ...
> 
> Spending the morning working on my headspace.  I'm so far "off" I need to send up a flare for the rescue squad!   [/COLOR]



Exactly.  I will spend money on something I love (or, say a random pair of size 12 jeans that fit when I didn't expect it) or will use/enjoy a lot, but not on something that is just for obligatory purposes.


Sorry about the headspace.    



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--sorry about the dress fiasco!  Ugh.  I am with you on this--I have a really hard time finding a great dress for me.  I can't do sleeveless or strapless/spaghetti straps, and then finding the *right* length given my height is challenging as well.  I usually give up.  Fortunately, I have so little need to wear one.
> 
> ...
> 
> OMG, remember when Kat encouraged us all to SPEND?!?!



Remember when I bought running shoes at an actual store?  Not even really on sale??  


I have some trouble finding dresses as well.  My height is all waist-down, and I am actually "petite" (by the crazy women's dressmaker version of petite. meaning short) on top.    If the top part fits well, the bottom is scandalously short.   I do a lot better with separates.  


Paula, great job on the loss!!!  


I have decided, today is an off day.   My parents are taking us to dinner and I want to enjoy it.   


And LISA... WE PASSED!!  150 pts available now, 300 available in Sept, $72/pt (because seller pays closing).


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, I don't know much about DVC points, but I am happy that you got what you wanted.


OMG, having a major emotional day.  I have to do Kindergarten/ Preschool registration for next fall. . WOW, just reading over the paper work for Alexa to go to Kindergarten, I am not doing well. Why am I such a mess that she is going to K. Just a mess. My baby is not a baby. OMG. is their meds I can take for this???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OMG. is their meds I can take for this???



*Yes.  Xanax.  Get some.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--WOO HOO on the resale going through!  Ah DVC, how I love thee!  I am so excited to see the Grand Californian next month!  And we are trying for Bay Lake Tower for our December trip.  If not there, then AKV-Kidani.

Jo--I know.  It freaked me out when Riley went off to K also.  I still cry on the first day of school every year. I know, I know...Nancy is rolling her eyes at me.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks E, its good to know I am not alone in this!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

*KAT!!!!!!  KAT!!! I am so friggin' excited for you.  *

So funny.  I'm over on FB and see it.  My stomach dropped and I almost dropped the computer.    I'm so thrilled for you.  DVC Oh how I love thee!  

Usually my vibe is right on - I was off by one day, eh?  Hmmmm.  

Can't wait to hear about all your plans.  Can't wait.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Its crazy Nancy - all UK airspace is restricted until at least 7pm tonight for all non-emergency flights! Its weird to see all the airports on tv completely deserted!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job Paula!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose I scared him very much but I like to think I made him think twice about his stupid policies!
> 
> Nancy - Im not a girly girl either, like Kat I say get the dress! You should not wear clothes that don't make you feel like awesomeness!
> 
> Off to work now (yes Lisa, im going to the train station!)
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone



Kat didn't say get the dress.  At least Kelly is with me.  I'm lonely.  

And the Justin boy - .  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I knew that you'd see it that way.  I rarely have an opportunity (need?) to wear a fancy dress, so I look at it as a "cost per wear" thing.  If I knew I was going to wear it 5 times, I'd say it was $30 "per wear" and maybe I could justify it.  But I'm not.  And I know I could always sell or consign it, but reality is it will probably hang in my closet *just in case* until it is long out out of style.
> 
> So, I'm going with the "I like you, but don't LOVE you" dress.  (btw Kat, I found it on sale, 70% off,  for $21.  I think I could love it for that price! )*
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Oh Lord.  Math major. Okay - okay - outnumbered by you all.  Have fun Nancy.  

And BTW I love the price too.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, I don't know much about DVC points, but I am happy that you got what you wanted.
> 
> 
> OMG, having a major emotional day.  I have to do Kindergarten/ Preschool registration for next fall. . WOW, just reading over the paper work for Alexa to go to Kindergarten, I am not doing well. Why am I such a mess that she is going to K. Just a mess. My baby is not a baby. OMG. is their meds I can take for this???



  My mom cried when I went to kindergarten Jo.  I was her youngest.


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee - where are you?


----------



## lisaviolet

Robot child of the corn.    Jean LOVES him.

It's a little strange to me that a 48 year old lesbian is in love with a sixteen year old hair flipper.   

Janet Jackson's Together Again is on.  Gosh - what a beautiful song.  She wrote it when Kevin Aucoin died. 

Kelly - last night Grey's was the repeat that I wanted you to see.  Tell me where you are up to.  Scottish boy, Kim Ravner?? and Sandra Oh.  Magic.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> And we are trying for Bay Lake Tower for our December trip.



I had BLT booked for this last trip and then someone - not Jean - talked me out of using so many points.  I want to go.  Good luck Erika.  Hey - when is your December trip?  We are going the week before Christmas - BWV BW view.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yeah, it is going to hurt in the points department for sure.

We will be on the cruise from Dec. 12 - 16 and then in the parks for a couple of days before and after.  Please, please, please tell me we will  be there at the same time?  We have missed by mere days too many times before!

So, for 2010, my Disney trips will be March, May, and December.  Now, I am *trying* to squeeze in an October trip so I can do food and wine and the race.  But for some reason Jeff thinks that 4 trips in one year is excessive.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Yeah, it is going to hurt in the points department for sure.
> 
> We will be on the cruise from Dec. 12 - 16 and then in the parks for a couple of days before and after.  Please, please, please tell me we will  be there at the same time?  We have missed by mere days too many times before!
> 
> So, for 2010, my Disney trips will be March, May, and December.  Now, I am *trying* to squeeze in an October trip so I can do food and wine and the race.  But for some reason Jeff thinks that 4 trips in one year is excessive.



The points will be worth it Erika.  I want to go there - to BLT.   I don't know when we will get there - maybe driving.  But the vacation starts on the 19th  OMG say it isn't so Erika.   

I LOVE October. What's wrong with that Jeff guy?     I'm in love with Halloween there.  I think I've said this before but the Villians' parade - LOVE IT!  And Hallowishes.  See I actually have been in the parks once upon a time.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ugh!  LISA!  We are leaving on the 18th or 19th!  You are killing me!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--I know.  It freaked me out when Riley went off to K also.  I still cry on the first day of school every year. I know, I know...Nancy is rolling her eyes at me.



*I would never roll my eyes at you   OMG.  Remember how I sobbed daily when Seth left for college?  

I will never, ever forget Becca's first day of kindergarten.  My kids were all "afternoon" kids.  So, the bus that picked them up was only kindergarteners.  On the first day, we're out waiting for the bus and as it comes down the road she can see that there are some grown ups on the bus.  There were a few parents doing a ride-along just in case any of the kids had *issues*.  Well.  The bus pulled up, she looked at me and in a rather stern voice said, "you are NOT getting on that bus with me"   She marched up the stairs, went straight to the back seat and never once looked back. *




lisaviolet said:


> I had BLT booked for this last trip and then someone - not Jean - talked me out of using so many points.



*hmm.  I think my subconscious is telling me to go back to WW.  I'm thinking you had a BLT (as in Bacon/Lettuce/Tomato) and you were told that it wasn't worth the points! *



3DisneyKids said:


> But for some reason Jeff thinks that 4 trips in one year is excessive.



*Seriously?   How can that be excessive.  


The poor kids from the high school had their trip to France cancelled.   They were supposed to fly out yesterday, but the volcano had other ideas.  Then, they were trying to get out of Newark on Sunday, but today - cancelled.  Such a bummer.


Tomorrow morning is boot camp for me  Then Becca has a performance with one of her singing groups in the early afternoon, then it's off to the Boston area for the fun-filled ball.

OH - and speaking of the ball.  That damned dress.  I didn't remember whether or not Stephen had seen the dress (yes, that's how busy we've both been).  So, this afternoon I asked him if he'd even seen it yet, you know - in case he wanted to coordinate his tie or something?  And his response?  "Oh, you mean the one that looks like a CHRISTMAS TREE?!?!" *


----------



## adsrtw

I'm here kinda.  Laptop is having issues desktop is having some major issues.  Basically i can link into the podcast from phone. And then see just a little bit of the thread.  It's a pain.  I hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> Kat didn't say get the dress.  At least Kelly is with me.  I'm lonely.



Whoopsie daisy! Sorry Lisa, I blame that on the fact that it was early when I posted! 



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - last night Grey's was the repeat that I wanted you to see.  Tell me where you are up to.  Scottish boy, Kim Ravner?? and Sandra Oh.  Magic.



I have Thursdays episode recorded, so the last episode I watched was where Christina told Whats-her-face that she could have Owen if she stayed! LOVE Owen 

*EDIT* LISA! I just watched Thursdays episode - it was the one where Izzie came back and Whats-her-face told Owen that Christina would trade him and he went to her apartment and kissed her 


The weather here is glorious for a change so I am going out in the garden to plant seeds - I have Lettuce, Radishes, Brocolli and Cabbage! I hope they grow well!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Ugh!  LISA!  We are leaving on the 18th or 19th!  You are killing me!



That kdsflasdjflkdsfjl;aksdfj;lasdkjf  SUCKS!  

Hey are you taking the kids out of school or do they go back before NY?  



AKASnowWhite said:


> I will never, ever forget Becca's first day of kindergarten.  My kids were all "afternoon" kids.  So, the bus that picked them up was only kindergarteners.  On the first day, we're out waiting for the bus and as it comes down the road she can see that there are some grown ups on the bus.  There were a few parents doing a ride-along just in case any of the kids had *issues*.  Well.  The bus pulled up, she looked at me and in a rather stern voice said, "you are NOT getting on that bus with me"   She marched up the stairs, went straight to the back seat and never once looked back.



OMG.    I LOVE IT!     So is that genetic or you think you instilled that confidence?  Regardless, TOO FUNNY.  

That's sad about France.  We have a rugby team, came up from Buffalo to fly out of TO, and they spent the last two years getting the money together for training in the UK.  Very tough.  



adsrtw said:


> I'm here kinda.  Laptop is having issues desktop is having some major issues.  Basically i can link into the podcast from phone. And then see just a little bit of the thread.  It's a pain.  I hope everybody is doing well.



Miss you Amiee.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopsie daisy! Sorry Lisa, I blame that on the fact that it was early when I posted!
> 
> 
> 
> I have Thursdays episode recorded, so the last episode I watched was where Christina told Whats-her-face that she could have Owen if she stayed! LOVE Owen
> 
> *EDIT* LISA! I just watched Thursdays episode - it was the one where Izzie came back and Whats-her-face told Owen that Christina would trade him and he went to her apartment and kissed her
> 
> 
> The weather here is glorious for a change so I am going out in the garden to plant seeds - I have Lettuce, Radishes, Brocolli and Cabbage! I hope they grow well!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I was only teasing Kelly - mainly teasing Kat.  

BUT GREY's - YES, that's the one.  SO many great scenes.  When Meredith says to Derek in bed "It's just you and me here Derek - you can actually say you did it for YOU".  

And I LOVE THIS - Meredith says to Cristina "YOU CAN'T TALK LIKE THAT!  I understand you but you can't talk like THAT!" when Cristina nonchalantly says she just gave her boyfriend away.     It's like they live in their own little world.  Too cute.  

But the best was Owen in that final scene with Cristina.    Any other man would have told her to go to he!!.  I LOVED IT.  He endlessly surprises me.  I think he will go with Teddy.  I really do.  I'm not giving anything away.  I've thought that since that show because he is always so angry with her.  

I'm heading out to the garden!  I LOVE THAT TOO KELLY.    I pictured you going out to your radishes.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Happy Week-end!  A rainy yuck-fest here.

Taking the girls to the new Miley Cyrus movie.  I am hoping not to gag too much through it.  Going with a mom friend and her daughter, so hopefully the two of us can just chat.   

Lisa--yes, we are taking the kids out of school. I always take them out of school for vacations.  I refuse to deal with the crowds of school break.  Next year, of course, Riley will be in the Middle School and I am not quite sure how that will go over.  I'll deal with it when it gets here.

Had a horrible bout of insomnia last night, so am dragging today and not working out.  I'll make up for it tomorrow, I'm sure.

Have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, so I admit it.  I LIKED the Miley Cyrus movie.  It was a total chick flick, of course.  Nicholas Sparks novel and all that.  But you know, I totally escaped reality for 2 hours.  Bliss.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa--yes, we are taking the kids out of school. I always take them out of school for vacations.



Duh.  I knew that.  Somewhere in the depths of this brain.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, so I admit it.  I LIKED the Miley Cyrus movie.  It was a total chick flick, of course.  Nicholas Sparks novel and all that.  But you know, I totally escaped reality for 2 hours.  Bliss.



Oh for God's sakes - Shhhhhh.  Jean loves Miley (Miley and Justin and Jean ) and her speaking voice sends me to such awful awful places. In fact, I truly believe that he!! just might be Miley Cyrus speaking to me endlessly.   Do not let out that you liked it.  

Hey did anyone see MAD Tv years ago where Saddam Hussein begged to be captured because Nicole Ritchie was in the cave speaking to him incessantly?  Too funny.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 
4 mile race was today.

There were about 50 runners total, and they were all RUNNERS. not beginners. not fatties like me. I was 2nd to last! but my time for 4 miles (where I ran 98% of the time) was *48:55*

not to bad after my 5K was  44:30ish ..


but I will say that at about the 2 mile mark, I told myself that I don't think I am cut of for the 1/2. I just don't know. I want it bad. but I just don't know if I can do it. (*cry*)

My knees hurt so so bad.


----------



## SunnyB1066

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All,
> 4 mile race was today.
> 
> There were about 50 runners total, and they were all RUNNERS. not beginners. not fatties like me. I was 2nd to last! but my time for 4 miles (where I ran 98% of the time) was *48:55*
> 
> not to bad after my 5K was  44:30ish ..
> 
> 
> but I will say that at about the 2 mile mark, I told myself that I don't think I am cut of for the 1/2. I just don't know. I want it bad. but I just don't know if I can do it. (*cry*)
> 
> My knees hurt so so bad.



  I am SOOOOO proud of you for running, even starting the race! I can't even seem to make it past week one of C25K. So proud! I think with your determination you will definately be ready for your half. Which one are you going to run?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SunnyB1066 said:


> I am SOOOOO proud of you for running, even starting the race! I can't even seem to make it past week one of C25K. So proud! I think with your determination you will definately be ready for your half. Which one are you going to run?



I want to do the princess 1/2 at WDW next year!


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All,
> 4 mile race was today.
> 
> There were about 50 runners total, and they were all RUNNERS. not beginners. not fatties like me. I was 2nd to last! but my time for 4 miles (where I ran 98% of the time) was *48:55*
> 
> not to bad after my 5K was  44:30ish ..
> 
> 
> but I will say that at about the 2 mile mark, I told myself that I don't think I am cut of for the 1/2. I just don't know. I want it bad. but I just don't know if I can do it. (*cry*)
> 
> My knees hurt so so bad.



OMG.  So sorry I didn't even realize it was this weekend Jo!

*Fantastic!  Congratulations to you Jo!*


And like Sunny said - You should be so proud of yourself.  I'm so proud of you Jo.


----------



## lisaviolet

How are you knees?


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - any chance of you booking Tues-Tues or Wed-Wed so we overlap.  I can't move b/c of the school schedule ( I could not take work - but Jean's set). (And we're probably taking some people where the date has to be exact - long story)

AND flights are SO cheap on Tuesdays and Wednesdays!  

I know.  I know - there are probably reasons why you can't.  I would just love to spend time with you and the kids.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - how was it?


----------



## lisaviolet

NBA playoffs people!  We missed the playoffs by a half a friggin' game.  But NBA playoffs how I love thee.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All,
> 4 mile race was today.
> 
> There were about 50 runners total, and they were all RUNNERS. not beginners. not fatties like me. I was 2nd to last! but my time for 4 miles (where I ran 98% of the time) was *48:55*
> 
> not to bad after my 5K was  44:30ish ..
> 
> 
> but I will say that at about the 2 mile mark, I told myself that I don't think I am cut of for the 1/2. I just don't know. I want it bad. but I just don't know if I can do it. (*cry*)
> 
> My knees hurt so so bad.




OMG JO!!!!   THAT IS SOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!    You did SO well.   Sorry about the knees... rest and ice.    Hopefully they feel better soon.


I have basically taken the whole weekend off, from healthy eating, internet, etc.   My parents are here visiting from PA... we went out for fried seafood Friday night (what this area is known for, Calabash style), and then yesterday I ate okay, but had, well, a bit of wine.  

My choir concert was last night.   It went really well... I even hit the high C that eludes me occasionally.   I was in the back row (duh, hello tall) and was happy to NOT fall off the risers in the back.   My parents really enjoyed it.  


Today, we go shopping and then I have a hockey game tonight that they are going to watch.   Not really their bag, the concert last night was much more what they are into, but it's nice of them to suck it up and come watch.  

It's beautiful here, 70s and not a cloud in the sky.   I am taking a moment outside on the patio while they are getting ready.


Hope everyone is having a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, Sunnny, Kat, thank you so much for your kind words. knees are better but I am tired today.

Kat, glad to hear your concert went well. Enjoy the time with your mom and dad!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa--yes, we are taking the kids out of school. I always take them out of school for vacations.  I refuse to deal with the crowds of school break.  Next year, of course, Riley will be in the Middle School and I am not quite sure how that will go over.  I'll deal with it when it gets here.



*We always took the kids out of school too - until Seth hit high school.  We did it once (when he was a freshman) and the amount of work he had to make was insane.  But, I'm totally for it for as long as the kids can manage it!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> but I will say that at about the 2 mile mark, I told myself that I don't think I am cut of for the 1/2. I just don't know. I want it bad. but I just don't know if I can do it. (*cry*)



*First, let me say WOO-HOO on your race!  You have come a long way in such a short time!

As for the 1/2.  Listen.  Rome wasn't built in a day.  It is going to take time and many miles at a slow steady pace.  If it's a goal you have for yourself, I have no doubt that you can achieve it. Take it slow and build on each success - you'll get there! *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - how was it?



*Ready? (ha.  That's not how it sounded in my head ).  Red-EE?

I got SO MANY compliments on my dress.  Hopefully a picture or two will surface.

And we had a blast.  Lots of good people, good wine, good times.  Too much booze and not enough sleep makes Nancy a useless slug *


*Kat*- glad to hear your concert went well.  And not falling off the risers is just icing on the cake   Enjoy the rest of your visit with your parents!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Ready? (ha.  That's not how it sounded in my head ).  Red-EE?
> 
> I got SO MANY compliments on my dress.  Hopefully a picture or two will surface.
> 
> And we had a blast.  Lots of good people, good wine, good times.  Too much booze and not enough sleep makes Nancy a useless slug *



  Yeah, nice time! 

 Yeah a picture of two is going to surface!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Happy Monday!

School vacation week for us.  Not that I have any super fabulous plans, except perhaps a trip to Ikea*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> As for the 1/2.  Listen.  Rome wasn't built in a day.  It is going to take time and many miles at a slow steady pace.  If it's a goal you have for yourself, I have no doubt that you can achieve it. Take it slow and build on each success - you'll get there! *
> ![/COLOR]



Thanks Nancy, 
I'm slow for sure, but Im stll under the 16min pace for WDW 1/2
I know it would be better when I loose more weight. (stuck at 179-181) for a few weeks now, but I just cant find the self control right now to stay away from the junk... 


I am glad the dress worked out for you.. Hey sometimes you need to have too much booze!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, you will have NO TROUBLE keeping the 16 min pace for the half.   A good portion of us walked most of it and didn't get swept, and that was with a few months of training, where you will have over a year under your belt by then. 


So, I got a goal last night in my hockey game (my 2nd in.. umm... a year and a half, if you could actual scored games).    My parents, bless them, didn't even realize it.    Let's just say they get the choir concert way more than the hockey game.  


Hope everyone has a great week.  I am so wiped... need another weekend.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, Congrats on the GOAL!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Jo - Awesome on the race. You will be fine for WDW I have no doubt - you are doing so well! 

Kat - Excellent on the goal! 

Everyone - Hi!

Im so tired, but Glee starts again tonight so I have to stay awake until 10pm when it finishes - im such a party animal! 

I got weighed yesterday and I am down 1lb - only 12 to go 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Congrats on the score, Kat!

And  to Kelly for the loss!

Monday. Paula's JC. Just sayin'.  Hope work has gotten better Paula!

Busy day here - but then again, when isn't it   6:30 - I suppose I should start thinking about what we're going to have for dinner.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, way to go on the loss. Hope you enjoyed Glee.

Nancy, I fed my kids Mac n Cheese, I know I am a super chef HA Ha ha


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Just made Chocolate Chip Heath Bar cookies.

Yes, I ate them.  My stomach hurts now


----------



## Ronda93

She shoots!  She scores!
Cool Kat!

Compared to a week ago we had a calm weekend.  We tore a section of wall down in our basement and removed a fakey fireplace.  The house is over 70 years old, so there are lots of potential suspects, but someone laid a brick fireplace, ran a gas line to it and it had no flue.  There's no way it was used.  It would have killed the occupants in pretty short order.  We are preparing to redo the walk and patio that are outside and above this location and wanted to see what condition the foundation is in.  Despite the deathtrap fireplace, the foundation looks good.  

We miss Murray.  She was a be-where-you-are dog and thus a constant presence.  Stretch the dachshund is relishing the attention.  He now gets to lick two cereal bowls.  We need to make sure we don't overfeed him.  

I've picked my next race.  Staying local and signing up for the Kansas City half marathon.  There's a full, too.  Just noting that.

Jo - you are going to do fine.  The improvement you find will shock you.  Really.

Ronda


----------



## goofyfan-12

Kat - goal!!!  So cool!

Jo - you will do fine for the 1/2.  If I can cross the line after only five months than think of how far you will come in a year.  Take a deep breath and keep going.  How are the knees doing?  Could you be ready for new running shoes?

Nancy - yes, tonight was JC and I am down .4 pounds since Thursday.  Work is going better this week.  The problem guy is on vacation so life is good.  Ask me again in a week when he gets back... lol

starting to get excited about my next race.  I am thinking about signing up for a century ride in October.  The local team in training is gearing up for a ride around lake George in early October.   The views should be amazing at that time of year.   There is an info session in two weeks so I'll know more after that.  I will likely still do the MS ride in July as a prep race.

Starting to get excited about training and eating right again.  Finally - progress...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm here.  I know I haven't posted in a couple of days.  Several reasons but most not worth going into.

Kat--awesome job on the hockey goal!  And the concert!  Big week-end for you.  Nice that your parents were there for both events.

Jo--WAY TO GO on the 4-miler!  WOO HOO!  And listen, you did 12:15 minute miles!  OMG, that is SO good for a beginner!  SO good!  Please, please, please believe that you can do the Princess.  You can.  Seriously.  If you are doing 4 miles at a 12 minute pace, you could be ready for the Princess in about 4 months from now.  And you have 11.  Seriously, you will KILL it.  And just so you know...that pace that you just ran (12:15)--that pace would have you smack in the MIDDLE of the pack at the Princess.  Meaning that there would be 6,500 people BEHIND you.  Think about that.

Nancy--yeah, but did you have any bacon?!?  

Lisa!  Kelly got your card!  SHE LOVES IT.  Oh, how that child loves getting "real mail."  She read it over and over.  Then she called my mom and read it to her on the phone.  Then she called Jeff and read it to him on the phone.  So happy!  Thanks.

Ronda--WOW, 3 Half Marathons in what?  6 months or something?  You are a machine!  Super impressed!

Paula--a loss is a loss!  Glad you are heading in the right direction.

AFM--well, my kids are on break, too.  But that means it is really hard for me to get workouts in.  With Jeff overseas, I am single-parenting it, so I can't even go in the evening when he gets home from work.  My parents can help some, but not every day.  So.  I take them with me, which is great for them, but of course I don't get to run at my pace for my duration.  And I can't get to the gym at all.  I am hoping to go on Weds.  We'll see.

Also, insomnia.  Brutal this week.  For those that don't know, I don't get a lot of sleep in general.  I average 4-6 hours per night.  On top of that, I get bouts of insomnia from time to time.  So getting so little sleep in the first place, and then coupled with insomnia, well it's just bloody awful.  Just moving through the days in a fog.  Fortunately, I got some decent sleep last night (4 consecutive hours), so I woke up feeling much more clear this morning.  But now I am dragging and foggy again.

Back later.


----------



## poppinspal

Oh look I do remember how to post. Sorry I've been MIA, for the past week or so all I've done is work and exercise. I even stopped cutting calories. (I have to admit this actually was both good and bad. Good because I think my body needed some extra calories but bad because it's been hard to go back to limiting myself today.) I guess I just needed a little more me time, I even read some books which I haven't been making time to do. Oh and I met a guy and we're going on our first date Wednesday. 

I'm going to catch up with everyone here eventually but I need to crash. Today was the wonderful Massachusetts holiday known as Patriot's Day. Or as some refer to it... Marathon Monday. (Yes, today was the Boston Marathon.) I did a 5 mile race in the very historic Lexington, MA. ("Birthplace of the American Revolution") Then I went to my turbo kickboxing class tonight. Probably could have skipped the class but I did it and now I'm dead tired. I'll be back tomorrow, scouts honor!

I've missed hearing about all you guys! Checking up on facebook just doesn't cut it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Morning all!  It is beautiful here today.  Just picture perfect!  Heading out for a bike ride soon.

I've been super busy with normal (hah. "normal") life stuff here, which is allowing me to make every excuse as to why I'm too busy to track my food.  Seriously - I am so ticked at my lameness, yet every day I do something to self-sabotage.  I'm not sure what that's all about, but I'm really getting annoyed.

*Ronda* - another 1/2.  You are simply amazing!  At this rate you're going to hit your mileage goal sooner than you think!

*Paula* - yay for the loss!   I love that you are considering a century ride! I still want more info on the 30 miler this summer if you decide to do it




3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--yeah, but did you have any bacon?!?



*I did on Sunday!  With my apple-topped multi-grain pancakes!  OH - and a friend of mine made Maple-Bacon cookies! 

sorry 'bout the insomnia. Not fun.*

*Megan* - have fun on your date!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, I am right there with you on the eating! It just seems so hard right now to track. 

E, Sorry about your sleep issue, that has to be hard. I hope it gets better soon. And I know what you mean, not getting workouts in with the kids. 

Meg, Hi Stranger, HA HA! Have a great date!!  5 miles, great job!!

Paula, glad the problem guy is gone, for me that would be my boss, a girl, and I was so HAPPY when she was out of town! Great job on the loss!

Ronda, Wow, you have been busy. Spring time brings home improvement! 
Another 1/2. You go girl. 

Liz, Lisa, EE, Sunny, Cathie, Kelly, Hope everyone is doing well


So there is a 5 miler May 8th. I think its kinda a big one, DH said that I should just stick to 3-4 miles for now and build up my time. (I know right now Lisa is laughing at what DH said)  So what do you think, should I try it? I have never done 5 miles, I am not sure if I can.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, I am right there with you on the eating! It just seems so hard right now to track.
> 
> *hmmm.  Maybe we need some kind of pact.  *
> 
> 
> So there is a 5 miler May 8th. I think its kinda a big one, DH said that I should just stick to 3-4 miles for now and build up my time. (I know right now Lisa is laughing at what DH said)  So what do you think, should I try it? I have never done 5 miles, I am not sure if I can.



*well, let me start by saying I'm sure you CAN.  It may not be fast, it may not be pretty, but you definitely CAN.  Actually, the way you are slowly building your miles fits right in with a 1/2 marathon training program. 

I guess I would ask what do YOU want to do?*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *well, let me start by saying I'm sure you CAN.  It may not be fast, it may not be pretty, but you definitely CAN.  Actually, the way you are slowly building your miles fits right in with a 1/2 marathon training program.
> 
> I guess I would ask what do YOU want to do?*



I think I do want to do it 5 miler, its not far from my house, my DH is off that day, so I don't need a sitter, I just don't want to hold up anyone, It is a certified race, whatever that means.

We are going an a mini get away tomorrow, be back late Fri. So I am going to see if I can do 5 miles on Saturday and Sunday and decide then.


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- I'm so there with a pact to track food! Or maybe I just need to remind myself that the pounds aren't just going to hop off my body on their own. lol

Jo- You can do a 5 mile race, absolutely! As far as I'm concerned as long as you finish its a great thing, even if you have to walk the last mile. My friend ran a race with me last year where we walked a mile and ran a mile alternating. (Not my choice of how to do it and a slow pace for me but it was more important to me that we finish that one together.) In the end it didn't matter how we crossed the finish because we still finished. Have faith in your abilities. 

So I thought I'd share the results of my race yesterday. I ran 5 miles and 50:23. I just can't seem to break that ten minute per mile mark in races. I finished 400 out of 479. I was a little shocked because usually my ten minute miles put me in the middle of the pack, clearly this race doesn't draw the same crowds as the races I have done. My mom got a really good picture of me crossing but she hasn't sent it to me yet. But I thought I'd post a few pictures. 

My cousin and I with one of the local guides. His job is just to go to historical sites dressed up and teach people about the area. (I think it's kind of a cool job. I'm a geek.) 





My cousin, sister and I in front of the minuteman statue post race. (Note my red face.)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, I think you time was great!! Love the pics!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> We are going an a mini get away tomorrow, be back late Fri. So I am going to see if I can do 5 miles on Saturday and Sunday and decide then.



*I'd really recommend that you do 5 miles either Saturday OR Sunday - not both.  In training, typically you build up and have one long run in the week and then several shorter/medium runs.  You want to build up your stamina and strength but you also want to not over-do it and injure a fatigued body.*



poppinspal said:


> Nancy- I'm so there with a pact to track food! Or maybe I just need to remind myself that the pounds aren't just going to hop off my body on their own. lol



Precisely! They didn't go ON on their own. Why on earth do I think that they will magically disappear

*Paula *- family dinner tonight?

*E-* how's the kids vaca going?

I'm making my maiden voyage to Ikea tomorrow  Very excited.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Nancy, I will try the run saturday or sunday not both. 


So tomorrow we leave for a mini get away, and the neighbor just told us her little girl has strep, my girls were playing with her Sunday and Yesterday. 
What to do?

So this is me trying to tell myself to chill. 
1. They are not sick now, so don't worry
2. If they get sick, just take them to a doc out of town.
3. Its not the end of the world if we can't get away, we will try it again some other time.

So with all that said, I am sick to my stomach with worry.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone,

Nancy - family dinner was tonight but I wasn't there.  They had meat loaf I was in a tour of one of the largest construction projects in the country.  It is a chip fab plant for a major chip manufacturer.  It is being built about 40 minutes from here.  The site is massive and the logistics almost overwhelming.  The whole thing makes my project seem so small.  Anyways, I'll stop being a construction geek for now.

Such great running advice on here.  Listen to them - they won't steer you wrong.

Nancy - a bit on the bike ride.  The 30 mile ride would be the MS Follow the Foothills ride on 7/10.  It was the ride I did last yearbut with twenty more miles.  The scenery is good and it is a small ride as far as numbers go.  I am toying with the idea of hooking up with the local Team in Training group and shooting for a century ride on October.  The ride would be around Lake George (can you say beautiful scenery) and I think I would benefit from the coaching that the program offers.   Add in the fact that it benefits the research that led to the stem cell transplant my cousin received and it is a natural fit.  There is an info session on 5/4 so I am going to wait and make the final decision after that.

So that is what is going on with the rides.  Just need to decide if I am doing one or both.  So - thoughts?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

As long as the kids aren't sick, I'd go.  If one of them does come down with something, you can always call your peditrician and have them call a script to a local pharmacy, or go to a walk-in clinic for a quick test -whatever. I personally wouldn't change my plans for a *maybe*.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> It is a chip fab plant for a major chip manufacturer.
> 
> *As in micro-chip? I'm assuming not potato chip *
> 
> Nancy - a bit on the bike ride.  The 30 mile ride would be the MS Follow the Foothills ride on 7/10.



*ah.  I'm *this close* to signing on for the MS ride here in CT on June 6th. or 5th.  One of those days.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sorry to not respond to everyone.  Just battling a particularly brutal bout of insomnia.  Been going on since Friday night.  Last night was the worst...I didn't drift off till 5am!  And of course, had to be up at 8.  And tonight I have conferences, so can't even try to go to sleep before 1am.  And even so, I am so tense about NOT being able to sleep that that makes if impossible to get to sleep, and so the cycle goes.  It'll break--eventually.  I have been dealing with this since high school, so it is not new or unusual.  Just a pain.

And of course I am so exhausted, working out is not even an option, so I haven't done anything in about a week.  And that makes me feel just awful in a whole different way.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, Wow thats alot of bike rideing!!!!! Good for you! 30 miles or 20 miles! Wow!!


As of right now we are going to be leaving in a few hours.  I don't know why I am such a worry freak. Some day I will get over it, I hope.

E, So sorry about your sleep problem. Sending you a big hug  I hope it ends soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Sorry to not respond to everyone.  Just battling a particularly brutal bout of insomnia.



  Sending sleepy thoughts your way!

Jo - have fun on your getaway!

I'm heading to Ikea this morning   So excited.  I hope that it's all I expect it to be


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- have fun. Look at this way what if you stayed home and the kids never got sick? Always better to take the risk and see what happens.

Nancy- how was ikea? I've never been to one.

Erika- my dad has the same problem as you so I know how hard it is. I hope you can get some rest soon!

Hi everyone else!

I'm heading off on my date. Very nervous but he keeps telling me how excited he is. Keep our fingers crossed that it goes well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

quiet day here today!  I hope that means everyone is off having great adventures!   Me?  I went to Ikea.  And got lost.  Not *getting* there mind you.  No, IN THE STORE   Yes, Becca and I got ourselves so confuzzled.  It took us quite a while to work ourselves out of the maze that is Ikea. 

*Megan* - have a GREAT date! Enjoy it for what it is, whatever that may be 

*Erika* - truly sending prayers that you SLEEP tonight.

*Lisa* - tomorrow is Thursday.  Just sayin'.  Remember, I *do* have a whistle.
*
Everyone*  check in when you can! 

Oh - and I just saw Jane Fonda on (?) Access Hollywood (?) anyway - holy CRAP that woman looks incredible! Granted, she has had a bit of a nip and a tuck but STILL - her body is ah-mazing!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone -

crazy day for me but I am starting to get used to them.  Should I be worried?  Lol

Meg - have a fun time tonight.  My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Nancy - glad you made it out of Ikea.

Hope everyone is doing well.  Off to catch up on some reading for work.


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- You're making me want to experience the world that is Ikea. They should hand you maps when you walk in like you're in Disney. 

Paula- Hope you get to take a breather from the craziness now and again. 

The date... I don't want to jinx it but I have never had such an amazing first date. Ever, ever. And if I thought I did then this one just showed me how wrong I was before. I was so happy and felt so comfortable being me with him. We talked for three hours straight. He doesn't smoke and he doesn't have tattoos, he's cute, he makes me laugh and he thinks I'm pretty. I'm sure he has flaws like we all do but I came home floating on air. He told me it was a night he'd always remember. So I'd say the first date went well.

Off to try to settle down and sleep.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Whoo hoo Meg!!!  Glad it went well.


----------



## Ronda93

Meg - what a wonderful evening and feeling.  Good for you.

Nancy - all part of Ikea's diabolical plan.  Next time, bread crumbs - garlicky ones.

E - Hope you're sleeping.  

I did a short run this morning.  Completely different route that included hills - big ones!  After the St Louis half I realized running in the flat was not going to cut it.  Instead of following the trolley trail, I headed west and climbed out of the creek valley.  Slowed me down and made different leg parts wake up, that's for sure.  The novelty of the sights really helped, too.  New dogs to greet, new trees to admire.  Done in no time.

This Sunday is the Trolley Run.  It follows, predictably, the trolley trail that I usually run.  It's the downhill direction.  DGF and I ran this last year.  Our first race.  I'm excited to do it again.

Now, to conquer Thursday!

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - you're hurting my ears   - down .6.  Congratulations Paula.  

Megan - well before I talk about Lexington.  IKEA   - I'm sorry I'm still not over "never been there".  Let me tell you about me and Ikea.  My couch is Ikea.  My chaise is Ikea.  My pictures/artwork are Ikea.  My kitchen - beautiful effin' I could eat it - table is ikea.  My kitchen chairs are ikea.  My bed/chesterfield is Ikea.  Jean's bed is ikea.  Jean has a couch in her bedroom - Ikea. Some of my outdoor table and chairs are Ikea.   My lamps are ikea.  My buffet is ikea.  My old CD stand is Ikea.  My fridge - I love it so much I could date it  - is Ikea.  My microwave is Ikea.  My dishwasher is Ikea.  My computer stand is Ikea. My bedside table is Ikea.  Jean's bedside table is Ikea.  

AND I DO HAVE THINGS/FURNITURE that are not!!!  And Nancy I know every single cut through in that place.  I can do Ikea in minutes.  Laughing.  

AND most importantly when I was downtown we would regularly EAT at Ikea.    Great salmon.  

And I'm forever asking if they have gone public - STOCK.  

Lexington - I knew it was Lexington before I went back to the page before.  Good eyes I have.  Jean and I stayed there about 10/12 years ago.  And when I saw your picture I reminisced with Jean. (Jean was there to have a meeting with someone - a prof - who was trying to start up a developmental bball league before the NBA did and plus I was dying to go to Boston). We were walking to town and we asked this woman in her garden if we were going the right direction.  And she says - this happens at WDW too - no no no TOO FAR to walk -

GET IN MY CAR!!!  We said oh no that's okay thank you.  And she says NO - GET IN MY CAR!!!  And she drives us there.  

And nice on the date Megan.  

Erika - too cute with Kelly.  I was serious with "what is with this Pooh guy?".  I won't bore you with the whole story but I thought I would get Pooh's garden from the Art at Disney.  Nope.  Pooh was hiding.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Busy-@ss day today.  But, that seems to be my life story these days.  Better busy than bored, right?   I just sat down to catch up on email, etc and have a nice little snack.  Some multi-grain chips and hummus.  YUM   Only to discover that my creep kid ate ALL of the hummus.  ALL of it.   oh sure, I could *make* some.  I have all the stuff in the pantry, but that's not the point.  I don't want to make it, I just want to EAT it.  So, my chips are naked. *




poppinspal said:


> Nancy- You're making me want to experience the world that is Ikea. They should hand you maps when you walk in like you're in Disney.



*Um, yeah.  Here's the thing.  They DO have maps.  We did indeed have one.  And directional signs everywhere. Seriously - I needed Emily to get me out. *




Ronda93 said:


> This Sunday is the Trolley Run.  It follows, predictably, the trolley trail that I usually run.  It's the downhill direction.  DGF and I ran this last year.  Our first race.  I'm excited to do it again.



*That should be a lot of fun!  I'm curious as to how your legs are feeling after your hill run!?!?

I was going to run a 10K race this Sunday, but I think I'm going to bail.  My previously-annoyed hamstring has been acting up again.  To the point where I had mega back spasms on Saturday (yes, the big "mermaid dress" party day.  Advil & wine made me forget ). Anyway - it's not worth totally injuring myself over this event.  Besides, it's supposed to rain here on Sunday.  Rain+slippery+damp = not a good mix for my hamstring.*



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - you're hurting my ears   - down .6.
> 
> * Excellent Lisa!*
> 
> Let me tell you about me and Ikea.
> 
> *Becca and I decided we want to LIVE at Ikea *
> 
> AND most importantly when I was downtown we would regularly EAT at Ikea.    Great salmon.



*We ate lunch there.  Turkey & Basil Panini.  OMG was it yummy  Becca was wondering if any people from the downtown area simply come there for lunch.  Oh - and this weekend is $1 meatball plates.  We didn't have the meatballs, but I've been told they are really good.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Were Back!!

Hi All, I have not read the post yet. 

had a great time, went to Wisconsin Dells, Girls had a blast. 
Eat like a pig. Ummmmm 8K race in 2 weeks, Ummmm I am not so sure about that. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend, I am off to do the mega pile of laundry!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hellllloooooooo ?????

<pin drops>


Where is everyone?


----------



## Ronda93

<cricket sounds></cricket sounds>

I got a Blackberry.  I've been waiting to get off contract with Verizon.  I don't necesssarily want to drop them, but I wanted to avoid another contract.  DGF is on T-Mobile and we want to unite plans at some point.  I found a gently used Curve (8330) on Craigslist.  I think I can activate it online, but I may go to the store.  I understand from this point there's no turning back?

DGF and I had leftover quiche for dinner tonight.  It's better as leftovers.  We hit some golfballs and now she's working on homework (accounting class, personal development, blah, blah).  I hemmed a couple pair of pants  It's my weekend for laundry and I'm almost done.  I am looking for someone to play golf with this weekend.  

This afternoon I picked up our chips and bibs for Sunday's Trolley Run.  

trolleyrun.org

We've had lots of rain over the last few days.  Everything is so alive!  Our tulips are at their peak and all the things we feared were dead are coming back.  

As for my running, my legs felt okay after the hills.  It was my hamstrings/butt where I felt it most.  I've had some achiness on the top of my foot.  I was concerned it might be a stress fracture.  After reading some of the injury notes at runnersworld.com I decided I tie my shoes too tight.  Easy fix.

Jo - we've been thinking about the Dells for a vacation.  Is that the same vicinity as Door County?  Which one has windmills?

I hope everyone is gearing up for a wonderful weekend.

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Hey all. Yup it's 4 am and here I am. I won't go into details tonight because it's late but my second date went amazing! I am floating on air and from what he's said it's mutual. I'm not sure I've felt this way before but it's exciting.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I've had some achiness on the top of my foot.  I was concerned it might be a stress fracture.  After reading some of the injury notes at runnersworld.com I decided I tie my shoes too tight.  Easy fix.



*Oh my gosh, yes.  Hopefully that will do the trick!  Glad your legs didn't revolt after the hill run  

And a crack-berry? hoo boy.  I know people who are glued to their smart phones (right EE?  )* 



poppinspal said:


> Hey all. Yup it's 4 am and here I am. I won't go into details tonight because it's late but my second date went amazing! I am floating on air and from what he's said it's mutual. I'm not sure I've felt this way before but it's exciting.



*well *somebody* was out late last night  Can't wait to hear all about it!

I'm off to boot camp (last one of the session), then to work to finish a cake for someone.  It's absolutely FABULOUS here today - tomorrow it's supposed to be rainy & raw, so I expect to be doing all kinds of outdoor things today.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, sounds like the date went great!!  

Nancy,  enjoy eek boot camp and then the outdoor stuff!

Ronda, I love my smart phone.   I have a Droid phone and not a Blackberry, but have had some version of a smart phone for 4+ yrs and wouldn't be able to live without it.   They call it a CrackBerry for a reason!!   

Hope the run goes great tomorrow!!   


It's rainy and gloomy here.   I volunteered to help man a booth for my choir at a local festival.   That part won't be so bad, but it is going to take over an hour of transportation to get there (drive 20 min to a shuttle bus, etc.)   Considering I could be well past Greensboro in an hour...


----------



## jekajekalynn

Hi all.  
I haven't posted in about a week cause I've been sick with a cold.    I feel kinda guilty since I only worked out 2 or three times last week.   At least I watched what I ate..heh   My dh told me I shouldn't get down on myself for not being able to go out and walk/excersise as well as I wanted to this week.  I just don't want to gain my weight back. lol


----------



## poppinspal

Ronda- I had a blackberry, now I have an iphone. I did love my blackberry. The only reason I switched to an iphone is because it made more sense then carrying my blackberry and itouch every where. (And I love new electronics.) 

Lisa- I've always wanted to go to Ikea but there wasn't one close to Boston for awhile and even now I think it's like 45 minutes to an hour away. I just haven't made my way there yet but I do check out the catalogue all the time. I guess it's time for me to make my way out to Ikea. 

I love Lexington, I know I'm probably biased but I do love it. We'd be those people too, making you get in our car. My brother and I work college women's hockey games. A mother and two daughters from Minnesota stopped to ask us directions to the town next to mine after a game. They weren't going to make it to the train before it stopped running and the cab drive was expensive... so we packed the whole family in our tiny our and drove them all to their hotel! lol


So the date... I'm not sure what to say. We went out to mini golf and have dinner. We were having such a great time we went for drinks and obviously I got home very late! He's a total gentleman, he insisted on opening doors for me every place we went. But he's totally ok with me loving sports and hockey. Actually he's more the ok with it, he loves it. He is excited to meet my parents, his parents want to meet me. It feels as if we've known each other forever. We email and text books to each other when we can't talk and I could fill a book with sweet things he's said to me. We get along so well but he also has a good job and comes from a close family. He's also very considerate and kind. 

Ok I will stop gushing. I guess you can just say he's really great and we're having so much fun with each other.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> <cricket sounds></cricket sounds>
> 
> 
> 
> Jo - we've been thinking about the Dells for a vacation.  Is that the same vicinity as Door County?  Which one has windmills?
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda



Ronda, I don't know about Door County, but We had a blast at the dells, 
We stayed at the Wilderness Resort, $79.0/night, Weekday. We also went to the indoor waterpark at the Kalahari for a day, I would say stay at the Kalahari or Mt. Olympus.  Mt Olympus has indoor waterpark, outdoor waterpark, indoor and out door amusement parks, all included with your room rate. I think we would stay there next time. 

I just did not care for the Wilderness after seeing what else was there. But the Wilderness had the best rate.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, how was boot camp, 

Meg, WOW in at 4AM!! Sounds like you had a great time. 

Paula, sorry you are having so many crazy days

Kat, E, Sonny, Jes, Liz, Lisa, EE, Kelly

I hope you all have a great weekend.

So for me, I MUST get back on track, OMG the junk we ate, burgers, beer, ect.. Today I have been that bad, but I'm starving!!!! I hope to get a work out in tomorrow, I just don't want to start all over again. As of today, unless I can pull off some good runs next week, I am not going to do the 8K.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - have a wonderful race.  Is Sue running as well?  




AKASnowWhite said:


> Hellllloooooooo ?????
> 
> <pin drops>
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?



NBA PLAYOFFS  - ROUND ONE - GAME AFTER GAME AFTER GAME!!!



jekajekalynn said:


> Hi all.
> I haven't posted in about a week cause I've been sick with a cold.    I feel kinda guilty since I only worked out 2 or three times last week.   At least I watched what I ate..heh   My dh told me I shouldn't get down on myself for not being able to go out and walk/excersise as well as I wanted to this week.  I just don't want to gain my weight back. lol



Hi! 



poppinspal said:


> Ronda- I had a blackberry, now I have an iphone. I did love my blackberry. The only reason I switched to an iphone is because it made more sense then carrying my blackberry and itouch every where. (And I love new electronics.)
> 
> Lisa- I've always wanted to go to Ikea but there wasn't one close to Boston for awhile and even now I think it's like 45 minutes to an hour away. I just haven't made my way there yet but I do check out the catalogue all the time. I guess it's time for me to make my way out to Ikea.
> 
> *We are blessed with three!  *
> 
> I love Lexington, I know I'm probably biased but I do love it. We'd be those people too, making you get in our car. My brother and I work college women's hockey games. A mother and two daughters from Minnesota stopped to ask us directions to the town next to mine after a game. They weren't going to make it to the train before it stopped running and the cab drive was expensive... so we packed the whole family in our tiny our and drove them all to their hotel! lol
> 
> *Too funny and cute!!!  I loved it Megan - Lexington. *
> 
> 
> So the date... I'm not sure what to say. We went out to mini golf and have dinner. We were having such a great time we went for drinks and obviously I got home very late! He's a total gentleman, he insisted on opening doors for me every place we went. But he's totally ok with me loving sports and hockey. Actually he's more the ok with it, he loves it. He is excited to meet my parents, his parents want to meet me. It feels as if we've known each other forever. We email and text books to each other when we can't talk and I could fill a book with sweet things he's said to me. We get along so well but he also has a good job and comes from a close family. He's also very considerate and kind.
> 
> Ok I will stop gushing. I guess you can just say he's really great and we're having so much fun with each other.



Nice.  

Hi everyone!  

Erika - hope everything is okay.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, I don't know about Door County, but We had a blast at the dells,
> We stayed at the Wilderness Resort, $79.0/night, Weekday. We also went to the indoor waterpark at the Kalahari for a day, I would say stay at the Kalahari or Mt. Olympus.  Mt Olympus has indoor waterpark, outdoor waterpark, indoor and out door amusement parks, all included with your room rate. I think we would stay there next time.
> 
> I just did not care for the Wilderness after seeing what else was there. But the Wilderness had the best rate.



Jo so happy you had a good time!  

*KAT!!!*

Please tell me new BWV plans. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, how was boot camp,



*oh, it was just fabulous  Erin had a new kettle bell exercise for us.  Just what I wanted. 

and yes, I'm feeling it tonight.*



lisaviolet said:


> NBA PLAYOFFS  - ROUND ONE - GAME AFTER GAME AFTER GAME!!!



*oh.  I honestly had no idea.  NBA playoffs already? Aren't they in June?  I recall being in labor with Seth and getting PISSED at the dr. because he was watching the Bulls game when, IMO, he should have been removing the dang baby from my body  Of course, Seth wasn't born until 6:30 the next morning, so clearly there was PLENTY of time. But still.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *oh, it was just fabulous  Erin had a new kettle bell exercise for us.  Just what I wanted.
> 
> and yes, I'm feeling it tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> *oh.  I honestly had no idea.  NBA playoffs already? Aren't they in June?  I recall being in labor with Seth and getting PISSED at the dr. because he was watching the Bulls game when, IMO, he should have been removing the dang baby from my body  Of course, Seth wasn't born until 6:30 the next morning, so clearly there was PLENTY of time. But still.*



Nancy,  you crack me up. Yes I agree the doc had no right watching TV!!!

Kettle bell, I have always wanted to try it, whats it like?


Lisa, you must be on the edge of your seat with all the games? 
Meg & Kat, did you see that black hawks game??? just sayin' Go Chicago


----------



## Ronda93

DGF and I are back home after the Trolley Run.  We took 10 minutes off last year's time.  It's a four mile race and we were right at a 12:00 pace!  

We had a good time doing it together.  Going to get cleaned up.  

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy,  you crack me up. Yes I agree the doc had no right watching TV!!!
> 
> Kettle bell, I have always wanted to try it, whats it like?
> 
> 
> Lisa, you must be on the edge of your seat with all the games?
> Meg & Kat, did you see that black hawks game??? just sayin' Go Chicago



They didn't broadcast it here.    We got Ottawa-Pgh and SJ-Colorado, watched both.   We didn't get the NHL cable package this year so are dependent on network TV.   



Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I are back home after the Trolley Run.  We took 10 minutes off last year's time.  It's a four mile race and we were right at a 12:00 pace!
> 
> We had a good time doing it together.  Going to get cleaned up.
> 
> Ronda



Great!!   Congrats!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *oh, it was just fabulous  Erin had a new kettle bell exercise for us.  Just what I wanted.
> 
> and yes, I'm feeling it tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> *oh.  I honestly had no idea.  NBA playoffs already? Aren't they in June?  I recall being in labor with Seth and getting PISSED at the dr. because he was watching the Bulls game when, IMO, he should have been removing the dang baby from my body  Of course, Seth wasn't born until 6:30 the next morning, so clearly there was PLENTY of time. But still.*



Yeah Erin!

Yeah doctor!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy,  you crack me up. Yes I agree the doc had no right watching TV!!!
> 
> Kettle bell, I have always wanted to try it, whats it like?
> 
> 
> Lisa, you must be on the edge of your seat with all the games?
> Meg & Kat, did you see that black hawks game??? just sayin' Go Chicago



No not edge of my seat on all.  But some - oh la la la LA LA la.  



Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I are back home after the Trolley Run.  We took 10 minutes off last year's time.  It's a four mile race and we were right at a 12:00 pace!
> 
> We had a good time doing it together.  Going to get cleaned up.
> 
> Ronda



Fantastic Ronda.  



HockeyKat said:


> They didn't broadcast it here.    We got Ottawa-Pgh and SJ-Colorado, watched both.   We didn't get the NHL cable package this year so are dependent on network TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!   Congrats!



Kat man - BWV contract plans - STAT!

Erika - where for art thou?  Besides the ocean which I caught on FB yesterday.  Are you flirting with your summer husband ALREADY?


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Kat man - BWV contract plans - STAT!



Haha!!  I sent the closing documents off on Fri so we won't even have access to the points until late next week at the earliest.  

We have 150 pts to use by Aug 31st.  The plan right now is to use some for a quick studio 3-day trip May 9-12, if we can get availability and have access to the pts by then.   Then, D will use the rest for a boys-only trip in late August.

300 extra pts are available on Sept 1.  150 have to be used in the '10 UY, and we have some amount from our previous contract already borrowed (not sure on how much, would have to calculate), so we are going to use those to upgrade our already booked Sept and Jan trips.    I think Sept will be studio night Sat, 1-bed BCV Sun-Thurs, then VB on Fri/Sat.    Labor Day week.  

Speaking of which... Vero.   Ocean View Inn Room?  Where to eat?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Haha!!  I sent the closing documents off on Fri so we won't even have access to the points until late next week at the earliest.
> 
> We have 150 pts to use by Aug 31st.  The plan right now is to use some for a quick studio 3-day trip May 9-12, if we can get availability and have access to the pts by then.   Then, D will use the rest for a boys-only trip in late August.
> 
> 300 extra pts are available on Sept 1.  150 have to be used in the '10 UY, and we have some amount from our previous contract already borrowed (not sure on how much, would have to calculate), so we are going to use those to upgrade our already booked Sept and Jan trips.    I think Sept will be studio night Sat, 1-bed BCV Sun-Thurs, then VB on Fri/Sat.    Labor Day week.
> 
> Speaking of which... Vero.   Ocean View Inn Room?  Where to eat?



Nice Kat!  

At VB - we ate in the Green Cabin once and my parents' took us out to Sonya's.  Both were just okay.  I think we ate from our room/groceries most of our stay Kat.  I'm not much help.  The only way I can travel so often is to eat from my room.  ]

But ask those VB owners/lovers - they have their favourites that they talk about all the time.  And I would love to know for the future full of moulah.  

I love seafood.  YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.    And Vero!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone!

Busy weekend I think for most of us.  Spent yesterday doing a workday with some folks from my company.  We made a house more handicapped accessible as well as energy efficient.  I spent the day cleaning up the yardof more crap than one person should have and then weeding and landscaping.  It was a great day and I just chugged along with work.  It felt great!

Spent today with a my cousin's girlfriend and we went on a five mile walk.  It was a real workout pace and all.  We are going to make it a regular occurance.  She is totally encouraging me to do the century ride and is planning the fundraiser already.  Pretty cool huh?

Meg - awesome news about the date!

Kat - how was the festival?

Ronda - way for you and Sue to rock that race!!!

Jo - welcome back!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## poppinspal

Just checking in to say a quick hello!  My allergies are already acting up this season and today I feel like I can hardly lift my arms to the keyboard. I took some allergy medicine so hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## HockeyKat

goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Busy weekend I think for most of us.  Spent yesterday doing a workday with some folks from my company.  We made a house more handicapped accessible as well as energy efficient.  I spent the day cleaning up the yardof more crap than one person should have and then weeding and landscaping.  It was a great day and I just chugged along with work.  It felt great!
> 
> Spent today with a my cousin's girlfriend and we went on a five mile walk.  It was a real workout pace and all.  We are going to make it a regular occurance.  She is totally encouraging me to do the century ride and is planning the fundraiser already.  Pretty cool huh?
> 
> Kat - how was the festival?



Sounds nice!!  

Festival actually went a lot better than I was expecting.  Getting there was a pain (took almost an hour) but our table area was directly next to a local theater group and I bonded with the guy next to me.  He knows a friend of mine (the one recently diagnosed with cancer, actually), and we convinced him to try out for our choir.    He was trying to get us to try out for their Christmas Carol production in the fall, but I am not too sure about that.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Back-to-School Monday everyone! 




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kettle bell, I have always wanted to try it, whats it like?



*it's EVIL   I really do like the kettle bell.  Lots of great exercises you can do with it.  *



Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I are back home after the Trolley Run.  We took 10 minutes off last year's time.



*Way to Go Ronda!  *



HockeyKat said:


> He was trying to get us to try out for their Christmas Carol production in the fall, but I am not too sure about that.



*I bet it would be lots of fun.  Need a costume? 



Yesterday was one of those days where I hit the ground running and didn't stop until 11:30 pm.  We went and saw South Pacific last night and enjoyed it tremendously. 

I'm skipping the gym this morning in favor of a call to the chiropractor. I am completely out of whack and absolutely everything hurts.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday All
Sounds like everyone was pretty busy.

Yesterday I did a 2 mile run, I though it was be hard after not doing anything for a week. But I was not that bad. 
Today my GOAL is to not eat junk, and to not let my mean boss, ruin my day!!

So far I have had strawberries and 100 cal bagel.!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Today my GOAL is to not eat junk, and to not let my mean boss, ruin my day!!



*That's a good goal for a Monday!  My goal is to drink my water and track my food.  Neither of which I've done a decent job at since, oh, January?

I went to the chiro this morning.  OMG I don't think I've EVER been so wonky.  Today I'm basically getting desk-work done.  Thus far I've been super productive *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

still on point with eating so far, but let me tell you, I could go for a coke!!! 
HA HA HA!

Nancy, Glad  you are having a productive day, me, not so much!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ok, if you have to have a coke, at LEAST make it a diet!


----------



## jekajekalynn

Good afternoon ladies. 

I woke up feeling horrible this morning since I'm just getting over my sinus problem.  However, I was feeling better by this afternoon and started my Wii exercising that I was flim-flammy with last week cause of my cruddy feeling.  

Anyone else taking Alli pills btw?


----------



## HockeyKat

I tried Alli a few years back... I didn't really see much of a difference.


I am slowing crawling back on the wagon.  Probably 10 days off, bleah.  

Did a 5K at lunch in 37:20, mostly 2/2 intervals with one 3/2.

So, I think I am going to sign up for a half in Raleigh for 11/7.  A friend of mine from Chicago is likely going to do it with me.    Anyone else who wants to trek down here is also welcome!  

However, I have a crazy idea and this is the place where I disperse those... there is a Galloway training plan club in Raleigh and I am considering joining it.  It's $159 for the year but includes the book, and a kickoff seminar/meeting with Galloway himself, as well as Sat AM runs with a group.  They have all different pace levels, and team leaders for each one.   This is the website:  http://www.raleighgalloway.com/index.html


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

I don't know where the days are going, time is getting away from me! 

I weighed in as a samer this week, which I know is due to lack of exercise (I only did minimal) and lack of water!

So, this week is water water water!

Ronda - awesome on the race! 

Meg - Great news about the date 

Nancy, Paula, Kat, Erika, Liz, Lyz, Lisa, Jo, Jess, EE, Amy - everyone - HI!

LisaV - Guess what is happening next thursday - BUBLE!!!!! 

Tonight is the much awaited Madonna night on Glee - I can't wait!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I tried Alli a few years back... I didn't really see much of a difference.
> 
> 
> I am slowing crawling back on the wagon.  Probably 10 days off, bleah.
> 
> Did a 5K at lunch in 37:20, mostly 2/2 intervals with one 3/2.
> 
> So, I think I am going to sign up for a half in Raleigh for 11/7.  A friend of mine from Chicago is likely going to do it with me.    Anyone else who wants to trek down here is also welcome!
> 
> However, I have a crazy idea and this is the place where I disperse those... there is a Galloway training plan club in Raleigh and I am considering joining it.  It's $159 for the year but includes the book, and a kickoff seminar/meeting with Galloway himself, as well as Sat AM runs with a group.  They have all different pace levels, and team leaders for each one.   This is the website:  http://www.raleighgalloway.com/index.html



Kat, I think that sounds like a great idea, $159 for the year is not bad, and if you think joining the group will help you I say go for it. Weight Watchers is $40.00 a month so $159 a year is not so bad. 

As far as the 1/2  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to come to Raleigh and run it with you, but I just don't think I will be ready. 

and OMG you did a 5K on your lunch, You go girl


----------



## AKASnowWhite

jekajekalynn said:


> Anyone else taking Alli pills btw?



*Sorry, I'm no help with that. No Alli pills here.  Frankly, I don't care what the FDA says - all those things frighten me.*



HockeyKat said:


> So, I think I am going to sign up for a half in Raleigh for 11/7.  A friend of mine from Chicago is likely going to do it with me.    Anyone else who wants to trek down here is also welcome!
> 
> *hmmm....Raleigh in November?  It just might be possible.*
> 
> However, I have a crazy idea and this is the place where I disperse those... there is a Galloway training plan club in Raleigh and I am considering joining it.  It's $159 for the year but includes the book, and a kickoff seminar/meeting with Galloway himself, as well as Sat AM runs with a group.  They have all different pace levels, and team leaders for each one.   This is the website:  http://www.raleighgalloway.com/index.html



*Interesting.  Could be lots of fun training with others.  I'd go for it.*



DisneyGalUK said:


> Tonight is the much awaited Madonna night on Glee - I can't wait!



*We DVR'd it, but haven't watched it yet.  Enjoy - it's supposed to be fantastic!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh - and apparently it's National Pretzel Day.  How are YOU celebrating? *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Sorry, I'm no help with that. No Alli pills here.  Frankly, I don't care what the FDA says - all those things frighten me.*



Im the same, anything that could make you 'leak' im going to steer clear of!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh - and apparently it's National Pretzel Day.  How are YOU celebrating? *



National Pretzel Day? Cool!


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh - and apparently it's National Pretzel Day.  How are YOU celebrating? *



Pretzel dog?  

Oh, and come on down!  I have two spare rooms!  

Jo, you would be ready by Nov but I understand.  

I think I might join... that and a solid Nov goal might be what I need to keep pushing forward to 150.     Esp since my friend (and maybe Nancy!) are both thin, actual runners and I, well, might be a bit competitive (if only with my own pride).


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Pretzel Day, Yummy!!!!

Kelly, I agree, I have enough issues, I don't want to "leak" either HA HA

Kat, I will see how the next few months go and let you know. I love love love Raleigh, if my DH did not ask me to marry him, I was going to move there. I have to tell  you, I think of you when I go to eat something, I think WOW she only has 1200 cals and she is happy, I can do it to. Thank You for the inspiration!!!

Meg, Lisa, Liz, EE, E, Sunny, Jess, Cathie, I hope you all are well. Happy Monday.!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I know, I know...haven't been here in forever.  I'm back now!  Just going to go back and read through what I missed!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Brace yourselves, girls, I am going WAY back...
*


cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, Sorry about your sleep issue, that has to be hard. I hope it gets better soon. And I know what you mean, not getting workouts in with the kids.



*Actually, Jo, working out with kids is something that I have really mastered.  It's HARDER, sure, but doable.  It is SUCH an easy excuse why we can't work out.  So about 18 months ago I made a deal with myself that I couldn't use the kids as an excuse.  And I have found SO many ways of working out with and/or around their schedules.  I'd be happy to share if you ever need any ideas!  *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I think I do want to do it 5 miler, its not far from my house, my DH is off that day, so I don't need a sitter, I just don't want to hold up anyone, It is a certified race, whatever that means.



*So this is coming up then, right?  May 1?  How do you feel about it?  What I always do is go and look up the times from the previous year.  That way I know what type of pack I'll be in.  You'll get the info on how many runners as well as pacing, etc.  All of it is available at any of the major race results websites.  Look at what you expect your pace to be and you'll be able to see where you would have come in.  That is always a deciding factor for me.
*



poppinspal said:


> Nancy- You're making me want to experience the world that is Ikea. They should hand you maps when you walk in like you're in Disney.
> 
> Paula- Hope you get to take a breather from the craziness now and again.
> 
> The date... I don't want to jinx it but I have never had such an amazing first date. Ever, ever. And if I thought I did then this one just showed me how wrong I was before. I was so happy and felt so comfortable being me with him. We talked for three hours straight. He doesn't smoke and he doesn't have tattoos, he's cute, he makes me laugh and he thinks I'm pretty. I'm sure he has flaws like we all do but I came home floating on air. He told me it was a night he'd always remember. So I'd say the first date went well.
> 
> Off to try to settle down and sleep.



*Ok, first--um, you've never been to Ikea?!?!  It's less than half an hour from you!  OMG, you must go.  I drive down there from HERE for crying out loud!  

And secondly, um really--like we wouldn't want every single detail?!!?  I need the following to start--first name, age, occupation.  Then let's talk about fitness level--is he into anything--running, hockey, working out?  
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Um, yeah.  Here's the thing.  They DO have maps.  We did indeed have one.  And directional signs everywhere. Seriously - I needed Emily to get me out. *
> 
> *So, here's a story that I don't think we told.  Nancy and I had just gotten in the rental car (and she took off her pants, but this story is once her pants were back on! )  I was driving so I handed the GPS (aka Sheila) to Nancy to get hooked up and programmed, etc.
> 
> As we all know, Nancy is Amish.  She doesn't handle gadgets well.  So she is fussing with it and (probably) swearing at it as we are exiting the airport.  So I said, "I'm sure we can get to property without the GPS.  Between the two of us, we've driven it a hundred times...:
> 
> At which point she stops, looks at me and says, "It's you and me.  Just the two of us.  In a car.  With no one else.  We NEED the GPS!"    It is SO true!*
> 
> *We ate lunch there.  Turkey & Basil Panini.  OMG was it yummy  Becca was wondering if any people from the downtown area simply come there for lunch.  Oh - and this weekend is $1 meatball plates.  We didn't have the meatballs, but I've been told they are really good.*



*I know!  The food is super cheap!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Were Back!!
> 
> Hi All, I have not read the post yet.
> 
> had a great time, went to Wisconsin Dells, Girls had a blast.
> Eat like a pig. Ummmmm 8K race in 2 weeks, Ummmm I am not so sure about that.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend, I am off to do the mega pile of laundry!



*Oh, the Dells!  I used to go there as a kid!  Ages and ages ago.*




poppinspal said:


> Hey all. Yup it's 4 am and here I am. I won't go into details tonight because it's late but my second date went amazing! I am floating on air and from what he's said it's mutual. I'm not sure I've felt this way before but it's exciting.



*Um yeah, I'm gonna need more about the getting-home-at-4-am-thing.
*



jekajekalynn said:


> Hi all.
> I haven't posted in about a week cause I've been sick with a cold.    I feel kinda guilty since I only worked out 2 or three times last week.   At least I watched what I ate..heh   My dh told me I shouldn't get down on myself for not being able to go out and walk/excersise as well as I wanted to this week.  I just don't want to gain my weight back. lol



*When you can't workout due to illness, best thing you to do is drink as much water as possible.  You'll flush the germs out of your system faster, you won't eat as much, and you'll stave off weight gain.*



Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I are back home after the Trolley Run.  We took 10 minutes off last year's time.  It's a four mile race and we were right at a 12:00 pace!
> 
> We had a good time doing it together.  Going to get cleaned up.
> 
> Ronda



*HOLY CRAP!  Wow, taking 10 minutes off a 4-mile race is INCREDIBLE!  So proud of you!*

Erika - where for art thou?  Besides the ocean which I caught on FB yesterday.  Are you flirting with your summer husband ALREADY?[/QUOTE]
*

As a matter of fact, I have a date for drinks with him tonight!*



HockeyKat said:


> However, I have a crazy idea and this is the place where I disperse those... there is a Galloway training plan club in Raleigh and I am considering joining it.  It's $159 for the year but includes the book, and a kickoff seminar/meeting with Galloway himself, as well as Sat AM runs with a group.  They have all different pace levels, and team leaders for each one.   This is the website:  http://www.raleighgalloway.com/index.html



*OMG, Kat--do it, do it, do it!!!  Galloway is THE man.  He invented the run/walk combo.  I would kill for a Galloway group up here.

More info. about the November Half, please.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'll update on my life shortly.  Have to feed the kids first.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, I will see how the next few months go and let you know. I love love love Raleigh, if my DH did not ask me to marry him, I was going to move there. I have to tell  you, I think of you when I go to eat something, I think WOW she only has 1200 cals and she is happy, I can do it to. Thank You for the inspiration!!!!



Wow.  Thanks!!!   I struggle with it daily!!  Well, I guess I don't struggle so much with staying at 1200 when I am eating healthy, but I struggle with eating healthy all the time.   Beer and pizza just taste SO good, but I really do feel better when I eat more veggies, fruits, etc.   



3DisneyKids said:


> *OMG, Kat--do it, do it, do it!!!  Galloway is THE man.  He invented the run/walk combo.  I would kill for a Galloway group up here.
> 
> More info. about the November Half, please.  *



I have a few sticking points, after getting the email back from my inquiry.  1) It seems really commerical, like the response I got back was very marketing-speak.  2) Getting up at 6AM on Saturdays.  The weekly runs start at 7AM.    3) That you only get a once-a-week run group.  I would prefer having more mini-groups that met during the week, too.   

I will see... I would have to give up Thurs hockey for the next session, to justify the expense.  

November half.   Here is the website:  http://www.cityofoaksmarathon.com/

I don't think that it will be flat like the Disney one!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I just sent you a PM with the link of the 8K, Please please please tell me how I find last years times, I would love to know how many people and what the pace was

Thanks for that!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> November half.   Here is the website:  http://www.cityofoaksmarathon.com/
> 
> I don't think that it will be flat like the Disney one!



*I'm going to check it out.  I would truly love to make this work.  The challenge will be training thru the busy season of the fall.  BUT - I did it before, so I'm sure I can do it again.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm not that great at jacking pictures, then resizing them and posting.  SO if this doesn't come out 100% awesome, well, at least I tried.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - Seth... Wow. Cute couple

E - welcome back!

Meg - so need details on the guy

Jo - you could be ready by November

Kat - sounds like a great race.  Good luck with the running group.  I am hoping for the same experience with the Team in Training group.

Lisa - I owe you big time tonight.  For the first time, I wanted to hide from the scale.  I didn't because you were in my head.  I went.  Found out I gained 4 pounds - crap...  Cried while I was there and trying to find 'it' again.  Oh bother...

I'll get there - just need to keep saying that so that I will believe it.  I refuse to think that I worked this hard to fall back to my old ways again.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy--I need information on this ring ceremony thing.  We knew Seth was a hottie, but Steff is SO cute!

Paula--the victory is that you SHOWED UP.  Well done, my friend.  We'll get you back on track.  It'll happen.

Kat--hmmmm...checked out the race.  It is a competitive field.  As in, the DLF for those running the Half was a 12:59 pace.  And then there were maybe 12 walkers that came in way way after that (in the 16 - 17 minute range).  If I run my absolute best, I would come in something like 1300/1850, which I could live with.  But if I paced like I did at the Princess (given, I was injured and I stopped for pics), I would come in something like 1750/1850.  And my ego won't let me come in that far back in the pack.  Way too risky for me.  And yes, I KNOW that it is stupid and prideful.  But I'm being honest.  That would just be in my head the whole race and stress me out.  I don't think I would enjoy it.  That's one of the many reasons why I love Disney races.  Even at my absolute worst, I come in right around middle of the pack.  I would love for it not to matter, but it so does for me.

Jo--responded to your PM.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Nancy!  I almost forgot.  I bought you a present.  But you have to come to Maine to get it.  Or maybe when I am in CT next.  Either way.  Two words:

Chocolate wine.  Chocolate.  Wine.  It's chocolate and it's wine.  Chocolate-mother-f'ing-wine!  It has Nancy written all over it, right?

It is so incredibly, unbelievably, sinfully good.


----------



## HockeyKat

What is DLF?

For me, I think that it would be enough to finish in under 3 hours.   If my friend Stacy does come (which is very likely knowing her), I will probably do better than that as she will keep me going.   

I think I will have to train my *** off, though, in order to keep up with her.

Nancy, it would be totally awesome if you came down.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, Nancy!  I almost forgot.  I bought you a present.  But you have to come to Maine to get it.  Or maybe when I am in CT next.  Either way.  Two words:
> 
> Chocolate wine.  Chocolate.  Wine.  It's chocolate and it's wine.  Chocolate-mother-f'ing-wine!  It has Nancy written all over it, right?
> 
> It is so incredibly, unbelievably, sinfully good.



*

getting in the car right now.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--I need information on this ring ceremony thing.



*It's when the Junior Class get their class rings.  And let me tell you, these mothers are HUGE.  Biggest ones out there.  Seriously. The whole ring size/design is like military warfare between Norwich and Westpoint.  They have a whole cermony and formal affair (ok - like a somewhat more grown up version of prom).  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DLF = Dead Last Finish.

So at that pace, the DLF finished in right about 3 hours...a tad under.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> DLF = Dead Last Finish.
> 
> So at that pace, the DLF finished in right about 3 hours...a tad under.



I looked at those results and it appears that a bunch of times were missing, everything from 1845-2048.   Must have been a glitch?  If you go under the age groups you see a lot more times over 3 hours.   So DLF was actually 3:47.   Only about 200 or so people missing, though. 

It also looks like they upped the registration numbers this year.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Today my GOAL is to not eat junk, and to not let my mean boss, ruin my day!!



How did you do on that goal Jo?

I drank my water and, well, fell short on the tracking.  BUT - I'm going to write it down now.  I know it's not the ideal approach, but it's a start.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula!  Oh Paula!  

You just continue to wow me. Do know I realize how unbelievably crappy it feels to see the gain. I know.   BUT YOU ARE AMAZING.

I don't read Oprah much - rarely.  But for some reason I bought this month and I'm glad I did.  One of the writers listed the wonderful things she's "unlearned" over the last ten years.  I should list one per day - they are incredible.  

One was success is the opposite of failure.  WRONG she says.  "Failing" is success.  There is no other way to be successful.  No other road to success. They are not opposites - they work in tandem.   And then I watched Oprah -  - same flippin' day and Paula Deen says "my father said there is no failure in mistakes/not succeeding - there is only failure in not doing/trying. " I probably killed her quote but something like that.  

I need to hear that over and over and over again.  My parenting saw mistakes even in my success at times.  So forget about actual effing up and moving through. I get paralyzed to see "mistakes" or "failure" and sit still.   I long to learn to be where you are with it all. Long to be like you.   Good for you Paula.  


Well this all came in threes.  First the columnist.  Then Paula Deen.  And then the Paula.  

I was wondering if you think your moving decisions - which are very exciting - are bringing a lot up for you. You thinking about family dynamics/changes and such.  What do you think?   

I had a very very crappy day Paula.  Like I HATE life day.   Your post made me smile - the absolute strength of your decisions.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> --is he into anything



Yes this cute little hockey player.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Did I mention that it is chocolate and it is wine?!!?  And it packs an awesome punch!  Oh yeah, it's on.


----------



## poppinspal

lisaviolet said:


> Yes this cute little hockey player.



This made me laugh! 



Soooo once again it's late at night, details might have to wait for another time. For now here's the brief on the guy. Ryan, 25, Deputy Sheriff. He was a football player and wrestler in high school and college. He loves all Boston sports teams, never played hockey but knows the sport and loves watching it. Now he runs and works out. He is signing up to do a 5k with me that's in a week and half. I am slower then him but he intends to cross the finish line at the exact minute I do. He's caring, he insists on picking me up because he feels better knowing he's dropped me off safely at home. 

Tonight our plans were to hang out with his friends to watch the Bruins. He bought me a new Bruins tshirt and a red sox mug for the game. He cooked me dinner. (I baked him a peanut butter dessert because he loves peanut butter.) We watched the game and all had a great time. I met his uncle and his girlfriend, they came over to watch the game too. When everyone left we were talking. I asked him if he'd be ok with me taking my profile off the dating website we met on, he said he wanted to take his down. He told me how his mother was asking when it was official that we were a couple, he told me that he said to her he thought it'd happen soon. Then he told me he didn't want to rush me but he wanted to know if I wanted to be an official couple. I said yes. So... I have a boyfriend. A boyfriend who wears a uniform no less. 

So that wasn't so brief but there's a little bit about him. And us.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> . So... I have a boyfriend. A boyfriend who wears a uniform no less.



*I'm gushing for you Meg! *

*E *- chocolate and wine are my 2 favorite food groups.  OMG I can't believe that you've found something that combines them.

*Lisa* -   I simply love everything you just said.  It was perfect in every way.

*Paula* - she's right, you know that right?  A bump in the road.  A detour perhaps.  But as long as we keep fighting the fight and doing the things we know are right, we'll win in the end.

I'm feeling physically much better today than I have been in the last 2 weeks.  Heading to the gym for a solid workout. My body needs to MOVE!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, Thanks again for looking up that info for me.

Nancy, your son is a handsome man! 
I did ok on my goal yesterday, but I did let my mean boss get to me. *cry*, some how some way, I will be able to deal with her.

Meg, So happy for you. A man in a uniform, , I don't know why they look so good in their uniform, but they do!! Ya know, Cop's do it better HA HA HA


Lisa and Paula, I just want to give you both GIANT HUGS

Paula, you are way stronger than 4lbs, You will NOT go back to your old ways. You have come to far!! Just take one day at a time!

Kat, Meg, *GO BLACK* *HAWKS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, SOO SOO SOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!  

He sounds awesome and I am glad you found a fellow sports/fitness guy.  


Paula, again.  


E, I think I am going to do the half in Nov in spite of your efforts to freak me out about it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, your son is a handsome man!
> 
> *Why thank you! *
> 
> I did ok on my goal yesterday, but I did let my mean boss get to me. *cry*, some how some way, I will be able to deal with her.
> 
> *I have the same goals for today.  Ask me about it later if I don't report, ok?*
> 
> 
> Kat, Meg, *GO BLACK* *HAWKS!!!!!!!!!!*



*OH NO YOU DIDN'T!   Hockey throw down.   Bruins. Boston. Meg. Are you going to stand for this?*



HockeyKat said:


> E, I think I am going to do the half in Nov in spite of your efforts to freak me out about it.



* You can do it.  And you should do it. I don't think Erika was trying to freak you out.  She just knows her own head and what it would do to her.  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, checking in on the goals
I have had oatmeal, 1 point cheese stick and some wheat thins!! Doing ok for now.!!


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *OH NO YOU DIDN'T!   Hockey throw down.   Bruins. Boston. Meg. Are you going to stand for this?*
> 
> 
> 
> * You can do it.  And you should do it. I don't think Erika was trying to freak you out.  She just knows her own head and what it would do to her.  *



I do understand that.  But for you established runners, telling us newbies YOU couldn't do it does add to the freak out factor.   It's like, hey newbie, I wouldn't even do that, so why are you thinking about it!!  


As to hockey throwdown... well, one of my teams isn't in it this year, and the other one I follow won the Cup last year, so I am pretty neutral.   I only have a few teams I don't like (here's looking at you, Buffalo and Washington!) so I can root happily for the Bruins and Hawks.   

Btw, did I mention that Raleigh is getting the NHL All Star game this January??


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I do understand that.  But for you established runners, telling us newbies YOU couldn't do it does add to the freak out factor.   It's like, hey newbie, I wouldn't even do that, so why are you thinking about it!!
> 
> 
> As to hockey throwdown... well, one of my teams isn't in it this year, and the other one I follow won the Cup last year, so I am pretty neutral.   I only have a few teams I don't like (here's looking at you, Buffalo and Washington!) so I can root happily for the Bruins and Hawks.
> 
> Btw, did I mention that Raleigh is getting the NHL All Star game this January??



kat, what is the name of the team?


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> kat, what is the name of the team?



Oh, I root for the Carolina Hurricanes.  They are the local NHL team, in Raleigh NC, and the arena is about 10 min from my house.   Mr Kat and I are sometimes season ticket holders, although it varies by year and $$.   

However, I grew up near Pittsburgh, so I root for the Pens as well.   I am not a fan of the Flyers, Capitals, or Sabres.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's not that I couldn't do it or even that I wouldn't do it.  I was just giving my process.  Like, the first thing I always do is look at the results from the previous year and find out where I would have placed.  It shouldn't be important to me, but it IS, and that is just me being honest and owning my character flaws.  Notice I only commented on my own crap there--my pacing, my placing, and my head space.

And truly, I believe the WISH motto:

*Dead Last Finish*
is better than 
*Did Not Finish*
which great trumps
*Did Not Start*

And listen, just getting to the starting line is the victory as far as I am considered.  I just wish that I was better at acting on it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Meg!  I am BURSTING for you!  Just bursting!  Sounds awesome.  Now we need pics.  Just sayin'.

Paula--you are my hero, you know.  

Lisa--loving you!

Nancy--yes, I know.  Two favorite food groups--that's why I instantly thought  of you!

Um and yeah...in case I needed to say it, we are a Bruins family all the way here.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, checking in on the goals
> I have had oatmeal, 1 point cheese stick and some wheat thins!! Doing ok for now.!!



*I sucked at my goals today.  It's not too late to write it all down, so I will  but my water was just meh.  Tomorrow is a new day. We can do this, right?*



HockeyKat said:


> I do understand that.  But for you established runners, telling us newbies YOU couldn't do it does add to the freak out factor.   It's like, hey newbie, I wouldn't even do that, so why are you thinking about it!!



*Umm...Because you can? *



HockeyKat said:


> Oh, I root for the Carolina Hurricanes.



*<ahem>  Whaler-Canes. Their name is the Whaler-Canes.*


I offically ate too much tonight.  OMG my stomach hurts.  It's Nate's birthday, so I made a wicked chocolate cake.  With evil chocolate frosting.  The frosting recipe starts with 2 POUNDS of butter, and it's all down hill from there 

Yeah.  And we ate it whilst watching Biggest Loser.  We are one twisted family.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi all. I just home after working and then babysitting. I am soooo tired. I just wanted to say... Go Bruins!

That's all, more tomorrow when my brain is functioning.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

We knew we could count on you, Meg!


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> he loves peanut butter.



Well then. Enough said.     A keeper.  

_________________________________________________________

Kelly - this Thursday?  next Thursday? I should just go look.

Nancy - Cute picture of Seth.  

Will catch you all later.... 

NBA has taken all my energy!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All!!

E, I did the Wish motto my last race, I was second to last, but I was very very very happy I finished and did think of it while I was running.

Nancy, eating while watching Biggest Looser, you crack me up!!
I did OK, had soup and salad for lunch and did not eat all the soup, but I eat the bread, made a salad for dinner, but then eat a brownie

Meg, need to see a pic of this guy

Lisa, Kat, Kelly,Ronda, Paula, Liz, EE, Cathie, Sunny, Jess

I hope everyone has a great HUMP Day!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Jo - I'm right there with you with the food choices.   Today will be better.  I'm tired of feeling like crap because I'm eating like crap.  So, today I will choose to do the right thing.  That's my promise to me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hey Lisa.  Why are your fellow Canadians always trying to sell me meds for cheap?  

Can you please talk to them, and tell them thanks, but no thanks?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Kelly - did I mention that my parents just returned from London? Well, they did.  On Saturday.  And they had a FABULOUS time!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Jo - I'm right there with you with the food choices.   Today will be better.  I'm tired of feeling like crap because I'm eating like crap.  So, today I will choose to do the right thing.  That's my promise to me.



Just one day at a time, 
I too feel like crap from eating like crap. 
Today I did bring a coke with me, I just had to have one (I can't do diet cuz it makes me sick)

Oh, and my BIG Goal, is to buy a black dress for DH to take me out for my bday, ( I have not worn a dress in 9 years) I have 3 full months to loose about 20 lbs!!! UGGG


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Oh, and my BIG Goal, is to buy a black dress for DH to take me out for my bday, ( I have not worn a dress in 9 years) I have 3 full months to loose about 20 lbs!!! UGGG



*another dress search!  I hope yours won't be as frustrating as mine was!  And I certainly hope your daughter doesn't tell you that you look like a mermaid 

I just had an awesome workout, now I'm having a healthy snack.  My attitude is good.  Things are looking up. 

oh - and is it wrong that I'm evilly delighted that my son is currently getting dumped with snow in Vermont? *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm not that great at jacking pictures, then resizing them and posting.  SO if this doesn't come out 100% awesome, well, at least I tried.



Very cute son you've got there Nancy!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Found out I gained 4 pounds - crap...  Cried while I was there and trying to find 'it' again.  Oh bother...
> 
> I'll get there - just need to keep saying that so that I will believe it.  I refuse to think that I worked this hard to fall back to my old ways again.



There is no way you will fall into old ways Paula, you've come too far and you rock way too much! You'll get past the 4lbs 



3DisneyKids said:


> Chocolate wine.  Chocolate.  Wine.  It's chocolate and it's wine.  Chocolate-mother-f'ing-wine!  It has Nancy written all over it, right?
> 
> It is so incredibly, unbelievably, sinfully good.



 Chocolate and Wine - its like living the dream!



poppinspal said:


> Ryan, 25, Deputy Sheriff. He was a football player and wrestler in high school and college. He loves all Boston sports teams, never played hockey but knows the sport and loves watching it. Now he runs and works out. He is signing up to do a 5k with me that's in a week and half. I am slower then him but he intends to cross the finish line at the exact minute I do. He's caring, he insists on picking me up because he feels better knowing he's dropped me off safely at home.
> 
> So... I have a boyfriend. A boyfriend who wears a uniform no less.



 He sounds great, so happy for you Meg! And yes, photos!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - this Thursday?  next Thursday? I should just go look.



Next Thursday! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> Kelly - did I mention that my parents just returned from London? Well, they did.  On Saturday.  And they had a FABULOUS time!



No! How long were they in London for? Did they love it? Did they just visit London or other places?

Wow, thats a lot of questions! Sorry Nancy!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

just a quick check in, did elliptical before work, did my mile walk at lunch ate ok for the day, but feeling very "puffy" today 
I am one who carries all my fatt in my tummy, and it just not going away!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> No! How long were they in London for? Did they love it? Did they just visit London or other places?



*They were in London for just a few days.  Mostly their trip was to Scotland.  And they did indeed love the entire trip!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am one who carries all my fatt in my tummy, and it just not going away!



*me too!

I've been doing fairly well today - minor glitch.  I just made some home-made granola bars.  OMG are they delish.  I just cut them and ate the "edge" trimmings.  So, while it could have been worse, they really weren't in the plan for me today. <sigh*>


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - I weighed in early - I'm UP.  And that's about as much as I can muster to type I am so POed.  Period is here but really.  Onward.  I will continue on my journey and I know 100%  I WILL GET THERE.  

See Paula - see what your strength and vulnerability bring to others.  You allow yourself to be vulnerable and it allows me to make baby steps.  HUGE.   SO HUGE.  It is my hope that you get some gifts in return because you have gven me so many Paula.  

Drama alert.  God, I don't know how to do this without drama.  I didn't want to just disappear but I know that would be less drama.  I've made the decision to stay off the disboards/this thread for a time.  It's a long story.  But do know everything health wise is status quo - no worries.  I am just in severe - no drama it's really hard - emotional pain and that has led me to this decision.  Sucks because this thread gives me so much and I know that I give it a lot too.  Time will tell.  

But know I want to stay VERY connected and if I can be so bold and vulnerable I do need your support.  So don't cross me off.  FB and email and time will tell here.  (And I miss IM - I'm lisaviolettwo now if you see me pop up)

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

And Nancy - I didn't just fire you as weightkeeper   - I'll PM you to figure out things.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - I weighed in early - I'm UP.  And that's about as much as I can muster to type I am so POed.  Period is here but really.  Onward.  I will continue on my journey and I know 100%  I WILL GET THERE.
> 
> See Paula - see what your strength and vulnerability bring to others.  You allow yourself to be vulnerable and it allows me to make baby steps.  HUGE.   SO HUGE.  It is my hope that you get some gifts in return because you have gven me so many Paula.
> 
> Drama alert.  God, I don't know how to do this without drama.  I didn't want to just disappear but I know that would be less drama.  I've made the decision to stay off the disboards/this thread for a time.  It's a long story.  But do know everything health wise is status quo - no worries.  I am just in severe - no drama it's really hard - emotional pain and that has led me to this decision.  Sucks because this thread gives me so much and I know that I give it a lot too.  Time will tell.
> 
> But know I want to stay VERY connected and if I can be so bold and vulnerable I do need your support.  So don't cross me off.  FB and email and time will tell here.  (And I miss IM - I'm lisaviolettwo now if you see me pop up)
> 
> to all.


*
Lisa.  I'm heartbroken, for sure, but I also know that you know what is best for you.  I have your e-mail and you have mine.  Do what you need to do and come back to us when you can.  You totally OWN this thread, you know.  
*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3disneykids said:


> *
> lisa.  I'm heartbroken, for sure, but i also know that you know what is best for you.  I have your e-mail and you have mine.  Do what you need to do and come back to us when you can.  You totally own this thread, you know.
> *



*word!*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - I am missing you already!

I didn't even have a chance to fully respond to your post.  So much I want to say yet so much to think about.  You gave me a lot to consider and I am working through it all.

Please take care of yourself and do what you need to do.  Just know that we are here to welcome you back when you are ready.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

I am not hiding - just insanly busy at the moment.  Also trying to process everything that is going on right now.  My definition of normal needs to change to reflect the new me, the new job, the new direction my life has taken and I need to focus on making those adjustments if I am going to get through this.  I know that now.  

Thanks to everyone for all of the supportive words.  They really do help.  I am not over the hump yet, but I am getting there.

How is everyone doing here?  Where is life taking you all at the moment?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> How is everyone doing here?  Where is life taking you all at the moment?



Life is taking me to bed! 

I've been in a wonky space lately too.  Just...off.  And abnormally tired.  I do have a lot of things I'm trying to balance, but that's nothing new.  I think I've fallen into that vicious cycle of not eating well, so my body doesn't feel well, so I crave crap and don't eat well, so I feel worse and on and on it goes.  I'm working on it though.  I've been eating a bit better - not perfect, but better.  And avoiding alcohol.  And paying more attention to my water. <sigh>

I'm so out of it, I forgot to ask you about family dinner night Paula!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Bed?  What's that?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

*LISA* - I miss you already too! Whos going to care now that Im going to see Buble in one weeks time? 

Take time for you Lisa, I will see you on FB (because I will make a point of seeing you!)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I have not  been on this thread with you very long, but I am sure going to miss you. I love reading your posts.

Please take care of yourself!! I hope everything works out for you the way you need it to.


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- You need to do whats right for you but I want you to know I'll miss you around here. I will just have to stalk you on fb and im now.


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies! The past two days have been crazy. I worked my regular work day(where my kids have been off the wall!) then went straight to babysit from work. I've only been home to sleep. Its good money but boy am I glad it's Thursday and I have no more babysitting this week. 

Needless to say exercise the past two days has been chasing kids around. I know two days off is nothing but I feel so lazy! Back on board today! 


Have a fantastic Thursday all.


Oh and Nancy- if a two year old said you looked like a mermaid it'd be the biggest compliment in the world. Just saying.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Bed?  What's that?



*I hope you were up by choice and not the insomnia again 

Have you started playing tennis yet?*




poppinspal said:


> Oh and Nancy- if a two year old said you looked like a mermaid it'd be the biggest compliment in the world. Just saying.



*yes.  But when your 14 year old says it, trust me.  Not meant as a compliment! 


I had another great workout today.  I am trying to capture the essence of how GREAT I feel at this very moment in the hopes that I can use that later today when my resolve has dwindled. <takes imaginary picture of herself> 


off to work. Who knows what kind of delightful evilness I'll be making today.  All I know is, *I* won't be the one eating it *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Seems like we are all super busy these days.  Me?  I'm finally back to normal.  Sleeping my regular 6 hours or so a night and caught up with work (not ahead mind you, but at least no longer in the weeds).  My fridge is full, my errands have been run, and my house is sparkling clean--but only because my cleaning lady just left!

Nancy--the insomnia seems to be at bay!  And I can usually count on that.  Like, my normal pattern is to have a bout of it like that and then it is truly gone--usually for like 4-6 months.  So I'm breathing pretty easy right now.

We are supposed to leave for Cali one week from tomorrow.  And yesterday I got an e-mail from Jeff asking me to check into moving the dates around!  Argh!  OMG.  What a pain in the a$$--and I don't even know if I can do it without it costing an arm and a leg.  Fortunately, we fly SW, so I can change my flights without penalty--BUT if the new dates cost more than what I already paid, well, we have to pay the difference.  And these flights were already hugely expensive.  And I don't know if I can get Grand Californian Villas for other dates and so on and so on.  So, I will spend the rest of this afternoon checking to see if I can change these plans.  Why can't it ever just be easy?  You know, once --just ONCE--I would love to have a vacation and just SHOW UP.  Like, tell me the date, I will be there--and then just entertain me for the week with all of the plans YOU have made.  Because this type of crap really takes the wind out of my sails, kwim?

Reading that back, I sound bitter.  I'm not really.  I'm annoyed, but not really pissed.  I'm actually pretty relaxed right now.  It's because my house is clean and quiet.  Total serenity.  I'll enjoy it for a couple of hours and then head out for a run before the bus gets here.

So that's me.  Now you.  ALL of you.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Seems like we are all super busy these days.  Me?  I'm finally back to normal.  Sleeping my regular 6 hours or so a night and caught up with work (not ahead mind you, but at least no longer in the weeds).  My fridge is full, my errands have been run, and my house is sparkling clean--but only because my cleaning lady just left!
> 
> Nancy--the insomnia seems to be at bay!  And I can usually count on that.  Like, my normal pattern is to have a bout of it like that and then it is truly gone--usually for like 4-6 months.  So I'm breathing pretty easy right now.
> 
> We are supposed to leave for Cali one week from tomorrow.  And yesterday I got an e-mail from Jeff asking me to check into moving the dates around!  Argh!  OMG.  What a pain in the a$$--and I don't even know if I can do it without it costing an arm and a leg.  Fortunately, we fly SW, so I can change my flights without penalty--BUT if the new dates cost more than what I already paid, well, we have to pay the difference.  And these flights were already hugely expensive.  And I don't know if I can get Grand Californian Villas for other dates and so on and so on.  So, I will spend the rest of this afternoon checking to see if I can change these plans.  Why can't it ever just be easy?  You know, once --just ONCE--I would love to have a vacation and just SHOW UP.  Like, tell me the date, I will be there--and then just entertain me for the week with all of the plans YOU have made.  Because this type of crap really takes the wind out of my sails, kwim?
> 
> Reading that back, I sound bitter.  I'm not really.  I'm annoyed, but not really pissed.  I'm actually pretty relaxed right now.  It's because my house is clean and quiet.  Total serenity.  I'll enjoy it for a couple of hours and then head out for a run before the bus gets here.
> 
> So that's me.  Now you.  ALL of you.



E, sorry about changing the trip. I do understand, its annoying to make all the plans, be happy about it and now have to change. 
I hope it works out for you! I really do!

Have a great run.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I truly have felt like a crazy person more than once today.  As I mentioned earlier I took an "imaginary picture" of myself this morning ...well...as I was warding off temptation today, I whipped out said "imaginary picture" and looked at it.    So far, I've been on track. It's crazy, but whatever.  If it works, I'll take it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Life is taking me to bed!
> 
> I've been in a wonky space lately too.  Just...off.  And abnormally tired.  I do have a lot of things I'm trying to balance, but that's nothing new.  I think I've fallen into that vicious cycle of not eating well, so my body doesn't feel well, so I crave crap and don't eat well, so I feel worse and on and on it goes.  I'm working on it though.  I've been eating a bit better - not perfect, but better.  And avoiding alcohol.  And paying more attention to my water. <sigh>
> 
> I'm so out of it, I forgot to ask you about family dinner night Paula!



*Nancy--same here!  I am eating too much crap.  Not real crap, mind you, but my version of it.  Lots of processed white flour (pasta and bagels and breads, etc.) and that just makes me want MORE of that.  Today was better.  I have been SO low on protein though.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I hope you were up by choice and not the insomnia again
> 
> Have you started playing tennis yet?*
> 
> *TENNIS!  I got a few early matches in a few weeks ago, but the actual season begins on Weds. next week.  6 days!  I am so excited!  Not sure yet if I will be captain this year--jury is still out on that.
> 
> OH--and anyone with girls--MAJOR score.  I got tennis whites for my girls at Target of all places today. SO SO SO cheap!  $5 for skirts and $5 for tops.  Incredible!  I bought 3 sets for each of my girls and spent what I would normally have to spend on just one set!  OMG, thrilled!  I only wish they had tennis whites for ME!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I had another great workout today.  I am trying to capture the essence of how GREAT I feel at this very moment in the hopes that I can use that later today when my resolve has dwindled. <takes imaginary picture of herself>
> 
> 
> off to work. Who knows what kind of delightful evilness I'll be making today.  All I know is, *I* won't be the one eating it *



*
I LOVE this idea of the imaginary picture.  I am going to use that!
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, sorry about changing the trip. I do understand, its annoying to make all the plans, be happy about it and now have to change.
> I hope it works out for you! I really do!
> 
> Have a great run.



*So far, so good Jo.  I do have some options that might be a better fit for Jeff's schedule and one of them even saves us some money, so that is a bonus.  Now I am just waiting for him to get back to me and let me know if the new plan works for him.  The 12-hour time difference makes it really hard to get things done quickly.

And YES, I had an amazing run today!  One of the best ever!
*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> I LOVE this idea of the imaginary picture.  I am going to use that!
> *



*make sure you make a little "finger frame" and clicking noise *

white carbs are my nemisis right now too.  Crackers. white rice.  Couscous. <sigh>.  Today has most definitely been an improvement. 

So - did you know that May is National Runner's Month?  

*Ronda *- you must be closing in on your mileage goal pretty quickly these days.

*EE *- miss you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hmmm...National Runners Month.  Does this mean we get presents????


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Hmmm...National Runners Month.  Does this mean we get presents????



*I think we should.  New outfits all around! *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So, I just finished changing everything for our Cali trip.  Phew.  OMG, what a lot of work!  The good news is that I saved quite a bit on our flights by changing!  I LOVE, love, love Southwest!  The bad news...UGH!  I lost Grand Californian DVC!  I am heartbroken over that.  So right now we are waitlisted for that and booked at the Disneyland hotel using points.  I NEED my one bedroom!  A standard hotel room just will not do once you are used to DVC!    DVC, how I love thee...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, baby is having a restless night, so I am up.

E, glad everything worked out for the air. Sorry about DVC.

Nancy, White carbs are not the issue for me,,, its sugar. OMG 

Gotta go she up again


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just popping in to say a quick good morning!  I will be spending the day over on the DL boards!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So, I just finished changing everything for our Cali trip.  Phew.  OMG, what a lot of work!  The good news is that I saved quite a bit on our flights by changing!  I LOVE, love, love Southwest!  The bad news...UGH!  I lost Grand Californian DVC!  I am heartbroken over that.  So right now we are waitlisted for that and booked at the Disneyland hotel using points.  I NEED my one bedroom!  A standard hotel room just will not do once you are used to DVC!    DVC, how I love thee...



*YAY!
YAY!
Boooooo!



Glad it's all coming together!  We had such a wonderful time in DL.  We loved doing "attraction comparisons" - DL's Indiana Jones- WAY better.  and Pirates (of course that was pre-WDW rehab) And Space- very different.  OOOH and Mr Toad's Wild Ride.  Please tell me they still have Mr. Toad!*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All, baby is having a restless night, so I am up.



*Ugh.  Hope you got some rest!*



3DisneyKids said:


> Just popping in to say a quick good morning!  I will be spending the day over on the DL boards!



*(whiney voice) I wanna go to DL too. 

Yep. It's official.  I need a vacation.  We went to San Antonio last April and no where since (ok.  I do realize that I was just at WDW with all of you - but since it was only a weekend, I'm not counting that! )

<sigh> but for now, I have to go to work.  Hope everyone has a great day!*


----------



## HockeyKat

So jealous of DL plans!  Someday we will go there.

Nancy, I hear ya on the vacation.  I think I would actually like a total vacation... not even go anywhere, just do nothing for about 3-4 days.  Ahh.  

I went completely off the grid from about 6 last night.  Felt good.  Had dinner with a friend and then she joined me for my hockey skills + pickup.  

I also have been in a clean out the garage craigslist thing lately... made about $75 so far.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--hope all is better with your little one.

Nancy--I agree, you don't have to count the Princess trip.  That means it is vacation time for you!

Kat--yup, I hear you there.  3-4 days of just...off.  Nothingness.  It'll never happen for me, but I can dream, right?  Actually, once we are in pool club mode, that is as close as I get.  Sure, I have 3 kids to manage--but once we are out of the house and at the pool club, I hang out all day with my friends, a drink, a book, and the sun.  Somehow, having to go home and make dinner after that doesn't seem like quite a chore.  Of course, I still have to stay up and work, but still--it feels like the daytime part is nothingness.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, next step is done...have arranged transportation from LAX to DL.  Using the Disneyland version of ME (which is NOT free), but I found a great coupon and it is actually cheaper than using non-Disney transportation.  So this way I get the transportation I trust plus the cheapest price.  Yay!  (For anyone wondering, for the 4 us one-way it is $51.)

Hotel stuff is only half done as I am waiting for a quote to come in from DreamUnlimited (the travel agency owned by the DIS).  Once I get that information, I will make the final changes there.  Until then, I have to make ADRs.  Now this is going to be a challenge!  We haven't been to DL since 2004 and never with the kids.  I only know a couple of the restaurants and those are the higher end ones that I wouldn't take the kids to anyway.  So ALL of our restaurants will be new this time around.  Exciting!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

On the phone with DVC Member Services....again.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Totally talking to myself all day!  Well, I *had* to be on the DIS since I am trip planning, so I guess it makes sense.  

So after a LOT of work and going back and forth with Dreams and Member Services, etc. here is what I came up with--input needed!

The first two nights (when it is just me and the kids), we are in a standard room at the Disneyland Hotel staying on points--so no out of pocket cost.  No problem with this portion.  EXCITED!

The second two nights we are at the Paradise Pier - Concierge.  While we still have just one room as opposed to a suite, we have use of the Concierge Lounge and can eat there, etc. and I think that will make a big difference for us.  The Concierge price was GOOD.  As in, only $50/night more than regular rate.  And considering there are five of us, we will make that up with breakfast alone!  My other option would be GC Concierge, but it is a lot more expensive.  (PP is $250/night and GC is $400 for Concierge.)

Here are my questions--

---PP--the pool area looks absolutely SAD.  All concrete, especially when compared with DL Hotel.  But my kids will love that slide thing.  Can we pool hop to DL hotel?  They are both right next to each other, right?
---Not sure about the Concierge offerings.  They seem to be less than at other Disney concierge?  But I am reading conflicting reports.  They have the same breakfast offerings as GC and Poly and places like that, but then Allearsnet is saying that the lounge closes at 8pm and there's no booze?!?!  Anyone?  If I am paying for Concierge, I want the free wine and beer.  As if.  And I can't find the info. on the DIS.

Ok, comment away.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, Here is my take on it RED DEE!!! (thats for Lisa)!

I have never stayed Concierge but I would love to and if I got the change I would do it the right way. kwim? If you are staying that level do it up, (as long as you can aford it, so that is $150 per night more, $300.00 total, would you spend more than that on beer, wine and extras? Is that $300.00 in you budget/ If thats going to break the bank then dont stay at GC. If you wont miss the $300 I would stay, if it were me. 

I hope that helped.



So at about 2AM gave the baby some motrin and she went back to sleep, she said her tooth hurt, then her head then nothing, so I am not sure what was wrong with her. I just hope it does not happen again tonight!!



Ok, another day with no work out. UGGG. I know I have gained back some weight, I can't even get on the scale. Whats up with this, I did so good for 2 months and now I do nothing. I have to find my WILL again. *cry* I have 3 month before my goal, and I am not getting any closer, I am going back.

However, I did make home made turkey fried rice, with brown rice. It was good and has to be low cal!





I hope you all have a good night, Hey Meg  hows the guy?


----------



## SunnyB1066

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, Here is my take on it RED DEE!!! (thats for Lisa)!
> 
> I have never stayed Concierge but I would love to and if I got the change I would do it the right way. kwim? If you are staying that level do it up, (as long as you can aford it, so that is $150 per night more, $300.00 total, would you spend more than that on beer, wine and extras? Is that $300.00 in you budget/ If thats going to break the bank then dont stay at GC. If you wont miss the $300 I would stay, if it were me.
> 
> I hope that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> So at about 2AM gave the baby some motrin and she went back to sleep, she said her tooth hurt, then her head then nothing, so I am not sure what was wrong with her. I just hope it does not happen again tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, another day with no work out. UGGG. I know I have gained back some weight, I can't even get on the scale. Whats up with this, I did so good for 2 months and now I do nothing. I have to find my WILL again. *cry* I have 3 month before my goal, and I am not getting any closer, I am going back.
> 
> However, I did make home made turkey fried rice, with brown rice. It was good and has to be low cal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a good night, Hey Meg  hows the guy?



Turkey Fried Rice sounds good. Low cal is an added BONUS. 

I need to get my mojo back... Has anyone seen it?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi All!

Welcome back, Sunny!  

Good day here.  2 softball games first thing this morning and I got a 3.5 mile run in between.  Right from the field.  I LOVE doing that.  All of the other moms just sit there on the sidelines in their chairs and gab.  WASTED time.  I take the 45 minutes and run.  And everyone always says, "wow, what a great idea..."  But they continue to sit there day after day.

Simply gorgeous day today.  75 and sunny!  No humidity.  Just popping in quickly before heading back outside.  Can't waste a day like this inside.  Just working with the kids on softball and soccer skills.   Looks like Cammie is going to be pitching in next week's game, so we have some work to do.  And I will sit there and cringe and not be able to watch.  The nerves!  I can't stand watching my kids in pressure situations.

Hope you are all having an awesome day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, just off the phone with Liz.  She's drunk dialing.  It's pretty hilarious!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Busy day for us here,
Fairy Fest, Tball game, sidewalk fest in town..
I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Sunday!!!

I hope you have a great day!!

I hope to get a workout in today. It's going to have to be on the DREADMILL!!! I let you know how it goes


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

What do you do for Mother's Day?



We go to the zoo, but this year I am thinking maybe we should do something else.

What to you do in your family?


----------



## HockeyKat

No mothers on this end, and my parents are (surprise surprise here) not into what they call "Hallmark" holidays.  

We do call our moms usually though.  

I think we might take a short trip to WDW, if our new points are in the bank by the end of the week.   


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Mine has been decadent and non-dietary, but good.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Mothers day is pretty low key for us which means a family dinner (just the four of us though).  If the weather is good we are at camp.  If not, then we are home.  The menu changes a bit but it always includes asparagus (mom's fave).

I haven't been home for Tuesday night dinner in like a month so this will be nice.

Haven't come up with this year's menu yet. Guess I need to get on that.  

Back to work for me.  Yesterday was my play day and today is my work day which means laundry, cleaning and a report for work.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday!!!

Kat, I hope it works out and you get to go to WDW this weekend! YAY!!!!

Paula, I hope work is getting better for you. Low key dinner sounds nice. 


I think we are going to do the zoo, and then have DH bbq back at home. 

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm back after going off grid for the weekend.  I need to read and catch up, but first I'm off to the gym for a much needed workout.  Lots to report on that as well.  And it's *not* pretty!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Good week-end here!  Jeff is home so that has kept us all busy.  Plus softball is in full swing for the girls.  Cammie is pitching A LOT.  Which is making me crazy.

Mother's Day.  It's a big deal here for a variety of reasons.  We tend to celebrate like 4 things all at once.  It's Mother's Day, Riley's birthday (he was born on Mother's Day), Jeff's birthday, and my mom's birthday all in the same week.  Jeff always has the kids make me something.  They work on it for like a week.  Then, for the actual day, we go to church and then out to brunch just the 5 of us.  Then everyone comes over to our house for a cook-out/picnic.  So yes, that means I end up hosting on Mother's Day.

Last year, though, we were on the cruise and that was awesome.  Disney made a big deal out of it.  And this year we will be in San Diego, so I don't know.

We leave one week from tomorrow!  And I have got to be ON until then.  OMG, I put on like 5-ish pounds in three weeks.  Dammit!  I know it'll come off easily--I just have to actually do it.

On the up side, my running has been awesome.  Pain free.  FAST.  Easy and enjoyable.

Trip planning--ok, so I *think* I am just going to go for it.  Grand Californian Concierge.  My thoughts on it are this--when it comes to WDW, we don't stress because we know we are coming back, there are many more trips in our future, etc.  But this might be the only DL trip for us.  And certainly the only one where our kids are young.  Looking back, we go to California only about once every 5 years.  We went in 2000, 2004, and now 2010.  And this will be the first time to DL ever for the kids.

So, I am still thinking about it, but definitely leaning toward it.  I'm just not excited about PP Concierge.  But when I think about GC Concierge, I get really excited.  And I am still going to see about DL Hotel Concierge.  They have no availability, but I am going to keep calling.  And of course DVC waitlist might come through.

Kat--yes, you have to try for a May trip.  This will be our first time in 4 years not being there in May.  (Of course, we will be in Disney...just not FL!)

Nancy--I'm with you.  Hauling myself back up there with you.

Hi to all!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> What do you do for Mother's Day?



*I work most of the day.  We have a brunch for about 350 people, so I'll be slaving away for someone else's mother.   Of course, I refuse to cook once I'm home, so we usually do something high class like order pizza.*




3DisneyKids said:


> Cammie is pitching A LOT.  Which is making me crazy.
> 
> *I assume that they have to follow some rules about how many innings can be pitched over the course of so many days.  I know our leauges do that.*
> 
> We leave one week from tomorrow!  And I have got to be ON until then.  OMG, I put on like 5-ish pounds in three weeks.  Dammit!  I know it'll come off easily--I just have to actually do it.
> 
> *I'm back up to where I was right after the holidays.  I feel like crap.  And I'm all bloated and puffy.  Completely disgusting.  Yesterday I gave my family permission (ok - more like instructions!) to ask me daily about my food journal.  And ERIN.  OMG she is all over my case because "if YOU don't look good, then *I* don't look good.  And I refuse to let you make me not look good"
> 
> <sigh>*
> 
> 
> Trip planning--ok, so I *think* I am just going to go for it.  Grand Californian Concierge.



*I completely get your thought pattern there.  I say go for it.  You won't regret it if you do.  And chances are, you WILL regret it if you don't.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, that sucks you work on Mom's day, 
(what do you do?) As you know I work for a hotel, but this is a slow time for us and I work Mon-Fri anyway.


E, I say go for it and then tell us all about it!!! I am excited for you.

Nancy on the "Puffyness" I am there. So this weekend I did not do as much as I wanted to, busy with the girls, but I ellpitical, 2 mile walk pushing both girls in the stroller. (70lbs) And then a 1 mile run this morning. OK before you laugh at my 1 mile. I don't know why it is so hard on the TM. Outside I do at least 2 everytime. But down on that Treadmill, its so so hard. How will I ever get up to 11, 12, 13 miles?? BUT eating has been alittle better, not GOOD, but better.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Its a Bank Holiday here today so there has been no work! 

MOTHERS DAY - When do you guys celebrate mothers day? Over here its in March!
We don't do a huge amount for Mothers Day - we buy a gift and go to visit our Mums, but my Mum doesn't go anywhere on Mothers Day because it makes her sad (she lost both her parents at a very young age) so we go to visit her and me and my brothers cook a meal for everyone.

BUBLE - Only 3 more sleeps! (I miss Lisa for my countdown )

EXERCISE - I got a great workout in yesterday! We took my niece to the coast and her 'new thing' is when shes sat in her pushchair she shouts Ready, Steady, Go and you have to run really fast whilst pushing her. She especially likes it when you are going up hill! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> MOTHERS DAY - When do you guys celebrate mothers day? Over here its in March!
> 
> *it's the 2nd Sunday in May. I think. Anyway, it's Sunday May 9th this year.*
> 
> 
> BUBLE - Only 3 more sleeps! (I miss Lisa for my countdown )
> 
> *I'll be excited for you!  Buble - the name just makes me giggle.  I don't know why - there's just something about it. *
> 
> EXERCISE - I got a great workout in yesterday! We took my niece to the coast and her 'new thing' is when shes sat in her pushchair she shouts Ready, Steady, Go and you have to run really fast whilst pushing her. She especially likes it when you are going up hill!



*Ok - so I'm assuming that a pushchair is what we would call a stroller?  Gads.  Back to google   At any rate, it sounds like FUN for her, and definite exercise for the pusher!*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

How funny that different countries have Mothers Day on different days! I don't know why I think thats funny, I just do! 

Buble makes me giggle too, I like to just call him Buble - like we are friends! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Ok - so I'm assuming that a pushchair is what we would call a stroller?  Gads.  Back to google   At any rate, it sounds like FUN for her, and definite exercise for the pusher!*



 Yes, a pushchair is a stroller! It was definite fun for her, she screamed with laughing which made running and pushing harder because I was laughing so much at her! It was an excellent work out, my legs are killing today!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, YAY a day off of work!! I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG. I just realized that today is MAY 3RD!  Do you know what that means people?  DO YOU? 

Of course you don't. 

<deep breath> Today is the day that the CT H.S. musical theatre award nominations are supposed to be announced.  Last year we had several nominees, and one of our boys won "Best Supporting Actor".

ack.

I wish I hadn't remembered that today is the day.  Now I'm going to be all angsty.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

NANCY!  When will you find out???


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> NANCY!  When will you find out???



*I don't KNOW!  The website is woefully useless.  I sent of an email to our Assistant Director to see if she has any info on it. 

<sigh> patience is NOT a virtue that I possess! *


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Gang!

Long time, no talk and it's all my fault.  I am in the middle of having some tests run, so I have a little time on my hands.  Go me!  We are in the middle of moving on top of all of this (oh did I mention that my semester is over too?).  Well, I have a ton to catch up on, so I will check in on the flip side.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Hi EE!!!   Missed you 'round here!  Moving, school, work, tests...kids....LIFE.  Busy woman!  Please do catch up when you can!


Ok- so these drama awards.  Originally I was told that the shows had to be held by April 15th (ish) and that the nominees would be announced today.  Well, somewhere along the line, that apparently changed.  The Director sent out an email just a little while ago that indicates that the last show was held this past weekend, and the nominations will be posted at noon next Sunday.  Yes, Mothers Day.  WHILE I'M WORKING.  The nerve   I don't want to get too excited really -there are a lot of schools entered, and some really big schools from some really affulent areas (ie lots of $$$ to spend on sets, costumes, etc ) so, we'll see.*


----------



## adsrtw

Where will they be posted Nancy?  I will still be in observation - have both laptop and Droid.  I can text you, if that would help.

Oh, just to let everybody know, I am sitting on the hospital bed in my Create Your Own Happily Ever After Shirt.  

Boy stuff - Donnie has been wonderful.  He's working in Cleveland for 2 more weeks, so that bites.  But I'm crazy about him.  I don't want to say the L word, but I could easily.  We talk every night. 

School - I think I have another 4.0 under my belt.  I should know later this week.

Kids - they are looking forward to the summer and a new start next fall at a new school.  

Work - yeah, it's work.  That's all.  Stressful times for the next few months.

The Move - Found a great deal on a rental house and it's something that my mom and aunt can afford if I move out in the future.  Funny how I'm saving a fortune.  

Me - Met my cousin yesterday at Old Navy.  Haven't seen her in almost 28 years.  It all came together thanks to FB.  Lots of tears.  I don't think I shared this, but we are only 6 months apart.  We were tight, hopefully, we can become that way again.

That's me in a nutshell.  I'm so glad to be back.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh and best of all ~

Free Dining at Disney, Sept 2nd - Sept 12 

And it's a surprise trip.  I can't possibly tell the kids yet.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone,

Kelly - I do enjoy the Buble.  I am excited about the three more sleeps.

E - follow your gut on the trip plans.  It hasn't steered you wrong before so why question it?

Nancy -  sorry to hear about you feeling puffy.  I can relate to erin's comments though.  I get that from Jesse on occaision.  No pressure there right?

EE - did I miss why you are having tests done?  Totally understand if you don't want to get into it.  Sounds like life is treating you well these days.

Jo - work pretty much sucks these days but either it is getting better or I am getting used to it.  Things will get better once the politics of the state improve.  Gotta love it when politicians control your destiny.

JC tonight:  down 2.4 pounds this week.  Still not 100% on but improving so that is good.  Tomorrow is my team in training meeting about the century ride I am thinking of doing.  I am excited and terrified all at the same time.  I'll make my decision after the meeting.

Back to work for me.  Only 1" of paper to read through tonight.  Lol


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*EE*- thanks for the recap!  So much going on with you!  Yay on the move, and the 4.0, and the boy, and the cousin.   Good luck on the tests 


*Paula* - I was just coming on to see how you made out tonight.  Down 2.4 is AWESOME! Definitely headed in the right direction.  Can't wait to hear what you decide about the century ride. 

As for me - I tracked today. My family only hounded me a little.   Not perfect, but not bad either.  I too feel like I'm getting my groove back.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - yeah for tracking!

I don't know why I won't just commit to this already.  In some ways the distance scares me.  Other days it is the fund raising piece that scares me.  Oy  I just need to say yes already right?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

PAULA!  Awesome news!  Super proud of you for picking yourself up and getting back on track!  Way to go!

EE--so glad you are able to hang out again!  I do remember what the tests are about, though I didn't realize you had to be hospitalized for them.  Ah, the life of a lab rat, eh?  I totally thought of both you and Theresa when they announced free dining!  Why oh why don't they do that for DL?!?  Are you taking classes over the summer or taking the summer off?  And you need to post a pic of you and the boy toy soon!

Oh!  And I am wearing my shirt right now, too!    Just happen to still be in my running clothes.  Yes, that means I haven't showered since my run 7 hours ago or whenever it was.  Whatever.  I work from home.

Nancy--more waiting for my non-patient friend.  Sorry!

I am feeling pretty good about the trip planning.  I feel like I have a handle on things, so that is good.  Boy, the dining options are limited, though!  There are only two TS restaurants in California Adventure!  Not that I can that much, since it will be just me and the kids, but still.  We prefer to do sit-down meals each day.  But we all eat pretty light, so it is still cheaper than the dining plan for us and we get the bonus of sitting down for both lunch and dinner and trying out lots of places.  The other thing that really surprised me was park hours!  10am - 6pm.  We can't be park commandos even if we want to.  I don't remember this being the case in 2004 when we were there.  But then again, it was just Jeff and me that trip, so we could do a lot more in a lot less time.  Don't get me wrong--I actually like those hours.  I'm just surprised.

As for the big question, I am *this close* to booking GC Concierge instead of PP.  There is a big part of me that wants to book GC Standard (which is less than PP Concierge) and hope for a free upgrade.  It is value season and I have been reading several TRs where everyone seems to be getting upgraded, but still....not willing to take the risk.  So I will likely switch to GC Concierge, and have it be our one-time thing.  And still hope like hell for DVC waitlist to come through.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh and one other thing, Nancy.  For you to tell Becca.  Cammie, my THIRD grader, gets her braces OFF in a couple of weeks.  That means both of my kids will have gotten their braces on and off while poor Becca still sits there...

For those that don't know/remember, Riley and Becca got their braces on the exact same day.  But Riley is already long out of his, Cammie got hers on after Riley got his off, and now Cammie's are coming off, too.  Who knows, maybe even little Kel will get hers on and off before Becca is done.


----------



## adsrtw

Paula - I'm trying out a med to help bring my insulin down.  I'm in house until Sunday mid-afternoon.  It has a risk for blood pressure and other adverse reactions, so I get to help a new new med get on the market.

E - My program goes until mid-July, then we get 4 weeks off.  No rest for the wicked.  Free dining - I was chomping at the bit!  My TA had already run the prices for me, but it's so exciting to see it on a real quote.  Theresa seems flipping exstatic.  I know I am - saved $1K.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - yeah for tracking!
> 
> I don't know why I won't just commit to this already.  In some ways the distance scares me.  Other days it is the fund raising piece that scares me.  Oy  I just need to say yes already right?



*Yes, I tracked.  I got one whole day down.  Now to put another one with it and have 2 in a row.  I'm taking this thing in 3 day chunks.  3 days at a time.  Not too overwhelming.

The century ride is indeed ambitious in both distance & fundraising.  But, as we well know - you can do anything you set your mind to! *





3DisneyKids said:


> Who knows, maybe even little Kel will get hers on and off before Becca is done.



*ok smarty.  Becca gets them off Thursday morning at 9:30. <sticks tongue out> *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Oh, HUGE score for Becca!  She must be so thrilled!

EE--wow, a thousand!  Talk about an amazing trip you are going to have.  10 days, free dining, in early September in empty parks!  Ideal.  Seriously, free dining is about the only thing that makes me not want to use my DVC.

Paula--if the century is freaking you out, think about doing a 50.  That will feel much more manageable and once you have it under your  belt, you'll feel much better about the century.  There's no rush, right?

One week from today!  Just sayin.    Then I will have a LONG wait till our next trip.  December!  Ouch.  But I am still thinking about that Wine and Dine race in October.  It's getting Jeff on board that is going to be the challenge.


----------



## adsrtw

Good Morning!

I'm laying in bed waiting to have my ECG.  I'm trying to find some autograph pages that I can edit to the size I want.  I have a feeling that would require a program that I don't have installed on this computer.  Argh!  Oh well.  I'm also trying to come up with a touring plan of sorts.  I don't know how much of a plan I will need though since we have hoppers.

I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey lab rat.    At least you can hang out and trip plan, right?  I always think people need a touring plan--even with hoppers.  Maybe even especially with hoppers?  Are you getting 10-day passes?  So you could be in the parks each day, right?  Do you have any non-park days planned?  Other parks--Sea World, Universal?  And you're at CBR, right?


----------



## adsrtw

I'm loving my new nickname E!

We have 10 day hopper plus the fun and more tickets (yeah, overkill).  We will be at CBR this time and we aren't leaving property.  I'm not renting a car.  I emailed the podcast about transportation options from Sandford to Disney - hoping to get read on the email show.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh, good one!  I've never heard that question on the podcast, so I am totally sure they will answer it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All!!!

EE, nice to see your back, sorry your being tested on, I hope it does not suck too bad for you.
10 days at WDW, I am so jealous. I love CBR.


Nancy, YAY on tracking, I wish I could say the same, eating better but if I could just not eat anything with sugar. 

Paula, YAY YAY YAY on down 2.4. See you can do it!!!!

Kelly, I hope going back to work today was not so bad. 


OMG Braces, I had them from age 12 to 16 and it SUCKED!


----------



## adsrtw

It's not too bad Jo.  Alot of waiting and doing nothing.  I'm not allowed to walk the halls either.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Morning!
> 
> Oh, HUGE score for Becca!  She must be so thrilled!
> 
> EE--wow, a thousand!  Talk about an amazing trip you are going to have.  10 days, free dining, in early September in empty parks!  Ideal.  Seriously, free dining is about the only thing that makes me not want to use my DVC.
> ...
> 
> One week from today!  Just sayin.    Then I will have a LONG wait till our next trip.  December!  Ouch.  But I am still thinking about that Wine and Dine race in October.  It's getting Jeff on board that is going to be the challenge.



Yay for Becca!!  I hated braces.

God I hear ya on free dining making you want to ditch DVC for that week.  They always do it during my fav time to go, too.  Meh.   

Have a great trip!  I so want to go to DL someday.   I expect MANY MANY pictures!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> We have 10 day hopper plus the fun and more tickets (yeah, overkill).



no, no.  Not overkill.  So much other fun to be had. My kids LOVED DisneyQuest.  We had a blast there.

Oh how I wish I had some research that I needed done right now. I'd totally put you on the task since you are stuck in your room! 


*E* - one week and you'll be in sunny California   And *I* will have my son back!  Can't believe how fast that went! 

*Meg-* where are you?  Did you run off with that boy?   Are you boiling water for all the kiddos?  Watching hockey? What? 

*Ronda *- thought of you today as I had to re-tie my shoe during my run.  How is your foot feeling?  Did loosening your laces help you? 

*Jo *- I'm tracking today too.  3 days.  That's my mini-goal.  Takin' it 3 days at a time

*Lisa *- miss you 

Hey - have any of you been on a non-Disney cruise? I'm looking for thoughts & opinions..


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have never been on a cruse, but my boss has a bunch of times, she loves them. She just got back from one. Her kids are 20 & 15 and she said she did not see much of them on the trip cuz they were busy on the boat.

dont know if that helped


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Jo - any idea what cruise line she was on?


Ok guys.  What do you and your spouse/S.O. do for fun?  I can almost bet it's not what Stephen and I are doing.   Cattle shopping.  Yes, you read that right.  We are cattle shopping. <sigh> we are insane.

oh - Jo - you asked what I *do*.  My paid job is I cook/bake at in the farm kitchen of a local apple orchard.  We are open year 'round, but our major busy time is from early August when the peaches come in, thru the fall pick-your-own apple season and into Thanksgiving Pies and Christmas cookies.  This time of year, I'm part-time.  In the fall, it's much closer to full time.

In my *spare* (hah.) time we raise goats.  Currently at about 60.  My kids are very involved in 4H and I make goat milk soap.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy is a baking goddess, for sure.  Just wait till she starts talking about all of the stuff she's baking.  And the craziest part is that she does it by the hundreds.  Like, oh I had to bake 420 gooey yummy chocolate nut things.  But she knows the real names of all of that stuff.  How she isn't 400 pounds is beyond me.  I would have hit the half ton mark myself long ago if I had her job.

Kat--yes, will be taking tons and tons of pics since this will be an infrequent event for us.  And I am SO SO mad at myself.  Remember how I was so psyched--after the Princess I posted two losses in a row and I was at my thinnest of the past 2 years.  I was ecstatic.  Felt so good in my skin and in my clothes.  All I had to do was MAINTAIN that until this trip.  And did I do it?  Hell no.  I am just disgusted.  I am the exact same size as the Princess.  Which isn't bad, but still.  Since this trip is one we won't be doing often, it would have been great to LOVE my pictures from it, kwim?  I know, I still have a week and I can likely get some of this back off in a week.  But the struggle!  It's almost like what's the point since this time next week I will be in vacation mode and eating more anyway.  Again, just so mad at myself.  Gah.

Nancy--why the hell are you cattle shopping?  Really?  You need one more living thing dependent on you?  

Hard to make people jealous about going to California when it is freaking beyond gorgeous here.  Upper 70s, all sun, no humidity.  Doesn't get better.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

As for cruises...Liz knows a lot of them first hand.  But for me, if I am not doing Disney, it is Royal Caribbean.  I say no to Carnival and no to Princess.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Royal Caribbean


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Three words.

Grand. Californian.  Concierge.


----------



## adsrtw

So flipping cool E!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Three words.
> 
> Grand. Californian.  Concierge.



WOOT!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yeah, I am excited.  It is still more than I would like to pay, but I am getting over it.  And you never know, my DVC waitlist could still come through--and that would be the best of both worlds--get to stay at the GC and don't have to pay for it!

Doing my park touring plans now.  Maybe this is naive of me, but I really think we are going to be able to hit everything we want in the time we have.  Not every single attraction, mind you, but everything that is important to us.  I am excited to compare the DL rides with their counterparts at WDW.  When Jeff and I went in 2004, Space was down for refurb, and since we didn't have the kids with us, we didn't do any of Fantasyland.  So this will be great--get to do everything. The only thing that is down for refurb is BTMRR, which is a bummer.  But it is scheduled to reopen on the 15th and we'll be there the 14th, so I am hoping it comes back on line earlier than planned.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Yes, I tracked.  I got one whole day down.  Now to put another one with it and have 2 in a row.  I'm taking this thing in 3 day chunks.  3 days at a time.  Not too overwhelming.
> 
> The century ride is indeed ambitious in both distance & fundraising.  But, as we well know - you can do anything you set your mind to! *
> [/B][/COLOR]



I did it!!!  I signed up for Team in Training tonight so I am in for the century ride in October.  Of course I am scared to death, but I am determined so watch out folks.  

Of course this means bike shopping I think.  They tell me that I can do the ride with my current bike but it will take more energy.  The coach was encouraging me to consider a road bike so it may be time to graduate.  Let the researching begin.  Biking buddies - I need info...

EE, aka lab rat - trip planning full time is a good thing right?

Nancy - yeah for Becca getting rid of her braces.

Hi everyone...  off to bed.  4:30 AM comes awfully early these days.


----------



## adsrtw

This lab rat is getting so sick of bread.  I don't eat this much bread at home and it is killing me, lol.  

Does anybody else want to be adopted into E's family for the next few weeks?

Paula - full time vacation planning is awesome.  I've enjoyed quite a few TR's and dining reviews today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh how I wish Team Goddess could do Disneyland!  That would be SO great!

Paula--YES!  I know just the bike for you, I swear.  Giant OCR-3.  It was ranked the number one road bike for women several years in a row and it is meant for beginning-intermediate road bikers...but can last you forever.  Even though it is considered beginner/intermediate, you never really outgrow it.  Runs about $600-$700 new...which sounds like a lot, but is really good for a road bike.  I plan to get one this summer as well.  And yes, your lovely Trek will feel like a tank when compared with this!    Don't forget you will also need shoes, which will run around a hundred-ish  I know, I know...this living healthy crap adds up!  

Here's a training plan for preparing for a 30-50 mile ride.  I don't have my century training plan at my finger tips, but I'll look for it.

http://www.experienceplus.com/assets/files/Under50poor101.pdf

Can you tell I am super excited for you?!?!?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lots of News on the Thread this morning

E, I am excided for you, along with EE, I would love to be adopted  by your for the trip!!

Paula, YEY YAY YAY YAY, I am so so so so happy for you!!!!

EE, Hope your time as a lab rat is over soon!!!!

Meg, where r u??????

Nancy, Kelly, Cathie, Sunny, Ronda, Jess, Liz, Lisa
I hope you all are well Happy Cinco De Mayo (I think I spelled that wrong)
(But I spell everything wrong)


----------



## adsrtw

I'm out Sunday Jo.  Just got out of labs.  Joy!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> I'm out Sunday Jo.  Just got out of labs.  Joy!



wow, you have to stay in til Sunday. Sorry to hear it, I hope you are enjoying your trip planning


----------



## adsrtw

It's not so bad.  I just hate doing things on somebody else's schedule.  I feel a little different, so I'm hoping it's due to the meds.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> I did it!!!  I signed up for Team in Training tonight so I am in for the century ride in October.  Of course I am scared to death, but I am determined so watch out folks.



* So excited for you.  I have never entered a bike event.  I've been considering the MS ride here in June, but the timing is SO bad for me.  It's *always* bad for me.  I just need to wean myself from some of my other *hobbies* I suppose.*



adsrtw said:


> This lab rat is getting so sick of bread.  I don't eat this much bread at home and it is killing me, lol.



*Why all the bread? Are they trying to make your insulin sky rocket? *



3DisneyKids said:


> Oh how I wish Team Goddess could do Disneyland!  That would be SO great!
> 
> *That would be AMAZING! *
> 
> I know, I know...this living healthy crap adds up!
> 
> *Word on that!*
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am super excited for you?!?!?



* Oh Lordy Paula.  Look out. *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo (I think I spelled that wrong)
> (But I spell everything wrong)



*eh.  Right/wrong.  Who cares.  I just read it in my best Mexican accent.  Pass the tequila please 


Tracking.  Day 3.  gads.  This had better get easier.  Last night was pure torture I tell you *


----------



## Ronda93

Paula - so excited for you.  Get these pedals:
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175402_-1_201497_10000_200410

One side is flat, the other side is SPD clipless. You can ride without fancy shoes, but get shoes something like this:
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_510179_-1_10000__200384

Something with treads that keep the cleat off the ground/floor.  Road shoes are lousy for walking about.  There's this metal bump bolted to the bottom.  Bad if you want to do anything other than ride.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Disney trip.... BOOOKED!!!!!

AKL, standard view, studio, checking in THIS Sun and checking out Wed AM.  33 measly vacation points.  WOO!!  

With that plus D's booked boys trip, we exactly used up the 150 we had to use by Sept 1.  


Okay, back to regularly scheduled programming.  I am a fat pig.  Can't stay on the wagon.


Meg, I read on FB about boys.  DETAILS!

Paula, yay on Team in Training!!


----------



## adsrtw

It has to be the reason Nancy.  We didn't get bread at breakfast thank God.

Kat - super quick trip.  Love it! 

Listening to the Podcast.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat can I come????

EE, sorry your feeling weird. 

OK LADIES I just signed of for Weight Watchers on line. And I have 5 points left for the day, (why can I hear Nancy laughing with me )

QUESTION. I ran 2 miles today, felt good, Logged it as an Activity Point, but it says I get 4 point for that, Is that right??? I think they may be too much??
Please advise.


*whine whine whine* I want a trip to WDW... FALL 2012 is too far away.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, whats a podcast??


----------



## adsrtw

It's the podcast that the DIS puts on.  If you go to the forums main page and click the disunplugged link, you will get there.  It's a discussion about the on goings at Disney etc.

So I changed my ADR slightly.  I cancelled Park Fare breakfast and changed it to Chefs for lunch.  We still have Park Fare for dinner one night though.  I'm trying to figure out what characters to include in the autograph books, but I have a feeling that I won't be able to print them until 2 weeks before the trip.  I have heard that a new fairy might be out and about in August.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OK LADIES I just signed of for Weight Watchers on line. And I have 5 points left for the day, (why can I hear Nancy laughing with me )
> 
> *OMG!  I *am* laughing  and definitely WITH you, not AT you. I have to tally my points here and I don't think it's going to be pleasant.  But, I ate it so I will track it.*
> 
> QUESTION. I ran 2 miles today, felt good, Logged it as an Activity Point, but it says I get 4 point for that, Is that right??? I think they may be too much??
> Please advise.
> 
> *hhmmmm.  Well, you're bound to get all different answers here.  My feeling is, if they give you the points, then take them.  If you are legitimately not hungry and don't use them all, good for you.  If you are indeed hungry and need them, take them.  And....if you have any left over that you wish to gift to me, I'll gladly take them. *
> 
> 
> *whine whine whine* I want a trip to WDW... FALL 2012 is too far away.



*I wanna trip TOO.  Looks like April 2012 is a definite for us, but before that?  Who knows.


So, I get my boy back next Wednesday.  But - he informed me tonight that the job he took for next year requires him to be back on campus August 11th.  That's so SOON! bah.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OK LADIES I just signed of for Weight Watchers on line. And I have 5 points left for the day, (why can I hear Nancy laughing with me )
> 
> QUESTION. I ran 2 miles today, felt good, Logged it as an Activity Point, but it says I get 4 point for that, Is that right??? I think they may be too much??
> Please advise.


*
Awesome job, Jo!  FWIW, I don't ever dip into my activity points.  I can't.  I'll only maintain if I do that.  But Liz and Nancy work it differently--so you will want to play around with it a bit to see what works for you.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> EE, whats a podcast??


*
O.M.G.  THE Podcast!  The DIS Unplugged!  It's run by the owners of the DISboards and is awesome.  AND that's how I won our cruise last year!  You can also head over to the podcast board here on the DIS.  Me and EE and Lyz hang out there and we are rabid listeners!  In fact, when you are on the treadmill, it is like the best thing to listen to!
*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So my day was CRAZY busy.

My parents--their house sold a few weeks ago (which I think I mentioned), so I have been spending tons of time there boxing and sorting.  And today they FINALLY bought a new place!  Yes!  There was a scare for a while there that they would end up staying here with us for a bit.  Now, I am totally super close with my parents, but no way in hell do I want them living here.  So that was this morning.

Then this afternoon and evening--girls had a soccer game that ended at 4:15.  Then they had softball practice from 4:30 - 5:30.  I had tennis from 5:30 - 7, but had to get Riley to school by 6:30 for his concert and Awards Night.  Phew.  It was crazy--with eating and changing clothes in the car for all of us.

But it's over and it all went well.  But I have so much work to do and no desire to do any of it.

TENNIS--was GOOD.  OMG, we have the best team this year--so much stronger than last year.  It is going to be a great season!  I played ok tonight.  Not my best, but considering it is so early in the season, I played well.  And the best news is it looks like I will finally have a partner for doubles!  I have always played doubles, but not with one consistent partner.  But Alison (who I have known forever) and I played tonight and totally clicked.  OMG--a perfect partnering.  So that is promising.  And yes, I am going to captain the team again this year.  And no, you still can't call me Cappie.  

Awards Night--also good!  But so so so long.  They do the entire district.  K-12.  And not by grade, but by genre.  So if they are doing, for example, the Art Awards, they will do all art awards for all grades.  So it isn't like you can leave after your kids' grades are done.  You have to stay for the WHOLE thing.  All 3 kids got the Scholar Athlete Award.  It's for kids who have good grades and play on at least one travel team.  About half of the kids there got this award, though, so it isn't a huge deal.  

Then for specific awards, Riley got the 5th grade award for Instrumental Music, the Jazz Award, and also the award for Civic Oration.  Cammie, in addition to Scholar Athlete got the 3rd Grade Mathematics Award, which was a nice surprise.  As well as a mention for Visual Arts (because of her photography).  Kelly got the second grade Female Athlete award (which is the "big" award for the night) and the Spanish award.  So all in all, a good night for my trio.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy I changed my dinner and only eat a 1pnt cheese stick and a fiber bar!!!
OMG, it's going to be a LONG 3 months!!


E & EE How to I listen on the treadmill, do I down load to my MP3 player? I don't have a lap to or and I phone. 
The #1 issue I have on the treadmill is I get board. OMG I will kiss you both if this helps.


EE, how are you feeling? You had not posted for a while, I hope your ok with the new meds


Nancy, sorry Seth has to go back early but Next Wednsday will be here very very fast!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Wow Cappie I mean E, 
your kids are great!! Sounds like they sure work and play hard. 
Way to Go Mom, you have done a great job!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So I flipped out an a "friend" on email tonight

There was an email between my DH's friends wives. There's about 6 of us. 
One was to go see Bonjovi, $86 ticket, I said I was out, don't like Bon Jovi that much, then an email went out today to go see a Prince look a like or something, again I said I was out, not a big fan. So one of the ladies emailed back, G Jo how come your always out, unless its dinner? 

I am so mad. So sorry that I am a mom of 2 in my mid 30's with a full time job and I dont' want to bar hop.  That is not totaly what I said in the email but kinda. 

DH's says I over reacted, Maybe,  this same person, married , 5 kids,  just sayed out with her friends til 430AM. 

OK vent over, thanks for reading!!


----------



## adsrtw

Yay to E's kiddos on their awards!  So exciting!

I've been working hit and miss on real work and then fun work today.  I'm in total carb overload.  Just so everybody can see what I am dealing with as far as food goes, here is what we have had today.  Keep in mind that I don't eat like this at home and that I haven't eaten everything here today.  

Breakfast - white toast, grape jelly, scrambled eggs, mixed fruit, corn flakes plus milk, milk, orange juice, and 2 patties of sausage (the kind you would find in a school cafeteria).

Lunch - roast beef, carrots (very good carrots), grapes, cottage cheese, roll, 2 servings of pineapple, milk, and apple juice

Dinner - wow some whole grain bread!, deli meat (ham, turkey, and roast beef), sunchips, diet pepsi (nothing else)

Snack - cheese and freaking crackers.  How much cheese you ask?  2 and 1/2 slices for 6 crackers.  

Again, I did not even come close to eating alot.  Gross.  Completely not how I eat at home.  Carb overload.  Yesterday, we had cheese at every meal.  Every freaking meal.  I am desperate for my high fiber bagel rounds, kashi hot cereal, and a Tupperware bowl sized salad.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So I flipped out an a "friend" on email tonight
> 
> There was an email between my DH's friends wives. There's about 6 of us.
> One was to go see Bonjovi, $86 ticket, I said I was out, don't like Bon Jovi that much, then an email went out today to go see a Prince look a like or something, again I said I was out, not a big fan. So one of the ladies emailed back, G Jo how come your always out, unless its dinner?
> 
> I am so mad. So sorry that I am a mom of 2 in my mid 30's with a full time job and I dont' want to bar hop.  That is not totaly what I said in the email but kinda.
> 
> DH's says I over reacted, Maybe,  this same person, married , 5 kids,  just sayed out with her friends til 430AM.
> 
> OK vent over, thanks for reading!!



I don't think you overreacted.  If you aren't interested in it, why spend time and money, esp when you have two little ones and have to arrange for child care, etc.  I would think that it makes sense to only do the things you are interested in?

The older I get, the more I only sign up for outside-of-work-and-home things I want to do, or feel obligated as part of an activity I enjoy, like volunteering to man a table for choir or scorekeep for hockey or whatever.


----------



## poppinspal

I'm here, I'm here! April was a crazy month in both good and bad ways but hopefully life is settling back down. 

Let's see... training for my half in June is not going as well as I'd like. I'm getting my runs in but with no regularity on what day I do it. I'm trying to tell myself I'm doing it and in the end that's what matters. My left calf muscle is also very stiff, it often takes me a five minute walk then a mile or two before it loosens up at all. Not really sure what to do about that. 

I just booked a trip to San Francisco with my best friend for August. The furthest west I've been is Minnesota so this is going to be something new for me. We leave on a Wednesday and we get home early on Monday morning. Very much looking forward to it. 

My town was affected by the problems with the water up here, turns out the water was pretty safe to drink even when they thought it wasn't. But we now have a nice stock of bottled water because they kept telling us this could last weeks. So I got to to brush my teeth with bottled water and even my dog got bottled water. It was an interesting three days. 

So then there's the news that really seems to be causing a stir on my facebook. Yes, I officially have a boyfriend. We actually went out on our first date two weeks ago today and he's already just become a natural part of my life. We have dinner, we hang out, we've been to a Red Sox game. It feels like we've been together months not weeks. But he also completely supports all the things that are important to me. I have said it and I'll say it again, I've never felt like this in a relationship before. We're having fun, we're getting to know each other and it feels like I've just met my best friend. I will post a picture just as soon as I get the picture of us at the Sox game loaded in my computer. I guess I should mention he's 3 years younger then me but it seems like he's older then me. He's looking at buying his own place, he planning vacations for us and he likes to take care of me. I'd probably bore you with more details but I never know what to say when people ask about him. Oh and he has such a huge heart. The little kid in front of us at the Sox game was desperate to hit the beach ball that was being tossed around. He realized I wanted the kid to hit it so bad(I have that soft spot for kids, it's a huge soft spot, even for kids I don't know.) So he caught the ball a few times to make sure the kid hit it. Yes, my heart melted. 

Oh and he and I are running the Marine Corps Honor Run in Boston on Saturday. It's a 5k in honor of the Marines and I have a good friend currently serving so this means a lot to me and Ryan wanted to do it with me so he signed up. He runs a good amount so he's ready. As I said our lives are fitting together very well. 

I'm off to read up on what's going on with all of you. I might go to sleep but I will be sure to respond tomorrow morning if I do!


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi!  

I need to do my weight - yes Nancy I weighed in just now instead of tomorrow morning .  I don't want to get off my goals - my target - just because I'm overwhelmed - not a good idea.  NOPE.  

So I'm not even reading or lurking here - if I do I'll want to post.  So forgive my selfishness for a couple of weeks - I'm just going to post my weekly weight.

Down 2.4 or 2.6 - can't remember the actual weight!!!!      From two minutes ago.    Who knew that drama s a calorie killer.  

Anyway it occurred to me midweek - "why the he!! are you so bothered by gains - they are probably followed by a bigger loss  - or any loss - and voila!  .  Yes that's my head game that works and I'm stickin' to it.  

Oh Kelly.    Me tinks this is the day.   THE DASTARDLY DAY OF THE DIRTY DOG!!!! I"d go back and check but I would want to post to everyone.  

So if I"m right - you're about to wake up to THE BEAUTIFUL BOUNTY OF BUBLE!!!!    Have a wonderful time and give him my best.  Tell him he entertains me to no end.  I know you and Mom will have a fabulous time.  I hope I'm remembering correctly.  

And Happy Mother's Day to alll the mothers here!   Have a wonderful day!   to you!

 I have my sisters and mother every year. I cook for them.   I'm smiling - it's nice of me yes - but it really gets harder every year - I'll have to have a talk with myself.  

 to all.


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Lisa!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Its Buble Day!!

EE - Hope you are doing ok, I'd be craving my own food too 

E - Great night for your kiddos! 

Jo - Im very selective on what I use my nights out for! I don't bar hop, I prefer going out for a few drinks and dinner with good company. Some of my friends are like 'you never come out with us when we go out' - thats because they go out nightclubbing on a Wednesday night, get in at 4am and have to get up for work - no thanks!

Paula - Great job on the loss! 

Everyone - Hi!



lisaviolet said:


> Oh Kelly.    Me tinks this is the day.   THE DASTARDLY DAY OF THE DIRTY DOG!!!! I"d go back and check but I would want to post to everyone.
> 
> So if I"m right - you're about to wake up to THE BEAUTIFUL BOUNTY OF BUBLE!!!!    Have a wonderful time and give him my best.  Tell him he entertains me to no end.  I know you and Mom will have a fabulous time.  I hope I'm remembering correctly.



First - good job on the loss!
Second - Yes yes yes, its Buble day! Finally!!!!! You remember right, me and my mum are going with my best friend! We've been counting down for two weeks and its finally here! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am so mad. So sorry that I am a mom of 2 in my mid 30's with a full time job and I dont' want to bar hop.  That is not totaly what I said in the email but kinda.



*I agree with Kat.  No over reaction here - just a difference in priorities and how you choose to spend your time and money.  Have you suggested something to them that you would prefer to do?*

*E -*  nice job by the offspring! 

*EE* - gads.  the food <bleh> not how I eat either.  Where's the veggies?  Where's the heart-healthy fiber? 

*MEG!*  Lots here.  The 1/2 - I'm of the belief that as long as you are getting reasonable runs in, you'll be just fine.  May not be a PR, but you'll be fine.

The calf - I'm a huge advil & bio freeze fan.  But also consider massage. You may actually have a tight muscle somewhere else that is pulling on the calf.   Of course, I have to ask about your shoes.  How many miles on them and were you properly fitted by a running shoe expert or did you buy of the rack.  The proper shoe and insole makes a world of difference.

San Fran - awesome fun!

And the boy.  Sounds like a keeper.


*Lisa *- love hearing from you!  You snuck in early on me <tsk> Congrats on the loss honey!

*Kelly* - Happy Buble Day to you   Have a FABULOUS time!



I'm taking Becca to the orthodontist this morning for her braces removal   Then we are officially DONE with braces.  Retainer checks now and then, but that's it 


I'm eating better, feeling better, exercising HARD (and thankful for an excuse to have this morning OFF ).  It's only been 3 days, so I can't say emphatically that I am "on" but I certainly don't feel as far "off".


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning ALL

Thank you all on letting my know I did not overreact. 


Nancy, YAY YAY YAY for Becca!!!!!

Lisa, HI!! Great Job on the loss hope your drama ends soon.

EE, Whats for breakfast HA HA!! Hope today is a good day for you

Kat,  Go Blackhawks, just sayn'!!!

Meg, I am so happy for you!!!  Yes Post Pic soon!

Kelly, Have fun today, (umm what is Buble day?)

Ronda, Paula, E, Happy Thursday!! Have a Great day


----------



## adsrtw

I just got to eat breakfast an hour ago.  Yep, high carb again.  Nancy the fiber and veggies are non-existant and it's killing me.  I want a huge salad from Roly Poly.

Breakfast today - Orange, slice o cheese from hell, scrambled eggs, ham, bran flakes (praise God!), 2 slices of french toast, milk

I'm freaking out about the calories.  Not hungry at all.  I ended up eating the oranges, cereal, and part of the french toast.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, why are the makeing you eat all that stuff. Do they want to see how you will react to new meds??

Hope lunch brings you some lettuce!


----------



## adsrtw

Ok, Nurse Ratchet told me what the deal is with our meals.  They are 50% carbs, 25% protein, and 25% fat.  Not lettuce at lunch.  We had green beans and strawberries.  Seriously though, I am taking a sabbatical from meat and bread for a week after I get out of here.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, Strawberry's and Greenbeans are not bad. I would eat them for lunch!!!
But that does suck to have to eat all that fat and carbs


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Crazy busy day...going back to catch up.


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> *MEG!*  Lots here.  The 1/2 - I'm of the belief that as long as you are getting reasonable runs in, you'll be just fine.  May not be a PR, but you'll be fine.
> 
> The calf - I'm a huge advil & bio freeze fan.  But also consider massage. You may actually have a tight muscle somewhere else that is pulling on the calf.   Of course, I have to ask about your shoes.  How many miles on them and were you properly fitted by a running shoe expert or did you buy of the rack.  The proper shoe and insole makes a world of difference.
> 
> San Fran - awesome fun!
> 
> And the boy.  Sounds like a keeper.



I keep telling myself that I'm going to be able to run it and finish it which is all I'm really concerned about. I'm getting in three runs a week and doing the distance I'm supposed to so I'm not super worried that I don't always run on the same day of the week.

Ugh as for the calf.... I don't take medicine... pretty much ever. If I have a headache I drink more water and keep my fingers crossed it goes away. As my distance increases I should probably also work on not being so against medicine because I just may need it. I'm thinking my sneakers might be the problem. I probably should have bought new ones weeks ago. I'm thinking I'm going to go right after work tomorrow to a running store to finally get fitted. I'm nervous about this whole thing as I've never done it but I can put it off any more. If the new shoes don't help I'll be trying your other suggestions. 

How did Becca's braces go? I have to say I had braces for three years(that's a year and a half longer then they predicted I'd have them!!) and I got a cleaning a few days after I had them off.... it made me feel really good to have them so straight and so clean. Highly suggest that. 

Kelly- Hope you had fun! Can't wait to hear about it tomorrow. 

Kat- Are you loving these playoffs as much as I am? Hockey in May and June is one of my favorite things. 

Hi Jo, Aimee, Erika, Lisa(even though you won't see this, sending the love your way) and everyone else! It's almost Friday!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Ok, Nurse Ratchet told me what the deal is with our meals.



* Nurse Ratchet.  EE - you are giving new meaning to the term "Endurance athlete"!  Hang in there*




poppinspal said:


> Ugh as for the calf.... I don't take medicine... pretty much ever.
> 
> *me either.  Ever.  But it really will help this.*
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to go right after work tomorrow to a running store to finally get fitted.
> 
> *Do it.  You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> How did Becca's braces go?



everything went great!  At our ortho when the kids get their braces off, they give them this huge goody bag of all the crap that they weren't supposed to eat while they had braces!  Skittles, gum, taffy, popcorn...




Just had a great bike ride.  Had to get off my bike and duck under a tree that had fallen across the bike path.  Ended up with a rather kultzy move, dropping my bike, banging my ankle with the pedal and bending my left pinky almost completely backwards. 

Why that just made me think of Kelly, I'm not sure .  Kelly - how was Buble?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, , I hope your ok, Darn Tree!


So day 3 on WW points again, STARVING!!

But I did find a good snack, Dole smoothie, its in with the fresh fruit at the store. 140 cal 4 fiber and no fat, just add ice and blend. I was full for hours!!


----------



## adsrtw

Just back from breakfast (yeah it's late, but we have to wait until an hour after dosing).  Whole grains!  Can you believe it?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Finally caught up!  Man, you can always tell spring and fall in my life.  We are just never home.  Sports, sports, music, and sports.  So much running around.

Backtracking a bit--

Jo--I don't think you over-reacted and I agree with Kat and others that you should spend your time and money on the things that are important to you and that you will enjoy, etc.  On the other hand, it did sound like you might be acting just a bit judgmental.  I am 40, have 3 kids, and have no problem hanging out drinking with my girlfriends till the wee hours.  That's ok.  Hell, there are 9 of us who flew all the way to Florida so we could do that together.  

Meg--so nice to hear all about Ryan!  Can't wait to see a pic.  And good luck in the 5k!  I wonder if running with him will help you break that 30-minute mark!  Exciting all the way around.

As for the pain, I have a different take than Nancy.  I just say YES to drugs.  Always.  If it makes me feel better, I take it.  Of course, you have to listen to what I say with a grain of salt.  I took codeine DURING the Princess Half.  I crossed the Finish Line slightly stoned...

Nancy--yay for Becca!  Yay for cattle!  Yay for Seth almost being home!  Yay for biking!  See?  Lots of good stuff going on for you!

Kelly--Buble!    Just wanted to say it!

Ronda--next race?

Paula--come up for air!

Kat--2 days!  WOOT!

AFM--I just took the longest, hardest class ever.  It was called Boot Camp 1000.  What does the 1000 mean?  REPS.  Yes, we did 1000 squats and lunges (a variety, and some with some without weights, etc.).  1000 crunches (again, a variety of different ab moves), 1000 upper body reps (bis, tris, shoulders, and chest) *ALL* with weights.  Seriously, I may never move again.  I am already starting to get stiff and the class just finished an hour ago.  SCARED!  And what pissed me off the most is that I was the second fattest person in this class of 20 or so people.  I HATE that.  Skinny b*tches.

Now just getting some work done and then Jeff and I will start packing.  He leaves tomorrow evening, the kids and I leave on Tuesday, so I will pack all of us at the same time.

As for the surprise--the kids know that we are going to Cali, but they don't know what day (they think it is a full week after Jeff goes) and they don't know about Disneyland at all.  They only know San Diego.  So it'll be fun.  

For the newer folks--I surprise my kids at every trip in some way.  Often times they don't even know we have a trip in the works.  Every Sunday is Family Day around here.  And we always start the same way, by asking the kids "What do you want to do for fun today?"  And they all shout, on cue, "Go to Disney!"  And Jeff and I just laugh and say, "yeah right--get in the car we're going bowling..."  or to the park or whatever our plan is for the day.   But every once in a while, we have been able to say "Ok, get in the car--we'll go to Disney!"  And then there was the ultimate surprise this time last year.  The cruise.  They had NO IDEA.  And I got them all the way to the GATE before telling them.  I had this whole lie going where we had to ship some stuff to Daddy in Asia and that's why we were at the airport and everything.  They bought it.  It was awesome.

Ok, back to work.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE--that is a crazy amount of food!  OMG.  I am sure you will be happy to be home.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, that is so so wonderful to surprise the kids. I love that you got them all to the airport and they did not even know they were going on a trip.

I had a ton of mini surprises for my girls when we went to Disney, Baskets in the room. I decorated the room for Alexa's Bday while they were sleeping, had princess dresses with me that they did not know about. And had Alexa booked at BBB, as well as all the meals they did not know about.

I love to surprise them, just last week on my work from home day, I went and picked Alexa up from school at lunch and took her to McDonalds, She was so happy and surprised

And Yes I am being judgmental to the friend who was giving me grief. There is a whole back story with her, so I know she was up to no good while she was out. 


And I love the fact that all of you ladies flew to FL to hang out. I hope that I will be invited to join you next year!



Enjoy your packing!



EE, YAY Whole grains!! 2 more days Almost done!


----------



## adsrtw

Isn't it insane?  At least we don't have to eat it all.  I still want veggies.  And cheese?  I'm done.  Going to need a detox big time.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

So - Buble was......AWESOME!!!!
I mean really REALLY awesome! I was expecting a good show because Ive seen him on TV but live it was unbelievable!

And the best thing - I love Ferris Buellers Day Off, really love the film and he sang Twist and Shout AND did the dance! 

The concert was held in an arena that seats 14,000 people and it was a sell out, so you can imagine how big the place was and how loud it was - well, he came out to sing the last song and half way through the curtains closed in front of the band, they stopped playing, he put his microphone away and he sang without music or a microphone - it was so cool! You could hear him loud and clear thats how good his voice was!

Anyway, I think ive rambled on about Buble for long enough! 




AKASnowWhite said:


> *Just had a great bike ride.  Had to get off my bike and duck under a tree that had fallen across the bike path.  Ended up with a rather kultzy move, dropping my bike, banging my ankle with the pedal and bending my left pinky almost completely backwards.
> 
> Why that just made me think of Kelly, I'm not sure .  Kelly - how was Buble?*


*

 I'd be offended but Ive fell off of a bike before when I was stood still! 
Hope the ankle and pinky are ok 

Everyone - Hi *


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Kelly!

Half Marathon gang - my toenail is almost long enough now to have a white part again.    Hard core!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I hope you all have a GREAT MOTHERS DAY!!


Had it out with DH cuz of the email I sent to my so called friend. WHATEVER!

So I have 5 points again for dinner, I wasted 9 points on a 20oz coke and a small bag of cheetos. It's done and over with and yes I ate it and yes I know better... Moving On!!

But I did do my mile walk after I ate it 

I hope you all are well?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*It's Happy Hour here at the Hayes House *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> But I did find a good snack, Dole smoothie, its in with the fresh fruit at the store. 140 cal 4 fiber and no fat, just add ice and blend. I was full for hours!!



*I saw those and was curious.  Now I may have to buy them!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> So - Buble was......AWESOME!!!!
> 
> *As we knew it would be, right?   Did mom enjoy it too?*
> 
> I'd be offended but Ive fell off of a bike before when I was stood still!
> Hope the ankle and pinky are ok



*I've fallen from a complete stand still as well.  Takes MUCH talent.  This time, *I* didn't fall, but probably would have hurt less if I did  My pinky is definitely stiff, and my ankle has a nice scrape and bruise.  Stupid fallen tree. *



adsrtw said:


> Half Marathon gang - my toenail is almost long enough now to have a white part again.    Hard core!



*Definitely hard core.   So - what was harder.  Completing a 1/2 marathon or hanging out as a lab rat? *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I hope you all have a GREAT MOTHERS DAY!!
> 
> *suck.  I have to work. *
> 
> 
> Had it out with DH cuz of the email I sent to my so called friend. WHATEVER!
> 
> *Whatever is right.  If you didn't want to go, you should not feel obilgated.  Make no excuses.  "No Thank you" is a simply fine answer.*
> 
> So I have 5 points again for dinner, I wasted 9 points on a 20oz coke and a small bag of cheetos. It's done and over with and yes I ate it and yes I know better... Moving On!!



*hmmmm. I'm curious.  Did you feel that 9 points on a coke and cheetos were "worth it"? Or would you rather not do that again.  5 points can actually go a long way.  An egg white omlet loaded with veggies and a whole wheat mini bagel....or a huge salad with grilled chicken breast.....or a veggie burger...or a cup of whole grain pasta tossed with tons of veggies and chicken breast.

or wine.  That's how I'm chosing to spend points tonight.  Looks like Stephen will be the taxi driver to the offspring *


----------



## adsrtw

Being a lab rat has been worse Nancy, lol.  But I have lost 1.2kg's since Monday.  I don't know the conversion as of yet, but I will take it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Being a lab rat has been worse Nancy, lol.  But I have lost 1.2kg's since Monday.  I don't know the conversion as of yet, but I will take it.



*Kelly!!! HELP!  What is this "kilo" thing ?  And how many stones is that?*


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy, I saw your edit!  Wow!  I will take 2.5 lbs.

ETA - Who is ready for another Princess Half?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> ETA - Who is ready for another Princess Half?



*ME! ME! I totally am! *


----------



## adsrtw

I want to run it next year.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

ME  ME ME OH OH PLEASE PICK ME!!! I want to run the princess half 2011.



I will be alot easier if I stop eating. No Nancy the coke and cheetos were not worth it, but at the time is was mad at DH and so thats what I wanted. Well tonight has not been any better, Take out pizza while sitting on my  butt watching Willy Wonka with my girls. 


And DH is mad cuz I did not just say No Thank You, I had to get snippy in my email. OH Well, whats done is done, and she is not a real friend anyway, She is one of the reasons I don't wanna do facebook in my real name!!




OH EE, You are a much better person than me, I don't think I could do that.
And you lost with all them carbs, 1 more day. I hope you see somthing green for lunch!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> And Yes I am being judgmental to the friend who was giving me grief. There is a whole back story with her, so I know she was up to no good while she was out.



*I am sure there is a backstory there, Jo.  I hope you realize that I wasn't slamming you.  Not at all!  Just letting you know that I, too, would drink till 4am with girlfriends...it isn't a bad thing! * 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *It's Happy Hour here at the Hayes House *



*Happy Hour here at Small World, too!    Well, Happy Hour started at 4, so it's Happy.....Night?  Don't know, don't care.  (And for those who don't know, the last name is Small.  So our house, car, boat, etc. are all called Small World.  Cute, eh?)
*



adsrtw said:


> ETA - Who is ready for another Princess Half?



*
OMFG, ME!  ME!  Pick me!  Seriously!  We are SO doing it again next year!  ALL of us!  

Ok, so I'm hammered.  Whatevs.  Jeff is getting the kids in bed and we are watching Up in the Air.  Love me some Clooney.  Word.

*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *I am sure there is a backstory there, Jo.  I hope you realize that I wasn't slamming you.  Not at all!  Just letting you know that I, too, would drink till 4am with girlfriends...it isn't a bad thing! *
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]



E, I don't think you were slamming me at all, but I don't want you to think I ment my statement for all people. You are a good person and a good mom, so when you go out, you are out just to have some fun with girlfriends. 
This other girl goes out to find something else. Thats what I have a problem with. 

I hope that came out right.


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - You can do it!  Look at how you rocked your race recently.  In the rain no less!

E - absolutely next year!  I wonder who will get in A again?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

i deleted this cus I feel bad for posting all that


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, I don't think you were slamming me at all, but I don't want you to think I ment my statement for all people. You are a good person and a good mom, so when you go out, you are out just to have some fun with girlfriends.
> This other girl goes out to find something else. Thats what I have a problem with.
> 
> I hope that came out right.


*
Totally came out right.  No worries.  *



adsrtw said:


> E - absolutely next year!  I wonder who will get in A again?



Clearly, I am Corral A worthy.  Nancy on the other hand....


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh, y'all, if you're going to quote me, I'm gonna have to join in!

Love.  Light.  Pretzel Dogs.


----------



## adsrtw

Hugs on the drama, Jo.  Oh I think I forgot to include this earlier.  We still did not get a nice leafy salad today.  

It's raining around here again - something we don't need.  My arm is still pretty bruised, but I feel great.  Awesome actually!


----------



## adsrtw

Hello Liz!  How's Jersey?  Give The Boss a parking spot lately?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> Hello Liz!  How's Jersey?  Give The Boss a parking spot lately?



Like I wouldn't email you that from the parking lot?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> * So our house, car, boat, etc. are all called Small World.  Cute, eh?)
> *
> 
> *"SmallWorld" is the name of a daycare here.  Just sayin' *
> 
> 
> *
> OMFG, ME!  ME!  Pick me!  Seriously!  We are SO doing it again next year!  ALL of us!
> 
> WORD!
> 
> Love me some Clooney.  Word.
> 
> *



*oh yeah.  Clooney *



3DisneyKids said:


> Clearly, I am Corral A worthy.  Nancy on the other hand....



*Bite me. 


ugh. lost the rest of my quotes. *


----------



## adsrtw

You absolutely would!

I can't wait to get out of here.  I talked to my kids this afternoon and it was great.  My girl was taunting me about my Mother's Day gift.

I hope all the moms out there have a great day!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Like I wouldn't email you that from the parking lot?



*I would expect nothing less!  

Nancy--keep dreaming!  We all know that you are a POSER in Corral A!!!    (Yes, I am completely aware that she kicked my a$$ in the Half!  )

Ok, back to drinking with my husband.
*


----------



## adsrtw

And I will never forget how Nancy and Erika coerced their way back to the finish area.  

But seriously, I would like to finish in under 3 hours with a few character stops included.


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, I read before you yanked.   I think your DH is overreacting.  

EE, I want to finish in under 3 hours too.

Haven't been training lately since I had a lot of pain in my calves/shins.  That and the full on LEAP off the wagon.   WDW trip, then back to it, hopefully with all pain gone.

Packing, drinking, and watching hockey tonight.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> And I will never forget how Nancy and Erika coerced their way back to the finish area.



*What? Ihave no idea what you are talking about   *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Kat for your post.  Have a GREAT TIME at WDW

Hi Liz!!!

EE, Sorry no greens, but I'm happy you feel great!!!

Well if you all are going to finish in under 3 hours I guess I will be the last one in. HA HA!! 

I did sign up for another 5k next weekend, but I am walking this one with my kids in the stroller cuz DH is working.

Off to bed for me. I AM GOING TO RUN IN THE MORNING!!!! I AM I AM I AM


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good for you, Jo!!!  RUN!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> *What? Ihave no idea what you are talking about   *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi - For those who may not remember me (since it has been forever since I have been here) I'm Paula... Lol

I got slammed at work and basically am now just coming up for air.  Poor excuse I know . Work generally sucks right now but it is because of the politics and not the project so there is hopefully an end in sight.

Thanks for all of the encouraging words and advice about the bike ride.  I am pretty excited about this.  Just need to come up with some fund raising ideas now.

Sounds like you all have been busy.  

Jo - never feel bad for not wanting to do something.  Life is too short to be unhappy.  Hang in there with WW.  The first few weeks if any program are rough.  You have some great support here so that helps.

Kelly - so glad you liked the Buble concert. He does put on an awesome show.

Meg - love hearing how well things are going with Ryan. Have fun with the 5k.

EE - can't wait to hear about that first salad you have once you are free.

Nancy - take care of that finger.

Liz - Good to hear from you again.  You have been missed.

Off to crash.  Have to go in to work for a little while then a training session.  Keep your fingers crossed that the rain lets up so I can get a rride in tomorrow and Sunday.

Bona sera'

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## adsrtw

Have a great training session Paula!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning Goddesses!

OMG, I feel like anything BUT a Goddess this morning.  One word--OUCH.  OMG, that Boot Camp 1000 class killed me.  Seriously, everything hurts...all upper body muscles, plus abs, quads, hams, and don't even get me started on my a$$.  Literally head to toe soreness.  My calves don't hurt.  There's one muscle group that survived the storm!  

JO--love that you are signing up for races left and right!  You go!

Rainy and dreary day here, which is just fine by me.  We had such a gorgeous week that I didn't get any work done.  So I have a lot of catching up to do and it will be easier if I am not tempted by a beautiful day. Plus Jeff is home to manage the kids while I plow through these grades.  I think I have something like 1200 pages of grading to wrap up by tomorrow night.  I will break at some point today to get all of us packed for the trip.  Jeff leaves later tonight, the kids and I on Tuesday.  But I am packing everyone today.

LIZ--make note of that!  I am packing EARLY!  Not an hour before I have to leave for the airport!


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I am not packed yet!!  

Today is washing/cleaning the car,laundry,  packing, shopping for supplies (food and beer), and packing up the truck.   We are going to bed early,  like 8PM, and heading out as early as possible tomorrow.  

Food plans right now are Maya Grill Sun night, Raglan Rd Monday night, and Narcoosee's Tues.   We did DexDDP for the one night in order to squeeze in a signature, so we may be doing Tutto Italia for lunch before driving back Wed. 


Hope the rain lets up for you Paula!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's raining here, too.  And the girls have a softball game in the next town over (travel league).  I keep checking my e-mail every 2 minutes to see if the game has been canceled.  Not yet.  Ugh!  Literally, I can think of 100 things I would rather do than sit out in the rain for two hours.  15 minutes until we have to leave for the field, so it better happen soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Raining here too.

Just back from church where Becca had rehersal for tomorrow's Mother's Day service.  (wait.  I did tell you she was singing some "special music" didn't I?   She is.)  I had to walk out.  Literally.  She's singing "The Wind Beneath My Wings".  I've never heard her sing that before and I totally lost it.  The child is amazing.


----------



## adsrtw

What is this?  E is already packing?!?  I can't stand those rainy day games.  Yuck!

Kat - DxDP is perfect for those short trips.  Have a great one!  I loved Raglan Road.

Second to last morning of being a lab rat.  I can't wait to go home.


----------



## poppinspal

Quick update because I'm sending this on my iPhone. I ran a 5k to benefit the marines today(in the pouring rain.) Ryan ended up not being able to run because of family stuff. I ended up running it with a time of 28:50! It's safe to say I'm really happy with this time. 

I'll post more details when I'm back at my computer.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats Megan!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*WAY TO GO MEGAN!!!!!*

*Now that's doing it GODDESS STYLE!

Congrats on an amazing PR!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG OMG OMG!!!  On  the phone with Member Services!  DVC came through!  YES!  Now I am in the Grand Californian without having to pay cash and I have the extra room!  SCORE!  Say it with me....DVC, how I love thee!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Go Meg!!!  Awesome news on the race.

E - I had no doubt that DVC would come through for you.  Now you can relax.

Had a totally killer workout w/ Jesse today.  Felt great and helped me work out some stress.  Picked my bike up from the shop and am pissed that I can 't ride it today because I have to go to work for a little while.  However, I see a peaceful Sunday morning ride in my future so all is well.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Way to go Meg. Great Time

E, So happy for you on the DVC!!! Congrats

Paula, sorry no bike ride today. Do you ever get a day off??

EE, One more day, hang in there!!! Do you have plans on Mothersday. I know your going to eat a salad!!!

Kat, YAY YAY CHICAGO!!!!!!! Good this be the year!!! 
Have a great trip

Lisa, Liz, Nancy, Kelly, Ronda, ALL I hope everyone is haveing a great day. Happy Mothersday to you all


AFM: Well I did not run today 40mph winds!!! But I did not a work out tape and it felt good, I had not done that in a while. I hope for a run first thing tomorrow, then off to the zoo!


----------



## jekajekalynn

Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

jekajekalynn said:


> Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!



Great Job!!! Very Very Very happy for you!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

jekajekalynn said:


> Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!




Congratulations and welcome to the thread.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ugh.  5 Guys Burgers and Fries for dinner.  I feel so nasty. <bleh>

Headed to bed - I have to be at work for 7:00 am.  Happy Mothers day to me!


----------



## lisaviolet

Happy Mother's Day Mothers!!!!

Have a wonderful day !


----------



## adsrtw

Have a great Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Happy Mothers Day!

Lisa - Hi!! 

Meg - Awesome on the run 

Nancy - Is Becca the only singer in your family? I like to think that you all sing whilst walking around the house!  I'd love to hear her sing!

EE - How are you feeling? Is today the last day of tests?

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## adsrtw

I'm doing well Kelly.  Feeling great.  I'm out in about an hour.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

adsrtw said:


> I'm doing well Kelly.  Feeling great.  I'm out in about an hour.



Thats good to hear! Im sending fruit and vegetable thoughts your way!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY, GODDESSES!*




jekajekalynn said:


> Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!



*WOO HOO!  Congrats, Jess!  That is HUGE!  What is your ultimate goal?*



adsrtw said:


> I'm doing well Kelly.  Feeling great.  I'm out in about an hour.



*SCORE!  The lab rat is free!

We did a lot of Mother's Day stuff yesterday since Jeff is traveling and not here today.  It was nice.  And I just now got back from brunch with MY mom and kids, so that was nice as well.

KAT--Happy travels and drive safe!  We'll have to do the Coast-to-Coast Disney thing on Tuesday!  A Goddess on each coast!

I am finishing up packing today and last minute trip planning.  48 hours!  WORD.
*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Mothersday !!!

YAY EE is FREE!!!

Kat, safe travels!

E, WORD WORD WORD 2 more days to DL. 

Nancy, Lisa, Liz, Kelly, Ronda, Meg, Jess, Cathie
I hope you are are well and are having a great day


----------



## adsrtw

The lab rat is chowing down on Caesar salad hold the dressing right now.  Yum.  I'm down 1.8 kg since Tuesday.  Oh gotta go!  Sweet potato time.


----------



## HockeyKat

We just got all of our stuff into the studio!

Got up at 3:45AM and left NC at 4:30AM, and got here around 1:30PM.   Stopped for gas three times (started with 1/4 tank), and sadly, D got a speeding ticket in South Carolina.  He was probably going around 86 in a 70 but the cop reduced it to 83.   $88, so could have been worse, but we are a bit worried about the insurance effect.   This is the first violation of any kind in 7 years for either of us, so hopefully it won't be too bad.   We were SURE to follow close to the limit after that though!!

We checked into AKL-Kidani Village and our room was ready.  When they say standard view, they really mean it here!  We overlook the parking lot.  Oh well, for 11 pts a night in May...  Room is nice, though, love the AKL rooms.

Checked out the room and then drove over to CSR for lunch at the Pepper Market, then to DHS.   Got there around 3, rode GMR, RnR (front row!), and ToT.  No waits on any.  TSM was at about 50 min so we left and went back to the resort.

Trucked the stuff up to the room, unpacked, connected the wireless router, and are now enjoying a beer before an hour or so of pool time and then dinner at Boma.

Tomorrow, Epcot!

Have a great trip E and safe travels!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> TSM was at about 50 min so we left and went back to the resort.



remember when I threw down on TSM with E?  <sigh> good times.


----------



## adsrtw

I remember when Nancy threw down with E *AND* screamed (ur, um, SANG) along with Aerosmith in Space Mountain.  Classic!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Happy Monday!

It's a new day, a new week - full of new potential and possibilities!  


Last week I tracked a grand total of 2 days.  Yep.  2 whole entire days.  As I told Stephen, I'm leaving myself room for improvement  I did however, manage to lose a little.  About 1/2 lb I think.  Just imagine what I could do if I really DID pay attention! *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Backing up to catch what I missed over the weekend -



poppinspal said:


> I ended up running it with a time of 28:50! It's safe to say I'm really happy with this time.



*holy Fleet Feet Megan!  Awesome time! *



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!  On  the phone with Member Services!  DVC came through!  YES!  Now I am in the Grand Californian without having to pay cash and I have the extra room!  SCORE!  Say it with me....DVC, how I love thee!


*
 Great news!  You are going to have so much fun!*



goofyfan-12 said:


> However, I see a peaceful Sunday morning ride in my future so all is well.



*Did you get your ride in?  It was so freakin' windy here yesterday a bike ride would have been next to impossible.

Also, sending you good wishes for a more serene work week! *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> AFM: Well I did not run today 40mph winds!!! But I did not a work out tape and it felt good, I had not done that in a while.



*Which one did you do? I need some variety in my workout. I'm getting bored.*



jekajekalynn said:


> Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!



*Awesome milestone Jess!   Congrats! *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*I leave for Disneyland tomorrow!!!!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> remember when I threw down on TSM with E?  <sigh> good times.



*OMG, totally.  Competitive much?  Seriously, one of my favorite memories!  I believe the phrase was, "You are going DOWN, little girl..."*




adsrtw said:


> I remember when Nancy threw down with E *AND* screamed (ur, um, SANG) along with Aerosmith in Space Mountain.  Classic!


*
WORD.  Hi lar ious!  Also, Hi STAIR ical.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> 
> Did you get your ride in?  It was so freakin' windy here yesterday a bike ride would have been next to impossible.
> 
> *


*

OMG, I know.  The wind was like that here, too.  I have never seen a whole DAY like that before.  It was insane.  I couldn't run in it at all.

Did I mention that I am going to Disneyland tomorrow?*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I am so excited for you

Kat, I am jealous. hope your having a great time.

Nancy, I did Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred. Its not hard but it really kicks your butt, OMG could not walk well yesterday and we walked the zoo for 3 hours.

Nancy, I hope you had some time to relax yesterday after working. Oh and your son comes home this week right?


EE, Do you feel better now that you had some greens?


Paula, Kelly, Liz, Lisa, Meg, Cathie, Jess, Ronda, Happy MONDAY!!! Have a great day. 

So I have not idea how many points I ate yesterday, but After a Steak dinner, we went out of Ice Cream. So I just added 50 points to Sunday! 
  totally laughing at myself.


Today is a new day. And I am back at work.


----------



## adsrtw

Hum, isn't somebody leaving for Disneyland tomorrow??  Could that person be Erika?  <said in best Church Lady voice>  Have a great time!

Stalked the bank's salad bar today!  Yum.  Feeling fantastic! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, hope your having a great time

E, 12 hours or less!!!!!!

EE, So happy  your free and feeling great.

As for me, My new name is Fatty Mc Butter Pants!!

I just opened up my mouth and got myself into a project.
Alexa's school sent a note home that they are going to have an end of year picnic at that park with a hot dog lunch. I know some one that owns a Jumpy Place. So I called up, got a cost, then called the school to see if that is something they would want the kids to do instead of the park. The principle loved the idea. OMG now I have to go to PTO tonight and present it. 
This would be for about 70 kids Pre school -1st grade.

I have never ever going to a PTO meeting at me. Have any of you? Should I of just kept my mouth shut? Will they throw things at me? HA HA

I just could not see me taking a day off so Alexa could go to the playground and have a hot dog. The kids in 2nd -8th grade are going roller skating. 

Any advise for me for this meeting???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Boarding Group A!

Word.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--I'm not an officer anymore, but I was co-President of PTA for a long time.  No, they won't throw things at you!    Just present your case...try not to sound like you are shoving it down their throats...just as an alternative suggestion so at least there are options.  And listen, every PTA is different and I don't know what yours is like, but they are notoriously political and lots of gossipy biatches.  So just come across as soft-spoken and not like "My way is the best way!" and you will be fine.  I don't think that will be a problem for you at all since you are definitely not confrontational to begin with.  You'll do great!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *Boarding Group A!
> 
> Word.*



Its party time


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, this is a private school. And YES YES YES they are some clicky biaches!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

E - Are you going away somewhere soon? 

Nancy/EE - I converted kilograms to pounds/stones for you!  1.8kg is 4lbs, which is almost a third of a stone! 

Im so tired today! But, I did manage to drag my step aerobics step downstairs and I stepped on that whilst I was waiting for dinner to cook! About 45 minutes of constant stepping! 

Everyone - Hi 

Im going to lie down now and watch Glee!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> E - Are you going away somewhere soon?
> 
> Nancy/EE - I converted kilograms to pounds/stones for you!  1.8kg is 4lbs, which is almost a third of a stone!
> 
> Im so tired today! But, I did manage to drag my step aerobics step downstairs and I stepped on that whilst I was waiting for dinner to cook! About 45 minutes of constant stepping!
> 
> Everyone - Hi
> 
> Im going to lie down now and watch Glee!



45 mins of step, Great JOB!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ok No PTO meeting for me. They are not having one tonight.
But They like my idea and will let me know nex week.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Well at least the pressure is off, Jo.

17 hours till I leave for the airport.  20 hours till wheels up!  Oh yeah, it's on!

Got my ritual pre-trip pedicure today and am just doing the last little packing things.  I *may* actually get to bed at a decent hour tonight.  Though not likely.  I have about 2 hours total of job-related work to do, and am plowing through that now.  Then maybe just an hour or two of last minute trip planning things.  So I am hoping to be in bed by 11-ish.  Yeah, right.  I know.    Heck, it's a LONG flight, I can sleep on the plane, right?


----------



## jekajekalynn

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> WOO HOO!  Congrats, Jess!  That is HUGE!  What is your ultimate goal?
> 
> 
> *



 My ultimate goal is 100 pounds lost in over a year.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Did you get your ride in?  It was so freakin' windy here yesterday a bike ride would have been next to impossible.
> 
> Also, sending you good wishes for a more serene work week! *



Nancy - Sadly, I did not get a ride in.  It was way too windy to attempt it.  Thanks for the wishes on the serene week, but I doubt it will be that way.  Oh the joys of life in construction.  I know someone asked if I get a day off and the answer is normally yes.  Things are so crazy right now that I bring a lot of work home with me.  Hopefully, things will quiet down, but it is not looking good.  

BTW - JC tonight and I am up .8 pounds, but iti is TOM so I am not worried about it in the least.

Erika - have a safe trip tomorrow!  Rock that group A boarding!

Jess - whoo hoo on the 20 pound loss!  You are 1/5th of the way to your goal.  Awesome!

Hi everyone!!!  Hope you are all enjoying your nights!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

13 hours.  Just sayin.  Still trip planning!  Yikes!


----------



## adsrtw

E- your time is ticking down.

Everybody else - proper post in a few when I get to my laptop.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *I leave for Disneyland tomorrow!!!!*



*wait.  What?  Why did I not know this *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, I did Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred. Its not hard but it really kicks your butt, OMG could not walk well yesterday and we walked the zoo for 3 hours.



* I can just picture you waddling around the zoo.  <ugh> but it's a *good* hurt, right? * 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> As for me, My new name is Fatty Mc Butter Pants!!







DisneyGalUK said:


> Im so tired today! But, I did manage to drag my step aerobics step downstairs and I stepped on that whilst I was waiting for dinner to cook! About 45 minutes of constant stepping!



* nice job Kelly!  How was Glee?  *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - Sadly, I did not get a ride in.
> 
> *when is your century ride?  I found a ride in Bennington, VT that I am trying to justify going to.  It's about a 2 hour drive for me, but should only be an hour-ish for you!  *
> 
> 
> BTW - JC tonight and I am up .8 pounds, but iti is TOM so I am not worried about it in the least.



*<psht> .8 That'll go quick. 


I tracked today.  My goal is to do better with that this week than I did last.  Of course, I only tracked 2 days last week, so I definitely left myself much room for improvement! *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - my century ride is October 2nd.  Bennington is not that far from me at all.  Um - details please...


----------



## HockeyKat

E, have a safe trip tomorrow!!

Live mini-TR... Today was an Epcot day.  Got up around 10AM, made it over to Epcot by 11 or so.  Pulled FP for Soarin', rode Nemo, and headed over to Germany for our lunch ressie.  Biergarten for lunch (yay!) and then back to Soarin' to use our FP.  It was pretty warm out and Epcot was sort of crowded, so we went back to AKL and hung out by the pool for a few hours, then went back to Epcot for a San Angel dinner and then Illuminations.  

Now back at AKL and relaxing with a beer.  

Tomorrow, MK and BLT!!


----------



## adsrtw

Kelly - thanks for the conversion!  I can't wait to see if I get to a stone.  

Paula - How is your stress?  Getting any easier?  I doubtful, but I can still hope for you. 

Kat - Did you grub at Biergarten?  ETA - Oops you beat me to it!  Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself.  

Nancy - Any news on Seth's grades?  I can't remember when he had his final.  

Jess - that is an awesome goal!  You can do it!

Jo - I just say no to things like PTO's.    If they want to do something and need money, I will write a check.  Our org is SO unorganized and I really can't stand the leadership.  Going to a meeting is torture.  Once and never again, lol.

I think I shared this on FB and didn't here, but I just ended my semester at a 4.0.  So excited!  Oh and I have had 2 salads today AND oatmeal.  How I love thee!  <channeling Lisa!>


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, Travel Safe today

Kat, Sounds like your having a great time. Have a beer for me!!!

Paula, I hope things get better for you and you get some R&R time

Nancy, Yes OMG, you should of seen me stand up after being seated at breakfast, I sure looked like I had issues. Umm, I am going to do that tape again now!

EE, 4.0  Total Goddess

Meg, Lisa, Liz, Kelly, Ronda, Jess I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!!!
How many more days til Friday?????


----------



## adsrtw

Have fun E and family!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

No time for a proper post right now - just wanted to say a quick HAVE A SUPER TRIP to Erika & crew!


back in a while....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Boarding the plane right now!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Boarding the plane right now!!!



 safe travels!


----------



## adsrtw

Have fun!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick touch down in Chicago. We don't have to change planes. 

Hi Jo!!  Hi EE!!


----------



## adsrtw

I hope the rest of your flight goes quickly.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am sitting on my balcony in BLT, looking at Space Mtn and the castle.

We got up, packed, and got over to Contemporary around 10:45 to check in.  Room was not ready so we took the monorail over to the MK.  Between 11:30 and 2:45 we did Space, TTA, Big Thunder, Splash, Pirates, HM, Buzz, and Philharmagic, as well as eating lunch at Pecos Bill.   Park was a little crowded but lines were fairly short, only FP was Splash.  

Came back to BLT at 3ish... we have a "standard" view studio, which means 2nd floor facing the Magic Kingdom.  Sure, you can see the parking lot, but I can also look right at Space and the castle from here!  I think we got pretty lucky...

We went to the DVC area pool and were somewhat unimpressed, so trucked over to the main pool.   Back in the room for a few before cleaning up and checking into the fireworks on the 16th floor, then Narcoosee's for dinner.


E, hope you are there safely by now!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Erika, How did you like your stop in the Windy Chilly City!!!

Hope your in CA now having a gread time.


Kat, Love your Live TR! Have a Wonderful time tonight, firework view from the 16th floor sounds awsome.

Hi eveyone else. 
Long day, very tired, ate crappy, but do Jillian work out before work and my one mile walk at work. But I can hear Ronda, "you can not out train a bad diet" 
I admit that is what I am trying to do, and NOPE its not working

Going to bed. yes I know its only 8PM but like I said LONGGGGGGGG Day.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm sorry you are having a rough day Jo.  Enjoy the extra rest!

Kat - Enjoy Wishes!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Amiee. 
I hope you are still feeling great!!

Tomorrow I am going to think of you and eat GREEN FOOD instead of the junk I ate today!!!

See ya all. Tomorrow!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Kat - glad you are having fun.  I always cry at Wishes so enjoy it.

E - safe travels.  Can't wait for the live trip report.

Jo - sorry the day was not a great one.  Hang in there.

Hi everyone!  I am off to NYC for the day tomorrow for work.  I have to check out a building down there that has an element that is similar to what we are building here.  It should be fun, but a long day.

I have been forbidden from eating anything from the street vendors by my JC consultant.  Shouldn't be a problem.  I think we are eating lunch at this pretty cool restaurant.  I checked out the menu and found a salad that looks pretty interesting and not too terrible for me.

Off to bed - I have an early train tomorrow.

Make tomorrow a good one everyone!


----------



## adsrtw

Have fun Paula!

Jo - I'm feeling better than I have in years.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*finally catching up after a long day. 

Seth comes home tomorrow!   I can't wait to see him.  Ask me Friday though.  I may be sick of him by then   One thing is for sure - my grocery bill is going to be going up again! 

Someone asked (EE? was it you?) about his grades.  He's doing well this semester - won't know his final grades for another week or so though.*



HockeyKat said:


> I am sitting on my balcony in BLT, looking at Space Mtn and the castle.



*Kat- I'm totally living vicariously thru you right now.  Loving the TR.  So - I have to know- did you sing loudly and off key on Space?  *




goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am off to NYC for the day tomorrow for work.  I have to check out a building down there that has an element that is similar to what we are building here.  It should be fun, but a long day.



*FUN!  

We need to talk about the bike event in Vermont.  Saturday, June 26th. vermontchallenge.org  Think about it, k?*


----------



## adsrtw

It was me Nancy.  I was hoping Seth's grades were available as quickly as mine.  Um, I bet you aren't sick of him that quickly.  Well, maybe the grocery bill.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

The grocery bill is going to be rough.

No, he has indicated that he won't know his final grades until sometime next week.

Watching BL - the transformation in these people is simply amazing!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

At LAX waiting for magical express. Kids still don't know we are going to DL!!


----------



## adsrtw

OMG E!!!  So exciting!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> At LAX waiting for magical express. Kids still don't know we are going to DL!!



*ok.  How could they not know?  Seriously.  They are in California with their Disney obsessed mother.  They know.  They're just humoring you *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

On the Disney bus. Great story!!  Kids are flipping out!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh - E! Are they texting you from across the airport?


----------



## adsrtw

Yay!  So glad the kids know.  The suspense was killing me.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Seriously they didn't know. We've been calling it the San Diego trip. So they didn't even think disney. So fun!


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kat- I'm totally living vicariously thru you right now.  Loving the TR.  So - I have to know- did you sing loudly and off key on Space?  *



HAHA!!  No, no singing.  I thought of you though!

So we watched the fireworks from the "Observation Deck" in BLT.   Totally awesome.  They have a lounge up there so we watched with a martini in hand. 

From there we took the monorail to the GF and had dinner at Narcoosee's.  Just missed the last monorail back so trudged our way over to the bus stop to do the loooonnng DTD round trip.   We asked the bus driver when he got there if he was stopping anywhere other than DTD (as sometimes they combine the MK resort bus loop at night), and he asked where we were going.   We said Contemporary, and he TOTALLY took the bus off-service and took us straight to the Contemporary!   When we got off the bus said "Belle" on the marquis.

Now am watching the castle change colors for a bit, then off to bed soon.  Tomorrow is a brief Epcot jaunt, lunch at Tutto Italia, then off to home.   


Nancy, yay on Seth coming home!

E, woooo on getting to CA!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LIVE from the Disneyland Hotel!

Kids are nestled in and sound asleep.  They should be.  By the time we got in our room, it was 11:15 Eastern.  They were WIPED, but so completely excited.

Working on Day 1 TR now!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DAY ONE--Pictures will be added later

So, today is Riley's 11th birthday!  Where does the time go?  He knew that we were leaving today, but the girls didn't.  And all of them only thought this was a "San Diego" trip.  They didn't know about the Disneyland portion at all.

I told the girls that I would be picking them up at school at 11am to go out to lunch for Riley's birthday, but the real plan was to go to the airport.  Their teachers were totally in on it.  Once we got in the car and headed out, they quickly realized that we made the turn to the highway--which we wouldn't take if we were just going out to lunch.  So at that point, the cat was out of the bag and the squealing began!  Yes! Kelly even had happy tears.  So precious.  Our Californina vacation was underway!

The drive to the airport was uneventful, which is good.  Zipped through security and went to the gate.  Short wait and we were on our way.  This was to be a LONG flight.  7 hours total.  While we didn't have to change planes, we did a have a touch down in Chicago for about 20 minutes.  I have to say that they were SO well behaved.  Really, really good.  The last hour they were antsy, but that's about it.  And hell, I was antsy by that point, so I couldn't exactly blame them!

My biggest fear of this whole trip was navigating LAX with the kids without another adult.  I was worried about the size and more importantly, not knowing where I was going.  I had read the directions on the DIS about how and where to get the Disneyland Resort transportation, but having never done it, I had no idea how far it was from where we would be, etc.  And by this time it was after 9pm Eastern, so I knew the kids would be tired.  

I have to say that it was SO EASY.  OMG, way easier even than MCO, and I find that to be a pretty easy airport (despite the fact that Nancy and I got lost from one another...)  Seriously, we got off the plane, it was less than an 1 minute walk to Baggage Claim, and then another 1-minute walk to get the bus.  So so so easy.  Everything was well marked and easy to find.  We had a short moment of stress, though.  The DL bus only comes once an hour (after 6pm) and I knew we only had about half an hour to get our luggage and get to the bus stop.  So we were waiting for our luggage...and waiting...and waiting.  Finally, 2 of our 4 bags came.  We had 15 minutes to get to the bus (and at this point I knew it was only a minute away) and the conveyor belt broke.  So we had to wait.  Clock was ticking.  With 7 minutes left before our bus was due, they announced that all of the remaining luggage would be coming out on the other carousel.  OMG, they had to move it all.  This was going to take forever!  Fortunately, we had good luggage karma, and got our last 2 bags quickly.  So with 4 minutes to spare, we were out the door and off to the bus.

Now at this point, the kids have no idea still about DL.  I just told them that we were waiting for the hotel bus.  We are standing there and all sorts of buses are driving by and pulling up to the curb.  And the kids are asking, "Is that our bus?"  "What about that one?"  And I just said, "I'll know our bus when I see it...."

And sure enough, after only about 2 minutes, a big bus with all of the Disney characters painted on the side pulls up.  And I turn to them and say "Now THIS looks like our bus!  I told you I'd know it when I saw it!"  And they STILL don't clue in.  Kelly pipes up with "Yeah, but we aren't going to Disneyland..."  And I say, "Wanna bet?"  OMG, the squealing and jumping!  They Could. Not. Believe. that I pulled this off.  I honestly think that they still don't believe it.











Note:  If you ever do DL, I highly recommend the resort bus service.  Unlike Florida, this is not free.  But it was SO easy.  Literally door to door.  It picks you up right outside of baggage claim and brings your right to resort check in.  I found a coupon online for $5 off per person, so we saved $20 to boot.  Total was $50 for the 4 of us.  And like I said, considering it was so easy and door to door service, I thought it was well worth the price.

There was no traffic on the famous I-5, so we cruised right in.  Check in had another minor hiccup.  They said I was at the wrong resort.  Um, no.  They had me registered at the Paradise Pier.  Fortunately, I had my DVC confirmation letter and gave it to the CM at the desk.  Within minutes it was straightned out and we had our room keys.

Let me tell you, this resort is freaking OUTRAGEOUS.  So beautiful.  Honestly, I have been here only a couple  of hours and it is already WAY up on the list as one of my favorites.  I like it better than all of the mods at WDW.  And better than many of the deluxes as well.  Holy freaking MAGIC.  Talk about being immersed in it!  Everything.  You know how all Disney resorts are themed to something, right?  Well, this resort is themed to...DISNEY.  So the touches are everywhere and it is so well done.



























































  More importantly, it is really high quality.  A truly great room.  I will post pics soon.  But for those who speak DVC, the standard room here is basically like a DVC Studio but better, imo.  There are 2 queen beds, a side chair, a full couch that pulls out to another bed, a desk and chair, and then a tv cabinet (flat screen) that also houses a mini-fridge, coffee pot, etc.  A really good set up for families or anyone, really.  Just well done.  And again...just BEAUTIFUL.

So now the kids are asleep and I am getting ready for tomorrow and drinking a Corono, for which I was carded, thank you very much.

We are all SO excited to be here!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So now the kids are asleep and I am getting ready for tomorrow and drinking a Corono, for which I was carded, thank you very much.



*OMG that place IS magic  

So, so happy for you.  I totally ADORED DL. Have a super trip!


Rainy here - and cold.  Just plain gross today.  I'm headed to the gym now, then housework (bleh) before Seth comes home early this afternoon.  We're planning on going out for a late lunch with his GF and her dad (with whom he is hitching a ride from Vermont!)

And, hopefully today will finally be the day that I take my bike to the shop for it's tune up.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, it's early here and the kids are up.  7am here in Cali and the parks open at 10!  They all got 8-ish hours sleep, so hopefully that'll be enough.  Having some breakfast before we do a little resort exploring before heading to the park.  We "have" to walk through DTD to get to the parks, so I am glad to have the extra time to just stroll over while window shopping.  

Weather for today...75* and bright sun!  PERFECT.

Full TR late tonight.  But you can follow our day on FB!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

WOW, lots  of great things happening on here

YAY Nancy Seth comes home!! Have a great day.

Kat, LOVE LOVE LOVE the TR keep them coming

Paula, hope  you  have a nice time in NY even if your there for work.

Amiee, So happy for you. Guess that time as a lab rat helped!!

E, OMG Great way for the kids to find out about DL. LOVE the pics of the room. Have a wonderful time!! 

AFM, had a fight with DH this morning then I came on the thread and to read all your wonderful things going on has made me feel better. 
Thank You!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> AFM, had a fight with DH this morning then I came on the thread and to read all your wonderful things going on has made me feel better.
> Thank You!!



* sorry to hear about the fight.  Never fun.


E - jumping out of my skin with excitement for you guys!  *


----------



## adsrtw

No time for a proper post, but I'm loving the dueling TR's.  

Remember when we sang at Jellyrolls?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all
Well I did 1mile run and 1 mile walk on my lunch. Starting to feel better.
Why do men suck so much at times. UGGG! But going to therapy tonight right after work.... KOHLS 30% off coupon! Getting me some shoes. HA HA HA. I know that WILL make me feel LOTS better


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> But going to therapy tonight right after work.... KOHLS 30% off coupon! Getting me some shoes. HA HA HA. I know that WILL make me feel LOTS better



*Retail Therapy!  Yes!  That's just what the Dr. ordered! 

Well - Seth is home  For a kid who really couldn't have anything to speak of in his dorm room, he sure has created quite an explosion of stuff!   

Oh - and in the "yes, we always knew you were talented" department - I managed to smash my pointer finger and my thumb tonight.  With a wooden mallet. While pounding uncooked spaghetti. ( I was trying to smash it up for a rice pilaf dish ) AND I wasn't even drinking.  maybe I should have been 

going to go write in my journal now.  My food has been kind of wonky and definitely not measured today, but I'm writing it down as best I can.*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone!

E - Glad to hear you made it to DL safely and drama free.  Have a great time!

Kat - Sorry to hear that you are en route home.  Safe travels!

Nancy - I am looking into that bike ride.  Need to check the routes to see what the hills look like (I so suck at hills) and then check the calendar to see what is going on that weekend.  Looks like fun though.

NYC was cold, damp and a bit wet, but we had a blast!  The building we toured was beautiful, but lunch afterwards was so much fun.  We ate at The Park in Chelsea which is a restaurant located in a former taxi depot.  Great space and great food.  Even better drinks...   We then checked out a new park in the city called the High Line.  It is an elevated rail line that they converted into a beautiful park.  I need to download some pics to share tomorrow (my cord for the camera is at work).  The only downside was the train got delayed coming back and I had to cancel my training session tonight.  Boo...  Guess I need to work that much harder tomorrow.

Jo - sorry to hear about the stress from the fight.  Hang in there and yes, shoes do make you feel better so indulge in a pair.

Catch you all later!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Sounds like a fun trip to NYC Paula!

And speaking of shoes - Meg?  Did you end up getting new running shoes?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG what an amazing Disney day!  Will write it all up, of course.  We are just getting in now.  Opened and closed the park, with a nice pool break in the middle.  Just incredible.

More later.


----------



## adsrtw

Love it.  Can't wait to hear.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sitting here, looking out over the pool, drinking a beer.  Kids are asleep.  Bliss.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi all.  

Hope everyone is well.

I'm up 1.3.  (Thanks Paula - it becomes easier and easier)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DAY 2

So today we decided to head to Disneyland Park (which is their MK...the whole area with hotels, etc. is Disneyland Resort).  For those that don't know, literally everything is right here.  We walk out our hotel, and we are right in DTD.  We stroll through DTD and the two parks are at the other end of DTD...MK on the left and California Adventure on the right.  The entrances to the two parks are just across a courtyard from one another.  Maybe 50 yards?  So from our hotel, it is like a 5 minute walk to both parks.  That is definitely the best part of DL over WDW.













We had fun playing on the California sign while waiting for DL to open.  Look how empty!
























And here is the entrance to DL.  Again, EMPTY.







The parks don't open till 10 here, with guests being allowed in the park at 9:30, but only on Main St.  You can't go beyond the hub till 10.  Once we were on Main St., though, we were in the throngs.  LOTS of people all crammed together.  I had done some basic park touring research for DL and so I had an idea of what direction to head in.  Much the same philosophy as WDW--Fantasyland first, then ToonTown, pickingup FPs along the way.  So that is exactly what we did.  Once allowed in, we grabbed FPs for Space, then went and hit lots of FantasyLand rides, including Mr. Toad (my total favorite as a child!  The Pooh ride replaced it in WDW.).  Also hit the Pinnocchio ride (not in WDW), Snow White, Small World, and the Tea Cups.


































All of this took about 45 minutes and ToonTown doesn't open till 11.  So we decided to try the Nemo Sub ride--this often has the longest wait in the whole park.  (For those who grew up in the parks, think a refurbished version of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.)  It was a 10 minute wait--major score!  I thought it was going to be lame, but it ended up being AWESOME and one of the favorites of the day.

















Finally time to hit ToonTown.  There we did the Gadget Go-Coaster (think Goofy's Barnstormer), Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin (only here and super cute!), and then we toured Mickey and Minnie's houses, plus Goofy has a house here, and Chip & Dale's Treehouse is here, too.  Walked through all of them! Paula--the pic of the kids in Goofy's car is for you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Now it was just about noon and time for our lunch reservations at the Carnation Cafe (think the Plaza).  And to put things in perspective, I called this morning for the reservation and had my choice of times.  This is definitely NOT Florida.  Lunch was ok.  Plaza is better.

Time for Tomorrowland.  Walked on to Buzz.  Fun, but the FL version is better.  Used FPs for Space.  It was Kelly's first time (finally tall enough) and she LOVED it.  LOVED, loved, loved it.  Hard to say which is better on this one.  Theming is better at WDW, but this ride has music like RnR which was awesome.  But it went slower.  So.  Give and take.  Then we walked on to Star Tours.  I know!  Star Tours in MK!  Crazy.

Next it was time for Adventureland and Frontierland.  We got FPs for Indiana Jones (a ride here), and then totally walked on PoTC, Haunted Mansion, and the Pooh Ride (right, it isn't part of Fantasyland out here).  Went back to hit Indiana on the way back only to find that Kelly isn't tall enough.  Boo!  As the only adult, we had no choice but to walk  on by.  BTMRR wasn't running and we didn't have FPs for Splash since we had  gotten ones for Indiana Jones.  At this point, it was 2:30, so we decided it was a good time to walk back and have some pool time.  Which is exactly what we did.






The pool totally refreshed the kids and by 5 they were ready to have some dinner at DTD and head back into the park.  So again we just strolled through DTD and picked up some sandwiches at LaBrea Bakery and went back into the park.  It is just SO easy here--all of the back and forth.  I can't describe it.

Evening in the park was lovely.  We hit a several more rides, mostly doubles of stuff we had already done.  But we also did Alice in Wonderland (only here) and the Matterhorn.  Then it was time for the parade--yes, at 7pm!  Weird!  I have to say, though, it was awesome.  It was similar in style to the Block Party Bash at DHS, but with the classic characters instead of the Pixar ones.  And the talent was amazing!  You know how all of the parade music is recorded, right?  Not here.  They were singing it live.  It was impressive.  And really high energy--one of the songs was I Love Rock and Roll.  FUN!  The highlights of the parade wer that Kelly got chosen from the crowd to go do the Twist with Minnie and Tigger came and sat on the ground with my kids.  SO cute.





































We loved being in the park as it started to get dark.  How can you not love Main St. all lit up???
















The park closes at 8, so we hit Buzz one the way out after the parade, and strolled through DTD back to our resort.  No question, we made the absolute most of this day!  Kids crashed by 9:30 and I am drinking a beer, looking out over the pool and the lovely grounds of the Disneyland Hotel, and writing my TR.  SO happy!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, sounds like you had a nice time in NYC, sorry about the train ride back

Nancy, YAY Seth's home. You must be so happy. Sorry about your finger!

I GOT NEW RUNNING SHOES!!!!! GOOD ONES!!
(and about $150 worth of other stuff, most for the girls)

Erika, I LOVE YOUR TRIP REPORT. and I LOVE the shirts you made. Such a wonderful day. I am very happy for you!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG Erika.  LOVE the TR.  Of course, I also am a huge DL fan, so....

Mr. Toad. Pinocchio.  OH.  and, IMO, the Speedway is better at DL!  I sincerely hope that you can get back to Indiana Jones when J arrives - it is so superior (again, IMO) to the WDW show.


*Lisa *-  Missing you.

*Jo* -  yay for new shoes! 

*Kat*- hope you made it home safely and uneventfully! 

*Paula *- just so you know, Erin thinks that the 22 mile route would be perfect for your century training schedule 


I did track again yesterday - sorta.  I wrote everthing down, but since we went out to lunch and I didn't have concerete numbers on what I ate, I didn't fully keep the *accounting* end.  Yes, I'm aware that I can look up some of the info and get a fairly decent idea of calories, etc. but the way I see it right now, the fact that I wrote it down at all is a win!


----------



## adsrtw

Great TR.  Work aghhh.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, love the pics!!

I am sitting back at my desk.  Boo.  

Yesterday we got up around 9, packed up the car, and drove over to BCV.  Walked into Epcot, did Test Track, ate at Italy, wandered through WS a bit (stopped in Norway to use the rest of our snacks), then went to the BCV Marketplace to get our refillable mugs and then headed home around 2 or so.   

We had two different reservations this time, 2 nights at AKV and 1 at BLT, so we decided to do DelDDP for the 1 night reservation.   Yeah, I know it sort of defeats the purpose to get the refillable mug at the very end of the trip, but no way was I wasting it!!  

Got home last night at about 11PM.   I am drraaaagggging today.   Tonight is hockey then I get to leave for Savannah at 7:30AM tomorrow, and will be there through Sun afternoon.  Work trip.  



Thoughts on the 2 new resorts... (in case anyone cares!  ) 

Kidani Village:  They can keep it.  It has now moved down to my third least favorite resort.  WAY too remote, and main Jambo house building is almost as far as BWV to DHS as far as a walk goes.   The only internal bus is the DTD bus.   Room was nice, but std view is downright awful (serious parking lot view).   Pool area is too small for the resort (felt crowded and most of the chairs were empty), and in keeping with my overall complaint about AKL, they just don't use the animal thing to a good effect unless you are a savannah view room.   Why don't the restaurants, and potentially an elevated fenced pool deck, have animal view?  

Decor and theming are quite nice, it just falls a little flat, and for the lack of transportation, I feel they need to step up their amenities a bit.   


BLT review:  was both better and worse than I was expecting.   

So, the worse parts:  
1) The studio felt QUITE small.  The idea to put the kitchenette with the bathroom sink is odd and makes the sleeping/sofa area very cramped.   

2) The BLT pool area was very small.  Nice, but moderate resort villa pool small.  They also did not make much use of the fact that the lake is right there... you couldn't even see the lake from the pool deck really.    

3) Observation deck/lounge... well, the idea is a great one.  Execution?  Hmm.  Not sure why you would make a 16th floor MK view lounge where when you sit down, all you see is a concrete wall?   In order to see the fireworks you have to go outside.   I also question why you would bother to have a drink there... I can see a concrete wall at the local Applebee's. 

Better parts:
1) LOVED the view.  Best standard view ever.   However, I can also see how people could be either thrilled or irritated by what they wind up with.   I don't really see how 2nd floor parking lot/MK view is that much better than 6th floor parking lot/MK view, but the point difference is astoundingly different.   I guess this is really a better and worse.

2) Contemporary Resort amenities ROCK, and it's really very easy walking distance to the main pool, main building, etc.   No further than VWL to the Wilderness Lodge proper.    

3) Decor - totally to my taste.  Could be a downer for some.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

kat, sorry your back at work. But hey yesterday at this time you were in Epcot!! Think of that all day today!!

Thanks for the room report. We love CBR but I would like to stay at the Boardwalk someday!


----------



## adsrtw

Loved your comparison Kat.  One of these days, I will lose my sanity and stay at the poly contemporary.  My kids favs are MK and Epcot so it would make a ton of sense.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMFG. Heaven has a name and it is a 2 BR villa at the Grand Californian. So huge so beautiful. Three bathrooms. Three!!!!  Granite and stainless throughout. Four balconies!  Nicest hotel ever. And it has a private entrance to the park!!!  That's right. You walk down to the lobby go out the back door of the lobby and there are the turnstyles to California Adventure.  Did I say omg?!?!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat. Love the DVC pro cons!!!   I will add mine too!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OMFG. Heaven has a name and it is a 2 BR villa at the Grand Californian. So huge so beautiful. Three bathrooms. Three!!!!  Granite and stainless throughout. Four balconies!  Nicest hotel ever. And it has a private entrance to the park!!!  That's right. You walk down to the lobby go out the back door of the lobby and there are the turnstyles to California Adventure.  Did I say omg?!?!



Nirvana


----------



## adsrtw

Can't wait to see pics of the GC E!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

another day, another successful tracking.  Tracking - not necessarily "eating well" but tracking.  It's eye opening.  Really. <sigh>

and I need to go grocery shopping.  Again.  My family eats to much


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jeff arrived this evening.  Too hammered for the TR.  Sorry!  Tomorrow morning when he is out for a run I will get it done.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All. 

Erika, Can't Wait to read that TR and see Pics!!!


Still at odd with DH. Why can't he get off his a@@ and pick up somthing, do a dish, pick up a toy, hey is it too much to ask for him to wash the kids hands??

Ok, Rant Over. Sorry about that. I am going for a run right now, while everyone is still sleeping!

Wish me luck!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Enjoy your run Jo.  I often find that a good workout (running especially) is great for clearing my mind.  

It's a gray day here.  Rained a bit over night, and more rain expected later.  I'm debating going for a bike ride instead of hitting the gym, but it's kinda gross out so I'm not sure yet.  Guess I'd better make a decision soon *


----------



## adsrtw

Jo, I understand completely.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

"life drama" here <sigh> Nothing horrid, just teenage girl crap that Becca seems to have gotten caught in the middle of.  bleh.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Amiee

Nancy, I am sorry to hear about the teenage drama stuff. But if it makes you feel better you can laugh at me now, cuz I have 2 girls only 2 years apart in school. Yes in about 8ish years from now I will need some form of medication. Or and IV Drip of Tequila. 

run was good, I have not done that in a while 2 miles, ran most of it. 
I have a 5K walk tomorrow with pushing the girls in the stroller. And I hope to run again on Sunday, but we will see.

Got a meatloaf in the crockpot, Apple Pie in the oven, and now it time to do some work. I don't want to!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Got a meatloaf in the crockpot, Apple Pie in the oven



<drools>


----------



## 3DisneyKids

No pics yet--just takes too much time!

Day 3

Edited, added pics, and reposted below.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, 6:30 am here and I am up!  Yuck.  Just couldn't sleep, no other reason, really.

Yesterday was wonderful and so relaxing.  You can't beat the GC for a hang out by the pool and drink day, really.

Today we were SUPPOSED to get up and head down to San Diego.  But then my husband arrived.  And as he put it, he got the "four fingered fever."    He wants to do a park!  So I think we will head back to CA and do F&W and show him that park.  Of course, Jeff is talking about park hopping so he can do the highlights in both parks...

Did I mention that HE is the one who suggested we add on more DVC points?!?!?

Trip is fabulous!  I am going to go and try and add pics to yesterday's TR.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day 3

We woke up and said good-bye to the lovely Disneyland Hotel and walked the two minutes to the Grand Californian to check in.  We knew our room wouldn't be ready, but we were planning to spend the day in the park, so it wasn't an issue.

If I loved the DL Hotel, well then I just don't have the words for the GC.  Seriously, the nicest place we have ever stayed, bar none.  5 star all the way.  Some lobby pics....
















We got our keys, all sorts of gifts for the kids, lots of Welcome Homes and DVC love.  And then we strolled to the back of the lobby and right to the turnstyles of California Adventure!  It was incredible!  OMG, our resort has a private entrance to a theme park!  Incredible.  We really just couldn't get over that.  And what was even better was that the park opens at 10--but guests of the GC get to enter at 9:30.  And you walk out of the hotel, through the turnstyles, and you are literally AT Soarin'.  And it was running for the GC guests.  So of course we jumped right on, we were the first riders of the day.  And we did it THREE freaking times in a row.  SOARIN.  Privately.  Well, there were maybe 20 people.  Like nothing I have ever experienced at Disney.

Then it was time for "regular" park opening, so we went to line up at the "hub" so that we could follow the throngs to TSM.  As always, loved it!  You might notice from my pics how many of the ride queues and rides themselves are outside whereas their Florida counterparts are all inside.  The kids find it amazing.  We had a blast on TSM and went to get FPs so we could do it later in the day, but guess what?  TSM is NOT a FP attraction here.  And we were in the park first thing, so we got on it with no wait, but by the time we were done, the wait was already 40 minutes.  And it wouldn't get shorter for the rest of the day.  So just one round of TSM for us.











On the way out of TSM, we found a friend and had to say hello!






Ooops.  Uploaded the wrong one to Photobucket.  Have a better one of Jesse with all three kids.

Then we walked over it's a bug's land and did a lot of the little rides there.  This is definitely the kiddie area of the park.  But we were one of 3 families in that part of the park, so the kids got all sorts of love and attention from the CMs, which made it worth being there.  On a crowded day, I wouldn't waste time there.  Good for the infant - 5 year old set though.







But we found more friends here!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Next it was time for the Hollywood Backlot part of the park.  Here we did the Monsters, Inc. ride (3 times--kids loved it and again we were on it alone), we saw Turtle Talk with Crush (and Kelly and I both got chosen to talk with Crush!), and then we watched the Aladdin stage show.  OMG, hands down the best live show at any of the Disney parks.  Such a high caliber of performers since everyone out here is struggling to be an actor and all of that.  SO so so good.  One of the highlights of the day.






And just look at how empty!






And a vending machine for us!  Look at the names of what is in there--






And again, we found some friends who wanted to hang out with us.



























Lunch was counter service--as there are only 2 TS restaurants in the entire park and neither one had great menu options for us.  Then Soarin' again since I had grabbed FPs earlier.  Back to the Pardise Pier section of the park where we did Mulholland Madness (little coaster) and a couple of other rides.






At this point, we were getting ready to leave, so since Soarin' was on our way back to the hotel, we did it one more time (that is FIVE times in one day people!) and we also did Grizzly River Rapids--which ended up being another major highlight of the day!  Fun, fun, fun ride!  Beats Kali River Rapids, imo.











This park is way under-rated.  We didn't do most of the thrill rides due to Kelly not meeting height requirements or Riley not feeling comfortable (not a thrill-ride lover), but their e-ticket rides are:

--Soarin
--TSM
--Tower of Terror
--Californina Screamin (huge coaster with loop)
--Mickey Wheel (not your average ferris wheel!  OMG!)
--Grizzly River Rapids

Then there are all of the lesser rides as well.  Compare that with DHS and this park wins hands down.

In any case, we did the rapids three times in a row, till we were good and soaked, and then walked literally 30 seconds (I timed it!) to the resort.  Up to our room, which was ready by this time, and changed for the pool.  I was STUNNED by our villa.  OMG, nicest DVC ever.  We haven't stayed in BLT yet, but we have been everywhere else.  Nothing compares.



























And there are two more bedrooms and two more bathrooms.  It is incredible!  And I don't think I mentioned the view!!!!  HOMG.  Check out my FB page since I haven't uploaded the pics here.  We are literally INSIDE the theme park.  It is just beyond description.


Kids played in the pool till Jeff got here at 6:30.  Then we had a nice evening all of us.  Walked around and showed Jeff where everything was, etc.  Last night after the kids were asleep (in their own room!), Jeff and I decided to add on more points!  Exciting!  And HE asked if we could cancel our San Diego resort for the second half of the trip and just stay here!!!  (He loves Disney, but not like me and the kids, so this was a huge shocker.)  He said he would rather stay here and drive back and forth to San Diego a couple of days to do the stuff down there that we want to do.  Tried, but no luck.  They are booked solid.  And as much as I love this place, there are some downsides, which I will post about later.  I'll do what Kat did and do some pros/cons of resorts.

Today is our hang out day.  Shopping at DTD this morning and then hang out by the pool all afternoon.  Life is good!


----------



## adsrtw

Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Erika, 
I am so happy for you. Every picture your kids are beaming!! Thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> This park is way under-rated.



*OMG yes.  WAY under-rated.  And I honestly think that it is because unless you STAY on Disney property when at DL you lose a LOT.  In Orlando, eh. While it's not quite the same experience on property or off at WDW, it's not the huge, vast difference that it makes at DL.

Glad you are having a fabulous time!


I'm here, enjoying an absolutely stellar Saturday.  Picture perfect.  AND - are you all ready for this?  I am actually home ALONE for a couple of hours.  That almost NEVER happens.*


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *OMG yes.  WAY under-rated.  And I honestly think that it is because unless you STAY on Disney property when at DL you lose a LOT.  In Orlando, eh. While it's not quite the same experience on property or off at WDW, it's not the huge, vast difference that it makes at DL.
> 
> Glad you are having a fabulous time!
> 
> 
> I'm here, enjoying an absolutely stellar Saturday.  Picture perfect.  AND - are you all ready for this?  I am actually home ALONE for a couple of hours.  That almost NEVER happens.*



I think that there is a vast difference for on property vs off property in Orlando/WDW if you are staying at a monorail or Epcot area resort (i.e. Poly, GF, Contemporary, BC, or BW).  Mods, values, lodges, I think it does add to the experience but maybe not as much.  

Glad you are having a good Sat!  

I am in an electrical closet in a hospital in Savannah.  Exhausted.  Off to do more scavenger hunting on malfunctioning equipment, whee.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I think that there is a vast difference for on property vs off property in Orlando/WDW if you are staying at a monorail or Epcot area resort (i.e. Poly, GF, Contemporary, BC, or BW).  Mods, values, lodges, I think it does add to the experience but maybe not as much.
> 
> *yes.  Boardwalk villas where we stumbled home from Jelly Rolls is more like a DL experience.  All Stars is a very different HOTEL experience than, say Motel 6, but from a location standpoint, not a big difference.  From my personal experience I find "off property" at DL is, well, not as "pretty" as off property at WDW.*
> 
> 
> I am in an electrical closet in a hospital in Savannah.  Exhausted.  Off to do more scavenger hunting on malfunctioning equipment, whee.



*ooooh. Lucky Kat. *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Kat - you sound like me crawling around attics and basements.  Hope you found what you are looking for.

Ugh - had an absolutely horrible workout this morning with Jesse.  I actually had to stop at one point because I was nauseus.  Can't blame the workout because it was nothing special or particularly difficult.  I think I was just way over tired going in.  The fact that I ate almost all carbs yesterday instead of my usual balanced diet didn't help either.  Got home from the gym and became one with the couch for the betterpart of the day - not quite the day I had planned but I guess I needed the rest.

I am off to cook my dinner (if you consider mcrowaving something cooking).

Have a great night.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OMG, Bad Kid Story!!

So today had a nice day with the kids, did bubles outside for hours, went to Alexa's game, then out for hotdogs, then to the store, then for ice cream
While at ice cream less than an hour ago, waiting for ev er for them to give me a scoop of vanilla and a scoop of strawberry. Well for no reason that I know of the baby (2 1/2) full out punched Alexa (5 1/2) in the eye. 
So now the baby is so so very upset because she can not have her ice cream.

I just felt like I need to share that. 

Will my kids ever stop fighting?????


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, EXACTLY.   BLT was probably even more DL-on property like, as you are a short walk to the MK, and we could see it from the balcony.  





goofyfan-12 said:


> Kat - you sound like me crawling around attics and basements.  Hope you found what you are looking for.
> 
> Ugh - had an absolutely horrible workout this morning with Jesse.  I actually had to stop at one point because I was nauseus.  Can't blame the workout because it was nothing special or particularly difficult.  I think I was just way over tired going in.  The fact that I ate almost all carbs yesterday instead of my usual balanced diet didn't help either.  Got home from the gym and became one with the couch for the betterpart of the day - not quite the day I had planned but I guess I needed the rest.
> 
> I am off to cook my dinner (if you consider mcrowaving something cooking).
> 
> Have a great night.



Sorry about the bad workout... very likely overtired.  Sounds like you needed that rest and relaxation day badly!!


Yup, crawling around all over the place.  No attics, but plenty of basement time.  I am here with three guys (and am the only tech female in the office anyhow), so I got to go into the NICU, women's center, labor and delivery and such, where they/patients feel more comfortable without the male presence.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Just a fly-by from me, I seem to be so busy lately!

E/Kat - Love your TR's 

Jo - Sorry you are having drama 

Paula - NY sounds like a great day, even if it was for work! (I would love to say I have to go into NY for work! )

Nancy, EE, Meg, Ronda, Sunny, Jess, Liz, LisaV (if you are lurking!), anyone I have missed - Hi 

Im a samer this week. Same old story, blah blah blah, not enough water, blah blah blah. No one to blame but me so Im over it and back on!

I got fitted again (for the 800th time) for my bridesmaid dress (scary bride-to-be!) and it still fits. Which is good, but also a little disappointing, because if I had gotten off my bummocks and done more than minimal exercise and actually drank some water then I would be nearer to my goal and I would be having my dress altered. As it is I am still 12lbs away from goal.

Pity party over. Back on. Going for a glass of water 

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Kelly, 

Hey be happy the dress fits and its not tight, 
And 12lbs from goal is not that far, YOU CAN DO IT. 

(who am I to talk, I have not lost even 1 lb in over a month) 

I hope you have a good day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*<sigh>

Busy times for me as well.  I've become a slave to committments that I really wish I hadn't made  

Last week I said my goal was to improve upon my lack-luster journalling performance.  So, instead of the lame-o TWO journal entries, this week I think I have sky rocketed all the way up to THREE!   Well, it will be 4 if I get my act together and write down today's stuff.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *<sigh>
> 
> Busy times for me as well.  I've become a slave to committments that I really wish I hadn't made
> 
> Last week I said my goal was to improve upon my lack-luster journalling performance.  So, instead of the lame-o TWO journal entries, this week I think I have sky rocketed all the way up to THREE!   Well, it will be 4 if I get my act together and write down today's stuff.*



you crack me up. 
Well I just entered 40 point for today on WW and called it a day.
I did not eat all that bad, but I snacked here and there so 40 for the day should do it and that will use up all my Extra points for the week!!


----------



## poppinspal

So I'm here, I'm alive. Work has been keeping me busy, we're a little over a week away from our end of the year curriculum night and that means more work for me. My free time has been spent with Ryan. 

I bought some new running sneakers, I'm going to be returning them this week. I got fitted at a running store, they felt ok when I tried them on but one run in them and me toes were killing me! Not ok.

Ryan and I also had our first fight today. We sort of resolved it before I left his house but I don't feel better. He said he's going to call tonight and I'm sure he will eventually but my whole family is out and I have way too much time by myself. Yes, I'm letting this weigh on me and upset me. I'm working on it.

Ok back to read what you all have been up to and especially to see Erika's trip report which I got a taste of via facebook.


----------



## poppinspal

So I'm just going to focus on the two trip reports. 

Kat- Sounds like you had a good time, always great to get away even for a quick trip. Reading your report made me wish to be in WDW right now. 

Erika- I've never been to Disneyland. (Or past Minnesota to be honest.) Reading your report definitely makes me want to go out and experience the left coast's Disney. It also sounds like you guys have had a wonderful trip. My parents surprised us with a trip to WDW when I was in middle school and I remember the trip to this day. I'm sure your kids will always remember it. 

I hope the rest of you are doing well and enjoying the last of your weekend. Is it next weekend yet?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> So I'm here, I'm alive. Work has been keeping me busy, we're a little over a week away from our end of the year curriculum night and that means more work for me. My free time has been spent with Ryan.
> 
> I bought some new running sneakers, I'm going to be returning them this week. I got fitted at a running store, they felt ok when I tried them on but one run in them and me toes were killing me! Not ok.
> 
> Ryan and I also had our first fight today. We sort of resolved it before I left his house but I don't feel better. He said he's going to call tonight and I'm sure he will eventually but my whole family is out and I have way too much time by myself. Yes, I'm letting this weigh on me and upset me. I'm working on it.
> 
> Ok back to read what you all have been up to and especially to see Erika's trip report which I got a taste of via facebook.



Meg, what was the fight about? Vent here!


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- It wasn't really a fight. I got a little upset with him last night before bed. (Yes, sometimes I spend the night at his place.) We were trying to talk it out but it wasn't working so he just rolled his back to me and fell asleep. This morning when we woke up he was obviously not feeling well, he was tired from working three nights of double shifts and he just acted as though nothing happened. I probably could have handled it better but I didn't, I got more annoyed and short with him. We sort of made up. He hugged me good bye and said he'd call tonight so we could make our plans for tonight. 


Here I am hours later still waiting for my call. He's a good guy so I know we'll work it out. I'm just not handling it well. I'm not used to him not checking in. Of course I have no distraction right now but the tv or books so I'm worrying more then I should. I'm also just read to call him but I don't want to upset him more.


----------



## adsrtw

Checking in.  Moving seeking part 1.  Agh.  I'm ready for a trip to the World.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick post for me, though I may make it back on later tonight.  All is well.  We made it down to San Diego on Saturday.  Checked into our timeshare here and we are RIGHT on the beach.  Huge panoramic views of the Pacific.  Of course, it is too cold to go in!  Ack!  Anaheim was PERFECT temps, but it is high 60s here.  But we are still enjoying the ocean just without going in. We hit the San Diego Zoo (amazing) and the Gas Lamp district.  All fun!  Next up is Sea World, Coronado Island (Hotel del Coronodo), then home on Tuesday.  All in all an excellent trip.  I have managed to get a workout in most days.

Detailed trip report coming eventually!  Just having too much fun!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day 4--Pics added!

Wow, 3 days behind—sorry!

Today was our hang out at the pool day.  AH-mazing.  And let me tell you, having hung out by just about all of the Disney pools, absolutely nothing compares with Grand Californian.  I could go on and on, but once I get home I will do that.  Let’s just say it is the best resort ever and leave it at that for now.

Jeff got in the night before, we had way too much to drink, but it was really fun.  DTD is absolutely hopping at night—tons of live street musicians and all of that.  Super fun.  So we slept in this morning, had breakfast in our palatial estate, as we have come to call it, and Jeff and I took turns going out for a quick run.  However, when Jeff got back from his run, the first thing he said was, “We have to talk about our plans for the rest of the week.”  I had no idea where he was going with this, but it turns out that HE wants to stay.  HERE.  For the entire week!  This is so unbelievable because he is the one who is always saying that we have to break away from Disney, we need to do a non-Disney vacation and all of that.  So I asked what got into him…


A couple of things, but basically it boils down to the Grand Californian.  As soon as he got to the resort, he got what he calls “Four Finger Fever.”  (Think Mickey hands—4 fingers—get it?)  Plus, the idea of being able to stay in this amazing room in this even more amazing resort was just too tempting not to at least try.  I mean, check out this view!!!  Yes, this is the view from our room!  Holy crap!






So, we made some phone calls to see what could be done.  The only thing DVC had available was the Grand Villa.  Um, no, not happening.  As much as I love this place there is no way I can justify a year’s worth of points for a couple of nights.  So we decided that we would stay one more day, have him do the highlights of both parks with us, and then head down to San Diego.  But first, it was time for DTD and our hang out day!








Like most other things in DL, DTD is smaller than World.  But it has the same feel.  The big difference, though, is that a lot of the shops are non-Disney, so that seemed odd to us.  But I loved the choices for women’s Disney clothes here.  Trendy and fun and not what you find in World.  But then again, some things are the same—like the Lego store and World of Disney!

















I also posted a bunch of pics here so that you can see other rooms of the GC.  Some of them not only have a DTD view, but are literally IN DTD.  Check out the balconies above the shops.  Those are GC rooms!  















And like with California Adventure, there is a special entrance to DTD from the resort.  It is simply amazing.







Lunch was at the Rainforest Café which was overpriced but ok quality.  Terrible service, though.  When will I learn to say to NO to the kids when they beg to go?  And btw, we didn’t have ADRs for anywhere, but we didn’t need them.  Everything was half empty.


After lunch it was time for the pool.  Mid-70s, hot in the sun, perfect.  So that is where we parked ourselves from 1pm on.  Just such a perfect afternoon, I can’t even tell you.  Made friends with all of the poolside waiters (Disney cabana boys!  Ha!).   It was during this time that we got a text from the front desk about an important message.  I had no idea what was going on, so went to check it out.  There was some sort of problem/construction in our part of the resort and we weren’t going to be able to access our room till 3:30 of 4pm.  Now, this wasn’t a problem since we were happily sipping drinks by the pool, but Disney didn’t know that.  They contacted us thinking (of course) that we were in a park and just wanted to let us know.  They were SO upset when they learned that this was actually our “resort day.”  So what did they do???  Comped our bar bill from the pool!  LOVE it.  It was also at this point that Jeff decided we should add on more DVC points.  

We all had an amazing day at the pool.











Evening was also downtime.  Just a light dinner in the villa followed by a stroll through DTD.  And we were so in love with our view, that we were happy to just sit on the balcony and watch the park go to sleep.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day 5

Once again, we got up and each went for a run, had breakfast in the villa and then began our day.  We had to check out first, though, but it was easy.  Just called Bell Services, they took all of our stuff and held onto it.  We left the car with GC Valet, as our plan was to park tour for the day and then just go back to GC and hop in the car and drive to San Diego once done in the parks.

We started at CA using the private entrance, of course.  Since this was Saturday, I was nervous about the crowds, having heard over and over again that these parks are heavily influenced by locals and therefore week-days were totally different than weekends.  

Turns out I didn’t have to worry at 9am as again, we walked right on to Soarin’.  Seriously, it is maybe 30 seconds from the resort to Soarin.  Think about that from a WDW perspective.  How long does it take you to get from most resorts to the park, through bag check, through the turnstyles and then across the park??  We were the ONLY ones at this entrance at 9 when the park opened.  I know I keep talking about this, but seriously, for someone so used to World, it is just astounding.  Even if you stay BC or BW and you are going to Epcot—this is way, way, way closer and faster.

Since the kids and I had already done this park, this was really just a “highlights” trip so that we could go back and do our favorites (with Jeff this time) and show him the new stuff that was here and not in the FL parks.  After Soarin’ we did Monster’s Inc. and then WALKED ON to TSM.  How often can you say that?  I think I mentioned the other day that this is not a FP ride, so we were thrilled to be able to do it.  Muholland Madness was up next.  I took pics here because this was where our villa was and again I wanted to show how GC rooms are INSIDE both CA and DTD.  Our balcony is one of those pictured here.






And here they are doing the ride--











This was the warmest day, so we did Grizzly River Rapids even though it was fairly early.  A few more little rides and a visit with Pilot Goofy, and we had done everything we wanted to do here and it was only 10:30!  Time to hop to DL!  (Which took less than 2 minutes!)  One thing we really liked about character pics here is that they all wear different clothes than in World.  We saw Pilot Goofy and Pilot Minnie right outside of Soarin and that was fun.






Once in DL, we found the crowds!  Yikes!  It was not looking pretty.  I quickly walked up to Carnation Café in order to make lunch reservations—scored the last one for 12:30.  Otherwise, it was looking like CS was going to be a nightmare…and we had checked out of GC so  going back to the villa for lunch was not an option today.

Even though the park looked and felt crowded, there seemed to only be a 15-30 minute wait for just about everything.  I grabbed FPs for Space, we did Star Tours (15 minutes) and Buzz (10 minutes), and then headed back to Fantasyland for a few rides.  






We still had time for one more thing before lunch, so we went to Adventureland to get FPs for Indiana Jones and do Haunted Mansion.  Cammie really wanted to do the rides we couldn’t do the other day (either because Kel didn’t make the height requirements or because Riley didn’t want to).   Sadly, it was down AGAIN.  Just not in the cards this trip, I guess.

Time for lunch on Main St.  And like so many other things at DL, it is only outdoor seating (with lots of umbrellas for shade).  At first I wasn’t thrilled about eating outside—being so used to wanting to get inside and cool down and rest, etc.  Our table was right up against the fence so that there was about 12” separating us for the Main St. foot traffic.  But I have to say that I LOVED it.  Adored it, actually.  Just watching life on Main St. go by.  And we were serenaded by the Dapper Dans for 3-4 songs!  Again, so nice and fun and just oozing atmosphere.

After lunch, the girls and Jeff hit the Matterhorn while Riley and I went for nostalgia and saw Captain EO!  This came out right as I was graduating from high school and I remember it SO clearly.  It was really fun to experience it with Riley.  They just brought it back to DL and I understand that it is coming back to FL, too.


Then we reconnected for a few last things—the Jungle Cruise, since we missed it the other day, and another spin on Mr. Toad and Buzz.  Finally, it was time for our last rides.  The girls and I used our FPs for Space while Riley and Jeff went off to do Pirates.  At this point, it was only 3pm!  And we had already done the two parks!  We thought about Splash since we didn’t get to it the day before, but let me tell you, Frontierland was a DISASTER.  Wall to wall people and you just couldn’t even walk through it.  Suffocating.  So we passed on Splash and BTMRR was down for rehab.


There was just one last thing to do…hop back to CA and do Food & Wine!  Again, remember that it is only takes 2 minutes to walk from the hub of Main St. through the turnstyles of CA.  We had primed the kids that this was OUR time.  No rides—they would just have to be patient and follow us around for a bit.  We bought them each a frozen lemonade—GREAT parent tip.  These were frozen so completely and were so solid that it took over an hour for them to finish.  So they were completely happy to have their treats while we had ours.


Honestly, though, not too much to report on F&W.  It is, of course, much smaller than World.  But this year it was even smaller than usual because of ALL of the construction going on.  I swear, they are doubling the size of that park!  Still, we did the Italian wine walk, the Californian wine walk, and the Belgian beer walk.  Also went back to the festival showplace and shopped.  


Sadly, it was time to go.  But we really did do just about everything we wanted to and our vacation was only half over!  Next up, San Diego!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Monday All

Great TR Erika!!!! 


Meg, how are things? I can't count how many times DH and I had a fight when we were dating, I swear, we broke up 100 times. (that was 14 years ago this month)


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. Happy Monday?

Jo- we still haven't talked. I know our fight was a stupid one and I left him a voicemail while he was at work saying sorry. I guess I'll have to wait till he wakes up this afternoon to resolve it. (he works the 12-8 shift.) I just keep reminding myself a fight doesn't mean a break up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg
I know that when DH works midnights, he is an a@@ about EVERYTHING
we fight ALL THE TIME, until he is back on days.


----------



## poppinspal

Jo I know it's to be expected that we have these disagreements and I guess it makes sense it was after he worked three nights of double shifts. I just still haven't heard from him and I'm that paranoid type who thinks this will be the end of it. I'm working on reminding myself that he often isn't awake till 2 or 3 after a double shift. So I really shouldn't get worked up... Yet

How are things with you today?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Meg.  He could be asleep.  His phone could be dead.  I'm a high communicator, and if you don't call me I think you hate me.    So I GET this.

Erika - GREAT pics!  I totally see how close it all is!!!

Kelly, you have less than a stone to lose!  

Nancy, any tracking is better than none!


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Second to last morning of being a lab rat.  *I can't wait to go home*.



I guess so!



poppinspal said:


> Quick update because I'm sending this on my iPhone. I ran a 5k to benefit the marines today(in the pouring rain.) Ryan ended up not being able to run because of family stuff. I ended up running it with a time of 28:50! It's safe to say I'm really happy with this time.
> 
> I'll post more details when I'm back at my computer.



Good for you Megan!



3DisneyKids said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!  On  the phone with Member Services!  DVC came through!  YES!  Now I am in the Grand Californian without having to pay cash and I have the extra room!  SCORE!  Say it with me....DVC, how I love thee!



*DVC, HOW I LOVE THEE!!!!!  *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Had a totally killer workout w/ Jesse today.  Felt great and helped me work out some stress.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Nice Paula!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> AFM: Well I did not run today 40mph winds!!! But I did not a work out tape and it felt good, I had not done that in a while. I hope for a run first thing tomorrow, then off to the zoo!



Good for you Jo for not just giving in.  



jekajekalynn said:


> Wooohoo! I just weighed myself this morning, and I have reached my first big goal.  I've lost 20 pounds!



Congratulations!  



adsrtw said:


> I'm doing well Kelly.  Feeling great.  I'm out in about an hour.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> We just got all of our stuff into the studio!
> 
> Got up at 3:45AM and left NC at 4:30AM, and got here around 1:30PM.   Stopped for gas three times (started with 1/4 tank), and sadly, D got a speeding ticket in South Carolina.  He was probably going around 86 in a 70 but the cop reduced it to 83.   $88, so could have been worse, but we are a bit worried about the insurance effect.   This is the first violation of any kind in 7 years for either of us, so hopefully it won't be too bad.   We were SURE to follow close to the limit after that though!!
> 
> We checked into AKL-Kidani Village and our room was ready.  When they say standard view, they really mean it here!  We overlook the parking lot.  Oh well, for 11 pts a night in May...  Room is nice, though, love the AKL rooms.
> 
> Checked out the room and then drove over to CSR for lunch at the Pepper Market, then to DHS.   Got there around 3, rode GMR, RnR (front row!), and ToT.  No waits on any.  TSM was at about 50 min so we left and went back to the resort.
> 
> Trucked the stuff up to the room, unpacked, connected the wireless router, and are now enjoying a beer before an hour or so of pool time and then dinner at Boma.
> 
> Tomorrow, Epcot!
> 
> Have a great trip E and safe travels!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great weekend!



SO SORRY I missed all this Kat.  But I saw it on FB!  Loved hearing about it all.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> remember when I threw down on TSM with E?  <sigh> good times.



I'm sorry - neither of you has SEEN a real throwdown.    God WILL give me money to actually enter a park one day. 



3DisneyKids said:


> *Boarding Group A!
> 
> Word.*



Word.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Well at least the pressure is off, Jo.
> 
> 17 hours till I leave for the airport.  20 hours till wheels up!  Oh yeah, it's on!
> 
> Got my ritual pre-trip *pedicure today* and am just doing the last little packing things.  I *may* actually get to bed at a decent hour tonight.  Though not likely.  I have about 2 hours total of job-related work to do, and am plowing through that now.  Then maybe just an hour or two of last minute trip planning things.  So I am hoping to be in bed by 11-ish.  Yeah, right.  I know.    Heck, it's a LONG flight, I can sleep on the plane, right?



I've never had a pedicure.  Yes, I'm whining.  So what of it?  



HockeyKat said:


> I am sitting on my balcony in BLT, looking at Space Mtn and the castle.
> 
> !



Heaven.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi Erika, How did you like your stop in the Windy Chilly City!!!
> 
> Hope your in CA now having a gread time.
> 
> 
> Kat, Love your Live TR! Have a Wonderful time tonight, firework view from the 16th floor sounds awsome.
> 
> Hi eveyone else.
> Long day, very tired, ate crappy, *but do Jillian work out before work* and my one mile walk at work. But I can hear Ronda, "you can not out train a bad diet"
> I admit that is what I am trying to do, and NOPE its not working
> 
> Going to bed. yes I know its only 8PM but like I said LONGGGGGGGG Day.



Good for you for still staying half focused and not throwing everything out.  It's the little bits Jo.  





goofyfan-12 said:


> Kat - glad you are having fun.  I always cry at Wishes so enjoy it.
> 
> E - safe travels.  Can't wait for the live trip report.
> 
> Jo - sorry the day was not a great one.  Hang in there.
> 
> Hi everyone! * I am off to NYC* for the day tomorrow for work.  I have to check out a building down there that has an element that is similar to what we are building here.  It should be fun, but a long day.
> 
> 
> !



So sorry I missed the bold!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *finally catching up after a long day.
> 
> Seth comes home tomorrow!   I can't wait to see him.  Ask me Friday though.  I may be sick of him by then   One thing is for sure - my grocery bill is going to be going up again!
> 
> 
> ]*


*

Yeah on the bold.  Not the grocery bill - SETH!!*


----------



## poppinspal

Well he broke up with me.... Via text. I'm apparently the Taylor Swift to his Joe Jonas. Here is the text, it's all a bit confusing because Saturday he said he loved me and couldn't wait to meet my parents especially my dad so they could talk legal talk. (my dads a lawyer, he works for the sheriff department)

hey.....srry i havent gotten back to you ive been doing alot of thinking lately...hey meg i honestly dont want to contunie this relationship...ur a wicked nice girl but i think we both moved way too fast and just the past couple of times weve hung out

theres also some family problems that are going on that sucks and its taking a huge impact on me....my grandmother isnt doing well either and my dad is*actually really sick too


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

poppinspal said:


> Well he broke up with me.... Via text. I'm apparently the Taylor Swift to his Joe Jonas. Here is the text, it's all a bit confusing because Saturday he said he loved me and couldn't wait to meet my parents especially my dad so they could talk legal talk. (my dads a lawyer, he works for the sheriff department)
> 
> hey.....srry i havent gotten back to you ive been doing alot of thinking lately...hey meg i honestly dont want to contunie this relationship...ur a wicked nice girl but i think we both moved way too fast and just the past couple of times weve hung out
> 
> theres also some family problems that are going on that sucks and its taking a huge impact on me....my grandmother isnt doing well either and my dad is*actually really sick too



Oh, Meg, I am so sorry. What a jerk to do it over a text. How are  you? I know it sucks now, but you will feel better in a few days.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> NYC was cold, damp and a bit wet, *but we had a blast!*
> 
> !



Nice.  



3DisneyKids said:


> ]



Oh, SO CUTE. Loving the TR Erika.  



HockeyKat said:


> Kidani Village:  They can keep it.
> .



KAT!!!

Can I just say this was the funniest part of catching up.

I laughed and laughed and laughed.  You are truly gifted with your words.  

Standard Jambo is much better - guaranteed pool view and a lovely one.  

It's like the planners that did BWV and BCV retired.  There are so many "off" parts to new DVCs.  

I do LOVE the water play area at Kidani though.  The water guns and such.  I haven't stayed there yet though.  Just at Jambo a couple of times.  

Loved your pros and cons.  LOVED IT!!!  



3DisneyKids said:


> OMFG. Heaven has a name and it is a 2 BR villa at the Grand Californian. So huge so beautiful. Three bathrooms. Three!!!!  Granite and stainless throughout. Four balconies!  Nicest hotel ever. And it has a private entrance to the park!!!  That's right. You walk down to the lobby go out the back door of the lobby and there are the turnstyles to California Adventure.  Did I say omg?!?!



I can "feel" this post!  LOVELY.  ENVIOUS.  

My brother lives only 30/40 minutes from DL and my old guide is head of sales at DL now.  I should have told you to harass him for me.  He's a hoot.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Kat. Love the DVC pro cons!!!   I will add mine too!



PLEASE PLEASE DO when you come home!  Pretty please.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Too hammered for the TR.  Sorry!  )



Love it!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Erika, Can't Wait to read that TR and see Pics!!!
> 
> 
> Still at odd with DH. Why can't he get off his a@@ and pick up somthing, do a dish, pick up a toy, hey is it too much to ask for him to wash the kids hands??
> 
> Ok, Rant Over. Sorry about that. I am going for a run right now, while everyone is still sleeping!
> 
> Wish me luck!



Improvement?  



AKASnowWhite said:


> "life drama" here <sigh> Nothing horrid, just teenage girl crap that Becca seems to have gotten caught in the middle of.  bleh.



Eeeek. Better probably, eh?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thanks Amiee
> 
> Nancy, I am sorry to hear about the teenage drama stuff. But if it makes you feel better you can laugh at me now, cuz I have 2 girls only 2 years apart in school. Yes in about 8ish years from now I will need some form of medication. Or and IV Drip of Tequila.
> 
> run was good, I have not done that in a while 2 miles, ran most of it.
> I have a 5K walk tomorrow with pushing the girls in the stroller. And I hope to run again on Sunday, but we will see.
> 
> Got a meatloaf in the crockpot, Apple Pie in the oven, and now it time to do some work. I don't want to!!!



 on the run JO!


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Well he broke up with me.... Via text. I'm apparently the Taylor Swift to his Joe Jonas. Here is the text, it's all a bit confusing because Saturday he said he loved me and couldn't wait to meet my parents especially my dad so they could talk legal talk. (my dads a lawyer, he works for the sheriff department)
> 
> hey.....srry i havent gotten back to you ive been doing alot of thinking lately...hey meg i honestly dont want to contunie this relationship...ur a wicked nice girl but i think we both moved way too fast and just the past couple of times weve hung out
> 
> theres also some family problems that are going on that sucks and its taking a huge impact on me....my grandmother isnt doing well either and my dad is*actually really sick too



Megan.  LOVE TO YOU!  Huge hugs and love.  I'm so incredibly sorry.

I know this DOES NOT help at all and I should just shut up but having a relationship with someone whose way of dealing with conflict is to shut down.  HORRID LIFE.  HORRID.  Keep that in your head when the pain comes, okay?  Because I know this is painful.  

I'm so incredibly sorry Megan.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I am sitting back at my desk.  Boo.




OMG.  SO funny Kat!  

The boo I mean.  




3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, 6:30 am here and I am up!  Yuck.  Just couldn't sleep, no other reason, really.
> 
> Yesterday was wonderful and so relaxing.  You can't beat the GC for a hang out by the pool and drink day, really.
> 
> Today we were SUPPOSED to get up and head down to San Diego.  But then my husband arrived.  And as he put it, he got the "four fingered fever."    He wants to do a park!  So I think we will head back to CA and do F&W and show him that park.  Of course, Jeff is talking about park hopping so he can do the highlights in both parks...
> 
> *Did I mention that HE is the one who suggested we add on more DVC points?!?!?*
> 
> Trip is fabulous!  I am going to go and try and add pics to yesterday's TR.



So happy about the bold.  Yeah more DVC points.  Call me cutie - but hello want all the details!  

All of them!  Where?  



3DisneyKids said:


>



Love this picture.  And LOVE how they ADORE the characters! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *OMG yes.  WAY under-rated.  And I honestly think that it is because unless you STAY on Disney property when at DL you lose a LOT.  In Orlando, eh. While it's not quite the same experience on property or off at WDW, it's not the huge, vast difference that it makes at DL.
> 
> Glad you are having a fabulous time!
> 
> 
> I'm here, enjoying an absolutely stellar Saturday.  Picture perfect.  AND - are you all ready for this?  I am actually home ALONE for a couple of hours.  That almost NEVER happens.*



Home alone!   

Yeah!

And DL so quaint.  I've only been twice and it's been years but so quaint.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just a fly-by from me, I seem to be so busy lately!
> 
> E/Kat - Love your TR's
> 
> Jo - Sorry you are having drama
> 
> Paula - NY sounds like a great day, even if it was for work! (I would love to say I have to go into NY for work! )
> 
> Nancy, EE, Meg, Ronda, Sunny, Jess, Liz, LisaV (if you are lurking!), anyone I have missed - Hi
> 
> Im a samer this week. Same old story, blah blah blah, not enough water, blah blah blah. No one to blame but me so Im over it and back on!
> 
> *I got fitted again (for the 800th time) for my bridesmaid dress (scary bride-to-be!) *and it still fits. Which is good, but also a little disappointing, because if I had gotten off my bummocks and done more than minimal exercise and actually drank some water then I would be nearer to my goal and I would be having my dress altered. As it is I am still 12lbs away from goal.
> 
> Pity party over. Back on. Going for a glass of water
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone



On the bold - what the he!! did I miss?  Is this BIL pregant married one?  



3DisneyKids said:


>



iOKay I hope this picture is the one I laughed out loud about!

Look at Kelly!  Look at her!  Any agents yet?  

And Cammie - she looks so pretty Erika.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *<sigh>
> 
> Busy times for me as well.  I've become a slave to committments that I really wish I hadn't made
> 
> Last week I said my goal was to improve upon my lack-luster journalling performance.  So, instead of the lame-o TWO journal entries, this week I think I have sky rocketed all the way up to THREE!   Well, it will be 4 if I get my act together and write down today's stuff.*



Hello perfectionist.  That's all - hello.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Quick post for me, though I may make it back on later tonight.  All is well.  We made it down to San Diego on Saturday.  Checked into our timeshare here and we are *RIGHT on the beach*.  Huge panoramic views of the Pacific.  Of course, it is too cold to go in!  Ack!  Anaheim was PERFECT temps, but it is high 60s here.  But we are still enjoying the ocean just without going in. We hit the San Diego Zoo (amazing) and the Gas Lamp district.  All fun!  Next up is Sea World, Coronado Island (Hotel del Coronodo), then home on Tuesday.  All in all an excellent trip.  I have managed to get a workout in most days.
> 
> Detailed trip report coming eventually!  Just having too much fun!



This TR IS KILLING ME!!!!!

Tijuana, anyone?  

I will never ever forget WALIKING through a turnstile and VOILA I'm in another country.  NEVER.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Day 4--Pics added!



OMG.    I would die for this view.  It's like the peace of staring at Christmas lights in the dark.  (ummm someone else does that, right?  )

THIS TR has to stop NOW!!!  



3DisneyKids said:


> Day 5
> 
> Once again, we got up and each went for a run, had breakfast in the villa and then began our day.  We had to check out first, though, but it was easy.  Just called Bell Services, they took all of our stuff and held onto it.  We left the car with GC Valet, as our plan was to park tour for the day and then just go back to GC and hop in the car and drive to San Diego once done in the parks.
> 
> We started at CA using the private entrance, of course.  Since this was Saturday, I was nervous about the crowds, having heard over and over again that these parks are heavily influenced by locals and therefore week-days were totally different than weekends.
> 
> Turns out I didn’t have to worry at 9am as again, we walked right on to Soarin’.  Seriously, it is maybe 30 seconds from the resort to Soarin.  Think about that from a WDW perspective.  How long does it take you to get from most resorts to the park, through bag check, through the turnstyles and then across the park??  We were the ONLY ones at this entrance at 9 when the park opened.  I know I keep talking about this, but seriously, for someone so used to World, it is just astounding.  Even if you stay BC or BW and you are going to Epcot—this is way, way, way closer and faster.
> 
> Since the kids and I had already done this park, this was really just a “highlights” trip so that we could go back and do our favorites (with Jeff this time) and show him the new stuff that was here and not in the FL parks.  After Soarin’ we did Monster’s Inc. and then WALKED ON to TSM.  How often can you say that?  I think I mentioned the other day that this is not a FP ride, so we were thrilled to be able to do it.  Muholland Madness was up next.  I took pics here because this was where our villa was and again I wanted to show how GC rooms are INSIDE both CA and DTD.  Our balcony is one of those pictured here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are doing the ride--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the warmest day, so we did Grizzly River Rapids even though it was fairly early.  A few more little rides and a visit with Pilot Goofy, and we had done everything we wanted to do here and it was only 10:30!  Time to hop to DL!  (Which took less than 2 minutes!)  One thing we really liked about character pics here is that they all wear different clothes than in World.  We saw Pilot Goofy and Pilot Minnie right outside of Soarin and that was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in DL, we found the crowds!  Yikes!  It was not looking pretty.  I quickly walked up to Carnation Café in order to make lunch reservations—scored the last one for 12:30.  Otherwise, it was looking like CS was going to be a nightmare…and we had checked out of GC so  going back to the villa for lunch was not an option today.
> 
> Even though the park looked and felt crowded, there seemed to only be a 15-30 minute wait for just about everything.  I grabbed FPs for Space, we did Star Tours (15 minutes) and Buzz (10 minutes), and then headed back to Fantasyland for a few rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still had time for one more thing before lunch, so we went to Adventureland to get FPs for Indiana Jones and do Haunted Mansion.  Cammie really wanted to do the rides we couldn’t do the other day (either because Kel didn’t make the height requirements or because Riley didn’t want to).   Sadly, it was down AGAIN.  Just not in the cards this trip, I guess.
> 
> Time for lunch on Main St.  And like so many other things at DL, it is only outdoor seating (with lots of umbrellas for shade).  At first I wasn’t thrilled about eating outside—being so used to wanting to get inside and cool down and rest, etc.  Our table was right up against the fence so that there was about 12” separating us for the Main St. foot traffic.  But I have to say that I LOVED it.  Adored it, actually.  Just watching life on Main St. go by.  And we were serenaded by the Dapper Dans for 3-4 songs!  Again, so nice and fun and just oozing atmosphere.
> 
> After lunch, the girls and Jeff hit the Matterhorn while Riley and I went for nostalgia and saw Captain EO!  This came out right as I was graduating from high school and I remember it SO clearly.  It was really fun to experience it with Riley.  They just brought it back to DL and I understand that it is coming back to FL, too.
> 
> 
> Then we reconnected for a few last things—the Jungle Cruise, since we missed it the other day, and another spin on Mr. Toad and Buzz.  Finally, it was time for our last rides.  The girls and I used our FPs for Space while Riley and Jeff went off to do Pirates.  At this point, it was only 3pm!  And we had already done the two parks!  We thought about Splash since we didn’t get to it the day before, but let me tell you, Frontierland was a DISASTER.  Wall to wall people and you just couldn’t even walk through it.  Suffocating.  So we passed on Splash and BTMRR was down for rehab.
> 
> 
> There was just one last thing to do…hop back to CA and do Food & Wine!  Again, remember that it is only takes 2 minutes to walk from the hub of Main St. through the turnstyles of CA.  We had primed the kids that this was OUR time.  No rides—they would just have to be patient and follow us around for a bit.  We bought them each a frozen lemonade—GREAT parent tip.  These were frozen so completely and were so solid that it took over an hour for them to finish.  So they were completely happy to have their treats while we had ours.
> 
> 
> Honestly, though, not too much to report on F&W.  It is, of course, much smaller than World.  But this year it was even smaller than usual because of ALL of the construction going on.  I swear, they are doubling the size of that park!  Still, we did the Italian wine walk, the Californian wine walk, and the Belgian beer walk.  Also went back to the festival showplace and shopped.
> 
> 
> Sadly, it was time to go.  But we really did do just about everything we wanted to and our vacation was only half over!  Next up, San Diego!



My head hurts - I can't even remember WT F I wanted to say on this update.  

EDIT: okay - I've regained my composure.  The rooms.  I can not believe how close the rooms are.  And a separate entrance.  This place is seeming like a dream!!!!  It seems like living a kid's dream they made up. LOVELY.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Meg.  He could be asleep.  His phone could be dead.  I'm a high communicator, and if you don't call me I think you hate me.    So I GET this.
> 
> Erika - GREAT pics!  I totally see how close it all is!!!
> 
> Kelly, you have less than a stone to lose!
> 
> Nancy, any tracking is better than none!



LIZ!!!!!  Hi.  .  Did I miss an email from you?  Really, no sarcasm.  I was bothering you about the mail.  Anything?  Email me about it.  

Yes, Liz and I are high communicators.  Our POOR POOR loved ones.


----------



## lisaviolet

Me - I'm struggling with sanity right now.

Please save your money.  I might need bail.    Seriuosly, I'm about to knife some assessment teams at a certain hospital.  I know - I know not lovely thoughts but they're coming nonetheless.

I have been released onto the next phase.

So somehow I redid and suddenly passed 24 hour urine.  Why tell you about the test?  Because Cutie loved the story.

I couldn't go downtown for the retest.  Had to do it here.  So my jug - how did I get it to the lab?    I SHOVED the sucker into my small pink and purple girly basket on my bike and pedaled across town.    In you go big jug. 

I saw some guys on the way.  And in my head I said, "hey I'm sexy - you have no idea - I have twenty four hours of urine in my little basket!!!"

Priceless.  

Anyway they are driving me INSANE - I have no strength right now to explain - and my next set of appointments don't until end of June.  Insert grouchy face.  

And I'm so off.  Wanting to eat and eat and eat and eat. 

And Jayvyan - Nathan's son  ( I know I didn't decide on the spelling) is just five and has been now diagnosed with type I diabetes .  Whoever named two completely different diseases with one name should be shot - they are not the same - at all.  Of course, type II is awful.  But not the same.  

Okay - enough venting......


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan - still thinking and thinking.   to you.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Me - I'm struggling with sanity right now.
> 
> Please save your money.  I might need bail.    Seriuosly, I'm about to knife some assessment teams at a certain hospital.  I know - I know not lovely thoughts but they're coming nonetheless.
> 
> I have been released onto the next phase.
> 
> So somehow I redid and suddenly passed 24 hour urine.  Why tell you about the test?  Because Cutie loved the story.
> 
> I couldn't go downtown for the retest.  Had to do it here.  So my jug - how did I get it to the lab?    I SHOVED the sucker into my small pink and purple girly basket on my bike and pedaled across town.    In you go big jug.
> 
> I saw some guys on the way.  And in my head I said, "hey I'm sexy - you have no idea - I have twenty four hours of urine in my little basket!!!"
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Anyway they are driving me INSANE - I have no strength right now to explain - and my next set of appointments don't until end of June.  Insert grouchy face.
> 
> And I'm so off.  Wanting to eat and eat and eat and eat.
> 
> And Jayvyan - Nathan's son  ( I know I didn't decide on the spelling) is just five and has been now diagnosed with type I diabetes .  Whoever named two completely different diseases with one name should be shot - they are not the same - at all.  Of course, type II is awful.  But not the same.
> 
> Okay - enough venting......



Hi Lisa, 
Sorry about the 5year old. That sucks.  Sorry about all your testing and stuff. I hope is ends soon. Missed you on the thread. Nice to see you back!! 
And incase you were wondering, DH and I had a blow out again today. I guess the issue is, he does not think he gets ********* enough. UGG MEN!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa is back!!!!  How we have all missed thee.  

Meg - I am so sorry that Ryan is being a total jerk.  Sounds like he has a lot on his plate and doesn't realize that he can ask for help.  Sending hugs your way.

Jo - hang in there.  Things with your hubby will get better.

E - your trip sounds amazing.  I have to admit though that the bit about your room being inaccessible for a period of time has me a bit concerned.  The architect in mee is freaking out about egress issues and building codes.  Had you decided to stay in your room, would you have been able to get out?  I know I am wierd, but I also have issues with stores that only unlock one side of the double doors at the entrance.  In most cases the two doors are required to meet the building codes.  Ok vent over - enjoy San Diego!

Nancy - how is the tracking going?  I am feeling a bit more in control this week.  Lost 1.4 pounds this week which is cool, but the feeling of control is even better.  My goal for the week is to maintain that feeling.

Off to prep my veggies for the week.


----------



## poppinspal

Ok now that I'm settled at my computer, in bed and not on my iphone I will say a bit more.


I'm still not sure what happened. Sunday we were making plans to have dinner with my family this week(his idea) and he was telling me what to wear to a nice dinner he was taking me to friday(again his idea). Today he is breaking up with me and telling me he is so confused. Ummmm yeah join the club. He said he has too much stress in his life to be in a relationship. That we moved too fast. (This seems to be only in reference to moving too fast in the bedroom which was him not me. Which also leads to the question of if he's a virgin. Its confusing and this is probably TMI.) In the end I said if he'd really wanted to be with me we'd have worked past all this but I'd rather he break up with me now then to invest in a relationship he didn't want. That it's too bad we had discussed the fact that we'd some day have our first fight and we both knew it was part of a relationship but it turns out the first fight is what did us in. He says he's confused. I'm returning some sweatshirts to him tomorrow night and he said we can talk in person then. I'm not sure what more he wants to say because he ended it, I feel like there's nothing more to say between us. He kept talking like we'd see each other again and that he didn't want to do this. I don't know. My friends all think that something is not right, they think he's not telling me something and it's weird for someone's feelings to change in less then 24 hours. A few of my friends think maybe he acted rashly. I don't know. 


So I know I should be more upset. I did cry a bit right when I hung up with him. (Oh yes after he text messaged me our break up I called and told him if he wouldn't do it in person he at least had to talk to me.) I was in the parking lot of my kickboxing class and I just couldn't go in. I met my friend and had a drink instead. I vented out my feelings, she said the whole break up was weird but after like thirty minutes of talking about it we'd moved on to other topics and I was laughing and joking. I know it's odd that I don't get more emotional about break ups but especially one like this... I see that after his actions of the past few days that it is better to cut ties and move on. The fact that he text messaged me, that he left me hanging for over a day, that he hasn't been truthful with me about why it's ending... makes it easier to let go. I won't lie and say it doesn't hurt, he said he loved me, he was making plans for the future, till this weekend we had an amazing time together. So yeah it hurts but it's another life experience. I can now working on finding the person who is right for me to settle down with. I should also say after about a day of waiting to hear from him it was a relief to have things done. I mean I didn't want it to end but it was almost harder being in that limbo where we were still together but he was ignoring me. 

My mom even says she doesn't understand it. But I wanted to share what my mom did say to me today as it is something that makes me feel really good. She and my father were away for their 30th Wedding Anniversary. (Awww) Just a quick long weekend away. Apparently they did some shopping while away and my mom said every store she went into she saw a million dresses that she wanted to get me. She says that I look so good now and am so beautiful. She actually could not stop talking tonight about how good I look and how I am so much more confident now then when I had let myself gain the weight. And to some it might seem as if she was saying I looked bad before but she's not. Lets be honest we all look our best at a certain weight and I'm just finally reaching it. I have to admit I used to think I was pretty plain and average. Lately I'm feeling like I'm a little bit more than either of those things.


----------



## poppinspal

Lisa- I was not going to lump this in with all the relationship drama. I am considering this day a good day because you are back and I really do mean it when I say your posts always brighten up my day. Either with the laughs you give me or the way you can always look at the positive. I'm so glad you posted today. I'm sending tons of hugs your way.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Busy day here!  Digging gardens, buying plants, cutting down trees and shrubs for no apparent reason....  Seriously.  On somewhat of a whim, Stephen and I decided to rip out the shubbery in front of our house.  I think I've completely lost my mind! 

Lots to comment on.*

*Erika* - LOVE the TR.  But ?? No Indiana Jones?  No California Screamin'?   Hope you have a fab time in San Diego!

*Liz! Lisa!*  YAY! You're here!!!

* Paula* - congrats on your loss!  Tracking has been <meh>.  I mentally tracked today, but didn't yet put it down on paper.  I suppose I should do that before I go to bed.

*Jo* - I swear.  All men think that they are getting the short stick.  Seriously.  My God.  

*Meg* - speaking of sticks, I'd like to beat that guy with one.  Who breaks up with a Goddess via text message?  I do agree that something seems off.  I hope that when you see him you can get a straight answer.



lisaviolet said:


> So my jug - how did I get it to the lab?    I SHOVED the sucker into my small pink and purple girly basket on my bike and pedaled across town.    In you go big jug.



 OMG Lisa.  That is hilarious.  Mighty precious cargo in that basket  

Oh - and congrats on being promoted to the next phase of testing.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Meg,  something definitely doesn't seem right with this guy.  I hope you get the answers you are looking for.  I am thinking that the illness in his family is too much to deal with and the relationship sent him over the edge.  Hugs...


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> KAT!!!
> 
> Can I just say this was the funniest part of catching up.
> 
> I laughed and laughed and laughed.  You are truly gifted with your words.
> 
> Standard Jambo is much better - guaranteed pool view and a lovely one.
> 
> It's like the planners that did BWV and BCV retired.  There are so many "off" parts to new DVCs.
> 
> I do LOVE the water play area at Kidani though.  The water guns and such.  I haven't stayed there yet though.  Just at Jambo a couple of times.


\

Thanks!!

That line is totally from a movie, though, I can't take credit for it.   The movie is called Big Trouble and if you haven't seen it, you should.   It's hilarious.   Anyhow, the line is when two guys get off the plane and are leaving the Miami airport and go, "So, this is Miami, eh?  They can keep it." 

SO glad you're back.  



I have been totally in the weeds lately, the WDW trip and then the weekend in Savannah has wiped me out. 



Sorry I haven't commented on anything else, but wanted to say Meg, .   I have so been there with this kind of situation.   Please please please vent here as much as you need.   Nothing is ever TMI, we are your friends and are here to listen.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Sorry about the 5year old. That sucks.  Sorry about all your testing and stuff. I hope is ends soon. Missed you on the thread. Nice to see you back!!
> And incase you were wondering, DH and I had a blow out again today. I guess the issue is, he does not think he gets ********* enough. UGG MEN!



You know my head hurts trying to count out/word out the bleeped.  

No worries about the testing Jo.  No reason to be sorry.  I'm fine with it all.  It's just the gosh darn  humans.  

Today one says to me that the other has been trying to get ahold of me to tell me that I cleared the retest. Only after I say Wait does this mean it came back okay?  

I was so on it.

I said, "what?"

And she repeated.

And I said, "what?" 

And she repeated.  (we both knew NO MESSAGES and they know they can leave them).

So I bite my tongue not to say I'm sorry -  how - telepathically?   

 But I say, "I'm sorry - with no messages on either phone - I'm confused - what does trying to get ahold of me MEAN?

I will be the ***** of the donors and I don't care.  They are SO frustrating.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> E - your trip sounds amazing.  I have to admit though that the bit about your room being inaccessible for a period of time has me a bit concerned.  The architect in mee is freaking out about egress issues and building codes.  Had you decided to stay in your room, would you have been able to get out?  I know I am wierd, but I also have issues with stores that only unlock one side of the double doors at the entrance.  In most cases the two doors are required to meet the building codes.  Ok vent over - enjoy San Diego!
> 
> .



I loved this Paula.  



poppinspal said:


> Ok now that I'm settled at my computer, in bed and not on my iphone I will say a bit more.
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure what happened. Sunday we were making plans to have dinner with my family this week(his idea) and he was telling me what to wear to a nice dinner he was taking me to friday(again his idea). Today he is breaking up with me and telling me he is so confused. Ummmm yeah join the club. He said he has too much stress in his life to be in a relationship. That we moved too fast. (This seems to be only in reference to moving too fast in the bedroom which was him not me. Which also leads to the question of if he's a virgin. Its confusing and this is probably TMI.) In the end I said if he'd really wanted to be with me we'd have worked past all this but I'd rather he break up with me now then to invest in a relationship he didn't want. That it's too bad we had discussed the fact that we'd some day have our first fight and we both knew it was part of a relationship but it turns out the first fight is what did us in. He says he's confused. I'm returning some sweatshirts to him tomorrow night and he said we can talk in person then. I'm not sure what more he wants to say because he ended it, I feel like there's nothing more to say between us. He kept talking like we'd see each other again and that he didn't want to do this. I don't know. My friends all think that something is not right, they think he's not telling me something and it's weird for someone's feelings to change in less then 24 hours. A few of my friends think maybe he acted rashly. I don't know.
> 
> 
> So I know I should be more upset. I did cry a bit right when I hung up with him. (Oh yes after he text messaged me our break up I called and told him if he wouldn't do it in person he at least had to talk to me.) I was in the parking lot of my kickboxing class and I just couldn't go in. I met my friend and had a drink instead. I vented out my feelings, she said the whole break up was weird but after like thirty minutes of talking about it we'd moved on to other topics and I was laughing and joking. I know it's odd that I don't get more emotional about break ups but especially one like this... I see that after his actions of the past few days that it is better to cut ties and move on. The fact that he text messaged me, that he left me hanging for over a day, that he hasn't been truthful with me about why it's ending... makes it easier to let go. I won't lie and say it doesn't hurt, he said he loved me, he was making plans for the future, till this weekend we had an amazing time together. So yeah it hurts but it's another life experience. I can now working on finding the person who is right for me to settle down with. I should also say after about a day of waiting to hear from him it was a relief to have things done. I mean I didn't want it to end but it was almost harder being in that limbo where we were still together but he was ignoring me.
> 
> My mom even says she doesn't understand it. But I wanted to share what my mom did say to me today as it is something that makes me feel really good. She and my father were away for their 30th Wedding Anniversary. (Awww) Just a quick long weekend away. Apparently they did some shopping while away and my mom said every store she went into she saw a million dresses that she wanted to get me. She says that I look so good now and am so beautiful. She actually could not stop talking tonight about how good I look and how I am so much more confident now then when I had let myself gain the weight. And to some it might seem as if she was saying I looked bad before but she's not. Lets be honest we all look our best at a certain weight and I'm just finally reaching it. I have to admit I used to think I was pretty plain and average. Lately I'm feeling like I'm a little bit more than either of those things.



I bit my tongue HARD earlier because I didn't want to soapbox on your pain one bit but since you're saying you're doing "okay" well.....

Let us BOTH revisit this line:

*When people show you who they are - believe them.*   (I too have to remember) (Maya Angelou)

And it doesn't make Ryan a devil.  It's not just his confusion for me that is the huge red flag - it's his way of dealing with conflict.  I find it abusive to leave another standing alone - holding the entire bag so to speak.  It's cruel.  None of us is perfect but it's awful to leave someone standing there alone.  

Okay, shutting up now.  Wait one more.  I've learned this in my old age - - and it didn't come easy to me at all - I have to repeat Maya Angelou over and over - when it comes to men - words mean nada no matter how lovely they are - No I don'[t mean they are not lovely it's  just that they have to be balanced by action - ACTIONS ARE EVERYTHING!!!!!! Actions show love.  

YOu know I've gone on and on and really all you need is to be listened to Megan.  It's what I would want - sighing - a tad hypocritical of me.  Winking.  

Love to you....hope today is better.  

 to you.  




poppinspal said:


> Lisa- I was not going to lump this in with all the relationship drama. I am considering this day a good day because you are back and I really do mean it when I say your posts always brighten up my day. Either with the laughs you give me or the way you can always look at the positive. I'm so glad you posted today. I'm sending tons of hugs your way.



So sweet.  Thank you.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Busy day here!  Digging gardens, buying plants, cutting down trees and shrubs for no apparent reason....  Seriously.  On somewhat of a whim, Stephen and I decided to rip out the shubbery in front of our house.   Holy crap  It must have felt good, eh?  All that ripping.  I weeded our garden the other day - took me hours.   I think I've completely lost my mind!
> 
> Lots to comment on.*
> 
> *Erika* - LOVE the TR.  But ?? No Indiana Jones?  No California Screamin'?   Hope you have a fab time in San Diego!
> 
> *Liz! Lisa!*  YAY! You're here!!!
> 
> * Paula* - congrats on your loss!  Tracking has been <meh>.  I mentally tracked today, but didn't yet put it down on paper.  I suppose I should do that before I go to bed.  *Crap.  IPaula forgot.  Congrats. Control even better.  Yeah.    *
> 
> *Jo* - I swear.  All men think that they are getting the short stick.  Seriously.  My God.
> 
> *Meg* - speaking of sticks, I'd like to beat that guy with one.  Who breaks up with a Goddess via text message?  I do agree that something seems off.  I hope that when you see him you can get a straight answer.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Lisa.  That is hilarious.  Mighty precious cargo in that basket
> 
> Oh - and congrats on being promoted to the next phase of testing.



Funny, eh?  The whole twenty minute ride was hysterical to me.  

Kelly - you are still so close to goal and that is exciting.  

Was watching Suns and Lakers.  So pumped.  Started so well........


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, sorry about all the testing problems.   I couldn't agree more on the gosh darn humans.   I tried to clear up an insurance issue with a doc office today and geebus freaking....  Too tired to type out the whole thing right now but let's just say the utter slacka$$ery and overall stupidity practically rendered me speechless.  

Okay bed.  I had to re-type that sentence above like three times.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> \  I am feeling a bit more in control this week.  Lost 1.4 pounds this week which is cool, but the feeling of control is even better.  My goal for the week is to maintain that feeling.
> 
> Off to prep my veggies for the week.



YAY PAULA!!! 

Meg, You sound great about this. I agree with everyone, somthing is not right. But as you said, better off finding out now

Lisa, Kat, Meg, Ummmm CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS, need I say more!!

Nancy, OMG with DH, I just don't get it. Hello, he just worked nights 4 in a row, I asked him if he wanted me to back of the kids in the van, drive to his police department and meet him behind the building, so he would get what he want. He did not answer me!!!!

 Liz, Ronda, EE, E, Have a Great Tuesday!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> \
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> That line is totally from a movie, though, I can't take credit for it.   The movie is called Big Trouble and if you haven't seen it, you should.   It's hilarious.   Anyhow, the line is when two guys get off the plane and are leaving the Miami airport and go, "So, this is Miami, eh?  They can keep it."
> 
> SO glad you're back.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been totally in the weeds lately, the WDW trip and then the weekend in Savannah has wiped me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't commented on anything else, but wanted to say Meg, .   I have so been there with this kind of situation.   Please please please vent here as much as you need.   Nothing is ever TMI, we are your friends and are here to listen.



I haven't seen it Kat.  I know the title.  I should.  



HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, sorry about all the testing problems.   I couldn't agree more on the gosh darn humans.   I tried to clear up an insurance issue with a doc office today and geebus freaking....  Too tired to type out the whole thing right now but let's just say the utter slacka$$ery and overall stupidity practically rendered me speechless.
> 
> Okay bed.  I had to re-type that sentence above like three times.





____________________________________________________________________________________

Jo - I'm NBA all the way.  Although I did watch game six and seven of Montreal/Pittsburgh.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning Lisa!!!



2 mile run, FELT GREAT!!! 
This weekend, DH is home and I am going to try for 4-5 miles,
I have to get out of my 2 mile comfort zone.


Off to get ready for work. 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. I woke up at six this morning... didn't have to be up till seven today, I watched some of New Moon. Figured some vamps and wolves might make me smile. 

I woke up to a facebook message from one of his best friends saying he was really sorry to hear about Ryan and I and that he really enjoyed all the times we hung out. I'm not sure why but that made me a bit sad, maybe it's brings home the idea that in a breakup you don't just loose the person you were with. I don't know. I'm still doing pretty okay. We will see how I am after I see him tonight, I've decided to ask him the questions I have because at this point I have nothing left to loose. 

I'm starting to wonder if maybe I'm a stronger person then I realized. Or maybe I have finally realized that when its meant to be with a guy then it won't be ended as easily as this so there's no use being an emotional wreck. Either way I'm learning a lot about myself right now. 

Lisa- That quote says a lot and it is true. Leaving me hanging for so long, standing there wondering what was happening, that says a lot about who he is. At least now I know what things I want in a guy, I just have to find a guy whose actions match the promises. (That doesn't make as much sense as it does in my head.) 

As for your testing... it's amazing at times how people can make situations worse then they have to be. I suppose that's all part of human nature. Just so you know though, the image of you with your cargo on your bike still makes me smile. 

Jo- I'm rooting for anyone who is not the Philli or Montreal at this point. Those are two teams I never like. Makes watching the games easy because I'm less invested right... but wait till the next round, I'll be a cheering machine. 

To all you other ladies, thank you so much for your support. It means the world to me that you're all here to listen. I promise to stop posting about it soon. Thank you for being such great friends. 

Oh and Nancy, this line "Who breaks up with a Goddess via text message?" is what I'm going to remember today. It keeps making me smile. 

Off to get ready for the day! Have a good one everyone!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Funny, eh?  The whole twenty minute ride was hysterical to me.



*Lisa, I woke up laughing about this.  I don't know how you did it.  Seriously!  I would have been in giggle fits the whole way! 

can I just say how wonderful it is to see you again.  Please do quote Maya Angelou anytime.  Sage advice there.*





HockeyKat said:


> I tried to clear up an insurance issue with a doc office today and geebus freaking....  Too tired to type out the whole thing right now but let's just say the utter slacka$$ery and overall stupidity practically rendered me speechless.



 so, Kat.  How did you REALLY feel 

You know how I hate people.  Not *all* people, just "people". 

*Paula* - I need to thank you. I hadn't written my food down yesterday, and when you asked it gave me the nudge I needed to just get it done. Thanks. 

*Jo* - nice job on the run!  You certainly are up and out early in the a.m.! 

*Meg* - wow.  I love the way you can find the good things in this break up.  You are an amazing woman and when the right guy comes along you'll both know it!



It's off to the gym for me, then hopefully get some more planting done before the rains get here today.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am not very good with these things, 
my MP3 play is broken, I think, says tracks are missing, I pull it up on the computer and there are all these file from 1980? and I can not delete them.

So I was think I would get a cell phone with an MP3 play, I have sprint and I can not leave sprint. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a phone with an MP3??? that may be budget friendly?

Thanks

(still mad at DH, but having a good day, I think the run helped)!


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- I figure I could let myself get really upset hut what good would that do.  I've worked very hard to get myself in a good place with my health and life, I figure I should look at this as another step in that. When someone is right for me it won't end like this.

Jo- I'll look at what phones sprint has to offer during the kids nap today, I don't have enough time now but I'll see what advice I can offer.


----------



## adsrtw

Can't talk too long.  Just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> so, Kat.  How did you REALLY feel
> 
> You know how I hate people.  Not *all* people, just "people".



Seriously, I tempered my comments!!  

I got a letter in the mail saying my labwork claim was denied because I was not a member of xxx or yyy insurance companies, which is what I have on file.   Xxx insurance is at least last year's, but yyy dates from 2005 (mind you, the 2005 insurance is also the one they used to file the claim, I got the EOB today).  

So, I call UNC Hospital, where the labwork was done.  Here is a rough translation of the conversation, without proper quotes cuz I'm lazy.  Note the timestamps.  I was watching the clock as my work phone has a digital readout.  In between was total silence, no please hold, no nothing:

2:30:  Kat calls UNC, flunky answers phone with, account number?  Kat gives it.  
2:32:  Flunky - so what can I help you with.  Kat explains situation. 
2:35:  Kat gets impatient and says, are you still there?  
         Flunky says pissily, yes, still here.   Account Number?  
         Kat - I gave it to you already.
         Flunky -your account number didn't go through, it's invalid.  (ARGH!)   
         Kat - is there something else we can use?  Medical Records Number?  
         Flunky- okay, and takes it.   Then says, What can I help you with?  Kat repeats issue.  Flunky takes down new insurance number.
2:40 (or so):  Flunky - is this primary or secondary?  
         Kat - ONLY.  
         Flunky - oh.  What's the insurance number?   (ARGH!!)  Kat gives, Flunky says I will put in the request.   Kat has NO confidence that this was done.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am not very good with these things,
> my MP3 play is broken, I think, says tracks are missing, I pull it up on the computer and there are all these file from 1980? and I can not delete them.
> 
> So I was think I would get a cell phone with an MP3 play, I have sprint and I can not leave sprint.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a phone with an MP3??? that may be budget friendly?



Jo, are you able to get an "upgrade" from Sprint, or would you have to buy the phone cash?   Also, are you a Sam's (or BJs/Costco) member?

I have a Samsung Moment from Sprint.  It's an Android phone so does all of the internet stuff as well as mp3s.  I have found it pretty easy to use.   It was the "free" phone at Sam's but would have cost more at a Sprint store.  However, if you don't have the internet on your phone I am not sure how useful it would be to you.      

Sam's offered basically $100 off the phone in addition to Sprint's promotions.  I would imagine BJs or Costco would do something similar, so check them out if you are a member.   


Meg, I have more to say, but need to head to a meeting.  More later.  And don't ever ever ever worry about talking too much to us about anything, okay??


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Meg, but never mind, I did find one on sprint then I called DH and told him, but he suggested that we get a Ipod, this way we can get the speakers too and play music in the house. I thinks its a good idea, I just don't want to spend the $$

(but I think this is DH trying to apologize, so I don't want to be negative)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> 2:30:  Kat calls UNC, flunky answers phone with, account number?  Kat gives it.



* "flunky"   Don't you hate it when you get the one that was smacked repeatedly with the stupid stick?   Gads.  No wonder the insurance & healthcare industry is such a mess.   If you have to call back, I'd skip "flunky" entirely and insist on speaking to a manager.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just checking in from Nashville. One more leg and we are home. It has been a great vacation. And the kids are doing SO well with this long travel day!


----------



## adsrtw

Happy travels E!  Do I need to pop down to Nashville to pick up your souvenirs?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly, you have less than a stone to lose!



LIZ!! Good to see you! I do have less than a stone to lose 
Hope all is well with you! 



poppinspal said:


> Well he broke up with me.... Via text.



Meg  I agree with the Goddesses, something is off and you deserve SO much better.



lisaviolet said:


> On the bold - what the he!! did I miss?  Is this BIL pregant married one?



 No not the pregnant married one, she is already married to someone else! (Welcome to a day in the life of Kelly! )
This is my older brother who is getting married in July - love my SIL to be but man alive, planning a wedding has made her 




goofyfan-12 said:


> I am feeling a bit more in control this week.  Lost 1.4 pounds this week which is cool, but the feeling of control is even better.  My goal for the week is to maintain that feeling.



Awesome Paula! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *  Who breaks up with a Goddess via text message?  **
> *


*

Word. (right?!)



lisaviolet said:



When people show you who they are - believe them.   (I too have to remember) (Maya Angelou)
		
Click to expand...


Yes Lisa!



poppinspal said:



			I'm starting to wonder if maybe I'm a stronger person then I realized. Or maybe I have finally realized that when its meant to be with a guy then it won't be ended as easily as this so there's no use being an emotional wreck. Either way I'm learning a lot about myself right now.
		
Click to expand...


This. This is the reason why you deserve better - because you are a freakin' rock star 

Hope everyone is having a great day!
The weather here has been great, so I went for a walk earlier - got a good 30 minutes in after work *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 

Safe travel back home E!

Slow day at work, the clam before he summer storm, so all in all a good day.

Nancy hold on to  your hat..... I stayed in my points today, I even ate Weight Watcher food for lunch!!

Have a great night!!


----------



## poppinspal

What an age we live in. When you dump me and are still facebook friends with me do not comment to your aunt to say it's ok we broke, that there are more fish in the sea. I can see it and that's a little insulting when YOU broke up with ME.  

Also don't expect me to be nice after that comment and you asking me if we can reschedule when we are meeting up for me to give you your stuff back. I don't care if you ever get your Red Sox sweatshirt back now, I'm a nice girl but I'm not a push over. 


Sorry I had to get that out. I think people forget that facebook is a public thing and people can see it. I have told all my friends not to say anything on there about this break up. I also can't believe he had the nerve to ask me if we could meet up tomorrow instead. Like I want to extend this break up any longer. His friend also spent some time talking to me today. I feel better actually after having talked to him.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, so so glad you found out he was a jerk now rather then months from now. 

What did his friend say to you?


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - I got your back.  You always are there on Monday for me to keep me honest.  How is it going today?  

BTW - I think I am in for the VT bikeride.  Just need to clear one last hurdle at work and I am there.  The 22 mile ride looks good, but I warn you - I totally suck at hills.

Meg - hang in there.  I can't believe the friend reached out to you.  What did he say?


----------



## poppinspal

I can't thank you guys enough for listening to me. I am good during the day when I'm at work with my friends but laying in bed right now I just have too much time to think. It's hard. 

His friend started it off just by saying he was sorry to hear things didn't work out for Ryan and I, that he knows we'd only hung out a few times but he really liked me. We started talking a bit and he told me that Ryan has always wanted to have a girlfriend but has never really been ready to settle down. That he's also the type of guy who will always try to say the things he knows people want to hear. I thought that was interesting insight. His friend said he was straddling the line between being a good friend and giving me a little closure. He didn't want to say too much but he said I was a really nice girl and he felt like I should have some answers. He also said he thinks Ryan and I probably would have made great friends but we just want different things from a relationship. He also said that he really had hoped things would work out with Ryan and I because he thought I was a great girl. 

We did talk for a little after that about non-Ryan things. We just chit chatted about school, work and life stuff. He works at his family's bar a few nights a week so he had to head off to do that but when we were talking it was a good distraction. He has said he'd like to be friends with me. My friend Angela keeps telling me she doesn't trust him for some reason. As I said to her I'll worry when it's time to worry, I have enough on my plate right now as it is.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Word. (right?!)



*RIGHT! *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy hold on to  your hat..... I stayed in my points today, I even ate Weight Watcher food for lunch!!



*Awesome Jo!  I haven't done my final tally for the day, but I'm pretty sure I stayed where I wanted to be as well!

Watch out - this could be the start of something here *




goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - I got your back.  You always are there on Monday for me to keep me honest.  How is it going today?
> 
> *Thanks Paula!    Today was not too bad.  A little bit of a wonky schedule on Tuesdays, but I think I did ok.*
> 
> BTW - I think I am in for the VT bikeride.  Just need to clear one last hurdle at work and I am there.  The 22 mile ride looks good, but I warn you - I totally suck at hills.



*oooh!  Yes!  Ok.  Now I suppose I need to commit too! *


*Meg *- <sigh>


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> oooh!  Yes!  Ok.  Now I suppose I need to commit too!  *


*

um yeah....*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi Goddesses!  I am back home.  Tons to do, of course.  First I have to finish getting caught up with work and then I will get caught up here.

And of course I will post the last two days of my TR!

Meg--so sorry!  But OMG, what a great attitude you have.  This is why you are a Goddess!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, I kinda agree with your girlfriend.
I know that never not even once would any of DH's buddy's call me up after we broke up or had a fight.

I think this guy wants to date your, but again I agree that I would not fully trust him at this tmie!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Welcome Back to gloomy New England Erika!

Paula - yes.  I will make it happen. Not a question there!

Icky day here.  Kind of an Eeyore day  Not really raining much anymore, just gloomy, drizzly, cold. bleh.


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, I agree with your gf and Jo on this one.   He likely has an ulterior motive.  

Then again, what is the protocol on dating your ex's friend?  Is he cute?   

But seriously, I would just keep your eyes open.  

So sorry about all of this.   


I am on day 3 of detox.  Weighed and not really very happy about it.  The last month has definitely done some damage.


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies! Boy do I love working with kids, unconditional love and a huge distraction.

I know that you ladies and my friend are right, I should be careful. I'm sure with time I'll figure out if he is being a nice guy or if there's something more going on. Right now it's nice to have someone who I can chit chat with about meaningless stuff like the red sox and work. 

Erika- Welcome home. Glad the weather is so nice for your return. (although it does sound like this rain won't last, the weekend is supposed to be amazing) I have loved the TR!

Kat- the word detox just sounds scary. The past month is over, put it behind you and move forward. 

Thanks to all of you goddesses for being amazing friends and support!

Off to make some more costumes for my kids to wear. I'm making braids out of yarn. The life of a day care teacher.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

kat, what do you mean by detox? I am interested


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh!  I am just back on the path of healthy eating.  Fruits, veggies, lean proteins, portion control (1200 cals), yadda yadda yadda. 

When I say detox, I mean my body's response to the change.  I have found when I go from all-binge-all-the-time to a reasonable way of life, my body takes a few days to get used to it.   By Day 4 or 5 I feel great, but the first three aren't so good.    

Based on my habits and my attempts at moderation, I think my long term maintenance plan needs to be the 1200 cal thing M-F, and splurge on occasional weekends and vacations.    I actually don't usually feel hungry on 1200 cals and I sleep great and feel great (after the 1st week), it's just all the temptation and chips and dip and beer that are the problem!! 



So, now's as good a time as any to come clean and start over (again).   I have been totally off the wagon for almost a month now.   Weighed this AM and I am up about 8 lbs, to 193.4.

D and I have committed to 3 solid months of eating healthy and NO ALCOHOL.  I will be honest, and I don't think that we will make it more than about 2 weeks.   

I also decided that I am going to give this Galloway program a try.   There is a free seminar this Sat from 9-noon (given by Galloway himself), and then the program starts next Sat at 7AM.   The first time is free and then you join, so I figure that I will do the next two Sats and see what I think.   Try before you buy and all that.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG Kat--SO jealous that you are seeing Galloway himself!  He has made some suggestions and had some revelations in the last year that I am interested to hear about.  For example, he has one woman running intervals at 30 seconds walking/30 seconds running.  OMG, that would drive me nuts.  Not to mention that he always used to say that transitioning that often was too jarring for your body.  But now he seems to be a fan of it.  Like I said, interesting!

WOW--3 months without booze?  That is huge.  Great goal!  But don't beat yourself up if you don't make it either.  I routinely go for 3-4 weeks at a time when Jeff is traveling and I feel like it is good to get it all out of my system.  And of course there is the weight loss benefit, but honestly, that isn't as big as I would think.

Yes, it is a gross and disgusting return to New England.  Raining like heck and 50*.  Ugh.  And dragging the kids out of bed for school this morning was painful.  They normally get up at 7am, so it felt like 4 to them.  We bagged it and let them sleep till 9 and then drove them to school.

Add me to those getting back on plan.  Vacation was fine because we really don't indulge much (maybe one or two really big meals during the week) and we are so active that things usually balance themselves out.  But the week BEFORE vacation is what kills me.  I'm always like, "yeah, but in a couple of days I am going to be drinking like a fish and eating park and restaurant food....so who cares about these last 7 or 8 days?"  Have to get that out of my head.  And then before that I had the insomnia from hell week, so I ate nothing but carbs since my a$$ was dragging all the time and I just needed the quick energy.  So that means 3 weeks of being off for me.

Like Kelly, I have 12 pounds till goal.  Yes, it was down to 8 before.  SH*T!  I am so tired of gaining and losing the same 10-ish pounds.  I swear, I have lots 200 pounds if you add it all up.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

4 miles, 43 minutes.  Bah.  But I am tracking and within points so far.  Of course, I have 8 hours before I call it a night...


----------



## adsrtw

Hello from tball practice!  Long days at work.  Yucky.  Will check in later.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Please please please please HELP ME!!

I am in self destruct.
I want to do and finish the 1/2 so bad but I just keep eating sugar. 

Yesterday and Today I ran 2 miles, in about 30 mins. Slow I know, and I know if I start to loose again I will be faster. But right now, I don't know that I could do 13 miles, I started out today so good. Counting points, then I was busy with work and DH went to the store and got Chicken  I was  starving so at about 1 ish I eat like a pig. Fried Chicken Breast, with baked cheetos. Some cookie sticks then for dinner the other chicken breast with carrots and ranch, and more cookie sticks I don't even know what I snacked on in-between. 

Why am I doing this? 
Why can't I just walk away from sugar??

*cry*


----------



## HockeyKat

OH Jo, I couldn't understand more.  

I wish I had an answer for you, because if I did then I could learn to walk away too.   

All we can do is pick up and say tomorrow is another day.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> OH Jo, I couldn't understand more.
> 
> I wish I had an answer for you, because if I did then I could learn to walk away too.
> 
> All we can do is pick up and say tomorrow is another day.



Thanks Kat,
 I am just going to have to tell myself one day at a time, If I get do just this one day without junk I will be ok. (and so on)
Already packed lunch for work tomorrow, no "treats" Just one day at a time.

Right?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sorry you are struggling, Jo.  As Kat said, there isn't any magic anything that we can give you--we all struggle with this, too.  I just said it myself--I keep gaining and losing the same damn weight.  And I am SO happy when I take it off--why won't I let myself stay that way?

But listen, here's the thing...the eating and the Half don't have to go hand in hand.  You can train for and run the Half at your current size.  I realize that isn't your goal, but I am just saying that you don't have to focus on both at the same time.  The Half is in nine months.  You have SO much time.  So think about which you want to get under control first.  My guess is the running since you seem to be having an easier time sticking with that than WW.

Just get on your training plan and stick with it--slowly increasing your mileage.  And I am willing to bet that as your fitness level improves, you are naturally going to start eating better.  Once you get up into higher miles, you start realize that food is fuel for your body.  And once you start to see food as fuel, well, the rest starts to fall into place.

The other way to look at it is to just concentrate on your food plan for a while.  OMG, Liz lost 80 pounds on WW and she sat on the couch!  (Her words, not mine--she'll be the first one to tell you that.)  And then once she was in a great place with her food and weight, she started adding in exercise.

You don't have to do it all at once.  In fact, doing too much at once is a sure fire recipe for failure.

Hang in there!  And hang out here!  Do you have any books?  We can suggest some.


----------



## HockeyKat

I agree with Erika.  When I focused on training in Jan/Feb, the eating just fell in line.   

That is the reason I decided to try and join the Galloway group and train for a Nov half with my friend.   Just that focus, and goal, may help with the weight stuff too.  

Also, you can TOTALLY TOTALLY make the half.   I was 218 lbs when I started training, and not only hadn't exercised in like 6 mos (other than once a week hockey), had never really run before.   My first 3 mile time the 2nd week in Jan was like 50 min and I thought I was going to die, and I did the half with 14:30 min miles in March, at 193 lbs.  

Seriously, if you had asked me in Dec 2009 if I would have finished I would have told you he!! no.   If I can do it, you can too!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Off to make some more costumes for my kids to wear.



*Costumes? Does someone need costumes?*



HockeyKat said:


> D and I have committed to 3 solid months of eating healthy and NO ALCOHOL.  I will be honest, and I don't think that we will make it more than about 2 weeks.



*WOW Kat.  3 months?  Really, the first week is the hardest for me.  I really love a nice glass of wine when I'm making dinner   But not only do I save calories when I don't drink, but OMG the MONEY! *



3DisneyKids said:


> SH*T!  I am so tired of gaining and losing the same 10-ish pounds.  I swear, I have lots 200 pounds if you add it all up.



*WORD! *



3DisneyKids said:


> But listen, here's the thing...the eating and the Half don't have to go hand in hand.
> 
> ......
> 
> You don't have to do it all at once.  In fact, doing too much at once is a sure fire recipe for failure.



*Jo - Erika is exactly right.  Exactly!  Small, manageable lifestyle changes will make a huge difference in the long run.  OH!  And my little *treat* for the sugar fix is Hershey's dark chocolate kisses.  Just 2 or 3.  They are only about 20 calories each, so not bad and they seem to do the trick for me.



Today I ran my most comfortable 5.5 miles since the 1/2   My hamstring was a little tender by the end of the day, but overall feeling much better than I have in months.   I didn't track, however I know that each of my meals was right where I wanted it to be so I think I'm ok for the day.
*


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - maintain this week -   I'm acting like you have a notebook and are documenting.  And Lord knows why I keep choosing Wednesday night over Thursday morning.  

Jo - the book?  Didn't resonate at all?  No sarcasm.  Just curious.  

I have a few things to say about sugar (including the special yummy carbs that turn into sugar).  Most I'm sure you know .....

1) Sugar brings on more sugar cravings - hand's down.  Doesn't keep me from it though.  . 

 Ie.I rarely ever drink pop.  It's not my thing.  But if I do - I want another.  Sugar LOVES sugar.  

2) Overtired sometimes can make one crave sugar.  Me - ALWAYS.  

3) Low immunity/sick/coming down with sickness can make one crave sugar.

4) I've heard stress depletes vitamin C - can make one crave a fast sugar hit.

5) Not having enough nutrients in the body/enough vitamins/minerals can make one crave sugar.  I know when I'm active about eating better I don't have as many sugar cravings.

Of them all - overtired makes me sugar nuts.  

And stop being so BLOODY hard on yourself Jo.  That's jumping off the page.  Look at what you've accomplished already.  

The hardest issue to balance: not being hard on yourself but being hard enough on yourself - if that makes any sense.    It's late.

Kelly ( if any of you watch Grey's don't tell her a thing she's about six/seven shows behind )- Kelly GA season finale tomorrow (well today) and parental discretion is advised.    Last week was fabulous.  After a very dull and boring start to the season it really picked up.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> more cookie sticks



   I would google but I'm far too lazy.    And I'm sure they are pretty self explanatory.  Just never heard of them.


----------



## lisaviolet

I had a horrifying conversation with my mother tonight.  INSERT BIG EFFIN' SIGH.

Nothing's wrong - just apparent that everything is kind of conversation.  You know I've done this with Jean's mother and it still shocks like a kick in the stomach.  It's like having a relationship with a new mother.   And I'm very loving and patient and present.  So I can't imagine where my father is at - read he is struggling with not reacting over and over.  

She got her cardiologist appointment - August.   (this is not because our health care is free - it's because we have a shortage of specialists at this moment in time)  Lord knows why her GP didn't hook her up while they were in Florida.  I guess the delay is because the aorta has to be replaced but it's not an *emergency* right now.  

Okay I could just a ramble......


----------



## lisaviolet

And by the way - my mother had unchecked HBP and high cholesterol for YEARS.  Why?  Because SHE didn't believe in meds.   

And her doctor didn't push her or educate her.  (No one likes meds).   And both were hardly caused by her lifestyle - probably genes in her case.  It's a joke in my family.  My mom was always active all over the place and ate  half decently - my father NEITHER.  And he had/has neither.  

Anyway, I'm SURE that although they don't know the ins and outs of why with this - that both were factors.  So please please don't leave either unchecked.


----------



## poppinspal

Good morning ladies! Quick post as I'm on my phone. The sun is out, I slept well last night, I have moved on. Life is good.

Jo- you've gotten some great advice but I wanted to just say I agree that the training and eating do not have to go together. I trained for my first race(8 miles) about 35 pounds heavier then I am now and I did not try to eat very healthy. You can do it! 

Lisa- Sending hugs your way as always. And I agree people should get checked. I was 17 and was diagnosed with extremely high cholesterol. I was active, it was a lot to do with genetics. Regulating my diet helped and it was good to be aware so I can keep an eye on it. I don't know where I was going with this but I'm hoping your mom can get her bp and cholesterol to healthy levels.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Good morning ladies! Quick post as I'm on my phone. The sun is out, I slept well last night, I have moved on. Life is good.
> 
> *Lovely Megan.  *
> 
> Jo- you've gotten some great advice but I wanted to just say I agree that the training and eating do not have to go together. I trained for my first race(8 miles) about 35 pounds heavier then I am now and I did not try to eat very healthy. You can do it!
> 
> *Jo, I was thinking about this this morning.  Erika mentioned how Liz lost her weight.  Food only for the first part.   I don't think you know how I lost mine.  ONLY concentrating on exercise. Eighty pounds came off because I worked through a lot of emotions and issues (hence mentioning the book you bought).  I just naturally ate more consciously from doing that.  Why am I struggling NOW?  Because for the past year I've been struggling with life in general.  I'm not in the same mindset. Trying NOT to deal with emotions.   I KNOW that once I work through some things it will happen again.
> 
> (Plus my age - hormones play much more of a part at this age.)
> 
> This is merely an example that there is not one way to lose weight.  *
> 
> Lisa- Sending hugs your way as always. And I agree people should get checked. I was 17 and was diagnosed with extremely high cholesterol. I was active, it was a lot to do with genetics. Regulating my diet helped and it was good to be aware so I can keep an eye on it. I don't know where I was going with this but I'm hoping your mom can get her bp and cholesterol to healthy levels.



Megan - I was rambling.  Her BP and Cholesterol are in check.  She gave in to meds at some point.  Both came after menopause for her.  

I was trying to say - poorly - that the years of her stubborness and both sitting high - well I'm sure that factored in to her Alzheimer's or mini strokes - whatever has happened to her (the first can't be truly diagnosed - just perceived).

I'm better this morning.  Sometimes a "bad" conversation with her takes me places.  Usually taking too much time knowing what is to come.  

Onward.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Stunningly gorgeous here today.  Simply picture perfect.  




lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - maintain this week -   I'm acting like you have a notebook and are documenting.
> 
> *well, maybe I am
> 
> ok. I'm not.  But I *could* be *
> 
> I have a few things to say about sugar (including the special yummy carbs that turn into sugar).



*Freakin' sugar.  We were discussing this very thing this morning at the gym whilst TM'ing.  One gal (who *thought* she was doing something positive) read the label of a Slimfast can - 38g of sugar.    It's hidden in almost everything. <sigh> 

Lisa  to your mom.  And dad.  And you.  

Hope everyone is having a fabulous day.  Speaking of sugar, I'm off to make people fat & unhealthy  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, first I want to comment on your mom. I totally understand. My dad just had to deal with all that because he did not go to the doc sooner and he smokes and drinks. (yes even after bypass and artery surgery he is still smoking)

I hope it all works out for your mom and dad.



Lisa, Kat, Nancy, E, Meg
Thanks you all so much for the support. I think I have been in a downward spiral with eating because of :

1. lack of sleep (can not get that baby out of my bed, my fault I know)
2. STRESS, Stress with DH, Stress about money, Stress about work
3. STRESS about my baby going to K, (yes I am having a really really really hard time with this)
4. lack of support from DH about my wanting to run the 1/2 (but I knew that when I started this)

I  don't really have a training plan, I just go run when I can, when DH is home and I can go alone, the other days I try to do the elliptical or walk with the kids or DVD. 

This Saturday I plan and running as far as I can (I hope for 5)!

Growing up and even now as an adult I never had "support", not a good friend to call, not a mom to call, when you just need to "let it all out" Also, I was looking at picture of myself as a child (showing Alexa, mommy at her age)
I was overweight then too, So there must be many many issues in my childhood that made me this way,  I just don't remember


Sorry for the longggggg post.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOU SUPPORT! 
I don't know if I will ever be able to thank you enough for what you Goddess do for me!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> And by the way - my mother had unchecked HBP and high cholesterol for YEARS.  Why?  Because SHE didn't believe in meds.
> 
> And her doctor didn't push her or educate her.  (No one likes meds).   And both were hardly caused by her lifestyle - probably genes in her case.  It's a joke in my family.  My mom was always active all over the place and ate  half decently - my father NEITHER.  And he had/has neither.
> 
> Anyway, I'm SURE that although they don't know the ins and outs of why with this - that both were factors.  So please please don't leave either unchecked.





lisaviolet said:


> I was trying to say - poorly - that the years of her stubborness and both sitting high - well I'm sure that factored in to her Alzheimer's or mini strokes - whatever has happened to her (the first can't be truly diagnosed - just perceived).



Lisa, I can 2nd this.  My aunt (mother's sister) is in the exact same place, and for the exact same reason.  Years of stubborness with taking her HBP and HC meds.  It's the strokes, in her case, little chance of Alzheimer's. 


Jo, I get some support from DH for the healthy lifestyle (off and on), but none for the running.  He thinks I am outright crazy, and even worries openly that I will wind up in some "running cult".

I also understand on the pouring your heart out to people thing. 


Oh, and for the record, I very rarely crave sugar.   My issues are pizza, beer, cheese, salt (chips!).   Munchies.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, first I want to comment on your mom. I totally understand. My dad just had to deal with all that because he did not go to the doc sooner and he smokes and drinks. (yes even after bypass and artery surgery he is still smoking)
> 
> I hope it all works out for your mom and dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa, Kat, Nancy, E, Meg
> Thanks you all so much for the support. I think I have been in a downward spiral with eating because of :
> 
> 1. lack of sleep (can not get that baby out of my bed, my fault I know)
> 2. STRESS, Stress with DH, Stress about money, Stress about work
> 3. STRESS about my baby going to K, (yes I am having a really really really hard time with this)
> 4. lack of support from DH about my wanting to run the 1/2 (but I knew that when I started this)
> 
> I  don't really have a training plan, I just go run when I can, when DH is home and I can go alone, the other days I try to do the elliptical or walk with the kids or DVD.
> 
> This Saturday I plan and running as far as I can (I hope for 5)!
> 
> Growing up and even now as an adult I never had "support", not a good friend to call, not a mom to call, when you just need to "let it all out" Also, I was looking at picture of myself as a child (showing Alexa, mommy at her age)
> I was overweight then too, So there must be many many issues in my childhood that made me this way,  I just don't remember
> 
> 
> Sorry for the longggggg post.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOU SUPPORT!
> I don't know if I will ever be able to thank you enough for what you Goddess do for me!



 to you Jo.  You've come so far - this too shall pass.  Please look after yourself.  It isn't selfish - it's the only way you can be there for your chidren and your husband.  



HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, I can 2nd this.  My aunt (mother's sister) is in the exact same place, and for the exact same reason.  Years of stubborness with taking her HBP and HC meds.  It's the strokes, in her case, little chance of Alzheimer's.
> 
> *So frustrating.  *
> 
> 
> Jo, I get some support from DH for the healthy lifestyle (off and on), but none for the running.  He thinks I am outright crazy, and even worries openly that I will wind up in some "running cult".
> 
> I also understand on the pouring your heart out to people thing.
> 
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I very rarely crave sugar.   My issues are pizza, beer, cheese, salt (chips!).   Munchies.



Mr. Kat!  I'm mad at Mr. Kat.  

I LOVE your cravings.  I have them too.  I'm an equal opportunity craver.  

____________________________________-

I've made a decision.  Big one.  And please know that it might be hard for you all to understand without being in these shoes.  I'm going away for Christmas.  On purpose.  Strictly on purpose.  

I've had five or so Christmases that have been "okay" because of my Mom's changes and I don't want ONE more.

Sounds awful and thinking about me. It is thinking about me.   Yes.  I'll tell you why.  When we looked after Mama for years - one Christmas Jean had a look on her face.  And I caught it and said, "what?".

And she said, "I can't remember.".  

What?

I can't remember what came before this.  I can't remember it.  I can't.  

And it has never left my head.  Ever. The look on her face.  To forget lovely Christmas memories - she still can't in many ways even though Mama has passed because it's so intense that the last ones cloud your thinking.   And I swore to myself that this disease was not going to rob the past joy.  And I'm going to make sure it doesn't.  It's not SO BAD that I can't still remember but it's getting there so I'm going away.  

I always have my family together at my place for a pre-Christmas movie afternoon the week before.  So that will be it.  

Anyway, I scored BW view.  I had it booked for the 19 to the 24th.  And through some miracle I was able to extend it the 26th last week.  And then at 7 months next week I'll add on a few more days.  

Oh boy - sighing.  I'm so off today.  I've got to get off here.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Stunningly gorgeous here today.  Simply picture perfect.
> 
> ]



Oh crap I forgot an inside quote.  Funny on the monitoring me.  FUNNY.  

Well hope the gorgeous day is great.  It's gorgeous here to 75 and straight sun and I'm off and  inside.  Silly me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> He thinks I am outright crazy, and even worries openly that I will wind up in some "running cult".



* That's the other thing Stephen calls us.  A "cult of women"  *



lisaviolet said:


> I've made a decision.  Big one.  And please know that it might be hard for you all to understand without being in these shoes.  I'm going away for Christmas.  On purpose.  Strictly on purpose.



*That is SO exciting Lisa.   Your family gatherings will each be special in their own way - but to wake up Christmas morning at WDW?  OMG that is going to be incredible.

So.  Are you going to be asking Santa for park tickets? *



lisaviolet said:


> It's gorgeous here to 75 and straight sun and I'm off and  inside.  Silly me.



*Silly me too. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, OMG OMG  OMG OMG, I AM SO SO SOOOOO Happy for you Christmas at WDW!!! Can I come!!! I think this is a GREAT IDEA!!!!

87 and sunny is in the forcast for SUNDAY for me!!!
Rain tonigh


----------



## HockeyKat

Mr Kat doesn't really get on my case for doing it, but he makes it clear he thinks I am nuts.   

Yay for Christmas in WDW!  You will be there on my bday, too.  


Is it Friday yet??


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I forgot to tell you the books I have
I have Marathoning for Mortals
and Women Food and God, 
Lisa, I have not read the book at all in the past month, I NEED to get on that.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - I think it is great that you are going to WDW for Christmas.  Gotta do what is right for you sometimes!

Megan - so sorry for your guy woes.

Jo - sorry for the sugar cravings.  Been there, done that.  I quit sugar cold turkey for 2 weeks and it made a world of difference.

Everybody else!  Hello and will be back later!  Gotta catch up a few other places.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Yikes!  Can't believe that this is the first time I have checked in all day!  I had a GREAT day, though.  9 miles total.  6 earlier in the day (and three of those were with the Cute One ) and then three more later tonight.  Felt so good!  And I am within my points.  2 days in a row.  Phew!
*



HockeyKat said:


> I agree with Erika.





AKASnowWhite said:


> *Erika is exactly right.  Exactly!  *


*

Ahem.  Tag Fairy.  Yeah, these need to be added.  Just sayin'  



AKASnowWhite said:



 That's the other thing Stephen calls us.  A "cult of women"  

Yeah, Jeff calls you all my "make believe friends."   

I am on the other end of the spectrum.  He encourages me to work out as much as possible.  Sometimes if feels like he is micro-managing it!  Like if it is a Saturday and I have a 5-miler planned, he'll be like, "I'm home today...you should make it 7 or 8..."  Or if I don't have much planned on a certain day, he will say, "Why don't you hit the gym?"  Too much pressure sometimes!



That is SO exciting Lisa.   Your family gatherings will each be special in their own way - but to wake up Christmas morning at WDW?  OMG that is going to be incredible.

So.  Are you going to be asking Santa for park tickets? 

Click to expand...


LISA!  So glad you will be at BWV for Christmas.  I understand your reasons.  That was POWERFUL what Jean said.  Good for you.  Go.  Take care of YOU.  And of course, we will miss each other again by DAYS.  Ugh!  This is infuriating!

And yes, I am aware that I owe two more days of the TR.  They are coming.  Really.

Coached the girls' game tonight and it was fun.  They played well!  Busy week-end coming up with both softball and soccer games, but that ends up being good for me.  I get extra workouts in while waiting and am not home to mindlessly snack!  And tennis tomorrow, Monday, and Wednesday for me!  I am playing well, so that is good.  It's a crap shoot, you know.  Some days I am decent, and other days I am downright awful.  I'm never truly good, though.    I am somewhat of a beginner to the sport.  4 years.  And in Maine, the season is only like 10 weeks long, so cumulative I haven't even been playing a year.

More to say and more folks to comment to, but work calls.  I'll be back.  
*


----------



## poppinspal

Kat- Sorry I didn't want to respond to your comment on my facebook status only because not all of my response I need to share with the world. Today was a beautiful day finally, I can feel summer in the air. I paid the $590 it's costing me for a flight and a hotel for 5 days in San Francisco with my best friend in August. (How is that all a flight cross country and hotel cost, that's a whole lot less then I expected!) AND.....I fit into a size 2 at American Eagle. (I know I'm clearly not a 2 in every brand but the fact that I am in one brand and a brand I couldn't wear at my heaviest is just amazing.) So that's a hugely long answer to why life is so good today. It's just the little things.

Hard to believe I got dumped on Monday, things are just feeling good right now. I am having one of those days where my confidence is getting a boost. Love that feeling.

Off to bed with me but I have comments galore tomorrow. Oh and... it's almost Friday!


----------



## adsrtw

I really want to see the sun.  Very cool about your trip Megan.  Not so cool about work E.


----------



## HockeyKat

Awesome Meg!  I love those days when everything seems right.   

80 and sunny here today.  First time we've seen the sun since before last weekend.   

I blew off hockey tonight, bad me, but I am just sick of Thurs night hockey.   This was the last session and I don't think I am signing up again.   I am planning on taking that $$ and putting it toward the Galloway club, assuming I get through this seminar on Sat and the first run the Sat after.   I am a bit afraid of going to this thing alone...

Instead, we went grocery shopping.  Now the house is totally stocked with healthy stuff.  


D and I are celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow (or should I say today?).  We decided to stay in and make a nice dinner at home.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI ALL HAPPY FRIDAY


9 miles, WOW E, Way to go

Meg, size 2, OMG thats great, Happy for you, 

Kat, Happy Anniversary
If I were in NC I would go with you to the seminar!!!!

EE, hope the sun comes out for you soon!

Have a great day all


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Anniversary Kat! 


*Meg* - size 2  Awesome for you!

*Erika* - good luck to all your teams this weekend!


I did track again yesterday.  Not perfect, but not horrendous either.

Ususally I do pretty well at work but yesterday I had an almost unavoidable issue.  I made carrot cakes. (yum).  And those get cream cheese frosting.  Well, I had made cream cheese frosting and it was in a container in the fridge, but not enough for what I needed.  There was a 2nd container that one of the other gals had made BUT no one had labelled it  (wicked pet peeve of mine.  anywho.) It *looked* like maybe it was cream cheese. Or maybe it was Vanilla Buttercream.  How to tell?  Sniff it.  Couldn't tell. Crap.  Now I have to TASTE it.  I took a teensy smidge.  Too small to really taste properly.  So I took a little bigger smidge.  Then I had to taste the cream cheese to compare. That's fine.  But did I really need a big spoonful? 

As soon as that sugar hit my taste buds, it was all over.  It was like giving an alcoholic a shot of tequilla.  OMG the cravings started.  I wasn't hungry - that wasn't the issue at all.  It was entirely the taste buds sending out S.O.S. messages to my brain to get 'em some more of that *good stuff* pronto.

I did track it though (as best I could estimate).

Today it's bike ride, work, trip to the feed store, 4H meeting.  Busy day.  Hope you all enjoy your Friday!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> As soon as that sugar hit my taste buds, it was all over.  It was like giving an alcoholic a shot of tequilla.  OMG the cravings started.  I wasn't hungry - that wasn't the issue at all.  It was entirely the taste buds sending out S.O.S. messages to my brain to get 'em some more of that *good stuff* pronto.
> 
> ![/COLOR]



I SO UNDERSTAND!!


----------



## adsrtw

No sun here and my keyboard is messing up.  Grr.

Kat - Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry EE, I heard the weather say your due for some bad storms today.


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks Jo!  It's going to get ugly today.  

Does anybody have experience with iron on transfers?  I'm curious to see if one brand is better than another.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OK, DVCers and those who speak DVC--help me with this one.

We are adding on more points.  As I mentioned in my TR this is Jeff's choice!  Unbelievable, I know.  But I am pouncing on the opportunity.  Because my brother works for ABC, we get his CM discount.  And usually you have to choose--either take the CM discount or take the current incentive offer that DVC is offering to anyone off the street (it is usually something like $8 off per point or something like that--differs per resort and per number of points you are purchasing).  When I bought 5 years ago, I decided to finally pull the trigger after a year of researching because they announced that they would stack the discounts--I got both the CM discount and the regular one.  

Well, right now they are doing it again.  Actually, my guide called me back in February to tell me--and I said no thanks at that time.  But now that Jeff is on board, it is a different story.  So I called my guide this morning and yes, they are still allowing me to stack discounts.  And it is a good deal.  I get the percentage off the top (just over 20%), plus the per point discount, plus all of 2009 points and all of 2010 points.  So it adds up and it will be a great "per point price" -- and even better if I rent out some of those extra points.  I also get a free 3 night cruise for adding on.  Right now we are booked on the 4-night podcast cruise in December, so I would likely cancel that and then would have all of THAT money to add to the pot, making this add-on even cheaper per point.

Have I lost you yet?  I know Kat is still with me.  And Lisa, too.

Anyhow, without factoring renting points and without factoring the free cruise, here is what I am looking at per point:

BLT = $84 per point
Grand Cali = $73 per point

Again, this will actually be less once I rent points and use cruise money, etc.  But this at least illustrates the current cash differences.  Obviously, GC is cheaper.  But as much as we LOVED it there, it is in California and we just aren't going to go there very often.  At best once every 3-4 years and maybe not even that much.  BLT, on the other hand, is my hands down first choice resort at World--where we go 2-3 times per year.  But it is more out of pocket.  Dues are about even at this point.

So here is where it gets more tricky--we NEVER use the home resort booking window advantage.  We just don't plan our trips out that far in advance.  3-4 months at most.  And often even closer in than that.  So truly, home resort shouldn't matter to us.  But for some reason, I am just not comfortable with GC being our home resort if we aren't going to be there...even though it shouldn't matter.

Hope you were able to follow this--thoughts???


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies! What a crazy day at work today, it was picture day! But yay for Friday! 

I should mention once again being a 2 is awesome but it's only one brand. But hey still awesome. 

Lisa- I think it'll be great for you to spend Christmas at Disney. You deserve a great holiday. I'm a bit jealous actually. 

Kat- Happy Anniversary! I'm so jealous you're still playing hockey, looks like summer hockey might not be happening for my group. Have I asked you about where in North Carolina you are? My brothers friend is marrying a girl who is from the area and we're going down for the wedding in late October. The wedding is in Denver, NC and the reception is at a place in Belmont, NC. Is that near you at all? 

Nancy- I totally know that feeling, like once you've had one taste of sugar you can't stop craving more. It's bad. Just reading about your craving is making me have sympathy cravings. 

EE- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get some sun this weekend!

E- Yeah DVC is confusing to me. I tried to look at the whole renting points thing for my family and it made my head spin. I'll just say wohooo for your husband wanting to add on more points.

It's a beautiful summer day here, unfortunately the pollen count is SUPER high and I'm struggling. But I'm seeing Robin Hood tonight, yay for a new Russell Crowe movie! And tomorrow is my first morning of bootcamp, I hope I can handle it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I will leave Lisa and Kat to answer  you. But YAY YAY on more points!!

Meg. HAPPY FRIDAY

EE, How ya doing down there,  I hope the storms are gone


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I answered via email.   



poppinspal said:


> Kat- Happy Anniversary! I'm so jealous you're still playing hockey, looks like summer hockey might not be happening for my group. Have I asked you about where in North Carolina you are? My brothers friend is marrying a girl who is from the area and we're going down for the wedding in late October. The wedding is in Denver, NC and the reception is at a place in Belmont, NC. Is that near you at all?



Thanks!! 

Belmont looks like it's near Charlotte.  Probably about 2, 2.5 hours from here?  I am in Raleigh-Durham.   My address is technically Durham, but I am about a mile from the line that would put me in Raleigh, about 5-10 min from the RDU airport.  It all sort of blends together anyhow, Raleigh, Durham, and Chapel Hill.  

We do hockey all year round here.   Summer is usually best for adult leagues since the kids are off and we get earlier, cheaper ice time!   

My women's league is super cheap anyhow, though, since we run it ourselves.   We basically rent the ice for an hour on Sunday afternoon and all of the scorekeeping, reffing, league organizational stuff is done by volunteers.   Our 10-game season is $100.   There are only 3 teams, so you play 2 of every three weeks, and you are always playing the same two teams, but it is SO much fun.   So much more about having fun and playing together rather than mean competitiveness, if that makes sense.


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika,

How exciting.  Most days I've been thinking and thinking "where is Erika buying her points?" and smiling and daydreaming and smiling.....

Yes, I am living through you.    Great joy your life is providing me! 

I LOVE IT!  In fact, I often dream of winning the lottery so I can come on here one day and say, "DVC POINTS FOR EVERYONE!!!!" 

Erika,  I hear the guides are pushing OKW extended contract to newbies and such - is that NOT an option for you?  If it is I would go for it.  Low maintenance - that's where I would go for not using home resort.  There shouldn't be a reason why they are marketing it to many and not offering to you.  If you like the idea - be forceful.  And I would be pleased to stay in the GV with you if you actually use the home resort booking one year.  (You know I understand not using - everyone else this was my first time using home resort advantage for myself in five years of ownership)

However, if you HAVE TO choose between those two.  Remember LIFE CHANGES and maybe one day perhaps you and I will be early bird booking people - maybe in our sixties.  Do it this way - IF one day life changes and you want to use your home resort - close you eyes - which one?  I assume BLT for you.  

SO EXCTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

I want my pros and cons list a la Kat Erika!


----------



## lisaviolet

*Thanks so much everyone for the lovely thoughts on Christmas!*

I'm so appreciative.  It was such a vulnerable post for me.  I honestly don't think I can do another Christmas at home for awhile and I obviously am feeling some guilt about that - although I know in my heart it's the best decision.  So thank you.  I felt physically sick posting that the other day.  Lord knows why I do this stuff.  

I'm listening to live BW feed RIGHT NOW.  I SO LOVE THE BW!  And Kat's new BW points! 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bwv10


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh Nancy - park tickets!!!!!!!  Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly ( no one tell her if you know) - just let's say hmmm didn't LOVE Grey's but more than that it almost did me in emotionally.  I was already struggling and it almost did me in.


----------



## lisaviolet

*Kat!  Happy - oh so happy - Anniversary!*


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Mr Kat doesn't really get on my case for doing it, but he makes it clear he thinks I am nuts.
> 
> ?



Whew.  I had a bone to pick with Mr. Kat  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I forgot to tell you the books I have
> I have Marathoning for Mortals
> and Women Food and God,
> Lisa, I have not read the book at all in the past month, I NEED to get on that.



Is it a hard read?  Like weird to you?  I finished it in the bookstore that week you were telling me about it.  I'm very curious to see if it seems "out there" to you.  



adsrtw said:


> Lisa - I think it is great that you are going to WDW for Christmas.  Gotta do what is right for you sometimes!
> 
> Megan - so sorry for your guy woes.
> 
> Jo - sorry for the sugar cravings.  Been there, done that.  I quit sugar cold turkey for 2 weeks and it made a world of difference.
> 
> Everybody else!  Hello and will be back later!  Gotta catch up a few other places.



Cold turkey.  Congrats to you Amiee.  I bet it made the world of difference.

I couldn't do it.  



poppinspal said:


> Kat- Sorry I didn't want to respond to your comment on my facebook status only because not all of my response I need to share with the world. Today was a beautiful day finally, I can feel summer in the air. I paid the $590 it's costing me for a flight and a hotel for 5 days in San Francisco with my best friend in August. (How is that all a flight cross country and hotel cost, that's a whole lot less then I expected!) AND.....I fit into a size 2 at American Eagle. (I know I'm clearly not a 2 in every brand but the fact that I am in one brand and a brand I couldn't wear at my heaviest is just amazing.) So that's a hugely long answer to why life is so good today. It's just the little things.
> 
> Hard to believe I got dumped on Monday, things are just feeling good right now. I am having one of those days where my confidence is getting a boost. Love that feeling.
> 
> Off to bed with me but I have comments galore tomorrow. Oh and... it's almost Friday!



What a wonderful post!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Happy
> ]




Well why do I always screw up your posts?  

Happy!   

I had more to say.  I vote yes you needed the spoonful.  



adsrtw said:


> Thanks Jo!  It's going to get ugly today.
> .



Did it pass Amiee?  

It's a holiday weekend here.  Victoria Day.  You know after those people you ran out of your country.  

Get this - we call it May two four weekend (24th).  Why?  BEER   ( a case for those non- beer people)


----------



## lisaviolet

The Friendship boat just pulled up on my BW live feed - I'm not watching but I just heard it.  The boat I prefer to call the Molasses boat.  

Last night I heard Illuminations from the TV room - but I didn't run to see - too busy being traumatized by Grey's.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hi guys!

I've been looking for a community like this for a long time. I've struggled with my weight all my life. Recently, I got into running and I ran a 5K! It was the most amazing moment of my life, crossing the finish line! But, the trainer at the gym that I was at encouraged me not to train for a 10K, but instead to work more on my weight loss. So, now instead of distance, I work for speed on running to provide more cardio. Anyway, long story short, I reached a really big goal this year, running that 5K without stopping. But now I'm back trying to get to the goal I've wanted all along - to be in the 150s. 
So, I'm here! And I've got a workout plan and by the time I go back to school in September I hope to be in better shape. 
Here's a bit about me:
My name is Stacey.
*Age:* 19 (20 in 10 days!)
*Height:* 5'8'
*Weight:* I keep a ticker in my signature, but currently in the 170s
*Personal Stats:*
Been with my lovely boyfriend for 3 years now.
Living in New York City, going to school at BU
*Favorite Park:* Epcot
*But I Love:* The animals at Animal Kingdom (secretly want to be a Vet  )
*Passions:* Music, Theater, Sketching, Dreams ( I know it is corny)
Important to know: Disney inspired me to reach my goals. It is my dream to work there one day to make others' dreams come true. And it is all thanks to my DBF Edward who took me there for the first time. Also important to know that I haven't worn a bathing suit in a VERY long time. I hope to change that this summer or next. 
*Weight loss plan and goals:* I'm following a Bridal Bootcamp plan - no I'm not getting married ANYTIME soon, just found it worked like a charm for my sister and so I'm following it as well. It is strength training four times a week and cardio twice a week, though I'm adding another day of cardio to one of the days of strength training. I've been pretty good about my diet, my weakness is chocolate, so I've limited myself to one chocolate something each week. So far, it has worked really well. I just started two weeks ago and I've lost 3 pounds! So, now I'm here to keep on going to lose the next 10 or 20!

Thanks guys! Hope to have so much fun talking to you!


----------



## adsrtw

Hello and welcome Stacey.

Storms are over for the most part.  Clipped part of the area but missed us.  Rain tonight and very humid and SUNNY tomorrow.


----------



## poppinspal

Too sleepy for a long post (allergy medicine is kicking in) but I wanted to say how much I enjoyed Robin Hood. (And only a little of that was to do with my love of Russell Crowe.) It's along the lines of a movie like Braveheart. Some action, some history and some romance. I always enjoy the movies Russell Crowe picks to be a part of. 


I'll be back tomorrow with a report on my first morning of bootcamp!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

welcome Stacy

Hi all, typing in the dark, just got home, had some wine. When to dinner with the wife's. (DH's friends Wives))

Why are women so judging?

I am in a bad place!
gotta get out of there,,,,


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Lisa - Good for you for going to WDW at Christmas, you will have a fabulous time 



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly ( no one tell her if you know) - just let's say hmmm didn't LOVE Grey's but more than that it almost did me in emotionally.  I was already struggling and it almost did me in.



 The last episode here was episode 17 of 24, so long to go before the season finale!



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hi guys!



Welcome Stacey! 

Kat - Happy Anniversary!

So the weather here today is glorious, so I decided to clean up in the house so I could have the rest of the day doing the garden.
Ive also got my bridesmaid shoes and I decided to wear them whilst hoovering so I could start to break them in - well, I caught a look at myself in the mirror and I looked like Freddie Mercury in the 'I want to break free' video  (minus the moustache of course!) 
Maybe wearing shorts, sun top and high heeled sandals isn't the best hoovering up outfit 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning from work!  It is sunny today!  I have a missing employee today and this is completely out of the norm.  Can't talk about it on FB because I have a chosen few in the mix.  I just hope she calls me.  Oversleeping and calling is better than no call at all.  Worried.

Update:  she called and is on her way.  She sounded very embarrassed.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Stacey!  Welcome!

We have lots of support to offer here.  And congrats on that 5k!  Way to go!  I know that is how I felt when I ran my first 5k.    And Jo on this thread just did her first last month.  So you are in the right place.

We have folks in your area, too.  Liz is in NJ, close to NYC and Meg is in Boston.  And I am north of Boston in Maine, though I guest lecture at BU every now and then.  It's been a while, come to think of it...

So, what are you doing for an eating plan?  And specific program like Weight Watchers?  In any case, glad to have you here!  Post often--the rest of us do!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, now on to everything else.

Thanks for the DVC thoughts.  And Lisa, yes, I have the same fantasty.  Winning the lottery and gifting all of my friends with DVC points!    And you know I always love the BWV feed!  And did you know that there is an SSR feed, too?  DTD view, so you can watch those boats.  Love it all.

Yesterday - 6 miles.  Word.  And at a better pace than the day before, so that is all good.  Today I have another 4 planned.  That is 9, 6, and 4 in consecutive days.  Have to make up for vacation, you know!  And I have had two good days of tracking and eating along with the good runs.

Nancy--the frosting!  Oh, I hear you on that one!

Kat--Happy Anniversary!  Said it on FB but wanted to say it here, too.  How was your dinner?

Liz--just say no to BACON!  Ha!  You have everyone craving it, you know.

Meg--awesome job on the new size!  And I know what you mean--I have ONE pair of jeans that is a size 4, but there is no way I am a true size 4!  I was there right after the Princess two months ago.  But then I decided to sabotage the hell out of myself and regain everything I lost to get me to the 4.  Idiot.  Back on it now.

Kelly--I have just under one stone to lose!    What's the plan?

Hey...do we need a challenge?  We just might.  Think about it.

Paula--REST this week-end.  OMG, you need to.  That'll get your workouts and eating back in line, I swear.

Me--long week-end of sports, which is fine.  Keeps me out of the house and away from the fridge.  And the weather here is gorgeous!


----------



## adsrtw

Did somebody say bacon?  Veggie bacon rocks too.

I'm doing a 4 miler today too.  I have the perfect course near the other university in town.  Can't run it all, but can do about a 1/2 mile at a time.

Ready for work to be over.


----------



## poppinspal

Stacy- welcome! Erika is right, I am from the Boston area but I also went to BU! I also worked at BU for five years and now do part time stuff for the women's hockey team during the winter and have men's season tickets. I consider BU as much my home as my actual house!  Youll definitely get great support from this group.


----------



## adsrtw

Totally enjoying the sun today.  I swear it has hidden for a week. Work is over and I am munching at my new favorite restaurant.  They have outside tables.  Roly poly - tons of good tasting healthy options.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Back from softball.  We won 14-7.  And I can say "we" since I am coaching this year, which the girls are thrilled about!  OMG, so nice.  I know the days is coming when they won't want anything to do with me, so it is nice that they want me involved now.  Cammie had a great play where she stole home, so that was fun to watch.

Kelly is sick--too early to tell if it is serious or not.  (She has a chronic condition and is in and out of the hospital a lot.)

Tomorrow--soccer, soccer, and more soccer.  All three kids.

So far, today is good with eating and with exercise, so I am hoping that will last.  Going to a party at one of my close friend's tonight, so...  An my mom just made me promise to start going to her pilates class with her.  I have never done pilates, believe it or not.  I favor high impact, high cardio, and boot camp type of classes.  But my mom says that this is an awesome class and I am always up for something new.  So next week I will add some pilates into the mix.  Look for my report on that.  

Ok, gotta get some weeding done in the yard.  It's not exercise, but at least I'm moving.


----------



## adsrtw

Congrats to the team and coach!

I'm trying to become a soccer mom E.  My kids just wont budge.  Baseball and football for Ryan and sub in cheerleading for Taylor (gasp!).


----------



## HockeyKat

EE, if you want sun/hot weather, you are welcome to come mow my lawn anytime!!  

E, hope Kel gets better soon.   I was prepared to hate Pilates and loved it, fwiw.  



Welcome, Stacey!!!


----------



## adsrtw

As long as you don't have those ugly huge wolf spiders, I will hop a plane and mow you lawn in exchange for sun anytime.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Soooo fing drunk!!!! SOOOOOO drunk!!
SOrry I hav enot read any posts>


----------



## adsrtw

Drunken posts, how I love thee!  <==that's for you Lisa!  Rock on Jo!  

Nancy!  Oh Nancy!  I think we need a post from you too!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes nacy where r u,
I hope I can get my a@@ in gear t join in you allo in the half next year

Thanks Amiee


----------



## adsrtw

You will get there Jo!  I had no races under my belt and you are already there.  

Just remember - Goddesses park tour and then throw down at Jellyrolls after the Half.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

ee, I am so at jellyrolls with you if you will have me if I have to run, walk or crawl or inch worm to the finish line.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Soooo fing drunk!!!! SOOOOOO drunk!!
> SOrry I hav enot read any posts>





adsrtw said:


> Drunken posts, how I love thee!  <==that's for you Lisa!  Rock on Jo!
> 
> Nancy!  Oh Nancy!  I think we need a post from you too!



What. What?  What the HECK people?!?!  Someone mentions the word DRUNK and suddenly it's Nancy-time? 




OMG yes.  I had a sh!t-ton of red wine tonight.  Feelin' just fine thankyouverymuch.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

3DisneyKids said:


> Stacey!  Welcome!
> 
> though I guest lecture at BU every now and then.  It's been a while, come to think of it...
> 
> So, what are you doing for an eating plan?  And specific program like Weight Watchers?  In any case, glad to have you here!  Post often--the rest of us do!



Yay BU! Let me know when you are in the area! In terms of eating, I'm just trying to eat light, no plan. I find that structure never works for me in terms of eating, quite the opposite of working out - I don't get anywhere without a plan. So, as chocolate is my weakness, I only have it once a week now. It allows me to not have dessert with every meal, or at least to train myself to only have it when it is WORTH it. It has been working REALLY well. The pounds speak for themselves 



poppinspal said:


> Stacy- welcome! Erika is right, I am from the Boston area but I also went to BU! I also worked at BU for five years and now do part time stuff for the women's hockey team during the winter and have men's season tickets. I consider BU as much my home as my actual house!  Youll definitely get great support from this group.



Yay! A fellow terrier!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Soooo fing drunk!!!! SOOOOOO drunk!!
> SOrry I hav enot read any posts>



I know I'm new, but this post made me laugh SO hard!!!! Oh my goodness!!  



Today was a really big deal for me. I went to my nephew's 1st birthday party and there were plain small cupcakes, large frosted cupcakes, and heavily frosted cake with sprinkles. Guess which one I chose??? The smaller one!!! I was so proud of myself! Of course, so proud that I spilled Coke all over my dress.... 

Oh well, it was a big deal anyway.  Then I came home and worked out and I felt great!!! I also realized that my hips will never shrink if my thighs don't, so I decided to not be a wimp and skip over them in my plan 

Hope everyone has a terrriffic Sunday!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> You will get there Jo!  I had no races under my belt and you are already there.
> 
> Just remember - Goddesses park tour and then throw down at Jellyrolls after the Half.



*um true.  But the oldsters totally schooled the youngsters in how to rock it Goddess style 

of course, some of us also had camera issues, but that's a story for another day *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Nancy, craking up. Mine was Resling a bottle and a half. 
I don't know what came over me, I NEVER drink. but Alexa's princeibal (spelled that wrong) call me todday and said the trip I was plainning for her class was off cuz of a waiver and I just opened a bottle. 
DH is rolling on the floor laughing at me. 

Lisa at this point I know you are laughing too. so much you r going to pee your pants/

I dont drink, but at this point F IT!!! right!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*OMG Jo  I'm with your hubby right now. 

Ok.  Not *with* your hubby  that sounded bad.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

no it did not sound bad. 
I get it.
TOO FUNNY


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm still lmao over "inch worming to the finish line".


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ok Nancy now I am going to pee my pants!!


----------



## adsrtw

I run to Sonic for a diet cherry limeade and I come back to all kinds of posts!

Just for the record, I was definitely schooled.  OMG I was sooo tired that night.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

a diet cherry limeade?  Must be a mid-west thing.  Heck we don't even have Sonic around these parts.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> I run to Sonic for a diet cherry limeade and I come back to all kinds of posts!
> 
> Just for the record, I was definitely schooled.  OMG I was sooo tired that night.



Amiee, OmgSonic, 
We are about 45 mins from a sonic
today Dh and I took the kids to Stake N shake for lunch, 
13.77 for all 4 of us. not a bad deal

Have I said how much I love resling!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

and yes, I would SO love to see Jo have a tag that says "inchworming to the finish line".  totally epic.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Stake N shake



* WHAT?   OMG what is that.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

geez.  went to google Steak and shake ('cause that's just how I roll) and ended up playing the little pac man game.  FAIL.  Must be the fact that I don't have a joystick


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

nancy, OMG laughing so hard cant stop... just call me inch worm!!!

Stake N shake is a burger place!! GOODD burgers!!'

Ummm,,,, I don't think I am running tomoorrow. I did 2 miles today and it was a hard one but I did it. 
6 months ago I could not run a mile.


----------



## adsrtw

OMG - Jo now has a nickname, or well, a phrase!  I love it.  Inch worming to the finish line.

Nancy - Diet Cherry Limeade - diet sprite, low sugar cherry syrup, and limes (roughly).  Sonic is America's drive in (car hops on rollerskates even, lol).  Very refreshing on a muggy night.  

Jo - Time for me to be serious.  I have no doubt that you can finish.  I barely finished and was ahead of the sweepers.  Yes, I thought I was going to get pulled from the race.  Had some really crazy swelling that the meds saw.  I have never felt safer or more scared at the same time.  I ran most of the way through the MK crying for so many reasons (I did not train to run at all).  Mainly because I was in the MK in my first Half and thinking I wasn't going to finish with our team.  I have complete faith in you.


----------



## adsrtw

Steak N Shake rocks!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

nancy here is the link
http://www.steaknshake.com/


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> OMG - Jo now has a nickname, or well, a phrase!  I love it.  Inch worming to the finish line.
> 
> Nancy - Diet Cherry Limeade - diet sprite, low sugar cherry syrup, and limes (roughly).  Sonic is America's drive in (car hops on rollerskates even, lol).  Very refreshing on a muggy night.
> 
> Jo - Time for me to be serious.  I have no doubt that you can finish.  I barely finished and was ahead of the sweepers.  Yes, I thought I was going to get pulled from the race.  Had some really crazy swelling that the meds saw.  I have never felt safer or more scared at the same time.  I ran most of the way through the MK crying for so many reasons (I did not train to run at all).  Mainly because I was in the MK in my first Half and thinking I wasn't going to finish with our team.  I have complete faith in you.



EE, 
THANK YOU, what you just said means more to me than you will ever know.
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

We have Steak N Shake AND Sonic.  NOT the midwest, either.  

Sonic has the best tots.  Mid 200s for calories for a medium, too.  

Jealous of the drunk posts.  Why couldn't we be doing this 2 weeks ago when I could have played too?


----------



## adsrtw

Anytime Jo!


----------



## adsrtw

I have to admit, I do love their tots Kat!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Kat, ummmm CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS!!!!

anyway, raleigh, how I love thee!!

I have never had sonic tot;s?


----------



## poppinspal

You ladies are seriously making me smile tonight.


I went to steak and shake once... I was in Ohio for the Frozen Four. (You know like the Final Four in college basketball only in hockey it's the Frozen Four.) We went the whole weekend we were in Ohio... at 3am... drunk. I will never forget it... well what I can remember of it.

We FINALLY got two Sonics up here and you can never get near them. The lines are so long they both have police details and they routinely have to close down the line to get in. Some day I WILL go. Every time I see an ad for one they're showing yet another thing I desperately want to try. 

Jo- I'm loving you right now, I'm glad you're having some drinks tonight. Just don't forget to put some water near your bed for the morning. Trust me, I'm an expert. 

Sigh I'm so jealous of all you girls drinking tonight. My plans with EVERYONE fell through tonight so I've spent my whole night working on things for the Art Show I have to put on at my school on Tuesday. What a pathetic Saturday night!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

You guys are all soo lucky! (Under the legal drinking age haha)

I've got a major job letting me know on Monday and I'm going crazy. But, I must admit, reading these posts is making it SO much easier! You guys are HYSTERICAL!!

Are a lot of you running the Princess Half-Marathon?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly--I have just under one stone to lose!    What's the plan?
> 
> Hey...do we need a challenge?  We just might.  Think about it.



Yes, I think we need a challenge! Im seriously slacking in losing this last 12lbs - no excuses over here, im just slacking off. So yes, a challenge would be great!



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly is sick--too early to tell if it is serious or not.  (She has a chronic condition and is in and out of the hospital a lot.)



Hope Kelly is feeling better soon 
I expected to hate my Pilates dvd but I really enjoyed it! (must start doing that dvd again)



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Soooo fing drunk!!!! SOOOOOO drunk!!
> SOrry I hav enot read any posts>



 Jo you have made my morning!



AKASnowWhite said:


> geez.  went to google Steak and shake ('cause that's just how I roll) and ended up playing the little pac man game.  FAIL.  Must be the fact that I don't have a joystick



OMG Nancy, you are my google twin! I did the exact same thing! 20 minutes playing pacman (badly) and by the time I finished I forgot what I was supposed to be googling 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> You guys are all soo lucky! (Under the legal drinking age haha)



You should move to the UK, the legal age is 18! (Although that is NOT always a good thing!)

Oh, I went to the cinema last week with the girls and we called into a bar for a quick drink on the way home - I got ID'd! Im nearly 29!! I almost hugged and kissed the guy who asked for ID but I restrained myself! 
That was the first time ive been asked for ID in about 10 years! Ive always been tall so I think they just assumed I was old enough 

Another lovely sunny day here, so I will be doing the garden again. Plus, my mum has my niece today (20 months old, shes hilarious!) so I'll spend the afternoon spraying her with the sprinkler! (She likes it, im not cruel! )

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies! I'm about to head out to do a little outlet shopping with my mom before we head to a family cookout. 

Erika- I agree with Kelly, we need a challenge! I am 4 pounds from my original goal and 9 from my new one but I've been slacking with taking it off. I need the motivation to come back! 

I hope Kelly starts feeling better soon. Sending lots of good thoughts her way.

Jo- Hope you feel ok when you wake up, your posts are still making me smile.

So I went to boot camp yesterday. It was hard but not in the way I'd been expecting. The cardio part was cake and the strength stuff was hard. I've been seriously slacking on my weight training lately. I will be going back as I think this is the little extra I need in my week. 

I woke up this morning and my calf muscles are both a little tight and so are my arms. But my arms could be a combination of that and the fact that I planted most of my garden yesterday. (Which I will subject you guys to pictures of when I have finished.) But its the good kind of sore so I'll take it.

Ok I'm off to shop, I do so love the J Crew outlet. Have a wonderful Sunday ladies!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Yes, I think we need a challenge! Im seriously slacking in losing this last 12lbs - no excuses over here, im just slacking off. So yes, a challenge would be great!
> 
> *Oh, I'm so in!  No excuses here either.  I've just been up and down the same 2 pounds since the first of the year.  They need to go away permanently, along with 5 of their friends! *
> 
> 
> Jo you have made my morning!
> 
> *I'm STILL laughing at the inchworm.*
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Nancy, you are my google twin! I did the exact same thing! 20 minutes playing pacman (badly) and by the time I finished I forgot what I was supposed to be googling



*It was fun!  But frustrating.  Using arrow keys instead of a joystick was HARD.  Oh, and had I mentioned that I'd been drinking? *


*Erika* - hope Kel is doing better 

*Meg*- have fun shopping!

*Stacey* - hi.  Welcome.  Ignore my drunkeness from last night  

*Jo* - how yah feeling today? 

Paula, EE, Kat, Lisa, Liz, Ronda...hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## HockeyKat

willonlyflytodisney said:


> You guys are all soo lucky! (Under the legal drinking age haha)
> 
> I've got a major job letting me know on Monday and I'm going crazy. But, I must admit, reading these posts is making it SO much easier! You guys are HYSTERICAL!!
> 
> Are a lot of you running the Princess Half-Marathon?



Hope the job works out!

7 of us ran (well, some walked/ran) the 2010 Princess.  We all met on this board, some of us in 2007 but more joined along the way, and all but one of us had met at least some of the others before.   

I think plans are starting to be hatched for the 2011 version!  


Jo, inchworm!!  


Kelly, did I mention I love your location?  I get "we all live in a yellow submarine" in my head sometimes.   Goofiness, love it.  


So, I went to the Galloway seminar yesterday morning.  Wow.  He is pretty amazing.  He really makes you feel like you could walk out of there and start training for a full (not that I am, yet!).   Lots of free good swag at the mini-expo, too.  

Still not sure I am going to join a running group that starts at 7AM on a Sat morning (6:30 in July/Aug), but I am going to give it a try this Sat.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI All, 
OMG, I don't feel good.

Off to clean up the mess in my kitchen from last night
still sad about the school trip
(Can't go to the jump place because the school does not want to sign the waiver.)

See you all later!! 
Inchworm!!

Oh by the way, not work out today, if I did I would get sick for sure
HA HA HA HA


----------



## adsrtw

I really should be working on my research project, but I am messing around with vacation planning instead.  Love this professor too.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm still lmao over "inch worming to the finish line".



OMG - Jo has lost it if she thinks inchworming across the finish line is a wish of hers.  Too flipping funny!

E - yes, I did get some rest this weekend.  After my awesome workout yesterday where I impressed Jesse withy weight lifting prowess (um, dude - you are the planner of all of this so why are you surprised that i can do bent over rows with 95 pounds on the bar?) I took off and spent the day at my patents' camp.  It was heaven!  Today was church followed Nya a quick shopping trip and a 18 mile bile ride.  Now I am about to plop my self on the porch and write my Team in Training fundraising letter.  All good things.  And yes, my eating was much better this weekend.  I brought food with me to camp since they didn't know I was coming and today has been really good.  Just need to kick the sugar addiction and life will be good.

Loved reading the posts from last night.

Stacey - welcome to the crew.  Don't be shy - jump in and post often. You won't be disappointed.

Jo - stop stressing about the 1/2.  I finished just ahead of the sweepers and never ran a race before.  Let's make a deal - for the next month just focus on your running and forget about the 1/2.  You can't even register for it until July so why worry now?  If you focus on the training, you will be able to do whatever race you want.  Deal?

Challenge?  Did someone say challenge?  I could so use something to kick me in the bummocks right now.

btw - NY has this new law that requires the larger restaurants to post the calorie counts of their offerings.  Did you know that a pretzel dog has 350 calories in it?  Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> omg - jo has lost it if she thinks inchworming across the finish line is a wish of hers.  Too flipping funny!
> 
> 
> Jo - stop stressing about the 1/2.  I finished just ahead of the sweepers and never ran a race before.  Let's make a deal - for the next month just focus on your running and forget about the 1/2.  You can't even register for it until july so why worry now?  If you focus on the training, you will be able to do whatever race you want.  Deal?
> 
> .



deal!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

I'm running from place to place but I had to stop and tell you guys about my most embarrassing moment ever (that wasn't)!!!

Here's what happened: 

Went to the gym - debated forever between eliptical vs. treadmill - decided to do strength training first and then decide. Normally I don't do strength training at the gym because it is too crowded, but today it was pretty empty (everyone home watching Lost I guess). Anyway, as I keep going, more and more people are coming in, and pretty soon I am surrounded by big buff men doing 5,000 push ups and I'm a little intimidated. Lucky for me, my workout is almost finished as I do my V-ups and then I'm done. For those who don't know what V-ups are, you lie on your back and literally lift both your upper and lower body up at the same time in an UP motion. Well, I guess that my body needed some kind of "release".... and I farted SOOO LOUD I figured the entire gym could hear me. I laid down COMPLETELY mortified!  I sat with my hands over my face for a good minute before getting up and pretend to stretch while scoping out the damage. 

BUT

As I looked around to see how many people were laughing at me, I noticed...


Everyone was wearing their headphones....

  THANK GOODNESS!!

Hope everyone had a GREAT weekend and that I gave you a good laugh!


----------



## poppinspal

Haven't read a thing since this morning. Just wanted to share that I've been home since 7 and been working on stuff for work all night. Tuesday night is my schools big art show, three months of kids art work parents haven seen that all has to go up on the walls in a day. I've been matting art, putting together a movie and matting pictures of the kids for days and days now. I can not wait to have a drink after the show Tuesday.

Night all, if I go MIA for a few days you'll know I'm lost in toddler art!


----------



## adsrtw

We went from 60's and rainy to 92 today.  Nothing like gradual!  

I'm taking the kids to Holiday World next Sunday and had to try on my bathing suit.  It doesn't fit.  Nope, it's too loose.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> OMG, I don't feel good.



*Perhaps a virus? 

 The older I get, the more I HATE hangovers.  btw.  Did you know that Erika can drink like a fish and never have a hangover?  Seriously.  If I didn't love her so much I'd have to hate her *




goofyfan-12 said:


> E - yes, I did get some rest this weekend.



*Sounds like a great way to spend the weekend Paula.   Did you decide definitely yes or no for the Vermont Ride?*




willonlyflytodisney said:


> Everyone was wearing their headphones....



* Thank God for headphones!*



adsrtw said:


> I'm taking the kids to Holiday World next Sunday and had to try on my bathing suit.  It doesn't fit.  Nope, it's too loose.



*Awesome EE!   That is not an issue I've been having lately.  I'm seriously lacking focus. bah.



My weekend basically sucked.  Yesterday I started with a 10:00 meeting before church, then another meeting immediately following.  Two 4H meetings back to back (one of which is quickly becoming my worst nightmare- nominating committe <grrr>) then back to church for a youth group meeting where the parents had to fill out the paperwork for the upcoming Missions trip this summer.  I literally had 9 hours straight.  Then another 30 minute helacious phone call with a disgruntled 4Her who is being asked to consider a different job than she applied for. I'm toast.

Heading out for a bike ride this morning, hoping to clear my head.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Moring ALL

Nancy, sorry for the yucky sunday, hope the bike ride helps

EE, YAY YAY YAY on the swimsuit!! We are going to be 90 today also, 
They say upper 80's to 90's all week, Yesterday was HOT.
What is Holiday World?

Meg, Have Fun with all that Art.



Stacy, Thanks for the laugh, and Thank GOODNESS for headphones.


Liz, Lisa, Kelly, Paula, Ronda, E, HAPPY MONDAY ALL. Have a great day

Has anyone seen the new Shrek?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OH By the way
Kat & Meg

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STANLEY CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

It's a theme park very close to here in Santa Claus, IN.  Each area is a different holiday and they have an awesome water park.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> It's a theme park very close to here in Santa Claus, IN.  Each area is a different holiday and they have an awesome water park.



How far is that from IL? We have 3 days vacation left for the fall


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Must. Catch. Up.

Is the DIS incredibly slow for everyone?  It is taking forever for a page to load.  I'll get caught up eventually--promise!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

3DisneyKids said:


> Is the DIS incredibly slow for everyone?  It is taking forever for a page to load.



Yes! Agreed! Thought it was just my computer!


----------



## adsrtw

Jo, I'm not sure what there schedule is for fall.  They are seasonal.  My best explanation of there location is Spencer County off of I-64. Four counties in from Illinois.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Dis slow from me too

Thanks EE, does not look like they are open when we can go. (Oct)
working for a hotel I can not take vacation July or Aug


----------



## HockeyKat

DIS slow for me too.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *um true.  But the oldsters totally schooled the youngsters in how to rock it Goddess style  *


*

WORD!  And you know, the beautiful part is that we are SO nice and supportive about it.  Not a bit competitive or anything like that...We're all just love and light around here.




willonlyflytodisney said:



			Are a lot of you running the Princess Half-Marathon?
		
Click to expand...


Been there, done that, and going back in 2011.  Team Goddess was Nine across the Line in March and we had the best time ever!



cantwaitvaca09 said:



			HI All, 
OMG, I don't feel good.

Click to expand...


Oh, really....what a shocker...hmmmm.  Did I mention that I don't get hungover?  Ever.  It's true.



AKASnowWhite said:



  Did you know that Erika can drink like a fish and never have a hangover?  Seriously.  If I didn't love her so much I'd have to hate her 

See?  Told you.





My weekend basically sucked.  

Click to expand...


Sorry Nancy!  And just think how much fun NEXT weekend is going to be!


I'm here!  And doing well--lots of running, totally on track, things are going in the right direction in that regard.  My parents closed on their new condo today, so I spend 2 hours today (and will do so every day this week) moving boxes down and upstairs all day long.  It will be good to have them re-settled.

Weekend was great, though busy.  All day softball on Saturday and all day Soccer on Sunday.  Got my runs in between games.  Super fun party Saturday night with all of my really good friends in town.  The food was incredible, but I tracked and stayed within my range, so all is good.

I am also totally caught up with work--amazing, I know eh?  See what happens when I take a few days off from the the thread?

So tonight I am finishing up editing my photos from the trip and should even be able to post the last 2 days of my TR!  Miracle!
*


----------



## adsrtw

Freezing in class.  Maybe a jalapeno pretzel dog would help?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Um, ewwwww.....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *WORD!  And you know, the beautiful part is that we are SO nice and supportive about it.  Not a bit competitive or anything like that...We're all just love and light around here.*
> 
> *I personally do not have a single competitve bone in my body. *
> 
> 
> *Been there, done that, and going back in 2011.  Team Goddess was Nine across the Line in March and we had the best time ever!*
> 
> *Ever.  Been there, done that, totally willing to do it again.*
> 
> 
> *The food was incredible, but I tracked and stayed within my range, so all is good.*



*nice job.  I'm operating at about 60-70% right now.  Exercise is good.  Did a 20 ish mile bike ride today and it was positively delightful.  I made reasonable food choices, but didn't track.  And I had a glass of wine. Just one, but it was generous.  Not the worst food day ever, but certainly could use improvement.* 



adsrtw said:


> Freezing in class.  Maybe a jalapeno pretzel dog would help?



* Oh yes.  When in doubt, have a pretzel dog.  It's the amazing cure-all! *


----------



## adsrtw

I'm thawing out from class.  Brr.  Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yikes...I can hardly see straight!  Been looking at photos too long!  But man, did we have a fun trip!  I know, I know...two days worth of TR still coming!


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies! Taking a break from editing my video for tomorrow's art show at school. (Yes, I do way more then I need to for this. It's a video with pictures and music. Yes, these kids are only 2-3 years old.) 

Any who! I went to my workout classes because I figured I needed some me time in all this craziness. My instructor does an hour of hip hop hustle then an hour of turbo kickboxing... I was the only one at both classes and I LOVED it. I forgot to weigh myself this morning but I'm starting to feel leaner again so I'm hoping that means the pounds are dropping again. 

If there is a 2011 goddess trip to do the Princess I will be to beg included! I really want to do this race and obviously would love to be a party of the goddess experience. Either way I'm definitely considering this one or the country music half in Nashville next spring. 

Oh and Erika... I don't get hung over either. I always joke it's the Irish side in me but the worst that happens is I wake up thirsty and tired. But that can happen after a long day at work. 

Hope all you ladies are having a good start to your week. Mine has been filled with more boy drama. (I"ll share later.) But at this time tomorrow my art show will be done and five months of work will wrapped up. I can't say it enough.... never forget to say thanks to the good teachers your children have. Even us day care teachers put in some long hours.

Ok that was wordy. Off to see how many Disney songs I can stick into this video!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all, 


NO EE, not the weekend yet. I wish.

Hope you all have a great day!

Can't sleep!


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies.

Jo- I was up till 2:30 am. I feel your pain. I just couldn't sleep.


Weighed myself today... I'm down 2 pounds. Hopefully I can keep that going!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Yay for the loss Meg!  If you could just send a bit of your mojo my way, I could use it. Totally stuck in a rut here!

Yesterday was Monday.  Where's Paula?  Hopefully not buried under some bureaucratic B.S.

It's going to be a hot one today.  90*s.  Nate has his conference track meet today, so I'll go cheer him on. *


----------



## adsrtw

Back pain today. YUCK.  Looks like I wont be running after work, instead I will be working on PT exercises.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Going for a run...yes, at 8am!  Yikes!  I may not be Kat, but even I hate running this early in the morning.  But it is going to hit 90* here today!  And that doesn't happen often in Maine and that means I am going to be dying by mid-day...while moving my parents!  Oy.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG.  Totally hit the wall--for real--at 8 miles.  Totally bonked.  First time ever.  The heat was too much.  80* and humid by the time I finished.  Hydrating and fueling now.  40 ozs. in and still guzzling.


----------



## HockeyKat

Weird, cold makes me hit the wall!  Hope you feel better.   

This is why the runs here for the Galloway club start so early.  We do 3.4.5.6.7.8.9 (or something to that effect) then the rest are all 10s.    A 10 mile for me is at least 2 hours and by 9AM here in August it's at least in the 80s.  If I decide to go for broke and train for a full, it would be 18s. 

They provide water stops and such too, I think.  


On week 2 of no alcohol.  I will admit that we broke on our anniversary (last Friday) and had a few glasses of red wine and probably went over calories.  We butchered up a whole filet mignon from Sam's into 2 thick steaks (and a bunch of smaller ones for the freezer), grilled and topped with lump crabmeat, served wth bleu cheese mashed and corn on the cob.   I also approximated the old-style mussell appetizer from Le Cellier, which is chowder style with bacon and shallots and cream.  Substituted ff half and half for the cream.    It was all really good, and I am glad we stayed in rather than going out.   He brought me 12 red roses, as well, which I am not usually a flower kind of girl but it was a nice surprise.   

However, other than that, no alcohol and been on track food wise.   This week starts back the exercise regime.  Gym bag packed and ready in car.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy & E right there with you today it to be 86o

Nancy, track meet in 90o yuck.

Way to go on the loss Meg, yes please send Nancy and I you mojo
No work out yesterday or today but I have a story for today....

So in the Mini Van at 6:15 Am to get the girls off to the sitter. 
Drop them off, have to take a detour to work due to construction. On this new way to work a pot hole jumped off the ground and ran right into my tire and flattened it. Can you believe it!, So had to call DH and wake him up (he just got home) for him to find me and change it. So he did and we find out I bent the rim too We just got these tires in February, but called the tire place and we have a warrantee so I will have a new tire in a few days. But I have to drive the girls around on the spear. 

So its been a long day already and I just got to work, I really really need and I cold Coke!! Cuz I am not drinking wine for a LONGGGGGGGG Time!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Weird, cold makes me hit the wall!  Hope you feel better.
> 
> This is why the runs here for the Galloway club start so early.  We do 3.4.5.6.7.8.9 (or something to that effect) then the rest are all 10s.    A 10 mile for me is at least 2 hours and by 9AM here in August it's at least in the 80s.  If I decide to go for broke and train for a full, it would be 18s.
> 
> They provide water stops and such too, I think.
> 
> 
> On week 2 of no alcohol.  I will admit that we broke on our anniversary (last Friday) and had a few glasses of red wine and probably went over calories.  We butchered up a whole filet mignon from Sam's into 2 thick steaks (and a bunch of smaller ones for the freezer), grilled and topped with lump crabmeat, served wth bleu cheese mashed and corn on the cob.   I also approximated the old-style mussell appetizer from Le Cellier, which is chowder style with bacon and shallots and cream.  Substituted ff half and half for the cream.    It was all really good, and I am glad we stayed in rather than going out.   He brought me 12 red roses, as well, which I am not usually a flower kind of girl but it was a nice surprise.
> 
> However, other than that, no alcohol and been on track food wise.   This week starts back the exercise regime.  Gym bag packed and ready in car.



Kat, your dinner sounded wonderful!!!
Great job on keeping off boose!!! I drank your share Saturday night!


----------



## adsrtw

Kat is a kick rear end cook.  I have stolen many ideas from her.  Yum!

Sorry for the wall E.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, Team.    I am just now feeling better.  Took nearly 3 hours to recover.  I should clarify--we hear the phrase "hitting the wall" a lot and it is mostly misused.  It doesn't mean I just got too tired to continue or uncomfortable with the temperature and needed to quit, or anything like that.  When you bonk--it is physical and REAL and scary.  As in, you get tunnel vision--your peripheral vision is black, you are lightheaded, dizzy, some people get blurred vision, etc.  It is almost always due to being underfueled (I was) and not properly hydrated (again, I was) which is why it is often associated with really long runs and/or high heat.  

Theoretically, you should never bonk--regardless of the temp--as long as you are fueling and drinking enough to keep up with the sweat and exertion (and, of course, are in shape for the distance you are attempting).  I didn't wear my fuel belt today, thinking that I would get out early enough that the temps wouldn't be a problem for me.  I also didn't bring any Gu or beans or ANYTHING.  So, it was totally my fault.  I was an idiot.  But I had never really bonked like this before, so I thought maybe I was immune to it.  You know, like hangovers....

Anyway, sitting quietly at my desk for now (still drinking water) and then I have to go back out into this heat and help my parents move.  Gross.  And have I mentioned that NONE of my sibs are showing up this week to help with the move??  I am beyond annoyed.  My dad, of course, can't do much with his mobility issues.  And while my mom is in great shape and all of that, she is still a 70 year old woman and can't do all of this on her own.  The movers are coming on Thursday and they will take all of the major furniture and that stuff, but there are still millions of boxes and other stuff to take care of.  And none of the other four kids have even OFFERED.  Grrr.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE--any word on the Tri in August?  Are you still going to do it?  What is the date?  Are you training?  Lisa and I need to know these things!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, sorry about your energy crash today. Hope you recover quick. Don't push yourself with the boxes. Sorry you don't have help. Sending Hugs


So Speeding + Pothole = $250.00 ish!
Tire is under warrantee, but rim is not, $180.00 plus install on that.
Lucky Me!!!!

OH But I am so eating good today! I did have a pop but other than that, Salad for lunch and a Jimmy Dean D-Lite for breakfast


----------



## adsrtw

I have nixed the Tri, my partner decided she wasn't doing it.  On the horizonm my company is trying to set up some benefit races for the fall (Komen is definite and others are pending).  They are progressive in length, except for Komen, ending with a half in October.  I don't know if I am in for the half, but definitely the 5 & 10K.  Still in the planning stage, so hopefully we can get these going.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Im here...  They can't take me down that easily.  Got homes from yhe gym last night and was wiped out!

I am dealing with some HR issues at work which sucks.  Tomorrow is showdown day and I have to lay down the law.

JC was underwhelming last night.  I was up .7 pounds but I had downed a big bottle of water about an hour before weigh in so I am not overly concerned.

Nancy - I am in for the ride in VT.  We can work out the details offline. 

Tomorrow is the kick off for my century ride training and I have to admit that I am both excited and scared which is probably a good thing at this point.

Meg - awesome on the loss

E - your description of bonk-ing sounds terrifying.  Glad you are alright now.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Watching the finale of the BL.  Love it!  I have a favorite...hoping for a winner!


----------



## HockeyKat

Me too E... I have been sort of spotty through the season, though, so no real fav here.


----------



## adsrtw

I don't have a favorite, but like a few.


----------



## HockeyKat

So, E, did your fav win?

264 lb loss.  Gee.bus.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nope.  I would have been happy with either of the other two.  But no denying his loss was incredible!  But those jeans!  Ugh.  Not a good look.  Too bad when he looked phenomenal otherwise!


----------



## goofyfan-12

I haven't watched a single episode but caught his reveal and OMG who dressed him?  Awful....  Too bad because what he accomplished is amazing.


----------



## HockeyKat

I agree on the jeans.  I thought that dress did nothing for Ashley, either.   She looked a lot better in the weigh-in clothes.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Good morning!

Time to wake up.  It is going to be hot and steamy here today - yuck!

Make it a good one everyone.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Soooo the urge to go back to Disney, even just for a long weekend in September is KILLING ME! I just got the 40% off discount for nights in September and put that together with Free Dining. Oh man! Can't handle it haha

Oh well. I've still got time to decide.

Have to do cardio today - I've been doing so much strength training that I'm gaining the muscle but not losing the fat. Hopefully no one will laugh at me at the gym since I fell asleep in the sun yesterday and have a lovely sunglasses tan 

Hope everyone's day is incredibly sunny!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh please, I always have raccoon face in the summer.  I live with my sunglasses on and am outside as much as possible.  Not actually suntanning, mind you, but just out.

Super steamy here again today.  Heading out for a much shorter run today!  Ha!  Learned my lesson yesterday.

For those who are new...we are at page 200 which means it is time to start a new volume of the thread.  Volume 9!  I think Nancy is starting it (which, of course, is my way of saying Hey Nancy--start the new thread!  ).  So keep your eyes open for that.

Ok, out into the heat I go.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all, did very well on points yesterday, no workout yet, 
Dh home tonight so I should be able to run / workout for the next 7 days.
Taking all your advise and just going one day at a time. 

Eating better, and work out when I can. Looking forward to a good run tomorrow!!!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm proud of my farmer's tan!  

My Ryan wears glasses and the boy isn't as pale as me.  He has the cutest raccoon eyes.  Such a sweetie!  Last day of school is tomorrow in our neck of the woods.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Three hot and sweaty miles done.  My fingers are swollen it is so hot and humid--the only other time that happened to me was at about mile 12 of the Princess.

Tonight, tennis!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So, it was totally my fault.  I was an idiot.  But I had never really bonked like this before, so I thought maybe I was immune to it.  You know, like hangovers....



*A tough lesson to learn for sure!  I assume you were also running alone?   So glad you are ok!*

*EE* - so cool that your company is setting up benefit races!  You should be able to tackle the 5K and 10K's with no problem 

*Paula* - YAY!  We're riding in Vermont!   YIKES!  We're riding in VERMONT   My bike is currently in for service and I miss it terribly (yeah.  It went in yesterday. I'm totally going to be suffering withdrawls by the time I get it back! )



goofyfan-12 said:


> I haven't watched a single episode but caught his reveal and OMG who dressed him?  Awful....  Too bad because what he accomplished is amazing.





HockeyKat said:


> I agree on the jeans.  I thought that dress did nothing for Ashley, either.   She looked a lot better in the weigh-in clothes.



* We were saying the exact same things here.  OMG the outfits were HIDEOUS.  Seriously?  Red and pink?  She looked like a childs Valentines card.   And a faux diamond skull belt buckle?  Really? *




3DisneyKids said:


> For those who are new...we are at page 200 which means it is time to start a new volume of the thread.  Volume 9!  I think Nancy is starting it (which, of course, is my way of saying Hey Nancy--start the new thread!  ).  So keep your eyes open for that.



*ohmygod the pressure. *



adsrtw said:


> Last day of school is tomorrow in our neck of the woods.



*Holy early!  June 18th for us.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Shoot me now.   My mother is turning into Bridezilla.  Someone is going to get hurt.  I swear.

For those of you who may not be aware, my sibilings and I are having a 50th Wedding Anniversary Party for my parents this coming Sunday.  Everyone has gotten just a tad out of control and quite frankly I've had enough.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wow, EE, you are out early!  Like Nancy, we are done in the third week of June.

And I so hear you Nancy on the Bridezilla comment.  We did the whole 50th thing for Jeff's parents a few years back.  And we foot the bill.  It started out as a surprise, but then she sort of hinted that if we were planning a surprise, she didn't want that.  So we told her thinking it would be easier since she could make sure the right people were invited and all of that.  Turned into a total nightmare.  We had already booked a nice place on the water (in AUGUST, no less.  Not cheap in Maine).  And we had planned the menu--with choices of chicken, beef, fish and all of that crap.  Formal, sit-down, four-course meal.  Plus live music.  But that wasn't good enough.

His mother wanted EVERYTHING.  Including a flipping wedding cake with singing "the bride cuts the cake" and all of that.  And a champagne toast. And a limo.  And the disposable cameras on the tables. And a videographer.  OMG, it went on and on.

When I think of what we paid for that.  Seriously, it was the cost of the wedding minus the church (which is the cheap part) and the dress.  We still had to have flowers and all of that at the party.   OMG, we would have one of the kids through college!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, sorry about the party drama, I got off easy, I had a baby (HA HA HA)
DH's parents had their 50th when I was going to have Alaina, so had the baby on a Wednesday, (don't laugh) went to the family runion on Saturay 
(they have it every year) we just had to bring a giant cake with their picture when they got married. I know DH wanted to do more but hey I just had a c-section.!!!!


Wow E, you did alot for their 50!

EE, We go to school until next week. 
When is the 10K maybe I can drive down and do it with you, (if its late in the year)

and I so agree with all of you on the Jeans and the Belt OMG. YUCK. 
I think the dress was too big for her or somthing.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

My sister said she's going to look for a Bridezilla tierra! 

really?  You had to do the whole "the bride cuts the cake" thing?  Ok.  You totally win.  My mother hasn't mentioned THAT. yet.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> My sister said she's going to look for a Bridezilla tierra!
> 
> really?  You had to do the whole "the bride cuts the cake" thing?  Ok.  You totally win.  My mother hasn't mentioned THAT. yet.



don't give her any ideas


----------



## adsrtw

I can send my mammoth tiara.  E- I don't like that our schools are still on the agrarian calendar.  Don't they know that I would like a fall break and several 3 day weekends with my kids ( to visit WDW).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

At the pool club!  WORD!


----------



## HockeyKat

At work.  What's the opposite of word?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Shoot me now.   My mother is turning into Bridezilla.  Someone is going to get hurt.  I swear.
> 
> For those of you who may not be aware, my sibilings and I are having a 50th Wedding Anniversary Party for my parents this coming Sunday.  Everyone has gotten just a tad out of control and quite frankly I've had enough.





Been there.  Done that.  Survived it.

Nancy, you either pay NOW or LATER.    You know ours was a surprise and the aftermath of who was invited (a la how many could fit in our facility) became like a teenage mess afterward.

One woman - who wasn't invited - she just happened to be dating my father's friend - told some of my mom's friends that didn't make the cut - one day on the golf course "I'm going to Bruce and Vi's 50th" - and of course didn't tell them - no OF COURSE DIDN"T MENTION - she was going as a call in date to my sister of someone really invited.  They were all devastated.  People don't grow up.  THis sh!t continues to death.  

And just let me say that I could have filled a friggin' stadium with my parents' friends.  The cut was UGLY - we could only afford so much - I think 60 or 70.  They are so social.  

Every day afterward - I had to explain why someone was invited over others to my mother (she was getting sh!t). I was actually on  the phone to one of my mother's friends explaining because my sister was in panic used a silly excuse that made no sense at all.   And admit our human errors.    It's not easy getting contact numbers either during a surprise.  We were all Hawaii five Oing it at my parents' house for months.  Once again Nancy - you either pay NOW or LATER.  

Okay - done.  

It will be a lovely day.    I promise.  If not a great memory nonetheless  - we STILL laugh years later.  Still.  

Okay have to catch up at some point.

Erika - things turned out okay with Kelly?  Yes?  

And DVC - it's KILLING ME ERIKA!

I'm in a GREAT PLACE with size, weight and exercise and food.  Yeah for that feeling.   I went back and read two books that I cherish from my past.  One - FIT or FAT.  And Hold it! You're Exercising Wrong (there is no wrong  -all exercise is great - it's just a catchy title explaining why some choices can be frustrating.  FIT or FAT I ADORE.  The first copy was written in the seventies I believe.  

THey are how I lost 80 pounds. And I have definitely turned away from them in the last year.   So it was comforting to go back.  

More later to everyone - I have to catch up.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> At work.  What's the opposite of word?



Suck.



xoxo!


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Drunken posts, how I love thee!  <==that's for you Lisa!  Rock on Jo!
> 
> Nancy!  Oh Nancy!  I think we need a post from you too!



 Amiee.



AKASnowWhite said:


> What. What?  What the HECK people?!?!  Someone mentions the word DRUNK and suddenly it's Nancy-time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG yes.  I had a sh!t-ton of red wine tonight.  Feelin' just fine thankyouverymuch.







AKASnowWhite said:


> geez.  went to google Steak and shake ('cause that's just how I roll) and ended up playing the little pac man game.  FAIL.  Must be the fact that I don't have a joystick



I LOVE pacman.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> nancy here is the link
> http://www.steaknshake.com/



The things you can do drunk.  Impressive.  



willonlyflytodisney said:


> You guys are all soo lucky! (Under the legal drinking age haha)
> 
> I've got a major job letting me know on Monday and I'm going crazy. But, I must admit, reading these posts is making it SO much easier! You guys are HYSTERICAL!!
> 
> Are a lot of you running the Princess Half-Marathon?



NOt here.  19 in most provinces.  18 in Quebec.  I've never understood 21 - seems weird to me that you're an adult but you're not.  

Hi - by the way!  Good to have you here.  



HockeyKat said:


> Hope the job works out!
> 
> 7 of us ran (well, some walked/ran) the 2010 Princess.  We all met on this board, some of us in 2007 but more joined along the way, and all but one of us had met at least some of the others before.
> 
> I think plans are starting to be hatched for the 2011 version!
> 
> 
> Jo, inchworm!!
> 
> 
> Kelly, did I mention I love your location?  I get "we all live in a yellow submarine" in my head sometimes.   Goofiness, love it.
> 
> 
> So, I went to the Galloway seminar yesterday morning.  Wow.  He is pretty amazing.  He really makes you feel like you could walk out of there and start training for a full (not that I am, yet!).   Lots of free good swag at the mini-expo, too.
> 
> Still not sure I am going to join a running group that starts at 7AM on a Sat morning (6:30 in July/Aug), but I am going to give it a try this Sat.



Good for you Kat.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> OMG - Jo has lost it if she thinks inchworming across the finish line is a wish of hers.  Too flipping funny!
> 
> E - yes, I did get some rest this weekend.  After my awesome workout yesterday where I impressed Jesse withy weight lifting prowess (um, dude - you are the planner of all of this so why are you surprised that i can do bent over rows with 95 pounds on the bar?) I took off and spent the day at my patents' camp.  It was heaven!  Today was church followed Nya a quick shopping trip and a 18 mile bile ride.  Now I am about to plop my self on the porch and write my Team in Training fundraising letter.  All good things.  And yes, my eating was much better this weekend.  I brought food with me to camp since they didn't know I was coming and today has been really good.  Just need to kick the sugar addiction and life will be good.
> 
> Loved reading the posts from last night.
> 
> Stacey - welcome to the crew.  Don't be shy - jump in and post often. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Jo - stop stressing about the 1/2.  I finished just ahead of the sweepers and never ran a race before.  Let's make a deal - for the next month just focus on your running and forget about the 1/2.  You can't even register for it until July so why worry now?  If you focus on the training, you will be able to do whatever race you want.  Deal?
> 
> Challenge?  Did someone say challenge?  I could so use something to kick me in the bummocks right now.
> 
> btw - NY has this new law that requires the larger restaurants to post the calorie counts of their offerings.  Did you know that a pretzel dog has 350 calories in it?  Things that make you go hmmmm.



I would DETEST postings of caloire counts.  I don't agree with it.  At all.  

Fantastic on the weights Paula.  



adsrtw said:


> We went from 60's and rainy to 92 today.  Nothing like gradual!
> 
> I'm taking the kids to Holiday World next Sunday and had to try on my bathing suit.  It doesn't fit.  Nope, it's too loose.



I know - we're on our umpteenth day of ninety/late eighties.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Yikes...I can hardly see straight!  Been looking at photos too long!  But man, did we have a fun trip!  I know, I know...two days worth of TR still coming!



PLEASE - I'm am dying for the TR and the pros and cons of VGV.  SIGHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And not the lovely sigh.  



poppinspal said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Jo- I was up till 2:30 am. I feel your pain. I just couldn't sleep.
> 
> 
> Weighed myself today... I'm down 2 pounds. Hopefully I can keep that going!



Yeah Megan.  



3DisneyKids said:


> EE--any word on the Tri in August?  Are you still going to do it?  What is the date?  Are you training?  Lisa and I need to know these things!



That's right!  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Im here...  They can't take me down that easily.  Got homes from yhe gym last night and was wiped out!
> 
> I am dealing with some HR issues at work which sucks.  Tomorrow is showdown day and I have to lay down the law.
> 
> JC was underwhelming last night.  I was up .7 pounds but I had downed a big bottle of water about an hour before weigh in so I am not overly concerned.
> 
> Nancy - I am in for the ride in VT.  We can work out the details offline.
> 
> Tomorrow is the kick off for my century ride training and I have to admit that I am both excited and scared which is probably a good thing at this point.
> 
> Meg - awesome on the loss
> 
> E - your description of bonk-ing sounds terrifying.  Glad you are alright now.



Yeah on a race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heaven, I'm in heaven.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> At work.  What's the opposite of word?



HI LAR IOUS, Kat!  Yes!  We SO need an opposite for WORD!  

Lisa, my lovely Lisa.  DVC.  I am in AG-O-NY I tell you.  I have no idea what to do.  I started a thread over on the DVC boards and am getting opinions there.  But I have to decide and go under contract by FRIDAY.  OMG!  Dying.

My gut was to spend a bit more and go with BLT seeing as that I know we will stay at World way more often than Land.  And I think I would have been comfortable with that plan had I not found out that the pool is sub-par.  Pools days, how I love thee!

And the practical side of me says that since I don't use the 11-month booking window, go with VGC.  Cheaper!  Points are points!

Going crazy.

After two blistering hot days (hit 94* degrees today!  That is HOT anywhere!), and now it is 60* out!  Craziness.  But the front came through and now it is positively lovely out there and tomorrow it will be 75*.  Perfect.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Suck.
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo!




  That works!!  Today especially.  


I found a walking partner for the week, anyhow... QA that is in from Pittsburgh and I took a nice "hike" through a park.   I thought they had a walking trail, due to the pedestrian walkway from my office park to the park across the street.   Well, not so much.  We went across the little crosswalk, just to wind up down a 1/2 mile access road with no sidewalk, into the narrowest set of paths I have ever seen.   Fail, sort of, although we walked for over an hour so I guess not.  

Tommorow after work we are doing the local rails to trails.  Flat, straight, happy.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E- can you send that front to me please?  It is grossly hot and humid out.  Ugh...

Hi Lisa - nice having you back!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Should be headed your way, Paula.  I think it is from Canadia (on purpose) and is pushing south.

Lisa will love this--Kel calls Canada Canadia...because surely Canadians come from Canadia!  She knows the correct way to say it now, but we all still say it Canadia because it was cute when she used to pronounce it that way at age 4.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy!  Wednesday nighter again.   Down 1.4.  I want to keep my word about checking in every week until goal.  But I'm still obsessed over scale.  NEVER GOING TO CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  More below.  

So I'm going WT H and weigh-in.  Next week - waist, then thighs and then hips (which I hate b/c I have none - think hips are beautiful and get very sad when I lose size from my a$$.  ) and then weigh-in on the fourth.  I'm VERY HAPPY about this.  I will not get obsessive about loss or gains on measurements - although I'm hoping for losses of course.  



3DisneyKids said:


> HI LAR IOUS, Kat!  Yes!  We SO need an opposite for WORD!
> 
> Lisa, my lovely Lisa.  DVC.  I am in AG-O-NY I tell you.  I have no idea what to do.  I started a thread over on the DVC boards and am getting opinions there.  But I have to decide and go under contract by FRIDAY.  OMG!  Dying.
> 
> My gut was to spend a bit more and go with BLT seeing as that I know we will stay at World way more often than Land.  And I think I would have been comfortable with that plan had I not found out that the pool is sub-par.  Pools days, how I love thee!
> 
> And the practical side of me says that since I don't use the 11-month booking window, go with VGC.  Cheaper!  Points are points!
> 
> Going crazy.
> 
> After two blistering hot days (hit 94* degrees today!  That is HOT anywhere!), and now it is 60* out!  Craziness.  But the front came through and now it is positively lovely out there and tomorrow it will be 75*.  Perfect.



So extended OKW not an option?

This is VERY exciting Erika.  Somewhere the answer is clear.  Look - the kids are getting older and sooner or later you're going to have to do at least one prime holiday trip.  SO where?  Where would you run to in your head if I said go get your room.  

I LOVED Christopher's idea of both - I"m like sh!t I didn't think of that.  But only do that if you are buying enough.

I have loved spending your money in MY HEAD.  Loads of fun for me.  

So exciting - can't wait.  



HockeyKat said:


> Flat, straight, happy.



I LOVE your words Kat. 

 I wish I knew who has small ****s in our mix - that could be their motto.    Don't mind me - I'm exhausted.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> E- can you send that front to me please?  It is grossly hot and humid out.  Ugh...
> 
> Hi Lisa - nice having you back!



Oh Paula.  Let me tell you.  Your post about gaining .7 sealed my thoughts.  Let me tell you.  Both of the authors are kind of anti-scale for various reasons. They believe in using it but once a month.   Now I know it is A TREMENDOUS tool for many.  TREMENDOUS.  

 So one the authors was asked in the last version (The Ultimate Fit or Fat) - "Mr Bailey - we know how you feel about the scale - do you own one? " (sarcasm and poking at him).  

And he says, "yes".  Why?   Because I can be rational about it.  If I've gained two pounds it could be many things that come to my head.  Could be I exercised in severe heat, could be that I DIDN'T follow through on my weights and have lost muscle.   Or I just need to check my program.   *But there are many many people who can't be rational about it and therefore it's not a good tool for them at all.*

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

And I was thinking how I will never change and I should just accept myself and that I'm not Paula.  And then you post the most beautiful line.  A rational .7 gain - how you're not worried b/c you drank a lot of water.  I laughed and laughed Paula - I wish I was you but I'm not.  The scale rules my emotions.  You are rational.  





3DisneyKids said:


> Should be headed your way, Paula.  I think it is from Canadia (on purpose) and is *pushing south.*
> 
> Lisa will love this--Kel calls Canada Canadia...because surely Canadians come from Canadia!  She knows the correct way to say it now, but we all still say it Canadia because it was cute when she used to pronounce it that way at age 4.



From Canada or Canadia  (love it) ??????      What a big place to be so powerful.  

 Please I had the ninety before any of you suckers. And it was near ninety today.   And may I remind you all to check a map and that most of Southern Ontario is farther south than many US states.  Should we start with Maine and then visit Dawn in Minnesota and then check in on Steph in upstate NY?  Shall we cause they're all further NORTH than Toronto.  In fact, the most southern tip of Ontario is the same latitude as Northern California.

Okay, I'm finished.     

For now.  

And the temps are falling for Thurs/Fri and back up on the weekend .  

Just in time for the most glorious day of the entire year!!!!!

I've got to go measure my a$$.  May it live a long and big llife.  

I so have to get sleep.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Day 6

After leaving the park last night, we got on I-5 heading south to San Diego.  Our resort was actually in Carlsbad (about 20 miles north of San Diego) right on the Pacific.  Even though it is part of the Hilton Vacation Club, the accommodations just dont compare to Disney Vacation Club.  I swear, it spoils you for everything else.  The bonus, though, is the view.  We are right ON the Pacific, and that is worth a lot.






We were beat from being in the parks and driving down, so we found a great Italian place and had an awesome meal.  SO good with LOTS of Chianti!
Today we slept in a bitboth went for a runand then loaded into the car to head to the zoo.  It was so nice that it didnt open till 10the extra time in the morning was awesome.   Weather was only so-so.  Mid-60s and overcast.  But at least I was able to go for a comfortable runand I went straight to the beach.  Got a nice, long, uninterrupted run inending with these babies!






Jeff and I were both skeptical as we had heard so much hype about the San Diego Zooand we just couldnt believe that any zoo could be that exciting.  I am happy to say that we were wrong!  We really loved it.  






So beautifully done.  There were some exhibits that were a bit too zoo-like (cages, etc.) for our tastes, but most habitats were really well done.  And lots of lush, tropical, exotic plantings.
















There were definitely some things that Animal Kingdom does much better, like the huge savannahs.  But this has just so much to see.  I wont go through everything step by step, but here are some pics of the day:































We spent about 4 hours there and then walked through famous Balboa Park (kind of like NYCs Central Park) and then we went to the Gas Lamp District in downtown San Diego.  This section of the city is all restaurants and clubs and shoosall right on the bay.  Very touristy and quaint.  One thing that we both really wanted from this part of the trip was GREAT Mexican food.  And we definitely found that.

We ended the day with a swim in the pool and a movie.  SO nice. Just a really good family day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DAY 7

Todays plan was Sea World.  Again, they didnt open till 10 which was perfect for us.  Got there and the place was EMPTY.  I mean no one.  We heard one employee say that there were less than a thousand people in the park!  Can you imagine?!!?

I hadnt been to Sea World in decades and the kids and Jeff had never been.  We first saw some friendly folks






We headed straight to the ray area.  The girls and I were all about the touch tank.  Riley and Jeffnot so much.  They wouldnt touch a single thing all day!  It was hilarious!











I cannot express how empty the park was.  Seriously, there were times when we had entire sections to ourselves.  And the kids kept asking, Are we allowed to be here?  Is this section closed?  Because it was just so desolate!  This is the cue for one of the thrill rides therea simulator (similar to Star Tours, different theme).






We saw and did EVERYTHING, though often it was hard to get pics.  There were a couple of highlights from the day.  The Shamu show, of course.  No surprise there.  Stadium had so few people in it!
















We loved the penguins, beluga, sea lion, sea otter, and shark exhibits.  These were all indoor pavilions with glass partitions, so it was pretty tough to get good photos.






The other big highlight of the day was the dolphin area, of course.  (For those who dont know, I used to work with dolphins in the Keys when in graduate school and so I have serious issues with these animals in captivity.  Which is why it has been forever since going to a place like Sea World.)  Of course, the girls and I got up close and personal while the guys.again, not so much.






Since we had the park to ourselves, we had done everythingand spent as much time as we wanted to with everythingin about 4 hours.  Seriously!  So we decided to head out and hit the Cheesecake Factory for dinner.  It was Jeffs birthday and that was his choice.  YUM.  We all love it there.  Then it was back to the resort for some quality pool time, of course.  And also time to pack for our early departures the next day.  SAD!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning Everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> I wish I knew who has small ****s in our mix - that could be their motto.    Don't mind me - I'm exhausted.



That would be me!


KAT - I forgot to quote you - my location! I LOVE Yellow Submarine, and regularly have the song going round in my head - its such a happy song! 

I have got THE busiest weekend going on!

Tomorrow night me and my Best Friend are going out for a meal and cocktails then to the cinema to watch Sex and the City 2.

Saturday night we are going on my SIL to be (my brothers fiancee) Hen night! We are going out at 4.30pm 

Sunday DH is going to London to watch his team play football so I am going to help my mum move furniture

Monday is Bank Holiday (day off work! ) so hopefully I'll be able to relax then! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning ALL

Kelly, Sex in the City, Let me know how you liked it. Monday is a holiday here too.

E, LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE you pics. AMAZING!!!

Lisa, I was lMAO " have to go messure my butt" You crack me up!!!!

Kat, Meg, Liz, EE, Paula, Ronda
Have a great day ALL!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy!  Wednesday nighter again.   Down 1.4.  I want to keep my word about checking in every week until goal.
> 
> *Way to go on the loss, Lisa!*
> 
> 
> So extended OKW not an option?
> 
> This is VERY exciting Erika.  Somewhere the answer is clear.  Look - the kids are getting older and sooner or later you're going to have to do at least one prime holiday trip.  SO where?  Where would you run to in your head if I said go get your room.
> 
> I LOVED Christopher's idea of both - I"m like sh!t I didn't think of that.  But only do that if you are buying enough.
> 
> I have loved spending your money in MY HEAD.  Loads of fun for me.
> 
> So exciting - can't wait.
> 
> 
> *Hey!  Stop spending my money!    I am calling this morning and asking some questions but at some point I just have to DO IT.  Killing me, this decision.*
> 
> I LOVE your words Kat.
> 
> I wish I knew who has small ****s in our mix - that could be their motto.    Don't mind me - I'm exhausted.
> 
> 
> *That would be me and Nancy.  B00bless wonders, both of us. *





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Wow E, you did alot for their 50!



*We did do a lot.  And I am STILL bitter about it.  I think because of the "demands" that were made.  We started out actually wanting to do this for them and all of that.  And then once she got involved and the demands started flying, well, it was just awful from then on.*




AKASnowWhite said:


> My sister said she's going to look for a Bridezilla tierra!
> 
> really?  You had to do the whole "the bride cuts the cake" thing?  Ok.  You totally win.  My mother hasn't mentioned THAT. yet.



*Be careful-- that was an 11th hour addition!  You never know what she might throw at you between now and Sunday!*



HockeyKat said:


> Flat, straight, happy.



*WORD!  I am such a wuss when it comes to hills.  I have been making myself do them recently, but mostly I avoid them like the plague!  Glad you have a walking partner!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, you either pay NOW or LATER.    You know ours was a surprise and the aftermath of who was invited (a la how many could fit in our facility) became like a teenage mess afterward.



*ugh, yes.  I remember you telling us that.  gads. I don't need that stress.  I hope we don't cause any hurt feelings!

I think we've done ok though.  It's a multi-phase deal, with a huge reception in the afternoon for everybody and anybody that wants to come.  Tons of invitations to the whole world.  Then in then evening it's a private dinner (catered at my parents house) for family & bridal party - about 30 of us total.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Suck.



* Perfect!*



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy!  Wednesday nighter again.   Down 1.4.
> 
> * fabulous Lisa!*
> 
> I wish I knew who has small ****s in our mix - that could be their motto.    Don't mind me - I'm exhausted.



*<raises hand>  I'm right here.  The girl at Victorias Secret gave up on me.  They just don't make bras that small. <sigh>*




DisneyGalUK said:


> Monday is Bank Holiday (day off work! ) so hopefully I'll be able to relax then!



*wowza Kelly!  Busy. Enjoy it all!*



3DisneyKids said:


> *Be careful-- that was an 11th hour addition!  You never know what she might throw at you between now and Sunday!*



* Not my problem.  I'm screening my calls now *


Rough day for me yesterday.  It was ridiculously hot (99* was the official high at the airport.  102* on my thermometer!) but after a very harsh front barrelled thru, the temps have dropped to a much more comfortable level. Stephen's brother and SIL are here from California, so it's a family dinner tonight.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy enjoy your dinner.

So I did it I got off my butt and ran, first time in 5 days 2 miles 
5:30 Am LOVED IT!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika!  How beautiful are your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgeous.  I was pissed last night.  I saw the first TR and got all excited - went to post and the DIS went down.

You should have heard me.  NO!  You don't understand!  The TR is back!  Don't do this to me!  

Okay, I have much to say to everyone - even flat, straight and happy people.    I'm not sure I have ANY OF THEM covered.  

I've got to go.  I'll be back.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> KAT - I forgot to quote you - my location! I LOVE Yellow Submarine, and regularly have the song going round in my head - its such a happy song!
> ...
> Monday is Bank Holiday (day off work! ) so hopefully I'll be able to relax then!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



I have that song in my head a lot too.  Usually when things have gone completely, ridiculously haywire.  

Monday is a holiday here, too.


I am not flat.  


90s here today. FINALLY.  It's supposed to be in the 90s!!  


E, loved the TR and the pics.  


Lisa, so glad you're back.


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies, quick check in. I think I have the flu or a virus. I thought it was the stomach bug at first but I only got sick once. I've been laying on the couch all day, my whole body aches. 

E- I have loved hearing about your trip, sounds like an amazing vacation.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Can barely move.  Today is moving day for my parents.  Have been at it since 9am.  Now off to coach softball.  Gross.  On the upside, it is a gorgeous day--thank God we don't have the heat of yesterday for moving!


----------



## HockeyKat

Meg, sorry you aren't feeling well.  Hope you feel better soon!

E, yuck.  I hate moving.  



So, I am crazy.  My friend in Chicago that is likely coming down here for the City of Oaks half in Nov, is going to do the RnR half in Chicago on August 1st.   I am seriously considering joining her.   If only airfare was a bit cheaper...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

The RnR races are FUN.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey gang!  I have to be quick because I'm on my work laptop with a very bad storm headed our way.  Lots of red on the Doppler.  I'm at Barnes N Noble and have no intention in driving until it passes (when I was a teen, I was out during a tornado and was terrified!)  I just wanted to pop in to say hi.  Sifted through some classmate drama and the hatchet is buried.  I'm asking my Dreams TA to do a price comparison for AP's for me and the kids.  

Gotta go.  Will try to check in again on my phone.

ETA - we lucked out.  It only lasted about 15 minutes!  Yay!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So exhausted.  I'll do a proper post tomorrow.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone - I am reading, but don't have much to say at the moment.  Eating too much sugar and too many carbs, can we say stress>    Workouts continue.  Work went from being tolerable to somewhat terrifying this afternoon.  The are making changes in my staff and I have no say or control.  Not sure what I am getting so the stress continues - yeah (ok - not really).  Ugh - someone needs to tell me when life is going to return to normal.  Don't these people know I have more weight to lose and all of this stress is not helping?

Anyways - off to catch some sleep.  One more day untl a much needed three day weekend.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!  It's Friday of a three-day week-end!  Anyone have any big plans?


----------



## adsrtw

We are going to Holiday World E.  It's not Disney, but it is close to home.  Then we are going to the cemeteries.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE, you are the Best. Mom. Ever!  OMG, you take those kids EVERYWHERE!  I haven't ever been, but I know what HW is.  You will have a great time!

DVC update--today is the day!  I HAVE TO put my deposit down today (last day of CM discount).  But I got some good news from my guide.  As long as I go under contract today, I can make changes down the road.  Like, if I decide VGC today but then next week decide I want BLT instead, we can totally make the change with no issue.  So.  I have a bit more time I suppose.  But still, I'd like to decide and have it be done with.

KAT!  I need you, Kat!  BLT pool area.  I know you said that is was small and felt crowded, etc.  But what about the area--is it well designed and landscaped, etc. or is it all concrete like the CR pool?


----------



## adsrtw

Our farm was about 15 minutes away when I was a kid.  Splashin safari rocks!  I luck out having so many cool places close to home.  Can't wait.  The owner is so sweet.  She is all over the place.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> EE, you are the Best. Mom. Ever!  OMG, you take those kids EVERYWHERE!  I haven't ever been, but I know what HW is.  You will have a great time!
> 
> DVC update--today is the day!  I HAVE TO put my deposit down today (last day of CM discount).  But I got some good news from my guide.  As long as I go under contract today, I can make changes down the road.  Like, if I decide VGC today but then next week decide I want BLT instead, we can totally make the change with no issue.  So.  I have a bit more time I suppose.  But still, I'd like to decide and have it be done with.
> 
> KAT!  I need you, Kat!  BLT pool area.  I know you said that is was small and felt crowded, etc.  But what about the area--is it well designed and landscaped, etc. or is it all concrete like the CR pool?



Sorry, was doing time and effort estimates.  Fun, fun. 


Landscaped.  Well, it is not as concrete as Luna or the main pool at CR.  They have redone the main pool at CR as well, so it is much better than the old square it used to be.    My main beef with BLT is that you have the pretty lake right. there. and you can't even seen it from most of the pool or the pool chairs.   You can see it from the spa but not once you are in and there are no chairs or tables in the spa area (tiny).   

The little "beach" thingy they have there is downright nasty imo.  Beach that leads to icky swampy parts, like when you look off the pier at WL.  

The BLT pool has a fence around it and you have to have a key card to get in.  You also have to have a key card to get in the building.    I think the fencing makes the pool seem even smaller.  


Btw, still waiting for your GC pros and cons!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

All

Ran again today. YEAY!!!

Kat, try southwest air to Midway airport not ORD.


E, Sorry you had suck a back breaking day. Moving SUCKS!


HI All, 
no big plans this weekend, have to get Alexa some shoes. I have entered her in our towns summerfest pageant. I am NOT in any way a Pageant person, but you can only do this when you are 5 or 6. So I said she could. OMG, what did I get myself into.......


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> All
> 
> Ran again today. YEAY!!!
> 
> Kat, try southwest air to Midway airport not ORD.



Strangely, AirTran into ORD is actually cheaper than SW into midway?  AirTran is $212 RT (before fees) and SW is $226 (before fees).  

I am hoping for a ding.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good luck with a Ding Kat, this is high for Railgh to Chicago. 
Southwest does not charge for bag. So thats a plus.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, Kat!

Ok, decision has been made, guide has been called, the add-on has been paid for, and the points are already in my account!

Are you ready??

The decision is...

BLT!

In the end, it just made sense to have points in FL since that is where we go most often.  It is somewhat of a risk since we have never set foot on BLT property, but I am excited about monorail access since we are totally MK and Epcot people.

For those that don't know, the way DVC works is that you can stay at any of the DVC resorts once you own at just one.  The main difference is that you can book at your "home" resort 11 months before your vacation and at non-home DVC resorts at 7 months.  Now to me, this doesn't make a difference since we don't every book that far out.

But there is a catch.  This is how the system works TODAY.  The way the DVC contracts are written, this is a perk that DVC can take away at any point.  Meaning, they can, at their will, decide that you are only allowed to stay at the resort where you own points.  Realistically, I don't think this will happen.  But the point is that it COULD.  And so that means I really HAVE to have my points in FL.  And once I decided that, then BLT makes the most sense for my family.  We already own at SSR (and love it).  But we certainly don't need home resort booking advantage there since it is so large.  So now we have booking advantage at BLT, which we WILL likely need.

This brings me to my DVC pros/cons list--which is still coming Kat and Lisa!

Bur right now I have to get back to moving!  Just needed to take an hour off to buy DVC!  

Next I have to call my guide back to get me a reservation for BLT in December!  Now THAT will be awesome.  Can't wait for that.


----------



## adsrtw

Yay for the sandwich resort.  The convenience seems awesome.


----------



## lisaviolet

Fantastic news Erika.  Great decision.  GREAT DECISION.  I think you're were spot on not to split at that point count.  

And don't forget the POLY - and DVC pool hopping - is an option at only a short monorail ride.  

Not to mention the CR pool as well.  

Not to mention the FW beach.

Or the WL pool just a boat ride....



OH I LOVE THE CR/FW/WL triangle.  I LOVE IT!!!!  I'm so excited.  

Yeah  money - I mean your money   - was well spent.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks!  Feel comfortable with the decision. And yes!  The fact that we can just pop over to the Poly or GF for dinner etc is a nice bonus!

So I am posting from the doc's office. Waiting to get a tetanus shot. Ouch!  Cut myself on the grossest, nastiest, rustiest thing when moving the stuff out of my patents' garage.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Day 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Oh such lovely pictures Erika.  I ADORE the last one!

I'm sure I've been to both places and I have no memory of it.  Laughing but it's so not funny.  Still laughing.  It was my last year of university so not recently but really.  How could I forget either place?  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me!
> 
> 
> 
> :





You know what's so funny - well to ME anyway :

When I originally put it down I typed "hmmm Kelly?" underneath but chickened out.  

I love it!



AKASnowWhite said:


> I think we've done ok though.  It's a multi-phase deal, with a huge reception in the afternoon for everybody and anybody that wants to come.  Tons of invitations to the whole world.  Then in then evening it's a private dinner (catered at my parents house) for family & bridal party - about 30 of us total.[/B]
> 
> ]



Smart!  Have fun Nancy.  




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy enjoy your dinner.
> 
> So I did it I got off my butt and ran, first time in 5 days 2 miles
> 5:30 Am LOVED IT!!!



Good for you Jo.  



HockeyKat said:


> I am not flat.



Whadja do win the lottery?    Legs AND b00bs.  



poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies, quick check in. I think I have the flu or a virus. I thought it was the stomach bug at first but I only got sick once. I've been laying on the couch all day, my whole body aches.
> 
> E- I have loved hearing about your trip, sounds like an amazing vacation.



Eeek Megan.  Hope it's passing.  



3DisneyKids said:


> The RnR races are FUN.



Is this a drunken post?  

Because I just don't get it.  



adsrtw said:


> Hey gang!  I have to be quick because I'm on my work laptop with a very bad storm headed our way.  Lots of red on the Doppler.  I'm at Barnes N Noble and have no intention in driving until it passes (when I was a teen, I was out during a tornado and was terrified !



Storm Stories.   



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone - I am reading, but don't have much to say at the moment.  Eating too much sugar and too many carbs, can we say stress>    Workouts continue.  Work went from being tolerable to somewhat terrifying this afternoon.  The are making changes in my staff and I have no say or control.  Not sure what I am getting so the stress continues - yeah (ok - not really).  Ugh - someone needs to tell me when life is going to return to normal.  Don't these people know I have more weight to lose and all of this stress is not helping?
> 
> Anyways - off to catch some sleep.  One more day untl a much needed three day weekend.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.



Oh Paula.  Boy, I'm sorry.  Have decisions been made?  How is it for you?  I was thinking - although this stress/eating sucks for you - it's much better to figure it out now than later when you're at goal.  I'm sure that doesn't help much.  But .





adsrtw said:


> We are going to Holiday World E.  It's not Disney, but it is close to home.  Then we are going to the cemeteries.


'

Nice Amiee.  Have fun!



HockeyKat said:


> Sorry, was doing time and effort estimates.  Fun, fun.
> 
> 
> Landscaped.  Well, it is not as concrete as Luna or the main pool at CR.  They have redone the main pool at CR as well, so it is much better than the old square it used to be.    My main beef with BLT is that you have the pretty lake right. there. and you can't even seen it from most of the pool or the pool chairs.   You can see it from the spa but not once you are in and there are no chairs or tables in the spa area (tiny).
> 
> The little "beach" thingy they have there is downright nasty imo.  Beach that leads to icky swampy parts, like when you look off the pier at WL.
> 
> The BLT pool has a fence around it and you have to have a key card to get in.  You also have to have a key card to get in the building.    I think the fencing makes the pool seem even smaller.
> 
> 
> *Btw, still waiting for your GC pros and cons*!!



Good work on the bold Kat!


----------



## adsrtw

Boo on the tetanus shot!


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat and Paula  on your kind words.  

It's so beautiful here.  It's been sunny and 90s or 80s - now high 70s for days and days and days and it's continuing into this weekend.  Yeah!  

Oh and I have so much to tell you all about weight and such.  Not mine  just some great insight and findings.  

Kelly - I almost feel like singing The Buble.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Boo on the tetanus shot!



Yes.  

But I did have a chuckle.    I'm so sorry Erika.  I know it's not funny but I imagined you sitting and waiting for the big jab.  Once again, I know its not funny.    It's not.   

Amiee - so September and December are on?  Yes?


----------



## adsrtw

Yes both September and December are on.  Working on September now.


----------



## HockeyKat

EE, so are we.  What day did you want to do Biergarten again?  We could do Monday maybe, although that is our pool day.  Lunch would be better than dinner, since it would be OOP for us.

D is cool with the kids if you are cool with our liter of Spaten.


----------



## adsrtw

HockeyKat said:


> EE, so are we.  What day did you want to do Biergarten again?  We could do Monday maybe, although that is our pool day.  Lunch would be better than dinner, since it would be OOP for us.
> 
> D is cool with the kids if you are cool with our liter of Spaten.



Cool!  Monday lunch is fine.  Our plans are flexible.  We are going to try to hit Epcot and DHS that day.  Booze doesn't bother me!  In fact, I will be allowing myself one or two on occassion.

One more thing!  If you let me know a time, I can have Theresa make the ADR.  Thanks to her spreadsheets, I am so organized.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EE--when is your December trip?  Will we be there at the same time?


----------



## adsrtw

I think we will E.  The dates are up in the air (depending on airfare), but the will definitely be there Dec 10-12.

ETA - I found some really cool autograph pages and T-shirt ideas on the DIS.  Loving this!


----------



## HockeyKat

adsrtw said:


> Cool!  Monday lunch is fine.  Our plans are flexible.  We are going to try to hit Epcot and DHS that day.  Booze doesn't bother me!  In fact, I will be allowing myself one or two on occassion.
> 
> One more thing!  If you let me know a time, I can have Theresa make the ADR.  Thanks to her spreadsheets, I am so organized.



I think we have Monday for a down day (i.e. no dinner reservation).  I will check with D and let you know by end of weekend.  

Also, we may want to check some rates and such with Theresa for a night that D is planning at Pop (yeah, value) with the guys.   Does she do single night ressies?


----------



## adsrtw

HockeyKat said:


> I think we have Monday for a down day (i.e. no dinner reservation).  I will check with D and let you know by end of weekend.
> 
> Also, we may want to check some rates and such with Theresa for a night that D is planning at Pop (yeah, value) with the guys.   Does she do single night ressies?



What about Tuesday?  I can change that one too.  Would that work better?  Wednesday would be ok if it was a late lunch.  We have a character breakfast that day.  I'm such a geek.

Dreams does single night room onlies.  I think you can request an agent on their site (Theresa Ruud).  She left for a weekend getaway or I would ask her.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh!  Exciting!  We will be there the 10th - 12th (I think), then do the cruise from the 12-16, and then another day or two at WDW, home on the 18th-ish.  Of course, that is the day Lisa arrives!  Grrrr!


----------



## adsrtw

Very cool.  I'm hoping Allegiant puts up some more $40 r/t fares for that timeframe (they did last year that week).  We should try to set lunch/dinner then too.

Bummer that Lisa arrives when you are leaving.  That would be a hoot!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI All quick post, busy day!

E, so sorry about the shot

Lisa, Kat, EE, E, Love hearing about your DVC vacation plans.
We go back in 2012, and I can't wait to have you wonderful ladies help me plan!!!


I hope you all have a great day.!!!!

Goodnight!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg. how are you feeling, hope your getting better.

Paula, sorry about all the stress. I hope it gets BETTER FAST!!!
I can understand work stress. It Sucks.
Heres Hugs for you


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Yes.
> 
> But I did have a chuckle.    I'm so sorry Erika.  I know it's not funny but I imagined you sitting and waiting for the big jab.  Once again, I know its not funny.    It's not.
> 
> Amiee - so September and December are on?  Yes?



*Ha!  Well the joke is on you, my lovely Lisa!  Apparently, they have a new way of doing tetanus shots.  Historically, this has always been a super painful shot, so that is what I was bracing myself for.  I am happy to say that not only was it painless, I didn't even know she was doing it!  She was swabbing my shoulder and I said, "Just give me a 1, 2, 3 count so I know when it is coming."  And she said, "I'm already done."  I was SHOCKED!  She said that they can now use a super tiny needly and people barely feel it anymore.  Yay for me!*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> We go back in 2012, and I can't wait to have you wonderful ladies help me plan!!!



Ahem.  Princess Half.  February 2011.  Word.

*MEG!  Sorry you are feeling poorly!  When is the Half?  Coming right up, right?


*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, just sitting here getting some work done and I heard some strange noises coming from the back yard (my office is in the back of the house with windows that open to the back yard).  

After 10 minutes of hearing this and not knowing what it was, I got up and turned on the outside spot lights...and scared the holy hell out of a mama bear and her cub!  They are only black bears (which are common here in Maine), so they aren't super huge--we get them in the yard once every couple of years or so, but usually they stay back in the woods.  But these two were roaming all over the back yard!

It must be wildlife week here.  During yesterday's run, a deer crossed the road right in front of me, and then on Wednesday a family of 3 red fox crossed the road, and on my way back from the same run there was a raccoon (unusual for the middle of the day!).  I also saw a ton of wild turkeys one day this week, but we see those just about daily.  So maybe I will see a moose during tomorrow's run and really round out the week.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All, 
HAPPY SATURDAY!!!

OMG E, Bears in your yard. I think I would freak!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good afternoon everyone!

Fly by from me - im going out again in 2.5 hours - Hen Night time!

I LOVED Sex and the City 2. Really enjoyed it! This time round I could relate to the characters - marriage worries, baby worries - it was a great film!



lisaviolet said:


> You know what's so funny - well to ME anyway :
> 
> When I originally put it down I typed "hmmm Kelly?" underneath but chickened out.
> 
> I love it!



You should NEVER chicken out of making fun of me! 
As DH said to me this morning 'You should just embrace your Freaky Geeky Weirdness!' - so I am! 



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - I almost feel like singing The Buble.



Everyone should sing The Buble at least once a day. Its a Kelly Rule in this household! Of course, there is only me in the house that sticks to the rules! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning All,
> HAPPY SATURDAY!!!
> 
> OMG E, Bears in your yard. I think I would freak!



*Ha!  It's Maine.  Bears happen.  *



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Fly by from me - im going out again in 2.5 hours - Hen Night time!
> 
> I LOVED Sex and the City 2. Really enjoyed it! This time round I could relate to the characters - marriage worries, baby worries - it was a great film!
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER chicken out of making fun of me!
> As DH said to me this morning 'You should just embrace your Freaky Geeky Weirdness!' - so I am!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should sing The Buble at least once a day. Its a Kelly Rule in this household! Of course, there is only me in the house that sticks to the rules!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


*
Kelly--I loved everything about this post!  Made me so happy!  Have fun at hen night!

So, no miles for me yesterday as I spent hours moving my parents and figured that was going to have to be good enough.  Today I am spending a couple of hours there, and right now heading out to spend 2 hours doing yard work.  This afternoon--pool club!

Have a great day everyone!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm here!  Just finally caught up with the reading.  I'm up to my eyeballs in anniversary party and other general mayhem right now.  Food is meh, exercise is meh, water is better, alcohol is less.  So, pretty much in a holding pattern.  No gains, no losses.  

E- I know you had *elected* me to start the new thread - which I would be thrilled and honored to do.  But, it will have to wait until Monday I'm afraid.  Just no time to give it the proper attention at the moment.  If someone else wants to grab it and go, I'm 100% good with that.  I can always catch it next time


----------



## HockeyKat

E, hope the moving goes well. 

Nancy, ick on the party stuff.  

Kelly, have fun at Hen Night!!  

Jo, Paula, Lisa, everyone else, HI!!  


I just got back from the Galloway training run.  SO. MUCH. FUN.  Mini report follows, skip if desired.  


Alarm went off at 5:50.    I had everything laid out and the coffee ready to just be turned on, so turned on the coffee pot, got dressed, got my coffee and 100 calorie pecan twirl and left the house by about 6:15.

Everyone was meeting a little early, since this was the first run of the year and you had to find your pace group, etc.   I decided to join the 13 min pace group since they were doing 1:1 and I am most comfortable there.   I would say probably 200-300 people showed up, pace groups from 7:00 - 15:00.    I stood around and made a few friends, and then we were off!  

This was the "slow and easy" 3 mile starter run.   They have you train slower, esp at first and since it was already in the upper 60s here and really humid (14 or 15 I think).   There is a leader at the front and back of the group and they give you the run/walk signal, keep you on pace, etc.   I found a girl that was at my pace and we kept up a merry conversation throughout.   Turns out she is a DVC owner too!  

I really, really enjoyed it.  It is so much more fun to train with people!!  As soon as we were done, I registered for the season.   

I am not sure if I am going to stay with 13 or move up to 12.  It was challenging but not ohmygodIamdying.   I may stay with 13s for a few weeks and see how I feel, or maybe try 12s and drop back if it's too much.

Oh, and I am about to register for the Chicago RnR on Aug 1.  Hope I can find a good airfare before then!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*YAY KAT! 

I'm so excited for you.  And envious as well.  Sounds like a great group to be part of.

ok. back to my cake.*


----------



## adsrtw

Very cool Kat.  Rock on with the cake Nancy.  Waiting for a massage appointment.  Back hurts and I have I be good for tomorrow.


----------



## HockeyKat

EE, enjoy your massage!

Nancy, suckitude.  At least it will be over soon.  

So far it really seems awesome.   We started the run at a running store, and they were offering 25% off everything to all members of the group.  Evidently the training group card gets you 10% at almost every running store in the area.

Oh, and I forgot -- I wore the Princess tech shirt (the one we got from Disney) and I got a TON of comments on it.    

Some of the girls I was talking to afterwards (people milling around in the store, etc.) said I should probably be in the 12 pace group due to my finish time in the Princess, but I am just not sure about 2/1s.


----------



## adsrtw

Awesome.   On the comments Kat.  Does Tuesday or Wednesday work better for lunch plans?

Massage = wonderful!  Butt pain next to nothing now.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--so glad you loved the group!  If it was me, I would stick with the 13s and then move up to the 12s...it would make me feel like I was making progress and improving, kwim?  As opposed to not being able to cut it and having to drop back.  But I am all about head games when it comes to running.  I SO wish we had something like that here.  We do have one based out of our running store, but that is 35 minutes away, so it really isn't doable for me.

I am S.O.R.E. all over.  Gardening all morning and SO much moving all afternoon.  But the heavy stuff is all done (meaning the furniture).  And they are now completely out of their old house and all of their belongings are in the condo.  Tomorrow, I face the stairs.    I am going to consider it my cardio.  I will be moving boxes and stuff up and down stairs all day long.  The condo is two floors plus a full basement.  We got all of the furniture put in all of the right places, but all of the other stuff is just on the main floor--waiting to up or down to the basement.  So that is my plan tomorrow.  I am going to keep track.  I am betting on about 150-200 flights of stairs.  We'll see.

Temps here are gorgeous!  After my battle with the stairs tomorrow, I will take the kids and head to the pool club for the afternoon and then a cookout with friends in the evening.

Nancy!  Good luck tomorrow!  I will totally be thinking of you!

Kelly--need a report on the hen night!

Hi all!  Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I know what you mean.  I think I am at least going to do the 4 and 5 mile runs (next two weeks) in the 13 group.  

One of the things I like about running with a group is that the head games are less important.  Other people around to talk to and commiserate with definitely helps the time go by.  

Sorry about all the moving.  Hope it goes well!!   At least the temps are good.

90 here tomorrow and I get to spend from 2:30-5 in an outdoor rehearsal, then from 7:30-? singing in an outdoor concert.  Whee.  

EE, not sure yet.  


So, you people have really moved me all the way to the dark side.   One, I got up at 6AM to go running.  Two, I signed up for 27 more weeks of it.  Three, I registered for the Chicago RnR half on Aug 1.  Four, I went shopping and bought a running skirt and 2 vented tanks.  

However, at least the running skirt was $2.50 and the tanks were $2 each.   LOVE Old Navy and the 50% off the clearance rack sale!!  I got the running stuff, 3 skirts (one is sort of a coverup for a bathing suit), pair of jeans, pair of black pants, nice white blouse-style tshirt, pair of black yoga pants, all for ~$50.



Oh, and that no alcohol thing?  Well, umm... yeah.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy!  Good luck tomorrow!  I will totally be thinking of you!



*Thanks.   Cake is done and looks great.  One minor (ok, MAJOR) snafu, but I worked it out.  Had an 11th hour change of plans.  Something went awry with the mousse filling - I suspect that the cream was the culprit, but not sure.  It looked fine, but tasted just enough "off" that I wasn't willing to use it.  Not *bad*, just not right if that makes any sense at all.  Instead of another trip to the store for more ingredients, I opted for a lemon filling instead.  Did a white-on-white stipple effect with the icing.  Tomorrow I'll finish it with fresh flowers.  Then drink heavily. *




HockeyKat said:


> I got the running stuff, 3 skirts (one is sort of a coverup for a bathing suit), pair of jeans, pair of black pants, nice white blouse-style tshirt, pair of black yoga pants, all for ~$50.



*The queen of bargains!   Amazing!


Busy day tomorrow.  But before I sign off for the night, I have to say:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI all, just a stop in post for me. 
Kat, So happy for you! and JEALOUS

Ok I think the scale told me today that I am up 3 lbs from yesterday.
NOT HAPPY
I have been working out everyday. 
But I am not eating well


----------



## adsrtw

Getting ready to get some talking and floating in.  Can't wait to see the new attractions.  It's going to be a great day.  Top it off, my cousin is meeting us there.  Haven't made it out of bed yet, but my back seems to feel OK.  Taking biofreeze with me.


----------



## adsrtw

Getting ready to get some talking and floating in.  Can't wait to see the new attractions.  It's going to be a great day.  Top it off, my cousin is meeting us there.  Haven't made it out of bed yet, but my back seems to feel OK.  Taking biofreeze with me.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Hit it, boys!  

And a one
And a two....

And a ....

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Lisa
Happy Birthday to you!

Make it fantastic!



xoxo*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone! 

Whew, busy weekend!

Last night was great! We had so much fun, maybe one too many cocktails but I dont feel too bad today! 

We started out at one of the girls houses, had champagne and nibbles and the Hen had to play Mr & Mrs - the questions were kept pretty clean as the groom is my brother and there are things a sister just does not need to know  If she got the question wrong she took a shot, if she got it right she had to nominate someone else to take a shot!

After that we went to a cocktail bar, I had two Cosmopolitans then fell down the ramp leading outside (I blame my shoes )
After that we went into another bar where more drinks were had then onto the final bar where we had even more drinks and dancing! I could not feel my feet by the time I got into the taxi!

I got home around 1.30am, a good night had by all! 

Oh, and I actually got hit on! I couldn't believe it when I realised (my friend pointed it out, I NEVER get hit on! ) I told him I was married and he said he didn't mind if I didn't!  I said well actually I DO mind, but thanks very much 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI ALL, 
Hot here, storm on the way.

Busy day at the beach with the girls.
I did run again this morning, I hope the rain passes us by so I can run again tomorrow. Still in my 2 mile comfort zone.

Happy Birthday Lisa, I hope you had a great day.



Meg, hope your OK.

Kat, Meg, have I said ummmm.... Chicago Blackhawks!!!! 
3 more to go!!

E, Sorry about all the moving, hope you get to enjoy the holiday tomorow.

Nancy, Pic or Cake???

Kelly, Sounds like you had a good time. Ya know, A guy who does not care if you are married has got to be a total PIG...

EE, Hope you had a great time in Holiday World.

Ronda,Liz,  Paula. Hope all is well!!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...

Busy weekend of picnics and family time.  I don't have to work tomorrow so I rescheduled my normal Monday night activities to Monday morning so I am off to the gym and then to JC first thing.  I am scared as sh!t to go to JC because I know I will be up a significant amount of weight.  The week was going all right (not great, but not horrible) until a bomb got dropped on me at work on Thursday and I have been stress eating ever since.  I feel completely out of control, bloated as all heck and generally crappy.  On top of everything else, I am extremely upset at myself for this setback.  My sister suggested I bag out of going to JC tomorrow saying that I deserved a week off and I said no.  I need to go and get my butt kicked back into gear.  Hopefully, they can do that and get me back on the right path - you know the ones that don't include the french fries with truffle oil and good parmesean cheese followed by the pizza.

Kat - so glad that you are loving the running group.  It is great to see you so excited about this.  I am totally feeding off of this right now.

Lisa - Happy Birthday Girl!!!!  

E - glad the moving went well.  Don't forget to take some time off for you in there.

Kelly - glad you had such a fun weekend with the girls.

EE - can't wait to hear the stories from Holiday World

Nancy - I hope you are sleeping by now.  Souds like the party was a good one.  Looking forward to hearing the stories.

Hi to everyone else!!!  

Off to bed for me.  Need to get some rest before my @ss kicking tomorrow - and boy do I need it!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Paula--you are totally my hero for going to JC weigh in tomorrow.  I am so bloated it is incredible and I will not go anywhere NEAR a scale! OMG!  To borrow from Liz, I have been eating like it's my job!

Now, as a rule, I am a super healthy eater.  The only reason I have a weight issue is because I just eat too much--but generally it is all healthy.  Well not this week!  My parents--trying to thank me and help me for moving them all week--got dinner for me and the kids each night.  Pizza one night, take out Chinese the next, sushi the next and so on.  I feel SO huge and so gross!  I know that a lot is water retention due to high sodium, so I am hoping that part goes away quickly.  But I am so totally uncomfortable in my body right now that I can't describe it.  It feels like 15 extra pounds, I swear.

*sigh*  I should get back in the swing of things tomorrow or Tuesday.

Carry on.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Off to the gym and JC.  Based on my bathroom scale this is not going to be pretty.  

I will report back later - once I get done beating myself up.  Sh!t


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Afternoon Everyone!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kelly, Sounds like you had a good time. Ya know, A guy who does not care if you are married has got to be a total PIG...



I know right! As though I was going to say 'Oh you don't mind? Ok then!' 



goofyfan-12 said:


> My sister suggested I bag out of going to JC tomorrow saying that I deserved a week off and I said no.  I need to go and get my butt kicked back into gear.



You rock for going to JC even when you don't want to! That to me says that you are staying on the right track - it would have been so easy to miss it and go next week - good for you Paula!



3DisneyKids said:


> I am so bloated it is incredible and I will not go anywhere NEAR a scale! OMG!  To borrow from Liz, I have been eating like it's my job!



I feel your pain Erika. Im so bloated I feel like Ive gained another stone over the weekend! Hopefully water will help take some of it away.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Luck Paula. 
I hope its not that bad, but BOY E and Paula do I know how you feel. 

A 2mile run does not count when you go to the beach after and eat brownies, burgers, chips and pop..... UGG
feel so gross don't even what to move!

Hugs to you


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Off to do more yard work, followed by more stairs and moving for my parents.  Then to the pool club.  Or maybe the beach.  Or maybe even taking the kids to the new Shrek movie, though I hate to do a movie on a beautiful day.  But work first...


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hey everyone - hope you are all enjoying this much needed day off from the grind!

OK - here is the ugly truth.  I ate my way to a 5.5 pound gain this week.  I am beyond pissed at myself, but am starting to get over it.  Starting being the key word in that phrase.  I somehow have to get a grip on this stress eating.  Just not entirely sure how.

Lisa - see the scale does eat away at me sometimes - just not every week.

Jesse picked up on my mood when he first saw me.  Amazing since he broke up with his girlfriend yesterday and is dealing with that.  He tried to help but couldn't because he just doesn't understand emotional eating at all.  He thinks I should be able to just flip a switch and turn it off.  If only it were that freaking easy buddy!  It was a good workout so not all was lost.  JC was rough - lots of tears on my end, but got enough support to pick myself up and keep going.  Today is a new day right?  I am going to take this one day at a time, but I have to admit I am in a rather low spot right now.

On top of everything else, my little cousin got enganged over the weekend.  While I am over the moon thrilled for him and I adore his fiance' I am a bit depressed that I am 38 and not married with no hope of that happening anytime soon.  He is the youngest of the four grandchildren on my mom's family's side so it is strange that he is the first to get married.  

So I am off to do a few things for me today.  Pick up a few things for an upcoming golf outing, swing by Macy's and check out some sheets I saw in a magazine to brighten up my room (haven't bought new sheets in ages) and genearlly get my 'house' in order.  The week ahead is going to be a rough one between having to lay off someone at work (my first time ever having to do that) and then resign from the Odyssey board at this weekend's meeting (I just can't deal with their childish, personal crap anymore.  I am not a good leader for what they want to do) my stress level will be on overdrive.  My goal - DO NOT EAT MY WAY THROUGH IT!

If all goes well, I'll be out on my bike later for a little evening ride.  Hopefully, that will clear my head for the week ahead.

Thanks for listening to the gloom and doom here.  I just needed a place to vent and you all are so great for listening.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, vent here anytime.


Shopping and a bike ride should help you today. Its a raining day here for us.
Hey don't worry about not being married. Its not all that. HA HA HA!!! 
I don't know what  you do for work, but I so so so understand over eating work stress. I have that issue every day I am at work. Hey my boss even called today while I was out with my girls for breakfast. HELLO its a holiday!!

I wish there was somthing I could say that would make you feel better. But the only thing I can say is YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh Paula.... .   I have no words of wisdom, other than to say I have sure been there with the stress, emotional eating, and gains.   You have so much courage to face it, whereas I avoid the scale like the plague when I know it has mean things to say.    Hope the shopping and ride help!!  

As to the layoff, if you need to vent/talk/etc, you know my number and I am always here.   



Concert last night was pretty miserable.  90 degrees and 600% humidity, add in stage lights and close quarters (we were up in the balcony above the wind ensemble and the guys), and you have yourself about 50 sweatballs.   Gross.  

We didn't do so well but at least it's over.   The piece we did was overly ambitious for both us and the wind ensemble.   Hopefully the BYOB nature of the venue helped (wine-colored ears? wait, no.).    

A few bright spots, though.  

 A fellow soprano offered her house to me between rehearsal and the concert, as the venue was about a 30 min drive from my house.   They are vegetarians, and she served me the BEST bean tostadas I have ever had.   MMMMMM.   Homemade "refried" (crock pot) beans, habanero cheddar, broccoli, and onions.    So good.    Plus it was SO nice of her to offer.    Her kids (8 and 10) were very well behaved, plus I got a lot of kitty-cat love (my fav) as their cat was super-lovey.  

Went out afterwards, which was fun.  $2.75 draft night at a local Irish pub, too.   However, did NOT stay as dietary as I wanted.  Oh well.   Today is another day.  


Jo, I am definitely rooting for the Hawks.  HATE the Flyers.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have been working out everyday.
> But I am not eating well



You know, Jo, I think many of us are right there in that same boat.  <grrr>  Say it with me folks "you can't out train a bad diet".


*Kelly* -  Sounds like you had a great time!  Well, except for the falling part.

*Jo* - I do think there are cake pictures somewhere.  Not sure whose camera they were on though.  I'll see what I can find!

*Paula* - so much to say!  First, I am so proud of you that you went to JC.  That takes so much courage and committment.  I'm glad they were able to provide you with the support you needed at the time.  I too am a stress eater, and it is so so hard to manage sometimes.  

And so sorry that work is so craptastic.  That is just so unfair.  No one should be allowed to treat a goddess like that and get away unscathed.

Did you get your bike ride in?  I'm hoping to pick mine up from the shop tomorrow.


3DisneyKids said:


> But I am so totally uncomfortable in my body right now that I can't describe it.  It feels like 15 extra pounds, I swear.



me too.  But it's never too late to start again, right?  And us Goddesses NEVER give up. Ever.



HockeyKat said:


> Hopefully the BYOB nature of the venue helped (wine-colored ears? wait, no.)



 Wine ears.  Are they like beer goggles?   So hot & humid - it's a wonder no one passed out!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry to hear about the sweat box. 
Did you get the recipe????
Hawks game two right now (cross fingers)

Hey where's Meg?

Nancy, how was your day today?
I can't out train a very very bad diet!
I can't out train a very very bad diet!
I can't out train a very very bad diet!

Got of my butt and did 20 mins on elliptical and then a small bike ride with the family.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Thanks for all of the support.  It does help.  Got so much accomplished today that I am starting to feel like myself again.

I bought a new sheet set and matching duvet so I have been cleaning my bedroom to set the tone for a new start.  While I was out, I found a pair of jeans that I liked (score - always need those for work) and decided to try on a few dresses to get an gage on where things stand as I need a dress for my best friend's wedding in Vegas over Labor Day weekend.  I have been making a point of trying things on that are outside of my comfort range and I was very pleasantly surprised.  Still need to work on a few things, but I was able to see the results of all the work I have done and am feeling the urge to keep going.  All in all, feeling a bit better and a bit more in control.  Guess I needed to hit the reset button.

Nancy - sadly, it was way too hot to get my ride in (it was pushing 90 right up until the sun went down).  I cleaned my way through it though.  More importantly, I ate within my plan today so I don't have to fool myself into thinking I can out train my diet today.

Jo - you asked what I did for my job.  I am a construction project manager in charge of a $50 million project and our client is a state agency.  Basically, I work on a construction site and I am a builder - I don't actually use the tools, but I could in a pinch .  What has made this project so difficult is that the client keeps changing the rules, almost on a daily basis lately, so I can't focus on the actual building of the project.  Instead, I get to deal with all of the politics.

Off to make my lunch for tomorrow and then back to cleaning.  I need to finish cleaning off my bed so I can actually sleep in it.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm burnt from Holiday World and my back is still killing me.  I'm in major vacation planning mode.  Gotta get my final plans for ADR's into my TA soon.  I don't want to be THAT customer.


----------



## adsrtw

OMG!  Paula!  New sheets are the best in retail therapy.  Envious!  I almost brought out the dancing banana, but E would hunt me down.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> OMG!  Paula!  New sheets are the best in retail therapy.  Envious!  I almost brought out the dancing banana, but E would hunt me down.



*OMG. Do you remember the poison banana of death?  Erika almost stepped on it on the way to the start line of the Princess *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

adsrtw said:


> OMG!  I almost brought out the dancing banana, but E would hunt me down.



*WORD!  Stay away from the banana! * 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *OMG. Do you remember the poison banana of death?  Erika almost stepped on it on the way to the start line of the Princess *



*LMAO!  Yes, I totally remember the banana of death!  HI LAR IOUS!

I need to respond to everyone.  I will.  Tomorrow.  Tonight is all about drinking and trip planning!    December is only 6 months away and the Princess is 8.  Calling DVC tomorrow!  *


----------



## adsrtw

OMG!  Yes, Nancy.  That was freaky.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All. 
Have to get ready for work 

Have a great day


----------



## goofyfan-12

adsrtw said:


> OMG!  Paula!  New sheets are the best in retail therapy.  Envious!  I almost brought out the dancing banana, but E would hunt me down.



EE - the new bedding is fabulous!!!  So worth it.  Martha Stewart Watercolor's collection from Macy's.  Even on sale this week!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Ladies
I need your help

DH's brother want to go to Universal
June 21-27 MAJOR BUDGET, does not have to stay on property.
3 kids, ages 20, 14, 9 Never been on a plane or to FL.

I don't know much about Universal, so I am not sure where to start for hotels and park tickets
Josette Clark


----------



## DisneyGalUK

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I need your help
> 
> DH's brother want to go to Universal
> June 21-27 MAJOR BUDGET, does not have to stay on property.
> 3 kids, ages 20, 14, 9 Never been on a plane or to FL.
> 
> I don't know much about Universal, so I am not sure where to start for hotels and park tickets
> Josette Clark



Jo, I stayed at the Hard Rock in November and I cannot say enough good things about it - the ages of the Kiddos are perfect for that hotel in my opinion!

I have a few pictures of the hotel if you need them!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm not good with Universal, but I adore the Blue Man Group.  Highly recommend!


----------



## lisaviolet

I so have to catch up. 

But I came on to say two things:

One - thanks for the birthday wishes.  Loved them.  Had a wonderful time - just got back.

And two - PAULA!

Can you HEAR my sigh?   I just don't know what to say anymore.  You know I'm in awe.  Again,  I"m so proud of you.  You should be so proud of yourself.  And I'm happy you're looking at this head on.  Better now than at goal.  Much better.  

I FELT everything you said.  Understood.  When my niece - who is not even my oldest niece or nephew - got married last year - well I felt it.  When she gets pregnant - yes I'll be happy - but BOY WILL I FEEL IT.  

As for work - I hope it gets better.  

 to you.  And don't forget I saw you at goal!!!!  

Hi to everyone.  I will be back at some point.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - yes I can hear you sighing.  I am doing better today which is a great thing.  Battling weight just sucks sometimes and the weekend was just one of those times.  Can't let it own me though.  This board has taught me that.

Glad to hear the birthday festivities were good.

Tuesday night dinner is done (London broil, broccoli and potatoes) so now it is off to the gym to get some time in on the bike.

Catch you all later.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm here.  Blah.  Feel bloated and gross from life in general.  Nothing bad going on...just super busy and my parents keep feeding me takeout as a way of saying thanks.


----------



## goofyfan-12

30 minutes on the spin bike.  12 miles done.  Word!

(granted miles on the spin bike are faster than road miles but it used to take me 45 minutes to cover this distance at the same tension).


----------



## HockeyKat

Go Paula!!  Way to get back on!  

I am crawling slowly back on today as well.  No workout but at least I am eating on plan.  

Tomorrow is National Running Day and I plan to get today's short run in at lunch (meetings got in my way!).  

I have to kick it into high training gear now... Race is 2 months away!


----------



## lisaviolet

Since I have a sigh for so many emotions   I just want to make sure that you know that it was a sigh of complete awe Paula!!! 

Good for you.  I ADORE those moments like your 45 minutes now 30 on the same tension.  Those moments are just the best.  Mean the most.  

Still have to catch up.  Still.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good morning everyone!

At long last, Volume 9 is now up and running. Now, with any luck this link will get you there!  Please come join me.  Really.  I'd hate to be hanging out there all alone, sad & pathetic 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36848334#post36848334


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Hi girls!!!!!!


----------

